# Engineer Australia Processing- Time frame



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,
I have applied for my EA assessment in Mechanical Engg(CDR Route) and the application processing started on the 12th April, 2012. I have already got my CID number(I am staying in Australia on a 457 so it was received by normal post).
Anyone who has processed a skill assessment via EA CDR in recent times, can you post your timeline here. I am apprehensive(almost sure) that I will not make the timeline for July,2012.:confused2:


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for my EA assessment in Mechanical Engg(CDR Route) and the application processing started on the 12th April, 2012. I have already got my CID number(I am staying in Australia on a 457 so it was received by normal post).
> Anyone who has processed a skill assessment via EA CDR in recent times, can you post your timeline here. I am apprehensive(almost sure) that I will not make the timeline for July,2012.:confused2:


I submitted my CDR (Engineering Technologist) on Apr 12th too, according to EA website, current processing time for CDR is 12 weeks, and you are asking not to contact them within this period, I suppose I won't be able to meet the July 12 deadline.


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for my EA assessment in Mechanical Engg(CDR Route) and the application processing started on the 12th April, 2012. I have already got my CID number(I am staying in Australia on a 457 so it was received by normal post).
> Anyone who has processed a skill assessment via EA CDR in recent times, can you post your timeline here. I am apprehensive(almost sure) that I will not make the timeline for July,2012.:confused2:


*I got mine in almost 5 weeks on 7th dec...taking into account at least 6-7 days for mail delivery...i think it was processed in 4 weeks at EA's end.*


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

mine came through in 4 weeks.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

*Hi*

thats really great to hear...am waiting with bated breath....spent so much of time working on those essays...really difficult to write so much stuff while working full time
gillofrompk- when did you submit your CDR...I mean in which month


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi there

My agent had send mine(CDR-Mechanical Engineer -Skill assesment application ) on 14-April 2012 and fees for the same was debited from my account on 19-April 2012 but till now i have not recieved CID number 

And i am also sure that i will not make july 2012 deadline


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi there

Just want to know when will I receive CID number as my fees for assessment has been debited from my CC and ,Is there is ny possibilities that skill assessment result can come before 12 weeks of time ?? 

Does nyone have experience of getting skill assessment result before 12 weeks from EA ??


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Chin2,

Well the current timeline for EA is being shown as 10 weeks from the date of receipt. If you email them with the subjet line as STATUS(email id is [email protected], they will tell u the date for which they are dealing with now.
About the CID, the CID will tell u exactly the day on which your Application was received. I got mine in 2 days, though I am in Australia so its faster. U should get the CID number within 7-10 days depending on ur country of location.
In case you think you have surpassed that time, I guess u can call your agent and he can ask EA about the same. Though without the CID, I dunno how u can quote your case.Your agent must be knowing this information.
Hope that u make it before the July deadline buddy.


Chin2 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just want to know when will I receive CID number as my fees for assessment has been debited from my CC and ,Is there is ny possibilities that skill assessment result can come before 12 weeks of time ??
> 
> Does nyone have experience of getting skill assessment result before 12 weeks from EA ??


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks buddy

I will ask my agent about the same .Let's see if I get it done before July 12 i.e within 10 weeks then I have chance to apply under current rule though it looks bit difficult but I m optimistic  

Anyways what's ur timelines ,I mean have u got ur visa ??


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,
I didn't understand what you meant by applying for a Visa. I cannot apply before I have the EA result with me.I applied to EA on 12th April so going by their 10 weeks timeline I should have the result by 20th June. Am also a bit optimistic. If things change, can't help it. Whats the date coming to provided ur application was processed on the 19th April(add 10 weeks).
Also I guess for you, make sure u receive the result in post coz it seems that u didn't receive ur CID. U can also arrange for a courier to deliver it to u if u are not too confident abt the delivery in India


Chin2 said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> I will ask my agent about the same .Let's see if I get it done before July 12 i.e within 10 weeks then I have chance to apply under current rule though it looks bit difficult but I m optimistic
> 
> Anyways what's ur timelines ,I mean have u got ur visa ??


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ya ,I will contact my agent to receive my result via courier and as u said I had send mail to EA regarding status but I received this below reply :


Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.10 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 29 February 2012 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.4 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 26 April 2012 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

Please make due allowance for delivery times per Australian Post, etc 

Kind Regards

Migration Skills Assessment Team
Education and Assessment
Engineers Australia
11 National Circuit
BARTON ACT
Australia 2600


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

hi,
ya thats what they are saying now. This means that they are taking up around 8 weeks to come up to the CDR and then it will take around 10 days for it to be finalized and delivered.So they are right now sticking to their 10 weeks time line.


Chin2 said:


> Ya ,I will contact my agent to receive my result via courier and as u said I had send mail to EA regarding status but I received this below reply :
> 
> 
> Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.
> ...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello everybody, My agent told me that the CDR application(Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311) was submitted on 10 Apr. But the Credit Card has not yet been charged. What should I do? The agent insists that he has lodged the application.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

You can asked for courier tracking number of your application courier which was send by your agent to EA to ensure that application has been received by EA and if it's confirmed you or your agent can contact EA directly about status


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you sure your credit card has not been charged yet. Its 30-04 today and u are saying u lodged it on 10-04. It should definitely be charged within 3-4 days of reaching them.


destinationaustralia said:


> Hello everybody, My agent told me that the CDR application(Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311) was submitted on 10 Apr. But the Credit Card has not yet been charged. What should I do? The agent insists that he has lodged the application.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

@borntobeaussie
@[email protected]

Thanks indeed for the prompt replies. I have send a mail to EA directly with my IELTS TRF as reference. Hoping for for an answer.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just want to know when will I receive CID number as my fees for assessment has been debited from my CC and ,Is there is ny possibilities that skill assessment result can come before 12 weeks of time ??
> 
> Does nyone have experience of getting skill assessment result before 12 weeks from EA ??


There is one guy CDR(Mechanical Engineer) from India who has reported his assessment time line is as follows,
Quote (CDR reached Engineers Australia on 9th March, Payment debited - 13th March, 16th March Points awarded - Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO -233512) Unquote. 

But he had forgotten to tick for additional assessment. So he was assessed only for the Degree. Notwithstanding,it was quite fast.

So it is possible. Good Luck!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Best of luck @Destinationaustralia.
I have heard that EA responds to phone queries as well so you can try that as well. Since you have not even received your CID in 20 days, I think its a point of concern.
Are you sure your agent has submitted it?


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you talking abt March, 2011 or March, 2012?


destinationaustralia said:


> There is one guy CDR(Mechanical Engineer) from India who has reported his assessment time line is as follows,
> Applied 13 Mar received +ve assessment 31 Mar. But he had forgotten to tick for additional assessment. So he was assessed only for the Degree. Notwithstanding,it was quite fast.
> 
> So it is possible. Good Luck!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Are you talking abt March, 2011 or March, 2012?


Well here is the full text

"
Re: Engineers Australia Assessment (merged threads)
hello All

Today(30/03/2012), I got my sucessfull confirmation on CDR assessment, My occupation and bachelors degree have been assessed and classified in ANZSCO 233512 - mechanical Engineer (level- 1).

Well, Thanks for all you support. 

my major concern is, I have not done Relevant Skilled Employment, but the letter i received, clearly defines my competencies in conjunction with my qualification.

Please advice, do i have to do relevant skilled employment or esle shall i submit my GSM - Skilled - Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175).

Regards,

XXXX

(CDR reached Engineers Australia on 9th March, Payment debited - 13th March, 16th March Points awarded - Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO -233512)"


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Best of luck @Destinationaustralia.
> I have heard that EA responds to phone queries as well so you can try that as well. Since you have not even received your CID in 20 days, I think its a point of concern.
> Are you sure your agent has submitted it?


 The agent is of good repute and is based in Melbourne whome I have approached through a relative. But under the present circumstances I am having a re-think. Anyway, as you have said I better get in touch with EA.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

@Destinationaustralia-
Have no idea abt this thread as according to EA they are still processing applications recieved on 29-02-2012. How he already got an assesment is a huge mystery to me. Also I do not understand what he means by points awarded. I didn't know that they award any points.
Whats up with ur application? Got any leads on ur CID number?


destinationaustralia said:


> Well here is the full text
> 
> "
> Re: Engineers Australia Assessment (merged threads)
> ...


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,
I submitted my CDR on 12th Apr, today my agent told me that EA asking for company reference from my previous company (an International company), but I've left the company long ago, and my previous superior also left the company, no body is going to certify my reference, what can I do? Please help...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

At the time of submission of your SKILL ASSESSMENT APPLICATION you must have submitted all employment letters with all references so if needed EA can contact them but if you have not done the same then so it's a incomplete info and your agent must have to check this anyways now only option is to give landline number of HR department so if needed they can cross check your employment with them as HR have all records irrespective of time.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> @Destinationaustralia-
> Have no idea abt this thread as according to EA they are still processing applications recieved on 29-02-2012. How he already got an assesment is a huge mystery to me. Also I do not understand what he means by points awarded. I didn't know that they award any points.
> Whats up with ur application? Got any leads on ur CID number?


I too have wondered on similar lines. Anyway, it was an input from the blog britishexpats. 

Coming to my case, EA replied to my query and have informed me that they have indeed received the application, but it is on hold as they need the credit card holder to contact them ( it was not my CC). They also told me that once you apply through an agent all queries/ communication should be through them only.

ThanK God, the application has not gone missing! I am relieved. Now the waiting period begins!

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my CDR on 12th Apr, today my agent told me that EA asking for company reference from my previous company (an International company), but I've left the company long ago, and my previous superior also left the company, no body is going to certify my reference, what can I do? Please help...


Try to find any old documents as proof of your employment with the company eg; pay slips, appointment/promotion letters, awards, letter written by you in your capacity as an employee etc, though a letter from HR, any manager on company letter head would be ideal.

Cheers!


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> At the time of submission of your SKILL ASSESSMENT APPLICATION you must have submitted all employment letters with all references so if needed EA can contact them but if you have not done the same then so it's a incomplete info and your agent must have to check this anyways now only option is to give landline number of HR department so if needed they can cross check your employment with them as HR have all records irrespective of time.



I've submitted my CV with all the company's information and my job function, I just manage to get company reference letter from my latest company, I left my previous company long ago, about 8 years ago, my previous superior is no longer there. Actually, I have a confirmation of employment letter from my previous company when I joint my latest company, but then the contents of the letter just confirmed me as the employee and didn't mention about what I've done in the company. Is this letter good enough?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Try to find any old documents as proof of your employment with the company eg; pay slips, appointment/promotion letters, awards, letter written by you in your capacity as an employee etc, though a letter from HR, any manager on company letter head would be ideal.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,
Actually, I have my payslip, letter of confirmation of employment with letter head, but what EA request now is a company reference stated my job function, furthermore, my 3 CEs are from my latest company, I just don't understand why EA request this company reference from me.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats great! I hope u actually get the CID number now.
Btw, I tried to find the thread for that guy who said that he got his EA assessment for March. Can you post the link to that thread if possible?


destinationaustralia said:


> I too have wondered on similar lines. Anyway, it was an input from the blog britishexpats.
> 
> Coming to my case, EA replied to my query and have informed me that they have indeed received the application, but it is on hold as they need the credit card holder to contact them ( it was not my CC). They also told me that once you apply through an agent all queries/ communication should be through them only.
> 
> ...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Hi,
> Actually, I have my payslip, letter of confirmation of employment with letter head, but what EA request now is a company reference stated my job function, furthermore, my 3 CEs are from my latest company, I just don't understand why EA request this company reference from me.


It may be to cater for the skilled employment assessment part of the CDR, for which work experience is important. In such a case, I think a suitable course of action would be to explain the situation to EA, that it would be difficult to obtain a reference due to change in employees and other proof of employment may be accepted. Also if possible an attempt may be made to locate your old bosses from the company and letters obtained from them explaining the case.

Good Luck!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Thats great! I hope u actually get the CID number now.
> Btw, I tried to find the thread for that guy who said that he got his EA assessment for March. Can you post the link to that thread if possible?


Thanks. Here is the link

Engineers Australia Assessment (merged threads) - Page 9 : British Expat Discussion Forum

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you try providing a Statutory Declaration along with Payslip, appointment letter etc. I have seen people providing statutory declaration for ACS assessment all the time


mysbm70 said:


> I've submitted my CV with all the company's information and my job function, I just manage to get company reference letter from my latest company, I left my previous company long ago, about 8 years ago, my previous superior is no longer there. Actually, I have a confirmation of employment letter from my previous company when I joint my latest company, but then the contents of the letter just confirmed me as the employee and didn't mention about what I've done in the company. Is this letter good enough?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys 

My fees is deducted from CC though I havnt received any CID number may be it's with my agent or watever but now my concern is are we hopeful that we can receive our assessment result well before July 12 ??? As per my agent ACS said they will process all cases which applied before may 1 2012 so they can further process PR file in old rule but is this the same case with EA.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks...was looking in this forum actually


destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks. Here is the link
> 
> Engineers Australia Assessment (merged threads) - Page 9 : British Expat Discussion Forum
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Guys
> 
> My fees is deducted from CC though I havnt received any CID number may be it's with my agent or watever but now my concern is are we hopeful that we can receive our assessment result well before July 12 ??? As per my agent ACS said they will process all cases which applied before may 1 2012 so they can further process PR file in old rule but is this the same case with EA.


I think the CID number would be intimated to your agent. I had a recent communication from EA where they said that all contacts shall be with the agent only. 

I hope EA too does the same for its CDR applicants as done by ACS

Cheers!


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> It may be to cater for the skilled employment assessment part of the CDR, for which work experience is important. In such a case, I think a suitable course of action would be to explain the situation to EA, that it would be difficult to obtain a reference due to change in employees and other proof of employment may be accepted. Also if possible an attempt may be made to locate your old bosses from the company and letters obtained from them explaining the case.
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi,
Thanks for the advise from you and Chin2, my agent has just spoken to EA thru phone, and EA accepted his explaination and now just HR confirmation of employment is required. Thanks again!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys!!

My CID number is still not yet received ,my agent is saying don't worry about it as my fees for the same was deducted from CC on 19-April-12 

Is this a issue of concern or CID is just a formality. ??


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Guys!!
> 
> My CID number is still not yet received ,my agent is saying don't worry about it as my fees for the same was deducted from CC on 19-April-12
> 
> Is this a issue of concern or CID is just a formality. ??



CID is required of course as a reference number. But EA sends it by ordinary post, so it may take time to get to an overseas address. I have come across cases where applicants have reported that they have received the assessment results but not the CID.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys!!

Finally my CID number is received today with receipt date of 18-April-12 ,now I m bit relieved and hoping to get positive assessment result at least on 3 week of June .i.e 10 weeks of current time mentioned by EA and also I requested my agent to collect result through courier to reduce time of shipment

Fingers crossed


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Great, congrats on ur CID. And its good that u told ur agent to collect the result by courier. The current timeline is 10 weeks but they have been processing the applications of 29th Feb for a week now. They take like around a week to process application for a day. Then how can they even stick to the timeline of 12 weeks. I am thinking that the automated mailing service is not updated.Me too hoping to get my results atleast by the 20th of June,2012.That way I will still have 10 days to apply. Was thinking of applying for state sponsorship but I think that's too much of a long shot.By the way, there was this guy on Britishexpat who had send a CDR in Mid March and received results by end of March. Weird isn't it?


Chin2 said:


> Guys!!
> 
> Finally my CID number is received today with receipt date of 18-April-12 ,now I m bit relieved and hoping to get positive assessment result at least on 3 week of June .i.e 10 weeks of current time mentioned by EA and also I requested my agent to collect result through courier to reduce time of shipment
> 
> Fingers crossed


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, Can you apply for Vic state sponsorsip without your skill assessment result>


destinationaustralia said:


> CID is required of course as a reference number. But EA sends it by ordinary post, so it may take time to get to an overseas address. I have come across cases where applicants have reported that they have received the assessment results but not the CID.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I think without positive skill assessment and desired ILETS score we won't be able to apply SS so now we have to wait and pray that we should receive assessment result well before July 12  

And tell me about QUEENSLAND SS ,I havent seen any forum which are discussing this SS as if I want to go with SS Then I m thinking to apply for QUEENSLAND


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey, Can you apply for Vic state sponsorsip without your skill assessment result>


Victoria is the only state for which one can apply before skill assessment results. The only initial requirement for application are IELTS, a CV and Vic SS Declaration. Rest of the documents shall be asked for as the case progresses. 

Check out this extract from their website -

"2. Prepare your documents

When you lodge your online application, you must provide:

a detailed resume or CV
Victorian sponsorship declaration
IELTS results (if applicable)
offer of employment (if applicable).

You may be requested to provide additional documents if your application proceeds in the selection process. These documents can include:

skills assessment (mandatory)
trade qualification/certificates
education transcripts
evidence of licensing.
If these documents are requested, you will be given reasonable time to provide them."

In fact I had applied for one for 475 but had to withdraw as I later came to know that for 475 Vic SS one needs to have an employment offer, which I did not have.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Guys!!
> 
> Finally my CID number is received today with receipt date of 18-April-12 ,now I m bit relieved and hoping to get positive assessment result at least on 3 week of June .i.e 10 weeks of current time mentioned by EA and also I requested my agent to collect result through courier to reduce time of shipment
> 
> Fingers crossed


Hi Chin2,

Did the CID come directly to you or was it delivered to your agent? I am also expecting mine.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

It was delivered to my agent 

And about VICTORIA SS ,Can I apply for the same from offshore without assessment result ??

And as I said in earlier post ,what about QUEENSLAND SS ,is the same rule applicable there ??


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

You can apply without Skill Assesment from offshore and u have to provide a positive skill assessment result within a certain period after they accept ur application. Heard the timelines are variable, but since its free, why not apply.
U need to have skill assessment for Queensland and also their list of Skills is not that long. Check if u have ur occupation there


Chin2 said:


> It was delivered to my agent
> 
> And about VICTORIA SS ,Can I apply for the same from offshore without assessment result ??
> 
> And as I said in earlier post ,what about QUEENSLAND SS ,is the same rule applicable there ??


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Okies,that's a new piece of info for me , Do you have any link from which I can search this option


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> It was delivered to my agent
> 
> And about VICTORIA SS ,Can I apply for the same from offshore without assessment result ??
> 
> And as I said in earlier post ,what about QUEENSLAND SS ,is the same rule applicable there ??


As per my knowledge Queensland SS is also without any fees. However, skill assessment result is necessary. Check out this site State sponsorship

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Look for Vic SS in the forum or better still go and look up everything they have at the State website. They have all the eligibility marked out along with the SOL.BUt I am sure abt what I wrote reg applying without a Skill Assessment. Vic is the only state which allows that. Though I guess with so many people wanting to live in Melbourne, its difficult to get the sponsorship.


Chin2 said:


> Okies,that's a new piece of info for me , Do you have any link from which I can search this option


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Why did u withdraw ur Vic State Sponsorship?


destinationaustralia said:


> As per my knowledge Queensland SS is also without any fees. However, skill assessment result is necessary. Check out this site State sponsorship
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Why did u withdraw ur Vic State Sponsorship?


Like I mentioned earlier I had applied for SS under 475. For this there is a requirement that one must have an employment Offer letter, which I do not have. I had missed out this piece of information when I applied ( Important to read through carefully!) However, there is no such restriction for 176 applicants.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ya you are right !!

Positive skill assessment is required to apply for queensland SS and also sufficient funds


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I would never go for a 475 and commit to living in regional Australia. There are hardly any jobs and u have to step down from your position a lot to survive. Regional places of Australia are less populated than even the villages in India.


destinationaustralia said:


> Like I mentioned earlier I had applied for SS under 475. For this there is a requirement that one must have an employment Offer letter, which I do not have. I had missed out this piece of information when I applied ( Important to read through carefully!) However, there is no such restriction for 176 applicants.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys

One more query popped in mind after reading a post .

We all are waiting for our positive assessment result in June end 2012 ( if our luck will be with us then probably we can achieve this deadline ) but what if we want to go for SS I.e 176 visa as it is very fast track process as compared to 175 but for the same we have to first wait for SS result and certainly it will comes after July 12 as it will be requiring atleast 4-5 weeks of time so as a result our VISA 176 PR file will be applied under new rule of skillset 

If this is true then our only option is to apply VISA 175 or 475 in old rule . 

Guys ,Is my understanding is right ??,Please reply ur thoughts about the same


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya I guess that's true. if u are lucky enough to get ur Skill assessment done within June, it makes sense to apply immediately before the rules change. I mean to apply for 175. I don't think I will apply for a 475 coz it takes 18 months to process and by the end of it, u just have the work authorization to live in regional Australia and work. Its difficult to find work in Australia on a temp work visa, they always prefer people with PR


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

hey Destinationaustralia, 
Please check this Visa again, I am sure there is no requirement for an employment offer letter. I think u are confusing it with employer nominated regional sponsored category. Under 475, u can apply if u have the requisite points and a positive skill assessment. They will grant u a provisional visa to work in regional area of Australia for 3 years. Within this time, u have to live in that area for a minimum of 2 years and have a full time job for 1 year. Then u will be eligible to apply for a PR under 887(I think). 475 is not a PR like 176, its a provisional visa and has a lot of restrictions. Generally taken by people who are scoring(say) 55 points and they need that 10 points from state sponsorship for a 475 candidate.


destinationaustralia said:


> Like I mentioned earlier I had applied for SS under 475. For this there is a requirement that one must have an employment Offer letter, which I do not have. I had missed out this piece of information when I applied ( Important to read through carefully!) However, there is no such restriction for 176 applicants.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> hey Destinationaustralia,
> Please check this Visa again, I am sure there is no requirement for an employment offer letter. I think u are confusing it with employer nominated regional sponsored category. Under 475, u can apply if u have the requisite points and a positive skill assessment. They will grant u a provisional visa to work in regional area of Australia for 3 years. Within this time, u have to live in that area for a minimum of 2 years and have a full time job for 1 year. Then u will be eligible to apply for a PR under 887(I think). 475 is not a PR like 176, its a provisional visa and has a lot of restrictions. Generally taken by people who are scoring(say) 55 points and they need that 10 points from state sponsorship for a 475 candidate.


Ok let me clarify.

1. For *Victoria* SS can be applied for two cases
(a) to apply for 176 (permanent )
(b) to apply for 475 (temporary for 4 years, but almost always leads to a PR).

2. In case of SS for 475 one needs to have an employment offer letter. Check ou this extract from Vic SS website
"
Offer of employment

*You must provide an offer of employment to support your sponsorship application for this visa.
*
The offer of employment must be for work in your nominated occupation for permanent (not casual) work, for at least 20 hours per week, and must be for at least six continuous months.

To provide evidence of your job offer you should provide a contract or letter of offer from your employer which includes your employer’s Australian Business Number (ABN) and contact details."

3. In case of SS for 176 employment offer letter is not required.

4....There is another method of 475 which is relative sponsored. In this case one can work anywhere in the state (and not restricted to regional area)


5. Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) 121/856 is an entirely different type of Visa which is Sponsored by the Employer and not by the State.


Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Guys
> 
> One more query popped in mind after reading a post .
> 
> ...


I guess you are quite correct.

In the case of EOI, as I understand you can keep updating if case you have acquired new points (eg; from SS or better scores in IELTS etc). However under the present system once applied say 175, points or visa class cannot be changed. The application will have to be withdrawn (no refunds I think) and re-applied in a different class, say 176. 

Even after applying under present rules one can give an EOI. Also for EOI fees is to be paid only if one gets a call to apply.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Everybody,

A Guy has reported EA assessment results on 3rd May as follows-
- Time reported 9 weeks.
- Hard copy of results awaited.

So all April applicants, You can still make it before 30 Jun.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, didn't quite understand the concept.On 3rd may he knew that his results was positive without the hard copy and the time reported was 9 weeks. When did he/she actually submit and how does he know that the outcome is positive if he/she hasn't even received any letter?


destinationaustralia said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> A Guy has reported EA assessment results on 3rd May as follows-
> - Time reported 9 weeks.
> ...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey, didn't quite understand the concept.On 3rd may he knew that his results was positive without the hard copy and the time reported was 9 weeks. When did he/she actually submit and how does he know that the outcome is positive if he/she hasn't even received any letter?


If requested EA intimates results by a scanned copy. Hard copy follows later. In this case the guy has reported getting a pdf copy.
Check out this link Western Australia Sponsorship : British Expat Discussion Forum
Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

How did he know that his assessment was done?I dunno if he was tracking through the email they have provided, but currently EA is taking a week to process applications received in a day, so I am thinking that I have 0% chance of making it. They still say that the timeline is 10 weeks which is weird.




destinationaustralia said:


> If requested EA intimates results by a scanned copy. Hard copy follows later. In this case the guy has reported getting a pdf copy.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

*EA are taking too long a time for assessment*

Hi

I have been following the assessment turnaround times @ EA. 

Since two weeks The processing has become too much slow.

They are taking more than a week to process the applications received in a single day. 

I am Wondering what might have happened (other than receipt of too many applications) to make the assessment so also!...

please refer to the attachment for the history of the assessment turnaround timings @EA. 

Regards
savithru


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys ,

Tell me about one thing as it was clearly mentioned on DIAC or EA guidelines of overseas experience that person should not be unemployed more than 12 months of his/her chosen field at the time of application but if he/she may be unemployed at the time of application and its not than 12 months rule , does it make a difference in getting positive result from EA as well as DIAC ??


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> How did he know that his assessment was done?I dunno if he was tracking through the email they have provided, but currently EA is taking a week to process applications received in a day, so I am thinking that I have 0% chance of making it. They still say that the timeline is 10 weeks which is weird.


Actually the assessment time is not a constant varies greatly depending upon the CDRs received. So one can still be hopeful.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

hey,

Thats great work..Ya I agree, I have been tracking it just fo 2 weeks but its really disheartening to follow the progress.Whats more weird is that going by this pace, they won't even keep the time mentioned of 12 weeks on the website. Is there something wrong that we are missing? Why are they still mentioning the time as 10 weeks.
@Savithru-when did ur processing commence?


savithru said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been following the assessment turnaround times @ EA.
> 
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

EA- does not make a differnce. They just want the essays to be correct to be assessed. Even if u do not have any exp, they can still give an opinion on ur degree.

DIAC- DIAC requires that u have to be in any occupation in the SOL for the last 12 months before applying. But they are discontinuing that requirement from July1.


Chin2 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Tell me about one thing as it was clearly mentioned on DIAC or EA guidelines of overseas experience that person should not be unemployed more than 12 months of his/her chosen field at the time of application but if he/she may be unemployed at the time of application and its not than 12 months rule , does it make a difference in getting positive result from EA as well as DIAC ??


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Tell me about one thing as it was clearly mentioned on DIAC or EA guidelines of overseas experience that person should not be unemployed more than 12 months of his/her chosen field at the time of application but if he/she may be unemployed at the time of application and its not than 12 months rule , does it make a difference in getting positive result from EA as well as DIAC ??


The rule says that one should not be unemployed for more than 12 months at the time of application. It is quite clear I suppose. So if one does not have a job since past 11 months at the time of applying, it is OK. What is the query exactly?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

savithru said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been following the assessment turnaround times @ EA.
> 
> ...


Hi Savithru. That data collection was a good reference.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Things is that I m unemployed currently from last 
Feb 12 and waiting for some good opportunity in the same field and in the meantime I applied for this immigration as I have plenty of time to prepare and collects all documents and also preparing for ILETS ,I m hoping to get job in coming months but as u all know it's uncertain my only apprehension is that it's does not make any difference to my VISA file as I started this whole process after reading all rules stated by DIAC though I m sure it's gonna be a bumpy ride for me but like they said :

THE HARDER THE STRUGGLE THE MORE GLORIOUS THE TRIUMPH !!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Things is that I m unemployed currently from last
> Feb 12 and waiting for some good opportunity in the same field and in the meantime I applied for this immigration as I have plenty of time to prepare and collects all documents and also preparing for ILETS ,I m hoping to get job in coming months but as u all know it's uncertain my only apprehension is that it's does not make any difference to my VISA file as I started this whole process after reading all rules stated by DIAC though I m sure it's gonna be a bumpy ride for me but like they said :
> 
> THE HARDER THE STRUGGLE THE MORE GLORIOUS THE TRIUMPH !!


In my opinion there should not be any adverse affect on your EA assessment. The assessment results should come in the worst case scenario within three months ie; say July 12 and you have plenty of time till Feb 13. However, be sure to get a job before Feb 13 as in the case of EOI you shall be assessed as on the date you respond to the call for submitting the application.

Good Luck!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope EA already has ur IELTS results, u said prep for IELTS so I am a little curious.


Chin2 said:


> Things is that I m unemployed currently from last
> Feb 12 and waiting for some good opportunity in the same field and in the meantime I applied for this immigration as I have plenty of time to prepare and collects all documents and also preparing for ILETS ,I m hoping to get job in coming months but as u all know it's uncertain my only apprehension is that it's does not make any difference to my VISA file as I started this whole process after reading all rules stated by DIAC though I m sure it's gonna be a bumpy ride for me but like they said :
> 
> THE HARDER THE STRUGGLE THE MORE GLORIOUS THE TRIUMPH !!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

@Borntobeassuie and @destinationaustralia 

You guys are really helpful and i think together we can share and suggest tons of info to each other so we can optimize our immigration progress ,thanks for your prompt responses !! And also I would like to know ur part of story as well  

@destinationaustralia ,friend I had already given ILETS academic module on last July-12 as I was thinking to join some university in Australia for MS but at the end I decided to apply direct PR.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

great, so I guess u wanna apply for IELTS again as u wanna increase ur points?
I agree that we can share a lot of info. Specially destinationaustralia has a lot of useful information which he collects. I am freaking out with the speed of the EA assessment currently and gradually losing hope of them sending my result before June. Also was going through the skillselect thing(alas have no option) and I understand that under skillselect, even to apply for a state sponsorship u need to do a EOI.
Why is it that all the changes are coming in when we wanna apply?


Chin2 said:


> @Borntobeassuie and @destinationaustralia
> 
> You guys are really helpful and i think together we can share and suggest tons of info to each other so we can optimize our immigration progress ,thanks for your prompt responses !! And also I would like to know ur part of story as well
> 
> @destinationaustralia ,friend I had already given ILETS academic module on last July-12 as I was thinking to join some university in Australia for MS but at the end I decided to apply direct PR.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ha ha , yes we are in really tricky situation in which we don't have any command to control over it ,,only we can do is to do our best to increase our overall score say more than 65 to beat this uncertainty of getting VISA .

Though we could have in good situation if we had applied 1 year back but it's never too late for anything so let's be optimistic and remain focus on our goal


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> great, so I guess u wanna apply for IELTS again as u wanna increase ur points?
> I agree that we can share a lot of info. Specially destinationaustralia has a lot of useful information which he collects. I am freaking out with the speed of the EA assessment currently and gradually losing hope of them sending my result before June. Also was going through the skillselect thing(alas have no option) and I understand that under skillselect, even to apply for a state sponsorship u need to do a EOI.
> Why is it that all the changes are coming in when we wanna apply?


That is Murphy's Law!

Jokes apart. Looking into the +ve side of skill select. 
It is a single window system.
State SS need not be applied for separately.
One can opt for SS of all states in one go.
No fees till invited to apply.
Option for pre- 1st July applicants to merge with the SkillSelect System.

More the points the merrier. This is in a sense -ve for applicants with just enough pass points which is at present 65, as against the present system where once past the post, there is no difference between chalk and cheese. 

Overall I think it is going to make the system faster.

The point is not to worry too much for as it is famously said "Actions are under your very control but not the Results"

Cheers!


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> hey,
> 
> @Savithru-when did ur processing commence?


Date of my application receipt is 14th March. I tabulated the days starting from this particular date and accordingly projected the date on which EA will take up / start processing my case. 

What about you? 

Regards
Savithru


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

savithru said:


> Date of my application receipt is 14th March. I tabulated the days starting from this particular date and accordingly projected the date on which EA will take up / start processing my case.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> ...


Great. You are closest to assessment results on this thread. Please update us when you get it.

Good Luck!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya u are right. There is a single window system but there is a confusion with respect to the fact that whether I can apply for the independent and the state sponsored category together. I mean if I apply for the state sponsored category(for example) and I am not chosen by any state for sponsorship, then my application cannot go through. But on the other hand, if I had applied for the independent one, I am only basing my result on ranking on the basis of points. I guess we need to wait and watch as in which SOL what points are getting chosen. Also its good that they are not charging any fees for the EOI as NZ does. But NZ has a clear mandate saying that if the points are above a certain level, you will surely be called.
Anyways, I agree about the results not being in our control. We can just wait and watch what happens. I just have 65 points so I do not think the new system will be good for me. Also I have no area to increase my points as well.


destinationaustralia said:


> That is Murphy's Law!
> 
> Jokes apart. Looking into the +ve side of skill select.
> It is a single window system.
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

This is for anyone who has exp regarding this. Is there a difference in timeline for EA in case u have asked for an assessment on your work exp as well.I mean you can do a normal assessment of your degree but if you want to claim point for work exp with DIAC, you will need to pay extra for an assessment of the exp as well.
There was a guy who just had his qualification assessed and he got it within 2 weeks!!!

(destinationaustralia knows about this right)


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Ya u are right. There is a single window system but there is a confusion with respect to the fact that whether I can apply for the independent and the state sponsored category together. I mean if I apply for the state sponsored category(for example) and I am not chosen by any state for sponsorship, then my application cannot go through. But on the other hand, if I had applied for the independent one, I am only basing my result on ranking on the basis of points. I guess we need to wait and watch as in which SOL what points are getting chosen. Also its good that they are not charging any fees for the EOI as NZ does. But NZ has a clear mandate saying that if the points are above a certain level, you will surely be called.
> Anyways, I agree about the results not being in our control. We can just wait and watch what happens. I just have 65 points so I do not think the new system will be good for me. Also I have no area to increase my points as well.


As per the information available on date, ranking under SkillSelect is highly fluid ie; it can change based on fresh inputs that one adds. This also means that the visa category under which one wishes to be considered can also be changed (eg from 175 to 176 in case your SS is successful). However, these are my understanding. We shall have to wait till 1st July when the SkillSelect system unveils itself.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I had a little discussion with DIAC officer at their FB page (will post their exact reply later) as per them it's highly competitive system .i.e for sure those who have more points their chances are brighter but one more catch is that it's also depends on the need of australian labour market 
Eg :- if they require say 1000 mechanical engineer to fill the urgent requirement than they will send 1000 EOI to those candidate who have maximum points so it's a cut off based system just like taking admission through some common test and also this cut off will change every month so one can check what are their chances to get an invitation 

It is based totally how competitive is your field like if 1000 mechanical engineer have 70 above points and you have 65 than wait until next round of invitation which is again not certain as I said it's totally based on their requirement. 

On positive side ,if you do get invitation then I think it will be a matter of 2-3 months to get your VISA  

So guys pray that your field should not be highly competitive


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> This is for anyone who has exp regarding this. Is there a difference in timeline for EA in case u have asked for an assessment on your work exp as well.I mean you can do a normal assessment of your degree but if you want to claim point for work exp with DIAC, you will need to pay extra for an assessment of the exp as well.
> There was a guy who just had his qualification assessed and he got it within 2 weeks!!!
> 
> (destinationaustralia knows about this right)


But how does getting only the qualification assessment done help? The skilled assessment is absolutely essential if the intention is skilled migration.

We have just begun our journey. Have patience. We all will need tons of it.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> I had a little discussion with DIAC officer at their FB page (will post their exact reply later) as per them it's highly competitive system .i.e for sure those who have more points their chances are brighter but one more catch is that it's also depends on the need of australian labour market
> Eg :- if they require say 1000 mechanical engineer to fill the urgent requirement than they will send 1000 EOI to those candidate who have maximum points so it's a cut off based system just like taking admission through some common test and also this cut off will change every month so one can check what are their chances to get an invitation
> 
> It is based totally how competitive is your field like if 1000 mechanical engineer have 70 above points and you have 65 than wait until next round of invitation which is again not certain as I said it's totally based on their requirement.
> ...



Thanks Chin2 for that input.

Therefore the bottom line is - We all need to explore all possible avenues to shore up as much points as we can.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, by qualification assessment, what I mean is the skill assessment which does not include an opinion of EA on ur number of years of exp. Like in my case, I have 2 years of exp which will not give me any points. So I have not asked for an opinion on the exp. So what EA will do is basically tally my qualification with that of a degree in Australia and do a skill assessment. I guess most of you have also paid 150$ extra for the work exp assessment or a higher qualification assessment(for a PHD)


destinationaustralia said:


> But how does getting only the qualification assessment done help? The skilled assessment is absolutely essential if the intention is skilled migration.
> 
> We have just begun our journey. Have patience. We all will need tons of it.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Ok, by qualification assessment, what I mean is the skill assessment which does not include an opinion of EA on ur number of years of exp. Like in my case, I have 2 years of exp which will not give me any points. So I have not asked for an opinion on the exp. So what EA will do is basically tally my qualification with that of a degree in Australia and do a skill assessment. I guess most of you have also paid 150$ extra for the work exp assessment or a higher qualification assessment(for a PHD)


In your case even though you do not stand to gain any points from skilled employment assessment (as per current rules), your experience shall be vetted by EA which would always be a +ve thing for your case. Moreover, as the time advantage of assessing only qualification as against qualification+ skill is not known at this point of time it is better to stick to both.
And who knows if the rules change to consider points for 2 yr exp also. 


Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

@destinationaustralia- I think what I understand from the extract below from EA is that the standard assessment will not include an opinion on the work exp and it just includes an opinion on the qualification when compared with an Aussie degree. If you want to get an opinion on ur work exp for points purpose, you can opt for additional assessment for a fee. I am quoting the content I found on EA migration page.

"New Assessment Services associated with DIAC's new points test - from 1 July 2011.

a. Standard Assessment Service

the standard assessment outcome will include an opinion on the comparable relevant Australian level qualification to the client's overseas qualification used in support of the assessed outcome. Note that the standard CDR fee will increase as from 1 July 2011 to $550 less GST ($605 incl. GST)
b. Additional Assessment Services (Check appropriate box and fee payment on relevant application form)

where an overseas PhD engineering degree is held, which may not necessarily need to be considered in the assessment process to provide the nominated outcome, then an additional assessing service is available to provide an opinion on the qualification as comparable to an Australian PhD. (Extra fee applicable - $100 + GST )
for those who have at least 1 year Australian work experience, and / or at least 3 years Overseas work experience in their nominated occupation or a closely-related occupation, then an additional assessing service is available to provide an opinion on the skilled employment claims. High-level evidence will be required to support any claim of work experience as well as completion of this form. (Extra fee applicable - $150 + GST)"






destinationaustralia said:


> In your case even though you do not stand to gain any points from skilled employment assessment (as per current rules), your experience shall be vetted by EA which would always be a +ve thing for your case. Moreover, as the time advantage of assessing only qualification as against qualification+ skill is not known at this point of time it is better to stick to both.
> And who knows if the rules change to consider points for 2 yr exp also.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> @destinationaustralia- I think what I understand from the extract below from EA is that the standard assessment will not include an opinion on the work exp and it just includes an opinion on the qualification when compared with an Aussie degree. If you want to get an opinion on ur work exp for points purpose, you can opt for additional assessment for a fee. I am quoting the content I found on EA migration page.
> 
> "New Assessment Services associated with DIAC's new points test - from 1 July 2011.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys ,good morning!!

So are we still hopeful to get EA result before July 12 

As per this forum I came to know EA assessment is very lesser as compared to ACS as every other members is from IT  so guys we are in much lesser competition 

Just a positive approach to mitigate this uncertain waiting period


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I think its true abt the number of people applying to EA. But I guess ACS is quite good in the assessment process as u can actually check the status of your application online. Also they have guaranteed a reply within 1st July 2012 if the application has been submitted before 27th April.
I guess the thing we should be ahppy about is that since most people applying are from IT, we might have less competition during Skillselect....God Forbid we have to go through that :-(


Chin2 said:


> Guys ,good morning!!
> 
> So are we still hopeful to get EA result before July 12
> 
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Guys ...
Finally some good news...had sent a status mail today to EA(msa status) and saw that they have skipped a lot of days and have reached 10th March, 2012 . The last time I mailed them(last week), they were dealing with 1st March applications. I don't know how is that possible, but its a piece of good news after a long time


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey Guys ...
> Finally some good news...had sent a status mail today to EA(msa status) and saw that they have skipped a lot of days and have reached 10th March, 2012 . The last time I mailed them(last week), they were dealing with 1st March applications. I don't know how is that possible, but its a piece of good news after a long time


That is a good news indeed! If this speed is kept up April applicants will surely be able to catch the pre-1st July Bus.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

The Funniest part of that 10th March is a Saturday and I am pretty sure they do not process any application on weekends. So effectively no applicant can have a date of processing of 10th March on his CID.

Please correct me if my understanding isn't correct.QUOTE=destinationaustralia;784333]That is a good news indeed! If this speed is kept up April applicants will surely be able to catch the pre-1st July Bus.[/QUOTE]


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> The Funniest part of that 10th March is a Saturday and I am pretty sure they do not process any application on weekends. So effectively no applicant can have a date of processing of 10th March on his CID.
> 
> Please correct me if my understanding isn't correct.QUOTE=destinationaustralia;784333]That is a good news indeed! If this speed is kept up April applicants will surely be able to catch the pre-1st July Bus.


[/QUOTE]

Yes, 10 Mar is a Saturday and a second Saturday for that. It is a holiday for sure. But the reply is system generated and I think the program has missed out to include the provision for sat/sun/holidays


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys ,by saying 10 march is that they have started to process application received on 10 march so how much time it will take to give final result of the same as ours is of mid April so it is 4 week ahead 

I m confused as my question


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Guys ,by saying 10 march is that they have started to process application received on 10 march so how much time it will take to give final result of the same as ours is of mid April so it is 4 week ahead
> 
> I m confused as my question


As per reply from EA add another "10 days or so"

@savithru

I guess your application date is 14 Mar. Any updates please.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, it means that they are processing applications with the CID number of 10th march. So basically people who applied on 10th march will get it within this week.
Thats around 9 weeks so well within 10 weeks of time



Chin2 said:


> Guys ,by saying 10 march is that they have started to process application received on 10 march so how much time it will take to give final result of the same as ours is of mid April so it is 4 week ahead
> 
> I m confused as my question


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Great ,I hope it will reduce more in near future 

As of now I should receive my result around 25th June against my 18 April CID ,though as suggested I asked my agent to collect my result through courier but still 5 days to process my visa application is OK ?????


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Chin2(nice ID btw)
I guess it takes around 2 hrs to fill an application online.You need to upload the rest of the docs within 28 days. So even if u come to know of ur results on 29th June, it should be fine! 


Chin2 said:


> Great ,I hope it will reduce more in near future
> 
> As of now I should receive my result around 25th June against my 18 April CID ,though as suggested I asked my agent to collect my result through courier but still 5 days to process my visa application is OK ?????


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey borntobeaussie 

The name is Sharma .......Chetan Sharma 

I wish we all make it well before July 12


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Chin2(nice ID btw)
> I guess it takes around 2 hrs to fill an application online.You need to upload the rest of the docs within 28 days. So even if u come to know of ur results on 29th June, it should be fine!


But what about paying the fees. Is it instantaneous or does it take time like in the case of EA.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats again a question of whether they can get it through with your credut card. I have paid my 457 on the same website with an indian credit card and it didn't face any issue. But remember you have to have a credit card which has a minimum of 2900$ as limit. Also some cards restrict such high value transactions so prepare early 
Hope it works out with you Pal...best of luck!


destinationaustralia said:


> But what about paying the fees. Is it instantaneous or does it take time like in the case of EA.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys 

One more query 

I think I will only able to apply 175 if get both i.e 

7 each in ILETS(I m preparing and giving it in June starting ) and 
get EA result before 30 June 

However ,if i fall short of points (didnt score 7 bands in each module) then 457 and 176 visa will be option left for me but it requires SS which I guess will come after July 12 if I apply around 25th for same

So I think ILETS is now a big hurdle for me  

Either to score required bands or apply under SKILLSET .


----------



## Chiks (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey,

Is there any mechanical Engineer??


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi guys,
If anyone has interest in getting more info on Skillselect, you can go through this post on migration blog.

Busting the myths about SkillSelect | Migration Blog


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi guys,
> If anyone has interest in getting more info on Skillselect, you can go through this post on migration blog.
> 
> Busting the myths about SkillSelect | Migration Blog


That is a good site indeed. Lots of information on SkillSelect Plus provision to post queries and get answers. Thanks!


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally, I received my +ve EA assessment today, it take about 5 weeks.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Guys, Any updates from anyone with regards to EA. They are stating that they are dealing with the applications for 9th March now(changed the date from 10th to 8th and then 9th).The service doesn't seem that reliable now.

I am thinking of calling them towards the end of the 9th week from my application date. No harm in trying right? Any pointers?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi 

Only wise thing u can do right now is to wait at least for said processing time. 

Be hopeful like in case of ACS as they mentioned they will definitely give results before July to those application which were lodged before may 

Any ways ,just wondering u r in india or Australia currently ??


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I am in Australia on a work visa.
Ya I know about ACS, they have said that people who apply before 27th April will get results before 1st July. Its a better assessing agency as everything is done online. So no confusion regarding stuff getting lost/delayed.


Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Only wise thing u can do right now is to wait at least for said processing time.
> 
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

@mysbm70- Congrats on your positive assessment. I am feeling so happy for you. When did u submit your CDR( it is CDR right)...


mysbm70 said:


> Finally, I received my +ve EA assessment today, it take about 5 weeks.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

By saying work visa , is it means 475 ???

If yes then ,I m interested to know more about same as I m exploring every option 

Please enlighten me my friend


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> @mysbm70- Congrats on your positive assessment. I am feeling so happy for you. When did u submit your CDR( it is CDR right)...


Previously, I submitted Washington Accord in Mar, but EA advised me to submit CDR, it took weeks for me to prepare this CDR, and finally I submitted my CDR on Apr 12, in between, EA just ask me to provide proof of employment from my previous employer. (I have attached my work reference from my current employer when submission but not the previous employer).


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Finally, I received my +ve EA assessment today, it take about 5 weeks.


Congrats! and thanks for updating. 5 weeks for assessment through CDR is a very positive news indeed. 

All the very best for the next phase!


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> @mysbm70- Congrats on your positive assessment. I am feeling so happy for you. When did u submit your CDR( it is CDR right)...


I submitted my CDR on Apr 12. In between, EA ask for proof of employment from my previous employer, I sent to them last week and received the approval letter today with the letter dated on 14th.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, I am on a 457 visa, not a 475. Its a temporary long stay work permit.


Chin2 said:


> By saying work visa , is it means 475 ???
> 
> If yes then ,I m interested to know more about same as I m exploring every option
> 
> Please enlighten me my friend


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

As per EA they are currently processing CDR applications received on 9th Mar. The processing time is stated as 10 weeks. I think mysbm70 might have got it within 5 weeks because of the date of his earlier application in March:confused2:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey Guys, Any updates from anyone with regards to EA. They are stating that they are dealing with the applications for 9th March now(changed the date from 10th to 8th and then 9th).The service doesn't seem that reliable now.
> 
> I am thinking of calling them towards the end of the 9th week from my application date. No harm in trying right? Any pointers?


It is quite right to call them up at the end of 9-10 weeks and enquire. Several bloggers have reported doing the same. EA responds promptly.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree completely. No need to get happy ahead of time I think. EA is currently processing the ones received on 9th March, and its already 10 weeks past from that date. :-(


destinationaustralia said:


> As per EA they are currently processing CDR applications received on 9th Mar. The processing time is stated as 10 weeks. I think mysbm70 might have got it within 5 weeks because of the date of his earlier application in March:confused2:


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys!!

The stage is set !! I am giving IELTS EXAM on 9 June at New Delhi with IDP


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

I am currently preparing all documents for EA. I have written my CDR, still have to finalise some wording and now waiting for some stamps and certification of documents. I hope to submit my assessment in the next weeks. Hopefully my document can convince them...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

kahuna said:


> I am currently preparing all documents for EA. I have written my CDR, still have to finalise some wording and now waiting for some stamps and certification of documents. I hope to submit my assessment in the next weeks. Hopefully my document can convince them...


Good Luck!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi forum 

Just want to know your opinion about my experience 

Sept 06 -Dec 07 :Company 1(1.3 yrs)
Dec 07- May 11 :Company 2 ( 3.3 yrs)
May 11 - Feb 12:Company 3 (10 monts)


Total 5.4 years

My question is that ,will EA consider my last exp of company 3 as It was less than a year??

Just wondering ,Is there is any rule about the same on EA website??

Although as per my agent they will definitely consider all experience. 

Any views??


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi forum
> 
> Just want to know your opinion about my experience
> 
> ...


Your 3 career episodes can be from only 1 company, not neccessary to be from the latest one, of course latest is the best.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

My two career episode from company2(max exp 3.3) and one from company1(1.3 yrs)

My question was about that 10 months exp. From my latest company ,my doubt is whether EA will consider this experience 

And about 3 career episode from single company ,can you send me link where this rule is mentioned

Thanks


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Any views ????


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Chin2,

EA will give an opinion on ur total work ex based on documents u have submitted. So say if u have 3 years and 10 months of exp(including any number of companies) and can provide proof for all of them, EA should say that ur exp is for 3 years 10 months. Does not matter if the exp is more than 1 year or not. The point to note here is that DIAC gives points for work exp only if its 3 years, so if ur exp is anything below that, no point asking for the opinion on exp as it will not lead to any points.

Any news on the assessment from anyone on the forum? Did the march applicants get results yet. EA is stuck at 13th march !!!


Chin2 said:


> Any views ????


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

*Done with Skill assessment*

I am done with my skill assessment with EA. It took exactly 72 days from the day of receipt at EA. 

Keep updating the happenings in your side.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

This update would certainly brings a worry line on forehead of many of us 

As per 72 days turn around time my result will come on 29 or 30 June 

Skill set here I come 

Wait a sec ,what if I ask my agent to collect it via courier 

Anyways,some have got it in 7 weeks so be positive


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

savithru said:


> I am done with my skill assessment with EA. It took exactly 72 days from the day of receipt at EA.
> 
> Keep updating the happenings in your side.


Congrats! and thanks a lot for the update. Did you get the letter couriered from EA. Does 72 day include the time for receipt of EA letter also? 
Good luck for the way ahead.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

*Congrats to Savithru*

Hi Savi, Many many congrats on ur assesment. You are the first among us to get one.
Best of luck for the journey ahead and hope its a short and sucessful one.
Same question as Destination- Did you get the result in email in 72 days or u actually have the hard copy. Was the copy couriered?


savithru said:


> I am done with my skill assessment with EA. It took exactly 72 days from the day of receipt at EA.
> 
> Keep updating the happenings in your side.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

*Scanned copy from EA for CHIN2*

Chin2,

Buddy u can call EA and ask for a scanned copy of ur assessment. They will send that on email and u can apply to DIAC on the basis of that. When the hard copy finally arroves, then that can be scanned and attached as proof. Just remember to apply for PR on a date which is after the date on the EA assessment letter.


Chin2 said:


> This update would certainly brings a worry line on forehead of many of us
> 
> As per 72 days turn around time my result will come on 29 or 30 June
> 
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

*EA austomated emails not to be trusted*

Another point to note here is that the automated email from EA is definitely not accurate. Its still showing to be processing applications for 13th march, when Savithru here got the results already( he/she applied on 14th March)


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Chin2,
> 
> Buddy u can call EA and ask for a scanned copy of ur assessment. They will send that on email and u can apply to DIAC on the basis of that. When the hard copy finally arroves, then that can be scanned and attached as proof. Just remember to apply for PR on a date which is after the date on the EA assessment letter.


Thanks borntobeaussie 

You are always in front to help everyone

Let's see what will happen ,Currently I am more consumed in IELTS tension which is on 9 June


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> ,
> 
> Hi Savi, Many many congrats on ur assesment. You are the first among us to get one.
> Best of luck for the journey ahead and hope its a short and sucessful one.
> Same question as Destination- Did you get the result in email in 72 days or u actually have the hard copy. Was the copy couriered?.





destinationaustralia said:


> Congrats! and thanks a lot for the update. Did you get the letter couriered from EA. Does 72 day include the time for receipt of EA letter also?
> Good luck for the way ahead.


Hi 

Thanks for the wishes. 

As of now, I only have the mail confirmation, saying that my skills are assessed (positively). As per my request they sent me the scanned copy of the assessment letter, which "cannot" be used for online visa application. 

I am yet to arrange for the courier pick up.


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Another point to note here is that the automated email from EA is definitely not accurate. Its still showing to be processing applications for 13th march, when Savithru here got the results already( he/she applied on 14th March)


My Date in Fee receipt is 14th march where as my courier delivered to EA on 13th itself!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Savithru,If you have the scanned copy of the letter which is the original one, can you not apply for PR and then later attach the original one in the application. What does the rule say?


savithru said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the wishes.
> 
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anyone know whether we can apply to DIAC for a PR when we have the scanned copy of the assessment letter? Can we only apply when we have the hard copy in hand?
If yes, can someone guide me how to arrange for a courier pick up of the result and how to request EA that we require a courier pick up. 

Let me know and I will arrange for one.


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Savithru,If you have the scanned copy of the letter which is the original one, can you not apply for PR and then later attach the original one in the application. What does the rule say?


"Officially" EA do not send any soft copy of the Assessment Latter. It is we who have to make a scanned copy out of original letter(hard copy). 

In case if we request a soft copy-separately, they will send us scanned copy of *"letter from their files / records"* and not the scanned copy of the final - legal assessment letter. 

It is to note that there is a difference between soft copy and scanned copy.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

What I fear is that my assessment may be done by 20-22nd June if I am lucky. I was thinking that maybe I will apply for the PR with the scanned copy that they send and I do not need to wait for the original letter. 
Can I do something like that?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

savithru said:


> "Officially" EA do not send any soft copy of the Assessment Latter. It is we who have to make a scanned copy out of original letter(hard copy).
> 
> In case if we request a soft copy-separately, they will send us scanned copy of "letter from their files / records" and not the scanned copy of the final - legal assessment letter.
> 
> It is to note that there is a difference between soft copy and scanned copy.


I got your point 

So it's tricky scenario ,I think a possible solution for this would be to ask your courier person( who can collect on your behalf) to first scan and send via email before sending actual hard copy via courier 

An


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys!!

Current turn around time has been increased to 12 weeks 

They are dealing with 15th march applicants 

Its 3rd June now ,I think it's the time to realize that 30 June deadline is more than impossible to chase 

Tell me something positive about SKILLSET


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats bad news....really really bad news for me and many people on this thread


Chin2 said:


> Guys!!
> 
> Current turn around time has been increased to 12 weeks
> 
> ...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Thats bad news....really really bad news for me and many people on this thread


The reason for this delay was expected as they definitely have received hundreds of application due to change of rules.

I will not be amazed if they further increases processing time to more than 12 weeks.

So guys I think we should start exploring SKILLSET rule.

We be the early birds in this rule might have some positive effects on our EOI because after couple of months they will have thousands of EOI which further makes whole process more competitive as cut off marks to get EOI will keep on increasing if number of application increases.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree to that part. Though I really doubt I will have much chances under skillselect as I have just 65 points. Thats the reason I was banking on the 30th June deadline.
The first set of results will come in August and at least we will come to know whats the minimum required to get an invitation under the new rules. Thats some vital information as well.


Chin2 said:


> The reason for this delay was expected as they definitely have received hundreds of application due to change of rules.
> 
> I will not be amazed if they further increases processing time to more than 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> I agree to that part. Though I really doubt I will have much chances under skillselect as I have just 65 points. Thats the reason I was banking on the 30th June deadline.
> The first set of results will come in August and at least we will come to know whats the minimum required to get an invitation under the new rules. Thats some vital information as well.


Bro ,you at least have pass marks of 65 but I am currently short of 10 points and for same I am writing my IELTS on 9 June 

However,my Sis is awaiting her PR in coming months so it's a good for me as I would get nomination from her and it might make my application in EOI stronger.

Still god knows ,what will happen


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I have 65 points which includes the 20 points for IELTS. So do not have any option of increasing it any further. Before August, we wont be able to know what score is good for Mechanical engg like me.

My wife can apply next year with 80 points and I think thats the best shot we can have.


Chin2 said:


> Bro ,you at least have pass marks of 65 but I am currently short of 10 points and for same I am writing my IELTS on 9 June
> 
> However,my Sis is awaiting her PR in coming months so it's a good for me as I would get nomination from her and it might make my application in EOI stronger.
> 
> Still god knows ,what will happen


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Well I have 65 points which includes the 20 points for IELTS. So do not have any option of increasing it any further. Before August, we wont be able to know what score is good for Mechanical engg like me.
> 
> My wife can apply next year with 80 points and I think thats the best shot we can have.


Don't worry you will make it !!

You scored 8 each in IELTS that's really impressive 

Dude, I am scared to hell for scoring 7 each 

Guru Ji ,please bless me with your wishes and guidance to score good bands in IELTS


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope u will get a 7 as well, more so, I hope u get a 8 in all sections. Then even skillselect is not that difficult anymore right


Chin2 said:


> Don't worry you will make it !!
> 
> You scored 8 each in IELTS that's really impressive
> 
> ...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> I hope u will get a 7 as well, more so, I hope u get a 8 in all sections. Then even skillselect is not that difficult anymore right


 I know my capability ,7 each is ok for me  

Anyways,keeping your IELTS score in mind and assuming you are IndianYou had done reasonably good job with IELTS.

My name is Chetan Sharma from gurgaon , what about you??


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey come on, considering the other nationalities(including Europe and SE Asia), I think Indians do quite well in IELTS...
Well I am Abhi from Delhi


Chin2 said:


> I know my capability ,7 each is ok for me
> 
> Anyways,keeping your IELTS score in mind and assuming you are IndianYou had done reasonably good job with IELTS.
> 
> My name is Chetan Sharma from gurgaon , what about you??


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey come on, considering the other nationalities(including Europe and SE Asia), I think Indians do quite well in IELTS...
> Well I am Abhi from Delhi


Correct ,we indians are good in any field ,specially if it's a exam then we are better than anybody 

For instance ,cut off lists in DU are now reaching 100% ,it's not far when one have to score 101% to get an admission


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Well thats true...now lets get :focus: in the interest of people who view this post. Fingers crossed for EA assessment. Also do not trust the timeline in the email a lot. Savithru got hers in 72 days and she applied on 14th March. I remember them showing 14th March much much after he said his was done.So its not that reliable.


Chin2 said:


> Correct ,we indians are good in any field ,specially if it's a exam then we are better than anybody
> 
> For instance ,cut off lists in DU are now reaching 100% ,it's not far when one have to score 101% to get an admission


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Well thats true...now lets get :focus: in the interest of people who view this post. Fingers crossed for EA assessment. Also do not trust the timeline in the email a lot. Savithru got hers in 72 days and she applied on 14th March. I remember them showing 14th March much much after he said his was done.So its not that reliable.


Yes ,it's a optimistic approach but we should think practical 

Currently application which have 15 march DOR are being processed and it's already 4 June 

Say from now onwards if they take 1 day for each date application ( which is impossible considering their current speed of processing ,also 2 days are off in a week )then still mine(18-April DOR) will be processed on end of 1 week of july


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi forum

It seems that EA is currently processing application at surprisingly slow speed and the reason for this is quite obvious ,they might have received lots of application due to change in rules.

Are we still hopeful to get result on time or consider ourselves as early birds in SKILLSET rule.


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all, finally my IELTS results are there, L8,5 R8,0 S7,5 W7,0. Now I can focus on my skill assessment again, make all the needed certified copies and so on and post all the docs to Oz...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

kahuna said:


> Hi all, finally my IELTS results are there, L8,5 R8,0 S7,5 W7,0. Now I can focus on my skill assessment again, make all the needed certified copies and so on and post all the docs to Oz...


Congrats!!

Good job done ,have you applied for skill assessment yet ??


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Good job done ,have you applied for skill assessment yet ??


I have written my career episodes and the CRD summary, now I'm waiting for legalisation of my diploma's and employer reference and then I can post everything. hopefullywithin the next 2 weeks I can send it all. 

What about you? what's your timeframe?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

kahuna said:


> I have written my career episodes and the CRD summary, now I'm waiting for legalisation of my diploma's and employer reference and then I can post everything. hopefullywithin the next 2 weeks I can send it all.
> 
> What about you? what's your timeframe?


I had send my application to EA last April and eagerly awaiting for result ,Moreover,wants to get it before 30 June but as per current processing time it seems very difficult 

Parallerly ,writing my IELTS again on 9 June to improve my bands


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Took a repeat IELTS on 26 may. L9, R8.5, S 8.5, W 7.5 (arrgh!!). Will revaluation help in my case. I need the extra points otherwise will have to go for 475/489. Any suggestions.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys

Today gave my speaking test ,went quite average ,must admit some wired topics were asked

1.)How manners in public transport have changed in your country?

2.)If you are only using bicycle while others are using cars then does it effects you??

There were many but can't remember all


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

And finally gave rest module , went


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

Definitely go for reevaluation. I got a 1.5 increase in speaking by giving it for reevaluation.


destinationaustralia said:


> Took a repeat IELTS on 26 may. L9, R8.5, S 8.5, W 7.5 (arrgh!!). Will revaluation help in my case. I need the extra points otherwise will have to go for 475/489. Any suggestions.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Definitely go for revaluation. I got a 1.5 increase in speaking by giving it for reevaluation.


Thanks. I have already applied for a revaluation.

EA is now on 21 Mar with another 10 days for formal results. This means assessment is now taking almost 3 months.

Meanwhile SkillSelect effects are slowly kicking in. SA has announced suspension of SS applications from 14 Jun for two weeks. Procedure to apply for SS under SkillSelect has also been amplified further.

Cheers!


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for one document only to submit my Skill assessment. Does anyone knows if you have to hand in everything at once or if i can hand in a former employer letter at a later stage? I cannot waste time anytime, every day is one lost...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

kahuna said:


> I'm waiting for one document only to submit my Skill assessment. Does anyone knows if you have to hand in everything at once or if i can hand in a former employer letter at a later stage? I cannot waste time anytime, every day is one lost...


As per EA there is a check-list of documents to be submitted. My suggestion would be to submit all the required documents as per the EA check-list at the time of application itself. 
As it is, I think it is a bit late for getting an assessment result before 1 Jul anyway. CDR assessment time is three months now and even Accord Qualification takes about 4 weeks. 
In any case you can always e-mail EA and ask them your doubt.

Good Luck.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Destination,

Can you let me know if there is any additional information on Skillselect for State Sponsorships?Is it on the DIAC website or on individual state websites?


destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks. I have already applied for a revaluation.
> 
> EA is now on 21 Mar with another 10 days for formal results. This means assessment is now taking almost 3 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Destination,
> 
> Can you let me know if there is any additional information on Skillselect for State Sponsorships?Is it on the DIAC website or on individual state websites?


Here is a link on the update with respect to South Australia SS Important information GSM :: Make The Move

I think the individual states shall be putting out information about the changes/ procedures for SS under SkillSelect. It'll be prudent to check out the respective sites regularly.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

For info of all my fellow travellers from the field of Engineering; here is the SOL post 1 Jul 12 http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/updated-sol.pdf. From an engineers point of view Metallurgists and Computer Network and Systems Engineer (although this comes under ACS) have been added. No engineering profession has been deleted.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

*Points reduced from 65 to 60*

Hey Guys...another piece of good news after the SOL release and all engineering professions being retained(almost all I guess)

The pass mark for EOI application will be reduced to 60 points from 1st July, 2012.:clap2:

Find this news in the DIAC newsroom link

DIAC Newsroom ? Media_releases ? Change to the skilled migration pass mark

Hope it helps all of us who are struggling to make the points.

Best of luck.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey Guys...another piece of good news after the SOL release and all engineering professions being retained(almost all I guess)
> 
> The pass mark for EOI application will be reduced to 60 points from 1st July, 2012.:clap2:
> 
> ...


OMG! Really good news! Thanks for the information...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi forum 

I guess ,we as a mechanical engineer have lesser competition as far as cut off marks are concerned ,because I think our volume of application are less ,if we compare with IT profession.

As a result,it might be possible for us to receive invitation in EOI rule with 60 points 

Let's hope if we won't make it till 30 June than at least our invitation in first round will be secured.

One thing I like about SKILL SET is that ,it is totally automatic system in which system will send invitation according to the cut off marks.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey Guys...another piece of good news after the SOL release and all engineering professions being retained(almost all I guess)
> 
> The pass mark for EOI application will be reduced to 60 points from 1st July, 2012.:clap2:
> 
> ...


That is a great news indeed!!!

Cheers!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> That is a great news indeed!!!
> 
> Cheers!


This seems to be confirmed on DIAC official website as well.

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

anyone got an idea about current processing times for skill assessments? I'm still waiting for an employer statement letter, hopefully I will get it this week so I can hand in my application next week.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

kahuna said:


> anyone got an idea about current processing times for skill assessments? I'm still waiting for an employer statement letter, hopefully I will get it this week so I can hand in my application next week.


You can get the current processing time by sending a blank e-mail to EA. Just type in "status" for the Subject and send to [email protected]. The current processing time is over three months from the date of receipt of CDR.


Cheers


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> You can get the current processing time by sending a blank e-mail to EA. Just type in "status" for the Subject and send to [email protected]. The current processing time is over three months from the date of receipt of CDR.
> 
> Cheers


Current processing is super slow ,its like they want us to apply our visa in SKILL SELECT 

I mean from last whole week they are struck with 22 march ,why EA is so slow as compared to ACS ??


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Current processing is super slow ,its like they want us to apply our visa in SKILL SELECT
> 
> I mean from last whole week they are struck with 22 march ,why EA is so slow as compared to ACS ??


Fed up with the speed of EA ,they are struck with 22 Nd march since last week 


It seems even in EOI we will miss first round of invitations


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Chin2/ Destination,

called EA today. They are processing for 26th March today. My application date is 10th April and they said they it will be happening in 2-3 weeks.They also mentioned that they received many application at the end of March.


Chin2 said:


> Fed up with the speed of EA ,they are struck with 22 Nd march since last week
> 
> 
> It seems even in EOI we will miss first round of invitations


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Chin2/ Destination,
> 
> called EA today. They are processing for 26th March today. My application date is 10th April and they said they it will be happening in 2-3 weeks.They also mentioned that they received many application at the end of March.


Thanks for that update. It means that the e-mail response on processing dates is not exactly accurate. Let us hope that the accumulated applications are soon cleared off and the processing speed picks up again. 
All the best for you! 
BTW are you making any arrangement to pick up the results by courier.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, Well I am not making such arrangement as I am in Australia and it will take 2 days for the assessment result to be delivered by normal mail. And Anyways its not gonna get done before 30th June so 5th July or 7th July does not make much difference.

Frankly, I have lost all motivation for this process today. Its doubtful that I will get an invite in the new system as I just have 65 points. I also do not have any ways of increasing points.


destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks for that update. It means that the e-mail response on processing dates is not exactly accurate. Let us hope that the accumulated applications are soon cleared off and the processing speed picks up again.
> All the best for you!
> BTW are you making any arrangement to pick up the results by courier.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, Well I am not making such arrangement as I am in Australia and it will take 2 days for the assessment result to be delivered by normal mail. And Anyways its not gonna get done before 30th June so 5th July or 7th July does not make much difference.
> 
> Frankly, I have lost all motivation for this process today. Its doubtful that I will get an invite in the new system as I just have 65 points. I also do not have any ways of increasing points.




Same feeling with me!! I also feel less motivated and now I assume ,I will recieve my result in mid july ,so need of courier arrangement is point less

However ,dont loose hope as we as a mechanical engineer have less competition due to less volume of application as compared to IT ,so competition with-in our occupation is not that fierce .Thatswhy ,I think 65 points would be reasonably good to get invitation keeping in mind now pass marks are 60.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Chin2 for the motivating words. All that fact that the competition is less etc can only be found out in August. I am tired of this uncertainty and can't believe that this is gonna stretch till August.
Btw, one way of increasing points is a NAATI accredition. If you are up for it, you can apply for a paraprofessional level transalor. I have heard its difficult to cross but u can give it a try!


Chin2 said:


> Same feeling with me!! I also feel less motivated and now I assume ,I will recieve my result in mid july ,so need of courier arrangement is point less
> 
> However ,dont loose hope as we as a mechanical engineer have less competition due to less volume of application as compared to IT ,so competition with-in our occupation is not that fierce .Thatswhy ,I think 65 points would be reasonably good to get invitation keeping in mind now pass marks are 60.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Thanks Chin2 for the motivating words. All that fact that the competition is less etc can only be found out in August. I am tired of this uncertainty and can't believe that this is gonna stretch till August.
> Btw, one way of increasing points is a NAATI accredition. If you are up for it, you can apply for a paraprofessional level transalor. I have heard its difficult to cross but u can give it a try!


Bro ,I have different plan right now ( Although my plan dont work many times but only thing we can do right now is to keep up our spirits and try to remain focus and score maximum points) 

If i recieve + assesment then my points will be 55 

and if i got 7 each in ILETS than more 10 points ,so then points will be 65

and afterwards i am thinking to apply SS to get more 5 points so it will be 70 then 

so bro i am all set to crack this skill select in a big way 

Look i am very optimistic


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, Well I am not making such arrangement as I am in Australia and it will take 2 days for the assessment result to be delivered by normal mail. And Anyways its not gonna get done before 30th June so 5th July or 7th July does not make much difference.
> 
> Frankly, I have lost all motivation for this process today. Its doubtful that I will get an invite in the new system as I just have 65 points. I also do not have any ways of increasing points.


State Sponsorship for 5 extra points is an option.
Also you had earlier mentioned relative sponsorship on 475. This will take your point to 75 in fact.

I suppose Courier is for assured delivery more than anything else. You do not need it as you are already in Oz. But for those over here it would give some peace of mind.

Cheer up!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Well if you get state sponsorship I guess you win't even need more points as u will definitely get a invitation. But who knows about the state sponsorship in the new system? How will it work? How will u approach the state etc

I do not have a relative in Australia who can sponsor me. I think Chin2 has his sister who lives in Victoria. But even if i did, I have seen employers asking for a PR when you give any interview. So getting a job on a provisional PR is a task in itself. Its a big risk going to Australia and trying to find full time work on any other visa


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I think its good to appoint some courier if the delivery is outside australia. If the document gets lost, we need to pay again for the result. Who wants to pay anymore for EA?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Well if you get state sponsorship I guess you win't even need more points as u will definitely get a invitation. But who knows about the state sponsorship in the new system? How will it work? How will u approach the state etc
> 
> I do not have a relative in Australia who can sponsor me. I think Chin2 has his sister who lives in Victoria. But even if i did, I have seen employers asking for a PR when you give any interview. So getting a job on a provisional PR is a task in itself. Its a big risk going to Australia and trying to find full time work on any other visa


Bro,I think you are thinking too much 

I am sure that things will work out for you and all of us ,provided we should not give up if there is lots of uncertainty 

Keep your motivation level up


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Chin2 and Destination, thanks for the kind words both of u. Had a bad day yesterday. I agree that we have a long journey ahead in chasing my dream and should not lose hope. Lets stick together and try to work the system in our favour. For now, we should hope for a positive assessment for EA. we can then take it from there. Also there is a lot to learn in the new system, state sponsorship and other stuff. At least by August we would know the number of points required to get an invitation. That would be a good place to start


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for my EA assessment in Mechanical Engg(CDR Route) and the application processing started on the 12th April, 2012. I have already got my CID number(I am staying in Australia on a 457 so it was received by normal post).
> Anyone who has processed a skill assessment via EA CDR in recent times, can you post your timeline here. I am apprehensive(almost sure) that I will not make the timeline for July,2012.:confused2:


hi, i am a civil engineer, mine processing date is also 12-april, 2012, my CDr is still awaited. have you received yours?


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Musassir,

I have not recieved mine yet. Will update this thread when I get the result. I expect it in 2-3 weeks now.


mudassir kabir said:


> hi, i am a civil engineer, mine processing date is also 12-april, 2012, my CDr is still awaited. have you received yours?


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am also awaiting my skills assessment outcome based on CDR acknowledged on the 12th April. Will update in due course.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey INC, which engg stream are u from?


inc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am also awaiting my skills assessment outcome based on CDR acknowledged on the 12th April. Will update in due course.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi forum 

ILETS result are out and I m clean bold  

Did not score 7 each 

Do I have any other option ,don't want to give this stupid test again ??

What about 475 visa ??


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

@mudassir/inc
Welcome to our new friends on this Thread.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi forum
> 
> ILETS result are out and I m clean bold
> 
> ...


IELTS is more about tackling the test and so even people who can otherwise handle English well may require a few attempts to score well.
So do not give up and try again. Have you checked out the site IELTS Blog. It gives very good tips on this test. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> IELTS is more about tackling the test and so even people who can otherwise handle English well may require a few attempts to score well.
> So do not give up and try again. Have you checked out the site IELTS Blog. It gives very good tips on this test.
> 
> Good Luck![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> destinationaustralia said:
> 
> 
> > IELTS is more about tackling the test and so even people who can otherwise handle English well may require a few attempts to score well.
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

You can consider the opion of re-evaluation if you think that you are just short of .5 or 1 mark. What are ur sectional scores?
My speaking score was increased by 1.5 when I had applied for a reevaluation. I needed 8 in all sections and my points were:-

R=9, L=9, W=8, S=8.5


destinationaustralia said:


> Chin2 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, there would be some subjectivity of the examiner in writing and speaking. I would still suggest. Give it one more try. There are many on this Blog who have found sweet success after repeated attempts.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want to improve in writing, then u can consider writing to Sandeepraj(on this forum) who voluntarily checks essays for fellow migration seekers.


Chin2 said:


> destinationaustralia said:
> 
> 
> > IELTS is more about tackling the test and so even people who can otherwise handle English well may require a few attempts to score well.
> ...


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,

My first degree is Applied Physics and then I gained a PhD in Engineering and Science. I have been working as a NDT development project engineer for 5 years in power plants in the UK.

INC


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

maybe a tiny little bit off-topic but how do you declare your current work experience if you don't want to ask your employer for a reference letter yet? Can you also hand in your contract and first and last payslip for instance? and if these are not in english, do they need to be translted and certified?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

kahuna said:


> maybe a tiny little bit off-topic but how do you declare your current work experience if you don't want to ask your employer for a reference letter yet? Can you also hand in your contract and first and last payslip for instance? and if these are not in english, do they need to be translted and certified?


Last question first- Yes, translated and certified copies need to be provided.

The "Migration Skills Assessment Booklet" from EA available here http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...sment/Migration Skills Assessment Booklet.pdf is quite exhaustive and very clear regarding CDR applications. It has all the answers that you are looking for. It says this regarding evidence of employment- 

"the documentary evidence is to include; company 
letterhead (including name and location details), date of 
document, name and status of author, dates and duration
of employment, title of position occupied and a brief 
description of duties/tasks/responsibilities"

I think Payslips and contract letters are good supporting documents. If the contract letter specifically mentions your duties and responsibilities then that will be nice. Also, there is an option of making a Statutory declaration about your employment details along with reason for nor obtaining it from your employers eg; adverse impact on current job etc; ( General Format may differ from country to country) in case it is not possible to get a certificate from your employers.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

@destination- Thanks for this post. Really informative. Keep up the good work. Lets all be together and find out ways to maximise our points and get to that finish line.
At this point, waiting for a fast and positive assessment from EA to start with.


For


destinationaustralia said:


> Last question first- Yes, translated and certified copies need to be provided.
> 
> The "Migration Skills Assessment Booklet" from EA available here http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...sment/Migration Skills Assessment Booklet.pdf is quite exhaustive and very clear regarding CDR applications. It has all the answers that you are looking for. It says this regarding evidence of employment-
> 
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

The benefits of submitting an expression of interest on 1 July | Migration Blog

Guys...more info on Skillselect...must see page...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> @destination- Thanks for this post. Really informative. Keep up the good work. Lets all be together and find out ways to maximise our points and get to that finish line.
> At this point, waiting for a fast and positive assessment from EA to start with.
> 
> 
> For


All the best. 
Statistics from EA indicates that the processing time seems to have peaked off at 90-91 days. I hope that it now picks up speed so that at least some of us can be early birds for SkillSelect.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

90 days huh!
Which means 3 months! Alas if only I was in IT, I would have got my assessment done in 3 weeksAnyways no worries, I think for Skillselect we have an advantage over IT as most of the people going in for Australian PR are from IT, which makes the ICT professions extremely competetive!


destinationaustralia said:


> All the best.
> Statistics from EA indicates that the processing time seems to have peaked off at 90-91 days. I hope that it now picks up speed so that at least some of us can be early birds for SkillSelect.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> 90 days huh!
> Which means 3 months! Alas if only I was in IT, I would have got my assessment done in 3 weeksAnyways no worries, I think for Skillselect we have an advantage over IT as most of the people going in for Australian PR are from IT, which makes the ICT professions extremely competetive!


Here you go  

That's a positive approach ,I think we will be in better position as compared to IT profession 

My bhavishyavani , initial 2-3 rounds would be very good for us 

Now just hoping for positive skill assesment to come in 2 week of July


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Guys, A few things which I understood from reading the migration blog, specially the comments and questions:-

1) The ranking on the basis of points will not be done within an occupational group but will be done throughout all groups. After the ranking, the invitations will be send to people where the occupational ceilings have not reached. So its not that the initial competition will only be between engineers/civil engg. It will be between people from all professions applying through the tool. Gradually, maybe some professions which are more in demand will reach their ceilings and the ones which are less in demand will not reach

2) Read the following reg the state sponsorship posted by the migration officer:-

If you are interested in the subclass 489 and 190 visas and seeking state or territory nomination, there are two potential options for state/territory governments to discuss nomination with you. You can still enquire with the relevant government agency first about nomination before submitting your EOI. However, you must then submit an EOI in SkillSelect in order to be nominated and receive an invitation to apply for this visa type. Alternatively, when you submit an EOI for this visa type, you can select one state or territory you are interested in receiving nomination from or all states and territories. These state or territory governments can then search for and may contact you to organise nomination.
What I understood is that you can contact the state departments directly for sponsorships as well. Is that understanding correct?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey Guys, A few things which I understood from reading the migration blog, specially the comments and questions:-
> 
> 1) The ranking on the basis of points will not be done within an occupational group but will be done throughout all groups. After the ranking, the invitations will be send to people where the occupational ceilings have not reached. So its not that the initial competition will only be between engineers/civil engg. It will be between people from all professions applying through the tool. Gradually, maybe some professions which are more in demand will reach their ceilings and the ones which are less in demand will not reach
> 
> ...


Hi abhi 

Your first point seems very disappointing news for low scorer like me as there must be thousand of people who have above 70 points and if I have to wait then again competition would become very fierce  

So I think if your understanding would be correct than having 60 or 65 points are equal to wait of indefinite period 

But in my views they must have to make cut off score as per different occupation to issue visa uniformly throughout all skills set 

For instance ,suppose if in initial phase high scorer would be IT guys( most probable) then initially all visa will be issued to them


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I have an understanding here. Maybe wrong. We can debate on this. 

According to DIAC, they just have a yearly occupational cieling and not anything monthly. So say for example, the total number of seats are 1000, 100 for engg, 100 for IT and so on.
Then if in the first month, 800 people apply and they have 60 points, then they should get an invite subject to the fact that the occupational cieling is not over. So, a person applying in July with a low score will have very high chances of clearing it compared to a person applying in december with a low score.DIAC repeatedly mentions that they will issue applications according to rankings as far as there are places left in the occupation.


Chin2 said:


> Hi abhi
> 
> Your first point seems very disappointing news for low scorer like me as there must be thousand of people who have above 70 points and if I have to wait then again competition would become very fierce
> 
> ...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Well I have an understanding here. Maybe wrong. We can debate on this.
> 
> According to DIAC, they just have a yearly occupational cieling and not anything monthly. So say for example, the total number of seats are 1000, 100 for engg, 100 for IT and so on.
> Then if in the first month, 800 people apply and they have 60 points, then they should get an invite subject to the fact that the occupational cieling is not over. So, a person applying in July with a low score will have very high chances of clearing it compared to a person applying in december with a low score.DIAC repeatedly mentions that they will issue applications according to rankings as far as there are places left in the occupation.


Thats fine means they have yearly ceiling not monthly but they can manage cut off as per ANZ code (Skills Set) 

Like what DU is doing while accepting the application for different course i.e for BSC courses cut off is different and for arts it is different


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi forum 

Today EA is processing of 29-march-12 !!

Still can we expect it come in July 12 ?? 

Mine is of 18-April-12


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I'm screwed. I applied my CDR to EA as a materials engineer on 30th Apr 2012. But now having a look at the occupational ceiling for materials and chemical engineer, there are just 120 places for this year!!! Don't know what else should I do. I've just have 65 points if the CDR turns out to be positive with one year Australian experience.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Buddi, I understand your frustration. But unfortunately we have nothing to do but wait. But remember that this is a quota for a year, so it if just gets exhausted in a month, thats really unfair for people applying towards the middle of the year


buddi said:


> I think I'm screwed. I applied my CDR to EA as a materials engineer on 30th Apr 2012. But now having a look at the occupational ceiling for materials and chemical engineer, there are just 120 places for this year!!! Don't know what else should I do. I've just have 65 points if the CDR turns out to be positive with one year Australian experience.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

buddi said:


> I think I'm screwed. I applied my CDR to EA as a materials engineer on 30th Apr 2012. But now having a look at the occupational ceiling for materials and chemical engineer, there are just 120 places for this year!!! Don't know what else should I do. I've just have 65 points if the CDR turns out to be positive with one year Australian experience.


Hi 

Ya ,it's disappointing to see very few places are there from NON-IT engineers ,even for mechanical engineers only 1620 places are there 

Coming back to topic ,yes it is indeed going to be a very competitive process for us means only top scorer or early birds have brighter chance but don't think too much and complete whole process ,who knows what will happen in future


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, I am really disappointing with this whole arrangement. I agree IT is a high value-added industry so I have no problem with high number of places for IT people. But just look at the number of places for accountants and trades compared to us engineers. It's really a shame if Australia wants to be innovate in the future with such low number of people with engineering background!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys I called EA today and they said they are processing applications for 3rd April.6th April and 9th April were holidays in Australia so you can calculate when they are gonna reach ur application. They said that they received a lot of applications towards end of march,


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Guys I called EA today and they said they are processing applications for 3rd April.6th April and 9th April were holidays in Australia so you can calculate when they are gonna reach ur application. They said that they received a lot of applications towards end of march,


Hi abhi 

6 and 9 were holidays true but they must have received courier on that day so it will going to get accumulated  

Anyways ,EA is really old school 

-You even can't check your application progress neither they are fast 
-You have to first get at least 6 each ILETS before applying for assessment
-Few places of their domain 

Why I am not in IT


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Buddi,
I understand ur frustration and share the view. But I have been living in australia for 6 months now, and I can tell you that what might seem like a small number for us(people from Asian countries) is not that small for australia which is a country of just 20 M people. So do not lose hope. All we can do is try. Make sure you track the progress of your application, keep IELTS ready and apply. Keep the application in the system and we can know whats the cut off points, expiration of qupta in due course of time. I have realized that this migration thing is a waiting game.Nothing happens in the timeline we want them to happen.


buddi said:


> Yeah, I am really disappointing with this whole arrangement. I agree IT is a high value-added industry so I have no problem with high number of places for IT people. But just look at the number of places for accountants and trades compared to us engineers. It's really a shame if Australia wants to be innovate in the future with such low number of people with engineering background!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys, I just read in pomsinoz that the occupational ceiling is to be amended as there are some discrepancy with CSOL list. For example, office manager has been removed from CSOL yet it is given 9600 places in the ceiling. Not sure if it would work in our favor or not, meaning more places for engineers!?


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Do sure hope so! 
Lets all hope for the best!


buddi said:


> Guys, I just read in pomsinoz that the occupational ceiling is to be amended as there are some discrepancy with CSOL list. For example, office manager has been removed from CSOL yet it is given 9600 places in the ceiling. Not sure if it would work in our favor or not, meaning more places for engineers!?


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Guys!
This is just an update i found on a migration report which shows the numbers migrating to Australia in the program year 2010-2011 in particular occupations. They have listed the first 5 occupations and they are as follows:-

Accountants-14623, 
ICt=4367, 
Nurse=3400, 
Cook=2307, 
Motor mechanic=1401
This is just for the skill streams and does not include other streams, which means this is just for General Skilled Migration.

Hope this gives a flickr of hope to people worried abt occupational ceilings.


Note that the number of people coming in for the lowest occupation(motor mechanic) is 1401, which is lesser than the number of places for engineers just for one streams(excluding some)


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

As per EA 02 Apr CDRs being processed now. Assessment time shown as 13 weeks.

@ borntobe, chin2. You are almost there now!

Good Luck!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I called them yesterday for a status. They said that they are processing 03 July now. I dunno why they always underquote in their status email.


destinationaustralia said:


> As per EA 02 Apr CDRs being processed now. Assessment time shown as 13 weeks.
> 
> @ borntobe, chin2. You are almost there now!
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> I called them yesterday for a status. They said that they are processing 03 July now. I dunno why they always underquote in their status email.


03 July !!. That is surprising. Are you sure they are not referring to Accord Qualifications? In that case we all should have got our assessment reports by now. Can you please confirm.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> 03 July !!. That is surprising. Are you sure they are not referring to Accord Qualifications? In that case we all should have got our assessment reports by now. Can you please confirm.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi 

I think by mistake abhi had wrote 3 July  as he has mentioned in earlier post it was 3 April 

Anyways ,as per notoriously slow speed of EA 18-April-12 ( mine DOR) is very far  

I just hope to get + result even in this months end so I can update my EOI to get invitation in first round


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> so I can update my EOI to get invitation


Just a query. Is it possible to lodge an EOI without the EA assessment. I notice that you looking for updating the EOI. 

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya I meant 3rd April. Wish it was 3rd July.
I am not absolutely sure about the rule but I read on thsi forum that it mentions at the beginning that you need to have IELTS and Skill Assessment done before applying. I read though in a migration blog that you can apply for an EOI before a skill assesment. Try finding it there.
There are people saying that the EOI number is 60 K so 60 K poeple have already applied. The average number of applicants for GSM last year was 3100/month. This process really brings out the worst fears in our Psyche.


destinationaustralia said:


> Just a query. Is it possible to lodge an EOI without the EA assessment. I notice that you looking for updating the EOI.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Just a query. Is it possible to lodge an EOI without the EA assessment. I notice that you looking for updating the EOI.
> 
> Cheers!


Till skill assessment documents are required ,I have filled my EOI application which means I already got an unique ID so I can update my EOI whenever I want 

Some says it's better to create a EOI ID on first place as in case of points tie ,visa will be granted on first come first serve basis


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Ya I meant 3rd April. Wish it was 3rd July.
> I am not absolutely sure about the rule but I read on thsi forum that it mentions at the beginning that you need to have IELTS and Skill Assessment done before applying. I read though in a migration blog that you can apply for an EOI before a skill assesment. Try finding it there.
> There are people saying that the EOI number is 60 K so 60 K poeple have already applied. The average number of applicants for GSM last year was 3100/month. This process really brings out the worst fears in our Psyche.


The huge number of applicants is because EOI is free and therefore even non-serious applicants might apply just for the heck of it.

Cheers!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, you can. But it's no point because your EOI is still a draft and you can not receive a invitation based on an incomplete EOI. 



destinationaustralia said:


> Just a query. Is it possible to lodge an EOI without the EA assessment. I notice that you looking for updating the EOI.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Chin2. I personally don't think it makes any difference. Your EOI ID is still the same and won't change and you won't get invitation based on EOI ID. But you would get invitation from your ranking and the ID of your ranking. Each time you update your EOI, you will be given a ranking ID. And that only happens when you have a complete EOI. I don't think you will be ranked until you complete your EOI.




Chin2 said:


> Till skill assessment documents are required ,I have filled my EOI application which means I already got an unique ID so I can update my EOI whenever I want
> 
> Some says it's better to create a EOI ID on first place as in case of points tie ,visa will be granted on first come first serve basis


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you're right. The majority of this 60k or so EOI applicants is still a draft, either waiting for IELTS or for skill assessment like us. If they have all the materials ready, at least half of them would make it before 1st July. 




destinationaustralia said:


> The huge number of applicants is because EOI is free and therefore even non-serious applicants might apply just for the heck of it.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Exactly, I dont think there will be non-serious applicants who can be finally even considered for the ranking. You need an IELTS score+ a skill assessment result before u can actually submit an EOI. So only people who have been planning for this for a long time and have already done a groundwork can actually submit an application. If they were ready with everything before 1st July, they would have applied when the old rules are in place. People who could not apply before 1st july due to some constraints are the only ones who applied till now. Also maybe some people deliberately applied via EOI as the pass marks are lesser now. So someone not having 65 would apply now if he can get 60.




buddi said:


> I think you're right. The majority of this 60k or so EOI applicants is still a draft, either waiting for IELTS or for skill assessment like us. If they have all the materials ready, at least half of them would make it before 1st July.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think that ID will make any difference until you actually have all your requirements done. If you do not have a positive skill assessment with you, you EOI has no significance.


Chin2 said:


> Till skill assessment documents are required ,I have filled my EOI application which means I already got an unique ID so I can update my EOI whenever I want
> 
> Some says it's better to create a EOI ID on first place as in case of points tie ,visa will be granted on first come first serve basis


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Very interesting point. Now there are two possibilities with people with 60 points. Either they are the early birds and get the invitations when new wave of people with points larger than 60 have not come in enough. Or they are at the bottom of the ranking with many people in IT and accountants saying they have 70+ points. And when people in the bottom middle like me with just 60+ points come in, I really don't know what's gonna happen. 

And then there is occupational ceiling and the number of invitations in one round. I have no idea about this number. All in all, we have absolutely no clue about what it will be in this whole arrangement. 

With the amount of people paying thousands of dollars for the IELTS and skill assessments, plus the park mark reduced to 60 meaning more people would do it, if it's not working like it's supposed to be then this is one of the largest ponzi schemes I've ever seen. You could end up paying thousands of dollars for nothing!!!






borntobeaussie said:


> Also maybe some people deliberately applied via EOI as the pass marks are lesser now. So someone not having 65 would apply now if he can get 60.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I just want to add one point. Under the old rules, people would get a rough idea whether they would have enough 65 points or not, meaning a visa in hand. So more likely, they will get something in return for their investment. With the old rules, if I don't see I would get 65 points then I wouldn't waste my time and money for IELTS and skill assessment. 

Now nobody knows, even if you have 70, 75 points but you might still can not get the invitation with the ranking and occupational ceiling things.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

buddi said:


> I just want to add one point. Under the old rules, people would get a rough idea whether they would have enough 65 points or not, meaning a visa in hand. So more likely, they will get something in return for their investment. With the old rules, if I don't see I would get 65 points then I wouldn't waste my time and money for IELTS and skill assessment.
> 
> Now nobody knows, even if you have 70, 75 points but you might still can not get the invitation with the ranking and occupational ceiling things.


Good observation !!

They are making process more competitive so only real talent could get visa and parallerly they are making enough money to increase their govt income


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes thats true.Its a more competitive process than before. But I guess this is done to reduce the backlog and just make the process faster. Now people are getting visas in 2 months. Earlier they would have waited for 12 months for the same. I guess with Skillselect, the time will reduce further as they would only take in people who they can process in a program year. Also, remember that even if you had applied in a program year, if the ceiling was up for an occupation, that would be in queue for the next one. Though they never published the ceilings, there were ceilings in each occupations. Also there was a planned intake beyond which no visas were granted.


buddi said:


> I just want to add one point. Under the old rules, people would get a rough idea whether they would have enough 65 points or not, meaning a visa in hand. So more likely, they will get something in return for their investment. With the old rules, if I don't see I would get 65 points then I wouldn't waste my time and money for IELTS and skill assessment.
> 
> Now nobody knows, even if you have 70, 75 points but you might still can not get the invitation with the ranking and occupational ceiling things.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Yes thats true.Its a more competitive process than before. But I guess this is done to reduce the backlog and just make the process faster. Now people are getting visas in 2 months. Earlier they would have waited for 12 months for the same. I guess with Skillselect, the time will reduce further as they would only take in people who they can process in a program year. Also, remember that even if you had applied in a program year, if the ceiling was up for an occupation, that would be in queue for the next one. Though they never published the ceilings, there were ceilings in each occupations. Also there was a planned intake beyond which no visas were granted.


Hi abhi/fellow professionals

I have started a new thread MECHANICAL ENGINEERS CLUB exclusive for all fellow professionals

I request all of you to join and exchange your timelines and experiences 

FYI , two members who have been granted PR just confirmed it took more than 4 months to get CDR result ( assessment result) from EA  

We are now struck in this rule change period and it was a reason we were thinking why all delay is happening but as per their post EA seems to give result in 4-5 months even before 

Just thinking it not get more delayed as possibilities are there

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Chin2, maybe those people having some problems with their documents and needed to revise or provide more for EA during processing.

And for the record, they are even increasing the fee for their snail processing speed. One has to pay for nearly 300 bucks more for the same set of services compared to before 1st July.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

buddi said:


> Chin2, maybe those people having some problems with their documents and needed to revise or provide more for EA during processing.
> 
> And for the record, they are even increasing the fee for their snail processing speed. One has to pay for nearly 300 bucks more for the same set of services compared to before 1st July.


Yes ,you may be right 

You can better clarify your doubt about documents issue directly with them so it will be helpful for all of us as we are in same boat 

About fee hike yes it's painful to give so much money for this slow process 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello borntobeaussie.. If I am not wrong, your CID date was 10 Apr; a full three months as on date. Any word from EA? 

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Destonation,

Yeps my CID date was 11 th April. Called them last week.They said it might take another week or so. They said they recieved too many applications on March(60 or something !!!)



destinationaustralia said:


> Hello borntobeaussie.. If I am not wrong, your CID date was 10 Apr; a full three months as on date. Any word from EA?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Guys 

What's the update ??? Has anyone got EA assessment or any communication from them ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Destonation,
> 
> Yeps my CID date was 11 th April. Called them last week.They said it might take another week or so. They said they recieved too many applications on March(60 or something !!!)


hey borntobeaussie,

any updates of your cdr? our submission date was common, i.e.12-04-12, mine is yet awaited, any updates at your end?

BR,
MMK


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone got it ????

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Well have not received any updates yet from them. I am planning to call them this week. Absolutely frustrated with the process. I hope that at least after so much time, the result is positive.


Did u hear anything?



mudassir kabir said:


> hey borntobeaussie,
> 
> any updates of your cdr? our submission date was common, i.e.12-04-12, mine is yet awaited, any updates at your end?
> 
> ...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> Well have not received any updates yet from them. I am planning to call them this week. Absolutely frustrated with the process. I hope that at least after so much time, the result is positive.
> 
> 
> Did u hear anything?


Hello borntobe.. 

As per EA Applications received on 11 Apr are being processed as on date. Best of Luck!

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> Well have not received any updates yet from them. I am planning to call them this week. Absolutely frustrated with the process. I hope that at least after so much time, the result is positive.
> 
> Did u hear anything?


Hi abhi 

I just checked ,they are at 11-April and I guess yours is 12th so just hold for 2 days  

Just want ask one quick question ,I read somewhere that about claiming points for overseas experience final judgement is given by DIAC at the time of CO allocation ,is that true ?? 

Means if your assessment body didn't assess all of your relevant experience then you can further claim points with DIAC

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

My CDR has been received by EA on 5rd may 2012 . when will i get the result ? 
any idea ? waiting is paining ..

Harry82


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine is 30th April and realistically I am looking at first half of August to receive outcome at this processing speed, if not later!




harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> My CDR has been received by EA on 5rd may 2012 . when will i get the result ?
> any idea ? waiting is paining ..
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Just called them and seems like my application is on hold due to some issues with the career episodes. They were not too clear and said that they have dispatched a letter which should reach soon. I just have some awful luck related to my assessment. Dunno whats the issue with the episodes as I had written them myself with the best of my knowledge.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just called them and seems like my application is on hold due to some issues with the career episodes. They were not too clear and said that they have dispatched a letter which should reach soon. I just have some awful luck related to my assessment. Dunno whats the issue with the episodes as I had written them myself with the best of my knowledge.


Thanks for the update. I guess it is just normal for the EA guys to revert back to get clarifications, as reported by many +ve assessment holders on the Blog. But I wish that they convey and discuss the issues on the phone itself to speed up the assessment process.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya I agree with you completely. They can at least email and discuss the issues rather than send an actual mail with the issues in the episodes. This will further delay the process and I don't know finally when I can actually have a result(positive/negative). I mean I will def miss the ausgust invite round which is really sad and frustrating for me at this point


destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks for the update. I guess it is just normal for the EA guys to revert back to get clarifications, as reported by many +ve assessment holders on the Blog. But I wish that they convey and discuss the issues on the phone itself to speed up the assessment process.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Ya I agree with you completely. They can at least email and discuss the issues rather than send an actual mail with the issues in the episodes. This will further delay the process and I don't know finally when I can actually have a result(positive/negative). I mean I will def miss the ausgust invite round which is really sad and frustrating for me at this point


Assessment is done into two parts 

Is your education is relevant to your chosen occupation ??

Is your experience is relevant according to your chosen occupation ??

I think first part is quite simple as a 4 year mechanical engineering degree in india is similar to 4 year degree in australia so I guess no worries about same 

Overseas experience is that part in which your career episodes ,experience documents etc comes into picture so this part is what will make assessment positive or negative 

Any comments??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

oh dear, any CDR could be held up just like yours. But then it's a good sign that your CDR is now in the hand of an assessor. Hope it will be alright for you! 




borntobeaussie said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just called them and seems like my application is on hold due to some issues with the career episodes. They were not too clear and said that they have dispatched a letter which should reach soon. I just have some awful luck related to my assessment. Dunno whats the issue with the episodes as I had written them myself with the best of my knowledge.


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

I am also awaiting the result of CDR application acknowledged 11th April. I have an agent so will EA send my agent an e-mail of the outcome or do they notify via letter? How long does it take for EA to assess applications sent on particular days... I've read posts stating they are assessing those acknowledged on 11-04-12? 

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

inc said:


> I am also awaiting the result of CDR application acknowledged 11th April. I have an agent so will EA send my agent an e-mail of the outcome or do they notify via letter? How long does it take for EA to assess applications sent on particular days... I've read posts stating they are assessing those acknowledged on 11-04-12?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


Send an e-mail to EA quoting your CID. If the assessment is over, they will indicate the outcome (even if you have an Agent). I have read somewhere on this Blog that they will inform you the result based on their File. Formal assessment report will follow later. 
In case you want to get the assessment letter collected by a courier of your choice, now is the time to tell EA. Otherwise they will dispatch it by ordinary mail.

Cheers!


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for your response and guidance. I do not have the CID number as the application was sent by my agent who did not provide me with it. He just said it was acknowledged on 11-04-12 and it will take a few weeks from now to get the result. I thought this was strange since others with the same date have been issued their results.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

inc said:


> Thank you for your response and guidance. I do not have the CID number as the application was sent by my agent who did not provide me with it. He just said it was acknowledged on 11-04-12 and it will take a few weeks from now to get the result. I thought this was strange since others with the same date have been issued their results.


CID is the recommended reference while corresponding with EA. Contact your agent and get the CID number or alternatively try giving your passport number (better fwd a scanned copy) as a reference and post a query. You don't lose anything on a query after all! Worst case- EA may ask you to get in touch with the Agent.

Cheers


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya thats true that its with an assessor now. But no idea whats the reason why its held up and I can only hope its just a minor issue. Whatever I know have been written in the 3 episodes and I am not sure if I can modify/add anything to tjose essays. Currently waiting for the letter to tell me whats wrong.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Guys. A bit of good news. This is the announcement from DIAC yesterday

"Update 16/07/2012: Since 1 July 2012, over 14,000 expressions of interest (EOIs) have been commenced with over 5000 successfully submitted in SkillSelect! to submit an EOI visit www.skillselect.gov.au"

So, actually there are not many EOIs in the first place as the myth has been circulating, then the number valid ones is just about 5k. So if we secure the skill assessments then we are probably the early birds!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

buddi said:


> Hi Guys. A bit of good news. This is the announcement from DIAC yesterday
> 
> "Update 16/07/2012: Since 1 July 2012, over 14,000 expressions of interest (EOIs) have been commenced with over 5000 successfully submitted in SkillSelect! to submit an EOI visit www.skillselect.gov.au"
> 
> So, actually there are not many EOIs in the first place as the myth has been circulating, then the number valid ones is just about 5k. So if we secure the skill assessments then we are probably the early birds!


That is some encouraging news indeed!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats actually quite normal coz if you see DIAC's record on the migration reports, the average number of applications per month is around 6000. So its close that figure actually.


buddi said:


> Hi Guys. A bit of good news. This is the announcement from DIAC yesterday
> 
> "Update 16/07/2012: Since 1 July 2012, over 14,000 expressions of interest (EOIs) have been commenced with over 5000 successfully submitted in SkillSelect! to submit an EOI visit www.skillselect.gov.au"
> 
> So, actually there are not many EOIs in the first place as the myth has been circulating, then the number valid ones is just about 5k. So if we secure the skill assessments then we are probably the early birds!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

So guys just give me a positive assessment and I m off to australia 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Any update from anyone??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

???????????

Anyone???

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

They're still processing 11th April applications. This is way past 13 weeks mark. 

@borntobeaussie: what happened to your CDR, mind sharing with us?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

buddi said:


> They're still processing 11th April applications. This is way past 13 weeks mark.
> 
> @borntobeaussie: what happened to your CDR, mind sharing with us?


They are very lazy people ,I suppose they hav'nt updated online status 

I guess they must be at 17-18 April

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

*CDR assessment time.*



harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> My CDR has been received by EA on 5rd may 2012 . when will i get the result ?
> any idea ? waiting is paining ..
> ...


Hi Harry82,

You can send mail at *[email protected]*
with subject *STATUS*. You will get the current CDR processing time

Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> hi, i am a civil engineer, mine processing date is also 12-april, 2012, my CDr is still awaited. have you received yours?


Hi, I see your CID is dated 12 Apr. As per EA, they are now 11 Apr since last few days. If you don't mind, any news from EA on your assessment. 

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, sorry for the late update. The assessor had sent me a letter mentioning ti change my career essays and make them more aligned to the engg stream and level chosen. I will make the changes and send them as soon as I get some time as I an really tied up with work currently. Will update on what happens


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, sorry for the late update. The assessor had sent me a letter mentioning ti change my career essays and make them more aligned to the engg stream and level chosen. I will make the changes and send them as soon as I get some time as I an really tied up with work currently. Will update on what happens


Thanks of the update. It is nice to know that EA is at least quite positive and supportive on such matters. I recollect such an issue reported by somebody else also earlier, which finally resulted in a +ve assessment, with a little delay albeit. I wish things get expedited and cleared soon for you. All the best.

Cheers!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, it's good to hear EA is that constructive in that regard despite their snail processing speed. It's like a peer-review process when you have the right to express your ideas and comments, etc but still need to align with the scope of the chosen profession. You just need some time to tidy up and revise a bit then I am sure it will be fine for you.




borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, sorry for the late update. The assessor had sent me a letter mentioning ti change my career essays and make them more aligned to the engg stream and level chosen. I will make the changes and send them as soon as I get some time as I an really tied up with work currently. Will update on what happens


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I had submitted some improved version of the essay but my EA assessor mentioned that I need to put in more details. This is my last chance and if I fail to provide details, they will assess me as engineer technologist. I checked that its in the skill list and the number of places available is 540(Phew thats small). But its not in SOL2 so I would not be able to apply for any state sponsorship( I was looking at SA as I am already is SA).
I guess my assessor is asking for calculation methods etc which I initially didn't provide as I thought that the skill assessment booklt stated not to provide any detailed calculation, diagram etc.
Let me see whether they approve it this time. Otherwise I guess I will have to be satisfied with a Engg Technologist assessment and will lodge an EOI with that skill code.



buddi said:


> Yeah, it's good to hear EA is that constructive in that regard despite their snail processing speed. It's like a peer-review process when you have the right to express your ideas and comments, etc but still need to align with the scope of the chosen profession. You just need some time to tidy up and revise a bit then I am sure it will be fine for you.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had submitted some improved version of the essay but my EA assessor mentioned that I need to put in more details. This is my last chance and if I fail to provide details, they will assess me as engineer technologist. I checked that its in the skill list and the number of places available is 540(Phew thats small). But its not in SOL2 so I would not be able to apply for any state sponsorship( I was looking at SA as I am already is SA).
> I guess my assessor is asking for calculation methods etc which I initially didn't provide as I thought that the skill assessment booklt stated not to provide any detailed calculation, diagram etc.
> Let me see whether they approve it this time. Otherwise I guess I will have to be satisfied with a Engg Technologist assessment and will lodge an EOI with that skill code.


Hi 

About calculation and detailed diagrams ,yes you are correct , it was clearly mentioned ,need not to write lots of technical data so I guess you may have to align with your profession 

Like for mechanical engineer definition given by EA ,it states one who do maintenance ,installation ,commissioning and supervisory work in plant or construction field

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

EA has not moved from 11 Apr, since about two weeks. Sometimes it is really a test of patience. Hope things speeds up.
Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> EA has not moved from 11 Apr, since about two weeks. Sometimes it is really a test of patience. Hope things speeds up.
> Cheers!


Hi 

Yes it is indeed , anyways what's your receipt date ?? 

I checked with my consultant yesterday about any communication from EA .As per his comments it will come in second week of Aug ( mine is of 18th)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes it is indeed , anyways what's your receipt date ??
> 
> ...


Mine is 02 May (see my timeline). I think you (18 Apr) must already be there by now (notwithstanding the Agents comment!). Automated response from EA might not be the updated one. I think it would be a good idea to drop a line to EA on your status. I've seen elsewhere that they do respond directly on the status even if one has an Agent. Good Luck.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Mine is 02 May (see my timeline). I think you (18 Apr) must already be there by now (notwithstanding the Agents comment!). Automated response from EA might not be the updated one. I think it would be a good idea to drop a line to EA on your status. I've seen elsewhere that they do respond directly on the status even if one has an Agent. Good Luck.
> 
> Cheers!


Good idea !!

So shud I send mail on same mail ID I.e [email protected] ???

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Good idea !!
> 
> So shud I send mail on same mail ID I.e [email protected] ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


No, that is the address for automated status response. The correct address for a personal response is [email protected]. Good Luck.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> No, that is the address for automated status response. The correct address for a personal response is [email protected]. Good Luck.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks dude ,don't have an idea about sending personalized mail to them .Let see now when and what will be their reply

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Thanks dude ,don't have an idea about sending personalized mail to them .Let see now when and what will be their reply
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Below mentioned reply I got from EA :



Please be advised that your case is still in the queue and will be assigned to an assessor on next week.

Regards ... HongWei GUO




Migration Skills Assessment Team
Education and Assessment
Engineers Australia
11 National Circuit
BARTON ACT
Australia 2600

Phone: +61 2 6270 6577

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

So the current turn around time of 13 weeks is misleading. 



Chin2 said:


> Below mentioned reply I got from EA :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

buddi said:


> So the current turn around time of 13 weeks is misleading.


hi ,

It seems that 18th April 2012 submission assessment not even started ? then how long will it take to assess ? mine is 5th may 2012 . so no way to expect on 13th week . i think i may take 18 week approximately. 

harry


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

If a CID of 18 Apr gets an assessor by next week, in best case say 30 Jul, that makes it 103 days plus another 10 days for the assessment letter ie; about 16 weeks in all. Well, there was a time in the past when the assessment period was indeed as long as 16 weeks. It all depends on the number of applications. So I guess, 'patience' is the word for all of us now. 

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

And we all were thinking that we would get our assessment done by 30th june, how stupid of us. Mine was taken up on the 14th july i think and my receive date was 11th april. So you guys can do the maths


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> And we all were thinking that we would get our assessment done by 30th june, how stupid of us. Mine was taken up on the 14th july i think and my receive date was 11th april. So you guys can do the maths


Yes ,so in this case our chances to get an invite for Aug invite are almost zero  

Anyways ,hope to get desired result at least as we have patiently waited for more than 3 months

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Do u know when the first invite will be sent out?


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I only know DIAC will only receive applications from SkillSelect from 11 Aug. Lots of people with invitations in hand (from state sponsorship) also wait for this day. So the first round of invitation could happen anytime before 11 Aug. 

Furthermore, I am also aware that certain states have announced that they stop giving out invitations because they are already reaching their caps in July as DIAC has advised them. Each state has about 200-250 invitations so far. Maybe this is to open places for independent applications!?




borntobeaussie said:


> Do u know when the first invite will be sent out?


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am mechanical engineer and currently writing my CDR. I want to submit it within next week. 
Is there any chance of negative assessment if I fulfill all 16 competency in my 3 episodes?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

masud09 said:


> I am mechanical engineer and currently writing my CDR. I want to submit it within next week.
> Is there any chance of negative assessment if I fulfill all 16 competency in my 3 episodes?


As per Section C, para 3.8 of of the MSA Booklet from EA, " ALL " competency elements are to be covered. I really do not know whether one or two ommision would be acceptable. However, one may find several competency elements involved in a single job/ task undertaken . For eg; an engineering task carried out would include competencies pertaining to understanding of theory, fundamental sciences, tools, techniques, design, knowledge, skills, communication, analysis etc. Basically, you'll have to take some time, sit down and co-relate your episodes with the competency elements. 

Cheers!


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> As per Section C, para 3.8 of of the MSA Booklet from EA, " ALL " competency elements are to be covered. I really do not know whether one or two ommision would be acceptable. However, one may find several competency elements involved in a single job/ task undertaken . For eg; an engineering task carried out would include competencies pertaining to understanding of theory, fundamental sciences, tools, techniques, design, knowledge, skills, communication, analysis etc. Basically, you'll have to take some time, sit down and co-relate your episodes with the competency elements.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for your reply. 
I have another question. if my episodes don't fulfill criteria as a professional engineer, what they suggest to fulfill the task? 

Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

masud09 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I have another question. if my episodes don't fulfill criteria as a professional engineer, what they suggest to fulfill the task?
> 
> Thanks


I understand from this Blog and elsewhere that EA gives one an opportunity to provide further evidence or else they would make an assessment as an Engg Technologist. I recollect having read in the earlier version of MSA Booklet that an assessment may be made at a lower level than that sought, but not at a higher level ie; a Prof. Engg. may be assessed as an Engg. Tech. but not as an Engg. Manager.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys 

From last 15 days they have moved from 11-April to 12-April ,what have been went wrong with EA ????

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sure that the automated status response from EA is not exactly updated. Else, to progress 30 days it would take 30*15= 450 days or 15 months. Is'nt it ridiculous! I guess EA will soon reflect a quantum jump in the dates processed very soon.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> I'm sure that the automated status response from EA is not exactly updated. Else, to progress 30 days it would take 30*15= 450 days or 15 months. Is'nt it ridiculous! I guess EA will soon reflect a quantum jump in the dates processed very soon.
> 
> Cheers!


I remember ,last time their quantum jump was 5 April to 11-April so by this calculation if they jump to 18 -April now , then also for 15 days time they done assessment of 6 days I.e more than 2 days for 1 date 

Anyways ,I hope this week finally I will hear some good news

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

- CDR applications received on the 18 April 2012 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

We guessed it right ,they are now at 18-April-12 so guys when will I expect to received it (Mine is 18 -April-12)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

It's good to see some leapfrog jump. And then there is some announcement from DIAC about first round of invitation on 1st August. 

"As such, we will issue the following number of invitations:
• 90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
• 10 in the Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (family sponsored) subclass 489."

I think only EOIs with 75, 80 points will make it this round. So in a sense, it is not so bad if the CDR outcome is not ready at this stage, at least for someone who has only 65 points like me.

@Chin2: I am sure you will hear from them by the end of next week. Best wishes.




Chin2 said:


> - CDR applications received on the 18 April 2012 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so
> 
> We guessed it right ,they are now at 18-April-12 so guys when will I expect to received it (Mine is 18 -April-12)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

As expected, a few people with 80 points already received invites for 189. They must be at the top of the pool. So guys, any thought on how to maximize our points? I could give IELTS a second try to see if it is possible for all 8s.





buddi said:


> It's good to see some leapfrog jump. And then there is some announcement from DIAC about first round of invitation on 1st August.
> 
> "As such, we will issue the following number of invitations:
> • 90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
> ...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey how did you get this info? Is this posted on the DIAC site yet? Have they published the score for the occupations?


buddi said:


> As expected, a few people with 80 points already received invites for 189. They must be at the top of the pool. So guys, any thought on how to maximize our points? I could give IELTS a second try to see if it is possible for all 8s.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Someone posted here and there, for ex.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/120272-eoi-success-month-august.html



borntobeaussie said:


> Hey how did you get this info? Is this posted on the DIAC site yet? Have they published the score for the occupations?


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi guys,
Have got two pieces of news to share. Got an email from EA(i initiated the email though) saying that I have been sucessfully assessed by EA. Waiting for the letter to confirm my job code( It can be mechanical engg or engg technologist). Based on that, I will decide on whether or not I can apply for an SS. I will apply for an EOI as soon as I can after I recieve the letter.
On other news, read somewhere that someone with a 70 point(applied on 13th July) got an invite in this round. That gives all of us hope who hold 65 points that they might get an invite in the next round.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/120272-eoi-success-month-august.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi guys,
> Have got two pieces of news to share. Got an email from EA(i initiated the email though) saying that I have been sucessfully assessed by EA. Waiting for the letter to confirm my job code( It can be mechanical engg or engg technologist). Based on that, I will decide on whether or not I can apply for an SS. I will apply for an EOI as soon as I can after I recieve the letter.
> On other news, read somewhere that someone with a 70 point(applied on 13th July) got an invite in this round. That gives all of us hope who hold 65 points that they might get an invite in the next round.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

First of all Congrats! It has been along wait indeed. It think, notwithstanding Engg Proff. or Technologist, you should be able to apply for an SS. Is there an issue here? 
All the very best for the next course of action.

Cheers!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats borntobeaussie. You are the first one in this thread who cleared the EA assessment. So from 12 April to 1 Aug, in about 15 weeks! I hope you will get invites soon.

RE: the 70 points case. I read that too but I think the poster probably confused between 189 and 190, more likely 190. 



borntobeaussie said:


> Hi guys,
> Have got two pieces of news to share. Got an email from EA(i initiated the email though) saying that I have been sucessfully assessed by EA. Waiting for the letter to confirm my job code( It can be mechanical engg or engg technologist). Based on that, I will decide on whether or not I can apply for an SS. I will apply for an EOI as soon as I can after I recieve the letter.
> On other news, read somewhere that someone with a 70 point(applied on 13th July) got an invite in this round. That gives all of us hope who hold 65 points that they might get an invite in the next round.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Well the issue with SS is that engg technologist as a profession is not added in SOL2 as it is not sponsored by any state so if I get that skill code, I will only have to apply for 189. Again, this skill is obviously very rarely found so not many people have a positive assessment in this. And everyone needs to apply for a 189 only so no competition from 190 and 489.

Though I am hoping to get assesses as Mechanical Engg as I added a lot of diagrams, formuales etc which were asked by the assessing officer.

Let see, just waiting for that mail in my mailbox within this week or beginning of next week.

A long wait it has indeed been for all of us...and now the wait begins for skillselect. Seems like this system will really build the patience level in all of us
First of all Congrats! It has been along wait indeed. It think, notwithstanding Engg Proff. or Technologist, you should be able to apply for an SS. Is there an issue here? 
All the very best for the next course of action.

Cheers![/QUOTE]


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, I don't know much about the system, but I think the guys for 190 have already got their invites as and when the SS got approved. They are waiting to apply for the visa which will open on 11th august. With 1st August, the people who have applied for 189 and 489 are the only people who might get invites. Thats what was communicated by DIAC in an email to people who had applied for an EOI. But obviously, lets not be too hopeful. We need to wait for DIAC reports.

Btw, my application for EA was first assessed on the 15th of July, so its not actually 15 weeks.They needed changes in my CDR which actually delayed the process. Otherwise it might have been ready by 20th July(which is also a lot of time though).

Best of luck to all of u for ur assessments. We have been together for 3 long months and need to get through to the final stage with the EOI invites.





buddi said:


> Congrats borntobeaussie. You are the first one in this thread who cleared the EA assessment. So from 12 April to 1 Aug, in about 15 weeks! I hope you will get invites soon.
> 
> RE: the 70 points case. I read that too but I think the poster probably confused between 189 and 190, more likely 190.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys

I guess I will be the next to receive it  ,Currently having butterflies in the stomach ,don't know what will gonna happen with my assessment .Although as per latest update from EA they have picked up my application but still havnt received any communication( currently processing 18 April ) from them ,yesterday I also checked with my agent but they also have no clue about it  

Any guesses ,when will I receive it ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey, I don't know much about the system, but I think the guys for 190 have already got their invites as and when the SS got approved. They are waiting to apply for the visa which will open on 11th august. With 1st August, the people who have applied for 189 and 489 are the only people who might get invites. Thats what was communicated by DIAC in an email to people who had applied for an EOI. But obviously, lets not be too hopeful. We need to wait for DIAC reports.
> 
> Btw, my application for EA was first assessed on the 15th of July, so its not actually 15 weeks.They needed changes in my CDR which actually delayed the process. Otherwise it might have been ready by 20th July(which is also a lot of time though).
> 
> Best of luck to all of u for ur assessments. We have been together for 3 long months and need to get through to the final stage with the EOI invites.


hi borntobeaussie, 
could you please share what type of changes EA needed in your CDR?
Thanks


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

RE: the 70 points case. The poster corrected his/her points to be 75 and it is indeed a 189 invite. And another one who is an electrical engineer with 75 also received invite. So it seems 75 is the minimum points for this round. 

Out of about 5-6k valid EOIs so far, there are only about 100 EOIs with 75 and 80 points, not so many. If you think about it, it's pretty hard to get 75-80 points! 

Then I guess there will be populations of EOIs with 70 points, 65 points and 60 points with their sizes are on the order of 70 points < 65 points < 60 points. 

I suspect the 70 points EOI population is still too big for DIAC to handle so they can not lower the minimum points for this first round to 70. If that is the case then it will take quite while for people with 65 and 60 points to possibly receive invites at all


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

buddi said:


> RE: the 70 points case. The poster corrected his/her points to be 75 and it is indeed a 189 invite. And another one who is an electrical engineer with 75 also received invite. So it seems 75 is the minimum points for this round.
> 
> Out of about 5-6k valid EOIs so far, there are only about 100 EOIs with 75 and 80 points, not so many. If you think about it, it's pretty hard to get 75-80 points!
> 
> ...


SkillSelect site states, and I quote *" If you are nominated by a state or territory and you have indicated that you meet the points test pass mark, you will then receive an invitation, subject to occupation ceilings."* So applicants with 60 can also get an invitation for sure if SS. Vic has separately stated so in their communication too. 

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> SkillSelect site states, and I quote *" If you are nominated by a state or territory and you have indicated that you meet the points test pass mark, you will then receive an invitation, subject to occupation ceilings."* So applicants with 60 can also get an invitation for sure if SS. Vic has separately stated so in their communication too.
> 
> Cheers!


That's correct, but he was refering to *PG4* - i suppose.

*PG3:* Subject to *Ceiling*, hence 60 is probably good enough as long as State is convinced with your Skill set, Qualification & Commitment

*PG4:* Subject to *Rank* and *Ceiling*, hence 60 may not be enough


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with the view that the number of people scoring 70 will be less than that of scoring 65 and so on. But I don't think is any cut off for this invitation round as generally being propagated on sites. I remember specifically to have read in the migration blog that the system will select the highest ranking EOI's(after taking in the tie factor) and will publish invites. So its not that DIAC has specified that ok lets keep the cut off of this round as 75 and the selected the 90 candidates who satisfy it. I am sure its the other way round. They have asked the system to select 90 EOI's from 189 visa applications and the system selected people with 80/75(thats what we know till now). Again remember not everyone is following forums of even posting in forums. So the lowest score can be known only when the reports are published by DIAC. Earlier people were predicting that there are 60K EOIs in the system which was again a HOAX. So lets not believe everything that we hear.

The point is that if there are say, 1000 invites to be send, the EOIs are ranked(not according to occupations, another misconception) and then invites are send. Whether the lowest point will be 70/65/60 depends on the pool that is present at the time when the ranking in happening.



buddi said:


> RE: the 70 points case. The poster corrected his/her points to be 75 and it is indeed a 189 invite. And another one who is an electrical engineer with 75 also received invite. So it seems 75 is the minimum points for this round.
> 
> Out of about 5-6k valid EOIs so far, there are only about 100 EOIs with 75 and 80 points, not so many. If you think about it, it's pretty hard to get 75-80 points!
> 
> ...


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

borntobeaussie said:


> Whether the lowest point will be 70/65/60 depends on the pool that is present at the time when the ranking in happening.


Very interesting point. Maybe I've been too paranoid. Yeah, the whole pool of EOIs is a dynamic process, with new EOIs coming in and old EOIs coming out due to being invited. The ranking is changing all the time. So the immediate state of this EOIs pool at the the time of ranking (invitation) and the number of invites for each round will probably determine the lowest point EOIs.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

He needed some more details on the work I have done and how I have done them


masud09 said:


> hi borntobeaussie,
> could you please share what type of changes EA needed in your CDR?
> Thanks


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys, Got my assessment letter yesterday. I have been assessed as a mechanical engg and my degre has also been assessed successfully. I filed an EOI as well yesterday.Am in two minds whether to apply for SA SS or just wait for some more time and I am more keen on an 189. 

Best of luck for those who are still waiting.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Guys, Got my assessment letter yesterday. I have been assessed as a mechanical engg and my degre has also been assessed successfully. I filed an EOI as well yesterday.Am in two minds whether to apply for SA SS or just wait for some more time and I am more keen on an 189.
> 
> Best of luck for those who are still waiting.


Hearty Congratulations! The reward for hardwork and patience is always sweet.
My best wishes for the way ahead.

I think SS is as good as 189. The condition of stay in the state is only two years. After that you are free to move. Moreover invitation is fast and sure. So why keen on 189. Any reasons that you would like to share.

A news that I would like to share is that I had a call from IDP to confirm my account details and that the re-evaluation result would reach me shortly. Hope they are +ve.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

The reason for not thinking abt state sponsorship is that the job market in SA(where I am currently in) is really bad and I am not sure if I can actually get a job. That way staying here for 2 years will become difficult. I do not want to break the commitment and then face consequences later on in terms of citizenship/RRV.
Its obviously not simple to just not value that commitment and get away with it, neither its something I wanna do. I am in 2 minds regarding the application, and am not sure how to go about it.
congrats on ur re-evaluation being done at least. I hope its positive. I applied through BCL and then told me that my scores were revised, They however didnt tell me by how much was it revised. God this process really tests ur patience, once this wait is over, we are going into another wait for the EOI invite right!


destinationaustralia said:


> Hearty Congratulations! The reward for hardwork and patience is always sweet.
> My best wishes for the way ahead.
> 
> I think SS is as good as 189. The condition of stay in the state is only two years. After that you are free to move. Moreover invitation is fast and sure. So why keen on 189. Any reasons that you would like to share.
> ...


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations again borntobeaussie. I am glad the assessment come out as a favor to you. So the revision has worked. I think EA is good in that regard unlike other assessment authorities where we probably don't have a second chance to revise our applications. Best of luck for your next step whatever that is!



borntobeaussie said:


> Guys, Got my assessment letter yesterday. I have been assessed as a mechanical engg and my degre has also been assessed successfully. I filed an EOI as well yesterday.Am in two minds whether to apply for SA SS or just wait for some more time and I am more keen on an 189.
> 
> Best of luck for those who are still waiting.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya I agree completely, EA is really good and they actually gave me 2 chances to revise my essays to match up to the Professional engg level. Its much more personal and much better than ACS which will give u an assessment without any more clarification. One of my colleagues got his ACS assessment and he didnt get his entire exp verified as he didnt have the documents. ACS just approved 2 years of his 8 years of exp. They never even contacted him asking for anything. Now maybe he has to ask for the re-evaluation after paying 400$



buddi said:


> Congratulations again borntobeaussie. I am glad the assessment come out as a favor to you. So the revision has worked. I think EA is good in that regard unlike other assessment authorities where we probably don't have a second chance to revise our applications. Best of luck for your next step whatever that is!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Ya I agree completely, EA is really good and they actually gave me 2 chances to revise my essays to match up to the Professional engg level. Its much more personal and much better than ACS which will give u an assessment without any more clarification. One of my colleagues got his ACS assessment and he didnt get his entire exp verified as he didnt have the documents. ACS just approved 2 years of his 8 years of exp. They never even contacted him asking for anything. Now maybe he has to ask for the re-evaluation after paying 400$


Hi 

Congrats for your positive assessment !! 

Just want to clarify one point in assessment report ,EA will assess your qualification and experience separately 

CDR report is meant for experience points only ?? 

Can you elaborate ,how and what points you can claim after EA report ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

EA assesment will firstly do the skill assessment without which you cannot even apply for a visa. The two pre-requisites for a EOI application is the IELTS and Skill assessment. So they will state in plain and simple terms that u have the skill u claim to have. Secondly, if you want ur exp to be assessed, you need to pay extra and take an assessment on ur experience as well. Since I just have 2 years of exp in mechanical engg, I did not ask for that assessment.
I can claim 15 points for education(Btech) which have been assessed by EA as comparable to Aus education.






Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats for your positive assessment !!
> 
> ...


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

EA has now begun to process applications received on 25 April. It's a big jump from last week! They now also reflected the change in current turnaround time to be 14 weeks. It's good that things seem to be moving faster now!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

buddi said:


> EA has now begun to process applications received on 25 April. It's a big jump from last week! They now also reflected the change in current turnaround time to be 14 weeks. It's good that things seem to be moving faster now!


Now this is what is called a great leap forward. Seven days advance within three. EA must have cleared the backlogs. I think we may all get the results earlier than expected. @buddi - you are almost there. All the best.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Today I receive mail from EA ,they have requested some info like certifier( notary officer contact details) ,some missing pages of my career episodes ,clear copy of my degree transcript ( date of award is not clear)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Today I receive mail from EA ,they have requested some info like certifier( notary officer contact details) ,some missing pages of my career episodes ,clear copy of my degree transcript ( date of award is not clear)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I guess you had applied through an agent. Did EA contact you directly? What was the issue regarding the missing pages. Did the agent not forward it, or does EA want more pages. If you don't mind can you elaborate?
Usually notaries have their Tel. no. on the stamp itself. May be EA did not notice it.
Hope the issues are sorted out soon.

good Luck.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> I guess you had applied through an agent. Did EA contact you directly? What was the issue regarding the missing pages. Did the agent not forward it, or does EA want more pages. If you don't mind can you elaborate?
> Usually notaries have their Tel. no. on the stamp itself. May be EA did not notice it.
> Hope the issues are sorted out soon.
> 
> good Luck.


Yes ,you are right the mail was originally sent to my agent and they forwarded same mail to me 

I am very frustrated by my agent's work ,firstly missing pages was their mistake as I had given full 25 pages report to them 

Secondly ,they attested my all documents by themselves so they didn't provide notary officer details 

Biggest irony is that,they even didn't help me to understand that mail ( what is actual requirement by EA ) I have to figure it out by myself what might be their requirement 

Only thing stops me to kick in their butt is that I had payed them good amount of money as theirs professional fees  

Anyways ,I have forwarded all documents both scan and hard copy to them .Now let see when will I receive it

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Yes ,you are right the mail was originally sent to my agent and they forwarded same mail to me
> 
> I am very frustrated by my agent's work ,firstly missing pages was their mistake as I had given full 25 pages report to them
> 
> ...



I am really astonished, how unscrupulous some Agents can be. I can susggest two course of action-

One- as you have already paid the money, keep pressure on the Agent through calls, e-mails and letters mentioning the effect of their irresponsibility.

Two- Alternatively, write to EA and take control of the situation yourself. In this case you may lose the money paid, as i don't think such an irresponsible person will return it. However, the +ve side is that you will be in full control of your application. These are early days, and the EOI process is yet to start. If the agent again ditches you, the consequences may be more. In the final calculation, loss of the amount now paid will be nothing.

I personally will go with the second suggestion.


Is the agent MARA registered. If yes, a complaint to MARA will be taken up seriously.

Good Luck!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Guys, I notice something which I thought I might share which will lift spirits a little bit. From last year's migration report, I can see that the total number of 175 granted was 36167, which was less than the planning level of .4%. Which means that on an average 3013 visas per month(just independent) to actually meet the planning levels. Now since we are already in the 2nd month of the year and there has been no significant number of invites yet, isn't it possible that the number of invitations should be in line with that figure.
I was expecting 1000 invites, but I am guessing it should be much much more.

Given that the total number of submitted EOIs were just around 6000( given they had 1000 more since 15th July), then also 3000 is a good number. Again consider than within those, many are not for 189 as they don't have the requisite 60 points to be eligible.

For all of us who have less points, 60-65 say, we still have a chance in the independent way, whats say?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey Guys, I notice something which I thought I might share which will lift spirits a little bit.


That's good news!

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Assessment of CDR with CID dated 27 Apr is now underway at EA. Making steady progress.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys, applied for SA sponsorship on the 7th of august. So another waiting time begins. In the meanwhile will be waiting for another round of proper invite from Skillselect.
best of lick to Chin2. You are almost there.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Guys, applied for SA sponsorship on the 7th of august. So another waiting time begins. In the meanwhile will be waiting for another round of proper invite from Skillselect.
> best of lick to Chin2. You are almost there.


All the best for your SA SS.
I see that you are in Adelaide at the moment. Can you share your perception about SA as a destination for engineers and as a place to settle permanently. I understand that SA has quite many heavy industries. I ask this because I too am looking for SA SS, although I have my sister in Victoria willing to sponsor me.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Well all I can say about SA is that if you have a job, Adelaide is a very cool and nice place to live, specially if you have family. Its a nice small city and quite cheaper compared to Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane(I have visited all of these and saying from personal exp). BUt thats the catchline, finding a job in Adelaide/SA is tough. There are less number of jobs compared to other states and also its not very easy to just break into mining or any other heavy industry sector without some prior exp. Its easier to get an IT job in Australia but SA does not have much IT either. I would suggest you to go for Victoria if you qualify as you would have family support there. Victoria does not have many mines though, so in case u are interested in mining kind of jobs, SA or WA maybe better.
Hope that helped.Search for jobs in seek.com.au in ur sector and it should give u an idea. But remember that all thats available might not be feasable without Aus exp.Mining etc are very safety driven industries, and OH&S( occupational health and safety) is a huge concern. So hiring a person who has never worked in a mine can actually be very risky for them and it will spoil their statistics for an entire year.










destinationaustralia said:


> All the best for your SA SS.
> I see that you are in Adelaide at the moment. Can you share your perception about SA as a destination for engineers and as a place to settle permanently. I understand that SA has quite many heavy industries. I ask this because I too am looking for SA SS, although I have my sister in Victoria willing to sponsor me.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys, they're already processing until 1st May. They're moving quite fast now. I will probably hear from them next week!


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

hi all,

can anyone tell me what is the method for applying a SS?
is it based on preset questions on an online form or do we need to submit some application etc?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

buddi said:


> Guys, they're already processing until 1st May. They're moving quite fast now. I will probably hear from them next week!


Yeah! EA is now going full speed ahead. Since 31 Jul they have covered 13 days of CDRs ie; two per day. I guess your CID is dated 30 Apr, so the assessment would have been completed by now. I have seen reports on some forum that EA intimates the status by mail, if requested, before the formal results are sent.
All the best!

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Well all I can say about SA is that if you have a job, Adelaide is a very cool and nice place to live, specially if you have family. Its a nice small city and quite cheaper compared to Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane(I have visited all of these and saying from personal exp). BUt thats the catchline, finding a job in Adelaide/SA is tough. There are less number of jobs compared to other states and also its not very easy to just break into mining or any other heavy industry sector without some prior exp. Its easier to get an IT job in Australia but SA does not have much IT either. I would suggest you to go for Victoria if you qualify as you would have family support there. Victoria does not have many mines though, so in case u are interested in mining kind of jobs, SA or WA maybe better.
> Hope that helped.Search for jobs in seek.com.au in ur sector and it should give u an idea. But remember that all thats available might not be feasable without Aus exp.Mining etc are very safety driven industries, and OH&S( occupational health and safety) is a huge concern. So hiring a person who has never worked in a mine can actually be very risky for them and it will spoil their statistics for an entire year.


Thanks a lot for the input. 

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys!
Hope all of u get positive assessments from EA. It has been a long wait for all of us, full of hopes for a positive result.
Destination- what happened with your IDP result?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Guys!
> Hope all of u get positive assessments from EA. It has been a long wait for all of us, full of hopes for a positive result.
> Destination- what happened with your IDP result?


I had got a call from IDP a few days ago to confirm the beneficiary details for the bank account and that the results would reach me shortly. I pray that it is +ve. EA is moving fast now and is on 01 May since yesterday. My CID is dated 02 Mayray:

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

thats great. I would pray that its successul for you.
We become so obsessed with this process of migration as we think its an opportunity to actually make our lives better. So this waiting period in between becomes unbearable sometimes.All I can say is we can just try, nothing else is in our hands...and even if we fail, its not the end of the world. Things will be there in the future which will give us a chance to better our lives.


destinationaustralia said:


> I had got a call from IDP a few days ago to confirm the beneficiary details for the bank account and that the results would reach me shortly. I pray that it is +ve. EA is moving fast now and is on 01 May since yesterday. My CID is dated 02 Mayray:
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> I had got a call from IDP a few days ago to confirm the beneficiary details for the bank account and that the results would reach me shortly. I pray that it is +ve. EA is moving fast now and is on 01 May since yesterday. My CID is dated 02 Mayray:
> 
> Cheers!



which test center was it - Delhi?
Congrates on successful re-mark - they only ask bank details if u get positive change

Cheers


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

thats great news destination. Hope its what you are hoping for.
IELTS is weird in that respect. I got 1.5 points revised in speaking after a re-evaluation, but lost 6 weeks in the process. Why can't they just mark people what they actually deserve


thewall said:


> which test center was it - Delhi?
> Congrates on successful re-mark - they only ask bank details if u get positive change
> 
> Cheers


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> thats great. I would pray that its successul for you.
> We become so obsessed with this process of migration as we think its an opportunity to actually make our lives better. So this waiting period in between becomes unbearable sometimes.All I can say is we can just try, nothing else is in our hands...and even if we fail, its not the end of the world. Things will be there in the future which will give us a chance to better our lives.


You couldn't be more correct. That is life.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

thewall said:


> which test center was it - Delhi?
> Congrates on successful re-mark - they only ask bank details if u get positive change
> 
> Cheers


It was Kochi.
Not yet received the TRF ray:

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Everybody,

Got an e-mail from my agent. My EA assessment as an Electrical Engineer has been positive Yet to receive the letter.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow thats great!!!!
A big congratulations....believe me, this was a huge step which we achieved.
Buddi, Chin2- any news on your applications! ?


destinationaustralia said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Got an e-mail from my agent. My EA assessment as an Electrical Engineer has been positive Yet to receive the letter.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations destinationaustralia! I am really glad for you after this long wait! And I hope your IELTS re-evaluation will be successful as well.

I haven't heard anything from them about my CDR as yet. I will probably shoot them an email and see how it going. 






destinationaustralia said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Got an e-mail from my agent. My EA assessment as an Electrical Engineer has been positive Yet to receive the letter.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

@ borntobe , budi. Thanks a lot. 

@budi - sending an e mail would be a good idea. EA responds promptly. I wish that you a +ve result fast
Good Luck

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, EA responds to mails within half a day generally, 
They even emailed me saying that my assessment was positive. But they did not send me a scanned document of my assessment. They told me to be patient as since I am in Australia, I should recieve it within 1-2 days. They did not know that I have been patient for 3 months now


destinationaustralia said:


> @ borntobe , budi. Thanks a lot.
> 
> @budi - sending an e mail would be a good idea. EA responds promptly. I wish that you a +ve result fast
> Good Luck
> ...


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi everybody ,

My CDR date is 3rd may 2012. Waiting eagerly :ranger:. I think EA is currently processing 1st week of may . anybody with me . ??

see you


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I've just got the confirmation by calling EA that my CDR has been positively assessed as a material engineer. In fact, it was finalized on last Friday and the letter is under way. Woo hoo!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

buddi said:


> I've just got the confirmation by calling EA that my CDR has been positively assessed as a material engineer. In fact, it was finalized on last Friday and the letter is under way. Woo hoo!


Great to hear that! Congratulations! If I may suggest, you can add timeline signature for guidance of others.

Cheers!


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Everybody ,

I have sent email to EA ( [email protected] ) concerning my assessment and they have replied , as follows , 

""""""""""""""""""""''''
Thank you for your email.

We note that you have an agent and should be contacting us through them for any enquiries you may have.

However, please note that you were assessed successfully yesterday and a letter is in preparation to be sent out to your agent's address shortly.
You can follow it up with them in a week or two. """""""""""""""""""""""

It seems i got a + assessment result :tongue1:. My CDR dATE 3RD MAY 2012. 

Cheers ,

harry82


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

harry82 said:


> Hi Everybody ,
> 
> I have sent email to EA ( [email protected] ) concerning my assessment and they have replied , as follows ,
> 
> ...




Congrats!

I really do not know what some Agents are for; if the applicants themselves have to run around for information on their case. The next stage is even more crucial because the process is longer and interactions are more. Those who apply through Agents will have no means to update themselves in this case. If the Agents goof up the consequences can be really hard.

Good Luck!


----------



## mhm2009 (Jun 22, 2012)

hi guys 
i submitted my CDR and they receive it at 2-Aug but until now i did not receive my CID??
MY payment was by draft bank and i am living in Saudi 
any can tel me when is expected to be received 

thanx all


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I really do not know what some Agents are for; if the applicants themselves have to run around for information on their case. The next stage is even more crucial because the process is longer and interactions are more. Those who apply through Agents will have no means to update themselves in this case. If the Agents goof up the consequences can be really hard.
> 
> Good Luck!


hi destination ,

Ya , you are right. I sent email to my agent 2 weeks before but they have not replied . from your advice , I sent email directly to EA. Now i am having peaceful mind. Really I am thinking not to keep agent for next process.but i have paid money for whole process . let us see . 
& let us move to EOI issues.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mhm2009 said:


> hi guys
> i submitted my CDR and they receive it at 2-Aug but until now i did not receive my CID??
> MY payment was by draft bank and i am living in Saudi
> any can tel me when is expected to be received
> ...


Normally EA dispatches the Receipt with CID by ordinary post within 2-3 days of receipt of the documents . This would take time in case you have an overseas address (mine took 14 days). 
An indirect way to find whether the application has been received is to check whether the fees have been debited from the credit card. In your case however, as you have made a draft payment, I suggest you send an e-mail to [email protected] and request the CID number, as you already have confirmed that they have received the application.

Good Luck
Cheers!


----------



## FuBU (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi guys..... new here......

application receipt date for Assessment is 9th May, what is the receipt dates that EA is currently handling? (couldnt find it on the EA website).... applied for Telecom Engineer.....

Also, do you think i should ask for a re-evaluation of my IELTS score? L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5.... or give it another shot for an 8 in each? from what i read itseems 65 may not be good enough, 75 could help....

Im not too happy with my agent not explaining things well to me.... may be you guys can give me some links on educating myself better with the upcoming processes for EOI and Visa applications....


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

FuBU said:


> Hi guys..... new here......
> 
> application receipt date for Assessment is 9th May, what is the receipt dates that EA is currently handling? (couldnt find it on the EA website).... applied for Telecom Engineer.....
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum! You have come to the right place.

For current date of applications being processed e-mail to [email protected] with the word " status" for subject. You will get an automated response. Off late the assessment time had reached up to more than 15 weeks; but now I think it is speeding up.

Not all Agent would provide you value for your money. This Forum has several such stories. In my opinion, you'll have a wealth of information on the Forum to guide you through the process. I also tell this from experience.

And Yes apply for re-evaluation W and S are worth it. But it takes about 8-10 weeks for the results. I'm waiting for mine too in W.
Good Luck and Cheers!


----------



## FuBU (Aug 18, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Welcome to the Forum! You have come to the right place.
> 
> For current date of applications being processed e-mail to [email protected] with the word " status" for subject. You will get an automated response. Off late the assessment time had reached up to more than 15 weeks; but now I think it is speeding up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Destination.... just read on the re-evaluation application that re-evaluation can be submitted only within 6 weeks of the results..... its been 4 months now 

All the best with your application


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

FuBU said:


> Thanks for the reply Destination.... just read on the re-evaluation application that re-evaluation can be submitted only within 6 weeks of the results..... its been 4 months now
> 
> All the best with your application


Anytime


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys!! 

Just want to update you guys about my skill assessment 

I am frustrated with my agent as he has send the additional documents on 13-Aug-12 .However,I had send the same to them on 6-Aug ,he is doing every possible thing to make me to kill them  

Now ,when I have send a mail to EA ,they replied that they will contact only my agent about any info ,Only good thing is that I received a mail directly from my assessor and from his personal mail ID ;cc my agent(mentioning we have requested some info from your agent about your case) dated 13-Aug ( same day my agent had send my documents) 

Tell me guys ,what should I do ?? Wait patiently ( very difficult as guys with 3-may DOR got their result) or shoot a mail to my assessor ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Just want to update you guys about my skill assessment
> 
> ...


I think it is time for you to take a call. Take control of the situation before it is too late. Write to Ea that you wish to discontinue the services of the Agent (cc to agent) and then take charge of the situation yourself. EA are good people and this Forum is there to help you out.
Hope your problems are resolved soon.
Good Luck!


----------



## jaswinder (Aug 20, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Anytime


Hi all,

new to this forum, 
actually i m preparing my CDR and i have one question in my mind
"are they doing any physical enquiry for the work done/shown in career episode or they just believe us for +ve assessment":confused2:

thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

jaswinder said:


> Hi all,
> 
> new to this forum,
> actually i m preparing my CDR and i have one question in my mind
> ...


AFAIK EA generally does not check back regarding details of one's CERs. However they are at liberty to check the veracity of employment etc, from the employers. I guess that is why the contact details are mandatory in reference / experience letters as well as Skilled Employment Summary.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

They read the CDRs very carefully and catch u on all aspects in case u try and say something u might have not done. So make sure you can substantiate with technical knowledge whatever u claim to prove on ur CDR










destinationaustralia said:


> AFAIK EA generally does not check back regarding details of one's CERs. However they are at liberty to check the veracity of employment etc, from the employers. I guess that is why the contact details are mandatory in reference / experience letters as well as Skilled Employment Summary.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi Destination ,

Have you received your assessment official letter from EA ?I have not received yet. Your CDR date is 2nd may & mine is 3rd may . just to cross check ? 

cheers


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Heyyyyy!!!!!

After 4 months 2 days ,finally I am assessed as a professional engineer ( Mechanical engineer ) 

Feels like ,I have achieved something 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats Chin2, so officially almost everyone on this thread now is assessed. I think Buddi, Harry, destination and me were already assessed.
Best of luck for the rest of the process.


Chin2 said:


> Heyyyyy!!!!!
> 
> After 4 months 2 days ,finally I am assessed as a professional engineer ( Mechanical engineer )
> 
> ...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Heyyyyy!!!!!
> 
> After 4 months 2 days ,finally I am assessed as a professional engineer ( Mechanical engineer )
> 
> ...


Congrats. Nice to hear that!

Cheers!


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

hi all, 

i am planning to apply for state sponsorship for VIC, can anyone help me on that, i need "detailed CV" format for sample. can anyone who has already recieved SS help me on that. 
my CDR has been approved now as Civil Engineer. i applied to EA on 12/04/12 & received +ve assessment letter on 27-07-12


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi,

I received the email confirmation from EA that i got a positive assessment & they told , it will take up to two weeks to receive the letter.my consultant also told that it will take 2 to 3 weeks to receive the letter & told that the original letter is required to file EOI ? is it like this ? please advise.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> I received the email confirmation from EA that i got a positive assessment & they told , it will take up to two weeks to receive the letter.my consultant also told that it will take 2 to 3 weeks to receive the letter & told that the original letter is required to file EOI ? is it like this ? please advise.


No your Agent is wrong. One does not need any original document to apply for EOI or SS. Scanned copies are sufficient. May be your agent is afraid that you may ditch him 

Cheers!


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Seniors,

I'm a newbie, just now started preparing for CDR and IELTS.
Do we need to certify our degree certificates or experience letter?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I'm a newbie, just now started preparing for CDR and IELTS.
> Do we need to certify our degree certificates or experience letter?


Welcome to the Forum

Yes all certificates needs to be attested by a Notary. Experience letter needs to be from HR/ Department/ supervisor etc
To begin with download the Migration Skills Assessment booklet from here http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/. Read it carefully and completely. You'll get full info about CDRs there. In case of specific doubts post on this Forum.

Cheers!


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks destinationaustralia


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> No your Agent is wrong. One does not need any original document to apply for EOI or SS. Scanned copies are sufficient. May be your agent is afraid that you may ditch him
> 
> Cheers!


hi,

But i don't have official letter of positive assessment. only i have email confirmation from EA & it stated only positive assessment. how about my experience ?? I have claimed 9 years. if positive assessment means is it includes my claimed experience also ? in my case i am able to claim whole 15 points . 

Moreover , is it anywhere do we need to upload or provide reference of my positive assessment letter at the time of filing EOI ?? in that case my consultant is right .. 

please advise , so that i can get back to the consultant .. 

thank you .


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> But i don't have official letter of positive assessment
> please advise , so that i can get back to the consultant ..
> ...


Like I said earlier you only need to scan and upload documents while applying. For EOI you require the IELTS TRF number, the CID number from EA and the date of Assessment letter. 
In case of SS application - scanned copies of passport, Assessment letter and IELTS TRF are required. 
So your Agent need to keep only copies of documents with him and not the originals.


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Like I said earlier you only need to scan and upload documents while applying. For EOI you require the IELTS TRF number, the CID number from EA and the date of Assessment letter.
> In case of SS application - scanned copies of passport, Assessment letter and IELTS TRF are required.
> So your Agent need to keep only copies of documents with him and not the originals.



hi,

Thanks . however i don't have scanned or copy or original assessment letter. i will receive only end of this month from EA ( that is what EA email says ) . Jusy i have email confirmation only EA. So i cannot apply EOI NOW . 

CHEERS ,


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

you can email them and they will send you a scanned copy of ur assessment letter. Tht letter has file copy written in it and it will be actually the original assessment letter. You can see everything on it and u can then apply for the EOI/SS with it. 
I am not sure though about the SS and you can ask the relevant authorities for it, but I am 100% sure abt the EOI coz u only need ur assessment reference number for the application.The only thing they check is that ur EOI application date should be after the assessment date printed on the letter,

Hope I clarified ur doubts. Let me know if u need anything else.




harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> Thanks . however i don't have scanned or copy or original assessment letter. i will receive only end of this month from EA ( that is what EA email says ) . Jusy i have email confirmation only EA. So i cannot apply EOI NOW .
> 
> CHEERS ,


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> Thanks . however i don't have scanned or copy or original assessment letter. i will receive only end of this month from EA ( that is what EA email says ) . Jusy i have email confirmation only EA. So i cannot apply EOI NOW .
> 
> CHEERS ,


borntobe has already replied to your query. SS requirements may be different for different states. In the case of SA for instance, only scanned copy need to be uploaded.

Good Luck!


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

I have total 7 years of experience. Do I need to assess Relevant Skilled Employment as well.

Thanks
Lachuu


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

lachuupriya said:


> I have total 7 years of experience. Do I need to assess Relevant Skilled Employment as well.
> 
> Thanks
> Lachuu


Please go through the Migration Skill Assessment Booklet. All your queries are answered there.
Yes, you'll need to get the 7 years of work experience assessed in case you want to claim the points for this. EA assessment has two parts 10 qualification assessment and 2) work experience assessment.

Cheers!


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks destinationaustralia


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> you can email them and they will send you a scanned copy of ur assessment letter. Tht letter has file copy written in it and it will be actually the original assessment letter. You can see everything on it and u can then apply for the EOI/SS with it.
> I am not sure though about the SS and you can ask the relevant authorities for it, but I am 100% sure abt the EOI coz u only need ur assessment reference number for the application.The only thing they check is that ur EOI application date should be after the assessment date printed on the letter,
> 
> Hope I clarified ur doubts. Let me know if u need anything else.


hi , 

Thank you .


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Good morning and happy weekend guys!!

One quick query about EOI

In EOI application ,in place of assessment number, what we have to put ??

1.) Same CID number ,which is already with me ??

2.)Or,Any other number ,which might be written on hard copy of assessment result ??

3.)If only CID number is required then should I complete my EOI immediately or wait for my hard copy to come ( might take week or something) 

Thanks ,waiting for quickest reply ever 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Good morning and happy weekend guys!!
> 
> One quick query about EOI
> 
> ...


You have to put in the CID number...And u can complete the EOI now...its fine...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Important Queries !!*



akmirror said:


> You have to put in the CID number...And u can complete the EOI now...its fine...


HI thanks for the reply 

I have following queries now 

1.) Education History >>>>>We have to select Bachelors Degree(Other) in drop down???or any other option ( I am mechanical engineering graduate )
2.) I have recently changed my job in slightly different profile (Asst. Manager -Indirect Purchase,Machinery and equipments) ,in which my job responsiblties are different as per my last 5.5 yrs of experience ,though it will be related to engineering domain in a same industry i.e Automotive but core responsibilty would be different ,earlier i was working as plant maintenance engineer with complete mechanical engineering job esponsiblities
3. )I have following options now

a.) As i have more than 5 yrs of experience in my core domain so dont add my current position as without this also i am qualifying for 189 visa
b.) Add this position as well but choose not related option against this employment.
c.)Add this position and choose related option as it is a engineering job with different profile ,i personally prefer this one as this company is a big auto MNC which has plants and offices all over the world so it will give a weight to my application 

Waiting for yours views ??:ranger:


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> HI thanks for the reply
> 
> I have following queries now
> 
> ...


Hi,

You need to choose Bachelor Degree of your Mechanical Engineering in EDUCATION. 

Regarding your work experience, it is upto u to decide. For 189 visa, since it is ranking based on points and I dont think it matters if you work in a well reputed org or not. These things only matter when you search for jobs and do interviews. 
Good luck!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Seems like DIAC has finally published a report after almost a month.
The lowest score was indeed 75, and out of around 8000, only 224 have been invited, which includes all the visa categories.
I dunno if the next round will have a higher number, but if it does, then the score is gonna come down. Coz of the figures below:-

number of applicants having 85 were just 5, 80 were just 32.
That means that loads of people have lower point score. Also the graph of points score show the highest number of applications are around 55-60.

Funny part of the number of invitations from engg profession is a blimp on the radar, and for mechanical only one person has been invited.


Both me and destination are out of the running from 189 for this month as we have applied for SA SS which does not let you select anything else.For the rest, best of luck for the sep round. Hope things become a little bit more clear.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

As expected, that largest part of the EOI distribution belongs to people with around 55-60 points. Not so many EOIs with 75 or more points considering a total EOIs of around 8000. It looks like that if DIAC wants to increase the number of invites then they must reduce the lowest pass mark for the next round. I am not sure whether it will be 70 or 65.

@borntobeaussie: what do you mean by "out of the running from 189"? I thought we should be considered for both 189 and 190 as long as we select both of them? Or it has to do with SA's policy?


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya buddi its SA specific. They have strict rules against applying to any other state/visa type.
I initially had selected 189/190 both. But I read the rules again, and called them and they said I can just edit my EOI so that it reflects only 190(SA).
In case it has any other visa type, they can refuse nomination as its given in the list of their rejection reasons.
If they refuse the nomination, then I can go ahead and select anything in my EOI. Waiting till sep end for the nomination from them. The Skillselect invitation points will also be clear by then I hope.
Since I am already living and working in SA, its my best bet to apply for a state nomination for it,




buddi said:


> As expected, that largest part of the EOI distribution belongs to people with around 55-60 points. Not so many EOIs with 75 or more points considering a total EOIs of around 8000. It looks like that if DIAC wants to increase the number of invites then they must reduce the lowest pass mark for the next round. I am not sure whether it will be 70 or 65.
> 
> @borntobeaussie: what do you mean by "out of the running from 189"? I thought we should be considered for both 189 and 190 as long as we select both of them? Or it has to do with SA's policy?


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Need your help. 
I am basically a mechanical engineer. I worked as software engineer in IT industry.
However my work profile is related to mechanical engineering as mostly cad design in addition to my IT role. So I have projected my mechanical related work even though my designation is software engineer. Will EA accept it & give a +assessment.

Also is there a possibility the EA or DIAC contact my employer. Since for IT industry its not a problem. since I have resigned from my IT industry. But now that I work in core industry & I am submitting my proof(appointment letter & role details with help of manager). If EA or DIAC call my HR it would have a impact. Will they verify it by tele call or by mailing for HR(If for manager its not a prob).

Please clarify?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your help.
> I am basically a mechanical engineer. I worked as software engineer in IT industry.
> ...


My understanding is -
For assessment of educational qualification EA refers only to certificates/transcripts and the CDRs

For assessing the work experience EA would refer to the nature of job- as per MSA Booklet, the reference letter should contain at least five of the responsibilities for each job/ designation submitted by the applicant. If these fit in the role of an engineer they would assess the work experience as positive. 

As regards contacting your employers, that option is open to EA, I feel generally in cases where they feel that things need to be further confirmed. In my case it was not done.

Good Luck!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Announcement – September 2012 SkillSelect Invitation Rounds


During September, the next rounds of invitations to apply for skilled migration through SkillSelect will be made. Invitations to apply will be issued under the Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the Skilled Regional (family) Sponsored (subclass 489) The first round of invitations will occur on 1 September and the second round will occur on 15 September, covering 1000 invitations in total (500 each).

The breakdown of invitations by visa subclass and date of release will be as follows:

· 900 invitations for Skilled Independents (subclass 189), comprising 450 on 1 September and 450 on 15 September; and
· 100 invitations for the Skilled Regional (Family) Sponsored (subclass 489), comprising 50 on 1 September and 50 on 15 September.

The invitations will be issued to the highest point scoring Expressions of Interest (EOIs) submitted in these subclasses. Where there is a tie in points


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't think its good news. 900 is not a large number. But maybe the points can come down to 65. Last month, there were around 200 applications with 70 points


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I gave Engineers Australia a call this morning to check on my CDR air mail sent from Singapore on 14 Aug 2012. 

Glad to hear from the person over the phone that they have just received my CDR yesterday and I have a CID number and receipt number now. 

The guy on the other line was courteous and very efficient in replying to my enquiry. I am pretty impressed. Now the wait has official begun.... 15 weeks according to MSA's status automated email. 

Good luck fellow engineers on your CDR.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

For 189 subclass alone, the graph ended at 31 July gives the following EOIs distribution (I wish they could use a bar chart instead of a line chart)

- 65: 400
- 70: 180
- 75: 50 
- 80: 30
- 85: less than 10

Number of invitations from last round for 189 subclass:
- 85	5
- 80	32
- 75	53

So pretty much all EOIs from 75 points (totaled 90) have been invited ended of 31 July. That leaves us 580 EOIs with point 70 and 65 remained. Now assume from 31 July to 31 Aug, there are 580 + 90 new EOIs submitted with 65 points and above. 

So total EOIs with 65 points and above until 31 Aug would be 580 + 580 + 90 = 1250. And we have 900 places for this Sep round.

I bet it's very likely someone with 65 points and submitted their EOI around mid of Aug would receive an invitation as long as their occupational ceiling has not been reached. I hope I am not over-optimistic.






borntobeaussie said:


> Don't think its good news. 900 is not a large number. But maybe the points can come down to 65. Last month, there were around 200 applications with 70 points


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

buddi said:


> For 189 subclass alone, the graph ended at 31 July gives the following EOIs distribution ......... I hope I am not over-optimistic.


Nice analysis. I too think this may not be over- optimistic. Add to this, the SA SS applicants, who would not apply for 189, at least till the time their application is under process. So in Sep, I think many 65 and + may get the 189 invite. Good Luck to you Budi

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys !!

As they said when one wait is over another starts !!

Today I applied for WA SS ,Let's see when and what I get  Finger crossed !!!

+ Assessment :30-08-12 ,WA SS Applied 30-Aug-12


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Guys 

Like they said when one wait is over another starts 

Today I have applied for WA SS ,Lets see when and what I get !!! Finger crossed thou 

+ Assessment :30-08-12 ,WA SS Applied 30-Aug-12


----------



## Mahesh1286 (May 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

After a painful wait for so many days, i got a positive assessment letter. I had applied as Graduate without any experience, but what surprised me was they have accepted my 2 career episodes from my masters degree as well, which i completed recently in australia. I guess if its good enough they don't bother if its undergrad or postgrad. So good luck to all who are waiting.

i had applied on 9th may 2012.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mahesh1286 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After a painful wait for so many days, i got a positive assessment letter. I had applied as Graduate without any experience, but what surprised me was they have accepted my 2 career episodes from my masters degree as well, which i completed recently in australia. I guess if its good enough they don't bother if its undergrad or postgrad. So good luck to all who are waiting.
> 
> i had applied on 9th may 2012.


You only required less than 13 weeks! 
good news and congratulations!


----------



## Mahesh1286 (May 4, 2012)

It's 19 weeks not 13


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Can I make payment using Bank Draft for CDR, is that safe ?
Anyone made payment by bank draft before??

Thanks,
Lachuu


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can I make payment using Bank Draft for CDR, is that safe ?
> Anyone made payment by bank draft before??
> ...


Sure, payment can be made by DD payable in Australia as per the MSA Booklet. But the bet way is through Visa cards as most cards will honour an amount of 30-40000INR

Cheers!


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Sure, payment can be made by DD payable in Australia. as per the MSA Booklet.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks destinationaustralia


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and I got my CDR assessed just few days back. It took close to 4 months for my results to arrive. I got assessed as an Electronics Engineer. Now wondering which state to go for. I have 3 options, WA, SA and ACT. Could anyone advise which would be the best option.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

anushka.dey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I got my CDR assessed just few days back. It took close to 4 months for my results to arrive. I got assessed as an Electronics Engineer. Now wondering which state to go for. I have 3 options, WA, SA and ACT. Could anyone advise which would be the best option.


Hi 

Welcome to forum !!

Well ,if you have ILETS score which satisfy all 3 SS requirement then I think ACT is very niche option but try to explore job availability there ,I heard that ACT is area where you can find out govt jobs but I think they require citizenship for that 

About WA and SA ,WA is emerging economy as compared to rest of Australia so jobs option would be more but it's very remote area and very less populated and about SA it's good until and unless if u have Job 

So decide after doing all research according to your profession

+ Assessment :30-08-12 ,WA SS Applied 30-Aug-12


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome to forum !!
> 
> ...


Hey Chin2..thanks for ur reply..well I've got 7.5 in all 4 modules of IELTS, and I guess I satisfy the requirements of all 3 states. Will mostly go for WA itself


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm a mechanical engineer by training and profession and I have applied online for Victoria State Sponsorship as I would like to try living in Melbourne first. 

However, I am not sure about the job market in Melbourne's metropolitan area for mechanical engineers and I am rightly, a little worried about landing a mechanical engineer job in Melbourne. 

Am I allowed to apply for other states sponsorship while my state sponsorship with Victoria is being processed? Thanks.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

civicblade said:


> I'm a mechanical engineer by training and profession and I have applied online for Victoria State Sponsorship as I would like to try living in Melbourne first.
> 
> However, I am not sure about the job market in Melbourne's metropolitan area for mechanical engineers and I am rightly, a little worried about landing a mechanical engineer job in Melbourne.
> 
> Am I allowed to apply for other states sponsorship while my state sponsorship with Victoria is being processed? Thanks.


Only SA has a restriction on applying for SS from other states. So yes if you are an applicant for Vic SS you can apply to all other states (except SA of course)

Cheers!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

How do I add my timeline?? Not able to do so


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

anushka.dey said:


> How do I add my timeline?? Not able to do so


Go to USER CP
On the LHS find OPTIONS and SETTINGS
Go down to EDIT SIGNATURE
Add you timeline here

Cheers!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Go to USER CP
> On the LHS find OPTIONS and SETTINGS
> Go down to EDIT SIGNATURE
> Add you timeline here
> ...


Thanks destination.. I went there..It's telling I need minimum 5 posts to be able to change any of my settings..just completed 5 with this post..hope can add my timeline now..


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Still getting this error: 

you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted.
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

anushka.dey said:


> Still getting this error:
> 
> you do not have permission


Oh Yes! Pl wait till you are promoted from 'Newbie' to 'Active'

Cheers!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Oh Yes! Pl wait till you are promoted from 'Newbie' to 'Active'
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

anushka.dey said:


> Thank you


Oops! its 'Newbie' to 'Member'

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

anushka.dey said:


> Still getting this error:
> 
> you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...


Just an advice, if this is ur original name, would suggest u not to use it. Just that sometimes I have heard that CO visit such forums and in case u make any comments, its not good to reveal who u originally are. I read that on pomsinoz from their moderator.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Just an advice, if this is ur original name, would suggest u not to use it. Just that sometimes I have heard that CO visit such forums and in case u make any comments, its not good to reveal who u originally are. I read that on pomsinoz from their moderator.


Ohh is it? That's scary..fine i'll delete all my posts n be back with a different username


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

No u dont need to do that. Just email the moderator and they will change the username. I dont think u can actually delete posts on the forum


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Best of luck


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Best of luck


Thanks a lot for ur help.. emailed the moderator..lets c..


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

thats great...I guess it worked...


katy_aus said:


> Thanks a lot for ur help.. emailed the moderator..lets c..


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Buddi, best of luck for the sept 15 invite, at least we are all hoping that the points will come down to 65


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

anybody submit CDR recently and waiting for assessment?


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

I applied on 28th Jun and waiting eagerly for the results.
Looks like EA is processing faster and hopefully in another 2 weeks i should get the results.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi Guys!!

Just Updated my timelines......

Anyways best of luck for the new engineers who has just started their assessment process

Cheers!!


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Mates,

I'm preparing my CDR, came across Skilled Record Employment need Employer Testimonial.
My first employer testimonial don't have 5 duties, may be two only have.
I don't have any contact of my first employer, is that mandatory.
For the current company I have appointment letter is that enough. Because current employer not aware that I applying for DIAC.

Do we need to certify all employer testimonial or need to obtain any reference letter from employers?

Thanks


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,

I asked almost similar question to EA,

MY Q:

I have experience letter in the company letter head from all my previous employers and current employer, however these letters which are issued by HR Dept of the companies doesn't include roles and responsibilities instead they only state period of employment ,designation and conduct.

As per Section D of MSA booklet the experience letter should contain Main five (5) duties undertaken...Unfortunately neither my current or previous employers (HR Dept) are ready to include them in the company letter head because of the company policy and standards.

However my current and ex bosses are willing to provide such letter (including all the duties that I performed) in a plain white paper along with their business card...
As per company policy "only HR can provide experience letter in the Company Letter head" hence my bosses cannot provide the experience certificate in the company letter head.

Apart from the experience letters from HR in the company letter head, I have documents in the company letter head such as appreciation letters, promotion letters, offer letter etc to substantiate my claim for work experience.

Would the experience certificate from my bosses in plain letter along with experience certificate from HR dept in the company letter head be considered for the work experience assessment?

REPLY FROM EA

Dear Sir,

Thank you for your enquiry.

We do accept that employers references may be less than ideal for our perspective ... I would certainly suggest that you follow through with your proposal. But we do need to be unequivocally assured by third-party documentation that you are employed in the occupation relevant to the assessment outcome.

Other documents we may be able to consider:

- employment contract
- performance appraisal
- job description
etc

HOpe this helps.


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

@Illa thanks for your fast reply.

Do we need to certify Testimonials given by over previous employers or just photo copy of testimonial and reference letter enough.


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Lachuupriya,

I beleive as per MSA booklet they expect certitfied copies.I sent them the ceritfied copies of the testimonials...

I see u mention ANZCO code as 233513,are u in Automation Industry ?


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes. illa


----------



## FuBU (Aug 18, 2012)

Need HELP!....

Hi guys.... got my skills assessment +ve 10 days back..... my agent who was handling the case has moved out of the country and i haven't been able to move forward with EOI or SS....

spoke to a new agent and he says that i will need to do my work experience assessed by EA as well..... which hasn't been done yet...

My question is, is it really necessary? can i not apply for the 7 years work experience points for the point test for the 189 sub class visa? this new agent is charging me extra 500 dollars for the work ex assessment..... am i being taken for a ride?


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

@fubu from which authority you got skill assessment.


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

sent MSA to EA for 233512 today. Can anyone inform me the current turnaround time of EA.


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

@Pak
The Current turnaround time is 15 weeks.You can send them a email to "[email protected]" to get the automated reply on the current turnaround time.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

FuBU said:


> Need HELP!....
> 
> Hi guys.... got my skills assessment +ve 10 days back..... my agent who was handling the case has moved out of the country and i haven't been able to move forward with EOI or SS....
> 
> ...


I am afraid you are being swindled by the Agents.
Let me explain,
Assessment by EA has two parts
1) Qualification assessment (Fees - about A$ 650) 
2) Work experience assessment (about A$150)
While applying for assessment you need to opt for both.
Work experience assessment is required to claim points from DIAC (in your case 10 points for 7 years experience)

So your first agent misled you by not applying for work experience assessment in the first place.

Suggested solution for you-
1) Obtain the EA assessment letter from your first agent.
2) Apply to EA for work experience assessment as per steps given in the EA Booklet

You should be getting results within one month as you have already got your Qualification assessment done

Lastly do not forget to fire your agents.

Cheers!


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

@fubu
There are 2 things that need to done for point test assessment,details are in EA website.

*a) Standard Assessment Service (for education)*

 i believe you got +ve assessment for this

•the standard assessment outcome will include an opinion on the comparable relevant Australian level qualification to the client's overseas qualification used in support of the assessed outcome. Note that the standard CDR fee will increase as from 1 July 2012 to $600 less GST ($660 incl. GST)

*b. Additional Assessment Services(for employment)*
<LI jQuery1347860528841="51">for those who have at least 1 year Australian work experience, and / or at least 3 years Overseas work experience in their nominated occupation or a closely-related occupation, then an additional assessing service is available to provide an opinion on the skilled employment claims. High-level evidence will be required to support any claim of work experience as well as completion of a form (Extra fee applicable - $250 + GST) 
Note that the fees for the additional service is only 250$..


----------



## FuBU (Aug 18, 2012)

@destinationaustralia and @allisgreat, thanks for the reply....

i checked with another agent whom my friend is using and he says that there is no need for the job assessment to be done. He has managed to get few applications through without it.... i am now really confused with all this...

few questions i have,

1) 189 and 190 sub class are independent and state sponsored visa respectively.... from the website it says we can live and work anywhere in australia with both these visas.... this is confusing, what is the difference then..... i know state sponsorship makes it easy for EOI to work out.... the agent i spoke to says that better go for 190 cause its easier..... but he will charge me extra for the SS application... CONfuSED!!!!...

2) My current agent has my original skills assessment letter from EA and seems to be in no mood to give it to me..... is there are a work around to get the original letter from EA directly?

3) any idea how long would work experience assessment take?

4) I have received skills assessed as Telecom Network Engineer... How to know which state is open or available for this profession? is there a link that can give all this information?

sorry for so many questions, but i am really in a soup right now.... and really need help.....


----------



## mhm2009 (Jun 22, 2012)

masud09 said:


> anybody submit CDR recently and waiting for assessment?


yes i submitted my application in 3-8-2012 as CDR way
i sent eamail to EA for time and they reply to me like this:


Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.15 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 4 June 2012 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.2-3 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 27 Aug 2012 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

Please make due allowance for delivery times per Australian Post, etc 

Kind Regards


i am wondering does this mean until now they did not start reviewing my application and my 15 week did not start??

any one can answer my question


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

mhm2009 said:


> yes i submitted my application in 3-8-2012 as CDR way
> i sent eamail to EA for time and they reply to me like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Your countdown start after receive CID and documents now in queue. After 15 weeks EA will assess your CDR

Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

FuBU said:


> @destinationaustralia and @allisgreat, thanks for the reply....
> 
> i checked with another agent whom my friend is using and he says that there is no need for the job assessment to be done. He has managed to get few applications through without it.... i am now really confused with all this...
> 
> ...


If you want the points from work experience then work experience assessment is absolutely necessary. There are no two ways about it. If you have the required points w/o work experience (currently 70 for 189) then it is OK.
To answer your other queries,
1) In 190 you have the obligation of staying in the sate for at least two years whereas 189 has no such restrictions. All the respective state sites on 190 specifically mentions this.
2) Complain to MARA (if your agent is MARA registered). Approach EA with the problem. The procedure to get a duplicate is mentioned at the EA website. The cost I think is A$100. 
3) If Qualification assessment is already done, then it takes about a month.
4) For this you need to put in some effort to browse through the respective state sites. 

Hope this helps
Cheers!


----------



## mhm2009 (Jun 22, 2012)

guys i wanna ask question i submitted my paper to EA but i did not successfully finished my IELTS i took 1 exam but i did not pass my second exam will be after 15 week of assessment so is this a problem will they reject my application


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

mhm2009 said:


> guys i wanna ask question i submitted my paper to EA but i did not successfully finished my IELTS i took 1 exam but i did not pass my second exam will be after 15 week of assessment so is this a problem will they reject my application


Try to submit IELTS within 15 weeks period. As far I know, when your assessment turn will come, EA will ask you to submit IELTS. EA may wait until your IELTS submission.

Other expats comments required.


----------



## FuBU (Aug 18, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> If you want the points from work experience then work experience assessment is absolutely necessary. There are no two ways about it. If you have the required points w/o work experience (currently 70 for 189) then it is OK.
> To answer your other queries,
> 1) In 190 you have the obligation of staying in the sate for at least two years whereas 189 has no such restrictions. All the respective state sites on 190 specifically mentions this.
> 2) Complain to MARA (if your agent is MARA registered). Approach EA with the problem. The procedure to get a duplicate is mentioned at the EA website. The cost I think is A$100.
> ...


Thanks for the information. I did check each state website and indeed only SA is open with telecom network engineer.


----------



## FuBU (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys.... can i apply for EOI myself? Do i really need to wait for the agent to do it for me?


----------



## FuBU (Aug 18, 2012)

is it possible that if we get a 190 state sponsored visa we can stay in any other state? atleast my agent is claiming that.... says the state says we need to stay there for atleast 2 years.... not the DIAC.....

"There are some obligations that states or territories will require you to meet. These include that you:

stay in that state or territory that nominated you for at least two years" -- thats from the skills select page..... whats wrong with my agent..... why is he so hell bent on getting me a state sponsorship.....


Entitlements

This visa allows you and your accompanying family members to:

live and work permanently in Australia --> this is the next paragraph on the same page..... :-|.... so is DIAC saying state wants you to stay for 2 years.... but it is not necessary.... is that so?


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

My IELTS received by EA today morning. But all other documents not yet received and may be EA will receive those on Monday. Is that any problem for me?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

masud09 said:


> My IELTS received by EA today morning. But all other documents not yet received and may be EA will receive those on Monday. Is that any problem for me?


Not at all. 

Good Luck!


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

@masud09 Sent IELTS TRF to EA in April-12 and filed assessment in Sept-12. I asked EA and they say that we are holding this TRF to complie with your application. So no problem i guess... Best of Luck...


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

pak said:


> @masud09 Sent IELTS TRF to EA in April-12 and filed assessment in Sept-12. I asked EA and they say that we are holding this TRF to complie with your application. So no problem i guess... Best of Luck...


Thanks a lot.
I received my CID today morning and 15 weeks countdown started. Hope everything will be fine and get +ve outcome.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

pak said:


> @masud09 Sent IELTS TRF to EA in April-12 and filed assessment in Sept-12. I asked EA and they say that we are holding this TRF to complie with your application. So no problem i guess... Best of Luck...


Hi Pak,

just wanted to know whether you have approaced any agent or you doing it individually... Am planning to get it done individually 

thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

cibydavid2006 said:


> Hi Pak,
> 
> just wanted to know whether you have approaced any agent or you doing it individually... Am planning to get it done individually
> 
> thanks


It is quite easy. Do it yourself and save A$ 800. You can clear all your queries on this Forum. 

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> It is quite easy. Do it yourself and save A$ 800. You can clear all your queries on this Forum.
> 
> Cheers!



Hi,

Have you processed individually? if yes please check ur inbox.

thanks


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

@cibydavid2006 trying to make it indivudually... once you are done with CDR stuff the rest is quiet simple...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

pak said:


> @cibydavid2006 trying to make it indivudually... once you are done with CDR stuff the rest is quiet simple...


hi,

please check ur inbox

thanks


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

How many days required to get acknowledgement receipt from EA after CDR filed? EA filed my CDR on 24 th sept, but till now no acknowledgement received from them.

Thanks


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

@masud09: I emailed EA inquiring the receipt. They said that it has been dispatched thru mail. However they provided me the CID number which was the only thing in receipt I needed. So no tension even if receipt is not received. You can follow the same ...


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

pak said:


> @masud09: I emailed EA inquiring the receipt. They said that it has been dispatched thru mail. However they provided me the CID number which was the only thing in receipt I needed. So no tension even if receipt is not received. You can follow the same ...


Thanks for your info.


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a new member to this forum. I submitted a CDR to Engineers Australia recently and awaiting assessment.

After about four days from my CDR submission, I started getting weekly newsletters from Engineers Australia in the email address I provided in the application. It looks like that they have subscribed me to their mailing list, based on my application.

By any chance, does this mean my application has been taken for assessment? or is this just normal? Have others experienced similar emails?

Thanks in advance


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new member to this forum. I submitted a CDR to Engineers Australia recently and awaiting assessment.
> 
> ...


I started getting the Newsletters after being assessed positive. So I do not think it has anything to do with the time your application is taken up. For current processing time status send an email to EA with "status" as the subject.

Cheers!


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> I started getting the Newsletters after being assessed positive. So I do not think it has anything to do with the time your application is taken up. For current processing time status send an email to EA with "status" as the subject.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks destinationaustralia for your information 

I sent an email to the given address and the reply stated a long wait, close to 15 weeks :-(

Looks like I have to wait patiently


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> I started getting the Newsletters after being assessed positive. So I do not think it has anything to do with the time your application is taken up. For current processing time status send an email to EA with "status" as the subject.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

Hope you are doing well 

Thanks for the many informative posts you have made on the forum at various points. I've sent an Status inquiry to the EA's email a few times during last week and now a bit confused how it actually works.

To the inquiry I made on 8th October it said they are processing applications received on 25th June.

After that I made inquiries on 11th, 16th and 19th and they all indicated that they are processing applications received on 27th June.

I'm a bit confused if this means that they received a HUGE number of applications on 27th June, or if it just a delay in updating status. Could you kindly share your opinion on this please.

The other thing I wanted to ask was regarding the waiting time EA indicate. Should we refer to the waiting time EA state when we submit the CDR or when it actually gets assessed? I mean the system said 13 weeks when I submitted the application. (last week in July) now it says 15 weeks.

Thanks in advance and wish you all the very best.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you are doing well
> 
> ...



EA processing time keeps varying. The maximum that I recollect, was 16 wks from the date of issue of CID, and the Min was about 40 days. It all depend upon the number of applications received by them. The status site might not be updated on a daily basis; that's the reason for the non-linear dates. Status means - present status ie, one should readjust the time frame accordingly- shorter or longer.

Good Luck


----------



## mhm2009 (Jun 22, 2012)

hi guys 
thanks all for your help 
i faced a trouble and i would like to share it with you all hoping that somebody will help me
i submitted my CDR at 3-8-2012 
the problem is that until now i did not receive my CID thorough mail but EA send a soft copy i requested them to provide me with any information for the mail but they said it is impossible and i believe that receipt is lost now my concern is when they send the letter of assessment it will be the same it will be lost in the mail as same as the receipt and is there any solution to avoid this problem because it will cause me a great delay ??


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> EA processing time keeps varying. The maximum that I recollect, was 16 wks from the date of issue of CID, and the Min was about 40 days. It all depend upon the number of applications received by them. The status site might not be updated on a daily basis; that's the reason for the non-linear dates. Status means - present status ie, one should readjust the time frame accordingly- shorter or longer.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks a lot for the clarification, it makes sense now


----------



## sofabed (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, any telecom engineers here?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi sofabed, am in telecom domain.. tell me.


----------



## mhm2009 (Jun 22, 2012)

mhm2009 said:


> hi guys
> thanks all for your help
> i faced a trouble and i would like to share it with you all hoping that somebody will help me
> i submitted my CDR at 3-8-2012
> the problem is that until now i did not receive my CID thorough mail but EA send a soft copy i requested them to provide me with any information for the mail but they said it is impossible and i believe that receipt is lost now my concern is when they send the letter of assessment it will be the same it will be lost in the mail as same as the receipt and is there any solution to avoid this problem because it will cause me a great delay ??


any one can help ???


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

You can request for a courier pickup ,so that EA Will not send it using normal post.

Send a email to EA and inform them about ur preference.
I recently did it and should work for u as well.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mhm2009 said:


> any one can help ???


The only info. contained in the Receipt is the CID number. The important thing is that you have the CID number now.
Coming to the next point- Yes, assessment letters are sent by EA through ordinary post. What you can do is to keep a close watch on the assessment timelines and as soon you are within one week of assessment, write to EA and get it collected through a reputed Currier like DHL. For this Pl check such pick up services are available in your country. 
Another solution would be to get it collected through any acquaintance that you may know in Oz.

Good Luck

Cheers!


----------



## mhm2009 (Jun 22, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> The only info. contained in the Receipt is the CID number. The important thing is that you have the CID number now.
> Coming to the next point- Yes, assessment letters are sent by EA through ordinary post. What you can do is to keep a close watch on the assessment timelines and as soon you are within one week of assessment, write to EA and get it collected through a reputed Currier like DHL. For this Pl check such pick up services are available in your country.
> Another solution would be to get it collected through any acquaintance that you may know in Oz.
> 
> ...


thanx for ur help


----------



## amannanu (Oct 25, 2012)

Friends, 

I am Aman, new to this forum, this is my first post. I am planning to apply for Aus PR in 189 or 190 category. I am not taking any agents help and thinking of doing all the stuff by myself. 

I understand that first step is EA assessment, I am in process of preparing one and will be done with it in 3-4 weeks. My IELTS is in dec and possibly will be filling for Assessment by mid december. 

I have one query regarding the assessment, As you all might be knowing that their are 2 kinds of assessments availabe , 1) General skilled migration assessment 2) Employment assessment. 

Just want to know, is it required to get assessed in both of these or we have choice, is their any benefit if we go with both the assessments. 

Apart from that i am an Electrical Engineer and would be very happy to interact with someone who is in same stream and has experience in going through this process.

Thanks in advance
Aman


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

amannanu said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am Aman, new to this forum, this is my first post. I am planning to apply for Aus PR in 189 or 190 category. I am not taking any agents help and thinking of doing all the stuff by myself.
> 
> ...


The EA assessment is for -
a) Educational Qualification- This is the basic assessment (essential)
b) Work experience - required only if you intend to claim points in this area (min three years of exp req)

Choose which suits your requirement for points. My personal suggestion - go for both if you have at least three years of exp.

Hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## amannanu (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you Destinationaustralia, 

I will apply for both the assessments as i have around 8 years of work experience. Do you suggest some tips for the CDR preparation or recommend how to proceed for CDR's

Thanks
AMan


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

amannanu said:


> Thank you Destinationaustralia,
> 
> I will apply for both the assessments as i have around 8 years of work experience. Do you suggest some tips for the CDR preparation or recommend how to proceed for CDR's
> 
> ...


General tips are:-
a) Go through MSA Booklet thoroughly
b) Write draft episodes where your involvement has been considerable. Finalize through iterations. This would take maximum time. Do not hurry. Keep aside at least 3-4 weeks for this, unless you are very confident.
c) Write in narrative form in first person.
d) Meticulously follow instruction given in the MSA booklet.
e) Be original (this is important).

Good Luck and Cheers!


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

My CDR was received by Engineers Australia on the 28 Aug 2012 so I am not in a good position to advise fellow engineers on the report. If I were to be given a positive assessment, I will definitely contribute to the forum with my experience.

Here is what I have gathered so far based on my personal experience wirting the CDR. 

I started preparing for the CDR in early July 2012. During the initial phase of preparation, I am like many fellow engineers, unsure of what to write in the career episodes. After reading the Skills Migration Booklet in detail for upten times, I can picture the rational behind what is on the Skills Migration Booklet. 

Australia wants competent and experienced engineers to boost their economy by contributing to the engineering sectors. Engineers Australia is tasked to evaluate migrant engineers who showed interest in moving to Australia if their skills and experience is a match and is in demand in Australia. I believe Australia immigration is trying as much as possible to avoid taking in migrants that does not possess the skills and experience that is in demand, this reduces the chance of migrant being under/un employed. 

We, would-be migrants, should not view the CDR as an exam or a barrier to entry. We should see it as it the name implies, it is a Competency Demonstration Report. It is a report that demonstrates our real competency in engineering. Even if our assessment is negative, we should take in stride knowing that being gainfully employed in our home country is better than being unemployed/under-employed in Australia. 

So be 100% truthful in your career episodes and write anything that appears to you as engineering work. The summary statement kind of help you with this and make sure that you do not miss out any little detail in your experience that may count towards the assessment. 

Good luck to you and wish me luck in my skills assessment (Mechanical Engineer).


----------



## amannanu (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you again Destinationaustralia,

I think in need to follow MSA booklet throughly. Will try to follow it point by point .

Thanks




destinationaustralia said:


> General tips are:-
> a) Go through MSA Booklet thoroughly
> b) Write draft episodes where your involvement has been considerable. Finalize through iterations. This would take maximum time. Do not hurry. Keep aside at least 3-4 weeks for this, unless you are very confident.
> c) Write in narrative form in first person.
> ...


----------



## amannanu (Oct 25, 2012)

Best wishes Civiblade,

You have nicely complied the purpose of CDR, It is true that a CDR shall highlight your experience in a right manner. Whether it suits EA requirement or not, depends on their requirement. Never the less it will give oneself a true picture of one's own credentials. 

Thanks
AMan


civicblade said:


> My CDR was received by Engineers Australia on the 28 Aug 2012 so I am not in a good position to advise fellow engineers on the report. If I were to be given a positive assessment, I will definitely contribute to the forum with my experience.
> 
> Here is what I have gathered so far based on my personal experience wirting the CDR.
> 
> ...


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

Congratulations on everyone who got positive assessments and successfully received invitations 
I'm still waiting on my CDR.

While waiting I had a look at the video guides that are posted on skillselect website. There I noted that we need to list the employment history. I was got a bit confused whether we have to list our total history or just the relevant employment when we do that.

If I'm not claiming any marks for work experience, will DIAC still ask for evidence for everything that we list here? I'm a bit confused as I do not have good documentary evidence for some of my old employment. Those are not relevant to my chosen occupation anyway.

I would be very much grateful if you could kindly advice your opinion on this.

Thanks in advance & wish you all the very best.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on everyone who got positive assessments and successfully received invitations
> I'm still waiting on my CDR.
> ...



To count the experience should be relevant to the occupation chosen.

Cheers!


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> To count the experience should be relevant to the occupation chosen.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi destinationaustralia,

Thanks a lot for your kind information. I've only got 2 yrs relevant experience. So I will not get any marks for them :-(. Anyway if I get a positive assessment from EA, hopefully I can still make 65 points and submit an EOI.

My confusion here is whether I should list my employment (relevant 2yrs+irrelevant 1yrs) if Skillselect asks to fill in those details. Does DIAC seek evidence for everything that we put in Skillselect or just those for which we claim marks?

Thanks a lot for any information that you may be able to share.


----------



## amannanu (Oct 25, 2012)

DestinationAustralia, 

I have one request, I am in process of preparing CDR, and would want to prepare for the formal paper work requirements for the assessment from EA. 

Just wanted to enquire about the following things:

1. Apart from College degree, school certificates( 10th and 12th) what are the other educational certificates are required to be attested from Notary.
2. Is their any specific format in which Notary shall attest the documents or the format does not matter much?
3. Since i am going for both assemments( Migration as well as employment) , Do i need to get 2 certificates from my previous employers or one is enough?

Looking forward to your kind reply.

Thanks 
Aman


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

amannanu said:


> DestinationAustralia,
> 
> I have one request, I am in process of preparing CDR, and would want to prepare for the formal paper work requirements for the assessment from EA.
> 
> ...


1) The EA assessment form clearly mentions the documents required and the order in which they are to be placed. If I recollect right, for proof of Educational Qualification, Notary attested copies of the following certificates are required,
a) Original Degree Certificate and their English Translation if any (10th, 12th are not required).
b) Marks sheet of all years/semesters.

2) Notary should mention" This is a true copy of the Original". The name, tele no. and address of the Notary should be clearly mentioned.

3) The application is common for employment assessment also (you only have to tick the relevant column and pay the extra fees). So one copy is enough. Take care to see that the Experience Certificate covers the full period of employment assessment (dd/mm/yy).

Good Luck.

Cheers!


----------



## amannanu (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks again Destinationaustralia!!

You are right, These things are mentionedin the Migration Assessment Guide, But it is always better to get a clear prespective from experienced people like you. Really appreciate your quick response!!


Thanks
Aman


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

I've submitted my CDR to EA on 27th July.

Status inquiry email to [email protected] now reports a date of 30th July. However as of now, I still haven't got any result or any other correspondence from them.

Since they had asked not to contact them during the waiting period I never called or emailed them yet. Given that they are now processing applications received after my submission date I'm feeling more worried now.

I would be very much grateful if you could kindly advice what I might have to do now. Shall I call them? or wait a bit more before calling?

Your kind guidance is mostly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted my CDR to EA on 27th July.
> 
> ...


mail to enginneers australia to inform about your assessment result. Hopefully they will answer asap.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted my CDR to EA on 27th July.
> 
> ...


Your assessment results must be on its way. Now that the waiting period is up you can also call them up or e-mail them. They are very prompt in replying. In case you want the results by courier this is the time to call them. Else EA will send it by ordinary post.

As they have not contacted you so far, it means that you CDR is OK ( else in case of deficiencies EA intimates you so and gives an opportunity to clarify/ give more details) 


Cheers!


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi DestinationAustralia, 

Which courier company did you use for courier pick up and how did you go about arranging for a courier pick up? 

It took two whole weeks for my CDR to reach Engineers Australia from Singapore via normal air registered mail. 

My CDR was received on the 28 Aug 2012 and I am expected a results something in the middle of December. I believe an air mail via Australia Post if going to take around the same time, 2 weeks. 

I do not mind paying extra for a direct courier or an expedited urgent air mail but have not used such service before. 

Can anyone with experience on this matter help us out on this by giving your account of how to arrange for express courier to destination outside of Australia? Thank you.


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi civicblade,

I used DHL, currently I live in Qatar it took 3 days to reach Qatar from Australia. I think for Singapore it should take lesser time. 

Check with DHL for price.The process is simple , inform by email to EA that u want the letter to be picked up by courier,they will provide u the details like contact person name ,phone number as soon the letter is ready.


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

DHL asked me to fill up import request form.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi DestinationAustralia,
> 
> Which courier company did you use for courier pick up and how did you go about arranging for a courier pick up?
> 
> ...


I had applied through an agent in Australia. so it was delivered to the Agent by ordinary post. But for overseas a good courier is recommended. If you trust the postal system in Singapore then ordinary post is good enough. Else, approach a good courier at your place who has operations in Australia and request a pick up from EA. After this email EA giving the details and request them to hand over the assessment letter to the courier's local office representative. you should do this a week before the tentative assessment date (say by Dec first week)

Cheers!


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

*Opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia*

I am an Electrical Engineer and have more than 8 years experience. My migration agent submitted my CDR with its assessment fee $550 only. My agent informed me that it is not necessary to pay $150 for the opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia.

Is it actually necessary to pay $150 for the opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia? Could anyone clarify this?


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Your assessment results must be on its way. Now that the waiting period is up you can also call them up or e-mail them. They are very prompt in replying. In case you want the results by courier this is the time to call them. Else EA will send it by ordinary post.
> 
> As they have not contacted you so far, it means that you CDR is OK ( else in case of deficiencies EA intimates you so and gives an opportunity to clarify/ give more details)
> 
> ...


Hi masud09 & destinationaustralia,

thanks a lot for your encouraging words. Called them and the assement has been OK  They even gave a scanned copy so that I could proceed with EOI while it comes in the mail.


For anyone who is still waiting, my CDR was received by EA on 27th July and the result is dated 19th Nov. The wait has been 15weeks+10days exactly what they indicated in reply to status inquiry emails.

I've just created my EOI for 189 with 65 points. after I completed all the pages the final screen indicated as follows.

Result: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points
Status: SUBMITTED

Is this the correct message to get after submission?

Thanks a million for all the information you are giving


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> I am an Electrical Engineer and have more than 8 years experience. My migration agent submitted my CDR with its assessment fee $550 only. My agent informed me that it is not necessary to pay $150 for the opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia.
> 
> Is it actually necessary to pay $150 for the opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia? Could anyone clarify this?


Dear greenbangla,

Please double check the fee with new form on EA website.
For me the form said:
$600 without GST (if submitting from outside Australia)
$660 with GST (if submitting within Australia)

I didn't get an opinion on employment record. Think there will be some extra fee for that.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Hi masud09 & destinationaustralia,
> 
> thanks a lot for your encouraging words. Called them and the assement has been OK  They even gave a scanned copy so that I could proceed with EOI while it comes in the mail.
> 
> ...


The message is absolutely ok. Best wishes for the next steps!


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

This is great news that Engineers Australia is able to give us a scanned copy as soon as the results are ready. 

I am hoping to submit the EOI before 15 Dec 2012 round of selection. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Hi masud09 & destinationaustralia,
> 
> Result: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points
> Status: SUBMITTED
> ...


Congratulations in advance. You'll get the invitation in the next (15 Dec I suppose) round!

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> I am an Electrical Engineer and have more than 8 years experience. My migration agent submitted my CDR with its assessment fee $550 only. My agent informed me that it is not necessary to pay $150 for the opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia.
> 
> Is it actually necessary to pay $150 for the opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia? Could anyone clarify this?


If you have 8 years of experience in the nominated occupation, you should go for work experience assessment - it would give you 15 additional points. 

Cheers!


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> If you have 8 years of experience in the nominated occupation, you should go for work experience assessment - it would give you 15 additional points.
> 
> Cheers!


You are quite right, destinationaustralia!
Why would his agent do that? The only reason I have in mind is if his occupation is different from his experience ?!

I would personally pay much more for 15 points if I could ;-)


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Dear greenbangla,
> 
> Please double check the fee with new form on EA website.
> For me the form said:
> ...


Dear flast771,

After June 2012, the summery statement format of CDR is changed and the fee is $600 without GST. But before June 2012, the fee was $550. My MARA agent posted my CDR on the 1st of July and it was received by EA on the 9th of July. That time I e-mailed to EA for asking information regarding the fee and the format of CDR. EA replied to me that they would accept the old fee ($550) and old format of CDR which would be received on July 2012 only.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> If you have 8 years of experience in the nominated occupation, you should go for work experience assessment - it would give you 15 additional points.
> 
> Cheers!


Dear destinationaustralia,

Thanks for your reply.

I have found from Booklet 6 that EA is able to give an opinion on the work experience only and DIAC will give the additional points on the basis of the work experience. Therefore, is it necessary to pay additional fee to EA for taking an opinion on my work experience?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> Dear destinationaustralia,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have found from Booklet 6 that EA is able to give an opinion on the work experience only and DIAC will give the additional points on the basis of the work experience. Therefore, is it necessary to pay additional fee to EA for taking an opinion on my work experience?


Please note that DIAC wil not Repeat Will Not give points for work experience unless the Assessing Agency for the occupation (EA for Engineers) gives a positive assessment of the same. However, one can also request EA separately for work experience assessment.



Cheers!


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Please note that DIAC wil not Repeat Will Not give points for work experience unless the Assessing Agency for the occupation (EA for Engineers) gives a positive assessment of the same. However, one can also request EA separately for work experience assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congratulations in advance. You'll get the invitation in the next (15 Dec I suppose) round!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi ils2_fly & destinationaustralia,

Thanks a lot for the clarification on message after EOI submission.

Could you kindly advice if we need to get any documentation or money ready to apply soon once we are invited please? I mean do we need any documentation or payment to accept an invitation? If so is there a list of such things given in some document?

Thanks again for your advice and guidance.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have lodged my CDR application on 12-nov for assessment and skilled employment. I wanted to know whether Engineers Australia is going to verify the employment by contacting my Employers either by phone or email

Thanks in advance


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> I have lodged my CDR application on 12-nov for assessment and skilled employment. I wanted to know whether Engineers Australia is going to verify the employment by contacting my Employers either by phone or email
> 
> Thanks in advance


In either way you mentioned they may do it.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> In either way you mentioned they may do it.


Thanks a lot.....


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

The automated reply from Engineers Australia for CDR process enquiry has been showing 06 August for the past one week. 

The assessment progress seems to have slowed down quite a lot. Is this period holiday season in Australia?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

civicblade said:


> The automated reply from Engineers Australia for CDR process enquiry has been showing 06 August for the past one week.
> 
> The assessment progress seems to have slowed down quite a lot. Is this period holiday season in Australia?





I spoke to EA and they are processing Aug-10 applications now. The automated reply says 8-Aug. They are closed from 25-Dec to 1-Jan only.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi varuni, 

Thanks for the update. I am hoping that EA can complete my CDR assessment before they shut down for the year end holidays. My CDR reached them on 28 August 2012.


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,

would you mind sending me your CDR reports?
I have been assessed and got the outcome... but as an engineering technologist instead... failed to get electrical engineering qualification.

If you can send it to my gmail account, [email protected], it will be much appreciated.





destinationaustralia said:


> Hello everybody, My agent told me that the CDR application(Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311) was submitted on 10 Apr. But the Credit Card has not yet been charged. What should I do? The agent insists that he has lodged the application.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Every budy..
I have logged my File in EA in January-12 & Still i have not received any of the information for my assessment....
Please suggest what should i do???
Last reply my agent got on 31st Oct that it will take another 5-6 weeks..
Please suggest....


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

yooun88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> would you mind sending me your CDR reports?
> I have been assessed and got the outcome... but as an engineering technologist instead... failed to get electrical engineering qualification.
> ...


Hi yoon, 
It would not be ethical to share a CDR, being a report of the personal engineering activities carried out by an individual. Moreover, if any hint of plagiarism is detected the EA would take a serious note of it. I would therefore suggest that the CDR be prepared as a distinct and personal professional account. The CDR preparing instructions are quite elaborately explained in the EA Booklet. I had just followed the same, point by point. 
Any specific queries can posed to this forum and it will be answered.

Good Luck
Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Every budy..
> I have logged my File in EA in January-12 & Still i have not received any of the information for my assessment....
> Please suggest what should i do???
> Last reply my agent got on 31st Oct that it will take another 5-6 weeks..
> Please suggest....


Why did you wait this long. It is almost a year. I understand EA is currently taking only 15 weeks for assessment. Your Agent is taking you for a ride. Are you shure that the agent has submitted your appl. Has he given you a receipt from EA? immediately email EA explaining your situation and requesting your status.

Good luck

Cheers!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Why did you wait this long. It is almost a year. I understand EA is currently taking only 15 weeks for assessment. Your Agent is taking you for a ride. Are you shure that the agent has submitted your appl. Has he given you a receipt from EA? immediately email EA explaining your situation and requesting your status.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers!


He has send the Hard Copies on 10th of january to EA & received the 1st intimation on 26th May that we are working on your client and will update you. After that on 31st July i have received the intimation from EA that i need to send my IELTS and i have send it on 8th August. After that he has send the reminder on 16th October and they have replied on 29th Oct that it will take another 5-6 weeks time.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> He has send the Hard Copies on 10th of january to EA & received the 1st intimation on 26th May that we are working on your client and will update you. After that on 31st July i have received the intimation from EA that i need to send my IELTS and i have send it on 8th August. After that he has send the reminder on 16th October and they have replied on 29th Oct that it will take another 5-6 weeks time.




Should i directly send a mail to EA??? R u sure this will not effect on assessing my file either +ve /- ve.

I am much worried about my case. 
Name of my case office is HongWei GUO MIEAust | Migration Skills Assessor [/B]


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Should i directly send a mail to EA??? R u sure this will not effect on assessing my file either +ve /- ve.
> 
> I am much worried about my case.
> Name of my case office is HongWei GUO MIEAust | Migration Skills Assessor [/B]


Yes of course.
No effect
How do you know this Did the CO contact you.

Cheers!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Yes of course.
> No effect
> How do you know this Did the CO contact you.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi All,

I got my CID number from EA on 30th July and after that i have send the IELTS Score from IDP,

I have not received any response after that, I have my CID number and is there any link through which i can check the online status from EA.

Please suggest..


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

buddi said:


> So the current turn around time of 13 weeks is misleading.



Hi ,

did u get your Assessment result, & by when, as my case was filled with the same time frame as yours,

Regards,


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi annadlitesh, why don't you give EA a call? The last time I called, there was a friendly guy on the line who answered my queries efficiently.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

EA received my CDR on the 28 Aug 2012. This week is week number 15 but the status shows that they are assessing CDRs submitted on 16 Aug 2012. From the pace and the shutdown for Christmas, I think my CDR can only be asssessed in 2013 and that will bring the total number of weeks needed for CDR assessment to ~20 weeks, 5 weeks longer than the estimated 15 weeks when I submit the CDR. 

Compared to other profession, example Accountants, their skill assessment waiting time is only 2-3 weeks. 

Making a logical guess, I believe the DIAC has space for more engineers but the bottleneck seems to be Engineers Australia.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my CID number from EA on 30th July and after that i have send the IELTS Score from IDP,
> 
> ...


email EA on [email protected]

Good luck

Cheers!


----------



## mhm2009 (Jun 22, 2012)

thanx all for help 

i received a letter form EA after submitting my CDR 

he is requiting my IELTS report and he will be glad to complete my assessment

does this mean i am approved after he receive my IELTS??

and how much time needed for my IELTS report reach to EA from saudi Arabia i already informed the test center to send it in 6/12/2012


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

mhm2009 said:


> thanx all for help
> 
> i received a letter form EA after submitting my CDR
> 
> ...



Dear MHM,

Can you comment on when was your CDR received by EA?

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## mhm2009 (Jun 22, 2012)

varuni said:


> Dear MHM,
> 
> Can you comment on when was your CDR received by EA?
> 
> ...


it was 2 of august


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like I am going to miss the 17 Dec selection as EA has overran the estimated 15weeks lead time for CDR assessment.

To all engineers out there in the similar situation, good luck to us in our EOI selection in 2013.


----------



## mhm2009 (Jun 22, 2012)

mhm2009 said:


> thanx all for help
> 
> i received a letter form EA after submitting my CDR
> 
> ...


guys any one can help me ??


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mhm2009 said:


> guys any one can help me ??


EA will process ur application getting all documents.

It should not take no more than 3 days to reach doc to EA if u have sent through a reputed courier service. Mine took 3 days frm Bangladesh through TNT.


----------



## jaswinder (Aug 20, 2012)

dear seniors,

please let me know how to pay visa fees of 3060 AUD. because i have no credit card and my friend credit card limit is only 50000 INR

is there any other option of payment


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> email EA on [email protected]
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Allllllllllllllll

Finally i got my Positive Assessment after 40 Weeks......................


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Allllllllllllllll
> 
> Finally i got my Positive Assessment after 40 Weeks......................




Congrats! It sure must be a relief

40 weeks is almost twice the time claimed by EA. Which occupation were u assessed for and why the delay? Any queries delayed the process?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

varuni said:


> Congrats! It sure must be a relief
> 
> 40 weeks is almost twice the time claimed by EA. Which occupation were u assessed for and why the delay? Any queries delayed the process?


Hi 

I have waited for that long and assessed as Mechanical engineer.

No idea for delay..........


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi
> 
> I have waited for that long and assessed as Mechanical engineer.
> 
> No idea for delay..........



Sorry Anandlitesh! I saw your previous posts just now. Congrats man! Hope you have enough points to get an invite soon.

Good luck mate!


----------



## jaswinder (Aug 20, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congratulations in advance. You'll get the invitation in the next (15 Dec I suppose) round!
> 
> Cheers!


dear ,

please let me know how to pay visa fees of 3060 AUD. because i have no credit card and my friend credit card limit is only 50000 INR

is there any other option of payment

Thanks in advance


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jaswinder said:


> dear ,
> 
> please let me know how to pay visa fees of 3060 AUD. because i have no credit card and my friend credit card limit is only 50000 INR
> 
> ...


the one and only way to pay is through credit/ debit card.


----------



## jaswinder (Aug 20, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> the one and only way to pay is through credit/ debit card.


thanks

is this possible to pay by Debit card and how


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

For fellow engineers who had submitted your CDR on 24th of August and later, do expect an additional 1+ week of delay as Engineers Australia will shutdown for the Christmas and New Year holidays 24Dec - 1Jan. 

I think I can only expect my assessment results on the 2nd or 3rd week of Jan 2013, bringing the total processing time to 20-21 weeks as opposed to the 15 week estimation given during submission.


----------



## lalitmukhi (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Friends....

I am working as telecom network engineer in a reputed telecom MNC in India and having 4.6 years of experience in telecom background with B.tech in Electronics and communication. I am planning for Skill assessment at EA. I don't have any certification related to telecom ie. CCNA or any other. 

Does certifications matter in skill assessment?

As i have experience of 4 years and 6 months, so is it good to apply now or can i wait for next 6 months, so that my total exp. will be 5 years which gonna add 5 more points to my profile. Currently my total points will be around 60. Please suggest.

Is it a right time to apply for assessment or do i wait for July,2013 for new rules ???

Can any please send me CDR demo for my reference.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

lalitmukhi said:


> Hi Friends....
> 
> I am working as telecom network engineer in a reputed telecom MNC in India and having 4.6 years of experience in telecom background with B.tech in Electronics and communication. I am planning for Skill assessment at EA. I don't have any certification related to telecom ie. CCNA or any other.
> 
> ...








Certifications are not given any weightage as what EA looks for is demonstrable work experience in the area of expertise claimed. If you can achieve this with your experience letters and CDR ,that would be sufficient.

As far as years of experience is concerned, please note that the turn-around time for EA is currently more than 4 months. Also, if you continue to remain in the same company, the experience will be automatically counted even if EA assesses you for only X period of time. This is applicable to EOI status as well. The age and experience are updated automatically and reflect in the points. 

My two cents will be to start the process and not wait for rule changes and experience addition.


----------



## lalitmukhi (Dec 27, 2012)

thnks Varun.... so i will start the process ASAP....

1 more thing.......I haven't given IELTS yet and planning in February so before that can i apply for skill assessment and is it possible to submit the IELTS later.........

Any one Telecommunication Network Engineer...????

Regards
Lalit


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

lalitmukhi said:


> thnks Varun.... so i will start the process ASAP....
> 
> 1 more thing.......I haven't given IELTS yet and planning in February so before that can i apply for skill assessment and is it possible to submit the IELTS later.........
> 
> ...




That is one question that is a lingering doubt to me as well. I understood from the forum which my agent also confirmed that the receipt of the application is valid only if IELTS TRF reaches them before the CDR and other testimonials. Hence I also waited for my IELTS results though my CDR was ready.

However, I gather from some postings in this thread wherein the CDR was assessed and the Assessing Officer sent an email requesting for IELTS scores. 
If that is the case, we should not consider IELTS score as a gating factor. Though if the first attempt backfires and if we do not get Band-7 individually, our application might be delayed for assessment, which is an entirely different angle.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

civicblade said:


> For fellow engineers who had submitted your CDR on 24th of August and later, do expect an additional 1+ week of delay as Engineers Australia will shutdown for the Christmas and New Year holidays 24Dec - 1Jan.
> 
> I think I can only expect my assessment results on the 2nd or 3rd week of Jan 2013, bringing the total processing time to 20-21 weeks as opposed to the 15 week estimation given during submission.


Hi civicblade,

What is your CDR application status? Till now showing 22nd August processing. Did you mailed to EA?

Thanks


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi masud09, 

I've emailed EA to check on the status of my CDR and I was informed before Christmas that EA was then processing CDR submitted on the 24th of August 2012. 

The only thing we can do is wait patiently for the outcome of our skills assessment. 



masud09 said:


> Hi civicblade,
> 
> What is your CDR application status? Till now showing 22nd August processing. Did you mailed to EA?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

varuni said:


> That is one question that is a lingering doubt to me as well. I understood from the forum which my agent also confirmed that the receipt of the application is valid only if IELTS TRF reaches them before the CDR and other testimonials. Hence I also waited for my IELTS results though my CDR was ready.
> 
> However, I gather from some postings in this thread wherein the CDR was assessed and the Assessing Officer sent an email requesting for IELTS scores.
> If that is the case, we should not consider IELTS score as a gating factor. Though if the first attempt backfires and if we do not get Band-7 individually, our application might be delayed for assessment, which is an entirely different angle.


I think Band 6 in each module is sufficent as per as EA is concerned.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi masud09,
> 
> I've emailed EA to check on the status of my CDR and I was informed before Christmas that EA was then processing CDR submitted on the 24th of August 2012.
> 
> The only thing we can do is wait patiently for the outcome of our skills assessment.




As per the recent update of STATUS, EA is processing 23-Aug applications. I checked my older mails and on Dec-8 update, they were processing 15-Aug applications. I am sure that there are more applications received by EA which is contributing to this snail pace. If this trend continues, the turn-around-time will be 6 months very soon.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> I think Band 6 in each module is sufficent as per as EA is concerned.



Sorry. I think since I was aiming for atleast 7, I mistook 7 as the requirement. Thanks for correcting.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

*What is the turnaround time to assess the work experience from Engineers Australia?*

I am an Electrical Engineer and have more than 8 years experience. My MARA agent applied for the assessment of my engineering qualification only to Engineers Australia and not applied for the assessment of my work experience. I already got a positive outcome of my engineering qualification (Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311). Could anybody have assessed the work experience separately after getting the positive outcome of the engineering qualification and could tell me what is the turnaround time to assess the work experience from Engineers Australia?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi masud09,
> 
> I've emailed EA to check on the status of my CDR and I was informed before Christmas that EA was then processing CDR submitted on the 24th of August 2012.
> 
> The only thing we can do is wait patiently for the outcome of our skills assessment.




Hi Civicblade,

There is a thread on EA assessment in which the EA has indicated that Aug-27 applications may receive the assessment result this week. Just wanted to share the update with you, just in case.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/137650-ea-assessment.html#post1008659

Varuni


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Varuni, 

Thanks for the information. 

If this is really the case, then I have a good chance of making it for the 21st Jan invite. 



varuni said:


> Hi Civicblade,
> 
> There is a thread on EA assessment in which the EA has indicated that Aug-27 applications may receive the assessment result this week. Just wanted to share the update with you, just in case.
> 
> ...


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

This is the 20th week since my CDR was received by EA. The estimated lead time for assessment during submission was only 15 weeks. OK, granted that there was a shortdown for Christmas and New Year but still this is a good 3 weeks longer than the estimate after taking into account a 2 weeks shutdown.

Perhaps EA knows about the delay for many of us is now working faster to process applications, I hope.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*EA - Positive Assessment*



varuni said:


> Hi Civicblade,
> 
> There is a thread on EA assessment in which the EA has indicated that Aug-27 applications may receive the assessment result this week. Just wanted to share the update with you, just in case.
> 
> ...



Hello Senior Expats and Fellow Members,

I called up Engineers Australia this noon and learnt that I have been Positively Assessed as Electronic Engineer for Qualification and Work experience (8.7 years). 

CDR applications received by EA on Aug-27. It gives me 65points and by God's grace gives me an invite soon.

Good luck Civicblade - Looking forward to hear your news SOOOOn...

Varuni


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi varuni, 

This is great news for you. Did you request for a scanned copy of the positive assessment letter? 

Are you able to submit your EOI without having to wait for the postal service to deliver the physical letter to you?

I have request EA in an email to send me a scanned copy of the assessment results as soon as possible so that I can submit my EOI. They have acknowledged my email but I not sure if EA will agree to provide a scanned copy. 

Does anyone knows what is on the assessment outcome letter and what is it (in the letter content) that is required by Skillselect EOI?

I am going to give EA a call tomorrow too to find out about my assessment outcome. 

Thanks. 



varuni said:


> Hello Senior Expats and Fellow Members,
> 
> I called up Engineers Australia this noon and learnt that I have been Positively Assessed as Electronic Engineer for Qualification and Work experience (8.7 years).
> 
> ...


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi varuni,
> 
> This is great news for you. Did you request for a scanned copy of the positive assessment letter?
> 
> ...




Hello Civicblade,

No I did not request it as I have given a local friend's address for communication. So I should get it next week.

They should be OK to send a scanned copy as per some email thread in the forum. Also, I confirmed with them the qualification assessment and also number of years of experience and they confirmed the 'from and to years' of assessment which coincides with my resume.

However, seeing is believing and hence I am also eagerly waiting to look into it.

Varuni


----------



## mhm2009 (Jun 22, 2012)

i got my positive assessment finally 

thanx all for help


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Varuni ,
Congrats on receiving the outcome from EA . You can request them for the file copy ( scanned ) for your reference in quoting to DIAC as you are to give only the reference number and to file your EOI if not filed till now . To file for visa and submit the documents , then you require to send the photocopy of the assessment . Good luck for your invite


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

varuni said:


> Hello Senior Expats and Fellow Members,
> 
> I called up Engineers Australia this noon and learnt that I have been Positively Assessed as Electronic Engineer for Qualification and Work experience (8.7 years).
> 
> ...


Hi,
Could you suggest anybody going for WA SS and how much time they take to nominate


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> I am an Electrical Engineer and have more than 8 years experience. My MARA agent applied for the assessment of my engineering qualification only to Engineers Australia and not applied for the assessment of my work experience. I already got a positive outcome of my engineering qualification (Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311). Could anybody have assessed the work experience separately after getting the positive outcome of the engineering qualification and could tell me what is the turnaround time to assess the work experience from Engineers Australia?


Hi greenbangla,

Did you asked your MARA agent about work experiences assessment? Is it mandatory for visa application? 

I also applied for qualification assessment only. I am in confusion...

Thanks
Masud


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

varuni said:


> Hello Senior Expats and Fellow Members,
> 
> I called up Engineers Australia this noon and learnt that I have been Positively Assessed as Electronic Engineer for Qualification and Work experience (8.7 years).
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
Hope you will get invite in next round..


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

hi sandy44, 

I have sent an email request to EA to provide me with a scanned copy of the assessment outcome through email but I have read on EA's MSA FAQ website that they do not communicate results through email. 

Is this still the case? Or will EA willingly provide a scanned copy of the outcome or the reference number? 

I am going to miss the 21 Jan EOI selection if I am to wait for the postal service to deliver the physical letter. 

Thanks.



sandy44 said:


> Hi Varuni ,
> Congrats on receiving the outcome from EA . You can request them for the file copy ( scanned ) for your reference in quoting to DIAC as you are to give only the reference number and to file your EOI if not filed till now . To file for visa and submit the documents , then you require to send the photocopy of the assessment . Good luck for your invite


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Civicblade,

It is that they don't give you the outcome thro' email , but you can request your assessor for the file copy ( scanned ) . Just give a humble request and further if they are in the processing stage then they may not answer your query . Only after they have completed then only they may send you that and it is upto their wish and will. Sometime they may not send it as told by my consultant as they get irritated if you ping them again and again . We can only wait patiently for the positive outcome to come.

Thanks
Sandy44


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Sandy44,

Thanks for the information. 

I've just called EA and the assessing officer told me that my assessment is positive and he will try to see what he can do to my request for a scanned copy of the assessment. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the scanned copy. If the scanned copy does arrive, I am very confident of having my EOI selected for the round on 21 Jan.


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats . You will definitely get your invite in the coming round of invitation . All the best.
Sandy44


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Sandy44, 

I have received the scanned copy of the assessment letter. The only reference number on the letter is the CID. I have entered the CID into EOI and I am now waiting on reply from this forum regarding the number of family numbers entry in the EOI. 

My first unborn child is due mid Feb 2013 and I am not sure if I should include him in the EOI, Should I enter "2" in the section as follows:

amily members: 

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? (yes)
Yes/ No

How many family members?* (1) or (2) (2 include my unborn baby or 1 just my wife)?

Thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi Sandy44,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...




Congrats Civicblade!!!


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Civicblade ,

I wanted to know that does this scanned copy has some watermark in the background of anything . As I have been told by my agent that for State sponsorship we have send a scanned copy of the original positive outcome letter.
Thaxs,
Sandy44


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Sandy44, 

Yes, for the scanned copy of the assessment letter, there is a big watermarked splashed right across the document and it says "File Copy Not for Submission to DIAC".


----------



## whoknows (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

First off, thank you all for sharing your experiences. This forum has been really helpful.

I got a letter from Engineers Australia saying that my career episodes provide insufficient detail. My assessor is asking me to resubmit. Has anyone in the forum had experience with this? I'll be giving EA a call but I don't know if I should write new essays or add more detail to the old one.

Any input would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

First off, did you write the career epsiodes with enough words (as recommended in the MSA migration booklet page 16) in the introduction, background, personal engineering activities and summary sections?

Next check that you use the right first person descriptive language as mandated by the migration booklet. 

<Please Note
Career Episodes must be written in the first person
singular clearly indicating your own personal role in
the work described. Remember, it is what ‘I did’, not
what ‘we did’ or what ‘I was involved in.’>

Read page 16 of the migration booklet again and check what is lacking in the current CDR that is not up to the standards mandated by the booklet. 

<Each career episode must clearly demonstrate the
application of engineering knowledge and skills in the
engineering discipline for which the applicant seeks
recognition.
That is, state "what you did" and describe "how you did
it", with emphasis on your own personal actions, eg "I
designed...", "I investigated...". Excessive technical detail
(diagrams, photos, calculations, tables) are not required.
Each career episode should emphasise any engineering
problems identified and any particular problem solving
techniques used by you. The purpose of this is to assess
the nature of the contribution which you may have made
to the engineering project or task - particularly if that
contribution was of a novel nature or critical to the
implementation of the task/project.
Please note that it is not sufficient to merely describe
work in which you were involved. Your own role in the
work must be clearly described by you, and be identifiable
in the assessment.>

Run down the list on the summary statement page and make sure that you have a paragraph in the career episode that address that particular requirement on the summary statement list. 

I find that the MSA booklet to be very comprehensive about guiding engineers on how to complete the CDR. 

Calling EA to find out exactly what is lacking in your career episode is a good idea. 

I've called EA two times and find that the people over at EA are friendly and efficient in addressing our request. 



whoknows said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First off, thank you all for sharing your experiences. This forum has been really helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Civicblade,

Do we have to provide the scanned copy of our Assessement of the original outcome or the one with watermark for applying for WA SS as I am going in for 190 visa , as I have to garner 5 points to reach the threshold limit of 60 points. Please suggest the way out so that before I turn 45 on 2nd April I get an invite from DIAC.
Regards,
Sandy44


----------



## whoknows (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey civicblade, thanks for the response. My assessor isn't in today, so I'll give him a ring tomorrow.

I actually called EA before I even got the letter just to request an update, and that was when I found out that I was being asked to resubmit. It didn't seem to be a good situation for me over the phone - my assessor didn't sound friendly and he told me that he was dissatisfied with my career episodes. I was just told that there didn't seem to be any professional engineering competencies in my essays. 

What compounds my worry is that I have no relevant experience to draw on other than my undergraduate projects, as I meandered off to a different field to my degree. I'm more than willing to re-write my rejected career episodes to demonstrate my competencies, but since the letter I received states "new career episodes" I am wondering whether it means amending my rejected ones OR writing new ones entirely.

Hopefully I'll be able to chat with him tomorrow to get some answers. Cheers.



civicblade said:


> First off, did you write the career epsiodes with enough words (as recommended in the MSA migration booklet page 16) in the introduction, background, personal engineering activities and summary sections?
> 
> Next check that you use the right first person descriptive language as mandated by the migration booklet.
> 
> ...


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Sandy44, 

The best thing to do is to check with WA SS department if the scanned copy if acceptable. The next best thing to do is to get your immigration agent's advice. 

If you want to be sure, wait for the physical letter to reach you before submitting for WA SS. 



sandy44 said:


> Hi Civicblade,
> 
> Do we have to provide the scanned copy of our Assessement of the original outcome or the one with watermark for applying for WA SS as I am going in for 190 visa , as I have to garner 5 points to reach the threshold limit of 60 points. Please suggest the way out so that before I turn 45 on 2nd April I get an invite from DIAC.
> Regards,
> Sandy44


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

whoknows said:


> Hey civicblade, thanks for the response. My assessor isn't in today, so I'll give him a ring tomorrow.
> 
> I actually called EA before I even got the letter just to request an update, and that was when I found out that I was being asked to resubmit. It didn't seem to be a good situation for me over the phone - my assessor didn't sound friendly and he told me that he was dissatisfied with my career episodes. I was just told that there didn't seem to be any professional engineering competencies in my essays.
> 
> ...



Hello whoknows,

I can understand your situation and the turmoil it will be causing. Did you refer to any CDR template before writing yours. The reason is though the MSA booklet is very explanatory, some reference will give a fair idea about the flow, language and keywords of reference to get your CDR a professional look.

Let me know if I can help in anyway.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## whoknows (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Varuni,

Thanks for responding. I did read through some CDRs, but they were all in a different discipline to mine. I had some practicing engineer friends proofread and it all seemed to be clear to them so I thought it would be OK.

I'll give my assessor a call and update this thread, maybe my experience will be of help to someone in the same boat.

Again, thanks for responding. It's good to have this forum, even just moral support helps 



varuni said:


> Hello whoknows,
> 
> I can understand your situation and the turmoil it will be causing. Did you refer to any CDR template before writing yours. The reason is though the MSA booklet is very explanatory, some reference will give a fair idea about the flow, language and keywords of reference to get your CDR a professional look.
> 
> ...


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

whoknows said:


> Hi Varuni,
> 
> Thanks for responding. I did read through some CDRs, but they were all in a different discipline to mine. I had some practicing engineer friends proofread and it all seemed to be clear to them so I thought it would be OK.
> 
> ...




Hello Whoknows!

Did you speak with your assessor? Any positive updates?

Varuni


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

EA seems to be processing at a good pace to clear backlogs.

Today's status email shows Sep-10th application under assessment. Application date moving at the rate of 1 day everyday. During December timeframe it was moving at rate of 2days per week....

Varuni


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

varuni said:


> Hello Civicblade,
> 
> No I did not request it as I have given a local friend's address for communication. So I should get it next week.
> 
> ...


does EA normally provide the years of experience in the result? or this is something you need to specifically ask for? how?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

ipink said:


> does EA normally provide the years of experience in the result? or this is something you need to specifically ask for? how?



You have to pay separate assessment fee for assessing your qualification and employment/skills.

Under employment, the job code under which we are assessed, years of experience (From and To month/year) will be indicated.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Dear all,

I wish to know how much time it would take to get the assessment report if the date mentioned in EA automated status mail matches my application receipt date.


----------



## manhaha (Dec 14, 2012)

varuni said:


> You have to pay separate assessment fee for assessing your qualification and employment/skills.
> 
> Under employment, the job code under which we are assessed, years of experience (From and To month/year) will be indicated.


I was wondering if I want to do skill assessment and want to gain the point from my work experiences as well 

How much for assessment fees?
It should be AUD$600+Skilled Employment AUD$250

850 AUD 
Am I right?

Thank you


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I wish to know how much time it would take to get the assessment report if the date mentioned in EA automated status mail matches my application receipt date.




The following were the EA timelines in my case:

Submitted Aug-27:

EA status mail indicated Aug-27 on Jan-10, however when I called EA on Jan-10, I was told that my assessment was positive. My letter reached a friend in Oz on 16-Jan. The assessment date was put in letter as Jan-14.

So in my case, on the date indicated in status mail of EA, my assessment was already over.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

manhaha said:


> I was wondering if I want to do skill assessment and want to gain the point from my work experiences as well
> 
> How much for assessment fees?
> It should be AUD$600+Skilled Employment AUD$250
> ...


Yes. I paid AUD850 for both assessments.

Varuni


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

varuni said:


> The following were the EA timelines in my case:
> 
> Submitted Aug-27:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the time line... Hope to get my EA assesement by next week... if everything goes fine...


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

varuni said:


> You have to pay separate assessment fee for assessing your qualification and employment/skills.
> 
> Under employment, the job code under which we are assessed, years of experience (From and To month/year) will be indicated.


Thanks for the reply. Is that a necessary step to include? Can i still lodge an EOI without it? I already mailed to EA my docs for assessment yesterday and read this only now.


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

varuni said:


> The following were the EA timelines in my case:
> 
> Submitted Aug-27:
> 
> ...


Did you appoint your friend as agent in the form that's why he/she received the letter? I already sent my docs for assessment. How can I arrange for the report to be mailed to my friend in Aussie to as opposed to mailed to me?


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

varuni said:


> EA seems to be processing at a good pace to clear backlogs.
> 
> Today's status email shows Sep-10th application under assessment. Application date moving at the rate of 1 day everyday. During December timeframe it was moving at rate of 2days per week....
> 
> Varuni


How about today? What date are processing already?


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

destinationaustralia said:


> Please note that DIAC wil not Repeat Will Not give points for work experience unless the Assessing Agency for the occupation (EA for Engineers) gives a positive assessment of the same. However, one can also request EA separately for work experience assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


I have over 8 years experience too and need to claim it to get 15 points. I did not ask for work experience assessment as my agency did not recommend it. Has anyone claimed for work experience without EA assessment?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

ipink said:


> How about today? What date are processing already?




You can send a blank email with subject: STATUS to [email protected] to learn the date that is being processed.

Thanks
Varuni


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

ipink said:


> Did you appoint your friend as agent in the form that's why he/she received the letter? I already sent my docs for assessment. How can I arrange for the report to be mailed to my friend in Aussie to as opposed to mailed to me?




No I did not appoint him as agent. I just shared his address as communication address.


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

varuni said:


> No I did not appoint him as agent. I just shared his address as communication address.


How? By emailing EA?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

ipink said:


> How? By emailing EA?


In application form itself


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

Latest turnaround time changed as 19 weeks. Lodged application on 12th Nov. seems that it will take to April for outcome.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

could anyone pls let me know how months (approx.) it will take for getting PR after EA assesment.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

*EA assessment outcome*

anybody recently got positive assessment outcome?
EA currently processing on my date 21 sept.
When they will inform me about my case?

Thanks


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

masud09 said:


> anybody recently got positive assessment outcome?
> EA currently processing on my date 21 sept.
> When they will inform me about my case?
> 
> Thanks


Today Engineers Australia informed about my +ve assessment outcome.


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

Also received positive assessment outcome from EA on 5th Feb ... CDRs launched on 21st Sept 2012. Next Step is to launch EOI... please guide 
can anyone help me as my 7 years of experience has been acknowledged by EA, i claimed it to be around 10 years .... should i launch a review application?
please guide...


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

pak said:


> Also received positive assessment outcome from EA on 5th Feb ... CDRs launched on 21st Sept 2012. Next Step is to launch EOI... please guide
> can anyone help me as my 7 years of experience has been acknowledged by EA, i claimed it to be around 10 years .... should i launch a review application?
> please guide...


did you provide all required documents to EA for 10 years experiences?


----------



## zhuhai (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience getting the recognition letter through courier pickup? Can you tell me the procedure? Since Engineers Australia refuses to make any arrangements on my behalf, I'm not sure how this should be done.

I don't imagine they have waybills/consignment notes so I will need to get the courier service to drop them off at their office...


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

masud09 said:


> did you provide all required documents to EA for 10 years experiences?


The issue is that EA has recognized 7 months of my experience with one job and rejected 3 months of experience of the same job. Like i started the job in january and it ended in october. EA has accepted experience from april to october but from Jan to March they are silent ?

In EOI one has to give the starting and ending dates of jobs. If i give the starting date from Jan then it would contradict EA outcome of relevant experience and if I give April as starting date it would not be matching my documents...... confused please help what to do....


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

pak said:


> The issue is that EA has recognized 7 months of my experience with one job and rejected 3 months of experience of the same job. Like i started the job in january and it ended in october. EA has accepted experience from april to october but from Jan to March they are silent ?
> 
> In EOI one has to give the starting and ending dates of jobs. If i give the starting date from Jan then it would contradict EA outcome of relevant experience and if I give April as starting date it would not be matching my documents...... confused please help what to do....


what is you total point? if you can assure 60 points you can get invite for 189 in next round. 

Thanks


----------



## harith27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I am new to this forum 

I hold an Electronics & Communication engineering degree and have 5 years exp in Telecommunication industry .I have prepared the CDR , CPD etc and planning for skill assessment .In my 5 yr experience I have worked in 6 companies

I just wanted to know what all employment documents I should submit before Engineers Australia for speedy skill assessment ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Document Certification*

Hello everyone.

As per MSA booklet, any authorized lawyer can certify the copies of document. 
(Ref. MSA booklet, page 6).

Now, my grandfather is authorized lawyer in India.So, can he certify my copies? as I heard somewhere that a closely relative can not be a part of these things..

Help Me..


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

harith27 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am new to this forum
> 
> ...


If your Career Episode are based on work experience, you need to provide these all document evidences, OR atleast you have to provide an evidence of employment for which you have claimed career episode.

Moreover, if you can not get all documents from all employer, you can make statutory declaration for those employment. However, you should directly contact to Engineers Australia.


----------



## harith27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi akshay1229,


Thanks for the reply

I have 5 year exp and in that period I have worked in 6 companies 

I have experience letter from all the companies (mentioning my designation and dates ),

employment description letters mentioning about my roles and duties (except for 1 company)

Offer letter from 3 companies 

Will this be enough ?

I didn't understood "statutory declaration for those employment" ?

Can you explain it ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

harith27 said:


> Hi akshay1229,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> ...


I think..these will be enough..but don't prepare your career episode from the employer from which you did not get certificate...I believe that offer letter is not required from any of company.

Another answer: 
Statutory Declaration means an affidavit. It is a notarized document in which you should write about your documents for which you are unable to obtain.


----------



## harith27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi akshyay1229,

Thanks for the reply

Actually I have prepared my CDR and then only my agent told me to get these certificates 

I have experience letter from all the companies but lacks employment description letter from 1 company and I cannot skip that company as its a crucial one in my CDR. Also If I skip it my experience will come below 5 years as I am in a brim 

From that company I have payslips(in company letter pad) , offer letter, relieving letter and experience letter . With these documents can I include that company ?


----------



## CCPT (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm new here and I've to say, thank all you guys for keeping this topic alive, it has been very helpful !!

I've recently obtained a positive assessment from EA and I'm going to submit an EOI soon... I was just wondering if someone could help me on a few things:

1- According to what I've seen is not possible to attach any document (résumé, recommendation letters...) when we submit an EOI, right? IF yes, how will the potential employers see my unique characteristics, like the projects I was involved for example...

2- Is it possible to find out how many open vacancies are open or were given to a specific occupation under the different types of visa?

3- When you applied for the visa did you attached both Academic Testamur and Academic Transcript? or just first one?

Thks


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

harith27 said:


> Hi akshyay1229,
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> ...


let me tell you an important thing..for an immigration for AUstralia, you do not really need to hire an agent...anyways...
make a statutory declaration mentioning your all duties and responsibilities, duration and all..and also mention that why you are unable to get that certificate if you wish.. I hope you get this.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

CCPT said:


> I'm new here and I've to say, thank all you guys for keeping this topic alive, it has been very helpful !!
> 
> I've recently obtained a positive assessment from EA and I'm going to submit an EOI soon... I was just wondering if someone could help me on a few things:
> 
> ...


I wonder you are from Australia and expat for Australia..strange,,,anyways..

During submission of EOI, you dont need to attach documents. It will be done when you will be invited.

There is an occupation ceiling. You can visit on DIAC website

I think testamur and transcript..both are required.


----------



## CCPT (Feb 18, 2013)

*Attach documents - EOI*

Thank you for the help akshay1229 

During the submission of EOI I don't need to do it you're right, but we should be allowed to do it, just to give extra information to recruiters ?! at least I think we should...

Thank you





akshay1229 said:


> I wonder you are from Australia and expat for Australia..strange,,,anyways..
> 
> During submission of EOI, you dont need to attach documents. It will be done when you will be invited.
> 
> ...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

CCPT said:


> Thank you for the help akshay1229
> 
> During the submission of EOI I don't need to do it you're right, but we should be allowed to do it, just to give extra information to recruiters ?! at least I think we should...
> 
> Thank you


No. You can't. There is no any provision to attach docs. Employers will get your basic details through EOI. and if they find your degree and experience suitable, they will contact to DIAC for your information. By paying some fees, employers will be able to gain your more details and then they will nominate or contacts..refer booklet 5..

good luck..


----------



## harith27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks akshyay1229,


I am planning to go for a statutory declaration !


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

harith27 said:


> Thanks akshyay1229,
> 
> 
> I am planning to go for a statutory declaration !


i am also gonna do that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to the forum, I just lodged my CDR for electrical engineer. Have anyone from this forum been received +ve from EA LATELY. Coz the new processing time of 19 weeks seems to drive me crazy.....
Just want to know whether or not the outcome can ben launched earlier? is there any difference among occupations or they will all be treated equally?
Please let me know if anyone has been recently granted (especially from the same field), I am not sure EA are currently focusing on the applications from last year, and any upcoming application will now be put on a long queue ?
Many thanks


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

tuandm2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum, I just lodged my CDR for electrical engineer. Have anyone from this forum been received +ve from EA LATELY. Coz the new processing time of 19 weeks seems to drive me crazy.....
> Just want to know whether or not the outcome can ben launched earlier? is there any difference among occupations or they will all be treated equally?
> ...


EA will process sequentially, there is no way to overlapping applications.


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> EA will process sequentially, there is no way to overlapping applications.


Thanks for the reply. It is fair enough to process applications chronologically. Hope you guys keep the forum updated on your further outcomes. 
I have nothing to do, but wait for the sequel. 
Fingers crossed! Cheers


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

*pickup from EA*



zhuhai said:


> Does anyone have any experience getting the recognition letter through courier pickup? Can you tell me the procedure? Since Engineers Australia refuses to make any arrangements on my behalf, I'm not sure how this should be done.
> 
> I don't imagine they have waybills/consignment notes so I will need to get the courier service to drop them off at their office...


Hi zhuhai,
Had much trouble in arranging pickup from EA through Courier. First I contacted Australia Post and EA refused to handover letter to them as they were not following the procedure demanded by EA. Then I tried booking from Pakistan through DHL but again there was some procedural issue. 
Finally I contacted DHL Australia. Asked them to pick the document from EA by sending the consignment note/way bill. Paid through Credit Card and now my letter is on the way infact it has been collected today. Hope to receive it till wednesday. 
So finally just call DHL Australia and ask them that u want to arrange a pickup with receiver pay option. 
Best of luck


----------



## radhaprasad (Apr 25, 2013)

hi guys,

please help me in providing sample CDR's for telecom network engineer to complte my CDR's preparation.

WBR
Prasad


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

borntobeaussie said:


> Ok, by qualification assessment, what I mean is the skill assessment which does not include an opinion of EA on ur number of years of exp. Like in my case, I have 2 years of exp which will not give me any points. So I have not asked for an opinion on the exp. So what EA will do is basically tally my qualification with that of a degree in Australia and do a skill assessment. I guess most of you have also paid 150$ extra for the work exp assessment or a higher qualification assessment(for a PHD)




Hello everyone. I have already submitted my documents to engineers australia. I have 5 years of experience and have submitted all documents showing that. However, I didn't opt for the additional relevant work experience assessment optional service. Is this required? As I understand , Diac is anyway supposed to assess my experience again. 

I called up engineers australia today to enquire about this. They pointed out that they would only study and see if my degree is comparable to an Australian qualification and since I didn't opt for the additional optional service . They wouldn't assess my experience. 

They also said that diac prefers that engineers australia would be the assessing body for experience evaluation. 

Now after hearing this , I got really confused. Is the work experience assessment of engineers australia also required or is the standard skills assessment sufficient

A reply on this would be appreciated


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

pak said:


> The issue is that EA has recognized 7 months of my experience with one job and rejected 3 months of experience of the same job. Like i started the job in january and it ended in october. EA has accepted experience from april to october but from Jan to March they are silent ?
> 
> In EOI one has to give the starting and ending dates of jobs. If i give the starting date from Jan then it would contradict EA outcome of relevant experience and if I give April as starting date it would not be matching my documents...... confused please help what to do....


Hello there. Did you opt to get your work experience also evaluated by engineers Australia? Did you select the additional optional service to assess relevant overseas skilled employment too?


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

varuni said:


> Yes. I paid AUD850 for both assessments.
> 
> Varuni


Hello varuni

Thanks for u update. My question pertains to this point. Didn't diac assess your experience again, despite the work assessment given by engineers australia ? Referring to my case that can be found in the post just above, what's your opinion in this regard. What will be your advice

Thanks


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

pak said:


> Hi zhuhai,
> Had much trouble in arranging pickup from EA through Courier. First I contacted Australia Post and EA refused to handover letter to them as they were not following the procedure demanded by EA. Then I tried booking from Pakistan through DHL but again there was some procedural issue.
> Finally I contacted DHL Australia. Asked them to pick the document from EA by sending the consignment note/way bill. Paid through Credit Card and now my letter is on the way infact it has been collected today. Hope to receive it till wednesday.
> So finally just call DHL Australia and ask them that u want to arrange a pickup with receiver pay option.
> Best of luck


Hi, How did you inform EA that you are opting for a courier pick up? I would like to arrange for the same. Hope you can give further information on your experience.


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Hello everyone. I have already submitted my documents to engineers australia. I have 5 years of experience and have submitted all documents showing that. However, I didn't opt for the additional relevant work experience assessment optional service. Is this required? As I understand , Diac is anyway supposed to assess my experience again.
> 
> I called up engineers australia today to enquire about this. They pointed out that they would only study and see if my degree is comparable to an Australian qualification and since I didn't opt for the additional optional service . They wouldn't assess my experience.
> 
> ...


I have the same dilemma as you. My agency is saying that it is not necessary though however some forums I have read are contradicting. Please let me know once you have clarified this concern.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Lately, it is preferred that EA which is a technical body, will assess the technical experience as well as the degree which shall make the task of DIAC simpler. Due to the dual assessment on EA's part the assessment time has been shooting up (19 weeks as of now). Once the assessment is done by EA, it can easily be shared internally by DIAC and DIAC authority will not spend excessive time to re-do the verification. That said, every applicant must submit the required documents to DIAC (a lot of it are repeats of what has already been submitted to EA) and DIAC may take a call if they want to re-verify the employment or not.
My take on it is, get it assessed by EA and pay that extra $$ and avoid surprises and delays.
I am not sure what can be done now once the partial assessment request has been sent to EA.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Lately, it is preferred that EA which is a technical body, will assess the technical experience as well as the degree which shall make the task of DIAC simpler. Due to the dual assessment on EA's part the assessment time has been shooting up (19 weeks as of now). Once the assessment is done by EA, it can easily be shared internally by DIAC and DIAC authority will not spend excessive time to re-do the verification. That said, every applicant must submit the required documents to DIAC (a lot of it are repeats of what has already been submitted to EA) and DIAC may take a call if they want to re-verify the employment or not.
> My take on it is, get it assessed by EA and pay that extra $$ and avoid surprises and delays.
> I am not sure what can be done now once the partial assessment request has been sent to EA.


Thanks that sounds right wil make arrangements for the same


----------



## Kelvin8x (Apr 10, 2013)

any bro here can give me some guides on summary statement. It is great if any can share a sample for the reference. Thanks


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kelvin8x said:


> any bro here can give me some guides on summary statement. It is great if any can share a sample for the reference. Thanks


what type of guidance you required?


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> Hello everyone. I have already submitted my documents to engineers australia. I have 5 years of experience and have submitted all documents showing that. However, I didn't opt for the additional relevant work experience assessment optional service. Is this required? As I understand , Diac is anyway supposed to assess my experience again.
> 
> I called up engineers australia today to enquire about this. They pointed out that they would only study and see if my degree is comparable to an Australian qualification and since I didn't opt for the additional optional service . They wouldn't assess my experience.
> 
> ...


work exp. assessment is not mandatory from EA


----------



## Kelvin8x (Apr 10, 2013)

masud09 said:


> what type of guidance you required?


I have difficulty in preparing the summary statement based on the new competency elements from EA. Appreciate if any bro here can share me one of the summary statement sample so that I can roughly understand how to hit each sub element in the competency.


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

varuni said:


> In application form itself


at this point, can i still change the communication address even if I already sent in my CDR application?


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Thanks that sounds right wil make arrangements for the same


are you submitting work experience assessment even if your initial assessment is for processing? is EA okey with this?


----------



## ipink (Jan 28, 2013)

masud09 said:


> work exp. assessment is not mandatory from EA


Hi masud, even if i need the points for work experience, it is not mandatory that i have a work experience assessment from EA?


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

ipink said:


> are you submitting work experience assessment even if your initial assessment is for processing? is EA okey with this?


Actualy u may hav ur experience assessed by ea after initial skils assesment. However the fees for post assessment applicants is 300 aud


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guys January 21 applications being processed now


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi mates,

I completed my part time degree in August 2012 & is accredited degree(Washington accord). My experience is almost 15 years. Can I claim my experience as 15 years or it counts only after the completion of my degree.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

ipink said:


> Hi masud, even if i need the points for work experience, it is not mandatory that i have a work experience assessment from EA?


I claimed 5+ years exp. and didn't received exp. assessment from EA. Many got visa without EA assessment. DIAC may verify your work exp.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

24th now since quite a few days... might jump in to Feb soon.....:ranger:



yamahaneo said:


> Hi guys January 21 applications being processed now


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

*Sending IELTS Score to EA*

How does one send the IELTS scores to EA via the test center? Which of the two options is suggested/required for EA:


During registering for the IELTS exam there is an option to enter the details of the institution. Is this the place to enter EA address?

Or is it done after we get the IELTS TRF along with a letter that says pay 250/1250 for courier/post to the required institution.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Submitted to EA for Assessment on 15th April 2013. EA status for backlog is currently at 16th April 2013. On the status email it states "formal advice will be generated in 10 working days", Anyone knows what that means? Will I be advised through email or by post?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Submitted to EA for Assessment on 15th April 2013. EA status for backlog is currently at 16th April 2013. On the status email it states "formal advice will be generated in 10 working days", Anyone knows what that means? Will I be advised through email or by post?


By post. EA is currently assessing 29th January's CDR applicants.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

alihasan said:


> By post. EA is currently assessing 29th January's CDR applicants.


Thanks bro. Mine is under Accord Application, hence the different timeline.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Thanks bro. Mine is under Accord Application, hence the different timeline.


I figured that since I am also keeping an eye on the Accord applicants 
I only mentioned it as an update for folks like me 
What's your major?


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

alihasan said:


> I figured that since I am also keeping an eye on the Accord applicanya


As EA is processing Accord Application from 16th April, I should get the outcome of my assessment in a week or so, right? And will there be any other documents send to me apart from the so called "formal advice"?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> As EA is processing Accord Application from 16th April, I should get the outcome of my assessment in a week or so, right? And will there be any other documents send to me apart from the so called "formal advice"?


Yes most probably. They send it by ordinary post and I dunno about the postal service in your place. I haven't received my assessment yet, so can't say for sure. My docs reached Australia by 29 as per dhl and I received the acknowledgement from them on 5th may by post.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Got my reply from EA last monday. Positivly aaaessed as an Engineering Technologist.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

alihasan said:


> What's your major?


Sorry missed the above part. BEng Hons. Electrical & Electronic engineering


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I am stuck in a situation which might not be a major one but i feel it is.

I had submitted my CDR to EA on 8th March and currently assessment is going on for 15th Feb applications. So probably, am expecting my outcome by 3rd week of June.

Problem:

1. Me and my wife are currently out of india due to office work so wont be able to come to India before 3rd week of July
2. the address that i had given in the application is of rented house that i stay. And if the outcome is sent by post, no one will be there to accept it and i fear if it gets misplaced


So i would like to have advice as to how i should move forward

1. should i intimate EA/MSA about the problem and see if they can redirect the post to another address in india
2. will they intimate me about the outcome on mail or can i request for a scanned copy on mail?
3. or arranging a pickup at EA through any courier will be helpful? if so please guide me how to proceed.

Thanks


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am stuck in a situation which might not be a major one but i feel it is.
> 
> ...



1. You should send an email to [email protected], let them know that you will be out stationed till 3rd week of July. 
Request them to sent it to permanent address where your friends or relatives can receive it.

2. I received my assessment through scanned copy, so its possible 

3. If there is no one to receive that letter then you need to arrange for an pick up

(As for as the letter will not be bulky, so may be post man will drop it in your post box.)

All the best !!!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
EA seems to be going at good speed.This wednesday they were processing applications for 27th feb and today on friday they are processing applications for 7th march.
Also in their status check email it says they have hired additional staff to reduce the processing times.

Any clues?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello Everyone,
> EA seems to be going at good speed.This wednesday they were processing applications for 27th feb and today on friday they are processing applications for 7th march.
> Also in their status check email it says they have hired additional staff to reduce the processing times.
> 
> Any clues?


They have been saying that for a while. But I agree that they are processing fast now.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

alihasan said:


> They have been saying that for a while. But I agree that they are processing fast now.


How do u know that they are processing faster now?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

In response to my query email, I got a reply from case officer asking to submit Employment Verification Letter or Contract letter or Appraisal Letter etc for my CDR application to be processed further as just the statutory declaration isn't sufficient.

Did anyone face similar type of query?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Chin2, I am not sure if you are still active here or not but, my case is also being handled by HongWei GUO and after he requested some documents 2 weeks ago, which I provided him, he has not responded any of my emails... How was your experience with the assessor? Have you had any interaction with him?



Chin2 said:


> Below mentioned reply I got from EA :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> How do u know that they are processing faster now?


Hey. I got positive outcome...applied on 2nd April. Outcome received on 9th July.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Hey. I got positive outcome...applied on 2nd April. Outcome received on 9th July.


They are processing too fast. Although they say that it takes 19 weeks but I got in just 14 weeks exactly...


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> They are processing too fast. Although they say that it takes 19 weeks but I got in just 14 weeks exactly...


Congrats buddy.

What was your outcome?


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> They are processing too fast. Although they say that it takes 19 weeks but I got in just 14 weeks exactly...


Also

How did you know about your outcome?

WAS IT by email or sent by post?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Also
> 
> How did you know about your outcome?
> 
> WAS IT by email or sent by post?


I requested them to send me scanned copy to satisfy my curiosity. However, its not valid to submit to disc. I just got mail after positive assessment..now they will send me hard copy via post.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> I requested them to send me scanned copy to satisfy my curiosity. However, its not valid to submit to disc. I just got mail after positive assessment..now they will send me hard copy via post.


Fantastic. Waiting for that email

Congrats again


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> They are processing too fast. Although they say that it takes 19 weeks but I got in just 14 weeks exactly...


Yes you are right.the offixial processing time has reduced to 16 weeks now.they definately are getting faster.by the way was you application CDR type?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Yes you are right.the offixial processing time has reduced to 16 weeks now.they definately are getting faster.by the way was you application CDR type?


Ofcourse CDR...233111


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Ofcourse CDR...233111


...


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

manpower said:


> Thats great to know about that


when did you apply?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> when did you apply?


2nd April


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Hey. I got positive outcome...applied on 2nd April. Outcome received on 9th July.


Congrazzz mate...


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

When i check the status message,I get the reply that current processing time is 16 weeks.However i personally feel that its moving a bit more faster.I applied on 12th june and that time they were processing 27 feb applications.Now is 14th July and they are processing 7th april application.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, Any electronics engineer here with positive assessment outcome can share their Career episodes format? 
My cdr is now being assessed but have some shortcomings on the CEs. Maybe someone here with positive results can share his CEs just for reference. Thanks in advance.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi Guys, Any electronics engineer here with positive assessment outcome can share their Career episodes format?
> My cdr is now being assessed but have some shortcomings on the CEs. Maybe someone here with positive results can share his CEs just for reference. Thanks in advance.



Hi dude,
what kind of shortcoming have the pointed out.If you like you can also you consult professionals.

Cheers,
Manish


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Manish, my assessor asked me to revise my career episodes. I already have created new CEs but I am worrying that my assessor will not be satisfied with my new CEs. I need to compare my career episodes to a positively assessed one so that I can make some adjustments prior to sending to my case officer.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi Manish, my assessor asked me to revise my career episodes. I already have created new CEs but I am worrying that my assessor will not be satisfied with my new CEs. I need to compare my career episodes to a positively assessed one so that I can make some adjustments prior to sending to my case officer.




did you write your CEs in connection with your work or project related...??
Did you quote all of them in your Prof Enggr Summary Statement??


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi JP, I based my original CEs on my current job and my assessor clasify the CEs more as an associate engineer. I need to create new CEs that would support my skills as a Professional Engineer. I already have created new CEs but I need to compare it before I send it to my assessor.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi Manish, my assessor asked me to revise my career episodes. I already have created new CEs but I am worrying that my assessor will not be satisfied with my new CEs. I need to compare my career episodes to a positively assessed one so that I can make some adjustments prior to sending to my case officer.


HI rowell,
My CDR is also under assessment.As far as i know from good resources if proper content is included in the CDR one can be assessed for proff engineer.By content i mean there is a sort of pre defined structure and if you write it accordingly it should be fine.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi JP, I based my original CEs on my current job and my assessor clasify the CEs more as an associate engineer. I need to create new CEs that would support my skills as a Professional Engineer. I already have created new CEs but I need to compare it before I send it to my assessor.


Which occupation is you applying...................I can forward my CEs ...If you would like to for reference......

Cheers
JP


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi JP, please check PM. Thanks mate!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Submitted to EA for Assessment on 15th April 2013. EA status for backlog is currently at 16th April 2013. On the status email it states "formal advice will be generated in 10 working days", Anyone knows what that means? Will I be advised through email or by post?


May you made a mistake.EA is assessing 15th april applications today.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> I requested them to send me scanned copy to satisfy my curiosity. However, its not valid to submit to disc. I just got mail after positive assessment..now they will send me hard copy via post.


Did they inform by email about your outcome first or did u email them first....?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I also got scanned copy of my positive outcome 10 days ago but haven't received the hard copy in postal mail. How long did it take for you to get the hard copy?



akshay1229 said:


> I requested them to send me scanned copy to satisfy my curiosity. However, its not valid to submit to disc. I just got mail after positive assessment..now they will send me hard copy via post.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> I also got scanned copy of my positive outcome 10 days ago but haven't received the hard copy in postal mail. How long did it take for you to get the hard copy?




one week ...I suppose.....


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmmm... Thanks... let's see if it comes today or else will ask them to send me another copy I suppose.



JP Mosa said:


> one week ...I suppose.....


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> When i check the status message,I get the reply that current processing time is 16 weeks.However i personally feel that its moving a bit more faster.I applied on 12th june and that time they were processing 27 feb applications.Now is 14th July and they are processing 7th april application.


hi Metallica
you are right that EA is processing the CDR at a good pace..and the turnaround time has changed to 16 weeks ..just want to know what is your stream of qualification?
i have applied for my qualification assessment on 24june. i am a mechanical engineer with 3 years of experience.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi Manish, my assessor asked me to revise my career episodes. I already have created new CEs but I am worrying that my assessor will not be satisfied with my new CEs. I need to compare my career episodes to a positively assessed one so that I can make some adjustments prior to sending to my case officer.


hi rowell
as you mentioned that your case officer was not satisfied with one of your CE and you have prepared a new one. just want to know that how much time they take in such cases to assess your new CE..? do they again take that long perioed of 16 weeks or so???
just worried because i have also applied for my assessment and i am in this long waiting period. :-(
please bear with me if i have asked any silly question as i am new to this forum.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi surjeet, I submitted my cdr last apr16. Approximately 16 weeks after and my cdr was already being assessed. I resubmitted new CEs yesterday and waiting for the result. I just hope my CO will give me a positive assessment. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi JP

i have also applied for assessment to EA.
i would really appreciate if you could please share you CEs with me so that i can have some idea about mine...i am a mechanical engineer by profession..
Though i have given best from my side and created all my CE of around 1900 to 2000 word limit with good material from my oil & gas job.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Rowell
thank you for rply and i wish you very good luck for the result ..please keep us updated about the ooutcome


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi surjeet, I submitted my cdr last apr16. Approximately 16 weeks after and my cdr was already being assessed. I resubmitted new CEs yesterday and waiting for the result. I just hope my CO will give me a positive assessment. Fingers crossed...


hi rowell
want to know that did you sent that updated CE by post or your assessing officer asked it by an email?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi surjeet, my assessing officer just asked me to send the new CEs thru email..


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> hi Metallica
> you are right that EA is processing the CDR at a good pace..and the turnaround time has changed to 16 weeks ..just want to know what is your stream of qualification?
> i have applied for my qualification assessment on 24june. i am a mechanical engineer with 3 years of experience.




Yes they certainly have become speedier.I have been observing that on an average they are processing moving at the speed of 10-12days(from receipt)/Week.As far as i understand may be i will expect anywhere from 12-14 weeks for outcome,although they say 16.

Before someone got in 16 weeks when time was 19.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> In response to my query email, I got a reply from case officer asking to submit Employment Verification Letter or Contract letter or Appraisal Letter etc for my CDR application to be processed further as just the statutory declaration isn't sufficient.
> 
> Did anyone face similar type of query?


Hi DesiTadka
I have also submitted my CDR on24 june with statutory declaration and did not know that they can ask ask such things as well....
Did you submit those asked docs and what is your outcome?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

The assessment resulted in positive outcome right after I provided them with the documents.



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi DesiTadka
> I have also submitted my CDR on24 june with statutory declaration and did not know that they can ask ask such things as well....
> Did you submit those asked docs and what is your outcome?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> The assessment resulted in positive outcome right after I provided them with the documents.


Congrats for the +ve outcome ...
wish you good luck for future process.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## pavan.kom (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Is there anyone who is trying to get assessment for electronics engineering.
I already applied for my assessment and been asked to provide more details in my cdrs. I already rewrote them. But the major thing I'm worried abt is that she specifically pointed a 2 yr gap in my cv whr no activity is mentioned. Has anyone faced this problem?? 

More advises will be much appreciated 

Regards 
Pavan


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

pavan.kom said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is there anyone who is trying to get assessment for electronics engineering.
> I already applied for my assessment and been asked to provide more details in my cdrs. I already rewrote them. But the major thing I'm worried abt is that she specifically pointed a 2 yr gap in my cv whr no activity is mentioned. Has anyone faced this problem??
> 
> ...


Hi pavan,
what kind of details,have they asked for?
If you want i can have alook at your CDR and probably semd you a questionaaire according to which you can structure them.

Also what is the GAP in your CV for?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi surjeet, my assessing officer just asked me to send the new CEs thru email..



Hi rowell 
Any update on your outcome?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## pavan.kom (Jul 21, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi pavan,
> what kind of details,have they asked for?
> If you want i can have alook at your CDR and probably semd you a questionaaire according to which you can structure them.
> 
> Also what is the GAP in your CV for?


Hi Metallica 

Thank you for Ur fast reply and I appreciate your time 

This is what she asked regarding my CV " The CV you have provided shows a blank period from 2010 to 2012. Please provide a more complete CV "

And coming to cdrs she asked me to put them in more detail regarding my role in the project and already gave a clear explanation but she seems to b not happy with what I submitted. I'm trying to rewrite them and submit by Tuesday.

After finishing my diploma in Australia I was on TR from 2010 to 2012. I had no experience during this time.

I started working in electronics filed from 2012 to till date.
I also had precious experience in India for which I already supplied my employer reference. Only problem is that I didn't work in the same field from 2010 to 2013.
Will this be a barrier for achieving positive output. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Helo everyone

By the grace of the Lord jesus Christ and lots of prayers. 

I received positive outcome from engineers australia
After 14 weeks for anxious waiting 

Applied on April 22 
Assessment result on 19 July

Production or plant engineer
233513


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Helo everyone
> 
> By the grace of the Lord jesus Christ and lots of prayers.
> 
> ...


congratulations mate:clap2:

..wishing you good luck for future process..
i am in the same queue and submitted my CDR on 24 june..
did all went good or your assessor had any queries regarding your docs or CDR?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Boss EA is on yesterday they were processing 17th April applications and today 29th april

Amazing i should say!


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> congratulations mate:clap2:
> 
> ..wishing you good luck for future process..
> i am in the same queue and submitted my CDR on 24 june..
> did all went good or your assessor had any queries regarding your docs or CDR?


Nothing further was asked

It was direct

I had also asked for work experience evaluation


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Boss EA is on yesterday they were processing 17th April applications and today 29th april
> 
> Amazing i should say!


hi
true buddy..
i checked in the morning and was literally amazed to see their processing speed.. they are completing a month's applications in around 15-20 days ..


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Nothing further was asked
> 
> It was direct
> 
> I had also asked for work experience evaluation


ok.. i didnot ask for work experience evaluation... i think it is not mandatory but does it make any difference?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Yamahaneo, congrats for a positive outcome on your assessment. 

Did your assessing officer emailed you on the result or you waited for the mailed outcome?

I am still waiting for the my assessment result and my problem is my email is compromised/hacked. I cannot login on it and I am not sure if my CO has already sent any information on the outcome. Is it possible to ask for the result using another email account or do I have to call my CO directly?

I have submitted my cdr last apr16, re-submitted the career episodes last jul19 and now I am waiting for the outcome.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

rowell said:


> Yamahaneo, congrats for a positive outcome on your assessment.
> 
> Did your assessing officer emailed you on the result or you waited for the mailed outcome?
> 
> ...


Better call them to ask about that


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> ok.. i didnot ask for work experience evaluation... i think it is not mandatory but does it make any difference?


Hello 

I had mixed and inconclusive responses on that query. So I didn't take a chance

I did my experience evaluation too


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Helo everyone
> 
> By the grace of the Lord jesus Christ and lots of prayers.
> 
> ...


Hey Congrats,
Even I had applied around the same time (got a receipt of 11th April'13).
But am still waiting for an reply from EA.
I also had opted the same route - CDR but for Technical Sales representative.

Dont understand why i havnt got any response yet....
Is there a way to check / find out whats the progress??


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Yamahaneo, did your CO sent the result thru email or did you waited for the hardcopy mailed from EA?


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hey Congrats,
> Even I had applied around the same time (got a receipt of 11th April'13).
> But am still waiting for an reply from EA.
> I also had opted the same route - CDR but for Technical Sales representative.
> ...


Send an email with your receipt and CiD and ask for an update


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got an email from case officer for positive outcome. Thank God.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrata mate!

Did your cdr had any shortcomings before being assessed with positive outcome?

Please share your experience woth EA. Thanks.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

rowell said:


> Congrata mate!
> 
> Did your cdr had any shortcomings before being assessed with positive outcome?
> 
> Please share your experience woth EA. Thanks.


Thanks mate. No shortcomings. I checked on Tuesday that EA were processing 29 April cases so I sent them an enquiry about my case and requested a scanned copy of the outcome letter. They replied today with positive outcome for Professional Engineer. As per them, I will receive a formal letter within few days by post.
As for cdr preparation, I believe msa booklet coupled with this forum is the best guide.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Thats good mate!

Did you used the msastatus email for enquiring the result? Or did you email your CO directly? 

I hope you don't mind me asking too many questions..


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

rowell said:


> Thats good mate!
> 
> Did you used the msastatus email for enquiring the result? Or did you email your CO directly?
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking too many questions..


I dont expect EA wait times to reduce anymore as they have removed the sentence that sorry for the delay we have appointed extra staff for faster processing.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

rowell said:


> Thats good mate!
> 
> Did you used the msastatus email for enquiring the result? Or did you email your CO directly?
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking too many questions..


I used the mstatus email as I don't know any other email id.
No worries mate. It is always good to ask.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Just got an email from case officer for positive outcome. Thank God.


Hi Ali

congrats for your +ve outcome..

can you please share your that for which field you have applied for CDR ? is it mechanical?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Ali
> 
> congrats for your +ve outcome..
> 
> can you please share your that for which field you have applied for CDR ? is it mechanical?


Thanks mate. No I applied as professional civil engineer.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys, just an update for those who knew about my assessment situation..

I sent an email to my assessing officer asking for the outcome of my CDR application and asked for a scanned copy of the letter. But she replied that the result has been mailed to me last 19 july 2013. My CO never mentioned in the reply email the result whether it's a positive or negative one.

All I can do now is wait for it to arrive....


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi guys, just an update for those who knew about my assessment situation..
> 
> I sent an email to my assessing officer asking for the outcome of my CDR application and asked for a scanned copy of the letter. But she replied that the result has been mailed to me last 19 july 2013. My CO never mentioned in the reply email the result whether it's a positive or negative one.
> 
> All I can do now is wait for it to arrive....


ohh.. that is really annoying...
dont worry Rowell ..hope for the best and keep us updated please.

Good luck!!!


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Received an email today saying that my application has been successful.Thanks to the Almighty ALLAH that there was no problem or shortcoming.......


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

shishir said:


> Received an email today saying that my application has been successful.Thanks to the Almighty ALLAH that there was no problem or shortcoming.......


Congratulations mate:clap2:

Feeling really excited to see that everyone is getting +ve outcomes can't wait to post my result.hopefully i will get the same result..:fingerscrossed:

BTW good luck for future process.!!!


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Congratulations mate:clap2:
> 
> Feeling really excited to see that everyone is getting +ve outcomes can't wait to post my result.hopefully i will get the same result..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> BTW good luck for future process.!!!


Thanks Buddy.
Hoping you will not have to wait too long for yours.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

My outcome took exactly 14 weeks


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

shishir said:


> Received an email today saying that my application has been successful.Thanks to the Almighty ALLAH that there was no problem or shortcoming.......


Congrats

Wat was ur occupation? And experience


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Congrats
> 
> Wat was ur occupation? And experience


Thanks buddy.

I am a professional Civil Engr having an exp of three years


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

shishir said:


> Received an email today saying that my application has been successful.Thanks to the Almighty ALLAH that there was no problem or shortcoming.......


Congrats mate. Did you apply for professional work experience assessment as well?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Congrats mate. Did you apply for professional work experience assessment as well?


Thanks alihasan.

No, I didn't apply for the assessment of my work exp. Actually, I am not sure if it is mandatory or not. Do you have any idea regarding this issue??? Will DIAC agree to give me points for my work exp without this additional assessment, since no other assessing authority does this????????


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

shishir said:


> Thanks alihasan.
> 
> No, I didn't apply for the assessment of my work exp. Actually, I am not sure if it is mandatory or not. Do you have any idea regarding this issue??? Will DIAC agree to give me points for my work exp without this additional assessment, since no other assessing authority does this????????


I don't think so that you can claim points without EA assessment of the work experience. I wanted to apply for work assessment but I was 5 months short of the three year at the time and was unemployed (negotiating my current job). Now I have 3 year experience but none of it is EA assessed. What is your point breakdown?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

alihasan said:


> I don't think so that you can claim points without EA assessment of the work experience. I wanted to apply for work assessment but I was 5 months short of the three year at the time and was unemployed (negotiating my current job). Now I have 3 year experience but none of it is EA assessed. What is your point breakdown?


Hi alihasan
just went through your post and i have one doubt.
Do you mean that work experience assessment is also mandatory along with qualification assessment from EA?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

i have a also applied for educational assessment but not for experience assessment.
I will be completing 3 years with the company in coming september.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

alihasan said:


> I don't think so that you can claim points without EA assessment of the work experience. I wanted to apply for work assessment but I was 5 months short of the three year at the time and was unemployed (negotiating my current job). Now I have 3 year experience but none of it is EA assessed. What is your point breakdown?


Same things happened to me. I am also 6 months short of three years work exp at this moment and planning to submit my papers in next January again for exp assessment. Hope everything would go in my way....


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

shishir said:


> Same things happened to me. I am also 6 months short of three years work exp at this moment and planning to submit my papers in next January again for exp assessment. Hope everything would go in my way....


hi Shishir
can you please clarify one thing .. is it mandatory to have exp assessment ?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Work experience assessment is not mandatory. It is optional. Although, EA can assess your work experience for easier processing with DIAC. 

But ultimately, DIAC will have a final say on work experience points be it assessed or no assessment from EA.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> Work experience assessment is not mandatory. It is optional. Although, EA can assess your work experience for easier processing with DIAC.
> 
> But ultimately, DIAC will have a final say on work experience points be it assessed or no assessment from EA.


Thank you very much rowell for your reply..
Appreciate that..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> hi Shishir
> can you please clarify one thing .. is it mandatory to have exp assessment ?


Work experience is optional...........but If you could get it done......that makes your processing easier in DIAC

Cheers


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, I just received the letter today from EA.. my CDR application got a positive result but my assessor changed my occupational classification to as an Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO 233914). I guess EA based the assessment on my current job as as Associate Engineer. But this is still a very good news for me and I thank you guys for the help rendered especially to PK (Praveenfire).


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi Guys, I just received the letter today from EA.. my CDR application got a positive result but my assessor changed my occupational classification to as an Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO 233914). I guess EA based the assessment on my current job as as Associate Engineer. But this is still a very good news for me and I thank you guys for the help rendered especially to PK (Praveenfire).


congrats Rowell!!!
Must be a sigh of relief now..
Did you apply for Professional engineer?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi Guys, I just received the letter today from EA.. my CDR application got a positive result but my assessor changed my occupational classification to as an Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO 233914). I guess EA based the assessment on my current job as as Associate Engineer. But this is still a very good news for me and I thank you guys for the help rendered especially to PK (Praveenfire).


Hi Rowell,
Thats a great new.For the benifits of other members could you please update what exactly did EA ask you to improve the details in your CDR?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Surjeet,

I applied for skill assessment as a Professional Engineer (Electronics Engineer 233411). 



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> congrats Rowell!!!
> Must be a sigh of relief now..
> Did you apply for Professional engineer?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

I wonder why you got for ET and not PE


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi Rowell,
> Thats a great new.For the benifits of other members could you please update what exactly did EA ask you to improve the details in your CDR?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi metallica,
My CO's email goes like this:

"I have reviewed your CDR application, and advise the following shortcomings in your submission:
- the career episodes you have presented provide insufficient details in engineering work personally taken by you and are largely written in third person. Career episodes must be written in narrative form in the first person singular, clearly identifying your own role in the work described and outlining how you demonstrate the underpinning knowledge of Electronics Engineering."


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi metallica,
> My CO's email goes like this:
> 
> "I have reviewed your CDR application, and advise the following shortcomings in your submission:
> - the career episodes you have presented provide insufficient details in engineering work personally taken by you and are largely written in third person. Career episodes must be written in narrative form in the first person singular, clearly identifying your own role in the work described and outlining how you demonstrate the underpinning knowledge of Electronics Engineering."


Hi

I have a doubt and would really appreciate if anyone of you can clarify that.

If someone applies as PE(like Rowell) and gets a code of ET.. does it make any difference in immigration process or in getting that 15 points for Qualification?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

In ET you will find that very less states sponsor ET.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> I wonder why you got for ET and not PE


I guess EA based the assessment on my job experience. I have been working as an Associate Engineer position for the last 7.5 years. My job description is purely technical. (turned down all Product Engineer offers due to some personal reasons - work schedule, salary adjustments and overtime pay conflicts)

I was really hoping to be assessed as a PE, but what matters now is the positive result.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a doubt and would really appreciate if anyone of you can clarify that.
> 
> If someone applies as PE(like Rowell) and gets a code of ET.. does it make any difference in immigration process or in getting that 15 points for Qualification?


Hi Surjeet, the job code does not matter. The letter from EA still assessed my qualification as comparable to Australian Bachelor degree. I am still entitled to 15 points for education. :clap2:


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> I guess EA based the assessment on my job experience. I have been working as an Associate Engineer position for the last 7.5 years. My job description is purely technical. (turned down all Product Engineer offers due to some personal reasons - work schedule, salary adjustments and overtime pay conflicts)
> 
> I was really hoping to be assessed as a PE, but what matters now is the positive result.


Right bro..

BTW good luck for future process and keep us updated about your EOI and Invitation


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> In ET you will find that very less states sponsor ET.


Hi metallica, Electronics Engineer too have very less state sponsorship offers. I am aiming for visa class 189 and my problem now is my IELTS score... I now have 55pts as per EOI computation, so i need to resit my IELTS and go for band 7 on all categories. I am scheduled to resit on Aug17. Wish me luck..


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Right bro..
> 
> BTW good luck for future process and keep us updated about your EOI and Invitation


Thanks surjeet. I still need to resit my IELTS exam.. writing is killing me.. 6.5 only..

Good luck to your CDR application too.. I hope you will get a positive outcome. Keep us updated too.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> Thanks surjeet. I still need to resit my IELTS exam.. writing is killing me.. 6.5 only..
> 
> Good luck to your CDR application too.. I hope you will get a positive outcome. Keep us updated too.


Thank you very much Rowell..
and dont worry you will be through your writing as well.
i have shared my experience about IELTS test and few tips as well.. Hope this will help you
Good luck
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...63558-ielts-7-all-sections-2.html#post1254394


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Anybody got EA acknowledgement date around 2013.05.30 ?

Rowell! download ACE the IELTS book (general), it contains valuable tips for writing exam.
So simple, only need to follow the structure as in the book.
Also try to do as much as possible examples.

Thanks,


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody got EA acknowledgement date around 2013.05.30 ?
> 
> ...


Rowell if you wanna excel in IELTS writing.
Review DCIELTS blog.Excellent natural way of preparing for IELTS writing and speaking.In practice test i improved from 6-6.5-7 range to 7.5-8.5-9 range after thoroughly practicing techniques on his blog.

Hope it helps.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody got EA acknowledgement date around 2013.05.30 ?
> 
> ...


My acknowledgement date is 12/06 and i suppose your case will be evaluated soon.
yesterday they were processing 8th may and today 15th.Super fast.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> My acknowledgement date is 12/06 and i suppose your case will be evaluated soon.
> yesterday they were processing 8th may and today 15th.Super fast.


you are right metallica.kyoto, their evaluation process is getting faster.
But one thing is bothering me. even though my ack date 13.05.30, there was a payment issue. So they could only process the payment on 13.06.12 i.e exactly your ack date. 

I think both of us will receive the outcome end of this month.
Hope they will be positive...!

Best luck.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Just received the outcome letter by post. Wow that was fast.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Just received the outcome letter by post. Wow that was fast.


Hi Ali

Congrats for the outcome!!!:clap2:

can you please share your timelines and trade for which you had applied for assessment.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Just received the outcome letter by post. Wow that was fast.


Wow! Congrats Ali.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply skills assessment from TRA.

For the period 2006 to 2008 ( 2 years), my job roles is different from nominated occupation. so unable to get reference letter from HR.

so may i get SD from supervisor?? but my worry, how diac or TRA will verify??
will they call company and ask for roles and responsibilities or they check with refree??

Please advise me, if anyone been in this situation!

Thanks


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

IMG_SL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody got EA acknowledgement date around 2013.05.30 ?
> 
> ...


Hello Mate!

My acknowledgement date from EA is 17th May which was duly crossed 3 days back. Do you have idea when can I expect my outcome? EA intimate us through email also or just post?

Regards,
GSR


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Hello Mate!
> 
> My acknowledgement date from EA is 17th May which was duly crossed 3 days back. Do you have idea when can I expect my outcome? EA intimate us through email also or just post?
> 
> ...


Since you did not hear from them i suppose you must be through.


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks mate! Thats music to my ears 

Ans what time do they usually take to intimate? Any idea?


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks mate! Thats music to my ears
> 
> Ans what time do they usually take to intimate? Any idea?


Simply send them an e-mail asking the status of your application and ask for a scanned soft copy of your outcome if it has been generated. Since it has been three days over and you have heard nothing from them, hopefully your outcome is positive and has been posted to your postal address already.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. I hope all of you receive positive outcome soon.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Normally how long does it take engineers australia to verify that they have receive my CDR application. I sent them my CDR last week but i haven't heard anything from them yet


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Normally how long does it take engineers australia to verify that they have receive my CDR application. I sent them my CDR last week but i haven't heard anything from them yet


Hi 
in my case it exactly took around 20days to receive the acknowledge receipt.. you should wait for that long i guess..

CDR sent to EA: 12 June 2013

EA Acknowledgment Receipt recived: 5 july


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Normally how long does it take engineers australia to verify that they have receive my CDR application. I sent them my CDR last week but i haven't heard anything from them yet


Depends from where you have sent.My agent in Sydney sent them and received it the acknowledgment within 5 days.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Normally how long does it take engineers australia to verify that they have receive my CDR application. I sent them my CDR last week but i haven't heard anything from them yet


Send them an e-mail asking if they have received your documents by providing all of your details. If they have, they would send you a scanned copy of the receipt via e-mail that has been already posted to you.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Normally how long does it take engineers australia to verify that they have receive my CDR application. I sent them my CDR last week but i haven't heard anything from them yet


I sent via dhl and it was delivered on 29 april. Got the acknowledgement letter on 5th march.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All
can anyone please clarify my doubt.

who all comes under Other Engineering Professionals?(having only 300 seats for 2013-14)


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*Please Clarify*

Hi All
can anyone please clarify my doubt.

who all comes under Other Engineering Professionals?(having only 300 seats for 2013-14)


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> can anyone please clarify my doubt.
> 
> who all comes under Other Engineering Professionals?(having only 300 seats for 2013-14)


Engineering Technologists ..etc just google the ANZCO code and you will get the list.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

EA seems to be slow again.Not much status changes recently.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone doing a skill assessment after 1 July 2013 and get their result back?
When you apply and when did you get it? Did you apply it offshore or onshore?

I just applied mine 29 July 2013, Plant and Production Engineer...
Still praying to get it ASAP (4-6weeks onshore application)


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Engineering Technologists ..etc just google the ANZCO code and you will get the list.


Thanks for rply..

Still have some doubt..
As i have applied for my assessment as PE(mechanical) and in case i get ET(Like in the case of one of our mate Rowell), what would happen then?
Will i be getting invitation from those 300 seats from Other Engineering Professionals?
If it is so , then there are very few chances of getting invite.
please clarify


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Hi*



shishir said:


> Simply send them an e-mail asking the status of your application and ask for a scanned soft copy of your outcome if it has been generated. Since it has been three days over and you have heard nothing from them, hopefully your outcome is positive and has been posted to your postal address already.


Thanks Shishir,

I wrote to EA and got the scanned copy. Letter with 'positive outcome' is on its way!

Cheers!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks Shishir,
> 
> I wrote to EA and got the scanned copy. Letter with 'positive outcome' is on its way!
> 
> Cheers!


Many cngratulations on +ve outcome :clap2:

Did you contact them on msastatus email id?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

EA has again become super slow.No much updates recently.Just a guess that they want more applicants to be eligible under the new fees from September.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks Shishir,
> 
> I wrote to EA and got the scanned copy. Letter with 'positive outcome' is on its way!
> 
> Cheers!



Congrats buddy!have good time.
Btw how much years of experience you have and in which stream?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Hi*



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Many cngratulations on +ve outcome :clap2:
> 
> Did you contact them on msastatus email id?


Hi Surjeet,

I sent mail on msa(at)engineersaustralia.org.au

Remember to provide your Contact ID as mentioned on the ack receipt.

Cheers!


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Hi*



metallica.kyoto said:


> Congrats buddy!have good time.
> Btw how much years of experience you have and in which stream?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello Kyoto,

10 years experience. Telecommunication Engineer.

Cheers!


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks Shishir,
> 
> I wrote to EA and got the scanned copy. Letter with 'positive outcome' is on its way!
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Congratz Gsr1603,

I have applied mine on 29th July, still waiting for the result.
Hopefully get it ASAP, my Temporary Visa almost expired (18 December 2013) :scared:

EA assessment as Plant and Production engineer, 1 1/2 year experiences


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hey Congratz Gsr1603,
> 
> I have applied mine on 29th July, still waiting for the result.
> Hopefully get it ASAP, my Temporary Visa almost expired (18 December 2013) :scared:
> ...


Simply call them and ask.I am sure your case is already assessed.Do let us know the out come.

Good Luck.


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

*Experience verification*

Hi guys,

I am applying to EA as a mechanical engineer. I have 6+ years of experience and planning to claim points for 5 years from EA as well.

Can experienced members let me know whether EA is finicky with regards to providing assessment of work experience offshore? Do they easily accept the no of years of experience or do they ask questions etc? questions to us or to the employer?

Kindly share your experiences please.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks Shishir,
> 
> I wrote to EA and got the scanned copy. Letter with 'positive outcome' is on its way!
> 
> Cheers!


*Congrats Mate!*


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

*hi*



IMG_SL said:


> *Congrats Mate!*


Thanks!

And if anyone find this info relevant, My CDR application was acknowledged on 17th May and Engineers Australia's response to my assessment was generated on 9th August.

In my case, turn around time was about 2.5 months.

Cheers!


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And if anyone find this info relevant, My CDR application was acknowledged on 17th May and Engineers Australia's response to my assessment was generated on 9th August.
> 
> ...


Did you have Australia degree and apply in Australia?

or

You apply offshore (from India) and graduate from university in India?


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

zeroman said:


> Did you have Australia degree and apply in Australia?
> 
> or
> 
> You apply offshore (from India) and graduate from university in India?


Hello Zeroman,

I applied from India and have Indian degree.

Cheers!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hey Congratz Gsr1603,
> 
> I have applied mine on 29th July, still waiting for the result.
> Hopefully get it ASAP, my Temporary Visa almost expired (18 December 2013) :scared:
> ...


So what was your outcome finally.Could you also let us know your profile.

EA has now again become super slow.2 days movement per day of application received.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Hello Zeroman,
> 
> I applied from India and have Indian degree.
> 
> Cheers!


Wow, you get your result back in 2.5 months? you are quite lucky since usually people get around 6 months



> Non-accredited qualifications – turnaround is currently about 16 weeks from the date of receipt. Note this time can be highly variable depending on numbers of incoming applications


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

After a long wait for more than 4.5 months, resolutions of few queries raised by EA, finally I have an official revert from EA as "meeting the current academic requirement as Proffessional Engineer under 233512 - Mechanical Engineer".... 

This forum has helped a lot....


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> After a long wait for more than 4.5 months, resolutions of few queries raised by EA, finally I have an official revert from EA as "meeting the current academic requirement as Proffessional Engineer under 233512 - Mechanical Engineer"....
> 
> This forum has helped a lot....


Can you explain what kind of queries were raised by EA? I am just finalizing my CDR to send it in and would be great if you can share your experience so that I can make any amendments now..!!

Also, did you get work experience assessed also? Any issues/queries with regards to that?

Would appreciate your help!!


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> Can you explain what kind of queries were raised by EA? I am just finalizing my CDR to send it in and would be great if you can share your experience so that I can make any amendments now..!!
> 
> Also, did you get work experience assessed also? Any issues/queries with regards to that?
> 
> Would appreciate your help!!


Hi expat-malik,

The CDR I sent previously was more of a text bookish format. This point was immediately highlighted by EA.

Also, the CDR's I had previous sent didnt involve any technical terms or references to any technical formulaes nor to any engineering terms. this was also put up as a query.

The revised CDR was tweeked to about 1100-1200 words which previously were about 1700 words approximately.Used more of engineering terminologies, some graphs and some charts also were put up on the CDR.

I refered my updated CDR to a member on this forum for suggestions... that also helped.

Just 1 suggestion - Please prepare a CDR as per the guidlines mentioned in the Assessment booklet on EA website. This is a mandatory requirement.

Please revert for any help. Iwould be glad to offer any.

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> After a long wait for more than 4.5 months, resolutions of few queries raised by EA, finally I have an official revert from EA as "meeting the current academic requirement as Proffessional Engineer under 233512 - Mechanical Engineer"....
> 
> This forum has helped a lot....


So one step cleared.....congrats....


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> So one step cleared.....congrats....


Hi,
Thank U !
Ur suggestions and CDR's worked...


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

*Electrical Engineer CDR*



kgd87 said:


> After a long wait for more than 4.5 months, resolutions of few queries raised by EA, finally I have an official revert from EA as "meeting the current academic requirement as Proffessional Engineer under 233512 - Mechanical Engineer"....
> 
> This forum has helped a lot....


Hi

Brother how are you. Congrats on your CDR Recommendation. Dear bro I am planning to write a CDR for Electrical Engineer. If you have any CDR formats please can you share with me at : kazimsultanb at hotmail dot com.

Thanks Bro


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi expat-malik,
> 
> The CDR I sent previously was more of a text bookish format. This point was immediately highlighted by EA.
> 
> ...



Hi kgd87

many congrats on your +ve outcome..

I am also a mechanical engineer and waiting for my result for assessment. Can ypou please share your timelines and also whether your are planning for 189 or 190? How many points you have now?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi kgd87
> 
> many congrats on your +ve outcome..
> 
> ...


Thanks Surjeet.kandasi!

CDR submitted- 6th April 2013
Ack received - 11th April
Queries raised - 2nd August 2013
Resubmitted 12th August
+ ve outcome - 20th August....

Currently I have 60pts. I will be applying for 189 as well as 190. whichever click is good....


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Hi
> 
> Brother how are you. Congrats on your CDR Recommendation. Dear bro I am planning to write a CDR for Electrical Engineer. If you have any CDR formats please can you share with me at : kazimsultanb at hotmail dot com.
> 
> Thanks Bro


sent....

Cheers!!!


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Happy to announce that I just got a scan copy of +ve outcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Happy to announce that I just got a scan copy of +ve outcome.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

Congrats on your outcome and good luck for future process..


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Happy to announce that I just got a scan copy of +ve outcome.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats bro!!
Hey hows that possible.They are processing 3rd june applicants.Mine is 12th june.
can you please confirm your receipt date.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Congrats bro!!
> Hey hows that possible.They are processing 3rd june applicants.Mine is 12th june.
> can you please confirm your receipt date.


Hello mate,

My receipt date is 30th may, but due some issues they could complete the payment only on 12th june. They only consider the receipt date.

Thanks.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> My receipt date is 30th may, but due some issues they could complete the payment only on 12th june. They only consider the receipt date.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh great!Congrats.
Btw could you post your profile such as how many years of experience?


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Happy to announce that I just got a scan copy of +ve outcome.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey congrats!!!
and All the best for the processes ahead..... 

Cheers!!!


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear khd87,


Can you please forward me your revised CEs and Summary statement?
Only if possible.

Thanks


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Dear khd87,
> 
> 
> Can you please forward me your revised CEs and Summary statement?
> ...


Hi,
Surely I can!!!!

Please PM me ur mail address.....

Cheers!!!


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Oh great!Congrats.
> Btw could you post your profile such as how many years of experience?


Hi Kyoto,

I am an electrical engineer with 2 years working experience.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hi Kyoto,
> 
> I am an electrical engineer with 2 years working experience.


Congrats dude! that you received positive assessment on your experience of 2 years.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

KgD87

my email address is [email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> KgD87
> 
> my email address is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sent....

Please revert back for any clarifications.

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello 

I was told by EA today by phone that i have been assessed positively as a mechanical Engineer.However,the soft copy of letter will be emailed by Tuesday.

Can i fill up EOI without soft copy of letter and apply for 190 SC with WA sponsorship?

Would be of great help if you can throw light?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello
> 
> I was told by EA today by phone that i have been assessed positively as a mechanical Engineer.However,the soft copy of letter will be emailed by Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Yes you can. While filling EOI , all you need is an assurance that you have been assessed positively.

Cheers!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Yes you can. While filling EOI , all you need is an assurance that you have been assessed positively.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey bro are you sure.?

EA told me i am assessed positively however my letter is yet to be generated.
So we dont know what date comes on the letter.
Also,i read that if the EOI lodgement is prior to Skills assessment date,the CO can refuse the visa..

Also EOI needs the asssessment reference number isnt it?

Someone please confirm


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey bro are you sure.?
> 
> EA told me i am assessed positively however my letter is yet to be generated.
> So we dont know what date comes on the letter.
> ...


Mate,

If the letter is yet to be generated then its a different case and hence don't go by my word.

Lets wait for some one more informed to comment on this...

Cheers!


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello
> 
> I was told by EA today by phone that i have been assessed positively as a mechanical Engineer.However,the soft copy of letter will be emailed by Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro!


----------



## Sinchan (Aug 6, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey bro are you sure.?
> 
> EA told me i am assessed positively however my letter is yet to be generated.
> So we dont know what date comes on the letter.
> ...


Hi,

Yes you have to mention the Skill assessment letter no. in the EOI. At lease I had to do so. I suggest you wait for few more days for the letter. I am also not sure if they will send you the soft copy by email. I received it by post this June only.

Anyway I am also mechanical engineer and intending to move to AUS with 189 Visa. I have already applied for Visa this month. keep in touch.

Sinchan


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello
> 
> I was told by EA today by phone that i have been assessed positively as a mechanical Engineer.However,the soft copy of letter will be emailed by Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Hi metallica

Many many congratulations for your outcome bro...
Didn't know that EA informs via phone as well.
One thing want to know. Did u sent them a mail to know your status? 
Anyways... Congrats once again

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Sinchan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you have to mention the Skill assessment letter no. in the EOI. At lease I had to do so. I suggest you wait for few more days for the letter. I am also not sure if they will send you the soft copy by email. I received it by post this June only.
> 
> ...


Hi sinchan..
Any idea how long it can take to get invitation for mechanical engineer with 60 points only?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi metallica
> 
> Many many congratulations for your outcome bro...
> Didn't know that EA informs via phone as well.
> ...


Thanks alot surjeet.
I had called them for courier pick up and to request the scanned copy of letter.
Hope you will get yours soon.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Sinchan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you have to mention the Skill assessment letter no. in the EOI. At lease I had to do so. I suggest you wait for few more days for the letter. I am also not sure if they will send you the soft copy by email. I received it by post this June only.
> 
> ...


Hi Sinchan,
Thanks for response.
I think so too.I will need to wait for the soft copy of the letter.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have sent my IELTS score to EA after sending the documents. Do I need to notify them about this and send them the DHL tracking number?


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

codename47 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have sent my IELTS score to EA after sending the documents. Do I need to notify them about this and send them the DHL tracking number?


No you dont have to.You can email or call them after few days and confirm.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> No you dont have to.You can email or call them after few days and confirm.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am graduate in and from Australia University,
I am trying to change from Electronic to Plant and Production ENgineer
(is this process called submitting CDR?)

What is the processing time for this skill assessment?
I send my assessment on 29th July, the receipt date stated is 31th July
It is the 5th weeks now, haven't get any news so far
just wondering

Did the process is 4-6 weeks for my case?
Or it is 16 weeks?

I am not understand what they mean from the email below: ([email protected])

Am I for the 1st case because of CDR?
Or 2nd case because i got Australian Degree



> Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.
> 
> Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.
> 
> ...


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys,


I have finally been able to send in my application. DHL tracking shows that EA received the CDR application on Friday, the 30th of August.

Can anyone tell me how long it takes for them to send an acceptance and charge my card?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have finally been able to send in my application. DHL tracking shows that EA received the CDR application on Friday, the 30th of August.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long it takes for them to send an acceptance and charge my card?


It took 5 days in my case to get the acknowledgement letter from them. Dunno about the card as I paid with bank draft.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I have finally been able to send in my application. DHL tracking shows that EA received the CDR application on Friday, the 30th of August.
> ...


Hi 
In my case i got receipt within a week. Though i didnot provided my cc details. I paid through DD.

Hope this helps


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply guys..!!


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,
Please help.i received my letter of positive assesment from EA.i want to lodge EOI now but i can only see my ref contact id on letter.please advise what data is needed in EOI

Thanks in advance


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I have finally been able to send in my application. DHL tracking shows that EA received the CDR application on Friday, the 30th of August.
> ...


They received my docs on 15th Aug, and charged the card on 16th. The acceptance letter was also posted on 16th. It took 12 days to arrive at my home address.


----------



## shivrajar (Jul 21, 2013)

I have applied for my EA assessment on 19th June '13 .I suppose my assessment completion in a week . How can i get the Soft Copy of my Assessment Outcome... 

Friends May pls guide


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

shivrajar said:


> I have applied for my EA assessment on 19th June '13 .I suppose my assessment completion in a week . How can i get the Soft Copy of my Assessment Outcome...
> 
> Friends May pls guide


Seem that as you said, yours will be out this month



> If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 11 June 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


I sent mine on 29th July, EA received 30th July.
I guess I will receive the soft copy report around end of October and Mid- November (10 working days / 2 weeks) for the hard copy to arrive for me.

Best of luck guys for the positive assessment and all the work experienced you guys try to claim


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi guys,
> Please help.i received my letter of positive assesment from EA.i want to lodge EOI now but i can only see my ref contact id on letter.please advise what data is needed in EOI
> 
> Thanks in advance


You need....
Your occupation code....
EA Ref. Number
Date of Assessment


----------



## shivrajar (Jul 21, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Seem that as you said, yours will be out this month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

shivrajar said:


> Thank you so much


Yap for sure , if your recepit date is 19th June, either this week or early next week

see this email below from EA



> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 17 June 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so
> 
> ...


----------



## shivrajar (Jul 21, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Yap for sure , if your recepit date is 19th June, either this week or early next week
> 
> see this email below from EA


Tats Good ....... 

How about the Timeframe for EOI to get invited.( for 60 points )


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

shivrajar said:


> Tats Good .......
> 
> How about the Timeframe for EOI to get invited.( for 60 points )


That depends on your occupation code you are applying for and date of effect.

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

shivrajar said:


> Tats Good .......
> 
> How about the Timeframe for EOI to get invited.( for 60 points )


Are you using visa 189 or 190?

What is your occupational code?

for visa 190, under WA SS, it take less than 2 weeks for invite, that is the fastest SS. I know one of the member got invited in 4 hours for WA SS (rocky)


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

shivrajar said:


> I have applied for my EA assessment on 19th June '13 .I suppose my assessment completion in a week . How can i get the Soft Copy of my Assessment Outcome...
> 
> Friends May pls guide


Hi shivrajar

Any update on your assessment?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi shivrajar
> 
> Any update on your assessment?
> 
> ...





> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 18 June 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


Look like EA, is bombarded with many CDR applications.
It still stuck with 18 June Application.
I am afraid the processing time will increase from the usual 12 weeks , back to 16 weeks processing time. (and another +2 weeks for the hard copy to be post and arrive to your home )


Hi Surjeet, just wondering how do you practice for IELTS Speaking test?
Any tips, sample and trick you can advise me?

my last score L-8.5, R-8,W-7,S-6

Cheers


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Look like EA, is bombarded with many CDR applications.
> It still stuck with 18 June Application.
> I am afraid the processing time will increase from the usual 12 weeks , back to 16 weeks processing time. (and another +2 weeks for the hard copy to be post and arrive to your home )
> 
> ...


Hello zeroman
If you can see my signature, you will find that my first attempt was also lacking in speaking.
No hard and fast rules for speaking.. You just need to understand the pattern of speaking.. My guess is their few pet questions are:
1) Introduce yourself?
2) how can i call you?
3) are you working or a student? Job profile or your day to day job responsibilities?
This is how they generally start. So we can prepare for these type of question. They ask for hobbies, your best time pass etc etc. So just prepare for that.

Then comes Cue card.. This was really tricky part for me. Sometimes they give so simple and basic topics but still we fail to satisfy them. Reason being we might have never thought of such thing. I have one cue card topic pdf which was really helpful to me. Obviously, no one can cram all those topics, neither did i but it provides ideas and many things which you can think of. So that was helpful.
One tip i would like to give is that even if you have prepared your intro or some other questions, dont speak as you have crammed those. Speak very naturally and with expression(not much please) and in cue card if you come up with some topic which you have prepared or you can speak of, never get excited. Control your emotions and speak. And yes speak in front of mirror.. I know its funny but the more you will speak , better you will become each day.
Good luck!!!!!
I will share that pdf with you later

Are you again preparing for IELTS?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello zeroman
> If you can see my signature, you will find that my first attempt was also lacking in speaking.
> No hard and fast rules for speaking.. You just need to understand the pattern of speaking.. My guess is their few pet questions are:
> 1) Introduce yourself?
> ...



Thanks please PM me the card if you are able to send it,

I gonna re-take my IELTS on 9th November.

Give myself 2 months preparation for the speaking.
I have lack of confidence about this part.

Thanks for the tips and advices
look like for part 1 like you said can be prepared and scored

:tea:


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*IELTS Cue Cards*



zeroman said:


> Thanks please PM me the card if you are able to send it,
> 
> I gonna re-take my IELTS on 9th November.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Please see the attached file for cue cards topics. could not attach this file to PM
Hope this will help you to score good in speaking.. 
Best of luck!!!


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> 
> Please see the attached file for cue cards topics. could not attach this file to PM
> Hope this will help you to score good in speaking..
> Best of luck!!!


Thanks you Surjeet

You too best of luck for next step of PR applications


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Thanks you Surjeet
> 
> You too best of luck for next step of PR applications


Dude if you wanna score well in IELTS refer DCIELTS blog.
I improved speaking from 6.5 to 8.5


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Dude if you wanna score well in IELTS refer DCIELTS blog.
> I improved speaking from 6.5 to 8.5


That is another great source,

thank you metallica.

How many months you used to study before the study?

Is 2 months time frame is enough? taking my test on 9th November


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Look like EA CDR assessment is slowing down from 75-80 days to 85-90 days.

It still at 19th June applications



> If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 19 June 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

zeroman said:


> That is another great source,
> 
> thank you metallica.
> 
> ...


I think 2 months should be good enough.Depends on how much time you dedicate


----------



## xrv750 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Did anyone know what is the latest update on Washington accord applications?

Thank you


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

xrv750 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did anyone know what is the latest update on Washington accord applications?
> 
> Thank you


If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 24 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## xrv750 (Sep 11, 2013)

zeroman said:


> If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks
> 
> - Accord or AEQ applications received on the 24 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


Thanks zeroman for the prompt reply ..


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

xrv750 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did anyone know what is the latest update on Washington accord applications?
> 
> Thank you


Hey xrv750,

You may know this but if you don't know then:
you can track down the assessment progress once you've submitted your docs and receive acknowledgement from EA. You need to send a blank email to *[email protected]* with the sole word 'Status' in the email subject line.

Please find the snapshot attached below from EA's website.

Cheers!


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 28 June 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so
> 
> ...


CDR process yesterday at 19th June and today is 28th June, huge jump suddenly.

Mine on 31th July. Ooooo God, please make it faster and give me +ve assessment for 'Plant and Production Engineer' including the 1 year work experiences ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi 
Mine assessment date was 24june..
Can anybody tell me how to ask them for scanned copy? One more thing, can i ask for scanned copy or its my agent only to whom they will be sending the scanned copy?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> Mine assessment date was 24june..
> Can anybody tell me how to ask them for scanned copy? One more thing, can i ask for scanned copy or its my agent only to whom they will be sending the scanned copy?
> 
> ...


I think your agent shall get the scanned copy already,
try contact your agent about that.

For hard copy is about 10 days to arrive though, maybe longer if overseas

Tell us about your result Surjeet, wish you all the best for it :tea:


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> I think your agent shall get the scanned copy already,
> try contact your agent about that.
> 
> For hard copy is about 10 days to arrive though, maybe longer if overseas
> ...


Thank you very much bro...

Really nervous about it

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all 

Just in case my agent didnot get any scanned copy neither any objection from EA, then how should i get one ?

Please assist me in this...

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just in case my agent didnot get any scanned copy neither any objection from EA, then how should i get one ?
> 
> ...


Hi Surjeet,

Do you have the Case Id number which EA allocates at the time of receiving your application at EA. You can furnish this number for all your future correspondences. 

Cheers.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Hi Surjeet,
> 
> Do you have the Case Id number which EA allocates at the time of receiving your application at EA. You can furnish this number for all your future correspondences.
> 
> Cheers.


Hello thank you very much for reply
I guess you are talking about contact id that is provided on the official receipt of EA. Yes, i have that but i have appointed an agent for the process, can i ask for scanned copy from EA in case my agent didnot get one?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello thank you very much for reply
> I guess you are talking about contact id that is provided on the official receipt of EA. Yes, i have that but i have appointed an agent for the process, can i ask for scanned copy from EA in case my agent didnot get one?
> 
> Regards
> ...


Yes I understand that. If you have appointed an agent then it would be mailed (softcopy) or couriered (physical/hard copy) to his address. But in the meantime if you want to contact EA personally then use that number. As far as I know there is no harm you contacting EA being the candidate(drop an email or contact @ their help desk) but let your agent know beforehand. Coz some agents don't like this and may cause some disturbance bt'n you and the agent.

Cheers.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Yes I understand that. If you have appointed an agent then it would be mailed (softcopy) or couriered (physical/hard copy) to his address. But in the meantime if you want to contact EA personally then use that number. As far as I know there is no harm you contacting EA being the candidate(drop an email or contact @ their help desk) but let your agent know beforehand. Coz some agents don't like this and may cause some disturbance bt'n you and the agent.
> 
> Cheers.


Half-right, no harm to contact EA now in your case Surjeet since the auto-mail stated that they currently review the 28th June application whereas yours was 24th June mean already finish assessed.

The other half, you are not allow to contact them if EA has not reach your application date

Try contact your agent first Surjeet, if he/she still has not receive any soft copy. Use the EA Contact ID that was given to you at your receipt, and call them personally about the result and soft copy of it.

Regards,
Zetoman


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Redtape nd zeroman, Many thanks to you both for your reply ... Will update you all soon about result...

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

zeroman said:


> The other half, you are not allow to contact them if EA has not reach your application date


From Ea's website you are still allowed to contact. Help yourself with this information below.


----------



## shaukat (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello mates,
Mine EA reciept date is on 3rd July. When should i expect the out come?

regards.


----------



## mrbhavani (Sep 3, 2013)

I have sent my CDR to EA on Aug 22nd and i have received the payment receipt too. Can some one tell me what is the next step and how many days it would take for furthur process. when i sent a mail regarding status today, i got a reply as below Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 28 June 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


Can someone tell me when the applications will be accessed that were received on August 26.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

shaukat said:


> Hello mates,
> Mine EA reciept date is on 3rd July. When should i expect the out come?
> 
> regards.



send a blank email to [email protected] with *status *in the subject line.

You would receive an automated reply which would look similar to this:

Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.
...................................................................................................

CDR applications received on the XYZ date are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so.....

The timeline information provided here is pretty accurate.


----------



## shaukat (Sep 8, 2013)

I heard that EA CDR reciept date(that is send to me) is 4/5 days later than the actual date. Is it true?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

mrbhavani said:


> I have sent my CDR to EA on Aug 22nd and i have received the payment receipt too. Can some one tell me what is the next step and how many days it would take for furthur process. when i sent a mail regarding status today, i got a reply as below Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.
> 
> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> ...


Hi mrbhavani,

I lodge mine on 31st JUly (According to the receipt date)

EA CDR is quite fast for their assessment, 
(although they stated the process is 16 weeks)
So if your receipt on 22nd August, just count around 80-90 days for the notice of your assement and soft copy, and then 100-110 days for the hard copy to arrive.
No one know the exact days, since the application time is change depend on the number of application EA received. They are bombarded with many application early June but now they are getting faster.

This is rough estimate, so i believe yours:
soft copy : 11th to 22th November
Hard Copy: 23rd November to 5th December

Hope this will help you,
give me a :thumb: if you like my answer haha

Cheers
Zeroman


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

shaukat said:


> I heard that EA CDR reciept date(that is send to me) is 4/5 days later than the actual date. Is it true?


Hi Shaukat,

Not really, it is depend when the EA receive your application.

E.g. if you send on 1st of June, they might receive it on 15th june, afterward they will deduct your money probably on 17th June. It can varied for the date.

If you have not receive the receipt from EA. The best way to know the date, is to 1st check your bank account, see it has been deducted

The actual date, will be printed on the receipt.
EA will send copy of your receipt to your agent or to your mail if you apply it yourself.


----------



## mrbhavani (Sep 3, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi mrbhavani,
> 
> I lodge mine on 31st JUly (According to the receipt date)
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks a lot for the reply.

can you please tell me what is this Soft copy and Hard Copy..Sorry that i am new to this.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

mrbhavani said:


> Hi Thanks a lot for the reply.
> 
> can you please tell me what is this Soft copy and Hard Copy..Sorry that i am new to this.


Soft copy, it is the result they email to you. (that is why it is called soft copy, it is in file form)

Hard copy, it is the result in the form of letter itself which they post to your house or your agent's office ( that is why it is called hard copy, it is a letter, physical object)


----------



## mrbhavani (Sep 3, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Soft copy, it is the result they email to you. (that is why it is called soft copy, it is in file form)
> 
> Hard copy, it is the result in the form of letter itself which they post to your house or your agent's office ( that is why it is called hard copy, it is a letter, physical object)


Hi Zeroman 

You are really helpful..So after receiving soft and hard copies what would be next steps and processes to get PR..Sorry for asking so many questions . 

Thanks again,


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

mrbhavani said:


> Hi Zeroman
> 
> You are really helpful..So after receiving soft and hard copies what would be next steps and processes to get PR..Sorry for asking so many questions .
> 
> Thanks again,


If you have received your +ve outcome then you are half way done in your PR process.
Then you will be submitting your EOI , considering you have done your IELTS and scoring minimum of 60 pts . Afterwards, you will receive invitation to apply and then CO medicals pcc nd finally PR
Good luck

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## mrbhavani (Sep 3, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> If you have received your +ve outcome then you are half way done in your PR process.
> Then you will be submitting your EOI , considering you have done your IELTS and scoring minimum of 60 pts . Afterwards, you will receive invitation to apply and then CO medicals pcc nd finally PR
> Good luck
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Surjeet. I have done with my IELTS with O 6.5 and scoring 65 points...the only thing i have done is that i have sent my CDR to EA on Aug 22nd. I think i may need to wait till Jan 2014.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

mrbhavani said:


> Thanks for the reply Surjeet. I have done with my IELTS with O 6.5 and scoring 65 points...the only thing i have done is that i have sent my CDR to EA on Aug 22nd. I think i may need to wait till Jan 2014.


Yup right.. Heard that during December months process generally slows down. 
So for now, you just relax and wait for EA outcome..
Good luck

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## mrbhavani (Sep 3, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Yup right.. Heard that during December months process generally slows down.
> So for now, you just relax and wait for EA outcome..
> Good luck
> 
> ...



Thank you Surjeet..hopefully expecting a positive outcome.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

mrbhavani said:


> Thanks for the reply Surjeet. I have done with my IELTS with O 6.5 and scoring 65 points...the only thing i have done is that i have sent my CDR to EA on Aug 22nd. I think i may need to wait till Jan 2014.


Hi,
Ya that right...it takes time for processing from EA...
Meanwhile, what is the approx points u would be scoring assuming that ur EA outcome will be +ive.. Ifu u are just on 60..you could try out once again at IELTS to score 7 overall.... This could increase ur chances of a EOI invitation drastyically..

EA outcome through CDR route takes atleast 3-3.5 months..provided there are no queries raised from EA...

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## mrbhavani (Sep 3, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi,
> Ya that right...it takes time for processing from EA...
> Meanwhile, what is the approx points u would be scoring assuming that ur EA outcome will be +ive.. Ifu u are just on 60..you could try out once again at IELTS to score 7 overall.... This could increase ur chances of a EOI invitation drastyically..
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro..I would try that to get 7..By the way how do we know that Aug 22nd CDRs can be accessed with CO...I have seen in forums that for few dates...


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

mrbhavani said:


> Thanks Bro..I would try that to get 7..By the way how do we know that Aug 22nd CDRs can be accessed with CO...I have seen in forums that for few dates...


Hi,
Sorry bro!!! i didnt get ur question here!!!

If my understanding is correct u would like to check the current processing date at EA....ou can post a blank mailer to [email protected] and mention STATU in the subjectline.
You will receive a revert almost immediately about applications received on XYZ date are currently under processing...

Hope this was ur query 
Pl. post if wrong...

regards,
kgd87


----------



## mrbhavani (Sep 3, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry bro!!! i didnt get ur question here!!!
> 
> If my understanding is correct u would like to check the current processing date at EA....ou can post a blank mailer to [email protected] and mention STATU in the subjectline.
> ...


 hi Sorry bout that..Actually I had sent an email in the morning n I have got the below reply..
1. * If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks

*- CDR applications received on the 28 June 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - 

so I would lik to know when the Case officer will access the CDR applicationS received on Aug 22nd
Thanks in advance


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

mrbhavani said:


> hi Sorry bout that..Actually I had sent an email in the morning n I have got the below reply..
> 1. * If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> *- CDR applications received on the 28 June 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer -
> ...


Hi 
You can consider atleast a couple of months.....not less.... sorry being a bit straight!!!
Can understand the impatience.....i have gone through this phase as well.....
sending mails to check the update/status on daily basis... 

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*EA outcome*

Hi all
i have a query. EA is assessing for 28 june CDR today and mine was 24june. It means mine is assessed for sure. I have contacted my agent and he said that he didn't get any mail for shortcomings or clarification neither any scanned copy.
Though, my agent has put up a query to EA for the result but i cannot expect it till monday.. Really hard to wait

Any idea what would be the result in this situation.? 
Really worried about the result


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi all
> i have a query. EA is assessing for 28 june CDR today and mine was 24june. It means mine is assessed for sure. I have contacted my agent and he said that he didn't get any mail for shortcomings or clarification neither any scanned copy.
> Though, my agent has put up a query to EA for the result but i cannot expect it till monday.. Really hard to wait
> 
> ...


hi Surjeet,
Your Application has already been assessed for sure..... Gud to hear that...
Since EA had raised a query for my application, I got a reply within 2 days from EA.

So looking at the timeframe of reply from EA for Queries, I assume u have a *+ve assessment*.....:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> hi Surjeet,
> Your Application has already been assessed for sure..... Gud to hear that...
> Since EA had raised a query for my application, I got a reply within 2 days from EA.
> 
> ...


:fingerscrossed: i wish your words become true...

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Surjeet

Any news regarding your EA assessment?

29th June* process today



> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 29 June 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbhavani (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all..

Can someone please tell me when EA will start assessing the CDR applications that were received on 26 August.

Thanks


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

Any idea if we try for employer sponsored 457 while in the process of EA approval? Any body trying that way? I am a mechanical... any idea on job market currently.. will employers be desperate to sponsor?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi Surjeet
> 
> Any news regarding your EA assessment?
> 
> 29th June* process today


Hi zeroman
Not yet... My agent had sent them a mail.. Lets c if i get something today.. Will update you all...

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

mrbhavani said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Can someone please tell me when EA will start assessing the CDR applications that were received on 26 August.
> 
> Thanks


Hi mrbhavani

You need to have little patience in this. Today EA is assessing for 29 June.. At least 2 months you have to wait considering you have overseas education. I know its really difficult to wait as i have also gone through same phase but see , we don't have any option. You can check status after a week or so.. 
Good luck!!!

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## mrbhavani (Sep 3, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi mrbhavani
> 
> You need to have little patience in this. Today EA is assessing for 29 June.. At least 2 months you have to wait considering you have overseas education. I know its really difficult to wait as i have also gone through same phase but see , we don't have any option. You can check status after a week or so..
> Good luck!!!
> ...



Thank you Surjeet for the reply..


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Still no news Surjeet from your agent or EA?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Still no news Surjeet from your agent or EA?


No :-(.. 
Nothing from EA.. Even i sent them mail regarding status but no reply.
Really worried about result...

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> No :-(..
> Nothing from EA.. Even i sent them mail regarding status but no reply.
> Really worried about result...
> 
> ...


Strange Surjeet. What was your agent saying about this? Coz as of my knowledge and exp with other cases agent would get some sort of communication.

Don't worry you would be fine and I believe you pass with flying colors but yes you need that letter so as to reduce your stress.

Cheers.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Strange Surjeet. What was your agent saying about this? Coz as of my knowledge and exp with other cases agent would get some sort of communication.
> 
> Don't worry you would be fine and I believe you pass with flying colors but yes you need that letter so as to reduce your stress.
> 
> Cheers.


True... Hate this waiting period but have no option:-(

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> True... Hate this waiting period but have no option:-(
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


May be you might have sent your email to this address only but just found this on the application form 2. Just though of sharing, it's the same address that we use to find the current status. [email protected]


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> True... Hate this waiting period but have no option:-(
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


Their mail mentions that formal response will take 10 days from the processing date. So u still have a week's time... u will get positive as they had no questions on ur documents


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> Their mail mentions that formal response will take 10 days from the processing date. So u still have a week's time... u will get positive as they had no questions on ur documents


Thank you all for responses and showing concern.. Really appreciate that. This is the best part of this forum..
I can wait for another week on a condition that the outcome should be positive...LOL
But yes some relief as i got my US B1 approved today ... Hope to hear another good news of +ve outcome soon....

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Thank you all for responses and showing concern.. Really appreciate that. This is the best part of this forum..
> I can wait for another week on a condition that the outcome should be positive...LOL
> But yes some relief as i got my US B1 approved today ... Hope to hear another good news of +ve outcome soon....
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy!!
Congrats for the US B1 

So u will shortly get an option to chose the Eastern part of Globe or the Western Part once ur OZ processing is cleared.....
would be definitely a great feeling to choose from these 2 options right!! 

Regarding the EA assessment,,,,, u need not worry as I told u earlier......it is taking so much time for EA to provide a result because there is no query....normally queries are raised within couple of days after ur assessing....

regards,
kgd87


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Kgd87, that is a fast invite for 189 from your signature.
How many points you have?




> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 30 June 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so
> 
> ...


Another 31 days (approximately) for my turn to be accessed
O God pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee +ve assessment include the 1 year work experience
ray:ray:ray:


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi Kgd87, that is a fast invite for 189 from your signature.
> How many points you have?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Zeroman!

I was also quite shocked by such a fast invite.
Maybe because i belong to a *"not much in demand"* field 

I am just eligible to apply for a visa with only 60 pts.
the tension dosnt stop here.....i am worried if my CO(whenever appointed) dosnt consider even a single year of my experience ,,,,,i will be pushed to 55 and will be loosing all my one for the visa....

All the best !

regards,
kgd87


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Zeroman!
> 
> I was also quite shocked by such a fast invite.
> Maybe because i belong to a *"not much in demand"* field
> ...


You are in 2335 group, same as me (if i get +Ve assessed). Surjeet is same as you
This category group is been flagged since 2 months ago because many people apply under this category,
Really surprise your invitation is so fast
That is really a good information though and good to know. Thx man eace:


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Thank you all for responses and showing concern.. Really appreciate that. This is the best part of this forum..
> I can wait for another week on a condition that the outcome should be positive...LOL
> But yes some relief as i got my US B1 approved today ... Hope to hear another good news of +ve outcome soon....
> 
> ...


Congratulations Surjeet for US B1


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

zeroman said:


> You are in 2335 group, same as me (if i get +Ve assessed). Surjeet is same as you
> This category group is been flagged since 2 months ago because many people apply under this category,
> Really surprise your invitation is so fast
> That is really a good information though and good to know. Thx man eace:


Ya I know 2335 is flagged...
But historically, mechanical engineers have always been under demand in OZ....

Even if u look at the reports on skillselect website, it shows a huge vacancy for Mechanical Engineers. i.e my code. I guess in getting an invitation this early, probably, my full occupation 233*512* was helpful....

I may be wrong, but anyways looks like there is no problem for 233512 invitation... 
regards,
kgd87


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Ya I know 2335 is flagged...
> But historically, mechanical engineers have always been under demand in OZ....
> 
> Even if u look at the reports on skillselect website, it shows a huge vacancy for Mechanical Engineers. i.e my code. I guess in getting an invitation this early, probably, my full occupation 233*512* was helpful....
> ...


Yes I agree with your comment. *There is demand and Oz is looking towards other parts of the world try to attract professionals in this occupation.* I don't recollect where I've studied this but I've read it on some official website and if you are having more experience (>5years) then you would have greater chances of getting invitation early. 
Haven't said that, they have flagged this occupation due to various reasons. First of all Job market and secondly how the related industries are doing in OZ. Lately hearing manufacturing industries are not doing g8,sluggish mining sector and more recently the S&P has decreased the AAA rating(to AA+) of WA.It may not be happening soon and don't want to hear anything bad is going to happen.

But atm what we can do is pray and hope the best for our self.


----------



## shivrajar (Jul 21, 2013)

Got my Assessment Positive. Got a liitl bit delayed coz of Notary Docs.... Received my email confirming +ve and Hard copy to follow shortly .

Thanks Guys .....


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

shivrajar said:


> Got my Assessment Positive. Got a liitl bit delayed coz of Notary Docs.... Received my email confirming +ve and Hard copy to follow shortly .
> 
> Thanks Guys .....


many congrats bro..:clap2:

I am really worried about mine assessment as i have not received any confirmation from EA neither my agent even after putting mail for the outcome :-(


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

er_viral said:


> Congratulations Surjeet for US B1


Thank you very much bro


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> many congrats bro..:clap2:
> 
> I am really worried about mine assessment as i have not received any confirmation from EA neither my agent even after putting mail for the outcome :-(


Did you give EA a call? and any reply of your mail?



> Got my Assessment Positive. Got a liitl bit delayed coz of Notary Docs.... Received my email confirming +ve and Hard copy to follow shortly .
> 
> Thanks Guys .....


WHen you submit your CDR?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Did you give EA a call? and any reply of your mail?


No , they have not replied for any mail. I have confirmed from my agent also. He said no communication till date.
I think i should call them personally and ask for status atleast.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> No , they have not replied for any mail. I have confirmed from my agent also. He said no communication till date.
> I think i should call them personally and ask for status atleast.


Yes you better make a phone call, who know you can invited this week and lodge your application.

WA SS gonna change on October


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*Confused*

Hi all
Has anybody ever heard that EA ask for shortcomings via post???

I just called EA and they said that its been posted to my agent or i heard something wrong???
Any idea?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

-delete-


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi all
> did anybody hear that EA ask for shortcomings via post???
> 
> I just called EA and they said that its been posted to my agent or i heard something wrong???
> Any idea?


Well they did state they will post the hard copy through post mail, but I heard some people get their soft copy result as well in the e-mail. Is good to know few days early how is the outcome of the assessment.



> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 4 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so
> 
> ...


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Well they did state they will post the hard copy through post mail, but I heard some people get the soft copy in the e-mail.


No i am asking that if they have any doubt or they need more clarification about CDR then, do they ask via post?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

EA usually will send an email if there are shortcomings on your CDR application. Never heard of any one sending it thru hardcopy mail. You should clarify it with your agent surjeet.
Maybe the +ve result is mailed to your agent, not shortcomings...


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> EA usually will send an email if there are shortcomings on your CDR application. Never heard of any one sending it thru hardcopy mail. You should clarify it with your agent surjeet.
> Maybe the +ve result is mailed to your agent, not shortcomings...


yes rowell..
i also think same way.. Either the outcome is +ve or -ve which they have posted but i was sure they they will never ask for shortcomings via post. They always do it through email only..
Thank you very much..


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> yes rowell..
> i also think same way.. Either the outcome is +ve or -ve which they have posted but i was sure they they will never ask for shortcomings via post. They always do it through email only..
> Thank you very much..


Since EA only told you that they already posted the result (hardcopy) through post mail I assume, how about you call them again to email the soft copy of the result. Ask them to email it again if they already did, who know your agent receive it in junk mail and delete it accidentally :mmph:


----------



## rsjones2013 (Sep 24, 2013)

*EA Assessment preparation*

Hi there
Is anyone preparing for EA assessment for mech engg category can you guys send some links or resources for CDR Preparation
I am planning to submit by end sep or early October
What is the ongoing timeline for getting EA assessment if we submit in oct 2013
Thanks in advance 
Cheers
Jones


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

rsjones2013 said:


> Hi there
> Is anyone preparing for EA assessment for mech engg category can you guys send some links or resources for CDR Preparation
> I am planning to submit by end sep or early October
> What is the ongoing timeline for getting EA assessment if we submit in oct 2013
> ...


Hi rsjones2013,

Follow the guide lines given in migration skills assessment booklet.You can download it form Engineers Australia's website. 

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...sment/migration_skills_assessment_booklet.pdf

CDR is your own work and I know you require this for your reference.

But what I can advise you is do google search and try to find the best match that suits your profile/stream.

The current time line is 16 weeks. you can check this @ EA's website:
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment

Good Luck


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Surjeet, can you pls share EA's contact number. Thanks.



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi all
> Has anybody ever heard that EA ask for shortcomings via post???
> 
> I just called EA and they said that its been posted to my agent or i heard something wrong???
> Any idea?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

drshk said:


> Hi Surjeet, can you pls share EA's contact number. Thanks.


Why people so lazy to google this little stuff

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/contact-us


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

I already googled it up Zeroman, just forgot to delete my post afterwards. It would be better to refrain from getting personal, this forum is to help people. You should not have responded to my query if you did not want to.



zeroman said:


> Why people so lazy to google this little stuff
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/contact-us


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,
First post on the forum. This is a great Forum by the way. Anway i got +ve letter from EA on 30 Aug 2013 for 233914-Engineering Technologist as my Degree is in Mech Engg but most all experience is in Telecomm Networks.

I applied in Mar '13 and initially got letter with options (ET or Mech Engg) in 1st week of July 13.
I confirmed to EA to assess me for ET and got letter end Aug.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Obi1 said:


> Hi,
> First post on the forum. This is a great Forum by the way. Anway i got +ve letter from EA on 30 Aug 2013 for 233914-Engineering Technologist as my Degree is in Mech Engg but most all experience is in Telecomm Networks.
> 
> I applied in Mar '13 and initially got letter with options (ET or Mech Engg) in 1st week of July 13.
> I confirmed to EA to assess me for ET and got letter end Aug.


Ah bad move I think, 
From my personal opinion about your situation 
You shall confirm to EA as Mech Engg as it is easier to get visa

Engineering technologist fall under 2339 golden group see below:



> We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:
> 
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers - 65 ppints
> 2334 Electronics Engineers - 65 points
> ...


It is hard for the 6 groups above to get permanent visa, it is still possible just harder, since not many state do a state sponsor for the job above and for independent visa you have to achieve higher points to be invited early or you will be in a very long queue

What is your current points? can you list it down like
IELTS (what the score)
WOrk exp duration (how long), how many points
Degree (offshore, onshore)
and etc...


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

I know 2339 is pro-rata but i cant change my experience or past history 
My points are 65 and i plan to go for 189. I think only delay with invite but once i get invite then should be smooth sailing. 
Age: 25
IELTS 7band: 10 pts
BSC Degree: 15
Ofshore 8+yr experience: 15 pts


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Obi1 said:


> I know 2339 is pro-rata but i cant change my experience or past history
> My points are 65 and i plan to go for 189. I think only delay with invite but once i get invite then should be smooth sailing.
> Age: 25
> IELTS 7band: 10 pts
> ...


That is great, go ahead with 189 since they access you for 8+ years experiences

Visa 189 doesn't bind you to one state, so for people that has enough points like you in this case it is really a good option too.
The drawback/disadvantage is that, like you mentioned delay of invitation.

O well, wish you good luck , hope you get invited asap.

I am still on EA stage, still ray: , lodge on 31th July currently EA processing 8th July. 23 days to go to reach my application. This waiting killing me :frusty:



> If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 8 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

I submitted EOI for 233914 with 65pts last Aug30 and until now still waiting for an invite...


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

rowell said:


> I submitted EOI for 233914 with 65pts last Aug30 and until now still waiting for an invite...


I submitted 12 Sept . Hopefully we will get before end of year. Hoping for sooner than later.

Best of luck! by the way please PM me what your degree and experience is in?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Obi1 said:


> I submitted 12 Sept . Hopefully we will get before end of year. Hoping for sooner than later.
> 
> Best of luck! by the way please PM me what your degree and experience is in?


Hi Obi1, I can't send you a PM since you have not posted at least 7 posts in this forum. By the way, here is my details:
I am a graduate of Bachelors degree in Electronics and Communications Engineering with 7+ years experience in hardware testing (semiconductor industry).

Best of luck to you too.. I hope we will be invited in the next rounds.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all 
Just want to update that i have received few shortcomings from my assessor.
1) He is saying that my documents are scanned copy.. Right because i had scanned my docs and then took printouts.
2) He wants me to rewrite Career Episode 2 from 2.3.11 to 2.3.16 which is not in the form of a narrative with his role clearly described

These are the only shortcomings he has mentioned in the mail. I hope rest of all the things are fine as he has not mentioned anything.

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All 
Can anybody please help me. I am pasting exact mail from my assessor below;

" A letter is being prepared to notify Surjeet of some shortcomings in his application. His academic material is scanned and we do not accept scanned copies. He needs to rewrite Career Episode 2 from 2.3.11 to 2.3.16 which is not in the form of a narrative with his role clearly described."

Now, career episode thing is fine. But what should i do about academic material? How should i send them these revised things?
If i will email all this, even for that i will b scanning my docs and then only i can attach those docs to email.
Guys please help me about this academic material thing . What should i do and how to send them?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Surjeet,
We applied to EA on 1st July, a week after you. It's been a week now they processed our date, we haven't received any email or the official outcome yet. Maybe it takes long as we live in Turkey. 
My husband is also a mechanical engineer. Our agent told us EA does not accept scanned copies. They require the original paperworks. Like IELTS test report form we paid money to British Counsil to print and post an extra test report form. Because they dont accept if we post the report which was sent to us after the exam.
For the transcript, we got a new copy from his university, and sent this signed copy. The university doesnt give a copy of the diploma. So we gave a notarized copy of the diploma. All the other academic paperwork was translated and notarized, and we posted the hardcopies. 
So I would suggest you to get the original copy from your university or get a notarized copy, and send it to them via post. 
Good luck


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi Surjeet,
> We applied to EA on 1st July, a week after you. It's been a week now they processed our date, we haven't received any email or the official outcome yet. Maybe it takes long as we live in Turkey.
> My husband is also a mechanical engineer. Our agent told us EA does not accept scanned copies. They require the original paperworks. Like IELTS test report form we paid money to British Counsil to print and post an extra test report form. Because they dont accept if we post the report which was sent to us after the exam.
> For the transcript, we got a new copy from his university, and sent this signed copy. The university doesnt give a copy of the diploma. So we gave a notarized copy of the diploma. All the other academic paperwork was translated and notarized, and we posted the hardcopies.
> ...


Hi 
Thank you for the reply.

I had sent them notarized photocopies of all my documents and this is the reason i am confused that why they are saying this thing. My IELTS original is also with them so no worries about tha. I am almost done with the shortcomings on the CDR and about to send that. But this thing is bothering me as i have no idea what they want. I had scanned my all documents and then took printouts of all and then got them all notarized and posted that. 
Also, I suppose that i need to send them via email only no hardcopies required this time. am i right?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

please help me with my query... seniors please help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> please help me with my query... seniors please help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Brother,

I am afraid you have to DHL all hardcopied documents to EA. It takes several days only. Don't let them trouble you again.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Surjeet you probably will need to send again.Fine colour hard cooies.wat tge heck your agent take care off.
Relax it would be OK.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Surjeet you probably will need to send again.Fine colour hard cooies.wat tge heck your agent take care off.
> Relax it would be OK.


right bro.. feel like throwing him out of the process..
should i take coloured photocopies?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> right bro.. feel like throwing him out of the process..
> should i take coloured photocopies?


:frusty: bang your agent head to the wall.

I think whatever document you gonna send, since it gonna be a copy.
Just make sure you notarized it again.

Did the assessor specify spefically which documents have to be original?
(Other than IELTS transcript)

Wish you all the best mate, be happy now you are being assessed at least.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> :frusty: bang your agent head to the wall.
> 
> I think whatever document you gonna send, since it gonna be a copy.
> Just make sure you notarized it again.
> ...


HI
Below is the exact wording of that mail:

"A letter is being prepared to notify Surjeet of some shortcomings in his application. His academic material is scanned and we do not accept scanned copies. He needs to rewrite Career Episode 2 from 2.3.11 to 2.3.16 which is not in the form of a narrative with his role clearly described."

and what did you say do i need to send original transcript? 
because i didnot send original transcript though i sent original TRF. and yes all documents i sent were notarized.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> HI
> Below is the exact wording of that mail:
> 
> "A letter is being prepared to notify Surjeet of some shortcomings in his application. His academic material is scanned and we do not accept scanned copies. He needs to rewrite Career Episode 2 from 2.3.11 to 2.3.16 which is not in the form of a narrative with his role clearly described."
> ...


please help guys ...... really cannot understand what the assessor is asking about...
any reply would be highly appreciated


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> I submitted EOI for 233914 with 65pts last Aug30 and until now still waiting for an invite...


Hi rowell

Please help me with my case .. any suggestions would be highly appreciated


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> HI
> Below is the exact wording of that mail:
> 
> " His academic material is scanned and we do not accept scanned copies. "
> ...


have you sent an email to your assessor for clarification of which copies he is refering to? if not i suggest you do send mail to EA with your case ID and addressed to your assessor - it will reach him/her. I got a reply that way when i had a query.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Obi1 said:


> have you sent an email to your assessor for clarification of which copies he is refering to? if not i suggest you do send mail to EA with your case ID and addressed to your assessor - it will reach him/her. I got a reply that way when i had a query.


Hi 

Thank you for the reply..
are you sure its a good idea to ask my assessor the documents he is looking for? i have already framed a mail asking him about those academic documents issue. Just wanted to cinfirm that wheter should i send it or not?
I dont want to offend my assessor actually.. bit nervous also:sad:


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for the reply..
> are you sure its a good idea to ask my assessor the documents he is looking for? i have already framed a mail asking him about those academic documents issue. Just wanted to cinfirm that wheter should i send it or not?
> I dont want to offend my assessor actually.. bit nervous also:sad:


I would advise you to prepare an email requesting case officer's opinion by saying that you are sending the following documents:-

1. Attested photocopies from the relevant authority.

2. Would you recommend to send the original credentials as well?

3. Your renewed career episode 2. 

Ask him/her that you are sending these documents physical format (I could interpret his email in that way)

Also mention that you are awaiting their opinion.



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> ....do i need to send original transcript?


*Don't send your originals unless otherwise advised by the case officer*.

If you have to send your originals then use a reliable courier services with paid return delivery option so as to secure your documents (like DHL).

Finally, don't worry you are just a step before the acceptance and definitely you will get a positive result. 

All the best.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> HI
> Below is the exact wording of that mail:
> 
> "A letter is being prepared to notify Surjeet of some shortcomings in his application. His academic material is scanned and we do not accept scanned copies. He needs to rewrite Career Episode 2 from 2.3.11 to 2.3.16 which is not in the form of a narrative with his role clearly described."
> ...


I am not sure what you had written in your career episode,
but if I can guess, I think your assessor asking you to change your career episode 2 due to this reason.



> Please Note
> Career Episodes must be written in the first person
> singular clearly indicating your own personal role in
> the work described. Remember, it is what ‘I did’, not
> what ‘we did’ or what ‘I was involved in.


Do you have copy of your career episode?
Try double check it


----------



## r00ckst4r (Oct 1, 2013)

my friend got it in 5 weeks


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Redtape said:


> I would advise you to prepare an email requesting case officer's opinion by saying that you are sending the following documents:-
> 
> 1. Attested photocopies from the relevant authority.
> 
> ...


Thank you bro...
Even i could not understand this wording of email.. Lets c m asking him that what he want me to send... 
Hoping for + ve response

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> I am not sure what you had written in your career episode,
> but if I can guess, I think your assessor asking you to change your career episode 2 due to this reason.
> 
> Do you have copy of your career episode?
> Try double check it


Do i need to revise my whole career episode... I dont think so....
Seniors any suggestion on this....

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

r00ckst4r said:


> my friend got it in 5 weeks


Dude :ranger: That is accredited skill assessment, which take about 4-6 weeks

we are talking about CDR assessment, kind of like but different
no matter your qualification (onshore or offshore) it take about 12-16 weeks of process time


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Do i need to revise my whole career episode... I dont think so....
> Seniors any suggestion on this....
> 
> Regards
> ...


Hi Surjeet,

I think the proper way is to submit the whole career episode together with a cover sheet that identifies the sections you have revised as per EA's request.

That would be fine.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi Surjeet,
> 
> I think the proper way is to submit the whole career episode together with a cover sheet that identifies the sections you have revised as per EA's request.
> 
> That would be fine.


Hi Vinhguyenvan,

Are you graduate from Electronic or Instrumentation and Control degree? or other degree?

How many years work experience you have in the Control ?

Did EA ever contact you or school/employers/references during the 12-16 weeks waiting?

Quite worried about my skill assessment too

I graduate from Bachelor of Electronic and Communication (Australia's degree) 

Work experience in Control system Engineer for 1 1/2 years till present

I got assessed before as Electronic when I am graduate
Now I am trying using work experience to change it to Plant and Production Engineer


----------



## gsuresh84 (Sep 12, 2013)

i have started learning............


----------



## skyhigh15 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone
I am new to this forum and need help in CDR preparation.
I am working in telecom domain with 6 years of exp. Can anyone provide me with sample telecom CDR please.

Thanks


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi Vinhguyenvan,
> 
> Are you graduate from Electronic or Instrumentation and Control degree? or other degree?
> 
> ...


Hi Zeroman,

Yes, my degree is Electronic & Telecommunication, but I have been working in Instrument and Control for almost 9 years.

No, EA did not contact me or any referee. I don't think they need to contact anyone for reference.

I am wondering why you need to do CDR, since you have Australian degree?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi Zeroman,
> 
> Yes, my degree is Electronic & Telecommunication, but I have been working in Instrument and Control for almost 9 years.
> 
> ...


If you want to get quick assess base on your degree you can do
-accredited qualification assessment about 4-6 weeks.
That is what I did after graduate they assess me as 'Electronic Engineer'

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

I know about this, but the think is that I am trying to change my assessment based on my skill experienced.

This is CDR form (see the bullet point no.2):

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....on Skills Assessment/cdr_application_form.pdf

That is why I am applying CDR.

Most of people has successfully change from Electronic to Plant and Production but most of them that did this have 5 years experience.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Hopefully I got mine, even though I have only 1 year 9 months experiences in Australia (till present, still working).

ray:

p.s. However, so far I have not heard any one fail to re-assess/CDR from Electronic to Plant and Production. Hopefully, I am one of the candidate that has +ve assessment of the same case too :thumb:


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Surjeet.kandasi

how is your EA processing? +ve?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

We submitted our EA application on 1st july, finally yesterday on 8th oct EA emailed a scanned copy of our positive outcome. The hardcopy is on the way, they wrote it may take 10 days. Out agent sent an email to them asking about our results a week ago. They only replied yesterday. And the official report's date is 27th of september. I guess they keep the results and they have some delivery timings. So they send everything maybe once a week or so. 

We have 55 points now, trying to increase our points by retaking the IELTS. We still couldnt decide which state to apply


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We submitted our EA application on 1st july, finally yesterday on 8th oct EA emailed a scanned copy of our positive outcome. The hardcopy is on the way, they wrote it may take 10 days. Out agent sent an email to them asking about our results a week ago. They only replied yesterday. And the official report's date is 27th of september. I guess they keep the results and they have some delivery timings. So they send everything maybe once a week or so.
> 
> We have 55 points now, trying to increase our points by retaking the IELTS. We still couldnt decide which state to apply


*Victoria* Mechanical Engineer is available and the min IELTS requirement is 7. 

*South Australia* Mechanical engineer is Off - list occupation. Read more information for an off list occupation @ 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements

*Queensland* Mechanical Engineer is Not available.

*WA* Currently SOL is Mechanical Engineer is Available. Ielts requirement is 6. For the new SOL (2013) please check the following link. 
The Department of Training and Workforce Development - SPOL information paper August 2013
As the new criteria is not yet released you can go with this state.

*NT* Mechanical engineer is available and IELTS requirement is 6 in each band.

Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship

*TAS* Mechanical engineer is available http://www.migration.tas.gov.au/__d...005/41927/List_SMP_2013-2014_25_Sept_2013.pdf

Ielts requirement is 7 in each band.

Finally, if you go with state sponsorship the sponsoring state will give you 5 points by making your total points to 60 and will also make you qualify for the points test.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow redtape! This is great news! Thank you


----------



## Obi1 (Sep 23, 2013)

eva-bhargava said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new to this forum and need help in CDR preparation.
> I am working in telecom domain with 6 years of exp. Can anyone provide me with sample telecom CDR please.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Eva,
Welcome to the forum. Do join below Telecom Engrs tread as well.

BR,
Obi


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Engineering Australia process is getting slower, look like they got bombarded again by many applications,...

When EA gonna reach 31st July application ray: O God ray:



> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 12 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so
> 
> ...


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi zeroman, 
We submitted our cdr on 1st July, got an email of the scanned results this week. Hard copy is on the way, maybe you can expect yours in the 2nd week of November.
Good luck


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi zeroman,
> We submitted our cdr on 1st July, got an email of the scanned results this week. Hard copy is on the way, maybe you can expect yours in the 2nd week of November.
> Good luck


wow, congratz Tuba!

233512 ? Mechanical engineering.. i see

I am trying to apply the 2335 group too, but the 233513 Plant and Production

Did EA ever contact you or your reference during the waiting time?

How many years experiences do you have?

What is your next step now? 189? 190?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

EA did not contact us at all  I asked our agent to send an email 2 weeks ago, but they only replied on 8th october, and our assessment report was signed on 27th september  Imagine, you biting your nails and they just keep your signed positive report on the desk! Anyway, now that it's positive, no problem!

All the years my husband put was accepted. It's around 6 years plus. They dont write the years but they write the dates of your accepted experience, ie "July-2005-October 2011 and January 2012-June2013"
So it's considered as 5+  

Now we 55 points, we could apply to WA 190. But he is taking the ielts tomorrow to increase his points. If he can score higher, we will try 189 or VIC 190. The ielts results will come end of oct, so fingers crossed till then! 

I hope you get your results soon. Good luck


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi Surjeet.kandasi
> 
> how is your EA processing? +ve?


Hi Zeroman

sorry for being such a lazy in replying.
i have sent them my documents again on monday this weak along with the updated CE-2..
Lets c.. waiting for their reply..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Surjeet you probably will need to send again.Fine colour hard cooies.wat tge heck your agent take care off.
> Relax it would be OK.


Hi 
Any update on your application...got invitation??

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

I have read through all the pages of this thread and came across a lot of new information. Thanks guys for these valuable posts.

I have noticed that except for a few weeks or months (in early part of this year), mostly EA process has been slow and although EA is good in responding to the queries (as most people said in their comments), one has to have a lot of patience, especially for this part of the process.

Well, I am about to start writing my own career episodes, it'll probably take me two months or something to come up with a detailed and good enough CDR as I am mostly relying on my undergrad degree. I lack professional experience, except for 6 to 7 months I spent in a closely-related job.

Wish me luck guys


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Shahwani said:


> I have read through all the pages of this thread and came across a lot of new information. Thanks guys for these valuable posts.
> 
> I have noticed that except for a few weeks or months (in early part of this year), mostly EA process has been slow and although EA is good in responding to the queries (as most people said in their comments), one has to have a lot of patience, especially for this part of the process.
> 
> ...


Good luck and hope this may help,

1) IETLS score need to be ready with individual section score =>6 in all section. 
2) CDR report – 3 Career episode – each with 1500 words
3) Engineer Summary statement – which points details to your Career episode.
4) CDP – continues professional development – One page summary of your career from college to till date.
5) If you want ur experience to be assessed then keep ready the Skilled employment record excel doc
6) If you show experience then just sign nominated occupation declaration doc. (I missed it while submission & again EA requested this. Due to this my result got delayed by 1 months + spent extra cost)
7) Once you completed all the above, now you can fill your CDR application.
8) Fill CDR declaration page.
9) If you go through agent then fill agent nomination application.
10) Prepare your CV & keep it ready.
11) If you are ready with all the above now it’s time for supporting doc (physical work)
a. Degree scroll or academic testamur or convocation certificate (All names mentioned are telling the same certificate.)
b.	Academic transcript which upon request all college will give it.
c.	Passport bio data page with address page
d.	If you want EA to assess you experience then
i. Company joining letter
ii. Salary slip
iii. Form 16 (Income tax form)
iv. Company reliving letter if working in more than one company
v. Roles & responsibility in company letter head with your manager or HR signature(for each of company you worked- Must)
A.	If you not able to get this letter you can submitted a self affidavit but the chance of accepting & approval of self affidavit by EA depends on case officer & which company you worked & the corresponding nominated occupation for which you make the claim. You can try. But max try for company letter head, in very worst condition give this doc. When giving this affidavit submit the original (I submitted photocopy of this which was attested by notary & again EA requested original. Due to this my result got delayed by 1 months + spent extra cost)
vi. Any other doc such as promotion letter or doc to prove you worked in that company.
e.	The most important thing keep ready all the above mentioned ORIGINAL doc. Take it to photocopy shop & get it photocopied. 
f.	Once the ORIGINAL is photocopied give the photocopy to Notary & get it attested. Caution: when you don’t use original to photocopy it might create problem (In my case the case officer told one of the doc is photocopy of photocopy is attested by notary & he request to give photocopy of original which is attested by notary. Happens sometime. hence be cautious).
12) Once you are ready with all doc with notary signature (mentioned in point no. a-f), all the filled in application and print outs of doc (mentioned in point no. 2 to 10) you can pack it in an envelop & send it to EA.
13) Once you get acknowledgement from EA, then go to IDP or IELTS centre and pay the cost of sending original test report form of your IELTS to the EA. (TRF will be sent to EA directly by IDP or IELTS test centre.) 
14) With this you can sent mail to “[email protected]” with “Status” in subject of mail. You will get automated reply for EA about the timeline & when you application will be processed. 
15) Finally only thing now you can do is send out the mail to check status & wait patiently for reply from EA. (“He that can have patience can have what he will.” ― Benjamin Franklin) It took 6 months for me to get EA assessment (actually if with proper doc I could have got by 5 months.)


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

I have gone through that post already but thanks for sharing 

I need an advice from all the seniors folks here.... Do we need to go through an agent?

I believe the amount of information we have here in the forum is sufficient to sail us through this journey. Moreover, there have been stories where due to lack of agent's efficiency, valuable time has been lost in the application process. How to judge whether an agent is reliable or he may mess things up. Every consultancy says they have the best experience in dealing with this process but how to judge ?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Shahwani said:


> I have gone through that post already but thanks for sharing
> 
> I need an advice from all the seniors folks here.... Do we need to go through an agent?
> 
> I believe the amount of information we have here in the forum is sufficient to sail us through this journey. Moreover, there have been stories where due to lack of agent's efficiency, valuable time has been lost in the application process. How to judge whether an agent is reliable or he may mess things up. Every consultancy says they have the best experience in dealing with this process but how to judge ?


Depends on how capable you think you can handle it

For me I prefer to use agent, because it is more convenience and my agent has many successful history of handling CDR and Visa.

However, some people prefer to do it themselves even though it take couple of weeks to finish the CDR and preparing all the documents. It save you a lot of money though and as you mentioned sometimes your agent is quite unreliable.

So in conclusion, it is up to you which one suit you more.

As how to judge agent, it is really hard. Just make sure you choose a MARA agent. How dependable they are, is depend on your connections. I used my agent, since she did CDR to couple of my friends and all of them has no troubles. She is my friend's friend too, so she is quite reliable and trustworthy.


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Zeroman,

I am a newbie to expat forum and desperately seeking advice from the experts.

I was assessed as an electronic engineer by EA on 11th Jan 2010, recently I planned to apply for PR (took a while to clear IELTS), for which I need to ASCO code to ANZSCO. This happened on 5th feb 2013.

I have lodged EOI for 189 visa on 23rd June 2013, unfortunately, after which electronics engineer was moved to pro-rate basis. With 60 points my hope of getting an invite is impossible.

Alternatively, I have submitted another set of CDR to assess my qualification as electrical engineer.

I completed my bachelor degree in electronics and communication engg and did masters in electrical and electronics engineering in victoria university, Melbourne.

As I am working as an instrumentation trainer, I am unable to bring that in for assessment.

My query is,

Is it ok to submit for another assessment, while holding an assessment in hand?
If ok, will I be assessed as an electrical engineer irrespective of my bachelor qualification? In other words, is assessment result is based on qualification, or the CDR we submit.
If as per qualification, whether it is based on Bachelor or masters?
Please shed some light on the above queries
Regards,
Alex.


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

zeroman said:


> As how to judge agent, it is really hard. Just make sure you choose a MARA agent. How dependable they are, is depend on your connections. I used my agent, since she did CDR to couple of my friends and all of them has no troubles. She is my friend's friend too, so she is quite reliable and trustworthy.


You mean to say that your CDR was done by your agent. Aren't we suppose to do that by our own. In case an agent prepares CDR on your behalf, do they charge extra for that ?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Hi Zeroman,
> 
> I am a newbie to expat forum and desperately seeking advice from the experts.
> 
> ...


First of all, why you can't bring your assessment as an instrumentation trainer?

Instrumentation, can fall under category of
"Electrical Engineer" ANZCO 233311
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

or

"Plant and Production Engineer" ANZCO 233511 
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Since many people like you and me, is assessed previously based on our major study after we graduate which the process about 4 weeks (1 MONTH) only during that time since we have Australia accredited qualification. 

After working for 12 months, to get or change your assessment, you have to do CDR. The process is about 12-16 weeks (Up to 4 months). it is based on your work experiences, you have to have minimum of 12 months working experiences to do CDR. To get positive assess of the desire skill you wanted (e.g. electrical) is depend on how well you prepare your CDR and prove your area of work within the field.

Well it doesn't matter you are being assessed as electrical or different from your bachelor, however if you are trying to claim points for work experiences. DIAC, or EA, may consider you have 0 year working experiences, if your work exp not really related to the field you study. Look like you have master in Electrical, the qualification is based on both degree and master, try to send an email to EA to clarify this. This is a hard question to answer.

To summarize, if you study electronic however you work in real estate for 5 years.
You can do CDR for Sales which maybe in SOL and only need 60 points
but you can't claim work exp points since is not related to study.

However if you study electronic and electrical, and work in electrical field
you may get positive assess as Electrical and Get working experience points. DIAC and EA have the guidelines, whether you can claim points or not for the work exp. Is not posted anywhere, but you can pay EA (around $200) to do extra assessment if your experience is related to your skill.

Hope this is not confusing, for more FAQ:
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217

cheers


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for your prompt response.

As I am working as a trainer (Not engineer) I was not able to bring this experience in to CDR.

I prepared CDR one based on bachelor and two based on masters.

CDR based on BE (ECE) Comes under Electrical engineering lab.

But CDR which I have applied for MASTERS is prepared by some ones assistance. 

Is it ok?

Regards,
Alex.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Shahwani said:


> You mean to say that your CDR was done by your agent. Aren't we suppose to do that by our own. In case an agent prepares CDR on your behalf, do they charge extra for that ?


I did it myself, agent just help you check my English and the way I try to explain. You have to use first person to explain it. Your agent won't know what you are doing for work so don't let them do and you are not allow other's to do it for you too.


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks zeroman for your prompt responses. I have another query in mind... Once I submit my EOI and my occupation reach its ceiling for the running year. I know that my application will defer to the next year. So once the new cycle begins, will I be ahead in queue as I applied initially in the previous cycle *OR* not ?


----------



## just-curious (Oct 21, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Dude :ranger: That is accredited skill assessment, which take about 4-6 weeks
> 
> we are talking about CDR assessment, kind of like but different
> no matter your qualification (onshore or offshore) it take about 12-16 weeks of process time


Hi Zeroman,

Under exceptional circumstances CDR based skill assessment can be done in 5-10 working days also. But as I said you should be having a genuine reason to get it expedited.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

hi,
one of my friend has applied for assessment of electrical degree to Engineers Australia on 28th may 2013. but till now no reply received from EA? 
is this normal?
from some posts I find that he should get reply in sept only.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

kludge said:


> hi,
> one of my friend has applied for assessment of electrical degree to Engineers Australia on 28th may 2013. but till now no reply received from EA?
> is this normal?
> from some posts I find that he should get reply in sept only.


We applied on 1st July. Softcopy of positive results were emailed to us on 8th Oct and the hardcopy was posted this week. They work on first in first out basis. So yes, he should have receieved a reply by now.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

kludge said:


> hi,
> one of my friend has applied for assessment of electrical degree to Engineers Australia on 28th may 2013. but till now no reply received from EA?
> is this normal?
> from some posts I find that he should get reply in sept only.


Tell your friend send an email to EA to ask for the result. it's a very abnormal case.


----------



## just-curious (Oct 21, 2013)

Shahwani said:


> Thanks zeroman for your prompt responses. I have another query in mind... Once I submit my EOI and my occupation reach its ceiling for the running year. I know that my application will defer to the next year. So once the new cycle begins, will I be ahead in queue as I applied initially in the previous cycle *OR* not ?


 Hi Shahwani,

They have started a new thing since last couple of months of giving invites on Pro Rata basis on occupations which have got high number of applications as against its ceiling numbers. This means a few numbers are invited each round based on total numbers left divided by 2 ( 1/2 for independent & half for sponsored) divided by the number of months left in the year. This means only the higher points (65-70-75) get invited till the rest of the year.
Yes I think in new cycle you will be ahead in the queue with candidates with same points. Check the DIAC skill select reports regularly to spot trends if your skill is amongst the 6 tough to get skills as of this year & try to achieve EOI scores accordingly.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

tuba said:


> We applied on 1st July. Softcopy of positive results were emailed to us on 8th Oct and the hardcopy was posted this week. They work on first in first out basis. So yes, he should have receieved a reply by now.


Usually what is the time frame to receive receipt/acknowledgement from EA? I sent docs by courier on 2nd Oct... no response or receipt yet... I believe I have to consider 3-4 months after getting receipt for the final results...


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> Usually what is the time frame to receive receipt/acknowledgement from EA? I sent docs by courier on 2nd Oct... no response or receipt yet... I believe I have to consider 3-4 months after getting receipt for the final results...


We sent our application on 24th june, they charged my credit card on 1st july, sent the receipt on 3rd july. You should have received a receipt by now. You will know when they charge your credit card.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

tuba said:


> We sent our application on 24th june, they charged my credit card on 1st july, sent the receipt on 3rd july. You should have received a receipt by now. You will know when they charge your credit card.


Thanks for the info
I paid by DD.. trying to find out if that is encashed... after that date.. I will wait for a week..


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone had negative access before, or been accessed with different choices, want to share their experiences? DO you guys make an appeal to the CO?

The process waiting time is such a killer :, EA still on 25th July applications



> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 25 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi expats,

How much likely is it for the professions which are in pro rata basis now ( other engineering prodessionals) to be removed from the skilled occupation list for 2014?
Because my profession is biomedical engineering which falls under other engineering profession. Even NSW has suspended the invitation for biomedical engineering so early.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Tell your friend send an email to EA to ask for the result. it's a very abnormal case.


Thanks tuba...my friend has sent mail to EA. but he has opted for agent services too. will EA answer to agent or him?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

kludge said:


> Thanks tuba...my friend has sent mail to EA. but he has opted for agent services too. will EA answer to agent or him?


Every application has its own Skill Assessment ID, EA will answer every valid query regarding the Skill Assessment based on the ID including the result.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

My Migration skill assessment application with all the required documents was delivered to EA on 21th of October 2013. Also my IELTS test report was delivered yesterday.

But, I haven't received any receipt or Contact ID number. Will they send a soft copy of receipt/Contact ID number to my email or mail a hard copy to me ?

Regards
Su


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> My Migration skill assessment application with all the required documents was delivered to EA on 21th of October 2013. Also my IELTS test report was delivered yesterday.
> 
> But, I haven't received any receipt or Contact ID number. Will they send a soft copy of receipt/Contact ID number to my email or mail a hard copy to me ?
> 
> ...


Sometimes it take about 1-2 weeks for them to receive your application.
Did you check your bank account that the money has been deducted?
If it did, usually 1-2 days from that day, they will send you an email for your receipt contain your contact ID.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Sometimes it take about 1-2 weeks for them to receive your application.
> Did you check your bank account that the money has been deducted?
> If it did, usually 1-2 days from that day, they will send you an email for your receipt contain your contact ID.


The application has already been received ( AS per DHL courier tracking) on 21 October 2013. And since I paid via Bank draft drawn on an Australian bank payable in Australia, the money was deducted from my account when the draft was issued to me.

Should I send a mail to EA asking my Contact ID number ?

Regards
Su


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> The application has already been received ( AS per DHL courier tracking) on 21 October 2013. And since I paid via Bank draft drawn on an Australian bank payable in Australia, the money was deducted from my account when the draft was issued to me.
> 
> Should I send a mail to EA asking my Contact ID number ?
> 
> ...


Yes, you should ask them. Since they suppose to send you an email for the invoice containing your contact ID number


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Yes, you should ask them. Since they suppose to send you an email for the invoice containing your contact ID number


Thanks for the response. Will mail them and ask.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Every application has its own Skill Assessment ID, EA will answer every valid query regarding the Skill Assessment based on the ID including the result.


Thank you Vin, Thank you tuba. My friend has received a scanned letter from EA. Actually his assessment was completed on 3rd sept only. but he didn't receive hard copy of the assessment letter till today. 
However he received positive reply and he acknowledged 9 years experience + Degree means Level 1. So cumulatively he got 30 points for his skill assessment. for age he got 25 points. IELTS was with minimum 6 band so he didn't receive any points for IELTS. In total he is having 55 points and ELECTRICAL ENGINEER (Code: ??). 
Which state he should opt?
Victoria, NSW, SA or WA?


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

kludge said:


> However he received positive reply and he acknowledged 9 years experience + Degree means Level 1. So cumulatively he got 30 points for his skill assessment. for age he got 25 points. IELTS was with minimum 6 band so he didn't receive any points for IELTS. In total he is having 55 points and ELECTRICAL ENGINEER (Code: ??).


Isn't 20 the maximum points one can get for their relevant work experience ?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Shahwani said:


> Isn't 20 the maximum points one can get for their relevant work experience ?


He meant 15 from overseas exp, and another 15 for degree.. total 30 points as he/she mentioned


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> He meant 15 from overseas exp, and another 15 for degree.. total 30 points as he/she mentioned


correct zeroman. 

will any one tell...which is better for electrical engineer...WA, SA, VIC or NSW?


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

About myself. 
I have applied for Skill Assessment of Degree Mech Engineer with 10 years exp to EA on 12th sept. Hope my result will come before dec 20. Because after 20th dec to 7th Jan, offices are closed.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kludge said:


> correct zeroman.
> 
> will any one tell...which is better for electrical engineer...WA, SA, VIC or NSW?


Go to Perth or Brisbane or Tasmania or Adelaide for engineer, mining . oil and gas sector. In here salary 20% higher compare to Melbourne or Sdyney (NSW).


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Go to Perth or Brisbane or Tasmania or Adelaide for engineer, mining . oil and gas sector. In here salary 20% higher compare to Melbourne or Sdyney (NSW).
> 
> Thanks Zeroman.
> 
> Among them, I feel Perth and Adelaide are convenient.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kludge said:


> zeroman said:
> 
> 
> > Go to Perth or Brisbane or Tasmania or Adelaide for engineer, mining . oil and gas sector. In here salary 20% higher compare to Melbourne or Sdyney (NSW).
> ...


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> kludge said:
> 
> 
> > Brisbane is more alive than Perth, but your choice
> ...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kludge said:


> zeroman said:
> 
> 
> > Atmosphere?
> ...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Look like the EA application stuck on 27th July (Saturday) and 28th July (Sunday), the question is how the heck they stuck on the weekend . There are no post that able to deliver our application on that dates, post services didn't operate on weekend. EA is getting lazy ey.. 



> - CDR applications received on the 27 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so





> - CDR applications received on the 28 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Look like the EA application stuck on 27th July (Saturday) and 28th July (Sunday), the question is how the heck they stuck on the weekend . There are no post that able to deliver our application on that dates, post services didn't operate on weekend. EA is getting lazy ey..



Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 28 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 23 September 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

Please make due allowance for delivery times per Australian Post, etc



They Are still with the july 28tth APP......my god..need to wait for anonther One month...EA is killing really....


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.
> 
> Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.
> 
> ...


Your application on 1st August right? Look like you will get the result after me, mine on 31th July.
Waiting and waiting


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Your application on 1st August right? Look like you will get the result after me, mine on 31th July.
> Waiting and waiting


Zeroman
Yes on 1st just waiting..........Are you sticking with WA SS or else ur planning to take ielts again..i wrote 4 times lost all times on Writng module..realyy painfull...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Zeroman
> Yes on 1st just waiting..........Are you sticking with WA SS or else ur planning to take ielts again..i wrote 4 times lost all times on Writng module..realyy painfull...


I did 7th Ielts test so far (last on 26 OCtober) the result has not released, 
already book for the 8th test on 9Th November

The 6th test i got L:8.5 R:8 W:7 S:6

The 5th test i got L:9 R:8 W:6 S:7

so is the previous2 test, either writing or speaking kill me,
no problem with listening and reading

see the pattern? writing and speaking is killing me, either i just pass for '7' or I fail either one of that.

Yes I am sticking with WA SS, I live here for 4 years, and I love the place.

Hope EA is positive so I am not stress on IELTS anymore


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> I did 7th Ielts test so far (last on 26 OCtober) the result has not released,
> already book for the 8th test on 9Th November
> 
> The 6th test i got L:8.5 R:8 W:7 S:6
> ...





Oh my goodness ...tats really tough ..where are you currently in Australia..which Company ur into...hows the Cost of living ..and alll


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Oh my goodness ...tats really tough ..where are you currently in Australia..which Company ur into...hows the Cost of living ..and alll


I am in Perth, work in automation and control company doing mining project.

Cost of living, since i am single, probably around 1500-2000. Include car insurance, life insurance, petrol , food, rent and still can eat outside almost every day. also that include treat my girlfriend eating now and then haha...


----------



## jfd_vvd (Oct 31, 2013)

hi Mech Guys 

i need to send doc to EA 
can some one help me with the sample doc required for making 

3 career episode - summary 
cdr documents of mechanical engineer 

Regards 

joaquim dsouza


----------



## jfd_vvd (Oct 31, 2013)

hi Mech Guys 

i need to send doc to EA 
can some one help me with the sample doc required for making 

3 career episode - summary 
cdr documents of mechanical engineer 

Regards 

joaquim dsouza


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

zeroman said:


> I am in Perth, work in automation and control company doing mining project.
> 
> Cost of living, since i am single, probably around 1500-2000. Include car insurance, life insurance, petrol , food, rent and still can eat outside almost every day. also that include treat my girlfriend eating now and then haha...


Hi buddy


Which plc is used there?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> 
> Which plc is used there?


Most of the project used Siemens, Schneider and ABB

Some used GE and Honeywell.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

In the skill select it has been mentioned that 10 points is given for a minimum of 7 in each of the IELTS module and 20 for a minimum of 8 in each. 
I have scored 7.5 in R,W,S and 8 in listening. Will I get 15 points?


----------



## just-curious (Oct 21, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> In the skill select it has been mentioned that 10 points is given for a minimum of 7 in each of the IELTS module and 20 for a minimum of 8 in each.
> I have scored 7.5 in R,W,S and 8 in listening. Will I get 15 points?


Hi Sudarshan,

Unfortunately you get only 10 for your effort in IELTS & not 15. It is either 20 for minimum 8 in all modules or 10 for minimum 7 in all modules.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

*Skilled Employment*

Dear Seniours, I am Electrical Engineer and have 3.5 years experience. please advise me should I go for skilled employment assessment with Engineers Australia or not?...waiting for your kind reply..thnx


----------



## Nijaguna (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi All,

How many points do I get for the AICTE approved (*non* IIT/REC type) engineering college degree, 17 years experience in software industry, 42 years age and targeting 8 in IELTS?

Regards,
Nijaguna


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Dear Seniours, I am Electrical Engineer and have 3.5 years experience. please advise me should I go for skilled employment assessment with Engineers Australia or not?...waiting for your kind reply..thnx


Calculate your point to see whether you meet minimum 60 points for application first. 

If you meet all requirements from EA, why not?


----------



## just-curious (Oct 21, 2013)

Nijaguna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How many points do I get for the AICTE approved (*non* IIT/REC type) engineering college degree, 17 years experience in software industry, 42 years age and targeting 8 in IELTS?
> 
> ...


Hi Nijaguna the points you could get are

Age-15
IELTS 8 in all bands-20,
8+ yrs of overseas experience, related to assessed skill-15
Engg Deg if approved by relevant authority for relevant skill-15

Cheers
J-C


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nijaguna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How many points do I get for the AICTE approved (*non* IIT/REC type) engineering college degree, 17 years experience in software industry, 42 years age and targeting 8 in IELTS?
> 
> ...


Is ur occupation related to software engineering?
bcz i think being an IT guy, u need to assess ur degree and work experience with ACT, not Engineers Australia..check it out...


----------



## Nijaguna (Nov 2, 2013)

just-curious said:


> Hi Nijaguna the points you could get are
> 
> Age-15
> IELTS 8 in all bands-20,
> ...


Hi J-C,

Thanks for the update. I am not sure if the engineering college where I studied is eligible for 15 points. It is BVB College of Engineering Hubli in Karnataka, recognized by AICTE. It is not of IIT/REC pedigree. As I will max out on other points, the college recognition becomes crucial

Regards,
Nijaguna


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Dear Seniours, I am Electrical Engineer and have 3.5 years experience. please advise me should I go for skilled employment assessment with Engineers Australia or not?...waiting for your kind reply..thnx



What I guess is whether u want to go for point test advice for ur experience or not.

u can go for just education assessment...

if you have enough docs to claim ur work experience at DIBP, u do not need to assess ur employment...

i did not assess my employment and not paid additional assessment fees...that worked for me...I claimed my experience at DIBP and that worked

Good Luck


----------



## Nijaguna (Nov 2, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Is ur occupation related to software engineering?
> bcz i think being an IT guy, u need to assess ur degree and work experience with ACT, not Engineers Australia..check it out...


Hi Akshay,

Thanks for the update. Yes, my occupation is related to software engineering. I am BE (Computer Science) graduate with 17 years experience in software industry.

Regards,
Nijaguna


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nijaguna said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> Thanks for the update. Yes, my occupation is related to software engineering. I am BE (Computer Science) graduate with 17 years experience in software industry.
> 
> ...


first. my college is also non IIT but approved by AICTE..i did my assessment through EA..
can ur occupation is same as computer engineer?

being an IT guy, you need to assess your degree and experience with Australian Computer Society(ACT)

Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111


----------



## just-curious (Oct 21, 2013)

Nijaguna said:


> Hi J-C,
> 
> Thanks for the update. I am not sure if the engineering college where I studied is eligible for 15 points. It is BVB College of Engineering Hubli in Karnataka, recognized by AICTE. It is not of IIT/REC pedigree. As I will max out on other points, the college recognition becomes crucial
> 
> ...


Hi Nijaguna,

It doesnt matter if it is not of IIT/REC level. You either get 15 or 0 in which case you even cannot proceed with anything. What I would say is dont be so skeptical & just go for it & in all likelihood you will get a positive assessment in due course of time. 

Cheers
J-C


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear bro. I am not confident to get 7 in each band of ielts. so I am left with age: 30. edu : 15, exp: 5. by applying for 489 visa i will get 10 points to complete 60 points. if I apply for skilled employment with engineers australia, since their verification is not strict, they might assess me positive and later on with DIAC they might not go into employment verification..



Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Calculate your point to see whether you meet minimum 60 points for application first.
> 
> If you meet all requirements from EA, why not?


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear bro. I am not confident to get 7 in each band of ielts. so I am left with age: 30. edu : 15, exp: 5. by applying for 489 visa i will get 10 points to complete 60 points. if I apply for skilled employment with engineers australia, since their verification is not strict, they might assess me positive and later on with DIAC they might not go into employment verification..




akshay1229 said:


> What I guess is whether u want to go for point test advice for ur experience or not.
> 
> u can go for just education assessment...
> 
> ...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Dear bro. I am not confident to get 7 in each band of ielts. so I am left with age: 30. edu : 15, exp: 5. by applying for 489 visa i will get 10 points to complete 60 points. if I apply for skilled employment with engineers australia, since their verification is not strict, they might assess me positive and later on with DIAC they might not go into employment verification..


same..I was not able to get 7 bands...so I claimed 55 points in total of age-30 education-15 and experience-10...moreover, my occupation was in critical list so i did not wait for state sponsorship...and I applied for 489 Family Sponsored with 65 points...

what'smore, my employer was not ready to issue me certificate which can describe detailed duty statement..therefore, I got assessment of my education only (bachelor degree) from Engineers Australia..and later I claimed employment points at DIBP by submitting all proofs such as salary slips, taxation docs and all...

I hope this helps you..

Good Luck..


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

yes my occupation is also in critical list. in my view DIBP will be more strict for verifying the skilled employment claims. It will take more extra time also. If I will be already assessed by EA for skilled employment then DIBP might not require to go in verifying skilled employment claims. Afterall EA has to call my office for CDR assessment so the same will work for skilled emplyment verification.



akshay1229 said:


> same..I was not able to get 7 bands...so I claimed 55 points in total of age-30 education-15 and experience-10...moreover, my occupation was in critical list so i did not wait for state sponsorship...and I applied for 489 Family Sponsored with 65 points...
> 
> what'smore, my employer was not ready to issue me certificate which can describe detailed duty statement..therefore, I got assessment of my education only (bachelor degree) from Engineers Australia..and later I claimed employment points at DIBP by submitting all proofs such as salary slips, taxation docs and all...
> 
> ...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

At last..... it is my application turn with the CO



> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 31 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


Been waiting for ages for CO to reach this date,

ray: please o pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee give me ray: +ve assess 233513 :frusty:


subhasamaran, your turn soon that mean...


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> At last..... it is my application turn with the CO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Zeroman...i am also wating for that...good day sooon mine also will be taken..

hope both of us get a postive Assesment

God helps us...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

YES! Got positive access as 233513 or Plant and Production Engineer

I have been waiting for ages for this...

My application start yesterday, and my agent (i like my agent), she is a very initiative person and support me alot. She called the EA today and ask about my result, she said the CO give me positive just need to get signature from CO's head and then they will send the soft copy to my agent and hard copy afterward (probably arrive about 10 days or so as the website stated).


I am so happyyyyyyy +ve assessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> YES! Got positive access as 233513 or Plant and Production Engineer
> 
> I have been waiting for ages for this...
> 
> ...


Congrats brother.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> YES! Got positive access as 233513 or Plant and Production Engineer
> 
> I have been waiting for ages for this...
> 
> ...


Hey zeroman

Many congrats for the +ve outcome..

Can you please suggest me something... My assessor asked for documents and my agent sent them on 7th of last month. Till date i have not heard anything frm him.. My agent sent him an email but there is not any reply.. Its been more than two weeks that my agent has sent him mail for status.. Even i have sent him mail for status but no reply..
Really worried and tensed also.. My application has been late by more than a month :-(

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

zeroman said:


> YES! Got positive access as 233513 or Plant and Production Engineer
> 
> I have been waiting for ages for this...
> 
> ...


congratulations!!!!...

i wanna give you advice..tht would benefit you...
as soon as you get your assessment as soft copy, file your EOI...as you will hard copy after a week...so dont waste time

bcz EOI process is like first come fist serve...

i got my assessment by email on 09/07 and I file my EOI, i received invitation on 15/07..while i got hard copy on 19/07...

good luck..


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> YES! Got positive access as 233513 or Plant and Production Engineer
> 
> I have been waiting for ages for this...
> 
> ...


Congratulations zeroman....


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hey zeroman
> 
> Many congrats for the +ve outcome..
> 
> ...


Thx Surjeet, akshay and kludge.

Surjeet, I think if your agent need to call your CO regarding your applications. It help ease your mind and know what state your application at. Is been a month now as you said and your CO still have not contact you and your agent at all.

Best regards to your assessment Surjeet, if your agent didn't make a call it is better you make a move yourself.


Cheers


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Thx Surjeet, akshay and kludge.
> 
> Surjeet, I think if your agent need to call your CO regarding your applications. It help ease your mind and know what state your application at. Is been a month now as you said and your CO still have not contact you and your agent at all.
> 
> ...


Stay in contact zeroman. I'm coming to Perth. U r nice hearted person. I need ur help then.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kludge said:


> Stay in contact zeroman. I'm coming to Perth. U r nice hearted person. I need ur help then.


 will be waiting for you guys here, land of opportunities...


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*Hurrrrrrahhh!!!!!*

Hi All

Finally after waiting for almost 4 months, got my +ve assessment as PE mechanical engineer(233512).. Thanks to almighty

A special thanks to my friends KGD87 & Zeroman /...Thank you very much guys..
Really happy:whoo:


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Finally after waiting for almost 4 months, got my +ve assessment as PE mechanical engineer(233512).. Thanks to almighty
> 
> ...


Congratz Surjeet! Time to lodge the EOI


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Congratz Surjeet! Time to lodge the EOI


yes bro..have you lodged yours?
Any idea how much max. time it can take for mechanical guys to get invitation ?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> yes bro..have you lodged yours?
> Any idea how much max. time it can take for mechanical guys to get invitation ?


Not yet, my agent still waiting the soft copy from EA. Once she get it, she will lodge the EOI

For visa 189, this is quite slow, 2 rounds invitation per month. First come first serve basis to get invited, probably I would say 2-4 months

For visa 190 minimum time an hour, up to 4 weeks. Saw a forum member (RockyBalboa) get invited in 4hours, lucky him. For WA SS it is quite fast compare to the other state. What state did you plant to lodge and which visa? I am sure we will get our invitation before Christmas and Grant by end of January :whoo:

Cheers


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Not yet, my agent still waiting the soft copy from EA. Once she get it, she will lodge the EOI
> 
> For visa 189, this is quite slow, 2 rounds invitation per month. First come first serve basis to get invited, probably I would say 2-4 months
> 
> ...


I am gonna apply for 189. i know the process is slow but i dont mind waiting for 2 to 4 months. One of the member KGD87 got invitation in 10 days for 189(mechanical) in october 2013. So seems like there is not much backlog for mechanical guys and its not that favourite as computers or other 6golden occupations.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

We submitted EOI on 28th oct and got invitation on 31st. And on 1st applied for WA sponsorship.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> At last..... it is my application turn with the CO
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my goodness i checked the status tdy by sending email they ares till with the 31st july Applications.



If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 31 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Awaiting EA Outcome*



kludge said:


> Stay in contact zeroman. I'm coming to Perth. U r nice hearted person. I need ur help then.


Hello Kludge. I see you submitted your EA CDR about the same time as me and I see from your posts too that you intend on moving to Perth just like me. I would want to stay in contact with you and update each other on progress, problems and advice. I am from Zimbabwe and I hope to be in Australia by mid next year, everything being equal. What Job Code are you getting assessed for by EA? I am going for the Plant or Production Engineer. Any advice on good job sites that I can peruse in the mean time for Western Australia? Sorry for the too many questions.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Ea cdr*



;2274962 said:


> Oh my goodness i checked the status tdy by sending email they ares till with the 31st july Applications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did you send in your CDR subhasamaran? Got CID from EA on 25 September. Guess I will likely be getting a response mid January if lucky. Whew, still a long way to go but after thi, it should be smooth sailing:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Hello Kludge. I see you submitted your EA CDR about the same time as me and I see from your posts too that you intend on moving to Perth just like me. I would want to stay in contact with you and update each other on progress, problems and advice. I am from Zimbabwe and I hope to be in Australia by mid next year, everything being equal. What Job Code are you getting assessed for by EA? I am going for the Plant or Production Engineer. Any advice on good job sites that I can peruse in the mean time for Western Australia? Sorry for the too many questions.


Job code 231512 or 231513.
Refer seek.au for jobs.
Which date u submitted to EA?


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

kludge said:


> Job code 231512 or 231513.
> Refer seek.au for jobs.
> Which date u submitted to EA?


Sorry 233512 or 233513


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Update: My electrical engineer friend has received EOI approval just on 3 days. He has submitted on 1 nov and received approval on 5 th.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

tuba said:


> We submitted EOI on 28th oct and got invitation on 31st. And on 1st applied for WA sponsorship.


Great


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Oh my goodness i checked the status tdy by sending email they ares till with the 31st july Applications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just finish the 31th, try give a call to ask directly about your result and ask them to send u soft copy while you are waiting for the hard copy through post



> - CDR applications received on the 1st August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Just finish the 31th, try give a call to ask directly about your result and ask them to send u soft copy while you are waiting for the hard copy through post


How could you know who is EA case assessor?


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Just finish the 31th, try give a call to ask directly about your result and ask them to send u soft copy while you are waiting for the hard copy through post


How could you know who is the assessor for any ones case?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kludge said:


> How could you know who is the assessor for any ones case?


By giving them a call


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> By giving them a call


On which number?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kludge said:


> On which number?


 You must be the type, ask first and search later... no offense.

1st, did you know you can keep track the date of application EA is processing?
By sending an email to: [email protected]
subject: status

you will get automatic reply 5-10 mins after you send the email

2nd, to answer your question, in your invoice there is your contact ID and contact details or enquiries which is : *1300 653113*

3rd, try not to call them before your processing time, you lodge on 12 September, probably your processing time will be mid-january. you will your applications and other slower by keep contacting them

Hope this information help you


cheers


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> You must be the type, ask first and search later... no offense.
> 
> 1st, did you know you can keep track the date of application EA is processing?
> By sending an email to: [email protected]
> ...


This no can be contacted within Australia. I have received info by mailing to msa....
I know contacting EA will slower down processing. But on the day of ones application,i.e. in my case, when they start processing 12 September's applications, will they give me assessor's name and contact no?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kludge said:


> This no can be contacted within Australia. I have received info by mailing to msa....
> I know contacting EA will slower down processing. But on the day of ones application,i.e. in my case, when they start processing 12 September's applications, will they give me assessor's name and contact no?


My bad,

This number block overseas call? +61 1300 653113

If that number above can't , Maybe try contact Phone: +61 2 6270 6555
and ask to direct your phone call to skill migration department regarding your skill assessment

Contact Us | Engineers Australia

About the assessor , my agent did the call for me, she said she been direct automatically to my assessor


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> My bad,
> 
> This number block overseas call? +61 1300 653113
> 
> ...


Ok.
Call to this number will redirect to assessor?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kludge said:


> Ok.
> Call to this number will redirect to assessor?


I haven't try but that is the EA contact number, it should direct you to the assessor when your application is start been process


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> I haven't try but that is the EA contact number, it should direct you to the assessor when your application is start been process


Thanks for info zeroman. Will they provide soft copy of assessment before dispatching hard copy?


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> I am gonna apply for 189. i know the process is slow but i dont mind waiting for 2 to 4 months. One of the member KGD87 got invitation in 10 days for 189(mechanical) in october 2013. So seems like there is not much backlog for mechanical guys and its not that favourite as computers or other 6golden occupations.


One of my friend (60 points electrical) is invited just in 3 days for 189.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

kludge said:


> Job code 231512 or 231513.
> Refer seek.au for jobs.
> Which date u submitted to EA?


I got my CID from EA on 25 September. Guess that's going to make a huge difference on the days we receive our assessments. Good luck in your application journey


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> I got my CID from EA on 25 September. Guess that's going to make a huge difference on the days we receive our assessments. Good luck in your application journey


I expect my assessment get completed before 15 Dec. But EA has slow down drastically since last two weeks. Earlier they complete assessment in 12 weeks but now they are taking 14 weeks. I am at least keeping hope for 15 Dec.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> yes bro..have you lodged yours?
> Any idea how much max. time it can take for mechanical guys to get invitation ?



Hi Bro!!!
Congrats mate for your result!!!! a loing wait ends.... 

Please fill up ur EOI as soon as possible.

If u are at 60 pts, i can assure u that u will get a invitation in the next round.....
As you can check from my signature......EA assessed engineers (Elec,Mech,Plant, etc..) generally get inviatations sooner than the others.... 

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Need advise: I'm planning to give IELTS 2nd time to get 7 bands in mid December. My EA assessment will get completed in same time. Will I have need to send original TRF copy while submitting EOI or scanned soft copy will be accepted by CO?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

*EA CDR Timeframe*



kludge said:


> I expect my assessment get completed before 15 Dec. But EA has slow down drastically since last two weeks. Earlier they complete assessment in 12 weeks but now they are taking 14 weeks. I am at least keeping hope for 15 Dec.


I think you're better off working with 16 weeks as their website says. However, as you've rightly observed, they seem to have slowed down over the last month or so. Maybe it's because of too many applications coming in soon after the new visa year July 2013 to June 2014?? I don't know but the odds are against you to get your results by then. Also with the Christmas holiday coming in, there may be further delays. Once again, good luck. Yours coming in early will also be positive for me. Keep me posted. Cheers:fingerscrossed:


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

*EOI Paperwork*



kludge said:


> Need advise: I'm planning to give IELTS 2nd time to get 7 bands in mid December. My EA assessment will get completed in same time. Will I have need to send original TRF copy while submitting EOI or scanned soft copy will be accepted by CO?


All EOI is uploaded onto the application portal, meaning just a scanned copy will do the trick. The only time you need (well, British Council or IDP) to send original TRF is when doing the EA Migration Assessment. Beyond that, it's all scanned copies unless otherwise stated by CO. Good Luck. Are you working with an agent or are you doing it alone?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Bro!!!
> Congrats mate for your result!!!! a loing wait ends....
> 
> Please fill up ur EOI as soon as possible.
> ...


Hi kgd87. I see you recently got WA SS. Congrats. Question, what did you provide for proof of funds and did they verify? How many points total did you have on EOI? Your progress seems to be smooth. I envy you right now. Keep on pressing. You're almost there. Cheers


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Bro!!!
> Congrats mate for your result!!!! a loing wait ends....
> 
> Please fill up ur EOI as soon as possible.
> ...


Hi kgd87
Thank you very much for positive words...
You have always been very supportive... Thank you very much.. And yes after few shortcomings in my applications,each day had passed like an year... Relieved now 
I have a time frame of 2 or 3 months for invitation nd if your words come true that i can expect invitation in next round, i will be the happiest person...

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> All EOI is uploaded onto the application portal, meaning just a scanned copy will do the trick. The only time you need (well, British Council or IDP) to send original TRF is when doing the EA Migration Assessment. Beyond that, it's all scanned copies unless otherwise stated by CO. Good Luck. Are you working with an agent or are you doing it alone?


For skill assessment ielts score required is just 6. No need to send to EA. But as I am planning to opt ielts with British council, they need address for sending TRF directly to the institution(free without extra charge). Please guide.
Request to kgd87, zeroman to guide.


----------



## jfd_vvd (Oct 31, 2013)

*sending charges*



kludge said:


> One of my friend (60 points electrical) is invited just in 3 days for 189.


hi 
i have kept the australia docuemnst ready for despatch to engineers australia 
dont we have direct australia uplkoading on the internet .

why do they ask for hard copies and usb cd 
has anyone done this option the wway the compouter GUYS DO 

WHAT ARE THE IELTS sscore sending changes.to engineers australia

which courier delivers docuemnts from mumbai india
and what are thier changes. 

joaquim


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kludge said:


> For skill assessment ielts score required is just 6. No need to send to EA. But as I am planning to opt ielts with British council, they need address for sending TRF directly to the institution(free without extra charge). Please guide.
> Request to kgd87, zeroman to guide.


To answer your previous question, EA will not provide you soft copy unless you ask, they usually only provide hard copy by post which take around 10 days to arrive

regarding the IELTS you have to arrange with your test centre for them to send it to EA, 



> Applicants must arrange for the IELTS result to be sent directly to Engineers Australia from the test centre. You do not need a Contact ID number (CID) to organise this, the test result will be matched up with your application on arrival.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

jfd_vvd said:


> hi
> i have kept the australia docuemnst ready for despatch to engineers australia
> dont we have direct australia uplkoading on the internet .
> 
> ...


Hi

I have received my +ve assessment from Ea few days back and i dont think we have any option to upload EA docs on internet. This is because whosoever will be assessing your CDR will have to have those docs physically and they do check for their authenticity(like in my case they asked for my documents again as the previous sent docs were scanned. It lead to one month delay).
and even i didnot provide any CD/usb either
dont understand what you asking "WHAT ARE THE IELTS sscore sending changes.to engineers australia"

you can send your docs via Bluedart


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> I think you're better off working with 16 weeks as their website says. However, as you've rightly observed, they seem to have slowed down over the last month or so. Maybe it's because of too many applications coming in soon after the new visa year July 2013 to June 2014?? I don't know but the odds are against you to get your results by then. Also with the Christmas holiday coming in, there may be further delays. Once again, good luck. Yours coming in early will also be positive for me. Keep me posted. Cheers:fingerscrossed:


The reason they are slow down because they are focusing on accredited australian,

June-July 2013 Applications is massive since many australia students just graduate from university and applying their skill assessment. If you keep track the date, the CDR only increase by 1 day every 2-3 days, however accredited application is increase alot.

It will be slow again once, in *real time*, we near to christmas time. People like to get drunk and have early holiday here. 

About the funds, it is not necessary for WA SS. that is for other state, you need to show proof of funds.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> To answer your previous question, EA will not provide you soft copy unless you ask, they usually only provide hard copy by post which take around 10 days to arrive
> 
> regarding the IELTS you have to arrange with your test centre for them to send it to EA,


Even after completion of assessment, is it must to send TRF to EA?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

*189 or 190?*



zeroman said:


> The reason they are slow down because they are focusing on accredited australian,
> 
> June-July 2013 Applications is massive since many australia students just graduate from university and applying their skill assessment. If you keep track the date, the CDR only increase by 1 day every 2-3 days, however accredited application is increase alot.
> 
> ...


Thank you Zeroman. Much appreciated and detailed information. I guess I should just relax and await my turn. Good luck to you. One other question though, which VISA gets quickest invite, 189 or 190? Supposing I get +ve assessment from EA, I will have 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190? What would you suggest?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

*EA and IELTS TRF*



kludge said:


> Even after completion of assessment, is it must to send TRF to EA?


No assessment will be given WITHOUT TRF from British Council or IDP 



Original English language test (IELTS) result [if necessary said:


> . You must arrange this to be forwarded directly to Engineers Australia from the Test Centre.


I once sent EA an email asking whether the MSA can precede EA results and this was their response to me was that the application could be sent in without the IELTS TRF just to get the process starting however, NO VERDICT WILL be given without IELTS results.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> No assessment will be given WITHOUT TRF from British Council or IDP
> 
> I once sent EA an email asking whether the MSA can precede EA results and this was their response to me was that the application could be sent in without the IELTS TRF just to get the process starting however, NO VERDICT WILL be given without IELTS results.


Dear bless,
I am planning to appear for IELTS second time. I have already 6 or higher band in 1st attempt. I have sent TRF to EA separately thru IDP for MSA. Now my question is after completion of MSA, I must send 2nd TRF to EA? Or No need to send TRF to EA? Only The scanned copy of TRF will be accepted while EOI lodgement?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

kludge said:


> Dear bless,
> I am planning to appear for IELTS second time. I have already 6 or higher band in 1st attempt. I have sent TRF to EA separately thru IDP for MSA. Now my question is after completion of MSA, I must send 2nd TRF to EA? Or No need to send TRF to EA? Only The scanned copy of TRF will be accepted while EOI lodgement?


Once EA gives verdict, there is NO MORE need to send them any further IELTS TRF. You then only need to scan a copy of the IELTS TRF you prefer (recent or older) for your EOI lodgement. However, your IELTS test date should always be before EOI lodgement otherwise you'll be disqualified. I hope this helps. Just out of curiosity, why do you need to take IELTS for a second time? Are you short of the 60 points for 189?


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Once EA gives verdict, there is NO MORE need to send them any further IELTS TRF. You then only need to scan a copy of the IELTS TRF you prefer (recent or older) for your EOI lodgement. However, your IELTS test date should always be before EOI lodgement otherwise you'll be disqualified. I hope this helps. Just out of curiosity, why do you need to take IELTS for a second time? Are you short of the 60 points for 189?


Yes I have doubt. Calculation is for 50 points till June 14. After June it will be 55 points(experience points will increase). Still short of 5 points. That's why I planned for 2nd attempt.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Once EA gives verdict, there is NO MORE need to send them any further IELTS TRF. You then only need to scan a copy of the IELTS TRF you prefer (recent or older) for your EOI lodgement. However, your IELTS test date should always be before EOI lodgement otherwise you'll be disqualified. I hope this helps. Just out of curiosity, why do you need to take IELTS for a second time? Are you short of the 60 points for 189?


U dont need to send any scanned.copy for your EOI lodgement...not a single document...you need to upload scanned copy of original after u get invitation to apply for particular visa...


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

kludge said:


> Yes I have doubt. Calculation is for 50 points till June 14. After June it will be 55 points(experience points will increase). Still short of 5 points. That's why I planned for 2nd attempt.


That's fine. go ahead then and good luck. you could also consider 190 as you will get the 5 points you are short on nomination. Once again, good luck


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> U dont need to send any scanned.copy for your EOI lodgement...not a single document...you need to upload scanned copy of original after u get invitation to apply for particular visa...


True, no need to send. Only uploads of scanned documents. That's what I meant when I said you only need to scan your originals for EOI lodgement.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> True, no need to send. Only uploads of scanned documents. That's what I meant when I said you only need to scan your originals for EOI lodgement.


Mate...no need to send or upload any document for EOI lodgement...


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Hi kgd87. I see you recently got WA SS. Congrats. Question, what did you provide for proof of funds and did they verify? How many points total did you have on EOI? Your progress seems to be smooth. I envy you right now. Keep on pressing. You're almost there. Cheers


Hi Bro,
Please dont envy me.... currently i am in the worst waters....i hope nobody faces problems that i am facing because of various reasons....including EOI's, EA, Sponsorships, credit cards, etc....

Without the WA SS i am on 60....but i am opting for WA SS cos I am not sure DIAC will accept my experience of 4 years under mechanical engineering since i am handling product and service sales not much into technical field...and am sure DIAC will not consider the experience and will reduce my 5 points 

I have just paid for the WA SS after i have received an invitation from them....and am currently waiting for any feedback from them...

By the way, i hope ur wishes come true.... 

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

kludge said:


> For skill assessment ielts score required is just 6. No need to send to EA. But as I am planning to opt ielts with British council, they need address for sending TRF directly to the institution(free without extra charge). Please guide.
> Request to kgd87, zeroman to guide.


Hi,
You will have to arrange to send the results of your IELTS tests (either thru BCL or IDP) to EA.

EA will not assess ur application without copies of the results of IELTS.
It is a mandatory requirement.

I am not sure if BCL charges for the TRF's. I went thru IDP and had to shell out money to send the results to EA.
Please feel free to revert for any queries.

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Bro,
> Please dont envy me.... currently i am in the worst waters....i hope nobody faces problems that i am facing because of various reasons....including EOI's, EA, Sponsorships, credit cards, etc....
> 
> Without the WA SS i am on 60....but i am opting for WA SS cos I am not sure DIAC will accept my experience of 4 years under mechanical engineering since i am handling product and service sales not much into technical field...and am sure DIAC will not consider the experience and will reduce my 5 points
> ...



Thanks bro. Don't worry too much about your problems. You will get through them. Besides, you will really feel that you've earned the visa after such problems. I am in the same situation as you in terms of points, well, I will when I get my +ve assessment from EA. I will have 60 before EA but i'll still be opting for WA SS. Question, is it just me or am I seeing the ray2:majority of people on this forum going for WA SS rather than any other? What could be the reasons for that? Again, good luck.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi,
> You will have to arrange to send the results of your IELTS tests (either thru BCL or IDP) to EA.
> 
> EA will not assess ur application without copies of the results of IELTS.
> ...


IDP is not supportive but BCL demands address of institutions while registering for exam. They will send TRF to me+ will send it to 5 institutions for free(I hope so, because I went thru the form filling and stopped at mentioning address). That's why I raised concern for help.


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

I have sent my application to EA almost 10 days ago and they should be receiving my documents within this few days.

Understand that EA will email us when they receive our application.

But, anyone knows how long EA will take to revert for application under the Australian Engineering Qualifications?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Luvauz said:


> I have sent my application to EA almost 10 days ago and they should be receiving my documents within this few days.
> 
> Understand that EA will email us when they receive our application.
> 
> But, anyone knows how long EA will take to revert for application under the Australian Engineering Qualifications?


They won't email you but in return you will acknowledgement receipt with your CID number by ordinary mail (not email)


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Thanks bro. Don't worry too much about your problems. You will get through them. Besides, you will really feel that you've earned the visa after such problems. I am in the same situation as you in terms of points, well, I will when I get my +ve assessment from EA. I will have 60 before EA but i'll still be opting for WA SS. Question, is it just me or am I seeing the ray2:majority of people on this forum going for WA SS rather than any other? What could be the reasons for that? Again, good luck.


Hi,
I guess WA is the only place open for Mechanical engineers....(for 190) probably, this may be the reason that majority ppl are opting for WA-- I may be wrong on this 

Regards
kgd87


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Last time I checked these states were giving SS to mechanical engineers: WA, VIC, NT, ACT. VIC requires 2 years of experience and 7 in all bands. ACT and NT are small states, maybe people are worried there are not job opportunities there.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

tuba said:


> Last time I checked these states were giving SS to mechanical engineers: WA, VIC, NT, ACT. VIC requires 2 years of experience and 7 in all bands. ACT and NT are small states, maybe people are worried there are not job opportunities there.


Only WA is open for 6 banders.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

tuba said:


> Last time I checked these states were giving SS to mechanical engineers: WA, VIC, NT, ACT. VIC requires 2 years of experience and 7 in all bands. ACT and NT are small states, maybe people are worried there are not job opportunities there.



Hi Tuba,
VIC = minimum requirement 7 band in IELTS + min 2 years exp. in relative field
i am not too sure about the job openings in ACT and NT.

Summing it up, WA looks a bit more simpler atleast for me looking at the job opportunities for Mech enggs 

regards,
kgd87


----------



## nagra007 (Nov 10, 2013)

*help help*



kgd87 said:


> Hi expat-malik,
> 
> The CDR I sent previously was more of a text bookish format. This point was immediately highlighted by EA.
> 
> ...



Hi KG

IF it is ok with you please send me copy of your filled form (soft copy by Email). this will give me a little more idea.

my email is [email protected] dot com

please help/guide.

regards
Simrat


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

nagra007 said:


> Hi KG
> 
> IF it is ok with you please send me copy of your filled form (soft copy by Email). this will give me a little more idea.
> 
> ...


Hi Simrat,
I didnt get your exact requirement.
Which form do u need? 

Do u want the CDR's i prepared?
Please revert, I shall share what is required by u..

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## nagra007 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Hi*



kgd87 said:


> Hi Simrat,
> I didnt get your exact requirement.
> Which form do u need?
> 
> ...


yes please send me the CDR copies. simratnagra @ gmail dot com

Regards
Simrat


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

nagra007 said:


> yes please send me the CDR copies. simratnagra @ gmail dot com Regards Simrat


Could you also forward me the copy of your revised Career episodes please??
My email is [email protected]
Your help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks and regards


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

LoL, it has been a week from 6th November I remember and the date still not move on and stay at 1st August 2013. Sooo slow EA



> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 1st August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

zeroman said:


> LoL, it has been a week from 6th November I remember and the date still not move on and stay at 1st August 2013. Sooo slow EA


They are not slow...dates not jump due to technical issues...
In my case, dates jumped from 24th March to 6th April in a day...my date was 2nd April..

Good Luck..


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello ,

EA is currently processing files for 1st August and this status is same since 1st November. Is there a huge number of files received in August or their auomated system is not working.

Thanks.


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

auscan14 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> EA is currently processing files for 1st August and this status is same since 1st November. Is there a huge number of files received in August or their auomated system is not working.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Don't worry. It happened to us as well. There was no change for a long time and suddenly it jumped 2 weeks. It's normal. 

It takes 4 months generally. 

I miss the days when my only worry was waiting for EA skills assessment. I thought I would be relaxed afterwards. The closer you get, the more stressful it becomes. Now I found out that we have to get PCC from 2 different countries, one takes 4 months and the other 2 months to issue the PCC, which will definitely delay our 190 application. 


Good luck


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

auscan14 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> EA is currently processing files for 1st August and this status is same since 1st November. Is there a huge number of files received in August or their auomated system is not working.
> 
> Thanks.




Hello tuba,

Thanks for your reply.

Which country PCC you need to get and for how many days you stayed in that country?


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Auscan,

I lived in Qatar for 6 years, and my husband lived in Dubai 1.5 years and Qatar 2.5 years.

It's not days, if you lived more than one year in the last 10 years, you must get a PCC from all these countries. 

I was so happy when I got my PCC from Police Department in Turkey, paid only 50 cents, got it in 2 minutes. I was wondering why people have so much problems getting it in other countries... 

Now I joined the club!

Qatar gives PCC in 4 months!!! Dubai in 45 days!!!


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't worry. It happened to us as well. There was no change for a long time and suddenly it jumped 2 weeks. It's normal.
> 
> ...



hi Tuba
Thanks for your reply. i am also in same situation.MY EA appilcation was on 15th August..so i am also seeing the EA updates on 1st August for the past 10 days..dun knw how long will it take to receve assesment letter..

Whether u went for Employement Assesment..what was mentioned in the EA letter...

i am also planning to go for WA SS .Can u tell me what u did after u assesment letter was received..how long it tuk for (AS currently in the website it is mentioned as 30 days for SS nomination).....

how is the hireachy goes... EOI>WA SS >invite or how is it....

Sorry for too many Questions...

Thanks 
Subha


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> hi Tuba
> Thanks for your reply. i am also in same situation.MY EA appilcation was on 15th August..so i am also seeing the EA updates on 1st August for the past 10 days..dun knw how long will it take to receve assesment letter..
> 
> Whether u went for Employement Assesment..what was mentioned in the EA letter...
> ...




Hi Subha,

What do you mean by WA SS?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

auscan14 said:


> Hi Subha, What do you mean by WA SS?


Western Australia state sponsorship

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi subhasamaran,

Yes, we went for skills assessment along with employment assessment as well. There is a box below the letter stating the dates of your previous employment and if it is within australia. And also your anzsco code, job name is written. Then the university name and the dates you started and finished studying. They misspelled my husband's university name and wrote a wrong date for graduation. We asked for a new result, which came in a week. As for the timing, we requested a soft copy and received one after 3 months and 10 days, then the hard copy arrived after ten more days. 

Initially we wanted to apply to 190 VIC, but couldnt due to writing test. Finally we gave up on VIC and settled for WA, and the 2. phase started, which was submitting an EOI. 

You submit the EOI via skillselect, you mention which state you want to go, this is where you write all your points. By doing this, the system automatically sends a message to the state you prefer. Then you wait for the state to send you an invitation to apply to WA SS, which took 3 days for us. 

Then the 3rd phase started, which is SS application. We chose WA, we took a state nomination test. It was around 18-20 questions. General questions about WA and Perth, rents, suburbs, climate etc. Very easy, I guess maybe because I studied Perth and Melbourne so much for the past year... After the test, made 200$payment. Submitted our application. This was 1st Nov 2013. Still waiting. I heard somewhere WA gives SS on thursdays only, I dont know if its true, just read it somewhere here. So if not today, hopefully next week...

After receiving WA SS, it will be time to apply for subclass 190 visa to department of immigration and citizenship DIAC. Over there god knows how long it will take, 1 month to 4 months, its like a lottery.

First of all, when you submit your visa application all your dependants must be included and they must have an IELTS results min 4.5, this is compulsory. For our case, my husband is the main candidate and I took the exam last year, got 9, but no good  I wish I could pass my results to him, so we could go to Melbourne...

Anyway, there are several documents you must provide. Im trying to prepare these documents. 

Scanned IELTS result of all dependants, poliçe clearance certificate from all countries you lived over 1 year in the past 10 years for all dependants and yourself. This is the biggest pain I think! PCC from my homeland was very easy, but the other countries not easy at all!! 

We also got new passports. 

Also I downloaded the Form 80, which has to be filled by each person. 

Also after main visa application, we will have to fly to İstanbul to do our medicals, which - according to our agent - can only be done after paying 5300 aud and submitting the visa application. 

So in short: 

IELTS - EA - EOI - WA SS - main visa application

Good luck 

Tuba


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi subhasamaran, Yes, we went for skills assessment along with employment assessment as well. There is a box below the letter stating the dates of your previous employment and if it is within australia. And also your anzsco code, job name is written. Then the university name and the dates you started and finished studying. They misspelled my husband's university name and wrote a wrong date for graduation. We asked for a new result, which came in a week. As for the timing, we requested a soft copy and received one after 3 months and 10 days, then the hard copy arrived after ten more days. Initially we wanted to apply to 190 VIC, but couldnt due to writing test. Finally we gave up on VIC and settled for WA, and the 2. phase started, which was submitting an EOI. You submit the EOI via skillselect, you mention which state you want to go, this is where you write all your points. By doing this, the system automatically sends a message to the state you prefer. Then you wait for the state to send you an invitation to apply to WA SS, which took 3 days for us. Then the 3rd phase started, which is SS application. We chose WA, we took a state nomination test. It was around 18-20 questions. General questions about WA and Perth, rents, suburbs, climate etc. Very easy, I guess maybe because I studied Perth and Melbourne so much for the past year... After the test, made 200$payment. Submitted our application. This was 1st Nov 2013. Still waiting. I heard somewhere WA gives SS on thursdays only, I dont know if its true, just read it somewhere here. So if not today, hopefully next week... After receiving WA SS, it will be time to apply for subclass 190 visa to department of immigration and citizenship DIAC. Over there god knows how long it will take, 1 month to 4 months, its like a lottery. First of all, when you submit your visa application all your dependants must be included and they must have an IELTS results min 4.5, this is compulsory. For our case, my husband is the main candidate and I took the exam last year, got 9, but no good  I wish I could pass my results to him, so we could go to Melbourne... Anyway, there are several documents you must provide. Im trying to prepare these documents. Scanned IELTS result of all dependants, poliçe clearance certificate from all countries you lived over 1 year in the past 10 years for all dependants and yourself. This is the biggest pain I think! PCC from my homeland was very easy, but the other countries not easy at all!! We also got new passports. Also I downloaded the Form 80, which has to be filled by each person. Also after main visa application, we will have to fly to İstanbul to do our medicals, which - according to our agent - can only be done after paying 5300 aud and submitting the visa application. So in short: IELTS - EA - EOI - WA SS - main visa application Good luck Tuba


Nice discription.

Thanks for your insight


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

EA jumped directly from processing 1st august to 5 august today.
Guys is that even a good news or bad. Actually i was expecting for EA to make a larger jump since they kept us waiting for such long with 1st august application.
Mine application is on 8th july.

CDR applications received on the 5th August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> EA jumped directly from processing 1st august to 5 august today.
> Guys is that even a good news or bad. Actually i was expecting for EA to make a larger jump since they kept us waiting for such long with 1st august application.
> Mine application is on 8th july.
> 
> CDR applications received on the 5th August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


8th July or August???

If July, then you have submitted CDR, then you must have got your assessment. Why it is delay.? Email them, indicating you CID number, they are really kind and generous to answer..


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> 8th July or August???
> 
> If July, then you have submitted CDR, then you must have got your assessment. Why it is delay.? Email them, indicating you CID number, they are really kind and generous to answer..


Kind? They are just wasting our time, dragging our application and delay our answer.

my application is on 31th July,

My agent call them last Tuesday (5th November), about my application since EA has reach the application on that day.

You know what? i got +ve assess for it, I am happy for it and my agent ask them to send the softcopy first since I am out of time and need to lodge me EOI. They said they will take note of it and will send the document as soon their authority has sign the document and will send my agent afterward.

My agent give them a call again this Monday (11th November), still no signature

from 5th November up to today! They haven't sign the document,
A single signature take longer than 10 days :noidea:?


if the softcopy take this long, I wonder when my hardcopy will be send :rant:


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> 8th July or August??? If July, then you have submitted CDR, then you must have got your assessment. Why it is delay.? Email them, indicating you CID number, they are really kind and generous to answer..


Sorry i would like to correct muself.
Its 8th of August.
3 application dates more to go. Fingers crossed; i wont have to re submitu career episodes.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

My agent decided to call EA a while ago, my CO (Case Officer) is a male, but when my agent call just now a female pickup and said my CO is on leave today and will come in on next Monday.

She said that my assessment has been sign on 5th November and been posted through mail. She also mentioned, they already email it to my agent and my agent check there is no email from EA.

My agent, said to me this is BS :tape:, because 11th November she called the CO(the male guy) said still waiting for signature. No mail from EA at all till today.

Look like EA is playing and delaying the assessment outcome

Now, i have a big doubt about my outcome is +ve outcome, until i see the hardcopy/softcopy statement. :frusty:

I stuck with this stupid EA's drama, and can't lodge my EOI. Haiz :mad2:


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

zeroman said:


> My agent decided to call EA a while ago, my CO (Case Officer) is a male, but when my agent call just now a female pickup and said my CO is on leave today and will come in on next Monday.
> 
> She said that my assessment has been sign on 5th November and been posted through mail. She also mentioned, they already email it to my agent and my agent check there is no email from EA.
> 
> ...


I am much experienced with EA staff.. they don't delay or play with applicant intentionally. That must be some mistake with your agent. Just email them mentioning your CID number, they will reply you immediately.. within a day or two. 
They are very helpful..I must praise my experience with EA.


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> 8th July or August???
> 
> If July, then you have submitted CDR, then you must have got your assessment. Why it is delay.? Email them, indicating you CID number, they are really kind and generous to answer..



EA has suddenly gone very slow as they have processed only 5 days in last 2 weeks..Hope EA speeds up and we receive +ve assessment soon.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi subhasamaran,
> 
> Yes, we went for skills assessment along with employment assessment as well. There is a box below the letter stating the dates of your previous employment and if it is within australia. And also your anzsco code, job name is written. Then the university name and the dates you started and finished studying. They misspelled my husband's university name and wrote a wrong date for graduation. We asked for a new result, which came in a week. As for the timing, we requested a soft copy and received one after 3 months and 10 days, then the hard copy arrived after ten more days.
> 
> ...




Thank You TUBA for your Valuable feedback..i am also in same situation.in my case i have to get PCC from India as well as Singapore...dun knw how to get it from Singapore as they have mentioned in their website they dont give it for NON_SINGAPORENS


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Thank You TUBA for your Valuable feedback..i am also in same situation.in my case i have to get PCC from India as well as Singapore...dun knw how to get it from Singapore as they have mentioned in their website they dont give it for NON_SINGAPORENS


They will give you but I have seen mostly, they ask for Case Officer Referral letter from DIBP. So once you lodge file, after some period, your case will be allocated to CO and then he will send you request letter for PCC.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> I am much experienced with EA staff.. they don't delay or play with applicant intentionally. That must be some mistake with your agent. Just email them mentioning your CID number, they will reply you immediately.. within a day or two.
> They are very helpful..I must praise my experience with EA.


Hope so, going to give them a call next monday and see what happen :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi subhasamaran,

Here is the information to get PCC from Singapore. Hope it helps...


SINGAPORE
Relevant document: ‘Certificate of Clearance ’ (COC). Citizens
Apply by mail to: CNCC Office Criminal Investigations Department Block D, #02-01A Police Cantonment Complex
391 New Bridge Road SINGAPORE 088762 Phone: (65) 64358275/7 (direct lines).
Provide:
 a letter from DIAC requesting the certificate  an application form (available from the address above)  two recent passport photos  current and past international passports/travel documents showing immigration endorsements
(to allow computation of period stayed in Singapore)
 Singapore National Registration Identity Card (NRIC)
 valid exit permit/exemption certificate issued by CMPB
 MINDEF for male Singaporeans liable for National Service.
Non-citizens
Apply for a COC from the Singaporean Police Force. See website below for details of what to provide.
You will need to obtain a letter from DIAC requesting the certificate and provide a set of fingerprints taken by a qualified officer at a police station or an authorised office of the country in which you are living. Please note there can be delays in Australia in obtaining fingerprints.
Fee: payable – see website below. Residents can pay using NETS, Cashcard or Credit Cards (Visa or Mastercard only).
Processing time is two to three weeks.
Singapore Police Force


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello friends, I kindly request you to discuss relevant topics only. I think PCC topics are really off track topics. So you may start New thread or discuss on some existing dedicated thread. 
I will definitely help there from my side whatever I can do for you guys.


Thank you..


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

*EA CDR Processing Sequence*



akshay1229 said:


> I am much experienced with EA staff.. they don't delay or play with applicant intentionally. That must be some mistake with your agent. Just email them mentioning your CID number, they will reply you immediately.. within a day or two.
> They are very helpful..I must praise my experience with EA.


Good Day akshay and all forum members. I have a somewhat silly question but I am only asking so that I put my mind at ease. What sequence does EA process CDR applications? I know its a first come first serve basis but here's my query. Do they base the sequence on receipt of full application and issuance of CID Number or do they rely on the date that the IELTS results come in? I got my CID number on 24 September but my IELTS TRF from British Council was received today. Does that mean that I have been pushed back the line or what? Clarity on the matter will be greatly appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Good Day akshay and all forum members. I have a somewhat silly question but I am only asking so that I put my mind at ease. What sequence does EA process CDR applications? I know its a first come first serve basis but here's my query. Do they base the sequence on receipt of full application and issuance of CID Number or do they rely on the date that the IELTS results come in? I got my CID number on 24 September but my IELTS TRF from British Council was received today. Does that mean that I have been pushed back the line or what? Clarity on the matter will be greatly appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


Just tell me, when have you given IELTS?
EA does not process application without TRF.
Do you mean, IELTS TRF received by you or by EA?


What I understood from you, and the answer is, 
your application will be pulled back from pile and you will be processed as 24th Sept applicant.

Because till now, they haven't reached to Sept applicant.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Just tell me, when have you given IELTS?
> EA does not process application without TRF.
> Do you mean, IELTS TRF received by you or by EA?
> 
> ...


EA CDR - 24 september
IELTS TRF received by EA - 15 november

My question therefore is, will EA process my application as a 24 september (which is the day i got my receipt, CID) or will they consider me as a 15 november?


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> EA CDR - 24 september IELTS TRF received by EA - 15 november My question therefore is, will EA process my application as a 24 september (which is the day i got my receipt, CID) or will they consider me as a 15 november?


As far as i know, the date you got your CID is the exact date that EA process your application.
About the IELTS, if they receive your ielts TRF any time before the turn comes for your application to open the file then thats ok, but in a case where your application's turn comes to process and they still dont get the TRF then thay have to wait and it will be delayed.

To comclude, your processing date is counted from 24 september.

Expats, please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> As far as i know, the date you got your CID is the exact date that EA process your application.
> About the IELTS, if they receive your ielts TRF any time before the turn comes for your application to open the file then thats ok, but in a case where your application's turn comes to process and they still dont get the TRF then thay have to wait and it will be delayed.
> 
> To comclude, your processing date is counted from 24 september.
> ...


Thank you kharelshishir. What is your experience with the matter? When did you get your CID and when did the IELTS TRF get to EA and when did EA process your CDR application. Sorry for too many questions


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Thank you kharelshishir. What is your experience with the matter? When did you get your CID and when did the IELTS TRF get to EA and when did EA process your CDR application. Sorry for too many questions


Well, i dont exactly remember when my TRF reached to them.but i got CID in 8th August.
I guess my TRF was delevered 1-2 day before or after the CID received date.
I am witing for my application's turn which is very near i suppose, now they are processing 5th aug application an mine is 8th Auguest as i mentioned.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Bro,
> Please dont envy me.... currently i am in the worst waters....i hope nobody faces problems that i am facing because of various reasons....including EOI's, EA, Sponsorships, credit cards, etc....
> 
> Without the WA SS i am on 60....but i am opting for WA SS cos I am not sure DIAC will accept my experience of 4 years under mechanical engineering since i am handling product and service sales not much into technical field...and am sure DIAC will not consider the experience and will reduce my 5 points
> ...


Hi kgd87. Longish time. Where are you hiding? Just a quick question. I got my EA receipt and CID dated 24 September but my IELTS TRF got to EA on 15 November. On which day will EA process my application? Will my application be considered as that of 24 September or will it be considered as that of 15 November?


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Hi kgd87. Longish time. Where are you hiding? Just a quick question. I got my EA receipt and CID dated 24 September but my IELTS TRF got to EA on 15 November. On which day will EA process my application? Will my application be considered as that of 24 September or will it be considered as that of 15 November?


Hey Hi,
Not hiding!! just a bit busy checking the forum for all the related topics 

Dont worry abt your EA assessment.....
I am sure by the time they have got your IELTS results they have not even reached your application date....
I guess if your CID is 24 Sept, then generally it takes 2 months for EA to take your application for assessment....which means that your IELTS result would have reached by the time your application would have been touched by EA..... 

Just for info - I read somwhere while surfin on the net that EA assess ur applications and keeps them aside until ur IELTS results reach them in case there is a delay in IELTS TRF....... Not sure abt the authenticity of this...

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hey Hi,
> Not hiding!! just a bit busy checking the forum for all the related topics
> 
> Dont worry abt your EA assessment.....
> ...


EA completes assessment even if they do not receive TRF. but declares only after receival of TRF thru' BC/IDP. Same thing mentioned in MSA booklet.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and would like to have some guidance. following are relevant details:

Occupation: Mechanical Engr 233512
IELTS: 6.5 L, 7 S, 7.5 R, 7.5 W (Sept 21,2013)
EA CID: Oct 10, 2013

I opted for the option of Ielts TRF to be sent to EA directly via IDP's free 5 TRF's included with Test. How can I make sure that EA has received my TRF or not? Does EA send any notification for it? by when should expect the notification?

Thanks


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

RazaF said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and would like to have some guidance. following are relevant details:
> 
> ...


Hello Mate,

Welcome. I wouldn't know how IDP handles such situations in your country. I just thought I would tell you what I did for mine to be forwarded to EA. In my case, I took the IELTS with British Council (BC) in Zimbabwe and upon receipt of my TRF, I physically went to BC, filled in an application form to have TRF forwarded to EA. I was then advised to go to DHL and pay for a flyer bag (courier envelope) and bring it back to them (BC) who would then forward my TRF to EA. I had the tracking number from DHL and I called BC o ensure that they had sent my TRF and they verified that they did so and I checked via DHL to see that it had been delivered. You could ask IDP for a tracking number that will indicate whether or not your TRF has reached EA. When the TRF reaches EA, I once read on this thread that (actually it was a quote from EA website) that said that the TRF would be matched to your file using the details on the TRF and that you didn't have to indicate the CID when the TRF is forwarded. Having said all this, I don't think it would harm if you were to send them an email enquiring whether they received your IELTS TRF but I would suggest checking with IDP first. 

I hope I have been of help.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Hi kgd87. Longish time. Where are you hiding? Just a quick question. I got my EA receipt and CID dated 24 September but my IELTS TRF got to EA on 15 November. On which day will EA process my application? Will my application be considered as that of 24 September or will it be considered as that of 15 November?


@blessngwe05 Hi 

I just wanted to find out how long after you sent your application did you recieve your CID number and was that emailed to you or sent to you via post? ie what iwas the time frame from the time you mailed your application to the time you recieved ur CID. 

As lastly is the date your date is sent based on which assesment you are getting with the EA?

Thanks your your help in advance


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for your guidance blessngwe05. I'm trying contact IDP followed by EA


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

VChiri said:


> @blessngwe05 Hi
> 
> I just wanted to find out how long after you sent your application did you recieve your CID number and was that emailed to you or sent to you via post? ie what iwas the time frame from the time you mailed your application to the time you recieved ur CID.
> 
> ...


Hello neighbour , 

In my case, I am working with an agent based in Perth (lost about a week on submission as they had to scan my papers and ensure that all requirements to lodge EA application had been met. I presume the scanning of papers is to enable them to use the same papers when lodging the Visa application). Anyway, the agent forwarded my application to EA on 20 September (Friday) and I got (through agent) my CID on 24 September (Tuesday). I guess the receipt (with CID) was sent to my agent as she emailed me a scanned copy. 

To answer your second question, EA deals with applications on a FIFO system. Seeing that you are out of SA, I believe that your assessment will be way quicker (4-6 weeks) since you'll be using the Accord route. I guess courier from that end will take anything between 3 to 5 days and receipt should be out in about 2 days and then you start counting to estimate when you'll get your assessment letter based on the receipt date. 

I hope you're answered. Keep me posted bro.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Hello neighbour ,
> 
> In my case, I am working with an agent based in Perth (lost about a week on submission as they had to scan my papers and ensure that all requirements to lodge EA application had been met. I presume the scanning of papers is to enable them to use the same papers when lodging the Visa application). Anyway, the agent forwarded my application to EA on 20 September (Friday) and I got (through agent) my CID on 24 September (Tuesday). I guess the receipt (with CID) was sent to my agent as she emailed me a scanned copy.
> 
> ...



@blessngwe05 Thanks for the quick response and yes hello neighbour and fellow country man....by the way i am a girl lol 

Was it expensive to have an agent handle the application? I opted to do the process myself and used registered mail. Last i checked the letter had reached sydney on the 8th of November. However i havent heard anything since then. Hence i was asking. But yah that was really quick if it was 4days.
Yes it will be quicker but still alot of unease cause they dont get back to you with any acknowledgements of reciept so your not too sure if they have your documents or not.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

VChiri said:


> @blessngwe05 Thanks for the quick response and yes hello neighbour and fellow country man....by the way i am a girl lol
> 
> Was it expensive to have an agent handle the application? I opted to do the process myself and used registered mail. Last i checked the letter had reached sydney on the 8th of November. However i havent heard anything since then. Hence i was asking. But yah that was really quick if it was 4days.
> Yes it will be quicker but still alot of unease cause they dont get back to you with any acknowledgements of reciept so your not too sure if they have your documents or not.


oops...my bad...to be honest I really didn't need the services of an agent for the EA application. everything was quite straight forward but my aunt (who I look to a lot) insisted that I do. For the agent's services, I had to fork out AUD2000 just for the EA application (all she did was verify that I assembled my application in the right manner, scanned my documents to file and forwarded them to EA). 

You could send EA an email with your details such as passport number etc, anything to identify you, and ask if they have received your application and if so if they had sent the receipt to you. EA sends out receipts via regular post so it may take a while before you get it. Quick question, did you go the CDR route or did you go the Accord route? Also how did you pay for the EA application? I used my MasterCard and so just checking the statement showed me that EA had deducted their fee (which will also be the date you're billed and the date allotted to your application) even before I had gotten the scanned receipt from agent. 

Also just to highlight, my total agent fee will be AUD6000, broken down into 3 phases. First phase - EA application, Second phase - EOI lodgement and WA SS application and Third phase - Visa lodgement. 

You should Private message me your details so that we update one another on progress e.t.c till we get the golden emails from DIAC


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

VChiri said:


> @blessngwe05 Thanks for the quick response and yes hello neighbour and fellow country man....by the way i am a girl lol
> 
> Was it expensive to have an agent handle the application? I opted to do the process myself and used registered mail. Last i checked the letter had reached sydney on the 8th of November. However i havent heard anything since then. Hence i was asking. But yah that was really quick if it was 4days.
> Yes it will be quicker but still alot of unease cause they dont get back to you with any acknowledgements of reciept so your not too sure if they have your documents or not.


I sent my CDR to EA via courier on Sept 30 and got my confirmation receipt via postal mail on Oct 11, 2013.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> oops...my bad...to be honest I really didn't need the services of an agent for the EA application. everything was quite straight forward but my aunt (who I look to a lot) insisted that I do. For the agent's services, I had to fork out AUD2000 just for the EA application (all she did was verify that I assembled my application in the right manner, scanned my documents to file and forwarded them to EA).
> 
> You could send EA an email with your details such as passport number etc, anything to identify you, and ask if they have received your application and if so if they had sent the receipt to you. EA sends out receipts via regular post so it may take a while before you get it. Quick question, did you go the CDR route or did you go the Accord route? Also how did you pay for the EA application? I used my MasterCard and so just checking the statement showed me that EA had deducted their fee (which will also be the date you're billed and the date allotted to your application) even before I had gotten the scanned receipt from agent.
> 
> ...


Hi...I wonder thats too much expensive..and hard to afford..well..anyone who has not yet hired an agent, should not consult agent.
This is place where all come together with queries and get golden grant...

Good luck 
Akshay


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi...I wonder thats too much expensive..and hard to afford..well..anyone who has not yet hired an agent, should not consult agent.
> This is place where all come together with queries and get golden grant...
> 
> Good luck
> Akshay


You totally right akshay. Well what do you do when a person you look to insists? I just had to give in. This is indeed the place to get all answers and had I known about it earlier, I certainly would have quietly done it my own way. Trick is to follow the detail provided on the application media to the dot and where in doubt, post a question on this forum. This is one place that I have found to have PLENTY helpful people.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> oops...my bad...to be honest I really didn't need the services of an agent for the EA application. everything was quite straight forward but my aunt (who I look to a lot) insisted that I do. For the agent's services, I had to fork out AUD2000 just for the EA application (all she did was verify that I assembled my application in the right manner, scanned my documents to file and forwarded them to EA).
> 
> You could send EA an email with your details such as passport number etc, anything to identify you, and ask if they have received your application and if so if they had sent the receipt to you. EA sends out receipts via regular post so it may take a while before you get it. Quick question, did you go the CDR route or did you go the Accord route? Also how did you pay for the EA application? I used my MasterCard and so just checking the statement showed me that EA had deducted their fee (which will also be the date you're billed and the date allotted to your application) even before I had gotten the scanned receipt from agent.
> 
> ...



Wow dude thats alot of money does that include the fees you have to pay for the visa process itself. 
Yah i did my application using a master card but since i am in SA and i can only get my statements via email from where my bank is, i will have to wait till the end of the month to see if the money has been deducted. If i could check that way i think it would have been easier and put my mind at ease.

I am lodging using the Accord route cause my university is Accreditated by ECSA which is registered with the Washington Accord. So even though it is a shorter processing time it is still long.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

RazaF said:


> I sent my CDR to EA via courier on Sept 30 and got my confirmation receipt via postal mail on Oct 11, 2013.


Thanks @RazaF

So i should give it about 2weeks to get the confirmation......which should be sometime this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi...I wonder thats too much expensive..and hard to afford..well..anyone who has not yet hired an agent, should not consult agent.
> This is place where all come together with queries and get golden grant...
> 
> Good luck
> Akshay


Hi Akshay 

Do you remember how long it took you to get your CID back from EA from when you submitted?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> You totally right akshay. Well what do you do when a person you look to insists? I just had to give in. This is indeed the place to get all answers and had I known about it earlier, I certainly would have quietly done it my own way. Trick is to follow the detail provided on the application media to the dot and where in doubt, post a question on this forum. This is one place that I have found to have PLENTY helpful people.


I guess she was trying to be make sure it was thorough and not mistakes were made cause mistakes can be costly too. But i have found that spending time reading this forum and the questions asked has helped figure out the best way to go about the different applications and the waiting and processing times which really helps


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Wow dude thats alot of money does that include the fees you have to pay for the visa process itself.
> Yah i did my application using a master card but since i am in SA and i can only get my statements via email from where my bank is, i will have to wait till the end of the month to see if the money has been deducted. If i could check that way i think it would have been easier and put my mind at ease.
> 
> I am lodging using the Accord route cause my university is Accreditated by ECSA which is registered with the Washington Accord. So even though it is a shorter processing time it is still long.


Hi,

AUD6000 is just agent fees. All the other fees I will have to add on to that. Big pocket dip but I try not to think about it a lot. Only 6 weeks compared to the 16 that I have to wait? Please don't mock me . Send an email then. I'm sure they'll be more than happy to respond seeing that you haven't gotten any acknowledgement. Also it would help supposing there was a problem with the master card. Give it a go. replied yo private message too


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Kind? They are just wasting our time, dragging our application and delay our answer.
> 
> my application is on 31th July,
> 
> ...


That may be an different experience with you. I just asked them that if they can send me a soft copy or not, three days before and in reply, I couldn't believe I got soft copy. I never contacted them with CID number. But they did some work, matched my name with my email address and send me soft copy. I dont think that they spare time to send copy to send someone on his kind request, and its difficult to find perfect name and send soft copy to a exact person without CID number. They did a lot for me. I never hired MARA agent.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> That may be an different experience with you. I just asked them that if they can send me a soft copy or not, three days before and in reply, I couldn't believe I got soft copy. I never contacted them with CID number. But they did some work, matched my name with my email address and send me soft copy. I dont think that they spare time to send copy to send someone on his kind request, and its difficult to find perfect name and send soft copy to a exact person without CID number. They did a lot for me. I never hired MARA agent.


I guess I am quite an unlucky one, not sure what is happening for my case
Many people has no problem with EA

*5th November call:* Paper been printed and +ve assess but no signature yet
*11th November call:* Still Not yet been sign
*13th November call:* I call EA myself this time, not allow to check, have to use my agent since i authorized my agent to do my CDR 
*15th November call:* CO on leave will be back on Monday, another person said my paper has been signed on 5th November (not sure what is going on here)
*18th November gonna call:* My agent said going to call them again today, let's see what is happening

Yeah, my agent did give them my full name and CID number for sure to check my status. but Let's see, what is happening, she will call EA again after lunch break.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> I guess I am quite an unlucky one, not sure what is happening for my case
> Many people has no problem with EA
> 
> *5th November call:* Paper been printed and +ve assess but no signature yet
> ...


Hi Zeroman

OMG... :faint2: cannot believe.. I remember you have been intimated about your result long back... honestly even i didnot have good experience with EA.. I had re-submitted my docs on 7th oct & My letter has a date of 20oct but i have received it on 6 november. 
My agent had contacted CO, emailed CO but no response. I have directly got hard copy of it.. Seems like EA is not interested in answering mails though they claim it to answer with in 2 working days i guess..
I can understand this waitiing period kills specially after knowing that you are positively assessed but bro we don't have any option..

Good luck!!!


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Zeroman
> 
> OMG... :faint2: cannot believe.. I remember you have been intimated about your result long back... honestly even i didnot have good experience with EA.. I had re-submitted my docs on 7th oct & My letter has a date of 20oct but i have received it on 6 november.
> My agent had contacted CO, emailed CO but no response. I have directly got hard copy of it.. Seems like EA is not interested in answering mails though they claim it to answer with in 2 working days i guess..
> ...


Yeah at last i got the softcopy, they just send me today and I just got it. My agent call the CO again today. My agent said that CO's english is bad maybe get a 6 in speaking LOL.

I got assesses as Automation and Control Engineer 233513
Skill experience March 2012 to June 2013 (5 points since Australia's experience) 

What happen is that my #$#(&  CO put my paper on the desk and has not ask for signature yet. When my agent call, he just remember and say gonna do it now and send the soft copy.

*5th November call:* Paper been printed and +ve assess but no signature yet
*11th November call:* Agent ask and CO said it is still Not yet been sign
*13th November call:* I call EA myself this time, not allow to check, have to use my agent since i authorized my agent to do my CDR 
*15th November call:* Agent call CO on leave will be back on Monday, another person said my paper has been signed on 5th November (not sure what is going on here)
*18th November gonna call:* At last get the soft copy after the long drama

A single paper but need to chase that guy a lot of times,
Hope he didnt forget to send my hard copy and purposely put on his desk and act ignorance again.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi Akshay
> 
> Do you remember how long it took you to get your CID back from EA from when you submitted?


10 days, I guess..


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Yeah at last i got the softcopy, they just send me today and I just got it. My agent call the CO again today. My agent said that CO's english is bad maybe get a 6 in speaking LOL.
> 
> I got assesses as Automation and Control Engineer 233513
> Skill experience March 2012 to June 2013 (5 points since Australia's experience)
> ...


They will post your hard copy through oridinary mail (if you have not arranged courier to be picked up) by today or at last tomorrow...


----------



## pinkzebradesign (Nov 18, 2013)

good
Are you feeling happy?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

pinkzebradesign said:


> good
> Are you feeling happy?


This reply to who? and Happy for?
That is your 1st post and it is not clear what did you post about -.-'

at least introduce yourself and what stage of application you are doing


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> They will post your hard copy through oridinary mail (if you have not arranged courier to be picked up) by today or at last tomorrow...


Ya, hope my CO, will send it by today or tomorrow, probably gonna ask my agent to give a call end of the week in case he didn't do it...


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Ya, hope my CO, will send it by today or tomorrow, probably gonna ask my agent to give a call end of the week in case he didn't do it...


Congratulation zeroman, Atleast now you are 100% sure that the assessment is positive after EA's drama.

Today they are processing my application, 
#fingers crossed #


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Guys

can some one help me with advice. So i called the bank today in my country and found that EA had not yet deducted money from the account which means that they havent processed my application. I sent the application using regular registered mail and managed to track it just to Sydney where it arrived on the 8th of November and thats about it. So i am not too sure if it reached EA in Canberra or not. Or if its just that they have not reached my application to give it a CID number.

I have decided to resend my application via courier to avoid unnecessary delays as i have already spent two weeks waiting for a CID and havent recieved one to date.

Does anyone know what happens when two applications are recieved for the same candidate for the same assessment ie will they charge me twice for the same processing. And was it unreasonable to resend the application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi Guys can some one help me with advice. So i called the bank today in my country and found that EA had not yet deducted money from the account which means that they havent processed my application. I sent the application using regular registered mail and managed to track it just to Sydney where it arrived on the 8th of November and thats about it. So i am not too sure if it reached EA in Canberra or not. Or if its just that they have not reached my application to give it a CID number. I have decided to resend my application via courier to avoid unnecessary delays as i have already spent two weeks waiting for a CID and havent recieved one to date. Does anyone know what happens when two applications are recieved for the same candidate for the same assessment ie will they charge me twice for the same processing. And was it unreasonable to resend the application? Thanks in advance


Just give them a call and describe your story and then follow what they say. I wud say thats better idea.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Just give them a call and describe your story and then follow what they say. I wud say thats better idea.


Thanks for the advice 
i think i will give them a call tonight and ask. Its the same number that is in the response to the emails we send? or is it a different number do you know? And do they actually pick up calls with queiries?


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, its the same number. However, they will transfer your call to the respective extension if required. So no worries.
Good luck


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Congratulation zeroman, Atleast now you are 100% sure that the assessment is positive after EA's drama.
> 
> Today they are processing my application,
> #fingers crossed #


Thank you and good luck to you too


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Ya, hope my CO, will send it by today or tomorrow, probably gonna ask my agent to give a call end of the week in case he didn't do it...




Hi Zeroman

congrats on your Assesment....saw u r signature..have u started the EOI launch...already


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi Zeroman
> 
> congrats on your Assesment....saw u r signature..have u started the EOI launch...already


Thank you subhasamaran
Yeah, my agent did it on Monday Night.

Let see how long WA SS (visa 190) invitation will take.

I predict it will be 1-2 weeks for my occupation code and usually on wednesday/thursday the invitation


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Thank you subhasamaran
> Yeah, my agent did it on Monday Night.
> 
> Let see how long WA SS (visa 190) invitation will take.
> ...


Hi zeroman. wondering, how much is yo agent charging you for their services and where are they based?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Yes, its the same number. However, they will transfer your call to the respective extension if required. So no worries.
> Good luck


Thanks for the advice kharelshishir i gave them a call and the lady confirmed she had recieved my first pplication on the 13th of November and that she had been away for a bit so she is just getting back into the swing of things now ie charging the card and assigning CID. She said she would email me if she faced any issues with the application or charging the card. So atleast i can breath a sigh of relief somewhat. Now the wait.

From the dates i am seeing from the automated response the backlog is more then 5weeks for the Accord assesments does this mean that its taking longer for them to process applicaiton than the estimated time the are giving or are they just taking long to update their system? 

Does anyone know the dates when they are closing for the christmas break?

This is all really nerve wrecking.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> EA CDR - 24 september
> IELTS TRF received by EA - 15 november
> 
> My question therefore is, will EA process my application as a 24 september (which is the day i got my receipt, CID) or will they consider me as a 15 november?


Just an update to those may still be wondering as I was regarding which date EA acknowledges your application to be processed for assessment, Receipt Date of Application or the date they receive IELTS (for those that get IELTS sent to EA well after their applications). Got an email from EA confirming that they consider the date they receive the application which is basically when they bill you and issue CID number.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> can some one help me with advice. So i called the bank today in my country and found that EA had not yet deducted money from the account which means that they havent processed my application. I sent the application using regular registered mail and managed to track it just to Sydney where it arrived on the 8th of November and thats about it. So i am not too sure if it reached EA in Canberra or not. Or if its just that they have not reached my application to give it a CID number.
> 
> ...


Hello All..looking at this case, all new members who are about to send applications, please use DHL, that's most convenient and responsible service..however, quite expensive.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Hello All..looking at this case, all new members who are about to send applications, please use DHL, that's most convenient and responsible service..however, quite expensive.


Hi akshay

I wish i read this forum before i sent it. But i called EA and they confirmed they got it. Now i wonder what will happen when they have to send the assessment back cause they use regular mail. I asked if it would be possible for dhl to go pick up based on me instructing them from this side to go pick up a parcel for me and they said it wouldnt be.

Did everyone get back their assessment using regular mail or managed to figure it out how to get a courier to pick it up for u?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi akshay
> 
> I wish i read this forum before i sent it. But i called EA and they confirmed they got it. Now i wonder what will happen when they have to send the assessment back cause they use regular mail. I asked if it would be possible for dhl to go pick up based on me instructing them from this side to go pick up a parcel for me and they said it wouldnt be.
> 
> Did everyone get back their assessment using regular mail or managed to figure it out how to get a courier to pick it up for u?


I received hard copy after 8-10 days, (after receiving soft copy) by ordinary mail, I was also afraid to getting it lost but my good fortune...

Anyways, ask DHL customer care 24by7 or 

(BLUEDART, TNT, UPS) 

to pick up your courier, 
send email to EA that you want to use courier..EA will send you email when your application will be ready for pick up...

Hope it helps,

Good luck
Akshay.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Thank you subhasamaran
> Yeah, my agent did it on Monday Night.
> 
> Let see how long WA SS (visa 190) invitation will take.
> ...



Hi Zeroman,
Gud 2 read u r thru wid ur EA assessment.... 

Once u have lodged the EOI for WA SS, it takes around 1 week ( at the max 2 weeks) for SS invitation.... then once u pay the fees ( 200AUD ) for SS, then is the max waiting period around 30-40 days for contract letter from WA ...
All the best.... 

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Just an update to those may still be wondering as I was regarding which date EA acknowledges your application to be processed for assessment, Receipt Date of Application or the date they receive IELTS (for those that get IELTS sent to EA well after their applications). Got an email from EA confirming that they consider the date they receive the application which is basically when they bill you and issue CID number.


Yap they processed based on CID number at your receipt.

My agent charge me around AUD3000, for EA and visa 190

That is consider cheap and she is very hardworking. She do a lot compare to other agents that you have to chased and whip a lot before they start their work . She is based in Perth.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Zeroman,
> Gud 2 read u r thru wid ur EA assessment....
> 
> Once u have lodged the EOI for WA SS, it takes around 1 week ( at the max 2 weeks) for SS invitation.... then once u pay the fees ( 200AUD ) for SS, then is the max waiting period around 30-40 days for contract letter from WA ...
> ...


Thank you,

Amen.. I am running out of time, is gonna christmas soon here and current visa gonna expired soon ray: invitation will help me for bridging PR.
Is Hot, Humid and everyone getting lazy and work gonna be slow down.


Cheers


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

*reliable consultant*

Can some one suggest me a reliable consultant for Australian immigration from India

Thanks


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Arun747 said:


> Can some one suggest me a reliable consultant for Australian immigration from India
> 
> Thanks


What's your IELTS score?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Yap they processed based on CID number at your receipt.
> 
> My agent charge me around AUD3000, for EA and visa 190
> 
> That is consider cheap and she is very hardworking. She do a lot compare to other agents that you have to chased and whip a lot before they start their work . She is based in Perth.


Good for you mate. congrats for the progress made so far and good luck on the the remaining steps to be taken. cheers


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Arun747 said:


> Can some one suggest me a reliable consultant for Australian immigration from India
> 
> Thanks


Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Expat Forum


Hahaha.... Very true akshay..
Even i will not suggest anyone to go for consultant specially if your case is clear... 
If someone thinks that his/her case has complications only then one should think of agents....

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks lot for the reply .

I don know if my case is clear or not. As far as I know I should be good enf with education or work exprience . I have an IELTS of 7.5 8 8.5 and 7.5

I do not have much idea about immigration. what are the steps I should follow if Iam applying myself with out help of a consultant.

Your advice is highly appreciated 



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hahaha.... Very true akshay..
> Even i will not suggest anyone to go for consultant specially if your case is clear...
> If someone thinks that his/her case has complications only then one should think of agents....
> 
> ...


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Arun747 said:


> Thanks lot for the reply .
> 
> I don know if my case is clear or not. As far as I know I should be good enf with education or work exprience . I have an IELTS of 7.5 8 8.5 and 7.5
> 
> ...


Hi Arun!!
My advise wud be to avoid agents.... I am currently using an agent and he is no good. Initially, he helped me in a few things. Later when 80% of his fees have been paid, he has lost interest in my application process.... 

Anyways, following will be your steps to follow for the visa application - 

1)Get through IELTS (you have already done this)
2)Assess ur Edu qualification and Work Exp fromm Engg. Australia
3)After +VE outcome from EA , fill up an EOI online. (Please select all the relevent visa sub-classes that u want to apply for)

*FOR VISA SUBCLASS 190 *
In step 3) , select your choice of state u would like sponsorship from. You will get a State sponsored list for every Australian state on their respective websites. If ur occupation is listed on their required lists, then u will get a invitation to apply for state sponsorship.
4)Apply for State sponsorship. (If required pay the fees for state sponsorship)
5)Wait for a revert from the respective state. 
6) If ur sponsorship is done, then you will be get an invitation to apply for 190 visa.
7)Apply for Visa and get the medicals and PCC done.
WAIT for an outcome !! 

*FOR VISA SUBCLASS 189 *
After Step 3), you will get an invitation from EOI to apply for Visa if you meet the expected no.of points in the EOI.
4)Apply for Visa and get the medicals and PCC done.
WAIT for an outcome !! 

Please revert for any clarification... 

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

Awesome explanation !! I will start my research now and revert if I have any doubts . 

Thanks a ton for your help .



kgd87 said:


> Hi Arun!!
> My advise wud be to avoid agents.... I am currently using an agent and he is no good. Initially, he helped me in a few things. Later when 80% of his fees have been paid, he has lost interest in my application process....
> 
> Anyways, following will be your steps to follow for the visa application -
> ...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Arun747 said:


> Awesome explanation !! I will start my research now and revert if I have any doubts .
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help .


More, just indulge in www.immi.gov.au for a day or two.

No any other site...read all related details...you will get whole concept cleared...10/10...

My favorite website if asked in IELTS speaking then, It's immi.gov.au...lol..


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, 

can you anyone please confirm me about timeline for ADDITIONAL SERVICES ASSESSMENT(OVERSEAS EXPERIENCE ASSESSMENT ) in case of already positive assessment outcome.


regards,


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

*Additional Services Timelines from EA*

Hi,

can you anyone please confirm me about timeline for ADDITIONAL SERVICES ASSESSMENT(OVERSEAS EXPERIENCE ASSESSMENT ) in case of already positive assessment outcome.

regards,


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sure , thanks for your guidance.It helps alot

Regards




akshay1229 said:


> More, just indulge in Welcome to DIBP for a day or two.
> 
> No any other site...read all related details...you will get whole concept cleared...10/10...
> 
> My favorite website if asked in IELTS speaking then, It's immi.gov.au...lol..


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the advice 

May I know how many years of relevant work experience is required to clear the skill assessment.




akshay1229 said:


> More, just indulge in Welcome to DIBP for a day or two.
> 
> No any other site...read all related details...you will get whole concept cleared...10/10...
> 
> My favorite website if asked in IELTS speaking then, It's immi.gov.au...lol..


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is there any particular benefit in getting a state sponsorship under sub class 190 . Why should some one go for that and not for subclass 180?

Thanks in advance 




kgd87 said:


> Hi Arun!!
> My advise wud be to avoid agents.... I am currently using an agent and he is no good. Initially, he helped me in a few things. Later when 80% of his fees have been paid, he has lost interest in my application process....
> 
> Anyways, following will be your steps to follow for the visa application -
> ...


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Arun747 said:


> Is there any particular benefit in getting a state sponsorship under sub class 190 . Why should some one go for that and not for subclass 180?
> 
> Thanks in advance


What is 180?

IELTS: L7 R8.5 S6.5 W6 | EA applied: 12 Sept 2013


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry I mean 189 .

Apologies.. 



kludge said:


> What is 180?
> 
> IELTS: L7 R8.5 S6.5 W6 | EA applied: 12 Sept 2013


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

Arun747 said:


> Sorry I mean 189 .
> 
> Apologies..


189 takes more time and depends on luck. Where as 190 is sure shot.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
20 November 2013
Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:

Available = occupation is available for nomination
Restricted = occupation is under review and invitations will not be issued pending the outcome of the review
Closed = occupation is closed for invitations

The following occupations on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list 2013-14 are now restricted:

ANZSCO 233211 Civil engineer
ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical engineer
ANZSCO 233513 Production or plant engineer

See the occupations in demand page for all available occupations.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

This is what I fear the most, time-out

Start packing and book ticket home


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> This is what I fear the most, time-out
> 
> Start packing and book ticket home


Keep hope. I'm sailing in same boat as you're. My EA reply is in waiting.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

kludge said:


> Keep hope. I'm sailing in same boat as you're. My EA reply is in waiting.


Hi kludege...add me also to your list....MY EA reply is pending....and confused now what to do now  :faint:


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 20 November 2013
> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:
> 
> ...


Yikes..what a bummer. So does anyone know when this review will be done? I wonder why only those 3 occupation codes were targeted for this "restricted" clause.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi kludege...add me also to your list....MY EA reply is pending....and confused now what to do now  :faint:


I hope for 233512/13. What about you? If you have more than 7 band in IELTS then NSW/VIC are open.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

kludge said:


> I hope for 233512/13. What about you? If you have more than 7 band in IELTS then NSW/VIC are open.




i have opted for 233513....i dont 7 in all ielts...i have already made 4 attempts got only (L 7,R6.5,W 6 ,S 7)...finding very diffcult.. really going mad.... 

but i dont find these in NSW state nominated list...saw in Victoria but with 7 in all...


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

kludge said:


> I hope for 233512/13. What about you? If you have more than 7 band in IELTS then NSW/VIC are open.


vic state is cv based. its tougher than wa.checking out nsw to see other criteria.i wish i had applied lomg back


----------



## AusHung (Sep 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 20 November 2013
> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:
> 
> ...


" My skill assessment is in progress,, i surprised to see 233512 is restricted..anybody has any idea when it will resume back again? or any other suitable state for mechanical engineer. I did not expect this changes before next june 2014.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

AusHung said:


> " My skill assessment is in progress,, i surprised to see 233512 is restricted..anybody has any idea when it will resume back again? or any other suitable state for mechanical engineer. I did not expect this changes before next june 2014.



My Guess since they have mentioned it as under review (possible chances of changing the Ielts Requirement to these occupation like victoria )..let wait and see...what the next bomb they will deliver.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> vic state is cv based. its tougher than wa.checking out nsw to see other criteria.i wish i had applied lomg back


Exactly. Before 1 year.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

kludge said:


> Exactly. Before 1 year.




Hi ppl 

here i dont understand that Vic is CV based...for state nomination but i dont find this info anywhere in their website..pls clarify


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

I see very few people opting North Australia and capital city .any particular reason?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi ppl
> 
> here i dont understand that Vic is CV based...for state nomination but i dont find this info anywhere in their website..pls clarify


hello subhasamaran I mean they look at your CV to try and identify some key words and hence skills that are required by companies in VIC state. It is not just enough for your job code to be on the Victoria SOL and hence my conclusion that it's more difficult than WA. It also takes an average 12 weeks for one to get invitation and hence much longer waiting after EA Assessment. As for NSW, their SOL doesn't provide invitations for Mechanical, Plant or Production Engineering.

I hope you're answered. I am equally sad man since I was really looking forward to applying there in January. Hope we'd have been cleared by then.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 20 November 2013
> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:
> 
> ...




OMG

Seems like they will be doing some changes to these occupation. No wonder,WA is favorite for all looking for state sponsorship..

Good luck to those who are planning for WA ss


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> OMG
> 
> Seems like they will be doing some changes to these occupation. No wonder,WA is favorite for all looking for state sponsorship..
> 
> Good luck to those who are planning for WA ss


If you don't mind me asking, how many points do you have surjeet and did you apply for the WA SS?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how many points do you have surjeet and did you apply for the WA SS?


Hello Buddy

I have scored 60pts and applied independently(189).
It seems like things are much smoother if someone manages to get 7each in IELTS.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 20 November 2013
> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:
> 
> ...


Where are you zeroman? Good news for you. As per my knowledge you are in Perth and trying for bridging visa right. So they do not have to call person from overseas as you already living in WA. In such case even if the SNOL is restricted for occupation, they issue visa.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

kludge said:


> Where are you zeroman? Good news for you. As per my knowledge you are in Perth and trying for bridging visa right. So they do not have to call person from overseas as you already living in WA. In such case even if the SNOL is restricted for occupation, they issue visa.


It is bad news for me, is nothing to do in Perth or overseas.

I really have a bad luck, submit EOI on 18 November, 20th November they try to change the rule which effect immediately.

I have 1 month till my visa expired, if they didn't finish the review during this 1 month mean I will not get invited at all.

I will lose my working visa, my current job and I have to find a new job to do WA SS.

WA SS criteria: require international student to have reference letter stated that their employer will hire them for 12 months.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> It is bad news for me, is nothing to do in Perth or overseas.
> 
> I really have a bad luck, submit EOI on 18 November, 20th November they try to change the rule which effect immediately.
> 
> ...


Hello Zeroman

Don't loose hope. We all wish you good luck for your process.
I guess its because of delays of EA in providing your letter otherwise you might got invitation..

Anyways.. Wish you luck


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Zeroman
> 
> Don't loose hope. We all wish you good luck for your process.
> I guess its because of delays of EA in providing your letter otherwise you might got invitation..
> ...


Thank you for the support,

wish you luck too for visa 189


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Thank you for the support,
> 
> wish you luck too for visa 189



Why the hell EA has gone so slow with August applications? It is very slow.. Wake up EA..Please my category is about to get full.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

auscan14 said:


> Why the hell EA has gone so slow with August applications? It is very slow.. Wake up EA..Please my category is about to get full.


Hi which category are you applying for? I am also feeling very antsy at the rate they are going cause mine is almost full as well which is the electronics batch. It hasnt moved for the last few days. I did call recently and found that they are going on holiday from the 25th of December til the 1st of Jan. 

Looking back at last years speed they were at almost the same pace they are at now at this time of the year. I dont get though why as engineers this process is not effcient ACS takes 2-4weeks for the computer scientists ....i would expect for us as engineers to not be too far behind.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Thank you for the support,
> 
> wish you luck too for visa 189


Hey Zeroman

Dont loose home just keep looking for alternatives there always has to be an alternative keep looking around the forums and web for something you can do but dont give up. We all just have to keep pushing until something gives. Something will have to give, but dont let it be u. We really are routing for you.


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi which category are you applying for? I am also feeling very antsy at the rate they are going cause mine is almost full as well which is the electronics batch. It hasnt moved for the last few days. I did call recently and found that they are going on holiday from the 25th of December til the 1st of Jan.
> 
> Looking back at last years speed they were at almost the same pace they are at now at this time of the year. I dont get though why as engineers this process is not effcient ACS takes 2-4weeks for the computer scientists ....i would expect for us as engineers to not be too far behind.


Mine is Electronics Category...My file reached CIC on 5th Sept .. Hope I get my assessment before 25th of December...Fingers crossed..I called them and they told m e that they have record number of applications in August...But I can not imgaine the count thay they are moving only 2 days per week..

When does ur file reached CIC?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

auscan14 said:


> Mine is Electronics Category...My file reached CIC on 5th Sept .. Hope I get my assessment before 25th of December...Fingers crossed..I called them and they told m e that they have record number of applications in August...But I can not imgaine the count thay they are moving only 2 days per week..
> 
> When does ur file reached CIC?


Lol we are rushing for the same category hence we are both antsy. lol. I sent mine in 13th Nov for the Washington accord assessment. I was also hoping to get mine before christmas but they have been super slow been on October 6 for the last few days. I am hopeing that they will speed up by some miracle so i can apply for the Jan round.

Yours is not too far off though. They are slowly inching there though not fast enough as with mine. Dont know what to do except wait and pray i guess.


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Lol we are rushing for the same category hence we are both antsy. lol. I sent mine in 13th Nov for the Washington accord assessment. I was also hoping to get mine before christmas but they have been super slow been on October 6 for the last few days. I am hopeing that they will speed up by some miracle so i can apply for the Jan round.
> 
> Yours is not too far off though. They are slowly inching there though not fast enough as with mine. Dont know what to do except wait and pray i guess.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Lets keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.. BTW you want to apply Visa for which category 189 , 190 or some else.[/QUOTE]

Yah fingers crossed. I am applying for 189 and yourself? are you looking for state sponsorship or independant?


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Lets keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.. BTW you want to apply Visa for which category 189 , 190 or some else.


Yah fingers crossed. I am applying for 189 and yourself? are you looking for state sponsorship or independant?[/QUOTE]



I will go for 189 as state sponsorship is not available...


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

auscan14 said:


> Yah fingers crossed. I am applying for 189 and yourself? are you looking for state sponsorship or independant?




I will go for 189 as state sponsorship is not available...[/QUOTE]

what do you mean state sponsorship is not available? why? for all states? for just electronic engineers?


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Wasee said:


> Hi, can you anyone please confirm me about timeline for ADDITIONAL SERVICES ASSESSMENT(OVERSEAS EXPERIENCE ASSESSMENT ) in case of already positive assessment outcome. regards,


Anyone please di you have Answer to this question? Because i'm also on the same boat


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Anyone please di you have Answer to this question? Because i'm also on the same boat


Same as MSA. After all the same assessors assess each case.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

kludge said:


> Same as MSA. After all the same assessors assess each case.


Thank you for your answer kludge. This is a sad news tho'.
Is it possible for claiming points for experience directly to DIBP withiout getting additional assement from EA?


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Thank you for your answer kludge. This is a sad news tho'.
> Is it possible for claiming points for experience directly to DIBP withiout getting additional assement from EA?


Yes. Go ahead and lodge EOI.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

kludge said:


> Yes. Go ahead and lodge EOI.


Sorry, I'm not clear about your response. Did u mean DIBP will accept 5 points for 3 years experience even if i have not done any additional assessment from EA? 
If it is so, then what's the point in spending extra dollars for additional assessment from EA ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Sorry, I'm not clear about your response. Did u mean DIBP will accept 5 points for 3 years experience even if i have not done any additional assessment from EA?
> If it is so, then what's the point in spending extra dollars for additional assessment from EA ?


Hi mate. Yes he is correct. The word "additional" signifies extra. It means it is not compulsory. For this matter, I had emailed to EA asking that whether it is required or not, they said not compulsory but it is "highly desirable" by DIBP. If you are awarded by points EA for your employment that doesn't mean that you will get that points from DIBP. The final authority is DIBP to award the claimed points in EOI. 

Good luck


----------



## smtouseef (Oct 18, 2012)

kharelshishir said:


> Sorry, I'm not clear about your response. Did u mean DIBP will accept 5 points for 3 years experience even if i have not done any additional assessment from EA?
> If it is so, then what's the point in spending extra dollars for additional assessment from EA ?


Once you have assessment letter stating your experience and qualification both from EA, you may get a decision on your visa application faster, since DIBP will mostly not recheck your work experience since its already assessed.

Regards,
Tausif


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

smtouseef said:


> Once you have assessment letter stating your experience and qualification both from EA, you may get a decision on your visa application faster, since DIBP will mostly not recheck your work experience since its already assessed.
> 
> Regards,
> Tausif


It's not so that DIBP does not check. They check whenever they are doubtful. In case of one has been in job with single or two well known compan/y/ies then this check is waived.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

kludge said:


> It's not so that DIBP does not check. They check whenever they are doubtful. In case of one has been in job with single or two well known compan/y/ies then this check is waived.


And in such condition one can decide not to opt for experience assessment.


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi guys my husband has applied for EA as a mech engineer on august 14th... V r waiting patiently for the outcome... 

I just checked the status a while ago... And its just progressed from 7th august from blast week to 8th august today.. We r losing our patience now.. 

CDR applications received on the 8th August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

shakz said:


> Hi guys my husband has applied for EA as a mech engineer on august 14th... V r waiting patiently for the outcome...
> 
> I just checked the status a while ago... And its just progressed from 7th august from blast week to 8th august today.. We r losing our patience now..
> 
> CDR applications received on the 8th August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


Hi,
I am also getting worried now. They have processed only one day in 10 working days..I know,They have received a lot of applications but this is going to take a long time. I applied on 6th Sept. At this speed , I think they will take another 2 months..


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

auscan14 said:


> Hi,
> I am also getting worried now. They have processed only one day in 10 working days..I know,They have received a lot of applications but this is going to take a long time. I applied on 6th Sept. At this speed , I think they will take another 2 months..


Auscan14, I have applied on 12 Sept. Initially I was happy because they were assessing just in 12 weeks. So I was hopeful for my case on 12 Dec. But now they are taking 15 weeks. And in Australia, Christmas vacation starts from 20 Dec to 7 Jan. So I have made up my mind to get final outcome in second fortnight of Jan month only. If it's earlier then I will be lucky. Btw EA must improve and shorten the assessment time. 
What do you say?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

kludge said:


> Auscan14, I have applied on 12 Sept. Initially I was happy because they were assessing just in 12 weeks. So I was hopeful for my case on 12 Dec. But now they are taking 15 weeks. And in Australia, Christmas vacation starts from 20 Dec to 7 Jan. So I have made up my mind to get final outcome in second fortnight of Jan month only. If it's earlier then I will be lucky. Btw EA must improve and shorten the assessment time.
> What do you say?


They are processing a bit slow but they will only be on break for 1week from the 25th of December to the 1st of January they resume work 2nd January. Thing is if u look back at last years posts in this thread they had roughly the same pace they have now and were processing almost the same dates. Maybe you can go back a few pages in the thread to get a feel of how long the wait maybe compared to the 2012/2013 processing times.


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

I read that EA is closed till Jan 13th.. I m happy if its closed only till Jan 1st


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

shakz said:


> I read that EA is closed till Jan 13th.. I m happy if its closed only till Jan 1st


I called and asked and got the 25th dec to 1st jan. So at least that's one positive thing to hold on to


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank u vchiri. That is still manageable..but I'm hoping I get my positive assessment before DEC 25th.. Hopefully...Coz my date was Aug 14th.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

shakz said:


> I read that EA is closed till Jan 13th.. I m happy if its closed only till Jan 1st


Take it from VChiri. She's got the first hand information. EA resumes on 2 Jan 2014. Closes on 25 Dec (usually 12 noon on 24 Dec 2013).


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Take it from VChiri. She's got the first hand information. EA resumes on 2 Jan 2014. Closes on 25 Dec (usually 12 noon on 24 Dec 2013).


Lol blessngwe05 how did u manage to get the exact time they close too lol. I guess this is the best place to get all the accurate information


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes that's true. Blessngwe05 thank u for the accurate information


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

VChiri said:


> They are processing a bit slow but they will only be on break for 1week from the 25th of December to the 1st of January they resume work 2nd January. Thing is if u look back at last years posts in this thread they had roughly the same pace they have now and were processing almost the same dates. Maybe you can go back a few pages in the thread to get a feel of how long the wait maybe compared to the 2012/2013 processing times.



Thanks VChiri for your comments.

My application reached on 6th Sept, When I can expect to receive the final EA assessment letter as per your experience?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

auscan14 said:


> Thanks VChiri for your comments. My application reached on 6th Sept, When I can expect to receive the final EA assessment letter as per your experience?


Hey auscan I really don't know i really haven't been tracking the EA processing times for CDR for a long time to tell. But like I mentioned earlier looking at last years trend maybe you can track to see based on that when u may get assessed give or take. Sorry I can't be of much help


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

auscan14 said:


> Thanks VChiri for your comments.
> 
> My application reached on 6th Sept, When I can expect to receive the final EA assessment letter as per your experience?





varuni said:


> The following were the EA timelines in my case:
> 
> Submitted Aug-27:
> 
> ...


The date they are munitioning in mail to [email protected] is wrong. Actually they are @ 4 days ahead than the mentioned date.


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Kludge hey thanks for the info .so my date is nearing


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

kludge said:


> The date they are munitioning in mail to [email protected] is wrong. Actually they are @ 4 days ahead than the mentioned date.


Hey Kludge, how did you get to know that they are 4 days ahead of date in their auto response mail?


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Hey Kludge, how did you get to know that they are 4 days ahead of date in their auto response mail?


Actually if you think a case which is having some issues and the same case is on hold for further documents. By the time documents are available to CO, they start assessing next application but ASAP the previous application's documents are available, they complete the first one first. Sometimes it happens that second case's assessment completed till time but they keep pending printing of assessment outcome. Also it is true that assessment letters are signed in bunch which are assessed by a case officer. I have heard that many times final signature by assessing authority personnel also get delayed. And in mail to MSASTATUS, they keep 3-4 days relief for them.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

shakz said:


> Kludge hey thanks for the info .so my date is nearing


You call on the contact # provided by EA on application form. You will come to know your case may be under scan now.


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am appplying for 190 (State sponsorship) visa

How long does it take to get Assessment from engineer Australia.

what are the documents required as I have not yet started prearing document.

Pls help I am totally unaware about it.

Regards,
ICIM


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ICIM said:


> Hi, I am appplying for 190 (State sponsorship) visa How long does it take to get Assessment from engineer Australia. what are the documents required as I have not yet started prearing document. Pls help I am totally unaware about it. Regards, ICIM


Hi ICIM

It really depends on which assessment you are going for. If it's the accord that is currently taking 5-6weeks and if your taking the CDR route that is taking on average 15weeks till ur application gets processed. I am sure we would agree that the best place to start is to go to the Australian engineering assessment authority and under the migration section just go through their information booklet. 
www.engineersaustralia.org.au//about-us/migration-skills-assessment 

That will give u and idea of where to start. If u have more questions after going through the provided information we would be more then willing to help.
I think before diving into state sponsorship get this done first as there is little else you can apply for without getting assessed by EA.

Hope this gets u started


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

thank you "VChiri" for the response.

As I am applying for 190 (State sponsorship PR) I will have to show 3 years of work experience.

Hence, do I need to assess my experience from engineer australia too.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ICIM said:


> thank you "VChiri" for the response. As I am applying for 190 (State sponsorship PR) I will have to show 3 years of work experience. Hence, do I need to assess my experience from engineer australia too.


From what I have been seeing from this forum it is preferable for you to get the EA to process your work experience as well as this may then shorten the time it will take to get your pr granted by ur CO, though when u submit ur 190 application for processing they could do the verification then. 
I think I read it on this thread a couple of pages back so just flip back a couple of conversations back to see more information on this.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ICIM said:


> thank you "VChiri" for the response. As I am applying for 190 (State sponsorship PR) I will have to show 3 years of work experience. Hence, do I need to assess my experience from engineer australia too.


 From what I have been seeing from the forum it is preferable for you to have EA process your work experience as well as qualification as this may shorten the time it will take to get ur pr granted by ur CO, though I have read on this thread that your when ur 190 visa is being processed your work experience maybe verified then. I have no experience in this avenue but just go back a few pages on this thread to find people who have gone through and asked similar questions  .


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

My CDR was received in 7th august. This mean it has already been processed by EA. I asked my agent multiple times to enquire about my outcome to EA but he hasn't done anything so far. In this case, is it possible to email or contact EA directly by myself to ask about my outcome?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> My CDR was received in 7th august. This mean it has already been processed by EA. I asked my agent multiple times to enquire about my outcome to EA but he hasn't done anything so far. In this case, is it possible to email or contact EA directly by myself to ask about my outcome?


Yes, you can do that. I did it and got reply from my assessor mentioning that he has sent mail to my agent.
You can also go ahead


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Yes, you can do that. I did it and got reply from my assessor mentioning that he has sent mail to my agent. You can also go ahead


Thank you surjeet.
How did u contact EA? Call or email?
If yes which email address?
Did u clarify that your agent couldn't help therefore you have to email yourself


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

I completed my mechanical engineering in Australia in DEC 2009.

For the application of TR I had to get my degree assessed by Engineer Australia. But at that time I didnt go through CDR and I got my degree assessed.

Presently I am in India and again would like to assess my degree in 2013. 
Is it necessary to prepare CDR ?

Please guid me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

VChiri said:


> From what I have been seeing from the forum it is preferable for you to have EA process your work experience as well as qualification as this may shorten the time it will take to get ur pr granted by ur CO, though I have read on this thread that your when ur 190 visa is being processed your work experience maybe verified then. I have no experience in this avenue but just go back a few pages on this thread to find people who have gone through and asked similar questions  .


Hi VChiri,

At what stage I need to submit work experience for the application of 190.

Is it possible to do it on later stage.

Also regarding IELTS result, is it necessary to send IELTS result to Engineer Australia from the Test Center.

Please guid me.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ICIM said:


> Hi VChiri, At what stage I need to submit work experience for the application of 190. Is it possible to do it on later stage. Thanks for the guidance.


I am not too sure for 190 but I think when requested by CO to provide proof of the claims you have made of work experience. Though I would say just get it done and have it at hand rather than delaying processing by getting it done only when requested although this is just my opinion .


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ICIM said:


> Hi VChiri, At what stage I need to submit work experience for the application of 190. Is it possible to do it on later stage. Also regarding IELTS result, is it necessary to send IELTS result to Engineer Australia from the Test Center. Please guid me.


Oh sorry forgot to answer the IELTS results. Yes when I applied at the test center here in South Africa I had the option of asking the test center to send it straight to EA after they had finished marking, so yes I think that would be best for the test center to send it directly to the EA, they don't accept any other means of receiving the IELTS TRP forms anyway besides from the test centers / IDP(IELTS Australia)

If u look a few conversations back some of the people in this thread were having a conversation about how EA applications are processed with regards to IELTS TRPs they receive. On their website they do say that if they receive ur result before ur application they will file it until they get ur application.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

HI

Still EA is Dead Slow they have processed just one day in this whole week.
My app date is 15th Aug...waiting period is killing ....really 

Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 8th August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

hi All, once we send the docket with the bank draft and all the documents to EA for their assessment, don't they send an acknowledgement by e-mail? Seems like we have to wait for the postal mail to reach home! and typically how much time does it take to receive their acknowledgement? Also, is the CID number (or any other contact reference number) quoted in this acknowledgement mail?

Request ppl to shed some light on this.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Oh sorry forgot to answer the IELTS results. Yes when I applied at the test center here in South Africa I had the option of asking the test center to send it straight to EA after they had finished marking, so yes I think that would be best for the test center to send it directly to the EA, they don't accept any other means of receiving the IELTS TRP forms anyway besides from the test centers / IDP(IELTS Australia)
> 
> If u look a few conversations back some of the people in this thread were having a conversation about how EA applications are processed with regards to IELTS TRPs they receive. On their website they do say that if they receive ur result before ur application they will file it until they get ur application.


Even without IELTS TRF, EA completes the assessment but declares only after TRF(with minimum 6 band in each module) received to EA.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

appyandy123 said:


> hi All, once we send the docket with the bank draft and all the documents to EA for their assessment, don't they send an acknowledgement by e-mail? Seems like we have to wait for the postal mail to reach home! and typically how much time does it take to receive their acknowledgement? Also, is the CID number (or any other contact reference number) quoted in this acknowledgement mail? Request ppl to shed some light on this.


Please revert back to a couple of conversations back on this thread on the 15th of November, had a similar question about the CID time line and several suggestions given to me should you not receive any information by that give time line


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

appyandy123 said:


> hi All, once we send the docket with the bank draft and all the documents to EA for their assessment, don't they send an acknowledgement by e-mail? Seems like we have to wait for the postal mail to reach home! and typically how much time does it take to receive their acknowledgement? Also, is the CID number (or any other contact reference number) quoted in this acknowledgement mail?
> 
> Request ppl to shed some light on this.


I've payed my first skill assessment with the bank draft and it took me one month to get the payment receipt (which includes CID number).
The reason why is because my bank sent the bank draft directly to EA by ordinary mail. Additionally, bank drafts usually do take a little longer to process (to cash in)


----------



## auscan14 (Oct 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> HI
> 
> Still EA is Dead Slow they have processed just one day in this whole week.
> My app date is 15th Aug...waiting period is killing ....really
> ...


Hello Subha,

Yeah , EA have gone dead slow. BTW you have applied for which category


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

ICIM said:


> I completed my mechanical engineering in Australia in DEC 2009.
> 
> For the application of TR I had to get my degree assessed by Engineer Australia. But at that time I didnt go through CDR and I got my degree assessed.
> 
> ...


Your qualifications are already approved. So no need to assess qualification. Just assess your experience by CV+ Job responsibilities letter from company + if possible only one or two CDR.


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Oh sorry forgot to answer the IELTS results. Yes when I applied at the test center here in South Africa I had the option of asking the test center to send it straight to EA after they had finished marking, so yes I think that would be best for the test center to send it directly to the EA, they don't accept any other means of receiving the IELTS TRP forms anyway besides from the test centers / IDP(IELTS Australia)
> 
> If u look a few conversations back some of the people in this thread were having a conversation about how EA applications are processed with regards to IELTS TRPs they receive. On their website they do say that if they receive ur result before ur application they will file it until they get ur application.


Hi VChiri,

Thanks for the advice

My IELTS result is few months old, I havent asked IELTS test center to send it to EA.
Is it fine if I notarised my IELTS results and send it to EA for degree assessment.


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

kludge said:


> Your qualifications are already approved. So no need to assess qualification. Just assess your experience by CV+ Job responsibilities letter from company + if possible only one or two CDR.


Hi kludge,

thanks for the reply

My degree assessment was done in 2009 is it still valid till now.

I guess I have to do it again.

Please guide me


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

ICIM said:


> Hi VChiri,
> 
> Thanks for the advice
> 
> ...


As far as I'm aware IELTS results are valid for up to 2 years from the test date. I am sure all you'd then need to do is go over to the test centre and request that they send the original TRF DIRECTLY to EA as PRESCRIBED by EA. Sending the IELTS yourself could only delay your process as they might simply tell you to follow procedure. By then you'd have lost valuable time. EA clearly stipulates that the IELTS TRF should come DIRECTLY from the test centre. 

I hope you've been answered. Good luck.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ICIM said:


> Hi VChiri, Thanks for the advice My IELTS result is few months back, I havent asked IELTS test center to send it to EA. Is it fine if I notarised my IELTS results and send it to EA for degree assessment.


No please contact your test center to send it on your behalf because EA won't accept it if you notaries the results yourself. I think you can also contact IDP to have them send them on your behalf. Not too sure on the details on that process but I have read it's possible on this forum.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ICIM said:


> Hi kludge, thanks for the reply My degree assessment was done in 2009 is it still valid till now. I guess I have to do it again. Please guide me


Hi ICIM 

I read on the EA website that once they have assessed your degree it should be valid in indefinitely unless the particular institute your are submitting your assessment stipulates other wise. I don't think you have to get it assessed again. I think your good.


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

VChiri said:


> No please contact your test center to send it on your behalf because EA won't accept it if you notaries the results yourself. I think you can also contact IDP to have them send them on your behalf. Not too sure on the details on that process but I have read it's possible on this forum.


OK.

4 months back I appeared for IELTS exam I got 6 in each module.
But when I appeared again in the month of Nov 13, I got L-7, W-5.5, S-6, R-6.

Now as per the requirement by EA I should have 6 in each module, so is it possible to send previous result of 6 band in each module.


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi ICIM
> 
> I read on the EA website that once they have assessed your degree it should be valid in indefinitely unless the particular institute your are submitting your assessment stipulates other wise. I don't think you have to get it assessed again. I think your good.



Thank you for the guidance...


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ICIM said:


> OK. 4 months back I appeared for IELTS exam I got 6 in each module. But when I appeared in the month of Nov 13, I got L-7, W-5.5, S-6, R-6. Now as per the requirement by EA I should have 6 in each module, so is it possible to send previous result of 6 band in each module.


Yes they can use any result you want them to use. I don't think they will make u use the one with the 5 in it. Just request the one you want


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

ICIM said:


> OK. 4 months back I appeared for IELTS exam I got 6 in each module. But when I appeared in the month of Nov 13, I got L-7, W-5.5, S-6, R-6. Now as per the requirement by EA I should have 6 in each module, so is it possible to send previous result of 6 band in each module.


Yes I should think it should be possible. Though I hope someone from this thread can confirm this as well. But what I do know is that you are able to use any test results you want to for the application for the pr visa 😊 so I don't see why it wouldn't be possible for EA


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

ICIM said:


> OK.
> 
> 4 months back I appeared for IELTS exam I got 6 in each module.
> But when I appeared again in the month of Nov 13, I got L-7, W-5.5, S-6, R-6.
> ...


Yes you can use your previous TRF also. In any way you cannot use one having 5.5 as they ask for atleast 6 in each module. So you have to send it to EA from test center only. Notarized copy won't work for you

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## aeqadir (Nov 15, 2013)

*Ielts*

Hi Guys

I can confirm that a notarized copy of your IELTS results can be sent instead of asking the IELTS center to send them directly. I did the same and though my application hasn't been processed yet, I know of others who have done the same and received a positive reply. Also, I had called the Engineers Australia office and they confirmed that they don't mind. 

However, I am not sure if they would accept copies that have been notarized outside Australia. I had mine done from a Justice of Peace here, which is free. This is definitely a much better option than paying for your original results copy to be sent, which takes much longer. At the end of the day, all they need is your TRF number, which they then check on the system. 

--------------------------------------------------------------
*IELTS* - L:8.5, R:9, W:9, S:8 ; *EA application sent* - 10 Sept, 2013 ; *EA reply* - ??? ; *India Police check applied* - 7 Nov, 2013; *India Police check received* - ??? ; *UAE Police check received* - 28 Nov, 2013
*Nominated Occupation *- Mechanical Engineer


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

auscan14 said:


> Hello Subha,
> 
> Yeah , EA have gone dead slow. BTW you have applied for which category


Hi Auscan

I have applied for the 233511 production or plant engineer..

Because of EA's Slowness no my occupation have come under restricted line under Western Australia occuaption list..really going mad...

Wat abt u?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

aeqadir said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I can confirm that a notarized copy of your IELTS results can be sent instead of asking the IELTS center to send them directly. I did the same and though my application hasn't been processed yet, I know of others who have done the same and received a positive reply. Also, I had called the Engineers Australia office and they confirmed that they don't mind.
> 
> ...


Why take the risk man? EA clearly states that the IELTS TRF be sent from the test centre. Did you face any challenges getting this done? Just to be on the safe side, I'd suggest you call EA and ask their position on this. If they don't accept your mode then you still have a bit of time to send it in. Via courier it takes just a couple of days to get to EA, a week at most.


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi Auscan
> 
> I have applied for the 233511 production or plant engineer..
> 
> ...


Feeling EA is no more. Still stuck on 8 August.
"*- CDR applications received on the 8th August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer."
BTW WA has already declared restricted to Mech Engr codes 233511/12/13 as per my knowledge. But as per your quote it's unlike to this. What is reality?


----------



## AusHung (Sep 26, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi Auscan
> 
> I have applied for the 233511 production or plant engineer..
> 
> ...


Me too in same boat, i also applied EA for skill assessment, 233512 by Sep 14 2013, received by Appln by 24th Sep -13. Still waiting..my occupation category become restricted. 
I read through their website that they would review & change the status every month, so lets check the status by tomorrow, 2nd Jan 2013, after 3PM ( as they stated). 
Anybody applied during middle of sep? if any response from EA please share? or any idea if WA not willing to open for restricted occupations?


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

AusHung said:


> Me too in same boat, i also applied EA for skill assessment, 233512 by Sep 14 2013, received by Appln by 24th Sep -13. Still waiting..my occupation category become restricted.
> I read through their website that they would review & change the status every month, so lets check the status by tomorrow, 2nd Jan 2013, after 3PM ( as they stated).
> Anybody applied during middle of sep? if any response from EA please share? or any idea if WA not willing to open for restricted occupations?


Dear aushung, 
Your CID date is 14 sept or 24 sept?

My CID date is 12 sept. Same code either 233511/12/13.


----------



## AusHung (Sep 26, 2013)

AusHung said:


> Me too in same boat, i also applied EA for skill assessment, 233512 by Sep 14 2013, received by Appln by 24th Sep -13. Still waiting..my occupation category become restricted.
> I read through their website that they would review & change the status every month, so lets check the status by tomorrow, 2nd Jan 2013, after 3PM ( as they stated).
> Anybody applied during middle of sep? if any response from EA please share? or any idea if WA not willing to open for restricted occupations?





kludge said:


> Dear aushung,
> Your CID date is 14 sept or 24 sept?
> 
> My CID date is 12 sept. Same code either 233511/12/13.


Dear Kludge,

My CID is by 24th Sep 24th Sep 2013, waiting for EA outcome,
Thanks for your reply,
233511/12 is restricted!! do you have any idea about that?
Share with us if you have EA results


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

AusHung said:


> Dear Kludge,
> 
> My CID is by 24th Sep 24th Sep 2013, waiting for EA outcome,
> Thanks for your reply,
> ...


Hello AusHung. I have the same CID date as you. Guess our timelines will be the same going forward so we can keep in touch. I had also been planning on a WA SS but doesn't look like I'll be going that route anymore. I'm now opting for the 189 and it seems if all paperwork is in order, the VISA is being issued generally fast. What's your other option after WA?


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

I m one month ahead of u guys. even we are now planning to go for 189 only. I will keep u posted with the outcome of my results.


----------



## AusHung (Sep 26, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> Can anybody please help me. I am pasting exact mail from my assessor below;
> 
> " A letter is being prepared to notify Surjeet of some shortcomings in his application. His academic material is scanned and we do not accept scanned copies. He needs to rewrite Career Episode 2 from 2.3.11 to 2.3.16 which is not in the form of a narrative with his role clearly described."
> ...


Call EA & inform them that you will send attested copy of doc soon ( with in a week) and send them immediately. You can send together with your CDR-2.
But one query, your CDR report-2, the duration is from 2.3.2011 to 2.3.2016 ( looks like 5 years task? how do you mange to describe your task, consolidated & narrated?

For me, i have 10 Years of experience, i wrote 3 carrier episode, each episode, the actual project duration is about 3 ~ 6 months only. I don't cover all my projects during my experience. But i have provide evidence of my 10 years experience.


----------



## AusHung (Sep 26, 2013)

rowell said:


> Hi Obi1, I can't send you a PM since you have not posted at least 7 posts in this forum. By the way, here is my details:
> I am a graduate of Bachelors degree in Electronics and Communications Engineering with 7+ years experience in hardware testing (semiconductor industry).
> 
> Best of luck to you too.. I hope we will be invited in the next rounds.


Hi,

Me too from semicon industry, i am belongs to mechanical
Applied EA by 14th sep 2013, Appln received by EA & CID date is 24th Sep 2013.
Waiting for outcome from EA..


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

AusHung said:


> Call EA & inform them that you will send attested copy of doc soon ( with in a week) and send them immediately. You can send together with your CDR-2.
> But one query, your CDR report-2, the duration is from 2.3.2011 to 2.3.2016 ( looks like 5 years task? how do you mange to describe your task, consolidated & narrated?
> 
> For me, i have 10 Years of experience, i wrote 3 carrier episode, each episode, the actual project duration is about 3 ~ 6 months only. I don't cover all my projects during my experience. But i have provide evidence of my 10 years experience.


Dear auahung, surjeet has already done everything and now lodged his EOI in skill select.
In his career episode 2.3.11 is paragraph number, not date.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Guys

Has anyone tried to send an email to msastatus recently and gotten a response back....sent one today been waiting a while for a reply and haven't gotten one back.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, sent one today and the date of applications is Aug 12. 2013


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Yes, sent one today and the date of applications is Aug 12. 2013


Thanks kvish4u 

Would you please post the entire response I am applying for the accord route.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Yes, sent one today and the date of applications is Aug 12. 2013


@kvish4u whats the date for the accord route? VChiri is accord.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

For those who would like to see the progress to date this was response from msastatus email:

Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 12th August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 30th October 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

VChiri said:


> For those who would like to see the progress to date this was response from msastatus email:
> 
> Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.
> 
> ...




Finally they are with my application date:today reply from EA

If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 15th August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 8th November 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


Waiting waiting...


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> The application has already been received ( AS per DHL courier tracking) on 21 October 2013. And since I paid via Bank draft drawn on an Australian bank payable in Australia, the money was deducted from my account when the draft was issued to me.
> 
> Should I send a mail to EA asking my Contact ID number ?
> 
> ...


Hi, I believe EA does not send any email and only send their acknowledgement by post. 

I am also facing a similar situation whereby my courier tracker shows that the package was delivered on 25th November, but I have not received any acknowledgement from EA on the same. Kindly advise what I am supposed to do.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Thank you surjeet. How did u contact EA? Call or email? If yes which email address? Did u clarify that your agent couldn't help therefore you have to email yourself


Thanks surjeet, 
As per u suggested i wrote an email directly to EA. Hence, after many waiting days, today i got reply from my assessor mentioning that i have been positively assessed as Professional engineer, 233913. YEAH feels good.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Thanks surjeet,
> As per u suggested i wrote an email directly to EA. Hence, after many waiting days, today i got reply from my assessor mentioning that i have been positively assessed as Professional engineer, 233913. YEAH feels good.


Congrats man for +ve assessment 
Good luck for future process

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Congrats man for +ve assessment  Good luck for future process Regards Surjeet Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


Thanks, same to u


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 17th August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 9th November 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

Please make due allowance for delivery times per Australian Post, etc


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

RazaF said:


> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks - CDR applications received on the 17th August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so 2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks - Accord or AEQ applications received on the 9th November 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so Please make due allowance for delivery times per Australian Post, etc


Mine is 30th August.. Hope they assess (+ve of course!! ) my application before the Christmas holidays..


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> Mine is 30th August.. Hope they assess (+ve of course!! ) my application before the Christmas holidays..


If EA acknowledged receipt of your application on 4 September by means of a payment receipt, then that is your CID date (check receipt for this date at top). Your application will thus be processed as a 4 September receipt not 30 August.


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> If EA acknowledged receipt of your application on 4 September by means of a payment receipt, then that is your CID date (check receipt for this date at top). Your application will thus be processed as a 4 September receipt not 30 August.


Well, just re-checked.. it is the 30th of Aug. I don't remember why I put 4-Sep in my signature..! Will fix it.. Thanks!


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

appyandy123 said:


> Hi, I believe EA does not send any email and only send their acknowledgement by post.
> 
> I am also facing a similar situation whereby my courier tracker shows that the package was delivered on 25th November, but I have not received any acknowledgement from EA on the same. Kindly advise what I am supposed to do.


I received my acknowledgement on 1st week on November. I am sure you will get yours in a day or two.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just for information-

*Engineers Australia South Australia would like to advise that the office will close for the Christmas and New Year period on Friday 20th December 2013 at 12:00pm.

The office will reopen on Monday 6th January 2014 at 9:00am.*


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Just for information- Engineers Australia South Australia would like to advise that the office will close for the Christmas and New Year period on Friday 20th December 2013 at 12:00pm. The office will reopen on Monday 6th January 2014 at 9:00am.


Hi where did you get that information from cause when I called they said they are closing from the 24th of December to the 2nd of jan?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Just for information-
> 
> *Engineers Australia South Australia would like to advise that the office will close for the Christmas and New Year period on Friday 20th December 2013 at 12:00pm.
> 
> The office will reopen on Monday 6th January 2014 at 9:00am.*


Hi sudarshan1987. I think you called the wrong EA office/branch. The branch that is responsible for Migration Skills Assessment is the Canberra Branch in ACT. This particular branch will be closed from the noon of 24 Dec up until the 1st of Jan and will resume operations on the 2nd. Look back a couple of pages, VChiri posted these dates after a call she had made to this particular EA branch. 

It's important to note that EA ha various branches throughout Australia and they all close for the holidays at varying times owing to the workloads they have. I wouldn't know if EA South Australia deals with Migration Skills Assessments but I'm sure the address to which we are supposed to post our applications is stated as that of Canberra, in which case the closing dates are as I have highlighted above.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Hi sudarshan1987. I think you called the wrong EA office/branch. The branch that is responsible for Migration Skills Assessment is the Canberra Branch in ACT. This particular branch will be closed from the noon of 24 Dec up until the 1st of Jan and will resume operations on the 2nd. Look back a couple of pages, VChiri posted these dates after a call she had made to this particular EA branch.
> 
> It's important to note that EA ha various branches throughout Australia and they all close for the holidays at varying times owing to the workloads they have. I wouldn't know if EA South Australia deals with Migration Skills Assessments but I'm sure the address to which we are supposed to post our applications is stated as that of Canberra, in which case the closing dates are as I have highlighted above.



I found the info over here : Notice of Christmas Office Closure | Engineers Australia

Hopefully you are right or else the whole process of assessment will take another 2 weeks!


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have noticed that the state sponsorship for Mechanical/production/plant engineers is available only in 2 states and that too is depleting!

Also out of 2070 visa quota for Mechanical/production/plant engineer, 740 has already been filled. To add more salt to the wound, the remaining 1300 or so is on a pro-rota basis!!! Correct me if I am wrong.

My application date on the acknowledgement is 21st of October 2013. Seems like I wont get my assessment before Feb 2014. Hopefully the quota will exist when I am done with assessment. Keeping fingers crosses :fingerscrossed:


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I have noticed that the state sponsorship for Mechanical/production/plant engineers is available only in 2 states and that too is depleting!
> 
> Also out of 2070 visa quota for Mechanical/production/plant engineer, 740 has already been filled. To add more salt to the wound, the remaining 1300 or so is on a pro-rota basis!!! Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> My application date on the acknowledgement is 21st of October 2013. Seems like I wont get my assessment before Feb 2014. Hopefully the quota will exist when I am done with assessment. Keeping fingers crosses :fingerscrossed:


Dear sudarshan1987, about the EA closure, I am RIGHT. About the pro-rata invitation basis for that occupation code, you're ABSOLUTELY WRONG. Where are you getting this information? I would suggest you call EA using the number on your receipt to VERIFY my and VChiri's claims of the dates we've been told, i.e. 24 Dec to 1 Jan. As for the invitation statistics, I'd suggest you visit DIAC's website, under skill select results and see for yourself which occupation codes are on pro-rata basis. I would further suggest that you invest a couple of minutes to go through previous months invitation rounds just so you get a feel of how many invitations per round are being offered for that occupation code. 

FYI, that occupation code didn't even fill up last season (I stand to be corrected if I'm wrong). Lastly I just want to say, STOP PANICKING. Relax and await your time. Everything will work out just fine. From the looks of it, your assessment should be in time for April's first invitation round and by then I forecast that the particular occupation code ceiling that your are vying or will just be a a little over half full. Don't worry. 

I further suggest that in the mean time you work on gathering documents / evidence for the next stage. Fill in Form 80 and 1221 and READ DIAC's website a lot. That is the official channel through which any changes to criteria and job code ceilings are communicated.

Good Luck...


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I found the info over here : Notice of Christmas Office Closure | Engineers Australia
> 
> Hopefully you are right or else the whole process of assessment will take another 2 weeks!


And again, that is the wrong office that deals with migration skills assessment. The Canberra office does. Give them a call, using the number on receipt to rest your worries. It will only take a minute of your time.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Dear sudarshan1987, about the EA closure, I am RIGHT. About the pro-rata invitation basis for that occupation code, you're ABSOLUTELY WRONG. Where are you getting this information? I would suggest you call EA using the number on your receipt to VERIFY my and VChiri's claims of the dates we've been told, i.e. 24 Dec to 1 Jan. As for the invitation statistics, I'd suggest you visit DIAC's website, under skill select results and see for yourself which occupation codes are on pro-rata basis. I would further suggest that you invest a couple of minutes to go through previous months invitation rounds just so you get a feel of how many invitations per round are being offered for that occupation code.
> 
> FYI, that occupation code didn't even fill up last season (I stand to be corrected if I'm wrong). Lastly I just want to say, STOP PANICKING. Relax and await your time. Everything will work out just fine. From the looks of it, your assessment should be in time for April's first invitation round and by then I forecast that the particular occupation code ceiling that your are vying or will just be a a little over half full. Don't worry.
> 
> ...





I am also appiled under 233513 production or plant Engineer.i am currently standing with 55 points..and as of now i dont any state which is nominating my occuaption..can any one suggests me what are the options available for getting those remaining 5 points....feeling really frustrated with WA making my occupation under Restricted category..was on full hope..:Cry:







IELTS -S6.0 L7.5 R6.0 W6.0 | EA CID Received - 15/08/13|


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> I am also appiled under 233513 production or plant Engineer.i am currently standing with 55 points..and as of now i dont any state which is nominating my occuaption..can any one suggests me what are the options available for getting those remaining 5 points....feeling really frustrated with WA making my occupation under Restricted category..was on full hope..:Cry: IELTS -S6.0 L7.5 R6.0 W6.0 | EA CID Received - 15/08/13|


I would suggest if all else fails you try do your IELTS again and aim for band 7 in all the modules that would give you the 5points you need. No need to loose hope just work on getting that if all else fails 
Keep at it


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> I am also appiled under 233513 production or plant Engineer.i am currently standing with 55 points..and as of now i dont any state which is nominating my occuaption..can any one suggests me what are the options available for getting those remaining 5 points....feeling really frustrated with WA making my occupation under Restricted category..was on full hope..:Cry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subhasamaran, Why dont you retake IELTS ? I see that you have a minimum of 6. Why not burn that mid night lamp (Just like you did in college days!) and score a minimum of 7 in each so that you can get that precious 5 points and apply for 189 Visa ?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Subhasamaran, Why dont you retake IELTS ? I see that you have a minimum of 6. Why not burn that mid night lamp (Just like you did in college days!) and score a minimum of 7 in each so that you can get that precious 5 points and apply for 189 Visa ?




i have already taken thrice hte ielts but every time i lost in writing midule.felt really painfull..


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Dear sudarshan1987, about the EA closure, I am RIGHT. About the pro-rata invitation basis for that occupation code, you're ABSOLUTELY WRONG. Where are you getting this information? I would suggest you call EA using the number on your receipt to VERIFY my and VChiri's claims of the dates we've been told, i.e. 24 Dec to 1 Jan. As for the invitation statistics, I'd suggest you visit DIAC's website, under skill select results and see for yourself which occupation codes are on pro-rata basis. I would further suggest that you invest a couple of minutes to go through previous months invitation rounds just so you get a feel of how many invitations per round are being offered for that occupation code.
> 
> FYI, that occupation code didn't even fill up last season (I stand to be corrected if I'm wrong). Lastly I just want to say, STOP PANICKING. Relax and await your time. Everything will work out just fine. From the looks of it, your assessment should be in time for April's first invitation round and by then I forecast that the particular occupation code ceiling that your are vying or will just be a a little over half full. Don't worry.
> 
> ...


Dear blessngwe05, thanks for the info. Seems like the sole purpose of immigration agent whom I hired is to give me a call every week and ask about my EA assessment status and nothing else ( and he charged me AUD 1000 !)!


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> i have already taken thrice hte ielts but every time i lost in writing midule.felt really painfull..


For the writing module I would recommend the website www.ieltsbuddy.com to help you prepare 
They give you the structure of the type of writing answers they are looking for in order to score high in the writing band. Have a look at that website and see if you can find where you could have been going wrong the other times you wrote and correct that.
This is only an option if you can't get the 5points from else where. I would suggest you start training for the IELTS just in case you that's the last option.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Dear sudarshan1987, about the EA closure, I am RIGHT. About the pro-rata invitation basis for that occupation code, you're ABSOLUTELY WRONG. Where are you getting this information? I would suggest you call EA using the number on your receipt to VERIFY my and VChiri's claims of the dates we've been told, i.e. 24 Dec to 1 Jan. As for the invitation statistics, I'd suggest you visit DIAC's website, under skill select results and see for yourself which occupation codes are on pro-rata basis. I would further suggest that you invest a couple of minutes to go through previous months invitation rounds just so you get a feel of how many invitations per round are being offered for that occupation code.
> 
> FYI, that occupation code didn't even fill up last season (I stand to be corrected if I'm wrong). Lastly I just want to say, STOP PANICKING. Relax and await your time. Everything will work out just fine. From the looks of it, your assessment should be in time for April's first invitation round and by then I forecast that the particular occupation code ceiling that your are vying or will just be a a little over half full. Don't worry.
> 
> ...


Hi blessngwe05
You are absolutely right about filling up of this occupational code info. I am a mechanical engg and closely looking at these stats from last year. 
Moreover, the total seats for last year were 1600 something and it didnot fill up. This year they have increased the numbers , which is a good news. So i dont think anybody needs to worry about it. As per every invitation record, around 90-100 people are getting invite(sometimes even around 50). Looking at these figures i dont think this occupational code is not gonna filled up even this year..
Good luck

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi blessngwe05
> You are absolutely right about filling up of this occupational code info. I am a mechanical engg and closely looking at these stats from last year.
> Moreover, the total seats for last year were 1600 something and it didnot fill up. This year they have increased the numbers , which is a good news. So i dont think anybody needs to worry about it. As per every invitation record, around 90-100 people are getting invite(sometimes even around 50). Looking at these figures i dont think this occupational code is not gonna filled up even this year..
> Good luck
> ...


Thanks Surjeet. It's always nice to know that my projections are verified in this manner. We surely have no need to worry. Good luck in your application journey.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am a professional Civil Engineer and have a positive assessment outcome generated by Engineers Australia. Since I didn't apply for the assessment of my work experience at that time, now I am planning to apply for the additional assessment of my work experience. I have two questions in my mind regarding this.

- What is your current processing time for this additional assessment?
- Which docs should I send?
I know that only a very few people here who have an issue like me, bt if someone can give me these information I will really appreciate it.


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I have lodged my PR application (190) on 6th of September 2013 (developer programmer).

On 23rd of October I received an email from Team 23 asking for some documents such as pay invoices, tax etc.

I applied for 190 with total 60 points.

Any thoughts or similar experience on how long approximately do I need to wait for the PR to be granted to me?

Thanks,


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

comerun said:


> Hi All, I have lodged my PR application (190) on 6th of September 2013 (developer programmer). On 23rd of October I received an email from Team 23 asking for some documents such as pay invoices, tax etc. I applied for 190 with total 60 points. Any thoughts or similar experience on how long approximately do I need to wait for the PR to be granted to me? Thanks,


I comerun I would suggest you post your question to the 190/189 invitations 2013 forum which is very active and people seem quick to respond and help. It also has people more likely to be going through the same phase and issues as you. Hope it helps


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Found this definition of time in another thread and thought this is so true 

It looks Slow, When you Wait.
It looks Fast, When you are Afraid.
It looks Long, When you are Sad.
It looks Short, When you are Happy.
It looks Endless, When you are At Pain.
It looks Deadly, When you are Bored.
Time Can Only Be Determined By your Feelings
and your Mental Condition, Not By Clocks…


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

VChiri said:


> I comerun I would suggest you post your question to the 190/189 invitations 2013 forum which is very active and people seem quick to respond and help. It also has people more likely to be going through the same phase and issues as you. Hope it helps


Thanks man, I already have but so far no reply!


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

comerun said:


> Thanks man, I already have but so far no reply!


Comerun, VChiri is a well esteemed LADY..lol..don't blame you though. Kinda fell in the same trap the first time we met on this forum.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Positive Assesment And EOI launch*

Finally Able to launch EOI after long heart taking Wait

Skilled Family Sponsered as Mechanical Engineer-233512 :lalala::lalala::lalala:

A very special thankx to this forum for assesment and such wonderful support from all Experts

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*Beware of Scams!!!!*

Hi All

Many of you might be aware of this thread but just in case if someone is not and planning to move to Australia in near future, please be aware of the scams. Just thought of sharing it with all the members.

More details over this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/141887-important-beware-scam-7.html


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so sad today.

Received reply from EA but they only recognize my Australian degree but rejected all my 10 years of work experience.

I applied for Mechanical Engineering relevant work experiences but the officer in charged did not recognize even a single year of my work experience. I have always been in air-con engineering sales which include many technical responsibilities. I am very surprised that throughout my 10 years in the air-con industry, air con technical sales is not recognized as Mechanical Engineer.

If sales engineer is not eligible to be categorized as mechanical engineer, what other category will I fall under?

So sad that without these 15 points, I will not have enough points, probably max 55 points. Will I still be eligible to apply and what will be the chances?

Anyone has similar problems as me?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Luvauz said:


> I'm so sad today. Received reply from EA but they only recognize my Australian degree but rejected all my 10 years of work experience. I applied for Mechanical Engineering relevant work experiences but the officer in charged did not recognize even a single year of my work experience. I have always been in air-con engineering sales which include many technical responsibilities. I am very surprised that throughout my 10 years in the air-con industry, air con technical sales is not recognized as Mechanical Engineer. If sales engineer is not eligible to be categorized as mechanical engineer, what other category will I fall under? So sad that without these 15 points, I will not have enough points, probably max 55 points. Will I still be eligible to apply and what will be the chances? Anyone has similar problems as me?


Sorry to hear that. 
Maybe you could look into applying under the technical sales representative skill occupation which is defined as a sales person hired primarily for his or her technical or scientific expertise in a field,
or under the air-conditioning and refrigeration mechanics occupation list. I think those could be the ones closest to your current job that I could find on the skillselect occupation page. As well you could also just scroll through the list on skill select again and find which of the occupation listed might be a better suite for you. Then you can start researching to find the appropriate assessing body.

I hope someone else with experience in mechanical engineering will expand on why they may not have recognized your work experience as a mechanical engineer in your field and add or subtract from my suggestions.


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Maybe you could look into applying under the technical sales representative skill occupation which is defined as a sales person hired primarily for his or her technical or scientific expertise in a field,
> or under the air-conditioning and refrigeration mechanics occupation list. I think those could be the ones closest to your current job that I could find on the skillselect occupation page. As well you could also just scroll through the list on skill select again and find which of the occupation listed might be a better suite for you. Then you can start researching to find the appropriate assessing body.
> 
> I hope someone else with experience in mechanical engineering will expand on why they may not have recognized your work experience as a mechanical engineer in your field and add or subtract from my suggestions.


Thanks VChiri. But I simply cannot understand why aircon sales engineering job is not categorized under mechanical engineering. There is no other category for aircon. Mechanics etc are not engineers hence doesn't apply under that. Mechanical engineering is so wide. If all sales engineers cannot fall under mechanical or electrical or electronics or civil etc, then where can sales engineers be categorized? Shouldn't the assessment be done based on their exact job scopes rather than to see the job title?

Anyway, I have written in for an appeal and certainly hope they will seriously consider my experiences. It's certainly devastating and shocking to get such a reply.


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

Luvauz said:


> Thanks VChiri. But I simply cannot understand why aircon sales engineering job is not categorized under mechanical engineering. There is no other category for aircon. Mechanics etc are not engineers hence doesn't apply under that. Mechanical engineering is so wide. If all sales engineers cannot fall under mechanical or electrical or electronics or civil etc, then where can sales engineers be categorized? Shouldn't the assessment be done based on their exact job scopes rather than to see the job title? Anyway, I have written in for an appeal and certainly hope they will seriously consider my experiences. It's certainly devastating and shocking to get such a reply.


Strictly speaking as per the definition:

233512 MECHANICAL ENGINEER

Job description
Plans, designs, organises and oversees the assembly, erection, operation and maintenance of mechanical and process plant and installations.

Tasks Include:
- studying functional statements, organisational charts and project information to determine functions and responsibilities of workers and work units and to identify areas of duplication
establishing work measurement programs and analysing work samples to develop standards for labour utilisation
- analysing workforce utilisation, facility layout, operational data and production schedules and costs to determine optimum worker and equipment efficiencies
- designing mechanical equipment, machines, components, products for manufacture, and plant and systems for construction
developing specifications for manufacture, and determining materials, equipment, piping, material flows, capacities and layout of plant and systems
- organising and managing project labour and the delivery of materials, plant and equipment
establishing standards and policies for installation, modification, quality control, testing, inspection and maintenance according to engineering principles and safety regulations
inspecting plant to ensure optimum performance is maintained
- directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules

I completely agree that sales of technical equipment requires an equally strong understanding of engineering, however, I believe that Engineers Australia judges cases based largely on the above. And as per the above, technical sales is not part of a Mechanical engineer's job.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Eoi 233512*

Dear Experts,

I have submitted EOI for 489 skilled Family Sponsered Provisonal visa(South Australia) as Mechanical Engineer-233512

How much i have to wait to get invited?

Total Ceiling Slot 2040
Visa Issued 751

Although 489 is processing at very low rate still there is hope..

Any expert opinion about timeframe

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts,


Hi Rizwan

What does EA+VE from your signature means ? Especially this VE part?


Btw, does anyone know why is processing time again slowed down?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi Croat EA +VE mean assesment done by engineeers australia is positive.its just a short form Secondly u Right Engineers Australia is processing at very slow rate now-a-days:smash: Regards Rizwan


Yah they haven't moved at all this week, it's literally so nerve wrecking. This really just sucks!


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Yah they haven't moved at all this week, it's literally so nerve wrecking. This really just sucks!


Actually they are moving but there systems are just held somewhere behind....They proceed upto 19,20 august...

But hard forms are available almost after two weeks of assessment..

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Actually they are moving but there systems are just held somewhere behind....They proceed upto 19,20 august... But hard forms are available almost after two weeks of assessment.. Regards Rizwan


Please expand on this. So you called and found out they are processing the 19-20th of August now? But you only get your assessment hard copy after two weeks? I'm a bit lost


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> My assesment was positive almost 1 week ago...i called that time they said u will be able to get hard copy next week... Today again i called they said u will get ur hard form of assesment probably next week because person who sign assesment letter are not available. so it means when everything is finalized then system will update status on automatic response i hope now everything is clear Regar


Oh so your assessment date was reached last week or rather this past week? Ie before the 17th august?


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm personally not concerned about the time frame in which they are generating outcome letters, nor if the email automatic response is two days late. I'm worried about the slow assessment process in general.

I've received CID number 1,5 month ago. Back then they were processing applications received on the 1st of August. Today, 1,5 month after, they are processing applications received on 17th of August. This means that for each admission day they spend almost three days for assessment.

On the 1st of November assessment period was 16 weeks. Today, it is still 16 weeks. This math does not work


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

It's been 7days since they last informed us what dates they were processing. I am not too happy to be in the dark about the processing dates and wish they would be a bit more consistent in the rate they update their site 😔


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

VChiri said:


> From what I have been seeing from the forum it is preferable for you to have EA process your work experience as well as qualification as this may shorten the time it will take to get ur pr granted by ur CO, though I have read on this thread that your when ur 190 visa is being processed your work experience maybe verified then. I have no experience in this avenue but just go back a few pages on this thread to find people who have gone through and asked similar questions  .


Thank you for the response....


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks

- CDR applications received on the * 25th August 2013 * are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 12th November 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Have u assesed positive and experience????????:fingerscrossed:


Still waiting for outcome.. As far as 16 weeks are concerned, they end today.. I've dropped them a chaser email.. Let's see when/what the reply is..


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Saleem Hamad said:


> i have sent my case to EA on 6-12-2013 ans still to recieve conformation of my application recieved How long will it take need some help on that thanks


I would say about two weeks for it to be sent back to you depending on your postal system. Though you can email them and ask if it's been longer and ur unsure if you they got your application or not


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

I am almost done preparing my career episodes then i'll be flying to Pak for home visit. Is it OK if I attest/ certify all my documents (as required by EA) from there (in Pak) and then compile the entire application package and send it to EA from here (in Qatar).

Because no where does it say that your attestation should be from the place of application; that's what my understanding is!


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

Black Eagle said:


> I am almost done preparing my career episodes then i'll be flying to Pak for home visit. Is it OK if I attest/ certify all my documents (as required by EA) from there (in Pak) and then compile the entire application package and send it to EA from here (in Qatar).
> 
> Because no where does it say that your attestation should be from the place of application; that's what my understanding is!


hi
i am going to start assessment process. For that i need help in writing CV, CPD and Career Episodes. could you help me by sending format of those. it would be helpful to me. 
i look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Guys

I was wondering how one can determine which category one will be assessed in. I did electrical and computer engineering and don't know if I fall in the electronics category or electrical. As well is there a way to determine the assessment date in your letter once your assessment date appears on the status email?


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a question regarding Skilled Employment. if i change my employment i.e. if I join any other company after 1 or 2 months of applying for Migration Skills assessment plus additional skilled employment assessment then do I need to update EA on that or EA will access the period that is before applying to engineers australia.


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

rrajai said:


> hi
> i am going to start assessment process. For that i need help in writing CV, CPD and Career Episodes. could you help me by sending format of those. it would be helpful to me.
> i look forward to hearing from you.


PM me; i'll send you a sample file.


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

Black Eagle said:


> PM me; i'll send you a sample file.


thanks.


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

Counting from 30 August, 16 weeks lapsed on 20th December. Just received the following reply from EA in the morning on followup email:

*
"We received the application on 30 August 2013 and are currently processing CDR applications received on 27 August 2013. 

Please note that our office is closed from 25 Dec to 1 January. I suspect your application may be completed in the period 2 to 10 January.

*


From this, I gather that the date that they mention in the 'status' email is more or less the same as the actual.
Also, there is a 2-3 week delay in assessment outcomes due to Christmas / New Year holidays and time being taken is approx 18-19 weeks as of now for assessment finalization. Add another 2 weeks for letter delivery, total time reaches 20-21 weeks. 

:S :s :S


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Luvauz said:


> I'm so sad today.
> 
> Received reply from EA but they only recognize my Australian degree but rejected all my 10 years of work experience.
> 
> ...


Hello Luvauz,

I am in the same position, EA declined my 6 years' experience. I will be applying for a review soon. Can you please PM me, how you presented your case to EA? That would be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

EA is closed just for one week. Whereas DIAC is closed down from 20th Dec to 7th Jan. Thanks to EA....


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> EA is closed just for one week. Whereas DIAC is closed down from 20th Dec to 7th Jan. Thanks to EA....


Poor engineers..!! They don't get much holidays anywhere..!!


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi guys!! Finally got a positive assessment today.Yay!! I had applied through my agent.. The courier reached EA on the 14th of august. I never received any acknowledgment from EA on the CID number or what so ever.. My agent called me today and informed that they received an email about the positive assessment


----------



## shakz (Feb 13, 2013)

It took 20 weeks!!! I dint receive any confirmation from EA. My agent posted it out on the 12th august.. And as per the courier delivery date was 14th August.thats how i had an approximate idea of getting my assessment by December 2nd week.. But it did take another two weeks, probably because EA has been processing applications really slow from the past 1 or 2 months due to certain reasons like ( festive season and university students graduating in Aus)


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Saleem Hamad said:


> Congrats
> 
> can you tell me how long did it took to get +Ve assessment
> i have applied through agent also on 6.12.2013 and still to receive any conformation from the EA or the agent even about the application recieved
> Thanks


Through which agent have u applied??
EA already sent Receipt to ur Agent...Normally it took 2 weeks to receive recipipt...
Ur Assesment will take 5 mnths approximately 
including 2 weeks of Christmas's leave + 2 weeks delivery 

Regards


----------



## pssreddy25 (Dec 11, 2013)

*EA Assessment*

Friends,

I am new to this forum and planing to expact to Australia.

I am preparing documentation for EA assessment.

I have masters degree in Mechanical Engineering and 5.5 yrs experience in Mechanical R&D.

Can I get 15 points for education and 10 points for my experience from EA assesment?

What are all documents do I need to send EA for assessment for my education as well as for Experience?

Do I need to send my pay slips(For how many months) and tax returns to EA for validation?


----------



## nagra007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello Friends,

When Engineers Australia confirm your Experience, do they send Emails?? to employers or call them,,,

please confirm.

Regards
Nagra


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

nagra007 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> When Engineers Australia confirm your Experience, do they send Emails?? to employers or call them,,,
> 
> ...


EA does not contact your employers. Australian embassy in your country will do that before they grant your visa


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

pssreddy25 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and planing to expact to Australia.
> 
> ...


Everything is in this booklet. You check thru what documents need to be submitted.

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...sment/migration_skills_assessment_booklet.pdf


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

nagra007 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> When Engineers Australia confirm your Experience, do they send Emails?? to employers or call them,,,
> 
> ...


Have you included in your submission to EA an option for additional assessment on working experince? If Yes, EA will send you a letter to inform whether your assessment is positive or not, and they will also mention in the letter your years of working experiences.


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

Black Eagle said:


> PM me; i'll send you a sample file.


hi
it would be great if you send me copy of your CDR. it would provide me guidance to write my CPD, 3CE.
i am planing to submit my skill assessment by 10th of jan. so plz send it to me on my mail that is er.rajrajai at gmail dot com as soon as possible.
tnx.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> Counting from 30 August, 16 weeks lapsed on 20th December. Just received the following reply from EA in the morning on followup email:
> 
> *
> "We received the application on 30 August 2013 and are currently processing CDR applications received on 27 August 2013.
> ...


My EA receipt date is 21st October 2013 so I am expecting the result by Mid Week of March 2014.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Have you included in your submission to EA an option for additional assessment on working experince? If Yes, EA will send you a letter to inform whether your assessment is positive or not, and they will also mention in the letter your years of working experiences.


i have on inquiry regarding experience verification...EA already mention on letter my related Experience.My question is

1) i worked on construction project and whole team or managers will shuffle on new project.how CO will contact either via email or land line Number?because on new project new land line numbers.HR is same but they sit at city office.

2) Secondly i have experience in two countries.

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wakey wakey EA. Holiday is over. Time to get back to work. Happy new year everyone. Wish you all a splendid 2014. Cheers


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Wakey wakey EA. Holiday is over. Time to get back to work. Happy new year everyone. Wish you all a splendid 2014. Cheers


You were waiting for the moment they opened the office doors weren't you hahahahahahaha half expected there to be an update as soon as they started their day but alas....


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Does anyone know how long it takes for EA to dispatch a hard copy of an assessment letter from the date they say they are processing your application on the status email.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for EA to dispatch a hard copy of an assessment letter from the date they say they are processing your application on the status email.


It may take 7 days minimum and no upper limit. Better to call EA and get a soft copy to start further course of action. You can "disturb" them after your date is passed as per EA assessment (msa....) mail.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> It may take 7 days minimum and no upper limit. Better to call EA and get a soft copy to start further course of action. You can "disturb" them after your date is passed as per EA assessment (msa....) mail.


Hi Tirik

Thank you for getting back to me and answering my question. I tried to call and ask for a soft copy and they told me they don't hand these out and I'll have to wait for the hard copy by mail . Any advice on how I can proceed from here, because I have seen from the forum that some people have been given scanned copies of their assessment.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi Tirik
> 
> Thank you for getting back to me and answering my question. I tried to call and ask for a soft copy and they told me they don't hand these out and I'll have to wait for the hard copy by mail . Any advice on how I can proceed from here, because I have seen from the forum that some people have been given scanned copies of their assessment.


I think it is [email protected]. but this is just a try to bring it from the back of my long time memory. I am not sure of this address.
Better to recheck MSA booklet which is available on the EA website.
There is another email address mentioned apart from this [email protected]


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

My bad...still EA is on 26 august.

EA is still in mood of holidays.....


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> My bad...still EA is on 26 august. EA is still in mood of holidays.....


Yah a bit frustrating


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

And it's still 26th Aug...frustrating to say the least!


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi Tirik
> 
> Thank you for getting back to me and answering my question. I tried to call and ask for a soft copy and they told me they don't hand these out and I'll have to wait for the hard copy by mail . Any advice on how I can proceed from here, because I have seen from the forum that some people have been given scanned copies of their assessment.


Hello VChiri!

Please send a mail to them asking a scanned copy of your outcome letter. (mail address "[email protected]"). Don't forget to Send your contact ID number.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> And it's still 26th Aug...frustrating to say the least!


They are testing our patience!


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Have you included in your submission to EA an option for additional assessment on working experince? If Yes, EA will send you a letter to inform whether your assessment is positive or not, and they will also mention in the letter your years of working experiences.


*Is it mandatory to go for this additional assessment on work experience ? I have opted only for the standard assessment. Will DIAC not consider my work experience if its not reviewed my EA ?*


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello VChiri! Please send a mail to them asking a scanned copy of your outcome letter. (mail address "[email protected]"). Don't forget to Send your contact ID number.


Hi IMG_SL

Thank you for the suggestion 

I did send them an email and they responded as below

" Thank you for your email.

While your assessment has been finalised, your letter has not been typed yet and your letter is not ready to be scanned.

Usually we only scan a copy 5 weeks after they have left the office."

I know that some of the members in this forum have received scanned copies of their assessment outcomes before their hard copies but I have decided to not fight with them with regards to this issue and wait for the hard copy. The fact that they have been on the same assessment date for the past 1 and 1/2weeks has not been of any help. But .... Cest la vie


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> *Is it mandatory to go for this additional assessment on work experience ? I have opted only for the standard assessment. Will DIAC not consider my work experience if its not reviewed my EA ?*


Can someone reply to this ?


----------



## smtouseef (Oct 18, 2012)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Can someone reply to this ?


Yes DIBP will consider your work experience even if not assessed by EA. But it helps for a easy and a speedy grant, Since CO has already a confirmation regarding your experience. 
CO may think to verify your experience that you have claimed and is not certified by EA.

Hope this clears. 

Regards,
Tausif


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

smtouseef said:


> Yes DIBP will consider your work experience even if not assessed by EA. But it helps for a easy and a speedy grant, Since CO has already a confirmation regarding your experience.
> CO may think to verify your experience that you have claimed and is not certified by EA.
> 
> Hope this clears.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Can I separately apply for this additional assessment after the outcome of standard assessment ?


----------



## waitwaitwait (Jan 13, 2014)

smtouseef said:


> Yes DIBP will consider your work experience even if not assessed by EA. But it helps for a easy and a speedy grant, Since CO has already a confirmation regarding your experience.
> CO may think to verify your experience that you have claimed and is not certified by EA.
> 
> Hope this clears.
> ...


Please be advise that DIAC WILL NOT consider any point that you claim regarding your work experience if they never get assessed by EA. This was happening to one of my friend lately that he got his application rejected and ended up have to pay twice the visa application fee!


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

15 days late 


1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.17 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 30 August 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 16th November 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

Please make due allowance for delivery times per Australian Post, etc


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Can we write to EA post 17 weeks completion as per their turnaround commitment or only after the current date of assessment crosses CDR receipt date irrespective of the delays from EA?


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Can we write to EA post 17 weeks completion as per their turnaround commitment or only after the current date of assessment crosses CDR receipt date irrespective of the delays from EA?


I wrote to them on the day my 16 weeks were over. Got a response that they will take approx 3 weeks more due to high workload and Christmas/new year.. Sent another email after 3.5 weeks (yesterday) and waiting on a reply.. 

I don't think there is any harm in following up if the indicated assessment time has lapsed.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> I wrote to them on the day my 16 weeks were over. Got a response that they will take approx 3 weeks more due to high workload and Christmas/new year.. Sent another email after 3.5 weeks (yesterday) and waiting on a reply..
> 
> I don't think there is any harm in following up if the indicated assessment time has lapsed.


If such emails are higher in numbers, then processing will slow down further. Because EA will check and reply to you. They are honest in their jobs. Never give unsure answer. So request you to not mail them. It will affect not only you but others' processing too.
Once they crossed the date which your CID allotted, you can mail them. 
And which date they are currently processing that can be known by mailing.
Write mail to [email protected] with subject "Status" and leave blank content field.


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> If such emails are higher in numbers, then processing will slow down further. Because EA will check and reply to you. They are honest in their jobs. Never give unsure answer. So request you to not mail them. It will affect not only you but others' processing too. Once they crossed the date which your CID allotted, you can mail them. And which date they are currently processing that can be known by mailing. Write mail to [email protected] with subject "Status" and leave blank content field.


16 weeks is a huge amount of time to assess the application. And my application has passed 20 weeks today. I think I'm within the boundaries of reasonable follow up with my emails..


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> 16 weeks is a huge amount of time to assess the application. And my application has passed 20 weeks today. I think I'm within the boundaries of reasonable follow up with my emails..


@blessngwe just pointed out to me today that the assessment processing times on the migration website itself has changed from 16weeks to 19weeks. This is on the engineers Australia migration website.


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello guys,

I am an active reader of this thread. Thanks a lot for the info you all have shared in this thread. 

My wife and I are waiting for the EA result. EA received our docs last Sept 23 2013 and we are still waiting for the result. My wife will be the main applicant and she is Industrial Engineer [233511]. 

Sorry if this is not the right thread to ask the following question but any answers, comments will be highly appreciated:

According to my research on internet, My wife's EA positive outcome letter will state something like this: 

"EA is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated taken in conjunction with your qualifications from the xx University completed in xx month xxxx year have been assessed as meeting the current academic requirements for standing as an Professional Engineer in Australia. The appropriate occupational classification in your case for migration purposes is Industrial Engineer ANZSCO 233511".

My question is:

Does this letter mean that EA recognized my wife's overseas qualification as equivalent to under the Australia Qualification Framework (AQF) and we can select "Bachelor Degree" in our Expression of Interest and claim 15 points for Educational Qualifications ????.....my understanding is that my wife can claim 15 points and support the future visa application with the EA letter....but I'm not sure.

Hope the guys who already overcome this step and claim successfully 15 points for overseas bachelor degree can give me an answer/opinion.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am an active reader of this thread. Thanks a lot for the info you all have shared in this thread.
> 
> ...


@escobarandres32, this is surely the right forum to pose that question. In short, YES. All your assumptions are indeed spot on. The +ve assessment will mean sge can claim 15 points on the EOI for Bachelor's degree. I'm sure she can also claim points under the category for partner skills seeing that you're also getting assessed and so the required 60 points total shouldn't be a challenge for you. Good luck. I'm also waiting for my assessment. EA received my package a day after yours, 24 September 2013.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> 16 weeks is a huge amount of time to assess the application. And my application has passed 20 weeks today. I think I'm within the boundaries of reasonable follow up with my emails..


Maalllikkkkkk,
I understand your anger. But keep it with you and don't spoil others time. Let EA do their job and to know on which date they are working now, I have explained you in earlier conversation.
It's ok for you?

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> @escobarandres32, this is surely the right forum to pose that question. In short, YES. All your assumptions are indeed spot on. The +ve assessment will mean sge can claim 15 points on the EOI for Bachelor's degree. I'm sure she can also claim points under the category for partner skills seeing that you're also getting assessed and so the required 60 points total shouldn't be a challenge for you. Good luck. I'm also waiting for my assessment. EA received my package a day after yours, 24 September 2013.


@blessngwe05, thanks for your quick response. and yes, my wife will claim points for my skills (partner skills). It seems that we will receive our result almost on the same date. I'll keep you posted about any result, info or feedback I receive from EA.

Thank you!


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

escobarandres32 said:


> @blessngwe05, thanks for your quick response. and yes, my wife will claim points for my skills (partner skills). It seems that we will receive our result almost on the same date. I'll keep you posted about any result, info or feedback I receive from EA.
> 
> Thank you!


@escobarandres32, my pleasure. Seems like we'll be getting results around the same time indeed. I'm guessing sometime around 14 February. That's my projection. Will keep you informed too. Lot's of luck.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

VChiri said:


> @blessngwe just pointed out to me today that the assessment processing times on the migration website itself has changed from 16weeks to 19weeks. This is on the engineers Australia migration website.


Of course, it was expected. They are processing applications received in August for the last 2,5 months. I'm surprised that the processing time isn't 40 weeks :suspicious:


----------



## waitwaitwait (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally- Going into SEPT 2013 now. I found that the speed of assessment has increased a lot since new year, good sign!

Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.17 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 1st September 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 20th November 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

Please make due allowance for delivery times per Australian Post, etc

Kind Regards

Migration Skills Assessment Team
Education and Assessment
Engineers Australia
11 National Circuit
BARTON ACT
Australia 2600


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Maalllikkkkkk, I understand your anger. But keep it with you and don't spoil others time. Let EA do their job and to know on which date they are working now, I have explained you in earlier conversation. It's ok for you? IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


Anger? LoL.. Dude there is no anger..


----------



## jay30 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi all. I have been following this thread since I am also waiting for the outcome of my skills assessment from EA. I have some questions that I hope you can answer. I have applied for EA skill assessment but did not include the assessment for the # years work experience.
1. Will it take a longer time for the CO to give me a grant if I don't have my work experience assessed by EA?
2. How long does it take for EA to assess the # of years work experience? This is after assuming I got a positive skills assessment.


----------



## jay30 (Jan 17, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Answers to your queries are
> 
> 1)Definitely it will tak longer CO for Experience Verification...May be some time he suggested that u must take opinion from EA depends upon CO..
> 
> 2)EA will take additional 3 mnths + 250$ for your experience verification after your positive skill assesment-


Thank you for your reply. I have some follow up questions but these may not belong to this thread anymore. Do you have any idea how long it will take for CO to verify my work experience? Because if CO verification will take less than 3months, I prefer not to have my experience assessed by EA since the waiting time is also long.

I will have total 65pts even without considering the points from work experience but I don't know if putting my experience as non relevant is a good idea.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jay30 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have some follow up questions but these may not belong to this thread anymore. Do you have any idea how long it will take for CO to verify my work experience? Because if CO verification will take less than 3months, I prefer not to have my experience assessed by EA since the waiting time is also long.
> 
> I will have total 65pts even without considering the points from work experience but I don't know if putting my experience as non relevant is a good idea.


Dear jay,
If your experience is in single company or maximum 2 companies till now, I strongly recommend not to assess experience from EA. Because DIBP also checks experience, they will immediately consider full experience.
Even if you want to get assessed and yet assessment is pending by EA, again fill up the same MSA form and now mention only assessment of experience and write down CID no in the form without fail. Send it to EA and pay the fees. They will complete it and time also will be saved.
Ok understand?
I think I have explained very well.

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello everybody. I have an important question for you all. I intended to assess my experience/qualification as a civil engineer but it seems that civil engineers are no longer wanted in several states, and because I want State Sponsorship it's very important to assess the right occupation=structural engineer in order to receive visa. The question is: Engineers Australia assess the applicant according to the three career episode detailed in the application? How will I know if I will be recognized as a civil or a structural engineer by the Australian Authority?


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

RoYuLee said:


> Hello everybody. I have an important question for you all. I intended to assess my experience/qualification as a civil engineer but it seems that civil engineers are no longer wanted in several states, and because I want State Sponsorship it's very important to assess the right occupation=structural engineer in order to receive visa. The question is: Engineers Australia assess the applicant according to the three career episode detailed in the application? How will I know if I will be recognized as a civil or a structural engineer by the Australian Authority?


When you apply, in the application form, you have to specify which one you want to be assessed for.


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

expat-malik said:


> When you apply, in the application form, you have to specify which one you want to be assessed for.


First off all I would like to thank you for the fastest response.
Second, can you please tell me exactly where on the application form is specified? On the "Your nominated Engineering occupation"? Because I thought that at professional engineer is the only place where is this specified. And professional engineer is civil, structural ...... I need to be assessed as structural engineer, not civil engineer. I also thought that after my application will be analyzed they are the only ones who can entitled me as one or other type of engineer.
Please enlighten me.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

RoYuLee said:


> First off all I would like to thank you for the fastest response.
> Second, can you please tell me exactly where on the application form is specified? On the "Your nominated Engineering occupation"? Because I thought that at professional engineer is the only place where is this specified. And professional engineer is civil, structural ...... I need to be assessed as structural engineer, not civil engineer. I also thought that after my application will be analyzed they are the only ones who can entitled me as one or other type of engineer.
> Please enlighten me.


Good day RoYuLee. I suggest you visit DIAC's website for a conclusive description of a structural engineers roles and responsibilities. That should guide you when writing up your career episodes to match the guidelines provided for the desired role. Furthermore you're to indicate on the EA application form that you want to be assessed as Structural Engineer under "Your Nominated Engineering Occupation." I am sure sticking to the DIAC guidelines when drafting CDRs as well as indicating the particular engineering occupation you desire will ensure that you are assessed a such. You can take a look at this brief description of Structural Engineer from DIAC's website on the following link;
Structural Engineer – 233214

I hope you're answered. Good luck.


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello blessngwe05 and thank you for your quick answer. I understand now that I will be assessed with what I wrote on "Your nominated engineering occupation" = civil engineer. Right now I am writing an email to EA's members trying to change that title into structural engineer. Do you have any idea if this is possible?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

RoYuLee said:


> Hello blessngwe05 and thank you for your quick answer. I understand now that I will be assessed with what I wrote on "Your nominated engineering occupation" = civil engineer. Right now I am writing an email to EA's members trying to change that title into structural engineer. Do you have any idea if this is possible?


@RoYuLee, I have no idea. I hope some of the forum members might comment on this. What I would suggest is that rather than sending an email, first give them a call and understand their policy on this matter. It's way faster to call. If they then ask you to formalize with an email, then you do so. There might be a chance that you are assessed as structural engineer depending on the content of your CDRs. Never know. However, give them a call clarify. good luck. When did you lodge your application with EA if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

@blessngwe05, I sent my application forms on 16th December and they were received on 20th December but the assessment fee was taken from my account on 2nd January this year. I haven't received my CID yet although I understood that it may take a while until it will arrive.
I already sent them a email because of the time zone difference. I hope to be able to change civil engineer to structural engineer as soon as possible and with minimum costs (both money and time).

All the best, keep in touch


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

EA is now on 6th September. Till yesterday it was showing 1st September. My CID date is 12th September. Just 6 days left for my assessment.
Cheers....


> Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. * Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.
> 
> Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.
> 
> ...


IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

@tirik.ijrad, great news mate.


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

Dear all,

I have some questions for a close friend regarding civil engineers. 
1. Where can I find out the level of occupation for 190 type visa?
2. Is there anyone who has sent an EOI and hasn't been invited?

Please let me know any detail.

Thank you so much.


----------



## keerthisimha (Jan 7, 2014)

I have applied for assessment on 16 Dec. I was concerned about the delay in assessment. Now the speed has picked up. Keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck for all of those who are awaiting assessment...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

My husband has applied for skill assessment to Engineers Australia in mid October 2013. Can I have a fair idea of when to expect the outcome letter? Its been more than 3 months now ...


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

nsoni said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has applied for skill assessment to Engineers Australia in mid October 2013. Can I have a fair idea of when to expect the outcome letter? Its been more than 3 months now ...


It will probably take around another 2-4 weeks.


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

@AncientGlory - Thanks for your reply. Also, may I know how long does it take to receive an invite after lodging an EOI? I understand that it may vary from case to case, however can I have a rough estimate please? Besides, does the process take lesser time for onshore applicants?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

nsoni said:


> @AncientGlory - Thanks for your reply. Also, may I know how long does it take to receive an invite after lodging an EOI? I understand that it may vary from case to case, however can I have a rough estimate please? Besides, does the process take lesser time for onshore applicants?


To give you an estimate, I need to know your husband's job code. What is his occupation?

The EOI process is same for any applicant.

When the visa process is concerned also there's no specific priority level for onshore applicants. The time taken for the visa grant changes from case to case, disregard whether the applicant is onshore or offshore.

However, there are specific cases that accelerate the process. For an example, I have seen several cases where the holders of 485 visas were given quick grants.


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> To give you an estimate, I need to know your husband's job code. What is his occupation?


He's a Mechanical Engineer. From what I've heard, it seems they grant visas for a certain no of applications each year from every job category. For instance, 2000 mechanical engineers every year. How far is that true? Do you know of any website that gives further information on this?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

nsoni said:


> He's a Mechanical Engineer. From what I've heard, it seems they grant visas for a certain no of applications each year from every job category. For instance, 2000 mechanical engineers every year. How far is that true? Do you know of any website that gives further information on this?


Assuming he is applying for 189 visa he will get an invitation in the first invitation round after he lodge his EOI. Invitation rounds are held on every 2nd and 4th Monday of a month. 190 invitations are given by the respective states and it seems that there's no specific date for the invitations to be sent.

Yes there is a ceiling of 2040 for mechanincal engineers for this year (July 2013 - June 2014). Out of this, 890 has been filled so far.

Please go to the following link, go to the tab "reports" and click on "occupation ceiling". You will find the details you are looking for.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> Assuming he is applying for 189 visa he will get an invitation in the first invitation round after he lodge his EOI. Invitation rounds are held on every 2nd and 4th Monday of a month. 190 invitations are given by the respective states and it seems that there's no specific date for the invitations to be sent.
> 
> Yes there is a ceiling of 2040 for mechanincal engineers for this year (July 2013 - June 2014). Out of this, 890 has been filled so far.
> 
> Please go to the following link, go to the tab "reports" and click on "occupation ceiling". You will find the details you are looking for.


You are of great help indeed!  Thanks very much. If I need any further guidance, I shall certainly write to you.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

RoYuLee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have some questions for a close friend regarding civil engineers.
> 1. Where can I find out the level of occupation for 190 type visa?
> ...


Hello RoYuLee 
I can help you with the fist query :
SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect and go on the Reports tab ---> Occupation Ceilings

I have some close friends too who are civil engineers  They are still waiting for the assessment outcome....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> 16 weeks is a huge amount of time to assess the application. And my application has passed 20 weeks today. I think I'm within the boundaries of reasonable follow up with my emails..





tirik.ijrad said:


> EA is now on 6th September. Till yesterday it was showing 1st September. My CID date is 12th September. Just 6 days left for my assessment.
> Cheers....


@ Malik,
I have sent mail to EA. They are assessing 10 September applications today.
If your CID date is prior to 10 September, then you must enquire about your MSA letter.
@VChiri,
What happened with you?
Have you received your assessment letter?

Warm Regards,

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Dear All,

I have a query, while we are still waiting for the outcome by EA, should we also simultaneously get our police verifications ready?

I happened to read the skill select link posted by jullz earlier, which says that the application for visa must be lodged within 60 days of receiving the invitation. So will it be a good idea to keep the police verification/police check documents ready now itself.

On a related note, I believe these verification records come with a validity period of 6 months or so. Also, do we need to provide any letter from EA certifying the reason for getting these checks done, to get these police certificates issued by the relevant authorities in respective countries?

Request ppl who have initiated this process to throw light on this


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

appyandy123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query, while we are still waiting for the outcome by EA, should we also simultaneously get our police verifications ready?
> 
> ...


They are accepting the application no if PCC is yet pending. So why you worry dear.. 
And once you apply for Visa, it takes atleast 15 days of time to allocate CO. In this duration you can complete PCC and Medical.

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> They are accepting the application no if PCC is yet pending. So why you worry dear..
> And once you apply for Visa, it takes atleast 15 days of time to allocate CO. In this duration you can complete PCC and Medical.
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


Thank you Tirik


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> @ Malik, I have sent mail to EA. They are assessing 10 September applications today. If your CID date is prior to 10 September, then you must enquire about your MSA letter. @VChiri, What happened with you? Have you received your assessment letter? Warm Regards, IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


Hi Tirik.ijrad

The postal service has not been too kind to me. Still waiting for the hard copy to arrive it got sent almost two weeks back. Been a rather painful wait cause checking the msastatus email doesn't help with the wait when it's in the post laugh out loud. 

Just curious I guess how long it took people to receive their hard copy letters from the time they saw their date received on the msastatus email?


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> @ Malik, I have sent mail to EA. They are assessing 10 September applications today. If your CID date is prior to 10 September, then you must enquire about your MSA letter.


I called them yesterday and they said it has been assessed positively but letter will be sent after approx 1 week. I had also requested assessment of 5 yrs+ overseas work experience. I asked about that also to which the operator said he doesn't know and he'll connect me to the case officer. When he transferred to CO, he didn't pick up. Maybe he wasn't on his desk. I haven't called back. Will wait 1 more week and call again to check if letter has been posted and will ask again about the additional assessment of experience.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> I called them yesterday and they said it has been assessed positively but letter will be sent after approx 1 week. I had also requested assessment of 5 yrs+ overseas work experience. I asked about that also to which the operator said he doesn't know and he'll connect me to the case officer. When he transferred to CO, he didn't pick up. Maybe he wasn't on his desk. I haven't called back. Will wait 1 more week and call again to check if letter has been posted and will ask again about the additional assessment of experience.


It's a bit frustrating isn't it? The fact that you get assessed and still have to wait a week for the letter to he posted and you don't known when it's been posted. I think that's what makes this for me not the best the fact that they just don't make it possible to track our applications


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

VChiri said:


> It's a bit frustrating isn't it? The fact that you get assessed and still have to wait a week for the letter to he posted and you don't known when it's been posted. I think that's what makes this for me not the best the fact that they just don't make it possible to track our applications



EXTREMELY frustrating..!


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

VChiri said:


> It's a bit frustrating isn't it? The fact that you get assessed and still have to wait a week for the letter to he posted and you don't known when it's been posted. I think that's what makes this for me not the best the fact that they just don't make it possible to track our applications


Hmm, I got my assessment letter within two days of receiving an email saying my assessment was completed. Mind you, I live in Australia.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi Tirik.ijrad
> 
> The postal service has not been too kind to me. Still waiting for the hard copy to arrive it got sent almost two weeks back. Been a rather painful wait cause checking the msastatus email doesn't help with the wait when it's in the post laugh out loud.
> 
> Just curious I guess how long it took people to receive their hard copy letters from the time they saw their date received on the msastatus email?


Dear VChiri,
One of my friend waited 45 days in ignorance. Once I have asked him about his letter then he told me that he is still waiting. Then I have advised him that write a letter to EA that he has yet not received his outcome by post and request EA to provide soft copy. Within two days he received soft copy. On top of it, till today he hadn't received hard copy. You have info available. Don't waste time. 
Write mail with your CID and put forward your case. I know you are in Australia and within Australia, letter must available in 2-4 days time.
All the best!!!!

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for the feed back. I will check today and tomorrow and if there is nothing I wi give them a call and send an email as well. 

I figured from the date that was on my CID receipt it took about 14days to mail the receipt from Australia to South Africa so I will give it a few more days and then do a follow up call.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Happy days guys

Got my assessment letter today after waiting for so long I can't imagine a time before I was waiting for this letter. Praise God for it.

I was assessed as an electronics engineer on the 10th of jan having submitted on the 13th of November for the washington accord

I will still be active on the thread to help cause this thread kept me sane during this wait so thank you guys.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Happy days guys
> 
> Got my assessment letter today after waiting for so long I can't imagine a time before I was waiting for this letter. Praise God for it.
> 
> ...


Congrats my friend. I personally was tired of your nagging me in my sleep...gosh..lol...You're making good progress. The looking back to where we came from begins..Am with you all the way..:israel::israel:op2:


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Happy days guys
> 
> Got my assessment letter today after waiting for so long I can't imagine a time before I was waiting for this letter. Praise God for it.
> 
> ...


Congrats vchiri.
Keep posting.

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Congrats my friend. I personally was tired of your nagging me in my sleep...gosh..lol...You're making good progress. The looking back to where we came from begins..Am with you all the way..:israel::israel:op2:


Lmao who else was I going to nag lmao Hahahahahaha you are funny. That's what this forum is for. A safe place to complain about the stress of a very trying experience. We will finish this well together my friend. All the way to the down under mate


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Congrats vchiri. Keep posting. IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


Thanks Tirik.ijrad

I only hope I can offer comfort to someone going through the same anxious period of the EA wait cause this thread and everyone in it helped so much. Thank u


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

EA has assessed my case yesterday. Let's see what will be the reply.

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

Dear all, I will show you the answer I received from EA to my request to change my occupation title from civil engineer to structural engineer.
_"This is to acknowledge your intention to change your nominated occupation from the Civil Engineer to a Structural Engineer."_
Can you advise me if it's necessary to give them back another email to confirm my intention to change the title? I am confused about the "acknowledge" word because this has many meanings.
Thank you in advance


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Does the 19 weeks period apply to all disciplines of Engineering ? I am an electrical engineer. So maybe the relatively low number of applicants expedites my assessment ?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> Does the 19 weeks period apply to all disciplines of Engineering ? I am an electrical engineer. So maybe the relatively low number of applicants expedites my assessment ?


It applies to all Engineering disciplines. EA works on a FIFO basis so it doesn't matter whether there are few applicants in your discipline. They process the applications based on the order they receive them.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> EA has assessed my case yesterday. Let's see what will be the reply.
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


So are you saying EA is done with the 12 September applications? How did they advise you that they were done with yours? Their auto response email is indicating that they are processing applications received on the 9th of September. Mine is for the 24th and so I'd really be happy if they have moved that much.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

RoYuLee said:


> Dear all, I will show you the answer I received from EA to my request to change my occupation title from civil engineer to structural engineer.
> _"This is to acknowledge your intention to change your nominated occupation from the Civil Engineer to a Structural Engineer."_
> Can you advise me if it's necessary to give them back another email to confirm my intention to change the title? I am confused about the "acknowledge" word because this has many meanings.
> Thank you in advance


"Acknowledge" in cases like this usually means, "we received your request/email etc.". However, are you sure this is all your received? If it was something like "_This is to acknowledge your intention to change your nominated occupation from the Civil Engineer to a Structural Engineer was received by EA_" that would make more sense. 

Anyways, since this is not a question I don't think you need to confirm it back.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

blessngwe05 said:


> How did they advise you that they were done with yours?


In my case, my CO sent me an email.


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> "Acknowledge" in cases like this usually means, "we received your request/email etc.". However, are you sure this is all your received? If it was something like "_This is to acknowledge your intention to change your nominated occupation from the Civil Engineer to a Structural Engineer was received by EA_" that would make more sense.
> 
> Anyways, since this is not a question I don't think you need to confirm it back.


Yes, this is the exact text from received email from EA. This is why I have some doubts, is not 100% clear what they meant. If it was like "We will change your engineering nominated occupation from civil engineer to structural engineer." it would have made me happier. But anyways, your point is strong, about not being a question, so I won't bother them with another email.
Thank you so much.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

RoYuLee said:


> Yes, this is the exact text from received email from EA. This is why I have some doubts, is not 100% clear what they meant. If it was like "We will change your engineering nominated occupation from civil engineer to structural engineer." it would have made me happier. But anyways, your point is strong, about not being a question, so I won't bother them with another email.
> Thank you so much.


Could give them a call now to clarify. If they have acknowledged your intent and agreed to it which seems to be what the email suggests, they'd probably have some note on your file and so if you call them as a "follow up" to your email, it will be clearer to you regards their position on the matter. I'm sure it will only take a few minutes.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

RoYuLee said:


> Yes, this is the exact text from received email from EA. This is why I have some doubts, is not 100% clear what they meant. If it was like "We will change your engineering nominated occupation from civil engineer to structural engineer." it would have made me happier. But anyways, your point is strong, about not being a question, so I won't bother them with another email.
> Thank you so much.


You are welcome. To me it seems like that they are just acknowledging that they received your request. I think they will review your case and let you know the outcome.

Good luck.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> So are you saying EA is done with the 12 September applications? How did they advise you that they were done with yours? Their auto response email is indicating that they are processing applications received on the 9th of September. Mine is for the 24th and so I'd really be happy if they have moved that much.


Yes bless.
As per mail it was 6 Sept, but they were assessing 10 Sept. So today if they are on 9 Sept then 12 Sept must have completed. And I am very happy that they have no query for my case. Pray to god.....

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I'm going to submit my application to Engineers Australia for additional assessment regarding my work experience and I would like to pay using my credit card(last time I made a bank draft). But in the application form I didn't find any option to mention my CSC code(last three digits on back of card). Isn't it necessary to make payment via credit card ????

Please help me as I am a bit confused.


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

shishir said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm going to submit my application to Engineers Australia for additional assessment regarding my work experience and I would like to pay using my credit card(last time I made a bank draft). But in the application form I didn't find any option to mention my CSC code(last three digits on back of card). Isn't it necessary to make payment via credit card ????
> 
> Please help me as I am a bit confused.


Hey Shishir. I have my papers already sent to EA for assessment and on CDR Application form all I did was to give them only the 16 digits number from my credit card. And they took my money so fast.....


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi..
After how many days they charge the payment through credit card?...they recieved my documents on 22 january 2014 and still they havnt charged nay payment..


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Hi..
> After how many days they charge the payment through credit card?...they recieved my documents on 22 january 2014 and still they havnt charged nay payment..


Send them an e-mail, usually they charge the money within 2days as far I know.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

To all Indians Happy Republic Day. And Happy Australia Day to all aspirants...

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Why has silence been maintained for so long?
What happened friends?

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, it's quiet again. They have not moved beyond 9 Sept! I still have 74 invites in my Occupation left and I hope I get the assessment before March


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

They have been stopped on 9th sep since last 3 days. Seems i will get the assessment in mid march..


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Well, it's quiet again. They have not moved beyond 9 Sept! I still have 74 invites in my Occupation left and I hope I get the assessment before March





shahzad915 said:


> They have been stopped on 9th Sep since last 3 days. Seems i will get the assessment in mid march..


They will jump again and tomorrow the date will be 14 or 16 sep. Hold your heartbeat friends.....

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

anxiously waiting to see the date of 10th oct.. good luck to all friends...


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Be patient,Be calm ----------------:tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2:


----------



## mohdrehan82 (Jan 28, 2014)

well I applied for EA on 27th august 2013 and got my assesment on 14th Jan 2014.... bit long but happy to get it


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Well, it's quiet again. They have not moved beyond 9 Sept! I still have 74 invites in my Occupation left and I hope I get the assessment before March


Hi everyone ....Where do you get to see the number of invites left for your occupation? And whatever this number cap/limit is, does it apply to only a specific category of visa (for ex. state sponsored visas) or all categories including 189?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

appyandy123 said:


> Hi everyone ....Where do you get to see the number of invites left for your occupation? And whatever this number cap/limit is, does it apply to only a specific category of visa (for ex. state sponsored visas) or all categories including 189?


Hey appyandy

If you go to skillselect website and you look under the reports tab (last one to your right) you will find an occupation ceiling drop down tab. If you click that you will find a list of all occupations and the given quota for them and how many applicants have been filled for that quota.
The quota should refer to both state and 189 categories. Not too sure on this hope someone will verify.


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hey appyandy
> 
> If you go to skillselect website and you look under the reports tab (last one to your right) you will find an occupation ceiling drop down tab. If you click that you will find a list of all occupations and the given quota for them and how many applicants have been filled for that quota.
> The quota should refer to both state and 189 categories. Not too sure on this hope someone will verify.


Thanks Vchiri....just checked the link, the cap/limit in fact includes all categories of visas.


----------



## keerthisimha (Jan 7, 2014)

The date hasnt changed from 9th september for the last one week


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

*EA still in Holiday Mode*

EA is apparently still in holiday mode.

I was told last week that this week, my letter will be dispatched.
I waited all week and called them today to confirm dispatch and they said that it will be dispatched NEXT WEEK..!!

This is so annoying..!


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I have sent my application to EA on 25th January & they received my docs on 29th January (according to the courier service), but they have not deducted the application fee from my credit card. Usually after how many days of receiving application they deduct fee from credit card???


----------



## nagra007 (Nov 10, 2013)

shishir said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have sent my application to EA on 25th January & they received my docs on 29th January (according to the courier service), but they have not deducted the application fee from my credit card. Usually after how many days of receiving application they deduct fee from credit card???


Don't worry they will charge the same in few days.
Regards
Nagra


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

nagra007 said:


> Don't worry they will charge the same in few days.
> Regards
> Nagra


Thanks Nagra


----------



## mckc (Jan 13, 2014)

*EA Processing Time*

What is going on at EA???? They have been stuck on 9 September for over week
Maybe that is why they are in need of skilled professionals in Australia...


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

I've red somwhere that they will change over to online aplication assessment service in March. Maybe that's the reason why they are so slow and "off" to date


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Stuck on the same date for a week now! Has anyone got their assessment outcome post the date of 9 Sept to get an idea of the current date in progress although not updated by EA? Mine is 8 Oct and at the current rate, unsure of the timeline


----------



## aeqadir (Nov 15, 2013)

My application date was 9th September. I had called them on 23rd January, and she said that my application has been positively assessed and I can expect to receive the letter within a week. I still haven't received the letter !


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Is occupational ceiling, affect to relative sponsored 489 visa?


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

To my surprise, I received the EA positive assessment letter today even though I called them a couple of days ago and they said my letter will be sent next week.. LOL..

Great feeling..!!


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> To my surprise, I received the EA positive assessment letter today even though I called them a couple of days ago and they said my letter will be sent next week.. LOL..
> 
> Great feeling..!!


@expat-malik, I wish they'd be more forthcoming with their responses. You'd think that they respond with whatever comes to their mind just so they get to hang up the phone. So not professional. Had they automated the whole application process such that we could track progress online we wouldn't bother calling them. Only in extreme cases would one get to call them. Nonetheless, CONGRATULATIONS. I hope you had already prepared your EOI and sent it in the moment you were told you were positively assessed. If not, i urge you to do so now. 

Good luck in the next steps. You've certainly drawn nearer to the finish line.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> To my surprise, I received the EA positive assessment letter today even though I called them a couple of days ago and they said my letter will be sent next week.. LOL..
> 
> Great feeling..!!


Reliability of EA is very poor....

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

aeqadir said:


> My application date was 9th September. I had called them on 23rd January, and she said that my application has been positively assessed and I can expect to receive the letter within a week. I still haven't received the letter !


Salam

Dear bro did your company or employer received a verification call from Engineers Australia?

Regards


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Salam
> 
> Dear bro did your company or employer received a verification call from Engineers Australia?
> 
> Regards


Not that I know of.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

expat-malik said:


> To my surprise, I received the EA positive assessment letter today even though I called them a couple of days ago and they said my letter will be sent next week.. LOL.. Great feeling..!!


I think they are sometimes mean to people on purpose when you call them. I had a similar experience just before Christmas where the call left me more stressed out than feeling helped. Turned out the information they gave me was no true.

But congrats I am sure u can breath a little bit easier now


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yes bless.
> As per mail it was 6 Sept, but they were assessing 10 Sept. So today if they are on 9 Sept then 12 Sept must have completed. And I am very happy that they have no query for my case. Pray to god.....
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


EA has jumped from 9 to 20 th.

1. * If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.17 weeks

*- CDR applications received on the 20th September 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. * If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

*- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 16th December 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so.

CHEERS....

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> EA has jumped from 9 to 20 th.
> 
> 1. * If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.17 weeks
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for that useful info. My husband has applied for skill assessment in mid October which means we might just have to wait for another month. EA is pretty slow, its high time they make this process online. Meanwhile, he is planning to reattempt IELTS as we need a 7 in all bands. Lets hope for the best! 

Cheers
nsoni


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

I sent my documents on 21st Jan, 2013. EA received the documents on 27th Jan 2013 and they sent me an email the very next day along with the CID.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Yahoo....
Dance...... Dance....

I have received positive letter from EA. 
BEng mech + 7 years experience.
233512.

Guys best of luck to you all.

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yahoo....
> Dance...... Dance....
> 
> I have received positive letter from EA.
> ...


Congrats man.. Looks like it was a bit smooth for you. I hope to have similar experience. My date is 24 September but I am sure my application is being processed by now. Hope to get it soon. Working with Australia based agent.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yahoo....
> Dance...... Dance....
> 
> I have received positive letter from EA.
> ...


Heartiest Congrulations to you----------


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Congrats man.. Looks like it was a bit smooth for you. I hope to have similar experience. My date is 24 September but I am sure my application is being processed by now. Hope to get it soon. Working with Australia based agent.





Rizwan125 said:


> Heartiest Congrulations to you----------


Thank you bless and rizwan.
Best of luck to both of you.

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello guys,

As I wrote before, my wife and I are waiting for the EA result. EA received our docs last Sept 23 2013 and hopefully this week They will assess our CDRs. 

In order to receive our outcome letters ASAP, we sent an email to EA to advise them that we intend to use a courier service (DHL, UPS or TNT service) to pick up our outcome letters once they have finished the assessment and get the letters in 4 days here in Colombia-South America instead of the 23 days taken by the EA ordinary post (I know this because it took 23 days to receive our CIDs after EA post them). 

My request was replied by EA like this: “Thanks for email. Your request of courier pick up of letters is accepted and we will let you know once the letter is ready.”

Courier companies need to know the details of the place, name, telephone number, e-mail, etc of the EA contact person who will deliver the letters to them. Hopefully, EA will give me these details when the letters are ready. But I am not sure as sometimes EA is not clear with their responses.

I want to save time and avoid misunderstandings with EA, so please Has anybody had recent experience arranging courier service to pick up the EA outcome letters ??. If so, please share your experience. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yahoo....
> Dance...... Dance....
> 
> I have received positive letter from EA.
> ...


Way to go!!!! good luck with the process ahead!


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yahoo....
> Dance...... Dance....
> 
> I have received positive letter from EA.
> ...


Salam

Dear congratulations on your success

Did you got assessed only for standard assessment or you also included the additional skilled employment assessment?

Please can you tell me that either you or your employer received any verification call from the Engineers Australia.

Thanks & Regards

Sultan Shah


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

appyandy123 said:


> Way to go!!!! good luck with the process ahead!





sultanshah said:


> Salam
> 
> Dear congratulations on your success
> 
> ...


Thank you appyandy and sultan.

Sultan, they have called my employers. As I have worked there, employers have replied them properly. But in result, my current employer has terminated me. Sad.....

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## pravace (Feb 4, 2014)

VChiri said:


> I think they are sometimes mean to people on purpose when you call them. I had a similar experience just before Christmas where the call left me more stressed out than feeling helped. Turned out the information they gave me was no true.
> 
> But congrats I am sure u can breath a little bit easier now


Can you tell me how do I contact them for my application result. As they have moved to application received on 20th September. My application was received on 3rd September. Till now I didn't got any result.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

pravace said:


> Can you tell me how do I contact them for my application result. As they have moved to application received on 20th September. My application was received on 3rd September. Till now I didn't got any result.


You can simply send them an email mentioning your CID No. and explain that EA is currently assessing applications submitted later than your application. They will send you the scanned copy of your outcome. However, I hope within few you will receive your outcome letter in your letterbox, don't worry.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> As I wrote before, my wife and I are waiting for the EA result. EA received our docs last Sept 23 2013 and hopefully this week They will assess our CDRs.
> 
> ...


In fact I came on expat forum today to write a post regarding this issue. My assessment outcome is ready to pick up and yesterday I made the shipping order to DHL courier service and had to provide all the details of the place, name, telephone number, e-mail. Not totally clear about the procedure yet, perhaps I'll have to wait few days to understand it. Is there anyone who has any experience regarding this issue? Definitely I'll post my experience when I'll be done.


----------



## smtouseef (Oct 18, 2012)

shishir said:


> In fact I came on expat forum today to write a post regarding this issue. My assessment outcome is ready to pick up and yesterday I made the shipping order to DHL courier service and had to provide all the details of the place, name, telephone number, e-mail. Not totally clear about the procedure yet, perhaps I'll have to wait few days to understand it. Is there anyone who has any experience regarding this issue? Definitely I'll post my experience when I'll be done.


Hi,

Procedure is step wise as below:

1) write mail to EA statiting that you want your outcome letter by courier.
2) EA will let you know when the letter is ready for pickup. They will send you CO name, email, and phone numbers, address.
3) contact DHL and make a request for a RPA shipment, go with a print out of email which u received from EA( don't forget to mention your CID number)
4) DHL will schedule a pickup from EA for next day.
5) DHL person emails the CO mentioning the courier details keeping you in CC.
6) EA reception will hand over the letter to DHL person when he comes for pickup( checking the name and CID number which DHL person should know)
7) you can then keep track online of your shipment
8) DHL Will contact when your shipment arrives the office.
9) you need to go back to same DHL office from where the consignment was booked, make payment and collect the outcome letter 

Let me know if further clarifications are required.

Regards,
Tausif


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

shishir said:


> In fact I came on expat forum today to write a post regarding this issue. My assessment outcome is ready to pick up and yesterday I made the shipping order to DHL courier service and had to provide all the details of the place, name, telephone number, e-mail. Not totally clear about the procedure yet, perhaps I'll have to wait few days to understand it. Is there anyone who has any experience regarding this issue? Definitely I'll post my experience when I'll be done.


Hi @shishir,

thanks for sharing your experience. 

About the details you gave to DHL, does an EA case officer or someone from EA gave you his/her personal details (name, e-mail, etc) and then advice them to DHL? ??. or you just gave to DHL the general info about EA offices ( e-mail, address we already know and the rest of public details available in EA website)??

thanks.


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

smtouseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Procedure is step wise as below:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am Venu Gopal from Hyderabad, India. I am a Business person and my wife is an engineer. 

We are interested to settle in Australia and hence applying for PR.

She has completed her Mechanical Engineering in July 2011 and currently working in a manufacturing company as Production In Charge from July 2011. Her Date of Birth is 30 - 05 - 1990 

I have few queries, would appreciate if any one can respond. 


1. As per the point system, between 25 - 32 (Inclusive) , 30 points are awarded. What does Inclusive means here? She will complete 24yrs on 30th May this year. So will she get 30 points?

2. She will complete 3 years of work experience in July this year. Is it advisable to apply for skills assessment before that?

3. Can anyone please share the job description or job responsibilities which will match the EA expectation?

Thanks
Venu


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

venu.koyyada said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am Venu Gopal from Hyderabad, India. I am a Business person and my wife is an engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi Venu,

1. Inclusive here means those that are aged from 25 years up to 32 years are eligible for 30 points. Since your wife will only be turning 24 in May, she falls out of this range and is thus not eligible for the 30 points. Instead, she will be awarded 25 points as she falls in the 18 - 24 years (inclusive) category. 
2. She can apply for EA assessment anytime so long she can back it up with her CDRs 
3. Job description is found at the following link;
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

I hope you've been answered.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

Has anyone contacted EA directly to see/hear what date they are processing? I am not interested in the date on the auto response email. I wanted a first hand account of the date as a result of a call or response to an email query. Thank you


----------



## pravace (Feb 4, 2014)

shishir said:


> You can simply send them an email mentioning your CID No. and explain that EA is currently assessing applications submitted later than your application. They will send you the scanned copy of your outcome. However, I hope within few you will receive your outcome letter in your letterbox, don't worry.


Thanks Shishir for your view. You mean I need to contact EA with my CID on their email address.


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Has anyone contacted EA directly to see/hear what date they are processing? I am not interested in the date on the auto response email. I wanted a first hand account of the date as a result of a call or response to an email query. Thank you


In my experience, responses from EA are very patchy and sometimes downright contradictory.. This includes both email and telephone communication..

However, I do believe that the responses given in the auto email response are correct up to a fair degree. They do sometimes 'forget' (pun intended) to update that but they do 'wake up' and update it.. So keeping a close check on that does give a fair idea.. Once your date passes there, you can call them up and ask..


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Hi Venu,
> 
> 1. Inclusive here means those that are aged from 25 years up to 32 years are eligible for 30 points. Since your wife will only be turning 24 in May, she falls out of this range and is thus not eligible for the 30 points. Instead, she will be awarded 25 points as she falls in the 18 - 24 years (inclusive) category.
> 2. She can apply for EA assessment anytime so long she can back it up with her CDRs
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for clearing my queries. 

Regards
Venu


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Hello All, me too in the waiting period. Please pray for a positive assessment for me. Ack date 28 oct. When can I expect result


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Hello All, me too in the waiting period. Please pray for a positive assessment for me. Ack date 28 oct. When can I expect result


I'm also waiting. EA CID 3rd OCT


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Has anyone contacted EA directly to see/hear what date they are processing? I am not interested in the date on the auto response email. I wanted a first hand account of the date as a result of a call or response to an email query. Thank you


Any updates?


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Hello friends, I m not sure if I should ask this question here, how can I add my signature.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Hello friends, I m not sure if I should ask this question here, how can I add my signature.


After 5 posts u can do it...

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Hello friends, I m not sure if I should ask this question here, how can I add my signature.


Click on user CP then Settings and Options then Edit Signature. However, you need to have a minimum of 5 posts for you to be able to put up your signature.


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Click on user CP then Settings and Options then Edit Signature. However, you need to have a minimum of 5 posts for you to be able to put up your signature.


Thanks bro. I have submitted my CDR to EA on 24 oct with acknowledgement of 28 oct. How long do u think I still have to wait...


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Thanks bro. I have submitted my CDR to EA on 24 oct with acknowledgement of 28 oct. How long do u think I still have to wait...


The EA website says 19 weeks from date of CID, however, there also was a 2 week break for the Christmas holiday so in total you would have to wait for roughly 21 weeks. Having said that, you should be expecting to get your papers assessed round about the 24th of March give and take. This is just a rough estimate, however a calculated one.


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Has anyone contacted EA directly to see/hear what date they are processing? I am not interested in the date on the auto response email. I wanted a first hand account of the date as a result of a call or response to an email query. Thank you


EA CID 23 sept 2013 but no any answer/news/feedback from EA about my case.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

escobarandres32 said:


> EA CID 23 sept 2013 but no any answer/news/feedback from EA about my case.


You're almost there buddy. I am a 24 September applicant myself and I'm sure that our applications should be on assessors' desk by now. I trust that next week we'll hear the great news and we'll make the 2nd February invitation round.


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> You're almost there buddy. I am a 24 September applicant myself and I'm sure that our applications should be on assessors' desk by now. I trust that next week we'll hear the great news and we'll make the 2nd February invitation round.


:spit:Hey buddy, just thinking how does it feel when u know your application is on their :spit:table..


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> :spit:Hey buddy, just thinking how does it feel when u know your application is on their :spit:table..


nerve wrecking man. cant wait to be over with this stage and move over to new stresses. been the longest i have had to wait in my entire life. Taught me a bit of patience and mostly to forget but right now I am soooooo anxious I can't sleep at times thinking of the next move.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

waiting for EA results CID-OCT 1st:fingerscrossed:


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> nerve wrecking man. cant wait to be over with this stage and move over to new stresses. been the longest i have had to wait in my entire life. Taught me a bit of patience and mostly to forget but right now I am soooooo anxious I can't sleep at times thinking of the next move.


Man you have read my mind and described my feelings these days...hehe


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

EA CID of 8 Oct still seems so far away especially considering there are just 60 invites left in my Occupation Code..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Any mechanical/production/plant engineers here?Can anyone discuss about scope of mechanical engineering jobs in australia???

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.17 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 29th September 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 18th December 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

Please make due allowance for delivery times per Australian Post, etc


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

escobarandres32 said:


> EA CID 23 sept 2013 but no any answer/news/feedback from EA about my case.


Hello guys,

I just received answer from EA and we (my wife and I) received positive outcome. Now we have to wait for the letters (EA will send them using the courier service I arranged).

Thanks guys for all the information you share in this forum.


----------



## keerthisimha (Jan 7, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Any mechanical/production/plant engineers here?Can anyone discuss about scope of mechanical engineering jobs in australia???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I have applied for Mechanical Enginering on 16th Dec. Regarding the scope of work i would recommend seek. com. au to know the available vacancies in Australia.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, can someone who has received positive assessment communication recently confirm if EA send the scanned copy of the outcome or do we necessarily need to wait to receive the hard copy of the letter?


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just received answer from EA and we (my wife and I) received positive outcome. Now we have to wait for the letters (EA will send them using the courier service I arranged).
> 
> Thanks guys for all the information you share in this forum.



Congrats buddy. How did you get communication? Did you write to them or they send an email to you without you having contacted them first? Mine was the 24th but i used an agent so I don't know whether or not they have communicated with her.


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Congrats buddy. How did you get communication? Did you write to them or they send an email to you without you having contacted them first? Mine was the 24th but i used an agent so I don't know whether or not they have communicated with her.


Thank you buddy. EA notified me (via e-mail) that we both (my wife and I) had positive outcome and that our letters were ready for courier collection (I had arranged courier service in advance in order to avoid the ordinary post used by EA as this is too slow). 

Hope you can share good news today.


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Congrats buddy. How did you get communication? Did you write to them or they send an email to you without you having contacted them first? Mine was the 24th but i used an agent so I don't know whether or not they have communicated with her.


One more thing, the only e-mail i sent to EA was two weeks ago to advise them my intention to use courier service. Three days later they replied that my request was accepted and yesterday the e-mail with the notification of positive outcome and the instructions to be given to my selected courier company to pick up the letters.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

escobarandres32 said:


> One more thing, the only e-mail i sent to EA was two weeks ago to advise them my intention to use courier service. Three days later they replied that my request was accepted and yesterday the e-mail with the notification of positive outcome and the instructions to be given to my selected courier company to pick up the letters.


Thanks buddy, I emailed them requesting status of my app. If yours was ready for collection by courier, I guess mine should have been posted to my agent in Australia by now and probably in the next 2 days she will communicate with me that she has received it. I'm praying for good news.


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just received answer from EA and we (my wife and I) received positive outcome. Now we have to wait for the letters (EA will send them using the courier service I arranged).
> 
> Thanks guys for all the information you share in this forum.


gud luck for rest of the process..


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for your email. I finished your assessment yesterday and will send you a scan copy of letter once it's ready. from-EA RECEIPT-OCT-1ST EA TEAM whether my +ve r -ve??


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> Thanks for your email. I finished your assessment yesterday and will send you a scan copy of letter once it's ready. from-EA RECEIPT-OCT-1ST EA TEAM whether my +ve r -ve??


All the best, everything will be good, don't worry..
That mean they are processing applications they received on 1 or 2, when do we need to tell about sending report via courier? 

Heartbeat is rising as my date is closing in...


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

So finally EA is in Oct...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> All the best, everything will be good, don't worry..
> That mean they are processing applications they received on 1 or 2, when do we need to tell about sending report via courier?
> 
> Heartbeat is rising as my date is closing in...


Thank a lot,yes mine was OCT 1ST it was processed on monday.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> All the best, everything will be good, don't worry..
> That mean they are processing applications they received on 1 or 2, when do we need to tell about sending report via courier?
> 
> Heartbeat is rising as my date is closing in...


tell when the date s near to your EA receipt date


----------



## escobarandres32 (Oct 3, 2013)

shahzad915 said:


> gud luck for rest of the process..


Thanks so much for your good wishes!


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Guys me too need your best wishes for a positive assessment.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Guys me too need your best wishes for a positive assessment.


all the very best!!!!!!! may God bless you


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

response to me from EA assessor,

"The Letter acknowledging your Professional Engineering qualifications is being prepared by administrative staff. The assessment is complete and no further information is required. I should be signing your positive outcome letter acknowledging your Professional Engineering qualifications in the next couple of days. "


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> response to me from EA assessor,
> 
> "The Letter acknowledging your Professional Engineering qualifications is being prepared by administrative staff. The assessment is complete and no further information is required. I should be signing your positive outcome letter acknowledging your Professional Engineering qualifications in the next couple of days. "


You have done it!!!!!
Congrats....

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Guys me too need your best wishes for a positive assessment.


best of luck. hope u vl achieve ur goal soon..


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> You have done it!!!!!
> Congrats....
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


Thank you tirik


----------



## mckc (Jan 13, 2014)

blessngwe05 said:


> response to me from EA assessor,
> 
> "The Letter acknowledging your Professional Engineering qualifications is being prepared by administrative staff. The assessment is complete and no further information is required. I should be signing your positive outcome letter acknowledging your Professional Engineering qualifications in the next couple of days. "


Almost there bro, which state are you planning to move too?


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, I too wish all the best to all guys on the forum. May God bless


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

mckc said:


> Almost there bro, which state are you planning to move too?


Hey mckc. Will likely start of in WA but am trying for a 189. Which state will be going to yourself?


----------



## mckc (Jan 13, 2014)

blessngwe05 said:


> Hey mckc. Will likely start of in WA but am trying for a 189. Which state will be going to yourself?


I am also trying for 189 and aiming for WA. People say its a bit expensive but the wages are decent. Keep us posted on you EOI progress.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

anyone got the scanned copy of skill assessment after 24-09-2013??? I GOT THIS EMAIL FROM MY ASSESSOR : It's not ready but definitely will let you know and send a scan copy of your assessment letter.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

I received my scanned copy of +ve skill assessment letter today.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Finally there...almost :fingerscrossed:

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.17 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 8th October 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 2nd January 2014 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear kvish4u,

Thanks for update..
i ve applied on 2nd jan 14 (CDR).. wondering what is the turnaround time.. 17 wks or 19 wks (as the website says)


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Abhijazz, please consider 19 weeks that also includes the time for the outcome assessment to reach you by post


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, we were asked to mail the scanned colour copy of the employment references by the EA assessing officer today. Is this a normal request from EA or something to be worried about?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Hi, we were asked to mail the scanned colour copy of the employment references by the EA assessing officer today. Is this a normal request from EA or something to be worried about?


Did you send your employment certificates with your application previously? I did not get any such querry till now from EA. My CID Date is October 3.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

RazaF said:


> Did you send your employment certificates with your application previously? I did not get any such querry till now from EA. My CID Date is October 3.


Yes, they were sent...


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

Guys could somebody please tell me what's going on? I received confirmation from my assessor that I had been positively assessed and that my letter just was left with being signed off then dispatched. It has been 5 days since and I am using an agent and so I decided to check on the progress from the agent side. I then was told that my date is 18 November because that is when my IELTS results were delivered to EA. Who do I believe now? I have and still do strongly believe that you can send in your application without IELTS and then arrange that IELTS gets to EA before your receipt date and still your application will be processed as that of the receipt date and not the later IELTS receiving date. Please mates confirm the real info. EA assessor said I am good to go..Agent is saying you still haven't been assessed.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone

I got a official receipt from engineers australia regarding my payment details showing receipt no., receipt date,amount and contact ID on the top right. Is this my CID number and receipt?? If yes, how much time it is taken after this step for skill assessment result??

Please reply

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I got a official receipt from engineers australia regarding my payment details showing receipt no., receipt date,amount and contact ID on the top right. Is this my CID number and receipt?? If yes, how much time it is taken after this step for skill assessment result??
> 
> ...


yes its your CID number, quote that while communicating with EA, you need 21weeks from the date of receipt.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> yes its your CID number, quote that while communicating with EA, you need 21weeks from the date of receipt.


Bt as per engineers australia processing time is 19 weeks???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Bt as per engineers australia processing time is 19 weeks???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | SA Results : Waiting


yup, 1 week for preparing letter and they will mail you the soft copy, if requested


----------



## sazedaakhtar (Jan 5, 2014)

I want to change my nominated occupation. As SA, VIC, WA has stopped sponsoring Civil engineers, I have to change my nominated occupation to Structural Engineer. 
I already sent an email to EA 3 days ago. But still got no reply. 

"* I want to change my Nominate Occupation from Civil Engineer (233211) to Structural Engineer (233214) . My competency demonstration report is compatible with the requirements of Structural Engineer.

Please let me know if this email is sufficient for changing my nominated occupation." *


Anyone with the same situation? please enlighten me what can I do.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> Guys could somebody please tell me what's going on? I received confirmation from my assessor that I had been positively assessed and that my letter just was left with being signed off then dispatched. It has been 5 days since and I am using an agent and so I decided to check on the progress from the agent side. I then was told that my date is 18 November because that is when my IELTS results were delivered to EA. Who do I believe now? I have and still do strongly believe that you can send in your application without IELTS and then arrange that IELTS gets to EA before your receipt date and still your application will be processed as that of the receipt date and not the later IELTS receiving date. Please mates confirm the real info. EA assessor said I am good to go..Agent is saying you still haven't been assessed.


I just wanted to take this time to thank past and present forum members for all the help rendered during the past 4 and a half months. You surely encouraged me when I was down and today I reap the benefits of that patience. My agent, after some confrontation with the EA administrator, managed to get my letter pulled out from the typing queue (had been there for the past 12 days) and sent through a scanned copy to her. As highlighted before, I was successful but the date on the letter is yesterdays. SO I also wanted to take this opportunity to warn all those that lodge EOI's the moment they are told that they were successful. It is possible that the date on the later may come after the submission of your EOI and unfortunately, you will be disqualified on this technicality. 

Good luck to you all and I still will be available to answer questions to which I am knowledgeable. Be blessed.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> I just wanted to take this time to thank past and present forum members for all the help rendered during the past 4 and a half months. You surely encouraged me when I was down and today I reap the benefits of that patience. My agent, after some confrontation with the EA administrator, managed to get my letter pulled out from the typing queue (had been there for the past 12 days) and sent through a scanned copy to her. As highlighted before, I was successful but the date on the letter is yesterdays. SO I also wanted to take this opportunity to warn all those that lodge EOI's the moment they are told that they were successful. It is possible that the date on the later may come after the submission of your EOI and unfortunately, you will be disqualified on this technicality.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I still will be available to answer questions to which I am knowledgeable. Be blessed.


Dear i would like to ask something..on EOI filing forms there is space for CID Engineer,s Australia...and Max Date u can put on there is current.

I mean if some-one submit EOI today and he/she received EA assessment letter on Monday...2,3 days difference wts the consequences??

Regards


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear i would like to ask something..on EOI filing forms there is space for CID Engineer,s Australia...and Max Date u can put on there is current.
> 
> I mean if some-one submit EOI today and he/she received EA assessment letter on Monday...2,3 days difference wts the consequences??
> 
> Regards


All thar matters is that the date on your ea letter should be before or similar to the date you click the submit button


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> I just wanted to take this time to thank past and present forum members for all the help rendered during the past 4 and a half months. You surely encouraged me when I was down and today I reap the benefits of that patience. My agent, after some confrontation with the EA administrator, managed to get my letter pulled out from the typing queue (had been there for the past 12 days) and sent through a scanned copy to her. As highlighted before, I was successful but the date on the letter is yesterdays. SO I also wanted to take this opportunity to warn all those that lodge EOI's the moment they are told that they were successful. It is possible that the date on the later may come after the submission of your EOI and unfortunately, you will be disqualified on this technicality.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I still will be available to answer questions to which I am knowledgeable. Be blessed.


Congrats and good luck for the journey ahead


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

appyandy123 said:


> Congrats and good luck for the journey ahead


Thank you and same to you


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Has anyone, having EA CID date after Oct 3, got EA outcome letter ?


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Still around 20 days to go, its a long long wait guys. anyone with EA receipt date of 28/10/13?


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Do all career episodes have to have (BOOM! PROBLEM SUDDENLY APPEARED AND I MAGICALLY SOLVED IT) part ? Or once is enough ?


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Still around 20 days to go, its a long long wait guys. anyone with EA receipt date of 28/10/13?


I have 31/10/2013


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Will EA consider the work experience till the date of assessment outcome? For instance, if I applied to EA in Oct, my current exp letter will be dated in Sept and if EA assess this application in Feb, then will the experience during the waiting period between Oct - Feb also be considered? In all practicality, it should be considered but strange are their ways, hence looking for confirmation.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone with EA receipt date of 21st October 2013 ?


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Croat said:


> I have 31/10/2013


Me too in the same occupation. what is the meaning of first SS and Second SS, and you applied for the EOI too, how is that?


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

now 13th oct. hopeful to get result within week..

Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.19 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 13th October 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 2nd January 2014 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

Please make due allowance for delivery times per Australian Post, etc 

Kind Regards

Migration Skills Assessment Team
Education and Assessment
Engineers Australia
11 National Circuit 
BARTON ACT


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Me too in the same occupation. what is the meaning of first SS and Second SS, and you applied for the EOI too, how is that?


First Skill Assessment and Second Skill Assessment. Mistake, it should write SA.

After first skill assessment I've submitted EOI but I knew I won't be invited (55 points). But I've submitted it anyway

Now I'm waiting for my second skill assessment outcome.

What is your nominated occupation? Eng Tech or Mech Eng Draftsperson?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

RazaF said:


> Has anyone, having EA CID date after Oct 3, got EA outcome letter ?


Hi Raza,
My reciept date is 2nd october. Havent recieved any email from them yet. Let me know if you get one. Which email id would they send this email from?


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Croat said:


> First Skill Assessment and Second Skill Assessment. Mistake, it should write SA.
> 
> After first skill assessment I've submitted EOI but I knew I won't be invited (55 points). But I've submitted it anyway
> 
> ...


Me in the mech engg draftsperson. Which state u looking for EOI?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hi Raza,
> My reciept date is 2nd october. Havent recieved any email from them yet. Let me know if you get one. Which email id would they send this email from?


Hi,

EA will post the outcome. No email :smokin:


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hi Raza,
> My reciept date is 2nd october. Havent recieved any email from them yet. Let me know if you get one. Which email id would they send this email from?


send a email quoting your CID number and request them to send your scanned copy of assessment letter, they will definitely mail you,mail to [email protected],


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Me in the mech engg draftsperson. Which state u looking for EOI?


I've tried to send you a private message, but It won't send

I preffer QLD, but I am willing to accept nomination of any state is offering one.

To be honest, I'm little unsure about my outcome since I don't have formal mech draftsperson qualification.

I have graduated from vocational technical high school (mech eng technician) and from university (3 years Bacc in Mech eng). I have also woreked as draftsperson 50% of my time for the last 7 years

I sincerely hope that I'll be sucessful, but I don't know is it mandatory to have proper formal qualification

How about you? What is your qualification?


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Will EA consider the work experience till the date of assessment outcome? For instance, if I applied to EA in Oct, my current exp letter will be dated in Sept and if EA assess this application in Feb, then will the experience during the waiting period between Oct - Feb also be considered? In all practicality, it should be considered but strange are their ways, hence looking for confirmation.


Any comments on this?


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Croat said:


> I've tried to send you a private message, but It won't send
> 
> I preffer QLD, but I am willing to accept nomination of any state is offering one.
> 
> ...


I think that qualification should be ok. I have diploma in mechanical enggineering. what is the band requirement for QLD. my agent telling me for SA.

What about the job market for this occupation?
I assessed site on mobile at that time. so did not get the msz.


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Any comments on this?


Sorry but I am not sure about that. 

U have awesome band scores. Any tips on IELTS.

:fencing:


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> I think that qualification should be ok. I have diploma in mechanical enggineering. what is the band requirement for QLD. my agent telling me for SA.
> 
> What about the job market for this occupation?
> I assessed site on mobile at that time. so did not get the msz.


Bend requirement for IELTS? I'm not sure, 6 or 6,5

Regarding job market, It depends on the industry. I'm in the HVAC and plumbing field and what I see the greatest number of vacancies are in Perth, Sidney and Melbourne. But there are also a lot of jobs in both QLD and SA. Basically anywhere where the construction is.


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Will EA consider the work experience till the date of assessment outcome? For instance, if I applied to EA in Oct, my current exp letter will be dated in Sept and if EA assess this application in Feb, then will the experience during the waiting period between Oct - Feb also be considered? In all practicality, it should be considered but strange are their ways, hence looking for confirmation.


EA will only consider work experience upto the date on your experience letter.


----------



## Diablo170 (Feb 22, 2014)

*SS for mechanical engineers*

I have scanned through all the states and as per my understanding, only Victoria is offering state sponsorship for mechanical engineers presently. Is it so? Is it worthwhile to apply for Victoria or should one wait for other states to open. I am interested in the option which would be the quickest. I've applied for EA assessment (receipt dated Oct 4, 2013); still waiting for the outcome letter.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Diablo170 said:


> I have scanned through all the states and as per my understanding, only Victoria is offering state sponsorship for mechanical engineers presently. Is it so? Is it worthwhile to apply for Victoria or should one wait for other states to open. I am interested in the option which would be the quickest. I've applied for EA assessment (receipt dated Oct 4, 2013); still waiting for the outcome letter.


NT, ACT and Tasmania are also open for Mech Engnrs


----------



## Diablo170 (Feb 22, 2014)

RazaF said:


> NT, ACT and Tasmania are also open for Mech Engnrs


Ahan. Are these any better in terms of processing time? which one have you opted for?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Diablo170 said:


> I have scanned through all the states and as per my understanding, only Victoria is offering state sponsorship for mechanical engineers presently. Is it so? Is it worthwhile to apply for Victoria or should one wait for other states to open. I am interested in the option which would be the quickest. I've applied for EA assessment (receipt dated Oct 4, 2013); still waiting for the outcome letter.


Victoria Needs 7 each and minimum 2 years experience...then go for 189

Regards


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Diablo170 said:


> Ahan. Are these any better in terms of processing time? which one have you opted for?


I'm also waiting for EA outcome.

Can't comment much about Processing time.

However, selecting would be depending upon following:

How many points do you currently have?
Which industry are you currently working in? etc.


----------



## maria_haider (Aug 11, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Will EA consider the work experience till the date of assessment outcome? For instance, if I applied to EA in Oct, my current exp letter will be dated in Sept and if EA assess this application in Feb, then will the experience during the waiting period between Oct - Feb also be considered? In all practicality, it should be considered but strange are their ways, hence looking for confirmation.


Hello Kvish4u, my receipt date is 14th October, thats a day after yours, Did you hear any thing from EA uptil now as they are processing applications of 15 October. Kindly inform me as as possible, Im worried as im not contacted yet.


----------



## maria_haider (Aug 11, 2013)

RazaF said:


> I'm also waiting for EA outcome.
> 
> Can't comment much about Processing time.
> 
> ...


 hello Raza , your reciept date was 3rd oct. did u get the letter yet? any news that u can share? my date is 14th but not contacted yet


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

maria_haider said:


> hello Raza , your reciept date was 3rd oct. did u get the letter yet? any news that u can share? my date is 14th but not contacted yet


Still waiting for the outcome letter


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

my receipt date is 10th oct and i contacted my consultant on friday. but still he has not got any response from EA as per his statement


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Victoria Needs 7 each and minimum 2 years experience...then go for 189
> 
> Regards


Is WA offering SS for mechanical engineers?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

shahzad915 said:


> Is WA offering SS for mechanical engineers?


WA SS for mech engrs has been closed


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

maria_haider said:


> Hello Kvish4u, my receipt date is 14th October, thats a day after yours, Did you hear any thing from EA uptil now as they are processing applications of 15 October. Kindly inform me as as possible, Im worried as im not contacted yet.


Hello maria_haider, my receipt date is 8th Oct and my agent was contacted last Monday and told to email the scanned colour copies of reference letters submitted, which was done on the same day. We have not heard anything from EA assessor since then...


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Hello maria_haider, my receipt date is 8th Oct and my agent was contacted last Monday and told to email the scanned colour copies of reference letters submitted, which was done on the same day. We have not heard anything from EA assessor since then...


kavish

have u received ur assessment result?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> send a email quoting your CID number and request them to send your scanned copy of assessment letter, they will definitely mail you,mail to [email protected],


Hi Srik,

I did as you suggested. Did you also do the same. I am not even sure my case is processed. My receipt date is 2nd October though and I have not received any communication from EA for any documents. Did you get a scanned copy? and when did you get it? Additionally, after how many days of getting the scanned copy, did you receive the hard copy?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hi Srik,
> 
> I did as you suggested. Did you also do the same. I am not even sure my case is processed. My receipt date is 2nd October though and I have not received any communication from EA for any documents. Did you get a scanned copy? and when did you get it? Additionally, after how many days of getting the scanned copy, did you receive the hard copy?



My receipt date was Oct 1st, I received scanned copy of 17th feb,I hope my agent has received my hard copy.


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> My receipt date was Oct 1st, I received scanned copy of 17th feb,I hope my agent has received my hard copy.



how did u receive the scanned copy. to what email u contacted EA?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> My receipt date was Oct 1st, I received scanned copy of 17th feb,I hope my agent has received my hard copy.


And when did you send the email. When I sent in the email today, I received an automated reply saying they will take 2-3 days to reply. Is it so?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

shahzad915 said:


> how did u receive the scanned copy. to what email u contacted EA?


to my personal email, send mail to [email protected]


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> And when did you send the email. When I sent in the email today, I received an automated reply saying they will take 2-3 days to reply. Is it so?


yes , wait your assessor will reply you.


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> to my personal email, send mail to [email protected]


should i have to mentioned CID # in email also?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

shahzad915 said:


> should i have to mentioned CID # in email also?


yes


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> yes , wait your assessor will reply you.


Cool. Thank you buddy!


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

*Need help guys*

hello everyone,

this is my first post in this forum. i need ur help. can anyone suggest me how can i copy my academic documents for sending to Engineers australia, can i just color scan and take printout or should i make photocopy? please share how u guys have done this, anyone rejected by EA for sending color scanned. in a big dilemma, guys please help.


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> this is my first post in this forum. i need ur help. can anyone suggest me how can i copy my academic documents for sending to Engineers australia, can i just color scan and take printout or should i make photocopy? please share how u guys have done this, anyone rejected by EA for sending color scanned. in a big dilemma, guys please help.



u can make simple photocopy and get it attested from notary public


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

shahzad915 said:


> u can make simple photocopy and get it attested from notary public


the thing is i have already sent color scanned and notarized to EA on 9th Feb. but after reading all the posts here suddenly i feel i have done something wrong. So in my case should i resend photocopied documents and if so please suggest how i can do this. i already have my CID.


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> the thing is i have already sent color scanned and notarized to EA on 9th Feb. but after reading all the posts here suddenly i feel i have done something wrong. So in my case should i resend photocopied documents and if so please suggest how i can do this. i already have my CID.



no issue then. relax and wait for your outcome now..


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

shahzad915 said:


> no issue then. relax and wait for your outcome now..


Thanx buddy


----------



## Diablo170 (Feb 22, 2014)

This is the reply I got from my assessor on the status of my EA application dated Oct 4, 2013. I was thinking to insist on having them email the scanned copy as well (though I'm unsure if its possible now that the letter has been posted) as I want to speed up the process.

"Thanks for your enquiry, your migration skills assessment has been completed with the positive outcome letter posted to you. If you do not receive your outcome letter by 14 April 2014, please let me know to organise a file copy of you."


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Diablo170 said:


> This is the reply I got from my assessor on the status of my EA application dated Oct 4, 2013. I was thinking to insist on having them email the scanned copy as well (though I'm unsure if its possible now that the letter has been posted) as I want to speed up the process.
> 
> "Thanks for your enquiry, your migration skills assessment has been completed with the positive outcome letter posted to you. If you do not receive your outcome letter by 14 April 2014, please let me know to organise a file copy of you."


Wait till 14 April 2014..... Such a pathetic service


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> the thing is i have already sent color scanned and notarized to EA on 9th Feb. but after reading all the posts here suddenly i feel i have done something wrong. So in my case should i resend photocopied documents and if so please suggest how i can do this. i already have my CID.


Somebody please suggest me from ypur personal experience, i am in a fix about what to do?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> My receipt date was Oct 1st, I received scanned copy of 17th feb,I hope my agent has received my hard copy.


Hi dear, 
Since u got the scanned copy of ur assessment letter, can u tell me what was the exact assessment date mentioned in the letter; the one that u entered into ur eoi application. This information would be great help to me.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> hi dear,
> since u got the scanned copy of ur assessment letter, can u tell me what was the exact assessment date mentioned in the letter; the one that u entered into ur eoi application. This information would be great help to me.


17-02-2014


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> 17-02-2014


How long does it take to get the scanned and hard copy of the letter? My CID date is 8th Oct and contacted by EA assessor on 17 Feb for the scanned copies of experience reference submitted. My agent has not heard from them since then...


----------



## maria_haider (Aug 11, 2013)

Dear fellows , i need some expert advice if any of you could provide. As i had 55 points so was opting for WA SS after EA approval. unfortunately my accupation "plant and production engineer" (233513) has been closed. Now the only way i can get through is to improve IELTS.
i want to ask, would WA include this occupation when DIBP resets all occupations on 1st july? or WA will come up with new Occupation list later than that?

Kindly share information . Thanx in advance


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> How long does it take to get the scanned and hard copy of the letter? My CID date is 8th Oct and contacted by EA assessor on 17 Feb for the scanned copies of experience reference submitted. My agent has not heard from them since then...


any feedback from past experience?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Friends,

Good news! This morning i received a reply from my assessor that my outcome is positive and in the afternoon I also received the hard copy of it dated 19th Feb 2014.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Good news! This morning i received a reply from my assessor that my outcome is positive and in the afternoon I also received the hard copy of it dated 19th Feb 2014.


Congratulations 
Best of Luck Yaar


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone else having EA CID in October recieved outcome Letter?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

RazaF said:


> Anyone else having EA CID in October recieved outcome Letter?


Hey Raza,

I can see that your ielts scores have changed. Congratulations dear! Now you can mail them


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hey Raza,
> 
> I can see that your ielts scores have changed. Congratulations dear! Now you can mail them


Yeah! Thanks

I needed 7 bands in each section and managed to get it in 2nd attempt. I will talk to my consultant for sending mail to EA 

You tell... When are you planning to submit your EOI?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

RazaF said:


> Yeah! Thanks
> 
> I needed 7 bands in each section and managed to get it in 2nd attempt. I will talk to my consultant for sending mail to EA
> 
> You tell... When are you planning to submit your EOI?


You can also email them. That should not be an issue. Anyhow, i believe you should receive your assessment letter by Monday. 
And the eoi, check my signature, i submitted it just today.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> any feedback from past experience?


Hey Kavish,

My assessment letter was signed and mailed to me on 19th Feb and i received it yesterday, 27th Feb. If your assessment letter gets signed on say 19th or 20th feb, you should also be receiving the letter soon.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> You can also email them. That should not be an issue. Anyhow, i believe you should receive your assessment letter by Monday.
> And the eoi, check my signature, i submitted it just today.


Thats great.. Good Luck


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hey Kavish,
> 
> My assessment letter was signed and mailed to me on 19th Feb and i received it yesterday, 27th Feb. If your assessment letter gets signed on say 19th or 20th feb, you should also be receiving the letter soon.


Thanks, will ask my agent to follow up incase we dont receive it on Monday


----------



## Diablo170 (Feb 22, 2014)

RazaF said:


> Yeah! Thanks
> 
> I needed 7 bands in each section and managed to get it in 2nd attempt. I will talk to my consultant for sending mail to EA
> 
> You tell... When are you planning to submit your EOI?


Doesn't EA need only 6 in each band? What's the need for sending the new scores. Yes you should put the new scores in EOI for you to meet the all 7 criteria.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Diablo170 said:


> Doesn't EA need only 6 in each band? What's the need for sending the new scores. Yes you should put the new scores in EOI for you to meet the all 7 criteria.


you are correct.. I needed 7 each for EOI


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all,

It feels good to see you all share and discuss your experiences.. Its indeed helpful in more than a way. Well, my husband had applied to EA on October 12th, hence we are expecting the outcome letter in the next ten days. :fingerscrossed: However, despite of repeated attempts, he is unable to score 7 in all bands of IELTS. He misses by 0.5 either in Writing or Speaking. We are heartbroken as this shall delay the whole process. He has been referring to books like 'Ace the IELTS' , however there is something that's missing. Since you all have cracked your IELTS, may I please request you to help me with some tips or suggestions that can help us crack it this time. All ideas are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

nsoni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It feels good to see you all share and discuss your experiences.. Its indeed helpful in more than a way. Well, my husband had applied to EA on October 12th, hence we are expecting the outcome letter in the next ten days. :fingerscrossed: However, despite of repeated attempts, he is unable to score 7 in all bands of IELTS. He misses by 0.5 either in Writing or Speaking. We are heartbroken as this shall delay the whole process. He has been referring to books like 'Ace the IELTS' , however there is something that's missing. Since you all have cracked your IELTS, may I please request you to help me with some tips or suggestions that can help us crack it this time. All ideas are welcome. Thanks.


You can find tips at following thread on this forum:
"IELTS - Prepartion for exam"


----------



## Diablo170 (Feb 22, 2014)

nsoni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It feels good to see you all share and discuss your experiences.. Its indeed helpful in more than a way. Well, my husband had applied to EA on October 12th, hence we are expecting the outcome letter in the next ten days. :fingerscrossed: However, despite of repeated attempts, he is unable to score 7 in all bands of IELTS. He misses by 0.5 either in Writing or Speaking. We are heartbroken as this shall delay the whole process. He has been referring to books like 'Ace the IELTS' , however there is something that's missing. Since you all have cracked your IELTS, may I please request you to help me with some tips or suggestions that can help us crack it this time. All ideas are welcome. Thanks.


For writing, Ryan's "How to write at level 9" is quite concise and useful. For speaking, youtube videos are great. The general advice to improve speaking from 6.5 to 7 is to try to give your responses in a bit more detail, giving examples where possible.


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

RazaF said:


> You can find tips at following thread on this forum:
> "IELTS - Prepartion for exam"


I'll check it out. Thanks for that.


----------



## nsoni (Jan 20, 2014)

Diablo170 said:


> For writing, Ryan's "How to write at level 9" is quite concise and useful. For speaking, youtube videos are great. The general advice to improve speaking from 6.5 to 7 is to try to give your responses in a bit more detail, giving examples where possible.


Yes, I've downloaded Ryan's ebook. Have referred a couple of mock interviews on youtube. Thanks for that.  Yeah giving examples might work well, however, at times I think if the student gives detailed answers in task 1 and 3, he/she might just answer fewer questions. Will that affect the score?


----------



## Diablo170 (Feb 22, 2014)

nsoni said:


> Yes, I've downloaded Ryan's ebook. Have referred a couple of mock interviews on youtube. Thanks for that.  Yeah giving examples might work well, however, at times I think if the student gives detailed answers in task 1 and 3, he/she might just answer fewer questions. Will that affect the score?


Its crucial to answer all questions of task 2 within the allotted time with an aim to utilize the full 2 minutes and not less. For the other tasks, it is perfectly okay to give reasonably detailed answers as long as coherence is ensured. The assessor aims to test your speaking skills in detail during the interview, so you would be asked more questions if your answers are brief.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

How many paragraph should I include in every competency element ?

*Paragraph in the career episode(s) where the element is addressed*


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

nsoni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It feels good to see you all share and discuss your experiences.. Its indeed helpful in more than a way. Well, my husband had applied to EA on October 12th, hence we are expecting the outcome letter in the next ten days. :fingerscrossed: However, despite of repeated attempts, he is unable to score 7 in all bands of IELTS. He misses by 0.5 either in Writing or Speaking. We are heartbroken as this shall delay the whole process. He has been referring to books like 'Ace the IELTS' , however there is something that's missing. Since you all have cracked your IELTS, may I please request you to help me with some tips or suggestions that can help us crack it this time. All ideas are welcome. Thanks.



Hi,

PMS me your email id. I will send my ielts data. He will crack it this time


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

CDR applications received on the 28th October 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 4th January 2014 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


So its dhak dhak.. dhak dhak.. dhak dhak....


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> CDR applications received on the 28th October 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so
> 
> 
> 2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.5-6 weeks
> ...


Guys please pray for me..... :scared:


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

nsoni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It feels good to see you all share and discuss your experiences.. Its indeed helpful in more than a way. Well, my husband had applied to EA on October 12th, hence we are expecting the outcome letter in the next ten days. :fingerscrossed: However, despite of repeated attempts, he is unable to score 7 in all bands of IELTS. He misses by 0.5 either in Writing or Speaking. We are heartbroken as this shall delay the whole process. He has been referring to books like 'Ace the IELTS' , however there is something that's missing. Since you all have cracked your IELTS, may I please request you to help me with some tips or suggestions that can help us crack it this time. All ideas are welcome. Thanks.


Salam

Dear sister did your husband give IELTS through IDP Australia or British Council..I think you should prefer British Council..tc


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, Has anyone received their assessment copy post Oct 3rd?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Hi, Has anyone received their assessment copy post Oct 3rd?


My consultant received my positive EA assessment result yesterday


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

How long did you guys waited for the scanned (soft) copy after your assessment date? And also how long for the hard copy?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Croat said:


> How long did you guys waited for the scanned (soft) copy after your assessment date? And also how long for the hard copy?


Mine was 2nd October to 19th February. To be precise 4 months and 17 days.
And received the hard copy on 27th feb in Dubai via airmail, so 9 days for the post.
The mail may vary depending on location. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

RazaF said:


> My consultant received my positive EA assessment result yesterday


Congrats Raza! Happy for you buddy.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Congrats Raza! Happy for you buddy.


Thanks buddy


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Mine was 2nd October to 19th February. To be precise 4 months and 17 days.
> And received the hard copy on 27th feb in Dubai via airmail, so 9 days for the post.
> The mail may vary depending on location. Hope this answers your question.


EA Assessment time = Oct 3, 2013, to Feb 20, 2014
Recived the assessment result (by my consultant in Pakistan) on March 3, 2013 
Best of Luck to all who are waiting the outcome!


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

RazaF said:


> EA Assessment time = Oct 3, 2013, to Feb 20, 2014
> Recived the assessment result (by my consultant in Pakistan) on March 3, 2013
> Best of Luck to all who are waiting the outcome!


Good Luck Buddy!


----------



## Chandra.M (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

This is my first log. I have been following this threads for some time just to get an idea on the status. 

Received the following response from EA. My EA receipt Date was 24-Oct-13. 

I am pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated taken in conjunction with your qualifications have been assessed as meeting the current academic requirement for standing as a Professional Engineer (Skill Level 1) in Australia. The appropriate occupational classification in your case for migration purposes is Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211.

The letter is being produced and should be available in the next 10 working days.

Best of Luck to all who are waiting the outcome!


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Chandra m. 

Congratulations. I m also applying for 233211 Civil Engineer. My date is 2nd Jan 2014. Long way to go!!


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Chandra.M said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first log. I have been following this threads for some time just to get an idea on the status.
> 
> ...


congrats buddy 
how many days it took after they started assessing applications of ur date i.e. 24 oct.


----------



## keerthisimha (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello guys,

Am extremely happy at the rate the applications are being processed. Hope all of you get assessed positively. Good luck all!


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Folks, anyone got their assessment outcome for 8th Oct or beyond?


----------



## Chandra.M (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks Buddy, 

I got the response from them on the 4-Mar-14. It is taking them 19 weeks to process an application. 

Since your receipt date is 28-Oct... You should be getting a response by Monday or so... All the best

Cheers, 

Chandra


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Folks, anyone got their assessment outcome for 8th Oct or beyond?


My EA receipt date is 21st October. When I mailed EA on 3rd March, this is the reply I got :


Dear Sir or Madam,
thank you for your enquiry.

Please note that we are currently experiencing a high workload, and it may take 2-3 days for the team to be able to respond to you enquiry.
Please do not send your request again as it would only delay the answer further.

A team member will answer your enquiry in the next few days.

Thank you for your understanding.

Kind Regards

Migration Skills Assessment Team.


So keeping my fingers crossed and waiting for a positive email from them.

Regards
Sudarshan


----------



## MIMI 2008 (Mar 6, 2014)

hi everyone :
this is my first time here , i wish everyone the best of luck in their assessment , btw any updates on the date reached by EA ??? my receipt date is 7th nov.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Folks, anyone got their assessment outcome for 8th Oct or beyond?


Any response please? Referring to the soft or hard copy of the assessment outcome here.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

MIMI 2008 said:


> hi everyone :
> this is my first time here , i wish everyone the best of luck in their assessment , btw any updates on the date reached by EA ??? my receipt date is 7th nov.


There are somewhere around 4th Nov. You can drop a blank note with subject line 'Status' to [email protected] for the actual date.


----------



## MIMI 2008 (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks alot , time for prayers :smokin:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> There are somewhere around 4th Nov. You can drop a blank note with subject line 'Status' to [email protected] for the actual date.


My receipt date is 21st October. I had sent them a mail on 2nd March regarding the status of my application for which I got an automated mail saying they will reply in another 2-3 days. But, till date haven't heard anything from them.

What should I do ? Should I wait or send them another mail ?

Anybody in similar situation ?

Regards
Sudarshan


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> My receipt date is 21st October. I had sent them a mail on 2nd March regarding the status of my application for which I got an automated mail saying they will reply in another 2-3 days. But, till date haven't heard anything from them.
> 
> What should I do ? Should I wait or send them another mail ?
> 
> ...



I have still not got a response and my receipt date is 8th Oct


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> My receipt date is 21st October. I had sent them a mail on 2nd March regarding the status of my application for which I got an automated mail saying they will reply in another 2-3 days. But, till date haven't heard anything from them. What should I do ? Should I wait or send them another mail ? Anybody in similar situation ? Regards Sudarshan


Call them and ask:
+61 3 0065 3113


----------



## projectengg7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Do we get the EA assessment outcome by both email and hard copy by post or only hard copy? Waiting till date. CID date 23/10/13.


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Guys a long wait for your recipt date, and then a long wait for results, whats happening


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

30/10/2013.
also waiting


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Call them and ask:
> +61 3 0065 3113


will wait for few more days and then give them a call. Seems like its also a test of our patience !


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

projectengg7 said:


> Do we get the EA assessment outcome by both email and hard copy by post or only hard copy? Waiting till date. CID date 23/10/13.


They say only hard copy but if you are lucky and you ask for scanned copy they may send. Personally I was not that lucky and had to wait for hard copy in mail


----------



## MIMI 2008 (Mar 6, 2014)

hi folks :
does anyone know what is this supposed to mean?? does it mean that the closed occupations of state nomination 190-489 will reopen ?? like civil/ mech/ chem. engineering on the WASOL ( west australia occupational list) for example ?? these r the changes active from 1st of march 


State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.
As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
Electronics Engineers
Other Engineering Professionals
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports.

translation to english plz ???:confused2::confused2:


----------



## sanyal96 (Mar 12, 2014)

*cdr ref*

Can u please send me a copy for cdr for my reference at


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

hi every body, I have a query my brother is a Bachelors of Technology (Electronics and communications engineering) passout with no experience. Can he just go for skills assessment at this stage?????


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

deepu said:


> hi every body, I have a query my brother is a Bachelors of Technology (Electronics and communications engineering) passout with no experience. Can he just go for skills assessment at this stage?????


He can go for it.. Its the best practice to write the Career Episodes out of one's professional experience but on the same time, if someone do not have any experience, he can mention about the college projects he worked on.. for further info, check out the Migration Skills Assessment 2012 Booklet.. 

The only thing would be that he won't be eligible to claim any points for the immigration as for that one needs a minimum of 3 years of overseas or 1 year of professional experience in Australia..

Hope this helps..


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

sudarshan1987 said:


> My receipt date is 21st October.. I had sent them a mail on 2nd March regarding the status of my application for which I got an automated mail saying they will reply in another 2-3 days. But, till date haven't heard anything from them.
> 
> What should I do ? Should I wait or send them another mail ?
> 
> ...


Hey Sudarshan,

I am also waiting for the assessment outcome.. They received my docs on Nov 4th, 2013 (as the money was deducted on that day).. and the CID receipt was received on Nov 21st, 2013. Don't count from the day of CID receipt.. The count starts from the day they receive your application.. They are currently checking the applications received on Nov 13th, 2013..

I believe you can directly call them up.. and probably ask for a soft copy of the outcome..

Best of luck


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> He can go for it.. Its the best practice to write the Career Episodes out of one's professional experience but on the same time, if someone do not have any experience, he can mention about the college projects he worked on.. for further info, check out the Migration Skills Assessment 2012 Booklet..
> 
> The only thing would be that he won't be eligible to claim any points for the immigration as for that one needs a minimum of 3 years of overseas or 1 year of professional experience in Australia..
> 
> Hope this helps..


Hey Buddy,

All he wants is to claim 5 points for partner's skills which he can give to his wife. is he eligible??


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a question.
Other than "mailing" your documents to EA, do we have any online account on their site?
If so, then at which stage we are supposed to make online account on their site?After sending application or before?
If after, then how we get to know that they are processing our application?


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

deepu said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> All he wants is to claim 5 points for partner's skills which he can give to his wife. is he eligible??


Hey.. Sorry I m not sure of that.. As I m the only applicant at my end. I would like to recommend booklet 6 for more info on that..

Best of luck


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

saqibaliali said:


> I have a question.
> Other than "mailing" your documents to EA, do we have any online account on their site?
> If so, then at which stage we are supposed to make online account on their site?After sending application or before?
> If after, then how we get to know that they are processing our application?


Hey.. U needn't create an account at the EA website.. All u gotta do is to prepare all the documents as mentioned by them in the migration assessment booklet and send them the same.. They will take 16 to 19 weeks (varies, depending on the no. of applications they receive) to revert with the outcome.. Meanwhile u can always check the status by sending a blank email at [email protected] with the subject "Status" U will receive an automated email telling the status.. 

All the best!


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

sanyal96 said:


> Can u please send me a copy for cdr for my reference at


There are plenty of them available online. Try to get the latest ones as those would be more relavent.. Search for them at websites like Scribd - Read Unlimited Books or Upload & Share PowerPoint presentations, documents, infographics

Best of luck!


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Hey.. U needn't create an account at the EA website.. All u gotta do is to prepare all the documents as mentioned by them in the migration assessment booklet and send them the same.. They will take 16 to 19 weeks (varies, depending on the no. of applications they receive) to revert with the outcome.. Meanwhile u can always check the status by sending a blank email at [email protected] with the subject "Status" U will receive an automated email telling the status..
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the reply.
So disgusting procedure if you compare with WES of canada.
Do they acknowledge receipt of your mail documents through any official way?


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> I have still not got a response and my receipt date is 8th Oct


I got the letter yesterday and its +ve


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

saqibaliali said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> So disgusting procedure if you compare with WES of canada.
> Do they acknowledge receipt of your mail documents through any official way?


Yes.. They will send u a receipt of the documents once received.. It's called CID.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

I have rad al available online and none of them meet guidelines of EA exactly.
So I deeply studied their guidelines and written one by myself that matches their requirements.
Key is read guidelines and start writing .After each few lines, again look at guidelines and continue.this will help you write fluently as per their exact instructions.After you write few paragraphs, you dont have to read guidelines again.This is 100 times better than looking at samples that never match guidlines and just pice of rubish


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All, 

This is just a compilation of the assessment received by some of us:

I am mentioning the receipt dates along with the outcome dates:

Srik2006 - Oct 01 - Feb 17
Razaf - Oct 03 - Feb 20
Niveditanwr3 - Oct 08 - Feb 22
Sudarshan1987 - Oct 21 - Mar 15
Chandra - Oct24 - Mar 04 (received faster, probably coz he is located in Brisbane)

My receipt date is Nov 4th.. looking forward to the assessment..!

All the best to all..!


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I got the letter yesterday and its +ve


Hi Sudarshan, Congrats. Did you get the hard copy of the assessment yesterday?


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Hi Sudarshan, Congrats. Did you get the hard copy of the assessment yesterday?


Hard copy was delivered on 14th March.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have one more doubt. I have done only the standard assessment. I have not assessed my work experience as I have worked only as a plant and production engineer for the last four years.

Should I go for the additional assessment of my work experience ? Is it mandatory ?

I have all the documents such as offer letter, promotion letter, tax payment receipts, pay slip, reference letter. can I directly submit EOI ?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I have one more doubt. I have done only the standard assessment. I have not assessed my work experience as I have worked only as a plant and production engineer for the last four years.
> 
> Should I go for the additional assessment of my work experience ? Is it mandatory ?
> 
> I have all the documents such as offer letter, promotion letter, tax payment receipts, pay slip, reference letter. can I directly submit EOI ?


Yes, you can lodge your EOI. No need to go for Work experience assessment by EA. DIAC CO will assess your experience relevance, if find necessary.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

RazaF said:


> Yes, you can lodge your EOI. No need to go for Work experience assessment by EA. DIAC CO will assess your experience relevance, if find necessary.


If I go for this additional assessment how long will it take ? Will I have to wait for another 16 weeks again ?


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> If I go for this additional assessment how long will it take ? Will I have to wait for another 16 weeks again ?


personally, I din't go for additional assesment, so I can't tell u exactly how much time would it take. May be some seniors can advise.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

RazaF said:


> personally, I din't go for additional assesment, so I can't tell u exactly how much time would it take. May be some seniors can advise.


Anyways I have decided not to go for it as I have worked in same field for last 4 years. 


Regards
Su


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Better to get this done as per advise from seniors. But then again if it would take 16 weeks, best bet is to ignore it.


----------



## keerthisimha (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello guys,
What is the time frame for getting PR after getting +ve assessment?


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

keerthisimha said:


> Hello guys,
> What is the time frame for getting PR after getting +ve assessment?


Hi Keerthi, probably this is the wrong place to ask this question. As it depends on a couple of other factors than assessment. After u get assessment, u submit the EOI. Then it depends when u get the invite and then again when u get the grant (after u submit the req docs). U can check with the guys who already submitted the EOI for the invite time frame on the forum 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1206.html

all the best..!


----------



## keerthisimha (Jan 7, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Keerthi, probably this is the wrong place to ask this question. As it depends on a couple of other factors than assessment. After u get assessment, u submit the EOI. Then it depends when u get the invite and then again when u get the grant (after u submit the req docs). U can check with the guys who already submitted the EOI for the invite time frame on the forum
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1206.html
> 
> all the best..!


Dear HMalhotra,
Thank you for the info. I will check in the forum. Just that i needed to know the time frame to plan things out


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

keerthisimha said:


> Dear HMalhotra,
> Thank you for the info. I will check in the forum. Just that i needed to know the time frame to plan things out


Dear Keerthi, U are most welcome.. To be on the safer side, U can initiate with medicals and PCC after U submit EOI, while u wait for the invite. That's what I plan to do..


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi All

I hv just submitted the docs for SA on 10.03.14...amount deducted from my CC account on 18.04.14......as im seeing that the time taken for SA is around 4-5 months so expecting the outcome in july. Can i also mail them to get the updated status as i hv not received the CID???


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> I hv just submitted the docs for SA on 10.03.14...amount deducted from my CC account on 18.04.14......as im seeing that the time taken for SA is around 4-5 months so expecting the outcome in july. Can i also mail them to get the updated status as i hv not received the CID???


Wait for some more days. you will receive your reciept via postal mail.


----------



## keerthisimha (Jan 7, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Dear Keerthi, U are most welcome.. To be on the safer side, U can initiate with medicals and PCC after U submit EOI, while u wait for the invite. That's what I plan to do..


Will do that. Thanks bro. Good luck to you too


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Finally, the long wait is over and got my EA outcome today and it's positive. Thanks for all the updates here!


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

kvish4u said:


> Finally, the long wait is over and got my EA outcome today and it's positive. Thanks for all the updates here!


Congratz and Best of luck for process ahead


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Kvish4u, 

congrats.. u have any idea what took the assessment so long to reach u when compared to other guys in the thread.. 

Guys, list updated:

Srik2006 - Oct 01 - Feb 17
Razaf - Oct 03 - Feb 20
Kvish4u - Oct 08 - Mar 19 (Got pretty late)
Niveditanwr3 - Oct 08 - Feb 22
Sudarshan1987 - Oct 21 - Mar 15
Chandra - Oct24 - Mar 04 (received faster, probably coz he is located in Brisbane)

All the best..!


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Kvish4u,
> 
> congrats.. u have any idea what took the assessment so long to reach u when compared to other guys in the thread..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wishes.

The outcome is dated Feb 27 but it took over two weeks for the hard copy. So ideally the timeline should be Oct 8 - Feb 27


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Guys.. 

Did any one receive the outcome letter from EA for a receipt beyond Oct 24th, 2013..?

Please share..


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> Did any one receive the outcome letter from EA for a receipt beyond Oct 24th, 2013..?
> 
> Please share..


Nope, still waiting
30/10/2013

Aussicanada also
28/10/2013


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Croat said:


> Nope, still waiting
> 30/10/2013
> 
> Aussicanada also
> 28/10/2013


I got a letter today, few comments from EA, on exp, CE and summary statement &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Any freshman who has applied just to assess the CDRs based on college projects????


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

deepu said:


> Any freshman who has applied just to assess the CDRs based on college projects????


It can be anything... College Projects can also presented as CDRs. No limitations.

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## sandeepmenon83 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi HMalhotra

I got the outcome letter today.. the EA receipt date was 04th Nov 2013, same as yours... As you are in India you should be getting it maybe in a few days...


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

is there any MARA lawyer on this forum?


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

sandeepmenon83 said:


> Hi HMalhotra
> 
> I got the outcome letter today.. the EA receipt date was 04th Nov 2013, same as yours... As you are in India you should be getting it maybe in a few days...


Hey Sandeep.. Congratulations.. & Thanks a lot for the update.. Ya, as u said.. I should be getting it in a few days from now.. Thanks once again..

All the best!


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

I hv still not received my CID but fees debited on 18/04/14. Its already 10 days..Should i call them?? Pl suggest


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry date was 18/03/14


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Sorry date was 18/03/14


Hi Anuj, Please be patient. EA sends everything via ordinary post. Therefore it takes longer time for any document that EA sends to reach the destination unless its within Australia.. in my case it took 17 days from the date of receipt.. If u don't get it in next 10 days.. Email them and check..

Gud luck!


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

sandeepmenon83 said:


> Hi HMalhotra
> 
> I got the outcome letter today.. the EA receipt date was 04th Nov 2013, same as yours... As you are in India you should be getting it maybe in a few days...


Hi Sandeep, can you share the date on the assessment letter.. As in on what date did they assess your docs.. Was it somewhere between March 7, 2014 and March 13, 2014, as mentioned by EA in the Status emails (for docs recieved on Nov 4, 2013). Thanks..


----------



## sandeepmenon83 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi HMalhotra
The letter has the date 21st March 2014..


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

sandeepmenon83 said:


> Hi HMalhotra
> The letter has the date 21st March 2014..


He Sandeep, that's surprising coz if we go by the status given by the auto generated email from EA, they processed the applications received on 4th Nov 2013 between March 7-13, 2014. It seems I will have to wait a little more than expected.. Nevertheless thanks a lot for the information.. 

All the best!
HMalhotra


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Help me friends, My one company refused to give me exp letter, my boss agreed to give affidavit, but he is saying that he will refuse about it if company inquire about it. So what type of inquiry they do for colleague affidavit.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Help me friends, My one company refused to give me exp letter, my boss agreed to give affidavit, but he is saying that he will refuse about it if company inquire about it. So what type of inquiry they do for colleague affidavit.


Can you rephrase your question ? I don't get you.


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> Can you rephrase your question ? I don't get you.


One of my company refused to give me exp letter with job responsibilities. I asked my boss to give me give me an affidavit (as colleague affidavit) along with my affidavit(because he does not have authority to give it on letter head). He told that he will answer if he get any verification call from EA, but if someone involve company in the verification process then he will refuse that he has signed the affidavit. So i am concerned how the EA is going to do verification of my case.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Anuj, Please be patient. EA sends everything via ordinary post. Therefore it takes longer time for any document that EA sends to reach the destination unless its within Australia.. in my case it took 17 days from the date of receipt.. If u don't get it in next 10 days.. Email them and check..
> 
> Gud luck!


Thanks HMalhotra


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> One of my company refused to give me exp letter with job responsibilities. I asked my boss to give me give me an affidavit (as colleague affidavit) along with my affidavit(because he does not have authority to give it on letter head). He told that he will answer if he get any verification call from EA, but if someone involve company in the verification process then he will refuse that he has signed the affidavit. So i am concerned how the EA is going to do verification of my case.


Prepare the document yourself ,as EA described. And then let your manager sign it. That's it. No need to receive official experience letter from your company.


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> Prepare the document yourself ,as EA described. And then let your manager sign it. That's it. No need to receive official experience letter from your company.


Thanks friend, do i need to make the document on company letterhead or on a stamp paper?


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Help me friends, My one company refused to give me exp letter, my boss agreed to give affidavit, but he is saying that he will refuse about it if company inquire about it. So what type of inquiry they do for colleague affidavit.


Hello my friend,

I had similar situation like you. I was too afraid to ask the CEO for that certificate so I asked my superior (head of the department). He said that he can write it and sign himself, but he refused to write it on the company's letterhead. That was no good for me because I assumed that EA will not accept that.
Instead submitting that certificate of employment I submitted my employment contract along with written explanation where I explained that if I ask my company to issue me the certificate there is a real possibility that I might get fired.


----------



## sandeepmenon83 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi HMalhotra..
Yes thats there.. but then if you check their status mail.. they do say that XXXX are under assessment.. and formal outcomes will be generated in 10 days or so.. so maybe its the 10 day wait after assessing our application thats causing the delay.


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

sandeepmenon83 said:


> Hi HMalhotra..
> Yes thats there.. but then if you check their status mail.. they do say that XXXX are under assessment.. and formal outcomes will be generated in 10 days or so.. so maybe its the 10 day wait after assessing our application thats causing the delay.


Hi Sandeep, yeah I realised the same after I gave it a second thought.. So the bottom line is we cannot predict what date they dispatched an assessment.. Hoping to get it soon.. Thanks once again for all the generosity and help..

All the best!


----------



## sandeepmenon83 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi HMalhotra
No worries, anytime.. let me know if u plan to come to Perth.. and i could be of any help.. All the best


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

sandeepmenon83 said:


> Hi HMalhotra
> No worries, anytime.. let me know if u plan to come to Perth.. and i could be of any help.. All the best


Hey.. Thanks a lot.. The initial plan would be to fly to Melbourne.. But will surely ping u once I step in the continent.. Stay in touch..


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

sandeepmenon83 said:


> Hi HMalhotra
> No worries, anytime.. let me know if u plan to come to Perth.. and i could be of any help.. All the best


Hi Sandeep .........u already in Oz even before CDR assessment is completed?


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi All

I hd submitted my docs for SA on 10/3 & my CC got debited on 18/3, already 18 days hv been passed but still i hv not received CID no. What to do next?? Also when should i send my IELTS score to EA...pl suggest


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

You can find out CID no by sending email to engineers Australia on following address.
[email protected]

U need to provide your full name, passport no., etc.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Processing time will be 12-16 weeks. As soon as u get the result of your IELTS, arrange to forward the same to EA through IDP or British Counsil. EA do not accept result send by u.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Processing time will be 12-16 weeks. As soon as u get the result of your IELTS, arrange to forward the same to EA through IDP or British Counsil. EA do not accept result send by u.


Thanks Nirav


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> You can find out CID no by sending email to engineers Australia on following address.
> [email protected]
> 
> U need to provide your full name, passport no., etc.


Hi Nirav, Thanks for reply

Is it [email protected] ...pl confirm


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## johndoe (Nov 11, 2012)

my receipt date is 21/10/13 and up to now I was only contacted once because I forgot to enclose the skilled employment record. Since then I did not hear anything. Do you guys know if I will receive an email as soon as the outcome of the CDR is done or will I be informed by post?

Originally, it was stated by EA that it would take 16 weeks for the whole assessment and now I am already waiting for 20 weeks.


----------



## sandeepmenon83 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi John
They do not send an email.
You will get an outcome letter by normal post.
You can send them an email with your CID reference and ask them about the status of your application or alternatively call them on the number provided by them on the receipt.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

You can send email to following email id., which will tell u application under assessment currently.
[email protected]

If your date passed, then you can contact them on email I'd provided in earlier communication.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

EA has received my papers 3 days ago. Credit has not been charged yet. So what's up ?


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> EA has received my papers 3 days ago. Credit has not been charged yet. So what's up ?


No worries mate, they will extract your money within 5-7 working days. I believe it's mentioned on engineers australia website.
take care


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I got the CDR Assessment today and it's positive. Following is my experience with EA:

My receipt date was Nov 4, 2013. Initially the time frame given by EA was 16 weeks which they later extended (I believe due to Christmas Holidays) to 19 weeks. In that case, my application should have been dealt with by March 17, 2014 and as I am in India, I was expecting it to arrive by April 7, 2014 (considering 3 weeks for the Australian Post to deliver). When I did not receive anything by then, I emailed EA the same day and today after 2 days, I got a revert from EA saying the assessment was positive (with the soft copy of the assessment as attachment). So basically it took me 22 weeks and 2 days to finally get the assessment.

So guys, for those who are waiting for their respective assessment outcomes, all I would like to request you is to be patient. And if you think, its taking more time than what it should take, just email them. EA might take 2-3 days to revert, but they will surely revert with the right information. 

All the best to all..!


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got the CDR Assessment today and it's positive. Following is my experience with EA:
> 
> ...


Congrats HMalhotra!!!!


----------



## johndoe (Nov 11, 2012)

I finally also received my positive outcome by email. The letter was posted on the 4th of April...probably with the slowest possible service, hence it will arrive here in swizzy in about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Would I need the outcome hard copy ? I am really apprehensive about the Egyptian mail service.


----------



## johndoe (Nov 11, 2012)

Sooner or later you will probably need it to prove that you fulfill the points claimed in your EOI. My question is, can I fill in the EOI without having the outcome letter as a hard copy?


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Guys... i ve been hearing this 4th f nov date for quite a long time now... 15-20 daysi guess... is it going that slow?


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

johndoe said:


> Sooner or later you will probably need it to prove that you fulfill the points claimed in your EOI. My question is, can I fill in the EOI without having the outcome letter as a hard copy?


Doesn't the DIAC ask for scanned copies ? Why would i need the hard copy then ? Doesn't EA send you a scanned copy by email ?


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

johndoe said:


> Sooner or later you will probably need it to prove that you fulfill the points claimed in your EOI. My question is, can I fill in the EOI without having the outcome letter as a hard copy?


Does the DIAC need a hard copy ? Or is a scanned copy enough ?


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

has anyone received the assessment result for 16 dec 2013?


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

My card was charged 4 days ago. No receipt or CID yet. Is that common ?


----------



## johndoe (Nov 11, 2012)

getmeoutplz said:


> Doesn't the DIAC ask for scanned copies ? Why would i need the hard copy then ? Doesn't EA send you a scanned copy by email ?


no you get the original, just received it yesterday. It clearly states that this is the original. Took 5-6 days by air mail. EOI submitted.


----------



## johndoe (Nov 11, 2012)

getmeoutplz said:


> My card was charged 4 days ago. No receipt or CID yet. Is that common ?


it probably takes a bit longer than 4 days, depends on post service of egypt. You can check out delivery times to egypt on the australian post website.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

johndoe said:


> it probably takes a bit longer than 4 days, depends on post service of egypt. You can check out delivery times to egypt on the australian post website.


EA received my papers and charged my credit card $870 AUD. Is it normal not to get a receipt for 4 days?


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

Saleem Hamad said:


> you have to wait longer EA is assessing the cases launched in Nov


hank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in, first-out basis.

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee payment.

1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.19 weeks

- CDR applications received on the 18 December 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

2. If you have lodged a Washington or Sydney ACCORD application, or accredited Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) for assessment, the current turnaround time is c.9 weeks

- Accord or AEQ applications received on the 26th January 2014 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so

Please make due allowance for delivery times per Australian Post, etc 

Kind Regards

Migration Skills Assessment Team
Education and Assessment
Engineers Australia
11 National Circuit 
BARTON ACT
Australia 2600


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey All,

I am quite surprised at the type of questions being asked on the forum. Not trying to be sarcastic but it seems many of you didn't go through the MSA Booklet and the EA Website (See the following link) properly:

Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia

Please go through these. They will clear all your concerns. And also, as I can see many of you don't know how to check the status of the applications in process. To check on the dates of applications under current process can be done by sending a blank email to *[email protected]* with the word *Status* in the subject line. You will receive an automatic response.

Currently they are taking 19 weeks for the assessment. The time that the Australian post will take to deliver the same to your address is separate. In my case it took 20 days for the Australian Post to deliver the outcome after the assessment was done.

Hope this helps. Best to luck to All..!


----------



## appyandy123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi guys.........has anyone with the CID receipt date around 26 Nov got their assesments or been contacted by the CO yet??
All the very best to everyone who is waiting.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow My receipt date is April 4th. So I guess I have a looong way to go. I wonder why they don't hire more people to expedite the process ? I am worrying everyday from abrupt change in the migration policies.


----------



## shahzad915 (Nov 9, 2013)

Saleem Hamad said:


> anyone update this thread
> please tell if someone got +ve assessment recently



I got scan copy of my positive assessment 2 days ago. my receipt date was 16th dec.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Wow My receipt date is April 4th. So I guess I have a looong way to go. I wonder why they don't hire more people to expedite the process ? I am worrying everyday from abrupt change in the migration policies.



WOW fellow Egyptian , man can you call me plz? i`m from Alex, i`m about to send my CDR as well finishing the report now.
we can help each other :fingerscrossed:

holdingontohotcoals @ x hotmail.com
Phone : 01142288764


on a side notice, i`m a production engineer but seeing the that almost all states closed for me except meblourne, my work expericne is equal to mechanical eng. 
did anyone here do the same? 

P.S if you notice Production/mechncial both are "flagged" for future probable removal but production bieng very low this month on demand is more probable.

:yo:


----------



## Pradeep88 (May 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have been positively assessed as a chemical engineer and my case officer has sent me an email that my assessment letter is ready for collection, however, he is asking for a completed waybill before handing over the letter to the courier. 

I visited DHL office in my place and they informed me that they only provide a reference number and official receipt before the letter collection, where the waybill will be issued only after the collection. I sent an email to the case officer with the receipt and reference number, however, he is still insisting on having a waybill before the collection, which is not possible according to local DHL here!

For guys who used a courier to collect their assessment letter, can you please inform me how exactly did it go for you?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## afd (Oct 2, 2013)

Pradeep88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been positively assessed as a chemical engineer and my case officer has sent me an email that my assessment letter is ready for collection, however, he is asking for a completed waybill before handing over the letter to the courier.
> 
> ...


I am also arranging a courier to pick my assessment letter. Just recently booked the courier
Dhl has mailed username to engineer australia. They hv to inform dhl when the letter is ready to go thru the login.
Lets see wht happens with my case. I am hoping it wont be a hurdle.....


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Does the DIAC need a hard copy ? Or is a scanned copy enough ?


Hey.. The soft copy what they send you differs from the hard copy. The format of the hard copy is different. You cannot claim your points on the basis of the soft copy they send you. 

So please make sure you have the hard copy in order to claim the points..!


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> My card was charged 4 days ago. No receipt or CID yet. Is that common ?


They send everything i.e. CID and the Assessment via Australian normal post. It is a slow process. For me it took 20 days for the CID to reach me in India and so did the final Assessment. So check with the date of receipt. All the best!


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi
I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> Hi
> I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


Hi Ahmad, it's up to u.. As per my knowledge, I would suggest you to write the IELTS exam again (if u r in a hurry) and proceed with ur process. Or the 2nd option to go for would be to complete 8 years of professional exp. 

In case of state sponsorship, I believe, it will not be a good idea as people with State Sponsorship are given 2nd priority after the 189 sub class applicants.. It delayed ur invite at times..

So u can opt any of the first 2 options. 

All the best!


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar (Mar 18, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Ahmad, it's up to u.. As per my knowledge, I would suggest you to write the IELTS exam again (if u r in a hurry) and proceed with ur process. Or the 2nd option to go for would be to complete 8 years of professional exp.
> 
> In case of state sponsorship, I believe, it will not be a good idea as people with State Sponsorship are given 2nd priority after the 189 sub class applicants.. It delayed ur invite at times..
> 
> ...


Highly appreciated your suggestion ... Manhy thanks


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> Highly appreciated your suggestion ... Manhy thanks


No issues.. We are all here to help each other.. 👍


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar (Mar 18, 2014)

Saleem Hamad said:


> i suggest you if not in a hurry wait a bit to claim max 15 points in work exp to go upto 60 points and retake ielts with at least 7 each to claim 10 more points so that you have in total 70 points which will result in quick process for you but again if u can score 7 each in ielts if not at least you have 60 points to launch 189
> 
> good luck


Thanks Saleem Hamad  Could you suggest me a good online coaching centre because I need to improve and that would be possible only if a good teacher give me a regular feedback as I may not be able to assess myself correctly.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear Seniors,
I want to share a problem with you regarding Engineers Australia assessment. I got an email from EA as bellow:

"Dear Sultan,

Please provide 2010,2011 and 2012 tax summary (such as you had provided 2013 in your application)."

As my salary was not taxable during the years 2010, 2011 and 2012 so I did not file any tax returns neither i applied for any NTN. After my salary got taxable in year 2013 I applied for NTN and eventually filed my first tax return. So please advise me what should I reply to the case officer. Also please tell me is there any difference in tax summary and tax return.

Regards

Sultan shah


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Dear Seniors,
> I want to share a problem with you regarding Engineers Australia assessment. I got an email from EA as bellow:
> 
> "Dear Sultan,
> ...


Dear u have to make salary certificate annualy..3 salary certificate clearly indicating that ur salary is tax-free...mostly in india,pak,srilanka salary below 2 lac is free of tax....carefully handle it


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Hmmm i`m just done with all my papers but that salary issue is strange. why do they ask for it?
as a proof you were working? and not faking experience?

I have added an additional proof, i added the Social working insurance certificate , it states that i was registered with them for the same period with that employer as an Equipment Engineer.
i got the Cairo HQ stamp even "ministry of social insurance)

will this be enough?
and in those insurance papers my salary is written (but 1/3 of what i was getting paid in the company due to the Private sector companies doing so in Egypt! to save money)


any idea if that is enough as a proof?? because the payslip from my company might get me in much wasted time (they are really ugly! lol) i`m still trying to get my end of service payments!!!! after 4 months of resigning


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> Hmmm i`m just done with all my papers but that salary issue is strange. why do they ask for it?
> as a proof you were working? and not faking experience?


Yes.



spiritstallion said:


> I have added an additional proof, i added the Social working insurance certificate , it states that i was registered with them for the same period with that employer as an Equipment Engineer.
> i got the Cairo HQ stamp even "ministry of social insurance)
> 
> will this be enough?
> and in those insurance papers my salary is written (but 1/3 of what i was getting paid in the company due to the Private sector companies doing so in Egypt! to save money)


At this stage I suppose you should be fine. Coz your designation is listed there on the document.

Anyway if you are claiming points for your work experience I would recommend you to start collecting bank statements. In my opinion you should have your bank statements which shows you are getting paid and serves as an evidence that you are working with the organization. 



spiritstallion said:


> any idea if that is enough as a proof?? because the payslip from my company might get me in much wasted time (they are really ugly! lol) i`m still trying to get my end of service payments!!!! after 4 months of resigning


It doesn't matter how ugly it is coz you are not sending it to some sort of beauty pageant  . What it matters is your Name, Organization name,social security number details etc. If you can arrange payslip straight away then send it to EA as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Redtape said:


> Anyway if you are claiming points for your work experience I would recommend you to start collecting bank statements. In my opinion you should have your bank statements which shows you are getting paid and serves as an evidence that you are working with the organization.


1st off i`m so thankful for your professional help!
you are really helpful mate lol, and that site doesn`t want me to give you anymore reputation! 

so, i contacted the bank , yes i can make a statement but for last year only.. anything before is hard, and YES i`m getting my 5.5 yrs recognized for sure so will that 1 year statement be enough?

how was it with you? what did they ask you for (or what they generally ask for) and what did you send them?


Regards,

Nabil


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Saleem Hamad said:


> can anyone help me on that
> 
> my CO asks for re-submission with new CDRs
> 
> ...


Dear brother,
I also have been asked for additional documents but only the previous tax returns.
In your case I think you have to re-submit the existing CDRs with writing them again. you have to submit them online by replying the CO on his email. there will be no additional fee and once you submit the CDRs it will take 15 to 20 days further. maybe you have not written the CRDs in a professional way and they might not understand it correctly.
tc


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> so, i contacted the bank , yes i can make a statement but for last year only.. anything before is hard, and YES i`m getting my 5.5 yrs recognized for sure so will that 1 year statement be enough?


•	Bank Statements / your superannuation or provident fund statements / Tax certificates which shows your organisation name. It gives evidence that you are employed by that organisation.
•	Review Letters 
•	Experience Letter issued on the company letter head. If you can’t able to get this at this stage then try to get Statutory Declarations from two people within your organization who are at the supervisor roles to yours.



spiritstallion said:


> how was it with you? what did they ask you for (or what they generally ask for) and what did you send them?


I’ve submitted all above. Simple rule more evidences makes for your claim/case stronger.

Cheers!!


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Saleem Hamad said:


> thanks for the reply but my CO asks for submitting the new CDRs rather making corrections to submitted CDRs. So i am already on it and almost there to complete the 2nd CDR hopefully i will be able to complete my three CDRs by the end of this month.
> i feel down and out though still hoping for the best


Saleem, do not lose hope. I too was asked to redo my CDRs during my skills assessment period. I finished the new CDRs in three days and emailed it to my case officer. My positive result came out in less than a week time after the re-submission of new CDRs. 

Stay positive mate. You will get your positive assessment soon. Cheers!


----------



## arivoli.ford (Jan 15, 2014)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I had sent them notarized photocopies of all my documents and this is the reason i am confused that why they are saying this thing. My IELTS original is also with them so no worries about tha. I am almost done with the shortcomings on the CDR and about to send that. But this thing is bothering me as i have no idea what they want. I had scanned my all documents and then took printouts of all and then got them all notarized and posted that.
> Also, I suppose that i need to send them via email only no hardcopies required this time. am i right?


HI Surjeet,

I have received a shortcoming letter ( No E-mail ) from EA requesting valid IELTS certificate as the one submitted has expired. It said "EA will be pleased to complete the assesment of your qualifications when a satisfactory original IELTS assessment result is received."

Now, Let me give you a brief. I had submitted MY IELTS ( Not sent from British council ) original along with CDR. Also, I have requested British council to send a IELTS TRF to EA after I got 7 score in each. But it looks they haven't sent any to EA.

So, Now, I have sent ( DHL ) my latest Personal IELTS original ( score 6 in each ) to EA . Also, I've requested IDP to send a copy to EA through courier.

Should I need to wait until IDP's certificate reaches EA, or would my personal IELTS original be considered suffice ?

Surjeet and senior in the forum.. Please advise.

Thanks a lot,
Ari


----------



## arivoli.ford (Jan 15, 2014)

blessngwe05 said:


> EA CDR - 24 september
> IELTS TRF received by EA - 15 november
> 
> My question therefore is, will EA process my application as a 24 september (which is the day i got my receipt, CID) or will they consider me as a 15 november?


HI friends,

I have received a shortcoming letter ( No E-mail ) from EA requesting valid IELTS certificate as the one submitted has expired. It said "EA will be pleased to complete the assesment of your qualifications when a satisfactory original IELTS assessment result is received."

Now, Let me give you a brief. I had submitted MY IELTS original ( Not sent from British council ) along with CDR. Also, I have requested British council to send a IELTS TRF to EA after I got 7 score in each. But it looks they haven't sent any to EA.

So, Now, I have sent ( DHL ) my latest Personal IELTS original ( score 6 in each ) to EA . Also, I've requested IDP to send a copy to EA through courier.

Should I need to wait until IDP's certificate reaches EA, or would my personal IELTS original be considered suffice ?

How long it would take IDP TRF to reach EA through courier.. Any idea..?

Seniors in the forum.. Please advise.

Thanks a lot,
Ari


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

arivoli.ford said:


> HI Surjeet,
> 
> I have received a shortcoming letter ( No E-mail ) from EA requesting valid IELTS certificate as the one submitted has expired. It said "EA will be pleased to complete the assesment of your qualifications when a satisfactory original IELTS assessment result is received."
> 
> ...



Bro, you were not supposed to send them the IELTS outcome by yourself. If you read the MSA Booklet, it's clearly mentioned in there that the IELTS outcome (TRF) has to be directly sent by BC or IDP. If you send it by yourself, they won't consider that. 

The other thing is IDP/BC takes 2 weeks for the internal processing of your IELTS result after you ask them to send it. 

Also, they will provide you with the tracking details of the courier once they send it to EA. If they didn't provide you, you can always call them and check the status.

Hope this answers all your queries..

All the best..!


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear seniours,

I am BSc Electrical engineer with specialization in communications. My CO has assessed me as an Engineering technologist. My question is this that is it compulsory to do job as engineering technologist only I can do job in any field like electrical engineering..thnx


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Dear seniours,
> 
> I am BSc Electrical engineer with specialization in communications. My CO has assessed me as an Engineering technologist. My question is this that is it compulsory to do job as engineering technologist only I can do job in any field like electrical engineering..thnx


Hi sultanshah, my case officer also assessed me as an Engineering technologist. Go ahead and submit your EOI. Once visa will be granted, you can do any job you want in Oz.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Do EA notify the applicant via any scanned result copy ? my EA receipt date was 28th January and currently they are assessing the cases received on 31st January. 

Should I send and email and ask them the outcome of my assessment ?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> Do EA notify the applicant via any scanned result copy ? my EA receipt date was 28th January and currently they are assessing the cases received on 31st January.
> 
> Should I send and email and ask them the outcome of my assessment ?


Hi siddhi817,

Have you lodged the application by yourself? Which email you have provided @ the time of your lodgement?

Cheers.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, I lodged the application myself and an assessor sent me an email 10 days ago and told me that my CDR and experience wasnt supporting my outcome to be assessed as an electrical engineer; so he gave me an option to either go for outcome as electronic engineer (which i declined) or engineering technologist.

since engineering technologist is listed on Victoria's occupation list, I opted for ot and notified the assessor 



Redtape said:


> Hi siddhi817,
> 
> Have you lodged the application by yourself? Which email you have provided @ the time of your lodgement?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> Yes, I lodged the application myself and an assessor sent me an email 10 days ago and told me that my CDR and experience wasnt supporting my outcome to be assessed as an electrical engineer; so he gave me an option to either go for outcome as electronic engineer (which i declined) or engineering technologist.
> 
> since engineering technologist is listed on Victoria's occupation list, I opted for ot and notified the assessor


Hi siddh,
I also applied for electrical engineer and the case officer Is assessing me as an engineering technologist. please advise me if I go to Australia as an engineering technologist It is mandatory for me to do job as an engineering technologist or I can continue as as an electrical engineer..

regards


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes Sultan Shah you can continue to work as electrical engineer. 



sultanshah said:


> Hi siddh,
> I also applied for electrical engineer and the case officer Is assessing me as an engineering technologist. please advise me if I go to Australia as an engineering technologist It is mandatory for me to do job as an engineering technologist or I can continue as as an electrical engineer..
> 
> regards


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> Yes Sultan Shah you can continue to work as electrical engineer.


then I think I should continue my application as an engineering technologist..but 189 category is the only chance as no other state other than Victoria is sponsoring engineering technologist but state is asking for 7 in ielts.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

no one has answered my query ! how long after processing does EA take to notify the applicant of his or her assessment ouctome



sultanshah said:


> then I think I should continue my application as an engineering technologist..but 189 category is the only chance as no other state other than Victoria is sponsoring engineering technologist but state is asking for 7 in ielts.


----------



## Diablo170 (Feb 22, 2014)

Currently it takes EA 19 weeks in total to process the application. Another week or two for you to receive the outcome by post. So 21 weeks in all from an applicant's perspective. In my case, the lead time was longer and that was because my letter was lost by Pakistan post. I had to arrange for a duplicate.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> no one has answered my query ! how long after processing does EA take to notify the applicant of his or her assessment ouctome


once u have notified the case officer then it will take 15 to 20 days to reach at ur home
within city like islamabad it takes 8 days by normal post. just be in contact with your postman. give him 500 rs and ur mail will be safe


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone..


Whats d date going now.. has any1 recieved result? My dateis 3rd f Jan 14. As per msa status email, my assessment started 15 days back.. have not heard anything from them yet..


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> no one has answered my query ! how long after processing does EA take to notify the applicant of his or her assessment ouctome


Hi siddhi817,

It may take a week or two and you can also request a soft copy if you want as well.

Cheers!!


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Does anyone know the procedure for arranging Courier Pick up for the outcome letter?
I know I will never receive this letter via Egyptian postal service. I really have to arrange for courier regardless of the price.


----------



## arivoli.ford (Jan 15, 2014)

Abhijazz said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> 
> Whats d date going now.. has any1 recieved result? My dateis 3rd f Jan 14. As per msa status email, my assessment started 15 days back.. have not heard anything from them yet..


Hi Abhijazz,

You should've received by now. My CDR receipt date was 2nd Jan. I got a shortcoming letter from EA dated 8th May. I received it on 16-May.

I replied back with necessary documents on 17th May. Also i sent a E-mail to EA asking for my application status on 22-May. I got reply from my CO on 23rd May that he will resume my application and will let me know of any shortcomings thro E-mail. Also, he added "Positive ASSESSMENT will only be Mailed to your address..."

Anywayz , I got the status...at least... and Now waiting for the results !!

So, I would suggest you to mail [email protected] asking for your application status with your CID. 


Regards,
Ari


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

Wow, so it takes quite a while, I did not know that!


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Ari.. i have sent an email on the address given by u.. lets c wot they say. strange though.. i ve not received a single email from them so far...i dunno who is my case officer...

Regards,
Abhijeet


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear Sultan..

M good thnks... but after Ari's post, m bit tensed... I ve not received any email from them so far... i even dont kw if any CO is assigned or not... just now sent an email asking about progress... lets c wot they say...


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

arivoli.ford said:


> Hi Abhijazz,
> 
> You should've received by now. My CDR receipt date was 2nd Jan. I got a shortcoming letter from EA dated 8th May. I received it on 16-May.
> 
> ...


hey arivoli.ford how r u..dear what is the progress now and what was the name of your CO..


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Abhijazz said:


> Dear Sultan..
> 
> M good thnks... but after Ari's post, m bit tensed... I ve not received any email from them so far... i even dont kw if any CO is assigned or not... just now sent an email asking about progress... lets c wot they say...


hey..dont worry..if u have not recieved any email this means u r safe..we recieved emails because we had some shortcomings...just be in touch with your postman and ur letter will be on its way..tc


----------



## arivoli.ford (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Abhijazz,

No worries mate... It seems It will take some time. So, wait for the reply from EA. You might receive E-mail saying"Positive Outcome and mail on its way " .

Mine - haven't heard anything from CO after that. I really don't want to assume anything at this point of time. 

Efforts made... Rest is HIS... 


Regards,
Ari


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello Ari n Sultan n all..

I ve received an email from EA today stating following.. 
"I have received ur CDR application and advise the following shortcoming:
The summary statement of evidance for competancy elements is unsatisfactory. You have used an oselwte set of competancy elements"

Does this mean that i only need to change the format to latest one (he has attached latest format) or do i need write summary statement again?

Thnks...


----------



## arivoli.ford (Jan 15, 2014)

Abhijazz said:


> Hello Ari n Sultan n all..
> 
> I ve received an email from EA today stating following..
> "I have received ur CDR application and advise the following shortcoming:
> ...


Hi Bro,

In this case, You have to re-submit your Summary statement in the new format. Guess there are few changes compared to the old one. So, Its time to fill it up appropriately.

I had this confusion when I started my documentation, but going through several forums, got the ideas and updates.

Please be quick on this. Did they tell you anything regarding how to send it across? By E-mail or Mail ..? I would Send it through E-mail as its not a original doc/certificate sort of.

It's good that you are aware of your status now... 

Regards,
Ari


----------



## arivoli.ford (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Friends !


Got a positive Outcome from EA. Received the letter today dated 22-May. 

So, It took one day for the assessment after receiving my Shortcoming IELTS document on 21-May.

Seems the first step has been rewarded. Now, the next Big step EOI and wait.

My assessment has listed all my experiences I have acquired since graduation. But, I could see in all forums that DIAC will not consider the first 2 years of experience after degree. So, I'm going to declare my first 2 years as Non-relevant to avoid any loss.

By the way, I've been assessed for ANZSCO 233513 - and I will be on the border list .i.e., 60 points

Hope to see all friends and Abhijeet to receive their Positive outcome at the earliest.


Regards,
Ari


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

arivoli.ford said:


> Hi Friends !
> 
> 
> Got a positive Outcome from EA. Received the letter today dated 22-May.
> ...


Heyy,
Congratulations dear. I also have received positive outcome by email i.e scanned copy. hard copy may reach in a week. well i think that your initial 2 years will not be deducted because I have only heard that it is deducted from ACS applicants. I have not heard for any engineers. please tell me the link where u saw this message..tc


----------



## hassan111 (Apr 26, 2014)

Dear Mates,

I have a query, I applied for telecommunications engineer assessment (263311), EA granted me Telecom network engineer (263312) instead.

In assessment outcome letter it is written that you have been assessed as "Telecommunications Engineer" anzsco code 263312.

Now ambiguity that I have is that Telecommunication engineer has anzsco code 263311 but in assessment letter 263312 is written which is of telecommunication network engineer.

I am confused about my assigned occupation code.

Is it anzsco code that is code that is considered by DIAC?

Thanks


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

hassan111 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I have a query, I applied for telecommunications engineer assessment (263311), EA granted me Telecom network engineer (263312) instead.
> 
> ...


Hassan, DIBP will consider the code you mention in the EOI.. Remember that whatever code u mention there.. U will need to show the assessment for the same during the visa application. Else it won't be valid..

If you think u have not been granted the assessment for the occupation u applied for.. Send an email to EA and check with them..

All the best!


----------



## Akbar (Jun 1, 2014)

Dear All,
I am new to this forum. I recently applied for assessment to EA as a telecom engineer on 8th May 2014. I would like to know if I get a positive assessment then what will be the procedure for EOI for a telecom engineer and which Visa should I be applying for. Kindly guide me about the procedure for EOI so that I am well prepared if by the grace of God I get a positive assessment. Thanks.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hi,

Could you please share your receipt date from EA. I awaiting for my letter from EA as well and my receipt date was 8th Jan 2014.

Karthik


----------



## Sahil17 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi All, this is Sahil.. 

I am a newbie and this is my first post.. I am currently preparing the documents for CDR assessment.. Found this forum really useful hence introducing myself.. 

Keep me posted of the updates guy.. will stay in touch..


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I want to know do we need hardcopy of Skill Assessment result from Engineers Australia at any stage during EOI or Visa application or soft copy will also work??

Thanks,
Deep

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone here with CID date 10/feb/2014 or nearby??
Any news yet??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

My CDR reached EA on 2nd June, no word from them yet.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> My CDR reached EA on 2nd June, no word from them yet.


Check with your bank if they charged your credit card. If they did , email them and ask for scanned copy of the receipt . Because they send printed receipt via regular mail without any prior notification.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> My CDR reached EA on 2nd June, no word from them yet.


Hi Pradeep

You will not hear anything from EA until they open ur file for assessment. I submitted my docs on 10.3.14 & my CC got debited on 17.03.14 but till date i have not received CID receipt by post. Although i had mailed them for this & they sent me the CID number through E-mail. If u face similar situation mail them on [email protected]

Cheers...
Anuj


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Friends,

This is about work experience. 
Can I include probation period in order to claim required work experience? 

Thanks.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> This is about work experience.
> Can I include probation period in order to claim required work experience?
> ...



I hope probation period is a period in which ur performance would be accessed by company & if satisfied u will be made permanent. And if you dont like the job profile u can quit without any financial impact to company. 

So probation period is considered under work exp. During that period u would have worked more that 40 hours per week & would have earned salary. 

What is your profile- that will be given by ur manager or HR in letter head. 

So its enough to prove that u worked & with details of ur role.


Regards
Sathish


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

sateternal said:


> I hope probation period is a period in which ur performance would be accessed by company & if satisfied u will be made permanent. And if you dont like the job profile u can quit without any financial impact to company.
> 
> So probation period is considered under work exp. During that period u would have worked more that 40 hours per week & would have earned salary.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sathish,

Then, I think can include my probation period as well.
Than you very much.


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Akbar said:


> Dear All,
> I am new to this forum. I recently applied for assessment to EA as a telecom engineer on 8th May 2014. I would like to know if I get a positive assessment then what will be the procedure for EOI for a telecom engineer and which Visa should I be applying for. Kindly guide me about the procedure for EOI so that I am well prepared if by the grace of God I get a positive assessment. Thanks.


Hi Akbar,
Sorry i don't kw about the EOI procedure. I just thought to keep in touch with u because even i applied for the CDR (EA in electronics engineer) on 7th may . If you could add me in fb or gmail I can share you valuable information when I get. thanks

Roney Joseph (https://www.facebook.com/rojerron)
roneyj3 at gmail dot com


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone familiar with arranging courier pickup for outcome letter?


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone

I have a query.
I hv got my positive skill assessment result from engineers australia but i hv planned to postpone my further process of EOI and visa due to some reason so i want to know what can be its disadvantages and problems i can face if i apply for EOI and Visa after 2 3 yrs as my skill assessment is valid fr 5 yrs.
Moreover ,my IELTS score is valid for 2 yrs so what will happen if i apply for EOI after expiry of this present IELTS score which is used fr my skill assessment and i have a new IELTS score for claiming pts at that time.Will it effect my EOI in any way and my skill assessment result will still be valid done with that old IELTS score??

Senior Expats plz give ur comments.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a query.
> I hv got my positive skill assessment result from engineers australia but i hv planned to postpone my further process of EOI and visa due to some reason so i want to know what can be its disadvantages and problems i can face if i apply for EOI and Visa after 2 3 yrs as my skill assessment is valid fr 5 yrs.
> ...


Sandeep here is answer for ur queries

1)SKill Assesment Valid for 5 years

2)EOI Valid for 2 years if u launch but whenever u got invite u have to submitted docs within 60 days..so dn,t put EOI..

3)Ielts officially valid 2 years but for Immigration its 3 years.Immi will consider only ielts that you provided whether its new one or old-one.

4)After few years u may got additional points for experience also.

Regards


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Sandeep here is answer for ur queries
> 
> 1)SKill Assesment Valid for 5 years
> 
> ...


Thanks fr ur reply.
Plz clear foll pts : 
Reg. Point 3 :can u plz tell whr it is mentioned that ielts is valid fr 3 yrs fr immig.
Reg point 4 : To claim extra points fr additional exp. Again i have to go fr skill assesment fr those years...Rite??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Thanks fr ur reply.
> Plz clear foll pts :
> Reg. Point 3 :can u plz tell whr it is mentioned that ielts is valid fr 3 yrs fr immig.
> Reg point 4 : To claim extra points fr additional exp. Again i have to go fr skill assesment fr those years...Rite??
> ...


Reg point 3: Its written on immi-website or on 489,189,190 Visa Booklet..

Reg Point 4: It depends upon you.Normally its not mandatory Engineer Australia Ony gives opinion regarding ur experience,Case Officer is final authority..Sometimes they accept or sometimes they ask for opinion..

Main Thing is after 2,3 years no one know where visa rules stand---

Regards


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

For information of all concerned. As per news reports today India is now a signatory of the "Washignton Accord". Details are yet to emerge. So I guess this is good news for engineers hoping for a PR to Australia.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

destinationaustralia said:


> For information of all concerned. As per news reports today India is now a signatory of the "Washignton Accord". Details are yet to emerge. So I guess this is good news for engineers hoping for a PR to Australia.


Good News!!!
Yes this is true..India is now signatory of washington accord..checked on the wiki also and India name is added in the list.
Now few questions to be asked:-
1) What will happen to those applications which are already submitted to EA for assessment thru CDR route or will they do the assessment as per washington accord from now onwards.
2) If they(EA) do the assessment under washington accord from now onwards of the already submitted applications then will they return the fees as fee is less in case of washington accord.

Anuj


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

anujsoni said:


> Good News!!!
> Yes this is true..India is now signatory of washington accord..checked on the wiki also and India name is added in the list.
> Now few questions to be asked:-
> 1) What will happen to those applications which are already submitted to EA for assessment thru CDR route or will they do the assessment as per washington accord from now onwards.
> ...


No.

Washington accord rule will be applied after 1st July.


----------



## Pradeep88 (May 5, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Anyone familiar with arranging courier pickup for outcome letter?


I've learnt that the hard way mate!

first, u have to send an email to EA informing them about ur intention to use a courier, WARNING: do that at least one month before the expected date for processing ur application so that u get an acknowledgement from EA before it is too late!

When ur assessment outcome is ready, ur case officer will send u an email with a copy of ur assessment letter (watermarked: "no to be submitted for immigration"). He will ask for a completed waybill before he could handover the letter for the courier.

for me here in kuwait, i went to DHL, i gave them the name and contact details of the case officer and showed them the email he sent to me. DHL informed me that they dont issue waybills before the actual collection, and i should just show the case officer a receipt. However, the case officer insisted on having a complete waybill before the collection, so i had to call DHL in kuwait again and they agreed to issue the waybill as a special case. I forwarded the waybill to the case officer, letter got collected and reached to me. thats it!


----------



## mech2009 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Need Help*

HI All,

I am a mechanical engineer from India and work exp of 5 years in IT.I am in Sydney from past two years on UC457 visa.Suggested by one friend to go through engineer Australia assessment process via engineering technologist with CDR report process.

Please suggest on my case to get positive response from assessment.

Thanks


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

mech2009 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer from India and work exp of 5 years in IT.I am in Sydney from past two years on UC457 visa.Suggested by one friend to go through engineer Australia assessment process via engineering technologist with CDR report process.
> 
> ...


Hi

I think you will not require to go through CDR route as India is now signatory of washington accord. Also wait till july if possible as things will get more clear by then.

Goodluck!!


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Still waiting for feedback... have sent them docs on 6th June.. this is really testing my patience...


----------



## mech2009 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks Anuj.

My concern is I am having total exp of 5 years in Software company however I have worked on softwares for manufacturing companies like bmw, boeing n all.

Please suggest If I could get a positive assessment from Engineers australia for my case.


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi experts ,
Could you please help me with my query. I did engineering from India Btech and masters from UK (Northumbria university). My question is, do I need to apply for CDR or did my masters degree come under Washington Accord to claim 15 point with my masters degree. Since I don't want to waste another 4 months i am pretty concerned about this. please help with your valuable suggestion. thanks in regards


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

> CDR applications received on the 6th March 2014 are currently with an
> assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated
> within the next 10 days or so


My receipt is 4th April. Does this mean they will start assessing my application after a month ??

Please this is important to me because I want to send them request for courier pickup a month before my outcome letter.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Washington accord is accredited to Tier-1 universities only. Verify your institution status before bypassing CDR.

Raj


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys, 

An important update for you all..

*From 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is mandatory as part of a visa application, that assessment will only be valid for a period of three years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.

A skills assessment must be valid at the time of lodgement for the following visas:

Direct Entry stream of the Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) visa
Direct Entry stream of the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187) visa
Graduate Work stream of the Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa.

A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:

Skilled—Independent (subclass 189) visa
Skilled—Nominated (subclass 190) visa
Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa.

These changes do not affect the Temporary Work (Skilled)(subclass 457) visa.*


All the Best..!


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

*Nominated Occupation Dilemma*

Hello All

I've been following this thread closely and reading upon everyone's experiences, but I'm a first time poster. 

So I lodged my CDR application on 7 Feb, I received a letter in the post recently stating that I had shortcomings in my career episodes. It was mainly around the fact that it wasn't in line the Mechanical Engineering (ANZSCO 233512) job description and they have asked me to resubmit 3 episodes.

Now in my CDR application form I put down nominated occupation as Production or Plant Engineer (ANZSCO 233513). I did not write the ANZSCO code in the form. Not sure why I was assessed for Mechanical Engineering, although I do have a B.Eng degree in Mechanical Engineering. Anyone ever faced a similar situation?

The other dilemma I have is, I work as a Production Engineer for an Oil & Gas company, so I should put down nominated occupation as Production Engineer or Petroleum Engineer?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

They are assessing applications of 28th of March now! That means that the turn around time decreased to 12 weeks and not 19 weeks. Are my calculations correct ? Or Am I missing something?


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> They are assessing applications of 28th of March now! That means that the turn around time decreased to 12 weeks and not 19 weeks. Are my calculations correct ? Or Am I missing something?


My receipt date for CDR was 17.03.14. I mailed to EA to confirm the receipt of IELTS TRF and today received reply from assessing officer. He has written that my assessment is completed and the outcome will be generated shortly. So i think the current turnaround time is reduced. As in my case its only 13 weeks but still i have not received the outcome which may take a week more(if all goes well). 

Goodluck!!


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

anujsoni said:


> My receipt date for CDR was 17.03.14. I mailed to EA to confirm the receipt of IELTS TRF and today received reply from assessing officer. He has written that my assessment is completed and the outcome will be generated shortly. So i think the current turnaround time is reduced. As in my case its only 13 weeks butc still i have not received the outcome which may take a week more(if all goes well).
> 
> Goodluck!!


My receipt was generated on 05/03/2014. but unfortunatly there was some problem in bank transaction hence money deducted from my account on 04/04/2014.
hence i confused about my receipt date. still today i havent receive any email from E.A. I have appointed agent too. but he is saying that E.A takes 5month to clear assessment process. my question is how can i get idea about my receipt date.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

rrajai said:


> My receipt was generated on 05/03/2014. but unfortunatly there was some problem in bank transaction hence money deducted from my account on 04/04/2014.
> hence i confused about my receipt date. still today i havent receive any email from E.A. I have appointed agent too. but he is saying that E.A takes 5month to clear assessment process. my question is how can i get idea about my receipt date.


Send them an email ask for scanned copy of the receipt. CID and recipt date are on this receipt.


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

HMalhotra said:


> Guys,
> 
> An important update for you all..
> 
> ...


Hi HMalhotra,
I have applied to Engineer Australia for my Skill assessment 312511.
However I have NOT opted for my Work Exp valication from Engineer's Australia as DIAC any way validates Work Exp.

Hope my Skill assessment (if come +ve) will be enough for apply for 189 VISA and for State Sponsofrship.

Please let me know your thoughts on same.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

I have sent EA an email last MOnday. They haven't replied yet! Is it normal to wait all this time ? Or should I resend ??


----------



## carot (Jun 30, 2014)

*Employment Assessment while waiting for Qualification Assessment - Australia Engineer*

Dear Guys,

I submitted my qualification assessment on 28-Jun-14. However, I have some queries about the employment assessment:

1. I read somewhere that employment assessment is not compulsory. So I can claim 5 points in my EOI without AE's assessment. Is it true? However, it will make the process longer because CO may have to review my employment more carefully. What is the chance that CO does not agree to give 5 points? 

2. To play safe, I may want to apply for employment assessment to AE. However, I can only submit after 11-Jul-14. Can I apply right after that? Do i have to re-start my 8 weeks again? Or can it be shorter as I have submitted my qualification earlier? Or do i have to wait for the outcome first? 

I hope to hear from you guys soon.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

EA hasnt replied to two of my emails for more than a week now. I am really disappointed .


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

carot said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I submitted my qualification assessment on 28-Jun-14. However, I have some queries about the employment assessment:
> 
> ...


Hi Carot,

Employment assessment even if done by EA , DIAC will also cross check. There is chance that EA will dig deeper than DIAC so its better Employment assessment to be done by DIAC only. However these are my views looking at this. You can write EA with your CID that you also want to go for Employment assessment. They might ask you to pay AU $ 250  and will do Employment assessment for you. Not sure. Please try and let us know.


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

CO confirmed by email on 26th June that skills assessment was successful and got letter in the post today through normal Australian mail... that was fast!!!


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

chrisvar said:


> CO confirmed by email on 26th June that skills assessment was successful and got letter in the post today through normal Australian mail... that was fast!!!


hi chrisvar, 
could you share when you applied for the EA Assessment.thanks


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

rojerron said:


> hi chrisvar,
> could you share when you applied for the EA Assessment.thanks


I lodged application on 7th Feb, got a shortcomings letter around 8th June, resubmitted docs. Got positive skills email confirmation from CO on 26th June and got the letter in the post on 1st July.


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> They are assessing applications of 28th of March now! That means that the turn around time decreased to 12 weeks and not 19 weeks. Are my calculations correct ? Or Am I missing something?



Yes the turnaround is currently 13 weeks as per Engineers Australia Website.


----------



## puneimmiaussie (Mar 20, 2014)

With recent updates on EA website, assessment time of SA is around 13 weeks. I have submitted my docs on 23rd june.-Civil engineer.


----------



## puneimmiaussie (Mar 20, 2014)

SA docs received by EA on 23rd June, fees debited on credit card on 27th June but I /agent have not received any receipt or CID no.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

I got +vely assessed. Wow that took only 11 weeks!! But I think these guys will ignore my request to get the outcome letter via courier.


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> My receipt is 4th April. Does this mean they will start assessing my application after a month ??
> 
> Please this is important to me because I want to send them request for courier pickup a month before my outcome letter.


Congratulations , Keep us updated with your progress. i have got my credit card debited on 7th April ,Hope to get mine soon.


----------



## puneimmiaussie (Mar 20, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> I got +vely assessed. Wow that took only 11 weeks!! But I think these guys will ignore my request to get the outcome letter via courier.


Congratulations....


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi All

Got my assessment letter today....nd its positive :drum: .Thanks all for your support

Good Luck All!!!


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratz to all finishers.... specially "getmeout" (mabrook the IELTS excellent score and the EA +ve  )

I just sent my report 2 days ago 6/7/2014.
I`m so surprised and glad that they drastically reduced processing times (lack of applicants? or more labour) to officialy 13 weeks maximum

Anyway , regarding the Courier pickup do you need the physical document to apply for an EOI? or why do you guys send such a courier "One month" before ?
can`t understand this.

Cheers and best of luck to fellow engineers waiting


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear Bro and sis,

Salam

I have received my positive outcome letter today dated 30 May 2014.

Ragards


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sultan,

My best wishes. Please share your timeline as well, would help many of us.

Regards
Raj


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

As per engineers Australia Status , CDR applications received on the 25th April 2014 are currently with an assessing case officer.

My CID was on 3-April and so far i have got nothing ,quite worried !
Good Luck everyone

Regards,
Mohamed


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> They are assessing applications of 28th of March now! That means that the turn around time decreased to 12 weeks and not 19 weeks. Are my calculations correct ? Or Am I missing something?


Hi getmeoutplz,

I am in the process of preparing CDR for engineers australia assessment in the occupational catergory of Professional Engineer in Electrical engineering (233311). Having less than a year of experience, I am plannning to write my pre-final year project in Robotics as one my career episodes. My query here is, will it be an issue if I do it because Robotics is electronics major? BTW, I need assessment for my 4 year Electrical and Electronic Engineering degree..


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sharonne said:


> Hi getmeoutplz,
> 
> I am in the process of preparing CDR for engineers australia assessment in the occupational catergory of Professional Engineer in Electrical engineering (233311). Having less than a year of experience, I am plannning to write my pre-final year project in Robotics as one my career episodes. My query here is, will it be an issue if I do it because Robotics is electronics major? BTW, I need assessment for my 4 year Electrical and Electronic Engineering degree..


Hi Sharonne

Your CDR should be structured in the profession you are nominating.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> As per engineers Australia Status , CDR applications received on the 25th April 2014 are currently with an assessing case officer.
> 
> My CID was on 3-April and so far i have got nothing ,quite worried !
> Good Luck everyone
> ...


Wait for some more days as normal post will take time...get in touch with the postman of your area(i regularly visited postoffice for 1 week)

Good Luck


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

spiritstallion said:


> Congratz to all finishers.... specially "getmeout" (mabrook the IELTS excellent score and the EA +ve  )
> 
> I just sent my report 2 days ago 6/7/2014.
> I`m so surprised and glad that they drastically reduced processing times (lack of applicants? or more labour) to officialy 13 weeks maximum
> ...




Hey buddy,

Would you be able to send me the copy of your CDR report as well, I am looking to prepare one for my brother. I just want an idea what exactly should be in there in this CDR.

email id is : [email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Guys i have sent the report and it was delivered 3 days ago...
Shouldn`t they contact me with bank details to transfer the money to?
i don`t want more delays , and they state in no where any bank info for transfers.

I contacted them with my name and nationality and date of CDR receipt by them in an email stating that i`m waiting for bank details and that i`m ready to transfer anytime.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Well this is Horrible.
I paid a visit to my bank they only do bank transfers to a SPECIFIC bank account oversess ,
the same goes for Western Union...
WTH is with Engineers Australia? why they didn`t mention these info? a bank account that belongs to them its that simple!!!!and shall i just wait with my report laying there without a payment.. for they might contact me?
Now i sent them another email waiting for the data of the bank account or a person name to transfer the money to. and will keep waiting for the replay hope its not a dead end or so..


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Well this is Horrible.
> I paid a visit to my bank they only do bank transfers to a SPECIFIC bank account oversess ,
> the same goes for Western Union...
> WTH is with Engineers Australia? why they didn`t mention these info? a bank account that belongs to them its that simple!!!!and shall i just wait with my report laying there without a payment.. for they might contact me?
> Now i sent them another email waiting for the data of the bank account or a person name to transfer the money to. and will keep waiting for the replay hope its not a dead end or so..



Bro , Why can't you resubmit the documents along with your credit card details in your application form and stop wasting any more time...!


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Bro , Why can't you resubmit the documents along with your credit card details in your application form and stop wasting any more time...!


I resubmitted the application form(1st page) instead of waiting their email changed the payment to credit cad and had a fight with my stupid ppl in the stupid nsgb bank . actually one of my cards can work with no problem. 

Anyway do u think they will have problems matching my old report of last week with the new?
I have really bad feelings about IE and wishing all goes smooth now my reports are perfectly made.


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

Greetings everyone,
I want to know the current time frames for issuance of CID number (after receipt of application) and CDR assessment. My application reached EA on 25th june, 2014, but still no acknowledgement or issuance of CID number. Also, does the assessment commences after EA gives you CID number, or does it begin right after the receipt of CDR application?
please let me know.... thanks


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

6hassan said:


> Greetings everyone,
> I want to know the current time frames for issuance of CID number (after receipt of application) and CDR assessment. My application reached EA on 25th june, 2014, but still no acknowledgement or issuance of CID number. Also, does the assessment commences after EA gives you CID number, or does it begin right after the receipt of CDR application?
> please let me know.... thanks



In my case, my application reached EA on 5th April, 2014. I got debit alert on 23rd April, 2014. My EA receipt was dated 28th April, 2014. However, it got to me on 8th May, 2014. CDR assessment might take roughly 13 -16 weeks max. based on the current trends and the time frames that some of my friends got theirs. 
I believe you might follow the same trends or earlier. I wish you the best.


----------



## puneimmiaussie (Mar 20, 2014)

@6hassan------ i too have send my CDR to EA . they received it on 23june.. credit card debit on 27th june.. But i have not received any CID no/ receipt or any communication from them.. let's hope for it to come soon.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

puneimmiaussie said:


> @6hassan------ i too have send my CDR to EA . they received it on 23june.. credit card debit on 27th june.. But i have not received any CID no/ receipt or any communication from them.. let's hope for it to come soon.


Just mail them with your passport number. Mail id [email protected]
They will send u the soft copy. This is what i did in my case

Goodluck!!!


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi seniors,

I am currently working in Saudi Arabia as an electrical engineer. I took IELTS couple months back and got minimum 7 each. Now, the next phase is to get my degree and experience assessed by Engineers Australia. The issue is that I don't have any permanent address here in the kingdom. I have to move constantly due to the nature of my job. While going through the application form, I only found the option for current address and none other. It'd be convenient for me if,somehow, i can get the assessment letter in my home country (pakistan). Any of my family member can receive it. Please seniors, help out.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I am currently working in Saudi Arabia as an electrical engineer. I took IELTS couple months back and got minimum 7 each. Now, the next phase is to get my degree and experience assessed by Engineers Australia. The issue is that I don't have any permanent address here in the kingdom. I have to move constantly due to the nature of my job. While going through the application form, I only found the option for current address and none other. It'd be convenient for me if,somehow, i can get the assessment letter in my home country (pakistan). Any of my family member can receive it. Please seniors, help out.
> 
> ...


U can mention ur pakistan address in the CDR application form,no issues. The CDR money receipt with ur CID no. and final assessment letter will be delivered to the mentioned present address, if u feel safe to these documents to be delivered in ur home address then no worries.


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> U can mention ur pakistan address in the CDR application form,no issues. The CDR money receipt with ur CID no. and final assessment letter will be delivered to the mentioned present address, if u feel safe to these documents to be delivered in ur home address then no worries.


Thanks for taking time to reply. Even, if my current address is in KSA? won't they object, as from my resume, it is clear that i am still is KSA. 
One more querry, if you will be so kind. How to pay the fee? The credit card option is out of question. I know EA accepts money order and cheques as well. But isn't more info required to send the cheque to a specific bank in Aus?


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

*EA Query*

HI senior member,

I just wanted to clear few point regarding Engineers Australia assessment. I have 3 years 7 months experience as an Electrical Engineer. I am applying EA-Electrical Engineer category. Here are the questions:

1) Just after my Engineering, i did and a MBA and then i joined a company in which i worked on electrical projects. Do i need to submit my MBA degree?? My MBA was related to energy sector. 
2) After working in two companies for 3 years, i left the job and currently doing further studies since last year, do i have to submit documents for this degree also. 

I am bit confused about my higher education degrees. 

Thanks in Advance..!!


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

Bhavna1 said:


> HI senior member,
> 
> I just wanted to clear few point regarding Engineers Australia assessment. I have 3 years 7 months experience as an Electrical Engineer. I am applying EA-Electrical Engineer category. Here are the questions:
> 
> ...


Hi,

1) To the best of my knowledge, you will be judged based on your first degree only. Your Masters degree won't be considered at this stage and as such, you will earn no point. However, with a PHD, you are likely to earn more point (say 20pts.) unlike your first degree / Masters you earn about 15pts. You may goggle "Australian Points Calculator for Skilled Migration" for more info.

2) I don't think you need to submit documents for the ongoing degree. Unless, in between the course of study, you have done some project related work in which you might claim as experience while preparing your CDR and CPD.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) To the best of my knowledge, you will be judged based on your first degree only. Your Masters degree won't be considered at this stage and as such, you will earn no point. However, with a PHD, you are likely to earn more point (say 20pts.) unlike your first degree / Masters you earn about 15pts. You may goggle "Australian Points Calculator for Skilled Migration" for more info.
> 
> 2) I don't think you need to submit documents for the ongoing degree. Unless, in between the course of study, you have done some project related work in which you might claim as experience while preparing your CDR and CPD.


Thanks a Lot...!!!


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Unfortunately i was asked to resubmit my CDR , it seems like the Format that my agent has recommended me to use wasn't accepted by EA. as i was asked to resubmit in a narrative form.
The worst part is that my assessment with the shortcomings was ready since early July but my agent had no clue and only after i contacted EA ,they have informed me about the shortcomings and asked me to get the agent to contact them !! 
lesson learned , don't count on agents !! waste of money and you can do it better yourself.
anyway , can you guys give me a link to a proper CDR format ...i came up with a couple of them with Google but i don't want to use an unreliable source once again.
Thanks


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Unfortunately i was asked to resubmit my CDR , it seems like the Format that my agent has recommended me to use wasn't accepted by EA. as i was asked to resubmit in a narrative form.
> The worst part is that my assessment with the shortcomings was ready since early July but my agent had no clue and only after i contacted EA ,they have informed me about the shortcomings and asked me to get the agent to contact them !!
> lesson learned , don't count on agents !! waste of money and you can do it better yourself.
> anyway , can you guys give me a link to a proper CDR format ...i came up with a couple of them with Google but i don't want to use an unreliable source once again.
> Thanks


You just pm me ur mail id..i will share with u mine cdr format....further to that i suggest you to follow the forums and do everything on your own. I also didnt hired any agent and now half way through to my PR journey(thanks to these forums)
Goodluck!!!


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> You just pm me ur mail id..i will share with u mine cdr format....further to that i suggest you to follow the forums and do everything on your own. I also didnt hired any agent and now half way through to my PR journey(thanks to these forums)
> Goodluck!!!


Also before writing your CDR, download migration skill assessment booklet from engineer australia website..follow the steps given in that and i think that is the best source for a correct and updated CDR format. Hope it helps ...


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Also before writing your CDR, download migration skill assessment booklet from engineer australia website..follow the steps given in that and i think that is the best source for a correct and updated CDR format. Hope it helps ...


Thanks alot Anuj for your support, i went through the migration skill assessment booklet but somehow i trusted the agent's advise and used some sort of a table format ...!! i wasn't aware of this forum before May  now paying for me ignorance !


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Sky the limit, 

Pm ur id...will send mine.

Meanwhile, how did u check by yourself? Did u had ur CID number?

Raj


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

raj147 said:


> Hi Sky the limit,
> 
> Pm ur id...will send mine.
> 
> ...


Hello Raj , Thanks for your support 
Yes ,i had to force the agent to give me my application CID as he wasn't able to give me any updates and he wasn't willing to contact EA !! i was checking the forum and i found most of the members who have submitted in the same time have got their assessment outcome and that's when i decided to contact EA myself.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

anujsoni said:


> Just mail them with your passport number. Mail id [email protected]
> They will send u the soft copy. This is what i did in my case
> 
> Goodluck!!!


Hi Anuj,

If I am not wrong, you are doing the process yourself, is n't it?

Is there any specific breathing time to be given to EA before asking for CID number from them? What was your experience?

Thanks in advance & best wishes,
Raj


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

raj147 said:


> Hi Anuj,
> 
> If I am not wrong, you are doing the process yourself, is n't it?
> 
> ...


I dont think generation of CID takes time still you can follow up after 10-15 days following the fees debit date. I enquired 20 days after the payment date.

Goodluck!!!


----------



## rbeniwal (Jul 24, 2014)

I had 6 band in each sections of ACADEMIC IELTS MODULE 
Am I eligible to apply skill assessment for engineers Australia. 
Please help


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

rbeniwal said:


> I had 6 band in each sections of ACADEMIC IELTS MODULE
> Am I eligible to apply skill assessment for engineers Australia.
> Please help


Yes , you can apply. but some states might require 7 in each Module like Victoria


----------



## rbeniwal (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for replying dear 
For 189 visa..Is academic IELTS ok for skill assessment. . 
I am using this only for skill assessment. Moreover I am preparing for 7 band.


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys, got a few questions
I applied to EA on 25.06.2014, I still haven't got any acknowledgement, CID number or anything (been over a month now). Is this something to be worried about? Why haven't they given me a CID number? How can I be sure that my assessment time period has begun? Is there any way to contact/email them?
waiting for your replies........ thanks


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a query regarding CDR. Now when India is a permanent signatory member of the Washington Accord. Do we still need to prepare CDR for EA assessment?


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Hello Guys ,
Firstly ,thanks alot for all the support i got , since i have to resubmit my CDR rectifying all the shortcomings i got from EA , can you advise me what are the procedures to resubmit , do i have to resubmit the application once again or how it works ? and what are the time frames for the re-submission reply 
Thanks once again Anujsoni , raj147 ,getmeoutplz


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys ,
> Firstly ,thanks alot for all the support i got , since i have to resubmit my CDR rectifying all the shortcomings i got from EA , can you advise me what are the procedures to resubmit , do i have to resubmit the application once again or how it works ? and what are the time frames for the re-submission reply
> Thanks once again Anujsoni , raj147 ,getmeoutplz


You must have received a letter in the post from the assessor regarding your shortcomings. The assessor's email address should mentioned in the email. Just write new career episodes email it to him. He'll assess it asap.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

6hassan said:


> Hey guys, got a few questions
> I applied to EA on 25.06.2014, I still haven't got any acknowledgement, CID number or anything (been over a month now). Is this something to be worried about? Why haven't they given me a CID number? How can I be sure that my assessment time period has begun? Is there any way to contact/email them?
> waiting for your replies........ thanks


Did you apply through an agent or you are doing it yourself ? In case you applied through an agent, please ensure you reconfirm the application date was 25.06.2014. Sometimes they tell you that they have applied whereas they have not just to relieve themselves of the pressure you might have been mounting on them. Normally, it takes 7 - 26 days get a debit alert and 1- 2 weeks to get official receipt confirmation, depending when your application reached them. It might reach them when they are on the verge of rounding off a particular sets or when they just start making-up a new sets to be allocated to assessing case officer. Just give a grace of 1 week more while you check with your agent. After which you may contact EA directly.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Unfortunately i was asked to resubmit my CDR , it seems like the Format that my agent has recommended me to use wasn't accepted by EA. as i was asked to resubmit in a narrative form.
> The worst part is that my assessment with the shortcomings was ready since early July but my agent had no clue and only after i contacted EA ,they have informed me about the shortcomings and asked me to get the agent to contact them !!
> lesson learned , don't count on agents !! waste of money and you can do it better yourself.
> anyway , can you guys give me a link to a proper CDR format ...i came up with a couple of them with Google but i don't want to use an unreliable source once again.
> Thanks


Hi Sky The Limit,

I had similar experience with nonchalant attitude of my agent. Although they were aware of the changes in the CDR format. 

How did you contact EA, on what email ID ?

I need to contact them because my CDR outcome should have been out by now but yet no reply from EA or my agent.

Please reply to my query.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> Hi Sky The Limit,
> 
> I had similar experience with nonchalant attitude of my agent. Although they were aware of the changes in the CDR format.
> 
> ...


You can contact them by sending mail on this id [email protected]

Goodluck!!


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> Hi Sky The Limit,
> 
> I had similar experience with nonchalant attitude of my agent. Although they were aware of the changes in the CDR format.
> 
> ...


Hello MikeBH,

I sent an email to [email protected] , the assessor replied me after 3 days telling me about the shortcomings and he said that has sent the letter 20 days ago ,,,and he asked me to check with my agent and he told me that since i have appointed an agent, only the agent can contact them....!!

now since i have to resubmit my CDR , Chrisvar advised me to sent an Email with the new CDR ,,,, but one of the shortcomings is the submitted documentary evidence weren't certified according to EA instructions....
so should i courier these documents or i just have to send an Email ...?
the other question ....can i resubmit the CDR with the same application number by myself or iam stuck with this agent ??


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello MikeBH,
> 
> I sent an email to [email protected] , the assessor replied me after 3 days telling me about the shortcomings and he said that has sent the letter 20 days ago ,,,and he asked me to check with my agent and he told me that since i have appointed an agent, only the agent can contact them....!!
> 
> ...


Hi Sky The Limit,

On your first question, in as much as you have appointed an agent, you definitely have to go through them for resubmission of your CDR. Note that some of the agents are quite experience in this dealings but the only shortcoming they have is nonchalant attitude. They are in better position to rectify the shortcomings from EA rather you. All you need do is to pressurize them so that they can give you priority.

For you second question, you need note submit the CDR with your application number. Contact your agent. Ask them if you are to submit on your own or they have to submit on your behalf. Since you have already appointed them as your agent. Don't have bias mind towards them. Just go by their advise and also research on your own in case of new changes. Always ask them if such new changes have been implemented on your application document. 

Note: You need to always pressurize your agent if you must get things done faster and accurately. Then they will give you priority just to avoid your trouble.

One question please, when did you submit your CDR application ? When did you check with EA for an update ? share your time frame.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

Saleem Hamad said:


> *Can Anyone help me on it please*
> 
> On repeated submission of CDRs and other required documents my CO is going to assess me as Engineering Technologist whereas i submitted my case for Professional Engineer.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

Saleem Hamad said:


> *Can Anyone help me on it please*
> 
> On repeated submission of CDRs and other required documents my CO is going to assess me as Engineering Technologist whereas i submitted my case for Professional Engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi Saleem Hamad,

If I were in your shoes, I would write my CO and inquire the reasons why he has decided to assess me as ET rather than PE. It might be just only a document required to be provided to aid your assessment as PE. On the other hand, it could be a reason beyond your control that you were assessed as ET. In this case, you will honorably accept ET and make good out of it.


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> Hi Sky The Limit,
> 
> On your first question, in as much as you have appointed an agent, you definitely have to go through them for resubmission of your CDR. Note that some of the agents are quite experience in this dealings but the only shortcoming they have is nonchalant attitude. They are in better position to rectify the shortcomings from EA rather you. All you need do is to pressurize them so that they can give you priority.
> 
> ...



Hello Mike ,

I submitted my CDR on 1st of April , i contacted EA on 20th July ,got the reply on 24th ,that my assessment was ready on 4th july

Best of Luck


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Mike ,
> 
> I submitted my CDR on 1st of April , i contacted EA on 20th July ,got the reply on 24th ,that my assessment was ready on 4th july
> 
> Best of Luck


Hi Sky the Limit,

I guess you might be using WWICS as you agent ?


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Just mail them with your passport number. Mail id [email protected]
> They will send u the soft copy. This is what i did in my case
> 
> Goodluck!!!


Thanks a lot, I did mail them two days ago, got my CID number today. thanks


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> Did you apply through an agent or you are doing it yourself ? In case you applied through an agent, please ensure you reconfirm the application date was 25.06.2014. Sometimes they tell you that they have applied whereas they have not just to relieve themselves of the pressure you might have been mounting on them. Normally, it takes 7 - 26 days get a debit alert and 1- 2 weeks to get official receipt confirmation, depending when your application reached them. It might reach them when they are on the verge of rounding off a particular sets or when they just start making-up a new sets to be allocated to assessing case officer. Just give a grace of 1 week more while you check with your agent. After which you may contact EA directly.


I am doing the whole process by myself, no agents... I mailed EA my queries 2 days ago, have got my CID number today, thanks btw


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

Good day all!


I wrote EA regarding my assessment outcome and they reply as follows;

"I have assessed your qualification and working experience. The positive outcome letter was sent to you on 18 July 2014"

Till date, I have not received the letter. What do I do ?


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> Hi Sky the Limit,
> 
> I guess you might be using WWICS as you agent ?


Hello MikeBH,

Even worse  premier !
Good Luck bro


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi experts,
could someone help me with the situation
Today I got the response from the Engineers Australia (submitted on 7th may) with a shortcoming.
whats writing in the letter is:

1. the CV provided is not satisfactory as it contain a significant period where no activity is recorded (in bew bachelors and masters degree), you are required to update and resubmit your CV; I refer to the migration skills assessment booklet Section C item 3.3

2. A listing of continuing Professional Development (CPD) provided is not satisfactory as has not been written in accordance with the instruction provided in the MSA booklet workshop, training you have attended as well as post graduate or private studies you have undertaken (related to electronics engineering).

I could adjust the CV and can take care of the issue. But i am confused with the second part. I had written the CPD as same as my friend, who got approved. Please give me some suggestion how to improve my CPD.

Another query is : since they have mentioned problem in these 2 areas, does that means the career event which I have written is ok ?.

thanks for you valuable comments.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Today i have submitted my EA application.. How much time it will take now.. I should start preparing for IELTS i guess.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Bhavna1 said:


> Today i have submitted my EA application.. How much time it will take now.. I should start preparing for IELTS i guess.


Have you never appeared for IELTS? As IELTS score (6 in each module) is mandatory for the skills assessment by Engineers Australia. The outcome of your assessment will be a negative one or considered to be invalid, for sure, if you haven't submitted your IELTS score.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

eral said:


> Have you never appeared for IELTS? As IELTS score (6 in each module) is mandatory for the skills assessment by Engineers Australia. The outcome of your assessment will be a negative one or considered to be invalid, for sure, if you haven't submitted your IELTS score.


Sorry.. i forgot to mention.. i have submitted IELTS score (with 6 in each) for EA assessment, but then have to start preparing for DIAC as they need minimum 7 in each..


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

rojerron said:


> Hi experts,
> could someone help me with the situation
> Today I got the response from the Engineers Australia (submitted on 7th may) with a shortcoming.
> whats writing in the letter is:
> ...



Did you write CPD in paragraphs? if so, make it a list instead, with info (from - to) + duration.


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all,
CDR submitted 21/07/2014, got my CID 25/07/2014. Feeling happy - Lets see how long it takes


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

*CDR Submitted*

CDR submitted on 7/8/2014.. waiting for CID now.. Do they email the CID number or just send by post??


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

Bhavna1 said:


> CDR submitted on 7/8/2014.. waiting for CID now.. Do they email the CID number or just send by post??


Hi Bhavna1,
In my case they sent by post. I am in Australia not sure about overseas.


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,
thanks for the help and support. I got a positive response for the CDR from EA.
I submitted on 7th may, shortcoming letter came on 4th august, submited back affter correct after 2 days, CDR +ve by mail today.. Am so happy :dance::dance:..but i still got to get the IELTS.so working hard.. all the best for others.. thanks


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

*Engineers Australia mode of deleivery on MSA assessment outcome*

Hi Friends,

I would like to know that through which delivery mode Engineers Australia uses to deliver the Acknowledgement receipts or the outcome results (Example from EA to India(Bangalore))

Hope the people who received the outcome letters can help in this.

I believe it will be helpful because we can inform the certain department at prior or our letter.


EA assessment filed for Mechanical Engineering: 10-07-2014, Assessment outcome: Waiting.

People who have filed their assessment during the month of July please respond.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

rojerron said:


> Hi everyone,
> thanks for the help and support. I got a positive response for the CDR from EA.
> I submitted on 7th may, shortcoming letter came on 4th august, submited back affter correct after 2 days, CDR +ve by mail today.. Am so happy :dance::dance:..but i still got to get the IELTS.so working hard.. all the best for others.. thanks


Hi,

Through which mode Engineers Australia sent their assessment outcome. 

Please let me know. All the best for your IELTS. 

BR,
Dinesh N


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

rojerron said:


> Hi everyone,
> thanks for the help and support. I got a positive response for the CDR from EA.
> I submitted on 7th may, shortcoming letter came on 4th august, submited back affter correct after 2 days, CDR +ve by mail today.. Am so happy :dance::dance:..but i still got to get the IELTS.so working hard.. all the best for others.. thanks



Hello Rjerron ,

Congratulations and best of luck in the steps to come.... 
bro , what kind of shortcomings you had ? did they send you the outcome through Email as well ?

Thank you


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to know that through which delivery mode Engineers Australia uses to deliver the Acknowledgement receipts or the outcome results (Example from EA to India(Bangalore))
> 
> ...


EA sends outcome letter via normal post. It takes normally 10-15 days to reach india.

Anuj


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Bhavna1 said:


> CDR submitted on 7/8/2014.. waiting for CID now.. Do they email the CID number or just send by post??


They will send CID through normal post but incase u dont receive it in 15 days just mail them on [email protected] . They will send you the softcopy

Anuj


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to know that through which delivery mode Engineers Australia uses to deliver the Acknowledgement receipts or the outcome results (Example from EA to India(Bangalore))
> 
> ...


Hi,
I got +ve skill response from EA that my outcome letter has been sent to me since 18-07-2014. Unfortunately, up till now I have not yet seen it. Someone told me it takes up to 30 days from the day EA post the result to the applicant. I guess you make arrangement in advance for a courier service to pick them up so you can save some days.
Good Luck.


----------



## akraza415 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Delay in positive assessment letter*

Dear All,
I received my positive assessment email on 23rd July 2014 but still have not received the letter. It may be because of the eid holidays or the long march. I dont know what to do now as all this is only causing alot of delay in my lodging application for visa. I sent EA an email about the letter but they are not replying. I went to my local post office and they have not received my letter yet. What do you suggest I should do if it takes further time. Can engineers australia email me a scanned copy of the result if I ask them for it till the original letter reaches my address? Please senior members do give me some suggestions.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

akraza415 said:


> Dear All,
> I received my positive assessment email on 23rd July 2014 but still have not received the letter. It may be because of the eid holidays or the long march. I dont know what to do now as all this is only causing alot of delay in my lodging application for visa. I sent EA an email about the letter but they are not replying. I went to my local post office and they have not received my letter yet. What do you suggest I should do if it takes further time. Can engineers australia email me a scanned copy of the result if I ask them for it till the original letter reaches my address? Please senior members do give me some suggestions.


I am in the same boat with u. Right now as I am writing u, I'm in my local post office for the same reason. They are search for any possibility of it been with them. Hope they see it...


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> I am in the same boat with u. Right now as I am writing u, I'm in my local post office for the same reason. They are search for any possibility of it been with them. Hope they see it...


Just told by the post man that the letter is not with them. Really don't know what to do.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> Just told by the post man that the letter is not with them. Really don't know what to do.


Good News! 
I just received my +ve skill assessment letter on reaching home. Happy!!!!!


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

MikeBH said:


> Good News!
> I just received my +ve skill assessment letter on reaching home. Happy!!!!!


Congrts Mike,

Can you please share your timeline? When did you apply?


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

raj147 said:


> Congrts Mike,
> 
> Can you please share your timeline? When did you apply?


I applied 29/03/2014. I got debit alert on 23/04/2014. I received the official payment receipt from EA on 8/05/2014. I wrote EA last 2 weeks on my application status and they told me that my +ve skill assessment result was posted on 18/07/2014. However, I just received the letter today after 29 days of posting. A bit delay during posting.

If you really want to save some time during the posting, you may arrange for a courier services to pick it up for you prior to EA posting it as some Seniors do. 

I wish you good luck!!!!


----------



## akraza415 (Jul 20, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> I applied 29/03/2014. I got debit alert on 23/04/2014. I received the official payment receipt from EA on 8/05/2014. I wrote EA last 2 weeks on my application status and they told me that my +ve skill assessment result was posted on 18/07/2014. However, I just received the letter today after 29 days of posting. A bit delay during posting.
> 
> If you really want to save some time during the posting, you may arrange for a courier services to pick it up for you prior to EA posting it as some Seniors do.
> 
> I wish you good luck!!!!


Congrats Mike!!! Really I should have done this. As now, I am suffering because of the unforeseen circumstances. Now I can only pray that my letter reaches my home in time before 25th. Extremely frustrated


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I Resubmitted my CDR 14 days ago through my Agent ,but since he ignored my request to coordinate with EA to arrange for a courier pick up so i had to call my assessor and he advised me to send EA an email asking for a direct communication instead of my agent.

I haven't yet got any reply and i'm wondering how long it usually takes for assessment of resubmitted CDRs if anyone have any idea ?
i had to write the CEs in a different format and i resubmitted my supporting docs certificated stamped by a law firm !
how long usually it takes for the assessment ? when should i call back to follow up ?
Thanks


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

akraza415 said:


> Congrats Mike!!! Really I should have done this. As now, I am suffering because of the unforeseen circumstances. Now I can only pray that my letter reaches my home in time before 25th. Extremely frustrated


Hi akraza415,

Just be patient. On average, delivery of the letter does not exceed 30 days. However, I request you to intermittently check with your local post office. I am sure you will get it soon.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Guidelines required regarding CDR assessment from EA
I have submitted my CDR on 7/05/2014 to Engineers Australia....and I got the mail from Skills Assessor on 18th July to advice me to change my assessment outcome from Industrial engg to Mechanical Engineer...
Unfortunately I have reply him on 24th July to consider my application for mechanical engineer and proceed according to that (I took time to reply as the mail from EA was in junk of my mail )..after 2 weeks I mailed to Skills Assessor to confirm that did he received my mail or not?But have not got any reply for a single time..
And last today (18th aug) I called to EA....about the status of my cdr assessment application...and they just replied me that your application is in under process...and it will take around 16 weeks to complete ..

Please advise me on this issue...as my friend got positive assessment,who had submitted his CDR after two weeks of mine...


Please someone guide me....


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

My application received at Engineers Australia yesterday. Got Debit alert today.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> My application received at Engineers Australia yesterday. Got Debit alert today.


Great news!!  When did u send the application?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

*i have sent my application to EA yesterday & estimate the package will reach them by next week. 

i am a little bit worried about the IELTS results, i hope it reached them this week. i have asked the center to send them my results last week & they gave me tracking number which shows the results was delivered to : Sydney, Australia8/18/2014 9:51:00 AMDelivered - ATL 40335 PALMER

although i have asked them to send it to EA , BARTON ACT 2600 , i gave them the general contact # for EA. 

let us hope every thing will go smoothly :fingerscrossed: *


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> *i have sent my application to EA yesterday & estimate the package will reach them by next week.
> 
> i am a little bit worried about the IELTS results, i hope it reached them this week. i have asked the center to send them my results last week & they gave me tracking number which shows the results was delivered to : Sydney, Australia8/18/2014 9:51:00 AMDelivered - ATL 40335 PALMER
> 
> ...


I am an expat in kingdom. Which courier service did you use?? What mode of payment did you select? I don't have a credit card. And I know EA accepts bank drafts. If you can provide some info, it will be great.
Regards,
Usman


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

usmanakbar07 said:


> I am an expat in kingdom. Which courier service did you use?? What mode of payment did you select? I don't have a credit card. And I know EA accepts bank drafts. If you can provide some info, it will be great.
> Regards,
> Usman


Hi Usman,

for my application i used Fedex & i included my credit card info in the CDR application as the payment method, it was easier for me. 

you can choose other payment methods as indicated in the CDR application form:

"The Payee is ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA for payments made using cheque, money orders and bank drafts. Overseas applicants using this form of payment MUST ensure that the bank draft is drawn in Australian Dollars ONLY to a
bank operating in Australia. All international use of credit cards MUST be cleared by your bank.

Bank Draft/Money Order drawn to an Australian bank in Australian dollars

Cheque

Australian Money Order

Credit Card"

for more info you can check Migration Skills Assessment Booklet for EA it is in their website :

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment

all information you need you will find it in this booklet.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Sharonne said:


> Great news!!  When did u send the application?


I sent the application on 12th of August.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

my application will reach on Monday


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all..

Engineers Australia is processing June 4th application for last 8 days...did any after june 4th applicant received assessment result?

Very slow. ..seems 13weeks is not possible. 

Seniors pls advice

Regards...


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

raj147 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Engineers Australia is processing June 4th application for last 8 days...did any after june 4th applicant received assessment result?
> 
> ...


Now they are processing the applications received on 8th June.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

gurumurthal said:


> Now they are processing the applications received on 8th June.


Yup...saw the update yesterday. But was worried 2nd June was staying for 1 week.

Thought that they received lot many application during June 1st week....


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Guys,
Could you please update your timelines like occupation, IELTS score etc.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

Got a mail from EA a few days ago, my case has reached em on 3rd June...hope to get the assessment done soon


----------



## akraza415 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Positive Assessment Letter Received Finally*

 Finally after 29 says of email notification of positive assessment from EA, I received my letter  Now the tough phase begins EOI  :boxing:


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations akraza when did ur case reach ea?


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

my ielts results reached ( ATL 40335 PALMER ) what is this ? 
did any one face similar update With delivery courier


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

puneimmiaussie said:


> @6hassan------ i too have send my CDR to EA . they received it on 23june.. credit card debit on 27th june.. But i have not received any CID no/ receipt or any communication from them.. let's hope for it to come soon.


Hi Puneimmiaussie,

I too sent my EA application on 10 th July and me too have not received the acknowledgement receipt by post.

Kindly let me know if you get any updates from EA on assessment. 

Where exactly u r located in India. Be in touch..


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

raj147 said:


> Sultan,
> 
> My best wishes. Please share your timeline as well, would help many of us.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

When is your EA acknowledgement receipt dated. Mine is 10-07-2014

I believe yours might be around that. 

Kindly be in touch and update if you receive any updates from EA.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

I received it on 21st July. Still long way to go. As per calculations, my file will be opened on 30th Sep. The wait is killing. .


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

raj147 said:


> I received it on 21st July. Still long way to go. As per calculations, my file will be opened on 30th Sep. The wait is killing. .


Hi Raj,

Did you received the receipt by post? By the way I applied myself for 233512 Mechanical.

Did you used agent or self?


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Got a mail from EA a few days ago, my case has reached em on 3rd June...hope to get the assessment done soon


Hi Pradeep Reddy,

Have you received your assessment outcome? Will EA contact the candidate while they assess their CDR?

All the best.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Did you received the receipt by post? By the way I applied myself for 233512 Mechanical.
> 
> Did you used agent or self?


I used agent...he got the letter in 5 working days after receiving the application pack


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

today i received an alert notification for my credit card for the CDR application, i just want to know:

when i will get the receipt & CID number by post ? 

and what is the time frame for the whole process nowadays? how many weeks ?

P.S: the application was received 22 August & i got the alert today 26 August.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today i received an alert notification for my credit card for the CDR application, i just want to know:
> 
> ...


Hi Faris, 

I got debit alert on 18 August and Acknowledgement with CID number today.. Hopefully, you will receive it within a couple of weeks ..


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got my assessment letter today....nd its positive :drum: .Thanks all for your support
> 
> Good Luck All!!!


Hi Anuj,

Please let me know that once EA starts the assessment of the application, will they contact the candidate by mail to inform the status.

BR,
Dinesh


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Anuj,
> 
> Please let me know that once EA starts the assessment of the application, will they contact the candidate by mail to inform the status.
> 
> ...


No he will not contact you. If you send any query then they will revert back.

Goodluck!!!


----------



## hasnainhyder1 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Approximate Waiting Time CDR*

Hi,

The CDR payment was deducted on 26th July. Haven't received the CID number yet.
Can anyone advise on how to get it?

It appears that the waiting time is around 2.5 months as today (Aug 28) EA is processing applications for 11th June. 

Regards,
Hyder


-------------------------------------------
CDR Payment: 26th July, IELTS: R:8.5, L:8.5, S:8, W:8


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The CDR payment was deducted on 26th July. Haven't received the CID number yet.
> Can anyone advise on how to get it?
> ...



2.5 + 10 days = 13 weeks


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Just got my Positive assessment today by DHL , Thank you for all the support and valuable info , please let me know if i can help anyone with any advise.
Good Luck for everyone.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just got my Positive assessment today by DHL , Thank you for all the support and valuable info , please let me know if i can help anyone with any advise.
> Good Luck for everyone.


Congrts man...pls share your timeline. ...


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sky the limit. ..after lot many struggle. ..my heartly wishes...by the by...wats ur SOL code


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just got my Positive assessment today by DHL , Thank you for all the support and valuable info , please let me know if i can help anyone with any advise.
> Good Luck for everyone.


Congrats Mohamed!!!


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> Congrats Mohamed!!!


Hello Anuj,

I haven't seen in my assessment letter anything referring to my years of experience ,is this normal ? can I submit the actual years of experience in EOI ...?

Thanks


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

raj147 said:


> Sky the limit. ..after lot many struggle. ..my heartly wishes...by the by...wats ur SOL code



Hello Raj ,

Thanks alot for all your support bro, I thought i have updated a signature with the timeline....i will recheck ,but My SOL is 233311
Now i'm facing the challenge of finding a state for 190 visa , I got IELTS 7.5 in all modules Except the writing 6 !! so i won't be able to apply for Victoria !
Other states requires an employment contract !... a bit lost


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Raj ,
> 
> Thanks alot for all your support bro, I thought i have updated a signature with the timeline....i will recheck ,but My SOL is 233311
> Now i'm facing the challenge of finding a state for 190 visa , I got IELTS 7.5 in all modules Except the writing 6 !! so i won't be able to apply for Victoria !
> Other states requires an employment contract !... a bit lost


Why don't you try 189 skilled independent? .It looks like you're able to score 60 pointwithout sponsorship


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Why don't you try 189 skilled independent? .It looks like you're able to score 60 pointwithout sponsorship


Well i wish i could , i think my points are 55 ,so i need 5 points from the state sponsorship ,or get 7 in every module in IELTS


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Other states requires an employment contract !... a bit lost


Me too...SS requires only 2yr agreement. Is employment contract required? 

Can anyone share the link?


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello Guys

I am a Mechanical Engineer running my own consultancy and trading business and have adequate exp to apply under occupation "Engineering Manager"
I have few doubts regarding Career Episodes. Do I need to write Episodes only during only during my business or I could write 1 episode of my dissertation of Masters Engg?
Does all the 3 episodes need to have relevance between each other?
Do I need to write summary statement for competency elements for all 3 episodes differently?

Kindly guide me please

Regards
Milind


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Well i wish i could , i think my points are 55 ,so i need 5 points from the state sponsorship ,or get 7 in every module in IELTS


 Ok. So, as I know, there is no necessity to have job offer to apply for queensland state nomination under visa subclass 489 . This will give you extra 10 pts. And 233311 job is already in their CSOL . Why don't you try it ?


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Ok. So, as I know, there is no necessity to have job offer to apply for queensland state nomination under visa subclass 489 . This will give you extra 10 pts. And 233311 job is already in their CSOL . Why don't you try it ?


Well as far as i know the Visa 489 is a regional visa with all its restrictions , I mean 190 itself restrict you to one state ... maybe if any of the seniors can advise on that...! it is quiet challenging , i found only Tasmania can sponsor electrical engineers but since i'm more into automation so i need to do more research on the market there or else i need to go for IELTS once again and try to score 7 in writing !


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Well as far as i know the Visa 489 is a regional visa with all its restrictions , I mean 190 itself restrict you to one state ... maybe if any of the seniors can advise on that...! it is quiet challenging , i found only Tasmania can sponsor electrical engineers but since i'm more into automation so i need to do more research on the market there or else i need to go for IELTS once again and try to score 7 in writing !


Correct. IELTS is the key point for immigration. If you score 7 in each section, you will do what you want and you will immigrate to any state. Also, IELTS will help you to communicate with aussie people as it will add to your language skills. Good luck bro.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Anuj,
> 
> I haven't seen in my assessment letter anything referring to my years of experience ,is this normal ? can I submit the actual years of experience in EOI ...?
> 
> Thanks


No, not normal ! 
in the same page last part you should see the following :-

Your claims of skilled work experience have been asscessed by engineers australia in support of the assessment outcome provided as 
total overseas work experience ( from XXX to XXX ) 
total Australian work experience ( from XXX to XXX ) 

Regards


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> No, not normal !
> in the same page last part you should see the following :-
> 
> Your claims of skilled work experience have been asscessed by engineers australia in support of the assessment outcome provided as
> ...


I heard that there was an option in the assessment application to check the box of Work experience with extra charges ! but i don't think my agent has done that because i was charged only 620$ !! 
i hope this won't be a problem in my EOI ....!!


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi All,

I 've got a question regarding the the CDR. Is it required by EA to have someone from my company ( my manager for example) to verify and sign it?

Thank you.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

ktth09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I 've got a question regarding the the CDR. Is it required by EA to have someone from my company ( my manager for example) to verify and sign it?
> 
> Thank you.


no it's not ..


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Anuj,
> 
> I haven't seen in my assessment letter anything referring to my years of experience ,is this normal ? can I submit the actual years of experience in EOI ...?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I have not asked EA to verify my experience , I think you have also done the same thing. Please let me know that can I go ahead with my EOI without work experience from EA ?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

*hey guys, 

today i checked with my postal office and i still didn't receive my CID number, although it has been 2 weeks since i got debit alert on 26 August 2014. the application was received on 22 August. 

should i be worried or this is normal? do i have to contact EA to ask them about my CID number?!

i live in Saudi Arabia by the way.

can someone advice me on what to do?

thanks *


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

i got another letter from EA asking me to pay additional 30 $ and they put my application on hold !!!


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

we have received your application for assessment : you have submitted the correct application with the correct standard fees , i now require a further payment 30 $ 
your application has been placed on hold until the new additional payment has been received 
Support officer


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> we have received your application for assessment : you have submitted the correct application with the correct standard fees , i now require a further payment 30 $
> your application has been placed on hold until the new additional payment has been received
> Support officer


how much did you pay them ?

the fees have been raised since July this year, i am afraid you might have used the old application form with old fee amounts. 

click here to overview of the new fees


----------



## shadyew (Sep 10, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> *hey guys,
> 
> today i checked with my postal office and i still didn't receive my CID number, although it has been 2 weeks since i got debit alert on 26 August 2014. the application was received on 22 August.
> 
> ...


i face the same issue , my debit was taken on 1/09 even before ielts result was arrived ( it was delivered next day ) untill now now cid number 

i thought they sent cid with email or they use normal post ?? 

anyway where r u in eastern province , i live in makkah


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

Saleem Hamad said:


> alas
> After a number of required documents submission.......... and exhausting wait
> my CO finally assessed me as professional engineer rather than engineering technologist
> 
> ...


How long it takes to be complete?


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello

In response to my wife's Migration Skills Assessment application to Engineers Australia, Case Officer asked her further supporting documents regarding higher study along with new/re-written career episodes and CPD. She send the documents to the case officer by email three days back, as per he suggested, but no acknowledgement from the case officer.

My question to the seniors:

Shall she need to send the documents by post again?

How many days it usually take to complete the re-assessment?

What shall she can do to know the progress?

Thanks.


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

Saleem Hamad said:


> *Shall she need to send the documents by post again?*
> Normally CO ask to send the documents through mail so no need to send by post only in case a CO ask to.
> *How many days it usually take to complete the re-assessment?*
> Normally if CO does not want additional documents it will be assessed with in 4-5 days if not CO will mail back requiring additional documents for re-submission.
> ...


Thank you so much.


----------



## puneimmiaussie (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats *Sky _the _limit *for receiving EA outcome... I have following queries as i am waiting for my EA outcome.
1)Did u apply through an agent or by yourself? 
2)If you applied through an agent then who rceived the EA - DHL courier?
3)And did u receive any email from EA about +ve outcome or only the hard copy by DHL?

Thanks and best of luck for the visa process.


----------



## whittakers (Sep 3, 2014)

hi question...hope u can help..i have a favorable assessment from engineers australia as electronics engineer,written total work experience from may 2006-november 2013 so that's 7 years and 8 months but in my EOI i claim an 8 yrs work experience,and i already lodged my visa 189 claiming the 8 years work exp(15 points),sinCE at present im working on the same job,AS ELECTRONIC ENGINEER..IS it right that I claimed 8 yrs provided I send an updated certificate of emplyment that my work exp is already 8 yrs last may 2014..thanks.


----------



## sn00py (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi guys, anyone from Singapore that have sent post to EA? Wondering how long it would take to reach them?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

hi guys, 

still i didn't receive my CID number nor any kind of receipt in my mail box. i got debit alert on 26 August ... it is more than 3 weeks already and nothing!

can i ask Engineers Australia to send me a scanned copy through E-mail ? 

as for the outcome i don't want to wait again for regular mail, how can i arrange courier service to pick up my results ?


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Guys! 
Im writing my career episode. I am a freelance consultant and applying as Engineering Manager.
2 of my episodes are of similar pattern, involving consultancy regarding engineering and supply of goods for the same. But both my clients and the products needed by them are different.
Should I write both episodes and submit them? 
I also have another 2 matter to write the episodes? 
Should there be any problem if I send them 4 career episodes?

Please advise.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Finally i got my CID number after ages ,, 

i don't think that i can wait for the outcome to be sent by regular post, so i inquired about how to arrange for courier services when the outcome letter is issued. This is the procedures that you will need to follow according to EA:


"If you wish to use the services of a courier, here are the steps you
have to follow:

- When your letter is issued, we will inform you via email that it is
ready for pick up by the courier of your choice.

- Then you will have to contact your courier to arrange the pickup.
Please make sure that your courier has the assessor’s name, phone
number, and the pickup address; this information will be in the
signature block on the email sent from the assessor. 

- Your courier will then contact us to pick up the letter.

- The assessor will then send you a scanned copy of the shipment
waybill containing your tracking number and all information concerning
the shipment.

Please note that it is up to you to organise and pay for it."


----------



## sn00py (Sep 9, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Finally i got my CID number after ages ,,
> 
> i don't think that i can wait for the outcome to be sent by regular post, so i inquired about how to arrange for courier services when the outcome letter is issued. This is the procedures that you will need to follow according to EA:
> 
> ...



Thanks for this Faris_ksa! 
Just wondering if you know when to let EA know we want to use the courier service? Is it after we receive the CID number? 

In case it takes very long to receive our CID number by post (it's by post right?), should we inform them earlier?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

sn00py said:


> Thanks for this Faris_ksa!
> Just wondering if you know when to let EA know we want to use the courier service? Is it after we receive the CID number?
> 
> In case it takes very long to receive our CID number by post (it's by post right?), should we inform them earlier?


i think you can notify the case officer once you get the outcome e-mail, you can notify him that you will be arranging for a courier service to pick up the letter. 

if not then they will send it by regular post which could take up to one month in some cases.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Friends,

As per the EA status mail. It shows that they are currently processing Applications received on 8th July. They just finished the assessment of 24th June 2014 CDR applications.

If any of you are in the 24th June, 8th July, 10th July assessment lists/or received any updates from EA on the assessment outcomes then please update in this forum.

........................

233512-Mechanical Engineer, EA CDR date: 10-July-2014; EA Assessment: Waiting


----------



## sn00py (Sep 9, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> i think you can notify the case officer once you get the outcome e-mail, you can notify him that you will be arranging for a courier service to pick up the letter.
> 
> if not then they will send it by regular post which could take up to one month in some cases.


Thanks once again! 
Just received the hard copy letter of receipt yesterday along with the CID number. I guess it's waiting again! 

All the best!


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Normally, how long does EA takes to assess after they open the application. Say if they are opening 8th July today, will they take sure of 10 days to reply on assessment?

@Dinesh,
I checked the status as 8th July day before yesterday, and I suppose they might have opened 10th July by now. Keep me posted if you get your assessment nearby around...I am 15th July applicant.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

raj147 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Normally, how long does EA takes to assess after they open the application. Say if they are opening 8th July today, will they take sure of 10 days to reply on assessment?
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

I checked the status. As per today they are working on 8th July CDR's. 

I will keep u updated if I get feedback.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

puneimmiaussie said:


> @6hassan------ i too have send my CDR to EA . they received it on 23june.. credit card debit on 27th june.. But i have not received any CID no/ receipt or any communication from them.. let's hope for it to come soon.


Hi puneimmiaussie,

As per the EA status on current assessment, they are assessing on 8th July 2014 applications. 

Hope yours might have completed by now. Please let me know if you receive any update on the status.

are you opting for courier or leaving it for normal australian post.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Guys,

as we all know that TOEFL scores will be accepted for immigration purposes via DIBP. SO a friend of mine is planning to apply for Engineering assessment & he is wondering if Engineers Australia will accept TOEFL as an alternative to IELTS in the Engineering Assessment ?

Can he just do the TOEFL, or he must take IELTS ?


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> as we all know that TOEFL scores will be accepted for immigration purposes via DIBP. SO a friend of mine is planning to apply for Engineering assessment & he is wondering if Engineers Australia will accept TOEFL as an alternative to IELTS in the Engineering Assessment ?
> 
> Can he just do the TOEFL, or he must take IELTS ?


As per FAQs in EA, only IELTS is accepted.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

@Dinesh,

Bro, they are processing July 10th today. Expect positive reply in coming days.... My best wishes bro..


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> As per the EA status mail. It shows that they are currently processing Applications received on 8th July. They just finished the assessment of 24th June 2014 CDR applications.
> 
> ...


26th June.... waiting...


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

6hassan said:


> 26th June.... waiting...


Hi Hasan,

Did EA intimated you on the outcome. or have u contacted them on the status.

Have u opted for courier delivery..

All the very best for a positive reply.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> Did EA intimated you on the outcome. or have u contacted them on the status.
> 
> ...


Hi Dinesh,

Did you get your outcome now? or still waiting.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

raj147 said:


> Hi Dinesh,
> 
> Did you get your outcome now? or still waiting.


Raj,

Still waiting. do not know whether EA will update the status by email or only by hard copy.

Waiting.....


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

dineshngct said:


> Raj,
> 
> Still waiting. do not know whether EA will update the status by email or only by hard copy.
> 
> Waiting.....


You contacted them on the outcome? I understand that they will send advance copy thru email, but still hardcopy is required for EOI.

Seniors,

Any advice/any contact of EA?


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> Did EA intimated you on the outcome. or have u contacted them on the status.
> 
> ...


No intimation regarding the outcome, as of yet, I guess I should contact them now, its been over 13 weeks now. And no, I have not opted for courier.
Thanks btw, good luck to u too


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Raj147
What is your occupation code ?
Could you please update in your signature. How many points are you getting ?


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Please let me know that will Engineers Australia send an outcome email to the candidate after the assessment.

People who got EA assessment please provide your experience on that.

---------------------------------
233512: 6yrs exp, EA applied: 10-July-2014, EA outcome: waiting...


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

@gurumurthal, Updated my signature buddy...But I cant say now How much points I can claim. It all depends on EA's outcome.


----------



## puneimmiaussie (Mar 20, 2014)

*Not received EA outcome yet*

Hi All, 
I have applied to EA thru agent on 23June. I have not received any communication from agent and EA . is there anyway to get any answer from EA?


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

@Sky_the_Limit...

Bro...can you please answer how to check the status with EA receipt number...


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello dear wanna take some advice form you bcs i gues swe are in same boat, i am from industrial engineer background , applied for CDR assessment on 23 rd of sep.
Given IELTS but same case of yours that not yet got required 7 all band so gonna give again .My question is this
I have submitted my CDR for assessment to engineers Aus on 23rd of sep and according to my info. it has reached Engineers Aus according to my tracking of document , but i have not yet been emailed the CID number . .

What is the procedure ,uptill when i will get the receipt ??


gurumurthal said:


> Hello Raj147
> What is your occupation code ?


----------



## arashi17 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi, all!

I sent my CDR on June 25th. I was positively assessed and the letter arrived to the agent (in Australia) last week.

The strange thing is that they took so long to process my payment that the receipt is dated as July 22th. Therefore, I was not expecting the result so early.

Cheers,


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Jamaloo*



arashi17 said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I sent my CDR on June 25th. I was positively assessed and the letter arrived to the agent (in Australia) last week.
> 
> ...


Dear just answer my one question .... its urgent ............when u submitted your cdr on 25th june .....When did you got the receipt ? oi mean which date , u must have got it via email , i just wanna know the date plzzzzzz


----------



## arashi17 (Oct 1, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear just answer my one question .... its urgent ............when u submitted your cdr on 25th june .....When did you got the receipt ? oi mean which date , u must have got it via email , i just wanna know the date plzzzzzz


Hey, there!

I got the receipt in Brazil (physically) on August. The date on the receipt is July 22th (no mistakes there, *July* 22th). Never got emailed by EA.

But I know they received my CDR on June 25th because after about 1 month I called them to know what happened (at that time I have not been billed yet).

I would say they considered the date my CDR got there, not the date they processed the payment, because I already got the letter. I may be wrong.

Check your credit card balance and see if they processed your payment. You can consider that date and forget for 13 weeks (mine took exactly 13 weeks, if I consider June 25th). There is nothing you can do to speed it up.

I hope it awswered your question.

Best wishes.


----------



## arashi17 (Oct 1, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> Ridiculos ANSWER..............................I simply dont know what you people think and answer a simple question in wrong way ....My question was what assurance you got after submitting ur cdr on 25th ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????any email or any receipt ????????????????????if you received any receipt ???????????????awhat was the date you received it ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? and i have submitted my feees with my cdr form ,attached a draft


Politeness is mandatory. I am sorry for the ridiculous answer. Didn't mean to hurt you.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

arashi17 said:


> Politeness is mandatory. I am sorry for the ridiculous answer. Didn't mean to hurt you.


Dear my appologize for being rude i am sorry  if you think like that


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi guys... I've got a question, my CDR application is dated 26th June, 2014, however, I've still not been intimated about the outcome, getting a little worried as it's been almost 15 weeks. How should I contact EA? Or should I even contact them in the first place, or just keep waiting? Waiting for your replies....
thanks


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

6hassan said:


> Hi guys... I've got a question, my CDR application is dated 26th June, 2014, however, I've still not been intimated about the outcome, getting a little worried as it's been almost 15 weeks. How should I contact EA? Or should I even contact them in the first place, or just keep waiting? Waiting for your replies....
> thanks


Hey 6hassan, I got my assessment after exact 19 weeks, so..... Just wait, try to be patient . Best of luck


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Cdr submitted*



RoYuLee said:


> Hey 6hassan, I got my assessment after exact 19 weeks, so..... Just wait, try to be patient . Best of luck


hELLO,

I wanna ask you that when we submit our CDR to engineers australia , do we get any mail or receipt , any acknowledgement that documents have reached australia in the hand of those people whio eill asees it ? any confirmation ?????from them via email


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Receipt*



raj147 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Normally, how long does EA takes to assess after they open the application. Say if they are opening 8th July today, will they take sure of 10 days to reply on assessment?
> 
> ...


hELLO,

I wanna ask you that when we submit our CDR to engineers australia , do we get any mail or receipt , any acknowledgement that documents have reached australia in the hand of those people whio will asees it ? any confirmation ?????from them via email


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Good news. Received Positive assessment from EA.

Yet to receive the hard copy.

Thank you all for your wonderful support. 

...........................
233512: EA Applied: 10-07-2014, EA assessment: Positive, EOI:...


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good news. Received Positive assessment from EA.
> 
> ...


Congrts man. ...when did you receive? Scanned copy on request or by default. .
Cheers..best wishes upcoming steps. .


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> hELLO,
> 
> I wanna ask you that when we submit our CDR to engineers australia , do we get any mail or receipt , any acknowledgement that documents have reached australia in the hand of those people whio will asees it ? any confirmation ?????from them via email


EA emails you an official receipt once ur bank draft is debited, hard copy reaches after a few weeks or so... I never got any acknowledgement, so I emailed them my query after about a month of submitting my cdr, they replied after two days with an attached official payment receipt. Just email them ur query along with ur name and passport number (and country may be) at [email protected], they'll let u know


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

RoYuLee said:


> Hey 6hassan, I got my assessment after exact 19 weeks, so..... Just wait, try to be patient . Best of luck


Thanks, I just got an email from EA that says: "your assessment has been completed as a Professional Engineer. We've already sent letter and soon you'll receive."
Does that mean that the outcome is positive? As it doesn't explicitly mentions it to be positive? Thanks


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi 6hassan,

Answer probably is "Yes" it is positive, wait for the letter only then you can believe on something.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Is there any processing time difference for CDR route with experience assessment & without experience assessment?

Regards
Raj


----------



## puneimmiaussie (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi friends,
Received email from agent about +ve outcome of skill assessment from EA .It is dated on 18th sept. Hard copy is on the way.Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Friends,

EA has sent my outcome letter via Australian Post on 26th September to India (bangalore).

I have not yet received it. If any of you received it via post in India means pls update on the number of days it took to reach u.

Waiting for the letter. Your experiences might be helpful.
.......................................................................................................
CDR sent to EA recepit= 10July14/ EA = +ve 26th Sep/ EOI=:fingerscrossed:


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mates,

Thanks all for support, received EA outcome today....Cheers

Raj


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear members,
i have some doubt in mind about the roles of Plant or Production Engineer
as they are listed in Production or Plant Engineer Australia as follows:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

1-studying functional statements, organisational charts and project information to determine functions and responsibilities of workers and work units and to identify areas of duplication

2-establishing work measurement programs and analysing work samples to develop standards for labour utilisation 

3-analysing workforce utilisation, facility layout, operational data and production schedules and costs to determine optimum worker and equipment efficiencies

4-designing mechanical equipment, machines, components, products for manufacture, and plant and systems for construction 

5-developing specifications for manufacture, and determining materials, equipment, piping, material flows, capacities and layout of plant and systems

6-organising and managing project labour and the delivery of materials, plant and equipment

7-establishing standards and policies for installation, modification, quality control, testing, inspection and maintenance according to engineering principles and safety regulations

8-inspecting plant to ensure optimum performance is maintained 

9-directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules

these tasks are common for the whole unit group 2335 which include production or plant ,mechanical and industrial engineer, so how are those tasks divided between the 3 jobs...iam asking this because when i looked closely i found that automation and control is a specialisation of 233513 although its not expected for an automation engineer to perform task 1,3,4 ...i never heard about a control engineer who designs mechanical parts....

so my conclusion was as follows tasks 1,2,3 belongs to industrial eng. ...tasks 4,5 belongs to mechanical....tasks 6,7,8,9 belongs to plant eng......am i right??????

plz brothers who ever been thrugh this assessment before under 233513 guide me as iam really confused....it will be very helpful if any control engineer send me his roles which was assessed as relevant exp so i can make sure does it has the industrial and mechanical parts or not.....i really need feedback from experts ....thanks brothers


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi,

Just FYI.
I contacted EA in 23th of october because it was already 3 months since CDR arrived and paid for in 23th July 2014. 
One female replied and told me that they sent me a mail back in 25 september! i told her why so early but i couldn`t understand her answer because of the poor call quality.
later that day i called again and another female replied and guidied me to the assessor who told me that they contacted me because of the Missing IELTS!
I said that i already had my IELTS sent one month prior to CDR and he asked for my TRF reults paper (which i didn`t have) but anyway he was helpful and went again searching with my surname until he found it!
and the application was almost instantly processed positively  after 3 days.
My letter was sent by airmail in 25th of October which i doubt could find easily through the dumb Egyptian mail service. 

_*I forgot to add that i`m a production Engineer but due to my job type i asked to be assessed as Mechanical Engineer. (and was positive)*_
regards,

Nabil


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Guys i called the mail service.
They said even for normal post messages, EA should supply me with a tracking number. (And apprently it will take up to One month over the post :/ and might get lost so i need someway of tracking!)

Do anyone have an experience with such a thing? shall i contact EA over mail and ask them for the tracking number for my CID?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Dear All,

Im an Instrumentation engineer by profession and possess 6+ years work experience. I completed my Electronics and Instrumentation engineering in India and working in the same filed as nominated. I have prepared my CDR and other formalities and completed my IELTS also. My IELTS score was R: 9, S: 7, W: 7, L: 8 and overall band score was 8. 

Now am planning to apply 189 visa. Problem is I had 13 backlogs (arrears) in my under graduation and it is reflecting in my academic transcripts.

Though I have solid work experience and I have attached all my work related letters for assessment , I am quite worried that the backlogs(arrears) will affect my outcome !

Do u guys have any idea about this ???

Please reply if you have anything to share on this. 

Thanks

K


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Im an Instrumentation engineer by profession and possess 6+ years work experience. I completed my Electronics and Instrumentation engineering in India and working in the same filed as nominated. I have prepared my CDR and other formalities and completed my IELTS also. My IELTS score was R: 9, S: 7, W: 7, L: 8 and overall band score was 8.
> 
> ...


As long as you have completed your degree and graduated, it won't matter.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

I confirm receiving the Letter, i found it by complete fortune and found as well a past message they sent me (they didn`t find my IELTS back in 25 September so they sent me an AIRMAIL lol!!!)
Anyway the mail arrived in just 10 days, from 24th of October to 4 of November.

GL to all fellow Engs.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> EA has sent my outcome letter via Australian Post on 26th September to India (bangalore).
> 
> ...


Hi,

I EA has received my CDR on 29th July 2104.
As of today I did not receive the outcome letter.
Can I drop a inquire email to EA.

Thanks.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

gsena, Call them.

In my case i called them after 3 months in 24th of October. i was surprised that they said that my IELTS wasn`t received and that my application is pending until i send my IELTS (which i had already done by may 2014) so after the misunderstanding were solved 3 days after i was successfully assessed asap.

Phone call is the best and it will also allow you to know your result. don`t even wait for the 3 months to end do it now a brief call will take one minute and you will rest assured.

GL


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> gsena, Call them.
> 
> In my case i called them after 3 months in 24th of October. i was surprised that they said that my IELTS wasn`t received and that my application is pending until i send my IELTS (which i had already done by may 2014) so after the misunderstanding were solved 3 days after i was successfully assessed asap.
> 
> ...






OK. Many Thanks.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> As long as you have completed your degree and graduated, it won't matter.


Oh ok.. Thanks a lot


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> I confirm receiving the Letter, i found it by complete fortune and found as well a past message they sent me (they didn`t find my IELTS back in 25 September so they sent me an AIRMAIL lol!!!)
> Anyway the mail arrived in just 10 days, from 24th of October to 4 of November.
> 
> GL to all fellow Engs.


congratulations mate on the positive reply, 

i would like to ask you: 10 days by regular mail or you arranged a courier service (FEDEX,ARAMX, DHL) ?


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

*Processing time*

Hi All, 

Is there anyone out there who've sent there applications or EA received there applications after August 2014 and already with an outcome? As am trying to get an idea on current processing time.

Also do anyone of you a good idea on how reliable the [email protected] email address is?, I've sent an status email this morning and received the same reply I've got last week Monday.

Any help on this would be great.

J.

SKILL ASSESSMENT RECEIVED BY EA on 02/10/2014 - Assumed this to be the day they charged the Credit card.
IELTS 7,8,9,9


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> gsena, Call them.
> 
> In my case i called them after 3 months in 24th of October. i was surprised that they said that my IELTS wasn`t received and that my application is pending until i send my IELTS (which i had already done by may 2014) so after the misunderstanding were solved 3 days after i was successfully assessed asap.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I got the confirmation e-mail from EA and it was successfully assessed as a Professional Engineer (Skill Level 1) under Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211.

Thank you guys for your support.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

UKSLAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone out there who've sent there applications or EA received there applications after August 2014 and already with an outcome? As am trying to get an idea on current processing time.
> 
> ...


As per my experince, EA received the CDR on 29th July 2014. Yesterday I sent a e-mail inquring status and today i got the reaply I was assessed successfully and letter will be generated within 6 working days.


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

*Thanks*



gsena33 said:


> As per my experince, EA received the CDR on 29th July 2014. Yesterday I sent a e-mail inquring status and today i got the reaply I was assessed successfully and letter will be generated within 6 working days.


As I have applied through an agent I believe if there's any correspondence to be made I should be going through them. Therefore I'll wait for awhile, anyway it hasn't been 13 weeks yet, and will ask her to contact them to see where they are with my application. Good luck with rest of the process.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey Guys,

i have checked the status with EA yesterday and they said that they are processing now applications lodged on *15 August 2014*. 

i thought you might want to know.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Guys, am not sure how many of you knew this. EA has started accepting cdr applications online. I had the chance of submitting online and paid through the credit card. Every instructions were dead easy and very informative. 

I applied on nov 10th morning and received confirmation that they received the attachments and also the payment. I cross checked about it by calling them and it was affirmative. I, in return asked for the turn around time (expecting it 10-12 weeks). They replied that the online procedure is newly launched and has a different queue. So it may take only 2 weeks or even less than that and also they said that i am the very few lucky ones that have applied online and might get the fastest processing. 

Guys believe me, within 72 hours, jus on nov 13th morning i received my outcome letter from EA. Assessing me as control and automation engineer with 6 plus years experience. 

This is jus so faster compared to the usual 12 to 13 weeks. Indeed I was lucky one. Am applying for EOI in this weekend. 

I definitely recommend all the new candidates to use the EA online feature. All you need is to create an EA account using the top right option in the website and download the msa online booklet revised on 30 oct and read the instructions. Plain and simple.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Note: this online option is only for the new applicants and not for the applicants who has already applied.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Guys, am not sure how many of you knew this. EA has started accepting cdr applications online. I had the chance of submitting online and paid through the credit card. Every instructions were dead easy and very informative.
> 
> I applied on nov 10th morning and received confirmation that they received the attachments and also the payment. I cross checked about it by calling them and it was affirmative. I, in return asked for the turn around time (expecting it 10-12 weeks). They replied that the online procedure is newly launched and has a different queue. So it may take only 2 weeks or even less than that and also they said that i am the very few lucky ones that have applied online and might get the fastest processing.
> 
> ...


woow that is amazing, i always said why they don't have an online application system like ACS. it is late for me as i am expecting the outcome very soon. 

now they have an online system, do you think they can send a scan copy of the original outcome, instead of sending the outcome letter via airmail ??


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> woow that is amazing, i always said why they don't have an online application system like ACS. it is late for me as i am expecting the outcome very soon.
> 
> now they have an online system, do you think they can send a scan copy of the original outcome, instead of sending the outcome letter via airmail ??


I received it as an PDF document. I guess that would suffice. Anyway ill ask for hard copy jus in case, but am quite sure that i won't get it cos everything is online


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Today I received a letter from EA to re-submit the referral letters (i missed the phone and email id of the HR) and one of my CDR. Can anybody suggest that do I need to submit all the documents again?? or just submit these two documents. Thanks..!!!


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received a letter from EA to re-submit the referral letters (i missed the phone and email id of the HR) and one of my CDR. Can anybody suggest that do I need to submit all the documents again?? or just submit these two documents. Thanks..!!!


Jus reply to their query alone. Please make sure that u submit all the required documents. You have missed out one cdr itself!!!! So be cautious this time.


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

deal all,

i got positive assessment for industrial engineer from engineers australia.

lodged EOI with 65 points.

hope to get invite.

would like if similar profiles get together.

cheers


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28 (Nov 22, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Guys, am not sure how many of you knew this. EA has started accepting cdr applications online. I had the chance of submitting online and paid through the credit card. Every instructions were dead easy and very informative.
> 
> I applied on nov 10th morning and received confirmation that they received the attachments and also the payment. I cross checked about it by calling them and it was affirmative. I, in return asked for the turn around time (expecting it 10-12 weeks). They replied that the online procedure is newly launched and has a different queue. So it may take only 2 weeks or even less than that and also they said that i am the very few lucky ones that have applied online and might get the fastest processing.
> 
> ...


Dear rkrishnaraj , I just starting to take the first step in Immigrate to Australia , first step is skill assessment , please can we be in contact to guide me in the way of skill assessment with AE ?

I have bachelor 5 years in Electrical Engineer . 

Thank you


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

mahmoud.elsayed28 said:


> Dear rkrishnaraj , I just starting to take the first step in Immigrate to Australia , first step is skill assessment , please can we be in contact to guide me in the way of skill assessment with AE ?
> 
> I have bachelor 5 years in Electrical Engineer .
> 
> Thank you


Yes, this forum is all about helping one another, you can post your query and ill reply asap once i see the message, or somebody else might help you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28 (Nov 22, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Yes, this forum is all about helping one another, you can post your query and ill reply asap once i see the message, or somebody else might help you. Welcome to the forum.


Thank you rkrishnaraj for your kindly replay , after i read the EA booklet , I need some clarification :

1 - As I understand there Skill assessment application ( Main factor ) , and additional service Relevant Skilled Employment , the second one is not mandatory , is this right ? and what is the benefits of it ?

2 - About CDR : 

- when I start to make a Migration Skills Assessment Application( I don't want to start until get my IELTS certificate ) how many days they will give me to finish the CDR ?

- CDR Report : all three career episodes : must be in my career , or i may choose topic in my study but i did''t work in it ?

Thanks


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

mahmoud.elsayed28 said:


> Thank you rkrishnaraj for your kindly replay , after i read the EA booklet , I need some clarification :
> 
> 1 - As I understand there Skill assessment application ( Main factor ) , and additional service Relevant Skilled Employment , the second one is not mandatory , is this right ? and what is the benefits of it ?
> 
> ...


Replied below your questions.


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

hey guys... its been almost 6 weeks that my assessing officer informed me of my positive outcome.... however, I've still not received the outcome letter by post. i emailed the officer and he replied that EA is unable to track as they've sent the letter via normal post. Any suggestions?? If the letter is not delivered, what is the next course of action suppose to be??
Thanks


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28 (Nov 22, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Replied below your questions.


Thanks rkrishnaraj , really it is helpful for me .


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28 (Nov 22, 2014)

Please I have more question :

Regarding to My Graduation Certificate and Work experiences certificate , do i need to certified them from Australia Embassy in Egypt , or my University stamp and my work manger stamp is enough ?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

mahmoud.elsayed28 said:


> Please I have more question :
> 
> Regarding to My Graduation Certificate and Work experiences certificate , do i need to certified them from Australia Embassy in Egypt , or my University stamp and my work manger stamp is enough ?


If you are applying online, then original needs to be uploaded and no certification required. If you are sending by courier, All your certificates and work related documents to be attested by your country's eligible lawyer. 

Work certificates should be in proper letter head with contact details, etc. Again please refer msa booklet


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Today i have applied online for Engineers Australia "Standard" assessment using "CDR method " ( without ticking additional relevant skilled employment) and paid fee for this 635 AUS $.

I have more than 8 years experience , which i will claim during EOI.

I read some threads , where , ppl have mentioned that, its must to tick additional relevant skilled employment for claiming points during EOI.

Please can anybody comment on additional assessment is mandatory for more than 3 years skilled experieince or not ?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

mfa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today i have applied online for Engineers Australia "Standard" assessment using "CDR method " ( without ticking additional relevant skilled employment) and paid fee for this 635 AUS $.
> 
> ...


I claimed employment points in eoi so for that i need to have my employment assessed by engineers Australia. So i paid the fee 635 + 255 =890 AUD. I received outcome letter in which they have stated that relevant skilled employment is from july 2008 to Sept 2014 in my case. 

I think its required.

Ielts: 18th Oct. S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 ; EA assessment submission online: 10 Nov, assessment positive outcome: 13 Nov ;
Total points : 65 
EOI submitted for 189 visa: 18 Nov 
Invite: WAITING!?!!?!?!?


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> I claimed employment points in eoi so for that i need to have my employment assessed by engineers Australia. So i paid the fee 635 + 255 =890 AUD. I received outcome letter in which they have stated that relevant skilled employment is from july 2008 to Sept 2014 in my case.
> 
> I think its required.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply....now i have submitted application , i cannot do anything..

as per Engineers Australia website , it takes 13 weeks for CDR based application assessment...can you confirm did you submit CDR application or your degree is accredited ?


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28 (Nov 22, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> I claimed employment points in eoi so for that i need to have my employment assessed by engineers Australia. So i paid the fee 635 + 255 =890 AUD. I received outcome letter in which they have stated that relevant skilled employment is from july 2008 to Sept 2014 in my case.
> 
> I think its required.
> 
> ...



Dear rkrishnaraj as i see in your time line you Ielts: score is S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 , it is the best score i ever seen in real , can you give me some hints about the way you took to get this score of IELTS .


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

mfa said:


> thanks for your reply....now i have submitted application , i cannot do anything..
> 
> as per Engineers Australia website , it takes 13 weeks for CDR based application assessment...can you confirm did you submit CDR application or your degree is accredited ?


It takes 13 weeks if u courier the documents, but if you submit it online, it may be cleared within a week. I have already mentioned that in this thread few posts earlier.

Ielts: 18th Oct. S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 ; EA assessment submission online: 10 Nov, assessment positive outcome: 13 Nov ;
Total points : 65 
EOI submitted for 189 visa: 18 Nov 
Invite: WAITING!?!!?!?!?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

mahmoud.elsayed28 said:


> Dear rkrishnaraj as i see in your time line you Ielts: score is S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 , it is the best score i ever seen in real , can you give me some hints about the way you took to get this score of IELTS .


It's not best score mahmoud. Ppl have scored much better than that. I aimed 8 in each band but missed out on speaking and writing. I downloaded about 8 to 9 books on ielts and started my preparation 3 months b4 my ielts exam date. Practice alone can help you. Nothing else. 

Make sure you practice more on writing.

Ielts: 18th Oct. S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 ; EA assessment submission online: 10 Nov, assessment positive outcome: 13 Nov ;
Total points : 65 
EOI submitted for 189 visa: 18 Nov 
Invite: WAITING!?!!?!?!?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

People who are ll likely to start your preparations for oz visa, i strongly recommend you to check this post by prseeker before you begin. This is probably the best post ever in this forum for beginners. Click http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Ielts: 18th Oct. S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 ; EA assessment submission online: 10 Nov, assessment positive outcome: 13 Nov ;
Total points : 65 
EOI submitted for 189 visa: 18 Nov 
Invite: WAITING!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi to all,

I hv applied STANDARD CDR Assessment. I hv considered my points as below;

Age- 30 points
Experience - 10 points as I hv 7 years exp
Qualification - 15 points
SS - 5 points. 

I hv not mentioned in CDR APPLICATION regarding additional skill employment assessment.

Whether it is absolutely required for getting point in EOI.

Further, I have not received my CDR result yet. Can I submit application for addtional assessment now? Wht is the procedure for that.

Can anyone reply on this as it will help me a lot

Thank you guys


----------



## wallse (Nov 26, 2014)

*online - how know ANZSCO?*

We submitted ours online on the 16th Nov, still nothing as yet, showing as "Queued for Assessment", and we had a Wahington Accord application, so I think 3 days was incredibly lucky! I am hoping by going online though that it will only take a few weeks rather than 3 months, fingers crossed. 

One question though for anyone that did it online, it didn't ask at all for the ANZSCO code, will they automatically apply the right one on assessing the degree and work experience? Only checking as the degree was in Mineral Industry Environmental Engineering, basically it was an Environmental Engineering degree, with a focus around Mineral Industry issues - this is pretty clear on the transcript. 

I need the ANZSCO code to be for an Environmental Engineer, as all my experience has been in that field (not in the minerals industry), and I understand that they only certify skills assessment on the field for which they have certified your experience (if accord degree). Do you think I should give them a call to understand how they apply the ANZSCO (at the same time I can ask expected timelines for online......) Thoughts welcome!

IELTS results 13/11/14, 9,9,8.5,9 (I'm English though!)
EA Accord and skills assessment application: 16/11/14
EA assessment results:???


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

wallse said:


> We submitted ours online on the 16th Nov, still nothing as yet, showing as "Queued for Assessment", and we had a Wahington Accord application, so I think 3 days was incredibly lucky! I am hoping by going online though that it will only take a few weeks rather than 3 months, fingers crossed.
> 
> One question though for anyone that did it online, it didn't ask at all for the ANZSCO code, will they automatically apply the right one on assessing the degree and work experience? Only checking as the degree was in Mineral Industry Environmental Engineering, basically it was an Environmental Engineering degree, with a focus around Mineral Industry issues - this is pretty clear on the transcript.
> 
> ...


Mine was like, on 12th nov night it was waiting for assessment and 13th morning when i woke up, i had the outcome letter in my email. I didn't even got a chance to see the phrase "assessment in progress" ever. So don't worry, if u have submitted all necessary docs perfectly there should not be any delay. 

I don't remember whether i was able to nominate myself for an ANSZCO occupation. Sorry mate, i can't help you in this. I hardly remember by submitted application. 

Cheers


----------



## mttahir (May 19, 2013)

Hi,
I have MSc degree from UK which is recognised by Engineering council United Kingdom , and my bachelors is from Pakistan, which is not any Accord's signatory. 
I want to go for Class 189, under which Accord (washington, Dublin, sydney) can i apply?
Thank you,


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey guys, 

did anyone applied after 15 August 2014, already got an e-mail about the outcome?

last time i checked with EA was on 11 November & they said they are processing applications received on 15 August.

last night i checked again only this time with the Status E-mail & i got an automatic reply stating they are currently processing applications received on 15 August!!

i suspect may be the automatic reply wasn't updated or they are taking more time than i thought.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

same here ! 
strange , online application go back in few days , and ours take life ! 
and they keep telling ( 1st in 1st out ! )


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> same here !
> strange , online application go back in few days , and ours take life !
> and they keep telling ( 1st in 1st out ! )


starting from Jan 2015 they will only accept the online applications. as i understand it is a separate track & people who applied online were lucky, but after a while the time frame will go back to about 3 months. 

the stander process time is 13 weeks, right now for me i am about to finish 14 weeks. i think for some people it took 16 weeks & some got earlier depending on the number of applications. 

i guess we will have to wait for a bit longer, but i would like it if they send us the outcome letter via E-mail instead of mailing it though regular mail, now they introduced the online system.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> did anyone applied after 15 August 2014, already got an e-mail about the outcome?
> 
> ...





Leo1986 said:


> same here !
> strange , online application go back in few days , and ours take life !
> and they keep telling ( 1st in 1st out ! )


As I have mentioned in the earlier posts, when i contacted ea over phone, i was told that online services has different queue all together and hence the swiftness. Maybe you can call them and check for the real status. Just my 2 cents


----------



## wallse (Nov 26, 2014)

*only evidence of one so far!*



Leo1986 said:


> same here !
> strange , online application go back in few days , and ours take life !
> and they keep telling ( 1st in 1st out ! )


I did mine online and 2 weeks in, no response, so assume they were just piloting the first few that come in and now back to FIFO. I will let you know though if it does come any earlier than published 11 weeks for Accord


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

I have checked the status today and it shows they are processing application received on 15 aug. 

I think we are greeting this date more than a month. 

Anybody got the result who have applied after 15 aug.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Viral Patel said:


> I have checked the status today and it shows they are processing application received on 15 aug.
> 
> I think we are greeting this date more than a month.
> 
> Anybody got the result who have applied after 15 aug.



I am also waiting for the Result.
From the last two weeks they are stuck at 15 Aug.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

i talked to them , they said ( We are currently assessing applications received 21 August 2014. )


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> i talked to them , they said ( We are currently assessing applications received 21 August 2014. )


I also have submitted "ONLINE" application and as checked with EA, there is no difference in ONLINE OR PAPER BASED queue ...both takes 13 weeks after arrival atleast ...i really wonder how "rkrishnaraj" got ONLINE assessment within a week


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28 (Nov 22, 2014)

mfa said:


> I also have submitted "ONLINE" application and as checked with EA, there is no difference in ONLINE OR PAPER BASED queue ...both takes 13 weeks after arrival atleast ...i really wonder how "rkrishnaraj" got ONLINE assessment within a week


when you submitted your ONLINE application bro ?


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

mahmoud.elsayed28 said:


> when you submitted your ONLINE application bro ?


Nov 23-2014, what about u ?


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28 (Nov 22, 2014)

mfa said:


> Nov 23-2014, what about u ?


No I still preparing CDR .


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

mfa said:


> I also have submitted "ONLINE" application and as checked with EA, there is no difference in ONLINE OR PAPER BASED queue ...both takes 13 weeks after arrival atleast ...i really wonder how "rkrishnaraj" got ONLINE assessment within a week


Mate, i really feel that indeed i was the only lucky applicant in the lot. I have no idea why this happened. When I was about to courier the documents, i had a doubt regd ielts certificate so called them in person to clarify. They replied why don't you opt for online services which has been recently launched. I wondered and asked them what's the procedure to apply. 

The engineers Australia representative guided me in filing my online application. I filed and called her again to ensure that the documents received or not?? 

In that call, i asked her what's the turn around time and she replied that maybe within 2 weeks you might get because your application in online queue is on the top. 

I filed on Nov 10th morning and the online status showed submitted for assessment something like that. On Nov 13th morning, i received my outcome letter. 

This is what happened. I even wrote a thank you email to ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA for processing this fast.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Mate, i really feel that indeed i was the only lucky applicant in the lot. I have no idea why this happened. When I was about to courier the documents, i had a doubt regd ielts certificate so called them in person to clarify. They replied why don't you opt for online services which has been recently launched. I wondered and asked them what's the procedure to apply.
> 
> The engineers Australia representative guided me in filing my online application. I filed and called her again to ensure that the documents received or not??
> 
> ...


I have prepared a image file by merging two image files, one where my outcome letter date is present and second my date submission taken from ea online msa section. Please click this link. https://www.dropbox.com/s/diyo2cc696fw6ss/ForumRunnerImage.jpg?dl=0


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Krishnaraj..

Appreciate your contribution to this forum.


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Mate, i really feel that indeed i was the only lucky applicant in the lot. I have no idea why this happened. When I was about to courier the documents, i had a doubt regd ielts certificate so called them in person to clarify. They replied why don't you opt for online services which has been recently launched. I wondered and asked them what's the procedure to apply.
> 
> The engineers Australia representative guided me in filing my online application. I filed and called her again to ensure that the documents received or not??
> 
> ...


thats great....probably when you applied online applicants were a few or very less...


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

mfa said:


> thats great....probably when you applied online applicants were a few or very less...


That should be only reason. Anyway I have already lodged my visa. Things are pretty fast than i expected.


----------



## kero_feuz (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello,
I'm a mechanical engineer 24 y. I look for any help in my CDR. I will complete my 3 years in july 2015.
also I need to ask about cheapest way 100 % grantee to travel to Australia.
plz give hand
[email protected]


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Jus reply to their query alone. Please make sure that u submit all the required documents. You have missed out one cdr itself!!!! So be cautious this time.


Sorry for the late response, I dint missed CDR, they have asked me to submit Career Episode 2 again with more engineering details. In the end of the letter it is written "You may resubmit your CDR having regard to addressing the problems outlined above. Please follow the instructions in the Migration Skills Assessment booklet. An additional fee is not required with your re-submission." 

So i am confused, do I need to submit the full CDR again or just the three documents they asked me. I have also mailed them to ask the same, but no reply from there side since now.. it been 12 days now. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bhavna1 said:


> Sorry for the late response, I dint missed CDR, they have asked me to submit Career Episode 2 again with more engineering details. In the end of the letter it is written "You may resubmit your CDR having regard to addressing the problems outlined above. Please follow the instructions in the Migration Skills Assessment booklet. An additional fee is not required with your re-submission."
> 
> So i am confused, do I need to submit the full CDR again or just the three documents they asked me. I have also mailed them to ask the same, but no reply from there side since now.. it been 12 days now.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


only the missing files , best of luck


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> only the missing files , best of luck


Thanks.. could you please also suggest, that in the letter of reference, they have asked to provide the contact details of the signatory. So should I submit new letters or just give the contact details. 

Thanks


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

From the last one month EA is replying that they are processing the file received on 15 aug. Is that they are taking so much time or the online system is not updated.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone getting positive skill assessment after 15 Aug Batch received at EA.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

I got my assessment back in october 24th but i just came back to say to all those 2 week online assement newcomers, YOU LUCKY *******S


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> I got my assessment back in october 24th but i just came back to say to all those 2 week online assement newcomers, YOU LUCKY *******S


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Regret*



rkrishnaraj said:


>


I regret that why did not i submitted on line because i was thinking the same that it will take 3 months and i hastily and with great effort it sumnitted it on 24th and got my receipt date on 30th september which was last date ,after that everything started on line ,

I am sad its been nearly 3 months but still i see that EA are assessing those of 21 st August .

I pray ALMIGHTY that since he is best planner , there must be something positive for me in this Patience


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

any news about AUGUST applications ?


----------



## kero_feuz (Aug 16, 2014)

Plz
I need a sample of accepted CDR for mechanical engineer
kero_feuz (at) yahoo(dot) com


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Now it has been 15 weeks since my application was received, i guess for some people it is 16 or 17 weeks. Although the announced time frame is 13 weeks for CDR applications. 

the only explanation for this delay could be they received so many applications on August or they are preparing for the holiday season & some of their employee are on vacations  

anyway, i guess we will start hearing some news this week inshallah.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Still online system that they are assessing the file which received on 15 aug.

Anybody is having news abt assessment submitted after 15 aug.

Why they are taking so much time


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

CDR applications received on the 27 August 2014 are currently with an
assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated
within the next 10 days or so .

where is our assessments ?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> CDR applications received on the 27 August 2014 are currently with an
> assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated
> within the next 10 days or so .
> 
> where is our assessments ?


i think we are in that 10 days period now. you may receive an e-mail at anytime during this week or next week. that is my guess that they are generating the e-mails at the moment.


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

I've got the 27th August applications are being reviewed status update today, which effectively and obviously highlight the fact that there's a delay in assessing applications. 15th August status stayed there for more than a month and they are now claiming it's 27th which for 12 days worth of applications it took them more than a month. This wasn't the case before.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

why does it seem every single person here is applying through CDR? Is there anyone here submitted thru accords and accredited pathway ?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> why does it seem every single person here is applying through CDR? Is there anyone here submitted thru accords and accredited pathway ?


Most of the applicants haven't got their degree awarded under any accords and accredited pathway. All are non recognised degrees and hence supposed to go thru cdr process


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello ,

Thank you for your email, your assessment is in the final stage of the
assessment and you should have your outcome within the next week.


this is what i got today ,


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Thank you for your email, your assessment is in the final stage of the
> assessment and you should have your outcome within the next week.
> ...


how do you contact them ? please share email address on which u got above reply


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I am a new member in this forum.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone.

I have submitted my Skill Assessment file for CDR route for Mechanical Engineer and expected the result will come in the month of Feb 2014.

Now I want to change the Job. Can I change the Job at this stage. Will it affect in my result.

Can anyone give guidence on it.


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> why does it seem every single person here is applying through CDR? Is there anyone here submitted thru accords and accredited pathway ?


washington accord here from sg
also waiting.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

I got positive assessment in 24th of october.

and for all those fellow Engs who are worried.
You have to call them!
if you got positively assessed its just a formal air mail being sent to you thats it!! i found my letter of outcome and another letter at the doorman with a complete fortune!

just call them at ~ 13th week you won`t even stay on call more than 3 mins and you will know what is your outcome or current condition.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> why does it seem every single person here is applying through CDR? Is there anyone here submitted thru accords and accredited pathway ?


Because most of the migrants are Engineers from countries that are not part of the Washington accord agreements?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Anxious*



spiritstallion said:


> I got positive assessment in 24th of october.
> 
> and for all those fellow Engs who are worried.
> You have to call them!
> ...


Spirit Stallion i think you were lucky to get that in 13 weeks but in our case their are many people whoi have been waiting for 19 weeks  and they have even called them..few days back the status of engineers Aus was 15 aug which now changed to 27th aug after one month so we are already delayed...............I think its CHRISTMAS near and this will add to our miseries ????????

My receipt date was 30 th september ...............Guys can you tell me when should i be expecting my CDR assessment result?????????????? i am worried after few miserable cases


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

man no need to worry.. if you are an engineer with basic intelligence you can never be negatively assessed... and you have to call them "yourself" for your own case.... there is many scenarios different from a person to another.

For example when i called them at the end of the 13 weeks, they said they already sent me a correspondence a month earlier cause they couldn`t find my IELTS result imagine.
thank god i called again and reached the assessor he was a decent guy and at the end found my IELTS and in less than 3 days he emailed me saying he processed my report and that i was positeivly assessed and replay already sent!

GL to all


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Any news about August applicants ? Did anyone received the outcome e-mail or letter?


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

no at all


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Dear All,

I just gave my IELTS again but this time all went good except Speaking ..............feeling a bit confused ..for result .........................For the Engineers Australian assessment .... i am expecting a result in first week of Jan ...My receipt date is 30th sept. May ALLAH grand me success................IT some times also happen when THE ASSESSMENT OFFICER ask for IELTS RESULT IRRESPECTIVE OF THE fact wee have sent the result ...........Hope everything goes ok


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've sent an enquiry e-mail to EA about my application status and they replied: 

Your letter was signed and sent on 11 December. It should still be in transit. It was sent to your original address.

I guess we are in the same situation, looks like they sent th letters without notification via e-mail


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

i got my positive assessment , thanx all for your help and support , wish me luck in my 4th Ielts try


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> i got my positive assessment , thanx all for your help and support , wish me luck in my 4th Ielts try


Congratulations man ... It has been a long wait..wish u the best in your fourth attempt at IELTS...i will wait for the official letter before I celebrate. Also, I need to take the IELTS for the fourth time as well or consider another type of test.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Leo1986 said:


> i got my positive assessment , thanx all for your help and support , wish me luck in my 4th Ielts try


Dump the IELTS and go for PTE Academic.
See my signature for details.


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi all

I submitted my CDR on 08/10/2014. Hoping to get the outcome by the end of Jan 2015. Cleared IELTS all 7s in 10/07/2014. L-9.0, R-7.5, S-7.0, W-7.0, Overall-7.5. 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear All,

One simple question 
I'm applying for Mechnaical engineering assessment under australian qualifications (Off shore)
Im planning to apply before my IELTS exam. Would this harm my assesment. 
Im working as a sales engineer (Mechanical Products) 

What do you guys think ?

Thanks


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

financepil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> One simple question
> I'm applying for Mechnaical engineering assessment under australian qualifications (Off shore)
> ...


6 Bands in all modules of IELTS is required for positive skills assessment. 

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...on Skills Assessment/msa_booklet_november.pdf
Refer this booklet for more details.


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

hi all,

I got +ve skill assessment from EA today ...i submitted online on 23-11-2014 and outcome on 22-12-2014.

it shows online queue is different than paper based which takes 13 weeks...

rgrds,
moeen


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

mfa said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got +ve skill assessment from EA today ...i submitted online on 23-11-2014 and outcome on 22-12-2014.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Go file your eoi at the earliest


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

mfa said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got +ve skill assessment from EA today ...i submitted online on 23-11-2014 and outcome on 22-12-2014.
> 
> ...


Hi, did you file thru cdr pathway or accredited?


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

The current date under process came to *September 4th 2014* today. And here comes the Christmas break starting tomorrow till Jan 5th. Wishing everyone fast and positive outcome in the new year.  Good luck.  Fingers crossed!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Guys, 

as you may know i contacted EA last week & they confirmed sending my letter on 11 December.. & up to date i don't have the letter. 

i know the Saudi postal office is a mess, i didn't even receive my receipt letter (CID number) it was lost ... and i asked EA to send me a copy via e-mail. 

my question if i don't get the letter, can i ask EA to send me a scan copy of the original letter ? or ask them to arrange for courier service ?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Shocking news*



deepthimudigonda said:


> The current date under process came to *September 4th 2014* today. And here comes the Christmas break starting tomorrow till Jan 5th. Wishing everyone fast and positive outcome in the new year.  Good luck.  Fingers crossed!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


THIS IS REALLY shocking to listen that Christamas holidays shall end on jan 5th then what about our assessment , i am in deep trouble and pain mine assessment date is 30th septemeber and it seems its very long time ...................I should have gone online for the assessment , i committed a horrible mistake ...........No i think the Assessment shall come till end of Jan ................Accordingly it should have been 1st Jan with my time line of 3 months ...................................So again its sad and really disgusting , i think EA should have expedite the process keeping in view the Christmas holidays were about to come .
Guys i need your feed back in this current scenario


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> THIS IS REALLY shocking to listen that Christamas holidays shall end on jan 5th then what about our assessment , i am in deep trouble and pain mine assessment date is 30th septemeber and it seems its very long time ...................I should have gone online for the assessment , i committed a horrible mistake ...........No i think the Assessment shall come till end of Jan ................Accordingly it should have been 1st Jan with my time line of 3 months ...................................So again its sad and really disgusting , i think EA should have expedite the process keeping in view the Christmas holidays were about to come .
> Guys i need your feed back in this current scenario


Christmas vacations for them is mandatory. U can do nothing about it. Absolutely nothing. 

You have to wait for EA assessment. I repeat, you have to wait. Indeed it's bad luck for you but u can't mess with their holidays mind you.


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Hi, did you file thru cdr pathway or accredited?


Hi,

i applied for CDR based


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Relax*



rkrishnaraj said:


> Christmas vacations for them is mandatory. U can do nothing about it. Absolutely nothing.
> 
> You have to wait for EA assessment. I repeat, you have to wait. Indeed it's bad luck for you but u can't mess with their holidays mind you.


Dear i think you have to be utmost cautious in addressing some one ............Mind you its none of your business what i wrote if you feel bad then dont comment .............what ever i felt i said and it was no harm ............Kindly next time be careful in using loud words


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

mfa said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, did you file thru cdr pathway or accredited?
> ...


Hi, congrats on the positive assessment.. How is it possible CDR done in a month? I sent a status email check and it said 13 weeks. Even accredited qualifications is 8 weeks.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> rkrishnaraj said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas vacations for them is mandatory. U can do nothing about it. Absolutely nothing.
> ...


He didn't say anything wrong. If anyone was using '' loud words '', it's you my friend. So calm down and just wait for your assessment results like the rest of us.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Excuse*

If that is the case then i take my words back its good to accept your mistake ..........i was a bit expressive for that i expect EXCUSE and i am saying that form bottom of my heart .........i never wanted to hurt any one ..............Respect for all my friends .........and i am ready to wait .................Bcs patience always pays you well .


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> If that is the case then i take my words back its good to accept your mistake ..........i was a bit expressive for that i expect EXCUSE and i am saying that form bottom of my heart .........i never wanted to hurt any one ..............Respect for all my friends .........and i am ready to wait .................Bcs patience always pays you well .


No worries I know it's frustrating waiting for long time.. Wish you good luck and to everyone too on positive assessment results for 2015!


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Hi, congrats on the positive assessment.. How is it possible CDR done in a month? I sent a status email check and it said 13 weeks. Even accredited qualifications is 8 weeks.



hi,

one of forum member "rkrishnaraj" got assessment in a week time...did you applied online or paper based...in latter case, u have to wait 13-15 weeks.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Sad*



mfa said:


> hi,
> 
> one of forum member "rkrishnaraj" got assessment in a week time...did you applied online or paper based...in latter case, u have to wait 13-15 weeks.


Its really sad that you have to wait so long


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> If that is the case then i take my words back its good to accept your mistake ..........i was a bit expressive for that i expect EXCUSE and i am saying that form bottom of my heart .........i never wanted to hurt any one ..............Respect for all my friends .........and i am ready to wait .................Bcs patience always pays you well .


Dear jamaloo.. You got to really understand the importance of Christmas in Australian culture. Thats what i referred to. No intention of hurting or degrading you. I understand your frustration. Patience is the key


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

mfa said:


> hi,
> 
> one of forum member "rkrishnaraj" got assessment in a week time...did you applied online or paper based...in latter case, u have to wait 13-15 weeks.


I came to know that now assessment takes around one month now instead of 3 days which was in my case.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> I came to know that now assessment takes around one month now instead of 3 days which was in my case.


Online assement i meant


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> rkrishnaraj said:
> 
> 
> > I came to know that now assessment takes around one month now instead of 3 days which was in my case.
> ...


My qualifications are accredited and I applied via Washington Accord on Dec 9. The email status says CDR takes 13 and Accord applications around 8 weeks. Never said online or paper based, so I assumed it meant both.


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> My qualifications are accredited and I applied via Washington Accord on Dec 9. The email status says CDR takes 13 and Accord applications around 8 weeks. Never said online or paper based, so I assumed it meant both.


I also applied online via accords on Dec 3, got CO assigned in abt a week but now I am waiting for my 13 Dec IELTS test result. I guess will be able to get assessment results in a month too.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> I also applied online via accords on Dec 3, got CO assigned in abt a week but now I am waiting for my 13 Dec IELTS test result. I guess will be able to get assessment results in a month too.


How do you know a CO is assigned? I applied 2 weeks ago no news. I thought I just have to wait 8 weeks and then I'll get an email stating the result of the outcome?


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

The system emailed me saying that I need to upload my IELTS results as they don't consider my Singapore degree acceptable for English competency purpose, so I thought maybe a CO was assigned.

Or perhaps someone is doing a round of pre-screening for the COs? Just to make sure everything is ready when the CO processes the case. If all your docs are complete then will receive an outcome directly.


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> How do you know a CO is assigned? I applied 2 weeks ago no news. I thought I just have to wait 8 weeks and then I'll get an email stating the result of the outcome?


Oh and apparently from what other posted, all those applied online got their assessment far under the estimated timeline.

Frankly speaking I seriously have no idea how they managed to drag 8 weeks for accords applications. Most applicants don't even do work experience assessment with them. Am I missing something here? I thought just need check out the names are consistent then off you go


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> Oh and apparently from what other posted, all those applied online got their assessment far under the estimated timeline.
> 
> Frankly speaking I seriously have no idea how they managed to drag 8 weeks for accords applications. Most applicants don't even do work experience assessment with them. Am I missing something here? I thought just need check out the names are consistent then off you go


Yeah that's what I thought. I'm taking my IELTS Jan 10. Initially I wanted to wait till after I got my results before I submit the skills assessment but after finding out it was a 2 month wait AND finding out I can get an exemption for IELTS (since I graduated from the US) I didn't want to waste time. I'm sure nothing will happen in the next 2 weeks since it's Christmas holiday now there. As long as I get the positive assessment by end of Jan I'm happy. 

All we really sent was a passport bio page.. the entire college transcript and the copy of the degree certificate? Seems like really few stuff to prove you're qualified to work as an engineer in Aussie..


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

I think we must be aware of the fact that it takes 13 MONTHS to be for sure for those who submitted their hard copies .

Ielts is mandatory so its better to go for it


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> I think we must be aware of the fact that it takes 13 MONTHS to be for sure for those who submitted their hard copies .
> 
> Ielts is mandatory so its better to go for it


I am exempt from IELTS as my degree is from USA. It's reviewed on case by case basis


----------



## jayant.sircar (Oct 19, 2014)

mfa said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got +ve skill assessment from EA today ...i submitted online on 23-11-2014 and outcome on 22-12-2014.
> 
> ...


congrats dear , will u pls tell me the procedure to file Skill assemsnt to EA online,,,,

rgds
Jayant Sircar


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

jayant.sircar said:


> congrats dear , will u pls tell me the procedure to file Skill assemsnt to EA online,,,,
> 
> rgds
> Jayant Sircar


Here you go, follow the instructions described in this link. So easy. 

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...lls Assessment/msa_applicants_users_guide.pdf


----------



## NVS2014 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,
Any1 here who's CDR was received by EA on 27-Aug-14 and who has the formal response letter from EA in hand?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

NVS2014 said:


> Hi,
> Any1 here who's CDR was received by EA on 27-Aug-14 and who has the formal response letter from EA in hand?


my CDR was received on 25-Aug-14, EA confirmed sending the signed letter on 11 Dec after i inquired about my status on 18 Dec. they sent the letter to my original address via normal mail without asking if i like to arrange for other means.

last time i checked with my post office was last Thursday 25 Dec, nothing yet i still don't have the letter in my hand.

The Saudi post office is a mess & i had bad experience with them before loosing my mails or delaying it for so long. 

i don't know if there is a procedure to ask for new letter & arrange for a courier service this time with tracking number, now i don't know where the heck is my letter !!


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> my CDR was received on 25-Aug-14, EA confirmed sending the signed letter on 11 Dec after i inquired about my status on 18 Dec. they sent the letter to my original address via normal mail without asking if i like to arrange for other means.
> 
> last time i checked with my post office was last Thursday 25 Dec, nothing yet i still don't have the letter in my hand.
> 
> ...


Once they open, call engineers Australia first. Explain them your situation and ask them 100% the letter is misplaced. Ask them to send via email. 

I hope they'll help u


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Once they open, call engineers Australia first. Explain them your situation and ask them 100% the letter is misplaced. Ask them to send via email.
> 
> I hope they'll help u



i will wait until they come back in 5 Jan 15, if i get it before that then i won't. 

i am just afraid they will say your application is paper-based with different path than the e-applications. but hopefully they will help me like they did with the CID number.


----------



## NVS2014 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks Faris. Hope you get the original EA letter soon. 
EA informed me as well that the letter was dispatched around 19-Dec; am still waiting for it.


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

*End of Christmas Break!!!*

Finally one more day for the Christmas Break to end and then the Countdown starts again from Monday. Wish everyone fast processing in the new year.. Good luck.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello All, 

I am going to apply for cdr for engineers australia. Could someone confirm if this is done online?? I tried to fill the options on online Msa portal but there were no options showing up for cdr uploading or similar. Could someone guide me on this?. Does any of you have step by step procedure to apply for cdr for engineers australia??


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. You can apply for CDR through MSA online.


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

sood2gagan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going to apply for cdr for engineers australia. Could someone confirm if this is done online?? I tried to fill the options on online Msa portal but there were no options showing up for cdr uploading or similar. Could someone guide me on this?. Does any of you have step by step procedure to apply for cdr for engineers australia??



Hi

There is a detailed step-by-step procedure in this booklet for CDR applicants.

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...lls Assessment/msa_applicants_users_guide.pdf

Please go through!


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

deepthimudigonda said:


> Good luck!


 thanks for the reply.. But i did tried to create my profile on engineers australia. But the report section didn't comes up. Do you know what could be te possible reason??


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

I am an mechanical engineer.. But i do much more of configuration job related to inventory control and bought out parts. Will it be ok if my show some projects related to these.. ?? Will it be consider under mechanical work??


Do they required proofs for the project i submit for assesment. E.g certification??


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

sood2gagan said:


> thanks for the reply.. But i did tried to create my profile on engineers australia. But the report section didn't comes up. Do you know what could be te possible reason??


 pls disregard that. I did find the option. Could you tell what is the difference between cdr and Washington accord? Is one is preferred over the other.. Washington accord is for india and does not demand any reports to show..


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

I hv submitted CDR based paper based application. I am having EA ref no. Can I create profile on engineer Australia website with this


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

sood2gagan said:


> pls disregard that. I did find the option. Could you tell what is the difference between cdr and Washington accord? Is one is preferred over the other.. Washington accord is for india and does not demand any reports to show..


Choosing the pathway between cdr and Washington accord depends on where you have done your graduation. 

*Washington accord*: If you studied your engineering in an NBA accredited Tier 1 institution (eligible institutions listed here NBA - National Board of Accreditation click on *category of eligible institutions* in the page), then you are eligible to apply through Washington accord.

*CDR*:If your institution is not accredited by NBA as Tier 1, then you have to go for CDR.

In page 12 of this booklet http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...on Skills Assessment/msa_booklet_november.pdf, you can see the link to the signatory bodies of recognised countries for Washington record. International Engineering Agreements In India, it's NBA tier 1 institutions.
In the following link, you can see the *category of eligible institutions* for Washington accord.
NBA - National Board of Accreditation
You can go for *Washington accord ONLY IF your qualifications are from NBA accredited TIER 1 institution*.

Hope this helps.


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

sood2gagan said:


> I am an mechanical engineer.. But i do much more of configuration job related to inventory control and bought out parts. Will it be ok if my show some projects related to these.. ?? Will it be consider under mechanical work??
> 
> 
> Do they required proofs for the project i submit for assesment. E.g certification??


If you are applying through CDR, please go through the pages 15-19 in this booklet
http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...on Skills Assessment/msa_booklet_november.pdf You will get a clear picture of what you should include and how you should prepare documentation for CDR.

I think it's very important that your work experience involves pure engineering tasks in Mechanical. For CDR, you have to write 3 career episodes from your employment, CPD(continuing professional development) and summary statement. The format of all these documents is described in detail in the above link.. 

You don't have to show any evidence for the projects you submit for assessment but they should involve mechanical engineering tasks majorly.


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

Holidays ended and within a couple of days, the processing date jumped forward by one week. Current processing date is *Sept 12th 2014*.  Fingers crossed.!


----------



## wallse (Nov 26, 2014)

I applied online for Washington Accord (accredited) degree skills assessment/degree validation in Environmental Engineering, and for skilled employment relevance assessment, on the 16th November.

MSA online automatic email regarding Status on Monday 5th Jan changed to state that they were reviewing accredited degrees from 14th November. On 7th Jan, the status changed from queued for assessment to 'Assessment in progress". Today, 8th Jan, status changed to outcome granted, and I received the email stating that skills OK, degree AGF level Bachelors for points (10) and experience assessed as relevant for 5+ years (10 points). Now to submit the EOI in time for tomorrows round! 

I would say the email status notifications are pretty accurate now, after all of the major changes from change to online (and mixed responses people have been getting).

Good Luck All

Skilled Independent (189): IELTS 01/11/2014: L-9, R - 9, W - 8.5, S - 9. EA (accredited) submitted/paid: 16/11/2014, Outcome (granted all): 8/11/2014, EOI lodged: 08/11/2014


----------



## FCL (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

I´m in the final steps to send off my CDR to EA as an Industrial Engineer online.

It´s just those CDR´s which really give me a hard time. 
How can I be sure about the content, that I have everything covered they are asking for.
Can you please share your thoughts on this and how you made it through it?
Anyone experiences on what happens when it is being rejected?
Is there an Industrial Engineer active in this forum?

Thank you so much!


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Can you enlighten me on these questions.
1. 3 Career Episodes mean 3 documents with each career episode minimum of about 1500 words and a maximum of about 2500 words?
- Or 1 document comprise of 3 career episodes with minimum of about 1500 words and a maximum of about 2500 words?

2. Is okay to retake IELTS once you lodge your CDR? I wanted to take another test aiming for a higher score so i can get additional points for english test.

Regards,


----------



## ahlawat (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi, 

My assessment application was received by EA on 12th September 2014 & I have received an email from an assessor today i.e. 08th January 2015 that my assessment was interesting & successful & my letter is being prepared. I am confused whether this means I have positive assessment or that my assessment has been successfully completed?

I applied under non accredited CDR mode.


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

krema said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you enlighten me on these questions.
> 1. 3 Career Episodes mean 3 documents with each career episode minimum of about 1500 words and a maximum of about 2500 words?
> ...


I think 1 doc per Career Episode which is no more than 1 a4 page, as listed in the booklet. I hope this correct.


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

ahlawat said:


> Hi,
> 
> My assessment application was received by EA on 12th September 2014 & I have received an email from an assessor today i.e. 08th January 2015 that my assessment was interesting & successful & my letter is being prepared. I am confused whether this means I have positive assessment or that my assessment has been successfully completed?
> 
> I applied under non accredited CDR mode.


I am 99% sure it's a positive outcome as they mentioned that your case was interesting and successful.  Good luck.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

FCL said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I´m in the final steps to send off my CDR to EA as an Industrial Engineer online.
> 
> ...


I`m a production engineer and got assessed as a mechanical the procedure is easy if you are just a smart engineer 
_*you can be sure of the content by checking the description of the professional engineer *_at the end of the Booklet: https://www.engineersaustralia.org....on Skills Assessment/msa_booklet_november.pdf) and how to proof that you are competent to achieve the 16 goals/disciplines they ask for.

For your profession, check the description for it in anzscosearch dot com (or any official anzsco resource that describes what your role/specialty is expected to do).
Also there you can also check states openings in case you aim for a 190/489 visas(in the ANZSCO code) it should say what you are entitled exactly to do.
In case you need to shift from industrial to anything else commonly related like mechanical/production you should show that in your episodes . you should speak about how in those episodes of your projects/careers were involved mainly in that kind of specialization. 

and a last tip, generally speaking you don`t say "i did" you rather put the actual steps you have done practically in points, and any graph/ drawing/ schematic that further supports your good point.

Good luck and just start writing you will make it easily just like a mini-project in university days


----------



## ahlawat (Aug 23, 2014)

I also read on EA website that people who have received letters based on paper applications need to return their original letter with an application fee ($105) & receive another letter of assessment. They say this is for people who have not yet applied to DIBP. Has anyone been through this process already since the online applications were introduced last month?



deepthimudigonda said:


> I am 99% sure it's a positive outcome as they mentioned that your case was interesting and successful.  Good luck.



Visa:189, ANZSCO - 233915, EA applied - 12th Sept, EA email received - 08th Jan, IELTS - 2yr expired on 22nd Sept


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

ahlawat said:


> I also read on EA website that people who have received letters based on paper applications need to return their original letter with an application fee ($105) & receive another letter of assessment. They say this is for people who have not yet applied to DIBP. Has anyone been through this process already since the online applications were introduced last month?


Hi Ahlawat

The announcement in the EA website about returning the original letter is not for everyone. It applies only to the applicants seeking additional assessment services who already have standard assessment outcome letter.

If you open the link for the application form given in the announcement, you can notice the following points.
1. The $105 application fee you mentioned is for getting a duplicate assessment outcome letter if you lost your existing one or to get return of the original assessment application documents.
2. At the beginning of the application form, the description specifies that the applicants who are applying for additional assessment for work experience and/or Phd who already have standard assessment outcome should return their original outcome letter, so that they will get an updated assessment outcome letter after the additional assessment(for which they are applying now) is done.

So, to sum up, *RETURING THE ORIGINAL ASSESSMENT OUTCOME LETTER APPLIES TO ONLY THOSE APPLICANTS WHO SEEK ADDITIONAL ASSESSMENT SERVICES SEPARATELY*.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know a CO is assigned? I applied 2 weeks ago no news. I thought I just have to wait 8 weeks and then I'll get an email stating the result of the outcome?
> ...


Hey, have you got an outcome your skills assessment yet? On January 9 I sent a status email and it said they are looking at November 13 accredited applications. Today I sent another one and it jumped to December 16!!!


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Lets hope the PROCESSING OF SKILLS ASSESSMENT goes faster .......upto date its 15th September.................My Receipt date was 30th September so 15 MORE DAYS for processing ............................it WILL BE 4 months(16 MONTHS ) . ithink it has been the largest duration ....but this patience will definitely be fruitful


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Hey, have you got an outcome your skills assessment yet? On January 9 I sent a status email and it said they are looking at November 13 accredited applications. Today I sent another one and it jumped to December 16!!!


Apparently not, my status is still shown as assessment in-progress and it has been like that for more than a month. Very peculiar lol.

How about yours?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, have you got an outcome your skills assessment yet? On January 9 I sent a status email and it said they are looking at November 13 accredited applications. Today I sent another one and it jumped to December 16!!!
> ...


Mine still says queued for assessment :/ i think you should call in that case. Because from what I read, it won't take more than a few days for the outcome once the status changes to assessment in progress. What did you get for ielts?


----------



## NVS2014 (Oct 3, 2014)

NVS2014 said:


> Thanks Faris. Hope you get the original EA letter soon.
> EA informed me as well that the letter was dispatched around 19-Dec; am still waiting for it.



Just to update this forum. Early Jan, I received the formal letter from EA informing of the positive outcome. The letter is dated 18-Dec-14.


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> Lets hope the PROCESSING OF SKILLS ASSESSMENT goes faster .......upto date its 15th September.................My Receipt date was 30th September so 15 MORE DAYS for processing ............................it WILL BE 4 months(16 MONTHS ) . ithink it has been the largest duration ....but this patience will definitely be fruitful


Hi,

Wish you the best for the outcome.

I also applied online in 12 Dec 14 ( CDR path) and have no idea if the processing time is the same as paper-based.

Does anyone know the processing time for online applications?
Please correct me if I am wrong, I heard EA will not longer hard copy of the outcome. In lieu, they'll send an e-copy?


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

NVS2014 said:


> Just to update this forum. Early Jan, I received the formal letter from EA informing of the positive outcome. The letter is dated 18-Dec-14.


Wow, it took nearly a month to arrive? What a delay.

Please share with us when did you you send your docs for assessment.


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Mine still says queued for assessment :/ i think you should call in that case. Because from what I read, it won't take more than a few days for the outcome once the status changes to assessment in progress. What did you get for ielts?


Yup I will definitely call them if still no updates by the end of this week, so hopefully I can still catch the upcoming round of EOI submission. Perhaps they felt they assigned a CO to me too fast so they are taking some sweet time to make it up 

I got R9L9S7W6.5, wth lol... Just took TOEFL last Saturday and hopefully I can get better result. I think I definitely deserve higher for writing, but still the remarking process is too time consuming, rather try my luck with TOEFL. How about your IELTS?


----------



## ahlawat (Aug 23, 2014)

When did you receive email from EA that your assessment has been done? I received my email on 8th Jan & was thinking will get the letter in about 10 days, too hopeful?




NVS2014 said:


> Just to update this forum. Early Jan, I received the formal letter from EA informing of the positive outcome. The letter is dated 18-Dec-14.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Mine still says queued for assessment :/ i think you should call in that case. Because from what I read, it won't take more than a few days for the outcome once the status changes to assessment in progress. What did you get for ielts?
> ...


I called yesterday and no idea what they are saying. They said my app still in the queue and hasn't been touched yet. I ask then why is December 22 apps being looked at in that case per your automated response. Couldn't make out an answer.

I just took ielts on Saturday. Results out on the 23. I must get 8 for all to get enough points for EOI, so fingers crossed... Let me know when you hear about your Skills Assessment. Good ot luck!


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> I called yesterday and no idea what they are saying. They said my app still in the queue and hasn't been touched yet. I ask then why is December 22 apps being looked at in that case per your automated response. Couldn't make out an answer.
> 
> I just took ielts on Saturday. Results out on the 23. I must get 8 for all to get enough points for EOI, so fingers crossed... Let me know when you hear about your Skills Assessment. Good ot luck!


Wow a min 8 is kind of challenging even for native speakers I suppose, good luck! Perhaps you should take TOEFL as well just to be safe, it feels a lot easier than IELTS and I heard most people tend to get better results.

I think most likely their online status system is having problem, don't think they can be efficient enough to process 22nd Dec by now lol.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > I called yesterday and no idea what they are saying. They said my app still in the queue and hasn't been touched yet. I ask then why is December 22 apps being looked at in that case per your automated response. Couldn't make out an answer.
> ...


Haha.. I grew up speaking English at home so it's different for me. I'm anxious about the results,dont know if I can wait till next Friday lol. I took toefl before, as I had to before coming to study here in USA. It's harder I think for aussie immigration because they require 30/30 for writing. I need the 20 points from superior English, otherwise I can't apply for 189 Haha. 

Yeah it could be. Until I get my ielts results it's not like I can submit my EOI anyway, so I'm prepared to wait another few weeks. It's exactly 5 weeks since I submitted to EA, so hopefully I'll get a positive result in 2 weeks!


----------



## NVS2014 (Oct 3, 2014)

ktth09 said:


> Wow, it took nearly a month to arrive? What a delay.
> 
> Please share with us when did you you send your docs for assessment.


I believe the delay was on account of the holiday season............Christmas & New Year.

I had sent the CDR around 21/Aug; it was received by EA on 28/Aug (as stated in the receipt).


----------



## NVS2014 (Oct 3, 2014)

ahlawat said:


> When did you receive email from EA that your assessment has been done? I received my email on 8th Jan & was thinking will get the letter in about 10 days, too hopeful?



I didn't receive any e-mail. I was informed over the phone that the letter was sent.....result wasn't disclosed........I only received the letter last week.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Test Result*



NVS2014 said:


> I didn't receive any e-mail. I was informed over the phone that the letter was sent.....result wasn't disclosed........I only received the letter last week.



Dear can you tell me the cell number on which you called .My receipt date of assessment was 30th September .

Please tell me the way through which i may know the assessment of my CDR ???????


----------



## FCL (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Krema,

"It is recommended that each narrative be a minimum of about 1500 words and a maximum of about 2500 words." That follows a yes to your first question.

I´m not hundred percent certain, but why not using a better and later gained IELTS result for your EoI. I dont think it has to be the same you used for the EA assessment.

How is the CDR preparation going for you?

Cheers, FCL


----------



## NVS2014 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear can you tell me the cell number on which you called .My receipt date of assessment was 30th September .
> 
> Please tell me the way through which i may know the assessment of my CDR ???????



Hi. Usually the receipt has the toll-free number on which you can dial. You can also dial on their number mentioned in their website +61 2 6270 6555.

But prior to making the call please check EA's progress by sending an e-mail to msastatus(attherate)engineersaustralia(dot)org(dot)au with only Status typed in the Subject............message body should be empty. You will get an automated response within 10 mins which indicates the status.

If their status indicates that they are reviewing docs received after 30-Sep, then you may make the call.


----------



## wajahatj (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello Guys
I have been a silent reader for a long time and its been of great source of information, people here are really helpful. I submitted my CDR electronically on 30th of November 2014. The receipt says that I should expect an outcome in 12-13 weeks, but I have seen posts from which I have understood that electronically submitted applications are processed with a bit faster pace. Lets see I hope I will get the outcome by the end of February.

And yeah I am a telecom engineer and right now no state is sponsoring Telecom Engineers so I have to get 10 points for IELTS, which seems to be quite a task for me, as previously I got OA 7 bands but got 6 in writing. I am planning to appear again in 10 days hopefully i ll be able to manage 7 bands in each of the module.

All the best guys.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

hi guys,

My outcome letter was sign and sent on 10th December 2014, until today i didn't receive the letter and i think it was misplaced or lost from the Saudi Post office. i have looked everywhere but no luck.

i am now planning to file an official request to provide a duplicate letter of the original, i am going to include in my mail:

1. Payment of Slandered administration fee.
2. Statutory Declaration act 1959.

my question is:

this time i would like to appoint a third party to receive the new outcome letter on my behalf, this third party is my cousin in Melbourne. 

Can i include her address and appoint her using:

Appointment of person to receive Assessment information form ? 

please advise on how to do the appointment, i will be more comfortable to insure i got the outcome letter through my cousin in Melbourne. Instead of risking it to be lost again by the Saudi Post Office.

i am loosing hope & patience after all this time.

thanks in advance


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> My outcome letter was sign and sent on 10th December 2014, until today i didn't receive the letter and i think it was misplaced or lost from the Saudi Post office. i have looked everywhere but no luck.
> 
> ...


Call them and explain your situation.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Call them and explain your situation.


i have called them today the operator had no idea and no one was available from the assessment team..anyway she asked to write an e-mail which i did. 

i think they won't answer me before Monday and i am traveling to another city to sign the Statutory Declaration in front of a witness from Australian Embassy on Sunday and i wanted to include the authorization to a third party in that declaration. 

so it would be nice to know if anyone had authorized anyone to collect on his behalf to a third party before rather than an agent.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Processing Time*

Does any one know what is the current Date of CDR processing by Engineer Australia .Last time i saw it was 22nd of Sep.
Next when this will be winded , i mean those who have send via hard copy ....when they Engineers AUS will FINISH those Cases
.Last date was 30thSep and luckily or un likely i am one of those candidates who got the receipt date .


----------



## wajahatj (Jan 15, 2015)

Alhamdulillah
Today I have got my assessment letter from EA, I submitted by docs electronically on 30th nov and got the outcome today. It seems electronically submitted applications take about 6 weeks processing time.
I have got the outcome as Telecommunication Engineer.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

wajahatj said:


> Alhamdulillah
> Today I have got my assessment letter from EA, I submitted by docs electronically on 30th nov and got the outcome today. It seems electronically submitted applications take about 6 weeks processing time.
> I have got the outcome as Telecommunication Engineer.


Congratulation, cdr or accredited?


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I receive nothing from EA regarding the submission of documents (by mail) except that my credit card has been credited by EA for the application. I assumed that is the acknowledgment of my submission. 

According to EA website, the turnaround time should be 13 weeks for non-accredited qualification. Which 13th weeks shall fall somewhere around this time, but I'm yet been informed by them. Shall i start to worry?

Regards,
Andy


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

andy1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I receive nothing from EA regarding the submission of documents (by mail) except that my credit card has been credited by EA for the application. I assumed that is the acknowledgment of my submission.
> 
> ...


you don't need to worry in my case it took them around 16 weeks to finish the assessment. you can check where they are now by sending a status e-mail, i have just send a status e-mail and they are currently working on applications received on 25th September. 

but don't do my mistake if didn't get the acknowledgment letter by mail, you should send then an e-mail to memberservices and ask them two thing:

1. your CID number ...this contact id is the id used in all of your communication.

2. tell them you will arrange for a courier service to pick the letter when it is ready or provide them with your current address.


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> you don't need to worry in my case it took them around 16 weeks to finish the assessment. you can check where they are now by sending a status e-mail, i have just send a status e-mail and they are currently working on applications received on 25th September.
> 
> but don't do my mistake if didn't get the acknowledgment letter by mail, you should send then an e-mail to memberservices and ask them two thing:
> 
> ...


Hi Faris,

Thanks for your advice. I'm not aware about this EA ID. Will drop a few lines to them right now.


----------



## wajahatj (Jan 15, 2015)

Through CDR, but I submitted my docs electronically and not by regular mail.


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Congratulation, cdr or accredited?


May I know which number did you call to ask EA regarding the MSA status? I tried this one +61 2 6270 6555 but got redirected to some voice mail, so strange.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulation, cdr or accredited?
> ...


That's the one. They don't answer the phone most of the time I called. Still no outcome yet? When did you submit your docs again?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulation, cdr or accredited?
> ...


When you call, and they ask you to choose the number.. Press 6 which I think is for all other enquires. I notice they tend to answer the phone more than if you choose the option for MSA, which I think is 3 or 4


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> When you call, and they ask you to choose the number.. Press 6 which I think is for all other enquires. I notice they tend to answer the phone more than if you choose the option for MSA, which I think is 3 or 4


I submitted early Dec, can't remember the exact date aldy but at least 1.5 months until now. Thanks for the tips, let me try again 

U got back anything yet?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > When you call, and they ask you to choose the number.. Press 6 which I think is for all other enquires. I notice they tend to answer the phone more than if you choose the option for MSA, which I think is 3 or 4
> ...


No worries! Let me know. Nothing, I called last Tuesday and asked about the status email and like you said, it's a mistake. That day they were doing November 24th applications. So by now they should have finished yours? Call them to ask. I hope to get my outcome by next Friday.


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> No worries! Let me know. Nothing, I called last Tuesday and asked about the status email and like you said, it's a mistake. That day they were doing November 24th applications. So by now they should have finished yours? Call them to ask. I hope to get my outcome by next Friday.



Haha I just sent another email, they claimed they are processing 5 Jan accords application, can you believe it lol.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > No worries! Let me know. Nothing, I called last Tuesday and asked about the status email and like you said, it's a mistake. That day they were doing November 24th applications. So by now they should have finished yours? Call them to ask. I hope to get my outcome by next Friday.
> ...


Lol yeah I just sent one too.. I dunno why they didn't fix it, I asked them bout it last week and they said its definitely a mistake.. Were you able to reach them over the phone?


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Lol yeah I just sent one too.. I dunno why they didn't fix it, I asked them bout it last week and they said its definitely a mistake.. Were you able to reach them over the phone?


ya just got through like 5 mins ago. They said they have been quite busy recently and will try to finalise it asap. (which roughly translates to "oh okay you just wait" I suppose)


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Lol yeah I just sent one too.. I dunno why they didn't fix it, I asked them bout it last week and they said its definitely a mistake.. Were you able to reach them over the phone?
> ...


Did they say what date they're processing? I'm guessing around Dec 3. You should hv the outcome by Friday I think. Anyway, just curious if you don't mind me asking.. How are you claiming your 60 points?


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Did they say what date they're processing? I'm guessing around Dec 3. You should hv the outcome by Friday I think. Anyway, just curious if you don't mind me asking.. How are you claiming your 60 points?


I hope can get it by Friday. If my TOEFL turns out to be lucky later today or tomorrow then can apply for EOI this Friday already.

As for the points:
age: 30, English: 10 (hopefully lol), qualification: 15, partner: 5

Just nice lol. Although I can claim 5 from working experience, I guess I will just give that up in view of short/non-existent queue to speed up my visa processing. I am not in that 3 occupation so I think I should be quite safe.

How about yours? I suppose you are older than me right?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Did they say what date they're processing? I'm guessing around Dec 3. You should hv the outcome by Friday I think. Anyway, just curious if you don't mind me asking.. How are you claiming your 60 points?
> ...


Ah very nice.. Fairly different from mine. No I'm younger, I got age-25, degree-15, and hopefully ielts - 20. Without the ielts I can't apply at all, I can't claim points for anything else. I do have relatives in Australia that can sponsor me for 10 points so technically I can apply for 489 but that's a provisional visa, and looking at the invitation rounds on the immigration website nobody with 60points ever gets invited for 489. Only people with 65 usually get invited..so this ielts is really all I have lol! Good luck to us both, my results are out this Friday.


----------



## civiccanada (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi I am applying for assessment from Canada and included 3 employers. I am worried if EA will contact my current employer to verify the information. Everything is based on facts. It is just so senstive for current employer to be contacted when I am not ready to quit my job and move. Anyone had EA call their employers to verify the job?

Thanks


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

civiccanada said:


> Hi I am applying for assessment from Canada and included 3 employers. I am worried if EA will contact my current employer to verify the information. Everything is based on facts. It is just so senstive for current employer to be contacted when I am not ready to quit my job and move. Anyone had EA call their employers to verify the job?
> 
> Thanks


They won't. I don't know about Canada but I think here in the US and maybe Australia it is illegal for a body to contact your employer without your consent. Anyway even if they do, you have nothing to worry about.. It's a skills assessment, not a reference call for a new job.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Did they say what date they're processing? I'm guessing around Dec 3. You should hv the outcome by Friday I think. Anyway, just curious if you don't mind me asking.. How are you claiming your 60 points?
> ...


How did it go? Hope everything went well?


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> How did it go? Hope everything went well?



Toefl was ok but EA is still dragging on. My CO emailed me today and said they are having some system glitches, and they could not find the IELTS TRF I have uploaded. They are also not satisfied with the signatory on my wife's exchange transcript. (It was signed by some student admin rather than the university registrar, stupid ETH.)

I was like hey it was for credit transfer only, those courses are not even graded so I really don't understand why they are so concerned about that. 

Well, basically wont be able to submit today, hope they can sort it out by the next round.

Oh btw they even promised to process my application with "high priority", well...

Did u get the IELTS result u need?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > How did it go? Hope everything went well?
> ...


Oh sorry to hear that.. No worries, even if they got it today you won't have made today's invitation rounds. The next one is Feb 13, we will both get invited in the next round  yes I just got my results and I made it.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Assessment result*

Dear all ,

I have few questions that i will like you to answer:

1. My receipt date for CDR ASSESSMENT was 30 th september which has passed because currently CDR received on 1 st october is under assessment , now how will i know that my CDR has been dispatched via courier ? dont Engineers Aus send any email regarding the result of the assessment or should not they have to notify the applicant if in case they have dispatched the Letter from their side so we can follow it , it so confusing to wait for 10 days and then not sure if it has been sent or not .I have send them an email but it has not been answered from past two days .

2. Should we mention the details of OUR WORK EXPERIENCE starting from our job even if we were a trainee engineer ?does experience of trainee engineer counts ???bcs i have four years of experience now including this period .

3 . dear for applying for EOI and further for SS do we have to submit the certified documents or true scan of documents shall fulfil the requirements.


Please apologize me if u found anything vague or essentri


----------



## jasbir (Jul 4, 2014)

Faris bro,

how are you doing,

offlate i couldnt visit this thread.

I applied for visa under industrial engineering category for 189 visa..

Where is your app currently..

Congrats for positive skill assessment..i remember how u were worried in october november ....

Be in touch...

Cheers....



faris_ksa said:


> you don't need to worry in my case it took them around 16 weeks to finish the assessment. You can check where they are now by sending a status e-mail, i have just send a status e-mail and they are currently working on applications received on 25th september.
> 
> But don't do my mistake if didn't get the acknowledgment letter by mail, you should send then an e-mail to memberservices and ask them two thing:
> 
> ...


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Ah very nice.. Fairly different from mine. No I'm younger, I got age-25, degree-15, and hopefully ielts - 20. Without the ielts I can't apply at all, I can't claim points for anything else. I do have relatives in Australia that can sponsor me for 10 points so technically I can apply for 489 but that's a provisional visa, and looking at the invitation rounds on the immigration website nobody with 60points ever gets invited for 489. Only people with 65 usually get invited..so this ielts is really all I have lol! Good luck to us both, my results are out this Friday.


May I know the date when you submitted your CDR?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

ktth09 said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Ah very nice.. Fairly different from mine. No I'm younger, I got age-25, degree-15, and hopefully ielts - 20. Without the ielts I can't apply at all, I can't claim points for anything else. I do have relatives in Australia that can sponsor me for 10 points so technically I can apply for 489 but that's a provisional visa, and looking at the invitation rounds on the immigration website nobody with 60points ever gets invited for 489. Only people with 65 usually get invited..so this ielts is really all I have lol! Good luck to us both, my results are out this Friday.
> ...


No cdr, Washington Accord pathway


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Could anyone please share what is the current turnaround for CDR path?


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

ktth09 said:


> Could anyone please share what is the current turnaround for CDR path?


13 weeks as stated in their official website (not including the 2 weeks end of the year closure). But it could take longer if the application numbers in great quantity.

Mine accepted on 8th October and still awaiting for it.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

jasbir said:


> Faris bro,
> 
> how are you doing,
> 
> ...


Hi bro jasbir, 

thank you for your kind wishes & i hope you get the grant asap. 

i still didn't receive my outcome letter, it was sent on 11 Dec, it was lost by the Saudi Post & on top of that there was a slight mistake in my university name in the letter as i saw in the copy. 

anyway i have asked EA to issue me a new letter & correct the mistake. The letter was issued last week and i am waiting for the letter hopefully will get it this week. It has been 5 months since i applied, but alhamdullilaah the important thing that i got the +ve outcome. this whole process was\is a test to my patience & persistence  

for the time being i am planning to apply for 190 visa in Feb, since it has faster processing timeline especially for High risk countries like mine. if i am not successful then i will go for the 189 and wait.


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Friends , 
Engineers Australia received my CDR application at 26 September, today 27.1.2015 I received positive assesment of my application. I just want to share this information for those who want to estimate their CDR assesment time.
Good Luck Everybody


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

expattr said:


> Hi Friends ,
> Engineers Ausatralia received my CDR application at 26 September, today 27.1.2015 I received positive assesment of my application. I just want to share this information for those who is waiting CDR assesment.
> Good Luck Everybody


Hi there,

You received by email or postage?

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

andy1985 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You received by email or postage?
> 
> ...


Hi Andy , 
I am living in Melbourne and I received result by post. But I do not receive any e mail from engineers australia


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

expattr said:


> Hi Andy ,
> I am living in Melbourne and I received result by post. But I do not receive any e mail from engineers australia


I see. I guess it will take longer time to reach Malaysia.

Btw, congrats!


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

andy1985 said:


> I see. I guess it will take longer time to reach Malaysia.
> 
> Btw, congrats!


good luck


----------



## ahlawat (Aug 23, 2014)

hi all

I received an email from EA that my assessment has been successful on 08th January. It has been 20 days but I haven't received my outcome letter. Is there some place I can follow up?

Cheers


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

andy1985 said:


> 13 weeks as stated in their official website (not including the 2 weeks end of the year closure). But it could take longer if the application numbers in great quantity.
> 
> Mine accepted on 8th October and still awaiting for it.


I've just sent an email regarding the status, and got a reply saying that application lodged on 07Oct is being process. I guess your outcome will be available in the next few days.

I lodged my application online via CDR path on 12Dec, but not sure if it would take the same 13 wks to process or is quicker. I heard someone said it is quicker through electronic way than the paper-based. Could anyone shed a light on this.


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

expattr said:


> Hi Friends ,
> Engineers Australia received my CDR application at 26 September, today 27.1.2015 I received positive assesment of my application. I just want to share this information for those who want to estimate their CDR assesment time.
> Good Luck Everybody


Congratulations.
4 months is quite a long time. Compared to ACS's, it is just 4-6 weeks. 
Quite a frustrating wait. Our patience is being tested.


----------



## ansalthered (Sep 23, 2014)

can anybody tell me whats going on with CDR assessment?

I send an email to EA regarding my outcome,

they says 
"A Letter is being prepared and will be posted with shortcomings and questions which must be addressed prior to completion of the assessment. The Letter of shortcomings will be posted next week. We do not issue electronic copies of the letter"

what does that mean?
is it negative assessment?,i am worrying because they are sending it as hardcopy

and if I posted the shortcomings ,still they take 13 weeks?

help please..


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> No cdr, Washington Accord pathway


Did you apply online or paper-based? How did you get your result, electronically or by post?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

ansalthered said:


> can anybody tell me whats going on with CDR assessment?
> 
> I send an email to EA regarding my outcome,
> 
> ...


no worries as far as i know if you address the shortcomings and re-send the updated reports it will not take long before you get the +ve outcome. may be a week or two after they receive your updated file.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

ktth09 said:


> Congratulations.
> 4 months is quite a long time. Compared to ACS's, it is just 4-6 weeks.
> Quite a frustrating wait. Our patience is being tested.


it is quite a long wait compared to ACS, but they are catching up with their new online path. if you applied via online you will get the results faster. i have seen some people getting the outcome in a month even CDR. 

the problem is with the paper-based applications, official correspondence is done only by mail. so you will have to wait for your outcome letter some time it could take weeks before you get it, unlike online they will send you a PDF file.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

ktth09 said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > No cdr, Washington Accord pathway
> ...


Im still waiting for my results. I applied online, so all correspondence is online. Nothing sent by post


----------



## lm182851 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Instrumentation Engineer*

Guys,

I am new to this forum. I am planning to submit an application in Engineer Australia for my wife's skill assessment i.e Instrumentation Engineer.(only for Engineer degree).

When i read the guidelines, found that IELTS was mentioned mandatory to submit the application is that true?

Does she really need to get 6 in IELTS to get an assessment for her degree.

Basic expectation is, i would like to get an additional 5 points for my partner's degree.

Please advise.

Much appreciate your help on this.

Thanks
Muthu


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

lm182851 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am planning to submit an application in Engineer Australia for my wife's skill assessment i.e Instrumentation Engineer.(only for Engineer degree).
> 
> ...


Yes she needs at least 6 in all four IELTS modules (reading,listening, writing & speaking). It is mandatory to get the assessment unlike ACS for example they don't require prove of English language.


----------



## lm182851 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you for your prompt response.


----------



## ahlawat (Aug 23, 2014)

ansalthered said:


> can anybody tell me whats going on with CDR assessment?
> 
> I send an email to EA regarding my outcome,
> 
> ...



What email id did you follow up with on? My assessment is done but I have not received the letter in 20days.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello all

I have made the following document and all set for filling my MSA. 

1) cdr career episode 1(20pages)
2) cdr career episode 2 20-25 pages
3) cdr career episode 3 11 pages
4) cpd 4 pages
5) summary 9 pages

I m applying through engineers australia

Is there any page limitation condition on any of these 5 docs? Someone has told me the cpd must not be more than 2 pages 

In my two cdr i have put one page full for my company profile. Is this ok or should i reduce it to a small paragraph

Some of the points on summary report are not exactly mention in cdr. Would that going to make any problem? Although i did perform them at some level during the project. And i mention the location at the state where i used those skills. Would this be fine or should i mention the same in details?


----------



## anonimus (Jan 23, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have made the following document and all set for filling my MSA.
> 
> ...


bro,
there is a suggested number of words from EA, for each Career Episode is 2500 words. I think it's too much in your case.
1,2,3: Suggested limit to 2500 words
4. 1 page
5. It's a summary, so it should be short 

Hope that helps

EA Book: https://www.engineersaustralia.org....sment/migration_skills_assessment_booklet.pdf


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you , 
Just keep yourself relaxed 



ktth09 said:


> Congratulations.
> 4 months is quite a long time. Compared to ACS's, it is just 4-6 weeks.
> Quite a frustrating wait. Our patience is being tested.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

anonimus said:


> bro, there is a suggested number of words from EA, for each Career Episode is 2500 words. I think it's too much in your case. 1,2,3: Suggested limit to 2500 words 4. 1 page 5. It's a summary, so it should be short  Hope that helps EA Book: https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/shado/About%20Us/Migration%20Skills%20Assessment/migration_skills_assessment_booklet.pdf


Thanks for the help.. Will make the needful changes


----------



## ansalthered (Sep 23, 2014)

ahlawat said:


> What email id did you follow up with on? My assessment is done but I have not received the letter in 20days.


did you receive an email regarding the outcome? if not it is better to send an email to

engineers australia,it is available at EA web


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

hey guys, 

i just wanted you to know that today i have finally got my assessment letter, my timeline was:

Application received 25th August 2014 >>> letter issued 10th December 2014 

it was a long wait and i was unfortunate that my letter was lost by the local post, so i had to ask for a new one and i have received it today.

Thank you for all of your support & help during this process. and i hope the new guys will get the outcome faster than we did as a paper based applicants.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> ya just got through like 5 mins ago. They said they have been quite busy recently and will try to finalise it asap. (which roughly translates to "oh okay you just wait" I suppose)


hey truetypezk, any news on your MSA outcome yet?


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> hey truetypezk, any news on your MSA outcome yet?


I got mine last week, they are still processing my wife's, suppose coz of her transcript.

Gotta call them tomorrow lol.

Urs still no news?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> I got mine last week, they are still processing my wife's, suppose coz of her transcript.
> 
> Gotta call them tomorrow lol.
> 
> Urs still no news?


no news yet, but definitely think it should be in my email latest by this friday? December 9 submitted, so 8 weeks will be on Tuesday. guess you submitted the EOI already, good luck!


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> no news yet, but definitely think it should be in my email latest by this friday? December 9 submitted, so 8 weeks will be on Tuesday. guess you submitted the EOI already, good luck!


Nop I need my wife's 5 pts (or the other way round) to submit EOI. Otherwise we need to claim the working experience points, which can be potentially problematic and time consuming. My MSA occupation is Electrical Engineer according to the title of degree, but I have been mostly doing software development. My wife's MSA occupation will be Chemical Engineer (which suppose to be those who work in chemical plants according to the website description) but she has been doing energy research. I can foresee lots of troubles if DIBP decides to take a closer look at what we did exactly.

That's why we thought it might be easier paying EA $300 to get the 5 pts. Hopefully without the need for background check the application can be faster too. I heard China nationals are very likely to be "greeted" with background check, thanks to our fame for producing fraudsters.

Btw I got my outcome letter on Thursday, but apparently the letter was dated on the previous Friday. Intriguing...

Is ur application with a case officer yet?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> Nop I need my wife's 5 pts (or the other way round) to submit EOI. Otherwise we need to claim the working experience points, which can be potentially problematic and time consuming. My MSA occupation is Electrical Engineer according to the title of degree, but I have been mostly doing software development. My wife's MSA occupation will be Chemical Engineer (which suppose to be those who work in chemical plants according to the website description) but she has been doing energy research. I can foresee lots of troubles if DIBP decides to take a closer look at what we did exactly.
> 
> That's why we thought it might be easier paying EA $300 to get the 5 pts. Hopefully without the need for background check the application can be faster too. I heard China nationals are very likely to be "greeted" with background check, thanks to our fame for producing fraudsters.
> 
> ...


Oh, I get what you mean. Thanks for explaining! No, mine still says "Queued for Assesssment" after all this time. Im confident the outcome will come out this week though, since yours took 8 weeks and I saw other peoples timelines also 8 weeks.

So the skills assessment you did for yourself and your wife is just the basic $320 assessment to verify that the degree is comparable to that done in Australia? You didn't pay any extra to do those employment stuff? Now I'm a little confused, because I'm not sure if I'm supposed to have done it. I graduated in 2013 and only been working for less than 2 years, so I can't claim any points for work experience (since you need 3 years to get 5 points for overseas experience).

Did I do the right thing?


----------



## abdelhameed (Dec 11, 2014)

HI Gus,
could anyone share experience, how to make an image with min resolution 300 dpi?? 
shall i use Photoshop ? i dont have any experience with it, i saw some videos on youtube explain how to do it but it make zoom on photos cause hiding of some details?..
thanks in advance


----------



## anonimus (Jan 23, 2015)

abdelhameed said:


> HI Gus,
> could anyone share experience, how to make an image with min resolution 300 dpi??
> shall i use Photoshop ? i dont have any experience with it, i saw some videos on youtube explain how to do it but it make zoom on photos cause hiding of some details?..
> thanks in advance


I think you are interpreting this wrong. The 300dpi requirement is when you scan your document. You need to set your scanner (normally with printer) to at least 300dpi before you scan your documents. Hope this helps.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Has anyone submitted for skills assesment online? i am having issues doing so.
i submitted the documents with my email id but got some error.

when i tried again, it said that the email id is already registered.

Please help.


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> I got mine last week, they are still processing my wife's, suppose coz of her transcript.
> 
> Gotta call them tomorrow lol.
> 
> Urs still no news?


Congrats to ur successful outcome.
Hi, did you apply via CDR or accord path?
Dow did the EA send the result to you, via email or post?


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Oh, I get what you mean. Thanks for explaining! No, mine still says "Queued for Assesssment" after all this time. Im confident the outcome will come out this week though, since yours took 8 weeks and I saw other peoples timelines also 8 weeks.
> 
> So the skills assessment you did for yourself and your wife is just the basic $320 assessment to verify that the degree is comparable to that done in Australia? You didn't pay any extra to do those employment stuff? Now I'm a little confused, because I'm not sure if I'm supposed to have done it. I graduated in 2013 and only been working for less than 2 years, so I can't claim any points for work experience (since you need 3 years to get 5 points for overseas experience).
> 
> Did I do the right thing?


Yup we just did the basic degree assessment.

From what I have read, u don't need to assess your working experience even if you are claiming the pts in your EOI. EA only provides an opinion on your working experience but DIBP will do their own check if needed. In short the EA thing is just a waste of money.

So I suppose if you are not even claiming the working exp pts, it is completely unnecessary.


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

ktth09 said:


> Congrats to ur successful outcome.
> Hi, did you apply via CDR or accord path?
> Dow did the EA send the result to you, via email or post?


Thanks! I applied through Washington's accord. They email the outcome to me.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Does engineers australia deduct some experience like acs??


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello Expats.. 
I need some help. My application for CDR migration skills assessment was received on October 9th. The automated status mail says that applications on 13th October are being processed currently which I presume that my application is already processed. But I did not get any notification either an email or a phone call. I called them up but they say they cant tell anything as I have appointed a MARA agent. My agent says he sent them a mail 4 days ago and they havent replied. I asked him couple of times to call them up and find out. But he says he cant do that as they wouldnt respond to his phone calls. I think I am in a fix  
Can anyone tell whats happening in my case. how to know the status. If at all i have no other way but to wait, how long would it take for the snail mail to arrive (I am in India. just a ball park, I know it take diffetnt times based on the country)


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

Dear All,
I've applied for EA assessment and having following general queries regarding the time lines and the role of EA assessment in next step for EOI. 

1. My application was submitted on 23rd Jan, 15 and still its status is 'Queued for assessment'. How long it takes to start the processing.

2. I have applied/paid using Myportal for EA assessment for non-accredit qualification where i have submitted CDR and other documents as per the requirement. Question is: At the time of apply, i didn't choose any additional service (like Phd, or Skilled Employment) but now i read the msa booklet again and i reckon that i might have required additional services for skilled employment as i have 09+ years work experience. However , I applied for standard assessment and having plan to proceed for visa subclass 190 where i would claim 15 points of skilled employment. 

Please confirm, if i get successful assessment of my current application (standard assessment), would i be able to claim 15 points or i need to apply for additional services (for Skilled Employment) as well to claim these points. 

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## superqiulin (Dec 15, 2014)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Hello Expats..
> I need some help. My application for CDR migration skills assessment was received on October 9th. The automated status mail says that applications on 13th October are being processed currently which I presume that my application is already processed. But I did not get any notification either an email or a phone call. I called them up but they say they cant tell anything as I have appointed a MARA agent. My agent says he sent them a mail 4 days ago and they havent replied. I asked him couple of times to call them up and find out. But he says he cant do that as they wouldnt respond to his phone calls. I think I am in a fix
> Can anyone tell whats happening in my case. how to know the status. If at all i have no other way but to wait, how long would it take for the snail mail to arrive (I am in India. just a ball park, I know it take diffetnt times based on the country)


What I can tell you for sure is that the Status created by that email address is MISTAKEN. This is confirmed by EA. They said they would fix it but you know how they work. The reception lady told me specifically that the automatic email response did NOT count Christmas leave (and weekends?) in the time estimation. Go figure. Give it a few more weeks and be patient


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

Dear Members,

Is there any one who applied CDR paper based (Not online) application in between 25 to 30 October and receive there outcome or any kind of inquiry, feedback from EA?


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

mahbubul said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Is there any one who applied CDR paper based (Not online) application in between 25 to 30 October and receive there outcome or any kind of inquiry, feedback from EA?


My receipt date at EA is 24-Oct. I haven't heard anything from them so far. Will drop an email in the next week to inquire about the status of my application.


----------



## ahlawat (Aug 23, 2014)

Dear All

I applied under CDR mode on 12th September. I received email from assessor on 08th Jan. He signed my letter on 12th jan. I have received the letter via normal mail on 04th Feb!

Long wait but worth it! I got positive assessment as Environment Engineer & also for 60months work experience.

Regards


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

usmanakbar07 said:


> My receipt date at EA is 24-Oct. I haven't heard anything from them so far. Will drop an email in the next week to inquire about the status of my application.


Thanks bro. It seems that we are in the same sale. According to EA, they are assessing application received on 13th October 2014. Hope we will here some news by the end of this month.


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

ahlawat said:


> Dear All
> 
> I applied under CDR mode on 12th September. I received email from assessor on 08th Jan. He signed my letter on 12th jan. I have received the letter via normal mail on 04th Feb!
> 
> ...


Can you please update your signature with details>


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

mahbubul said:


> Thanks bro. It seems that we are in the same sale. According to EA, they are assessing application received on 13th October 2014. Hope we will here some news by the end of this month.


yeah, we applied around the same time. You should also send an enquiry email to them in next week just to be sure about the status.


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

Dear Expats,
Previously i didn't get answer my query, now i querying again in a simple way for better response from you guys.

My plan towards Australia immigration is through subclass 190 and in process of EA assessment. i have more than 8 years of work experience and should be able to claim 15 points. I've applied to EA using Myportal (online portal of EA) and i am just wondering whether i should obtain additional services or not. Additional Services are applicable in following 2 cases 
1. If you want Phd. degree to be assessed (which is not applicable in my case)
2. If you want assessment of skilled employment.

My question is, whether point 2 applicable to me or not?

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

abdulqayyum said:


> Dear Expats,
> Previously i didn't get answer my query, now i querying again in a simple way for better response from you guys.
> 
> My plan towards Australia immigration is through subclass 190 and in process of EA assessment. i have more than 8 years of work experience and should be able to claim 15 points. I've applied to EA using Myportal (online portal of EA) and i am just wondering whether i should obtain additional services or not. Additional Services are applicable in following 2 cases
> ...


Yes, it is applicable to you. Infact, it is highly recommended that you do that. While submitting application opt for additional services as well. DIBP does consider EA's opinion, although it is not mandatory to go for additional service. Having said that, I would highly recommend that you do that.


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

usmanakbar07 said:


> Yes, it is applicable to you. Infact, it is highly recommended that you do that. While submitting application opt for additional services as well. DIBP does consider EA's opinion, although it is not mandatory to go for additional service. Having said that, I would highly recommend that you do that.


Yes I do agree with usmanakbar07. Please have you experience assessed by EA


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

usmanakbar07 said:


> Yes, it is applicable to you. Infact, it is highly recommended that you do that. While submitting application opt for additional services as well. DIBP does consider EA's opinion, although it is not mandatory to go for additional service. Having said that, I would highly recommend that you do that.


Thanks for your recommendation, but, as said before, i've already applied for standard assessment without opting it. As per EA now, their portal doesn't have feature to apply separately for additional services. What could be the solution now.

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

mahbubul said:


> Yes I do agree with usmanakbar07. Please have you experience assessed by EA



Can i apply separately for additional assessment as I've already applied and paid. :confused2:


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

abdulqayyum said:


> Thanks for your recommendation, but, as said before, i've already applied for standard assessment without opting it. As per EA now, their portal doesn't have feature to apply separately for additional services. What could be the solution now.
> 
> Br/ Abdul Qayyum


Well one solution is that if you are sure of your experience and have all the required documents to prove it as well, then no need for experience assessment. Just be sure you have all the documents to prove it and also your experience is in the same field. Just don't over claim points because of not knowing well. Regarding separate experience assessment; i would suggest email EA and inquire about the same. They will give a satisfying answer for sure.


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

usmanakbar07 said:


> Well one solution is that if you are sure of your experience and have all the required documents to prove it as well, then no need for experience assessment. Just be sure you have all the documents to prove it and also your experience is in the same field. Just don't over claim points because of not knowing well. Regarding separate experience assessment; i would suggest email EA and inquire about the same. They will give a satisfying answer for sure.


Hi,
Yes, i have all the required documents to prove my work experience. Secondly, i sent same query to EA a couple of days ago and got below answer which i couldn't grasp. Can you please put light on it that what should i further ask from immigration

"Hello Abdul,

Thank you for your email, the new online system does not have the functionality to complete an additional assessment separately. In our next release of the MSA portal we are hoping to have this function available. I do not have an estimate on this at the moment, alternatively you can contact Immigration as they complete assessments of work experience.






If you have any further questions please contact us on 1300 653 113.

Kind regards,

Nicola"


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

abdulqayyum said:


> Hi,
> Yes, i have all the required documents to prove my work experience. Secondly, i sent same query to EA a couple of days ago and got below answer which i couldn't grasp. Can you please put light on it that what should i further ask from immigration
> 
> "Hello Abdul,
> ...


Well, in short they are saying that they can't do it and in the end they alluded to my point. The thing is that DIBP has it's own process of experience assessment. They don't completely trust EA or any assessment body for that matter. That's why nowhere you will find that it is mandatory to get experience assessed. If you are sure of your experience then go ahead with the process. But please be cautious as if you over claim it will result in rejection of your application.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi guys , 

Anyone from washington accord universities do we need to submit a roles and responsibilities letter from employer in company letter pad or resume it self for ES skilled assessment


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

abdulqayyum said:


> Can i apply separately for additional assessment as I've already applied and paid. :confused2:


I think you have to wait until you receive you educational assessment from EA. Once you receive it, you can further apply for the assessment of your experience. You did the mistake to not include your experience to assessed it at tie first time.


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

usmanakbar07 said:


> Well, in short they are saying that they can't do it and in the end they alluded to my point. The thing is that DIBP has it's own process of experience assessment. They don't completely trust EA or any assessment body for that matter. That's why nowhere you will find that it is mandatory to get experience assessed. If you are sure of your experience then go ahead with the process. But please be cautious as if you over claim it will result in rejection of your application.


Ok, Thanks man! 
1- Actually as per points calculator, having exp 8~10 years will result 15 points, and i'm sure which authority will assess and reward it, whether EA or DIPB. can you pls elaborate it?

1- Secondly, i think that i should let my application go with the standard EA process, could you pls let me know what EA provides you in the outcome and which is next authority who will use EA report? 

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

abdulqayyum said:


> Ok, Thanks man!
> 1- Actually as per points calculator, having exp 8~10 years will result 15 points, and i'm sure which authority will assess and reward it, whether EA or DIPB. can you pls elaborate it?
> 
> 1- Secondly, i think that i should let my application go with the standard EA process, could you pls let me know what EA provides you in the outcome and which is next authority who will use EA report?
> ...


-EA assess it and on the letter a note is mentioned regarding your experience. It's a mere suggestion for DIBP. The final authority for assessing experience and awarding points is DIBP. DIBP can even overrule EA's assessment regarding experience, though that rarely happens, if ever.

- EA will mention your experience in the letter and will verify that it is in the applicant's field/occupation or closely related to it. Then you apply for EOI. When invited by DIBP, you upload this letter for DIBP to review. The education assessment part of EA is a must i.e. your qualification, for which you are awarded 15 pts. DIBP also takes into consideration your experience assessment by EA but it is not mandatory as DIBP has it's own independent process for verifying experience. 

*P.S.* If EA verifies your experience, it is a confidence booster for you of sort. And you can be almost sure that you are not over-claiming points in EOI.


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

usmanakbar07 said:


> -EA assess it and on the letter a note is mentioned regarding your experience. It's a mere suggestion for DIBP. The final authority for assessing experience and awarding points is DIBP. DIBP can even overrule EA's assessment regarding experience, though that rarely happens, if ever.
> 
> - EA will mention your experience in the letter and will verify that it is in the applicant's field/occupation or closely related to it. Then you apply for EOI. When invited by DIBP, you upload this letter for DIBP to review. The education assessment part of EA is a must i.e. your qualification, for which you are awarded 15 pts. DIBP also takes into consideration your experience assessment by EA but it is not mandatory as DIBP has it's own independent process for verifying experience.
> 
> *P.S.* If EA verifies your experience, it is a confidence booster for you of sort. And you can be almost sure that you are not over-claiming points in EOI.


Lol in short the EA experience assessment is a waste of money and time


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

abdulqayyum said:


> Ok, Thanks man!
> 1- Actually as per points calculator, having exp 8~10 years will result 15 points, and i'm sure which authority will assess and reward it, whether EA or DIPB. can you pls elaborate it?
> 
> 1- Secondly, i think that i should let my application go with the standard EA process, could you pls let me know what EA provides you in the outcome and which is next authority who will use EA report?
> ...



Brother, I went only standard EA process i.e. education assessment and CDR. I had the required documents to prove my 8 years of experience. After the EA assessment came out positive and I've applied in EOI with 8 years of experience. By the grace of Allah, everything is fine and I got the Visa grant including my wife and daughter last month. So, don't worry...


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

abdulqayyum said:


> Ok, Thanks man!
> 1- Actually as per points calculator, having exp 8~10 years will result 15 points, and i'm sure which authority will assess and reward it, whether EA or DIPB. can you pls elaborate it?
> 
> 1- Secondly, i think that i should let my application go with the standard EA process, could you pls let me know what EA provides you in the outcome and which is next authority who will use EA report?
> ...



Dear, Thanks for the support, i need ur further help in having email address of DIBP?
i would raise my query to them as well.


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

@cantthinkofone
Finally got everything done on Friday, just submitted our EOI.
How is urs going?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Hello*

Hi guys ,

I wanted to apply for EA , i previously applied for ACS for software programmer and then they deducted 4 years , since i have Electronics degree . I want to try with EA , but afraid since i have already applied with ACS is it fine to apply to EA now and later at CO stage there may be issues . Pls experts guide me .


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

husain081 said:


> Brother, I went only standard EA process i.e. education assessment and CDR. I had the required documents to prove my 8 years of experience. After the EA assessment came out positive and I've applied in EOI with 8 years of experience. By the grace of Allah, everything is fine and I got the Visa grant including my wife and daughter last month. So, don't worry...



Thanks Brother for giving confidence to me, May you get all the success and prosperity when you reach Australia. 

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

Dear All,

I've applied to EA for my education assessment as a 1st step towards migration. May in know what 
are the next major steps to be involved and what kind of documentation may i require at each step. EA assessment gonna to take 2~3 months and meanwhile i want to utilize my time by being ready for next steps of the procedure. 

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

abdulqayyum said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've applied to EA for my education assessment as a 1st step towards migration. May in know what
> are the next major steps to be involved and what kind of documentation may i require at each step. EA assessment gonna to take 2~3 months and meanwhile i want to utilize my time by being ready for next steps of the procedure.
> ...


Hi Abdul,

I have attached few documents which will help to understand the documents required for further process. I got this information from this forum only...
View attachment Document 1.doc


View attachment Document 2.doc


-Husain


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

husain081 said:


> Hi Abdul,
> 
> I have attached few documents which will help to understand the documents required for further process. I got this information from this forum only...
> View attachment 37489
> ...



thanks for sharing useful information.

Br/ Abdul


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

*Got positively assessed*

Hi friends

After a long wait of 4 months, i got my positive assessment outcome yesterday. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys,

I'm just received an email from EA saying that I got a positive outcome today. 

I'm still waiting for the hard copy to be delivered to my home.

FYI, the date of receipt by EA is 8th October 2014.

Regards,
Andy


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

deepthimudigonda said:


> Hi friends
> 
> After a long wait of 4 months, i got my positive assessment outcome yesterday. Good luck to everyone.


Congrats Deepthi


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

andy1985 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm just received an email from EA saying that I got a positive outcome today.
> 
> ...


Congrats Andy


----------



## qamar425 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congratulations to Deepthi & Andy on getting positive outcome from EA.

Dear friends could you plz help me make right decision by giving your valuable suggestions in submitting my EOI.

I'm hopeful to get my positive outcome (InshaAllah) in a couple of weeks as my CDR application was received by EA on Oct, 08, 2015.Howevver, unlike Andy I did not get any email from EA til now regarding my outcome. Should I send EA an inquiry email requesting them to send me scanned/soft copy of the outcome letter.Do they provide complete information through email regarding outcome as well as relevant skilled employment (No. of yrs of experience) if they refuse to send scanned copy of the outcome.At the time of CDR application submission my total experience was 7 yrs 9 months.However as of today it is 8 yrs 02 months that makes me eligible to claim 15 points.

If I claim 15 point against my experience I can reach the threshold requirement for 189 visa of 60 points.Otherwise I'm left with the option to only opt for State nomination 190 visa.Would it be a wise decision to go for 189 and claim 15 point against my experience as I'm already sitting at the edge.I'm also planning to get reassessment of my skilled employment duration by sending the fresh reference letter along with the other supporting docs to make my claim for 15 points
strong before lodging my final application to DIAC.

Please share your experience if anyone of you have gone through the same route.

Waiting for our kind response..

Qamar
ANZSCO 233311
Electrical Engineer


----------



## wajahatj (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi everyone
I submitted my CDR on 30th of Nov 2014 electronically and got the positive outcome on 17th of jan 2015. At that time I did'nt apply for "relevant experience assessment" but now I think I should have done that as it gives you and edge when CO reviews one's case.

Can somebody tell me that whats the procedure of assessment of relevant work experience, as I already have the Migration skill assessment in hand and I ONLY want EA to assess my experience.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Brother, I don’t think experience assessment by EA is required. 
I went only with standard EA process i.e. education assessment and CDR. I had the required documents to prove my 8 plus years of experience (like reference letters, job offers, promotion letters, pay slips, income tax documents, etc). After the EA assessment came out positive and I've applied EOI with 8 years of experience. By the grace of Allah, everything is fine and I got the Visa grant including my wife and daughter couple of months back.




wajahatj said:


> Hi everyone
> I submitted my CDR on 30th of Nov 2014 electronically and got the positive outcome on 17th of jan 2015. At that time I did'nt apply for "relevant experience assessment" but now I think I should have done that as it gives you and edge when CO reviews one's case.
> 
> Can somebody tell me that whats the procedure of assessment of relevant work experience, as I already have the Migration skill assessment in hand and I ONLY want EA to assess my experience.






qamar425 said:


> Congratulations to Deepthi & Andy on getting positive outcome from EA.
> 
> Dear friends could you plz help me make right decision by giving your valuable suggestions in submitting my EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

qamar425 said:


> Congratulations to Deepthi & Andy on getting positive outcome from EA.
> 
> Dear friends could you plz help me make right decision by giving your valuable suggestions in submitting my EOI.
> 
> ...


About your assessment outcome, you could try writing an email to the assessment team of EA enquiring about your outcome letter. They will respond with the status within 1-2 days. I did the same thing.  Good luck.


----------



## qamar425 (Feb 9, 2015)

Guys thank you for guidance and taking out your precious time in answering my query..

Infact I'm worried coz of not having enough evidences as you mentioned to back my claimed experience.

documents that I can provide to prove my experience are as below

1)Experince Letter but written in detail mentioning my responsilities( 05 months First Employer)
2)Experience Letter + reference letter (3 yrs 5 month with my next employer)
3) reference letter+salary slips+bank statment from my current employer(last 4 yrs 4 months with current employer)

I dont have any appointment letter from any of the three empoyers

So in this situation is not it a good idea to get assessment for my employment duaration as obviously DIAC will think twice before overuling the opinion on experience duration by EA.EA only requires reference letter from your employers.

BR


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

qamar425 said:


> Guys thank you for guidance and taking out your precious time in answering my query..
> 
> Infact I'm worried coz of not having enough evidences as you mentioned to back my claimed experience.
> 
> ...


Instead of job offer letter, do you have promotion or salary increment letter? It would suffice that...


----------



## qamar425 (Feb 9, 2015)

No bro. unfortunately i disposed off all docs on getting my current job exept experienceletters


----------



## qamar425 (Feb 9, 2015)

No bro. unfortunately i disposed off all docs on getting my current job exept experienceletters


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

qamar425 said:


> No bro. unfortunately i disposed off all docs on getting my current job exept experienceletters


Then, you might need to go for experience assessment. Sorry, I don't know about the experience assessment by EA and the documents required for this.


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

12 months of work experience in last 24 months : is it mandatory?

I have received my skills assessment from engineers Australia. I have 3 years of work experience before my MBA as Product Engineer ( Mechanical) and close to 1.5 years of work experience post MBA. My work profile now is of operations and design consulting to companies. EA in their report only listed my pre-MBA work experience as valid work experience and they did not list my recent job. 

Though I m claiming only 5 points for my work experience for which my pre-MBA work experience would suffice, I am worried about a clause I have come across recently. It states that I should have work experience in related occupation in for at least 12 months in the last 24 months. Is it true that we need to be working for at least a year in last 2 years in related occupation? Can someone help me with this.

In case if its an eligibility requirement, can I ask EA to reassess my work experience? Or can i go ahead with my EOI and submit solid proofs to DIAC as this is just an opinion of my work experience and not a hard binding assessment by EA to DIAC


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello Guys , 
I have an inquiry about occupation 233111 ( Electrical Engineer ) , My graduation certificate is : "Bachelor of Electrical Engineering , Major :Electronics and communications Engineering " 

In fact I have more than 5 years experiences in Electrical control field , and I want to submit EA assessment experiences relevant to my experiences .

So my question is : will they consider me as Electrical Engineer or Electronic Engineer , and will be different in my Certificate assessment and my experiences assessment ??

Thanks ,


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

mahmoud.elsayed28 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> I have an inquiry about occupation 233111 ( Electrical Engineer ) , My graduation certificate is : "Bachelor of Electrical Engineering , Major :Electronics and communications Engineering "
> 
> In fact I have more than 5 years experiences in Electrical control field , and I want to submit EA assessment experiences relevant to my experiences .
> ...


Hi Mahmoud,

EA will certify you based on your experience.

My friend graduate with Bachelor Degree in Electrical & Electronic Engineering, but EA certified him as "Instrument Engineer" based on his past working experience.


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats as well as best of luck for subsequent stages.I would like to know one thing My EA CDR Receipt 01-11-2014 (Telecommunication Network Engineer) As per EA website Generally it will take 12-13 weeks for processing however 14 week has gone still i am waiting


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

usmanakbar07 said:


> yeah, we applied around the same time. You should also send an enquiry email to them in next week just to be sure about the status.


Have you got outcome from EA i have applied on 01/11/2014


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

mahbubul said:


> Yes I do agree with usmanakbar07. Please have you experience assessed by EA


Have you got it


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Have you got outcome


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Have you got outcome from EA i have applied on 01/11/2014


Not yet. I sent an email 3,4 days ago. Got the reply today. Assessment is complete and now they are preparing the letter and will post it after that.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Anybody who has received their outcome whose file have received at EA on or after 5th NOV 2014.

Pl reply


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all, I just joined this site today.  
Would like to ask if there are any online Dec applicants (I submitted mine just before EA closed last december 22 2014) that have been assigned to an assessing officer at this time? 

Don't want to keep my hopes up but reading through this thread, most online application gets positive assessment in just 8 weeks, some are just 4 weeks. Since EA closed down for holiday last year, I started my count from Jan 5 2015 and now on my 7th week of agonizing wait. Hope we get some movements next week.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear Experts,

I'm a mechanical engineer with 2 years of post degree experience as a Technical Sales Engineer. 

Have any of you guys got your technical sales engineer experience assesed by EA as Mechanical engineer (Closely related ) ? 

Any advise on this?


BR


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Anybody who has summit tend their file on 5th nov 2014 and got their assessment 

Pl reply

Also can anybody tell recently what date file they are processing?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

just send a blank mail to msastatus!engineersaustralia.org.au[/email] with 'Status' as the subject..you will get the current application date being processed.
Please replace ! with @


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

I hv chacked the status and currently they are processing for 19 nob 2014. My application has been submitted on 5 nov.

Now wht to do


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

I am still waiting I have submitted on 03-11-2014


----------



## Silents (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I am trying to apply as production engineer as this is where my 8 years experience has been. I would really appreciate if anyone who has been successfully assesesed as production engineer share with me their CDR. I am really nervous as I need to claim points for experience as well. Please help. 

Also I did a project where I moved the plant operation softwares to a new ERP system. I was not the computer expert but more the operations expert and through this new ERP system operations realised efficiencies in calculating its yield and production schedule adherence. Is this something I can claim under industrial or productiong engineer and get my CDR approved for this experience?


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone who had applied to EA on or before 27th October 2014 and has received the outcome documents via post??


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Have u got outcome


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Have u got outcome


No.. I am still waiting... 

Anyone who has submitted on or before 27th oct has received the outcome documents via post ??


----------



## abdulqayyum (Feb 3, 2015)

Dear all,

I couldn’t apply for skill assessment in EA application, now I left with the option to get it done through DIBP after positive outcome from EA. My question is what kind of document evidence will be required for this. I have following letters, pls suggest if I am missing anything.

Company A: Experience Letter from HR, Reference letter from my manager (signed of by manager) on which all the detailed job work is mentioned, start/ End Date of the experience, plus, promotion letter, salary increment letter etc. 
Company B: Salary Certificate, Employment letter, experience letter mentioning job responsibility in detail, Job start date/ todate

Will it be enough to claim 15 points of 10 years of work experience?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all,, just an update from EA status:

CDR applications received on the 27 November 2014 are currently with
an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be
generated within the next 10 days or so

December applicants, we are next


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

My application has been Sumitra on 5 th nov 2015, still I hv not received anything.

Any body received their outcome whose application submitted on 5/11/2013 or after that. 

Pl. reply. It will reply help me


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> My application has been Sumitra on 5 th nov 2015, still I hv not received anything.
> 
> Any body received their outcome whose application submitted on 5/11/2013 or after that.
> 
> Pl. reply. It will reply help me


Dear Viral patel
I have submitted my EA application for Telecommunication Networks Engineer on 05-11-2014 I am still waiting

what is your sol


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

lane:lane:


Eng.Waqas said:


> Dear Viral patel
> I have submitted my EA application for Telecommunication Networks Engineer on 05-11-2014 I am still waiting
> 
> what is your sol


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Appi said:


> No.. I am still waiting...
> 
> Anyone who has submitted on or before 27th oct has received the outcome documents via post ??


Any Update from EA


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Any Update from EA


No updates still... 

Waiting...

anybody can tell, How can we communicate with them other than sending blank email for status ?? Can we call them ?? What is the number ??


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Has anyone been assessed positively by EA, with 0 declared professional work experience in the nominated area and the fact that it has been already a couple of years from graduation? I am the oddball, who graduated from an engineering discipline and after that winded up working in completely unrelated areas. Might that be a problem or do you think it is possible to get a + assessment if I manage to be convincing in my career episodes, based on my academic descriptions?


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi eng. Waqas,

Mechanical engineer


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Has anyone been assessed positively by EA, with 0 declared professional work experience in the nominated area and the fact that it has been already a couple of years from graduation? I am the oddball, who graduated from an engineering discipline and after that winded up working in completely unrelated areas. Might that be a problem or do you think it is possible to get a + assessment if I manage to be convincing in my career episodes, based on my academic descriptions?


Did you get the degree from an accredited institution?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

motoja said:


> Did you get the degree from an accredited institution?


Not accredited by EA. Why do you ask? Will it kill my chances? I am currently in the process of writing career episodes, but if it is already clear that I have no hope then I shouldn't bother. 

I mean, surely finding good career episodes is more difficult for me than for someone with extensive professional experience in the field, but I studied and researched for five years and I worked quite hard in the field. I have material to write about. I am just wondering how seriously will they take me with 0 work experience in the nominated occupation and the fact that it has been almost two years from graduation.


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> My application has been Sumitra on 5 th nov 2015, still I hv not received anything.
> 
> Any body received their outcome whose application submitted on 5/11/2013 or after that.
> 
> Pl. reply. It will reply help me


Delay due Christmas and national holidays


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> Not accredited by EA. Why do you ask? Will it kill my chances? I am currently in the process of writing career episodes, but if it is already clear that I have no hope then I shouldn't bother.
> 
> I mean, surely finding good career episodes is more difficult for me than for someone with extensive professional experience in the field, but I studied and researched for five years and I worked quite hard in the field. I have material to write about. I am just wondering how seriously will they take me with 0 work experience in the nominated occupation and the fact that it has been almost two years from graduation.


I supposed if you have done some post-grad research in the field then it should be perfectly fine?

As for the accreditation, if ur degree is accords accredited u do not need any related experience at all. I have been working as a software developer but I got EA assessed as electrical engineer based on my degree, skipping the q and the troublesome ACS process.

I suppose if u really wanna play safe u can do something at your own risk, as I have not heard of any background check/reference calls carried out by EA. I suppose they will just read your CDR and make a decision based on that.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> I supposed if you have done some post-grad research in the field then it should be perfectly fine?
> 
> As for the accreditation, if ur degree is accords accredited u do not need any related experience at all. I have been working as a software developer but I got EA assessed as electrical engineer based on my degree, skipping the q and the troublesome ACS process.
> 
> I suppose if u really wanna play safe u can do something at your own risk, as I have not heard of any background check/reference calls carried out by EA. I suppose they will just read your CDR and make a decision based on that.


Not accords accredited.

I could fabricate employment, but I do not want to do that. I want to be transparent and honest. Plus, career episodes based on employment need to be proven by payslip and such anyway. Plusplus, I have actually spent all of my post-graduate period on temporary vis in Australia. The reason why I don't have work experience in my nominated field has partially to do with that. Namely, I am on a temporary visa and finding employment in civil engineering with my visa type is extremely difficult.

I guess I will just keep writing my CDR and see what happens. It sucks to lose 700 bucks, but at least I have tried. Hope for the best!

I would still like to hear from people who have been in my situation - not an accord accredited degree, no work experience; how was the result?


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> Not accords accredited.
> 
> I could fabricate employment, but I do not want to do that. I want to be transparent and honest. Plus, career episodes based on employment need to be proven by payslip and such anyway. Plusplus, I have actually spent all of my post-graduate period on temporary vis in Australia. The reason why I don't have work experience in my nominated field has partially to do with that. Namely, I am on a temporary visa and finding employment in civil engineering with my visa type is extremely difficult.
> 
> ...


Hi from what I have read on some Chinese forums, some fresh grads managed to get +ve CDR based on their undergrad research work.

That's why I feel if u have some post-grad research experience u should be pretty safe.


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Appi said:


> No updates still...
> 
> Waiting...
> 
> anybody can tell, How can we communicate with them other than sending blank email for status ?? Can we call them ?? What is the number ??


I emailed to my agent he replied to me still in progress please wait :confused2:
Have you any news ???


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

Eng.Waqas said:


> I emailed to my agent he replied to me still in progress please wait :confused2:
> Have you any news ???


No updates still... 
Will mail to member services. . Lets see what they reply.. tomorrow is working there.. so hopefully they reply by tomorrow...


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Appi said:


> No updates still...
> Will mail to member services. . Lets see what they reply.. tomorrow is working there.. so hopefully they reply by tomorrow...


Nop Cause I am not authorized to directly contact with EA member


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Appi said:


> No updates still...
> Will mail to member services. . Lets see what they reply.. tomorrow is working there.. so hopefully they reply by tomorrow...


WhyEA are takes so much time last year my friend applied EA and he got + assessment exactly 3 months


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Have you outcome from EA


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi eng Waqas 

We are still waiting. 

Once you receive yr outcome. Pl inform


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> Yup we just did the basic degree assessment.
> 
> From what I have read, u don't need to assess your working experience even if you are claiming the pts in your EOI. EA only provides an opinion on your working experience but DIBP will do their own check if needed. In short the EA thing is just a waste of money.
> 
> So I suppose if you are not even claiming the working exp pts, it is completely unnecessary.


Hello, I joined this forum today. I have some doubt regarding the online application for assessment of my qualification (233512_mechanical engineer) through CDR pathway.
I am not opting for the additional skilled employment assessment.

I read in the MSA Booklet "*If in your CV/ Resume you claim engineering work experience of 12 months or more, you must provide documentary evidence of employment*."

But I didn't find any option for uploading the documents for the evidence of employment.

Can you tell me how you uploaded the required documents without opting for the additional assessment of experience.

PS: I haven't started online application. I am having the doubt based on the screenshots in *'msa_applicants_users_guide'*.


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Dear Viral Patel
OKAY I will inform if you will get please do let me inform too


----------



## Silents (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I am new to this forum and need some input. I am trying to apply as production engineer but I am not sure if my experience is suited for it.

I did a project where I moved the plant operation softwares to a new ERP system. I was not the computer expert but more the operations expert and through this new ERP system operations realised efficiencies in calculating its yield and production schedule adherence. Is this something I can claim under industrial or productiong engineer and get my CDR approved for this experience? This is the second time I am asking this query and hope to get an answer from the more experienced people here on this forum


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Any updates from EA for the fe received on 5/11/2014 or after that?


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Any updates for the files submitted on 5/11/2014 or after that


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

Mailed them... waiting for reply...


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

truetypezk said:


> Yup we just did the basic degree assessment.
> 
> From what I have read, u don't need to assess your working experience even if you are claiming the pts in your EOI. EA only provides an opinion on your working experience but DIBP will do their own check if needed. In short the EA thing is just a waste of money.
> 
> So I suppose if you are not even claiming the working exp pts, it is completely unnecessary.


Hello, I have some doubt regarding the online application for assessment of my qualification (233512_mechanical engineer) through CDR pathway.
I am not opting for the additional skilled employment assessment.

I read in the MSA Booklet "If in your CV/ Resume you claim engineering work experience of 12 months or more, you must provide documentary evidence of employment."

But I didn't find any option for uploading the documents for the evidence of employment.

Can you tell me how you uploaded the required documents without opting for the additional assessment of experience.

PS: I haven't started online application. I am having the doubt based on the screenshots in 'msa_applicants_users_guide'.


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there anyone who has applied using the paper form circa 2nd of October 2014 (Debited day) and still waiting for a result as of today. My agent says that my application's been processed and she's waiting for the letter in the post but it's been like that for last few weeks now. 

J


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi there. 
I am new on this forum and I lodged my application to EA and would like to share my experience in processing time. EA submitted : 4/1/2015 (online) civil engineer, still waiting to be allocated to assessor. 
Also, is anyone able to tell me does it matter what sort of engineering you applied or we are all in same basket?
Thanks . Wish luck to everyone


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Shikac said:


> Hi there.
> I am new on this forum and I lodged my application to EA and would like to share my experience in processing time. EA submitted : 4/1/2015 (online) civil engineer, still waiting to be allocated to assessor.
> Also, is anyone able to tell me does it matter what sort of engineering you applied or we are all in same basket?
> Thanks . Wish luck to everyone


The time frame is same for everyone irrespective of your occupation code.


Non-accredited qualifications – turnaround is currently about 13 weeks from the date of receipt. Note this time can be highly variable depending on numbers of incoming applications
Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications – currently about 11 weeks.

Wish you luck.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone.

I have a question, does any of you have encountered error while uploading documents or even logging in? I have started an application, but i am unable to upload documents or even see my progress or modify it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

UKSLAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone who has applied using the paper form circa 2nd of October 2014 (Debited day) and still waiting for a result as of today. My agent says that my application's been processed and she's waiting for the letter in the post but it's been like that for last few weeks now.
> 
> J


UK SL AUS, 

I had submitted in last week of October and still waiting the outcome...


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello my Dear fellow Engineers!

I just want to let you know that I lodged my MSA CDR Online application on 8 th December 2014 and the status since back then was "Queued for Assessment" until yesterday [23-02-2015] it changed to "Assessment In-Progress", bear in mind that EA took almost the last week of 2014 and the first week of this year off and today I received a request for additional information from Engineers Australia MSA via email, asking me to view and complete an information request by logging into Engineers Australia's myPortal, however when I accessed the portal and tried to open "Migration Skills Assessment" an error had appeared to me, I already sent email to EA regarding this case and I will keep you updated.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Is there anyone, who has submitted application (paper based ) on 5/11/2015 or after that, got the outcome from engineer Australia.

Pl. update


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

*Reply*



Appi said:


> UK SL AUS,
> 
> I had submitted in last week of October and still waiting the outcome...


HI Appi,

When you said you've submitted around last week of Oct '14 does that mean that they've received your application and you've been debited around that time or you've literally put it in the post around that time?

As there's a bit of a time gap between above two tasks. 

I am still waiting to hear from them though, I fear whether my letter got lost in the post. Confused...


----------



## qamar425 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi guys...my cdr application was recived at EA on 24th sep. 14 and CC charged on Oct. 08, 14...i'm still waiting for my outcome..i sent inquiry email to EA 10 days ago and got reply after 02 days from one lady that my email has been forwarded to my assossor who will respond to me shortly..till date i have not been contacted by any assessor..just now sent another reminder email inquiring abt the status..plz share ur experience if anyone of u has gone through similar situation.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

toAustralia said:


> The time frame is same for everyone irrespective of your occupation code.
> 
> 
> Non-accredited qualifications – turnaround is currently about 13 weeks from the date of receipt. Note this time can be highly variable depending on numbers of incoming applications
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Shikac said:


> Thanks a lot


As you have applied online, can you help me regarding the evidence for employment docs which they mention here:
"If in your CV/ Resume you claim engineering work experience of 12 months or more, you must provide documentary evidence of employment."

Can we upload the docs even if we don't go for the additional experience assessment?


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

Called EA and informed that its done. Waiting for the latter. Thanks to all in this forum for the valuable information about the process of EA assessment. See you all in EOI submission forum.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what would be the best time to submit documents for skilled visa? I was thinking perhaps right before the next round (i.e late-June), but I am currently still writing my CDR and I do not think I can have my qualifications assessed by EA before July.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

mahbubul said:


> Called EA and informed that its done. Waiting for the latter. Thanks to all in this forum for the valuable information about the process of EA assessment. See you all in EOI submission forum.




Dear Mahbabul

Can you please tell me when you have submitted your application to EA


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

mahbubul said:


> Called EA and informed that its done. Waiting for the latter. Thanks to all in this forum for the valuable information about the process of EA assessment. See you all in EOI submission forum.


Dear Mahbubal
When you submitted EA ?


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi eng Waqas.

Any updates from EA


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> My application has been Sumitra on 5 th nov 2015, still I hv not received anything.
> 
> Any body received their outcome whose application submitted on 5/11/2013 or after that.
> 
> Pl. reply. It will reply help me


Hello Patel
Still I am waiting now I am exhausted :smash::smash:


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

gbhanu2001 said:


> EA is very slow in processing. In all it took me 5 months right from the day i posted my documents to the day i received the result in my mail box at home. In fact it would have taken more if I had not used the $120 Fedex express delivery. Not to mention the time it took for me to prepare those documents. I felt I was doing a mini thesis with the amount of writing and processes I had go through.
> The bottom line is - EA is a painful yet necessary process in the immigration journey for every engineer


Hello
It is very painful indeed!!! what is SOL


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi,
> 
> On which mail id, You have sent your mail for checking.


Dear Patel
Any update


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

Viral Patel said:


> Dear Mahbabul
> 
> Can you please tell me when you have submitted your application to EA


Sorry Patel for the late response. Please check my signature below.


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi,
> 
> On which mail id, You have sent your mail for checking.


Please send a mail to [email protected] with your CID and date of receipt of money.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

mahbubul said:


> Please send a mail to [email protected] with your CID and date of receipt of money.


I have already sent mail to this mail on 16-Feb & received a reply informing that "Response time may take 7-10 days. 

However, No any response received from EA.

What you think, Can I send mail them again or wait?


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

Viral Patel said:


> I have already sent mail to this mail on 16-Feb & received a reply informing that "Response time may take 7-10 days.
> 
> However, No any response received from EA.
> 
> What you think, Can I send mail them again or wait?


In this case just wait and check your mailbox. Consider timing for receiving airmail from Australia to your location. If you think, it misses somewhere, then call EA again and ask them to send another copy of the outcome. For this additional, you have to pay and make sure to arrange express airmail (DHL) for this time.


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

mahbubul said:


> In this case just wait and check your mailbox. Consider timing for receiving airmail from Australia to your location. If you think, it misses somewhere, then call EA again and ask them to send another copy of the outcome. For this additional, you have to pay and make sure to arrange express airmail (DHL) for this time.


Dear Mahbubul
Let me know when next invitation round any idea


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Dear Mahbubul
> Let me know when next invitation round any idea


Hi Waqas,

Do you mean EOI invitation? EOI invitation takes place in every month of second and fourth Friday. So it will be 13th March and 27th march. For more information, please check www.immi.gov.au/skillselect


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

mahbubul said:


> In this case just wait and check your mailbox. Consider timing for receiving airmail from Australia to your location. If you think, it misses somewhere, then call EA again and ask them to send another copy of the outcome. For this additional, you have to pay and make sure to arrange express airmail (DHL) for this time.


They are talking about response for Outcome. They are talking response for Mail which i have sent on 16 Feb.

Hi Waqas

Have u got the outcome? Pl. confirm


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> They are talking about response for Outcome. They are talking response for Mail which i have sent on 16 Feb.
> 
> Hi Waqas
> 
> Have u got the outcome? Pl. confirm


No Still waiting


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi all, 

On which number, we can make a call to EA for our application if skill assessment 

Can anybody tell me?


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

viral patel said:


> hi all,
> 
> on which number, we can make a call to ea for our application if skill assessment
> 
> can anybody tell me?


0061-262706555


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi

Can anybody tell me how to get the outcome letter by courier service 

Also tell me how much the cost?


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi eng Waqas

Any updates regarding assessment


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi eng Waqas
> 
> Any updates regarding assessment


Nops n u


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi H did you submit the requested missing information yet?


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

H-Engine said:


> Hello my Dear fellow Engineers!
> 
> I just want to let you know that I lodged my MSA CDR Online application on 8 th December 2014 and the status since back then was "Queued for Assessment" until yesterday [23-02-2015] it changed to "Assessment In-Progress", bear in mind that EA took almost the last week of 2014 and the first week of this year off and today I received a request for additional information from Engineers Australia MSA via email, asking me to view and complete an information request by logging into Engineers Australia's myPortal, however when I accessed the portal and tried to open "Migration Skills Assessment" an error had appeared to me, I already sent email to EA regarding this case and I will keep you updated.


As it seem you have some issues with the EA system. I hope you manage this difficulties.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Hi all, I just joined this site today.
> Would like to ask if there are any online Dec applicants (I submitted mine just before EA closed last december 22 2014) that have been assigned to an assessing officer at this time?
> 
> Don't want to keep my hopes up but reading through this thread, most online application gets positive assessment in just 8 weeks, some are just 4 weeks. Since EA closed down for holiday last year, I started my count from Jan 5 2015 and now on my 7th week of agonizing wait. Hope we get some movements next week.


Hi

I have submitted my application on line on 26th Dec 2014 to EA and waiting for assigning case officer.

Have got out come after Dec?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my application on line on 26th Dec 2014 to EA and waiting for assigning case officer.
> 
> Have got out come after Dec?


Hi, i have not received any outcome yet but i just checked MSA Status now:

*- CDR applications received on the 17 December 2014 are currently with
an assessing case officer 
*

Im hoping to get my application attended by assessing officer next week. For sure they will be reviewing applicants who submit by Dec 24


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Anybody received their outcome who has submitted their file on 5/11/2014 or after that


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, I have filed on 18th Nov'14...I received an email from EA about shortcomings and they recommended me to get assessed For ANZO "233511" (originally I had applied for ANZO"233512").
This communication was received on 18th Feb.No updates after that. 

The online status today said that appliations received on 18th Dec'14 are currently being processed.
I am suffering from "anxiety" now..
Cheers,
jay


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Anybody received their outcome who has submitted their file on 5/11/2014 or after that


Still Waiting


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi eng Waqas

Have you applied additional skilled employment along with your application?


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi eng Waqas
> 
> Have you applied additional skilled employment along with your application?


No because it is useless at this stage eventually it shall be verify by DIAC so no need for skill employment it is waste of time and money tooo


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi eng Waqas ,

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi eng Waqas ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply


Dear Viral Patel
Any update


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

I have read in other forum that dec 18 online applicant got his positive assessment last March 4. 
A friend of mine submitted on dec 19 and her cdr is assigned to assessing officer (as per online status on EA account)


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

toAustralia said:


> As you have applied online, can you help me regarding the evidence for employment docs which they mention here:
> "If in your CV/ Resume you claim engineering work experience of 12 months or more, you must provide documentary evidence of employment."
> 
> Can we upload the docs even if we don't go for the additional experience assessment?


toAustralia,

sorry for late response. I am not sure about that as part of my application I requested additional experience assessment, therefore it was an option to upload evidence. If you are going just to recognition of qualification I am not sure if you have that opportunity. Didn't help you much, but maybe to ask someone who didn't apply for experience assessment.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> I have read in other forum that dec 18 online applicant got his positive assessment last March 4.
> A friend of mine submitted on dec 19 and her cdr is assigned to assessing officer (as per online status on EA account)


Mr.C,

that is great to hear. It looks that things are moving quicker for online applications. Please keep us updated with any progress at your knowledge.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Mr.C,
> 
> that is great to hear. It looks that things are moving quicker for online applications. Please keep us updated with any progress at your knowledge.


Hi Shikac,

Sure I will keep everyone updated.

My friend actually just had her status changed from on queu to something like "with assessing officer this morning and just after 30 minutes, EA sent her the positive assessment later. Same day, just matter of minutes intervl.

I also submitted online application on Dec 22. Im hoping to hear from them next week. (finger's crossed) Wish me luck!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Hi Shikac,
> 
> Sure I will keep everyone updated.
> 
> ...



Wow!!! that is super quick..is her degree accredited?
i submitted mine on 16th Feb..Hope EA processes faster for online applications


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi, I have filed on 18th Nov'14...I received an email from EA about shortcomings and they recommended me to get assessed For ANZO "233511" (originally I had applied for ANZO"233512").
> This communication was received on 18th Feb.No updates after that.
> 
> The online status today said that appliations received on 18th Dec'14 are currently being processed.
> ...


Have you got outcome


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

*Issuance of Duplicate Assessment Letter*

Hi Guys,

I lost my original assessment in the post and I need your support here. This is all the information I could dig out of a long thread, quoted below.

My question is: How and where do I get this consignment note/waybill? Does this method still work with EA and DHL?

Has anyone else had such a bad experience? Kindly share your thoughts and help me out of this situation.

Regards



pak said:


> Hi zhuhai,
> Had much trouble in arranging pickup from EA through Courier. First I contacted Australia Post and EA refused to handover letter to them as they were not following the procedure demanded by EA. Then I tried booking from Pakistan through DHL but again there was some procedural issue.
> Finally I contacted DHL Australia. *Asked them to pick the document from EA by sending the consignment note/way bill.* Paid through Credit Card and now my letter is on the way infact it has been collected today. Hope to receive it till wednesday.
> So finally just call DHL Australia and ask them that u want to arrange a pickup with receiver pay option.
> ...


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Hi Shikac,
> 
> Sure I will keep everyone updated.
> 
> ...


Mr.C,

Good news!!! I strongly believe that time wise online applications are going in our favour. Looking forward to hearing more great news. Wish you luck!!!


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

I have received mail that your outcome letter was sent to you on 20 feb 2015. Can anybody tell that how much time the ordinary post will take to reach in India


----------



## ctgkhaled (Jan 15, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> I have received mail that your outcome letter was sent to you on 20 feb 2015. Can anybody tell that how much time the ordinary post will take to reach in India


Mine was sent on 20th Feb as well. I received my outcome letter on 2nd march in Bangladesh through ordinary post


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Now what to do to get this post. Is there any option


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi ctgkhaled,

Have you applied for EOI


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi eng Waqas 

Any updates for your assessment


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi eng Waqas
> 
> Any updates for your assessment


Hi Viral
Today I called to my agent he said that still no update yet his office also in Sydney letter should receive there . Nonetheless Many other guys apply same date also waiting Good to hear that you got positive assessment hopefully you will get letter by next week Let me know where you have mailed to got that information your positive outcome what emailed you wrote


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

Appi said:


> No updates still...
> 
> Waiting...
> 
> anybody can tell, How can we communicate with them other than sending blank email for status ?? Can we call them ?? What is the number ??


Hello Appi 
Have you got outcome


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello Appi
> Have you got outcome


Yes.. got my outcome letter yesterday  !! So it took 25 days in total for delivery...


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hu appi

I hv received msg thts my outcome letter was sent on 20 feb 2015. What you think, it will take still more time to reach me

I am stressed


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Hu appi
> 
> I hv received msg thts my outcome letter was sent on 20 feb 2015. What you think, it will take still more time to reach me
> 
> I am stressed


Mine was issued on 12th... so i guess within this week u should get it. .


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi eng Waqas,

The e mail Id is mentioned in their website. I hv also sent mail on that mail id


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi appi,

Have you applied for EOI

also tell me where r u from


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

HI ALL,

I guess this processing time really dependent upon your kamma. 
E.g. My time frame so far;

Submitted mid AUgust '14
Debited 02/10/2014
Letter issued 26/02/'15
Letter received in Sri Lanka 07/03/'15

Hopefully EOI will be today as my agents gonna do it today.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Hi Shikac,
> 
> Sure I will keep everyone updated.
> 
> ...


Hi I have submitted my CDR through online on 26th Dec 2014, but waiting for que. It's so painful, have you got any positive news.


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Nope..Nothing as yet...
In an email that i sent to my case officer, to check the status, I got an auto reply suggesting that he was out of office and would not be back untill 13th April'15.He had provided an alternate email in case of any issues(The email belonged to another officer).I wrote to this "other officer" yesterday no reply as yet.

I will probably call them tomorrow.


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

UKSLAUS said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I guess this processing time really dependent upon your kamma.
> E.g. My time frame so far;
> ...


Hello UKSLAUS
what does mean by Kamma


----------



## Appi (Jan 10, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi appi,
> 
> Have you applied for EOI
> 
> also tell me where r u from


yes i have applied today... i am from India,, bt currently in Doha...


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am still waiting for an answer, kindly go through my query and clear the confusion.

Thanks!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia-processing-time-frame-241.html#post6607434


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, came across this awesome community somehow while reading info on immigration website.

From reading few posts and threads, it looks like EA takes a good amount of time processing MSA / accreditation. 

Anyone know if a graduate in Aus can skip graduate visa (485) onto 189/190 ?

I'm graduating a bachelor course in Engineering in this June/July which gives me two months to prepare all documents and (hopefully) get invitation before visa runs out.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

inquel112 said:


> Hi, came across this awesome community somehow while reading info on immigration website.
> 
> From reading few posts and threads, it looks like EA takes a good amount of time processing MSA / accreditation.
> 
> ...


Hi,

as long as you have enough points I don't see reason why you can't apply directly to 189/190. Just keep in mind that you need to get invite and apply before your current visa expires.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi I have submitted my CDR through online on 26th Dec 2014, but waiting for que. It's so painful, have you got any positive news.



Hi there. What is the date of your EA receipt? remember that day 1 counts from the date they accepted the payment and gave you receipt. 

Also, EA is closed from Dec 24 and resumed only January 5 so you have to deduct those 2 weeks from your 13 weeks.

They are also closed on Australia day Jan 26.

Be patient and it will come soon. Currently they are done with applicants who submitted on Dec 19. They will be reviewing submissions for Dec 24 i think this week.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Hi there. What is the date of your EA receipt? remember that day 1 counts from the date they accepted the payment and gave you receipt.
> 
> Also, EA is closed from Dec 24 and resumed only January 5 so you have to deduct those 2 weeks from your 13 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will be waiting for positive news within next two weeks


----------



## coolio (Jan 17, 2013)

Took about 5 weeks if I remember correctly.


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

*Kamma*



Eng.Waqas said:


> Hello UKSLAUS
> what does mean by Kamma


Karma = Kamma I guess you know what karma is?


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Does anyone know at what date of application EA is processing now?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

ktth09 said:


> Does anyone know at what date of application EA is processing now?


unfortunately, they have not updated the automatic response if you email them so no updates yet. It is getting frustrating because the last date they assessed as far as i know is Dec 19 and I submitted mine dec 22 so yeah, the wait is killing me 

anyone here who submitted their application online from Dec 19 onwards got their positive assessment?

please kindly give us update


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

What is ur application online status ?
Mine submitted on 12Dec and still showing assessment in progress since 28Feb.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi eng Waqas 

Any updates


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

ktth09 said:


> What is ur application online status ?
> Mine submitted on 12Dec and still showing assessment in progress since 28Feb.


I dont know the status, our migration agent takes care of our application. We have not heard from them so maybe still on QUEUE 

yours is atleast assessment on progress.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> unfortunately, they have not updated the automatic response if you email them so no updates yet. It is getting frustrating because the last date they assessed as far as i know is Dec 19 and I submitted mine dec 22 so yeah, the wait is killing me
> 
> anyone here who submitted their application online from Dec 19 onwards got their positive assessment?
> 
> please kindly give us update


Please let me know ,once the status has been changed in online account (Que to progress), do we get any email alert or do we have to check the status by log in to EA account?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Please let me know ,once the status has been changed in online account (Que to progress), do we get any email alert or do we have to check the status by log in to EA account?


as ive said, i dont have access to online account because my agent submit the application online for me. I am just waiting for them to tell me if there's movement with my application

if you have submitted it online i know for sure you can check it yourself. 

i will update all of you once i get my status changed and when i get the positive outcome


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

There is no email telling the status change. I know that when I log on my EA account.
I was hopeful I would receive outcome and be eligible for 13Mar invite but that is fading away now.
Have to look forward to the invite round after instead.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

ktth09 said:


> There is no email telling the status change. I know that when I log on my EA account.
> I was hopeful I would receive outcome and be eligible for 13Mar invite but that is fading away now.
> Have to look forward to the invite round after instead.



I am hoping to get into the invitation round this friday too but now I dont know what to expect. 

My friend submitted online last dec 19, got her status for QUEUE to In progress last friday noon, say 12pm, then 12:30 pm same day she got the positive outcome. 
when she told me I got high hopes that mine will be processed next and by today ill get my letter but still none.

Lets be positive and look forward to get tpo the next invitation round this month 
God is good


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Did your friend assess work experience also?

I have both education and work experience assessed, so I guess it would take sometime for verification by EA.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

ktth09 said:


> Did your friend assess work experience also?
> 
> I have both education and work experience assessed, so I guess it would take sometime for verification by EA.


im not sure, maybe just the CDR.

and maybe that explains it, I remember another friend told me that after the cdr is assessed, it will take another weeks for the work experience to be assessed. Maybe thats why we still dont have any movement in our applications. I also applied for work assessment.

Let me know the progress of your application if you get anything please


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

do you know any changes of immigration rules by 2015,if so when it is going to happen I am worrying bit whether i will not be able to apply my application before changes.

I am expecting to get state sponsorship as well.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

kumarnram said:


> I filed my CDR on 29th Nov 2014 (233215) and I am yet to get a reply from EA. sad part I am unable to check the status thru EA because they say they cannot give out information to an individual but only to my authorised migration agent. My agent is not responding properly to any of my queries.
> 
> Has anybody submitted in Nov 2014 and got their assessment result in Mar 2015?


Have you applied through online?


----------



## kumarnram (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes i did it online.....


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

kumarnram said:


> Yes i did it online.....


Some people mentioned , their status has been changed from Que to progress.

Not sure whether they have got their outcome.

I also applied last week of Dec 2014 and waiting for out come.


----------



## amarv (Dec 6, 2014)

I too submitted my application on 23rd December and still awaiting reply .. I had applied online .. my status still shows "queued for assessment".. since it says 13 weeks, I am thinking result would come by end of March.. but i am not sure if the result will be displayed online or by post .. since i applied online i assume results will also be shown online .. i am not too hopeful to have the results before 1st April since EA says it takes 13 weeks.. it could be more...


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

i have not received my Engineers Aus assemsent letter form past one month since it was dispatched from Aus , i contacted my CO officer on 5th feb and he told me it was dispatched on 2 nd of feb .........................but uptil now no signs of it .................its now 11th march ....and now when i emailed them they are telling me to get a duplicate ...........means what rubbish ...$105 
I mean why dont engineers aus send this precious document via courier service , they can charge that money from candidate , means what is the point in sending it in ordinary mail ?????

Iwaited for 3 bloody months for assessment and then its one more month for the letter


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> i have not received my Engineers Aus assemsent letter form past one month since it was dispatched from Aus , i contacted my CO officer on 5th feb and he told me it was dispatched on 2 nd of feb .........................but uptil now no signs of it .................its now 11th march ....and now when i emailed them they are telling me to get a duplicate ...........means what rubbish ...$105
> I mean why dont engineers aus send this precious document via courier service , they can charge that money from candidate , means what is the point in sending it in ordinary mail ?????
> 
> Iwaited for 3 bloody months for assessment and then its one more month for the letter


don't worry brother i was in the same situation my letter was ready from 10 Dec 2014 and i only got my letter after i asked for a duplicate on 31 Jan 2015 after the first one was never found. i had to pay 105$ extra and include a statuary declaration form where i explained what happened and signed it before one of Australian embassy Consular Officers.

the second time i authorized them to send the letter to my cousin in Melbourne, who later sent me the letter. the whole process took 5 months since i send in mid August. Plus the preparation time for reports which i was preparing during the world cup lool. it is a complete project, glad now it is online for new members not to suffer like we did.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Thanks*



Faris_ksa said:


> don't worry brother i was in the same situation my letter was ready from 10 Dec 2014 and i only got my letter after i asked for a duplicate on 31 Jan 2015 after the first one was never found. i had to pay 105$ extra and include a statuary declaration form where i explained what happened and signed it before one of Australian embassy Consular Officers.
> 
> the second time i authorized them to send the letter to my cousin in Melbourne, who later sent me the letter. the whole process took 5 months since i send in mid August. Plus the preparation time for reports which i was preparing during the world cup lool. it is a complete project, glad now it is online for new members not to suffer like we did.


Sir i thank you for every time you respond to me querry , ur indeed blessing for all of us ......i will remember u in my prayers ... i am thinking t ha twhat ever happens , it happens form ALLAH and it is for our own good ,i will wait for few more weeks and in mean time i shall give my toefl ...then shall proceed with the letter proceedings


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

*Documents for Experience Assessment*

Hi all,

I have submitted my application manually through an agent and my reciept date was 06 Dec 2014.I was eagerly waiting for the outcome result.But the hell today my agent told me that EA asking for reference letters with company letter head for 2 of my previous companies.

Company 1. 
One of the company that they asked for reference letter was I worked before 10 years in India.I have already submitted a experience certificate printed on letter head from this company..How can I go and approach a company for reference letter that I worked 10 years before?

Company 2.
And for the other company which I worked 3 yrs before,I have already provided enough documents(Appoinment order,job confirmation after probationary period).

I am so disappointed .Anybody encountered these kinda of problems in the process?Please share.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Some people mentioned , their status has been changed from Que to progress.
> 
> Not sure whether they have got their outcome.
> 
> I also applied last week of Dec 2014 and waiting for out come.


wkdn745,

have you got your status changed in progress or it is still que?


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Shikac said:


> wkdn745,
> 
> have you got your status changed in progress or it is still que?


Not any updates, still remaining que


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

kumarnram said:


> Btw when did u submit your application? I did it on 29th Nov 2014


I have submitted on 26th December 2014, only 11 weeks except the Christmas holidays. I hope, I have to wait until 1st week of April according to their time line.


----------



## kumarnram (Mar 6, 2015)

Today, my agent tells me they goofed up with my application. The name displayed in EA is not mine but actually their agent's and so have informed EA to rectify it.


----------



## srmalik (Oct 29, 2013)

*Assistance with CDR*

Hi,

I migrated to Australia recently and have been a member of Expat forum for quite a while now. I am an engineer myself and got my CDR assessed by Engineers Australia.

People who are planning to start their CDR but dont know where to start can contact me. I can advise you on how to make the right CDR which can get you a positive assessment.

you can email me on : [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> unfortunately, they have not updated the automatic response if you email them so no updates yet. It is getting frustrating because the last date they assessed as far as i know is Dec 19 and I submitted mine dec 22 so yeah, the wait is killing me
> 
> anyone here who submitted their application online from Dec 19 onwards got their positive assessment?
> 
> please kindly give us update



Any updates.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Any updates.


The automatic response still says 17 December.
i am just waiting them to start online applications soon and hopefully processing times will be faster thereon.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

How often do they update that automatic response? It hasn't changed for more than a week!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

They generally do it often.
But i read somewhere is this thread that are having some issues lately.
the last date we know is 19th Dec


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Any updates.


Hi all. Still no updates from my application. (still on queu)
but from other forums, most of dec 22 applicants already got their positive assessment last thursday.

MSA status has not changed last week, hopefully tomorrow we get something. 

Any dec online applicants who got their assessments done?


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Hi all. Still no updates from my application. (still on queu)
> but from other forums, most of dec 22 applicants already got their positive assessment last thursday.
> 
> MSA status has not changed last week, hopefully tomorrow we get something.
> ...


I am also waiting , but still on queu. If any updates , please let me know.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,

Any updates regarding the applicaton date being processed by EA?


----------



## kumarnram (Mar 6, 2015)

My Nov 29th aplication is still under assessment.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

kumarnram said:


> My Nov 29th aplication is still under assessment.


Strange!!
per the automatic response they are processing 17 dec applications.
Maybe you will get result this week


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

My Application Dated 18th Nov is still under process..


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Guys,

Do you know someone who experienced that his application was rejected? Or it is just a matter addressing shortcomings if any?


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Guys,

I just spoke to EA and they advised that processing time for CDR is 13 weeks. It will not be quicker than that. In week 11 or 12 application is assigned to assessor and within 13 weeks from submission the outcome letter should be sent via email for those ones who applied online.
Finger crossed. I would appreciate if anyone can respond to my previous post. Thanks


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just spoke to EA and they advised that processing time for CDR is 13 weeks. It will not be quicker than that. In week 11 or 12 application is assigned to assessor and within 13 weeks from submission the outcome letter should be sent via email for those ones who applied online.
> Finger crossed. I would appreciate if anyone can respond to my previous post. Thanks


Thanks for the update Shikac.
Although im a bit dissapointed. was assuming that processing times will reduce once online applications started.

BTW, do you know the current application date being processed?
Thanks


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks for the update Shikac.
> Although im a bit dissapointed. was assuming that processing times will reduce once online applications started.
> 
> BTW, do you know the current application date being processed?
> Thanks


BB,

I asked that question and they just repeat about 11 weeks get assessor and within 13 weeks the outcome letter


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Shikac said:


> BB,
> 
> I asked that question and they just repeat about 11 weeks get assessor and within 13 weeks the outcome letter


Lol. Guess EA is acting all secretive now. Dont want to get our hopes high by informing about the processing date


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Does EA calls the company to confirm details mentioned in the projects??


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Guys
To update The thread I submitted my CDR in 28/12/2014 as a civil engineer ANZSCO 233211, today a case officer has been allocated to my application, one hour later he or she requested further information regarding my employment experience letters.


----------



## nvea7 (Mar 14, 2015)

I applied for skills assessment few weeks ago through a migration agent in Australia. I am currently overseas and requested the agent for proof of application but was told that since I applied through a migraion agent I am not given any of such.

Should I be worried? I am running very strict on time..

Would EA be able to confirm my application by calling them?

Thanks


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

nvea7 said:


> I applied for skills assessment few weeks ago through a migration agent in Australia. I am currently overseas and requested the agent for proof of application but was told that since I applied through a migraion agent I am not given any of such.
> 
> Should I be worried? I am running very strict on time..
> 
> ...



If they are legitimate migration agent, they should send you at least the invoice from EA so you know they have submitted your application. 

Ask them for a copy of the reciept. My agent gave me that at least so i know when my application was acknowledged by EA

thanks


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> Hi Guys
> To update The thread I submitted my CDR in 28/12/2014 as a civil engineer ANZSCO 233211, today a case officer has been allocated to my application, one hour later he or she requested further information regarding my employment experience letters.


Hi hcelgoog,

that is really helpful to know. I hope that my application is not far away from being assign to assessor too as I lodged mine on 4/1/15. Please keep us updated. Did you go through CDR process? and Did you lodge your application by yourself or via agent?


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi guys... need one info in engineering australia ... my wife has btech eletrical degree.but she dont have any experience after that. Is it possible to apply for degree assessment alone to eangineers australia without any experience so that i can claim points... ??


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> I am also waiting , but still on queu. If any updates , please let me know.


WKND,

any update for you?


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> Hi guys... need one info in engineering australia ... my wife has btech eletrical degree.but she dont have any experience after that. Is it possible to apply for degree assessment alone to eangineers australia without any experience so that i can claim points... ??


Hi,

yes it is possible. If she is going through CDR process, then it will be a bit challenging to write career episodes, ,therefore she can use some uni projects or apprentice experience if any. But technically, yes it is possible.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Shikacc thanks a lot for ur quick response.. careee thing not a worry now.. just concentrating on points cuurently.. so just for point its possible.. can u please help to put some link here for cdr process.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Shikac said:


> Hi hcelgoog,
> 
> that is really helpful to know. I hope that my application is not far away from being assign to assessor too as I lodged mine on 4/1/15. Please keep us updated. Did you go through CDR process? and Did you lodge your application by yourself or via agent?


Hi Shikac
According to current EA time frame your application is likely has the same priority as mine. Due to Christmas vacation, my first working week to be calculated started in 5/Jan/2015, so by now we are completing week 11, I hope you will get your notification today or next week in the worst case. As I have said, CDR was my category, and I requested extra service to prove my 10 years of experience. I did not use agent, the complete report done by me.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> Hi Shikac
> According to current EA time frame your application is likely has the same priority as mine. Due to Christmas vacation, my first working week to be calculated started in 5/Jan/2015, so by now we are completing week 11, I hope you will get your notification today or next week in the worst case. As I have said, CDR was my category, and I requested extra service to prove my 10 years of experience. I did not use agent, the complete report done by me.


hcelgoog,

I hope you are right, therefore I will look forward to hearing from EA about any progress. I did the same, whole process done by me and I requested sort of 3+ experience. Finger crossed and good luck!!!


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

sayed_332 said:


> Shikacc thanks a lot for ur quick response.. careee thing not a worry now.. just concentrating on points cuurently.. so just for point its possible.. can u please help to put some link here for cdr process.


sayed,

CDR is one of processes for recognition of your wife's degree if it is non-recognized university, therefore if that is her case she would need to go through that process to get her degree assessed. Handy link from EA web site as per below

Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia

Read carefully and choose correct pathway for recognition. Booklet is where helpful and guide you through application.
Wish you luck.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Guys,

I have a doubt regarding to duration of experience, as when I submitted my online application to EA, duration for last employment was up to date and I am still with same company on same position, but in my submission it did not let me leave it blank as I have got "_date of finishing date is earlier than start", therefore I had to put till date of my application. Is there any chance to be changed and up to which date they are assessing experience date of submission or date of application assigned to assessor?_


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Shikac said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding to duration of experience, as when I submitted my online application to EA, duration for last employment was up to date and I am still with same company on same position, but in my submission it did not let me leave it blank as I have got "_date of finishing date is earlier than start", therefore I had to put till date of my application. Is there any chance to be changed and up to which date they are assessing experience date of submission or date of application assigned to assessor?_


_

In my case EA assessor requested updated experience letter regarding my current employer directly after he or she allocated to my report._


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Shikac said:


> WKND,
> 
> any update for you?


Hi ,

I got positive out come from EA.

Thanks for sharing your experiences (Online 26th December). It was really help full.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got positive out come from EA.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences (Online 26th December). It was really help full.



Hi 

did you just get yours today? when was your status updated to assessment in progress from on queue?

happy for you, but worried with mine. Im dec 22 online applicant but has not heard anything from my agent yet besides that the status changed to assessment in progress... 


congratulations and lodge your EOI fast for the next invitation round on friday


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Hi
> 
> did you just get yours today? when was your status updated to assessment in progress from on queue?
> 
> ...


Don't worry , I got my one last Friday, you will get soon, probably it might depend on case officer to case officer.

Keep you hopes, Good luck.

This is really good forum to share our ideas , while waiting for outcome impatiently.

Thanks.

I just want one more advice

I am planning to get state sponsorship, if I submit with 60 with state sponsorship, is it necessary to wait for the invitation round or they will invite me as soon as I will be nominated by one of state?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Don't worry , I got my one last Friday, you will get soon, probably it might depend on case officer to case officer.
> 
> Keep you hopes, Good luck.
> 
> ...


really? you got yours last friday? that was fast. im really hoping to get mine soon, before the invitation rounds is possible..

about your question, im not sure but base on other forums i read, they said you have to apply for state sponsorship first and get their nomination before you submitting EOI. again, im not 100% sure about it. so better ask those who applied for state sponsorship or check online to be sure.

goodluck and thank you for your reply


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got positive out come from EA.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences (Online 26th December). It was really help full.


wknd,

thank you for keep us up to date. Congrats on your + assessment. Good luck with your further visa process. See you on another thread


----------



## kumarnram (Mar 6, 2015)

My application submitted on 29th Nov is still under assessment for 233215. Anybody in the same month with the same status as mine?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers
Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in,
first-out basis. 

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee
payment.


- CDR applications received on the 31 December are currently with an
assessing case officer 


FYI


----------



## ashokreddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi _ For Us it took 13 weeks , We submitted on 9th dec 2014 received quries on 2nd March 2015


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers
> Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in,
> first-out basis.
> 
> ...


thanks Mr.C. relief to know that online applications have started.


----------



## bmookhi (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi all,

One query:

I have uploaded all my docs and paid the required fee to the online portal of EA. But I forget to upload the evidence of licensing of Professional Engineer. Will my application be rejected at first as I haven't uploaded the required document? However I have the evidence of membership, Is there any way that I can upload now or the department will ask me about me this later on to present the evidence? Also is there something to worry about?

Please help.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got positive out come from EA.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences (Online 26th December). It was really help full.


wkdn,

have you just applied for assessment for qualification or also you applied for additional service such as relevant experience?


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Shikac said:


> wkdn,
> 
> have you just applied for assessment for qualification or also you applied for additional service such as relevant experience?


Yes , I applied for Qualification + experiences, but not sure whether it will require for DIBP. Best thing is applied both


----------



## kumarnram (Mar 6, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> My Application Dated 18th Nov is still under process..


.Hi Jaideep.

Did you receive any reply from EA. I am Ram and had lodged application on Nov 29th and still waiting.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Guys,

my application has been assigned to assessor and I have got request for additional information that I responded already (minor one). Hope other applicants will have some progress too. Finger crossed!!!


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Guys,
> 
> my application has been assigned to assessor and I have got request for additional information that I responded already (minor one). Hope other applicants will have some progress too. Finger crossed!!!


Hi Shikac,

when did you submitted your online application? 

Mine is still with assessing officer for more than a week now. They didnt ask for any additional info or anything. Hope they release the positive assessment soon..


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Hi Shikac,
> 
> when did you submitted your online application?
> 
> Mine is still with assessing officer for more than a week now. They didnt ask for any additional info or anything. Hope they release the positive assessment soon..


Hi Mr.C,

as per my signature I submitted application on 4/1/2015 and just got today request for additional info, that was easy fix. And my status now is Assessment in progress.
hope you are right for positive assessment.


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

*EA Assessment timelines*

Hi All,

Good Morning !

Past November, I have submitted my CDR Application Pack to EA for assessing both Standard CDR and Relevant Skills assessment under SOL 2633119 ( Telecom Engg).

However, Its been more than 16 weeks and I am still awaiting the response from EA. I would like know if this is the standard delay time by EA or by now I should have got the assessment outcome ?!

PS: I have filed my assessment through the Consultant and they are quite supportive to me and proactive to EA.


Regards
Prospect Expat
Self: IELTS 7.0 , Spouse: IELTS 7.0


----------



## G-bee (Mar 27, 2015)

@mandeepsapal in my case i waited for 22 weeks. Ea received my CDR on 30 september and i received the positive outcome last 03 march 2015.


----------



## G-bee (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Good Morning !

Past November, I have submitted my CDR Application Pack to EA for assessing both Standard CDR and Relevant Skills assessment under SOL 2633119 ( Telecom Engg).

However, Its been more than 16 weeks and I am still awaiting the response from EA. I would like know if this is the standard delay time by EA or by now I should have got the assessment outcome ?!

PS: I have filed my assessment through the Consultant and they are quite supportive to me and proactive to EA.


Regards
Prospect Expat
Self: IELTS 7.0 , Spouse: IELTS 7.0


in my case i waited for 22 weeks. Ea received my CDR on 30 september and i received the positive outcome last 03 march 2015.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Hi folks!

I have a question about EA assessment. Namely, I am interested in getting myself evaluated for "Civil Engineering Professional" role.

Since, I do not have much work experience, I am writing my CDR largely based on my 5 years of academic experience. Two first career episodes will be highly relevant to the field - one will concern designing a concrete industrial building and the other construction site management. However, the third episode I intend to write based on my master's degree, which involved research on engineering education in the context of construction management and how to improve it. It was a very extensive research project, however, I am slightly worried how will the evaluators react to it and might they see this irrelevant to the CEP occupation? I mean, it mostly involves engineering pedagogy and I will be describing how I performed my research on it.

So, I would like to know, what happens if two career episodes are good and completely suitable, while one of them is iffy? Will my 700 bucks go down the drain because of that one career episode or will the evaluator give me a chance to replace it with another episode?

Cheers!


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I have a question about EA assessment. Namely, I am interested in getting myself evaluated for "Civil Engineering Professional" role.
> 
> ...


btw....have you first checked the IMMI points, which visa are you aiming for?


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

G-bee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning !
> 
> ...


Wow! 22 weeks? that's a huge delay @G-bee!
Was you CDR online or paper-based? Did they ask you extra information during the assessment?

@mandeepsapal what about you?

Talking about my case, EA received my paper-based CDR on 16 december and after 12 weeks the case officer sent a letter to my agent requesting to put my experiences in an excel spredsheet and making a question about my MBA diploma. I answered right away and didn't get any other contact so far.
I have the feeling that when they ask you additional you go to the end of the line :/


----------



## G-bee (Mar 27, 2015)

gpdl said:


> Wow! 22 weeks? that's a huge delay @G-bee!
> Was you CDR online or paper-based? Did they ask you extra information during the assessment?
> 
> @mandeepsapal what about you?
> ...


it was paper based application. actually i had shortcomings. they asked me to send new certificate of employment from 2 of my past employers. i complied with their requirements and eventually received a positive outcome. for all those waiting for their assessment outcome just be positive. there might be bumps along the road but you will get there. be patient.


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

*Hi G-Bee*



G-bee said:


> it was paper based application. actually i had shortcomings. they asked me to send new certificate of employment from 2 of my past employers. i complied with their requirements and eventually received a positive outcome. for all those waiting for their assessment outcome just be positive. there might be bumps along the road but you will get there. be patient.



@G-Bee same like you happened in my case also.They asked me to get new certificate of employment from 2 of my past employers which is really impossible for me to get one from my past employers.How did you managed it?Did you get from your prev employers?or provided any other proofs?


----------



## G-bee (Mar 27, 2015)

vinaaysiva said:


> @G-Bee same like you happened in my case also.They asked me to get new certificate of employment from 2 of my past employers which is really impossible for me to get one from my past employers.How did you managed it?Did you get from your prev employers?or provided any other proofs?


lucky for me one of those 2 companies gave me an updated one. i told them my situation and within a few hours they sent me new coe. the other company ceased operations however i managed to get a third party affidavit from my previous coworker. the affidavit contains my job description and my previous coworker attested that he was my senior engineer.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Vinaysiva,

Work experience letter case officer requested belongs to companies in india or youe experience in Singapore? If it's Singapore it will be easy to get !

BR


----------



## ericnguyen (Mar 30, 2015)

I applied for EA (Online application) Jan 22. Till date I still haven't got the outcome. Status shows "Assessment in progress" 2-3 days ago. Does anyone know how long it takes after status is updated and the file has been assigned to a case officer to get the outcome?

They said that online applications for Accord cases currently take 11 weeks.


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi financepil,

Yes its one from my prev employment in spore and the other from india I worked ten years before. Its really impossible for me both the companies.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Mr.C said:


> Hi Shikac,
> 
> when did you submitted your online application?
> 
> Mine is still with assessing officer for more than a week now. They didnt ask for any additional info or anything. Hope they release the positive assessment soon..


Hi Mr.C
Any news regarding your positive outcome?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

hi 

have no news yet still havent got my positive assessment :disappointed:


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*I applied on 10th March 2015 online*



Mr.C said:


> Hi Shikac,
> 
> when did you submitted your online application?
> 
> Mine is still with assessing officer for more than a week now. They didnt ask for any additional info or anything. Hope they release the positive assessment soon..


----------
hi guys,

I applied on 10th March 2015 online. Hope reports get assessed, now faster as the system is online. All the best !


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

*Reference Letter for Industrial Engineer role*

Hi friends,

Can anyone please help me with formats of Reference Letter that to be obtained from reporting manager against the work experience as Industrial Engineer?
I have gone through the Migration Booklet of EA but could not fully understand their exact requirement.

What are the fields that have to be mandatorily mentioned alongwith the job role & responsibilities? 

In my case, I may be able to show 8+ experience in my current company. However, it might be difficult to get a similar letter from my previous company where I had worked for 1.5 years. Considering that I have 8+ experience in my current company,is any letter from my previous employer required at all?

Also,in my current company,do I need to show my job promotions over the years at similar role or a mention of the current designation is enough??

Will look forward to your replies...

Thanks & regards,

Sourav Chakraborty


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi guys. New to the forum. I just checked for the assessment of my degree ( BE, Civil) but not for the work experience. Please clarify if I should/ can do that now. Online application made to EA on 12th march 2015.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hi guys. New to the forum. I just checked for the assessment of my degree ( BE, Civil) but not for the work experience. Please clarify if I should/ can do that now. Online application made to EA on 12th march 2015.


Hi,

I don't see why you can't do that now. Assessing just your degree without request for assessment of your relevant work experience is fine.
Good luck!!!


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you very much Shikac.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hi guys. New to the forum. I just checked for the assessment of my degree ( BE, Civil) but not for the work experience. Please clarify if I should/ can do that now. Online application made to EA on 12th march 2015.


Hi Samjhibaschhu1,

Yes you can do it. But bare in mind it's always got to assess your work experience as well. There is a chance that immigration may reject your application later If you fail to include your work experience assessment along with your qualification assessment.I have seen few cases.

Cheers


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

info4sourav said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anyone please help me with formats of Reference Letter that to be obtained from reporting manager against the work experience as Industrial Engineer?
> I have gone through the Migration Booklet of EA but could not fully understand their exact requirement.


Hi sourav,
As far as I know it should be on official company letterhead furnishing your details like name, designation, current designation (if there is any change since the starting designation) and length of your employement with them and your roles and responsibilities in the latest designation and the signature authority details including their contact numbers.



info4sourav said:


> What are the fields that have to be mandatorily mentioned alongwith the job role & responsibilities?


Please see above.



info4sourav said:


> In my case, I may be able to show 8+ experience in my current company. However, it might be difficult to get a similar letter from my previous company where I had worked for 1.5 years. Considering that I have 8+ experience in my current company,is any letter from my previous employer required at all?


Yes if you are claiming points for that 1.5 yrs. In case if you can't submit the letter consider submitting statutory declaration from your old company team lead or someone to whom you have reported to even if the organisation is liquidated. Support this with your bank and provident fund statements. 



info4sourav said:


> Also,in my current company,do I need to show my job promotions over the years at similar role or a mention of the current designation is enough??


If you have them then send all the documents that you have. Just a friendly reminder try to give as much information about your working history as possible to make their job easy and a email pertaining any information further delay the process.

hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello , 

this is a good forum to share my experience ;; 

I applied for 

Date Submitted: 2015-04-02

Application Details:

Application for Assessment of Engineering Technologist Qualifications (Sydney Accord)
Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment

Will let you guys know abt the outcome ; 

just a quick question about relevant work exp 

I have submitted the letter same as it says on MSA booklet, however my company doesnt have fax ans sometimes the receptionist is not on desk ,, what are the ways of EA to verify skilled emp ?


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Redtape said:


> Hi sourav,
> As far as I know it should be on official company letterhead furnishing your details like name, designation, current designation (if there is any change since the starting designation) and length of your employement with them and your roles and responsibilities in the latest designation and the signature authority details including their contact numbers.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Redtape for the detail info..

Will try to prepare one on the suggested line and consult with you all..


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

*EA +Ve but work experience not approved*

I just received my +Ve assessment(CDR) but in the letter they mentioned only about my education approval with ANZCODE, but not mentioned anything about my work experiences,It means that they rejected my work experiences? Anybody got this type of letter?


----------



## ninhntu (Aug 19, 2014)

Receipt posted to me 06 Jan. Still waiting for result now :frusty:


----------



## ericnguyen (Mar 30, 2015)

Nothing new from EA for online applications? They are so slow.


----------



## ericnguyen (Mar 30, 2015)

ninhntu said:


> Receipt posted to me 06 Jan. Still waiting for result now :frusty:


Did you apply online or by mail? I submitted online Jan 22. Nothing yet! I called and they said because of Easter holiday the processing time will be 12 weeks now. :jaw:


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

vinaaysiva said:


> I just received my +Ve assessment(CDR) but in the letter they mentioned only about my education approval with ANZCODE, but not mentioned anything about my work experiences,It means that they rejected my work experiences? Anybody got this type of letter?


You should definitely get some kinda of acknowledgement from EA regarding work exp, If not then you havnt full filled the standard requirement. 

Which occupation you applied for and for how many years work exp ?


----------



## ninhntu (Aug 19, 2014)

ericnguyen said:


> Did you apply online or by mail? I submitted online Jan 22. Nothing yet! I called and they said because of Easter holiday the processing time will be 12 weeks now. :jaw:


Paper-based. I dispatched the package on 22 Dec, have just sent them an e-mail and got no response yet.


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

Did they say 12 weeks ericnguyen ? I'm waiting for 16 weeks already!!!!


----------



## nvea7 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello guys,

I applied for skills assessment through a migration agent and she is not providing me a receipt of the application! I am getting really worried now. Her excuse was the Easter Holidays and today she said her computer crashed and had lost the invoice.

I regret not doing it myself.

Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

nvea7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I applied for skills assessment through a migration agent and she is not providing me a receipt of the application! I am getting really worried now. Her excuse was the Easter Holidays and today she said her computer crashed and had lost the invoice.
> 
> ...


You can just wait ;; also try getting a screen shot of your application submission from her , or email from EA .


----------



## nvea7 (Mar 14, 2015)

gnt said:


> You can just wait ;; also try getting a screen shot of your application submission from her , or email from EA .


She is very hesitant on giving me any details on my skills assessment application. As per your suggestion, I will ask again tommorow when she restores her computer.

Thanks


----------



## G-bee (Mar 27, 2015)

nvea7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I applied for skills assessment through a migration agent and she is not providing me a receipt of the application! I am getting really worried now. Her excuse was the Easter Holidays and today she said her computer crashed and had lost the invoice.
> 
> ...


i had a similar experience with you. what i did was i called EA. i explained my situation that i have some difficulty dealing with my agent. you can ask EA regarding your application. just state your name and they will just confirm you if they have received your application or not. i hope they will entertain your inquiry. they can't divulge you any more information unless you are no longer connected with your agent. good luck! cheers!


----------



## ericnguyen (Mar 30, 2015)

gpdl said:


> Did they say 12 weeks ericnguyen ? I'm waiting for 16 weeks already!!!!


Did you apply online or paper? Also, did you apply Accord or CDR?

12 week was the quoted time for online Accord applications :confused2:


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

I received the letter yesterday!!!! I applied CDR paper-based on Dec 16th.
Even though I received it yesterday, the letter was dated March 31.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

gpdl said:


> I received the letter yesterday!!!! I applied CDR paper-based on Dec 16th.
> Even though I received it yesterday, the letter was dated March 31.


Did you get a +ve assessment for your work exp ? I mean did they deduct any time from you actual work exp ?


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

gnt said:


> gpdl said:
> 
> 
> > I received the letter yesterday!!!! I applied CDR paper-based on Dec 16th.
> ...


They accepted my whole experience, except the period I was still in college.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

gpdl said:


> They accepted my whole experience, except the period I was still in college.


Thanks for the information .. can i ask you which occupation did you nominate ? and what kind of cross reference checking they did regarding the authenticity of the document .


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

The week of silence.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> The week of silence.


Hcelgoog,

it looks you are right. Not many feedback in last week. Hope more progress will happen to the end of week.
If anyone get any movement please update us, so we can monitor pace of assessments.


----------



## ericnguyen (Mar 30, 2015)

Has anyone received the outcome from online application?

I never heard of any outcome letter via email so far.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

ericnguyen said:


> Has anyone received the outcome from online application?
> 
> I never heard of any outcome letter via email so far.


Hi all,

could you please update your signature with date of your application, therefore we all can see what is your progress. 
Thank you.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> could you please update your signature with date of your application, therefore we all can see what is your progress.
> Thank you.


Updated


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

HI All,

Im still waiting for my positive assessment. I am now on the 14th week but still no news 
(Online applicant submitted DEc 22)

As per EA's status, they are reviewing CDR applications for Jan 4 2015 applicants. 

Tomorrow will be the invitation rounds and I still didnt get to lodge my EOI because of the delayed assessment from EA 

BTW, how do I update my signature?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> HI All,
> 
> Im still waiting for my positive assessment. I am now on the 14th week but still no news
> (Online applicant submitted DEc 22)
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Thanks!


----------



## ninhntu (Aug 19, 2014)

Mr.C said:


> HI All,
> 
> Im still waiting for my positive assessment. I am now on the 14th week but still no news
> (Online applicant submitted DEc 22)
> ...


By mentioning "Jan 4 2015 applicants", do they mean those who were assigned CID and got receipt posted to them on that day?
I applied via post, hence, I have no idea on this kind of information


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

ninhntu said:


> By mentioning "Jan 4 2015 applicants", do they mean those who were assigned CID and got receipt posted to them on that day?
> I applied via post, hence, I have no idea on this kind of information


I think it's applicants whose payment was processed and received that day


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> HI All,
> 
> Im still waiting for my positive assessment. I am now on the 14th week but still no news
> (Online applicant submitted DEc 22)
> ...


Mr.C,

btw where you can check that "EA's status"?


----------



## ninhntu (Aug 19, 2014)

TakinDecent said:


> I think it's applicants whose payment was processed and received that day


It's good news to me. I have my payment processed on 6 Jan


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Guys finally I got my positive assessment today at 9:00 AM AEST (basic service + employment experience) submission day was on 28/Dec/2014, ANZSCO 233211, civil engineer. Please help how I can add new signature.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> Guys finally I got my positive assessment today at 9:00 AM AEST (basic service + employment experience) submission day was on 28/Dec/2014, ANZSCO 233211, civil engineer. Please help how I can add new signature.


Gongrats Hcelgoog,

just go on top to USER CP and then on left hand side you will have an option edit signature. Good luck.
Did they approve all of your experience and any additional evidence that they required? You went through CDR or accord?


----------



## ninhntu (Aug 19, 2014)

hcelgoog said:


> Guys finally I got my positive assessment today at 9:00 AM AEST (basic service + employment experience) submission day was on 28/Dec/2014, ANZSCO 233211, civil engineer. Please help how I can add new signature.


Congrats! Hope I can get mine next week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Mr.C,
> 
> btw where you can check that "EA's status"?


Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia

From EA website
Regularly updated advice on the dates of applications under current process may be sought by sending a blank email to [email protected] with the sole word 'Status' in the email subject line. You will receive an automatic response


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> Guys finally I got my positive assessment today at 9:00 AM AEST (basic service + employment experience) submission day was on 28/Dec/2014, ANZSCO 233211, civil engineer. Please help how I can add new signature.


Im happy for you, but getting more frustrated with my application. its taking too long and I was told that they dont require additional information/documents. whats keeping them to give me positive outcome if there's nothing else they need!!


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all,

i have a question regarding ea assessment

1) is EA accept PTE/TOEFL tests alternative of IELTS BEFORE TO APPLY ASSESSMENT?

2)HOW MANY DAYS WILL COME TO REPORT?


----------



## NSG (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new in this forum. Can anyone guide me that, is lodging online application is more preferable or through post?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

hi ven,

engineers australia only accepts ielts you can read it in migration skills assessment faqs on their website


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

hi ea dont accept paper applications anymore only online.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Shikac said:


> Gongrats Hcelgoog,
> 
> just go on top to USER CP and then on left hand side you will have an option edit signature. Good luck.
> Did they approve all of your experience and any additional evidence that they required? You went through CDR or accord?


Hi Shikac
Thanks for your reply, regarding your inquiries I could illustrates the follows:
- yes they approved my total exp claiming, in fact I worked as a civil engineer since 2002, but DIMP did not promote points for exp more than 8 years, thus I considered the last 10 years in my report which they approved.
- many weird documents I have been asked to resubmit, for example the assessor asked for documents to prove my first, middle and last name. It seem very confusing to me as in Sudan we don't have such document to prove this claim, just we have one complete name usually 4 names. Any how my assessor understand this issue and satisfied with my passport. Others requested documents related to the contact details of the person who authorized my experience certificates, early I submitted three exp letters, I rectified just my recent exp certificate as per her request the other two letters I found alternatives to prove EA requirements because I found some difficulties to committed to their request. Again my assessor understand my situation. 
- CDR was my application category.
I hope I answered your questions. Please I need help regarding my signature, I have wrote the data but it is not appears under my comments ?


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> Hi Shikac
> Thanks for your reply, regarding your inquiries I could illustrates the follows:
> - yes they approved my total exp claiming, in fact I worked as a civil engineer since 2002, but DIMP did not promote points for exp more than 8 years, thus I considered the last 10 years in my report which they approved.
> - many weird documents I have been asked to resubmit, for example the assessor asked for documents to prove my first, middle and last name. It seem very confusing to me as in Sudan we don't have such document to prove this claim, just we have one complete name usually 4 names. Any how my assessor understand this issue and satisfied with my passport. Others requested documents related to the contact details of the person who authorized my experience certificates, early I submitted three exp letters, I rectified just my recent exp certificate as per her request the other two letters I found alternatives to prove EA requirements because I found some difficulties to committed to their request. Again my assessor understand my situation.
> ...


Hcelgoog,

I had a trouble before but then it worked. I related that with my joining date as I haven't been too long on forum, but after while it worked. You shouldn't have that problem as you joined in 2013. However, when you write please check if you clicked on save button on the bottom, that should help.
Do you know if EA checked or contacted your employers to check experience?


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Shikac said:


> Hcelgoog,
> 
> I had a trouble before but then it worked. I related that with my joining date as I haven't been too long on forum, but after while it worked. You shouldn't have that problem as you joined in 2013. However, when you write please check if you clicked on save button on the bottom, that should help.
> Do you know if EA checked or contacted your employers to check experience?


Shikac
No they did not.


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Mr C, did you get EA assessement ?*

It seems like, it has been 3 months since you applied to EA for assessment. Did you get the outcome ? (Note: I am just asking for your signature details)




Mr.C said:


> Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia
> 
> From EA website
> Regularly updated advice on the dates of applications under current process may be sought by sending a blank email to [email protected] with the sole word 'Status' in the email subject line. You will receive an automatic response


----------



## NSG (Mar 17, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> hi ea dont accept paper applications anymore only online.


Thank You Mr.C


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys If any one of you have "

"" Ace the IELTS: IELTS General Module - How to Maximize Your Score (second edition)"" 

Please upload & Share


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> It seems like, it has been 3 months since you applied to EA for assessment. Did you get the outcome ? (Note: I am just asking for your signature details)


no. no news yet.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys If any one gets EA reply ;; please update us 

Thanks


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys If any one gets EA reply ;; please update us
> 
> Thanks


Guys,

it looks very quiet early this week.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Guys,
> 
> it looks very quiet early this week.


Yes you are right ;; 

And by the look of this below , EA is very quit aswell ;; 

Washington, Sydney or Dublin ACCORD application, or accredited
Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) received on the *23 January*
are currently with an assessing case officer


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

The status mail is not working for me today. Maybe they are updating their system or something?

They asked me for additional information that I provided more than 2 weeks ago and still got no outcome. The wait is killing me


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

OK, never mind, just got it, they must have read my post . Applied on 5/01, sent additional info the 31/03 and got the letter 5 minutes ago.

Industrial Engineer 233511


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Maezel said:


> OK, never mind, just got it, they must have read my post . Applied on 5/01, sent additional info the 31/03 and got the letter 5 minutes ago.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511



Congrats Maezel ;; 

Can I ask , what additional info asked ; and did u get ur Skilled employment assessed aswell , if yes how did they verify it . 

Thanks


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

gnt said:


> Congrats Maezel ;;
> 
> Can I ask , what additional info asked ; and did u get ur Skilled employment assessed aswell , if yes how did they verify it .
> 
> Thanks


My employer had printed the reference letter in black and white, but signed it in blue pen. They asked me to provide a scanned colour copy. I got in contact with them and asked them to reprint it in colour, sign it and scan it again. I provided a colour scan on the first place, but the booklet doesn't say that the letterhead must be in colour as well, although they want it that way apparently.

This is the only thing they asked for my employment, no pay slips, taxes, nothing. I wrote it myself to make sure every point that's in the booklet was included and told him to sign it if he agreed and change whatever he felt like changing. (One letter for two different positions was enough since they were under the same supervision in a boutique company). I can get that stuff if DIAC asks for it anyways.

Then they told me the format of the episodes was not "in the narrative form of an essay". Whatever that means. I just deleted the "table format" (I had lines separating the paragraphs), made little changes to redaction, separated some big paragraphs into two, and other small cosmetic changes. To this day I don't know what they were referring to because I used approved models as examples.

Since they ask me to revisit the episodes, I had to edit the summary as well and rematch competencies with paragraphs.

Then they ask me to include some recent CPD. They understood that the last one I did was in April 2013, I quit my job in September 2013 and went on working holiday programs afterwards, but I tried to look for jobs in Auckland and I read a book or two. The books where there but not the dates I read them, only the published year. I added that and subscriptions to LinkedIn Groups related to my field with their links to reflect something I am doing nowadays.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Maezel said:


> My employer had printed the reference letter in black and white, but signed it in blue pen. They asked me to provide a scanned colour copy. I got in contact with them and asked them to reprint it in colour, sign it and scan it again. I provided a colour scan on the first place, but the booklet doesn't say that the letterhead must be in colour as well, although they want it that way apparently.
> 
> This is the only thing they asked for my employment, no pay slips, taxes, nothing. I wrote it myself to make sure every point that's in the booklet was included and told him to sign it if he agreed and change whatever he felt like changing. (One letter for two different positions was enough since they were under the same supervision in a boutique company). I can get that stuff if DIAC asks for it anyways.
> 
> ...



Thanks you Maezel ; 
I really appreciate you effort to explain me in detail ; Did they contact you employer , i am worried cuz the receptionist we have is an ARAB and so much good with english , i did explain him that if you get any call asking about me divert it to the manager ; my manager is one who singed my exp letter .


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Uhm, I have no idea really, they haven't tell me anything and I haven't asked. I don't think so tho.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Will the State Sponsorship and DIAC rules change after 1st of july ?


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Maezel said:


> My employer had printed the reference letter in black and white, but signed it in blue pen. They asked me to provide a scanned colour copy. I got in contact with them and asked them to reprint it in colour, sign it and scan it again. I provided a colour scan on the first place, but the booklet doesn't say that the letterhead must be in colour as well, although they want it that way apparently.
> 
> This is the only thing they asked for my employment, no pay slips, taxes, nothing. I wrote it myself to make sure every point that's in the booklet was included and told him to sign it if he agreed and change whatever he felt like changing. (One letter for two different positions was enough since they were under the same supervision in a boutique company). I can get that stuff if DIAC asks for it anyways.
> 
> ...


Maezel,

congrats on your positive outcome. Just a quick question, as I applied on 4/1/15 and got minor additional request required that I replied. I was just wondering if you have got all additional request in one request or it came again and again one at the time.
Thanks


----------



## M-E (Apr 16, 2015)

*M.E*



Shikac said:


> Maezel,
> 
> congrats on your positive outcome. Just a quick question, as I applied on 4/1/15 and got minor additional request required that I replied. I was just wondering if you have got all additional request in one request or it came again and again one at the time.
> Thanks


Hi Shiac;

Congrats for the replay you got from them. May I know when you received the first reply from them? and what was it about? We applied (through agent) on 6/01 but we have'nt heard anything from them yet, is'nt it strange?

Thanks in advance


----------



## M-E (Apr 16, 2015)

*M.E*



Shikac said:


> Maezel,
> 
> congrats on your positive outcome. Just a quick question, as I applied on 4/1/15 and got minor additional request required that I replied. I was just wondering if you have got all additional request in one request or it came again and again one at the time.
> Thanks



Hi Shiac;

Congrats for the replay you got from them. May I know when you received the first reply from them? and what was it about? We applied (through agent) on 6/01 but we have'nt heard anything from them yet, is'nt it strange?


----------



## medo10 (Apr 1, 2014)

hcelgoog said:


> for example the assessor asked for documents to prove my first, middle and last name. It seem very confusing to me as in Sudan we don't have such document to prove this claim, just we have one complete name usually 4 names. Any how my assessor understand this issue and satisfied with my passport.


Hi hcelgoog,
Glad to see you here. It seems we are in same boat as maybe I will face the same issue.
Could I ask you why your assessor ask about the prove for your names as it should be already shown in your application and your passport copy. It is seems to me you didn’t submit a copy from you passport in your first application. Am I right ?


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

medo10 said:


> Hi hcelgoog,
> Glad to see you here. It seems we are in same boat as maybe I will face the same issue.
> Could I ask you why your assessor ask about the prove for your names as it should be already shown in your application and your passport copy. It is seems to me you didn’t submit a copy from you passport in your first application. Am I right ?


Medo10
No I have submitted the passport as it a crucial step to complete the application, yet the assessor ask for further details regarding the four names! It was quite strange to me. But I think working under pressure could lead to more than that.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Maezel,
> 
> congrats on your positive outcome. Just a quick question, as I applied on 4/1/15 and got minor additional request required that I replied. I was just wondering if you have got all additional request in one request or it came again and again one at the time.
> Thanks


All in one.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Maezel said:


> All in one.


Thanks Maezel,

I am just asking as I am getting a bit worried as I wait for the outcome to decide which visa I will apply as current one is about to expire on 4th May. I can be patient not for much longer and need to make a decision. Good luck on your journey!!!


----------



## M-E (Apr 16, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Maezel,
> 
> congrats on your positive outcome. Just a quick question, as I applied on 4/1/15 and got minor additional request required that I replied. I was just wondering if you have got all additional request in one request or it came again and again one at the time.
> Thanks


Hi Shikac;

It's a good news that you at least heard sth from your assessor. May I know when you received the first reply from them? We applied (through an agent) on 6/01/15 but we haven't heard anything from them yet, isn't it strange?


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

M-E said:


> Hi Shikac;
> 
> It's a good news that you at least heard sth from your assessor. May I know when you received the first reply from them? We applied (through an agent) on 6/01/15 but we haven't heard anything from them yet, isn't it strange?


M-E,

I have got request on 26th March, since then nothing. If you did not hear anything probably is all good.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Maezel said:


> My employer had printed the reference letter in black and white, but signed it in blue pen. They asked me to provide a scanned colour copy. I got in contact with them and asked them to reprint it in colour, sign it and scan it again. I provided a colour scan on the first place, but the booklet doesn't say that the letterhead must be in colour as well, although they want it that way apparently.
> 
> This is the only thing they asked for my employment, no pay slips, taxes, nothing. I wrote it myself to make sure every point that's in the booklet was included and told him to sign it if he agreed and change whatever he felt like changing. (One letter for two different positions was enough since they were under the same supervision in a boutique company). I can get that stuff if DIAC asks for it anyways.
> 
> ...


Maezel,

sorry to ask again, but what sort of group link did you provide from LinkedIn. I have a profile on LinkedIn but not sure for groups. Your assistance is appreciated.
Btw, I rang EA for my application and they just advise that application is in progress and they could not provide further info about timeframes for finalization.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Maezel,
> 
> sorry to ask again, but what sort of group link did you provide from LinkedIn. I have a profile on LinkedIn but not sure for groups. Your assistance is appreciated.
> Btw, I rang EA for my application and they just advise that application is in progress and they could not provide further info about timeframes for finalization.


I have experience in supply chain so I added the related groups I am in, in which I check for modern articles related to my field, same with the seminars and books, everything related to supply chain to make it match with my work experience and career episodes.

Analytics for Supply Chain Management 
CSCMP - Council of Supply Chain Management Professionals 
Supply Chain and Logistics Australia

And of course: Engineers Australia

Since you are a Civil engineer, look for civil engineering groups with a good amount of subscriptions in which technical articles get published.

Hold on there, you should be getting your outcome soon.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*confusions on work experience*



hcelgoog said:


> Medo10
> No I have submitted the passport as it a crucial step to complete the application, yet the assessor ask for further details regarding the four names! It was quite strange to me. But I think working under pressure could lead to more than that.


HI mate,
I have been going through your threads and responses you made to the people who is willing to know about the Engineers Australia's Migration Assessment process. I have one confusion in my mind for my spouse. We submitted CDR on 9th April 2015, we also aware of delay has been taken by the EA even though it's now in online submission. Anyhow, We did not apply for her 3+ years experience what we did only CDR as our agent said there is no need of assessing the work experiences because that part will decide by the Australian Department of Immigration as long as by providing relevant payslips, bank statements and all to proof the 3+ years experience. That's why i am a bit worried now whether we did right or wrong. How about your case are they deducted any years out of your total 10 years experience. Your responses is highly appreciated mate.
Thank you,
Nabajit


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Today I submitted MSA to EA, with no declared work experience. It is going to be tough, but I spent a lot of time on my report and I have spent quite a bit of time in order to keep myself up-to-date in my field. I sincerely hope it will pay off. I love Australia - it is like my home. Please wish me luck!


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Don't worry.. you will be ok*



ozengineer said:


> Today I submitted MSA to EA, with no declared work experience. It is going to be tough, but I spent a lot of time on my report and I have spent quite a bit of time in order to keep myself up-to-date in my field. I sincerely hope it will pay off. I love Australia - it is like my home. Please wish me luck!


Hey ozengineer,
You will be ok. We have been gone through the same route, hence we know the pains mate.I am hopeful that you, me and all who are waiting for the outcome will get positive assessment on time.
God luck..
Cheers,


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

How often do they update the email from msastatus(at)engineersaustralia.org.au?

the reply that I got today is the same as the one I got two weeks ago


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Yes you are right...*



TakinDecent said:


> How often do they update the email from msastatus(at)engineersaustralia.org.au?
> 
> the reply that I got today is the same as the one I got two weeks ago


Yes TakinDecent,
i have checked few times and then it shows same since one week...i have no idea when they going to update...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you see somene spam posting the same thing across the forum,would you please click on the "exclamation mark" in the red triangle on the top right corner of the post - then we can remove them easily

Thanks 

Jo xxxx


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

nabajitsaikia said:


> HI mate,
> I have been going through your threads and responses you made to the people who is willing to know about the Engineers Australia's Migration Assessment process. I have one confusion in my mind for my spouse. We submitted CDR on 9th April 2015, we also aware of delay has been taken by the EA even though it's now in online submission. Anyhow, We did not apply for her 3+ years experience what we did only CDR as our agent said there is no need of assessing the work experiences because that part will decide by the Australian Department of Immigration as long as by providing relevant payslips, bank statements and all to proof the 3+ years experience. That's why i am a bit worried now whether we did right or wrong. How about your case are they deducted any years out of your total 10 years experience. Your responses is highly appreciated mate.
> Thank you,
> Nabajit


Dear Nabajit
You are in the wright way, there is no need to assess these three years by EA, however if you did I believe it would be better, because DIBP check procedures is likely harder than EA. No deduction occurred in my case.


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi,

Can any one tell me what is CID and can I submit my EOI before getting my EA assessment. Later once I got any feedback I can follow visa invitation as there will be enough time gap between the EOI and visa invitation. Also after getting the invitation we will have 2 month to follow visa.

Do I need to submit any proof of positive assessment in EOI???

Thanks


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is in good health, Actually I submitted CDR for assessment from EA online. Can anyone guide me EA will do assessment for Education and Experience automatically or there is some way to apply for Experience again.

Thanks.


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Forum,
I have applied for Assesment thru CDR to EA (Mechanical Engr) 8 Yrs Work Ex on 18th November 2014.
I am still waiting for my outcome.

:confused2: Anybody with similar delayed timelines?
Any response appreciated.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Thank You*



hcelgoog said:


> Dear Nabajit
> You are in the wright way, there is no need to assess these three years by EA, however if you did I believe it would be better, because DIBP check procedures is likely harder than EA. No deduction occurred in my case.


Thanks a lot hcelgood. Now I have got idea mate...thanks again...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi Forum,
> I have applied for Assesment thru CDR to EA (Mechanical Engr) 8 Yrs Work Ex on 18th November 2014.
> I am still waiting for my outcome.
> 
> ...


Jaideep.karnik : Thats a lot of time ;; you should definitely Email them , Ring them , your letter might have been lost in post or something ;;;


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi Forum,
> I have applied for Assesment thru CDR to EA (Mechanical Engr) 8 Yrs Work Ex on 18th November 2014.
> I am still waiting for my outcome.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of time man, did you give them a call?


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

GNT: I did write to them on 31st March 2015 to which their reply was (reply on 2nd April 2015) that the assesment is done but the letter is being drafted and that once ready they will inform me...Its been a good 17 Days post that..i reckon they have posted the letter.
I shall wait for it until April 21st and then probably call them.



gnt said:


> Jaideep.karnik : Thats a lot of time ;; you should definitely Email them , Ring them , your letter might have been lost in post or something ;;;


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Maezel: Yeah,I did write to them on 31st March 2015 to which their reply was (reply on 2nd April 2015) that the assesment is done but the letter is being drafted and that once ready they will inform me...Its been a good 17 Days post that..i reckon they have posted the letter.
I shall wait for it until April 21st and then probably call them.




Maezel said:


> That's a lot of time man, did you give them a call?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Hi..*



Jaideep.karnik said:


> GNT: I did write to them on 31st March 2015 to which their reply was (reply on 2nd April 2015) that the assesment is done but the letter is being drafted and that once ready they will inform me...Its been a good 17 Days post that..i reckon they have posted the letter.
> I shall wait for it until April 21st and then probably call them.


Hi Jaideep, when did you submit your CDR if you do't mind asking coz so that I would mine application.
Thank you


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

nabajitsaikia I submitte mine on 18th November 2014.(My CID is dt 18th Nov'14)



nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi Jaideep, when did you submit your CDR if you do't mind asking coz so that I would mine application.
> Thank you


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

What are the chances of getting our skills assessed positively if we have no experience ? I mean if we write all our CDR based on design projects/graduation project that is done in university or internship, well enough and the way EA wants, do we stand a good chance ? I know they dont you require to have work experience theoretically but would EA approach our application biased, especially if quite a lot amount of time has passed from graduation ? Would be grateful if people with same situation could share their experiences.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

TakinDecent said:


> How often do they update the email from msastatus(at)engineersaustralia.org.au?
> 
> the reply that I got today is the same as the one I got two weeks ago


Hi TakinDecent.

EA usually update their automated response every tuesday afternoon (australia time) in my experience, but its not guaranteed that there will be update every week. sometimes the date they have on the response is the same date 2 weeks ago. 

if you wanted to check, just do it every tuesday night of the week, cause thats what i do hope this helps


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Thanks...*



Jaideep.karnik said:


> nabajitsaikia I submitte mine on 18th November 2014.(My CID is dt 18th Nov'14)


Hey Jaideep, thank you very much mate...much appreciated..


----------



## shleo82 (Apr 20, 2015)

I applied for EA assessment for my degree (Electrical Engineer from a Washington accord recognized university ) in late Aug 2009.

I received a positive assessment in about 2 weeks by post. 

LEO


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

Can someone share their timeline on lodging EOI to receiving invitation? Or is there a separate forum for this?

Cheers,
J


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

*Cdr*



Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi Forum,
> I have applied for Assesment thru CDR to EA (Mechanical Engr) 8 Yrs Work Ex on 18th November 2014.
> I am still waiting for my outcome.
> 
> ...


Hi Pal,

I've applied mine in August '14 and haven't had my CDR + till late Feb '15. I am a Mech Eng by profession and got fair few years of work exp in UK. 

Now I'm waiting for invite having lodged EOI in early March. Hang in there matey you'll get yours soon, if you haven't already.

J


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> What are the chances of getting our skills assessed positively if we have no experience ? I mean if we write all our CDR based on design projects/graduation project that is done in university or internship, well enough and the way EA wants, do we stand a good chance ? I know they dont you require to have work experience theoretically but would EA approach our application biased, especially if quite a lot amount of time has passed from graduation ? Would be grateful if people with same situation could share their experiences.


Does anyone have any feedback or comment about this ? Anyone who managed to get positive skill assesment without any work experience or got rejected due to lack of it ?


----------



## kumarnram (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Guys.

I finally received my positive assessment this morning. Of course, it was not with out any drama.

Friday EA mailed me saying my assessment is unsuccessful. I called them this morning to know the reason and then the Assessing officer shocked me by saying that's wrong news. his system showing a positive outcome.

Then he mailed me a confirmation. Thanks for all the support. All the best to all.

Regards,
Ram


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Mr.C said:


> Im happy for you, but getting more frustrated with my application. its taking too long and I was told that they dont require additional information/documents. whats keeping them to give me positive outcome if there's nothing else they need!!


Hi Mr.C
I hope you received your positive assessment?


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

I haven't heard anything back and then I called them on Friday and said that I need it urgently due to my visa will expire and they sent me request for additional information yesterday that I provided last night and now still waiting the outcome. I hope I will jump in this train on 24 April for EOI invite, but need this assessment letter. Hope dies last.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey Guys, 

Finally EA Updated Status Email ,, 

- CDR applications received on the 2 February are currently with an
assessing case officer 

- Washington, Sydney or Dublin ACCORD application, or accredited
Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) received on the 9 February
are currently with an assessing case officer


----------



## SM8386 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hii
I have applied for MSA Competency Demonstration Report & Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment on 4th January 2015 online without Agent as Electronics Engineer.
I was asked for additional information on 27th March 2015 which I submitted on the same day.
From that time till today its Assessment in Progress and no further development. 
I wrote a mail dt 17th April 2015 for which they replied “We kindly ask you await a response directly.”
Can anyone tell me how to contact them by phone. 
And if anyone has received their outcome application dated post 4th January 2015


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi CDR,
Thanks for the assurance,well the good news is that, I have received my Outcome today(After due follow up with IEA on email) and it is positive,

They have provided me the scanned copy of the letter.
So now I will file for EOI.




UKSLAUS said:


> Hi Pal,
> 
> I've applied mine in August '14 and haven't had my CDR + till late Feb '15. I am a Mech Eng by profession and got fair few years of work exp in UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi CDR,
> Thanks for the assurance,well the good news is that, I have received my Outcome today(After due follow up with IEA on email) and it is positive,
> 
> They have provided me the scanned copy of the letter.
> So now I will file for EOI.


Hi Jaideep,

If you can mention when did you apply to EA ?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Really Confues*



kumarnram said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I finally received my positive assessment this morning. Of course, it was not with out any drama.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Confused*



gnt said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally EA Updated Status Email ,,
> 
> ...




Dear ,
My CDR receip date was 30th sep 2014 and the cdr ASSESSEMNT DATE WAS 02 feb 2015 .When i called the Case officer he replied the letter has been dispatched but uptil now i have not received


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Confused*

Dear ,
My CDR receip date was 30th sep 2014 and the cdr ASSESSEMNT DATE WAS 02 feb 2015 .When i called the Case officer he replied the letter has been dispatched but uptil now i have not received


gnt said:


> Hi Jaideep,
> 
> If you can mention when did you apply to EA ?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear ,
> My CDR receip date was 30th sep 2014 and the cdr ASSESSEMNT DATE WAS 02 feb 2015 .When i called the Case officer he replied the letter has been dispatched but uptil now i have not received


Dear Jamaloo,

I think your letter might have been lost or misplaced. It can't take more than 2 months to reach your address. I think it is time you asked them for a duplicate letter and send them Statutory Declaration and ask for Courier pickup.

please see this topic with similar issue & see my response to him :

Statutory Declaration & Courier pickup

wish you good luck brother.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> Hi Mr.C
> I hope you received your positive assessment?


Hcelgoog,

When you've been asked to update current employment could you please confirm till when your experience was approved- date of application or current updated date? Thanks


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

SM8386 said:


> Hii
> I have applied for MSA Competency Demonstration Report & Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment on 4th January 2015 online without Agent as Electronics Engineer.
> I was asked for additional information on 27th March 2015 which I submitted on the same day.
> From that time till today its Assessment in Progress and no further development.
> ...


Hi,

We are sort of in same boat. Application on 4/1/15 additional request on 26/3 replied same day, another request on 20/4 replied same day and now waiting my light on the end of the tunnel. I wish you luck!


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for MSA Competency Demonstration Report but I didn't applied for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment online and now I can't change the application. can you guys please guide me what will be the effect for this. Either experience assessment is mandatory from EA or not.

Thanks.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Shikac said:


> Hcelgoog,
> 
> When you've been asked to update current employment could you please confirm till when your experience was approved- date of application or current updated date? Thanks


Dear Shikac
First employment letter dated on 18/Dec/2014, while the updated one on 12/March/2015. I guess your case will be finalized by the end of this week, but you have to contact your case officer regularly, that what I did. Hope I will hear the good news from you soon.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

asim79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for MSA Competency Demonstration Report but I didn't applied for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment online and now I can't change the application. can you guys please guide me what will be the effect for this. Either experience assessment is mandatory from EA or not.
> 
> Thanks.


Asim79
It is not mandatory to assess your experience by EA, DIBP will do this at the time of application.


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> Asim79
> It is not mandatory to assess your experience by EA, DIBP will do this at the time of application.


Thanks indeed.


----------



## SM8386 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are sort of in same boat. Application on 4/1/15 additional request on 26/3 replied same day, another request on 20/4 replied same day and now waiting my light on the end of the tunnel. I wish you luck!


Thanks for the reply Shikac. I am also getting frustrated. I gave them a call today morning. And I am told send a blank mail to know status. And then I tell her I know that and the status is 2nd Feb Applications being processed and mine is 4th Jan. And she replied its not possible!!!! 
Finally she says I will arrange a call back which I don't think will happen. 



How can I know who is my assessing officer and how to contact directly.


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

SM8386 said:


> Thanks for the reply Shikac. I am also getting frustrated. I gave them a call today morning. And I am told send a blank mail to know status. And then I tell her I know that and the status is 2nd Feb Applications being processed and mine is 4th Jan. And she replied its not possible!!!!
> Finally she says I will arrange a call back which I don't think will happen.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi SM,

You can't know who is your assessor if they don't tell you. In two occasions they asked me do I want to talk to my assessor and they gave me his name, otherwise I wouldn't know. I still didn't get it and I think I will call them again. I don't want too much to interrupt them and made them upset, but I was planning to lodge EOI tomorrow for Friday invite round so I will need results asap. Wish me luck


----------



## SM8386 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Hi SM,
> 
> You can't know who is your assessor if they don't tell you. In two occasions they asked me do I want to talk to my assessor and they gave me his name, otherwise I wouldn't know. I still didn't get it and I think I will call them again. I don't want too much to interrupt them and made them upset, but I was planning to lodge EOI tomorrow for Friday invite round so I will need results asap. Wish me luck


Hi Shikac
Me too was hoping to lodge EOI asap. The naïve me thought these people actually take only 13 weeks and I will get by 7th April and get thru 10th April invite but I guess that was too much optimism. Wish you all the best. Keep us updated.


----------



## ninhntu (Aug 19, 2014)

I have received email from EA this morning. Good news is:
"Dear Sir

Thank your for your email. Your CDR Application has been assessed and your outcome letter was posted 4th March by AIR MAIL to the address below"
However, bad news is I haven't received anything until now :frusty:


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ninhntu said:


> I have received email from EA this morning. Good news is:
> "Dear Sir
> 
> Thank your for your email. Your CDR Application has been assessed and your outcome letter was posted 4th March by AIR MAIL to the address below"
> However, bad news is I haven't received anything until now :frusty:


congrats...When did you apply for assesment?
Please update your signature so we can track the progress easily


----------



## ninhntu (Aug 19, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> congrats...When did you apply for assesment?
> Please update your signature so we can track the progress easily


Thank you, bb. My CID posted to me on 06 Jan, my outcome letter dated 03 Mar. Unfortunately, it lost its way, now I'm submitting request for a duplicate outcome letter, hope to get it next week.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ninhntu said:


> Thank you, bb. My CID posted to me on 06 Jan, my outcome letter dated 03 Mar. Unfortunately, it lost its way, now I'm submitting request for a duplicate outcome letter, hope to get it next week.


Thats good..You got it in almost 2 months if the letter reached on time.
But assuming you sent it online , dont they send the result via email?

Did you submit CDR or went thru accord ?


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

SM8386 said:


> Thanks for the reply Shikac. I am also getting frustrated. I gave them a call today morning. And I am told send a blank mail to know status. And then I tell her I know that and the status is 2nd Feb Applications being processed and mine is 4th Jan. And she replied its not possible!!!!
> Finally she says I will arrange a call back which I don't think will happen.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

I enforced my application process due to current visa expiration, therefore last Monday I have got additional request,replied same day. Then didn't hear till Wednesday so rang again and reminded that my last invite round is 24/4 and he said it will send me something on 23/4 as he didn't realised I responded to request. Finally, I got outcome letter on 23/4 via email(online application) with positive results and approved all experience. Straight away lodged EOI with 65pts and got invite today. Thank you for sharing your experience and see you on another tread. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I enforced my application process due to current visa expiration, therefore last Monday I have got additional request,replied same day. Then didn't hear till Wednesday so rang again and reminded that my last invite round is 24/4 and he said it will send me something on 23/4 as he didn't realised I responded to request. Finally, I got outcome letter on 23/4 via email(online application) with positive results and approved all experience. Straight away lodged EOI with 65pts and got invite today. Thank you for sharing your experience and see you on another tread. Good luck to everyone.


Wow..COngrats Shikac..Lucky you!!!
All the very best for further process
Keep us posted..Cheers!!


----------



## ninhntu (Aug 19, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thats good..You got it in almost 2 months if the letter reached on time.
> But assuming you sent it online , dont they send the result via email?
> 
> Did you submit CDR or went thru accord ?


Unfortunately, I was too stupid for applying through post 
However, it is good news that now I know how to do. I requested my outcome letter to be sent to my relative in Melbourne; hopefully, I shall get invitation by next invitation round, maybe 08 May.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ninhntu said:


> Thank you, bb. My pathway was CDR.


thanks for updating your signature.

And Wow , CDR assesment in 2 months..you are lucky man!!
Now i am all hopeful for mine..submitted on 16th Feb


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi there,

I applied MSA CDR assessment on 1 april 2015.
I have been trying to know the status on the automated email '[email protected]'
Its not responding since 11 april.

Anyone facing same problem or if its working for you please can you update on this forum


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I applied MSA CDR assessment on 1 april 2015.
> I have been trying to know the status on the automated email '[email protected]'
> ...


Its working fine for me.Anyways , the latest update is that 2 feb applications are being assessed currently.\
Usually they update their system every tuesday so we might get the update then.
Cheers!!!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

My application status moved to Awaiting Assesment..Can anyone explain what does this mean?
Thanks


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> My application status moved to Awaiting Assesment..Can anyone explain what does this mean?
> Thanks


It means an assessor has claimed your application.
Good luck!

And can you let me know when you applied?
I did it on 1 april 2015
I know its too early but curious


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

srisydney said:


> It means an assessor has claimed your application.
> Good luck!
> 
> And can you let me know when you applied?
> ...


Really? thats good news i guess..So can I expect my result this week? Please say Yes 
I applied on 16th Feb through CDR route..
Will keep you updated..Cheers!!!


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

mine was on 5th Feb but my agent says still no response from EA. if anyone of this or later got response pl. share here


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> mine was on 5th Feb but my agent says still no response from EA. if anyone of this or later got response pl. share here


Hi Bob,
Did you check your status on EA site. What does it say? Awaiting assessment or still in queue?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

H-Engine said:


> Hello my Dear fellow Engineers!
> 
> I just want to let you know that I lodged my MSA CDR Online application on 8 th December 2014 and the status since back then was "Queued for Assessment" until yesterday [23-02-2015] it changed to "Assessment In-Progress", bear in mind that EA took almost the last week of 2014 and the first week of this year off and today I received a request for additional information from Engineers Australia MSA via email, asking me to view and complete an information request by logging into Engineers Australia's myPortal, however when I accessed the portal and tried to open "Migration Skills Assessment" an error had appeared to me, I already sent email to EA regarding this case and I will keep you updated.


Hi,

My status changed to Awaiting Assessment..Does that mean i might b getting the result soon?
Thanks


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi,
> 
> My status changed to Awaiting Assessment..Does that mean i might b getting the result soon?
> Thanks


Yes this means the case officer have got your documents now.. check your email junk folder aswell . and let us know as soon as you got the reply. .


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes this means the case officer have got your documents now.. check your email junk folder aswell . and let us know as soon as you got the reply. .


Finally some action happening for me LOL
Hope everything goes well and fine.
Will keep you updated


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone confirm whether EA accepts PTE results or not?
their website says they dont but im not sure whether it has been updated 
Thanks


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether EA accepts PTE results or not?
> their website says they dont but im not sure whether it has been updated
> Thanks


As of now only IELTS is accepted
But they may or may not use TOFEL,CAE,PTE A in near future.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

srisydney said:


> As of now only IELTS is accepted
> But they may or may not use TOFEL,CAE,PTE A in near future.


Thanks!


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Bob,
> Did you check your status on EA site. What does it say? Awaiting assessment or still in queue?


no way to know as my agent side still no update and he is not much responsive to give all details


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> no way to know as my agent side still no update and he is not much responsive to give all details


Its a waiting game if have gone through an agent. 
You need to keep in touch with your agent for updates.

CDR applications received on the 2 February are currently with an
assessing case officer 

This was the status according to the automated mail I received on 29 april 2015.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

srisydney said:


> Its a waiting game if have gone through an agent.
> You need to keep in touch with your agent for updates.
> 
> CDR applications received on the 2 February are currently with an
> ...


yeah you are right. just wanted to see if anyone got positive assessment so i can query my agent

thanks


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> yeah you are right. just wanted to see if anyone got positive assessment so i can query my agent
> 
> thanks


EA does not update their mail response very often..Usually it is every Tuesday but no change this week,
Anyways u still got one more week before 13 weeks complete for you, right?
might as well wait..Patience is the key my friend


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> EA does not update their mail response very often..Usually it is every Tuesday but no change this week,
> Anyways u still got one more week before 13 weeks complete for you, right?
> might as well wait..Patience is the key my friend


yes right one week short of 13 week so i am hoping by end of this week i have positive outcome.
thanks


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Is it possible to submit the files for assessment without IELTS Score? The test dates currently available in India is in the month of June-15. So it will be a waste of time waiting till that.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

George2014 said:


> Is it possible to submit the files for assessment without IELTS Score? The test dates currently available in India is in the month of June-15. So it will be a waste of time waiting till that.


No, you need IELTS to be taken before you actually submit your application. IELTS test date usually gets booked about 2 months in advance; I would suggest you to take up PTE-A if dates are available, as it is reported to be comparitively easier than IELTs with a straightforward machine based marking scheme and the results are declared within a week. But yeah, check if PTE is acceptable for EA assessment, I'm not sure about that.


----------



## mech2009 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Bit of a confusion here and I am sure I will get the resolution here.

I hired an agent for my PR process and he has advised me to apply through CDR process and my outcome has come as Engineering technologist.

Outcome letter does not has any experience years mentioned in it. My agent advised he has applied for qualification assessment(fees as AUD698.00).

I have total 5 years and 8 months of experience in the Engineering division of a technological company.

Please advise how many points I will get for experience by DIAC officer.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sharonne said:


> But yeah, check if PTE is acceptable for EA assessment, I'm not sure about that.


Thanks for the reply. 

As of now EA is not accepting PTE Score. Somehow an agent was telling that it's possible to ask the assessment officer to hold the result till we submit IELTS result.


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi there. Not sure if this the right place to ask this. Is it necessary to get certified by Engineers Australia before applying for Electronics Engineer job? How long the whole process will take?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

HI All!!

Im happy to share the great news. After 4 months of agonizing wait, finally I got my positive skills assessment from EA 

Just to inform you guys based on experience, when your status changes to assessment in progress, it doesnt really mean it has been on review. In my case, i waited for the 13th week of my application and then I immediately called EA to follow up. We found out that my paper was just assigned to an assessing officer for so long, but they have not even looked at it. That's why it took so long. 

My agent request to have my paper reviewed by another assessing officer but still took 2 weeks for them to process because they have been asking for documents (colored copy of all our documents without the Justice of peace certified signature, because we initially gave all documents notarised by a justice of peace here in australia) one by one, not in one go. 

anyway, im happy now to finally get my assessment. Hoping my agent will lodge my EOI today. See you all in the EOi thread


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> HI All!!
> 
> Im happy to share the great news. After 4 months of agonizing wait, finally I got my positive skills assessment from EA
> 
> ...


Congrats Mr.C ; Can you please inform , did you apply for skilled work employment aswell ; if yes did they took more time for work experience or degree ?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> Congrats Mr.C ; Can you please inform , did you apply for skilled work employment aswell ; if yes did they took more time for work experience or degree ?


Yes i have applied for cdr and employment assessment. I dont think it will take long, it should still be 13 weeks processing even with the employment assessment. 

Thank you and goodluck on your application


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> HI All!!
> 
> Im happy to share the great news. After 4 months of agonizing wait, finally I got my positive skills assessment from EA
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Mr.C
Hope you get through next invitation round.

BTW, did you submit paper based or online?
Thanks


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

hi, i submitted mine online


----------



## smashinarun (Apr 30, 2015)

*time frame after the status changed to "Assessment in progress"*



Mr.C said:


> HI All!!
> 
> Im happy to share the great news. After 4 months of agonizing wait, finally I got my positive skills assessment from EA
> 
> ...


Hey Mr. C 
Thanks for sharing your experience. a quick question as i submitted my CDR online on 10th of Feb 2015. and after a long wait today ( 1st may 2015 ) my status has been changed from "queued for assessment" to "Assessment in progress". Can you please tell me that (finger crossed) :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: if they didn't ask for additional documents, how long is going to take for the OUTCOME. as i am eagerly waiting for the positive outcome.
Let me know thanks.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

smashinarun said:


> Hey Mr. C
> Thanks for sharing your experience. a quick question as i submitted my CDR online on 10th of Feb 2015. and after a long wait today ( 1st may 2015 ) my status has been changed from "queued for assessment" to "Assessment in progress". Can you please tell me that (finger crossed) :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: if they didn't ask for additional documents, how long is going to take for the OUTCOME. as i am eagerly waiting for the positive outcome.
> Let me know thanks.


I wish I could answer your question but I have no idea how long it will take. As in my case they never contacted me after the status was changed and have finished waiting for the 13 weeks only to find out that my application has not been touched by the assessing officer yet.

But based on the other forums I read, some of them got their result few days, or even same day their status has changed to "Assessment in progress". Some was asked to submit additional documents and in matter of 30 mins - 1 hour after submission they got their result. Its really case to case basis i think..

just hope for the best.

i wish you get it soon..


----------



## rakeshcet (Apr 21, 2015)

*skill assessment*

Hai
I need your help. I have 4 years of experience as assistant engineer mechanical in printing industry. But the first two years I worked as paid trainee. I would like to know whether EA will consider my total 4 years during skill assessment. Also I want to know whether EA note the point score in skill assessment result.

Regards
Rakeshcet


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

Has any one got their work experience assessed by Engineers Australia. I want to know whether they mentioned work experience duration in the skill assessment letter??


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

naveen_civil said:


> Has any one got their work experience assessed by Engineers Australia. I want to know whether they mentioned work experience duration in the skill assessment letter??


Yes, they do mention work experience in the assessment letter.

Regards,
Eugene


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks Eugebezh for the reply. i send u a pm ..


----------



## OmSaad (Mar 6, 2014)

HI , check below please


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys, 

i have a friend who wants to start the assessment process with EA, and he has an engineering degree in : Control and Instrumentation Systems Engineering (CISE)

this major focuses on robots and automation, under which profession code should he apply for assessment ? what is the most suitable title for his assessment ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

hi my friends
i want to ask you can i make the medical before the eoi?
also i want to understand what is the co and pcc


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

hi yasmeenaaa

yes you can do your medical before submitting EOI, just register in emedical in immigration website
CO= Case Officer
PCC= Police Clearance Certificate


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

thankssss for your help, how much time validity for the medical
also for the pcc can i make it also before eoi?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi my friends
> i want to ask you can i make the medical before the eoi?
> also i want to understand what is the co and pcc


why do you want to do PCC & Medical before EOI ?? at least wait for the invitation or after you pay the visa fee. assigning case officer takes time around 2 - 3 months after you pay the fee & lodge your application. 

and the medical & PCC is better to wait a while because when they grant you the visa, you will have to enter the country at a certain time. This time is one year after the PCC or medical which comes first , because their validity is one year. 

imagine for some reason your process gets delayed, when they grant you the visa you will have to enter for the first time in a short period.

The choice is yours at the end.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have a friend who wants to start the assessment process with EA, and he has an engineering degree in : Control and Instrumentation Systems Engineering (CISE)
> 
> ...


anyone ??


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

in my opinion, if you want to speed up the process or aiming for a direct grant of your visa and you intend to lodge your application as soon as you get the invite, i dont see any problem of doing the PCC and the medicals beforehand. 

just my two cents.. the decision is really up to you


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

SM8386 said:


> Hii
> I have applied for MSA Competency Demonstration Report & Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment on 4th January 2015 online without Agent as Electronics Engineer.
> I was asked for additional information on 27th March 2015 which I submitted on the same day.
> From that time till today its Assessment in Progress and no further development.
> ...


Did you receive the EA outcome?, I also submitted on Jan 4, 2015 (Electronics Engineer), asking additional info on march 26, submitted add. info. on april 2. And still waiting for the outcome.

I send them an email on April 16, they replied "You should receive your outcome by next week or so", still waiting for the response.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Occupation: Electronics Engineer
Application Submit (Online): Jan 3, 2015
Request for Additional info: March 26, 2015
Submit Additional Docs: April 2, 2015
Send Inquiry to EA: 16 April - Reply: " You should received the outcome in next week or so. "
Outcome: Still Pending


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi guys ... 

I've been finally told by my CO that my EA assessment is successful, for professional mechanical engneer, but the letter is not ready yet. I applied long back in Aug 2014 and due to some odd reasons my case was delayed. Firstly, i recieved the comment letter after 2 months of delay by post, in which he asked for all three new episodes and summary :S then finally when i prepared the new CDR my CO went on vacation, finally Yesterday i got his positive email but no letter.

I asked him to provide me the date atleast so that i can lodge my EOI. He said that the letter cannot be sent via email and i have to wait for the post (which last time took 2 months). I requested for the date only, and i hope he will provide me. But, in case he doesnt, can i proceed with the EOI by providing today's date?. Definitely, the date will be predating the invitation. I am just hoping to get the invite during this financial year which i know is difficult with 60 points... 


Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks....


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> anyone ??



I think it falls under Electronics Engineers (233411).... 
Goodluck


----------



## jhabosi (May 6, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> Did you receive the EA outcome?, I also submitted on Jan 4, 2015 (Electronics Engineer), asking additional info on march 26, submitted add. info. on april 2. And still waiting for the outcome.
> 
> I send them an email on April 16, they replied "You should receive your outcome by next week or so", still waiting for the response.


Hi,

What kind of additional documents did EA request?


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

jhabosi said:


> Hi,
> 
> What kind of additional documents did EA request?


Letter from the current employer and confirming the joining date and evidence of current employment...Initially I provided the employment contract.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

the reason i need to make the emedical ane pcc before the eoi that my husband age will be in another range on 30-9
we sent the cdr 19-4 and we are expecting to get result max on 1-8 so we dont want to lose more points for waiting the medical , what do you think all

also i need to know in which stage they calculate the points and not revise it agin i mean for the age
if we apply for eoi for example 30-8 and completed all the application and doc on 1-10 and his birthday 30-9 , they will count his age when he apply for eoi or after the application or after all the docs like medical and pcc complete


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Hi guys ...
> 
> I've been finally told by my CO that my EA assessment is successful, for professional mechanical engneer, but the letter is not ready yet. I applied long back in Aug 2014 and due to some odd reasons my case was delayed. Firstly, i recieved the comment letter after 2 months of delay by post, in which he asked for all three new episodes and summary :S then finally when i prepared the new CDR my CO went on vacation, finally Yesterday i got his positive email but no letter.
> 
> ...


Don't do that, it is better to wait first for the letter and write the exact date of assessment. If you get the invitation then your EOI will be freezed and you can't edit it later. and when the CO finds the dates not matching they might reject you for this simple mistake. 

the best solution for you is to speed getting your letter by arranging for a courier service to pick it up. If they already sent it by snail mail and you waited for more than a month you can send a request for duplicate letter.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

SqOats said:


> I think it falls under Electronics Engineers (233411)....
> Goodluck


Thanks man


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

has anyone on or after FEB 5 got their CDR assessment?

Regards


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> the reason i need to make the emedical ane pcc before the eoi that my husband age will be in another range on 30-9
> we sent the cdr 19-4 and we are expecting to get result max on 1-8 so we dont want to lose more points for waiting the medical , what do you think all
> 
> also i need to know in which stage they calculate the points and not revise it agin i mean for the age
> if we apply for eoi for example 30-8 and completed all the application and doc on 1-10 and his birthday 30-9 , they will count his age when he apply for eoi or after the application or after all the docs like medical and pcc complete


If you dont want to loose points and are going to apply for visa and enter Australia at the earliest its better you get you PCC and medicals ready before EOI . No point wasting time now. 

For age points are calculated based on the age you were on the day you were invited to apply. For your case you should get invited before 30-9.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> If you dont want to loose points and are going to apply for visa and enter Australia at the earliest its better you get you PCC and medicals ready before EOI . No point wasting time now.
> 
> For age points are calculated based on the age you were on the day you were invited to apply. For your case you should get invited before 30-9.


 thanks alot for your reply

thats mean if i apply for eoi and got invited they will calculate in that date not after i submit the application with the pcc end medical, right?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have a friend who wants to start the assessment process with EA, and he has an engineering degree in : Control and Instrumentation Systems Engineering (CISE)
> 
> ...


Hi faris,. 

Check my signature and profession code. Same shall be applied. Control and automation engineer. 

Cheers


----------



## Keshav_ (May 7, 2015)

Hi, Can somebody tell me if their status email to EA is working? i tried sending them an email but got no reply.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Keshav_ said:


> Hi, Can somebody tell me if their status email to EA is working? i tried sending them an email but got no reply.


It works for me.

They Currently assessing CDR applications of Feb 02.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> thanks alot for your reply
> 
> thats mean if i apply for eoi and got invited they will calculate in that date not after i submit the application with the pcc end medical, right?


Yes, points are based on the time of invitation. Age can change after invitation. 

Good luck


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Keshav_ said:


> Hi, Can somebody tell me if their status email to EA is working? i tried sending them an email but got no reply.


Hi

The same happened to me. I was trying to know status using my gmail ID and it did not work. Now I use my outlook ID and I get the automated responses. 

Try using a different email service provider.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Don't do that, it is better to wait first for the letter and write the exact date of assessment. If you get the invitation then your EOI will be freezed and you can't edit it later. and when the CO finds the dates not matching they might reject you for this simple mistake.
> 
> the best solution for you is to speed getting your letter by arranging for a courier service to pick it up. If they already sent it by snail mail and you waited for more than a month you can send a request for duplicate letter.



well, I asked him to at least provide me the file copy... lets see if he will cooperate.... otherwise... my brother lives in canberra... but i dont think that they will hand over my outcome letter to my brother ... 

Also, I checked on EA website that the outcome date should predate the invitation date .... does it mean that it doesnt have to be exact ... lets say i submit eoi today by providing EA assesment date of yesterday .... and i get the invite in one month time... then i should be safe even though actual outcome date is +- 2,3 days (as long as it is predating the invitation date) .... i hope you get my point...

anyways ... thanks man ... lets hope for the best ....


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hi faris,.
> 
> Check my signature and profession code. Same shall be applied. Control and automation engineer.
> 
> Cheers


Hi rkrishnaraj,

what was your degree titled? 

i will tell him to check out job description of both Plant & Production Engineer and Electronic Engineer. Then, he can choose the best one that suites him.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

SqOats said:


> well, I asked him to at least provide me the file copy... lets see if he will cooperate.... otherwise... my brother lives in canberra... but i dont think that they will hand over my outcome letter to my brother ...
> 
> Also, I checked on EA website that the outcome date should predate the invitation date .... does it mean that it doesnt have to be exact ... lets say i submit eoi today by providing EA assesment date of yesterday .... and i get the invite in one month time... then i should be safe even though actual outcome date is +- 2,3 days (as long as it is predating the invitation date) .... i hope you get my point...
> 
> anyways ... thanks man ... lets hope for the best ....


Back in Jan i asked my case officer to send letter via E-mail since my letter was lost or misplaced by the post office. He only sent me a copy that stated clearly i can't use it for application for immigration. 

then i asked them to provide me a duplicate letter after around 40 days was dispatched but i didn't receive anything. I had to write a declaration explaining what happened and needed to be co-signed in front of a chancellor officer in the Australian Embassy.

Also i paid 105$ fee for the duplicate letter and also i attached & signed a form called (Third Party Authorization), to authorize EA to send my new letter to my cousin address in Melbourne. Which they did finally i got the letter from my cousin. 

if you managed to get the copy you can have the date & reference number needed to apply for EOI, but don't upload the copy letter in your application it is not accepted.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Back in Jan i asked my case officer to send letter via E-mail since my letter was lost or misplaced by the post office. He only sent me a copy that stated clearly i can't use it for application for immigration.
> 
> then i asked them to provide me a duplicate letter after around 40 days was dispatched but i didn't receive anything. I had to write a declaration explaining what happened and needed to be co-signed in front of a chancellor officer in the Australian Embassy.
> 
> ...



Wao... that was scary ... I heard same things happened with a lot of applicants.... Even with me, Till date, i didnt receive my acknowledgment letter by post. Fortunately, I received the comment letter in two months time. ... I hope not to have any issues for outcome letter....

But, when you applied in January, didnt you apply through MSA online??... and I've read that they send the outcome letter by email if you apply online ... that will resolve all the delivery issues... also nobody will have to ask for the duplicate copy ....


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Wao... that was scary ... I heard same things happened with a lot of applicants.... Even with me, Till date, i didnt receive my acknowledgment letter by post. Fortunately, I received the comment letter in two months time. ... I hope not to have any issues for outcome letter....
> 
> But, when you applied in January, didnt you apply through MSA online??... and I've read that they send the outcome letter by email if you apply online ... that will resolve all the delivery issues... also nobody will have to ask for the duplicate copy ....


My bad .. u applied in Aug and recieved the outcome in Jan ... ur signature says it all ...


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Dear SqOats ,

It was painful process of waiting from AUG to Jan. i am glad now new applicants are applying online and receiving the Outcome letter via online like ACS. Many applicants faced similar problem of not receiving the outcome letter via snail mail, Thanks God now that nightmare is over.

Wish you all the best in getting your letter soon.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all. How long is the processing time for Engineers Australia skills assessment at present? I'd like to know what's the average and what's the fastest you've heard. Thanks.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

why they still on 2nd of February since 3 weeks !!!


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. How long is the processing time for Engineers Australia skills assessment at present? I'd like to know what's the average and what's the fastest you've heard. Thanks.


The website says its 13 weeks for processing CDR.

The fastest I know is 8 weeks for a friend who applied in Oct 2014.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> why they still on 2nd of February since 3 weeks !!!


I too had the same query, it seems they dont update it on a daily basis and I have read on the forum that they usually put updates on a Tuesday.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Is this normal?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

srisydney said:


> The website says its 13 weeks for processing CDR.
> 
> The fastest I know is 8 weeks for a friend who applied in Oct 2014.


Cool. Thanks. I need to move fast!


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. How long is the processing time for Engineers Australia skills assessment at present? I'd like to know what's the average and what's the fastest you've heard. Thanks.


I applied on 31-jan and got first response on CO on 14 april. I was asked to re-write all three cdr due to lots of tables and charts and then updating the summary accordingly. I did that and in a week and got a positive assessment on 27-april.  it hardly took him 4 hrs ( working) to approve my revised cdr.


----------



## Hop123 (May 8, 2015)

*Medical Exam before EOI*

Hi, is there anyone who conducts medical exam before EOI and ITA? I have consulted the clinic and they told me that I need a ITA to proceed the medical exam as there will be instructions in it.


----------



## ninhntu (Aug 19, 2014)

srisydney said:


> The website says its 13 weeks for processing CDR.
> 
> The fastest I know is 8 weeks for a friend who applied in Oct 2014.


My processing time was also 8 weeks, from 06 Jan 15 to 03 Mar 15.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Hop123 said:


> Hi, is there anyone who conducts medical exam before EOI and ITA? I have consulted the clinic and they told me that I need a ITA to proceed the medical exam as there will be instructions in it.


This is not the right thread. Please refer following link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/744850-pcc-medical-exam-before-eoi.html


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> I applied on 31-jan and got first response on CO on 14 april. I was asked to re-write all three cdr due to lots of tables and charts and then updating the summary accordingly. I did that and in a week and got a positive assessment on 27-april.  it hardly took him 4 hrs ( working) to approve my revised cdr.


Congrats on the positive outcome.
I applied for EA on 16th feb.
Hope to receive it by next week..Fingers crossed 

BTW, did you apply for work experience assesment too?


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Congrats on the positive outcome. I applied for EA on 16th feb. Hope to receive it by next week..Fingers crossed  BTW, did you apply for work experience assesment too?


Yes .. For 189 independent. 

You can have some idea from the following

Type in subject : Status
Body : keep it blank
Email: [email protected]

You are surely going to get the result very soon. Good luck!!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> Yes .. For 189 independent.
> 
> You can have some idea from the following
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Yes, i have been sending those mails like crazy for past few days but its stuck on 2nd Feb date since last 3 weeks.
Hence, i am getting even more anxious about it


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> Yes .. For 189 independent.
> 
> You can have some idea from the following
> 
> ...


Ok, i just checked again and guess what they updated..
CDR applications for 17th Feb are being processed righ now.
this is it !!!!!!! Super excited now


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Guys,

CDR applications for 17th Feb are being currently processed.
They finally updated their system.
So who all are excited now?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Good for you. I will be exicited when that status will say 02 April.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> Good for you. I will be exicited when that status will say 02 April.


Thank you.
i will be even happier if there is no delay and i get all the work exp as well as education points 
All the best to you!!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Hopefully you get it in next week & it will be full work experiance. :relaxed:


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hopefully you get it in next week & it will be full work experiance. :relaxed:


Fingers Crossed!!!
Dont feel like working now..Hehe


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

How many year experiance are you clamming ?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

wish you all the best guys

we applied 19-4 still we have to wait very long time


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Yess. I did on 2 Apr.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> How many year experiance are you clamming ?


Claiming for 3 Years.
How many you claiming for?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

anyone got positive assessment of CDR on or after 5th feb. now they say 17 feb is in progress and my agent said no update yet

Regards


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes for three years too. Mine is from UAE. What about yours ?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes for three years too. Mine is from UAE. What about yours ?


For me its India.
Which field you applied for?
Im an Electronics Engineer


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Mine is in Engineering technologist. 

Just want to confirm , what kind of cross check they do for work experiance , i mean did they call in your place of work ?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> Mine is in Engineering technologist.
> 
> Just want to confirm , what kind of cross check they do for work experiance , i mean did they call in your place of work ?


AFAIK, they did not.
Haven't heard them calling anyone's workplace to confirm.
if you have legit documents , no need to worry


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Lol you cant stay in UAE with out a job. So I am fine. Just that our receptionist does not speak much English. :relaxed:


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello guys! Can I claim work experience while doing masters degree? My classes were in the morning shift and I worked in the afternoon. pls help.


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*3 months for the EA assessement outcome*

Guys, I read almost all posts. After my analysis:juggle:, it seems like it is taking 2 months 3 weeks to get 'Assesser' and 3 months to get 'the outcome'. So, I guess, it is better to plan your future applications according to that.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Shikac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't see why you can't do that now. Assessing just your degree without request for assessment of your relevant work experience is fine.
> Good luck!!!


Hi Shikac,
I am planning to submit my application for assessment under the civil engineer professional category and have written my three career episodes (one internship in Germany and two site engineer profile based). I wanted to ask whether its ok to include formula and dimensions?? Moreover, I am finding it hard to prune down the length of my episodes (each about 2600 words) since that would mean sacrificing competency elements. Lastly, my internship letter doesn't state the title of the position occupied but describes the duties performed by me (based on which one can infer am an intern). The German university where I interned isn't responding to my request for another letter. Would it be an area of problem while submitting my documents?
Thanx in advance


----------



## kumarnram (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Shikac

Did you clear your assessment? What stage are you in now? I cleared assessment and waiting for EOI invitation lodged on 24 April for 233215 (Transportation engr).

REgards,
Ram


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

kumarnram said:


> Hi Shikac
> 
> Did you clear your assessment? What stage are you in now? I cleared assessment and waiting for EOI invitation lodged on 24 April for 233215 (Transportation engr).
> 
> ...


Hi Ram,

when did you apply for EA assessment?
CDR? Work exerience also assessed?

thanks,
BB


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> when did you apply for EA assessment?
> CDR? Work exerience also assessed?
> ...


Any update brisbane_bound ? ?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> Any update brisbane_bound ? ?


Nohing yet. I applied on 16th feb so i still got another 5 days before i start to freak out LOL


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Nohing yet. I applied on 16th feb so i still got another 5 days before i start to freak out LOL


LOL ;; All the best I hope you get it soon , there is nothing to freak out though


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> LOL ;; All the best I hope you get it soon , there is nothing to freak out though


Hehe i know.
Thanks for your wishes.
Hope to get it within this week.
Will keep you updated.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Nohing yet. I applied on 16th feb so i still got another 5 days before i start to freak out LOL


my cdr submitted on 5th feb still no result
any advise?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

kumarnram said:


> Hi BB
> I first applied on 29th Nov but my agent had goofed up with my name in application, which I got to know only in March. So resubmitted all docs on 8th April 2015.
> 
> Cleared my assessment on 17th April. Filed EOI on 24th and waiting since then.
> ...


Thanks Ram.
I hope you get through May 22nd round


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> my cdr submitted on 5th feb still no result
> any advise?


Hmm..Is already over 13 weeks
Have you tried calling them directly and asking about your result?
if you went through agent, they might not tell the result to you.
Try pushing your agent to give them a call and ask.

Please tell me if you get any update


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hmm..Is already over 13 weeks
> Have you tried calling them directly and asking about your result?
> if you went through agent, they might not tell the result to you.
> Try pushing your agent to give them a call and ask.
> ...



yeah via agent and he said no update still .he promised to send me update as soon as he receive. so not sure how to argue with him.

thats why i am asking if anyone from same date got assessment so that i can aruge with him

regards


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Assessment time:

CPA : 10-15 days
ACS : 6-8 weeks but they get it done in two weeks max

EA : 13+ weeks

Frustrating to know that the online system to process CDR is as bad as paper based and
Why 13 weeks??
Dissapointing


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> yeah via agent and he said no update still .he promised to send me update as soon as he receive. so not sure how to argue with him.
> 
> thats why i am asking if anyone from same date got assessment so that i can aruge with him
> 
> regards


Hi Bob,
Every case might be different and hence may take more time.
For one person, i read that his officer went on leave thereby delaying his case.

Another reason could be if they require additional information but since they have not asked anything yet , i think that it isnt the case.

you can do one thing, i read that someone applying thru agent called them directly and explained his situation and got reply from EA.
Why not give that a try?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Bob,
> Every case might be different and hence may take more time.
> For one person, i read that his officer went on leave thereby delaying his case.
> 
> ...


what i have to give them CID number or something else?


----------



## ibra88 (Apr 28, 2015)

hey all
im civil engineer with 3 years experience and i've applied for the assessment in 19th February
my agent called me and told me that EA sent them an email said that they will only give me an assessment with Engineering Technologist not civil engineer ! i dont know why.
im nit sure if its from my CDR or my study years ! because study was for 5 years 
and regarding to the EA booklet the said that they will give you an assessment for civil engineering professional if your study equals 4 years in australia and engineer technologist if it equals 3 years
so whats the difference between the assessment as civil engineer and Engineering Technologist ?
because the both in the SOL and they both in the flagged occupation ! but i can see occupation ceiling for civil engineer and theres no occupation ceiling for engineering technologist !
should i stay and ask for a civil engineering assessment or there's no difference between both ??
i mean once i got the visa and applied for a job is the assessment matters ? or they will only look for my certificates ?

please note that the deman for civil engineers is higher (no state sponsership for technologist in regional NSW,VICTORIA OR Queensland) in case i want to by 489 visa 

please i really need your advices because my agent is waiting for me ?

thanks you


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> what i have to give them CID number or something else?


Im sorry, dont know what they ask for..But keep everything handy in case they ask for any details.
All the best!!


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

ibra88 said:


> hey all
> im civil engineer with 3 years experience and i've applied for the assessment in 19th February
> my agent called me and told me that EA sent them an email said that they will only give me an assessment with Engineering Technologist not civil engineer ! i dont know why.
> im nit sure if its from my CDR or my study years ! because study was for 5 years
> ...


Skill Assessment is only for Immigration purpose.
Workplace don need it. 
Ask your agent for the outcome letter and see what is the ANZSCO code for your qualification.

Engineering Technologist is under UNIT GROUP 2339 OTHER ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS of SOL.

Hope this helps


----------



## ibra88 (Apr 28, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Skill Assessment is only for Immigration purpose.
> Workplace don need it.
> Ask your agent for the outcome letter and see what is the ANZSCO code for your qualification.
> 
> ...


thx bro for replying 

i know that the skill assessment is only for Immigration purpose.
i need extra 10 points to go with 189 visa sothat im taking my pte exam but in worst case what if i couldnt make these 10 points and had to take the state sponsorship ! 
i checked the regional area in NSW 4 of them sponsor civil engineers but none sponsor technologist !hope you got my point


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> what i have to give them CID number or something else?


Any luck with EA?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Any luck with EA?


Not yet agent advised to wait this week. Hoping for the best


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> Not yet agent advised to wait this week. Hoping for the best


Hmm..All the best to you buddy
Same scenario for me..Waiting this week


----------



## NSG (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all....I have submitted my application yesterday. :juggle:
I have read in this forum that assessor is allotted after 2-3 months, after successful payment and after being in queued for assessment...is it true?
and if that is right than does it mean that the whole assessment (CDR) will take about 6 months (assuming 13weeks for assessment) ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

NSG said:


> Hi all....I have submitted my application yesterday. :juggle:
> I have read in this forum that assessor is allotted after 2-3 months, after successful payment and after being in queued for assessment...is it true?
> and if that is right than does it mean that the whole assessment (CDR) will take about 6 months (assuming 13weeks for assessment) ? :fingerscrossed:


As per EA, Assesor is allocated in the 11th or 12th week and result is given in the 13th week.
Doesnt take more than 3 months if all goes well


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Skill Assessment is only for Immigration purpose.
> Workplace don need it.
> Ask your agent for the outcome letter and see what is the ANZSCO code for your qualification.
> 
> ...


Hi, srisydney ; you applied on 1st I applied on the 2nd of April , Hope we got positive skill assessment.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all. I'm currently busy writing my first career episode. They want 1000 to 2500 words just for one career episode? That's 7500 words for 3 episodes!! That's a lot!... Is there anybody here who has written much less and yet got positive assessment?


----------



## anonimus (Jan 23, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. I'm currently busy writing my first career episode. They want 1000 to 2500 words just for one career episode? That's 7500 words for 3 episodes!! That's a lot!... Is there anybody here who has written much less and yet got positive assessment?


Better to stick to their requirements...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for your input, sqOats! Really appreciate your perspective.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks so much for your input, sqOats! Really appreciate your perspective.


Your most welcome .... just to add few more things ...

Dont make it very technical ... keep it simple .... use not more than 3,4 pictures/figures per episode ... 1 formulas/caculations per episode (if applicable)....

most importantly ... not all engineering sub elements, e.g PE 2.2 has 10 sub elements (a-j), are needed to be included in summary statement and needed to be complied with. 16 main engineering competencies (for professional engineer) are needed to be addressed and minimum* two sub elements* can be addressed to gain the competency. *This was confirmed by my case officer* .... but ... the more the better.... 

In the end .... follow EA Handbook strictly .... that is your key to success...

Goodluck....


----------



## kannannair (May 12, 2015)

Hi All,

i have a query on claiming the points for EA assessment, i am working in my current job for past 4.5years and i have just launched my MSA through EA. 

Let's say, god allows and it gets approved for the 4.5 years experience and i get the 5 points ( 3 years+ service) and if i continue to work in my current firm, do i have to redo the assessment to claim for 10 points once 5 years have reached or could i use the existing assessment and claim for 5 years (10 points) ?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

kannannair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have a query on claiming the points for EA assessment, i am working in my current job for past 4.5years and i have just launched my MSA through EA.
> 
> Let's say, god allows and it gets approved for the 4.5 years experience and i get the 5 points ( 3 years+ service) and if i continue to work in my current firm, do i have to redo the assessment to claim for 10 points once 5 years have reached or could i use the existing assessment and claim for 5 years (10 points) ?


AFAIK, the case officer will not just take EA assessment for granted.
He will check for your experience again.
But, you need to claim for the correct points in your EOI, that is what counts.
You claim more in EOI and you will be rejected.

So if you are filling your EOI after you complete 5 years , then by all means go ahead and claim those 10 points..Cheers!!

Please anyone who has a better understanding , feel free to correct me if wrong


----------



## Tenochitlan (Mar 13, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Below is the word count required as per guiidelines in EA booklet ...
> 
> a) Introduction (approx. 100 words)
> b) Background (200 – 500 words)
> ...


FYI, guys!

Check the new EA Booklet (March 2015) and CELEBRATE!

The requirements have already alleviated:
a) Introduction (approx. 100 words)
b) Background (200 – 500 words)
c) Personal Engineering Activity (500 – 1000 words)
d) Summary (50 – 100 words)


----------



## kannannair (May 12, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> AFAIK, the case officer will not just take EA assessment for granted.
> He will check for your experience again.
> But, you need to claim for the correct points in your EOI, that is what counts.
> You claim more in EOI and you will be rejected.
> ...



Thanks Mate !!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

kannannair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have a query on claiming the points for EA assessment, i am working in my current job for past 4.5years and i have just launched my MSA through EA.
> 
> Let's say, god allows and it gets approved for the 4.5 years experience and i get the 5 points ( 3 years+ service) and if i continue to work in my current firm, do i have to redo the assessment to claim for 10 points once 5 years have reached or could i use the existing assessment and claim for 5 years (10 points) ?


Well... interesting scenario... i think you should have no issue in claiming 10 points with only 4.5 yrs of exp assessed by EA. EA assess experience based onjob description and responsibilities (they shall be SIMILAR to the job description of that category) ... if your job title doesn't change ... then at the time of submitting the documents to CO, you can submit the EA experience assessment along with the fresh job experience letter showing 5 yrs of exp.... i dont think there shall be any issues....

BUT.... important thing is that you shall have 5 yrs of exp by the time you get the invite .... 

Goodluck....


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hi, srisydney ; you applied on 1st I applied on the 2nd of April , Hope we got positive skill assessment.


Yup
We are on the same boat eh...
Fingers crossed
Let me know if there are updates and I will do the same


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

I have been reading this topic for a while. 
I applied on February 20th through online system and didn't ask the guys to assess my work experience. Today I got positive assessment. Here is a summary: 
Applied: 20-Feb-2015
ANZSCO code: 233612
Occupational Category: Professional Engineer
Outcome: 13-May-2015

Hope that you guys get it sooner.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. I'm currently busy writing my first career episode. They want 1000 to 2500 words just for one career episode? That's 7500 words for 3 episodes!! That's a lot!... Is there anybody here who has written much less and yet got positive assessment?


Mine were 1200, 1600 and 1700 words long when they got approved.


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

Is it true that skill assessment is only for immigration purpose?
Do local companies recognize overseas experience without assessment from Engineers Australia?




srisydney said:


> Skill Assessment is only for Immigration purpose.
> Workplace don need it.
> Ask your agent for the outcome letter and see what is the ANZSCO code for your qualification.
> 
> ...


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

lanecwe said:


> Is it true that skill assessment is only for immigration purpose?
> Do local companies recognize overseas experience without assessment from Engineers Australia?


Migration Skills Assessment CDR has a section where you can have your overseas experience assessed by EA. It gives only a opinion to DIBP when you launch a visa. The CO does his own check when you claim points for work experience.

Now for jobs down under companies do their own due diligence before hiring you.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

Jessx said:


> Hi Vinc, congrats to u. May i know if u got the results by logging into EA or email?


Hi *Jessx* and thanks. Hoping you get it faster and sooner.
They dropped me an email with a pdf file attached including the outcome. I just checked my account as well. Its status has changed. 

BTW, it took 12 weeks sharp to get this letter. FYI, I applied through CDR path .

Cheers man


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

I applied MSA assessment online on 1st jan 2015. After sending an email to Engg. Aus. they replied back to me yesterday and its already morethan 19 weeks and the feedback is " your assessment is positive as Electronics Engineer". Any idea how long it take to send me the outcome letter.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

sfaridi said:


> I applied MSA assessment online on 1st jan 2015. After sending an email to Engg. Aus. they replied back to me yesterday and its already morethan 19 weeks and the feedback is " your assessment is positive as Electronics Engineer". Any idea how long it take to send me the outcome letter.


Check your email, I believe it must already be there since you applied online. I received the letter by email.

cheers man
Vincento


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Happy to inform that i got my positive outcome from EA today.
Although the letter was dated 6th May Lol.

Need to file my EOI soon to get in queue for the 22nd May round. 
Fingers Crossed !!!


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that i got my positive outcome from EA today.
> Although the letter was dated 6th May Lol.
> ...


Congrats!!!
i hope i will also get mine soon.

question did you get assessed your experience too?


----------



## Jessx (May 13, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that i got my positive outcome from EA today.
> Although the letter was dated 6th May Lol.
> ...


Hi and congrats, can you pls share when u submitted application? This is my 13th week and still waiting...


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> Congrats!!!
> i hope i will also get mine soon.
> 
> question did you get assessed your experience too?


Hi Bob,
Thanks a lot !!
I'm sure you will get it too by the end of this week.

Yes, they approved my complete experience and i can claim points for 3 years now.
Cheers!!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Jessx said:


> Hi and congrats, can you pls share when u submitted application? This is my 13th week and still waiting...


Hi,
Thank you..
i submitted mine on 16th Feb so yes it took almost 13 weeks.
I think you will get it soon too..More details in he signature..Cheers!!


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

Do you know if Engineers Australia accepts TOEFL & PTE-A for the assessment application besides IELTS ?

i knew they only accepted IELTS scors in the past, but did they change this rule ?


----------



## g2arun (May 14, 2015)

Hi all,

I had applied for skill assessment on 05.01.2015 and now after 4 months received a query..

"Our assessment has detected high similarity between this career episode and other narratives submitted to Engineers Australia. Please provide a written explanation before I finalize the case”

Can anybody help....


----------



## g2arun (May 14, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you know if Engineers Australia accepts TOEFL & PTE-A for the assessment application besides IELTS ?
> 
> i knew they only accepted IELTS scors in the past, but did they change this rule ?


Hey hiii ...Faris_ksa

They have changed the rules in nov. 2014 for language requirement.

I was Sending you the link but being a new member could not post that.

Search on google "Language requirement Australia migration" you will find it.


Now they accept PTE, TOFEL, CAE, OET apart from IELTS.

PTE is quite popular among all.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

g2arun said:


> Hey hiii ...Faris_ksa
> 
> They have changed the rules in nov. 2014 for language requirement.
> 
> ...


I am aware of the change in November it was for the Final immigration application for visa application. But i was talking about the initial Engineering assessment done by Engineers Australia for qualification & work assessment. They have a requirement of min 6 in IELTS, i was wondering if they accept other form of exams as a replacement in that stage.


----------



## g2arun (May 14, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> I am aware of the change in November it was for the Final immigration application for visa application. But i was talking about the initial Engineering assessment done by Engineers Australia for qualification & work assessment. They have a requirement of min 6 in IELTS, i was wondering if they accept other form of exams as a replacement in that stage.


No brother..they still ask for IELTS...

Things are not streamlined yet between the assessing authorities and DIBP.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that i got my positive outcome from EA today.
> Although the letter was dated 6th May Lol.
> ...


Many Congrats Bro !!!! 

All the best for EOI Invite.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> Many Congrats Bro !!!!
> 
> All the best for EOI Invite.


Thanks a lot bro!!

I will be filing EOI soon and hope to make it through the next round.
Not sure since i have not received any positive answer regarding that query.
But I always hope for the best ;-)


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

g2arun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had applied for skill assessment on 05.01.2015 and now after 4 months received a query..
> 
> ...


They are basically accusing you of plagiarism or using a "fill in the blanks" sort of document. Did you make the episodes yourself? Did you use episodes on the internet as a model changing little about them? You are asking you to justify that what you made was in your own words and not a model also used be other people. Or it can also be mere chance, which will make you a really unlucky person.


----------



## Kali Mari (Oct 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell how long does it take to get duplicate copy of EA Assessment Letter, as for Courier Managed pickup is arranged


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*No new posts for the last couple of days*

Hi, I wonder why there are no new posts for the last couple of days. How are you guys doing ?

Update from the previous posts: It seems the period Feb 8 to 17 CDRs being assessed. EA has not changed much even after on-line adaptation-they are taking processing time 3 months or 12 to 13 weeks. Very sad, hope they speed up:noidea: and make us happy.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

g2arun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had applied for skill assessment on 05.01.2015 and now after 4 months received a query..
> 
> ...


Beware guys ... as EA has now gone online ... it is very easy to detect plagiarism with a help of a software .... So, be extra careful while using the sample CDRs for reference .... It is always advisable to write your own ... but, in case you are using one for reference, then make sure to change it completely...

Now, you have to satisfy them, by giving a reason in writing, that it is your original work ... 

wish you all the best ....


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> Hi, I wonder why there are no new posts for the last couple of days. How are you guys doing ?
> 
> Update from the previous posts: It seems the period Feb 8 to 17 CDRs being assessed. EA has not changed much even after on-line adaptation-they are taking processing time 3 months or 12 to 13 weeks. Very sad, hope they speed up:noidea: and make us happy.:fingerscrossed:


I guess they change the status of the automated mail twice a month. The first week and the third week maybe. 

Yah its super frustrating as it takes 13 weeks. ACS and CPA do it in two weeks max.

And I guess you should be getting it in next few weeks.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> Congrats!!!
> i hope i will also get mine soon.
> 
> question did you get assessed your experience too?


Hi Bob,
Any update from your agent?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Bob,
> Any update from your agent?


still not but he said by end of next week i will surely get it . so lets hope for best


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> still not but he said by end of next week i will surely get it . so lets hope for best


Thats good to hear.
I hope you get it early next week so you can apply for 222nd May round too!!
Good Luck


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thats good to hear.
> I hope you get it early next week so you can apply for 222nd May round too!!
> Good Luck


i am planing to apply somewhat late .actually has to get my marriage certificate and some other docs so want to apply when i have all docs.

btw can i know from which city you are and what job you are doing?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> i am planing to apply somewhat late .actually has to get my marriage certificate and some other docs so want to apply when i have all docs.
> 
> btw can i know from which city you are and what job you are doing?


Oh alright.So on hurry then 
im working in Bangalore as an electronics engineer..
What about you?


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

We have a same profile. I applied for Professional Engineer and received my assessment from EA. You should apply for your qualification. If you have a valid degree, you can get PE. 

Hope this helps! 



Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am Telecom Engineer. I have more than 7 years of experience as 'Telecom Field engineer'. I want to apply under Telecom Field Engineer category and the qualification requirement for this category is high diploma.
> 
> ...


----------



## wannafly (May 18, 2015)

Hi All,
I've read parts of this massive thread but have not seen info relevant to people applying under the Washington Accord. My stats are as follows:

IELTS: (L 7.5, R 8.0, W7.5, S 8.5)
EA +assessment (Electronic Engineer 233411)

I applied to Engineers Australia as PE with 10 years Telecomms experience (263311). They only gave me a positive assessment on my BEng qualification. 

EA responded with:
"The work experience at company1 is more aligned with management and quality assurance, whilst the experience from company2 is in computers/software. The work experience demonstrated in the application does not align with the competencies associated with an Electronics Engineer. "

If I lodge an EOI without work experience, my point fall short. My agent advises me redo IELTS and aim for Superior English to make up the points. Or I could file an appeal. My problem is that there is no template for submitting work experience or whether the CV should closely relate to CDRs. What do I do? (time is of the essence)

Thanks,
wannafly


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys , 

I applied as Engineering Technologist ; however on my work experience letter it says Sales Engineer (Electrical ) 

will there be a problem in calming point for work experience ??


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I applied as Engineering Technologist ; however on my work experience letter it says Sales Engineer (Electrical )
> 
> will there be a problem in calming point for work experience ??


Congrats on the positive outcome.
There should be no concern


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you bro. But i was asking about EA. My work experiance letter says sales engineer. 

So will EA officer be fine with tht.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Thank you bro. But i was asking about EA. My work experiance letter says sales engineer.
> 
> So will EA officer be fine with tht.


Sorry I assumed you got your outcome.
EA makes a decision based on your CDR and job responsibility.
If it coincides with the description of the competency elements for your occupational category then the job title will have no influence on the final decision.

Look into Appendix of the MSA Booklet for your category for the description.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Sorry I assumed you got your outcome.
> EA makes a decision based on your CDR and job responsibility.
> If it coincides with the description of the competency elements for your occupational category then the job title will have no influence on the final decision.
> 
> Look into Appendix of the MSA Booklet for your category for the description.


I applied through Sydney Accord ; So the officer told me, my nominated skill is Engineering Technologist;

Now, the work experience letter I submitted says Sales Engineer (Electrical) , however the duties it mentioned are as follows. Please comment on them and reply. 


•	Carried tests for SWITCHGEAR as per ICE standards, MDB, SMDB & MCC panels. 
•	Fully trained to use Insulation Test Megger, Micro Ohmmeter & High Voltage Tester 
•	Respond to all Electrical inquires; 
•	Regular Project Site visit ensuring our equipments are used in good condition. 
•	Maintain and develop strong relationships with new and existing customers; 
•	Track, monitor and manage major project; (Mainly worked on Projects with Siemens, ABB and Power Advantage International Electromechanical Co LLC)
•	Perform safety induction courses for fellow colleagues and sub contractors; In compliance with DEWA specifications
•	Travels within the Emirates on regular basis to promote products and have diverse customer contact. 
•	Read, Interpret & Explain technical drawings(SLDs Electrical)


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> I applied through Sydney Accord ; So the officer told me, my nominated skill is Engineering Technologist;
> 
> Now, the work experience letter I submitted says Sales Engineer (Electrical) , however the duties it mentioned are as follows. Please comment on them and reply.
> 
> ...


Your work experience must be relevant to the Engineering qualification that you have applied to be assessed.

You will get a outcome based on your work experience relating to your qualification and occupation and engineering category that you have opted.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Your work experience must be relevant to the Engineering qualification that you have applied to be assessed.
> 
> You will get a outcome based on your work experience relating to your qualification and occupation and engineering category that you have opted.


My Skill occupation is Engineering Technologist


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

I will state the process here so that everyone can benefit from it.

"How to get Saudi Arabian Police Clearance Certificate for Exparts?"

-Goto Jeddah Embassy "Welfare Office" (Early in the morning helps) (With Original Iqama/Passport, Copy of Iqama/Passport Bio-data page, Two Passport Sized Photographs (White background), You need to write an application in the name of Pakistan Embassy Vice Council Welfare in your hand writing about why you need PCC just state that you're going on immigration to Australia)
-Get Letter from Embassy in the 2nd half of the same day (After 1PM usually, or next day since you're in Jeddah you can easily get it next day, people travel from different cities and this could be a problem for them) (Costs nothing)
-Goto MoFA next day and get attestation (Office timings are 9 to 12) (Costs 30 SAR)
-Goto Police HQ next day and submitt, they will take finger prints (Office timings are 9 to 12) (Costs nothing)
-After 5 days you'll receive your PCC (Receive any time of the day)

Hope this helps!



SqOats said:


> Sorry i am going off topic ... but can you guide me abt PCC from Saudi ... I am based in Jeddah and heard that you need a letter from embassy and get it attested from MOFA and submit it to police dept... can you pls elaborate the steps involved .... can we get this letter from Pakistan embassy?, If yes, what are the steps...
> 
> Thanking you in advance....


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> My Skill occupation is Engineering Technologist


Cause you have a qualification with Sydney Accord you are being assessed as engineering technologist.

Your work experience must be related to the engineering degree that you have completed to have a positive outcome.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, you may write a career episode from your university projects on the same pattern. I have seen people write all three episodes from University and still getting their assessment. 



Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am in a phase of writing CDR. I completed my bachelors degree in 2007, I want to write my final year project in one of the Career episodes. My question is that Can i write it down after 8 years. ?? OR I have to write only professional projects in Career Episode ?
> 
> ...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys,

just checked this ;
CDR applications received on the 1 March are currently with an
assessing case officer 

- Washington, Sydney or Dublin ACCORD application, or accredited
Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) received on the 27 February
are currently with an assessing case officer.

I thought it takes less time for Accredited applications.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Lord Raven said:


> I will state the process here so that everyone can benefit from it.
> 
> "How to get Saudi Arabian Police Clearance Certificate for Exparts?"
> 
> ...


Thanks alot bro... it was really helpful... Just curious about one thing ... In your sign.. it is mentioned that you have an IED of 21 april 2016... but your KSA PCC was done back on 15 dec 2014 ... usually your IED is upto the validity of PCC and medical (whichever comes first) i-e one year from issuance ... so how come your IED is that late ?....


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

gnt said:


> Guys,
> 
> just checked this ;
> CDR applications received on the 1 March are currently with an
> ...


Yes, that is strange ... as per EA website ... assessment period is 13 weeks for CDR and 11 weeks for recognized degree .... The only explanation i can think of is that recognized info hasnt been updated recently .... because i checked it on 14 may and it was showing 17 feb for CDR and 23 Feb for recognized .... although the difference was not that much ...


----------



## whattodonow (May 20, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys,
> 
> just checked this ;
> CDR applications received on the 1 March are currently with an
> ...


Yeah, my Accord assessment was super-long too, because the assessor had to double-check with the engineering society of the degree country on the appropriate components of the course in order to allocate me into the suitable Australian equivalent.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

whattodonow said:


> Yeah, my Accord assessment was super-long too, because the assessor had to double-check with the engineering society of the degree country on the appropriate components of the course in order to allocate me into the suitable Australian equivalent.


Where was your degree from ? ,If you dont mind telling please.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Lord Raven said:


> I will state the process here so that everyone can benefit from it.
> 
> "How to get Saudi Arabian Police Clearance Certificate for Exparts?"
> 
> ...


Thanks alot bro ... really helpful... can you also pls let me know about the PCC for Pakistan ... did you get it from Pak embassy in Jeddah? ... I would appreciate if you can explain the steps involved ... Thanks...


----------



## whattodonow (May 20, 2015)

gnt said:


> Where was your degree from ? ,If you dont mind telling please.


It's the UK. My degree was in General Engineering, something rather unique to the UK, as far as I know.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

whattodonow said:


> It's the UK. My degree was in General Engineering, something rather unique to the UK, as far as I know.


My Degree is from UK aswell ; 

its BEng(Hons) Electronics & Electrical Engineering; 

I got it confirmed before hand from EA officer. 

So I m hoping it shouldn't be long.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Oh alright.So on hurry then
> im working in Bangalore as an electronics engineer..
> What about you?


I am from Chandigarh

today my agent told they asked for some documents and he is out of town so will forward detail later. really tense what they asked now?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> I am from Chandigarh
> 
> today my agent told they asked for some documents and he is out of town so will forward detail later. really tense what they asked now?


Dont worry..it wont be anything serious otherwise your agent would have told you or atleast given some hint.
Good thing is , you got some update 
Cheers!!!


----------



## wannafly (May 18, 2015)

wannafly said:


> Hi All,
> I've read parts of this massive thread but have not seen info relevant to people applying under the Washington Accord. My stats are as follows:
> 
> IELTS: (L 7.5, R 8.0, W7.5, S 8.5)
> ...



Guys, kindly assist.

I just checked, Engineers Australia took 6 months to issue my Assessment.

BR,
wannafly


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

wannafly said:


> Guys, kindly assist.
> 
> I just checked, Engineers Australia took 6 months to issue my Assessment.
> 
> ...


Try giving another go on your English test
Your IELTS score are close to superior (8 above in all bands)
If you cant crack the IELTS try other english tests like TOFEL,PTE-A ....

Look into the official duty performed by you in the employment letters that you presented. It should be aligned to your engineering qualification. If not re-writing CDR alone wont help.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Dont worry..it wont be anything serious otherwise your agent would have told you or atleast given some hint.
> Good thing is , you got some update
> Cheers!!!


Today my agent told he got email where they asked for additional docs and check portal for more detail. And he said there is nothing in portal so will call them tomorrow. I am just confused did email comes wrongly or something else?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> Today my agent told he got email where they asked for additional docs and check portal for more detail. And he said there is nothing in portal so will call them tomorrow. I am just confused did email comes wrongly or something else?


I wont be surprised if you got the wrong mail.
i have read some cases like this and its better to call the authority and get it sorted out.
I am hopeful for a positive update 
Cheers!!!


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

wannafly said:


> Guys, kindly assist.
> 
> I just checked, Engineers Australia took 6 months to issue my Assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Wannafly
Firstly, congrats for your great score in the IELTS. 
Secondly, what's your current points in total? I guess without work experience you must probably have 50. if so, you may want to think about NAATI exam or Spouse skill assessment or State Sponsorship. Each has 5 points which means two of them make your points 60. 
cheers


----------



## dharmak86 (May 12, 2015)

Any environmental engineers here who may have successfully applied for their skills assessment through engineers australia? Need help with my environment related CDR. Thanks, guys.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> I wont be surprised if you got the wrong mail.
> i have read some cases like this and its better to call the authority and get it sorted out.
> I am hopeful for a positive update
> Cheers!!!



today they send feedback in portal and i am shocked they asked me to rewrite almost all CDR's ,CPD and summary statements. really tense now

"The Career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as Professional Telecommunications Enginner(ANZSCO 263311)"

"Provide a Career Episode based on your employment after the award of your Bachelor degree."

"The Career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as Professional Telecommunications Enginner(ANZSCO 263311)"

can you pl. help me?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

bob_1982 said:


> today they send feedback in portal and i am shocked they asked me to rewrite almost all CDR's ,CPD and summary statements. really tense now
> 
> "The Career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as Professional Telecommunications Enginner(ANZSCO 263311)"
> 
> ...


First of all ... you need to calm down ... nothing to worry about ... same thing asked with me ... when i first submitted the CDR ... i received the comments to provide 3 new episodes and new summary statement.... I took another month to rewrite again all three episodes ... changed the summary statement little and submitted again ... got approval right away ....

Also, I've seen some members who have been told the same ... and I've even seen comments that they havent changed much and submitted again with little reformatting and stuff ... and got it approved ...

Trust me ... my second CDR was way less professional than the first one ... but it got approved ... i just figured out that i included alot of technical details with figures and tables in first CDR ... which is not advisable as per EA Handbook ...

So... No need to panic ... just modify and resubmit ... But, first make sure that the comments your CO send does make sense ... coz in my case ... they did...

ALso... you can always email your CO and ask what he wants ... they take time but do reply ... I asked mine and he help alot ... BTW my CO was Dipak Rathod .....

Goodluck ...


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

SqOats said:


> First of all ... you need to calm down ... nothing to worry about ... same thing asked with me ... when i first submitted the CDR ... i received the comments to provide 3 new episodes and new summary statement.... I took another month to rewrite again all three episodes ... changed the summary statement little and submitted again ... got approval right away ....
> 
> Also, I've seen some members who have been told the same ... and I've even seen comments that they havent changed much and submitted again with little reformatting and stuff ... and got it approved ...
> 
> ...



trust me i am not sure if mine was good or not but i wanted to get it sorted ASAP. do i pay to someone to write this

as they asked to provide new CDR in almost 3 cases so do i have to think about 3 different career episode or modify i have already send them?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

bob_1982 said:


> trust me i am not sure if mine was good or not but i wanted to get it sorted ASAP. do i pay to someone to write this
> 
> as they asked to provide new CDR in almost 3 cases so do i have to think about 3 different career episode or modify i have already send them?


if possible can you give me your CDR i just wanted to get idea how it has to be

Regards


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> today they send feedback in portal and i am shocked they asked me to rewrite almost all CDR's ,CPD and summary statements. really tense now
> 
> "The Career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as Professional Telecommunications Enginner(ANZSCO 263311)"
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

Please dont panic. As sqoats said , it happens.
i dont have any idea regarding this , but judging by what he said , i would not change the subject matter much. Maybe sqoats can give you a better overall idea..Change of formatting might be a good way to start.
And also, make sure to check the CDR guide given in the official site.

I also read a thread where a person has listed all the sections required.
Please search and go through it. i cannot search yet as i am using my mobile and its not that easy.
Hope this helps.

Dont lose hope buddy , just follow the requirements and you'll be good to go. And once you re submit the CDR and other stuff , it is just a matter of hours that you get your result.
Good luck..Cheers!!!!


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

bob_1982 said:


> if possible can you give me your CDR i just wanted to get idea how it has to be
> 
> Regards


can i send you my CDR to view so you can have some idea where i am doing wrong


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Please dont panic. As sqoats said , it happens.
> i dont have any idea regarding this , but judging by what he said , i would not change the subject matter much. Maybe sqoats can give you a better overall idea..Change of formatting might be a good way to start.
> ...


thanks but it seems for this process i will loose another month atleast not sure if i resubmit it get passed again or not


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> thanks but it seems for this process i will loose another month atleast not sure if i resubmit it get passed again or not


try checking if anyone is from your background..telecommunications.
Maybe that person can guide on the format of the CDR and what details are to be entered.
if this works, you can finish in way less time...


----------



## Tenochitlan (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi!

Today at 6:17 A.M. (Moscow time zone) I received my outcome letter with attached pdf through an email. I submitted my CDR in 7 March, 2015. It took 11 weeks in my case: Electronics Engineer 233411, category Professional Engineer, 9 years of work experience. I used to check my status every day but the last status that I have seen was "Queued for Assessment". Moreover, I did not expect the outcome at the weekend.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> thanks but it seems for this process i will loose another month atleast not sure if i resubmit it get passed again or not


Hi Bob,

Suggest you to follow this thread for CDR reference..Might be of help to you..Cheers!!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7913-cdr-sample-telecom-network-engineer.html


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

I did not get it in Jeddah, there is a possibility that you can get it from here but you really need to talk to the Vice Council General in Welfare Office.

Hope this helps!



SqOats said:


> Thanks alot bro ... really helpful... can you also pls let me know about the PCC for Pakistan ... did you get it from Pak embassy in Jeddah? ... I would appreciate if you can explain the steps involved ... Thanks...


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Can long term unemployment affect our skill assessment outcome by EA negatively ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

lugia1 said:


> Can long term unemployment affect our skill assessment outcome by EA negatively ?


No, it wont ... you dont need experience for your Education assessment ... Experience assessment is separate service and is NOT mandatory ... I didn't do it and will let my CO to decide ... Usually they dont make any issues if you provide enough evidence ....


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

SqOats said:


> No, it wont ... you dont need experience for your Education assessment ... Experience assessment is separate service and is NOT mandatory ... I didn't do it and will let my CO to decide ... Usually they dont make any issues if you provide enough evidence ....


Ok, thanks. 

Well I am not going to claim points for employment since its not enough and relevant. I am going to apply NSW SS (190). If I come to invitation stage, would my CO at NSW state sponsorship or the CO at DIAC have a problem with this unemployment situation, would they think that i am incompetent at my field ?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

wannafly said:


> Hi All,
> I've read parts of this massive thread but have not seen info relevant to people applying under the Washington Accord. My stats are as follows:
> 
> IELTS: (L 7.5, R 8.0, W7.5, S 8.5)
> ...


Hi Buddy , 

I have few clarification in your assessment . hope you can help me .

If EA has only recognized your qualification and not your work . In EOI are you able to mention your SOL or skill code as 263311 . If you couldn't enter a job code recognized by EA in EOI even you get better score it will not make sense .


----------



## johnson_tade (May 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Just got my transcript and want to proceed with my assessment. Would really appreciate if anyone here can provide me with Civil Engineer CDR(that has been assessed positively) for me to use as a guide in writing mine. Please not that i don't intend copying it as i'm very much aware that EA are strict about plagiarism.

Thanks


----------



## UAAU (May 25, 2015)

Hi guys, 

We sent documents to EA on 04/03/2015. Last Friday my husband received Request for Additional Information. In the letter, they just told that instead of Civil Engineer assessment they can grant Mechanical Engineer. We agreed, but there is no outcome still(. 
Good luck, guys! It is a very helpful thread.


----------



## wannafly (May 18, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Buddy ,
> 
> I have few clarification in your assessment . hope you can help me .
> 
> If EA has only recognized your qualification and not your work . In EOI are you able to mention your SOL or skill code as 263311 . If you couldn't enter a job code recognized by EA in EOI even you get better score it will not make sense .


Hi andrew64,

Good point. I'm not sure. I'll consult with my agent and get back to you.

Regards,
wannafly


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Just received EA outcome-Do I get 15 pts ?*

Hi Guyz, 

I just received EA outcome all of sudden. I applied on 10th March, now it is 27th May=2 1/2 months. I expected to get on next month, 17th June (as EA has 13 weeks assessment time).  

EA CDR: By the way, I applied through normal CDR process n no work experience; 
1 Career Episode from Bachelors project (India) and another 2 Episodes from Master of Engineering (Australia).

But I have a doubt, they mentioned only my Masters degree (from Australia) in the EA letter but nothing about bachelors (India). Does it affect on collecting 15 points under "At least Bachelors degree =15 pts) <See the picture attachment> ?:confused2::noidea:

thank you, Kanth.


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

Mkanth said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I just received EA outcome all of sudden. I applied on 10th March, now it is 27th May=2 1/2 months. I expected to get on next month, 17th June (as EA has 13 weeks assessment time).
> 
> ...


Hi Mkanth,

Usually they will mention your highest qualification. Since they gave you a positive outcome mentioning your Master's Degree then you qualify to claim 20 points. Then why you still worry?Good luck man.

Instead, if they mentioned only your Bachelor Degree in the assessment then you can claim only 15 points.

Go ahead and submit your EOI man, and my best wishes for your PTE.


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

vinaaysiva said:


> Hi Mkanth,
> 
> Usually they will mention your highest qualification. Since they gave you a positive outcome mentioning your Master's Degree then you qualify to claim 20 points. Then why you still worry?Good luck man.
> 
> ...


Hi Mkanth,

Please ignore my previous post.

Here goes the correct.

Usually they will mention only your highest qualification in the assessment Letter. So No problem for you to claim 15 points.Go ahead and submit your EOI man, and my best wishes for your PTE.


----------



## hangar34 (May 27, 2015)

Hi MKanth,

Congratulations for your success in EA positive assessment.

May I know how long did it take for you to get PCC from India? From your signature, I see that you have already obtained on Sep 14. Did you apply it in India or Australia?

Thanks. And congrats once again for your EA assessment


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*PCC takes 2 hours to get*

Thank you.

If your Indian passport's address is already verified, you will get in 2 hours. But, you dont have Indian passport and wanna get PCC done for ur stay In India. Recently, they are improved; they take 2 days to 2 weeks. 

If it is Australia, you will get in 4 days time, but you will get the Aus-PCC letter through Post in 20 days max depending upon your address.




hangar34 said:


> Hi MKanth,
> 
> Congratulations for your success in EA positive assessment.
> 
> ...


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I just received EA outcome all of sudden. I applied on 10th March, now it is 27th May=2 1/2 months. I expected to get on next month, 17th June (as EA has 13 weeks assessment time).
> 
> ...


Hi

Want to know if you uploaded transcripts of your Masters in Australia while applying CDR.

Cause I have applied for EA assessment for my non -accredited Bachelors from India with transcripts of my bachelors only and I already got a EA accredited Masters in Australia.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

*EA Assessment- Part-1*

Hi All,
I applied for EA assessment via CDR route for civil engineer on 4th March & got my positive assessment today. I have been a silent member of this forum & its time to give something back. Here are some tips for the people who are in process of applying;
1- Appear in IELTS exam before hand.
2- Start writing your episodes while preparing for IELTS. This will give you plenty of time afterwards to review your episodes & will actually help you prepare for written exam.
3- Prepare your detailed CV.
4- The duties mentioned in your CV should match to those mentioned for your occupational code.
5- Now write career episodes by keeping your CV, relevant.
6- No need to write long stories. No need for figures, charts, tables. Keep it simple. It should be concise & there should be a systematic method to it e.g. I wrote all three episodes, based on the structure design so my episodes had the following general pattern;
Problem Statement>Data Required (Loading,Usage of Building etc)>Material Strengths>Analysis Method>Design Method Based On Any Code>Results>Reports/Drawings.
7- Download the summary statement from EA Website. Number your paragraphs. Write each episode in a separate word document. Write summary. Give general statements about each competency & mention relevant paragraphs. Usually 3 elements from each section are more than enough.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

*EA Assessment- Part-2*

The general supporting documents required for assessment are following;

- Passport size photograph. (2"x2").
- Scanned original of transcript.
- Scanned original of Degree.
- Scanned original of IELTS Transcript.
- Scanned original of Identification Document (passport etc).
- Scanned original of Joining Letters (if you are going for work assessment) for all the companies, you have worked for. Needless to say that they should be on Letter heads, having clearly mentioned dates, offered position etc.
- Scanned original of Confirmation/Promotion/Experience/Letter from Supervisor. Should be on company Letter heads.
- Salary Slips. If your organization doesn't issue salary slips then provide bank statements/tax returns/wealth statement.
- In the end, it is advisable that the assessment should be done for that length of career only, for which viable evidences are available. 

Kindly add to the list, if something is missing. Good Luck.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

civil said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for EA assessment via CDR route for civil engineer on 4th March & got my positive assessment today. I have been a silent member of this forum & its time to give something back. Here are some tips for the people who are in process of applying;
> 1- Appear in IELTS exam before hand.
> 2- Start writing your episodes while preparing for IELTS. This will give you plenty of time afterwards to review your episodes & will actually help you prepare for written exam.
> ...


Thanks for writing about this to help others here. You say no need to write long stories. But I ended up writing long stories just to cover minimum word limit of the career episodes! If I'm concise then I would only manage maximum 500 words per career episode.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

There is no minimum word count criteria actually.. However there is a guideline for max no. of words in each episode. I personally think that a concise narrative of a professional project will contain approximately 1000-1200 words.


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*If Mastrs from Aus is accredited then, don't worry about it*

Hi Sri,

Yes I did. Coming to you: If your Masters degree is accredited, then you don't need to send the transcripts or do anything else. 



srisydney said:


> Hi
> 
> Want to know if you uploaded transcripts of your Masters in Australia while applying CDR.
> 
> Cause I have applied for EA assessment for my non -accredited Bachelors from India with transcripts of my bachelors only and I already got a EA accredited Masters in Australia.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone else is still waiting for their Washington accord assessment results? It's been 3 months for me already. What are those slackers doing? Why should it take so long for them to check your diplomas and transcripts?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

motoja said:


> Anyone else is still waiting for their Washington accord assessment results? It's been 3 months for me already. What are those slackers doing? Why should it take so long for them to check your diplomas and transcripts?



Yah its annoying.
EA has the longest processing time compared to all other assessing bodies.

When did you apply?
If its more than 3 months,call them up and send a request online to the member services team.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

The amount of engineering jargon and flat out gibberish in this Summary statement description in the Engineers Australia appendix section is staggering! By the time I'm done with this Summary statement, I'm going to be out of breath reading these overly long rubbish statements. Why do they make simple things so unnecessarily complicated??


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> The amount of engineering jargon and flat out gibberish in this Summary statement description in the Engineers Australia appendix section is staggering! By the time I'm done with this Summary statement, I'm going to be out of breath reading these overly long rubbish statements. Why do they make simple things so unnecessarily complicated??


Word! I had to make a whole new thread just to release my Summary Statement induced frustration.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/714618-eas-summary-statement-prank-us.html


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

ozengineer said:


> Word! I had to make a whole new thread just to release my Summary Statement induced frustration.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/714618-eas-summary-statement-prank-us.html


Haha I just read through your post there. I hear you completely! It almost reads like some kind of joke that's been played on us. Sentences are so overly long that they almost don't even make sense in certain cases. It seems designed to weed out applicants who may feel too frustrated to go ahead with the immigration plan.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

The MSA booklet pdf guide link is suddenly not working!! What's happening??


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Tenochitlan said:


> Hi!
> 
> Today at 6:17 A.M. (Moscow time zone) I received my outcome letter with attached pdf through an email. I submitted my CDR in 7 March, 2015. It took 11 weeks in my case: Electronics Engineer 233411, category Professional Engineer, 9 years of work experience. I used to check my status every day but the last status that I have seen was "Queued for Assessment". Moreover, I did not expect the outcome at the weekend.


congrats


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

civil said:


> The general supporting documents required for assessment are following;
> 
> - Passport size photograph. (2"x2").
> - Scanned original of transcript.
> ...


Hi,
I have appeared for my IELTS and awaiting my results after which I shall apply for assessment. So the scanned copies have to be uploaded in pdf format? Also, is it beneficial if i upload some extra documents regarding some short certification courses and internships i underwent??And is it good to upload supporting documents for claims made in CPD?? thanks bro


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy.. Congratulations.

I had also applied on 6th March 2015. I have not received my outcome letter yet. Hoping to receive it within this week. 

Also, are there any chances of rejections if all required documents are submitted well and good?
Moreover, I only had my skills assessed without any work experience assessment.

Thank You and Congrats Man!!


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Been more than 12 weeks. This is the 13th weeks and still no response. 
Waiting. 

Also, is there any history that people have been rejected?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys,
> 
> just checked this ;
> CDR applications received on the 1 March are currently with an
> ...


It shows the same thing as of today as well.
Waiting for my reply. Submitted on 6th March.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> It shows the same thing as of today as well.
> Waiting for my reply. Submitted on 6th March.


Hope fully they will update it tomorrow;


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Do the episodes need to be in high technical language ?


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Submitted on 18th March, Q for assessment

Hope, end of June outcome would come


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

vinzy said:


> Hi,
> I have appeared for my IELTS and awaiting my results after which I shall apply for assessment. So the scanned copies have to be uploaded in pdf format? Also, is it beneficial if i upload some extra documents regarding some short certification courses and internships i underwent??And is it good to upload supporting documents for claims made in CPD?? thanks bro


PDFs are not necessary. I uploaded JPEG Images. No Certificates required for CPD. Make a list of CPD activities & upload. 

P.S. I uploaded a short paragraph of CPD activities.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy.. Congratulations.
> 
> I had also applied on 6th March 2015. I have not received my outcome letter yet. Hoping to receive it within this week.
> 
> ...


They will not reject anything unless you have claimed something unjustified. You have paid freaking amount of money for your assessment therefore don't worry. They will let you know in case of any shortcoming/s & will ask you to provide the required documents. They asked me for a new passport sized photograph


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Do the episodes need to be in high technical language ?


No. Keep them simple. Most of the assessment officers are not engineers, some don't even have a bilingual english level.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> The MSA booklet pdf guide link is suddenly not working!! What's happening??


Must've been a planned system outage. Check again in a day or two.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Maezel said:


> No. Keep them simple. Most of the assessment officers are not engineers, some don't even have a bilingual english level.


Highly doubt that the assessing officers are not Engineers. That violates the basic ethical code of conduct of their own. The language should be technical as you can't narrate a professional project without using technical terms. Cheers


----------



## wannafly (May 18, 2015)

wannafly said:


> Hi andrew64,
> 
> Good point. I'm not sure. I'll consult with my agent and get back to you.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I found out that you can only submit an EOI with the ANZSCO code that EA gives a positive assessment on.

So in my case, 10 years work experience does not count. My agent's advising me to go for the straight (189) skills independent application as appealing will take another 12 - 16 weeks. Realistically more like 16 weeks and you cannot submit any new information. How's that? Note that appealing also costs.

So guys, recommendations?

@Motoja - I also thought Washington Accord qualifications are supposed to be assessed quicker. Mine took extraordinarily long. I also suspect that the CV needs to be detailed, something which is not mentioned in the EA Migration handbook, and neither is there any guidelines on it.

Still doubting which path to take :confused2:

wannafly


----------



## LNR (Jun 2, 2015)

*6 months for assessment !!*

Heyy all ,

I submitted online SA by EA on the portal on 10th january 2015. !!! In april i was asked to submit detailed CV and elaborated job description in my employment letter . After having submitted the same , haven't yet received any response till date !!! today is 2nd june 2015 .. !! would you believe that... i mean... i knew it the turn around time frame to be 16 weeks... but ..i guess it has taken really really long time ... and i thought online system would streamline the process and make it more efficient over the paper based process.. :/

Profession : Mechanical Engg . 5 yrs work ex
IELTS : L-8 R-8 W-6.5 S-8


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

civil said:


> They will not reject anything unless you have claimed something unjustified. You have paid freaking amount of money for your assessment therefore don't worry. They will let you know in case of any shortcoming/s & will ask you to provide the required documents. They asked me for a new passport sized photograph


I guess that is true. Last time I called they told me I should receive within this week so I am waiting for the EA results. It has been under assessment for maybe 5-6 days and I havent received any queries yet. Hoping to receive a positive outcome this week. If not, shall see what can be done


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> I guess that is true. Last time I called they told me I should receive within this week so I am waiting for the EA results. It has been under assessment for maybe 5-6 days and I havent received any queries yet. Hoping to receive a positive outcome this week. If not, shall see what can be done


You will receive your assessment results by this week. They usually take a week for the assessment.


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Been more than 12 weeks. This is the 13th weeks and still no response.
> Waiting.
> 
> Also, is there any history that people have been rejected?


I think you should not be that much aware of this. If you have uploaded in the correct format you will get positive without doubt. Please contact me at (moderated)


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have one friend he is an architecture engineer and he wants to apply for the assessment from Engineers Australia, but i can't figure out under which ANZSCO code should he apply. Any Idea ??


----------



## kannannair (May 12, 2015)

Hi Folks, i feel that the MSA status is not getting updated as it shows the same dates as it was in the last week.. for those who have received assessment recently, could you indicate the date of application. Additionally please also indicate which pathway.. CDR or Accord.


----------



## LNR (Jun 2, 2015)

MSA online : 10th january 2015

Outcome : Still waiting.... :/  

On having enquired in May 2015 & June 2015 ( yesterday ) : as per EA , the case officer is on leave.. see how lucky i am (sarcastic)... my application had to go to the very same officer... I appreciate and repsect his leaves/privacy... but at what cost... ?? precious time... My Bad... :/ :/


IELTS : L-8 R-8 W-6.5 S-8
Profession : Mechanical Engg 5 yrs work ex


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear brothers and sisters,

1- for standard skill assessment , does engineers australia verify your career episodes normally by calling your company and asking about them ? that wouldnot be so nice if they tell your boss that you wrote reports about project details at work

2-for standard skill assessment, if employment letter is not available, what other sort of evidence could be provided?

many thanks


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

civil said:


> They will not reject anything unless you have claimed something unjustified. You have paid freaking amount of money for your assessment therefore don't worry. They will let you know in case of any shortcoming/s & will ask you to provide the required documents. They asked me for a new passport sized photograph


I called them today to enquire about my assessment. They said that my application was rejected and that i had to apply through CDR. When I asked why, they told me that my university was not listed under Washington Accord. However, the website clearly shows that it is listed and the my course is listed under the accredited ones. 

I dont know what is going on. I called again and left a voicemail. Waiting for their reply.
Not a good experience.


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Feeling excited. Got the positive assessment Letter from EA today via CDR route. Applied on 12th March 2015.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

great !! which field?

I am jus writing my CDR now 
such a boring process !!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys , 
EA have updated the status ; 

- CDR applications received on the 17 March are currently with an
assessing case officer 

- Washington, Sydney or Dublin ACCORD application, or accredited
Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) received on the 14 March are
currently with an assessing case officer

But I always thought Accredited Qualifications are quicker to access ? ?


----------



## auzi_bound (Jun 4, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys ,
> EA have updated the status ;
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 17 March are currently with an
> ...


I think it take same time for accredited as non-accredite


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

*Registration Certificate?*

Hi all,

This is my first post here so please forgive my ignorance 
I want to ask what exactly is the below they're asking about for EA assessment?

"Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority where applicable (e.g. Philippine Regulations Commission)"

Thanks!


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

If in your country do you need a license to work you must submit said license.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have one friend he is an architecture engineer and he wants to apply for the assessment from Engineers Australia, but i can't figure out under which ANZSCO code should he apply. Any Idea ??


If he has a similar work experience as a civil engineer maybe he could ask for that.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello Experts,

Please can anyone advice if my Master degree in Telecommunication qualifies for an assessment with EA. I completed my M.Sc in Mobile & High Speed Telecommunications Networks, but my undergraduate degree is in applied physics electronics (B.Sc)

Has anyone in this group been able to apply even though they did not graduate as an engineer?

Also note that my present occupation falls under 263312.

I will appreciate your feedback.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> I called them today to enquire about my assessment. They said that my application was rejected and that i had to apply through CDR. When I asked why, they told me that my university was not listed under Washington Accord. However, the website clearly shows that it is listed and the my course is listed under the accredited ones.
> 
> I dont know what is going on. I called again and left a voicemail. Waiting for their reply.
> Not a good experience.


I'm sorry to hear that mate. Contact your university for the document, which affirms the accreditation with the Washington Accord. Once you have that document, forward it to your case officer. They sure will reconsider you.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

khalidsalim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post here so please forgive my ignorance
> I want to ask what exactly is the below they're asking about for EA assessment?
> ...


There must be some Governing Body for Engineers, in your country & you are required to register with it, after graduation & before undertaking any professional work. In Pakistan, we have Pakistan Engineering Council. They issue us registration cards/certificate as a proof of registered/professional engineer. You have to scan that document & upload it.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

first check the year when your university/country comes under Washington Accord. for india i think it comes under Washington Accord in 2014 this means that have done degree on or after 2014 need not to apply for CDR while earlier has to. thats what my agent also told me


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> first check the year when your university/country comes under Washington Accord. for india i think it comes under Washington Accord in 2014 this means that have done degree on or after 2014 need not to apply for CDR while earlier has to. thats what my agent also told me


hey did you submit any "registartion certificate under relevant licensing authority"?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

vinzy said:


> hey did you submit any "registartion certificate under relevant licensing authority"?


no i didn't


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

phew....thanks


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Need advice. I had submitted CDR for assessment on 18March, case office started assessment from yesterday.

I got reply like this 

//" I noted you nominated ANZSCO 263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer as the occupation. However, your Bachelor is in Computer Science and Engineering, which did not provide enough underpinning knowledge to support you as Professional Telecommunications Engineer. Therefore, the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist. Please let me know your awareness of this outcome to proceed. "
////


Since there is no way yo argue with EA team that I have been working in TELCO vendor (ZTE Corp) since 2007, I am afraid if outcome comes as "ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist", am I still able to claim 15 points for my Bachelor Degree and 15 for my 8 years experience ?

Am I still able to claim 15 points for my Bachelor Degree and 15 for my 8 years experience if outcome comes as ""ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist"" ?


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> great !! which field?
> 
> I am jus writing my CDR now
> such a boring process !!


nmurshed, its civil. It is really boring to write but you don't have to worry that much. All the best.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

no worries? What if they gv a negative assessment...
am writing in electronics field !!
Not sure how technical writing they r expecting !


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> no worries? What if they gv a negative assessment...
> am writing in electronics field !!
> Not sure how technical writing they r expecting !


its gonna be alright in the end its extremely important u address all the competency elements mentioned for your skill set....go thru the appendix properly and read the details of all the indicators for each element..it would help u structure ur episodes accordingly..also avoid too much technical info like graphs...calculations...and re-read the booklet a zillion times....all the best...am also gonna apply soon for my assessment in civil engg though


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

hi guys, any onshore applicant for engineers australia???


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Dear Experts, 
I had submitted my assessment on 18th March, and today received the outcome under ANZSCO-233914. But EA did not out any comments related to my experience, whether I had submitted reference letters from my current and former employer. 

Note: I had not applied for "Additional Services" during EA Assessment Application. 

Since there are no comments related to my work experience in the assessment outcome, am I sill able to claim points in EOI? 

Really confused now.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

The don't give an opinion on employment if you don't pay for it...

Visa applications are usually rejected if you claim more experience than what your assessment says.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Maezel said:


> The don't give an opinion on employment if you don't pay for it...
> 
> Visa applications are usually rejected if you claim more experience than what your assessment says.


Yes, EA dosnt give opinion on employment along with qualification i-e ACS. It is an additional service which is not MANDATORY. I've 3 friends who got their PR without experience assessment from EA. We just have to make sure the experience we are claiming is similar to assessed occupation code roles and responsibilities. But yes, you are right, its better to get it assessed by EA in order to be on safe side.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Many many thanks for the reply.

How to apply for "additional service" separately. Because I already have the outcome once without the experience assessed.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Quote from EA website

Clients who already hold an assessment outcome- and have NOT yet applied to DIBP may seek the additional services as above. However, please note the following:

If the initial assessment was through a paper based application:
In these cases, you will need to seek an updated assessment outcome by returning the ORIGINAL outcome letter, completing the relevant part(s) of the Admin Fee payment form, making the additional fee payment, and including the necessary supporting documentation. Note that all the follow ups to your updated outcome letter will be paper based and your new updated letter will be posted to you.
If the initial assessment was through online submission:
Please contact us via [email protected] regarding your individual case.

Hope it helps


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi guys!

I am writing all my CDR based on my university projects/study which I completed couple of years ago. I was just wondering if I need to provide any kind of proof or reference letter for that (maybe from my university professor) or that kind of thing is only necessary if your career episodes are based on work experience. Does anyone have any knowledge about this situation ?


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I need guidance on PR application Process for my friend who is a Electrical Engineer.

*Profile*:
*****ry*: India
*Age*: 28
*Education*: B.Tech (Electrical and Electronics Engineer)
*Exp*: Working in Government Sector as Electrical Engineer 

Please help me with steps to follow in order to start the Process:

Please provide the steps/link for the skill assessment.

Thank you.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

lugia1 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am writing all my CDR based on my university projects/study which I completed couple of years ago. I was just wondering if I need to provide any kind of proof or reference letter for that (maybe from my university professor) or that kind of thing is only necessary if your career episodes are based on work experience. Does anyone have any knowledge about this situation ?


I dont think you need any additional letter other than your degree and transcripts. Same is the case when you are writing CDR based on work experience. No additional documents are required to verify the content of CDR, other than a normal experience letter and complete CV.

Usually, people include 1 or 2 episodes from the university projects. But, i dont see any limitation to that. And, i am sure you will find other applicants who based their CDR solely on university projects especially who doesnt posses any work experience.

Just for your info, even though EA doesnt require work experience for positive assessment, but some states have requirement of minimum of 2 years work experience i-e Victoria.

Goodluck


----------



## LNR (Jun 2, 2015)

Kindly avoid typing/gramatical error... Posted via phone


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

LNR said:


> Can anyone plz help me to understand
> 1) when does one need to get additional services for employment assessment besides the qualification assessment thru CDR ??... Yes I is known that to claim points for work exp during EOI stage... But who has to apply for employment assessment.. One whose work and qualification both are in different streams or anyone ?? Coz I have across applicants who just got qualifications assessed by EA went ahead thru EOI and successfully claimed points as well for work ex
> 
> 2) any time frame for additional services ?? Once u have ur outcome ?? A months /2months ??
> ...



1) Employment assessment is not MANDATORY and its up to you. You can do it to be on safe side and not over claiming points resulting in visa rejection. Yes, its a good idea that if you not so sure whether your job is related to assessed occupation, then you can go for this service. But, the final decision of granting points for employment lies with DIBP. However, I've never heard hat DIBP rejects the claimed points once approved by EA. 

2) If you have received your education assessment, usually it takes from 3-4 weeks to get additional employment assessment. Note that you need to return the original EA outcome letter in case you got the letter by post. If you got it by email, they you may check the procedure by emailing at [email protected] 

Goodluck


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys, 

Good to see this forum is helping alot. 

I have a different kind of question; how will one start a new life in AUSTRALIA ; meaning I already have a good job here in Abu Dhabi in electrical engineering; will I get the same in Australia ? 

How are the Electrical Engineering Jobs there like ?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all. I am almost ready to submit my application for Engineers Australia assessment for 189 visa but I have a few questions:

1. Some people are talking about work experience assessment like it's an additional/optional thing. Aren't we supposed to get both our education and work exp assessed?

2. Do I need to include any scans of certificates or marksheets from school/secondary education? Or only college and up is required? 

3. When they ask for transcripts do they mean those sealed transcripts we have to get specially from university or the transcript that we received when we completed our degree? Problem is fresh sealed transcripts cannot be scanned and submitted because they are sealed and confidential. So I was going to just submit the transcript I received when I graduated. But I'm not sure. 

4. Can the CV include formatting and hyperlinks or should it be plain text? 

5. For each job experience I'm including offer letter, pay slips and reference letter. Am I missing anything else? 

Thanks a lot for your help, guys!!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. I am almost ready to submit my application for Engineers Australia assessment for 189 visa but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Some people are talking about work experience assessment like it's an additional/optional thing. Aren't we supposed to get both our education and work exp assessed?
> 
> ...



1- Experience assessment is additional service. But, i suggest you to go for it if you have all the documentation ie experience letter, offer letter, payslips etc. Because, you will be on a safe side i-e no chances of over claiming points also it makes things easier for DIBP CO and usually cut time for visa grant.

2- School mark sheets are not required. Only Engineering degree.

3- No need for sealed transcripts, I used my transcripts with STUDENT COPY stamp on it. Didnt face any issues.

4- Hmmm .. I sent the hard copy so i dont know whether its a good idea to use hyperlinks. But, go thru EA Handbook and guidelines for CV. 

5- Detailed documents are only required if you are going for experience assessment. If not, only a simple experience letter is required from all previous jobs (ONLY IF YOUR CDR EPISODES ARE BASED ON THAT JOB EXPERIENCE).

Goodluck


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

gnt said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good to see this forum is helping alot.
> 
> ...


That is a really difficult question to answer. People keep asking the question that is it wise to relocate to Australia if they already have a stable job. Well, some of them try to score a job from overseas after getting the PR BUT that is not very easy. Some of them even find it difficult to find related jobs in australia during first three months. So, it varies.

But, i know thing and one thing for sure. If you want something real bad and you try hard for it. You will get it. It depends on how much you want that thing. So, in the end it comes down to your efforts and skills.

Cant tell you about the job market of engineers there. You can have general idea from online job posting sites i-e Seek.com etc. But, you will only know the real situation once you land there. As, the postings are merely 15-20% of the openings available in the market. For rest 80%, you have to search for them on your own.

Apart from that, benefits for residents and citizens are one thing to look for. Free Medical, schooling etc. Plus, once you get the citizenship, you can always come back to Abu Dhabi if not on three times the salary then at least double . I dont know about UAE but In Saudi, they offer very attractive packages based on your nationality.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reply, sqOats. Really appreciate it!


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys ,
> EA have updated the status ;
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 17 March are currently with an
> ...


Yes, Accredited qualifications are quicker but i think, due to the sheer volumes they are taking more time then CDR.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am writing all my CDR based on my university projects/study which I completed couple of years ago. I was just wondering if I need to provide any kind of proof or reference letter for that (maybe from my university professor) or that kind of thing is only necessary if your career episodes are based on work experience. Does anyone have any knowledge about this situation ?


Hey if you are basing your episode on some project....u need to get a letter issued by your concerned department/proff where the project was undertaken.....the format of which is mentioned clearly in the msa handbook


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

vinzy said:


> Hey if you are basing your episode on some project....u need to get a letter issued by your concerned department/proff where the project was undertaken.....the format of which is mentioned clearly in the msa handbook



Are you really sure about that ? Someone else replied i don't need such a thing, my degree would be enough. This is not a work project , it is just someting I did in school.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

I wanted to ask regarding the resume/CV to be submitted.....does it have to contain details of ones school education as well??


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

vinzy said:


> I wanted to ask regarding the resume/CV to be submitted.....does it have to contain details of ones school education as well??


I seriously doubt it. I think they are only concerned about your engineering education. That's what I'm including.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

lugia1 said:


> Are you really sure about that ? Someone else replied i don't need such a thing, my degree would be enough. This is not a work project , it is just someting I did in school.


Experts, please correct me if I'm wrong but even for work projects I don't think you need to show any proofs that you did perform those career episodes. You only need to give reference letters with job duties and other essential info from all your jobs but not actual proofs that you performed those career episodes.

Of course they can always contact the person who gave the reference letter and verify if you did the career episode or not.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Are you really sure about that ? Someone else replied i don't need such a thing, my degree would be enough. This is not a work project , it is just someting I did in school.


Page 12 SECTION C of the booklet states: "However, documentary evidence of employment for career episodes based on engineering experience must be provided irrespective of the duration of employment" now the thing is i underwent internship during my college days but at the same time was paid a stipend....so am not sure whether it was emploment ....hence am gonna submit documentary evidence just to be on the safer side.....(sorry if i got you confused and all)


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Experts, please correct me if I'm wrong but even for work projects I don't think you need to show any proofs that you did perform those career episodes. You only need to give reference letters with job duties and other essential info from all your jobs but not actual proofs that you performed those career episodes.
> 
> Of course they can always contact the person who gave the reference letter and verify if you did the career episode or not.


I guess you just need to provide a document to show you were employed/working with that particular professor/department.....so a reference letter or a recommendation letter could work well in that regard.....and any normal letter would contain the department letterhead..followed by date and name and status of the author...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Experts, please correct me if I'm wrong but even for work projects I don't think you need to show any proofs that you did perform those career episodes. You only need to give reference letters with job duties and other essential info from all your jobs but not actual proofs that you performed those career episodes.
> 
> Of course they can always contact the person who gave the reference letter and verify if you did the career episode or not.


You dont need any additional evidence to support your CDR. 

You just need an experience letter if you have worked there for 12 months or more (Regardless if your CDR is based on it or not). Also, you need to provide experience letter for the work experience if your CDR is based on it and even its less than 12 months.

If CDR is based on university project. No extra evidence is required. Your degree and transcripts would be enough evidence to show that you took that particular courses. Ofcourse, you will mention in your episode that the project was conducted as a requirement of Heat Transfer course taken in 3rd semester for example.


Hope it is clear.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

gnt said:


> Hello Bro,
> 
> I applied as Engineering Technologist ; and for three year work experience,
> 
> ...


You designated roles and responsibilities should closely match (around 65%) the roles and responsibilities of your assessed occupation. In your case that would be "Electrical or Electronics Engineering Technologist". And the job responsibilities are

Applies and modifies established engineering practices such as the design and implementation of electrical and electronic engineering projects.
assists in the design and development of electrical and electronic engineering projects
modifies established practices or applies newly developed electrical and electronic engineering practices
oversees specialist engineering tasks such as design drafting, estimating and operations control
tests and evaluates circuits, systems and components used in electronics, electrical power, communications and computers
provides marketing and support advice on electrical and electronic engineering products such as components for electrical, electronic, communication and computer systems
outlines work programs and reviews these for accuracy, adequacy and feasibility
plans, supervises and coordinates the work of others

Make sure they are closely related to above mentioned responsibilities.

Also, in your case, to be on safe side you can ask EA for assessment. If they will assess it as a relevant experience then risk of over claiming points will be eliminated. But, also beware that if EA dosnt recognize your experience then you cannot claim the points and have to look for other options for those extra points i-e English improvement, state sponsorship etc.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for a reply. I did applied for skilled work experiance. Hope i can get 5 points.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

SqOats said:


> You dont need any additional evidence to support your CDR.
> 
> You just need an experience letter if you have worked there for 12 months or more (Regardless if your CDR is based on it or not). Also, you need to provide experience letter for the work experience if your CDR is based on it and even its less than 12 months.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answer. I would also like to ask that if I should refer to every single paragraph in career episode in summary statement or that is not necessary as long as I cover every competency element in summary statement with some or most of the paragraphs. By the way, how long did it take for you to get assessment ? It is written that the current turnaround time is 13 weeks at EA's official site (couple of months ago it was 19 weeks). I wonder if there is anyone got the result over 1 or 2 months. Anyway, thanks for your help.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

For Applicant Landing page to check status its asking for some authorization ; 
ad following message is displayed .

Authorization Required

This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested. Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> For Applicant Landing page to check status its asking for some authorization ;
> ad following message is displayed .
> 
> Authorization Required
> ...


No need to log in anywhere to check the status of your Skilled.

Simply send a blank mail to [email protected] and the subject "Status"

An autoreply mail will come to you with the present assessment status.

By the way, presently March -18 CDR reviews are under process.

I think, within next 8-10 days, ur (2nd Apr) turn will come. I submitted on 6th April and I am expecting mine to be done by last week of this month


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> No need to log in anywhere to check the status of your Skilled.
> 
> Simply send a blank mail to [email protected] and the subject "Status"
> 
> ...


Normally you can log into there site and check. 

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/portal/ 

you can try logging in there and see.

there we go ; 

Please be aware that the Migration Skills Assessment section in myPortal will be unavailable between 09:00 AM until 4:00 PM AEST Monday, 15th of June.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Thank you for your answer. I would also like to ask that if I should refer to every single paragraph in career episode in summary statement or that is not necessary as long as I cover every competency element in summary statement with some or most of the paragraphs. By the way, how long did it take for you to get assessment ? It is written that the current turnaround time is 13 weeks at EA's official site (couple of months ago it was 19 weeks). I wonder if there is anyone got the result over 1 or 2 months. Anyway, thanks for your help.



No need to refer to each & every paragraph from CDR in the summary statement.

As long as you are covering all the competencies, EA is OK with that.

Presently the processing time is around 11-12 weeks.

As the assessment is a First-in-First-Out process so as of now it is not possible for any1 to get the skilled assessment done in 1 or 2 months


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Ohk, I didn't know that. Thanks for informing.
> Till today , I was using checking the status through [email protected] only.
> 
> By the way, by when u r expecting your skilled assessment to be done?
> ...


You can also try this page but once their server is up and running; 

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/portal/estage1/applicant

I applied as Sydney Accord so may be end of this week I'm expecting, I also applied for skill work experience; 

which occupation you applied for and work experience ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

lugia1 said:


> Thank you for your answer. I would also like to ask that if I should refer to every single paragraph in career episode in summary statement or that is not necessary as long as I cover every competency element in summary statement with some or most of the paragraphs. By the way, how long did it take for you to get assessment ? It is written that the current turnaround time is 13 weeks at EA's official site (couple of months ago it was 19 weeks). I wonder if there is anyone got the result over 1 or 2 months. Anyway, thanks for your help.


Your welcome. No need to refer to every single paragraph. But, on the other hand, whats the point of including that para if it is not complying with any competency. I had linked all the paras in "PERSONAL ENGINEERING ACTIVITIES" section with the summary statement. Remember that you dont want to make your episode huge with lots of unwanted information as it is better to keep within EA word count limits.

Well for me, it was a mess. Took me almost 8 months to get it assessed. Long story short, After 3 months of waiting EA sent me a comment letter by post which took another 2 months to reach. Eventually, EA asked me to write all three new episodes. I took another month to write those. When i sent the revised CDR my CO was on vacation. He came back from vacation after a month and took another month to finalize my assessment. So in total it took me 8 long months to get my positive assessment. But, dont you worry, people are getting it in 12-13 weeks time these days. 

Goodluck.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys, 

Just got this update in red ; 

Please note that the details you enter (e.g. Name and University) will transfer to your outcome letter and they must be accurate for migration purposes


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> You can also try this page but once their server is up and running;
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/portal/estage1/applicant
> 
> ...


I have applied for Civil Engineer occupation.

Exp - 3 years

I think at present Washington, Sydney or Dublin ACCORD applications are taking lil bit more time than CDR applications. It may be due to sheer volume.

So, i don't think u ll b getting in dis week.

This is merely my observation


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Your welcome. No need to refer to every single paragraph. But, on the other hand, whats the point of including that para if it is not complying with any competency. I had linked all the paras in "PERSONAL ENGINEERING ACTIVITIES" section with the summary statement. Remember that you dont want to make your episode huge with lots of unwanted information as it is better to keep within EA word count limits.
> 
> Well for me, it was a mess. Took me almost 8 months to get it assessed. Long story short, After 3 months of waiting EA sent me a comment letter by post which took another 2 months to reach. Eventually, EA asked me to write all three new episodes. I took another month to write those. When i sent the revised CDR my CO was on vacation. He came back from vacation after a month and took another month to finalize my assessment. So in total it took me 8 long months to get my positive assessment. But, dont you worry, people are getting it in 12-13 weeks time these days.
> 
> Goodluck.


Why did they want you to write 3 new episodes ?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> I have applied for Civil Engineer occupation.
> 
> Exp - 3 years
> 
> ...


So finally i get to see another fellow civil engineer  .....am on the verge of submitting my application for assessment thru CDR pathway....i wanted to ask one thing....since my company gives me salary slips every alternate month....is it ok if i attach the salary slips till the month of march and then for the next two months upload the bank statements? also if i upload the bank statement....does it have to be the entire month's statement or just the page containing the salary credit would suffice?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got this update in red ;
> 
> Please note that the details you enter (e.g. Name and University) will transfer to your outcome letter and they must be accurate for migration purposes


Yup got the same thing on my applicant landing page as well.
Guess this is one of the changes made to the website on monday

Applied on April 1
Still says queued for assessment


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

hey peeps...while uploading documents online i came across "English Language Competency test result reference". Do i need to mention my overall band score or cefr level or trf number here?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

vinzy said:


> hey peeps...while uploading documents online i came across "English Language Competency test result reference". Do i need to mention my overall band score or cefr level or trf number here?


I was scratching my head about that one too. I ended up typing "IELTS general training" with trf number over there. Don't know if it's right or wrong.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



srisydney said:


> Yup got the same thing on my applicant landing page as well.
> Guess this is one of the changes made to the website on monday
> 
> Applied on April 1
> Still says queued for assessment


Hey Guys,
Yes you are right. we got the same message appeared on the top corner in the myPortal.
We applied CDR on 9th April. I assuming to get outcome by next week.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Yup got the same thing on my applicant landing page as well.
> Guess this is one of the changes made to the website on monday
> 
> Applied on April 1
> Still says queued for assessment



I got this ; 

Awaiting applicant response; 

They require some additional info ;


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> I got this ;
> 
> Awaiting applicant response;
> 
> They require some additional info ;


Good luck 

Hoping to get mine soon


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> I got this ;
> 
> Awaiting applicant response;
> 
> They require some additional info ;


May I know, what additional information they are asking?

:juggle:


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

lugia1 said:


> Why did they want you to write 3 new episodes ?


Apparantly they thought that my first CDR had way too much technical info. Hence, instead of pointing out the specifics, EA told me to simply write me a new ones. Easy huh :s. It happened with couple of other applicants too, but they were smart enough to just resubmit by doing little alteration and reformatting. On the other hand, i was naive enough to write all three new episodes .


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> May I know, what additional information they are asking?
> 
> :juggle:



Yes , 

We will need supporting documentation for this experience. You will need to supply us with a income tax or payroll tax report issued by the government or tax department that includes the employers information.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> Ohk,
> 
> It doesn't apply to me, as I am working in mid-east.
> 
> ...


Hi alokagrawal,
Just wondering mate, when did you submit your CDR?
Thanks heaps.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi alokagrawal,
> Just wondering mate, when did you submit your CDR?
> Thanks heaps.


On 6th April.

Now the status is - 17th March to 31st March CDR assessment is in progress. It started on 5th June. 
I think by 20th June CDR assessment, which were submitted in between 1st Apr to 16th Apr, will be started.



This is merely my observation.

When you submitted?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> On 6th April.
> 
> Now the status is - 17th March to 31st March CDR assessment is in progress. It started on 5th June.
> I think by 20th June CDR assessment, which were submitted in between 1st Apr to 16th Apr, will be started.
> ...


Hi alokagrawal, 
Thanks mate. I applied for my wife on 9th April mate. Hoping to get it by this week or so. We only applied education not the experience though as my agent says there is not needed for assess work exp. How about you mate?
Thank you.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi alokagrawal,
> Thanks mate. I applied for my wife on 9th April mate. Hoping to get it by this week or so. We only applied education not the experience though as my agent says there is not needed for assess work exp. How about you mate?
> Thank you.


Though it is not mandatory but To be in safe side, I applied for work exp assessment as well.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi alokagrawal,
> Thanks mate. I applied for my wife on 9th April mate. Hoping to get it by this week or so. We only applied education not the experience though as my agent says there is not needed for assess work exp. How about you mate?
> Thank you.


By the way, I don't think we will be getting this week.

CO will be assigned next week only. 

It is my observation.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> By the way, I don't think we will be getting this week.
> 
> CO will be assigned next week only.
> 
> It is my observation.


Thanks alokagrawal. Yes i am having the same dilemma mate...let's see what's happen...all the best..


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys just thought I should update you guys. I applied for assessing with Engineers Australia (Washington Accord Path) on 2 April 2015 and got my positive outcome today 16 June 2015 at 7:15 AM (IST)


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Guys just thought I should update you guys. I applied for assessing with Engineers Australia (Washington Accord Path) on the 2 April 2015 and got my positive outcome today the 16 June 2015 at 7:15 AM (IST)


Congrats ;

Did you apply for work experience aswell.


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

gnt said:


> Congrats ;
> 
> Did you apply for work experience aswell.


Nope Just graduated a few months back.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Guys just thought I should update you guys. I applied for assessing with Engineers Australia (Washington Accord Path) on 2 April 2015 and got my positive outcome today 16 June 2015 at 7:15 AM (IST)


Congrats

Did EA intimated you before the start of assessment or they simply sent you your positive assessment?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Nope Just graduated a few months back.


Thats good ;

For me they ask for the following; 

"I noticed that you have provided a certified copy of your degree testamur. You will need to rescan us a coloured copy of the original document. "


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Nope Just graduated a few months back.


That was fast !!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> I think, u ll also get in a day or 2 if u submit d requested documents.


Yes you are right; 

This Degree thing is not a problem at all ; I am trying to get hold of the documents for Skilled employment.

Hope fully by Thursday, I will resubmit.

Guys ; after the requested documents how long would you think I will take then?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Guys, any update on CDR skilled assessment present status?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



heartbreaker9099 said:


> Guys just thought I should update you guys. I applied for assessing with Engineers Australia (Washington Accord Path) on 2 April 2015 and got my positive outcome today 16 June 2015 at 7:15 AM (IST)


Hi heartbreaker9099,
Thanks for the updates mate. 
Cheers...


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

hello guys

could someone give a template for the letter from the manager...
How do we start the letter


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> hello guys
> 
> could someone give a template for the letter from the manager...
> How do we start the letter


To Whomsoever It May concern
Dear Sir/Madam,
This is to certify that Mr. XXX (Emp: # YYY) is a bonafide associate of our
organization and has been working with us since November 19, 2007.He is currently
designated as ZZZ.
The main duties assigned to him are:
1-
2-
3-
.
.
.:boxing:


----------



## nadeech (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi,

I've been following this thread, but never written before. It was really helpful and thanks for sharing your experience. Also here's my experience and hope it'd be helpful for you as well. 

I applied for MSA under CDR pathway on 22 Feb. First, my application was got rejected due to a system error (as told by our agent) and fee was refunded. Then it was reloaded and fee was charged back on 25 March. Without any other troubles, we got a positive outcome on 13 June. 

All the best for you all!


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> Guys, any update on CDR skilled assessment present status?


Hi mate,
any updates in your status so far. 
Thanks...


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi mate,
> any updates in your status so far.
> Thanks...


I applied on April 1
My status on applicant landing page changed to assessment in progress

Hope to get it by next week


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Employment letter*

Hi Guys , 

my friend applying for EA assessment , he has only one year experience , so wont be applying for additional work experience assessment . 

In this case is it a must to get a letter from the company on the roles and responsibilities or is it not necessary .

Thanks for the help in advance .


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



srisydney said:


> I applied on April 1
> My status on applicant landing page changed to assessment in progress
> 
> Hope to get it by next week


Thanks a lot mate. We applied on 9th april..still it shows ' Queued for Assessment". I think you will it by this week then mate..All the best..thanks for the updates.
Cheers.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

No, not yet. And I am not even expecting this week.

Probably, by Monday or Tuesday CO would be assigned for my application assessment.



nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi mate,
> any updates in your status so far.
> Thanks...


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> my friend applying for EA assessment , he has only one year experience , so wont be applying for additional work experience assessment .
> 
> ...


If any of the career episode is based on that one year work
He must submit letter from employer with pay slip,official work duty etc..


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA CDR related question*



andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> my friend applying for EA assessment , he has only one year experience , so wont be applying for additional work experience assessment .
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
It's not mandatory to apply additional work experience. But some people do for the safe side. The EA assess thier qualification and work experience very differently not the ACS through deduct 2 exp after if as part their Post Qualification 
requirements. Whereas, i applied for CDR for my wife only Qualification even if she has had 3+ work exp. But we did submit her Employer Reference Letter because it will reflect on your CDR.
cheers..


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I applied on April 1
> My status on applicant landing page changed to assessment in progress
> 
> Hope to get it by next week


Did you get any notification in your personal mail id once the assessment started or you checked your EA a/c and got to know?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Did you get any notification in your personal mail id once the assessment started or you checked your EA a/c and got to know?


Only the outcome letter will be sent via e-mail

Apart from that to know status and any request for additional documents are put up on the applicant landing page and not via e-mail

Thats my understanding of

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....lls Assessment/msa_applicants_users_guide.pdf

And the same procedure is being followed in ma case


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> did you get any notification in your personal mail id once the assessment started or you checked your ea a/c and got to know?


thank you alok,
sorry to not responding your inbox since yesterday as i just realize that you sent me a message. I was not able to send any private message from here. Please email me , i mentioned it our inbox ok. 
Thank you mate.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

*STATUS - Applied on 26 March 2015 - MSA CDR + Skilled employment years*

Hello Guys, 

the status of my application turned on "Assessment In-Progress" on Monday 15th June.

Any idea of how much time does it take from the assessment start (Monday 15th June) to the outcome?

I have both CDR and skilled employment years to be assessed.

Cheers


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> the status of my application turned on "Assessment In-Progress" on Monday 15th June.
> 
> ...


If all the documents are OK then u sld get in a weeks time.

By the way when u had submitted your CDR for skilled assessment?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> If all the documents are OK then u sld get in a weeks time.
> 
> By the way when u had submitted your CDR for skilled assessment?


Thanks alokagrawal! The date of my appliocation is March 26th 2015.

So, if everything is ok with the submitted documents, I should expect to receive the outcome within the end of the next week.. Right?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*IELTS academic*

Guys my friend is applying for EA . For english do they Ielts academic or does he needs to ielts general


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

I took the general test, that is valid both for EA and for the visa application.

The following sentence is stated in the EA booklet for migration skills assessment, pag. 7:

"Applicants are required to have achieved a minimum score of 6.0 in each of the four modules of speaking, listening, reading and writing in either the 'General Training' or 'Academic' version of the International English Language Testing System (IELTS)."


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Apparantly they thought that my first CDR had way too much technical info. Hence, instead of pointing out the specifics, EA told me to simply write me a new ones. Easy huh :s. It happened with couple of other applicants too, but they were smart enough to just resubmit by doing little alteration and reformatting. On the other hand, i was naive enough to write all three new episodes .


Oh well, that is not good news for me. As i don't have relative work experience, I am writing all my episodes based on my university studies (project or experiment, I am a chemical engineer btw), so it is supposed to be technical at some level. I mean I read EA guidelines very carefully, and I am really trying to emphasize on the attributes they want to see (trying to explain what I did, how I did it, how I reacted if I encountered with some problem, where I resorted to, also my professional relations with my team mates and professors ) but it slips into the technical area at some point since it is theoretical university study. I think there will be technical info more than they want, no matter how much I try. Hope I would be assigned a CO that wouldn't mind it too much. I really dont know what I could do if they want me to revise it. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



lugia1 said:


> Oh well, that is not good news for me. As i don't have relative work experience, I am writing all my episodes based on my university studies (project or experiment, I am a chemical engineer btw), so it is supposed to be technical at some level. I mean I read EA guidelines very carefully, and I am really trying to emphasize on the attributes they want to see (trying to explain what I did, how I did it, how I reacted if I encountered with some problem, where I resorted to, also my professional relations with my team mates and professors ) but it slips into the technical area at some point since it is theoretical university study. I think there will be technical info more than they want, no matter how much I try. Hope I would be assigned a CO that wouldn't mind it too much. I really dont know what I could do if they want me to revise it. Anyway, thanks.


Hey lugia1, 
Thanks for the kinds words mate. Actually, I was not belongs to your quote you are responded, but I came across when you are said 'Chemical Engineer', the reason is that my wife is a 'Chemical Engineer' too and I applied her CDR on 9th April 2015. So that just to keeping myself updated about the EA CDR Assessment process, I have been following this thread last few months or so. Anyway, with regard to 3 CDR carrier episodes, I think you are completely right mate, the whole report does not have to be all technical words, in some point you have to mention it though I meant the technical words that can’t be denied, but overall your CDR should be theoretical either from the university study or work place as I read her CDR along with all 3 episodes , I found that she has explained in more descriptive manner rather than technical words, yes she did mention technical words though in some extent in her 3 episodes.

How about you mate? When you did you submit your CDR?

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey lugia1,
> Thanks for the kinds words mate. Actually, I was not belongs to your quote you are responded, but I came across when you are said 'Chemical Engineer', the reason is that my wife is a 'Chemical Engineer' too and I applied her CDR on 9th April 2015. So that just to keeping myself updated about the EA CDR Assessment process, I have been following this thread last few months or so. Anyway, with regard to 3 CDR carrier episodes, I think you are completely right mate, the whole report does not have to be all technical words, in some point you have to mention it though I meant the technical words that can’t be denied, but overall your CDR should be theoretical either from the university study or work place as I read her CDR along with all 3 episodes , I found that she has explained in more descriptive manner rather than technical words, yes she did mention technical words though in some extent in her 3 episodes.
> 
> How about you mate? When you did you submit your CDR?
> ...


Hi! I did not submit my CDR yet, I am in the process of writing them. Probably will submit sometime around mid-July. Cheers.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



lugia1 said:


> Hi! I did not submit my CDR yet, I am in the process of writing them. Probably will submit sometime around mid-July. Cheers.


Thanks for the quick response mate. good luck for that. I am hopeful that we are not the only one who has written CDR whose background is a 'Chemical Engineer'. In to that, i feel myself so relax today at least found someone who is a same occupation as my wife does and hopeful that probably we might seeing you each other in down under one the visa is granted.:second::second::second:


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Is there any Chances for Changes in Minimum ENglish Language Test Scores for VISA 190 ?????????AS SIMMILAR CHANGES WERE done for visa 457 .....in april where over all band of 6 was accepted .

Guys what do you think is there any chance this july ?????????


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*English Proficiency Level*



Jamaloo said:


> Is there any Chances for Changes in Minimum ENglish Language Test Scores for VISA 190 ?????????AS SIMMILAR CHANGES WERE done for visa 457 .....in april where over all band of 6 was accepted .
> 
> Guys what do you think is there any chance this july ?????????


Hi Jamaloo,
As per my observations, I think the Government is going to change English Proficiency level from the next financial year 1 July 2016 as they have been collecting suggestions from the number of sources for instance, stakeholders, individuals and organizations or so. Please follow the link as listed below. According to the last year 2nd Phase submissions received by the Australian Government, it appears that they might changes the IELTS 8 in each 'Superior Level' (points awarded 20 as per current rules) to IELTS 7.5 would be considered as 'Superior Level'. Same as changing in IELTS 7 in each 'Proficient Level' (points awarded 10 as per current rules) would be considered as 6.5. Therefore, I don’t think they are going to change this year, if they have a plan to change in English Proficiency Level then they would have published already on the website. Same as the Department has published already about upcoming changes in 457 /485 visas (English Level meeting requirements) and then the Visa applications fee which is published already in the news section before July 2015. 

Here is the portion what I was talking about written in this link, you can read it thoroughly,

http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/discussion-papers/proposal_paper_dec14.pdf

“Other academics supports English language proficiency being measured in terms of occupational language capacity, as assessed by industry or employers, or as reflected in migrant work experience, rather than relying on IELTS scores: 
• Applicants on temporary visas who are already living and working in Australia can provide certified letters or reports from employers that they have functional English competency for the workplace as evidence of language proficiency. 
• Applicants who have more than 6 years of relatively continuous residence in Australia should be exempt from English language proficiency requirements. 
• Applicants with citizenship of countries where one of the official languages is English and who have undertaken English-medium instruction for the majority of their education should be exempt from IELTS requirements. 
• The IELTS score of 8 for ‘Superior English’ in the current points test should be lowered to 7.5. “

So, we just need to wait see what will happen in next financial year.

You can also read this link as well which has number of 'Stakeholders' responded about changes they wanted i.e. ‘Individual’ as well. Please read the 'Individual' as its very interesting and the rest as well. 

Review of the skilled migration and temporary activity visa programmes - Submissions received

Thanks heaps,


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have a query regarding the documentation process for EA assessment. I am a Telecom Engineer having more than 7 years of working experience in field. I have prepared CDRs based on professional projects and relevant Docs but as for my experience letter is concerned, my company is not providing me experience letter which includes job responsibilities in regard to company's policy. They have only issued me a simple experience letter with joining and ending date. Is it enough for the process of assessment? If not, then kindly advise me what can I do in this regard ?

Zeeshan


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Thanks*

Dear, 

Thanks a lot for your reply which is detailed and knowledgeable.I however think that there are some chances regarding the changes in IELTS , I am praying and so expect that from you .

PTE IS not in Pakistan sp i have to go for toefl or ielts .
Toefl seems difficult so i may go for IELTS again .Last time i was left in reading with 0.5 
overall 7.5 band .

I have given thrice but some how i am left with 0.5 /Its sad .


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a query regarding the documentation process for EA assessment. I am a Telecom Engineer having more than 7 years of working experience in field. I have prepared CDRs based on professional projects and relevant Docs but as for my experience letter is concerned, my company is not providing me experience letter which includes job responsibilities in regard to company's policy. They have only issued me a simple experience letter with joining and ending date. Is it enough for the process of assessment? If not, then kindly advise me what can I do in this regard ?
> 
> Zeeshan


Reference letter with Roles & responsibilities are kind of mandatory for skilled assessment through EA. So If the company is not providing then ask your Line manager to provide.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*English Proficiency Question*



Jamaloo said:


> Dear,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply which is detailed and knowledgeable.I however think that there are some chances regarding the changes in IELTS , I am praying and so expect that from you .
> 
> ...


No worries my friend. We just to pray our God so the Australian Government will sooner or later should changes in English requirements in order to apply the skilled visas for people like us who are struggling to settling down there. I have been researching in PTE exam, to be honest mate i felt it very difficult comparing to IELTS and same views from my wife, she says its very tough( she has got Proficient Level in IELTS like you ) and PTE has limited resources available in the market. Hence, the IELTS is more flexible and easy to practice mate. With regard to TOFEL exam i don't have much knowledge. So, I'm suggesting you to practise well in advaced before appearing the IELTS test ya. If you are focusing to achieve 7 in IELTS just Academic version as its quite easy to achievable. Ok
that's my suggestions to you.
Lastly happy Ramadan,
Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> If u r missing 0.5/1 band in reading or listening then u can easily get by solving some mock tests. But if u r missing 0.5/1 band in speaking or writing then u will have to practice lil bit more.


I emailed you mate. Please check it.
Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*thanks dear*



nabajitsaikia said:


> I emailed you mate. Please check it.
> Thanks heaps,
> Nabajit


Nabjit its honor and i am extremely thankful for your efforts and support .You people are gems .I am again tanking u for your suggestions .
I however request you to kindly share me ur views and ur plans for IELTS or TOEFL .pLX REPLY TO my msg at ur inbox


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi Jamaloo,
> As per my observations, I think the Government is going to change English Proficiency level from the next financial year 1 July 2016 as they have been collecting suggestions from the number of sources for instance, stakeholders, individuals and organizations or so. Please follow the link as listed below. According to the last year 2nd Phase submissions received by the Australian Government, it appears that they might changes the IELTS 8 in each 'Superior Level' (points awarded 20 as per current rules) to IELTS 7.5 would be considered as 'Superior Level'. Same as changing in IELTS 7 in each 'Proficient Level' (points awarded 10 as per current rules) would be considered as 6.5. Therefore, I don’t think they are going to change this year, if they have a plan to change in English Proficiency Level then they would have published already on the website. Same as the Department has published already about upcoming changes in 457 /485 visas (English Level meeting requirements) and then the Visa applications fee which is published already in the news section before July 2015.
> 
> Here is the portion what I was talking about written in this link, you can read it thoroughly,
> ...





Very interesting links!
Also the proposed new range of age for getting 30 points, 25 to 35 yo, would be a blessing.. 
How many chances that these modifications will be actually made?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Aus Govt Immi Policy Question*



al10 said:


> Very interesting links!
> Also the proposed new range of age for getting 30 points, 25 to 35 yo, would be a blessing..
> How many chances that these modifications will be actually made?


Hi mate,
it seems to me all proposed rules will come into effect 1 July 2016 after parliamentary approval. Let's say there are 98% changes of implementation would be made. I am not saying 100% chances to be aproved , 2% is not sure because may be they modify a little bit against the new proposed framework.
Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*English Proficiency Question*



Jamaloo said:


> Nabjit its honor and i am extremely thankful for your efforts and support .You people are gems .I am again tanking u for your suggestions .
> I however request you to kindly share me ur views and ur plans for IELTS or TOEFL .pLX REPLY TO my msg at ur inbox


Thanks mate for your kind words. As per Im concerned, i feel that IELTS is more flexible than PTE Academic as there are lots of resources, books, ielts learning centres widely in the market even in online more. Whereas, PTE Academic is not like the IELTS test. With regards to TOEFL i don't have much ideas on it. If i was in your place i would have choosen IELTS not to choose other testing format i.e. TOFEL / PTE Academic. Because i find it very difficult in terms of learning and practice at home due to lack of practice materials and books. 


Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

srisydney said:


> If any of the career episode is based on that one year work
> He must submit letter from employer with pay slip,official work duty etc..


Is there some particular format for submitting the bank statements?or is it fine that i simply scan them and upload them? also, since am basing my career episode w.r.t my current job...is the joining letter along with the bank statements good enough? or do i have to get some additional stuff...like duty statement etc etc?(am only gonna get my degrees assessed though) :confused2:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> No worries my friend. We just to pray our God so the Australian Government will sooner or later should changes in English requirements in order to apply the skilled visas for people like us who are struggling to settling down there. I have been researching in PTE exam, to be honest mate i felt it very difficult comparing to IELTS and same views from my wife, she says its very tough( she has got Proficient Level in IELTS like you ) and PTE has limited resources available in the market. Hence, the IELTS is more flexible and easy to practice mate. With regard to TOFEL exam i don't have much knowledge. So, I'm suggesting you to practise well in advaced before appearing the IELTS test ya. If you are focusing to achieve 7 in IELTS just Academic version as its quite easy to achievable. Ok
> that's my suggestions to you.
> Lastly happy Ramadan,
> Thanks heaps,
> Nabajit


Hey bro i got L 8 R 8.5 S 7 W 7.5 am targetting superior level for 20 points....and i thot pte would be easier....but ur experience seems to have made me rethink  neway il appear for pte once i get a positive assessment....i feel IELTS is erratic and they award points as per their whims and fancies


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

vinzy said:


> Is there some particular format for submitting the bank statements?or is it fine that i simply scan them and upload them? also, since am basing my career episode w.r.t my current job...is the joining letter along with the bank statements good enough? or do i have to get some additional stuff...like duty statement etc etc?(am only gonna get my degrees assessed though) :confused2:


Scanning and sending bank statement will do

Since your career episode is based on your work you need to submit proof of employment even though u need only your degree assessed

For proof of employment you need
a letter stating your designation,start date,full time/part time,duties etc


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Bank statements are not required. please use the link below to get yourself acquainted with the requirements, you should also download the MSA booklet.

Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



srisydney said:


> Scanning and sending bank statement will do
> 
> Since your career episode is based on your work you need to submit proof of employment even though u need only your degree assessed
> 
> ...


Hey mate,
What is your status now?
I think you have got your outcome by then.:second:
Thanks


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey mate,
> What is your status now?
> I think you have got your outcome by then.:second:
> Thanks


My status: Assessment in progress

For MSA CDR online usually
At week 11 the application status changes to Assessment in Progress
By week 12-13 the outcome will be given.

I have seen expats receiving outcome even on a Saturday

Tomorrow the EA portal is down
So next week hopefully I am expecting a positive assessment


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



srisydney said:


> My status: Assessment in progress
> 
> For MSA CDR online usually
> At week 11 the application status changes to Assessment in Progress
> ...


Thanks mate, ohh really the EA grants weekend also..i didn't know that. Anyway thanks again for the updates mate.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

vinzy said:


> Hey bro i got L 8 R 8.5 S 7 W 7.5 am targetting superior level for 20 points....and i thot pte would be easier....but ur experience seems to have made me rethink  neway il appear for pte once i get a positive assessment....i feel IELTS is erratic and they award points as per their whims and fancies


:-D we both are in same boat. & our views abt IELTS are also almost same ;-P

I am also waiting for positive assessment (6th Apr). & i have applied for IELTS reevaluation.

I am also planning for PTE. Letz see

When u hv submitted ur CDR & when u r planning to appear for PTE?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*English Proficiency Level*



vinzy said:


> Hey bro i got L 8 R 8.5 S 7 W 7.5 am targetting superior level for 20 points....and i thot pte would be easier....but ur experience seems to have made me rethink  neway il appear for pte once i get a positive assessment....i feel IELTS is erratic and they award points as per their whims and fancies


Hi Vinzy,
I had a plan to give PTE Academic in March’15. However, due to some personal matter I did not take the test as I got my desired scores that is IELTS 6 in each band. Now, my wife is preparing to achieve IELTS 7 in each. According to her PTE Academic is more difficult than the IELTS as you need lots of practise though even if she has got ‘Proficient Level’ while she was in overseas. In addition, there are limited PTE Academic practice resources and books in the market. I would be surprised if you can find more amount practice test materials likewise IELTS. Alternatively, the IELTS has thousands of resources and books, online coaching and many more available for IELTS test takers. So, I am suggesting you to give IELTS mate and do practice as many times as you can. I bet you will able to achieve your desired scores. Good Luck.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## omar khaled (Jun 19, 2015)

This thread is helpful thanks all


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

Slightly unrelated, but since this is the most active thread on EA: I was trying to do my EOI today, and it asked for a reference number of my assessment outcome. I'm not sure which one this is. Is it the EA ID or application ID, or something else?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

motoja said:


> Slightly unrelated, but since this is the most active thread on EA: I was trying to do my EOI today, and it asked for a reference number of my assessment outcome. I'm not sure which one this is. Is it the EA ID or application ID, or something else?


Hey, 

should be the reference number indicated in the assessment letter you have received from EA.
When did you apply for your EA assessment?


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hey,
> 
> should be the reference number indicated in the assessment letter you have received from EA.
> When did you apply for your EA assessment?


The letter only has EA ID and application ID. I applied on the end of Feb and got the letter today.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

there is this guide, dated in 2013, in which it's stated that the reference number, for EA, is the CID (Contact ID number). 
Hope this helps:

Expression of Interest (EOI): step by step guide (Subclass 189) |

I hope I will have the same problem soon..

Can I ask to share for how long did the status "Assessment In-Progress" (of your EA application) last?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Does anybody know how EA delivers the outcome letter at the end of the assessment process?
Do they immediately send a copy via e-mail or there's some time to wait?


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

al10 said:


> Does anybody know how EA delivers the outcome letter at the end of the assessment process?
> Do they immediately send a copy via e-mail or there's some time to wait?


Immediately vaya email as an attachment.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

motoja said:


> Slightly unrelated, but since this is the most active thread on EA: I was trying to do my EOI today, and it asked for a reference number of my assessment outcome. I'm not sure which one this is. Is it the EA ID or application ID, or something else?


No it is the number present in your outcome letter. Top right hand side corner. Don't worry about this number because when you go to the next step after invite, you will have to upload it anyways.. the ID is not important for issuance of invite. Just that is should not be too wrong.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

redington said:


> No it is the number present in your outcome letter. Top right hand side corner. Don't worry about this number because when you go to the next step after invite, you will have to upload it anyways.. the ID is not important for issuance of invite. Just that is should not be too wrong.


thanks for the clarifiation!


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Bank statement for EA assessment ?
> 
> Where is that written ? dint notice that !!
> 
> ...


bank statement is in lieu of salary slips/salary certificate


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> :-D we both are in same boat. & our views abt IELTS are also almost same ;-P
> 
> I am also waiting for positive assessment (6th Apr). & i have applied for IELTS reevaluation.
> 
> ...


hey good to know bro...i will submit my CDR by monday i.e. 22/06 (hopefully)....and my outcome should be out by late september....once its out il appear for pte..... 

btw u shd get ur outcome bt early july...all the best bro 

regards 
Vinamra Gupta


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi Vinzy,
> I had a plan to give PTE Academic in March’15. However, due to some personal matter I did not take the test as I got my desired scores that is IELTS 6 in each band. Now, my wife is preparing to achieve IELTS 7 in each. According to her PTE Academic is more difficult than the IELTS as you need lots of practise though even if she has got ‘Proficient Level’ while she was in overseas. In addition, there are limited PTE Academic practice resources and books in the market. I would be surprised if you can find more amount practice test materials likewise IELTS. Alternatively, the IELTS has thousands of resources and books, online coaching and many more available for IELTS test takers. So, I am suggesting you to give IELTS mate and do practice as many times as you can. I bet you will able to achieve your desired scores. Good Luck.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks heaps,
> Nabajit


yeah u do have a point bro....thanks a lot.....hope u get a positive assessment soon  

regards
vinamra




> IELTS L/R/W/S 8.5/8.0/7.5/7.0
> CDR Application 22/06 :fingerscrossed:
> EA Outcome ??


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*English Proficiency Question*



vinzy said:


> yeah u do have a point bro....thanks a lot.....hope u get a positive assessment soon
> 
> regards
> vinamra


Thanks a lot Vinamra.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Thanks a lot Vinamra.


btw what is the current turnaround time??


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks..

I think, by the end of this month i may get the outcome of my assessment



vinzy said:


> hey good to know bro...i will submit my CDR by monday i.e. 22/06 (hopefully)....and my outcome should be out by late september....once its out il appear for pte.....
> 
> btw u shd get ur outcome bt early july...all the best bro
> 
> ...


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

vinzy said:


> btw what is the current turnaround time??


The current turnout time for CDR assessment is around 12-14 weeks


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



vinzy said:


> btw what is the current turnaround time??


Yes you are right ALOK. I think the current turnout time is 12 weeks i.e. status changing from "Queued for Assessment" to "Assessment in Progress". However, our status still shows same since we lodged on 9th April'15. I hopeful that will get at least something new to see in there.:confused2:
Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Yes you are right ALOK. I think the current turnout time is 12 weeks i.e. status changing from "Queued for Assessment" to "Assessment in Progress". However, our status still shows same since we lodged on 9th April'15. I hopeful that will get at least something new to see in there.:confused2:
> Thanks heaps,
> Nabajit


Yes, i also believe by Tuesday or latest by Wednesday (6-12 Apr submitted CDRs assessment will be started.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys, 

Just wanted to update ; I submitted the additional documents requested by EA officer. and now my portal showing Assessment In-Progress. 

Will update you guys as soon as i get an update.


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just to update you All, 

I submitted My CDR on 4/4/2015 still the status is "Queued for Assessment".


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

redington said:


> No it is the number present in your outcome letter. Top right hand side corner. Don't worry about this number because when you go to the next step after invite, you will have to upload it anyways.. the ID is not important for issuance of invite. Just that is should not be too wrong.


There is nothing on the top right hand corner. All it has are an EA id and an application ID on the top left.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi guys. Is it ok that if I refer more than one paragraph in a competency element ?( For example competency element 1.4 = paragraphs 1.5 1.7 1.10 ) Also is it ok that one paragraph can be associated with more than one competency element ?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Hi guys. Is it ok that if I refer more than one paragraph in a competency element ?( For example competency element 1.4 = paragraphs 1.5 1.7 1.10 ) Also is it ok that one paragraph can be associated with more than one competency element ?


yes its perfectly OK if u refer multiple paragraphs from multiple career episodes to address one competency element...also u may have multiple competency elements in just one para....its fine i guess  :yo:


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee
payment.


- CDR applications received on the 31 March are currently with an
assessing case officer 

- Washington, Sydney or Dublin ACCORD application, or accredited
Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) received on the 8 April are
currently with an assessing case officer


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys, 

How long will it take once we re-submitted the additional documents requested by EA Officer. 

In my case its been 2 days; still assessment in-progress.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Finally done and dusted....13 weeks from now...countdown has begun


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

no bro just degrees....am aiming for superior english band thru PTE to cover up for the 5 points for experience...so my current status is "Awaiting assessment"....it will change to "Queued for assessment" once a case officer is allotted to my case?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> I don't know why it is showing "Awaiting assessment". I am not aware of this. May be due to weekend ur application's initial processing is not completed.
> 
> For the next 11-12 weeks ur application's status will be "Queued for assessment". And once a case officer is assigned the status will change to "Assessment in progress".
> 
> Bdw currently u hv how many points? 55?


currently i have 40 points.... but hopefully end up with 55 after the positive outcome :noidea::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



vinzy said:


> Finally done and dusted....13 weeks from now...countdown has begun


All the best Vinzy with that. I'm hoping you will get it soon.:second:
Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> I don't know why it is showing "Awaiting assessment". I am not aware of this. May be due to weekend ur application's initial processing is not completed.
> 
> For the next 11-12 weeks ur application's status will be "Queued for assessment". And once a case officer is assigned the status will change to "Assessment in progress".
> 
> Bdw currently u hv how many points? 55?


Any updates mate. My status as same used to be. Its such a long waiting mate...
Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Any updates mate. My status as same used to be. Its such a long waiting mate...
> Thanks heaps,
> Nabajit



We need to wait for few more days.

I think, By Thursday or Friday CO will be assigned for our assessment :fingerscrossed:


----------



## freezingpoint (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, I know that this may have brought up somewhere in this long thread, but I really need to know more info..

I submitted my CDR at the end of April. Two of my career episodes were taken from my previous job. I did not check the optional assessment of my work experience since it just lasted for 1.5 years. The proof of employment my company gave me is just a letter that states my job position and duration but nothing about my duties and responsibilities. Is that ok or they'll ask for a detailed one? It does have all the details of my employment except the specifics on the duties and responsibilities.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Is the EA website working?

I have been trying to open it to check updates since 3PM IST with no luck.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Is the EA website working?
> 
> I have been trying to open it to check updates since 3PM IST with no luck.


yes, it is working


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Is the EA website working?
> 
> I have been trying to open it to check updates since 3PM IST with no luck.


Yes bro , 
Just checked its working fine.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Yup got it
Still Assessment in progress -4 days and no outcome or request for additional documents.
EA is too slow.

ACS takes hardly a week from application to outcome.


Thank you


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

13th week's begun. My status is "assessment in progress" since June 17th.. Applied on March 26th..


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

al10 said:


> 13th week's begun. My status is "assessment in progress" since June 17th.. Applied on March 26th..


Did they ask for any other document in between?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Did they ask for any other document in between?


Not yet! did they asked you for?
I don't know if it's a good or a bad sign...


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

al10 said:


> Not yet! did they asked you for?
> I don't know if it's a good or a bad sign...


No, i have submitted on 7th Apr so my CDR assessment will be started next week only.

If they have not asked any extra document or clarification then it is a good sign only.

I believe, by this weekend u will hv ur +ve assessment in ur inbox  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

I hope! I'll let you know.. Thank you..


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

*CRD assessment*

CDR submitted 16th Apr, when I can expect the outcome.


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone
I have done Bachelor of Engineer in one of SOL with 13 years of work experience
How much points will I get from EA for
(i) My educational Qualification
(ii) My work experience

Please reply


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Does anyone know that if there is an example of a person without work experience who wrote all his career episodes based on university studies and got assessed positively ? I can't seem to find a case like that (whether is positive or negative) on internet even though it is clearly stated you can apply for MSA without work experience. Surely I can't be the only one, right ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Does anyone know that if there is an example of a person without work experience who wrote all his career episodes based on university studies and got assessed positively ? I can't seem to find a case like that (whether is positive or negative) on internet even though it is clearly stated you can apply for MSA without work experience. Surely I can't be the only one, right ?


Hi
I have applied without any work experience.
My mate got positive assessment with out work experience.


You are not alone.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Australia Visa Point Calculator*



HIMMVOV6 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have done Bachelor of Engineer in one of SOL with 13 years of work experience
> How much points will I get from EA for
> (i) My educational Qualification
> ...


Hey HIMMVOV6,
Here is the piece of information where you can calculate your points against EOI.
====================================================
Points are awarded on the basis of the factors listed in the following table. All factors are assessed as they are at the time you are invited to apply for this visa.

Factor

Description

Points

Age

18–24 years

25

25–32 years

30

33–39 years

25

40–44 years

15

45–49 years

0

English language ability

Test results must be no older than three years immediately before the day on which the visa application was made.

Competent English

0

Proficient English

10

Superior English

20

Skilled employment

Only 20 points can be awarded for any combination of skilled employment in and outside Australia

Outside Australia: skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation


In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)

5

In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
10

In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)
15

In Australia: skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation


In skilled employment for at least one but less than three years (of the past 10 years)
5

In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)
10

In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
15

In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)
20

Qualifications

Doctorate from an Australian educational institution or other doctorate of a recognised standard

20

At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard

15

Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia

10

An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation

10

Australian study requirement

One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement

5

Other factors

Credentialled community language qualifications

5

Study in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area (excluding distance education)

5

Partner skill qualifications

5

Professional year in Australia for at least 12 months in the four years before the day you were invited to apply

5

Nomination/sponsorship (where required)

Nomination by state or territory government (visa subclass 190 only)

5

Nomination by state or territory government or sponsorship by an eligible family member to reside and work in a specified/designated area (visa subclass 489 only)

10

===================================================
Source: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



srisydney said:


> Hi
> I have applied without any work experience.
> My mate got positive assessment with out work experience.
> 
> ...


Hey mate,
Did you see anything new in your status?

Thanks,
Nabajit:frusty:


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey mate,
> Did you see anything new in your status?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nabajit:frusty:


No nothing
There is one more expat who applied on 26 March who is yet to get it.
I am expecting after he gets his outcome cause its first in first out.

Jus a bit worried that from July there is going to be only one invitation round and majority of EOI will go to back logged Accountant,ICT and software guys.
I don expect my EOI any time now unless the above mentioned occupations are removed from SOL.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

HIMMVOV6 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have done Bachelor of Engineer in one of SOL with 13 years of work experience
> How much points will I get from EA for
> (i) My educational Qualification
> ...


For bachelors education (if u get positive assessment) - 15 points

Outside Australia: skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation


In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)

5

In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
10

In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)
15


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> By 10th July u may get


Hey Alok,
How about you?
Any progress yet...:typing:

Thanks,
Nabajit


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> All the best Vinzy with that. I'm hoping you will get it soon.:second:
> Thanks heaps,
> Nabajit


thanks a lot bro...where are u currently??


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

freezingpoint said:


> Hi, I know that this may have brought up somewhere in this long thread, but I really need to know more info..
> 
> I submitted my CDR at the end of April. Two of my career episodes were taken from my previous job. I did not check the optional assessment of my work experience since it just lasted for 1.5 years. The proof of employment my company gave me is just a letter that states my job position and duration but nothing about my duties and responsibilities. Is that ok or they'll ask for a detailed one? It does have all the details of my employment except the specifics on the duties and responsibilities.


If you read the booklet i doesnt mention u need to present a duties statement....only if ur geting ur work exp assessed...do u need one....


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey Alok,
> How about you?
> Any progress yet...:typing:
> 
> ...


No mate, same status as of now.

As per my calculation, by 25th my CDR status will change from In-Queue to In-Progress


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> No mate, same status as of now.
> 
> As per my calculation, by 25th my CDR status will change from In-Queue to In-Progress


Thank you Alok. Same here mate...have no idea when they are going to change it...
:confused2:


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*SOL 2015-16 Queries*



srisydney said:


> No nothing
> There is one more expat who applied on 26 March who is yet to get it.
> I am expecting after he gets his outcome cause its first in first out.
> 
> ...


Hey Srisydney,

I do not know whether I am right or wrong because what I'm writing in here is based on my knowledge and research and also, after reading this article published by the Australian Government Department of Industry and Science (previously handled by the Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency). What it says actually, the upcoming number of occupations inclusion or exclusion on the New SOL 2015-16 will be decided followed by submissions/feedback and final Government Parliamentary Approvals. The various groups such as stakeholders, professional organizations, individuals and so on. Last year between October to November there were total 127 submissions received by the Australian Government Department of Industry and Science, thus depending on these various groups submission and supports into each occupation will be reflected on the New SOL 2015-16. You can follow the link as listed here. To be honest, I read thoroughly each and every submissions. What I saw, the major occupations like as IT, Accountant and Engineering (popular occupations in Australia's GSM program) are requested by their own Assessing Bodies to be included on the NEW SOL 2015-16 which are CPA and Engineers Australia and other IT firms and few Individuals (I didn't find ACS submission). Therefore, as per my observations I think this year at least these 3 occupations are going be included on the SOL 2015-16. This is my humble request you guys please read all the submission carefully before you conclude anything.

http://www.industry.gov.au/Office-o...tionList/Pages/2015SkilledOccupationList.aspx


Thanks heaps, 
Nabajit


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey Srisydney,
> 
> I do not know whether I am right or wrong because what I'm writing in here is based on my knowledge and research and also, after reading this article published by the Australian Government Department of Industry and Science (previously handled by the Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency). What it says actually, the upcoming number of occupations inclusion or exclusion on the New SOL 2015-16 will be decided followed by submissions/feedback and final Government Parliamentary Approvals. The various groups such as stakeholders, professional organizations, individuals and so on. Last year between October to November there were total 127 submissions received by the Australian Government Department of Industry and Science, thus depending on these various groups submission and supports into each occupation will be reflected on the New SOL 2015-16. You can follow the link as listed here. To be honest, I read thoroughly each and every submissions. What I saw, the major occupations like as IT, Accountant and Engineering (popular occupations in Australia's GSM program) are requested by their own Assessing Bodies to be included on the NEW SOL 2015-16 which are CPA and Engineers Australia and other IT firms and few Individuals (I didn't find ACS submission). Therefore, as per my observations I think this year at least these 3 occupations are going be included on the SOL 2015-16. This is my humble request you guys please read all the submission carefully before you conclude anything.
> 
> ...


Most of the Engineering professions have been flagged since 2012. No one knows until new SOL is published.

I was jus disappointed cause earlier ICT,Software and Accountants would get invited once a month based on the pro rata arrangement,so in the other invitation round of that month rest of the professions din have to face competition from the sheer volume of applications from ICT,Software and Accountants .

My case its gonna slow down my entire immigration process.
There are lot of back logged EOI as their occupation ceiling got filled earlier this year.

ACS and CPA have better turn around time for assessments than EA(longest 13 weeks) and now this.

My mate who is a software techie got his PR 189 in 4 months(as in from english test,ACS assessment,EOI invite and visa grant).

Frustrating to know that new changes are slowing me down


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



srisydney said:


> Most of the Engineering professions have been flagged since 2012. No one knows until new SOL is published.
> 
> I was jus disappointed cause earlier ICT,Software and Accountants would get invited once a month based on the pro rata arrangement,so in the other invitation round of that month rest of the professions din have to face competition from the sheer volume of applications from ICT,Software and Accountants .
> 
> ...


Yes i understand that mate. But, the things which are never changed that can't be changed in future too unless everyone lifting up the entire process by requesting Engineers Australia to reduce the waiting time from maximum to minimum likewise ACS / CPA does right. They should do something mate.
I'm hopeful you will get your outcome soon. Good LUCK.

THANKS HEAPS,
Nabajit


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Don't worry, u will be able to file ur EOI in june month itself.
> 
> I believe, u will be getting ur +ve assessment within this weekend and if u already have language score then u can easily file on 29th-30th June.
> 
> Make all ur documents ready & the moment u get ur assessment result, immediately file EOI.



Yes you are right ..


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes you are right ..





nabajitsaikia said:


> Yes i understand that mate. But, the things which are never changed that can't be changed in future too unless everyone lifting up the entire process by requesting Engineers Australia to reduce the waiting time from maximum to minimum likewise ACS / CPA does right. They should do something mate.
> I'm hopeful you will get your outcome soon. Good LUCK.
> 
> THANKS HEAPS,
> Nabajit





alokagrawal said:


> Don't worry, u will be able to file ur EOI in june month itself.
> 
> I believe, u will be getting ur +ve assessment within this weekend and if u already have language score then u can easily file on 29th-30th June.
> 
> Make all ur documents ready & the moment u get ur assessment result, immediately file EOI.


Thanks for the kind words.

I hope all of us get the outcome at the earliest .

Today its my 12th week.No contact from assessor. 
Status: Assessment in progress


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys, Just wanted to ask;

Will there be different occupation ceiling for 2015-2016?

Will they decrease the number of invitations ? 

Also the occupation 2339 ; that will be still there right ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys, Just wanted to ask;
> 
> Will there be different occupation ceiling for 2015-2016?
> 
> ...


Occupation ceiling changes every year.
Its based on market demand according the DBIP.
Only after the new SOL is published we will get to know the variations.

The size of the migration program is going to be same. Number of invites will be based on it.

:fingerscrossed: No big surprises 

Regarding specific occupation codes wait for the new SOL list.Next 7 days chill. We will get to know on 1 July


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys, Just wanted to ask;
> 
> Will there be different occupation ceiling for 2015-2016?
> 
> ...


Though nobody can predict but I believe the different occupation ceiling for 2015-2016 would be in line with 2014-2015 occupation ceiling


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Though nobody can predict but I believe the different occupation ceiling for 2015-2016 would be in line with 2014-2015 occupation ceiling


Thanks guys. 

Hope whose status is assessment in progress may get it by the end of this week . :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*SOL Related Queries*



gnt said:


> Guys, Just wanted to ask;
> 
> Will there be different occupation ceiling for 2015-2016?
> 
> ...


Hi gnt,

Q1: Will there be different occupation ceiling for 2015-2016?
A: Yes, as soon as financial year arrives 1 July'15, the Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection will be published new occupation ceilings and reset the quota (ceiling value) against the new included eligible occupations reflected on the SOL 2015-16. For instance, let’s say,

Financial Year 2014-2015: 
Occupation ID: 2332, Civil Engineering Professionals is set at 2850 

Financial Year 2015-2016:

This value could be changed (depending on feedback receives from the Australian Government Department of Industry and Science who is the only Australian Government body looking after the occupations either inclusion or exclusion on the new SOL), which is greater or less than 2850. It’s assumed that the value 2850 may change it to 2500 or 3000 you will never know until officially declared on 1 July 2015.

Q2: Will they decrease the number of invitations ? 

A: According to SkillSelect website, I feel that the number of invitations gradually decreased in the last financial year 2014-2015. However, Its completely different story in visa subclass 489 as its has increased the number of invitations issued from July-14 to June-15. Thus, you don't be confused between 189 subclass ans 489.

INVITATIONS ISSUED DURING 2014-15

Months=======================July==Aug==Sep===Oct==Nov==Dec===Jan==Feb==Mar==April==May==June==Total

Skilled - Independent(subclass 189)======2500=2500=2547=2430==2800=1983==2770=2400=2200=2000=1750=1000=26880

Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489)=20=110=100=100=100=200=200=700=300=200=150=100==============2280

Total	======================2520=2610=2647=2530=2900=2183=2970=3100=2500=2200=1900=1100=====29160

So, there will be changing in number of invitations in every month like this financial year’14-2015

Q3: Also the occupation 2339 ; that will be still there right ?

A: Again, to know more about your occupation will remain active in SOL 2015-16 or not, I am strongly suggesting you to read the link thoroughly as mention in the article.

2015 Skilled Occupation List

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi gnt,
> 
> Q1: Will there be different occupation ceiling for 2015-2016?
> A: Yes, as soon as financial year arrives 1 July'15, the Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection will be published new occupation ceilings and reset the quota (ceiling value) against the new included eligible occupations reflected on the SOL 2015-16. For instance, let’s say,
> ...


Thank you so much ; really appreciated


----------



## rahul.malik (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi fellow expats,

EA website currently indicates that accord assessments will take around 11 weeks.

Has anyone here gone through the accord assessment recently and can you advise please if it actually takes that long?

Best wishes


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Hi
> I have applied without any work experience.
> My mate got positive assessment with out work experience.
> 
> ...


Hi! Thank you for your answer. How much technical info did you (or your friend) add or were you able avoid getting into too much technicality when writing your CDR ? I hope they would be more tolerant for applicants with no work experience as we are writing everything based on academic studies. What is your engineering branch btw ?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



gnt said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Hope whose status is assessment in progress may get it by the end of this week . :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey guys,
There is a Scheduled Service Outage tomorrow[24/06/2015] between 4 am to 5 am Australian Time as mentioned in the 'latest News' section. In short,the same message has shown before 17th June 2015. So, on that day 17th June 2015 everyone saw their status has changed to somewhat. For example, in our situation, I applied for my wife CDR on 9th April'15. Since then till 16th June'15 there were two status has changed in her myportal. 

1. "Queued for Assessment" [status is unchanged since 9/05/2015 to till today]

2. *Awarded ANZSCO Occupation:*

*Occupation* (in this particular section previously it was empty, but on 17/06/2015 it has changed to Chemical Engineer. 
Chemical Engineer

*ANZSCO Code*
233111

* Category*
Professional

*Skill Level*
1


3. In landing page on the top right left corner in a red color box it has written like this 
"Please note that the details you enter (e.g. Name and University) will transfer to your outcome letter and they must be accurate for migration purposes"

Therefore, it is highly likely to be updated in applicant's status tomorrow, i.e who has got changed on 17/06/2015 "Queued for Assessment" to "Assessment in Progress" then will have good news, may be these groups will get the "Outcome". Secondly, applicant like us, may see the status like this "Assessment in Progress" only unless the EA Assessor asking for Additional Documents.

Finally, I am assuming in this context , I will have to wait another one week to get the final "Outcome":decision:

In Australia time is now 8.30 pm [Date: 23/06/2015] approx., since there is a *Scheduled Service Outage* between 4 am to 5 am [Date: 24/06/2015], I think desperate people like me to know their status kindly please check after 11.30 pm Indian time as Australia is 4.30 hours behind than India.

Source: http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/news/scheduled-service-outage

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

rahul.malik said:


> Hi fellow expats,
> 
> EA website currently indicates that accord assessments will take around 11 weeks.
> 
> ...



Yes its correct information. I got EA reply on 11th Week Monday.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey guys,
> There is a Scheduled Service Outage tomorrow[24/06/2015] between 4 am to 5 am Australian Time as mentioned in the 'latest News' section. In short,the same message has shown before 17th June 2015. So, on that day 17th June 2015 everyone saw their status has changed to somewhat. For example, in our situation, I applied for my wife CDR on 9th April'15. Since then till 16th June'15 there were two status has changed in her myportal.
> 
> 1. "Queued for Assessment" [status is unchanged since 9/05/2015 to till today]
> ...


Hey Guys,

In my previous quotes I made one mistake, that was in the last paragraph I wrote it *Australia is 4.30.hours behind than India*. I should have written it *Australia is 4.30 hours ahead than India*. So, my apology for that. Kindly, please check it out exactly after 12.30 am [24/06/2015] India time , it should be tonight, due to updating would be carried out between 4 am to 5 am Australia time. It is advisable to check it out after 12.30 am[24/06/2015] India time which is equivalent to Australia time 5 am [24/06/2015] 

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

My occupation is on SOL. My question is about qualification. I have done BE in electronics and telecommunication. My designation was Junior Engineer (Telecom) from 2002 to 2010 slightly less than eight years and work was related to electronic as well as telecommunication fields After 2010 until now my designation is Assistant Engineer(Electrical) and work relates to electronics as well as electrical fields. 
My question is in which field i should go for skill assessment for my qualification as well as work experience.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Hi! Thank you for your answer. How much technical info did you (or your friend) add or were you able avoid getting into too much technicality when writing your CDR ? I hope they would be more tolerant for applicants with no work experience as we are writing everything based on academic studies. What is your engineering branch btw ?


I am a Mechanical Engineer

And regarding technical info
You don have to show formulas,calculations,graphs

If there was a problem u faced in in project tell them what it was and how you managed to solve it.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> 2. *Awarded ANZSCO Occupation:*
> 
> *Occupation* (in this particular section previously it was empty, but on 17/06/2015 it has changed to Chemical Engineer.
> Chemical Engineer
> ...


Mate where did you get this info on your portal on 17/6/2015 ?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



srisydney said:


> Mate where did you get this info on your portal on 17/6/2015 ?


Hi srisydney,
Actually, I was not aware of that previously for 2/3 days after we lodged CDR since I liked browsing on new pages only to looking for useful piece of information which I didn’t know. Anyhow, you can see yours as well if you are follow the link as mentioned below:

1.	Login your EA ID and Password.
2.	On the right top corner you would probably see this symbol -> ≡
3.	Click on there, then you would see series of links,
•	Concession Management
•	EA Connect
•	Engineers Australia Webcasts
•	Eligibility for Membership
•	*Migration Skills Assessment [Don’t click it in here as you obviously seen that for knowing your status right]*
•	Engineering Heritage Register
•	eChartered 
•	*myProfile [Please click it in here]*
•	Sign-out

4.	After you have done this, again you can see on the left corner list of links,
•	XXXXXX’ Profile
•	EA Membership
•	Chartered Status
•	Eligibility for EA Membership
•	*Migration Skills Assessment [Kindly please check it in here, then you will see what I saw in our profile]*
•	Stage 2 Assessment
•	Registration
•	Technical Societies 
•	Financials


Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Though nobody can predict but I believe the different occupation ceiling for 2015-2016 would be in line with 2014-2015 occupation ceiling


what was the ceiling for civil engineers last year??


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

12 weeks today and Status: Assessment in progress

Last week of waiting


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone please answer


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> In my previous quotes I made one mistake, that was in the last paragraph I wrote it *Australia is 4.30.hours behind than India*. I should have written it *Australia is 4.30 hours ahead than India*. So, my apology for that. Kindly, please check it out exactly after 12.30 am [24/06/2015] India time , it should be tonight, due to updating would be carried out between 4 am to 5 am Australia time. It is advisable to check it out after 12.30 am[24/06/2015] India time which is equivalent to Australia time 5 am [24/06/2015]
> 
> ...


Mate, i don't know whether your analysis was correct or not not. Because till yesterday night the status was same as before.

But just now checked & it is changed to assessment is in progress . :boxing:

Whatz ur present status? Ur's also must be showing "assessment is in progress"


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you.. But my designation in offer of appointment is different from electronics field.. Firstly I got employed as Junior Engineer (Telecommunication) and then presently I am working as Assistant Engineer (Electrical).. Do these names will affect my points in future if I go for assessment as Electronics Engineer


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

himmvov6 said:


> my occupation is on sol. My question is about qualification. I have done be in electronics and telecommunication. My designation was junior engineer (telecom) from 2002 to 2010 slightly less than eight years and work was related to electronic as well as telecommunication fields after 2010 until now my designation is assistant engineer(electrical) and work relates to electronics as well as electrical fields.
> My question is in which field i should go for skill assessment for my qualification as well as work experie


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

alokagrawal said:


> As electronics is common in both the experience so it will be easier for u to claim work exp points if u do ur assessment in Electronics field


Thank you.. But my designation in offer of appointment is different from electronics field.. Firstly I got employed as Junior Engineer (Telecommunication) and then presently I am working as Assistant Engineer (Electrical).. Do these names will affect my points in future if I go for assessment as Electronics Engineer


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> Mate, i don't know whether your analysis was correct or not not. Because till yesterday night the status was same as before.
> 
> But just now checked & it is changed to assessment is in progress . :boxing:
> 
> Whatz ur present status? Ur's also must be showing "assessment is in progress"


Hey mate, thanks for the update.
No mine still shows same..:confused2:


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey mate, thanks for the update.
> No mine still shows same..:confused2:


Exactly 11 weeks from the date of payment status changes to 'Assessment in progress'
Its not linked to any system maintenance.
Service outage is done to make changes in the website and not to change status of applications.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Exactly 11 weeks from the date of payment status changes to 'Assessment in progress'
> Its not linked to any system maintenance.
> Service outage is done to make changes in the website and not to change status of applications.


Yea true, mine still says Assessment in-progress since 18th June 2015. 

They asked for additional document and I provided on 18th June 2015, till then no change. 

I think now can only apply as by the new immigration rules which will be published on 1st July.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

HIMMVOV6 said:


> Thank you.. But my designation in offer of appointment is different from electronics field.. Firstly I got employed as Junior Engineer (Telecommunication) and then presently I am working as Assistant Engineer (Electrical).. Do these names will affect my points in future if I go for assessment as Electronics Engineer


In this case, u have 3 scenarios.

1 - Request ur employer to put " electronics " word in your reference letters. i.e. Junior Engineer ( Electronics & Telecommunication) , Assistant Engineer (Electronics & Electrical)

or

2 - Do only education assessment through EA. & later on u can claim points from DIAC

or

3- If you can manage with 10 work exp points (5-10 years exp) then go for Telecom engineering education + 8 years telecom work exp

Regards
Alok


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> That's true.
> 
> Yesterday, it was 11 weeks for my application & today the status changed to "assessment in progress".
> 
> So by when u r expecting ur +ve assessment?


I don't know now , may be next week ; but still not sure, and may be things will be different on or after 1st July. 

I highly doubt it I can submit before 1st July.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



srisydney said:


> Exactly 11 weeks from the date of payment status changes to 'Assessment in progress'
> Its not linked to any system maintenance.
> Service outage is done to make changes in the website and not to change status of applications.


Dear Srisydney,
I disagree what you said mate, my observation was completely right. There is no doubt its not changed last night instantly and being delayed to appears on it. It is now proven that Service Outage is only to make changes in application status not to make changing in the website mate. Because, i have checked it , my status shows "Assessment in Progress".
Finally i saw at least something new...

Thanks heaps, 
Nabajit


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> That's true.
> 
> Yesterday, it was 11 weeks for my application & today the status changed to "assessment in progress".
> 
> So by when u r expecting ur +ve assessment?





gnt said:


> I don't know now , may be next week ; but still not sure, and may be things will be different on or after 1st July.
> 
> I highly doubt it I can submit before 1st July.


Guys chill the better of the 11+ weeks of waiting is over.
Its a matter of days now.

I sent a request on the members portal to EA asking them to review their assessment process.
We show them transcripts for education,work experience letters for proof of employment and IELTS for english proficiency. Then why do they need 3 CDR explaining them what we did and how we did it. The summary statement was the lamest part. First time I went through the competency elements I started laughing.

All they should ask for is relevant documents, CV and CPD statement.
Rest is waste of time for the applicant and the assessor.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Guys chill the better of the 11+ weeks of waiting is over.
> Its a matter of days now.
> 
> I sent a request on the members portal to EA asking them to review their assessment process.
> ...


Lol true that bro, I have alot of patient but now, on the edge of losing it


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Dear Srisydney,
> I disagree what you said mate, my observation was completely right. There is no doubt its not changed last night instantly and being delayed to appears on it. It is now proven that Service Outage is only to make changes in application status not to make changing in the website mate. Because, i have checked it , my status shows "Assessment in Progress".
> Finally i saw at least something new...
> 
> ...


Happy to know about the progress of your application.
Hope we get our outcomes soon and continue our discussions in the EOI submitted club thread.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Happy to know about the progress of your application.
> Hope we get our outcomes soon and continue our discussions in the EOI submitted club thread.


I would definitely continue discussions on this thread  

what do you recommend we will get it at the end of next week ?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Guys chill the better of the 11+ weeks of waiting is over.
> Its a matter of days now.
> 
> I sent a request on the members portal to EA asking them to review their assessment process.
> ...


True

And I don't even think the COs read the CDRs properly. Just for the sake of making the process complicated, they ask CDRs


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

alokagrawal said:


> In this case, u have 3 scenarios.
> 
> 1 - Request ur employer to put " electronics " word in your reference letters. i.e. Junior Engineer ( Electronics & Telecommunication) , Assistant Engineer (Electronics & Electrical)
> 
> ...


Than for your valuable response...
If I go for 3rd option I have to do IELTS again and if I stick to second one my education is bachelor electronics and telecommunication. What outcome will EA give to me , whether it would issue positive for electronic or for telecommunication or it can be both. And how will DIAC give points without my work assessment through EA


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> I would definitely continue discussions on this thread
> 
> what do you recommend we will get it at the end of next week ?


Hopefully by 1st of July
If it crosses 13 weeks I will definitely loos my cool


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Finally ur application also entered final stage


Thank you Alok..all the best to you as well with that. Yes I would love to continue our discussions until lodged our PR application....

Thanks heaps, 
Nabajit


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



srisydney said:


> Happy to know about the progress of your application.
> Hope we get our outcomes soon and continue our discussions in the EOI submitted club thread.


Thank you Srisydney..all the best to you as well with that. Yes I would love to continue our discussions until lodged our PR application....

Thanks heaps, 
Nabajit


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

When can we know about the changes ?

I have my documents ready to apply in EA....
I guess i should wait till July ??


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> If your CDRs are ready then better you apply for assessment ASAP. sld nt wait till july.
> There ll not b much changes


Hey Alok,
Do you have any idea mate after the status changed to "Assessment in Progress", Are there any chances to ask for "Additional Documents"? 
and , when do you think will get the final outcome?

Thanks,
Nabajit


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey Alok,
> Do you have any idea mate after the status changed to "Assessment in Progress", Are there any chances to ask for "Additional Documents"?
> and , when do you think will get the final outcome?
> 
> ...


There are chances that they will ask for additional documents. They asked me for additional documents after 11 weeks as mine was Accord.

I re submitted the additional documents two days latter and now its been 6 days, still Assessment in-progress.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey Alok,
> Do you have any idea mate after the status changed to "Assessment in Progress", Are there any chances to ask for "Additional Documents"?
> and , when do you think will get the final outcome?
> 
> ...


Ofcourse they may ask, if all the required docs are not provided to EA.

If the CO asks for additional docs then I think you will be getting a notification in your personal mail inbox.

And I am hoping out assessment outcome by 3rd July :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



gnt said:


> There are chances that they will ask for additional documents. They asked me for additional documents after 11 weeks as mine was Accord.
> 
> I re submitted the additional documents two days latter and now its been 6 days, still Assessment in-progress.


Thanks you gnt. You guys are great..


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> Ofcourse they may ask, if all the required docs are not provided to EA.
> 
> If the CO asks for additional docs then I think you will be getting a notification in your personal mail inbox.
> 
> And I am hoping out assessment outcome by 3rd July :fingerscrossed:


Thanks a lot Alok. I am hoping it too mate..thanks again.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> I think u can make it before start of July :fingerscrossed:


u mean even I would have to apply under new immigration rules??since my assessment wuld be out by sep end? and my current status is Awaiting assessment....when does it change?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> True
> 
> And I don't even think the COs read the CDRs properly. Just for the sake of making the process complicated, they ask CDRs


it is to ward off frivolous applicants...and to check our english competency....well maybe they dont trust IELTS completely


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> If your CDRs are ready then better you apply for assessment ASAP. sld nt wait till july.
> There ll not b much changes



What do you think happen in July ? Do you think that EA will bring new requirements for assessment ?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> What do you think happen in July ? Do you think that EA will bring new requirements for assessment ?


Highly unlikely.
I don't think, anything gonna change from EA side.

Some changes may come from DIAC only. i.e. may introduce some new types of visas (investor visa ) and they may increase/ decrease the ceiling for different occupations.

I don't thing anything else is gonna change.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Just to make sure, Do we need to send the IELTS result from test centre to EA ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Just to make sure, Do we need to send the IELTS result from test centre to EA ?


No
Colour scan copy with TEST REFERENCE NUMBER is sufficient


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Just to make sure, Do we need to send the IELTS result from test centre to EA ?


No

You just need to upload the color scanned copy of the IELTS TRF and that will be enough.

Thanks
Alok


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> No
> 
> You just need to upload the color scanned copy of the IELTS TRF and that will be enough.
> 
> ...


Hello nmurshed,

Make sure it is a PDF color scan.. . BTW your score is fantastic... I also had to redo my IELTS on the 30th of May


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Thanx Alok !!
> 
> Hi Temiseum, ur score is great too.,..wish i wud get 8 in spk n writ too !!


the speaking wasn't that tough for me, i talk alot , but the writing was quite challenging, am just grateful to God i got better scores 2nd time round, my initial scores Nov 2014 were L-7, R-6.5, W-6.5, S-8. Now am sure of 10points for my English competence.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

al10 said:


> 13th week's begun. My status is "assessment in progress" since June 17th.. Applied on March 26th..


Any progress?

Once you get your outcome I am expecting mine

Pls update


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Not yet.. Still in-progress.. I'm frothing


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

al10 said:


> Not yet.. Still in-progress.. I'm frothing


I got a request for additional documents today
They want me to upload some marksheets again as resolution was not good


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I got a request for additional documents today
> They want me to upload some marksheets again as resolution was not good


Thanks for the update mate,

but now they will take more time to access. 

did they ask for anything any additional document for work experience.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi guys! Can somebody help me figure this out? I'm trying to understand what kind of timeline I'm looking at here by the time I get the 189 visa on the passport.

I submitted the EA appln on 14 June. So I can expect the result around 14 Sep, is that correct?

After that can I immediately apply for EOI? And it takes roughly 6 months after that?? Or am I wrong?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi guys! Can somebody help me figure this out? I'm trying to understand what kind of timeline I'm looking at here by the time I get the 189 visa on the passport.
> 
> I submitted the EA appln on 14 June. So I can expect the result around 14 Sep, is that correct?
> 
> After that can I immediately apply for EOI? And it takes roughly 6 months after that?? Or am I wrong?


If you will have required English score & points then you can immediately file your EOI once you get EA +ve assessment.

After that, all will depend on, 

1- for which occupation code you are applying 
2- Total points (if u have 70/65 then u may get the invitation bit early but if u hv 60 points then it may take some extra time)
3- Within how much time you will be able to arrange your PCC,Medical & other required documents
4- If you get a direct grant then it will be fairly quick

So once you file EOI, it may take anything in between 2 to 8 months.

Regards
Alok


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Alok. I'm applying under occupation for Industrial engineer. And I'm not sure about my points at the moment. But I think it may be around 65.

IELTS no problem. I took it around June 2014. And I think Australia considers validity for 3 years if I'm not mistaken.

PCC no big problem. I've got 2 out of 3 ready last month. The 3rd one from USA is taking time. Hopefully I should get it by August or so. EA itself will probably take till Sep I suppose.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

The other thing is come July 1st will the occupation list change? I have no idea if industrial engineer will remain or not. I've basically taken a chance by paying for EA assessment. Does anybody know about what we can expect for 2015-16 year occupation list?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I got a request for additional documents today
> They want me to upload some marksheets again as resolution was not good


It seems, EA is simply dragging the assessment dates.

On 17th June ur assessment started and today they are asking for additional documents.

It shows that your actual assessment started yesterday only.

(moderated)


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> The other thing is come July 1st will the occupation list change? I have no idea if industrial engineer will remain or not. I've basically taken a chance by paying for EA assessment. Does anybody know about what we can expect for 2015-16 year occupation list?


Nobody can guess, what DIAC has in its coffer.

But I think, there will be no major change.

And as core industry is booming so I believe Industrial engineering would be there in the list. :fingerscrossed:

All we can do is wait and watch


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

alokagrawal said:


> Nobody can guess, what DIAC has in its coffer.
> 
> But I think, there will be no major change.
> 
> ...


Are you also an industrial engineer Alok?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Are you also an industrial engineer Alok?


No, I am a civil engineer.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I got a request for additional documents today
> They want me to upload some marksheets again as resolution was not good


By the way, how did you come to now that EA is requesting for additional documents.

Did you get any notification in your personal mail or you checked your EA portal and got to know?
Regards
Alok


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi! In my CPD, I mentioned some conference that I attended years ago ( just to watch, I did not contribute) and also my post-graduate certificate that I studied last year in Australia. Do I need to show proof for those ? I can easily scan my testamur of graduate certificate and upload to the system with my other documents but unfortunately I can't find the certificate of attendance for the conference. Would it be a problem ?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Hi! In my CPD, I mentioned some conference that I attended years ago ( just to watch, I did not contribute) and also my post-graduate certificate that I studied last year in Australia. Do I need to show proof for those ? I can easily scan my testamur of graduate certificate and upload to the system with my other documents but unfortunately I can't find the certificate of attendance for the conference. Would it be a problem ?


No, proof is not required


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> By the way, how did you come to now that EA is requesting for additional documents.
> 
> Did you get any notification in your personal mail or you checked your EA portal and got to know?
> Regards
> Alok


I got a mail and there was a notification on my EA portal


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Hi! In my CPD, I mentioned some conference that I attended years ago ( just to watch, I did not contribute) and also my post-graduate certificate that I studied last year in Australia. Do I need to show proof for those ? I can easily scan my testamur of graduate certificate and upload to the system with my other documents but unfortunately I can't find the certificate of attendance for the conference. Would it be a problem ?


Your CPD listing needs be no more than one A4 page. There is no necessity to include certificates from each course.

MSA Booklet Section C 2.5.1


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Thanks for the update mate,
> 
> but now they will take more time to access.
> 
> did they ask for anything any additional document for work experience.


I am a fresher with no work experience.
Bachelors in India,Two year Masters in Australia


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay !!
I applied for EA at last . . . And the long wait begins !!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

This wait for EA assessment is a long one! I can't do anything towards PR appln. I have to just wait. 

Do they send out any email or message in our online account when they start assessing the application?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I am a fresher with no work experience.
> Bachelors in India,Two year Masters in Australia


Good one mate ; hope we will get a positive outcome at the end of next week.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> This wait for EA assessment is a long one! I can't do anything towards PR appln. I have to just wait.
> 
> Do they send out any email or message in our online account when they start assessing the application?


No, EA doesn't send any mail or Notification message.
You need to manually check in your EA online account to see the process flow.

But while assessing if the CO requires any additional document then EA certainly sends a mail in your mail id.

Approx After 11 weeks of your CDR submission, the assessment starts


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Alok.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Good one mate ; hope we will get a positive outcome at the end of next week.


I had provided them with all the requested documents
Lets see

Hopefully by next week
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I had provided them with all the requested documents
> Lets see
> 
> Hopefully by next week
> :fingerscrossed:


Don't know why EA is taking so much time.

Once the assessment process starts, it should take max 6-7 working days.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Don't know why EA is taking so much time.
> 
> Once the assessment process starts, it should take max 6-7 working days.



Yes you are right ; all we can do is wait.


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am new to expat forum. I have applied to Engineers Australia on 14th of April 2015. I got an email stating that "*your CE-3 lacks sufficient depth. It looks like a list of tasks performed by you under the supervision of third party than a true application of your engineering knowledge. Also there is a significant amount of similarity between the career episode and previously published material. I suggest that you re-write this career episode using original material. *

That was the exact reply given by my CO. I don't know whether I need to write a new project or update some changes in the original one? Has anyone encountered similar problem before? Is it possible to contact case officer to know exact meaning ? Please help me out guys


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

jazz.mech said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to expat forum. I have applied to Engineers Australia on 14th of April 2015. I got an email stating that "*your CE-3 lacks sufficient depth. It looks like a list of tasks performed by you under the supervision of third party than a true application of your engineering knowledge. Also there is a significant amount of similarity between the career episode and previously published material. I suggest that you re-write this career episode using original material. *
> 
> That was the exact reply given by my CO. I don't know whether I need to write a new project or update some changes in the original one? Has anyone encountered similar problem before? Is it possible to contact case officer to know exact meaning ? Please help me out guys


Hello jazz.mech,
so sorry to hear about the feedback you got, but i would suggest you re-write your 3rd CE, it is clear that they have received a similar material. Also ensure it is more detailed than the previous one. 

All the best


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Qualification Assessment by EA*

Hello brothers, 

I've received my skills assessment feedback! and i'm really confused. 

the letter says that my qualifications have been assessed as meeting the current academic requirements for standing as a Professional Engineer ( skill level 1) in Australia.
the appropriate occupational classification in your case for migration purpose is Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211.

THIS IS THE EXCITING PART" your above qualification has been assessed as broadly comparable to an Australian Associate degree for the purpose of awarding points for qualifications under the GSM points test"

trust me i have no clue, what was the reason. 

i need your advise so badly, what i can do???

Thanks


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Was your degree a 3 yr course ?


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Was your degree a 3 yr course ?


No, it's a 5 years degree from Palestine, in addition to 8 yrs experience.

I don't know the reason behind this downgrading for my qualification. 

my CDR was authentic and well put together as well. 

please share me your thoughts.

thank you all


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Hope81 said:


> nmurshed said:
> 
> 
> > Was your degree a 3 yr course ?
> ...


I don't think, it is a downgrading of your qualification. If I am not wrong, You can claim 15 points.

By the way may we know, when u hd applied for ur CDR assessment & when you got the outcome


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> I don't think, it is a downgrading of your qualification. If I am not wrong, You can claim 15 points.
> 
> By the way may we know, when u hd applied for ur CDR assessment & when you got the outcome



Yes you can claim 15 Points. But have they mentioned anything about your work experience ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Any chance you guys think EA officers work on Sundays ? ?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> Any chance you guys think EA officers work on Sundays ? ?


No, 

Monday to Friday 8 am to 5 pm.

I think, you would be getting your assessment outcome by Tuesday / Wednesday.


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

temiseun said:


> Hello jazz.mech,
> so sorry to hear about the feedback you got, but i would suggest you re-write your 3rd CE, it is clear that they have received a similar material. Also ensure it is more detailed than the previous one.
> 
> All the best


Thanks for the reply temiseun. So, do I need to write the same project more deeply or need to write another project? Is it possible tio contact my case officer in this regard?Let me know. Thanks


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

jazz.mech said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to expat forum. I have applied to Engineers Australia on 14th of April 2015. I got an email stating that "*your CE-3 lacks sufficient depth. It looks like a list of tasks performed by you under the supervision of third party than a true application of your engineering knowledge. Also there is a significant amount of similarity between the career episode and previously published material. I suggest that you re-write this career episode using original material. *
> 
> That was the exact reply given by my CO. I don't know whether I need to write a new project or update some changes in the original one? Has anyone encountered similar problem before? Is it possible to contact case officer to know exact meaning ? Please help me out guys



Guys if some one knows what to do exactly in this kinda situation, please let me know. I am desperately waiting for the reply.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

jazz.mech said:


> Guys if some one knows what to do exactly in this kinda situation, please let me know. I am desperately waiting for the reply.


Though I have not faced this situation but what I understand from EA's wording is 

Your CE-3 didn't pass plagiarism check. May be the wordings which you used in CE-3 are already present in some previously published paper/research doc or previously submitted CDR.

So at the present situation, you should rewrite your CE-3. Keep the topic same. Give light on what you personally did in that project. And write in your own words. 
While writing, try to use "I" as much as possible e.g. I did this, I did that etc.

Don't worry, it is not such a big problem. take 2-3 days time and rewrite it.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Though I have not faced this situation but what I understand from EA's wording is
> 
> Your CE-3 didn't pass plagiarism check. May be the wordings which you used in CE-3 are already present in some previously published paper/research doc or previously submitted CDR.
> 
> ...


And adding to the above points,
I don't think it is possible to contact the CO personally. Rewrite and submit. Everything will be Fine.

They have asked you to rewrite only 1 CE, it means other 2 are Fine. I have seen, EA asking people to rewrite all the 3 CE.
So instead of worrying, u should think that you have cleared 66.67% of the hurdle and only 33.33% is balance 

Good Luck :boxing:


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Alok,

I will start writing it today and will submit asap.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> I don't think, it is a downgrading of your qualification. If I am not wrong, You can claim 15 points.
> 
> By the way may we know, when u hd applied for ur CDR assessment & when you got the outcome



So associated degree is same as bachelors ?
How can we get 15 points ?I am really worried about this too.

What if it is only 10 points ?


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Friends, I have a query. If I opt to make the assessment fee using credit card, when the card issuer will charge me?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

George2014 said:


> Friends, I have a query. If I opt to make the assessment fee using credit card, when the card issuer will charge me?


Immediately it will be deducted from your credit card a/c


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Card issuer ?

I applied on thursday using my credit card, it was charged on the same moment.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> And adding to the above points,
> I don't think it is possible to contact the CO personally. Rewrite and submit. Everything will be Fine.
> 
> They have asked you to rewrite only 1 CE, it means other 2 are Fine. I have seen, EA asking people to rewrite all the 3 CE.
> ...


Btw...he applied on 14th April...as per their status mail they are assessing 31st March now...
isnt tht correct ?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Btw...he applied on 14th April...as per their status mail they are assessing 31st March now...
> isnt tht correct ?


Though in the mail, EA shows a particular assessing date but as per my analysis, EA start assessing the CDRs submitted in 7-days window period.

For example, April 7 to April 14 CDR assessment starts in a day or 2 difference only.

And next time when you will check the status mail, it will not show you 1st April assessment is in progress. It may show 7th April or 14th April assessment is in progress.

And as per my analysis, EA has two steps of assessment
In 1st step, they check the CEs and write-ups. If the write-ups are OK then they go to 2nd step.
In 2nd step, they look at the educational docs, employment docs etc.

This is merely my analysis. The process is not mentioned anywhere.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I submitted my MSA CDR on April 18. Today (Sunday evening!), or in other words 10 weeks later, I was requested for additional information and my profile status changed to "assessment in progress".

When I first got the e-mail from EA, I was a little paranoid, but apparently at this stage they only requested one of the documents to be re-uploaded, as it had failed on my first attempt. I tried to be as thorough as possible in my preparation, so hopefully no more additional information will be requested. Fingers crossed!


----------



## walking dead (Jun 28, 2015)

Hopefully you will get positive assessment soon .. I have applied on 29th of April. Do you have any idea within how many days my status will change to assessment in progress?


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Good luck Ozengineer,

I submitted on 16th Apr and still queued for assessment!!!

Is it coz of additional assessment of work experience???


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I submitted my MSA CDR on April 18. Today (Sunday evening!), or in other words 10 weeks later, I was requested for additional information and my profile status changed to "assessment in progress".
> 
> When I first got the e-mail from EA, I was a little paranoid, but apparently at this stage they only requested one of the documents to be re-uploaded, as it had failed on my first attempt. I tried to be as thorough as possible in my preparation, so hopefully no more additional information will be requested. Fingers crossed!


Hey oz engineer,

Is there any status like l-1 or e-1in your notification panel?


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes you can claim 15 Points. But have they mentioned anything about your work experience ?


no they haven't. but they clear stated that "my qualification has been assessed as broadly comparable to an Australian associate degree for the purpose of awarding points for qualifications under the GSM points test".

please advise what do i need to do, they give 10 points only for associate degree!!!


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Am worried too my friend. 

Have you done your engineering in a govt. funded uni or a private uni ?

From some comments i have seen, for private uni, they give associated degree/diploma...

I myself is from a private uni, and now thats worrying me.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Hope81 said:


> no they haven't. but they clear stated that "my qualification has been assessed as broadly comparable to an Australian associate degree for the purpose of awarding points for qualifications under the GSM points test".
> 
> please advise what do i need to do, they give 10 points only for associate degree!!!


What is your degree Program ;

What is your university ? 

It depends on your modules ;

Share the above info with us and then we can advice what we think can be done.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

*Passport Style photograph*

Hello Guys,

I got the below comment from EA.

Is there any particular specification for Passport size photograph for Engineers Australia CDR?



The CO is asking for the below.



"Please provide the passport style photo. The photo you have sent is not suitable for assessment".


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got the below comment from EA.
> 
> ...



was your passport style photo in white background ; and latest.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got the below comment from EA.
> 
> ...


Max file size 5 MB
jpg png gif format


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Max file size 5 MB
> jpg png gif



Mate , any update on your application. 

I am :noidea::noidea:


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> was your passport style photo in white background ; and latest.


Yes, it is having white background and latest.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Max file size 5 MB
> jpg png gif format


Yes, the size was below 5 MB and JPG format.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Yes, the size was below 5 MB and JPG format.


Hmm, thats what EA asked me aswell , just to upload colour scan for my degree. I did that ;

May be you can upload another Picture similar to one in your Passport or any other ID.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hmm, thats what EA asked me aswell , just to upload colour scan for my degree. I did that ;
> 
> May be you can upload another Picture similar to one in your Passport or any other ID.


My passport is 7-8 years old. so the present pics can't be similar to passport pics.
& in all other documents I have the same pics which I have provided to EA.

Let me get one more clicked.

By the ways, is there any particular specification for the pics?


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi 
Just got an email from EA, they asked for 

Document avidance of my masters degree to show if it was full time or part time? 

Income tax report and retirement contribution report? ( I didn't get this)

Anyone can support with format for such reports ?

Thanks


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Hi
> Just got an email from EA, they asked for
> 
> Document avidance of my masters degree to show if it was full time or part time?
> ...


Yes send them any letter from university stating the course you attended was full time. 

second comment is for Your work experience ; basically they require some government letter stating your employer information as well as your in the same document.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Mate , any update on your application.
> 
> I am :noidea::noidea:


Today I had a request for the same documents that I was requested last thursday.
My upload on thursday failed it seems.

Apart from that nothing.
Coming wednesday its gonna be 13 weeks since I applied
So I am expecting an outcome within this time frame.

Lets see


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Today I had a request for the same documents that I was requested last thursday.
> My upload on thursday failed it seems.
> 
> Apart from that nothing.
> ...


ok, For me its been 13 weeks already and mine was Accord.

Shall I send them an Email ?? 

getting really worried now :heh:


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Also for me, 13 weeks are passed already..


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Am worried too my friend.
> 
> Have you done your engineering in a govt. funded uni or a private uni ?
> 
> ...


No, I don't think so.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

al10 said:


> Also for me, 13 weeks are passed already..



Did you applied as Accord or CDR ? 

Did you apply for Work Experience aswell ? 

Did EA officer ask you for additional Documents ?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

*Co's weird query*

Guys,

Any idea what things will be written on the assessment outcome?

Why I am asking this because,

The CO has raised a query on my bachelors degree completion date.

I did my bachelors degree from 2006-2010. But my degree final certificate issuance date is 11-Jan-2011. (because of administrative delays)

After B-tech , I did masters from 2010-2012.

The CO is saying that, as the issuance date of my degree is 11-Jan-2011 so he will consider that date as my bachelors degree completion unless I provide some evidence that I completed in May-2010.


What evidence I should provide? & if I don't provide any evidence and let him consider 11-Jan-2011 as my bachelors degree completion date, will it affect me in any way?

Waiting for your expert advice


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> Did you applied as Accord or CDR ?
> 
> Did you apply for Work Experience aswell ?
> 
> Did EA officer ask you for additional Documents ?


I applied as CDR

Work Experience included

No, they did not ask for add. docs

Application date: 26/03/2015


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Alok, you can provide transcripts. It will show when you semester starts & ends.

I finished bachelors in August 2010, but i got certificate after convocation in April 2011


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Alok, you can provide transcripts. It will show when you semester starts & ends.
> 
> I finished bachelors in August 2010, but i got certificate after convocation in April 2011


No, in my mark-sheets also start and end dates are not mentioned. Only date of issuance is there. :-(
If i ask the university to give me the transcript then it will take 1-2 months. 

I wrote a big reply to them and told that, 
is this possible, anywhere in this world to do full time masters without completion of bachelors.

My masters marksheet and certificates clearly showing that it was from 2010-12.

Lets see, what the CO's reply will be. if he is writing 2010 then itz good but if he is writing 2011 then also it is fine with me. What to do.


Will there be any issue later on if the end date will be Jan-2011?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> ok, For me its been 13 weeks already and mine was Accord.
> 
> Shall I send them an Email ??
> 
> getting really worried now :heh:


You should mate 
Cause read through some of the previous posts.
When it crosses the 11 week or 13 week timeline
Expats ring EA only to know the outcome had already been granted.

I remember one expat brisbane bound,his outcome letter was dated may 6 but he got the outcome one week later via email.


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> No, in my mark-sheets also start and end dates are not mentioned. Only date of issuance is there. :-(
> If i ask the university to give me the transcript then it will take 1-2 months.
> 
> I wrote a big reply to them and told that,
> ...


Hi Alok,
I got the assessment for Australian qualification after 14 weeks, assessment certificate mentions the award date( issue date of my final semester results) which is clearly from the transcripts, it has a sentence mentioning awarded on xx/xx/xxxx date). My initial transcript did not have that sentence and assessor asked me to provide another transcript including award date or else they get your permission to access your transcripts directly from the uni. I have no idea about their procedure regarding CDR. If you have to submit additional document the outcome would be delayed by another 1-2 weeks. This was from my bitter experience with EA. I had to call them many times regarding my application as It was delayed , and nothing happened beyond the help desk/reception. Even they didn't to passed my new transcript to my assessor , although they sent me a confirmation email saying they did it. 
Anyway, I wish you all the best and hope you would not have to go through this.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Ranga2008 said:


> Hi Alok,
> I got the assessment for Australian qualification after 14 weeks, assessment certificate mentions the award date( issue date of my final semester results) which is clearly from the transcripts, it has a sentence mentioning awarded on xx/xx/xxxx date). My initial transcript did not have that sentence and assessor asked me to provide another transcript including award date or else they get your permission to access your transcripts directly from the uni. I have no idea about their procedure regarding CDR. If you have to submit additional document the outcome would be delayed by another 1-2 weeks. This was from my bitter experience with EA. I had to call them many times regarding my application as It was delayed , and nothing happened beyond the help desk/reception. Even they didn't to passed my new transcript to my assessor , although they sent me a confirmation email saying they did it.
> Anyway, I wish you all the best and hope you would not have to go through this.


Thank Ranga for narrating your similar experience with EA.

What do you suggest me at this stage.

Should i ask my university to provide me with a transcript is which the semester end date would be mentioned or i simply let the CO take his own call. 

If i ask my university to provide a new transcript then it would certainly take 1-2 months. Will there be any issue later on if EA gives the end date as 11-jan-2011 instead of 30-05-2010?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> You should mate
> Cause read through some of the previous posts.
> When it crosses the 11 week or 13 week timeline
> Expats ring EA only to know the outcome had already been granted.
> ...


True True ; you have got there number ? ?


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Thank Ranga for narrating your similar experience with EA.
> 
> What do you suggest me at this stage.
> 
> ...


No worries Mate. If EA can provide you a positive skill assessment based on your undergraduate degree, I don't think you need to do anything. The skill assessment is only used by immigration no use beyond that.

If the CO is willing to give you a positive skill assessment , I guess the best option is to let him do it, otherwise things will be more delayed. 
Regards
Ranga


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea what things will be written on the assessment outcome?
> 
> ...



Heyy

The assessment outcome contains when the completion of your course took place. 
I dont think if it matter regarding the date. I am assuming that you only need the outcome letter for immigration purposes only. If you use it for other purposes, then I cannot comment, but for immigration purposes I dont think it would be a problem as long as you get yourself assessed positively. 

Do ask other experts as well.

Cheers and Best of luck!


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Ranga2008 said:


> No worries Mate. If EA can provide you a positive skill assessment based on your undergraduate degree, I don't think you need to do anything. The skill assessment is only used by immigration no use beyond that.
> 
> If the CO is willing to give you a positive skill assessment , I guess the best option is to let him do it, otherwise things will be more delayed.
> Regards
> Ranga


Are you sure, The skill assessment is only used by immigration no use beyond that?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> Are you sure, The skill assessment is only used by immigration no use beyond that?


Dear Alok,
Any news mate. We have been under pressure as we have asked to resubmit CE-1 and CE-2. My status as follows:

CDR Application Submitted: 9th April'2015,
As we have seeing this status since lodged 9th April'2015 
Status-"Queued for Assessment"

On 26th June 2015 status changed it to "Assessment In Progress"
On 27th June 2015 status changed it to "Awaiting applicant response"
On 29th June 2015 status changed it to "Assessment In Progress" after submitted requesting CE-1 and CE-2

Additional Information asked by Assessor was as given:
“The career episode 1 and career episode 2 you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as Chemical Engineer (ANZSCO 233111). Please refer to the ANZSCO Dictionary definition of Chemical. Engineer, downloadable from Australian Bureau of Statistics. Please provide a new career episode clearly demonstrating your Chemical Engineering activities as per the ANZSCO dictionary definition.” 
Also by adding this point, "Please update your summary statement to match changed career episodes."
I had a feeling and doubt before applying our CDR about the Career Episodes (1 and 2) what my wife has written there because she mentioned in Career Episode-1 and Career Episode-2 her Master Program Project Works(MS in Renewable Energy, Germany and BE in Chemical Engineering, India). Only Career Episode-3 mentioned her past Work Experience project work which completely related to her BE in Chemical Engineering. That’s the reason, whoever assessing our application didn’t ask to resubmit Career Episode-3. But, mate somewhat my wife completely disagree what Engineers Australia asking for resubmit CE-1 and CE-2, It does not really make any sense to me either mate, because technically ‘renewable energy’ / ‘energy’ all are under Chemical Engineering studies. In fact, the EA’s website they mentioned it here like this,

“The National Committee on Fuels and Energy (NCFE) is a body of professional engineers, representing the major energy industry sectors: coal, oil, gas, petroleum, hydrogen, uranium, renewables and demand management. It is well placed to provide guidance for Engineers Australia policy or submissions to government during a critical period of change in the energy industry”.
Source: About Us | Engineers Australia

So, you tell me one thing alok whether they are correct or we?

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

srisydney said:


> You should mate
> Cause read through some of the previous posts.
> When it crosses the 11 week or 13 week timeline
> Expats ring EA only to know the outcome had already been granted.
> ...


My bro too faced this problem....they didnt bother informing him via email and the post was lost during delivery...he had to call them up to get a confirmation....it cud b messy sometimes:confused2:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Are you sure, The skill assessment is only used by immigration no use beyond that?


I agree with ranga....it shouldnt affect ur immigration......and some ppl are tensed regarding the pvt and govt uni thing w.r.t associate degrees being awarded....hopefully it shdnt spread over to other applicants....i appeal to everyone to remain calm and hope for the best....every one of us are there for each other and we r gonna weather the storm collectively  (btw alok i uploaded my marksheets too which had the issuing date only....but i also have the transcripts ready,...in case things go awry  ) for me the wait seems to be endless


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> True True ; you have got there number ? ?


Nationwide call: 1300 653 113
International callers: +61 2 6270 6555

Member services are available
Mon–Fri 9am–7pm AEST


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Nationwide call: 1300 653 113
> International callers: +61 2 6270 6555
> 
> Member services are available
> Mon–Fri 9am–7pm AEST


Just rang them, after more then 5 min hold, 

They asked for my ID then name & DOB. 

after another 3 min hold she said ; Its still in assessment and will take another 2 weeks . 

Also she says did the EA officer asked for additional documents, I said yes on the 16th of June. 

She said yes , you will get an outcome in 2 Weeks time. 

To Conclude; 

The operator on the phone did not have a clue who was dealing with my case and if they asked for any additional documents or not. 

I am disappointed with there service.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

srisydney said:


> You should mate
> Cause read through some of the previous posts.
> When it crosses the 11 week or 13 week timeline
> Expats ring EA only to know the outcome had already been granted.
> ...


I agree with that..Better to ring them up and check for the status than keep on waiting


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Just rang them, after more then 5 min hold,
> 
> They asked for my ID then name & DOB.
> 
> ...


Two more extra weeks after 13 week wait 
Disappointing response

EA application turnaround time is the worst
They cant handle the volume of applications


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Two more extra weeks after 13 week wait
> Disappointing response
> 
> EA application turnaround time is the worst
> They cant handle the volume of applications


And Imagine after a long long wait; we don't get invitation for 6th of July. 

I read there will only be one invitation every month from now on.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> And Imagine after a long long wait; we don't get invitation for 6th of July.
> 
> I read there will only be one invitation every month from now on.


Yah I am expecting September would be the ideal month for us to get invited.
ICT,Software and Accountant have a backlog from March 2015.

Unless there is limit on these occupations others wont have a chance
Tomorrow we will get to know how things are gonna work


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

*ACS FEE*
Skills (general application) $500
Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)	$550

*CPA FEE*
Skilled migration assessment $490

We pay the most and wait longer


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Yah I am expecting September would be the ideal month for us to get invited.
> ICT,Software and Accountant have a backlog from March 2015.
> 
> Unless there is limit on these occupations others wont have a chance
> Tomorrow we will get to know how things are gonna work


There is a limit actually to the number of invitations sent to a particular occupation.

From the immi page - There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> There is a limit actually to the number of invitations sent to a particular occupation.
> 
> From the immi page - There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.


Yep
ACT,Software and Accountants were invited once a month leaving other invitation rounds open for other occupations
There is gonna be some mechanism that will check no of invites given out to particular occupations

July 1 is turning out to be a more important day than my birthday this year


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> There is a limit actually to the number of invitations sent to a particular occupation.
> 
> From the immi page - There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.


Yes indeed. 

If we get 65 points we can get an invite quickly.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Yep
> ACT,Software and Accountants were invited once a month leaving other invitation rounds open for other occupations
> There is gonna be some mechanism that will check no of invites given out to particular occupations
> 
> July 1 is turning out to be a more important day than my birthday this year


hahahahhhahahaha

I dont know even I can take all the drama any more


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Dear Alok,
> Any news mate. We have been under pressure as we have asked to resubmit CE-1 and CE-2. My status as follows:
> 
> CDR Application Submitted: 9th April'2015,
> ...


Mate, sorry to hear this.
The CO who is assigned to ur file , may be a Layman in chemical engineering field. 

Though you are right, but I think it is futile to argue with the CO. It will delay your assessment outcome. 

So if possible then try to write CE-1 & CE-2 based on work experience or fully chemical engineering project.

Good luck


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

vinzy said:


> I agree with ranga....it shouldnt affect ur immigration......and some ppl are tensed regarding the pvt and govt uni thing w.r.t associate degrees being awarded....hopefully it shdnt spread over to other applicants....i appeal to everyone to remain calm and hope for the best....every one of us are there for each other and we r gonna weather the storm collectively  (btw alok i uploaded my marksheets too which had the issuing date only....but i also have the transcripts ready,...in case things go awry  ) for me the wait seems to be endless


Thanks for your reply.

Instead of providing any extra document, I simply told the CO that I have done 2 years masters degree in 2010-2012.
It shows that I have completed my bachelors degree in May 2010.

now it is upto him, if he is writing May 2010 or Jan 2011 on the assessment report.

If I apply for transcript in the university then it will take minimum 1 month. it is of no use to wait for so long for a document. 

So let the CO take his own judgment.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> Mate, sorry to hear this.
> The CO who is assigned to ur file , may be a Layman in chemical engineering field.
> 
> Though you are right, but I think it is futile to argue with the CO. It will delay your assessment outcome.
> ...


Thank you Alok,
Thanks for the kind words. She has been trying hard to submit her CE-1 and CE-2 asap, two days after asking for re-submission of CE-1 and CE-2. We tried our best to re-submit, awaken day & night ....we were able to resubmit both on yesterday, now status is showing 
"Assessment In Progress". Let's see how it goes mate.
How about yours? any updates? 
Do you have any idea after submission of requested additional documents how long does it takes to process?

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Thank you Alok,
> Thanks for the kind words. She has been trying hard to submit her CE-1 and CE-2 asap, two days after asking for re-submission of CE-1 and CE-2. We tried our best to re-submit, awaken day & night ....we were able to resubmit both on yesterday, now status is showing
> "Assessment In Progress". Let's see how it goes mate.
> How about yours? any updates?
> ...


All the best. how u will get the positive assessment soon.

My case is little bit different.
As I had written all the 3 CEs based on my experience so the CO didn't raise any question on that.

He mainly raised query on 2 things
1- Passport size photo.
the passport size photo which I had given was absolutely fine. fully formal. I don't know what the CO wanted. I got another photo clicked and sent.

2- End date of my B-tech.
As my B-tech certificate was issued to me in 11-Jan-2011 (due to usual administrative deals) so the CO was telling me that he will put 11-Jan-2011 as my bachelors degree completion date instead of 30-May-2010. He wanted me to submit a transcript in which it would be clearly mentioned the course completion date.

If I apply for transcript in the university then it will take almost a month.

So I told the CO:
On my certificate it is clearly written that the degree was completed in the academic year 2009-10. & in india an academic year ends in May month.

Plus as I have done my full time masters (2010-12) immediately after Bachelors so it proves that bachelors degree was completed in 2010 itself.

Now, I let the CO take his own judgment based on the above statements.

letz see what his call will be. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hangar34 (May 27, 2015)

vinzy said:


> I agree with ranga....it shouldnt affect ur immigration......and some ppl are tensed regarding the pvt and govt uni thing w.r.t associate degrees being awarded....hopefully it shdnt spread over to other applicants....i appeal to everyone to remain calm and hope for the best....every one of us are there for each other and we r gonna weather the storm collectively  (btw alok i uploaded my marksheets too which had the issuing date only....but i also have the transcripts ready,...in case things go awry  ) for me the wait seems to be endless


I agree with vinzy. Private or govt funded university should not affect EA's judgement for assessing as associate degree since education in any other country's uni (probably except NZ) doesnt matter much for the assessing officer. As long as the officer is okay with career essays and summary statement etc. the university's funding status should not affect the officer's judgement.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

EA Important Announcement;

Please note there will be a change in assessment fees from 1st August 2015.

really;; I hope they increase the staff aswell


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> EA Important Announcement;
> 
> Please note there will be a change in assessment fees from 1st August 2015.
> 
> really;; I hope they increase the staff aswell


It is already $900 (approx).
I don't know why and on what basis they are thinking to increase the fees. Instead of increasing, they should decrease it by half


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Are you sure, The skill assessment is only used by immigration no use beyond that?


I am here in Australia for 7 years and never heard anyone use it for any other purpose. Even it is used the date would not be an issue.
Good luck


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

gnt said:


> And Imagine after a long long wait; we don't get invitation for 6th of July.
> 
> I read there will only be one invitation every month from now on.


I understand your disappointment mate, I went through the same pain. I completed an Australian qualification already approved by EA, but still it took 14 weeks. Felt helpless whole period. There is no place to complain against their doggy service. I called them many times but nothing really happened. Doesn't matter how many times you called , they take their time. I think you will get it 1-2 weeks. But it is better to make sure you called them and know that they have your application. They lost my friends online application and outcome took 14 weeks.
Good luck!


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Ranga2008 said:


> I understand your disappointment mate, I went through the same pain. I completed an Australian qualification already approved by EA, but still it took 14 weeks. Felt helpless whole period. There is no place to complain against their doggy service. I called them many times but nothing really happened. Doesn't matter how many times you called , they take their time. I think you will get it 1-2 weeks. But it is better to make sure you called them and know that they have your application. They lost my friends online application and outcome took 14 weeks.
> Good luck!


It only shows that it is under review on the 12th week and they announce the result on the 13th week. Besides they made a blunder on my case. They were going to tell me to write CDR when my university was already accredited. 

Then one day I just called them and asked them about my decision and the CO told me that I had to write CDRs. I told her that my uni was accredited under Washington Accord but she refused to believe me. I told her that I checked and double checked everything but she was reluctant to listen to me. 

Then I mailed her the web address along with a screenshot of the website mentioning it is accredited. Only then she mailed me that she had bookmarked a previous unupdated version and gave me the +ve assessment. Sometimes you have to steal what is yours!

These people can be careless sometimes. Keep reminding them and ask them frequently. You have paid money for their service, dont forget that as well.

Cheers and Best of luck to all. Hope nobody has to face what I faced!


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Instead of providing any extra document, I simply told the CO that I have done 2 years masters degree in 2010-2012.
> It shows that I have completed my bachelors degree in May 2010.
> ...


yeah better to let CO decide.....no worries....
lane:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> It only shows that it is under review on the 12th week and they announce the result on the 13th week. Besides they made a blunder on my case. They were going to tell me to write CDR when my university was already accredited.
> 
> Then one day I just called them and asked them about my decision and the CO told me that I had to write CDRs. I told her that my uni was accredited under Washington Accord but she refused to believe me. I told her that I checked and double checked everything but she was reluctant to listen to me.
> 
> ...


bro so u too targetting superior english for 20 points??i have filed my application for civil engineer (professional engineer)....do i need to worry regarding the yearly applicant limit set to our occupation by the immi guys??should i have applied earlier? :confused2:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> It is already $900 (approx).
> I don't know why and on what basis they are thinking to increase the fees. Instead of increasing, they should decrease it by half


i was charged approx 630 dollars....how come 900 dollars in ur case? :noidea:


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> All the best. how u will get the positive assessment soon.
> 
> My case is little bit different.
> As I had written all the 3 CEs based on my experience so the CO didn't raise any question on that.
> ...


Hey Alok,
Thanks mate for your prompt reply. I could not send you that time as I was busy some other stuffs to done. Now, I'm having time to talk on the forum. I don't know man, it seems to me if I don't see or respond to expat forum at least one time my day will never be completed. Ha ha ha ha....Anyhow, with regard to your case, what I can see here 3 probabilities:

1. May be your CO wanted to see how much similarity your submitted original passport’s face picture and your current photograph which you have submitted along with the application. 

2. The reason is that, may be your passport is fairly long back made, therefore, it is obvious that your face look going to be changed i.e. if you had your passport 5-8 years back. So, whoever looking after your case wanted to compare your original passport’s face picture and your current photograph. I know your pain mate, and who are listening to our pains until who affected itself the same situations like us, mate this is ridicules to say hey about the services the EA providing to their valuable clients after we have been paid huge amount of application fee and all.

3. With regard to your Education related query, what I felt, I think you will have to provide original Transcripts (marksheet), Degree Certificates and Completion Letters. Otherwise, they will not decide the final outcome. Because all these documents are mandatory while submitting the application which is clearly mentioned on the MSA booklet in page no 14 (under checklist). Also, mate when I was in Australia applying for my ACS Assessment , I submitted all my Bachelor/Master’s Original Transcripts, Degree Certificate and Completion Letter. Despite all these, everything is up to the CO how he/she assess individual’s case. In addition, if he/she said that they will be printed this Date “11-Jan-2011” as your completion date of your B-tech was 11-Jan-2011, then they will do it without waiting your original transcript unless you could manage to provide the transcript before finalised the case.


Thank heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## Ranga2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> It only shows that it is under review on the 12th week and they announce the result on the 13th week. Besides they made a blunder on my case. They were going to tell me to write CDR when my university was already accredited.
> 
> Then one day I just called them and asked them about my decision and the CO told me that I had to write CDRs. I told her that my uni was accredited under Washington Accord but she refused to believe me. I told her that I checked and double checked everything but she was reluctant to listen to me.
> 
> ...


I know, I fought too for my assessment. However, based on my experience , there is no point of talking/fighting with the people in reception. They are trained to lie. If you can talk to your case officer , it would work, but they never allowed me to. Even they never forwarded my updated transcripts to CO, although they send me a confirmation that they passed it to CO. Finally, I got an email from CO regarding the transcript issue and his direct number was there. Then, only I could call him and sort out the issue. I commented based on my experience, Probably try asking them that you want to contact CO.
Good Luck guys..!


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> All the best. how u will get the positive assessment soon.
> 
> My case is little bit different.
> As I had written all the 3 CEs based on my experience so the CO didn't raise any question on that.
> ...


Hey Alok,
Just a quick updates regarding my wife EA Skills Assessment Outcome. I came to know via myPortal her status shows "Outcome Granted". Oh Lord, you are great thank you for everythig you have done for us. Now, another stage begins. I am hopeful that you also get it soon. 

Here is our status since lodged:

CDR Application Submitted: 9th April'2015,
As we have seeing this status since lodged 9th April'2015 
Status-"Queued for Assessment"

On 26th June 2015 status changed it to "Assessment In Progress"
On 27th June 2015 status changed it to "Awaiting applicant response"
On 29th June 2015 status changed it to "Assessment In Progress" after submitted requesting CE-1 and CE-2
On 1 July 2015 status changed it to "Outcome Granted"

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

vinzy said:


> bro so u too targetting superior english for 20 points??i have filed my application for civil engineer (professional engineer)....do i need to worry regarding the yearly applicant limit set to our occupation by the immi guys??should i have applied earlier? :confused2:



No, I dont think there is anything to worry about. Last year also, they asked for about 2800 of us Civil Engineers but only around 1200 applied and got through. So the target is generally higher and once you have all the points ready, there is no need to worry. It is however better to apply as early as possible.

You have plenty of time until your CDR assessment comes through. In the meantime prepare and give PTE and get ready with the scores. IF you have written a good CDR report, then there is no need to worry. They will get it positively assessed. Dont waste time and start practicing PTE or IELTS for the score.

Cheers!


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey Alok,
> Just a quick updates regarding my wife EA Skills Assessment Outcome. I came to know via myPortal her status shows "Outcome Granted". Oh Lord, you are great thank you for everythig you have done for us. Now, another stage begins. I am hopeful that you also get it soon.
> 
> Here is our status since lodged:
> ...


Congratulation
That's quite quick.
Quite happy for you guys. 

Best wishes for your further processss.

Be in touch


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

vinzy said:


> i was charged approx 630 dollars....how come 900 dollars in ur case? :noidea:


I have applied for both
1- MSA Competency Demonstration Report $635
2- Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment $255


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

vinzy said:


> bro so u too targetting superior english for 20 points??i have filed my application for civil engineer (professional engineer)....do i need to worry regarding the yearly applicant limit set to our occupation by the immi guys??should i have applied earlier? :confused2:


Hi Vinzy,

I have also filed my assessment for civil engineer (professional engineer).

I think, if you have 60 points then invitation would come by sept / oct or Nov.
But if you will have 70 points then you may get invitation in Aug itself.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Hi Vinzy,
> 
> I have also filed my assessment for civil engineer (professional engineer).
> 
> ...


Hey alok,

How did you come up with the time frame of 2 or 3 months? Is this a regular timeframe that they generally take? Is this the general case?


Thanks


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Hey alok,
> 
> How did you come up with the time frame of 2 or 3 months? Is this a regular timeframe that they generally take? Is this the general case?
> 
> ...


No, it is not general. It is merely my analysis.

From July onwards, there will be only one draw per month.

As Software engg & account/business analysis occupation ceiling was over quite early last year, so there are many applications are pending from those professionals.

So higher points people will be getting their invitation 1st.

I am not sure


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> No, it is not general. It is merely my analysis.
> 
> From July onwards, there will be only one draw per month.
> 
> ...



Heyy,

thanks for the information. There will only be one draw per month? Could you please clarify that? Do you mean only one person will be invited to apply or that one occupation will be allowed? 

Thanks mate. I am quite new and uneducated here. your help will be appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys , 

Just checked my portal and its not accessing. 

I am getting the following message; 

Authorization Required

This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested. Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.

If any one else getting the same please share .


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Just checked my portal and its not accessing.
> 
> ...


Hi, I just called them for knowing about the expected time for my outcome. They told me that the system is in maintenance right now and so you cannot access to your applicant landing page.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hi, I just called them for knowing about the expected time for my outcome. They told me that the system is in maintenance right now and so you cannot access to your applicant landing page.


Did they tell about the status or ask you call them back later ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Just checked my portal and its not accessing.
> 
> ...


Same issue here
Its temporary though
4pm to 5 pm AEST, sheduled outage of their website


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> Did they tell about the status or ask you call them back later ?


No, the operator told me she could not access my data, because the system is not working. Only chance is to call back later.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Did they tell about the status or ask you call them back later ?


Urban and regional planers and dentist related occupations were taken out of SOL.
No update on occupation ceiling and invitation mechanism


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Urban and regional planers and dentist related occupations were taken out of SOL.
> No update on occupation ceiling and invitation mechanism


Yes no major change; 

any update about your status ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes no major change;
> 
> any update about your status ?


Same Assessment in progress
Today is my 13th week of waiting


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Same Assessment in progress
> Today is my 13th week of waiting


The site is up and running again.

I really wana call them now and ask why is it taking so long ? 

should I do it. ? ?


----------



## pranav.pani (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello , 

Can anyone send me some sample CDR for automation engineer?? 

I am doing installation & commissioning of the industrial machines. 

I am confused in what to write in the Carrier episodes. 

My Job is to make the Programming of the controller as per the requirement of the customer/user. 

Pls. guide. 
my mail id: [email protected]

Thanks in advance

Regards,
pani


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> The site is up and running again.
> 
> I really wana call them now and ask why is it taking so long ?
> 
> should I do it. ? ?


I called them up now
They told me my application was under assessment and will be getting my outcome soon.

Generic reply
Nothing else to do


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy,
> 
> thanks for the information. There will only be one draw per month? Could you please clarify that? Do you mean only one person will be invited to apply or that one occupation will be allowed?
> 
> ...


No, how can dey invite only 1 person 

In 2014-15 season, 2 draws used to happen every month. But in 2015-16, there will be only one draw.

On 6th July there will be 1st draw of this season and 2400 invitation will be sent.

So 1st 1-2 months, the guys having higher points will get invitation. 

If you already have 60 points & positive assessment then you should file your EOI asap so that you will be atleast in the queue.

If you get 8+ in IELTS or 79+ in PTE then you can modify your profile accordingly.


----------



## Heleg (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi guys,
I have some worries, so please share your idea or experience if you have.
I have submitted my CDR for Plant or Production Engineer 2335-13. However, now I have doubts that the episodes might match for Industrial Engineer 2335-11 better than 2335-13. They are both in the same unit group.
If it is true, will they ask me to submit new episodes to match2335-13 or just issue positive outcome for 2335-11, even though I applied for the former ?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey Alok,
> Just a quick updates regarding my wife EA Skills Assessment Outcome. I came to know via myPortal her status shows "Outcome Granted". Oh Lord, you are great thank you for everythig you have done for us. Now, another stage begins. I am hopeful that you also get it soon.
> 
> Here is our status since lodged:
> ...


By the way, did you get any mail from EA once your outcome was granted
Or u checked in your EA status page and came to know?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> No, how can dey invite only 1 person
> 
> In 2014-15 season, 2 draws used to happen every month. But in 2015-16, there will be only one draw.
> 
> ...



It's also true that they invite more people in one round, i.e. the 6 July round counts for 2400 invitations. Last year, with 2 rounds per month, they were inviting max 1500 people each round.
This could give hopes to 60 pointers who submit the EOI before July 6th to be invited in August. Any opinion about this?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

al10 said:


> It's also true that they invite more people in one round, i.e. the 6 July round counts for 2400 invitations. Last year, with 2 rounds per month, they were inviting max 1500 people each round.
> This could give hopes to 60 pointers who submit the EOI before July 6th to be invited in August. Any opinion about this?


Still I doubt because many people having 65/70 points are in the queue for the last 3-4 months. So it will be difficult for the people having 60 points to get invitation in July/ Aug draw. 
But they may get in in Sept draw


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Still I doubt because many people having 65/70 points are in the queue for the last 3-4 months. So it will be difficult for the people having 60 points to get invitation in July/ Aug draw.
> But they may get in in Sept draw


Ok. Does this depend on the occupation? My one is industrial engineer, ANZSCO Code 233511.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Heleg said:


> Hi guys,
> I have some worries, so please share your idea or experience if you have.
> I have submitted my CDR for Plant or Production Engineer 2335-13. However, now I have doubts that the episodes might match for Industrial Engineer 2335-11 better than 2335-13. They are both in the same unit group.
> If it is true, will they ask me to submit new episodes to match2335-13 or just issue positive outcome for 2335-11, even though I applied for the former ?


The accessing officer will ask for your opinion on the possible outcome.
Unless there is plagiarism,career episodes not sticking to prescribed format you will have little chance of a request to re-write career episodes.
Mechanical,Production,Industrial are closely related so don worry


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

al10 said:


> Ok. Does this depend on the occupation? My one is industrial engineer, ANZSCO Code 233511.


It depends on ceiling for your occupation.
But for core branches there will not be a problem. 
Sooner or later, invitation would come for 60 pointers as well.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Still I doubt because many people having 65/70 points are in the queue for the last 3-4 months. So it will be difficult for the people having 60 points to get invitation in July/ Aug draw.
> But they may get in in Sept draw


Might not be completely true actually.
or every round , there is a limit of invitations that are sent to a particular occupation.
This is done so a single occupation does not dominate the round.

Since ceiling reached for 3 codes last year so we cannot say how this round will go..


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

al10 said:


> Ok. Does this depend on the occupation? My one is industrial engineer, ANZSCO Code 233511.


Just now checked.

Your occupation was almost 90% filled up in 2014-15 season.

2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 1680 1412 

Total ceiling was 1680 and invitation sent was 1412 Nos.


Don't know, whatz the ceiling for your occupation this year. 
If you have 60-60+ points then try to file EOI asap so that you will be in queue.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Might not be completely true actually.
> or every round , there is a limit of invitations that are sent to a particular occupation.
> This is done so a single occupation does not dominate the round.
> 
> Since ceiling reached for 3 codes last year so we cannot say how this round will go..


Is it possible to know the limit to the invitations for each occupation?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> Might not be completely true actually.
> or every round , there is a limit of invitations that are sent to a particular occupation.
> This is done so a single occupation does not dominate the round.
> 
> Since ceiling reached for 3 codes last year so we cannot say how this round will go..


I am not sure if there is a limit of invitations for a particular occupation in each draw.

Can anyone corroborate Mr brisbane_bound's comment?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> I am not sure if there is a limit of invitations for a particular occupation in each draw.
> 
> Can anyone corroborate Mr brisbane_bound's comment?


SkillSelect
Go through the occupation ceiling tab
You will understand

"There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations."


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> By the way, did you get any mail from EA once your outcome was granted
> Or u checked in your EA status page and came to know?


Hey Alok,

Sorry for the late reply mate. As we applied through agent in Ahmedabad,Gujarat, the outcome letter is directly sent in to agent's email-id, plus our agent has provided us the myPortal login details so we can check about the progress. Now, we have the 'outcome letter' that was forwarded by our agent to us and also we can see her status as appears on the status screen "Outcome Granted". How about yours Alok? Are applying to your original transcript fro your University?

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

alokagrawal said:


> No, how can dey invite only 1 person
> If you get 8+ in IELTS or 79+ in PTE then you can modify your profile accordingly.


To claim additional point against PTE score, one should score 79+ in all modules or overall score is sufficient?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

George2014 said:


> To claim additional point against PTE score, one should score 79+ in all modules or overall score is sufficient?


in each module


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey Alok,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply mate. As we applied through agent in Ahmedabad,Gujarat, the outcome letter is directly sent in to agent's email-id, plus our agent has provided us the myPortal login details so we can check about the progress. Now, we have the 'outcome letter' that was forwarded by our agent to us and also we can see her status as appears on the status screen "Outcome Granted". How about yours Alok? Are applying to your original transcript fro your University?
> 
> ...


Ohk, datz great. file ur EOI soon. ggod luck

No, i m not gonna apply for transcripts from my university. because it is a time taking process. let d CO give whatever end-date he wants


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> Ohk, datz great. file ur EOI soon. ggod luck
> 
> No, i m not gonna apply for transcripts from my university. because it is a time taking process. let d CO give whatever end-date he wants


Thanks Alok. Good luck with that...keep in touch mate..I will keep you updated as we are processing EOI. Ok
.not too worry everything will be fine.
Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> No, I dont think there is anything to worry about. Last year also, they asked for about 2800 of us Civil Engineers but only around 1200 applied and got through. So the target is generally higher and once you have all the points ready, there is no need to worry. It is however better to apply as early as possible.
> 
> You have plenty of time until your CDR assessment comes through. In the meantime prepare and give PTE and get ready with the scores. IF you have written a good CDR report, then there is no need to worry. They will get it positively assessed. Dont waste time and start practicing PTE or IELTS for the score.
> 
> Cheers!


thanks a bazillion for the info bro :lock1:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Ohk, datz great. file ur EOI soon. ggod luck
> 
> No, i m not gonna apply for transcripts from my university. because it is a time taking process. let d CO give whatever end-date he wants


yeah bro i know ur one of us  but didnt know that ur geting ur experience assessed too...btw may i ask where did u do ur masters from?


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi experts do you by any chance know the occupation ceiling for 2015-16 :noidea: Am expecting my EA assessment to be out sometime last week in this month :fingerscrossed:. I also need to know what I need to do in the interim, i would like to make good use of the waiting period:eyebrows:
I want to go for visa 189, looks like i can only get up to 60points. I will appreciate your response.


----------



## Hop123 (May 8, 2015)

Hi, All,
Share my time for your reference:
27/4/2015 CDR submitted, queue in assessment 
2/7/2015 additional documents requested (Master degree as I indicated in my CV)
2/7/2015 additional documents uploaded Assessment in progress


----------



## freezingpoint (Jun 22, 2015)

I've been lurking in this thread for some time and would like to share that I just received a positive assessment as an Electrical Engineer! I submitted my CDR on the 27th of April. Funny thing is when I check the status on EA site, it never showed assessment in progress, even this morning when I check it was still queued. So I guess they don't update it as often. But I am very happy with the result. I wish you all the best in your assessments as well as the application for the PR visa.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee
payment.


- CDR applications received on the 21 April are currently with an
assessing case officer 

- Washington, Sydney or Dublin ACCORD application, or accredited
Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) received on the 15 May are
currently with an assessing case officer


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

freezingpoint said:


> I've been lurking in this thread for some time and would like to share that I just received a positive assessment as an Electrical Engineer! I submitted my CDR on the 27th of April. Funny thing is when I check the status on EA site, it never showed assessment in progress, even this morning when I check it was still queued. So I guess they don't update it as often. But I am very happy with the result. I wish you all the best in your assessments as well as the application for the PR visa.


Did you apply for Work Experience aswell ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee
> payment.
> 
> 
> ...


Mate Any update ??


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Mate Any update ??


Jus my degree
Assessment in Progress

I guess there is jus one person who picks up the calls and all email queries
She goes by 'Nadia'
She has answered all requests on myPortal
And the same person spoke to me when I called EA twice in the past

Good to know some of the expats are getting it early


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Jus my degree
> Assessment in Progress
> 
> I guess there is jus one person who picks up the calls and all email queries
> ...


Just spoke to EA; This time It was a guy who answered my call, He said at this moment you case is near completion. so by tomorrow or Sunday i would get an outcome.

I really hope its a Positive outcome for Degree & Work Experience.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Just spoke to EA; This time It was a guy who answered my call, He said at this moment you case is near completion. so by tomorrow or Sunday i would get an outcome.
> 
> I really hope its a Positive outcome for Degree & Work Experience.


Good to know mate
Lets see if u can squeeze through the july 6 round
Good luck

And keep updating


----------



## freezingpoint (Jun 22, 2015)

gnt said:


> Did you apply for Work Experience aswell ?


No, my overseas experience was only 1.5 years so there's no point in doing so.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Good to know mate
> Lets see if u can squeeze through the july 6 round
> Good luck
> 
> And keep updating


Thanks Mate.

I highly doubt it as if they don't approve my work experience, so I will be stuck at 55 points , hence I asked about PTE A, If this is the case I will ask you again about PTE A preparation to achieve 20 points.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> I highly doubt it as if they don't approve my work experience, so I will be stuck at 55 points , hence I asked about PTE A, If this is the case I will ask you again about PTE A preparation to achieve 20 points.


Mate I would strongly suggest you work on your PTE irrespective of EA outcome
Higher points= easy invite
Take this waiting period to be a blessing and work on your English tests


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Mate I would strongly suggest you work on your PTE irrespective of EA outcome
> Higher points= easy invite
> Take this waiting period to be a blessing and work on your English tests


Very good advice mate. 

I have started working on it , but there are few things I am finding it hard. like in reading section summary; can you provide me with some material.


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

hi, i have a doubt .
I have got a positive out come for my skills assessment.I am planning to do an additional assessment for my 3 years work experience.for this process how long will they take to give me the result? and is it worth to spend $300 ? please someone guide me.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

path_prasanna said:


> hi, i have a doubt .
> I have got a positive out come for my skills assessment.I am planning to do an additional assessment for my 3 years work experience.for this process how long will they take to give me the result? and is it worth to spend $300 ? please someone guide me.


it will take 13 -15 weeks. 

and if your work experience is 110% legit , then just proceed with EOI, Immigration officer will work on that.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys, 
I know its not Topic relevant; but if any one have the following please share it.

Official Guide to Pearson Test of English Academic (with CD-ROM)


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

u should ask this question in PTE-A forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks gnt.
but my agent says that its safe to do the assessment .but at the mean time to go ahead with eoi.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

path_prasanna said:


> Thanks gnt.
> but my agent says that its safe to do the assessment .but at the mean time to go ahead with eoi.


Yes thats a good idea aswell..


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Today my status changed to "awaiting for applicant response". This is happening after almost 3 weeks of "in progress status"..
My agent called Ea and spoke the officer, who told that couldn't access my application for IT problems, so until tomorrow I cannot know which documents are needed to complete my assessment.

Very messy procedure..

Let see..


----------



## ajandhyala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi everyone.,

I submitted my application on 11 March 2015. The status changed from " Application in Queue " changed to " Application in process" on 04 June 2015. This status message is unchanged till date. I contacted my agent several times since then and they say that no message was received from Eng.Australia till date. Could any of you guys advise me about the reason for the above delay and what should I do in this case. Should I directly contact engineers Australia or should i rely on my agent.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

ajandhyala said:


> Hi everyone.,
> 
> I submitted my application on 11 March 2015. The status changed from " Application in Queue " changed to " Application in process" on 04 June 2015. This status message is unchanged till date. I contacted my agent several times since then and they say that no message was received from Eng.Australia till date. Could any of you guys advise me about the reason for the above delay and what should I do in this case. Should I directly contact engineers Australia or should i rely on my agent.


I think your agent should call them, speak with the CO, then give you news..


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

al10 said:


> Today my status changed to "awaiting for applicant response". This is happening after almost 3 weeks of "in progress status"..
> My agent called Ea and spoke the officer, who told that couldn't access my application for IT problems, so until tomorrow I cannot know which documents are needed to complete my assessment.
> 
> Very messy procedure..
> ...


Good luck mate
EA service sucks big time


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

ajandhyala said:


> Hi everyone.,
> 
> I submitted my application on 11 March 2015. The status changed from " Application in Queue " changed to " Application in process" on 04 June 2015. This status message is unchanged till date. I contacted my agent several times since then and they say that no message was received from Eng.Australia till date. Could any of you guys advise me about the reason for the above delay and what should I do in this case. Should I directly contact engineers Australia or should i rely on my agent.


If you gonna call em they will ask for EA ID,Name and date of birth

Since you have appointed an agent ,they need to provide details of your application so you can contact EA


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dear friends,
I have been working as a electrical engineering drafts person since 2011 in Aus, now I would like to go for skills assessment through engineers Australia. I got more than 55 points in every module in PTE and preparing for better score.
My doubt is does engineers Australia accept PTE Academic score Or not? Because my friends are arguing that EA does not accept PTE and only accepts IELTS. I am in confusion, could any one please provide the answer.
Thanks a lot for your time & consideration in advance.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

For skills assessment u need ielts


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

abrao115 said:


> Dear friends,
> I have been working as a electrical engineering drafts person since 2011 in Aus, now I would like to go for skills assessment through engineers Australia. I got more than 55 points in every module in PTE and preparing for better score.
> My doubt is does engineers Australia accept PTE Academic score Or not? Because my friends are arguing that EA does not accept PTE and only accepts IELTS. I am in confusion, could any one please provide the answer.
> Thanks a lot for your time & consideration in advance.
> ...


Yes, for EA skilled assessment, 6 in each IELTS module is mandatory.
EA doesn't accept PTE or TOEFL


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

*2015-16 occupation ceiling*

Guys, the ceiling for each occupation for the season 2015-16 is updated.

As i had predicted, there is not major change in the ceiling value.

Occupation ceilings for the 2015-16 programme year
Occupation ID	Description	Ceiling Value	Results to date
1331	Construction Managers	5640	0
1332	Engineering Managers	1014	0
1335	Production Managers	3582	0
1341	Child Care Centre Managers	1000	0
1342	Health and Welfare Services Managers	1410	0
2211	Accountants	2525	0
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	1000	0
2241	Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians	1000	0
2245	Land Economists and Valuers	1000	0
2312	Marine Transport Professionals	1000	0
2321	Architects and Landscape Architects	1650	0
2322	Cartographers and Surveyors	1000	0
2326	Urban and Regional Planners	1000	0
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	1000	0
2332	Civil Engineering Professionals	2970	0
2333	Electrical Engineers	1230	0
2334	Electronics Engineers	1000	0
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	1788	0
2336	Mining Engineers	1000	0
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	1000	0
2341	Agricultural and Forestry Scientists	1000	0
2346	Medical Laboratory Scientists	1362	0
2347	Veterinarians	1000	0
2349	Other Natural and Physical Science Professionals	1000	0
2411	Early Childhood (Pre-primary School) Teachers	1980	0
2414	Secondary School Teachers	8352	0
2415	Special Education Teachers	1158	0
2512	Medical Imaging Professionals	1092	0
2513	Occupational and Environmental Health Professionals	1578	0
2514	Optometrists and Orthoptists	1000	0
2521	Chiropractors and Osteopaths	1000	0
2524	Occupational Therapists	1000	0
2525	Physiotherapists	1104	0
2526	Podiatrists	1000	0
2527	Speech Professionals and Audiologists	1000	0
2531	General Practitioners and Resident Medical officers	3558	0
2532	Anaesthetists	1000	0
2533	Internal Medicine Specialists	1000	0
2534	Psychiatrists	1000	0
2535	Surgeons	1000	0
2539	Other Medical Practitioners	1000	0
2541	Midwives	1000	0
2544	Registered Nurses	13872	0
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1536	0
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5364	0
2631	Computer Network Professionals	1986	0
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	1000	0
2711	Barristers	1000	40
2713	Solicitors	3252	0
2723	Psychologists	1212	0
2725	Social Workers	2166	0
3122	Civil Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	1000	0
3123	Electrical Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	1000	0
3132	Telecommunications Technical Specialists	1000	0
3211	Automotive Electricians	1000	0
3212	Motor Mechanics	6108	0
3222	Sheetmetal Trades Workers	1000	0
3223	Structural Steel and Welding Trades Workers	4416	0
3232	Metal Fitters and Machinists	8070	0
3233	Precision Metal Trades Workers	1000	0
​3241	​Panelbeaters	​1134	​0
3311	Bricklayers and Stonemasons	1656	0
3312	Carpenters and Joiners	7290	0
3322	Painting Trades Workers	2802	0
3331	Glaziers	1000	0
3332	Plasterers	1866	0
3334	Wall and Floor Tilers	1284	0
3341	Plumbers	5130	0
3411	Electricians	8772	0
3421	Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanics	1038	0
3422	Electrical Distribution Trades Workers	1000	0
3423	Electronics Trades Workers	2076	0
3513	Chefs	2475	0
3991	Boat Builders and Shipwrights	1000	0
​3941	​Cabinetmakers	​1530	​0
4112	Dental Hygienists, Technicians and Therapists	1000	0


Good luck to all.
:boxing:


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Guys, the ceiling for each occupation for the season 2015-16 is updated.
> 
> As i had predicted, there is not major change in the ceiling value.
> 
> ...


Yes true mate; however still waiting for EA


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Great stuff Alok! Thanks for that info.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Does anybody know, till how much time the EA certificate is valid?? Like for a year or two??

Thanks


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Bhavna1 said:


> Does anybody know, till how much time the EA certificate is valid?? Like for a year or two??
> 
> Thanks


As per EA website:

How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes?

Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely for Engineers Australia, our understanding is that DIBP mandates that the assessment notification be no more than 3 years old at the date of migration application.

If you require an updated letter of assessment after this time, you must apply in writing using the Admin Fee form, requesting a new letter for migration purposes. With the completed form you must:

Return the ORIGINAL assessment outcome letter. If you are not able to return the letter, then you must provide a Statutory Declaration, witnessed by a Justice of the Peace or equivalent, describing why a new letter is required.
Provide payment of the $115.50AUD administrative fee which has included the Goods and Service Tax (GST) and details of your current mailing address. Please note that if you are a resident outside Australia, the GST does NOT apply, the fee is $105.00AUD.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

alokagrawal said:


> as per ea website:
> 
> How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes?
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## joe_star (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I submitted my application to EA for MSA under accredited qualifications (Washington Accord) in the 1st week of May. Earlier this week I received a request for additional information, basically a request for a higher quality scan of my transcript, from EA & responded accordingly. Right now the status is back to "Assessment in progress".Anyone have an idea what are the lead times involved after a request for additional information has been submitted? Does the application go to the back of the queue?


----------



## ml2r (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi guys, I submitted MSA application on 23/4/15, my status changed into assessment in progress on 30/6/15, and on 3/7/15 I got my positive outcome. Share this info with you guys. Hope you get your positive outcome soon.


----------



## walking dead (Jun 28, 2015)

Hop123 said:


> Hi, All,
> Share my time for your reference:
> 27/4/2015 CDR submitted, queue in assessment
> 2/7/2015 additional documents requested (Master degree as I indicated in my CV)
> 2/7/2015 additional documents uploaded Assessment in progress






Hi .. i have lodged application on 29th of April but, till now have not heard anything as status is still in queue..??????????????????????


----------



## ayeprew (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi All,

Share my timeline.
18/4/2015 CDR submitted (Production and Plant Engineer)
28/6/2015 Additional info requested and CO asking to change the occupation for assessment to Electrical Engineer
28/6/2015 Assessment in progress
5/7/2015 Outcome granted

Good luck to all of you guys.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

ayeprew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Share my timeline.
> 18/4/2015 CDR submitted (Production and Plant Engineer)
> ...


Congrats! All of my dates are identical to yours. Except that I haven't heard about the outcome yet. Hopefully later today (the additional info request came late in the night) or next week.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ayeprew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Share my timeline.
> 18/4/2015 CDR submitted (Production and Plant Engineer)
> ...


Congrats Mate. 

Good luck with your EOI.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

walking dead said:


> Hi .. i have lodged application on 29th of April but, till now have not heard anything as status is still in queue..??????????????????????


It will take another week or two.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ml2r said:


> Hi guys, I submitted MSA application on 23/4/15, my status changed into assessment in progress on 30/6/15, and on 3/7/15 I got my positive outcome. Share this info with you guys. Hope you get your positive outcome soon.


Congrats Mate.


----------



## mysticjade (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi All

I am Manjunath from Bangalore , i have completed my B.E in electrical and electronics. I have started the Australian PR visa process and have applied for engineers Australia skill assessment procedure. but every time i submit my career episodes, i get the response from assessor that your career episodes are too narrative . 

Can somebody please share a template of career episode and summary statement . It would be a great help !! thanks


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> Congrats Mate.
> 
> Good luck with your EOI.


Hi gnt,

Whatz the status of your CDR?
Got the outcome or still waiting?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

mysticjade said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am Manjunath from Bangalore , i have completed my B.E in electrical and electronics. I have started the Australian PR visa process and have applied for engineers Australia skill assessment procedure. but every time i submit my career episodes, i get the response from assessor that your career episodes are too narrative .
> 
> Can somebody please share a template of career episode and summary statement . It would be a great help !! thanks


PM your personal mail id here, I will send you the template.


----------



## mysticjade (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi 

I have applied for skill assessment on june 10th . It was showing assessment in progress, now got email from engineers Australia to re-write career episodes and summary statement

My personal mail id is [email protected]

Thanks for the great help


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Hi gnt,
> 
> Whatz the status of your CDR?
> Got the outcome or still waiting?


Still waiting for it


----------



## mysticjade (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Alok

I have one more question, how did u choose engineer technologist ?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

18/04/15 CDR submitted (Civil Engineer)
28/06/15 Additional information request
28/06/15 Status changed to 'assessment in progress'
05/07/15 Outcome granted

High in joy!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> 18/04/15 CDR submitted (Civil Engineer)
> 28/06/15 Additional information request
> 28/06/15 Status changed to 'assessment in progress'
> 05/07/15 Outcome granted
> ...


Congrats Mate, 

Did you get the response today; does EA works on Sundays awell?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

mysticjade said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for skill assessment on june 10th . It was showing assessment in progress, now got email from engineers Australia to re-write career episodes and summary statement
> 
> ...


10th June ?? Or May ??
So fast ?


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

walking dead said:


> Hi .. i have lodged application on 29th of April but, till now have not heard anything as status is still in queue..??????????????????????


Hello,

I also submitted my CDR on the 29th April. if EA goes by their timeline, then our status will change to assessment in progress by the 11th week, which is next week. Fingers crossed they won't burden us with providing more information and we would by Gods grace get a positive outcome by the end of this month:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> Hi gnt,
> 
> Whatz the status of your CDR?
> Got the outcome or still waiting?


Hey Alok,
How are you mate? Hope you are doing well?
How's your status mate?
Any updates...

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey Alok,
> How are you mate? Hope you are doing well?
> How's your status mate?
> Any updates...
> ...


No update yet.

I phoned EA on friday and the lady was saying that the outcome would come by 10th July.


As i have applied for work experience assessment as well, so it may be taking time.

You filed your EOI?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*Engineer Australia April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> No update yet.
> 
> I phoned EA on friday and the lady was saying that the outcome would come by 10th July.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks Alok.
No we have not submitted EOI as busy a bit to do the medicals and police clearance from Germany and Australia for my wife and myself before submitting EOI.
Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Ok thanks Alok.
> No we have not submitted EOI as busy a bit to do the medicals and police clearance from Germany and Australia for my wife and myself before submitting EOI.
> Thanks heaps,
> Nabajit


I think, after you file EOI you will have time to get the PCC and medicals.

You will get 60 days after you receive invitation.

So better file your EOI and target August draw


----------



## walking dead (Jun 28, 2015)

temiseun said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also submitted my CDR on the 29th April. if EA goes by their timeline, then our status will change to assessment in progress by the 11th week, which is next week. Fingers crossed they won't burden us with providing more information and we would by Gods grace get a positive outcome by the end of this month:fingerscrossed:


I have been noticing timeline for a while and what I could say that maybe we can see our status to be changed to assessment in progress this week (6-10 july) as 9 is the first day of week 11. I have checked that one guy got assessment days back who had applied on 27th of April. This is the first time I have experienced real wait. Fingers crossed . Expect others to keep posting updates.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

walking dead said:


> I have been noticing timeline for a while and what I could say that maybe we can see our status to be changed to assessment in progress this week (6-10 july) as 9 is the first day of week 11. I have checked that one guy got assessment days back who had applied on 27th of April. This is the first time I have experienced real wait. Fingers crossed . Expect others to keep posting updates.


It is possible the guy lodged under Sydney or Washington accord, they get assessed earlier than non-accreditation. the wait really is quite annoying, like a dead silence. we just have to be hopeful we receive a positive assessment after over 3months. BTW what will be your points after assessment and what is your SOL code mine will be 60 on the dot for 263312.


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> No update yet.
> 
> I phoned EA on friday and the lady was saying that the outcome would come by 10th July.
> 
> ...



What is the number to contact EA Australia?
Could you please provide that
Thanks


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Do they really get thousand of applications ?
3 months is a lot of time !!!

WES took 1 month and i thoughtt that was too much !!


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

What is the number to contact EA Australia?
Could you please provide that
Thanks


----------



## walking dead (Jun 28, 2015)

temiseun said:


> It is possible the guy lodged under Sydney or Washington accord, they get assessed earlier than non-accreditation. the wait really is quite annoying, like a dead silence. we just have to be hopeful we receive a positive assessment after over 3months. BTW what will be your points after assessment and what is your SOL code mine will be 60 on the dot for 263312.




Yeah I guess you are right. I will be having 60 points too and code is 233411.
I have made CDRs based only on my degree as I have no work experience and I have agent who lodged my application . I am pretty sure that i did well in making CDRs statements. Two of the Career episodes are a proof that i did projects as can be seen on transcripts but not the third one . Do you think they can ask for it .? I did third one on one of my subjects by my own and that subject is on the transcript and having lab as well .


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> What is the number to contact EA Australia?
> Could you please provide that
> Thanks


Nationwide call: 1300 653 113
International callers: +61 2 6270 6555

Member services are available
Mon–Fri 9am–7pm AEST


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Nationwide call: 1300 653 113
> International callers: +61 2 6270 6555
> 
> Member services are available
> Mon–Fri 9am–7pm AEST


Any Update mate ? 

I am really FED up now


----------



## Heleg (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I expect to receive my outcome letter or additional request from the case officer in 2-3 weeks (applied on 1/5/15 + work experience). However, I will be on 2 weeks holidays in another country from next week and probably won't be able to rewrite the episodes and/or provide some additional information. I'm worried that if I don't upload requested information for some time, my application will be canceled.
How much time they allow to rewrite episodes and/or upload additional information ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Heleg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I expect to receive my outcome letter or additional request from the case officer in 2-3 weeks (applied on 1/5/15 + work experience). However, I will be on 2 weeks holidays in another country from next week and probably won't be able to rewrite the episodes and/or provide some additional information. I'm worried that if I don't upload requested information for some time, my application will be canceled.
> How much time they allow to rewrite episodes and/or upload additional information ?


Dont worry about that ; they will give you plenty of time. 

E.g I was asked for additional documents last month and time given was December 15.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Heleg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I expect to receive my outcome letter or additional request from the case officer in 2-3 weeks (applied on 1/5/15 + work experience). However, I will be on 2 weeks holidays in another country from next week and probably won't be able to rewrite the episodes and/or provide some additional information. I'm worried that if I don't upload requested information for some time, my application will be canceled.
> How much time they allow to rewrite episodes and/or upload additional information ?


Don't worry, They give 5-6 months


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> Any Update mate ?
> 
> I am really FED up now


As your's is accord, so u should have got by now. I think, Something is wrong. You call EA.

Either your assessment is already done and you have not received the outcome mail
or CO is on leave.

Call them and confirm


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> As your's is accord, so u should have got by now. I think, Something is wrong. You call EA.
> 
> Either your assessment is already done and you have not received the outcome mail
> or CO is on leave.
> ...


Yes mine is Accord, also skill assessment. I called them; and "Log a request"

they replied the following; 

Your application is still with an Engineers Australia assessor and is due for completion shorty. 
EA Staff commented Mon 6 Jul 2015 - 12:31 pm

Now shall I call them again ?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes mine is Accord, also skill assessment. I called them; and "Log a request"
> 
> they replied the following;
> 
> ...


Ofcourse call them again. itz already more than 13 weeks.

It should take less than 11 weeks for accord


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Any Update mate ?
> 
> I am really FED up now


Assessment in progress
Gave up hope

No point of all that 11-13 week stuff
If lucky u will get accessed with no extra waiting
Thas it
EA has no procedural allotment of applications
Randomly they pick an application if they ask for extra information some get outcome in 2 hours,2 days or 2 weeks

These guys are the worst
Please after you get your outcome,please send an email asking them to review their policy


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Assessment in progress
> Gave up hope
> 
> No point of all that 11-13 week stuff
> ...



I just rang them again ; person called MO answered ; he said this Wednesday your 13th weeks will be complete. so I should get an outcome on that date, if not give him a call on Friday. 

I told him mine was Accord application; he said it takes same time as CDR. Then I asked him is my CO on holiday; he said he is been coming in everyday.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> I just rang them again ; person called MO answered ; he said this Wednesday your 13th weeks will be complete. so I should get an outcome on that date, if not give him a call on Friday.
> 
> I told him mine was Accord application; he said it takes same time as CDR. Then I asked him is my CO on holiday; he said he is been coming in everyday.


I think, 13 weeks already completed for your application.

Now 14th week running


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> I think, 13 weeks already completed for your application.
> 
> Now 14th week running



Yes you are right ; but then again there is nothing I can do but to wait.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> I just rang them again ; person called MO answered ; he said this Wednesday your 13th weeks will be complete. so I should get an outcome on that date, if not give him a call on Friday.
> 
> I told him mine was Accord application; he said it takes same time as CDR. Then I asked him is my CO on holiday; he said he is been coming in everyday.


Coming this Wednesday it will be 14 weeks for us
I have attached the response what I got last friday


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> I just rang them again ; person called MO answered ; he said this Wednesday your 13th weeks will be complete. so I should get an outcome on that date, if not give him a call on Friday.
> 
> I told him mine was Accord application; he said it takes same time as CDR. Then I asked him is my CO on holiday; he said he is been coming in everyday.


Coming this Wednesday it will be 14 weeks for us
I have attached the response what I got last friday

My accessor is Ali
He has ma application for the past 3 weeks and all he asked me was for additional documents
No outcome or feedback


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Coming this Wednesday it will be 14 weeks for us
> I have attached the response what I got last friday
> 
> My accessor is Ali
> ...


How did you get to know his name ? I don't know mine.


Just checked this ACS is doing it as follows; 

We will endeavour to finalise all applications as soon as possible however please allow 6-8 weeks to receive a completed skills assessment result letter


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Coming this Wednesday it will be 14 weeks for us
> I have attached the response what I got last friday
> 
> My accessor is Ali
> ...



And this is what I got ;


----------



## tariq620 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dear All,

I want to apply for migration skill assessment to Engineers Australia as Chemical Engineer 23311. I have completed B.Sc from Bangladesh and have 6 years of work experiences. I want to claim points for my 1) educational qualification and 2) work experience intending to apply for Independent Skill Visa-Subclass189. 

During lodging online application which assessment type should I select between "CDR" and "Australian qualification"? Moreover, should I also apply for the additional service "Assessment of Skilled Employment" to claim points for work experience?

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.

Regards
Tariq


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

tariq620 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to apply for migration skill assessment to Engineers Australia as Chemical Engineer 23311. I have completed B.Sc from Bangladesh and have 6 years of work experiences. I want to claim points for my 1) educational qualification and 2) work experience intending to apply for Independent Skill Visa-Subclass189.
> 
> ...


Itz not mandatory to get the work experience assessed by EA. And many people don't opt.

But if you ask me, you should go for both. Because once EA give +ve assessment for your work exp, DIBP will surely accept it.

Itz completely upto u


----------



## dhpmave (Jan 18, 2015)

mysticjade said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am Manjunath from Bangalore , i have completed my B.E in electrical and electronics. I have started the Australian PR visa process and have applied for engineers Australia skill assessment procedure. but every time i submit my career episodes, i get the response from assessor that your career episodes are too narrative .
> 
> Can somebody please share a template of career episode and summary statement . It would be a great help !! thanks


 Hi, Manjunath
Can you pls share how long were your career episodes & How many times have you rewritten the career episodes ?

Regards,


----------



## tariq620 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dear Alok bro,

Thanks a lot for your opinion. Can you please tell me the appropriate assessment type for me. There are five assessment types like "Competency Demonstration Report", "Australian Qualification", "Dublin Accord", "Sydney Accord" and " Washington Accord" in online application page. I know my country Bangladesh is not signatory with their Accord.

Thanks for your cooperation.

Regards
Tariq


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Dont get frustrated in the early stages itself. Comeon, there is a lot more. 

I think you should call them and let them know that it has already been 13 weeks and would like to speak to your case officer please.

Then directly talk to the case officer. It is just an office. They do this for money and if your documents are all good, they dont have any choice but to give you the positive outcome. 
Dont lose hope, keep pressing on them. Ask them or tell them to give you a deadline and tell them that there are many other issues that depend on this and you would like it fast if not just at the time mentioned on the website.

Just dont lose hope. Even I had to fight my way through the EA people. They werent willing. But what was mine was mine. They had no choice. Just keep going. You people will get positive responses as long as you have submitted right documents. They have charged us money. They have to give us a relavant outcome as per document.

Cheers and dont lose hope.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> How did you get to know his name ? I don't know mine.
> 
> 
> Just checked this ACS is doing it as follows;
> ...


Mate EA doesnt have the best operational procedure
They get applications and they try their best to give outcomes
I don know why the person mentioned my assessor name

Regarding ACS 
I have lot of IT frnds who got assessment within a week

EA has the longest processing time


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

walking dead said:


> Yeah I guess you are right. I will be having 60 points too and code is 233411.
> I have made CDRs based only on my degree as I have no work experience and I have agent who lodged my application . I am pretty sure that i did well in making CDRs statements. Two of the Career episodes are a proof that i did projects as can be seen on transcripts but not the third one . Do you think they can ask for it .? I did third one on one of my subjects by my own and that subject is on the transcript and having lab as well .


Am sure what you have written will be good, if they require additional details, they will definitely ask, but lets just be hopeful that our assessment will be seamless.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey guys,

just wanted to give ya an update: this morning I resubmitted some add docs, requested by my CO. He had doubts about a job I did for 2 months in 2008.. 
Now the status is again assessment in progress, 15th week...


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

hey guys,

Lodged my engineers aus assessment last night.. Had no idea they would take 11 weeks! 

haha I guess I should have checked because now I won't be able to submit an EOI for 3 months or so.. 
might not make the quota this year if im unlucky.. 

However my degrees are all Washington accord (from the USA) and i don't need any work experience assessed. So do u guys think I'll get it done fast than 11 weeks?

Also reason I took so long to lodge my assessment was because I thought I needed an IELTS result but after reading more i might actually have been able to waive the IELTS requirement since my degrees are American.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just wanted to give ya an update: this morning I resubmitted some add docs, requested by my CO. He had doubts about a job I did for 2 months in 2008..
> Now the status is again assessment in progress, 15th week...


The booklet says they don need any evidence if job is less than 12 months
Why did they bother asking abt it....

Hope you get it soon
Keep us updated


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

srisydney said:


> The booklet says they don need any evidence if job is less than 12 months
> Why did they bother asking abt it....
> 
> Hope you get it soon
> Keep us updated


yes you're right.. It's because i worked for two months at the end of 2008 for another company, with an occasional contract, so those 2 months would be added to the total months of experience.

I'll let you know..


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Lodged my engineers aus assessment last night.. Had no idea they would take 11 weeks!
> 
> ...


Heyy
They take 13 weeks I am guessing. Washington Accord took me 13 weeks. They might even delay. 

Great. You might not have to give IELTS.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

tariq620 said:


> Dear Alok bro,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your opinion. Can you please tell me the appropriate assessment type for me. There are five assessment types like "Competency Demonstration Report", "Australian Qualification", "Dublin Accord", "Sydney Accord" and " Washington Accord" in online application page. I know my country Bangladesh is not signatory with their Accord.
> 
> ...


Then go for Competency Demonstration Report type assessment


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

hi my friends , for the people who submitted the cdr on 19/4 or near to that any one mechanical engineer got his outcome ???


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

alok are u mechanical engineer?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> alok are u mechanical engineer?


No, i am civil engineer


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

but i saw civil engineer got his outcome , how they are choosing ?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> but i saw civil engineer got his outcome , how they are choosing ?


I have applied for work experience assessment as well. may be, thatz why it is taking time


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> we did the same , when do u expect to receive the outcome?


I am expecting the outcome by 10th July


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> They take 13 weeks I am guessing. Washington Accord took me 13 weeks. They might even delay.
> 
> Great. You might not have to give IELTS.


thanks for the reply!
yeah that sucks.. i've heard some people gotten washington accord processed in like 4 weeks but can't confirm..

As for IELTS, I already got that done.. got listening 9, reading 9, writing 8 and speaking 8.5 so at least I was able to get over 8 on all in one try.. 

But I should have probably tried to get the assessment done before even having IELTS since my degrees are all from the US.. 

Anyone know how fast quotas for engineers fill up? I'm electrical and I only see 1200 for the ceiling..


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

*EA Skilled assessment +ve outcome*

Hello guys,

This is the time for me to give the good news.

Exactly after 3 months, today i got my +ve CDR assessment for Education as well as three years of work experience.

I am more happy because i did the whole process myself. 

Good luck to all of you who are waiting for their assessment outcome or gonna submit CDR/accord.


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

I have submitted my online CDR application on 29th june. does anybody knows how much time EA takes?

my status is still "queued for assessment"

Thanks


----------



## walking dead (Jun 28, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> This is the time for me to give the good news.
> 
> ...



Congrats alok .. finally your hard work and patience paid off...
I lodged application on 29th of April and today my status hadchanged to assessment in progress and within next 20 minutes it changed to awaiting applicant response..they just want me to expand my career episodes.. do you think i would get positive outcome once i done this .. i mean is it a positive signal or its kind of trap?


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

1-you must select CDR option.
2-you have to select the additional skills assessment for work experience.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> This is the time for me to give the good news.
> 
> ...


Congrats Bro; good luck with your EOI.

I rang them again ; My Case Officer is Nick; and he was out of office today. 

I will call them again tomorrow and will speck to him. 

Srisedney any update mate?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

walking dead said:


> Congrats alok .. finally your hard work and patience paid off...
> I lodged application on 29th of April and today my status hadchanged to assessment in progress and within next 20 minutes it changed to awaiting applicant response..they just want me to expand my career episodes.. do you think i would get positive outcome once i done this .. i mean is it a positive signal or its kind of trap?


Don't worry.
They have only asked you to expand the Cds. so make it 1200-1500 words.

I have seen people whom EA had asked to completely change the CD topics.

So in this case you are lucky. 
It is certainly a positive signal. Submit the expanded CDs asap and within a week you would get +ve outcome.

Good luck


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Congrats Bro; good luck with your EOI.
> 
> I rang them again ; My Case Officer is Nick; and he was out of office today.
> 
> ...


Nothing mate
Still Assessment in progress


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Nothing mate
> Still Assessment in progress


This is really bad service from EA. 

Mine was Sydney Accord; from UK ; still taking toooo much time 

If I get hold of the CO tomorrow i will give him a handful.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> This is really bad service from EA.
> 
> Mine was Sydney Accord; from UK ; still taking toooo much time
> 
> If I get hold of the CO tomorrow i will give him a handful.


Go easy on the CO

I believe everyone whom applied to EA after us got their outcomes

No idea how these guys work
Its a lame to say that the accessor is on leave or not turned up for office


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Go easy on the CO
> 
> I believe everyone whom applied to EA after us got their outcomes
> 
> ...


I'm in the same situation guys, the date of my application was 26/03/2015....


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

al10 said:


> I'm in the same situation guys, the date of my application was 26/03/2015....


Do you know who your CO is ? ?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

gnt said:


> Do you know who your CO is ? ?



No, don't know his name..


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats alok
Wish u good luck for EOI.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*EA April Application*



alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> This is the time for me to give the good news.
> 
> ...


All the best mate. Happy for you.
thanks,
Nabajit


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> This is the time for me to give the good news.
> 
> ...




congratulation alokkkk so happy for you


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> This is the time for me to give the good news.
> 
> ...


awesome thing bro.....gives hope to us civil engineers....though mine is only degree assessment....really glad  :boxing: :cheer2::cheer2:

peace


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

I had a request for additional documents today
It was regarding my IELTS

I called EA and spoke to my Case officer
He wanted to upload my latest IELTS cause he stated that it expired on Dec 2014
I thought I uploaded my IELTS which I took for uni admissions in 2012
I apologised and said to him that I will upload my latest one

When I checked
I took my exam on 22 Nov 2014 as clearly mentioned in my TRF
My TRF was signed at the bottom Dated 3 Dec 2014 

I guess it was a clerical mistake
I uploaded the same document as I did for my application


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I had a request for additional documents today
> It was regarding my IELTS
> 
> I called EA and spoke to my Case officer
> ...


i guess you should call him again and explain , this is really strange


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I had a request for additional documents today
> It was regarding my IELTS
> 
> I called EA and spoke to my Case officer
> ...


i guess you should call him again and explain , this is really strange

are you mechanical engineer?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> i guess you should call him again and explain , this is really strange


After uploading the relevant document I called them back
My CO Mr.Ali said he will assess the new upload and contact if anything is needed

It took them 10 days to process the last time I was requested for documents with better resolution
No idea how long they gonna take now


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> After uploading the relevant document I called them back
> My CO Mr.Ali said he will assess the new upload and contact if anything is needed


i hope you will receive your positive outcome sooooon

are u mechanical engineer?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> i hope you will receive your positive outcome sooooon
> 
> are u mechanical engineer?


Yes mechanical bachelor and masters,passed out in nov 2014

And thanks for the wishes and you should be getting your outcome soon


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Yes mechanical bachelor and masters,passed out in nov 2014
> 
> And thanks for the wishes and you should be getting your outcome soon


i dont know i guess the mechanical engineers is getting late i dont know why?

allso i applied for assessment to my experience, i guess this will make the result too late, right?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> i dont know i guess the mechanical engineers is getting late i dont know why?
> 
> allso i applied for assessment to my experience, i guess this will make the result too late, right?


The time frame is purely dependent on no.of applications 

If all the documents are in order 
Then no hassle 
All job occupations and additional assessment like work experience and Phd are treated the same

Be patient
Wait for the magic mail


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

guys just to inform ; 

I got request for additional document today early morning; will submit by the end of today;


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys Just for info; 

The additional request documents email looks like below; 

Dear Mr XXXX,
Engineers Australia has started assessing your MSA Accord (Application ID : XXXX).
Engineers Australia is seeking additional information to progress the assessment of your application. This information is requested by 8 January 2016.
You can view and complete this information request by logging into Engineers Australia's myPortal.
Kind regards,
Engineers Australia
Please do not reply to this message


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> guys just to inform ;
> 
> I got request for additional document today early morning; will submit by the end of today;


I too had a request for additional info earlier today.
And I spoke with my case officer and managed to get hold of his e mail id to provide relevant documents.

Lets hope we both get over long overdue outcomes soon and be inline for August invitation round.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I too had a request for additional info earlier today.
> And I spoke with my case officer and managed to get hold of his e mail id to provide relevant documents.
> 
> Lets hope we both get over long overdue outcomes soon and be inline for August invitation round.


What other documents they requested today ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> What other documents they requested today ?


It was about my IELTS
I posted stuff regarding it on this thread earlier today


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yea saw it ; good luck mate; seems like we both are on the same boat ; my degree is verified just one more document needed for Work Exp.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi All,

Received my positive assessment for my qualification and skills earlier today. so am moving on to the EOI platform for 189 subclass. Am still in shock cos i received an outcome within 10weeks for CDR. All the best to all who are waiting.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

temiseun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my positive assessment for my qualification and skills earlier today. so am moving on to the EOI platform for 189 subclass. Am still in shock cos i received an outcome within 10weeks for CDR. All the best to all who are waiting.


congratulations 

are you mechanical engineer?


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulations
> 
> are you mechanical engineer?


thank you.. its 263312.


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Congrats!! I'm also applying for 263312, maybe tomorrow.. And advise or tips?
Thanks!


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

kito101 said:


> Congrats!! I'm also applying for 263312, maybe tomorrow.. And advise or tips?
> Thanks!


Double check if all necessary documents are there and resolution of your color scan copy is 300 dpi

If you spend time checking when submitting the application now
Later during assessment you can save weeks
My personal experienece


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Outcome granted
EOI Submitted


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Outcome granted
> EOI Submitted


congratulationssss 

did they assist your experience years too?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulationssss
> 
> did they assist your experience years too?


I am a fresher 
No work experience


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I am a fresher
> No work experience



i thought there is experience because you said masters


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> i thought there is experience because you said masters


I finished ma bachelors in 2012 and joined masters in australia 2013 for two years


----------



## Heleg (Jul 1, 2015)

Good day,

I've just received positive outcome for my application of Qualification + Employment Assessment.
Applied on 1/05
Outcome on 9/07
It took almost 10 weeks.
ANZSCO 233513 Production or Plant Engineer

Good luck to all!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Outcome granted
> EOI Submitted


Good Luck Mate  

so happy for you !! 
I will submit additional document for my work experience today.


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

I applied on 24/5 for washington accord. I received a request for additional information this morning. I was asked to submit my testamur/certificate which was already uploaded. I was also asked if the transcript was issued at the same time as the completion or not because it doesn't contain a date. I just replied with the justification that this is what the university issues. Is that ok? or should I have waited and called or somthing?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

24th May ? Cool...i guess things are moving fast in EA !!


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Double check if all necessary documents are there and resolution of your color scan copy is 300 dpi
> 
> If you spend time checking when submitting the application now
> Later during assessment you can save weeks
> My personal experienece


Congrats Alok and Srisydney!! I'm still waiting, I want to make a new record... More than 16 weeks now..


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Outcome granted
> EOI Submitted


Many congratulations buddy!!!
All the best for further process


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

guys any one here mechanical engineer sent the cdr within 19th of april?


----------



## Heleg (Jul 1, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys any one here mechanical engineer sent the cdr within 19th of april?


Today I have received outcome letter for 233513 Production or Plant Engineer from the same unit group.
Applied on 1st May.

I think terms depend on case officer, not on ANZSCO Code. Btw, I haven't got any changes of status since I applied.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Heleg said:


> Today I have received outcome letter for 233513 Production or Plant Engineer from the same unit group.
> Applied on 1st May.
> 
> I think terms depend on case officer, not on ANZSCO Code. Btw, I haven't got any changes of status since I applied.


did you apply for experience assessment ?


----------



## Heleg (Jul 1, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> did you apply for experience assessment ?


Yes, I did. Everything was successful.

Hope you will get your outcome soon.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Heleg said:


> Yes, I did. Everything was successful.
> 
> Hope you will get your outcome soon.


thanks a lot , i hope soooooo


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> 24th May ? Cool...i guess things are moving fast in EA !!


whats ur ANZSCO code?? mine is civil engineer....hope we both get the outcome around the same time :boxing:


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

vinzy said:


> whats ur ANZSCO code?? mine is civil engineer....hope we both get the outcome around the same time :boxing:


Electronics eng 2334 !!

yeah me tool...days r not passing


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi all,

finally the status changed to "OUTCOME GRANTED".
My agent advised me the CO told her they granted me 8 years and 2 months of experience.
I'm waiting for her to to send me the assessment letter.

ANZSCO 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
IELTS L/R/W/S 8/8.5/6.5/6.5
EA APPLICATION: 26/03/2015
EA OUTCOME: 10/07/2015


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Electronics eng 2334 !!
> 
> yeah me tool...days r not passing


yeah each day is difficult to pass...wish the earth could rotate a bit faster


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

anyone received any outcome today guys?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys ;

Just to update I have provided additional information today to CO. 

Lets see how much longer will it take now. 

Many congrats to the ones who receive there Positive Outcome.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys ;
> 
> Just to update I have provided additional information today to CO.
> 
> ...


what are the documents they requested?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

CO asked for sign employment contract.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

are they assessing in the weekend?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> are they assessing in the weekend?


They operate Mon-Fri only.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Has any civil engineer applied for assessment thru CDR pathway in the last week of June??it seems most of the applicants apply in the first half of the year?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

i resubmiited my CDR on 2 jul.
can anyone let me know how much time it take to hear from EA?
i applied through agent but he is not much responding and saying as soon as he got update he will let me know


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> i resubmiited my CDR on 2 jul.
> can anyone let me know how much time it take to hear from EA?
> i applied through agent but he is not much responding and saying as soon as he got update he will let me know


12-13 weeks !!


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

i think you got it wrong
i first submit on 5 feb 2015 they ask for addition info which i provided on 1jul

so they will again take 12-13 weeks?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh sorry...dint see your time line from mobile...
It varies...

Hopefully other people will reply soon !!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> i resubmiited my CDR on 2 jul.
> can anyone let me know how much time it take to hear from EA?
> i applied through agent but he is not much responding and saying as soon as he got update he will let me know


Hey Bob, normally it will take another 2 weeks max.


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

I apply SA in 11 June 2011 and Not it has 8 wks gone. still ti is queued for assessment. 
I am eargaly waiting for outcome


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

gnt said:


> Hey Bob, normally it will take another 2 weeks max.


thanks i hope i get it in this week


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> thanks i hope i get it in this week


Your best bet would be to call them ;

Here us there number ; 

International callers: +61 2 6270 6555

Member services are available
Mon–Fri 9am–7pm AEST


----------



## LNR (Jun 2, 2015)

hello friends ,

i know there is a separate thread for invitation rounds... have been following that... thought to get back to you guys after long time... Any updates for mechanical electrical or electronics engineers..?? has anyone got any invitation with 55 / 60 points here..??

kindly share..
regards

regards


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi friend,
I submitted MSA CDR to Australia on 11 May 2015 and still it is queued. This is the 9th week . I submitted myself without help of Agent.

Could do please help me clarify
it is normal or delay of process and Do I need to do some extra thing as contact them?

Also I miss to assess my skill employment of seven years experience. Will I have to do after the outcome before submit EOI.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

anyone got positive outcome guys


----------



## walking dead (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi guys ...
I have been asked to submit further information I have been requested to go into further detail/expand on career episodes 1 and 3 and asked to flesh out and further demonstrate my engineering competencies when discussing the personal engineering activities . 
When competing this section of your report you should ensure that you include/discuss the following in detail;



- how you applied your engineering knowledge and skills;

- the tasks delegated to you and how you went about accomplishing them;

- any particular technical difficulties/problems you encountered and how you solved them;

- strategies devised by you including any original or creative design work;

- how you worked with other team members
ANY COMMENTS PLEASE ... Am I on the safe side or is it a trap?
Once I submitted them will they be satisfied or they can ask for further information?
According to current timeline within how many days I will get outcome once submitted?
Once I submitted my documents will the status change to Assessment in Progress immediately from Awaiting applicant response...appreciate if i get from replies from you regarding this....:juggle:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

walking dead said:


> Hi guys ...
> I have been asked to submit further information I have been requested to go into further detail/expand on career episodes 1 and 3 and asked to flesh out and further demonstrate my engineering competencies when discussing the personal engineering activities .
> When competing this section of your report you should ensure that you include/discuss the following in detail;
> 
> ...


Dude just go as per their guidelines....personally speaking it is the safest bet for you to follow thier guidelines...no it isnt a trap...all those points will help them assess you for your engineering skills and better analysis...hope you resubmit them soon enuff to get a positive outcome in 1-2 weeks :boxing: *PS go thru some old posts and see for urself how the others got positive outcome for re-submissions) dont worry bro...


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

hi all
today i got response from EA they asked for work experience letter in proper format and told once they got it they will award me outcome as Engineering Technologist 233914 rather than Professional Engineer.

so guys pl. help me to know is it ok to go with this?

Regards


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> hi all
> today i got response from EA they asked for work experience letter in proper format and told once they got it they will award me outcome as Engineering Technologist 233914 rather than Professional Engineer.
> 
> so guys pl. help me to know is it ok to go with this?
> ...


Hey Bob_1982,

1st of all provide them with the work experience letter in required EA format. 

Regarding your Skill Assessment ; how long was your degree length; ans were your grades above average ? 

Already its been a long time that you applied if your total Points are 65 or more then go with Engineering Technologist 233914; and you will get an Invite most probably net month;

If not then appeal for the Professional Engineer Status; other members on the forum would able to help you on that. 

I applied as Accord Assessment hence have less knowledge in CDRs. 

All the best
GnT


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

my degree is of 4 years and i have degree with distinction
i will get 60 points if go for 189 and 65 points if i choose 190
but again not sure if there is state sponsorship for 233914

Regards


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

this is what EA commented

I have reviewed your new Career Episodes and based on the submitted documents they do not support an outcome of
Professional Telecommunications Engineer, as per the ANZSCO dictionary.
Once you have supplied the necessary work experience documents, as previously requested, I will be awarding you the outcome
of Engineering Technologist (233914) with work experience.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> my degree is of 4 years and i have degree with distinction
> i will get 60 points if go for 189 and 65 points if i choose 190
> but again not sure if there is state sponsorship for 233914
> 
> Regards


Then you should ask the CO ; why did the gave you 233914 assessment. 

on the other hand NSW and Victoria have SS for 233914.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

gnt said:


> Then you should ask the CO ; why did the gave you 233914 assessment.
> 
> on the other hand NSW and Victoria have SS for 233914.


this is what they commented

"I have reviewed your new Career Episodes and based on the submitted documents they do not support an outcome of
Professional Telecommunications Engineer, as per the ANZSCO dictionary.
Once you have supplied the necessary work experience documents, as previously requested, I will be awarding you the outcome
of Engineering Technologist (233914) with work experience."

so can i appeal them to asses me as PE rather than ET? if yes will it be considerable by them?


----------



## jayant.sircar (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello Friends, i seek an important Piece of Information From you senior Expat...... within Two week i would Submit my skill Assessment to EA, my Agent says that Alongwith skill Assessment you should go for employment assessment also, for Which i need to pay Another 250 dollars, with the skill assessment fee, so pls help me out by Providing this Info, is it really important......?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

jayant.sircar said:


> Hello Friends, i seek an important Piece of Information From you senior Expat...... within Two week i would Submit my skill Assessment to EA, my Agent says that Alongwith skill Assessment you should go for employment assessment also, for Which i need to pay Another 250 dollars, with the skill assessment fee, so pls help me out by Providing this Info, is it really important......?


Go with that also


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

guys i need urgent help pls, now the assesor is asking for the below

Please provide more documentary evidence in support of your employment claim. This may include social security reports, income tax reports, superfund contribution statement etc.


i worked for 2 companies for one of them i can get the social security report
for the other one they will give me official letter to show exactly the gross and net salary for each year and the dates and the position

is this is enough or not?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> CO asked for sign employment contract.


hi gnt any news, they asked me for more documentary evidence

i tried to call my assessor but he dont want to take calls


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Well I guess you'll just have to respond with as much proof as you can gather and see what happens. None of us can really guess what proof will satisfy your assessor...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi gnt any news, they asked me for more documentary evidence
> 
> i tried to call my assessor but he dont want to take calls


Hi yasmeenaaa;

provide them with as much evidence as you can ; and dont worry about it it will be fine.


----------



## mysticjade (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi guys 

I have submitted my application to engineers australia on june 11th 2015

Assessor has requested for additional information twice , both were relating to career episodes. According to assessor career episode i have written has too much technical details . 

Can anyone help providing sample document of career episode and summary statement , it would be great help . thanks 

My email id is : [email protected]


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

mysticjade said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have submitted my application to engineers australia on june 11th 2015
> 
> ...


June 11th ?? And its already under assesement ??
Ur lucky !!!


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

@gnt
i checked you have 233914 .i submitted my CDR and EA wants to asses me as ET.
for ET 
The required academic qualification is an Australian 3 year
bachelor degree in engineering following 12 years of schooling
or equivalent.

so if i accept it then what point i will get for Education 10 or 15?
i have 4 year degree in Electronics

Regards


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

EA responded back to me

"I have reviewed your new Career Episodes and based on the submitted documents they do not support an outcome of
Professional Telecommunications Engineer, as per the ANZSCO dictionary.
Once you have supplied the necessary work experience documents, as previously requested, I will be awarding you the outcome
of Engineering Technologist (233914) with work experience."

so can i appeal them to asses me as PE rather than ET? if yes will it be considerable by them? 
and how much time it will take 

my degree is of 4 years and i have degree with distinction

any senior member pl. advise


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hi yasmeenaaa;
> 
> provide them with as much evidence as you can ; and dont worry about it it will be fine.


gnt do you think the payslips enough for one of the companies
and the other one i can support with insurance report and bank statement


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> gnt do you think the payslips enough for one of the companies
> and the other one i can support with insurance report and bank statement


Yes Payslips are good; insurance report (if it has your and company details on it yes) bank statement is also good evidence; 

Try submitting signed employment contract, that what they asked from me.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes Payslips are good; insurance report (if it has your and company details on it yes) bank statement is also good evidence;
> 
> Try submitting signed employment contract, that what they asked from me.



actually he is asking for insurance report and bank statement and payslips , everything


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> @gnt
> i checked you have 233914 .i submitted my CDR and EA wants to asses me as ET.
> for ET
> The required academic qualification is an Australian 3 year
> ...


Bob_1982;

I had Sydney accord qualification;hence ET is a default for me;

I will be getting 15 points of it. 

Now as I said if you want to speed up the process then go with ET and submit EOI.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> Yes Payslips are good; insurance report (if it has your and company details on it yes) bank statement is also good evidence;
> 
> Try submitting signed employment contract, that what they asked from me.


gnt what was the first request they asked you for


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> Bob_1982;
> 
> I had Sydney accord qualification;hence ET is a default for me;
> 
> ...


You mean 10? Shouldn't ET degrees get 10 points?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ahmed_kamal said:


> You mean 10? Shouldn't ET degrees get 10 points?


There is no such degree as ET degree. 

Bachelor Degree can be of 3 or 4 years. 

either-way you will get 15 points ; 


"At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard 15" 

I have a Bachelors Degree from UK , and nearly more of them are 3 years.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

gnt said:


> Bob_1982;
> 
> I had Sydney accord qualification;hence ET is a default for me;
> 
> ...


thanks and you know we get invitation at 60 points or we need atleast 65 points for 233914


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

also as my CDR is through agent but i want my EOI and visa process to do by myself. so i can do or there will be any problem?

thanks


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

gnt said:


> There is no such degree as ET degree.
> 
> Bachelor Degree can be of 3 or 4 years.
> 
> ...


Aha, my bad 
I'm applying through washington accord anyway. Been a week since I replied to the additional info request. Hope to get the positive assessment soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys ,

After all this wait; just now I receive my Outcome;

I got positive for my Education and Work experience. 

Thanks for every one on the forum. ;will write more latter.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys ,
> 
> After all this wait; just now I receive my Outcome;
> 
> ...


congratulations gnt.... so happy for you


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> congratulations gnt.... so happy for you



Thank you yasmeenaa ; any update regarding your application. 

I would like to say special thanks to the following, 

alokagrawal ; srisydney ; brisbane_bound ; SqOats ; 

and rest of them who i forgot to mention here ; 

All the best for next steps guys. lane:lane:lane:


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Are there anyone from April left ?
As per EA status, they are assessing 11th May.


----------



## karthikmo19 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey Alok,

I need little help with the EA process, can I contact you about the same? Let me know how I can contact you please. 

Cheers,
Karthik


----------



## azmat89 (Jul 7, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Are there anyone from April left ?
> As per EA status, they are assessing 11th May.



How do you know that they are assessing applications from 11th May?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

azmat89 said:


> How do you know that they are assessing applications from 11th May?


Regularly updated advice on the dates of applications under current process may be sought by sending a blank email to [email protected] with the sole word 'Status' in the email subject line. You will receive an automatic response.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

*does not work*



gnt said:


> Regularly updated advice on the dates of applications under This does not works..i did try
> 
> current process may be sought by sending a blank email to
> 
> [email protected] with the sole word 'Status' in the email subject line. You will receive an automatic response.



this does not works...seems invalid way


----------



## NSG (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have waited for 13 weeks and finally my application is being assessed. Now the status says "awaiting applicant response" in the status bar, but the tab for "provide more information" is not there. Can anyone help in this regard?

Please reply ASAP.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

NSG said:


> Hi everyone, I have waited for 13 weeks and finally my application is being assessed. Now the status says "awaiting applicant response" in the status bar, but the tab for "provide more information" is not there. Can anyone help in this regard?
> 
> Please reply ASAP.


Ring the number given below and give them required info and ask them to update you.

Nationwide call: 1300 653 113
International callers: +61 2 6270 6555


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> this does not works...seems invalid way


Send a blank email to the email address with subject Status; 

you will receive and email from EA with the status ; check junk folder aswell..


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> Thank you yasmeenaa ; any update regarding your application.
> 
> I would like to say special thanks to the following,
> 
> ...



they asked us for more documents and we have vacation in the country so i guess we wil send it next week 

wish me the luck


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> they asked us for more documents and we have vacation in the country so i guess we wil send it next week
> 
> wish me the luck


Still having EID holidays ??   


All the Best Hope you get it soooooooon


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> Still having EID holidays ??
> 
> 
> All the Best Hope you get it soooooooon


yes  

i wish we can get it soon, by the way what was the first request they asked you for?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> yes
> 
> i wish we can get it soon, by the way what was the first request they asked you for?


First the ask me for income tax report ; i replied we dont have any tax here in Dubai 

then they asked for signed employment contract  

As soon as I submitted employment contract, i got the positive response after a week   D: D


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> First the ask me for income tax report ; i replied we dont have any tax here in Dubai
> 
> then they asked for signed employment contract
> 
> As soon as I submitted employment contract, i got the positive response after a week   D: D


 wish you all the luck
when you will submit the eoi?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> wish you all the luck
> when you will submit the eoi?


Thanks  

I still have to take PTE A in order to get 20 points or 10. my IELTS is expired. 

So will take the test next month and then submit EOI.  

will keep you guys updated


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi guys. I submitted my application for assessment on 14 June. I already have all my pcc docs and IELTS ready. Is there anything else I can do now or I only have to wait for the assessment result?? This wait is excruciating!!

We can do the next step of submitting EOI only after getting the assessment outcome, right?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi guys. I submitted my application for assessment on 14 June. I already have all my pcc docs and IELTS ready. Is there anything else I can do now or I only have to wait for the assessment result?? This wait is excruciating!!
> 
> We can do the next step of submitting EOI only after getting the assessment outcome, right?


Right !

Did you get any update from EA ?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't got any correspondence or email from EA. I think my online portal still shows message as "Awaiting assessment" or something like that.


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

gnt said:


> Still having EID holidays ??
> 
> 
> All the Best Hope you get it soooooooon


did they call the employer to verify experience?
they asked from me 5 main duties and contact detail of employer

Regards


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

bob_1982 said:


> did they call the employer to verify experience?
> they asked from me 5 main duties and contact detail of employer
> 
> Regards


No EA never calls the overseas employer ; did you not provide them with the letter on the first place ?


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

gnt said:


> No EA never calls the overseas employer ; did you not provide them with the letter on the first place ?


i provided them joining letter and promotion letter but i think they need particular format that i didn't provided

Regards


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I haven't got any correspondence or email from EA. I think my online portal still shows message as "Awaiting assessment" or something like that.


that status is most likely to change in the 11th week since the date u submitted the application....so sit back and relax  even for me the wait is painful but thank god for this forum...where we can discuss our anxieties and troubleshoot them :lock1:


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

EA started assessing May application now...hopefully they will start June in August !!


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yesterday (23.7.2015)I got the EA assessment as Engineering Technologist,I submitted CDR in May 14 th.It took around 2 months 9 days.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

alam1976 said:


> Yesterday (23.7.2015)I got the EA assessment as Engineering Technologist,I submitted CDR in May 14 th.It took around 2 months 9 days.


which uni *r u* from in *bd*?

_*No text-speak please! 
kaju/moderator*_


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> which uni r u from in bd?


I am from Bangladesh Institute of Technology,Chittagong now CUET.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

*thinking*

Hi,

I just checked on EA portal, it is showing Assessment completed, Outcome Granted.
But didn't get any email.....is it normal???


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have filed for assesment on 22.07.2015, we are dealing through an agent. We have submitted the agent nomination form. In our case, is there any provision to check the actual status of the assesment?


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just checked on EA portal, it is showing Assessment completed, Outcome Granted.
> But didn't get any email.....is it normal???


it is not normal,you will get email same time.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just checked on EA portal, it is showing Assessment completed, Outcome Granted.
> But didn't get any email.....is it normal???


Check your junk mail folder; if not there then ring on the number below; 
Nationwide call: 1300 653 113
International callers: +61 2 6270 6555

but may be they are closed.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey fellows,

I am a engineer and I am applying for skill assessment from engineers Australia under occupation of Telecommunications Network Engineer. 

I have written my 3 Career Episodes and have filled the summary statement but I am having confusion in making my CPD. I have got some really well written samples of CPD & I have also read the MSA Booklet of EA. I am a bit confused about following line from the book. 

"All relevant CPD must be included in your CDR application.This CPD must be provided in list format (title, date, duration,and venue)".

The CPD samples that I have seen so far are written in paragraph format not List Format. I really need a help at this point. Can some one please guide me or give me a sample for CPD.

Thanks.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

It is better to write in Points format

State a paragraph in start 3/4 lines that since completing my graduation in ...... I have strived for professional growth and following are the activities which have contributed towards continuing my professional development. 
Then write down in points

This is my opinion as what I did

Rest is up to u 
Good luck.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Easy*



sarah.alvi said:


> Hey fellows,
> 
> I am a engineer and I am applying for skill assessment from engineers Australia under occupation of Telecommunications Network Engineer.
> 
> ...


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ya I called them and they said there is some error at their end and on Monday the case officer will update it again so I can receive an email.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello Sarah,

mine was in tabular form in excel, then i transferred the details to a word document. 

Title	Date	Duration	Venue/Contact Details
Name of university	Duration e.g sep 2005 – sep 2010	5years	Address of the university
Name of training e.g SDH training	Date	e.g 2 days	Address of the location used or consultant address






sarah.alvi said:


> Hey fellows,
> 
> I am a engineer and I am applying for skill assessment from engineers Australia under occupation of Telecommunications Network Engineer.
> 
> ...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

gnt said:


> Check your junk mail folder; if not there then ring on the number below;
> Nationwide call: 1300 653 113
> International callers: +61 2 6270 6555
> 
> but may be they are closed.


Did you received your OUTCOME letter ? ?


----------



## Ashwin28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I am an electrical engineer with 4.5 years of experience. I recently went through the SOL list and i fall under the category of (133211)Engineering Manager (according to MSA booklet EM must have 3 or more years of experience) according to the roles and responsibilities i am handling.

From 4.5 years of work experience only 3.5 years is relevant as i worked as Senior Engineer - Sales & Marketing for 1.5 years which i irrelevant as per responsibilities of EM. Also, my first 2 years experience is as an Graduate Engineering Trainee. For this internship, i was paid by the company.

To support my claim, i have all the pay slips and payroll tax receipts for the internship period.

Please, guide me whether i can claim for relevant work experience from my internship or not?

Should i go for my skill assessment or not?

My Points Calculation as under:

Age:30 Points
Education:15 Points
English:10 Points
Work Experience: ?? Points
Total:55 + ??

Thanks! Please guide.


----------



## karthikmo19 (Jul 20, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> finally the status changed to "OUTCOME GRANTED".
> My agent advised me the CO told her they granted me 8 years and 2 months of experience.
> ...


Can you help with the CDR samples please? I'm an Industrial Engineer with 5 years of experience.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Ashwin28 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am an electrical engineer with 4.5 years of experience. I recently went through the SOL list and i fall under the category of (133211)Engineering Manager (according to MSA booklet EM must have 3 or more years of experience) according to the roles and responsibilities i am handling.
> 
> ...


Well, let me tell you one thing first. For the skills assessment and receiving points from Engineers australia, your job name doesn't matter but your roles and responsibilities. In other words, EA doesn't bother about the name of your position but what did does matter a lot. So, if you think that the duties performed by you as graduate engineer trainee are same as the Manager, you can apply for it as well. For sure, you will get positive outcome for this experience as well. However, for marketing and sales, it may unlikely you get points for this experience unless the roles are the sames as Manager. Good luck!!!


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

hey engineers,
iam applying to standard assessment only, i donot have employment letter but i will tell the company that i need it for some other reason. does EA call companies to verify employment in case of only standard assessment??


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

EA did not call my company, but you never can tell if its done randomly.



maglev said:


> hey engineers,
> iam applying to standard assessment only, i donot have employment letter but i will tell the company that i need it for some other reason. does EA call companies to verify employment in case of only standard assessment??


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

temiseun said:


> EA did not call my company, but you never can tell if its done randomly.


u applied for only standard assessment??

u r right, but i guess they r too busy to call companies for additional experience so i donot think they would call for standard assessment too


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy there people

Is it necessary to have my experience assessed by EA to claim points for my work experience in the relavant field?

Can i claim 5 points for my experience without having it assessed from EA? After submitting my EOI, Can the immigration dept award me my points for my experience.

I have asked this on behalf of my friend. He had claimed 5 points for his experience but hasnt verified it from EA. He is hoping that the claimed 5 points for work expereience will be awarded directly from the immi team assessing it once he gets the invite.

Could you pleas shed some light on this issue?
Thanks 

Cheers


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

can i ask for the reason??? saving time or money????

anyway iam sure yes he can but its better to do the assessment if he can pay the money and wait for some extra time


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

maglev said:


> can i ask for the reason??? saving time or money????
> 
> anyway iam sure yes he can but its better to do the assessment if he can pay the money and wait for some extra time



He actually didnt know and has information that his friends have done the same but i still doubt the claim.

Has anyone done this?

Thanks for the info.

Cheers


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

yez i have seen many people here done it without exp assessment


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

maglev said:


> yez i have seen many people here done it without exp assessment



Well, that is actually positive news for him. 
But what is the point of wa
EA assessing for experience then? Them charging so much more money for it?

Cheers


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

iam not sure about state nominations but i know when they have experience conditions they assess it the same way DBIP does ....i guess we should wait for expert opinions


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy there people
> 
> Is it necessary to have my experience assessed by EA to claim points for my work experience in the relavant field?
> 
> ...


You can claim points for your work experience without getting assessment from an assessing body. However, it may be difficult to satisfy the case officer once you lodge the visa application. Satisfying the CO may be much easier and simpler through your skills assessment. Hope this clears your enquiry.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

A friend of mine has a bachelors degree and a masters degree in Electrical and electronics engineering. 

His non accredited bachelors degree is from Pakistan but the masters degree is from UK and accredited. How shall he proceed with the EA assessment?. Can he just assess his masters degree via Washington accord route without the bachelors degree?. Does anyone had similar case?. He just wants to avoid CDR route if it can be avoided.

Also, he has 3.5 years exp before masters degree and it is related to his field. I think he can claim points for that unlike ACS where experience is counted after highest degree. Right?

Appreciate your help. Thanks


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Any June applicants has " assessment is progress" status ?


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and would like to ask you guys that I just want to get my bachelors of technology( electronics and comm) assessed. I do not have any experience in the relevant field. 
Will there be any problem in my assessment. And if no then how much will it take for it to be assessed.?

Thanks


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

My bad, just rechecked EA website and Washington accord recognizes only bachelors degree. So, he has no choice but to take CDR route.



SqOats said:


> A friend of mine has a bachelors degree and a masters degree in Electrical and electronics engineering.
> 
> His non accredited bachelors degree is from Pakistan but the masters degree is from UK and accredited. How shall he proceed with the EA assessment?. Can he just assess his masters degree via Washington accord route without the bachelors degree?. Does anyone had similar case?. He just wants to avoid CDR route if it can be avoided.
> 
> ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Digvijayl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would like to ask you guys that I just want to get my bachelors of technology( electronics and comm) assessed. I do not have any experience in the relevant field.
> Will there be any problem in my assessment. And if no then how much will it take for it to be assessed.?
> ...


Welcome to the forums. No, you wont have any issues if you dont have any experience. Just base your CDR on university projects. Total cost can be found at below link

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....on Skills Assessment/msa_fees_2015_-_2016.pdf

Remember, cost will be excluding GST if applied from outside Australia.

Goodluck


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. 

I have done my masters from australia but I just want to claim 5 points for that. I will be applying for the skilled migration on the basis of my bachelors education. In this case is it mandatory for me to get my masters also assessed.?

Also what is the turn around time for assessment of only the bachelors degree? Some people are saying that these days EA is taking only 2-3 weeks?


----------



## azmat89 (Jul 7, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Any June applicants has " assessment is progress" status ?


Nope. Still the same. As per the status they are still assessing CDR applications submitted on the 19th of May. Would probably have to wait for 2-4 weeks before the status changes.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Tired of waiting


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Any June applicants has " assessment is progress" status ?


noooo :juggle:


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Software engineer assessed by EA*

Hi guys , one of my friend who has mechanical engineering degree working as Software engineer . Since his university listed in Washington accord he doesn't need to write CDR. Can he just using the degree apply for EA under code for mechanical engineer and get the 15 points for degree , he is not going to claim for work experience since he has enough points from English . Anyone has done this ? but in resume he needs to mention as software engineer will it affect the assessment .


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Hello Guys

Engineering Association body accept TOEFL for english language ability? or they can consider only IELTS?

pls clarify me because i am very confuse about english language ability for engineering association body.

some one said me they are accept only IELTS not TOEFL?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Engineering Association body accept TOEFL for english language ability? or they can consider only IELTS?
> 
> ...


Only IELTS


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

Finally got my assessment.
Now I wanna ask. For the EOI, what should I put as the reference number/receipt number. Is it the application ID or EA ID?


----------



## thehero (Jul 13, 2015)

ahmed_kamal said:


> Finally got my assessment.
> Now I wanna ask. For the EOI, what should I put as the reference number/receipt number. Is it the application ID or EA ID?


Use the application ID


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

:eyebrows:


thehero said:


> Use the application ID



Have you used it in an EOI and applied successfully for visa before. Cuz I've seen conflicting replies in other places here in the forum. Some people say EA ID and others say application ID. Thank you


----------



## azmat89 (Jul 7, 2015)

into my 9th week and the status has finally changed to assessment in progress. Does this mean that I have been assigned a case office?


----------



## azmat89 (Jul 7, 2015)

ok that was fast. got a positive outcome as well.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

when did u apply ?


----------



## azmat89 (Jul 7, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> when did u apply ?


5th june


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

azmat89 said:


> 5th june


Did u apply in cdr route ??

I applied on 26th june..cdr...

EA status says they r assesing 19th may applications !


----------



## azmat89 (Jul 7, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Did u apply in cdr route ??
> 
> I applied on 26th june..cdr...
> 
> EA status says they r assesing 19th may applications !


yes I applied through cdr... I guess they don't really keep their status up to date.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks...
Hopefully i get my outcome this month !!


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Got my postitive assessment today..
WAAAAY earliyer than I expected it!

Lodged the application on July 6th (06/07/2015), got it today August 7th.. That was only 32 days!

oh and mine was Washington Accord, degrees from the USA. Submitted both a masters and Bachelors in Electrical Engineering.

They assessed me as Electronics Engineer though. In the US we don't really have a degree called Electronics.. I guess Electrical engineer in Power Systems is what they call a Electrical engineer down under.. Systems, semiconductor, telecom, RF etc are all considered Electronics..


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello All,

Got positive assessment.. I was bit worried as I completed my degree in discipline of Mechatronics.

Finally wait is over for it.

Finger crossed for 7th Sep 2015.

189 | Engineering Technologist - 233914

07/02/2015 - IELTS 6.5 | 08/06/2015 – Engineers Australia App. Submitted |10/08/2015 - Engineers Australia +|10/08/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts. |Next Steps XX/XX/2015 - Invite 
XX/XX/2015 - App. Submitted XX/XX/2015 – PCC XX/XX/2015 – Health XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## thehero (Jul 13, 2015)

ahmed_kamal said:


> :eyebrows:
> 
> 
> Have you used it in an EOI and applied successfully for visa before. Cuz I've seen conflicting replies in other places here in the forum. Some people say EA ID and others say application ID. Thank you


Yes, that is what I did for my EOI. You will upload the outcome letter during the visa application so don't stress much about whether its EA ID or Applicant ID that you use.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got positive assessment.. I was bit worried as I completed my degree in discipline of Mechatronics.
> 
> ...




Hey man congrats...Does you application Id start with 14...
I hope it reached till that..


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Hey man congrats...Does you application Id start with 14...
> I hope it reached till that..


Thanks mate.

Nope, its starts with 139XX almost near to 14XXX.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

oh....i still have a long wait then....my application is at the end of 148XX !!


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> oh....i still have a long wait then....my application is at the end of 148XX !!


Don't worry you will get it as early as possible...

As they took 2 months and 2 days for my process.. 

All the best man..


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I've received an email from EA today requesting for additional info! They say they have started processing my CDR application. I don't know what they want. Will check in the evening. I don't want to risk opening their portal from my workplace Internet. But phew! Some movement after 2 months of silence! 

I submitted my app on 14 June.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope they're not asking me to rewrite the CDR! That would be a pain. But I'm prepared to face whatever they want!


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I hope they're not asking me to rewrite the CDR! That would be a pain. But I'm prepared to face whatever they want!


Do update !


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay, here's what it says when I click on Provide Additional Information under My Portal:


> Feedback from Assessor:
> Provide the offer letter of the company and show exact date of start of the employment.
> 
> Assessor comments:
> I look forward to continuing with your assessment upon receipt of the requested information.


This is with regards to my very first job that I held from 2003 until 2007. There was actually no offer letter provided for this job, that is why I didn't provide any in the first place. Now what do you all suggest? Will they accept a detailed explanation if I give it to them?


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Nostalgia,
I think you should give engineers Australia a ring with your reference number and they can direct you to your case officer. You can explain your situation to him/her and see how it goes. Engineers Australia are usually quite quick to answer and very helpful.

Regards,


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

I think you should not worry. The worst case scenario can be that they will
Not take your this experience into count.

Does anyone has any info regarding the assessment just on the basis of bachelors degree? the problem which I am facing is that my major project is just an extension of my minor project and don't have enough content to write both of them. Can anyone please help me in this case?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll have to look over the weekend if I have any kind of official documentation with me when I started that first job. But I doubt I have anything. I gave EA every possible document I could find!

If I explain nicely that there simply wasn't any offer letter for the job, do you all think they will accept the reason? There are 3 other jobs after that one for which I've supplied full documentation including offer letters. They could even just ignore the first job and consider the next 3.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Digvijay sorry I'm not sure what to do regarding your case. I have Masters plus 10+ years exp so I was able to write enough. Somebody here will help you I'm sure.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I'll have to look over the weekend if I have any kind of official documentation with me when I started that first job. But I doubt I have anything. I gave EA every possible document I could find!
> 
> If I explain nicely that there simply wasn't any offer letter for the job, do you all think they will accept the reason? There are 3 other jobs after that one for which I've supplied full documentation including offer letters. They could even just ignore the first job and consider the next 3.


yeah u try to explain and surely they can overlook the first job if its not a basis for your career episode....besides am thrilled to know uve heard from them in just two months...i submitted my application on 21st june... *fingers crossed* all the best bro


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> I think you should not worry. The worst case scenario can be that they will
> Not take your this experience into count.
> 
> Does anyone has any info regarding the assessment just on the basis of bachelors degree? the problem which I am facing is that my major project is just an extension of my minor project and don't have enough content to write both of them. Can anyone please help me in this case?


sounds a bit tricky...consult srisrisydney...but then he also did his masters....but just make sure u have tried to cover different aspects of your skill sets in the career episodes....overall try to cover as much points w.r.t competency elements required for your profession.. writing min 1000 words for the projects shouldnt b a problem i suppose :eyebrows:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> oh....i still have a long wait then....my application is at the end of 148XX !!


mine is 142XX....besides it shows "awaiting assessment"....what about u?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> I think you should not worry. The worst case scenario can be that they will
> Not take your this experience into count.
> 
> Does anyone has any info regarding the assessment just on the basis of bachelors degree? the problem which I am facing is that my major project is just an extension of my minor project and don't have enough content to write both of them. Can anyone please help me in this case?


Jus wanna let you know you can you can base all three career episodes on your bachelor degree.
I did the same but one episode was from my masters
Pick up three subjects which you completed and elaborate on any project in those subjects.

CDR is not that complicated
Follow the outline in the MSA booklet and make sure there is no plagiarized content 
As long it is your own content and it covers all points to match the anzsco description you will sail through without any issues

PM me if you need any info


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

vinzy said:


> mine is 142XX....besides it shows "awaiting assessment"....what about u?


Same...awaiting assesement.

I cant belive 600 applicants applied between 21st june & 26th june !!


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Same...awaiting assesement.
> 
> I cant belive 600 applicants applied between 21st june & 26th june !!


such is life....every second counts it seems :confused2:


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

vinzy said:


> yeah u try to explain and surely they can overlook the first job if its not a basis for your career episode....besides am thrilled to know uve heard from them in just two months...i submitted my application on 21st june... *fingers crossed* all the best bro


Ya I'm also happy that finally after all this waiting, there was some response! 

All the best to you too, man!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Got the outcome!! Wow, that was fast! 

EA application submitted: 14 June 2015
Need additional info: 13 Aug 2015
Additional info submitted: 16 Aug 2015
Outcome: 17 Aug 2015 (after just 5.5 hours after submitting additional info!)


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

what did they ask for ?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

what did u do about the offer letter problem?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

They asked for offer letter for my first job 12 years back in the US. That was the only document missing in my original submission. I wrote a nice detailed explanation saying that I don't have it because it was a very small company where the offer was communicated verbally. But I supplied them with additional documentation like the work visa on official US immigration paper which has both my name and company name. Also submitted other employment authorization docs and copy of EAD card over there. I even supplied a few photos of the company, the front entrance, the factory floor and even a pic of me sitting at my desk! I reckon I gave them a bit too much info but I just wanted to be safe haha. Phew! Glad they accepted it.

Now I've got to look at the next step. EOI I suppose?!

Good luck to all you guys awaiting outcome!


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

you applied for both standard and additional assessment or only standard?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Best of luck !!

Still waiting !!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I applied for both standard and additional work exp assessment.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

and they counted ur 1st company in your total years of experience?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

feel happy for u bro....i hate the 3 months waiting


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

maglev said:


> feel happy for u bro....i hate the 3 months waiting


Thanks a lot. Yeah I know it's excruciating. But this whole immigration business requires a lot of patience! When did you submit your app to EA?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

just few days ago.....need to prepare for ielts or pteA now....iam already familiar with ielts but people say pteA is much easier


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks a lot. Yeah I know it's excruciating. But this whole immigration business requires a lot of patience! When did you submit your app to EA?


i wonder how could u provide roles and responsibilities letter from you 1st company?
if u donot mind


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I actually submitted a reference letter that I already had available. I had requested it in 2009 while changing jobs. It had duties and responsibilities but I think it did not include salary. Still it seems to have worked!


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Got the outcome!! Wow, that was fast!
> 
> EA application submitted: 14 June 2015
> Need additional info: 13 Aug 2015
> ...


awesome bro....things have started moving soo fast....btw u belong to which profession?congrats....enjoy....celebrations


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

hey vinzy...is it still waiting assessment ?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> hey vinzy...is it still waiting assessment ?


yeah still awaiting assessment... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I actually submitted a reference letter that I already had available. I had requested it in 2009 while changing jobs. It had duties and responsibilities but I think it did not include salary. Still it seems to have worked!


when did ur status change to "queued for assessment" ?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

vinzy said:


> awesome bro....things have started moving soo fast....btw u belong to which profession?congrats....enjoy....celebrations


Industrial Engineer.

Thanks but no celebrations yet. Long long way to go still.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

vinzy said:


> when did ur status change to "queued for assessment" ?


I think on 13 Aug when they asked me for additional info. I'm not sure. I didn't check the EA portal everyday. Only checked it after I was sent an email asking for additional info.


----------



## cyborg7 (May 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am going to apply for skill assessment under CAT 233411 Electronics Engineer as "Professional Engineer". 
But i am confused bit because my first job experience was in public sector as an "Assistant Manager (Electronics Engineering)", will this title satisfy under the category "Electronics engineer" ?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

The title is unimportant - your duties are what count.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

the company certifies that mr.maglev has been working since xx/xx/xxxx and he is currently working as a maintenance engineer ......that's what's written on my employment letter.....iam applying only for standard assessment .....but iam worried about the word CURRENTLY.... would it cause any problems?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

A friend of mine has completed his BTech in Electrical Engineering, and then he Went for M-tech in Industrial Engineer. Can any body from this forum suggest me if it would be OK to get his education assessed from EA as Industrial Engineer on the basis of Mtech , or he should simply get him assessed as Electrical Engineer on the basis of his Btech.

Please Guide Friends......


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

cyborg7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am going to apply for skill assessment under CAT 233411 Electronics Engineer as "Professional Engineer".
> But i am confused bit because my first job experience was in public sector as an "Assistant Manager (Electronics Engineering)", will this title satisfy under the category "Electronics engineer" ?


Hi,

I am also going to apply as an electronics engineer. Are you going to write career episodes based on your graduation projects or work ex?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

I have been requested for additional info....its mainly to do with discrepancy in my name in student records and employment records....they say if I dont submit a name change document, the outcome letter shall be issued as per the name mentioned in student records. Also, they have asked for further employment proof...so i guess am gonna submit my form 16 to them  wish me luck ppl :fingerscrossed:

(actually my dad's name has been incorporated in my student records...so i'll have to explain them about the same)


----------



## dhpmave (Jan 18, 2015)

vinzy said:


> I have been requested for additional info....its mainly to do with discrepancy in my name in student records and employment records....they say if I dont submit a name change document, the outcome letter shall be issued as per the name mentioned in student records. Also, they have asked for further employment proof...so i guess am gonna submit my form 16 to them  wish me luck ppl :fingerscrossed:
> 
> (actually my dad's name has been incorporated in my student records...so i'll have to explain them about the same)


All the best for your name change requirement....
Btw what all documents did u submit for employment apart from reference letter ?
Do update on your outcome...I m waiting for my assessment submitted on 26-June:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

dhpmave said:


> All the best for your name change requirement....
> Btw what all documents did u submit for employment apart from reference letter ?
> Do update on your outcome...I m waiting for my assessment submitted on 26-June:fingerscrossed:


thanks bro 
i had submitted my bank statements and appointment letter 
:boxing:


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

I am in deep confusion regarding my assessment. I want to apply on the basis of my bachelors projecTs but i feel i dont have enough matter to write about them. 

I called engineers australia but they also told me that they cannot do much about it. My agent told me not to write about anything which is not done by me otherwise engineers australia can ban me if they find any plagiarism.

Please guys help me as on what should i base my cdr on??? 

Please help!


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> I am in deep confusion regarding my assessment. I want to apply on the basis of my bachelors projecTs but i feel i dont have enough matter to write about them.
> 
> I called engineers australia but they also told me that they cannot do much about it. My agent told me not to write about anything which is not done by me otherwise engineers australia can ban me if they find any plagiarism.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest you to take up a job related to ur bachelors degree for 5-6 months so as to base atleast one episode on the job.....it would b time taking but that is the safest bet


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

You are close Vinzy !!


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> You are close Vinzy !!


so are u brother


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

I


vinzy said:


> Digvijayl said:
> 
> 
> > I am in deep confusion regarding my assessment. I want to apply on the basis of my bachelors projecTs but i feel i dont have enough matter to write about them.
> ...


Bro i am in Australia right now and its not easy for a fresher to get a job. Anyways thanks a lot for your suggestion!


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy guys

I just wanted to share a few information here.

Once you get your assessment, CHECK ALL DETAILS.
Check the spelling, the name of the university, and more importantly the dates.

I got my assessment outcome long back. About a week ago, I realized that the information provided in the letter was incorrect.

I finished my education in August 2014. Engineers Australia has stated that the degree was awarded on August 2015.

THey have issued the letter on June 2015 and stated that I have completed my Bachelors in August 2015. 

Fortunately I had the email id of my assessor. I called EA and asked to speak to her, and told her about the mistake. She was very helpful and said that it would not be a problem to change it and send back again and that they would do so in a couple of days.

I called her again, she then sent me the corrected letter while we were speaking on the phone. However, the online verification link hasnt been updated is what she told me. She said that it would be done by this friday and has given me her number to call back and ask her personally. 

I was just worried that if the new letter that was to be given would have a different date of issue, then my application of the visa would be cancelled as all the information entered in the EOI have to be the same as the original.

The dates are the same as the old ones though. 

Moral of the story: EA makes a lot of mistakes. Well, they are all humans. Do check each and the and every information in the outcome letter. EA is prompt in their responses about their mistakes though. 

Cheers to that

Best of luck to all waiting.

Cheers


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Very good advice Sudeepdai. Thanks! I need to check my EA outcome letter for accuracy.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

the company certifies that mr.maglev has been working since xx/xx/xxxx and he is currently working as a maintenance engineer ......that's what's written on my employment letter.....iam applying only for standard assessment .....but iam worried about the word CURRENTLY.... would it cause any problems?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> I
> 
> Bro i am in Australia right now and its not easy for a fresher to get a job. Anyways thanks a lot for your suggestion!


ooh sorry brother I didnt know that


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy guys
> 
> I just wanted to share a few information here.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info bro


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Help needed from seniors....!!!!

The process is very confusing. Pls help

I want to apply for 263312 ( Telecommunication Network engineer) under subclass 189. and i have done my B.tech in Electronics and communication from Punjab technical university in year 2007.

I am confused that there are 3 accords
the Washington Accord, the Sydney Accord and the Dublin Accord.

National board of accreditation (India) is only in the Washington Accord and rest I didnt find INDIA in other accords.

So, I have have to get my credentials assessed by NBA only under Washington Accord. pls suggest.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Help needed from seniors....!!!!
> 
> The process is very confusing. Pls help
> 
> ...



Go to NBA's website. Check if your course and university falls under accredited tier 1 programs. If it is recognized by washington accord, it will be on the list of tier 1 programs in NBA's website.

If it isnt there, you have to follow CDR route. Refer to the MSA booklet that is availible either on Engineers Australia website or maybe in this thread you will find it somewhere.

Cheers and Best of luck.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all

I got the outcome today. Bad news is they have recognized my degree as *Advanced Diploma* !!

Also, they have given me engineering technologist 

Very disappointing !!


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Go to NBA's website. Check if your course and university falls under accredited tier 1 programs. If it is recognized by washington accord, it will be on the list of tier 1 programs in NBA's website.
> 
> If it isnt there, you have to follow CDR route. Refer to the MSA booklet that is availible either on Engineers Australia website or maybe in this thread you will find it somewhere.
> 
> Cheers and Best of luck.


Thanks sudeepdai for support.

I have checked accredited tier 1 programs website. I didnt get any list of universities that fall under same. If possible pls drag me to the link of same.

Thanks again


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got the outcome today. Bad news is they have recognized my degree as *Advanced Diploma* !!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that man.. Engineering Technologist is ok... 

But about Advanced Diploma!!!! You completed Bachelor degree in which discipline?? and what is the length of your degree?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Electronics & Telecommunication Engineering , 4 years course


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Electronics & Telecommunication Engineering , 4 years course


Oh man.. it is really sad.. But Why?? 

I don't understand it..

Even I completed Bachelor of Engineering in Mechatronics of 4 years.. 

They count it as a Bachelor Degree..

May be your course syllabus is not matched with standards of their requirement..

Other then this, I can't find any reason..


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Dunno what's the reason....Basically it has messed up my plans !!

I will complete 5 years of experience in May 2016 !! Only then I will have 60 points !!

Or getting 79+ in PTE !! looks tough !!


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Dunno what's the reason....Basically it has messed up my plans !!
> 
> I will complete 5 years of experience in May 2016 !! Only then I will have 60 points !!
> 
> Or getting 79+ in PTE !! looks tough !!


Yes Man,

Anyways all the best for 190 & future process......


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

From which university did you do your bachelors?


nmurshed said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got the outcome today. Bad news is they have recognized my degree as *Advanced Diploma* !!
> 
> ...


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> From which university did you do your bachelors?


North South University, Bangladesh


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks bro!! Wish you luck! Hope your scenario gets sorted soon!


nmurshed said:


> Digvijayl said:
> 
> 
> > From which university did you do your bachelors?
> ...


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey does your university has got something to do with credit points?if yes then did you complete 100% credit points?


nmurshed said:


> Digvijayl said:
> 
> 
> > From which university did you do your bachelors?
> ...


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

yes...it follows North American syllabus....
129 credits for my course !

WES recognised my degree as Bachelors...


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Bro i just asked about your case with one of uni officials and they told me that you should contact engineers australia about The reason behind this and in most of the cases like these is that, you are missing some subjects which need to be completed by you for get your degree equivalent to an australian bachelors.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> Bro i just asked about your case with one of uni officials and they told me that you should contact engineers australia about The reason behind this and in most of the cases like these is that, you are missing some subjects which need to be completed by you for get your degree equivalent to an australian bachelors.


Too late to do any courses now...
I will call them and see what they say !!

Very disappointed !


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Bro dont be disappointed! There is a solution for everything! Something or other will work for you.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Too late to do any courses now...
> I will call them and see what they say !!
> 
> Very disappointed !


Hi
What was the occupation you nominated when you made the application?
Is it same as your outcome?

If "No" did your assessor contact you via email informing you about change in occupation before giving the outcome?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi members

Could anyone please tell me from where I can check that my course and uinversity falls under which accord ? or I have to follow CDR pathway.

I have done B.Tech in Electronics and Communication from Punjab Technical University in year 2007 from ChXXXX Institute of Engineering and technology, Rajpura, Punjab

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

I have checked your institutes name bro because my friend also did from the same university. Your college is accrediated from NBA but its not in tier 1 list


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Hi
> What was the occupation you nominated when you made the application?
> Is it same as your outcome?
> 
> If "No" did your assessor contact you via email informing you about change in occupation before giving the outcome?



I applied for Electronics Engineer,but i got Engineering Technologist.

No email from assessor. In fact I was shocked I got outcome so soon, less than 8 weeks.
I checked yesterday night, it showed "queued for assessment" and today morning I got the outcome.


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> yes...it follows North American syllabus....
> 129 credits for my course !
> 
> WES recognised my degree as Bachelors...


Sorry to hear that bro. EA only gives AQF level Bachelor's to only BUET, KUET, RUET, CUET and DU. Yes it is really disappointing.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

nolan said:


> Sorry to hear that bro. EA only gives AQF level Bachelor's to only BUET, KUET, RUET, CUET and DU. Yes it is really disappointing.



If they do that, what is the whole point of CDR !!

They can just give the outcome based on university !!


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> If they do that, what is the whole point of CDR !!
> 
> They can just give the outcome based on university !!


Yes you are correct. But the whole point of this CDR is to demonstrate your engineering ability. [Which is actually lame!!]


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Dunno what's the reason....Basically it has messed up my plans !!
> 
> I will complete 5 years of experience in May 2016 !! Only then I will have 60 points !!
> 
> Or getting 79+ in PTE !! looks tough !!


dude aim for 79+ in pte...dont worry....even am facing problems coz of my name change...we will overcome all obstacles...chin up and head high  even am aiming for 79+ in pte....:boxing:


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> I have checked your institutes name bro because my friend also did from the same university. Your college is accrediated from NBA but its not in tier 1 list


Thanks Digvijay for prompt reply.

where you have checked the list. i didn't find anywhere. pls share link of same.

So it means that I have to follow CDR pathway?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> I applied for Electronics Engineer,but i got Engineering Technologist.
> 
> No email from assessor. In fact I was shocked I got outcome so soon, less than 8 weeks.
> I checked yesterday night, it showed "queued for assessment" and today morning I got the outcome.


Usually if the assessor is going to change occupation code they will contact you on your opinion. In your case it did not happen.

So the competencies you have demonstrated meets the current requirement for Engineering technologist and your qualification obtained from your institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) of Advanced diploma.

If you are keen
I would suggest you call them,check with them that why this was the case.
You assessed for a different occupation code and advanced diploma for a 4 year bachelor.
Another expat has suggested that your uni it is judged as Advanced diploma. I don know why ,as I have not seen any framework or subject requirement for such assessment.

You can lodge for an informal review (free) if you are not happy with the outcome.
For that you need to suspend your EOI as you are using the outcome letter in it.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

I will call them tomorrow.

How can i go for an informal review ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> I will call them tomorrow.
> 
> How can i go for an informal review ?


For informal review you need to suspend your EOI
If you call up EA tell the front office staff that you are not satisfied with your outcome and want to opt for an informal review.
They will connect you to the person who assessed your application(you got the persons name in your outcome letter,mention it to the front office staff).

Ask your assessor for reason first.
If it sounds ok,let it go
If you still are not sure tell him you want an informal review.

The assessor will flag your application and send it to MSA Manager. My knowledge it is Helen. The manager will look up your application and ask opinion of your assessor if your application can go for review.
If your current assessor agrees (mostly they will as you got two issues) you will be granted an informal review.

Informal review (free)will be done by a new assessor and will be prioritized. Mostly outcome of the informal review is given on same day or one week max .

All this can happen in one day or a week as it is a friday 
No need to send email or something written everything can be done over the phone.
I believe you r outside Australia so they will respond via e-mail,to respond to it call them back instead of sending an email
Time is of the essence here
Good luck


----------



## kero_feuz (Aug 16, 2014)

Dear all 
I am kero 25m. I am a mechanical engineer i hv 3 ys of experience.
I'd like your advise for me about my skilled migration application. I think 189 or 190.
I beed some help. I search for a CDR same to me as a mechanical engineer.
Now all in my mind to wait untill i get 5ys if experience to enhance my chances for get my migration.
By the way i am single not take my IELTS. OR CDR
Waiting your reply to me.


----------



## JAWSUKH (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi all!
I am an Electronics Engineer and willing to apply for MSA. I am preparing CDR and need a sample of CPD report. I would be grateful if anybody could inbox me the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Guys, just updating.

EA had mentioned wrong dates on my outcome letter. 

I asked to change, and all done. The online verification link is also updated. 

EA is pretty quick with responses. You do have to keep poking them once in a while to get things done.

Cheers and Best of luck to all.


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Guys, just updating.
> 
> EA had mentioned wrong dates on my outcome letter.
> 
> ...


what kind of mistake sudeepdai?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi mates,

I have following concerns regarding my application. kindly suggest:-

1. I have done Electronics and communication from Punjab technical university... My accessing authority is Engineers Australia...but i didn't find my university and college in any accord.. does anyone knows?

2. I have 2 yrs of gap in my work experience.in total i have 5 yrs+ work exp but less than 8 yrs ( gap not added). Does Engineers Australia deduct points of gap ?

Kindly share.

Thank


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey all,

Do you have your employer's name in the outcome ? Or only the dates ?

There is no mention of the employer's name in my outcome !!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

nmurshed said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Do you have your employer's name in the outcome ? Or only the dates ?
> 
> There is no mention of the employer's name in my outcome !!


Only the dates. They've only mentioned the overall period from the start of the first job to the date of the latest reference/experience letter.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...






nolan said:


> what kind of mistake sudeepdai?



The one quoted above.


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

*Electrical engineer*

Hi,

Is any electrical engineer going through the engineering assessment.

Regards,
Bharath


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

*Electrical engineer*



pbharath10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is any electrical engineer going through the engineering assessment.
> 
> ...



Hi Bharat ,I am an electrical engineer also going through assessment


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Guys

Once you get your assessment, do verify it here.

This is the link that the immigration people will use to verify your assessment outcome. This is the online verification link.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/portal/estage1/search

MAke sure your assessment shows itself there. The IT department might take a few days to update this but it should be there within a week's time after your get your outcome.

Cheers and Best of luck.


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

*Electrical engineer*



gauravgundawar said:


> Hi Bharat ,I am an electrical engineer also going through assessment


Great,

I am working as a protection and control engineer in substations and HVDC stations. How about you what is your profile. I am yet to file my assessment I have prepared my CDR, CPD etc have to prepare reference letters. What stage you are in? Which visa you are planning to apply have you took you IELTS, PTE etc

My profile

Electrical Engineer
7 years exp
IELTS
L-9.R8,S-6.5,W6.5
PTE
L82,R79,S75,W83
aiming for 189

Regards,
Bharath


Regards,
Bharath


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

*Electrical engineer*



pbharath10 said:


> Great,
> 
> I am working as a protection and control engineer in substations and HVDC stations. How about you what is your profile. I am yet to file my assessment I have prepared my CDR, CPD etc have to prepare reference letters. What stage you are in? Which visa you are planning to apply have you took you IELTS, PTE etc
> 
> ...


Hi Bharat I am working as a project manager in electrical projects at Pune India.
I have 6 yrs experience
we both are currently on same stage.But i have finished all my documentation including reference letter.I hope to file for skill set asesment asap.
I am filing my PR through a consultant.
what about you?


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

*Electrical engineer*

Good to know you profile Yes I am also going to file it through a consultant (Yaxis). Curious to know from whom you are getting the reference letter and if the reference letter in need at all? Which Visa are you planning to apply for?


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

gauravgundawar said:


> Hi Bharat I am working as a project manager in electrical projects at Pune India.
> I have 6 yrs experience
> we both are currently on same stage.But i have finished all my documentation including reference letter.I hope to file for skill set asesment asap.
> I am filing my PR through a consultant.
> what about you?



Good to know you profile Yes I am also going to file it through a consultant (Yaxis). Curious to know from whom you are getting the reference letter and if the reference letter in need at all? Which Visa are you planning to apply for?


----------



## iamali (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys,
I'm new here. I'm in the process of making CDR and IELTS. I hope I could score 7 each atleast. Preparing though! 
I have been reading through this forum and found it very helpful. I wish everybody all the best with your immi case.

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Not accords accredited.
> 
> I could fabricate employment, but I do not want to do that. I want to be transparent and honest. Plus, career episodes based on employment need to be proven by payslip and such anyway. Plusplus, I have actually spent all of my post-graduate period on temporary vis in Australia. The reason why I don't have work experience in my nominated field has partially to do with that. Namely, I am on a temporary visa and finding employment in civil engineering with my visa type is extremely difficult.
> 
> ...


Hey can you please tell me what was result of your assessment despite zero work experience?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Does IELTS is compulsory for Engineers Australia or Pearson (PTE) will work?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Does anyone know that if there is an example of a person without work experience who wrote all his career episodes based on university studies and got assessed positively ? I can't seem to find a case like that (whether is positive or negative) on internet even though it is clearly stated you can apply for MSA without work experience. Surely I can't be the only one, right ?


Do tell me if you find out one......


----------



## rohitsaini (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi,
I want to apply for PR skilled visa,
Kindly advice me about the field of nomination ,
I had done B.E. in electronics engineering from Nagpur university but working in Radio frequency field from last 10 years,
Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Rohit


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Does IELTS is compulsory for Engineers Australia or Pearson (PTE) will work?


 ielts is required you have to score 6 in each band.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

pbharath10 said:


> ielts is required you have to score 6 in each band.


THanks buddy


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mates,

pls share details on this

MSA Booklet Page 22, Column B ( APPENDIX )

Documents for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment

&#56319;&#56320; Social Security/Social Insurance Report...... >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>What is this ?
&#56319;&#56320; Income Tax/Payroll Tax report.................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.This is i know Tax return
&#56319;&#56320; Superfund Contribution Statement............>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>What is This?
&#56319;&#56320; Provident Fund Statement/Retirement contribution report>>>>>>>> This is i know ,PF 
&#56319;&#56320; Any documents issued by the related government agency/third party organisation.....What is this??


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

pbharath10 said:


> Good to know you profile Yes I am also going to file it through a consultant (Yaxis). Curious to know from whom you are getting the reference letter and if the reference letter in need at all? Which Visa are you planning to apply for?



Same Pinch Brother, I too have hired y axis services.I have obtained reference 2 letters,one from my colleague and other from my Ex colleague..And yes its mandatory to get reference check. 

Have you done any survey for job openings and employment opportunities for AUS? 
i am applying for 189 independent immigration visa..


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,

Does Engineering Australia deduct points if gaps are there in Work experience???

pls suggest.


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

gauravgundawar said:


> Same Pinch Brother, I too have hired y axis services.I have obtained reference 2 letters,one from my colleague and other from my Ex colleague..And yes its mandatory to get reference check.
> 
> Have you done any survey for job openings and employment opportunities for AUS?
> i am applying for 189 independent immigration visa..


Good..! I had gone through few forums as well as seen 3 of my senior colleagues went to Australia few years back all have a job even one got the job when he was here. This month one of my friend had went there but he had joined a masters degree he told that it is like breaking the ice to get the first job. Over all my opinion is it would take atleast 3 to 6 months for you to get your preferred job if you are lucky may be soon...! This is my point of view how about you?


----------



## thatsnick (Jul 22, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Guys, just updating.
> 
> EA had mentioned wrong dates on my outcome letter.
> 
> ...


Hi Sudeepdai,

Where did you apply for Indian PCC, how did u get it so quick?


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

pbharath10 said:


> gauravgundawar said:
> 
> 
> > Same Pinch Brother, I too have hired y axis services.I have obtained reference 2 letters,one from my colleague and other from my Ex colleague..And yes its mandatory to get reference check.
> ...


Few of my friends and seniors have got very good jobs in Oz,but all of them are software engineers 
Even though I have seen ample openings for electrical engineering I seek.com, I do not have first hand information about our field. Let's hope for the best. 
Also I have hired smart job search service from Y axis as well. don't know if my decision is right or wrong.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Singh85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does Engineering Australia deduct points if gaps are there in Work experience???
> 
> pls suggest.


What do you mean deduct points? Engineers Australia doesn't award any points on its outcome letter. They only assess your education and/or experience and match it to the appropriate AQF level. I don't think you will have any problem with gaps in your experience. I had a gap from Feb 2009 until May 2009 but there was no problem. They recognised my experience until Jan 2009 and then recognised again from June 2009 onwards.


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

gauravgundawar said:


> Few of my friends and seniors have got very good jobs in Oz,but all of them are software engineers
> Even though I have seen ample openings for electrical engineering I seek.com, I do not have first hand information about our field. Let's hope for the best.
> Also I have hired smart job search service from Y axis as well. don't know if my decision is right or wrong.


Good to know few positive things. just would like to know 

1. How may days it took for the software engineers to get their job? My wife is a software developer who would travel with me.
2. If you have any info about salary level?
3. How good is the smart job search and how much it costs?

Thank you.

Regards,
Bharath


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

thatsnick said:


> Hi Sudeepdai,
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you apply for Indian PCC, how did u get it so quick?



Hey

I am from Nepal. The Indian Embassy gives us pretty quick. It doesnt take more than a weeks time to give PCC. There are very less people applying so there is no line and dont have to wait for it.

Cheers


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Mates,
> 
> pls share details on this
> 
> ...


 Superfund Contribution Statement - I hope it is superannuation (insurance based Pension scheme provided by Pvt companies)

Social Security/Social Insurance Report - This is one is PM life insurance which we have now but there is nothing particular for us like the western countries.


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

pbharath10 said:


> gauravgundawar said:
> 
> 
> > Few of my friends and seniors have got very good jobs in Oz,but all of them are software engineers
> ...


My wife is also a software Enginner. But initially I am planning to go alone to fetch a job and a place for living. Are you also processing visa for your wife simulatanously.?
My friends entry were at wrong timings. 1st reached during ICC WC and other during Christmas carnival. Both got jobs in 4-5 months. 
So I learnt that entry timming is absolutely crucial. One should not rush to enter as soon as PR is approved. 
I have just registered for smart job service,haven't reached a stage to experience it. So presently I cannot comment on it.


----------



## iamali (Aug 24, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Does IELTS is compulsory for Engineers Australia or Pearson (PTE) will work?


PTE is also acceptable


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

iamali said:


> PTE is also acceptable


No Man..

Only IELTS is acceptable... Not PTE.. 

You can see FAQ for it of Engineers Australia.. last question..

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217


----------



## iamali (Aug 24, 2015)

ravirami said:


> No Man..
> 
> Only IELTS is acceptable... Not PTE..
> 
> You can see FAQ for it of Engineers Australia.. last question..


I guess PTE is also acceptable. check EF forum. Many people have processed their application with PTE.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

iamali said:


> I guess PTE is also acceptable. check EF forum. Many people have processed their application with PTE.


No
For EA application only IELTS is accepted.
Its is stated so in the website and MSA booklet
Many expats in this forum including me have taken IELTS for sake of EA and used PTE to claim points for english in EOI.

Please do not get misguided by signatures or statements on forums.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

srisydney said:


> No
> For EA application only IELTS is accepted.
> Its is stated so in the website and MSA booklet
> Many expats in this forum including me have taken IELTS for sake of EA and used PTE to claim points for english in EOI.
> ...


thanks SRISYDNEY

Pls provide me a route map

As i have only done PTE (73 pts) and not IELTS.Now, I have taken date of IELTS in Nov and thats too late. 
But Is it possible to access only education through EA and work Exp through DIBP without giving IELTS ????
If YES, pls share the process.

Thanks


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> thanks SRISYDNEY
> 
> Pls provide me a route map
> 
> ...


You need IELTS to make an application to EA
Try different centers
Sorry to hear that you cant get dates any sooner


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

gauravgundawar said:


> My wife is also a software Enginner. But initially I am planning to go alone to fetch a job and a place for living. Are you also processing visa for your wife simulatanously.?
> My friends entry were at wrong timings. 1st reached during ICC WC and other during Christmas carnival. Both got jobs in 4-5 months.
> So I learnt that entry timming is absolutely crucial. One should not rush to enter as soon as PR is approved.
> I have just registered for smart job service,haven't reached a stage to experience it. So presently I cannot comment on it.


Good information our conversation is proving and bring out more and more useful information. Thanks buddy.


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

gauravgundawar said:


> My wife is also a software Enginner. But initially I am planning to go alone to fetch a job and a place for living. Are you also processing visa for your wife simulatanously.?
> My friends entry were at wrong timings. 1st reached during ICC WC and other during Christmas carnival. Both got jobs in 4-5 months.
> So I learnt that entry timming is absolutely crucial. One should not rush to enter as soon as PR is approved.
> I have just registered for smart job service,haven't reached a stage to experience it. So presently I cannot comment on it.


sorry missed to reply your first question Yes I have added my wife as dependent in my visa. But the plan is same like you.


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> thanks SRISYDNEY
> 
> Pls provide me a route map
> 
> ...


I am not sure why you are having a date after 3 months are you trying for general IELTS? try academic date may be we have more number of exams for that.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Isn't everyone taking IELTS general training? Who's taking academic?


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Isn't everyone taking IELTS general training? Who's taking academic?


Yes general is enough, But academic IELTS is also accepted. Since there was no dates soon I had suggested to take academic.


----------



## iamali (Aug 24, 2015)

pbharath10 said:


> Yes general is enough, But academic IELTS is also accepted. Since there was no dates soon I had suggested to take academic.


Academic is tougher than GT. I would suggest to try GT in other centers.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

iamali said:


> Academic is tougher than GT. I would suggest to try GT in other centers.


thanks @iamali & srisydney....
I tried to get Ielts date early..but no chance. closest date is in Nov.
Till time...shall i prepare my CDR?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> thanks @iamali & srisydney....
> I tried to get Ielts date early..but no chance. closest date is in Nov.
> Till time...shall i prepare my CDR?


Sorry to hear that you are unable organize better dates for IELTS

You can not make an application without IELTS
So have all other documents and money ready in this time and once you get you IELTS score make an application.

And again it will be long 13 week wait for outcome according to website (if lucky you will get it early)

All the best


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Sorry to hear that you are unable organize better dates for IELTS
> 
> You can not make an application without IELTS
> So have all other documents and money ready in this time and once you get you IELTS score make an application.
> ...



Fee is AU$ 715..... right or Au$1012 ???


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

I think nowadays 8 weeks !!


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

EA is getting better
9 weeks for overseas qualifications now 

EA now has fastrack option pay extra 275 AUD 
Application gets allocated to assessor in 5 business days
Its on the website

Wish this service was available earlier this year
I waited 14 weeks for my outcome


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Fee is AU$ 715..... right or Au$1012 ???


https://www.engineersaustralia.org.... Skills Assessment/msa_fees_2015_-_2016v2.pdf

Check it


----------



## addy09 (Aug 27, 2015)

Anyone would like to help me out!! I have submitted my CDR'S ,dated 1st July, I have received the reply from concerned officer he needs additional information for two of my CDR'S. 
He Stated, "You have indicated what you did, you need to now describe HOW you did each task" 

As i have written my all of CDR in same format and manner. your help will be appreciated.
Related Category: Chemical Engineering
cheers


----------



## iamali (Aug 24, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> thanks @iamali & srisydney....
> I tried to get Ielts date early..but no chance. closest date is in Nov.
> Till time...shall i prepare my CDR?


Yes definitely you should prepare all your CDRs, CPD and Summary.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

addy09 said:


> Anyone would like to help me out!! I have submitted my CDR'S ,dated 1st July, I have received the reply from concerned officer he needs additional information for two of my CDR'S.
> He Stated, "You have indicated what you did, you need to now describe HOW you did each task"
> 
> As i have written my all of CDR in same format and manner. your help will be appreciated.
> ...


pls share your CDR


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cdr-cpd-career-episode-summary-statement.html

Started a new thread on how to write CDR-CDP, career episode and summary statements.

Hope seniors will join and shadow light on same.


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

am planning for subclass 489.am a civil engineer passed last year and had no work experience...can you tell average time frame from applying assessment to visa grant? i already have 60 points with competant english


----------



## rohitsaini (Aug 23, 2015)

Dear All,

Does EA assess skills without IELTS score ?
and also does EA does not accept PTE scoring ?
I scored overall 62 in PTE, now my consultant told me that PTE not accepted for skill assessment at EA.

take care,
rohit
B.E. ( Electronics)


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

rohitsaini said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does EA assess skills without IELTS score ?
> and also does EA does not accept PTE scoring ?
> I scored overall 62 in PTE, now my consultant told me that PTE not accepted for skill assessment at EA.


Your consultant is correct. EA needs IELTS for assessment. You can use PTE for increasing the points while filing EOI.


----------



## rohitsaini (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks Sir,
Can you also advise , till what stage age matters in visa( 189 or 190 ) process ?
I was about to complete 40 in march,2016 .
also advise what id CDR ?

regards,


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears, can you please share with me a CDR for Engineering Manager; thanks.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

addy09 said:


> Anyone would like to help me out!! I have submitted my CDR'S ,dated 1st July, I have received the reply from concerned officer he needs additional information for two of my CDR'S.
> He Stated, "You have indicated what you did, you need to now describe HOW you did each task"
> 
> As i have written my all of CDR in same format and manner. your help will be appreciated.
> ...


for example: if *u* have mentioned I overcame a certain obstacle while performing an experiment....*u* have to explain "YOUR CONTRIBUTION" in overcoming the same...something on the lines of " i performed set of tests with varying levels of chemical to study its effect on the outcome and was able to successfully negate the problems caused"....(*u* can also write whether *u* took help of your peers, seniors, any literature or text books)...
ps: go thru the summary statement carefully and try and address all competency element pointers in *ur* CDRs...therein lies the key to *ur* success 


*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

*Weeks required in handing the case to assessor!*



srisydney said:


> EA is getting better
> 9 weeks for overseas qualifications now
> 
> EA now has fastrack option pay extra 275 AUD
> ...


It is awesome as I have applied for EA on 28th July at that time it wasn't there and my case status is still Queued. Can anyone please tell me in how many weeks the case is handed over to assessor if applied through normal channel?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

8 weeks !!


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

*CDR- Skill assesment*

Hi I applied for CDR assessment for professional engineer through fast track option.
I submitted my application on 2nd Sep'15 where it showed queued for assessment. Today (3rd Sept) a case officer was allocated and now it is showing as assessment in progress. 
Can any one let me know how much time it takes for outcome after allotment of case officer.

Thanks


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

A day or two.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

mates 

please help on this....
can EA counts my MBA in CPD 
My MBA is in Family business and entrepreneurship from Sikkim manipal university in Corrospondence....

pls suggest


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears,

Regarding Engineering Technologist; should my Employment reference letter includes my job title same as: Engineering Technologist or there's another alternatives? 

Thanks.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

The job title is immaterial, as long as the duties match the ANZSCO definition of the duties, you're fine.


----------



## intiux (Sep 4, 2015)

*my timeframe*

Hi,

Just wanted to share about my application.

I submitted my application to EA for professional engr (ANZSCO 233511) on 24th june 2015.
It remained "queued for assessment" untill 19th August when I received a notification requesting action from me.
They requested to submit two career episodes as content didn't match description for my ANZSCO code. Additionally, they requested to submit additional proof to support a period of my employment claims. I wrote 2 new career episodes, sent (with translation) a selection of payslips for the period, income tax withholdings for a specific year plus another income tax form, and social security, all related to my employer for the requested period.
Since, I had to wait for documents to be translated, I ended up submitting this additional info on 29th august (a saturday). 
On monday 31th August got my assessment letter.

Cheers,


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

intiux said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to share about my application.
> 
> ...


congrats dear....


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

help needed

has anyone of Telecom network Enginner 263312 has possitive skill assessment from EA?


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Just received my positive assessment from EA.

EA Submission: Aug 16, 2015
EA Fast Tracked: Sep 3, 2015
EA Assessment: Sep 8, 2015
EOI Submission: Sep 8, 2015 (65 points, ANZSCO 233512)
ITA: ..................

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Congratulations bro! Just a small question. What is EA submission??


Kirkoven said:


> Just received my positive assessment from EA.
> 
> EA Submission: Aug 16, 2015
> EA Fast Tracked: Sep 3, 2015
> ...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> Congratulations bro! Just a small question. What is EA submission??


EA Submission is Engineers Australia Skills Assessment.


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Cant we directly apply for fast track?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

I applied for MSA on July 14. So when they introduced this Fast Track service around end of August it was my 7th week. Therefore I did not feel a need to apply to it, since I know a lot of applicants from this thread getting their qualification assessor assigned around 7 to 9 weeks after they applied for the last couple of months. EA also officially changed the waiting time to 9 weeks couple of weeks ago.

However, lately I've started have a dilemma. This is my 9th week, and my file is still seen as "queued for assessment. I know it has only been 2 days since week started and personally I don't mind waiting for the next week either, but I am feeling a little uneasy about this situation. Maybe I should have applied as soon as I notice this fast track thing or should apply now before wasting anymore time. I have also started to believe that maybe normal applicants will be backlogged since a lot of people will just pay for the extra as they already had spent much more and most assessors will be busy with fast track applicants. Maybe it is my pessimism, hopefully this is not true.

Anyway, is there anyone in the same position with me, I mean applied at the same time and waiting ? Am I being too impatient ? Should I just pay the extra 250 AUD for fast track and get it done with or just wait for a couple of days, maybe a week more ?


----------



## mnshpdhyy31 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi guys, i need your help regarding my EA assessment. I have been informed to update my resume as i have gap years in BE, masters and work. I'm not accessing my work that's why i didn't mention about my job in my resume. if i mention it , do i have to give extra documents like salary slips, experience letter etc? 
Also, they asked me details of all the seminars , self study and papers attended or studied. what should i do here as i don't remember dates ?


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> I applied for MSA on July 14. So when they introduced this Fast Track service around end of August it was my 7th week. Therefore I did not feel a need to apply to it, since I know a lot of applicants from this thread getting their qualification assessor assigned around 7 to 9 weeks after they applied for the last couple of months. EA also officially changed the waiting time to 9 weeks couple of weeks ago.
> 
> However, lately I've started have a dilemma. This is my 9th week, and my file is still seen as "queued for assessment. I know it has only been 2 days since week started and personally I don't mind waiting for the next week either, but I am feeling a little uneasy about this situation. Maybe I should have applied as soon as I notice this fast track thing or should apply now before wasting anymore time. I have also started to believe that maybe normal applicants will be backlogged since a lot of people will just pay for the extra as they already had spent much more and most assessors will be busy with fast track applicants. Maybe it is my pessimism, hopefully this is not true.
> 
> Anyway, is there anyone in the same position with me, I mean applied at the same time and waiting ? Am I being too impatient ? Should I just pay the extra 250 AUD for fast track and get it done with or just wait for a couple of days, maybe a week more ?


I think you should wait a bit.. I applied on the 10th July, so only 4 days before you, but I had mine changed to Assessment in progress last Saturday.. Give it some time and no need to worry.. They've stated 9 weeks, so in my case 9 weeks is next Friday the 11th.. All the best!


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

kito101 said:


> I think you should wait a bit.. I applied on the 10th July, so only 4 days before you, but I had mine changed to Assessment in progress last Saturday.. Give it some time and no need to worry.. They've stated 9 weeks, so in my case 9 weeks is next Friday the 11th.. All the best!


Thank you! That was a relief


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> Congratulations bro! Just a small question. What is EA submission??


EA stands for Engineers Australia


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

mnshpdhyy31 said:


> Hi guys, i need your help regarding my EA assessment. I have been informed to update my resume as i have gap years in BE, masters and work. I'm not accessing my work that's why i didn't mention about my job in my resume. if i mention it , do i have to give extra documents like salary slips, experience letter etc?
> Also, they asked me details of all the seminars , self study and papers attended or studied. what should i do here as i don't remember dates ?


please explain that u have gap in years .....where???

during your BE

or after BE ....u joined job later?

exactly in which situation you are....and what is duration of gap?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay friends, please help me if you know or have personally faced this problem. I completed my engineering from Maharashtra, India, where they mention the father's name in the original name i.e. Last-Name First-Name Father's-Name.....since I did my schooling in Orissa my name has always been mentioned everywhere as First Name followed by Last Name (even on the passport)....My Engg University refuses to cooperate and EA says they shall mention the name on the degree awarded on the outcome letter (unless I provide them with a name change document)....so would I face problems if my name is different than on the passport while applying for my PR? the best my university has agreed to is to write my name as "Last-Name First-Name s/o Father's-Name" which is even more ridiculous in my opinion  it could mean "son of" or "shout out"....please help experts


----------



## rohitsaini (Aug 23, 2015)

gnt said:


> EA Submission is Engineers Australia Skills Assessment.


I am about to apply for telecommunication network engineer,
so i need EA assesment,
kindly share me the sequence and info on 
1. EA Assessment,
2. EA CDR,
and 3. EA Fast Track,
when " CDR " need to submitted ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

rohitsaini said:


> I am about to apply for telecommunication network engineer,
> so i need EA assesment,
> kindly share me the sequence and info on
> 1. EA Assessment,
> ...


Step 1:- Please download MSA booklet from EA website and read it.

Step 2:- Make CDR as per instructions in MSA booklet.

Step 3:- apply from EA assessment. u can apply simply or fast track method.

Step 4:- when outcome comes from EA, U can file EOI .....and wait.

Step 5:- EOI will send u invitation to apply.... than u have to send documents....

THese are basic steps buddy and good luck...


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Ohhh is it! Thanks a lot for letting me know.

The question which i asked was that it was mentioned by you 1. EA SUBMISSION. then you fast tracked it. Cant we fast track it from the starting.?


Kirkoven said:


> Digvijayl said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations bro! Just a small question. What is EA submission??
> ...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> Ohhh is it! Thanks a lot for letting me know.
> 
> The question which i asked was that it was mentioned by you 1. EA SUBMISSION. then you fast tracked it. Cant we fast track it from the starting.?


yes


----------



## pav007 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I just got negative outcome from engineers Australia.I have done my bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering and i applied for assessment as Electronics Engineer. (Because one of the assessor told me that i can i apply for electronics engineer after seeing my degree certificates. I have that email and details of the assessor) But today i got negative outcome. Can i ask my assessor to transfer my case to other assessor. The roles are also similar to ANZSCO. Can i anyone this kind of experience?Can i ask him to transfer my case?


Thanks
Pav


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> Just received my positive assessment from EA.
> 
> EA Submission: Aug 16, 2015
> EA Fast Tracked: Sep 3, 2015
> ...


Great..! I too just submitted the EA application today using fast track method. Hope to get the assessment as soon as possible like you...

Cheers,
Bharath


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi,
Is anyone facing issues accessing EA my portal???


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied for my EA assessment in Chemical Engg using CDR Route and the application status still shows "Que For Assessment" application submission date 26/Aug/2015. Can any one guide me on the time frame...........

Thanks


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

pbharath10 said:


> Great..! I too just submitted the EA application today using fast track method. Hope to get the assessment as soon as possible like you...
> 
> Cheers,
> Bharath


pbharath, 

don't worry, You will definitely get the assessment before the October invitation round.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

pav007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I just got negative outcome from engineers Australia.I have done my bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering and i applied for assessment as Electronics Engineer. (Because one of the assessor told me that i can i apply for electronics engineer after seeing my degree certificates. I have that email and details of the assessor) But today i got negative outcome. Can i ask my assessor to transfer my case to other assessor. The roles are also similar to ANZSCO. Can i anyone this kind of experience?Can i ask him to transfer my case?
> 
> 
> ...


Heyy dude

Call the assessor. Tell him/her all this happened. Could he look into the matter and stuffs. Tell them asap!!
I dont think he will transfer the case but then did he email you that you could apply for Electrical? If yes, then quote that email itself and quote what he suggested. 

EA people are careless sometimes. You have to keep nagging them to get your thing done. Careless but helpful people.

Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

vinzy said:


> Okay friends, please help me if you know or have personally faced this problem. I completed my engineering from Maharashtra, India, where they mention the father's name in the original name i.e. Last-Name First-Name Father's-Name.....since I did my schooling in Orissa my name has always been mentioned everywhere as First Name followed by Last Name (even on the passport)....My Engg University refuses to cooperate and EA says they shall mention the name on the degree awarded on the outcome letter (unless I provide them with a name change document)....so would I face problems if my name is different than on the passport while applying for my PR? the best my university has agreed to is to write my name as "Last-Name First-Name s/o Father's-Name" which is even more ridiculous in my opinion  it could mean "son of" or "shout out"....please help experts


I dont think you would face a problem. There are sections where you can post if you have been known as other names as well. You could make an affidavit to say that both these names are of the same people. People even change names after graduation and stuffs and still get things done. Dont worry. 

If the uni can cooperate then it is better to get the First name followed by last name format. If not, doesnt matter. I know how stubborn uni people are. Its your name anyways, they have to put it in the way you wish to have it on the degree. Talk to the higher post people. They understand and cooperate.

Dont worry though, it is not a crime. There are many people who have had similar experience. Maybe create a different thread in the morning time and ask about this issue. 

As per my knowledge, not big of a deal. 
Create a new thread and ask again.

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> I dont think you would face a problem. There are sections where you can post if you have been known as other names as well. You could make an affidavit to say that both these names are of the same people. People even change names after graduation and stuffs and still get things done. Dont worry.
> 
> If the uni can cooperate then it is better to get the First name followed by last name format. If not, doesnt matter. I know how stubborn uni people are. Its your name anyways, they have to put it in the way you wish to have it on the degree. Talk to the higher post people. They understand and cooperate.
> 
> ...


thanks a ton brother.....am thinking of making an affidavit if the uni doesn't cooperate further....and yes i did not think about the section where they have "known by other names"...i'll definitely create another thread and re-post my problem...:fingerscrossed::llama:


----------



## pav007 (Sep 10, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy dude
> 
> Call the assessor. Tell him/her all this happened. Could he look into the matter and stuffs. Tell them asap!!
> I dont think he will transfer the case but then did he email you that you could apply for Electrical? If yes, then quote that email itself and quote what he suggested.
> ...





Ya sudeepdai,
One of the assessor told me my degree was engineering and can apply with Engineers Australia(my degree clearly says Bachelor of technology in computer Science and Engineering) ut my case officer rejected application and recomendded to apply with other assessment bodies.
I will speak with case officer and lets see what he says!


----------



## kunal_m (Sep 7, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how can i contact engineer australia through email? i am facing certain issues


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Guys I have started a new thread especially for those who have been requested for additional info by the assessing officers at Engineers Australia....Kindly share your experiences and queries and hope we all stand with each other  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/862634-additional-info-requested-engineers-australia.html


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

I'm a Mechanical engineer, Applied for EA assessment submitted my CDR on 22/Aug/2015, awaiting outcome, i heard that EA has brought down the time frame as 9 weeks, is it true.


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

I'm a Mechanical engineer, Applied for EA assessment submitted my CDR on 22/Aug/2015, awaiting outcome, i heard that EA has brought down the time frame as 9 weeks, is it true.

_______________________________________________
IELTS - L-7.5, R-7, W-6.5, S-7.5 - 11-Jul-2015
EA applied - Mechanical engineer - 22-Aug-2015
EA outcome - 
Rest of the process -


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a Mechanical engineer, Applied for EA assessment submitted my CDR on 22/Aug/2015, awaiting outcome, i heard that EA has brought down the time frame as 9 weeks, is it true.
> 
> ...


yes they have....but you also have the option of speeding your assessment by opting for the "fast-track" option...it costs 275 AUD extra...all the best for your application buddy


----------



## rohitsaini (Aug 23, 2015)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a Mechanical engineer, Applied for EA assessment submitted my CDR on 22/Aug/2015, awaiting outcome, i heard that EA has brought down the time frame as 9 weeks, is it true.
> 
> ...


hi,
i'm going to apply for assesment through EA after getting band in IELTS,
kindly anyone share me that what is CDR?
I have done by B.E. ( Electronic Engineering) .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rohitsaini (Aug 23, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Step 1:- Please download MSA booklet from EA website and read it.
> 
> Step 2:- Make CDR as per instructions in MSA booklet.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy,

kindly share some more info on CDR,
there are three accord , which one is applicable to us i.e. studied in India ?

thanks again


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

rohitsaini said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> kindly share some more info on CDR,
> there are three accord , which one is applicable to us i.e. studied in India ?
> ...


if u are making CDR...u need not to opt accord system.....

accord system is applicable to those people whose colleges and universities came under them..Please refer the accord links in MSA booklet and check your university in their list.
Indian universities are in Washington Accord...

If you do not have your university listed than you have to make CDR...


----------



## rbeniwal (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello to all 
For career episode, what shoud I include means my academic project or professional work experience project. Please help


----------



## rekha.m (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello Lugia, 
Have you recieved your outcome. 9th week is also over. I applied on July 21st and mine is still queued. 






lugia1 said:


> I applied for MSA on July 14. So when they introduced this Fast Track service around end of August it was my 7th week. Therefore I did not feel a need to apply to it, since I know a lot of applicants from this thread getting their qualification assessor assigned around 7 to 9 weeks after they applied for the last couple of months. EA also officially changed the waiting time to 9 weeks couple of weeks ago.
> 
> However, lately I've started have a dilemma. This is my 9th week, and my file is still seen as "queued for assessment. I know it has only been 2 days since week started and personally I don't mind waiting for the next week either, but I am feeling a little uneasy about this situation. Maybe I should have applied as soon as I notice this fast track thing or should apply now before wasting anymore time. I have also started to believe that maybe normal applicants will be backlogged since a lot of people will just pay for the extra as they already had spent much more and most assessors will be busy with fast track applicants. Maybe it is my pessimism, hopefully this is not true.
> 
> Anyway, is there anyone in the same position with me, I mean applied at the same time and waiting ? Am I being too impatient ? Should I just pay the extra 250 AUD for fast track and get it done with or just wait for a couple of days, maybe a week more ?


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi,

Is anyone getting their cdr done by their agent? 

Thanks


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

+ the above post, i need some easy guide to make CDR, or someone who can make it for a fee.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

rbeniwal said:


> Hello to all
> For career episode, what shoud I include means my academic project or professional work experience project. Please help


both will work for it...


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Does anybody know how much time it takes for the original assessment letter to reach? Are they sending it through snail mail or courier?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mates,

Please confirm that we have to pay fee for EA that includes GST ??


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Visionary said:


> + the above post, i need some easy guide to make CDR, or someone who can make it for a fee.


CDR is all about your education and work experience.....only you are aware of education and work experience....if you will hire anybody...there will be some chances of failure..

It is better to draft yourself.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

anyone here is electronics engineer 233411???

i was assessed by my CDR as eletronic enineer although my experience is with PLC and control circuits of cranes...so when i apply to additional experience, will they consider my occupation and experience to be "closely related"?????????


----------



## ironwill (Jun 18, 2015)

Will the ACS be 3 months for outcome?


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Visionary said:
> 
> 
> > + the above post, i need some easy guide to make CDR, or someone who can make it for a fee.
> ...


Yes i think you are right. I have also drafted my cdr and my agent is finalizing it!


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

rekha.m said:


> Hello Lugia,
> Have you recieved your outcome. 9th week is also over. I applied on July 21st and mine is still queued.


Yes, after a day I wrote that post, my status changed to "Assessment in Progress". A day later, I was asked by the assessor to write two new career episodes as they were found insufficent. I was also asked to upload transcript and testamur for my graduate certificate study from Swinburne University Technology. I prepared my career episodes in 4 days and uploaded them to the system on last Sunday. Today I got the positive outcome as professional engineer (Chemical Engineer) . This was a huge burden for me as I did not have any relative work experience and quite an amount of time has passed since then; not to mention how I was annoyed with the fact that my university was recognized under Washington Accord before October 2014 but not now since it was accredited by ABET not by my home signatory. But finally I pulled through and got this thing done with.

My timeline

Applied for MSA under CDR pathway: 14 July 2015
MSA status changed to "Queued for Assessment" to "Assessment in Progress": 9 September 2015
Additional info was asked by assessor (namely two new career episodes and proof for postgraduate study): 10 September 2015
Additional information uploaded : 13 September 2015
Positive Outcome as Professional Engineer- Chemical Engineer(233111): 16 September 2015

Good luck for everyone!


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have filed for assessment through CDR route with help of consultant. Is there any possibility to check the status of the same without depending on the consultant?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pbharath10 (Jul 14, 2015)

pbharath10 said:


> Great..! I too just submitted the EA application today using fast track method. Hope to get the assessment as soon as possible like you...
> 
> Cheers,
> Bharath


Hi,

I just received a positive assessment after few issues .

1. EA asked for reference letters in Company letter head. I was not able to provide the same. Then they asked if there was any alternative document like appraisal discussion something like that. 

I was able to provide the appraisal document for the present company. But I was not able to provide any thing from my previous organisation as they were least interested to provide any letter. Passed on the same info to EA.

Finally got a positive assessment. But again there is a problem. In the assessment letter My name was addressed as Ms instead of Mr. I have sent a request for the same.


----------



## kito101 (May 15, 2015)

Hi all,

A couple of days ago I got my +ve EA assessment and relative work experience as a Telecommunications Consultant (263312).. I would like to thank all group members for their support and wish all the best of luck on same journey!


----------



## JAWSUKH (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi there!

Could you please tell me while lodging your file for assessment to EA whether you submitted the photocopy of the same transcripts that university issued to you or did you submit an another letter (Sealed by university in their envelope) showing all your marks collectively.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

JAWSUKH said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Could you please tell me while lodging your file for assessment to EA whether you submitted the photocopy of the same transcripts that university issued to you or did you submit an another letter (Sealed by university in their envelope) showing all your marks collectively.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i guess marksheet should suffice.... i submitted only the marksheets


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

JAWSUKH said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Could you please tell me while lodging your file for assessment to EA whether you submitted the photocopy of the same transcripts that university issued to you or did you submit an another letter (Sealed by university in their envelope) showing all your marks collectively.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Transcript in sealed envelope not needed.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Me and wife got positive assessment from Engineers Australia as Engineering Technologists (Code 233914). We filed the documents in July last week. So the outcome came in 8 weeks time. Now I have a doubt, whether the EA will assess only the qualification or experience as well..? How can we calculate the no of years of experience? From the date of qualification mentioned on the EA outcome letter..?


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Didn't you opted for relevant skilled employment where they assess the number of years of your experience and mentions it on your outcome letter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rekha.m (Sep 8, 2014)

You need to opt and pay for the service during skill assessment


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

George2014 said:


> Me and wife got positive assessment from Engineers Australia as Engineering Technologists (Code 233914). We filed the documents in July last week. So the outcome came in 8 weeks time. Now I have a doubt, whether the EA will assess only the qualification or experience as well..? How can we calculate the no of years of experience? From the date of qualification mentioned on the EA outcome letter..?


If you already got the outcome letter, it must have been mentioned on that file. If not then u made a mistake while filing the assessment form, as EA assess both education and experience. Its mentioned in the attached file.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

I had been asked for additional information a month ago and I have finally managed to gather every requisite material for the same. My only doubt is regarding the uploading process. Do I need to upload the documents in the regular sections like "educational transcripts" or in the "supporting file" section. But then in the latter, I can only upload one file whereas I can upload multiple files in the former. Please help people


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey guys,

I graduated in University of Tasmania, Australia and then came back to work in Vietnam for 5 years. Do I need to submit CDR for assessment ?

Thanks.


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

George2014 said:


> Me and wife got positive assessment from Engineers Australia as Engineering Technologists (Code 233914). We filed the documents in July last week. So the outcome came in 8 weeks time. Now I have a doubt, whether the EA will assess only the qualification or experience as well..? How can we calculate the no of years of experience? From the date of qualification mentioned on the EA outcome letter..?


There is no need of assessment from EA for claiming points.

You just have to mention your experience in your EOI and have to select yes or no, whether your experience is related to nominated occupation or not.

At the time of VISA lodge we have to give every docs related to our employment and DIBP will verify our experience. That's it.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

ravirami said:


> There is no need of assessment from EA for claiming points.
> 
> You just have to mention your experience in your EOI and have to select yes or no, whether your experience is related to nominated occupation or not.


Thanks for the clarification mate. 

Are you following the same route? or have you got your experience assessed by EA?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ravirami said:


> There is no need of assessment from EA for claiming points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DIBP has mandated EA to assess work experience. It is written on DIPB website, you may want to check. I guess it's a new update from them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

George2014 said:


> Thanks for the clarification mate.
> 
> Are you following the same route? or have you got your experience assessed by EA?


Yes, I am following the same route.. I already hired MARA agent.. so they are guiding me for this..


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> DIBP has mandated EA to assess work experience. It is written on DIPB website, you may want to check. I guess it's a new update from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still my agent has not give any details about it.. if you have that link please send me.. I will discuss it with my MARA agent.. Thanks..


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

ravirami said:


> Still my agent has not give any details about it.. if you have that link please send me.. I will discuss it with my MARA agent.. Thanks..


guys my friend wanted to apply and she got the letter from EA without the assessment for work experience since less than a year. However she has 20 points for English , so no need for points for work . So can we just choose the job as not relevant , so that no need to assessed by DIBP or EA


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes. That's what I did.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

ag2015 said:


> Yes. That's what I did.


If you don't mind can elaborate your reply..?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Finally...the long wait is over...got my positive outcome today...thank you everyone for their support and guidance...esp alokaggarwal....nebajit....nmurshed...nostalgia nut.....and others....half the battle won...another half remains  best of luck to the new members....


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

vinzy said:


> Finally...the long wait is over...got my positive outcome today...thank you everyone for their support and guidance...esp alokaggarwal....nebajit....nmurshed...nostalgia nut.....and others....half the battle won...another half remains  best of luck to the new members....


congrats


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Congrats bro!!


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> guys my friend wanted to apply and she got the letter from EA without the assessment for work experience since less than a year. However she has 20 points for English , so no need for points for work . So can we just choose the job as not relevant , so that no need to assessed by DIBP or EA


Yes, Work assessment is not mandatory from EA.. Your friend can go further for process..


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

vinzy said:


> Finally...the long wait is over...got my positive outcome today...thank you everyone for their support and guidance...esp alokaggarwal....nebajit....nmurshed...nostalgia nut.....and others....half the battle won...another half remains  best of luck to the new members....


Congrats!!! Must be quite a relief that you can go on with the next steps now!


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi Ravi,

Looks like you have submitted your EOI already which is almost 2 months, haven't you got invite yet...? Have you checked why is that getting so delayed buddy...?:confused2:


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Looks like you have submitted your EOI already which is almost 2 months, haven't you got invite yet...? Have you checked why is that getting so delayed buddy...?:confused2:


Yes Man, but on last draw of 7th Sep 2015, Visa date of Effect was till 27th July 2015 for 60 pointers.. and I submitted mine on 10th August.. So still 14 days backlog is remain to clear.. hopefully will clear on next 9th October draw..


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Yes Man, but on last draw of 7th Sep 2015, Visa date of Effect was till 27th July 2015 for 60 pointers.. and I submitted mine on 10th August.. So still 14 days backlog is remain to clear.. hopefully will clear on next 9th October draw..


Oh Its like they are awarding from higher points to lower then... By the what engineering stream are you of...? I'm a Mechanical Engineer, I submitted my EA application in 22nd august. Looks like I'll get my +ve outcome by Mid November. Planning for writing IELTS on October for securing 7 in all bands. 

Why did they awarded you with Technologist instead of Pro buddy...?:confused2:


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Oh Its like they are awarding from higher points to lower then... By the what engineering stream are you of...? I'm a Mechanical Engineer, I submitted my EA application in 22nd august. Looks like I'll get my +ve outcome by Mid November. Planning for writing IELTS on October for securing 7 in all bands.
> 
> Why did they awarded you with Technologist instead of Pro buddy...?:confused2:


Yes from higher to lower, I completed my bachelor of engineering in the discipline of Mechatronics.. My whole 9.5 years of experience in Automation Industry as Project Engineer and few in Maintenance.. That's why, I choose to go for Engineering Technologists.. For them it is easy to assess my stream..


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Yes from higher to lower, I completed my bachelor of engineering in the discipline of Mechatronics.. My whole 9.5 years of experience in Automation Industry as Project Engineer and few in Maintenance.. That's why, I choose to go for Engineering Technologists.. For them it is easy to assess my stream..


So How much points you claimed for qualification and experience buddy...?


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> So How much points you claimed for qualification and experience buddy...?


Well, for Qualification - 15 & Experience above 8 years - 15 and Age - 30 points so total 60 points..


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Well, for Qualification - 15 & Experience above 8 years - 15 and Age - 30 points so total 60 points..


Well, I have diploma(2004) and B.tech in Mechanical engineering(2014), I have 10 years of Experience in Mechanical Field itself, I applied as Pro.Er. I have submitted only qualification assessment, i did not submit assessment for experience, I decided to deal that with DIBP. Lets see how does it goes...


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Well, I have diploma(2004) and B.tech in Mechanical engineering(2014), I have 10 years of Experience in Mechanical Field itself, I applied as Pro.Er. I have submitted only qualification assessment, i did not submit assessment for experience, I decided to deal that with DIBP. Lets see how does it goes...


Same here man.. Anyhow DIBP is going to assess our experience.. Better they assess our experience rather than EA..


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Same here man.. Anyhow DIBP is going to assess our experience.. Better they assess our experience rather than EA..


Ya, If an Assessing Authority includes an assessment of employment in a skills assessment, and for whatever reason it is not favorable, then you are stuck with that assessment. Therefore, I would prefer a successful skill assessment only, and to argue the point of employment, with the Immigration Department if necessary. 

That's what my attorney suggested me.


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey..Help please
Am a civil engineer from India (just passed).I like to know some details can you please help

1.my own brother in Australia so I can apply for visa 489 family sponsored(I have 60 points only at this moment, no work experience too) , what are drawbacks this visa have? Processing time (from EOI to visa grant time),job opportunities, etc etc

2. My second option is going for masters in a Australian university but its require huge money(its ok .somewhat we can manage)Am bit confused about visa 489 or student visa..

3.Whats the level of difficult in study(in Australian universities) compare to Indian universities ,.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Guys any idea about the invitation process? We have submitted EOI on 26.09.2015. Will they consider for next round of invitation? I am aware that people with higher points will get preference. 

Normally how fast we will get the EOI acknowledgment..?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

George2014 said:


> Guys any idea about the invitation process? We have submitted EOI on 26.09.2015. Will they consider for next round of invitation? I am aware that people with higher points will get preference.


Yeah hopefully, fingers crossed...5/10/2015 is the d day...BTW what's your points tally?


Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

vinzy said:


> Yeah hopefully, fingers crossed...5/10/2015 is the d day...BTW what's your points tally?


Engineering Technologist with 60 Points for 189 Visa.


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

George2014 said:


> Engineering Technologist with 60 Points for 189 Visa.


Now there are two draws per month.. In coming month, one is on 9th & 2nd is on 23rd...

I am expecting on 23rd with 60 points as per the current trends..

You can see my details in my signature..


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Now there are two draws per month.. In coming month, one is on 9th & 2nd is on 23rd...
> 
> I am expecting on 23rd with 60 points as per the current trends..
> 
> You can see my details in my signature..


I just pray to the almighty I get it on 5/10  just be hopeful bro...these things hardly follow any particular trend 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

vinzy said:


> I just pray to the almighty I get it on 5/10  just be hopeful bro...these things hardly follow any particular trend
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Hey Man, Now there is not any draw on 5th.. Now it is on 9th October.. 

Visit this link : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

BY the way, How many points are you claiming?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Hey Man, Now there is not any draw on 5th.. Now it is on 9th October..
> 
> Visit this link : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> BY the way, How many points are you claiming?


Ooh that's a bit sad.... am claiming 65 points  (30+15for bachelors+20 for pte)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Hey Man, Now there is not any draw on 5th.. Now it is on 9th October..
> 
> Visit this link : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> BY the way, How many points are you claiming?


So what do u feel?can I get an invite in first round itself??  wish they could show the rankings or something

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

vinzy said:


> So what do u feel?can I get an invite in first round itself??  wish they could show the rankings or something
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Yes Man, definitely you will get ITA on 9th October.. Cheers..


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Yes Man, definitely you will get ITA on 9th October.. Cheers..


Cool....fingers crossed bro  since am on mobile could you share your timelines?


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiljohnforever said:


> Hey..Help please
> Am a civil engineer from India (just passed).I like to know some details can you please help
> 
> 1.my own brother in Australia so I can apply for visa 489 family sponsored(I have 60 points only at this moment, no work experience too) , what are drawbacks this visa have? Processing time (from EOI to visa grant time),job opportunities, etc etc
> ...


Log onto the skill select website for details for 489 visa...in order to claim points from your relative you need to be there for atleast a year (if rules haven't changed), I would suggest you to try and reach atleast 55 points and seek state sponsorship instead....but since am not going through any of those options...I will not be able to say for sure if its safer....and as per my bro who is in Melbourne..courses are intensive and one needs to study on a regular basis to keep up with the curriculum... Also the option of entering into oz as a PR allows you to apply for csp scholarship thereby reducing the tuition fees to a great extent...am banking upon that for my masters in civil

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

And akhiljohnforever, do you have 60 points before or after seeking sponsorship?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

vinzy said:


> And akhiljohnforever, do you have 60 points before or after seeking sponsorship?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


hey i have 60 points after seeking sponsorship .....
25+15+10+10=60 points
age+btech+englsih+sponsorship=60 points


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

vinzy said:


> Cool....fingers crossed bro  since am on mobile could you share your timelines?


189 | Engineering Technologist - 233914

07/02/2015 - IELTS 6.5 | 08/06/2015 – Engineers Australia App. Submitted |10/08/2015 - Engineers Australia + 10/08/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

rohitsaini said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> kindly share some more info on CDR,
> there are three accord , which one is applicable to us i.e. studied in India ?
> ...


Hi bud, 
India doesnt have signatory status for all universities at the moment. except for tier-I institutes. e.g. IISc, TIFR, IIT, NIT. Thanks to the new MHRD minister, she atleast compelled Engineers Australia to consider certain universities in India under the accord.
So our regular route would be CDR.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

It's awesome of sharma47 to upload his cdr application here. However, a word of caution for fellow applicants. Please treat it solely as an example and its extremely important that the CDR is entirely your OWN work, because EA has a very strong plagiarism checker at their end, so even a few lines from here and there may land you in trouble.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

sharma47 said:


> Hi bud, India doesnt have signatory status for all universities at the moment. except for tier-I institutes. e.g. IISc, TIFR, IIT, NIT. Thanks to the new MHRD minister, she atleast compelled Engineers Australia to consider certain universities in India under the accord. So our regular route would be CDR. Kindly send me your query I will be glad to share my CDR with you, oh wait, may be I can upload it here? Let me check. Ok, so I uploaded the three career episodes of mine and the CPD and the report in tabular form. I would recommend LaTex for a high quality document. I applied for it today. paid 900 AUD including fast track option. But am confused my degree is in electrical engineering but what I actually did had to do with both electrical and electronics .



I strongly suggest you remove your CDR from here because if someone copies yours even your application will be denied due to plagiarism and your money will go waste. 

I have heard cases where even the PR was cancelled upon issuance if CDR was found copied at a later stage. So for instance if you apply, get a positive from EA, get your PR based on that and then later share your CDR and then share that CDR with someone. Say if they copy yours (even partly), you will be held equally responsible and will risk losing your PR status. This is serious stuff. So please delete it would be my advice.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

kk1234 said:


> I strongly suggest you remove your CDR from here because if someone copies yours even your application will be denied due to plagiarism and your money will go waste.
> 
> I have heard cases where even the PR was cancelled upon issuance if CDR was found copied at a later stage. So for instance if you apply, get a positive from EA, get your PR based on that and then later share your CDR and then share that CDR with someone. Say if they copy yours (even partly), you will be held equally responsible and will risk losing your PR status. This is serious stuff. So please delete it would be my advice.


Ooh now that's something really serious...thanks for the input... I was going to share my cdr with someone too....anyway shall refrain till I get my grant  

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

kk1234 said:


> I strongly suggest you remove your CDR from here because if someone copies yours even your application will be denied due to plagiarism and your money will go waste.
> 
> I have heard cases where even the PR was cancelled upon issuance if CDR was found copied at a later stage. So for instance if you apply, get a positive from EA, get your PR based on that and then later share your CDR and then share that CDR with someone. Say if they copy yours (even partly), you will be held equally responsible and will risk losing your PR status. This is serious stuff. So please delete it would be my advice.


Damn, the edit button is gone. I cant delete it


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Try to use the report button near the Thanks button. Moderators may be able to help you to delete the files.


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a doubt guys. The places where I studied my Undergrad, Masters and ongoing PhD.
Undergrad: Electrical Engineering
Masters: Electrical Engineering
PhD Electrical Engineering
But the definition of EA of electrical engineer seems to be restricted to High voltage or high power stuff. While the definition of Electronics Engineer is low power stuff.
Many places donot consider electrical and electronics to be different. In all sensibility, electronics engineering is a subset of electrical engineering.
So I applied under electronics engineer code, even though my degree's have electrical engineering on them. Because my specialization became a combination of Electromagnetics, Telecomm, Wireless Power Transfer(280mWatts to 200 Watts) and Touch, proximity and Hover Sensors.
And my PhD thesis is for sending wireless signals within the marine vessels, so again there is a bit of Marine Engineer there.
I am not sure what EA will consider it as. Any pointers? Thanks in Advance. 
Btw whoever needs a CDR in latex format can PM me. I personally would recommend documents to be built on Latex rather than MS word. Formatting is a pain in the neck in case of word.


----------



## vishbin (Oct 12, 2015)

Has anyone written a Career Episode for 9500 words? Will exceeding the word limit suggested be acceptable to EA?


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

Guys , new fast track MSA skillset: level 1 
is damn fast, I applied for it on 1st October 2015. On 7th October they asked for additional information.
I provided it on 12th October.
I got it positively assessed today on 13th October 2015. I got an email from them and a PDF copy. 
Mind you, I didnt go for qualification assessment.
900 AUD cost is worth its money, you dont have to wait too long now.


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

vishbin said:


> Has anyone written a Career Episode for 9500 words? Will exceeding the word limit suggested be acceptable to EA?


I am of an opinion, that the EA guys want the CDR to be written in proper English with 2000-2300 Words at the maximum. Most important thing is the Summary Statement.
You require all the career episodes combined together to cover all the professional codes.

Lets Say you write your CDR:
"
Paragraph/section 2.3

.... Since, the existing PUT and EMAT transceiver systems had several practical limitations to address the communication range and alignment issues. I realized the only way to solve both these issues is a truly EM wave based communication system. henceforth I recaled from my undergraduate coursework on EM fields, that I could use the metal as a channel to excite surface radio waves and conduct the communication. Such a system will be medium range(200m to 400 m), implying covering the entire metal complex , in the given case a ship [PE 3.3]. 
.......
"
Please note that the competency code for PE 3.3 is innovative, creative demeanor etc.
It is always a good idea to add this code under [] reference brackets. Its the quickest way to keep their attention into the CDR. Then again mention it in your Summary of statement table. Where in the third column you have to mention the paragraph number in this case 2.3.
Since, my case was a bit different, I put up demo videos of my inventions in the CDR. Because, even patent bodies nor the IEEE journal review committees ever believed what I claimed until they saw my demo videos to support my claims. May be that helped them to understand my CDR's really fast.

I got my skill assessed in 13 days time. Actually it would have taken much lesser, but I delayed due to my busy schedule, else I would have gotten it within 8 days. I applied for Fast-track scheme. Good luck friend.


----------



## harish_vemuri (Oct 13, 2015)

Actually I am planing for the skill level-1 assessment with EA for Aeronautical engineering-233911. I took my ielts and able to get 6 in each section. My situation is I don't have work experience and can anyone suggest me how to write CDR with academic projects.


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

harish_vemuri said:


> Actually I am planing for the skill level-1 assessment with EA for Aeronautical engineering-233911. I took my ielts and able to get 6 in each section. My situation is I don't have work experience and can anyone suggest me how to write CDR with academic projects.


 Write a CDR based on your academic projects. Try to include in each paragraph a competency claim.


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

What is the benefit of indian hrd minister initiates of getting indian institutes registered under washington accord... as I have done my engineering from NIT, AM I EXEMPT from assessment...


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> What is the benefit of indian hrd minister initiates of getting indian institutes registered under washington accord... as I have done my engineering from NIT, AM I EXEMPT from assessment...


Well, this is a new development, I think it started in year 2015. No matter which accord, *assessment has to be done*. However, you WONT need to write a CDR if you are under any of those accord. All you have to do is upload your CV, passport photo, all colour scanned documents pertaining to your Degree. i.e. Marksheets/transcripts, degree certificate. Colour Scanned copy of your English language test(IELTS with 6.0). No need of attestation etc. 

Use fast track system of assessment. The assessment ouctome time ranges between 2 days to 15 days. 
Tip: Use Camscan app for android on your phone. It takes a picture of ur document and provides you and option of cropping and then coverts it into a scanned PDF of JPEG. Very helpful smartphone app.


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey senior expats,
I have a question and I know this question at this stage is really a foolish one but I got stuck and confused with this.

Background:
1. I have got my skills assessed from EA in 2010 and at that time I was working for OF's, an organization of Govt. of India. Then EA use to simply do skill assessment, they were not doing work experience assessment separately which they do now-a-days as an additional assessment service. In the CDR, I have written all the 3 career episodes from my job experience only and I have also submitted all the necessary documents related to my experience like pay slips, reference (experience) letter, etc. 
2. I got promoted in 2012 and as on date I am working with the same organization.
3. As EA skill assessment outcome is valid for lifetime, I requested a fresh issue of outcome in April'2014 and got the same. 
4. With that assessment outcome and 11 years of experience in same organization, I claimed points for experience (>8 years) and got an invite on 7 Sep 2015 and lodged my visa on 24 Sep 2015.

Question:
Was that necessary for me that I would have got my work experience assessed separately or the EA letter of outcome and the 11 years experience in same organization will suffice?


PS: I have front loaded every thing viz, EA letter of outcome, CDR submitted to EA, experience letter from employer, promotion order of 2012, appointment letter of 2004, inter department transfer order of 2014, bank statement of salary a/c from 2006 onwards, ITR's (which were available), Form 16 and 26AS, NPS (Pension) account statement, etc.. 

Please give ur opinion regarding the question and CO's expected additional requirement, if any...........


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

As far as I know, it isn't compulsory to get your experience assessed.


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

Just wanted to thank you all for the support over the years.

Janaka


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks ag2015


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,
My partner is trying to apply for EA skills assessment and preparing docs.
Problem is,his current MNC company HR is not willing provide RnR.
And his manager agreed to provide RnR on valid stamp paper in required format.
Does EA accepts RnR reference letter on stamp paper?
Other option is manager agreed to provide RnR on company letter head.but if HR knows about it during EA verification,then HR will fire both n will be sacked out.
Please suggest.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

mohiseena400 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My partner is trying to apply for EA skills assessment and preparing docs.
> Problem is,his current MNC company HR is not willing provide RnR.
> And his manager agreed to provide RnR on valid stamp paper in required format.
> ...


This is tricky!

Ref on stamp paper of INR 20 would be sufficient.
It completely depends on the EA officer, if he/she finds a need to verify with the HR of the company then u can land into trouble.
U need to b positive, as you are not doing anything illegal.
I insist you to apply a fast track application. (this may prompt them to provide immediate result)

Good luck


----------



## mohiseena400 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mike95 said:


> This is tricky!
> 
> Ref on stamp paper of INR 20 would be sufficient.
> It completely depends on the EA officer, if he/she finds a need to verify with the HR of the company then u can land into trouble.
> ...


Mike95,
Thank you very much for the reply.
I will proceed with stamp paper.


----------



## Project_Aus (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum and aspiring to migrate to Australia. Mine ANZSCO code is 233111 and experienced. Understand that Skill assessment would be done by EA but not by ACS.
Still I have few queries on this.

EA assessment is off line?
All docs should be of originals?
IELTS score must required for assessment? (Not given so far)

request to help with any previous post indicating detailed EA CDR process, if exist.

Many thanks to all in advance.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears,
Have any one experience with Country Education Profile? Time frame? Outcome?
EA feedback me that they send my undergraduate degree to the Country Education Profile team & it will take one month to receive feedback :-(


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

Has anyone received their assessment result recently? What's your timeframe /TAT? I'm on my 7th week but I'm hoping to receive the result from EA as early as 8-9weeks. I want to lodge my EOI before the November 20 invitation round. Anyone here had positive results earlier than 10weeks?


----------



## vism (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi, 
Can anyone please help me with my query? 
I'm planning to apply for assessment under 263311 for immigration under subclass 189. 
I completed my bachelor of engineering in 2006 with specialization in "Electronics and Communication". 
Post that I have worked for 8.5 years in telecom BSS. My primary job includes design, development and configuration of software components for telecom billing and mediation. I have implemented solution for many telecom operators. 
If I apply for assessment can I expect a positive assessment from EA? 
Regards, 
Vism


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears,
Have any one experience with Country Education Profile? Time frame? Outcome?
EA feedback me that they send my undergraduate degree to the Country Education Profile team & it will take one month to receive feedback :-(


----------



## medo10 (Apr 1, 2014)

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears,
> Have any one experience with Country Education Profile? Time frame? Outcome?
> EA feedback me that they send my undergraduate degree to the Country Education Profile team & it will take one month to receive feedback :-(


Hi 
Country Education Profiles (CEPs) is designated to provide a feedback about your qualification. This could be a feedback about your university/ institution, and if this university is recognized in the country where you get your qualification. It could be also a comparing about your study qualification and the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF). 
If you already get your degree from recognized university, it should be fine.
Could I ask you from where you get your qualification?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

From Egypt.


----------



## medo10 (Apr 1, 2014)

engfahmi said:


> From Egypt.


if your university is officially recognised by egyptyain government, it will be fine. be cool


----------



## medo10 (Apr 1, 2014)

engfahmi said:


> From Egypt.


if your university is officially recognized by Egyptian government, it will be fine. be cool


----------



## medo10 (Apr 1, 2014)

check this link
https://internationaleducation.gov....sations/Pages/Services-for-organisations.aspx


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Need Help*

Hi All,

My brother-in-law works at Bharat Dynamics limited (Government Employee) as Quality Control Inspector. He has done BE in Electronics and communication. 

He is having total 9 years of experience as Quality Control Inspector and he looks mainly the Quality of Missiles.

He is interested in applying for Australian PR and not sure about ANZAC Code and also wants to know that there would be any complication as he works as Quality Control Inspector at BDL (Bharat Dynamics Limited) which integrates Missiles.

Gurus, Request you to provide as much as information which can lead him in right direction.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My brother-in-law works at Bharat Dynamics limited (Government Employee) as Quality Control Inspector. He has done BE in Electronics and communication.
> 
> ...


Hello

He can apply under code 233411 Electronics Engineer
Provided his work profile matches his education.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Has anyone received their assessment result recently? What's your timeframe /TAT? I'm on my 7th week but I'm hoping to receive the result from EA as early as 8-9weeks. I want to lodge my EOI before the November 20 invitation round. Anyone here had positive results earlier than 10weeks?


It generally takes about 12 weeks.
Relax. The assessment officer will contact you.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mike95 said:


> Hello
> 
> He can apply under code 233411 Electronics Engineer
> Provided his work profile matches his education.
> ...


Please could you also assist what path he should follow for assessment.... He is having overseas BE degree.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

That depends on whether his degree is recognized under one of the accords. If it isn't, CDR is your only option.


----------



## johnty980 (Nov 5, 2015)

*msa application status*

dear, i am getting same message when i send mail to engineers australia to check the msa application status. its showing they are checking application that were send 8th august. this message i am getting from 28th October till today. How long they need to check each days application?


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

ag2015 said:


> That depends on whether his degree is recognized under one of the accords. If it isn't, CDR is your only option.


He has done his BE from Hyderabad India and college is accredited. How may give clear picture on this?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Check the board of India's National Board of Accreditation to find out if his university is part of the accords. Even if it is, he can use the accord only if he graduated AFTER the date on which india became part of those accords which is somewhere in 2014 I believe.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey all, 
In your EA outcome...do you have employer's name written?

How will DIBP knows which employer are they talking about?


----------



## elwa84a (Nov 8, 2015)

HELOO ALL 


I HAVE FEW QUESTIONS REGARDING THE EA CDR 

my 1st question about the reference letter : should it contains all my tasks or its enough to mention the position and if its not possible to mention the task while its required wheather tasks signed by direct manager without HR stamp will be enough?

2nd can i write all episodes based on my work in same authority as 2 projects and one overall work in the same authority?

3rd i would appreciate so much if ANY ELECTRONIC ENGINEER can send me a copy of your CDR as aguide 

thanks again


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi All,

If EA assess you as Engineering Technologist even if you applied for some other occupations like Electrical Engineer/ Mechanical Eng, how they assess the skilled employment afterwards?Based on the occupation you chose in first place or Engineering Technologist?

According to basic rules, EA supposed to Compare your Job Duties mentioned in reference letter with The ANZSCO code description of the occupation you chose but what about when they assess you as Engineering Technologist instead of the one you applied?

Plus Engineering Technologist occupation doesn't have much ANZSCO description except this one line "*Analyses and modifies new and existing engineering technologies and applies them in the testing and implementation of engineering projects. Registration or licensing may be required.*"
which can be interpreted in lot of ways?

so, any idea?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,

EA are very helpful; send your CV with your University Certificate to them & they will help / nominate for you the right code to apply on.
I did that & they replied & nominated for me the Engineering Technologist one.
Thanks.







lonelyheartz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If EA assess you as Engineering Technologist even if you applied for some other occupations like Electrical Engineer/ Mechanical Eng, how they assess the skilled employment afterwards?Based on the occupation you chose in first place or Engineering Technologist?
> 
> ...


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi All, If EA assess you as Engineering Technologist even if you applied for some other occupations like Electrical Engineer/ Mechanical Eng, how they assess the skilled employment afterwards?Based on the occupation you chose in first place or Engineering Technologist? According to basic rules, EA supposed to Compare your Job Duties mentioned in reference letter with The ANZSCO code description of the occupation you chose but what about when they assess you as Engineering Technologist instead of the one you applied? Plus Engineering Technologist occupation doesn't have much ANZSCO description except this one line "Analyses and modifies new and existing engineering technologies and applies them in the testing and implementation of engineering projects. Registration or licensing may be required." which can be interpreted in lot of ways? so, any idea?


If your work ex and education qualifications are strong then choose professional engineer (PE). If EA thinks they are not strong enough they will downgrade you to ET. If they think it's not even worth an ET, they will mark it as negative assessment. It never works the other way, that is, you apply for ET and they assess you as PE.


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

kk1234 said:


> If your work ex and education qualifications are strong then choose professional engineer (PE). If EA thinks they are not strong enough they will downgrade you to ET. If they think it's not even worth an ET, they will mark it as negative assessment. It never works the other way, that is, you apply for ET and they assess you as PE.


Hi kk1234,

Thanks for your reply.

My question was actually, how they grade someones Skilled Employment? Lets Give an example.

Sam Applied for Telecom Engineering (PE Category) when he has a degree of Electrical Engineering and His work experiences are related to Telecom Eng. and he also applied for skilled employment assessment (Preparing all his reference letters mentioning his duties according to Telecom Engineering).

But EA decided that his education and work exp are not strong enough (as you said earlier), so they decided to assess him as Engineering Technologist. But according to SOL list Engineering Technologist is a standalone occupation and have their own ANZSCO code description.

In that case how they will assess Sam's Skilled employment Claim? Because his reference letters mentioned his duties according to Telecom Engineering anzsco code description not Engineering Technologist.

Will he still be able to claim points for his telecom eng work exp? EA just changed his occupation from Telecom Eng to Engineering Technologist.

Really would like to have comments from other seniors too..

Thanks.


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi kk1234, Thanks for your reply. My question was actually, how they grade someones Skilled Employment? Lets Give an example. Sam Applied for Telecom Engineering (PE Category) when he has a degree of Electrical Engineering and His work experiences are related to Telecom Eng. and he also applied for skilled employment assessment (Preparing all his reference letters mentioning his duties according to Telecom Engineering). But EA decided that his education and work exp are not strong enough (as you said earlier), so they decided to assess him as Engineering Technologist. But according to SOL list Engineering Technologist is a standalone occupation and have their own ANZSCO code description. In that case how they will assess Sam's Skilled employment Claim? Because his reference letters mentioned his duties according to Telecom Engineering anzsco code description not Engineering Technologist. Will he still be able to claim points for his telecom eng work exp? EA just changed his occupation from Telecom Eng to Engineering Technologist. Really would like to have comments from other seniors too.. Thanks.


In my case everything matched so it was no issue. But what I think is that if EA assesses you as ET, when you file for your EOI, you need to apply under the ET code irrespective of your basic degree. This is because ET is for all engineering occupations. You will then claim your points under the ET category / code and your application will proceed accordingly there after. The visa officer does not care about your basic engineering degree as long as you have been assessed as an ET because all engineering occupations can go under ET.


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

kk1234 said:


> In my case everything matched so it was no issue. But what I think is that if EA assesses you as ET, when you file for your EOI, you need to apply under the ET code irrespective of your basic degree. This is because ET is for all engineering occupations. You will then claim your points under the ET category / code and your application will proceed accordingly there after. The visa officer does not care about your basic engineering degree as long as you have been assessed as an ET because all engineering occupations can go under ET.


Hi kk1234,

Thanks. Understood.

In my case, I need those work experience points that's why i am concerned about work exp assessment. i am afraid if i apply under a specific occupation and EA give me ET recognition, i might not be able to claim those work exp points..


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Guys, what is the advantage of being classified as Professional Eng, compared to Engineering Tech? Is it easier to find job as a PE?


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi kk1234, Thanks. Understood. In my case, I need those work experience points that's why i am concerned about work exp assessment. i am afraid if i apply under a specific occupation and EA give me ET recognition, i might not be able to claim those work exp points..


 In fact it is better to get the ET assessment by EA. ET is easier to score than PE. So for instance you have 2 years of PE exp and 2 years of ET exp, aim claiming 4 years of ET exp to get the required points than trying for PE. Your application can then proceed with higher (more number of points) as ET under the ET occupation code. What's bad or wrong in that?? It all depends on how you apply for so be careful there.


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

AyamS said:


> Guys, what is the advantage of being classified as Professional Eng, compared to Engineering Tech? Is it easier to find job as a PE?


PEs usually get an invite faster. Also it maybe easier to get a job as a PE once you arrive in Aus. Easier admission for courses. More opportunities for state sponsorships. You can then apply in your field (occupation code) during PR. ET quotas tend to fill up fairly quickly since all engineers fall under ET. Invites usually require higher points.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

kk1234 said:


> PEs usually get an invite faster. Also it maybe easier to get a job as a PE once you arrive in Aus. Easier admission for courses. More opportunities for state sponsorships. You can then apply in your field (occupation code) during PR. ET quotas tend to fill up fairly quickly since all engineers fall under ET. Invites usually require higher points.


So basically if for example, PE needs 60 points, ET needs 65 points? 

Btw, just wondering as I haven't reached that stage yet, how much did you guys pay for the assessment?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

kk1234 said:


> PEs usually get an invite faster. Also it maybe easier to get a job as a PE once you arrive in Aus. Easier admission for courses. More opportunities for state sponsorships. You can then apply in your field (occupation code) during PR. ET quotas tend to fill up fairly quickly since all engineers fall under ET. Invites usually require higher points.


This is incorrect information. As of now all PE occupations and ET would receive invites at 60 points. As far the the DiAC is concerned,, there is no gradation between ET and PE - other are different but equally skilled occupations.


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> This is incorrect information. As of now all PE occupations and ET would receive invites at 60 points. As far the the DiAC is concerned,, there is no gradation between ET and PE - other are different but equally skilled occupations.


I have personally known cases where PEs get an invite faster / earlier than ETs. I am not saying that ETs don't but they may have to wait for a few rounds. There is a difference between PEs and ETs. PEs are one scale higher than ETs, even for DIAC.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Your source is anecdotal at best. There is no gradation of ANZSCOs from the DIAC and nor is there any preferential invitation mechanism. Everyone who is above the 60 point threshold gets an invite, except for occupations that are oversubscribed and under pro rata arrangement.


----------



## liaquat85 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have got my response in one day.

I submitted it online on Monday Evening and on Tuesday evening i got a positive reply. 

I did my bachelors from Pakistan and Masters from Germany, currently i am in Australia doing my PhD.

I have one question what does it mean ??

Highest Relevant Qualification
Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed
Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
Skilled Migration points test:

Institution
Friedrich-Alexander-Universität
Erlangen-Nürnberg

Completed / Awarded 
Awarded 

Date 
July 2014 

AQF Level
Masters Degree


Is there any way that i can get some extra points from this master degree ??


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

liaquat85 said:


> I have got my response in one day.
> 
> I submitted it online on Monday Evening and on Tuesday evening i got a positive reply.
> 
> ...


What it means is your highest qualification at the time of application is Masters Degree. I think no extra points is given for that as a doctorate is required for the extra 5 points. 

Its just to tell you that your masters degree has been accepted as a qualified masters degree if you want to apply for jobs in AU. If the masters degree was taken in AU, thats a different story because last I was made to understand is that Masters Degree is also considered as professional year already.

I think what extra points you could try to obtain is the "Professional year in Australia for at least 12 months in the four years before the day you were invited to apply" which carries 5 extra points. PhD is also considered as professional line already, if I am not mistaken.

Or am I wrong there guys?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

You're right that there are no extra points for a masters degree.


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Guys i am very happy to inform that within just 4 days i got a positive assessment from engineers australia, i did not had any work experience and just based my cdr's on my bachelors project. If you guys need any help regarding this please p.m me.

I thank everyone on this forum who have and had guided people like me. 

Thanks


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> You're right that there are no extra points for a masters degree.


I have done my masters from australia so would i get points for it or not??


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> I have done my masters from australia so would i get points for it or not??


For the masters degree qualification, no. Masters degree and bachelors degree carries the same points. 

But, try ask around if you could try to gain 5 points for professional year in Au. I am not sure where I read it, but someone wrote something regarding how doing a masters degree is similar to doing a professional year. 

Maybe u omit it during EOI, and ask your CO if it is still applicable?


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

But my masters degree is from an australian uni and its recognized from engineers australia, i asked my agent and he says you will get points for that. Please provide the link of the source from where you got this info that you will not get 5 points for masters


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

And i mean to say australian education definitely has got points, your bigtime mistaken bro.


----------



## johnson_tade (May 25, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> Guys i am very happy to inform that within just 4 days i got a positive assessment from engineers australia, i did not had any work experience and just based my cdr's on my bachelors project. If you guys need any help regarding this please p.m me.
> 
> I thank everyone on this forum who have and had guided people like me.
> 
> Thanks


Hello, please i would love to know how you were able to write 3 episodes based on only one project. 

Thanks


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> And i mean to say australian education definitely has got points, your bigtime mistaken bro.


Ah, sorry I was not clear. You do get points for it, obviously. What I meant is you won't get EXTRA points for it. you get the same points as you would get for a bachelors degree.


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

You get 15 fo bachelors and 5 for masters, as far as i know


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Disregard the message I sent above. Was misinformed. Sorry


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> You get 15 fo bachelors and 5 for masters, as far as i know


No you don't. What you are getting is 

"At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard" which carries 15 points.

and 

"One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement" which carries 5 points.

I was wrong about the not getting the 5 points for studying in Au.


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Read the bachelors thing again and try to interpret it, you are the first person telling me this thing that we dont get points for bachelors, then whats the point for getting it assessed from EA?


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

You get 15 for bachelors. 0 for masters. There are no extra points for masters degree.


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Hahahah, even your mistaken bro, i think instead of spreading the wrong news you guys should check your sources and then post on this forum.


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> Hahahah, even your mistaken bro, i think instead of spreading the wrong news you guys should check your sources and then post on this forum.


My source is the DIBP website: 

At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard: 15 Points

Doctorate from an Australian educational institution or other doctorate of a recognised standard: 20 Points

You do not get extra points for a masters degree. 

I already have the 189 and have a masters degree so I know there are no extra points for a masters degree.


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

There are 5 points though for the following below:

One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

What is the major of your masters??


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

The DIBP says that minimum 2 years of fulltime study would fetch you 5 points.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> The DIBP says that minimum 2 years of fulltime study would fetch you 5 points.


"You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.

Your course or courses must:
be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
have given all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia."

Is what you are talking about, I assume. It is NOT primarily due to you having a masters degree, but it is given because you took your masters degree in Australia, with an Australian educational institution. 

So its not categorized under Qualification, it is categorized under Australian Study Requirement. If I have a masters degree from anywhere except Australia, I do not get it because its not an Australian educational institution and/or I was not physically in Australia, if it was indeed in an Australian educational institution outside of Australia.

Your facts are inaccurate sir. It is not wrong, but inaccurate. So please refrain from saying something is wrong, unless you are absolutely sure that you are 100% correct.


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

AyamS said:


> "You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution. Your course or courses must: be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS) have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study have given all instruction in English have been completed while you were physically in Australia have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia." Is what you are talking about, I assume. It is NOT primarily due to you having a masters degree, but it is given because you took your masters degree in Australia, with an Australian educational institution. So its not categorized under Qualification, it is categorized under Australian Study Requirement. If I have a masters degree from anywhere except Australia, I do not get it because its not an Australian educational institution and/or I was not physically in Australia, if it was indeed in an Australian educational institution outside of Australia. Your facts are inaccurate sir. It is not wrong, but inaccurate. So please refrain from saying something is wrong, unless you are absolutely sure that you are 100% correct.


Yes that's precisely what I meant as well. I have a masters not from Aus so I couldn't get points. If you have one from Aus then you can. But I think there is some requirement for that as well like it should be a minimum 2 years course or something.


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

I am really sorry guys i just got confused in my own things, sorry about that. Next time i will be careful of what i post in this group, 

thanks a lot


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm a production engineer & recently gave my IELTS exam and waiting for the results; in the meantime i have to concentrate on preparing CDR for my work assessment. So can anyone help me with this; any kind of help will be much appreciated.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> Guys i am very happy to inform that within just 4 days i got a positive assessment from engineers australia, i did not had any work experience and just based my cdr's on my bachelors project. If you guys need any help regarding this please p.m me.
> 
> I thank everyone on this forum who have and had guided people like me.
> 
> Thanks



Congratulations! I would love to ask you some question but i'm not able to send PM yet.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Friends, 

I am posting this question on behalf of my friend. Please advice. 

Currently, she is on her 457 visa and is working in Australia and have a total of 7 years experience as Electrical Engineering Draft Person. They are planning to file skilled independent visa. 

Her qualification is Diploma in Electronics and Communication. so her total study is 10+3. Her query is that For Engineers Australia assessment what is the minimum qualification required. We found that they are looking for 10+2+2 year advanced diploma (how it will be assessed for indian diploma holder(where education will be 10+ 3 year diploma.)

Please share your experience and help us.


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am considering to apply for the skilled independent visa to Australia as a Chemical Engineer. As my undergraduate engineering degree is a non-accreditted one, I have to write the CDR. I have an issues related to the continuing professional development part. I graduated from the engineering degree in 2008, but dont have any experience in chemical engineering. My employments are completely irrelevant to my area. In addition, I am now studying a master degree in accounting in Australia. I do think of going back to engineering one day soon, ideally in a job that I can combine it with accounting. 

With that background, what I am thinking to go with the CDR is:

1. Write the career episodes based on my work at university. I did have 2 internships and write 1 thesis for my graduation.
2. Continuing Professional Development: this is my big concern. I graduated for 7 years but haven't worked as an engineer for a day, and now I am studying accounting. Although I have a list of the materials for my private studies in my major, it seems not convincing to say that I aim to develop my career as a chemical engineer as I will have to submit a detailed resume as well.

Has anyone here experienced the same situation before? if yes, how did you go with that? and what would you advise me about the Skill Assessment application for this (likelihood of approval)?

I appreciate your time and thank you so much in advance for your help!

Best Regards,
Q


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello everybody,

Have any of you completed a separate work experience assessment recently?
Do you guys have any idea about the assessment time for such application.

If I am not mistaken, it has not mentioned in EA web.
Please clarify...

Thanks


----------



## tam3010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 
I hope you guys can help me with this.
I've finished a bachelor of science in Petroleum Engineering and currently doing a Master in Mechanical Engineering (both are accredited and in USA).
Can EA assess both of my qualifications and give me positive results? Can I get my Master degree assessed even if I am not finished it yet (May 2016)?
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

tam3010 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I hope you guys can help me with this.
> I've finished a bachelor of science in Petroleum Engineering and currently doing a Master in Mechanical Engineering (both are accredited and in USA).
> Can EA assess both of my qualifications and give me positive results? Can I get my Master degree assessed even if I am not finished it yet (May 2016)?
> Thank you so much!!!


Hi tam3010,

As far as I read, Master degree wouldn't be assessed for the Skill Assessment purpose so you may go with your bachelor degree. I am not sure though.

Cheers,


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

q_nguyen said:


> Hi tam3010,
> 
> As far as I read, Master degree wouldn't be assessed for the Skill Assessment purpose so you may go with your bachelor degree. I am not sure though.
> 
> Cheers,


That's not entirely true. Your Master's coursework will also be taken in to consideration while giving you an assessment. If nothing else, it will be noted in in the outcome as the "highest relevant qualification".

For the original question - I highly doubt EA will say anything about a degree that's not yet completed.


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> That's not entirely true. Your Master's coursework will also be taken in to consideration while giving you an assessment. If nothing else, it will be noted in in the outcome as the "highest relevant qualification".
> 
> For the original question - I highly doubt EA will say anything about a degree that's not yet completed.


Oh yeah? Thanks for your clarification


----------



## michael.mathew.philip (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I need a bit of urgent clarification. Seniors advice will be highly appreciated.

I received my positive CDR skill assessment (on 23 November 2015) as a professional engineer - Mechanical Engineer - 233512. Qualification is comparable to Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) Bachelor Degree.

I have 2 questions:

1. Does this mean I can claim 15 points for my bachelor degree? (Visa 189)
2. The outcome letter mentions degree "Completed" in the Completed/Awarded section. I already have my degree certificate and sent the same during CDR assessment. Shouldn't this mean that my degree should be marked as "Awarded" instead of "Completed" in the outcome letter?? :confused2:

Please advice as I have already raised an EOI on 24 November 2015 and awaiting an invitation in a day or two. :juggle:


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

1) Yes
2) Mine says "completed" too and I faced no problems in getting a grant. You're fine.


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey everybody,

Just came across this thread, and I have to admit it that the informations here are really helpful.

I am Control Systems Engineer (specifically ICSS) currently living and working here in Singapore, and just recently started my race to pursue my ultimate dream to live and work in Australia!

Generally, my work duties is build and implement different DCS, SIS, FGDS and HMI control systems followed by testing and commissioning it.

I will try to get assessed as “Electronics Engineer” (ANZCO Code 233411) as its quota still Okay, crossing fingers that EA don’t change it later on to “Plant or Production Engineer” (ANZCO Code 233513) as most of the cases.

Now, as most of you are/were, I am a bit stuck with the CDR preparation… It is really challenging as many information to present, and had to be stated in detailed/professional manner. On top of that, you have to do it beside your normal work routine which really slows the process.

I will be thankful if any of you who passed this stressful task share some tips or samples for tackling it.

Also if any other who stuck at the same stage and want to team-up, we can communicate together and lets mind-storm it!.

Please feel free to reply here or through PM. :thumb:

Best of Luck to All :cheer2:

Michelle


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

*IELTS Mandatory*

Hi,Every one
I need to know Should IELTS mandatory require or optional for EA assessment as before it was optional


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

*IELTS Required*



Eng.Waqas said:


> Hi,Every one
> I need to know Should IELTS mandatory require or optional for EA assessment as before it was optional


As per EA requirements for the 1st stage, the materials below required, but I think score 6 is sufficient:

a. Documentation of all your qualifications, both testamur and transcripts
b. A verified Curriculum Vitae
c. Three career episodes describing major learning experiences through which you
personally developed and demonstrated Stage 1 competencies, as set out in the Competency Standard for your Occupational Category
d. The Summary Statement
e. Evidence of your English-language competency
f. Copy of photo identification


----------



## mshorifuzzaman (Dec 7, 2015)

*English Language Competency test result reference*

What does it mean by "English Language Competency test result reference *" while I am applying online for assessment. What should be the answer? I did IELTS exam uploaded result sheet,


----------



## achillies_me2k (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi

I have BE in telecom. I changed my field to Controls and Automation. Which should be best suited SOL for me

PS: Are there any BMS Engineers who have received positive assessment. 

BR


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Its bizarre to find that few people have got assessment outcome relatively quickly, even in 4 days.. I am under the impression that assessment takes average 10 weeks. 
Anyone who has gone through similar time frame?


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Have any of you completed a separate work experience assessment recently?
> Do you guys have any idea about the assessment time for such application.
> ...


Since I could not find any information about expected outcome time period for separate work experience assessment in Engineers Australia web, I thought it will be helpful to publish my experience here.

In my case it took around four weeks to receive the updated outcome letter.

Thanks.


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I want to know if anyone experiences similar to mine. Do I get 15 or 5 pts?

My Indian bachelors and Aus Masters are written as three episodes (1: 2, ratio). In the outcome, it was mentioned as "Only my Aus Masters is taken for assessment" and " Your masters degree is comparable to Masters AQF".

Now, Do I get 15 points or 5 pts ?:noidea: I want to know how many pts for the degree, by the way, I clearly know that Aus Masters gives me 5 pts. 

Thanks.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi All, 

I lodge my profile yesterday with fast track service, it was showing "pending" but today it is "Assessment In Progress". does it mean I will get the outcome shortly?


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

mshorifuzzaman said:


> What does it mean by "English Language Competency test result reference *" while I am applying online for assessment. What should be the answer? I did IELTS exam uploaded result sheet,


I think uploading the result sheet is enough.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> I think uploading the result sheet is enough.


As the given space for the input is only text box, i have written my TRN number. 
Even i am not sure what should be written in that box.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sahiledge said:


> As the given space for the input is only text box, i have written my TRN number.
> Even i am not sure what should be written in that box.


You can find it below " Test Report Form Number"


----------



## sachin9009 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have 3 years diploma in Electx and comm engg. I have 8 years experience in installing and maintenance electronic radio systems plz suggest accurate job code to apply for 189 visa


----------



## Nader Guirguis (Dec 25, 2015)

*Qestion guys:*



Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just got my Positive assessment today by DHL , Thank you for all the support and valuable info , please let me know if i can help anyone with any advise.
> Good Luck for everyone.


__________

Congrats Mohamed ... wish you the best
need some help from you guys:

I'm preparing to start my CDR , I'm electrical engineer but all my work experience is in construction not design , I found that 233513 production / plant engineer is more fitting my experiences than 233311 Electrical engineer as I didn't do design , my engineering certificate is Electrical engineer , can I prepare my CDR as industrial or plant engineer , what is the consequences ?
Thanks very much ..


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Nader Guirguis said:


> __________
> 
> Congrats Mohamed ... wish you the best
> need some help from you guys:
> ...


Congrats!! 
When did u apply? 
Any contact from EA during this course of time?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

guys,

One important advice needed

I am applying for Telecom engineer 263311 but my duties are also same for 263312 telecom network engineer.
I have 55 points. I am confused that for which occupation I apply for assessment so that i got sponsorship of NSW.

Acc to immitracker there are 
1) 10 applicants of 263311 (only 1 invite for 60 +5) 
2) 03 applicants of 263312 (No invites yet)

please suggest. what should i do?


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

You probably would get your outcome in 5 working days !


----------



## faty (Feb 8, 2014)

If I have one year experience for anzco code 263312. However, EA asks me to have atleast 3 years work experience. NOW for SA SS, i am supposed to have at least 1 year of skilled experience. Will this skilled experience be checked by SA only or i ask EA to assess one year of my experience? can you please help.


----------



## faty (Feb 8, 2014)

faty said:


> If I have one year experience for anzco code 263312. However, EA asks me to have atleast 3 years work experience. NOW for SA SS, i am supposed to have at least 1 year of skilled experience. Will this skilled experience be checked by SA only or i ask EA to assess one year of my experience? can you please help.


Can any one please comment on this please.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

YES ,,,,EA will assess your one year experience !


----------



## 1037273 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dear

My exp period as below: 

11/8/2007 - 31/3/2008 ( ~ 8 months) : I was employed full-time as a Network Engineer in Technologies center of a Bank . 

06/08/2008 – now : Junior Telecommunication Engineer at a Telecom company
( 7 years 5 months)

But I lost the labour contract of period from 8/2007-3/2008, I just had the employment reference letter from this bank and my social insurance report. 

I will apply to assess as Telecommunication Engineer. 

EA will accept it or not ? and DIAC will accept it or not ?

thanks


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

kienngv said:


> Dear
> 
> My exp period as below:
> 
> ...


Dear

EA only accept experience that is minimum 1 year for experience assessment.
but you can use that 8 months experience for making career episode if u want but not for adding your experience.

For DIAC, I am not sure,


----------



## lemine (Jan 8, 2016)

Digvijayl said:


> Guys i am very happy to inform that within just 4 days i got a positive assessment from engineers australia, i did not had any work experience and just based my cdr's on my bachelors project. If you guys need any help regarding this please p.m me.
> 
> I thank everyone on this forum who have and had guided people like me.
> 
> Thanks


Hey man,

I need your help to write a successful CDR for my degree. Can you provide me a sample report or guide me on how to prepare.

Thanks


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

*233512-Air Conditioning Engineer*

Hi,

I got my skill assessed as Air Conditioning Engineer under 233512. But I saw the corresponding ANZSCO code 233512 is for Mechanical Engineer.

Is Mechanical and Air conditioning engineer is same and DIAC will accept this under nominated occupation under 233512.

Experts can please advise.

Regards


----------



## jopsfra (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi,

I have applied for EA skill and work assessment. I have 8 months of experience in first company and 2.4 years of experience in my second company. In total this should ideally make more than 3 years of total experience and eligible to get points. 

I have prepared my one career episode based on my first job, which is of 8 months. My question is will my 8 months of experience be counted while calculation the total experience or not?
I have submitted reference letter including 5 main duties for this 8 months. Kindly help


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

lemine said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I need your help to write a successful CDR for my degree. Can you provide me a sample report or guide me on how to prepare.
> 
> Thanks


Hey,

I would love to help you man, but sorry wont be able to provide my cdr's, feel free to ask anything else regarding the cdr's. 

Cheers


----------



## MASIM (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello
I had already got positive CDR assessment outcome, now i have applied for additional experience assessment by EA, can anyone tell me what is the processing time for additional experience assessment?


----------



## lemine (Jan 8, 2016)

How long does it take to process the application?

Is it possible that they could finish it earlier. What was your experience? 

Did anyone get their assessment late?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I sent my application last monday via Fast Track. I still in Queued for Assessment stage...


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

It just changed to assessment in process!!!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Still waiting for comments or outcome...


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> Dear
> 
> EA only accept experience that is minimum 1 year for experience assessment.
> but you can use that 8 months experience for making career episode if u want but not for adding your experience.
> ...


Hi Singh85,

Need your help!

I have total 8 years (96 months) of experience. I will elaborate here:
Company A: 14 months
Company B: 9 months
Company C: 34 months
Company D: 39 months

The problem here is with *Company B: 9 months*. Will EA assess this experience, if not then should I wait for another 9 months in my current company?

Thanks,
Eral


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi,

I am preparing to submit my educational assessment to EA for "electronics engineer". I have a master's in electrical engineering from the US (coursework + research thesis) focusing on semiconductors/nano devices and have a bachelors in electronics & communication engineering from India.

1) For educational assessment, do I need to show to EA any work experience? I have work experience as a full time engineering intern in one of the biggest semiconductor devices companies in the US for 362 days. I also worked extensively as research associate to professors in electronics. 

What do I need to show for educational assessment? I need 15 points for education (bachelors+masters).

2) How to write career episodes for bachelors or masters? If I talk about my unpaid internships here, do I need a letter from the company?

Please help!


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Positive assessment!!!!!!!!!


Until today, best day of this process!!!!


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

niga1107 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing to submit my educational assessment to EA for "electronics engineer". I have a master's in electrical engineering from the US (coursework + research thesis) focusing on semiconductors/nano devices and have a bachelors in electronics & communication engineering from India.
> 
> ...



You should start reading the MSA Booklet, there is all the information!!!


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

hello All

while going through EA checklist it is mentioned that

*Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority where applicable (e.g Phillipine regulations commission )*

1.What is it?

2. Does it required for an Instrument & control engineer who completed degree in india?

I completed Applied electronics and instrumentation (B tech ) in MG University kerala, India

Please reply


----------



## ozmotix (Oct 1, 2015)

justinponnachan35 said:


> hello All
> 
> while going through EA checklist it is mentioned that
> 
> ...


hi,

It means that if you are a member of the engineering association in your country (equivalent of EA), you can submit the certificate of membership or id-card. This is not mandatory, it will just strengthen your case.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I did not presented this document and I get a positive assessment.

You should take care about your how is considered your university on the Educational Country Profile, because people from certain universities receives a positive assessment but under the associate degree.

Sent from my Avvio 785 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi all, 

Its been 10 weeks and the my application for assessment is still under queue. 

Till how many weeks shall I hold my patience? 
and also, 
After how many weeks can it be the right time to contact EA of I don't find any progress taking place?? 
All suggestions are welcome. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

hi
i have also submitted my EA on 3rd feb. Just curious did you file your EOI and have you got the results?

cheers



pbharath10 said:


> Great..! I too just submitted the EA application today using fast track method. Hope to get the assessment as soon as possible like you...
> 
> Cheers,
> Bharath


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

*duplicate letter*

Has anyone applied for duplicate letter from Engineers Australia and know how long it takes to get a new letter issued?

I have a positive outcome letter for Mech Engineer from EA way back in 2009. Since their assessment is valid for lifetime I've applied for re-issuance of a new letter as EOI requires a letter that is less that 3 years old. 

Anyone in a similar position as me ?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

civil said:


> The general supporting documents required for assessment are following;
> 
> - Passport size photograph. (2"x2").
> - Scanned original of transcript.
> ...



Good on you mate. You have done well. How is your Visa progressing?


----------



## kayman (Feb 29, 2016)

australianexpat2015 said:


> hi
> i have also submitted my EA on 3rd feb. Just curious did you file your EOI and have you got the results?
> 
> cheers


I also submitted my application on Feb 02 2016 and yet to hear anything yet. But its quiet too early to worry tho.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

kayman said:


> I also submitted my application on Feb 02 2016 and yet to hear anything yet. But its quiet too early to worry tho.


Did you apply through fast track?


----------



## kayman (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello everything can anyone please advise me. I've submitted my CDR assessment, but did not include work experience assessment because I'm not claiming any point for work experience as I do not have up to 3 years oversea work experience. However, I wrote my CDR based on my undergraduate placement, undergraduate design project and my graduate trainee program as an electrical and electronics engineer plus knowledge from my Australia's master degree. In addition, in my two reference letters, the positions I held and worked(maintenance and project Engineer) within the firm was only stated but the duties were not mentioned. But I listed out the duties in my resume as instructed in the MSA with contact details of the superiors who issued and signed the reference letters. 

I'm a bit concerned about the duties which were not listed in the reference letters after seeing discussions from this thread, can anyone make comment about this please?


----------



## kayman (Feb 29, 2016)

eral said:


> Did you apply through fast track?



No i did not....Did you? I sent the status message and this was what i received?

Thank you for applying for a Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers
Australia. Please note that applications are dealt with on a first-in,
first-out basis.

Please refer to the date on the receipt which acknowledged your fee
payment.


- CDR applications received on the 4 November are currently with an
assessing case officer

- Washington, Sydney or Dublin ACCORD application, or accredited
Australian Engineering Qualification (AEQ) received on the 17 December
are currently with an assessing case officer


Kind Regards

Migration Skills Assessment Team
Education and Assessment
Engineers Australia
11 National Circuit
BARTON ACT
Australia 2600


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

That's means that you will have to wait two more months I think

Sent from my Avvio 785 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Do anyone have any idea about when do EA update the date of currently assessed application. 
This is the 4th week that i am getting the reply of application on 4th November currently under assessment. 

I had applied on 29th of November... Any vague guess about when can i expect my application getting assessed? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Do anyone have any idea about when do EA update the date of currently assessed application.
> This is the 4th week that i am getting the reply of application on 4th November currently under assessment.
> 
> I had applied on 29th of November... Any vague guess about when can i expect my application getting assessed?
> ...


You applied first on 29th of November or on 29th of October?

I applied on 11th November and I sent additional documents requested on November 25th. Since then the status is assessment in progress. I paid the fast track and I still not get the outcome of assessment.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

florin ocoleanu said:


> You applied first on 29th of November or on 29th of October?
> 
> I applied on 11th November and I sent additional documents requested on November 25th. Since then the status is assessment in progress. I paid the fast track and I still not get the outcome of assessment.


I had applied on 29th of November and it was not the fast track way. The status of application for fast track show 6th December under assessment.... So you must surely have your assessment under progress... But even if after submitting documents if you still haven't got the outcome then what's the point of fast track mode?


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> I had applied on 29th of November and it was not the fast track way. The status of application for fast track show 6th December under assessment.... So you must surely have your assessment under progress... But even if after submitting documents if you still haven't got the outcome then what's the point of fast track mode?


where did you find this information: The status of application for fast track show 6th December under assessment.... ?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

florin ocoleanu said:


> where did you find this information: The status of application for fast track show 6th December under assessment.... ?


Send a blank email from ur registered email id to [email protected] with the subject as "status". You will get an automated reply within few seconds with the current status.


----------



## rsr904 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi, 
I have applied to Engineers Australia to get my Bachelors of Mechanical Engineering Degree from Mumbai University accreditated through CDR I had applied for Professional Engineering. Now the Assessors say that they will award me Engineering Technologist. My question is if I agree to it, can I claim 15 points for my degree while applying for PR


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi florin, 

Sorry for the misinformation. 
In the haste I misunderstood the situation.... The date of 7th December is for the accredited qualifications. 
Also, the dates have got revised today and presently the application as on date 29th November is under assessment.


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Hi florin,
> 
> Sorry for the misinformation.
> In the haste I misunderstood the situation.... The date of 7th December is for the accredited qualifications.
> Also, the dates have got revised today and presently the application as on date 29th November is under assessment.




Hi Sahiledge,

If the applications received on 29th November is under assessment, this means that my applications sent on 11th November is completed? My status is still assessment in progress. What should I do? I should write them a message?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

hey i need help
i had assessed my work experience by EA via a consultancy and the consultancy created an EOI for 190... now i want to create a new EOI for 489 by myself
to create a new EOI it asks for reference number/receipt number of skill assessment? u asked for it with my agent but he refused to give me... i have the outcome letter of the assessment but couldnot find the reference number.... does anyone have any idea for how to obtain it??


----------



## EngrFZ (Mar 17, 2016)

Applied for assessment on Dec 21. No response yet. The wait is killing me now!


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Hi Sahiledge,
> 
> If the applications received on 29th November is under assessment, this means that my applications sent on 11th November is completed? My status is still assessment in progress. What should I do? I should write them a message?


Hi florin.. 

Sorry for the late reply, 
I think it's been a long time, rather than writing to them, i believe you should give a call to them.... Since you have opted for fast track mode.... You should have got the assessment outcome long back...

Also update the response that you get from them on this forum


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

hi all,
What is your experience with fast track process of EA. I applied for assessment 16th march 2016 through fast track but still it is showing as queued for assessment. what is normal time to have assessor appointed through fast track


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

I guess....... If you have your outcome letter....... Your CID number can be used as reference in EOI....... It will work


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

sambat said:


> hi all,
> 
> What is your experience with fast track process of EA. I applied for assessment 16th march 2016 through fast track but still it is showing as queued for assessment. what is normal time to have assessor appointed through fast track






10 days for me

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Stream21 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi I'm new to this forum and have some generic queries about Skill Assessment at Engineers Australia - 

i completed my Mechanical engineering in 2008, worked as Design engineer till 2012. Did my MBA(12-14) and working in marketing for past 2 years. Now I'm planning to do skill assessment as mech engineer at EA. 

- From the earlier posts, I understand that I should give an updated CV showing my irrelevant work (post MBA) totally 5 years. Am I right?

- Will I be able to claim Relevant work experience for 3.5 years overseas work experience as Engineer. If so does Engineers Aus cut the experience years (initial 2 years) and grant 1.5 years of work experience. This makes important because, if i get 3,5 years assessed then I can claim 5 points or if they cut to 1.5 years Ill not be able to claim any points. Hence Ill stop with CDR 

- Regarding the supporting documents that need to furnished; should I provide work experience documents for Post MBA too? 
- For my earlier work ex, I have a HR signed document in 2012 stating my designation, salary on letter head (will that be sufficient). When they say Payroll, should we need to furnish all months pay slips?

I know this is a long query, but requesting your help


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Stream21 said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and have some generic queries about Skill Assessment at Engineers Australia -
> 
> i completed my Mechanical engineering in 2008, worked as Design engineer till 2012. Did my MBA(12-14) and working in marketing for past 2 years. Now I'm planning to do skill assessment as mech engineer at EA.
> 
> ...


1. As far as your CV is concerned, you should simply put into it the information as given in the msa booklet. Giving information in year wise timeline may ease your task. 

2. It is important to note that EA cannot award you the points for your experience and may simply comment on it. 

3. Providing work experience post MBA doesn't harm in any way, better to provide as much info as possible. 

4. You need to obtain the relevant experience letter in the exact format as mentioned in the MSA booklet. Whatever other letters you have from your company can be given additionally. You have options to either give your salary slips, pf statement or your IT statements.


----------



## Stream21 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks Sahiledge.

The MSA booklet says the experience certificate/HR letter stating job position, joining date etc. and an affidavit stating 5 duties from your manager. 

But the doubt is - I have my HR letter dated 2012 when I resigned. Whether that will be accepted ? It is difficult for me to get a new HR letter experience certificate.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Stream21 said:


> Thanks Sahiledge.
> 
> The MSA booklet says the experience certificate/HR letter stating job position, joining date etc. and an affidavit stating 5 duties from your manager.
> 
> But the doubt is - I have my HR letter dated 2012 when I resigned. Whether that will be accepted ? It is difficult for me to get a new HR letter experience certificate.


What is the harm in contacting your HR? They will help for sure. I wrote to the company HR 2 days ago from which I resigned in 2008 and they were more than willing to give me a reference letter on letterhead.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello guys,

I have done my skills assessment. I have 4 years of exp but Engineers Australia assessed only 2yrs because for first 2yrs i was on student visa. 

Now can i claim the points for 4 yrs of exp. or i have to mention in my eoi only 2yrs as per engineers Australia?

Will DIBP accept 4yrs or only 2yrs as per the assesment.


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

*relevant experience*

Hi guys, 

I have started the process for skill assessment through EA (CRD pathway)

My query is

I have a total of 8 years of experience , out of which i have the relevant experience documentation for only the latest 5 years . I wish not to show my initial 3 years of experience as i don't have supporting documents , but according to MSA booklet , they ask us to mention all periods of activity/inactivity. so should i simply mention my initial 3 years as period of inactivity , because if have to mention it as an experience then i would require all the supporting documents.

Please help me out.....

Thanks in advance


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

azam_qr said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have done my skills assessment. I have 4 years of exp but Engineers Australia assessed only 2yrs because for first 2yrs i was on student visa.
> 
> ...


claim only that experience which is verifiable and with all required docs


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

NuRa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have started the process for skill assessment through EA (CRD pathway)
> 
> ...


If you don't have any document to prove that initial 3 years ......do not claim.......if you have done any training courses during those 3 years........provide those details in CPD........that will work


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks JP Mosa, but i haven't got my doubt cleared.

Defenitely I am not going to claim points for my initial undocumented 3 years of experience , but that's is EOI phase. My question is , what should be done in skill assessment through EA, should i mention this experience or not. Because for as per skill assessment we need to provide all documentary evidence for any experience , but they also mention that we should mention all periods of activity/inactivity and there should be no period which is not mentioned(_"Your CV must be a complete record of your
activities and must even include any periods of inactivity"_). 

so since i can't provide proof of my experience , will it be better if i just put the three years as period of inactivity rather than declaring that as an experience? or is there any other method for tackling this issue?

Also for proof of experience they ask for "_Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report_"
, will Form 16 suffice for this requirement?

Thanks.......................


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> If you don't have any document to prove that initial 3 years ......do not claim.......if you have done any training courses during those 3 years........provide those details in CPD........that will work


Thanks JP Mosa, but i haven't got my doubt cleared.

Defenitely I am not going to claim points for my initial undocumented 3 years of experience , but that's is EOI phase. My question is , what should be done in skill assessment through EA, should i mention this experience or not. Because for as per skill assessment we need to provide all documentary evidence for any experience , but they also mention that we should mention all periods of activity/inactivity and there should be no period which is not mentioned("Your CV must be a complete record of your
activities and must even include any periods of inactivity"). 

so since i can't provide proof of my experience , will it be better if i just put the three years as period of inactivity rather than declaring that as an experience? or is there any other method for tackling this issue?

Also for proof of experience they ask for "Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report"
, will Form 16 suffice for this requirement?

Thanks......................


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Stream21 said:


> Thanks Sahiledge.
> 
> The MSA booklet says the experience certificate/HR letter stating job position, joining date etc. and an affidavit stating 5 duties from your manager.
> 
> But the doubt is - I have my HR letter dated 2012 when I resigned. Whether that will be accepted ? It is difficult for me to get a new HR letter experience certificate.


Hi stream

As from what I have read in the MSA booklet, its not necessary to submit both the letters {i. e. Experience letter from HR and duty statement}. Submitting only the duty statement signed by your manager or superior will also work given that you include the dates of joining, leaving, statement that it was a full time job and the designation that you held. You can easily obtain such letter from the contacts of your past company. 
All the best!!


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

NuRa said:


> Thanks JP Mosa, but i haven't got my doubt cleared.
> 
> Defenitely I am not going to claim points for my initial undocumented 3 years of experience , but that's is EOI phase. My question is , what should be done in skill assessment through EA, should i mention this experience or not. Because for as per skill assessment we need to provide all documentary evidence for any experience , but they also mention that we should mention all periods of activity/inactivity and there should be no period which is not mentioned("Your CV must be a complete record of your
> activities and must even include any periods of inactivity").
> ...


Hi Nura, 

I believe you should mention those 3 years of experience even though you don't have any evidence. EA stresses to provide evidences of experience from which you have prepared your career episodes.
Unless you are going for Relevant skilled employment assessment, you have nothing to worry about. 
As a proof your employment, your salary slips are always preferred. Whether your form 16 records will suffice or not depends on the assessor of your application. 
Hope this helped you.


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Hi Nura,
> 
> I believe you should mention those 3 years of experience even though you don't have any evidence. EA stresses to provide evidences of experience from which you have prepared your career episodes.
> Unless you are going for Relevant skilled employment assessment, you have nothing to worry about.
> ...


Thanks Sahiledge,

so you mean that i shall mention that in my CV, but not to include that in my career episode, so that it shall automatically not be considered as part of my skill assessment...... hope i got you right....thanks any way.....


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

*Fast Track - EA Processing Time*

Anyone recently applied fast track EA assessment??

How long is processing times? 

Please confim also whether applied under sydney? Washingtom or CDR pathway?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

NuRa said:


> Thanks Sahiledge,
> 
> so you mean that i shall mention that in my CV, but not to include that in my career episode, so that it shall automatically not be considered as part of my skill assessment...... hope i got you right....thanks any way.....


Ya.... You've got me right....


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Arumugamg said:


> Anyone recently applied fast track EA assessment??
> 
> How long is processing times?
> 
> Please confim also whether applied under sydney? Washingtom or CDR pathway?


8 data with cdr route and got my leter yesterday


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

NuRa said:


> Thanks Sahiledge,
> 
> so you mean that i shall mention that in my CV, but not to include that in my career episode, so that it shall automatically not be considered as part of my skill assessment...... hope i got you right....thanks any way.....


Not necessarily. If career episodes are used a measure for relavent skill, what would people with 4-5 employers do? They can prepare just 3 Career episodes. They cant prepare it for every employer.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> claim only that experience which is verifiable and with all required docs


I have documents such as exp letter and payslips only. Is that enough?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

NuRa said:


> Thanks JP Mosa, but i haven't got my doubt cleared.
> 
> Defenitely I am not going to claim points for my initial undocumented 3 years of experience , but that's is EOI phase. My question is , what should be done in skill assessment through EA, should i mention this experience or not. Because for as per skill assessment we need to provide all documentary evidence for any experience , but they also mention that we should mention all periods of activity/inactivity and there should be no period which is not mentioned("Your CV must be a complete record of your
> activities and must even include any periods of inactivity").
> ...




You did not get me I suppose.......


In EA Assessment......what I mean is.......when you can't provide any documents to EA for first three years.....I said provide any trainings you did during that period......in CPD........mention all your experience in CV.........but provide whichever jobs you have all necessary required documents and in your CDR........write and stress your points on those experiences where you had all documents............You can include in single A4 size CPD......that your initial 3 years , you can not provide any document..........I think all this I said is regarding EA...

Secondly, Form 16 is accepted as tax document....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

azam_qr said:


> I have documents such as exp letter and payslips only. Is that enough?


experience letter & payslips will do.......you don't need to provide tax documents as your country of residence is a tax free one.......

FYI....recently added my additional experience to my existing old EA assessment report......I did not submit any reference letter.....to EA.....

Being said.....I am not asking everyone to skip ref.letter......where there is a chance of getting ref.letter.....its recommended.........in my case....my HRs plainly rejected.....so I requested them to send me a single line mail that they can not provide ref.letters.......


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> experience letter & payslips will do.......you don't need to provide tax documents as your country of residence is a tax free one.......
> 
> FYI....recently added my additional experience to my existing old EA assessment report......I did not submit any reference letter.....to EA.....
> 
> Being said.....I am not asking everyone to skip ref.letter......where there is a chance of getting ref.letter.....its recommended.........in my case....my HRs plainly rejected.....so I requested them to send me a single line mail that they can not provide ref.letters.......


Yes you right about the tax documents and btw i do not have the bank statement as i was paid in cash, so i have only salary slips. I hope DIBP can assess my experience based on ref. letters and payslip without bank statement.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

azam_qr said:


> Yes you right about the tax documents and btw i do not have the bank statement as i was paid in cash, so i have only salary slips. I hope DIBP can assess my experience based on ref. letters and payslip without bank statement.


In that case, submit recent salary certificate along with payslips.


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Hi florin..
> 
> Sorry for the late reply,
> I think it's been a long time, rather than writing to them, i believe you should give a call to them.... Since you have opted for fast track mode.... You should have got the assessment outcome long back...
> ...


I've got possitive assessement - PhD degree and Professional Electrical Engineer but negative Relevant Skilled Employment (not written in outcome letter). I hoped that I will receive a positive Relevant Skilled Employment but....The assessor told me that my employments are not relevant for Professional Electrical Engineer. I made the CDR based on experience gained on my employments and I presented all the paper to prove that I was paid... Do I have any chances if I apply for Informal Review ?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

florin ocoleanu said:


> I've got possitive assessement - PhD degree and Professional Electrical Engineer but negative Relevant Skilled Employment (not written in outcome letter). I hoped that I will receive a positive Relevant Skilled Employment but....The assessor told me that my employments are not relevant for Professional Electrical Engineer. I made the CDR based on experience gained on my employments and I presented all the paper to prove that I was paid... Do I have any chances if I apply for Informal Review ?



You based your reports considering the description given by ANZSCO?

Because if not, they will not assess you as you request


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

florin ocoleanu said:


> I've got possitive assessement - PhD degree and Professional Electrical Engineer but negative Relevant Skilled Employment (not written in outcome letter). I hoped that I will receive a positive Relevant Skilled Employment but....The assessor told me that my employments are not relevant for Professional Electrical Engineer. I made the CDR based on experience gained on my employments and I presented all the paper to prove that I was paid... Do I have any chances if I apply for Informal Review ?


This seems to be a tricky one. 
Question is do you really need points for your experience? 
If not then you may totally bypass it which will even save time. 
Also since its not written on your outcome letter, you still stand the chance to claim your experience in EOI and leave it to DIBP for points after invitation . 
A more experienced member in the forum may guide to how fruitful an informal review can be. 
All the best!!


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> This seems to be a tricky one.
> Question is do you really need points for your experience?
> If not then you may totally bypass it which will even save time.
> Also since its not written on your outcome letter, you still stand the chance to claim your experience in EOI and leave it to DIBP for points after invitation .
> ...



Yes , I need points for my experience - 5 points for 3 years. Without this points I have to get IELTS test with 8 . 

If anyone is more experienced member in the forum and may guide me to fruitful an informal review, it will be fantastic.


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> You based your reports considering the description given by ANZSCO?
> 
> Because if not, they will not assess you as you request


I made my Report based on Booklet with summary statement for professional engineering. all 3 career episodes were made based on experiences which i want to be considered
Te assessor explain to me that for him it is impossible to work full time and follow Master courses full-time. When I made Master full-time was not like today 40 hours per week. In 2005 in my country were aprox. 26 h. per week. And he chooses to cutoff my work experience.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Yes , I need points for my experience - 5 points for 3 years. Without this points I have to get IELTS test with 8 .
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is more experienced member in the forum and may guide me to fruitful an informal review, it will be fantastic.




You should take into consideration that if you will claim 3 years of experience, DIBP probably will consider only one. (they consider that after two years, generally speaking, you should begin to be skilled in your occupation)

Sent from mTalk


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> You should take into consideration that if you will claim 3 years of experience, DIBP probably will consider only one. (they consider that after two years, generally speaking, you should begin to be skilled in your occupation)
> 
> Sent from mTalk


pipebritop,
Thank you for your rapid answer.

My work experience as Electrical Engineer is: 
- first year after I graduated (2005) I worked full-time 7 months;
- since 2009 to present day I worked part-time 3 hours/day, 15 hours/week;
- January 2014 to March 2015 I worked part-time 3 hours/day, 15 hours/week.

I calculated with 20 h/week - means aprox years. But I need only 3 years.

(since 2006 to present day I worked full time at the university as professor assistant but this experience is not take into consideration by EA and I do not claime it.)


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

hi All,

I am trying to help my friend for the Immigration. I am an ICT BA. He is telcomm engg with 6 yrs of exp.

Telecommunications Engineer 263311 is the sol I found for him. Can some one please tell me how long will assessment take these days for EA.
Do they accept PTE or have stopped PTE A
Writing IELTS is one option that we would like to explore but the timeline is concern.

What would be no of yrs deducted from him if he is telecomm engg.. He is working in Telecom related work something to do with wi-fi tech.. His wife also has 3 yrs exp in telecomm and she too is telecomm engg.

Also, having IELTS results of band 6 enough for applying to EA?

Your suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

dreamsanj said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am trying to help my friend for the Immigration. I am an ICT BA. He is telcomm engg with 6 yrs of exp.
> 
> ...


If you opt for Fast Track then you might get the outcome within 2 weeks, else it normally takes around 3 months.

No, EA doesn't accept PTE-A. You should take IELTS (with 6 band in each module).

EA doesn't deduct any points (their assessment criteria is different from ACS). If your work experience is relavent and you have all the evidence, then you will surely get all years assessed without any deduction.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

eral said:


> If you opt for Fast Track then you might get the outcome within 2 weeks, else it normally takes around 3 months.
> 
> No, EA doesn't accepts PTE-A. You should take IELTS (with 6 band in each module).
> 
> EA doesn't deduct any points (their assessment criteria is different from ACS). If your work experience is relavent and you have all the evidence, then you will surely get all years assessed without any deduction.


Thanks.. How much would fast track cost. Normal route is Aud640


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

dreamsanj said:


> Thanks.. How much would fast track cost. Normal route is Aud640


Fast Track=AUD250


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

I have submitted my CDR with fast track on 17 March 2016 and I have yet to receive an outcome. It's more than 3 weeks now and the assessment still in progress.


----------



## Stream21 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, 

I have a doubt on CDR and relevant work ex assessment by EA -

ANZSCO lists the definition for Mechanical engineer, some 8 points covering the tasks generally performed. 

Now, I'm writing my career episodes which covers 2 or 3 tasks described in the definition. How is the relevant work-ex is assessed now? Should I show all the tasks covered? 
I'm trying to claim my 3 years work experience. 

I'm pretty sure that skill will be assessed based on my career episode but on what basis they do work-ex? Do they base that on career episode as well, if so should I try to cover all the tasks mentioned in the ANZCO definition?


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ravi85 said:


> I have submitted my CDR with fast track on 17 March 2016 and I have yet to receive an outcome. It's more than 3 weeks now and the assessment still in progress.


I just called EA regarding my CDR assessment progress. The lady simply said that the assessor is on leave and he will be back in office on 14 Apr. I just can't understand why can't they assign a cover duty assessor since I paid a 250$ additional for fast track.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you very much..


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Stream21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a doubt on CDR and relevant work ex assessment by EA -
> 
> ...


I work as a piping engineer and presented this in my CDR. i demonstrated that I designed piping system and showed them how I apply elements of competency described in MSA booklet. No one can cover whole defination so if you are working as a mechanical engineer, just state it and EA will recognise it. Summary statement and roles and responsibilities letter is very important


----------



## Dhaliwal (Feb 15, 2016)

hi,

Stuck in writing my carrier episodes.
can you please send me couple of sample CDR.
and any suggestion who can help me in writing my carrier episodes.


----------



## islamabad dude (Jun 10, 2014)

Need help from seniors. I have a 4 yr bachelors in telecommunications engineering. I have nearly 5 yrs of experience. Wuld i b able to apply for computer network professional and get an equivalence to a bachelor with 3 yrs minimum experience. I do have some it subjects in my course. Does anyone have any related acs result.


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Friends,

After a lot of preparation I have cleared IELTS, Got all 6.5. Now I am writing CDR with the help of some CDR writing people.
I have been working in same company since July 2008, I want to get the skills assessment for the total work experience.

I have completed general bachelor (B.Sc. Maths, Physics, Chemistry) degree. So I am applying for skills assessment with EA under Engineering Associate as an Electrical Engineering Drafts person. Kindly help me how to get work experience assessment with EA. Do I have to mention any thing in CDR about my work experience? I have updated all my work experience in my resume along with dates.

What are the documents I have to submit to EA for work experience assessment?
My MARA agent says a statutory declaration is sufficient along with payslips, appraisal letters, bank statements as my employer is not willing to provide work experience/reference letter, is it correct?

Thank you very much for your suggestions in advance.


----------



## kayman (Feb 29, 2016)

australianexpat2015 said:


> hi
> i have also submitted my EA on 3rd feb. Just curious did you file your EOI and have you got the results?
> 
> cheers




Hello brother. Whats the update with your assessment application ?


----------



## kayman (Feb 29, 2016)

australianexpat2015 said:


> hi
> i have also submitted my EA on 3rd feb. Just curious did you file your EOI and have you got the results?
> 
> cheers




Turn around time is now 16 weeks. It was 13 weeks when I applied.


----------



## Stylishlalit (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Can you please help me with this. I have already completed 2 episodes myself. I have passed my B.tech (ECE) in year 2013. After that I got a job but in a different line in 2013. I have been working with the same co. since then. While I was working with a this co., I was still interested in engineering activities so I can pursue my engineering career. Therefore, I joined a training course on some engineering project 2014; I executed a project while finishing that training. I am about base a career episode on this project. Can I use this project to write my CE???

Basically, this project training came after I completed my formal degree, can I use this project to write my CE??? I personally think its totally fine and it meets all the EA guidelines as I read so far.

Can anyone please confirm this for me? I would appreciate your response! thanks in advance!


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello Experts,

I had submitted my Engineers Australia assessment last day but got stucked. They deducted fees from credit card and application is yet not submitted in their portal. Can you please guide me or refer me in this regard.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

leap said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I had submitted my Engineers Australia assessment last day but got stucked. They deducted fees from credit card and application is yet not submitted in their portal. Can you please guide me or refer me in this regard.


If EA have received the payment, you will get an invoice in few seconds. If you have received that invoice and the portal still shows not submitted then you should give a call to EA regarding this by referring to your invoice number.

Incase if you have still not received any invoice stating your payment then there must be some transaction error and the debited amount shall be credited back to your card soon depending on the bank's service. In this case you should contact your bank.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Dear Sahil,

Appreciate your prompt response. Actually, I had called bank and EA both. As per bank, amount has already been deducted and they also provided me the transaction ID and also they were claiming that nothing went wrong with the transaction/payment. On the other hand, as per EA this usually does not happen and what I am saying is quite weird. 





Sahiledge said:


> If EA have received the payment, you will get an invoice in few seconds. If you have received that invoice and the portal still shows not submitted then you should give a call to EA regarding this by referring to your invoice number.
> 
> Incase if you have still not received any invoice stating your payment then there must be some transaction error and the debited amount shall be credited back to your card soon depending on the bank's service. In this case you should contact your bank.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

leap said:


> Dear Sahil,
> 
> Appreciate your prompt response. Actually, I had called bank and EA both. As per bank, amount has already been deducted and they also provided me the transaction ID and also they were claiming that nothing went wrong with the transaction/payment. On the other hand, as per EA this usually does not happen and what I am saying is quite weird.


Its a tricky situation for you now. If you trust the functions of your bank then you can mail EA regarding the transaction details with the client name to which the amount was debited as EA which can make them realise that what you are saying is not weird.


----------



## aws001 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Guyz,

How many career episodes should we write in our CDR.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

aws001 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> How many career episodes should we write in our CDR.


3 or more


----------



## aws001 (Mar 10, 2016)

Do i have to score 7.5 in IELTS?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

aws001 said:


> Do i have to score 7.5 in IELTS?


better if you can get 7 in all bands, 
btw, how many years of experience you have and whats your occupation code?


----------



## aws001 (Mar 10, 2016)

I am actually a fresh graduate in Mechatronics engineering from an Australian university in Malaysia, i have no work experience, but i need to write a CDR report to ReAssess my degree into electronics engineering in order to be eligible to apply for PR.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for MSA to EA on 5th Feb'16 through an agent. My agent has told me that I will let you know if anything or any update were shared by EA. My agent says that once the Assessment is over the assessor will share his views on the outcome letter. 

Now it has been 3 months over but still I have not recd any update/ outcome, same has been confirmed from my agent also on different occasions.

Now it is bit annoying for anybody to wait without any further update.
I am requesting you to all of you, p help me out and share your views. whether I should wait upto 16 Weeks EA processing time (as prescrided on their website) or do any else.

Please,please, please share your views.

Regards

Jas


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for MSA to EA on 5th Feb'16 through an agent. My agent has told me that I will let you know if anything or any update were shared by EA. My agent says that once the Assessment is over the assessor will share his views on the outcome letter.
> 
> ...


Count 90 workings days, if you have gone for employment assessment then it may get delayed a bit. At max 16 weeks. I got my assessment around same period. 
If there's a rush in application, there might be further delay. But by then it's better to give them a call after 16 weeks. 
All the best.


----------



## kunal_m (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys, i am a civil engineer with 2 years of experience and soon i am going to apply to EA for assessment. I need to know whether EA verifies my job experience? although i am not claiming any points for experience ( as my exp is less than 3 years).


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

kunal_m said:


> Hi guys, i am a civil engineer with 2 years of experience and soon i am going to apply to EA for assessment. I need to know whether EA verifies my job experience? although i am not claiming any points for experience ( as my exp is less than 3 years).


EA authorities do check your work place details. They may or may not verify with your employer. But to be on a safe end I suggest you to be transparent.


----------



## Deedeezuniga (Nov 3, 2013)

*EA issue, nobody help me.*

Hello friends, 

On April 16th I submitted my application with fast track. Today it is still in queued for assessment status. I have opened a case and they answered this 10 days ago:

"We will look into this matter for you immediately.
We apologise for any inconvenience and appreciate your patience.
Kind regards,
Nadia"

When i have called they told me "your case was escalated we will communicate with you Unfortunately, I don't know when". I told her about the fast track and she replied "we do not advertise the time fast track take to get outcome."

I dont know what to do about it


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Same here dear. I am also waiting for my assessment to be done. In your case, whats worrying is its been a month now and your case is still queued for assessment. Which means that assessment is not in progress and waiting for an officer to be assigned 



Deedeezuniga said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> On April 16th I submitted my application with fast track. Today it is still in queued for assessment status. I have opened a case and they answered this 10 days ago:
> 
> ...


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I thought I should share my experience with you guys. 

Unit group: 263312 (Telecommunication Network Engineer)
55+5 pointer
EA assessment applied: 30th Dec 2015
EA positive: 13th May 2016.

Lodged EOI 16th May 2016. 

Don't know how much do I have to wait for an invite


----------



## ta2605 (May 16, 2016)

I have got 7 years experience in bidding for substation& transmission line, ...... my main job is to prepare techno commercial documents, GTPS, costing, review drawings, pre and post bid queries. am i eligible as a professional engineer .... i have also done b.tech in electrical


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

OMG ............. 4 months 13 days for assessment 



asfandyarali said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I thought I should share my experience with you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ta2605 said:


> I have got 7 years experience in bidding for substation& transmission line, ...... my main job is to prepare techno commercial documents, GTPS, costing, review drawings, pre and post bid queries. am i eligible as a professional engineer .... i have also done b.tech in electrical


Depnds on how you present yourself and skills.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Deedeezuniga said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> On April 16th I submitted my application with fast track. Today it is still in queued for assessment status. I have opened a case and they answered this 10 days ago:
> 
> ...


send them a reminder.

Generally, once they confirm something for sure means you gotta wait 12 more days to initiate what they promised.

Good luck


----------



## kayman (Feb 29, 2016)

Yipee!!! I got my positive outcome today(18/May/2016).........................


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kunal_m said:


> Hi guys, i am a civil engineer with 2 years of experience and soon i am going to apply to EA for assessment. I need to know whether EA verifies my job experience? although i am not claiming any points for experience ( as my exp is less than 3 years).


EA don't even bother,if you are not going for W.E assessment, but EA will provide every detail to DIBP .


better provide everything to EA


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Kayman and all the very best for the rest of the process. Can you please share your timeline like when you submitted your EA assessment application and pathway etc etc..:fingerscrossed:



kayman said:


> Yipee!!! I got my positive outcome today(18/May/2016).........................


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Hey guys... 
I submitted my application on 28 Apr in fast track fashion and it was assigned to an assessor on 6 May when he requested for some more details that I submitted in the same day but unfortunately that was Friday and they were off for 2 subsequent days. I finally got my outcome letter on 11 May:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kayman (Feb 29, 2016)

leap said:


> Congratulations Kayman and all the very best for the rest of the process. Can you please share your timeline like when you submitted your EA assessment application and pathway etc etc..:fingerscrossed:


I apply feb 02 2016... Got a reply to re scan and re send my certificate on 16/05/2016 which I did on 17/05/2016 and they I got an outcome 18/05/2016


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

28 April submitted and outcome on 11 May....good enough dear...and all the best



Meissam said:


> Hey guys...
> I submitted my application on 28 Apr in fast track fashion and it was assigned to an assessor on 6 May when he requested for some more details that I submitted in the same day but unfortunately that was Friday and they were off for 2 subsequent days. I finally got my outcome letter on 11 May:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ta2605 (May 16, 2016)

Is anyone submitting application to EA... My agent said website is under maintenance... Is she right


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah there was some issue with accessing portal but now its working perfectly fine. 



ta2605 said:


> Is anyone submitting application to EA... My agent said website is under maintenance... Is she right


----------



## ta2605 (May 16, 2016)

leap said:


> Yeah there was some issue with accessing portal but now its working perfectly fine.


Thanks for the info... now there is no issue... its working


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

I have done BACHOLER IN TEXTILE ENGINEERING IN 2009 and I have been working as an engineering technologists from 2010 to till date in pharmaceuticals industry? Will I Get positive assessment as an engineering techlogists in engineers Australia


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone waiting for EA assessment outcome????


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

I am waiting for skill assessment outcome ..........i have processed my application with fast track at 12 may 2016


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

What is your application status? Is it queued for assessment or assessment already in progress?



Salman2080 said:


> I am waiting for skill assessment outcome ..........i have processed my application with fast track at 12 may 2016


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

leap said:


> what is your application status? Is it queued for assessment or assessment already in progress?


my agent told me that your outcome will come during this week.

My receipt date is 12th may and with fast track outcome will come within 10 working days.

I submitted cdr which mention my occupation as an engineering technologist 

i am textile engineer and i am working as an engineering technologist in vetz pharmaceutical private limited


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Please help

want tp apply for my partners Sill assessment for jobe code Telecom Network engineer,for document checklist we have to view the below section in MSA

*Section C Assessment of Non-Accredited Qualifications/ Engineering Manager*


----------



## Deedeezuniga (Nov 3, 2013)

Deedeezuniga said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> On April 16th I submitted my application with fast track. Today it is still in queued for assessment status. I have opened a case and they answered this 10 days ago:
> 
> ...


Hello ...

Do you remember I have a problem with my application ? Finally, today someone at EA told me it was impossible to find my application (technical issues) and offered me a refund and asked me to resubmit a new application.(after 5 weeks!!! I was very sad) . Then I submitted my new application today at 09:02 and surprisingly I got a positive outcome 2 and a half hours later. My cdr were extremely clear but I am still surprised

I would like to say that some operators were not friendly but when my situation escalated to an assessor, he was extremely active and worried about solving my problem. So, my advice it to be very polite and respectful but acknowledge that at least in my experience assessors are reasonable.

I applied as industrial engineer, so if someone needs advice or a review of their cdr you could ask me. In addition, i would recommend to you an online tool called ginger software. It correct your grammar mistakes and it is good to learn.

thank you


----------



## WAG (Feb 8, 2016)

Deedeezuniga said:


> Hello ...
> 
> Do you remember I have a problem with my application ? Finally, today someone at EA told me it was impossible to find my application (technical issues) and offered me a refund and asked me to resubmit a new application.(after 5 weeks!!! I was very sad) . Then I submitted my new application today at 09:02 and surprisingly I got a positive outcome 2 and a half hours later. My cdr were extremely clear but I am still surprised
> 
> ...


Hi D, 
Yes I agree that you should be polite and humble as they have an overwhelming numbers of applicants. Technical errors rarely occur. I found EA are really helpful and give the perfect customer services. Especially "Nadia".
Glad to hear that you got a positive outcomes.


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

wag said:


> hi d,
> yes i agree that you should be polite and humble as they have an overwhelming numbers of applicants. Technical errors rarely occur. I found ea are really helpful and give the perfect customer services. Especially "nadia".
> Glad to hear that you got a positive outcomes.


i also got my positive outcome today.


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

Dears,

I submitted in 24-04 in fast track module and with skilled assessment. in 04-05 the assessor's request to condense the episodes. I resubmit in 15-05 and till this moment I didn't recieve any feedback??????

Any suggestions.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hello everyone

My MSA (EA) outcome still not received. I had applied on 5.2.16.
According to your expertise how much more time they will take.

rgds

Jas


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

asatstr said:


> Dears,
> 
> I submitted in 24-04 in fast track module and with skilled assessment. in 04-05 the assessor's request to condense the episodes. I resubmit in 15-05 and till this moment I didn't recieve any feedback??????
> 
> Any suggestions.


It took 15 days in my case.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My MSA (EA) outcome still not received. I had applied on 5.2.16.
> According to your expertise how much more time they will take.
> ...


If it's not a fast track mode, then maximum 120 days. On average its 90 days.


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

Sahiledge said:


> It took 15 days in my case.


15 days from first submission or from your reply to assessor requirments?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

asatstr said:


> 15 days from first submission or from your reply to assessor requirments?


15 days after assessor's comment.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> If it's not a fast track mode, then maximum 120 days. On average its 90 days.


Thanks Sahil.

I have seen your timeline. You assessment has taken 4 months.

So hopefully I will get mine on 5.6.16


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

Sahiledge said:


> 15 days after assessor's comment.


So be it, waiting for their reply.

Thanks


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Thanks Sahil.
> 
> I have seen your timeline. You assessment has taken 4 months.
> 
> So hopefully I will get mine on 5.6.16


It's 4 months because there was 2 weeks of Christmas holiday during that course of time and after that the assessor took 15 days to respond to the information provided by me. So in a way, for a perfect timing it can be 3 months.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

asatstr said:


> So be it, waiting for their reply.
> 
> Thanks


Actually at the end of 2 weeks after assessor's contact, I mailed EA (out of frustration but politely) regarding no action against the information provided by me and the next day I got my outcome.


----------



## ta2605 (May 16, 2016)

Anyone submit application to EA last week through fast track.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hello everyone 

4 months to complete on 5.6.16, But still there is no information regarding MSA outcome. 

Even my agent has not received any update.

Feeling SAD.


----------



## sunnydayz1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

A question for those who have received their EA outcome, does EA deduct any years of experience, like other assessing authorities do?

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

sunnydayz1985 said:


> A question for those who have received their EA outcome, does EA deduct any years of experience, like other assessing authorities do?
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


No, they don't. 
Actually they don't declare your experience unless you go for RSA. 
If they find any job letter irrelevant to you skill, they might not include it in your experience. 
But even after that you can go ahead as its upto DIBP to award points for your experience. 
A guy recently got a grant who claimed more experience than that recognised by EA. 
All the best.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> It's 4 months because there was 2 weeks of Christmas holiday during that course of time and after that the assessor took 15 days to respond to the information provided by me. So in a way, for a perfect timing it can be 3 months.


Thanks sahil,

Today I have recd the information from my agent that, my account status us showing like that "Awaiting Response from*Applicant" But there is no information about pending information in *the A/C and no email". 

My agent has given me a Telephone no. Also and told me to inquire about the above application status. 

Secondly my agent has already sent a mail regarding above matter to EA.but still he hasn't recd any reply.

Could you please suggest me, what will I do next? And what more should I ask the assessing officer when I call??. 

Pl give your valuable comments.
Thanks

Jas


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Thanks sahil,
> 
> Today I have recd the information from my agent that, my account status us showing like that "Awaiting Response from*Applicant" But there is no information about pending information in *the A/C and no email".
> 
> ...


Hi jass, 

Firstly you must have got a mail from EA that an additional information is required. When you log in to your account for EA my portal, you will find the information required from you. The assessor even explains in writing what he is expecting from you. 
Over there you can attach any documents if required and also reply back to the query of the assessor. Actually its user friendly. All these action has to be taken in my portal itself. 
I suggest that you yourself visit your EA my portal and look what is required. Agents are generally careless about such things. 
If you also don't find any information regarding the query, you can call EA and ask them to clarify the query by referring to your EA ID. The people at EA are very helpful, so don't hesitate to call them. 
But it's strongly suggested to check the my portal yourself before jumping to call EA. 
Best luck.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Hi jass,
> 
> Firstly you must have got a mail from EA that an additional information is required. When you log in to your account for EA my portal, you will find the information required from you. The assessor even explains in writing what he is expecting from you.
> Over there you can attach any documents if required and also reply back to the query of the assessor. Actually its user friendly. All these action has to be taken in my portal itself.
> ...


Sahil,

Thanks for your prompt action brother.

Actually my agent didn't given me the full access to my portal, dont gave password also. As per my agent he has thoroughly checked in my portal, nothing is showing pending & no mail has been received about what EA is expecting from applicant. Thats Why he has requested me to call EA to inquire why they showing the status like" awaiting response from applicant". 

I have only my membership ID & i was thinking to write first before calling to them.

Pl suggest, is that good enough if I would send a mail first instead of call.

Pl respond 

Regards
JAS.


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

Jas


----------



## Ravi85 (Apr 7, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Sahiledge said:
> 
> 
> > Hi jass,
> ...


Jas, where r u from and which occupation have you applied for?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Sahil,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt action brother.
> 
> ...


I think you should ask your agent to give full access to your my portal, it's your money and your future. 
Apart from that, EA has standard procedures and it's highly unlikely to have such an error. 
If you have patience, then mail EA regarding your doubt, wait for day. If you don't get any reply, then call them so that at least you can give reference of your mail.


----------



## German1492 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am a civil engineer whom submitted a CDR application on 26/02/16 and even though it has been almost 16 weeks, the application status has not changed. Would it be right to enquire EA about my application? Or should I wait?

Thank you.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

German1492 said:


> Hi everyone. I am a civil engineer whom submitted a CDR application on 26/02/16 and even though it has been almost 16 weeks, the application status has not changed. Would it be right to enquire EA about my application? Or should I wait?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, you should give them a call and write a mail too.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I have received my assessment outcome letter and 1 year of experience is deducted in written outcome letter. Not sure why. My question is what to do in this scenario? and also can I still claim the deducted year of experience for DIBP processing?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

leap said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have received my assessment outcome letter and 1 year of experience is deducted in written outcome letter. Not sure why. My question is what to do in this scenario? and also can I still claim the deducted year of experience for DIBP processing?


You can still claim those points in DIBP, but you should be sure that its relevant to your employment code. The EA assessment is not the final statement, but you should be sure that your experience will be counted otherwise you will be at risk of your visa getting rejected.


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone
I applied to EA on 17/02/16 for qualification and additional assessment of relevant skilled employment. Today I have been asked to provide additional information 
1. Reference letter (please, follow the MSA booklet guidelines strictly as what has to be included in that letter, page 29)
2. Income tax return acknowledgement (form 143) covering this employment period.
3. Provident fund report covering this employment period.
4. Social security statement.
I have never heard about provident fund report and social security statement . What exactly are they demanding ?? What is alternative for reference letters as they dont like the reference letters that I provided?


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> I think you should ask your agent to give full access to your my portal, it's your money and your future.
> Apart from that, EA has standard procedures and it's highly unlikely to have such an error.
> If you have patience, then mail EA regarding your doubt, wait for day. If you don't get any reply, then call them so that at least you can give reference of your mail.



Dear sahil,

Thanks for your comments.
I have mailed EA on 2nd june, but after submitting no confirmation mail has been received. 

I have sent a mail to inquire MSA status by providing the EA Id.
As per your expertise,could you please tell me by how much time they will respond to my mail.

Thanks
Jass


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Dear sahil,
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> I have mailed EA on 2nd june, but after submitting no confirmation mail has been received.
> ...


9 months back, when I used to deal with EA via mails, they replied to mails on the very next day. But by the time I had submitted my application, I used to get no reply to any of my mails. The last mail which I had sent to EA was also not reverted by them but I got the outcome after 2 days of that. 
So in case you don't get any reply from them in a day, give them a call around 7 AM IST. 
Hope your problem gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

HIMMVOV6 said:


> Hello everyone
> I applied to EA on 17/02/16 for qualification and additional assessment of relevant skilled employment. Today I have been asked to provide additional information
> 1. Reference letter (please, follow the MSA booklet guidelines strictly as what has to be included in that letter, page 29)
> 2. Income tax return acknowledgement (form 143) covering this employment period.
> ...


1. Something must be out of place in your reference letter. Its important that it doesn't matter if you don't provide all the information in detail, but it should cover all the check Points as in the MSA booklet. 
2. PF report must be your PF statement from you employer, in case you don't have any Provident fund, then you need to submit a declaration from your employer that you don't have any PF.


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello People,
I applied for assessment on 30th may by fast track. whats the recent trend? In how many days will I get the outcome, hoping for positive result.

Thanks 
Abhishek


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

Abhishek Godyal said:


> Hello People,
> I applied for assessment on 30th may by fast track. whats the recent trend? In how many days will I get the outcome, hoping for positive result.
> 
> Thanks
> Abhishek


I received mine in within 10 days. Fast track accord assessment.


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

Linwan said:


> I received mine in within 10 days. Fast track accord assessment.


Hey i am new to this forum. Can you please help me how do we go about doing a fast track accord or ACS. Kindly help ?


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

Linwan said:


> I received mine in within 10 days. Fast track accord assessment.


Thanks Linwan,
Have you applied for EOI?

Abhishek


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

Bhavik812 said:


> Hey i am new to this forum. Can you please help me how do we go about doing a fast track accord or ACS. Kindly help ?


Fast Track Option is available in engineers australia assessment.
I don't know weather ACS provide this service, check Some ACS forum to find out.


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

Abhishek Godyal said:


> Fast Track Option is available in engineers australia assessment.
> I don't know weather ACS provide this service, check Some ACS forum to find out.


Certainly thank you for your help..


----------



## ricky1983 (May 19, 2016)

Salman2080 said:


> i also got my positive outcome today.


Congrats brother..May I will also get +ve assessment soon by EA...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> 9 months back, when I used to deal with EA via mails, they replied to mails on the very next day. But by the time I had submitted my application, I used to get no reply to any of my mails. The last mail which I had sent to EA was also not reverted by them but I got the outcome after 2 days of that.
> So in case you don't get any reply from them in a day, give them a call around 7 AM IST.
> Hope your problem gets sorted out soon.


Dear Sahil,

Thanks for your guidance.
Today I have called EA and they have taken all the details pertaining to my assessment and I have told all matter to them.
They have noted down and told me that MSA officer will respond to the mails sent and instruct you for further action in couple of weeks.

In the last they told me that there is no guarantee of all above.
now what will you say.pl give your comments.
Tks 

Jass


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Dear Sahil,
> 
> Thanks for your guidance.
> Today I have called EA and they have taken all the details pertaining to my assessment and I have told all matter to them.
> ...


I would suggest that you should be expecting some notification in your EA my portal. Hope your agent is that vigilant to notice it. 
You shall send them a reminder mail after few days regarding this. Also it won't harm you to give them a call after a week. When they say a couple of weeks, it means few days.


----------



## German1492 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi all

My application status has just changed to "Competent". Could anybody tell me if the outcome is positive?

Thanks


----------



## Dhaliwal (Feb 15, 2016)

hi guys,
prepared with my CDR work. 
Ready to apply for EA assessment.
will its be helpful if i apply under a fast track process. what will be its time, need your valuable suggestions mates.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Dhaliwal said:


> hi guys,
> prepared with my CDR work.
> Ready to apply for EA assessment.
> will its be helpful if i apply under a fast track process. what will be its time, need your valuable suggestions mates.


Fast track process has average time of 10 days for outcome, while for normal process it takes more than 90 days.


----------



## Dhaliwal (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks mate.
i am production engineer , applying under Engineering technologist category. i have irrelevant experience. so i have prepared my carrier episodes based project performed during my graduation.
will i be assessed by EA, without any relevant experience.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Dhaliwal said:


> Thanks mate.
> i am production engineer , applying under Engineering technologist category. i have irrelevant experience. so i have prepared my carrier episodes based project performed during my graduation.
> will i be assessed by EA, without any relevant experience.


You can prepare CEs based on your graduation period. Refer to clause 5.2 of section C of MSA booklet. Make sure you satisfy the points given in that clause.


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

subscribing...


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

All

I am a Transport Engineer applied for Education and RSA fast track with EA on 9th June 2016

Shall I know in how many days I can expect outcome?? I noticed in EA website case officer allocation time increased to 10 business days from 5 days 

Is there anybody who applied in May here please suggest in how many days got the outcome??

Looking forward reply

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

German1492 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My application status has just changed to "Competent". Could anybody tell me if the outcome is positive?
> 
> Thanks


Yes


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> I would suggest that you should be expecting some notification in your EA my portal. Hope your agent is that vigilant to notice it.
> You shall send them a reminder mail after few days regarding this. Also it won't harm you to give them a call after a week. When they say a couple of weeks, it means few days.


Dear sahil
Still not rec'd any replies from EA.
I had confirmed from my agent also. It is now 6 days passed.I had called them on 7th June. Can I call them once more or sent an email to them.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Dear sahil
> Still not rec'd any replies from EA.
> I had confirmed from my agent also. It is now 6 days passed.I had called them on 7th June. Can I call them once more or sent an email to them.


I appreciate your patience, but I think your assessment is getting delayed a lot. You should call them as soon as possible. You have all the right to get your application expedited after this much wait.


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi I applied for Engineers Australia assessment as Transport Engineer ANZSCO 233215 on 30th may 2016.
I today received a mail from them stating that they can assessed my application as
Civil engineer ANZSCO 233211 or Engineering Technologist ANZSCO 233914.
I am B.tech civil with seven years of experience in highway design. so I think I should fall under ANZSCO 233215. 
Can somebody advise me what should I reply to Engineers Australia?

Thanks
Abhishek


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Abhishek Godyal said:


> Hi I applied for Engineers Australia assessment as Transport Engineer ANZSCO 233215 on 30th may 2016.
> I today received a mail from them stating that they can assessed my application as
> Civil engineer ANZSCO 233211 or Engineering Technologist ANZSCO 233914.
> I am B.tech civil with seven years of experience in highway design. so I think I should fall under ANZSCO 233215.
> ...


I think you should go with civil engineer since transport engineering is a subset of civil engineering. 
I had applied for assessment as structural engineer but they thought of my experience in a wider field and asked me to get assessed and receive outcome of a civil engineer. Just for your information.


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

sahil,
Thanks for your reply.
I got this mail from EA.

Dear Mr. Abhishek Godyal,

I have assessed your application. Your possible outcome is:

1. Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211 + relevant work experience
Or
2. Engineering Technologist ANZSCO 233914 + relevant work experience

Please, state your preference so that I can finalize your application.

should I asked for the clarification for the code that I applied for ANZSCO 233215 or shoulld I asked him to assess me under the code ANZSCO 233211

Thanks 
Abhishek


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Abhishek Godyal said:


> sahil,
> Thanks for your reply.
> I got this mail from EA.
> 
> ...


Just as I said, you should go ahead with civil engineer. 
Also, the occupation ceiling for ANZSCO 2339 has already reached it limit, so if you opt for engineering technologist, there is no scope for you to get invitation any sooner. So your choice is clear and that's ANZSCO 2332.


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

Just for your information:

Applied for assessment on 29th May, received my positive outcome on the 14th June (via fast track). Everything went smooth, got the assessment I had hoped for.

All the best to you...


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

did u choose the CDR pathway?or u assesd ur skills too?


patde said:


> Just for your information:
> 
> Applied for assessment on 29th May, received my positive outcome on the 14th June (via fast track). Everything went smooth, got the assessment I had hoped for.
> 
> All the best to you...


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

adinil said:


> did u choose the CDR pathway?or u assesd ur skills too?


Yes, both.

CDR
Skills Assessment
Fast Track


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Just as I said, you should go ahead with civil engineer.
> Also, the occupation ceiling for ANZSCO 2339 has already reached it limit, so if you opt for engineering technologist, there is no scope for you to get invitation any sooner. So your choice is clear and that's ANZSCO 2332.


Sahil,

Thanks for your help I got the positive skill assessment today for civil engineer

Abhishek


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Abhishek Godyal said:


> Sahil,
> 
> Thanks for your help I got the positive skill assessment today for civil engineer
> 
> Abhishek


Congrats! Good luck for EOI.


----------



## magdyit (Nov 27, 2015)

*Mechanical Engineer*

Dears , Please help as I applied as Mech. Engineer since 16/05/2016 in fast track for both MSA and RSA but unfortunately my status still ( Assessment in progress ) also I called EA many times they informed your case with assessor !


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

magdyit said:


> Dears , Please help as I applied as Mech. Engineer since 16/05/2016 in fast track for both MSA and RSA but unfortunately my status still ( Assessment in progress ) also I called EA many times they informed your case with assessor !


Write them a mail. Your assessor must be too busy with other applications.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

magdyit said:


> Dears , Please help as I applied as Mech. Engineer since 16/05/2016 in fast track for both MSA and RSA but unfortunately my status still ( Assessment in progress ) also I called EA many times they informed your case with assessor !


Write them a mail. Your assessor must be too busy with other applications.


----------



## magdyit (Nov 27, 2015)

I already wrote email since one week and they replay we forward your inquiry to your assessor but nothing happen since that. and status still assessment in progress !!


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

magdyit said:


> I already wrote email since one week and they replay we forward your inquiry to your assessor but nothing happen since that. and status still assessment in progress !!


You may get your outcome soon, EA acts very unexpectedly. Maybe the crunch of year end is causing the delay.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for my EA assessment in Mechanical Engg(CDR Route) and the application processing started on the 12th April, 2012. I have already got my CID number(I am staying in Australia on a 457 so it was received by normal post).
> Anyone who has processed a skill assessment via EA CDR in recent times, can you post your timeline here. I am apprehensive(almost sure) that I will not make the timeline for July,2012.:confused2:


Hi there, Have you got your PR?


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

Hi, 
I have 2 years inactivity [no job] after my bachelors in Engineering. However in that period i prepared for govt. exams and there are some course complete letters related to IT. These hardly cover 1 year.
After that I did my master in ICT in Melbourne.

Now in resume is it the best thing to mention course details or should i just mention that i'm inactive ? 
will any of them has negative impact ?

Any information is sincerely appreciated..
Thanks.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

73sam said:


> Hi,
> I have 2 years inactivity [no job] after my bachelors in Engineering. However in that period i prepared for govt. exams and there are some course complete letters related to IT. These hardly cover 1 year.
> After that I did my master in ICT in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


remaining year write any trainings, conferences or seminar sessions you attended.
preparing for competitive exams etc.


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

73sam said:


> Hi,
> I have 2 years inactivity [no job] after my bachelors in Engineering. However in that period i prepared for govt. exams and there are some course complete letters related to IT. These hardly cover 1 year.
> After that I did my master in ICT in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


I have 10 months gap in my resume and I got a positive assessment from engineers australia.


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> remaining year write any trainings, conferences or seminar sessions you attended.
> preparing for competitive exams etc.


Thanks for the info.
Will they be asking any course complete letters ? 



Abhishek Godyal said:


> I have 10 months gap in my resume and I got a positive assessment from engineers australia.


Good to hear that.. 
So did you clearly mentioned the gap in your resume ? 
and after checking with Turnitin i have about 8-12% [in all 3 CDR] similarity which is mostly from Introduction and some. 

May be its just that i worry too much about it, i just dont want to do Professional Year which costs both time and money.

Thanks again.


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

73sam said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Will they be asking any course complete letters ?
> 
> 
> ...


As I told you I have a gap of 10 months So I have not mentioned any work experience in that period.
I also have some points common in my career episodes. So i tried to use different word so that it look different.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> I appreciate your patience, but I think your assessment is getting delayed a lot. You should call them as soon as possible. You have all the right to get your application expedited after this much wait.


Dear sahil,

Thanks for the guidance which you have given me till date.

On 16th June my agent got an email from EA and they have written that they acknowledge my concern and will respond after few days.

What is your idea about how many days they will revert.or should I call them immediately.

Thanks once again.

Jaskaran.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Dear sahil,
> 
> Thanks for the guidance which you have given me till date.
> 
> ...


Hi Jass, 

Please ask your agent to show that mail to you. Generally this is not how EA works. If there's a mail like this, then it's already 5 days, so I guess that you can call them tomorrow. 
But first check on your agent. 

Regards.


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Congrats! Good luck for EOI.


Thanks sahil,
I need some help from you regarding EOI.
In engineers australia I have not mention my current job for skill assessment, but I have mentioned it in my resume. I am working here from last five months.
Now my question is should I mention this job in employment section of EOI or should I only mention those for whom I got assessed from EA.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

73sam said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Will they be asking any course complete letters ?
> 
> 
> ...



They don't ,if its training course.
Those course completions should be mentioned in your CPD and submit a copy of course completion as supporting document to your claim in CPD.

CO may ask anything wherever h/she finds the requirement of more information to be provided by applicant


----------



## tin1791 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello All 

I have received our positive skills assessment (CDR Route) today from Engineers Australia.

thought of letting everyone know for reference to current timelines.

Timeline below

189 | Electrical Engineer - 233311 
19/Mar/2016 | IELTS: L-9, R-8.5, W-8, S-8.5 
06/June/2016 | EA MSA CDR Route applied FAST TRACK, only degree not applied for Work-ex
22/June/2016 | EA MSA Positive Assessment Received


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

tin1791 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have received our positive skills assessment (CDR Route) today from Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


What are the full forms and meanings of MSA and CDR please?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mechmohammed said:


> What are the full forms and meanings of MSA and CDR please?


MSA- Migration Skills Assessment
CDR- Competency Demonstration Report


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Thank you. @tin1971 - 8.5 speaking and 8 in writing! Awesome man. How did you do this?


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

tin1791 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have received our positive skills assessment (CDR Route) today from Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I wish you all the best in the rest of the process. I also applied to EA for MSA CDR + RSA fast track on 7th June.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

magdyit said:


> Dears , Please help as I applied as Mech. Engineer since 16/05/2016 in fast track for both MSA and RSA but unfortunately my status still ( Assessment in progress ) also I called EA many times they informed your case with assessor !


Have you got a reply from EA?


----------



## magdyit (Nov 27, 2015)

yes I called them yesterday and they connected me with my assessor and he informed he face difficulties to find out my university name accreditation, I don't know what to do and how I can guide him.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Abhishek, 
You can include those 5 months of experience in your EOI. If its a relevant experience then add it in the EOI accordingly.


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

*Engineers Australia asking for Experience letter which I have already provided*

I received a message from Engineers Australia to provide a letter from my manager/supervisor for my work experience. I actually attached it with all the required details (job title, period of employment, duties, hours worked, salary and contact details of the manager). It is on the company letterhead as required. I wonder why they are still asking for it. 

What is the way out please?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

humanshado said:


> I received a message from Engineers Australia to provide a letter from my manager/supervisor for my work experience. I actually attached it with all the required details (job title, period of employment, duties, hours worked, salary and contact details of the manager). It is on the company letterhead as required. I wonder why they are still asking for it.
> 
> What is the way out please?


Provide that once again. Also mention in the reply that you had already provided the same and if they need further more than that.


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

magdyit said:


> yes I called them yesterday and they connected me with my assessor and he informed he face difficulties to find out my university name accreditation, I don't know what to do and how I can guide him.


Is it possible for you to contact your university and get a contact person that will communicate directly with the assessor? I think that might help. Good luck!


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Provide that once again. Also mention in the reply that you had already provided the same and if they need further more than that.


Thank you for the response. I will do just that.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

humanshado said:


> I received a message from Engineers Australia to provide a letter from my manager/supervisor for my work experience. I actually attached it with all the required details (job title, period of employment, duties, hours worked, salary and contact details of the manager). It is on the company letterhead as required. I wonder why they are still asking for it.
> 
> What is the way out please?


Mail the same if it's on company letterhead along with the communications you made with the concerned person or dept while requesting the same


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> I appreciate your patience, but I think your assessment is getting delayed a lot. You should call them as soon as possible. You have all the right to get your application expedited after this much wait.





Sahiledge said:


> Hi Jass,
> 
> Please ask your agent to show that mail to you. Generally this is not how EA works. If there's a mail like this, then it's already 5 days, so I guess that you can call them tomorrow.
> But first check on your agent.
> ...


Dear sahil,

My EA updates are as under

16th june- got email from my agent which was sent by EA representative and given me a reference number.

After that no update were shared by them.
On 24th - I have called EA for 2nd time. During my conversation EA rep. Told me that they are escalating my case because it is already 18weeks over, told me that I need to give a snapshot of the problem ( no link for additional information by the assessor) 

My agent has done the required thing and provided on the same day 

Now 28june- my agent has told me, a mail from EA has been rec'd stating that " they have brought it to the notice of assessor. But till today didn't rec'd any response.

What is your suggestions.pl respond.

Thanks for bearing with me.

Regards
Jass


----------



## amarmayur (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello,

I am presently studying in Perth, I am starting my degree and experience assessment process from Engineers Australia. I am Mechanical Engineer. 
I need some Sample CDR for my profile to understand the process and writing. Can anyone help me ?


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

As I understood RSA is not mandatory to be done by EA as DIBP is going to conduct his own assessment of employment. Can anyone advise then what would be the benefit of spending AUS$ 320?
Has anyone experienced unexpected deduction of experience by EA, I know there are lots of such cases for computer-related occupations from ACS.


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> You can include those 5 months of experience in your EOI. If its a relevant experience then add it in the EOI accordingly.


Thanks Sahil,
I already did that thing and got invite on this 22nd.
Abhishek


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Dear sahil,
> 
> My EA updates are as under
> 
> ...



Hi Jass, 
I am not bothered at all so its alright.
Unfortunately yours case is one of those which gets unreasonably delayed. 
What you can do is to mail EA with the attachement of the mail which you got from EA regarding your application being brought in notice of the accessor. Thereafter you shall call EA describing the whole scenario once again and be assertive in asking them to bring out the solution at once as you are losing precious time.

I was not able to log in to my EA accout on numerous occasions, and when i called and explained them the situation it was found that my user ID had been some how deleted from the database, which EA rectified at that very moment. 
I guess you have got the idea of what you can expect from EA. 

Best luck.


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

Can anyone please send a sample for cdr for electrical engineer with your details striked out. i am really not getting any head start for it.

Or if anyone can please tell name of good consultant in chandigarh.

thanks in advance.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Hi Jass,
> I am not bothered at all so its alright.
> Unfortunately yours case is one of those which gets unreasonably delayed.
> What you can do is to mail EA with the attachement of the mail which you got from EA regarding your application being brought in notice of the accessor. Thereafter you shall call EA describing the whole scenario once again and be assertive in asking them to bring out the solution at once as you are losing precious time.
> ...


Thanks a ton sahil.

I got an email from EA msa accessing officer that they have recognised my concern and obviously there is an technical issue with my online application. And they have forward the concern to Their IT department. My assessor raised the issue with IT department,will back to me as soon as received proper response .

This is the current updating.

Now pl give your valuable comments.

Thanks 
Jass


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Thanks a ton sahil.
> 
> I got an email from EA msa accessing officer that they have recognised my concern and obviously there is an technical issue with my online application. And they have forward the concern to Their IT department. My assessor raised the issue with IT department,will back to me as soon as received proper response .
> 
> ...




Dear Sahil,

Would you please share your comments.

tks


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

jass123 said:


> Dear Sahil,
> 
> Would you please share your comments.
> 
> tks


Sorry Bro! 
Was off the forum lately so couldn't see your update. 
I guess your application is getting tossed a hard time. Only thing you are left with is to wait. Though following up with EA is must as that's what have taken you this far. 
I pray you get out of this trouble soon. 
Best luck.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am new here and have just started looking at Aus PR seriously. I am a Mech Graduate with masters in Pipeline engineering. I have to go through the CDR route as well and I am in the process of developing my CDR. I have 2 years and 8 months experiance in the oil and gas industry in singapore. But after that i came back to india and have been working at a automobile industry since nov 2015. I have around 8+ months exp in the new comp. I have a couple of doubts as follows:

1. Which assessment do I pay for to EA. The Standard Competency Demonstration Report or Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. 

2. If its the Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment the MSA booklet states Documentary evidence of employment (for periods of 12 months or more, or if the employment provide a basis for a career episode/s) is to be provided as part of the required document. So do i need to get the reference letter from my latest employer since its been only 8 months. If i dont how does EA assess my 8 months exp.

3. Will the 8 months be added to my 2 years and 8 month experiance to make it a total of 3+ years to get me my 5 points for skilled employment. Or will i have to complete 1 whole year to claim the 5 points.

4. The MSA booklet also states that Applicants are required to provide third party
documentary evidence such as Social Security/Social Insurance Report
OR
Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report
OR
Superfund Contribution Statement
OR
Provident Fund Statement/Retirement contribution reports
OR
Work permit.
However, since i have worked for only 5 months in the previous financial year. I do not have any docs relating to tax or any 3rd party issued docs.

5. Is it better to avoid the 8 months exp since i can only provide Offer letter, reference letter and payslips. and not 3rd party docs. But if i avoid the 8 months exp i will b short of 4 months exp to claim my skilled employment points and wont b able to apply for 189 and would have to try my luck in 190.


Thanks in advance for your help.

Please note i have posted the same in other threads to get a reply asap so as to start the required action asap.


----------



## ngibson (Jul 14, 2016)

I wanted to drop by to let you know my timeframe, since this forum has helped a bunch in preparing my MSA.

I lodged it on June 28th, for ANZCO 233511, and case was taken by an officer on July 11th and outcome, positive, letter came today, July 14th.

I paid for fast track, so that surely made a difference on the time frame of my case.

Already submitted my EOI, and waiting for the next round of invitations.

Good luck to you all.
Nico


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here and have just started looking at Aus PR seriously. I am a Mech Graduate with masters in Pipeline engineering. I have to go through the CDR route as well and I am in the process of developing my CDR. I have 2 years and 8 months experiance in the oil and gas industry in singapore. But after that i came back to india and have been working at a automobile industry since nov 2015. I have around 8+ months exp in the new comp. I have a couple of doubts as follows:
> 
> ...


My query is the same. Please let me know what answer you got


----------



## ngibson (Jul 14, 2016)

Mechmohammed said:


> My query is the same. Please let me know what answer you got


Hello MechMohammed & kd87, I will tell you my experience to see if it is usefull to you.

1. It depends on how many points you reach for Skilled Visa. If you get 60 or more without work experience (like I did), then you better go with that. I balanced the time spent in getting all papers of my work experience in order vs the extra points that I would get and decided not to go with the Relevant Skilled Employment. This has made my MSA outcome much quicker (3 days since officer got it).

2. If you use a work-related Career Episode, then you´ll need to add to your CDR all relevant documents. This is all in the MSA Booklet.

3. I believe they will add them up. But consider it has to be experience AFTER you gained your degree.

4. Most countries (even Argentina) have online resources to provide a lot of what MSA Booklet asks for. When your employer pays something to the state it will surely come up somewhere. Every single piece of evidence of jobs is important for your case officer to analyze if you´re telling the truth or inventing stuff.

5. I believe with Offer Letter, Reference letter and payslips will be enough for your case officer to believe you worked there. But be prepared to search for more information since they may request it. Sometimes it´s better to start looking for that information as soon as you can.

It all depends on your points, I believe kd87 is struggling with his so he will have to demonstrate work experience for those additional points.

As a side note, I recommend you start preparing your Career Episodes as of now, since it is a long structured essay you will have to write, and your ideas and objetive of what you write has to be aligned with what the officer needs to assess.

Hit me up if you need any help.
Nico


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

ngibson said:


> Hello MechMohammed & kd87, I will tell you my experience to see if it is usefull to you.
> 
> 1. It depends on how many points you reach for Skilled Visa. If you get 60 or more without work experience (like I did), then you better go with that. I balanced the time spent in getting all papers of my work experience in order vs the extra points that I would get and decided not to go with the Relevant Skilled Employment. This has made my MSA outcome much quicker (3 days since officer got it).
> 
> ...


Thx bro. You are a great help. Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## ngibson (Jul 14, 2016)

Mechmohammed said:


> Thx bro. You are a great help. Can you please share your timeline?


Engineers Australia CDR (with fast track): 28/JUN/2016
Case taken by officer: 11/JUL/2016 (9 working days...they promise BEFORE 10 working days so they took it at the last minute possible, I really thought they would take it sooner considering the price of Fast Track)
Outcome letter: 14/JUL/2016

EOI submitted 14/JUL
Expect to be invited for visa 20/JUL since my ANZCO is 233511.

Right now getting my police and health checks arranged. 

I did some pretty good Career Episodes without using my work experience (didn´t want to go through all the hassle of getting Letters and Payslips ready), and I don´t like sharing all that info with anyone.

You can make pretty good Career Episodes from your University time or relatively any group work you manage in your everyday life. You just have to know what your Case Officer needs to know to get you approved, and arrange your ideas to get to the 1500 aprox words. Once you write the first one I promise the other 2 come out easily...just gotta let that brain sleep on the ideas for some nights.

Cheers!


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

thanks you. It cleared a lot. Do u mind telling how many points u had without showing work exp? And was it bcoz of good ielts/pte scores?


----------



## ngibson (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes, got to 60 points by acing the IELTS with more than 8 on all of them.

I have +10 years work experience, but got my degree in 2014, so couldn`t get any points for that.

If it weren`t for the IELTS results, I would have to look for another country to emigrate.

Let`s hope they send me the invite in the 20th July round....crossing my fingers.

PS: I have tons of info on how to ace the IELTS, if you need anything send me a PM.


----------



## abbasazarmehrput (Jun 7, 2016)

I have bachelors degree in chemical engineering and master of science degree in gas processing and transmission. And I have been working as a senior process engineer in a gas refinery. After submitting my CDRs and other documents to ENIGINEERS AUSTRALIA , I was assessed as a PROCESS ENGINEER ( INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER) with ANZCO 233511.

I am worried that my CO assigned after ITA is likely to reject my case if he/she saw that my major is chemical engineer while I chose industrial engineer code assessed by Engineers Australia.

Please help me.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

ngibson said:


> Engineers Australia CDR (with fast track): 28/JUN/2016
> Case taken by officer: 11/JUL/2016 (9 working days...they promise BEFORE 10 working days so they took it at the last minute possible, I really thought they would take it sooner considering the price of Fast Track)
> Outcome letter: 14/JUL/2016
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info. Wow, 8 in all of the IELTS modules! That's awesome. Can you please me some tips. I score good in reading and listening. Its just writing and mainly speaking that frets me.


----------



## vhparekh (May 23, 2014)

*Mechanical Engineer + MBA in Finance working as Mechanical Engineer - Supervisor*

Hello, 

I have done my B.E. in Mechanical Engineer in 2002 & opted for MBA in Finance/Marketing in 2003 & completed in 2005 (both full time).

I worked in Sales from Nov 2005 to Oct 2007. But then switched back to Engineering job in Dec 2007 & since then had been working with the same company as Mechanical Engineer - Supervisor.

I am willing to go for Australian PR now & was looking for Assessment and found ANZSCO code 233512 to be suiting my current profile. 
Can you plz guide whether I need to go for EngineersAustralia only or do I need to assess my previous experiences as well?

Also for Engineers Australia, what is the procedure? I mean what are the accords & which way to move? Is CDR mandatory?

Guidance from seniors would be much helpful.


----------



## surenuka (Jul 12, 2016)

I have applied for EA MSA CDR assessment as Materials Engineer on 15th July 2016. Still qued for assessment. Really nervous as how the outcome is going to come back?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

surenuka said:


> I have applied for EA MSA CDR assessment as Materials Engineer on 15th July 2016. Still qued for assessment. Really nervous as how the outcome is going to come back?


After 10 working days CO is allocated , so may be thursday or friday your case will be assigned to CO. I Need to wait 4 more days. Previously it was 5 working days for allocation of CO. So people used to get result in 10 days. Now People are getting result in 3 weeks. 
99.9% cases people are getting +ve outcome. If they have doubt they may ask you PF statement or Form 26AS to make sure your experience. My worry is We may miss Invitation round of August 3rd.


----------



## surenuka (Jul 12, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> After 10 working days CO is allocated , so may be thursday or friday your case will be assigned to CO. I Need to wait 4 more days. Previously it was 5 working days for allocation of CO. So people used to get result in 10 days. Now People are getting result in 3 weeks.
> 99.9% cases people are getting +ve outcome. If they have doubt they may ask you PF statement or Form 26AS to make sure your experience. My worry is We may miss Invitation round of August 3rd.


Hi Chumashankar,

I do have Bachelour degree in Biotech and Masters in Polymer. My CDR's are mainly based on work experiene though. Finger crossed.
I have booked in for PTE on 6th Aug. I am hoping that we probably will have first round of Aug invitation on 10th Aug. 
All the best for you too. Please update me if you have any feedback.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

vhparekh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have done my B.E. in Mechanical Engineer in 2002 & opted for MBA in Finance/Marketing in 2003 & completed in 2005 (both full time).
> 
> ...


If you want to apply in anzsco 233512 then you have to opt Engineers Australia and if your bachelors degree is from an Indian University then you have to go with CDR path.

CDR is mandatory but Relevant Skilled Employment assessment is optional and EA would charge extra bucks for the same.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> After 10 working days CO is allocated , so may be thursday or friday your case will be assigned to CO. I Need to wait 4 more days. Previously it was 5 working days for allocation of CO. So people used to get result in 10 days. Now People are getting result in 3 weeks.
> 99.9% cases people are getting +ve outcome. If they have doubt they may ask you PF statement or Form 26AS to make sure your experience. My worry is We may miss Invitation round of August 3rd.


Hi. I am a Mechanical Engineer too and want to apply soon. Can you email me your CDR so that I can have a look for some ideas. My specialization is HVAC. If you say yes, I'll send you my email address


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Mine is having confidential information of my company. You can google it you will get many from https://www.scribd.com/


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Ok thanks. Will do


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

surenuka said:


> I have applied for EA MSA CDR assessment as Materials Engineer on 15th July 2016. Still qued for assessment. Really nervous as how the outcome is going to come back?




Any update of your status ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surenuka (Jul 12, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Any update of your status ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Day 8 today.Just checked in and it is saying it is still queued for assessment.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

surenuka said:


> Day 8 today.Just checked in and it is saying it is still queued for assessment.


Any update of your status ?


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone here applied 189 from 485? Can we use the same Skills Assestment/ Outcome Letter?


----------



## surenuka (Jul 12, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Any update of your status ?


Day 9 today, still queued for assessment. I will wait until tomorrow. Will give them a call on Friday if they still haven't taken my application by tomorrow.

Kind Regards


----------



## Sahil shah (Jul 27, 2016)

just applied for my electrical engineering assessment from engineers Australia fast track, how many days it will take for assessment outcome. I applied on 24 th July 2016. I have done 2 yr masters in australia so I dontneedto give my IELTS score to prove English competency?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Sahil shah said:


> just applied for my electrical engineering assessment from engineers Australia fast track, how many days it will take for assessment outcome. I applied on 24 th July 2016. I have done 2 yr masters in australia so I dontneedto give my IELTS score to prove English competency?




10 working days case office is allocated then with in 2-3 days result will come 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahil shah (Jul 27, 2016)

By mistake I uploaded wrong file during my application now what happens?


----------



## ibra88 (Apr 28, 2015)

hello guys, i have some questions regarding the MSA app.
1- Name Change Document 
---> my middle name is joseph, in the passport and university certificate its Jouzaif (french) while in the civil id is Joseph, do i have to do any thing about that? 

2- what do they mean about English Language Competency test result reference ?
----> i have attended IELTS general and got 6 each 
thanks in advance


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Any update ? Next Invitation round is on 3rd August


----------



## rohitmittal (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi all! I have a querry, can we update our IELTS score after submission/ lodgement of visa application?????


----------



## deleyi20 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello Everyone, Exactly 10 business days after I submitted my MSA-CDR, An assessor contacted me to submit my original bachelor's degree certificate and a copy of my current Master's admission offer and current transcript (because i am currently doing a masters). I have submitted the all the requested documents. However, i would like to know how long more it would take for me to get a feedback from my assessor or when should i expect my outcome letter? Expecting a response from someone here, thanks.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi guys, i am new here. I have just submitted my application for MSA (Fast Track) on 25-July using CDR/episodes. The application is queued for assessment. 

I have a masters degree in mechanical engineering and have 6 years of working experience. However my experience is from 2003-2008. While I still have working experience, its not exactly matching the engineering SOL. 

Do you think the EA would have an objection for the experience being too old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

deleyi20 said:


> Hello Everyone, Exactly 10 business days after I submitted my MSA-CDR, An assessor contacted me to submit my original bachelor's degree certificate and a copy of my current Master's admission offer and current transcript (because i am currently doing a masters). I have submitted the all the requested documents. However, i would like to know how long more it would take for me to get a feedback from my assessor or when should i expect my outcome letter? Expecting a response from someone here, thanks.




2-3 days . When did you submitted you EA application .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

rohitmittal said:


> Hi all! I have a querry, can we update our IELTS score after submission/ lodgement of visa application?????




What is the benefit if you already received invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramesh_NEP (Jul 28, 2016)

Hei I also have a similar doubt.

I completed my Bachelor (2007) and Master degree (2012) in Electrical Engineering and currently doing PhD in Electrical Engineering. Although I worked three years in Electrical system design in Building (2007-2010), I don't have any required documents ( salary slips, tax card, bank statement ) for my skill assessment.

My PhD research is related to energy efficiency improvement in LED lighting. The LED light source can be considered as electronics device but the lighting can be consider as Electrical. I am confused under which field (Electrical or Electronics) my research fall under. Does this effects on my skill assessment for Electrical Engineer ?

Can I write all three carrier episodes from my PhD research?

What was your outcome for skill assessment?

Thank you.


----------



## Ramesh_NEP (Jul 28, 2016)

sharma47 said:


> I have a doubt guys. The places where I studied my Undergrad, Masters and ongoing PhD.
> Undergrad: Electrical Engineering
> Masters: Electrical Engineering
> PhD Electrical Engineering
> ...


Hei I also have a similar doubt.

I completed my Bachelor (2007) and Master degree (2012) in Electrical Engineering and currently doing PhD in Electrical Engineering. Although I worked three years in Electrical system design in Building (2007-2010), I don't have any required documents ( salary slips, tax card, bank statement ) for my skill assessment.

My PhD research is related to energy efficiency improvement in LED lighting. The LED light source can be considered as electronics device but the lighting can be consider as Electrical. I am confused under which field (Electrical or Electronics) my research fall under. Does this effects on my skill assessment for Electrical Engineer ?

Can I write all three carrier episodes from my PhD research?

What was your outcome for skill assessment?

Thank you.


----------



## surenuka (Jul 12, 2016)

Exactly on Day 11, it is showing as assessment in process. Hope I will get results by Tuesday.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

surenuka said:


> Exactly on Day 11, it is showing as assessment in process. Hope I will get results by Tuesday.



Have you checked yesterday . All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surenuka (Jul 12, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Have you checked yesterday . All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did check yesterday at 4.45 PM. That was queued for assessment and when when I checked this morning 8.45 AM it is saying as assessment in progress.


----------



## deleyi20 (Jul 19, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> 2-3 days . When did you submitted you EA application .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response bro. I submitted July 13th and my assessor contacted me July 27th which was exactly 10 business days (The day of submission is usually not counted). What is your Situation?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

deleyi20 said:


> Thanks for your response bro. I submitted July 13th and my assessor contacted me July 27th which was exactly 10 business days (The day of submission is usually not counted). What is your Situation?



I submitted on July 19th (fast track ), so waiting in que 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surenuka (Jul 12, 2016)

I have just got this email from EA.



I have completed your Migration Skills Assessment for the Occupation of Materials Engineer ANZSCO 233112. 



Our assessment is based on engineering qualifications and your Bachelor of Biotechnology is not suitable for assessment as Materials Engineer.



The main requirement for successful assessment as Materials Engineer is a completion of a 4 year Bachelor of Materials Engineering program. I will finalised your assessment soon and if you are dissatisfied with the outcome you can submit an informal appeal.

I know, I don't have Bachelour degree in Material Engineering. Thats why I wanted to assess through CDR and work experience. I am not sure what I should be doing?

Don't EA do assessment through work experience?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I think ask the same question to case officer and wait for result may be he wil consider your work not degree so that you get points for work not for education.


----------



## surenuka (Jul 12, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> I think ask the same question to case officer and wait for result may be he wil consider your work not degree so that you get points for work not for education.


I did send him an email. Will see what he is come up with?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

I submitted on 25-Jul, still Queued for Assessment.

My experience is from 2003-2008. Lets see if it comes out as acceptable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surenuka (Jul 12, 2016)

He has replied me saying that they will not consider my Bachelor of technology as an Engineering degree even for Engineering Technologist. Though I did majority of Engineering subjects in there. So it is a negative assessment for me. 
Anyway I have option for 187 visa through my company. 
All the best for you guys.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. All the best for 187 visa.


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

Ramesh_NEP said:


> Hei I also have a similar doubt.
> 
> I completed my Bachelor (2007) and Master degree (2012) in Electrical Engineering and currently doing PhD in Electrical Engineering. Although I worked three years in Electrical system design in Building (2007-2010), I don't have any required documents ( salary slips, tax card, bank statement ) for my skill assessment.
> 
> ...


I sent my assessment via Accord route. They will assess your Bachelor's academic transcript and categorized you accordingly. Not sure about CDR route.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I need your help. My wife completed her BSC (Electronics) and I have applied to EA through CDR route. Today, I got the below messages:

1) The Curriculum Vitae (CV) you submitted is not a complete record of your activities. Nearly nothing is recorded since your Bachelor graduation in 2006. Please update your CV. Further, if in your updated CV you claim engineering work experience of 12 months or more, documentary evidence of employment must be provided;

2) CPD is the means by which you have kept up to date with developments in your field of engineering since your graduation and must follow the form of a listing (title, date, duration and venue) Please refer the Migration Skills Assessment booklet for the requirements and provide a new CPD with more details after your Bachelor graduation.

She did not work on Electronics after 2006. How can I add these details and what should I add?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tk123 said:


> I submitted on 25-Jul, still Queued for Assessment.
> 
> My experience is from 2003-2008. Lets see if it comes out as acceptable.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck!




Thanks ... It took me almost a month to write the episodes and summary, but this wait for assessment is more painful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Thanks ... It took me almost a month to write the episodes and summary, but this wait for assessment is more painful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Normally people get reply Almost the same day of week after two weeks . So be ready for August 8th. I submitted on 19th in fast track so eagerly waiting for 2nd August . I will test my luck for 3rd August of they give it on 2nd .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Normally people get reply Almost the same day of week after two weeks . So be ready for August 8th. I submitted on 19th in fast track so eagerly waiting for 2nd August . I will test my luck for 3rd August of they give it on 2nd .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good luck. I have heard the success rate is quite high.

I am personally more curious about the Relevant Skill Assessment. As I understand, experience points can only be claimed based on the dates mentioned in the RSA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Submited on 19th July in fast track. Still in Que.


----------



## prince32 (Aug 1, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Submited on 19th July in fast track. Still in Que.


Any update..? I also submitted on 19th July in fast track, shows still in que.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

No still in que . What is your engineering stream.


----------



## ahmed.bilaal (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, 

I have a question regarding EA Assessment:

Does it mention "Fast Track" in Services or not when you check the status on EA website?
For example if it says:
Services: MSA Competency Demonstration Report

Does it mean it has been applied with or without Fast Track?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## prince32 (Aug 1, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> No still in que . What is your engineering stream.


Telecom, MSA CDR no experience. The 10th working day is over now, how come it is still in que for us...?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

prince32 said:


> Telecom, MSA CDR no experience. The 10th working day is over now, how come it is still in que for us...?




I read in one of the posts that the first day doesnt count. 

I am also waiting, applied last Monday.

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ahmed.bilaal said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes it mentions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxy_guardian (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys, I submitted my EA assessment last 19th of July as well. Expecting the release today but still no luck as it shows no change on the status. Still on queue.


----------



## galaxy_guardian (Aug 1, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> No still in que . What is your engineering stream.


Applied for Industrial Engineering Degree Assessment. Any update with your application? Mine says still on queue.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

galaxy_guardian said:


> Applied for Industrial Engineering Degree Assessment. Any update with your application? Mine says still on queue.




Still in queue .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxy_guardian (Aug 1, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Still in queue .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think we should give them a call after today? This is nuts really.


----------



## prince32 (Aug 1, 2016)

Still in que for me as well .. 19th July submitted


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

We can give call after two days. Past trend is 10-13 working days.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

TK,

Which accord did you submit your qualification under? are you also doing work experience assessment?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

financepil said:


> TK,
> 
> 
> 
> Which accord did you submit your qualification under? are you also doing work experience assessment?




Didnt qualify for an accord. Had to do the CDR route. 
Submitted on 25th
Plant Engineer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> We can give call after two days. Past trend is 10-13 working days.




If its not assigned to an assessor within 10 days, you should call them. As thats what they promise when charging for Fast Track. 

I called them once when I needed clarity on which route to take. The guy i spoke with was real helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxy_guardian (Aug 1, 2016)

tk123 said:


> If its not assigned to an assessor within 10 days, you should call them. As thats what they promise when charging for Fast Track.
> 
> I called them once when I needed clarity on which route to take. The guy i spoke with was real helpful.
> 
> ...


You're right. They promised to assign to an assessor within 10 business days.
If my the status didn't change from "Queued for Assessment" after today, I might give them a ring and inquire on the progress tomorrow morning.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

All,

If I want to claim Relevant Skill employment experience points from DIBP, Do I need to get my work experience assed by EA or is it still optional?

If so, Can I only asses my engineering qualification and proceed to claim points for skilled work experience directly from DIBP


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

financepil said:


> All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As far as I have understood, experience points can be claimed only with RSA as a supporting document. 

I am very new at this, so I will see what the experts have to say.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

financepil said:


> All,
> 
> If I want to claim Relevant Skill employment experience points from DIBP, Do I need to get my work experience assed by EA or is it still optional?
> 
> If so, Can I only asses my engineering qualification and proceed to claim points for skilled work experience directly from DIBP


Optional but the assessment from EA makes your application stronger.


----------



## galaxy_guardian (Aug 1, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> We can give call after two days. Past trend is 10-13 working days.


Hey buddy, I just got the positive response from Engineers Australia! Yey!


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey Guys,
I am PARDEEP from India. I also applied for skill assessment through EA. I am a mechanical engineer and I've 8 years experience in this field.
I submitted the application on 16th June 2016 with FAST TRACK option. It was done by my agent and he's not sharing the ID and password. So, I don't know when an assessor was assigned. However, I got their response on 30th June 2016. They instructed me to re-write my career episodes because they didn't provide sufficient engineering activities.
So, I wrote them again with more clarity and activities and submitted those again on 14th July 2016. 
Still, I'm waiting for their response and with each day I'm losing my energy and motivation. I don't know what's the benefit of FAST TRACK then!


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

galaxy_guardian said:


> Hey buddy, I just got the positive response from Engineers Australia! Yey!






Good luck with the upcoming EOI draws  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am PARDEEP from India. I also applied for skill assessment through EA. I am a mechanical engineer and I've 8 years experience in this field.
> I submitted the application on 16th June 2016 with FAST TRACK option. It was done by my agent and he's not sharing the ID and password. So, I don't know when an assessor was assigned. However, I got their response on 30th June 2016. They instructed me to re-write my career episodes because they didn't provide sufficient engineering activities.
> So, I wrote them again with more clarity and activities and submitted those again on 14th July 2016.
> Still, I'm waiting for their response and with each day I'm losing my energy and motivation. I don't know what's the benefit of FAST TRACK then!




I hope your agent didnt pocket the fee for fast track and asked you to rewrite the episode after a few weeks .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

tk123 said:


> I hope your agent didnt pocket the fee for fast track and asked you to rewrite the episode after a few weeks ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, he provided me the receipt from EA. So, it's not the case. EA guys are making it delay.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> No, he provided me the receipt from EA. So, it's not the case. EA guys are making it delay.




Then its a unique case. In general, all feedbacks I have reviewed show a max of 13 days for Fast Track. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxy_guardian (Aug 1, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Good luck with the upcoming EOI draws
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you! I hope this all goes well!


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Which is the best place in Australia for Mechanical Engineers?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

galaxy_guardian said:


> Hey buddy, I just got the positive response from Engineers Australia! Yey!


Have you got direct result or it was in the assessment phase.


----------



## saladin450 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yadavtinu , It would be extremely kind if you can share your rejected CDRs with me so that I know what information you missed ?

Best regards.


----------



## saladin450 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear sir, my final year project that I have selected as my Career episode is already submitted as a career episode by my project partner . He submitted his career episode in 2014 and got positive assessment for it. i wanted to ask you that if I chose to the same project as my career episode , would it be labelled as plagiarized or copied ? Although I have used my own words and demonstrated my own part in the project , many parameters and procedures have remained the same.

Kinldy reply


----------



## rajangarg (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi expats, I need some advice.

My case is:
1) I did postgraduation in Master of Computer applications with 3 year course and graduation in BSc(3 year course).
2) I have 3 years experience of Telecommunication/IT Engineer and additional 4 years of IT experience.
3) I have already applied EOI of 189 with Software Engineer(261312) with 60 points.

As software engineer queue is too busy, I was thinking of assessment from EA for Telecom Engineer. My questions are:
1) How many points I can extract with 3 years telecom experience?
2) Will EA cut any years of exp. as my educational background is from IT?

Thanks,
Rajan Garg


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

saladin450 said:


> Yadavtinu , It would be extremely kind if you can share your rejected CDRs with me so that I know what information you missed ?
> 
> Best regards.


It was rejected because it had a lot of images. They instructed me to remove all the images including graphs, equations, charts.


----------



## saladin450 (Jul 27, 2016)

*yadavtinu*



yadavtinu said:


> It was rejected because it had a lot of images. They instructed me to remove all the images including graphs, equations, charts.


Can you answer these questions:

1. Besides the charts , equations . how many words did you write in the section : personal engineering activity ?

2. What have you improved in your new Episodes ?

Thanks


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryan and TK thanks for the heads up!

I want to apply for 233512 Mechanical Engineer assesment for subclass 189.
I have done my Bachelor Degree in Mechnical Engineering ( Washington Accord)
Im confused it which category should I claim my work points for.
After graduation I have mostle worked on Technical Sales, Service,Application related roles.

Can I still go for 233512 Mechanical Engineer or 233914 Engineering Technologist??


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

galaxy_guardian said:


> Thank you! I hope this all goes well!




Have you received invitation ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Have you received invitation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you get EA response?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prince32 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mine is still in que. 19th July submitted in fast track


----------



## galaxy_guardian (Aug 1, 2016)

prince32 said:


> Mine is still in que. 19th July submitted in fast track


You should give them a call now as it lapsed the 10 business days fast track promise already.


----------



## galaxy_guardian (Aug 1, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Have you received invitation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man! I got an invite last midnight. Everything is going so fast now. I'm a little overwhelmed now.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

I submitted application to EA on 26 Apr 16, with CDR path for both skill and relevant experience. Until now, it still in "queue for assessment".......14 weeks passed. Anyone pls advise me how to do ?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

galaxy_guardian said:


> Hey man! I got an invite last midnight. Everything is going so fast now. I'm a little overwhelmed now.




How many points do you have ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> I submitted application to EA on 26 Apr 16, with CDR path for both skill and relevant experience. Until now, it still in "queue for assessment".......14 weeks passed. Anyone pls advise me how to do ?




Mine is still in que :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Did you get EA response??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Still in que. I called them they asked me to call again if it is not assigned to CO today .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Still in que. I called them they asked me to call again if it is not assigned to CO today .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good luck!! 

You applied on 19th, right?? I applied on 25th, so I am far far behind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi mate,
Should i call them?
My application was not fast track, but 12 weeks is over. Now is already 14 weeks.
Thanks


chumashankar said:


> tk123 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get EA response??
> ...


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

saladin450 said:


> Can you answer these questions:
> 
> 1. Besides the charts , equations . how many words did you write in the section : personal engineering activity ?
> 
> ...


1. I wrote around 1000 words in personal engineering activities.
2. I don't know it was improved or not till I got the positive report, however, I tried to write every activity, in a particular project, in words. I don't know it was good or not. I am confused. This waiting time is driving me nuts.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

i just call them. Current turnaround time for CDR is 18 weeks LOL


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Guys, got positive outcome today. Applied as Electronics Engineer but got Engineering Technologist in the outcome. Applied on 15th July, asked to submit additional records on 29th July, submitted them on 31st July. Got positive outcome on 3rd August.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Status changed to assess men in progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Status changed to assessment in progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Status changed to assessment in progress
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good luck!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> i just call them. Current turnaround time for CDR is 18 weeks LOL




You can pay fast track fee now also . And get the result in 10-12 working days . I think it is better than waiting 1.5 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes, i did
Good luck to you and good luck to me ))




chumashankar said:


> Brian_Tourbillon said:
> 
> 
> > i just call them. Current turnaround time for CDR is 18 weeks LOL
> ...


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

How to get form 143 in year 2007 I have niy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't have it in income tax efiling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I got this feed back from EA

Please review this career episode to provide further details of the task that you completed.
1 You have already written about all the tasks you completed
2 You need to elaborate and describe How you completed each task

Please help me.

Which section I need to edit


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> I got this feed back from EA
> 
> Please review this career episode to provide further details of the task that you completed.
> 1 You have already written about all the tasks you completed
> ...


In my opinion, you've to write on the steps and procedures that you took to complete the task. And add one or two problems as well, including the remedies taken by you to overcome the issue.


----------



## jeet singh (Aug 4, 2016)

*MSA application submitted on 02/08/16 (Fast Track)*

Good mrng Friends!!!

MSA application submitted on 02/08/16 (Fast Track)


----------



## svermasverma (Jul 4, 2016)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hi Guys, got positive outcome today. Applied as Electronics Engineer but got Engineering Technologist in the outcome. Applied on 15th July, asked to submit additional records on 29th July, submitted them on 31st July. Got positive outcome on 3rd August.


Hi dbimmigrant, 

They have suggested to change it to Engineering Technologist? What reason they have mentioned? What additional records were asked. Please let us know.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

hi guys
submitted my assessment application today via fast track route.
occupation: telecommunication engineer.
fingers crossed.
have there been any refusals in past too?
i applied through CDR route.
1 episode from my bachelors final project.
1 episode from bss engineer role and last episode from my masters project's final project.
BSC in telecommunication engineering from pakistan
MSC from QMUL London.
PS:any idea when would i be getting any news from EA?


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

can anybody please provide me a copy of cdr for electrical engineering pls? only for reference.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

I just called up EA to check on my application (applied 25-Jul). The person asked me to check on Tuesday end-of-day and it would have been assigned to an assessor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it possible to claim points for experience even if relevant skill assesment is not approved.

My report say it meets the current requirement for the following occupation:
Occupational Classification ANZSCO Skill Level Occupation ANZSCO Code Date
Professional Engineer Skill Level 1 Mechanical Engineer 233512 April 2006


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it possible to proceed and claim points in EOI . Please see the image out come report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

I saw , yesterday EA asked you to edit your Career Episode and today they have issued outcome.
Have you resubmitted your CDR or no?
How long usually it takes to get assessment after CO allocation on fast track?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Is it possible to proceed and claim points in EOI . Please see the image out come report
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow dude ... It seems you get to claim the entire work experience... I am not expert at this, but someone told me that te experience verification states role by role which should align with your experience record in EOI.

I thought you had to resubmit episodes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Sunil4dv said:


> I saw , yesterday EA asked you to edit your Career Episode and today they have issued outcome.
> Have you resubmitted your CDR or no?
> How long usually it takes to get assessment after CO allocation on fast track?


I edited my 3 CDRs yesterday whole day  and again submitted at night 11pm india time.
Today morning I got this letter from them. Initially I was confused in reading report.
Now I am clear it is positive outcome.


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Thats great... I also submitted on 23 rd July only for qualification assessment not for RSA through fast track. Today being 10th working day, it still shows queued for assessment.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> I edited my 3 CDRs yesterday whole day  and again submitted at night 11pm india time.
> 
> Today morning I got this letter from them. Initially I was confused in reading report.
> 
> Now I am clear it is positive outcome.




So how many points do you have now??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> So how many points do you have now??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




60 with out English . Will see first round otherwise I will write PTE for next to next round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Still no information for my application


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> Still no information for my application




You can call them and talk to case officer . Some times engineering institute is not found in their data base they take lot of time or if your officer is on long leave . So better to talk to them and know your situation .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

so fast and furious......congratulation dude



chumashankar said:


> Is it possible to proceed and claim points in EOI . Please see the image out come report
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> I edited my 3 CDRs yesterday whole day  and again submitted at night 11pm india time.
> Today morning I got this letter from them. Initially I was confused in reading report.
> Now I am clear it is positive outcome.


Congrats on the positive outcome. And I am inspired by your same day reply to CO's queries. 
This surely is an inspiration to everyone.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> Congrats on the positive outcome. And I am inspired by your same day reply to CO's queries.
> 
> This surely is an inspiration to everyone.




Thanks . Reason behind is if we don't give immediate replies they forgot our case and may be lazy to read our CDRs again. It's normal human tendency to treat revised cases slowly . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Thanks . Reason behind is if we don't give immediate replies they forgot our case and may be lazy to read our CDRs again. It's normal human tendency to treat revised cases slowly .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do we submit for form 143, please advise.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

It is a reply report comes from income tax department every year after you submit ITR in India . You can down load it from incometax efiling website










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

chumashankar said:


> Is it possible to proceed and claim points in EOI . Please see the image out come report
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can claim entire assessed period in your EOI, but be aware that you hold every supporting document for claims you make.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> What do we submit for form 143, please advise.


If you don't have it you can also submit , form 26 AS which you can get it when you login into your netbanking. I did not had form 143 before 2010 , so i have given my form 26AS. It seems they are not believing letter heads from our companies. Instead they are cross verifying our employement from government proofs so that they can be sure with our employment period like PF statement and any incometax department reports.


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

requesting all members

can anyone pls share a copy of their cdr?
i need for reference purpose as i have to start mine for electrical.

regards


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> It is a reply report comes from income tax department every year after you submit ITR in India . You can down load it from incometax efiling website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks a lot for the confirmation with a picture.
For the current assessment year, it has not been generated yet. So its fine with EA that we submit last year's form 143? And do they need form 143 of all the previous years as well? Please advise.


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> If you don't have it you can also submit , form 26 AS which you can get it when you login into your netbanking. I did not had form 143 before 2010 , so i have given my form 26AS. It seems they are not believing letter heads from our companies. Instead they are cross verifying our employement from government proofs so that they can be sure with our employment period like PF statement and any incometax department reports.


My organization has a private trust which maintains our PF amounts. Hence I cannot generate a PF statement from the EPFO website since my organization comes under exempted establishment. 
So I have a PF statement generated by my organization only. Hope EA is ok with it :confused2:


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

It was same with me also . But not current company it was my past company . When I left my past company they have given me PF and Gratuity transfer letters and amount accumulated from to date . I uploaded the same . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> My organization has a private trust which maintains our PF amounts. Hence I cannot generate a PF statement from the EPFO website since my organization comes under exempted establishment.
> 
> So I have a PF statement generated by my organization only. Hope EA is ok with it :confused2:




Get it stamped by finance department or HR and company seal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> Hey, thanks a lot for the confirmation with a picture.
> 
> For the current assessment year, it has not been generated yet. So its fine with EA that we submit last year's form 143? And do they need form 143 of all the previous years as well? Please advise.




For current year you can give form 26 as where ever form 143 is not available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Get it stamped by finance department or HR and company seal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice. But I wonder what reason I will tell my HR to get it stamped :confused2:


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> Thanks for the advice. But I wonder what reason I will tell my HR to get it stamped :confused2:




I said finance or HR guy sign and their stamp or company seal. EA don't consider black and white reports.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adobongrojak (Aug 5, 2016)

chumashankar;10761849
Is it possible to proceed and claim points in EOI . Please see the image out come report
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote said:


> hi bro, congrats on your EA positive assessment! can I ask for help to have a copy the CDR u submitted, for reference only. How can I send private msg to u for my email?
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## adobongrojak (Aug 5, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Is it possible to proceed and claim points in EOI . Please see the image out come report
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi bro, congrats on your EA positive assessment! can I ask for help to have a copy the CDR u submitted, for reference only. How can I send private msg to u for my email?

thanks in advance!


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

hi guys
i have a question.
i submitted my application to engineer's Australia on 4th of august through my agent.
i have logged in today to check the status and all i can see is 4 steps, 2 of them are green, other blue and last one yellow.
can you guys please let me know would the "queued for assessment tab turn green, once it is actually queued " or blue mean it is queued already and yellow means pending step?
please check attached picture.
PS: i applied through fast track route.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> hi guys
> i have a question.
> i submitted my application to engineer's Australia on 4th of august through my agent.
> i have logged in today to check the status and all i can see is 4 steps, 2 of them are green, other blue and last one yellow.
> ...


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28513607000/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> For current year you can give form 26 as where ever form 143 is not available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Shankar,
In the form 143, nowhere it mentions my organization name. You had your organization name in your form 143? Please confirm.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Bump!!!!*

anyone please ??


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ibbz87 said:


> hi guys
> i have a question.
> i submitted my application to engineer's Australia on 4th of august through my agent.
> i have logged in today to check the status and all i can see is 4 steps, 2 of them are green, other blue and last one yellow.
> ...




The status is still "queued for assessment", which means that the application hasn't been assigned to an assessor yet.

Usually, it will be assigned to assessor after 8-10 working days from submission date. The status will be changed to "assessment in progress".

Once the status changes, you can expect the result or contact (if any additional documents are required) within 1-3 working days.

Please note that the time frame I have mentioned above is for fast track applications only.

Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Egyman said:


> The status is still "queued for assessment", which means that the application hasn't been assigned to an assessor yet.
> 
> Usually, it will be assigned to assessor after 8-10 working days from submission date. The status will be changed to "assessment in progress".
> 
> ...


great help my friend.
thanks for the wishes 😊
btw what are the chances of negative assessment as in how many applications per 100 applications get refused on average?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> Hey Shankar,
> 
> In the form 143, nowhere it mentions my organization name. You had your organization name in your form 143? Please confirm.




No . It's not there .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> great help my friend.
> thanks for the wishes
> btw what are the chances of negative assessment as in how many applications per 100 applications get refused on average?
> 
> ...




Normally your engineering degree is not rejected because it is equivalent to Australian engineering . Coming to experience if you won't show enough proofs for your employment it is not counted normally. Rejection is only in cases where engineering is different discipline and work experience is in different field .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Normally your engineering degree is not rejected because it is equivalent to Australian engineering . Coming to experience if you won't show enough proofs for your employment it is not counted normally. Rejection is only in cases where engineering is different discipline and work experience is in different field .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks
i have applied through cdr route.
i have not applied for employment assessment.
i used one project from bachelors, one from relevant work and one from masters degree.
i do have around 3 years work experience in networks field though. I have worked for around an year in telecom sector and that is where i have written my career episode from.
now after your reply i am confused that if i have more of relevant work experience in another field, i might get rejected 
i have bs in telecommunication engg. from pak and masters in wireless networks from England.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> No . It's not there .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

10th day today ... Hoping for a response!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> 10th day today ... Hoping for a response!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What's the status now ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Just now i called EA, he said may be today or tomorrow it may be assigned to CO. Today is 11th working day for me. (applied to EA on 23rd july)


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

I applied on 22nd july. still queued for assessment


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> What's the status now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just called EA as today was the 10th day. The lady said, "fast tracks are a lit bit behind. You application will be picked up in the next 48 to 72 hours" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

My agent is saying that he dropped a blank email to EA. 
I don't know why EA is making it so late.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> My agent is saying that he dropped a blank email to EA.
> 
> I don't know why EA is making it so late.




I tried using blank email once, it took a couple of days to respond and then to it was just a generic answer. Better to call. As of now, it seems it is taking 11-12 days for fast track.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey guys,
In the academic script (consolidated mark sheet), the university name is all caps. In the degree certificate, it is fine with correct upper and lower case as per EA requirement mentioned in msa booklet.
My question is 'will it be a problem because it is all caps in the academic transcript?'

Please advise.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> In the academic script (consolidated mark sheet), the university name is all caps. In the degree certificate, it is fine with correct upper and lower case as per EA requirement mentioned in msa booklet.
> 
> ...




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Has anyone received a response from EA. just trying to see what date are they processing. I applied on 25th and still queued for processing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Has anyone received a response from EA. just trying to see what date are they processing. I applied on 25th and still queued for processing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


on another thread a user is claiming that he got positive assessment in 4 working days after the day of application.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> on another thread a user is claiming that he got positive assessment in 4 working days after the day of application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Wow!!! 
I hope he is not demoralising everyone else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Wow!!!
> I hope he is not demoralising everyone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine still showing, queued for assessment after 3 working days


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

I am still queued as well. 12th day now  
(11th on how EA counts) ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

I am also in the same WAITING BOAT!


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

My status changed to Assessment in Progress. Submitted on 22nd july


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

I applied on 21st July, status changed to 'in progress' on 5th August (Friday, 11th day). CO asked for additional employment records on 8th August (Monday), submitted the same day. Received positive outcome letter today early morning 
Those waiting for results, all the best and be cool. EA works on schedule and will respond.


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> I applied on 21st July, status changed to 'in progress' on 5th August (Friday, 11th day). CO asked for additional employment records on 8th August (Monday), submitted the same day. Received positive outcome letter today early morning
> Those waiting for results, all the best and be cool. EA works on schedule and will respond.


Congratulations!

I am still waiting, so please, don't say that they work on schedule


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> I applied on 21st July, status changed to 'in progress' on 5th August (Friday, 11th day). CO asked for additional employment records on 8th August (Monday), submitted the same day. Received positive outcome letter today early morning
> 
> Those waiting for results, all the best and be cool. EA works on schedule and will respond.




Thanks for these words of encouragement!!! 

I hope I get a response soon ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

submit on 26 apr, 16. still in queue )))


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

kd87 said:


> My status changed to Assessment in Progress. Submitted on 22nd july




Do they send out email to notify change in status? So that i stop checking their website for update.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> I applied on 21st July, status changed to 'in progress' on 5th August (Friday, 11th day). CO asked for additional employment records on 8th August (Monday), submitted the same day. Received positive outcome letter today early morning
> Those waiting for results, all the best and be cool. EA works on schedule and will respond.


what other employment records they asked for?
was it skill assessment or employment assessment?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Do they send out email to notify change in status? So that i stop checking their website for update.


no update email.


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> what other employment records they asked for?
> was it skill assessment or employment assessment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


My CO did not ask for any specific employment record, I submitted my form 26AS and form 16 documents as evidence of my employment with the organisation.
And the assessment was for both.


----------



## ronkar12 (Jun 8, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> 60 with out English . Will see first round otherwise I will write PTE for next to next round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, have you launched your EOI?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> I applied on 21st July, status changed to 'in progress' on 5th August (Friday, 11th day). CO asked for additional employment records on 8th August (Monday), submitted the same day. Received positive outcome letter today early morning
> Those waiting for results, all the best and be cool. EA works on schedule and will respond.


Congrats dude


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ronkar12 said:


> Hey, have you launched your EOI?


Yes


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

End of Day11. Still queued for assessment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Assessment in progress in the afternoon
Assessor clarified some information in the evening 
Provided response right after that
.....waiting for positive outcome....


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't know why it is taking so long, while it's in process from so many days.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Assessment in progress in the afternoon
> Assessor clarified some information in the evening
> Provided response right after that
> .....waiting for positive outcome....


and how many days it had been since you applied ?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

anonimus said:


> I think you are interpreting this wrong. The 300dpi requirement is when you scan your document. You need to set your scanner (normally with printer) to at least 300dpi before you scan your documents. Hope this helps.


Hi,
Can I change the DPI after scanning.. like, first the dpi was 200 when i scanned, but i changed it using online converter to 300.. 
Will it it be ok ? or do i have to scan again..


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> I don't know why it is taking so long, while it's in process from so many days.


Better you call them and ask. They are very supportive in answering your queries.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

73sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I change the DPI after scanning.. like, first the dpi was 200 when i scanned, but i changed it using online converter to 300..
> 
> Will it it be ok ? or do i have to scan again..




No. You need to scan again .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> No. You need to scan again .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




12th Day. Still queued for assessment.

I called up EA and they said that the applications upto 24-July have been assigned, therefore my application should get assigned today. If not, I should call them tomorrow and they will follow-up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

I applied on 23rd and got positive yesterday.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> 12th Day. Still queued for assessment.
> 
> I called up EA and they said that the applications upto 24-July have been assigned, therefore my application should get assigned today. If not, I should call them tomorrow and they will follow-up.
> 
> ...




Good luck dear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sunil4dv said:


> I applied on 23rd and got positive yesterday.




Congrats Sunil 

Really happy for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Sunil4dv said:


> I applied on 23rd and got positive yesterday.


That's a great news. I'm very happy for you.
So, did they consider your full experience?
And, how many points do you score?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Status changed to "Assessment in Progress" 

Application date: 25-July (Fast Track) 

I hope the outcome is available ahead of the 17-Aug round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi friends, i received positive outcome by today.
I have a question, hope someone could help me. Somehow, during the EA account creation, i put my Title as: Engr David Pointing ( instead of Mr David Pointing), and it appears on the outcome letter as Engr David Pointing. Is the title Engr (instead of Mr.) affect to immigration application later on? Hope someone could help. Thanks
Wish the best to those who are awaiting for this.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

CO contacted me asking me to re scan my docs. I had scanned it with 300dpi last time. This time i did it with 600dpi. Hopefully this one will go thru.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

kd87 said:


> CO contacted me asking me to re scan my docs. I had scanned it with 300dpi last time. This time i did it with 600dpi. Hopefully this one will go thru.


300dpi is what they need.
when did you apply ?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi friends, i received positive outcome by today.
> I have a question, hope someone could help me. Somehow, during the EA account creation, i put my Title as: Engr David Pointing ( instead of Mr David Pointing), and it appears on the outcome letter as Engr David Pointing. Is the title Engr (instead of Mr.) affect to immigration application later on? Hope someone could help. Thanks
> Wish the best to those who are awaiting for this.




Congrats. 

I believe it should not make a difference as it is just a salutation and there is nothing legal about it. Your documents wont have MR on them either.

When did you apply and when did the status change to Progress. Did you apply fast track?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi friends, i received positive outcome by today.
> I have a question, hope someone could help me. Somehow, during the EA account creation, i put my Title as: Engr David Pointing ( instead of Mr David Pointing), and it appears on the outcome letter as Engr David Pointing. Is the title Engr (instead of Mr.) affect to immigration application later on? Hope someone could help. Thanks
> Wish the best to those who are awaiting for this.




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

I applied on 26 Apr 16 without fast track. Additional fast track on 3 Aug 16.
Status changed to assessment in progress on 9 Aug. On the same day, CO clarified a minor information, i provided response right after that. I received letter on 10. 

my queuing time frame may not valid for most people here, but if your documents are well prepared, you will get a letter after 1-3 days since status changed. EA staffs worked well on progress, i could say.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> I applied on 26 Apr 16 without fast track. Additional fast track on 3 Aug 16.
> Status changed to assessment in progress on 9 Aug. On the same day, CO clarified a minor information, i provided response right after that. I received letter on 10.
> 
> my queuing time frame may not valid for most people here, but if your documents are well prepared, you will get a letter after 1-3 days since status changed. EA staffs worked well on progress, i could say.


wow
so you applied for fast track on 3rd?
that is quick.
i applied on 4th and hoping to hear back soon

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> 300dpi is what they need.
> when did you apply ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


22nd july fast track


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Congrats Sunil
> 
> Really happy for you!
> 
> ...


Many thanks...


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> That's a great news. I'm very happy for you.
> So, did they consider your full experience?
> And, how many points do you score?


Actually I applied only for qualification assessment. I have not included RSA. I will lodge visa most probably without RSA


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Guys Engineering Australia portal is working now?, I see some error messages and the page is not loading

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys Engineering Australia portal is working now?, I see some error messages and the page is not loading
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


not working for me either

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> not working for me either
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Same for me. Seeing error message


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kienrock (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi there,

Firstly, my condition as below:
Civil Engineer (Bridge & highway) - Bachelor degree.
My experiences (14 years)
2002-2004 Site Engineer (Company 1)
2004-2005 Engineer (Company 2)
2005-2010 Chief Engineer - jobs had been almost same Manager but lower salary rank. 
2010-2014 Section Manager (end of Company 2)
2014-2015 Department Manager (Company 3)
2015-now Section Manager (Company 4)

I need 8 years in order to get max point.

I have some following questions:
EA will assess the chief/manager period as positive? 
chief/manager still can count as engineer or only engineer time eligible since manager is irrelevant?
Anyone has same situation?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

kienrock said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Firstly, my condition as below:
> Civil Engineer (Bridge & highway) - Bachelor degree.
> ...




They didn't see title/ position my position was manager too. I got whole period under engineer. They see your tasks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kienrock (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks,
I may have another problem,
My first company was 12 years ago, now i don't even know where it is.
Also, payment was made by cash, even they didn't pay me 6 months salary before i resigned. Of course there is no social insurance, no pay slip, no anything. But, fortunately, i have labor contract.
If i make a affidavit, will my documents be ok?
thanks


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

got positive assessment just nw


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

kd87 said:


> got positive assessment just nw




Congrats buddy 

When did you submit and when was your status changed to In Progress?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Congratulations kd87

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

When did you applied. I applied on 31-aug fast track still in queue

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Only document bw you and company hardly convince EA. They required document from third party i.e government org such as: social insurance, PIT report, etc 


kienrock said:


> Thanks,
> I may have another problem,
> My first company was 12 years ago, now i don't even know where it is.
> Also, payment was made by cash, even they didn't pay me 6 months salary before i resigned. Of course there is no social insurance, no pay slip, no anything. But, fortunately, i have labor contract.
> ...


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks Guys. I submitted my fast track application on 22nd july. Status change on 9th aug. 10th aug CO contacted asking better quality scans of docs. 11th early morn (Indian time) got positive assessment. Wishing all of u speedy positive assessments and eventually fast visa grants.


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Does EA engage with our previous company?
or
They just check the documents!
I am still waiting for my outcome letter.
I don't have EA ID and password because my agent isn't giving it to me. I want to know that what steps it shows, like In Que.... In Progress.... or Qualification assessment done.... assessing employer....


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Congratulations to you and looks like it has took 12 days for status change. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

kd87 said:


> Thanks Guys. I submitted my fast track application on 22nd july. Status change on 9th aug. 10th aug CO contacted asking better quality scans of docs. 11th early morn (Indian time) got positive assessment. Wishing all of u speedy positive assessments and eventually fast visa grants.




Thanks for sharing. 

My status was changed to In-Process yesterday. I hope I get a response within this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

From 29th June,the status of my assessment is In Progress...
I don't know where they stuck


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Congratulations to you and looks like it has took 12 days for status change.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Yes. Mine also took 12 working days. Applied 25-July
Status Changed: 10-Aug

I called EA a number of times and they highlighted higher number of applications since the announcement of new ceilings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> From 29th June,the status of my assessment is In Progress...
> 
> I don't know where they stuck




Is it fast track?

You should call EA regardless. The guy mentioned to me that the standard lead-time for assessment is 6 weeks but it appears you are even beyond that now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

yes, it was


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> yes, it was




You should call them up. I hope you didnt miss out an email from them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My status was changed to In-Process yesterday. I hope I get a response within this week.
> 
> ...


once its in process and no other complications u should receive the assessment in 2-3 days. so in ur case it should be tommo. But i think this is the case for CDR only, if you have asked to get ur occupation assessed as well then it might take a bit more longer


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

kd87 said:


> once its in process and no other complications u should receive the assessment in 2-3 days. so in ur case it should be tommo. But i think this is the case for CDR only, if you have asked to get ur occupation assessed as well then it might take a bit more longer




Yes. I have also requested for the Relevant Skill Assessment. Though after being through the posts on the forum, i may not actually claim points for the experience as I will have 60 points without it and 2335 is not pro-rata category. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

What do you mean by pro-rata category, I didn't quite understand that

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

i tried submitting my eoi but ran into a few doubts. Mainly, i have 2 years and 8 months experiance. So while they asked for my employment records i provided that. But at the end during review of my application they asked if the above mentioned employment details are correct. They state that by clicking yes they will award me points but points are only for ppl with 3 years and above so i am not supposed to claim those points. So now do i click yes or click no declaring that the information provided is not correct. anyone has any idea or am i posting this in the wrong thread.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> What do you mean by pro-rata category, I didn't quite understand that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




My understanding is that, and it may be wrong as it is based primarily on the posts on this forum, a few categories have backlogs as their ceiling caps were reached last year. In these categories the likelihood of getting invited with 60 points is low in the next few rounds. These operate on a pro rata basis. This means if there are 2400 ceiling and there are 24 draws in the year, then they will only issue 100 invites a draw -- hence pro-rata. For 2335, which is not pro-rata, they have issued 500 invites out of a ceiling of 1500 in the past 3 draws.

The pro-rata categories can be checked from immigration website. From what I remember, its mostly for software engineers, accountants, othet engineering, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

kd87 said:


> i tried submitting my eoi but ran into a few doubts. Mainly, i have 2 years and 8 months experiance. So while they asked for my employment records i provided that. But at the end during review of my application they asked if the above mentioned employment details are correct. They state that by clicking yes they will award me points but points are only for ppl with 3 years and above so i am not supposed to claim those points. So now do i click yes or click no declaring that the information provided is not correct. anyone has any idea or am i posting this in the wrong thread.


You will get full application details and total points of your application on 12th page. Hopefully, you will see zero point for your employment. In my opinion, you should click yes and check the final points.

In case even you submit EOI, you can update your EOI later on also.


----------



## Tnot (Aug 11, 2016)

Greetings to you all.

I am 28 years, an have a HND (a five year program including 1year intern) from Nigeria with no working experience. 

I would like to know if that makes me eligible to apply for Civil Engineering Draftperson and what chance do i stand in getting a +ve assessment from EA?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jeyam_555 said:


> What do you mean by pro-rata category, I didn't quite understand that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




A few occupations are invited on pro rata basis, meaning a fixed number of invites per round.

The list can be found on skillselect web site.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

tk123 said:


> My understanding is that, and it may be wrong as it is based primarily on the posts on this forum, a few categories have backlogs as their ceiling caps were reached last year. In these categories the likelihood of getting invited with 60 points is low in the next few rounds. These operate on a pro rata basis. This means if there are 2400 ceiling and there are 24 draws in the year, then they will only issue 100 invites a draw -- hence pro-rata. For 2335, which is not pro-rata, they have issued 500 invites out of a ceiling of 1500 in the past 3 draws.
> 
> The pro-rata categories can be checked from immigration website. From what I remember, its mostly for software engineers, accountants, othet engineering, etc.
> 
> ...


It makes sense and thanks for the explanation. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Has anyone received an assessment outcome from EA either yesterday or today. 

Just trying to see what date are they processing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tk123 said:


> Has anyone received an assessment outcome from EA either yesterday or today.
> 
> Just trying to see what date are they processing.
> 
> ...




You can check in the tracker. Maybe someone updated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

I applied on 31 July, still in the queue

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You can check in the tracker. Maybe someone updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How to access the tracker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sunil4dv said:


> You will get full application details and total points of your application on 12th page. Hopefully, you will see zero point for your employment. In my opinion, you should click yes and check the final points.
> 
> In case even you submit EOI, you can update your EOI later on also.


thanks


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Has anyone heard back from EA on fast track application. 

My status was changed to In-Progress last Wed. I dont had a response yet and have not been contacted by the Case Officer for any queries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

My fast track application is still in the queue for 11th working day, do you guys recommend to touch base with them or wait for couple more days.


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

dear members

can anyone advise of a good consultant in chandigarh please?

regards


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> My fast track application is still in the queue for 11th working day, do you guys recommend to touch base with them or wait for couple more days.




Please see my comments from last week. I called them 3-4 times. Its taking 11-12 days for fast track due to high number of applications with EA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonoo (May 15, 2016)

I just called EA, they saying I am on 26th in a queue. I applied on 29 July fast track


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Fast track - 11/08/2016*

Guys,

I applied through fast track on 11/08/2016. Status indicates that “Queued for Assessment”. :noidea:

I don't have an idea how long will it takes.

Cheers


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sonoo said:


> I just called EA, they saying I am on 26th in a queue. I applied on 29 July fast track


Hey Sonoo, how did you find out your number in que? Did you ask the operator? 
I applied on 28th and still queued for assessment.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Currently it is taking 11-13 days for status to change from QUEUED to IN-PROGRESS. Mine has been IN-PROGRESS for 3 days now. Some guys reported that they got a response with 2 days of status being changed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonoo (May 15, 2016)

Yes bro, you can ask your particular position in a queue. Please let me know as well once you get your answer


----------



## Sonoo (May 15, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> Hey Sonoo, how did you find out your number in que? Did you ask the operator?
> I applied on 28th and still queued for assessment.


Yes bro, you can ask your particular position in a queue. Please let me know as well once you get your answer


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sonoo, approximately how many days they told to move up and get cleared since you are in 26th on the queue

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonoo (May 15, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Sonoo, approximately how many days they told to move up and get cleared since you are in 26th on the queue
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Three days approx


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh great, thanks for the information

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Currently it is taking 11-13 days for status to change from QUEUED to IN-PROGRESS. Mine has been IN-PROGRESS for 3 days now. Some guys reported that they got a response with 2 days of status being changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry dear hope fully you will get it tomorrow before EOI issue time .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Sorry dear hope fully you will get it tomorrow before EOI issue time .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah 

I think mine is stuck due to RSA. Hopefully will get a response by tomorrow... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Yeah
> 
> I think mine is stuck due to RSA. Hopefully will get a response by tomorrow...
> 
> ...




My sixth sense saying definitely tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> My sixth sense saying definitely tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks buddy for your encouraging words 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

I am still waiting


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

I just called up EA to check status and how long to wait. 

The lady told me that the average response time from case officers is 3 weeks and depends on the quality of application, type of experience and education. This takes even longer if Employment Assessment has been also requested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

tk123 said:


> I just called up EA to check status and how long to wait.
> 
> The lady told me that the average response time from case officers is 3 weeks and depends on the quality of application, type of experience and education. This takes even longer if Employment Assessment has been also requested.
> 
> ...


I think then there is no point to call them in my case otherwise she will mimic the same response. 
Wait is the best thing which I can do.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> I think then there is no point to call them in my case otherwise she will mimic the same response.
> 
> Wait is the best thing which I can do.




Yeah. Even I felt that she was reading out the response to me. I will share when i receive my outcome.

Good luck with your application 

Application submission: 25-Jul
Status Change: 10-Aug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sonoo said:


> Yes bro, you can ask your particular position in a queue. Please let me know as well once you get your answer


My status was changed today in the morning. Happened exactly on the 13th day of submission just like my other mates. I was told that the current duration for receiving an outcome after this status change is 7-10 days. But this duration is quite variable and is dependent on the quality of CDRs and the qualifications.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> My status was changed today in the morning. Happened exactly on the 13th day of submission just like my other mates. I was told that the current duration for receiving an outcome after this status change is 7-10 days. But this duration is quite variable and is dependent on the quality of CDRs and the qualifications.




Congrats... Good to know this. Just in time for the draw tonight. 

For me, its already the 16th day of submission and still In Progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Congrats... Good to know this. Just in time for the draw tonight.
> 
> For me, its already the 16th day of submission and still In Progress
> 
> ...


I think it also depends on what stream of engineering you are being assesed for ?

Are you mechanical or electrical? iF YOU DONT MIND TELLING


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> I think it also depends on what stream of engineering you are being assesed for ?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you mechanical or electrical? iF YOU DONT MIND TELLING




I have applied for Plant Engineer 255213


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> My status was changed today in the morning. Happened exactly on the 13th day of submission just like my other mates. I was told that the current duration for receiving an outcome after this status change is 7-10 days. But this duration is quite variable and is dependent on the quality of CDRs and the qualifications.




By the way, did you ask for Relevant Skilled Assessment (Employment Assessment) as well?? 

I have opted for it and I am afraid that is what is taking longer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_89 (Aug 15, 2016)

tk123 said:


> By the way, did you ask for Relevant Skilled Assessment (Employment Assessment) as well??
> 
> I have opted for it and I am afraid that is what is taking longer.
> 
> ...


yea that makes sense. He did say something like: could take more if employement has to be assessed. he said 7-10 days for MSA (only educational qualification) so i guess a bit more for rsa then. but hopefully you would get it before the next round


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> yea that makes sense. He did say something like: could take more if employement has to be assessed. he said 7-10 days for MSA (only educational qualification) so i guess a bit more for rsa then. but hopefully you would get it before the next round




Yeah I hope I had known this earlier. I will have 60 points without experience and I dont expect getting points for experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Got my MSA assessment outcome through fastrack today. I had applied on the 7th August to be assessed as engineering technologist (233914).


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Got my MSA assessment outcome through fastrack today. I had applied on the 7th August to be assessed as engineering technologist (233914).




Great!! 

Good luck for the draw tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

akshaym390 said:


> Got my MSA assessment outcome through fastrack today. I had applied on the 7th August to be assessed as engineering technologist (233914).




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dm82australia (Jul 29, 2016)

tim_89 said:


> Hey Sonoo, how did you find out your number in que? Did you ask the operator?
> I applied on 28th and still queued for assessment.


you can call them and they will let you know which date file they are checking


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Great!!
> 
> Good luck for the draw tonight
> 
> ...


Still need to take the PTE-A exam to lodge my EOI. No draw for me


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Today it's rejected again.
Feedback: The presented Career Episode is still written in far too general a manner. You must describe all your Mechanical Design activities in vastly greater detail. Please remember that you are being assessed as a Professional Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

someone please help me


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> someone please help me


Hi, just sharing my case.
I wrote my CDR in pure laymen terms, got my wife to check for it , modified until she are able to understand it.
For example I conducted this xxx, I planned for xxx, I called the meeting on xxx, and so on.
I submitted in June through fast track and got my result on the 10th working day. My code is 233513.


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> someone please help me


Can you send your career episode to me? I can have a look at it.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

wja_2016 said:


> Hi, just sharing my case.
> I wrote my CDR in pure laymen terms, got my wife to check for it , modified until she are able to understand it.
> For example I conducted this xxx, I planned for xxx, I called the meeting on xxx, and so on.
> I submitted in June through fast track and got my result on the 10th working day. My code is 233513.




How many points did you have? Is u get invited already?? I m also applying for the same SOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
Which field did you apply for assessment?


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Can you send your career episode to me? I can have a look at it.


Heelo
which field have you applied in the assessment from EA.


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Heelo
> which field have you applied in the assessment from EA.


I applied for engineering technologist 233914.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> I applied for engineering technologist 233914.


Hello,
I have applied for Electronics engineer on 08/08/2016 in fast track.
Have not received any output yet.


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for Electronics engineer on 08/08/2016 in fast track.
> Have not received any output yet.


You applied a day after I did. I think you'll get an outcome by tomorrow or the day after. Is it just MSA?


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

tk123 said:


> How many points did you have? Is u get invited already?? I m also applying for the same SOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only have 55 at the moment. Need to get 10points from IELTS.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Got my MSA assessment outcome through fastrack today. I had applied on the 7th August to be assessed as engineering technologist (233914).


congrats 
i applied on 4th of august and still queued.
so i think there is no queue system in EA.
its just pure luck 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

wja_2016 said:


> I only have 55 at the moment. Need to get 10points from IELTS.




Ok. Hopefully you will get good scores 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> congrats
> i applied on 4th of august and still queued.
> so i think there is no queue system in EA.
> its just pure luck
> ...




Did you pay for the fastrack along with the application? I paid after submitting my application using the online form. I then called them to say I had done so and the guy said "Alright let me latch that onto your application". So basically it wasn't 'latched' until I called to inform them. 

I have come to realize that EA works in mysterious ways.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Did you pay for the fastrack along with the application? I paid after submitting my application using the online form. I then called them to say I had done so and the guy said "Alright let me latch that onto your application". So basically it wasn't 'latched' until I called to inform them.
> 
> I have come to realize that EA works in mysterious ways.
> 
> ...


i paid for fast track along with the normal fee.
it is showing fast track on my online portal.
so dont know if its latched or i have to call them up

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> i paid for fast track along with the normal fee.
> it is showing fast track on my online portal.
> so dont know if its latched or i have to call them up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




If it shows on your online portal, I believe it is fine then. My status did not show fastrack on the online portal and that is why I called them.

I guess you should still give them a call.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> If it shows on your online portal, I believe it is fine then. My status did not show fastrack on the online portal and that is why I called them.
> 
> I guess you should still give them a call.
> 
> ...


can you please share the number and times to call them?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> can you please share the number and times to call them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




+61 262706555
8:30am to 6pm Australian Eastern Time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Got invitation


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow congrats

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Got invitation




Woww!!! 

Congrats bro ... Wishing you a smooth ride to PR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiswag (Aug 10, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> someone please help me


If you want I may help you to review your CDR and give you some inputs to rewrite in the way EA wants. PM me for my email ID.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

yadavtinu said:


> someone please help me


Mate,
Send me PM...I will facilitate to check your CDR's and suggest you the corrections required .


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

More information requested by Assessor related to proof of employment.

Submission: 25-July
Status Change:10-Aug
Assessor Contact: 17-Aug
Fast Track


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Mine still in the queue, fingers crossed.
Standard CDR, fast track applied on July 31

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Mine still in the queue, fingers crossed.
> Standard CDR, fast track applied on July 31
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




The status should likely be updated by EOD. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hopefully, thanks   

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hopefully, thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Have u opted for employment assessment (RSA) as well? As that takes longer than qualification assessment (MSA)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Nope, just MSA 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Nope, just MSA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Ok. In that case you should receive outcome within 2-3 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

*CDR help*

My CDR again returned for more information.
I think, it's time to hire a professional writer.
OR 
Can I do it again myself? I have already put all of my efforts and information but I'm not a writer.
Do you guys can tell me any professional writer? I am from Gurgaon, India.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sure, thanks lets hope for the best

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> My CDR again returned for more information.
> I think, it's time to hire a professional writer.
> OR
> Can I do it again myself? I have already put all of my efforts and information but I'm not a writer.
> Do you guys can tell me any professional writer? I am from Gurgaon, India.


Wt information was they asking for?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

*CDR help*



jeyam_555 said:


> Wt information was they asking for?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


The presented Career Episode is still written in far too general a manner. You must describe all your Mechanical Design activities in vastly greater detail. Please remember that you are being assessed as a Professional Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

did you apply for MSA + RSA ?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> did you apply for msa + rsa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my sm-g928f using tapatalk


yes


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

The MSA booklet reads "It is not sufficient to merely describe work in 

which you were involved. Career Episodes must be 

written in the first person singular clearly indicating 

your own personal role in the work described. 

Remember, it is what I did, not what we did or what 

‘I was involved in’ and describe how you did it"
So the cdr should not be generic. It should be so specific on what you did on that particular engineering activity. I believe that agents can work out on the language part but not on specific engineering activity on which you are expert. Better do it by yourself.
This is my opinion, I may not be right

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

more information requested for MSA application?
or you also applied for employment assessment too?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> more information requested for MSA application?
> or you also applied for employment assessment too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I applied for both qualification and employment assessment.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

sorry man somehow tapatalk is behaving awkwardly and i am unable to quote the original poster lol.
good luck with the outcome

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Ok. In that case you should receive outcome within 2-3 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow it has changed to assessment in progress just now. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

*Cdr*

Do Indian consultants help in CDR writing?
My agent is refusing that's why I am asking.
I have already put all of my knowledge and I need just a professional touch.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Wow it has changed to assessment in progress just now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Good luck!! Hopefully outcome by Monday. Do you have everything ready to submit EOI? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

This career episode provide insufficient details of professional engineering tasks completed...please review your career episode to ensure you highlight your decision making process while describing How you completed each task.
I got this reply, not sure how to handle this, any help is appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> This career episode provide insufficient details of professional engineering tasks completed...please review your career episode to ensure you highlight your decision making process while describing How you completed each task.
> I got this reply, not sure how to handle this, any help is appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat. I got this response second time.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks awkward, have to touch and highlight various points and show then. Let's try my best

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Guys, can you go back a few pages in this thread. I remember someone got a similar response from EA and then resubmitted corrected episodes within a day and got positive outcome the next day. Maybe he can be of help in providing guidance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

yadavtinu said:


> My CDR again returned for more information.
> I think, it's time to hire a professional writer.
> OR
> Can I do it again myself? I have already put all of my efforts and information but I'm not a writer.
> Do you guys can tell me any professional writer? I am from Gurgaon, India.


Hi mate,

I submitted my CDR for assessment. One I gone +ve, I will share it with you. Within anothe 5, 7 days.


----------



## roxbury (Aug 17, 2016)

*Waiting...*

Hi guys,

I follow this thread since some days and wanna say thank you for sharing your experiences.

Submitted my MSA to EA on 08/08/2016 as Engineering technologist. Nothing happend so far.
Since someone got an positive outcome for his application as Engineering technologist from 07/08/2016 I can´t sleep anymore because I permanently want to check my status on the EA site.
I hope that this occupation is assessed faster than others ;-)

I must be horrible to wait 12 weeks for an outcome. Thank god there is an Fast Track option!

Gonna keep you informed!
CHRIS


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Is fast track also available for overseas applicant's?

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## roxbury (Aug 17, 2016)

trombok.c said:


> Is fast track also available for overseas applicant's?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Why not?
They took my money for the Fast Track option, so I think they will do it...
I have just seen that the processing times on the EA site were updated. Now it is 15 weeks for standard application and 15 days for Fast Track.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

roxbury said:


> Why not?
> 
> They took my money for the Fast Track option, so I think they will do it...
> 
> I have just seen that the processing times on the EA site were updated. Now it is 15 weeks for standard application and 15 days for Fast Track.




Yes it is!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> Do Indian consultants help in CDR writing?
> My agent is refusing that's why I am asking.
> I have already put all of my knowledge and I need just a professional touch.


They do but they charge exorbitantly and only you best know the most intricate details of your career.


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

roxbury said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I follow this thread since some days and wanna say thank you for sharing your experiences.
> 
> ...


Just to confirm again, have you applied for RSA too?


----------



## roxbury (Aug 17, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Just to confirm again, have you applied for RSA too?


Yes, I also applied for RSA.


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

roxbury said:


> Yes, I also applied for RSA.


Well, that takes a bit longer. I had applied for only MSA.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

i called them and the lady said she cant discuss it with me because i applied through an agent

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> i called them and the lady said she cant discuss it with me because i applied through an agent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


In that case only your agent can get an update on your application.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

but i can actually see the status online tbh.
my agent created my ea id on my email address and i set the password myself.
but he lodged application through agent portal 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have received positive outcome!

Production Engineer (233513)
Submission: 25-July
Status Change:10-Aug
Assessor Contact: 17-Aug
Outcome: 18-Aug
Fast Track




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tk123 said:


> I have received positive outcome!
> 
> Production Engineer (233513)
> Submission: 25-July
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

tk123 said:


> I have received positive outcome!
> 
> Production Engineer (233513)
> Submission: 25-July
> ...


Wow, Great and hearty congratulations to you :juggle:


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Wow, Great and hearty congratulations to you :juggle:




Thanks buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAGZZ (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

i have lodged my EOI application for visa nomination with South Australia. i got my positive skills assessment from EA few months back. but at that time it didn't completed my 3 years of work experience so i dint opted for additional relavant skilled employment option. this month i completed my three years of work experience.

so shall i go for relevant skilled employment assessment again or shall i go with visa nomination straight away. ??

also as i have just completed my 3 years of work experience ,after my graduation and its fully verifiable with all letters, payslips etc. will i be able to claim points for work experience assessment?

Total points- 60
25- AGE
10-PTE
5-STATE SPONSOR(SA)
5- Work experience
15-EDUCATION
Positive skill assessment from EA on 18th April’16 (OCCUPATION -TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER -263312)


Any inputs would be highly appreciated ?

thanks
gagzz


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

GAGZZ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have lodged my EOI application for visa nomination with South Australia. i got my positive skills assessment from EA few months back. but at that time it didn't completed my 3 years of work experience so i dint opted for additional relavant skilled employment option. this month i completed my three years of work experience.
> 
> ...




I would have submitted my EOI and gotten the Relevant Skill Assessment done in parallel. Your occupation is already verified. 

I think RSA is more of a supporting and not a mandatory document but it endorses your claim instead of leaving it to the judgement of Case Officer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

*Please Help*


I have a B.Tech degree in *Electronics & Communication* engineering with 5 years Work Exp. in IT (business Analyst)

I would like to go via Engineers Aust. for my degree assessment & claim only 15 points for my degree.
If I go through ACS, they will deduct 4 years & I will be left with no work Ex to claim points, which will be the same case with EA also.

But the catch is that EOI points required by ICT BA are close to 70 (given current trend) and 60/65 for Electronics Engineer (233411)
I will not get exp. points in both of them.

1. Anyone please guide if I can Nominate for Elec. Engineer Code & get my degree assessed by EA?
2. Applying for EOI/Visa, will it create any problem that my experience is in IT but I chose Elec. Engineer?
3. If Elec. Engineer would be a better option can you please help me how should I apply for EA assessment and what all do I have to submit?

Help me out !!


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

11th working day and no status change

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> I have received positive outcome!
> 
> Production Engineer (233513)
> Submission: 25-July
> ...


Congrats buddy. All the best for Invitation


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Congrats buddy. All the best for Invitation




Thanks!! 

EA has acknowledged my entire experience, so I will now get full points for experience, which I was not previously expecting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I have a query and need help.
My IELTS validity has expired on 2 August after applying for EA assessment I.e. on 29th July and the result for 
assessment is awaited.

I want to know once the outcome is positive can I apply for EOI with the same IELTS score or I have to present a valid IELTS score at the time applying for EOI.

A response to this will help me to prepare myself for the next step

Thanks to all 

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

trombok.c said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a query and need help.
> My IELTS validity has expired on 2 August after applying for EA assessment I.e. on 29th July and the result for
> assessment is awaited.
> ...


Hey there, 
As per DIBP website, IELTS scores are acceptable upto "*three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application*"
So, i AFAIK, you can go ahead with the same IELTS score and lodge the EOI without any issue (assuming the 3 year window is still open)


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the valuable information

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## kingkk (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello, All

I have done Bachelor of Electrical Engineering with over 6 years of experience. I have planned to do skill assessment with Engineers Australia with code 233311.


I want your CDR for reference.


Please help.

Thank u.


----------



## kingkk (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi All, 

My education details:

@ Bachelor of Electrical Engineering ( 3yrs full time)

@ Diploma in electrical engineering ( 3yrs full time)

@ 10th standard


I have almost 6 years of experience matches with code 233311- electrical engineer, which includes 1yr training period, 6 months contract position.


Question:

1. If i get positive assessment on this education level and experience, which code Engineers Australia will count ( 233311 or else)?

2. How much percent of the job duties should minimum match with the job duties mentioned in Anzsco 233311 code? 

3. Is that any format to compare duties?

4. For CDR, if i haven't done any career development training during my employment, what should i mention in CPD?

5. Shall I put project made at the time of study as a career episode?

Need help!

Thank you.


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

kingkk said:


> I want your CDR for reference.


Well, my advise is not to look for other's CD Rs. Just write what you have done in your career by religiously following the guidelines of the present MSA booklet. 

If you "take reference" from other individuals report, you might end up with a re-write warning. 

MSA booklet is brilliantly composed and if you follow its instructions, you can easily compose a good CDR. 

Good luck.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello_mate said:


> Well, my advise is not to look for other's CD Rs. Just write what you have done in your career by religiously following the guidelines of the present MSA booklet.
> 
> If you "take reference" from other individuals report, you might end up with a re-write warning.
> 
> ...




I fully agree on this point. The more CDRs you look at, the more you get confused.

Dont overthink. They are looking for what YOU did with JUST ENOUGH TECHNICAL DETAILS so that it doesnt look like generic. 

As long as you can do this and follow the guidelines in MSA Booklet you should be ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> You applied a day after I did. I think you'll get an outcome by tomorrow or the day after. Is it just MSA?


Yes, I have applied only for MSA.
No changes yet.


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> *Please Help*
> 
> 
> I have a B.Tech degree in *Electronics & Communication* engineering with 5 years Work Exp. in IT (business Analyst)
> ...




Anybody pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Anybody pls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt EA will assess your Electronics and Communication degree for the role of an Electronics Engineer unless you have significant work experience as one which you don't.


----------



## kingkk (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I have done Bachelor of Electrical Engineering

I have total 6+ years of experience as given below:

1) Electrical Supervisor ( Contractual position) - 6 Months
2) Electrical Engineer-Production (Including 1 year period of Graduate Engineer Trainee-electrical) - 4.1 years
3) Sr. Engineer- Quality control - 1.2 years
4) Sr. Engineer- Quality control - presently working since 6 months

Should I include all work experiences in my assessment file?

How many years will Engineers Australia consider?

Can I include one career episode from academic project or for professional engineer, all should be from engineering experience?

Thnks.


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> I doubt EA will assess your Electronics and Communication degree for the role of an Electronics Engineer unless you have significant work experience as one which you don't.




Mr. Akshyam, assessment is for degree and not for work experience. its a 4 year degree BTech and it doesn't mean that since we did it from India so it doesn't carry any significance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Mr. Akshyam, assessment is for degree and not for work experience. its a 4 year degree BTech and it doesn't mean that since we did it from India so it doesn't carry any significance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mate, I am talking about your degree which does not mention engineering anywhere. It is even possible that EA might ask you to go to ACS for assessment. I know someone who was asked to go to ACS because their degree was a btech in computer science and communications. 

I did not say that 'a degree has no significance because it is from India.' Read my reply again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Mate, I am talking about your degree which does not mention engineering anywhere. It is even possible that EA might ask you to go to ACS for assessment. I know someone who was asked to go to ACS because their degree was a btech in computer science and communications.
> 
> I did not say that 'a degree has no significance because it is from India.' Read my reply again.
> 
> ...




I have mentioned the degree... it is B.Tech Electronics and Communication Engineering.

Well what i understood reading this forum and as per MSA, I will submit career episodes based on my education. Only thing is that I have to show something related to elect. in CPD for these years...Can you guide in this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> I have mentioned the degree... it is B.Tech Electronics and Communication Engineering.
> 
> Well what i understood reading this forum and as per MSA, I will submit career episodes based on my education. Only thing is that I have to show something related to elect. in CPD for these years...Can you guide in this.
> 
> ...


Just saw the bold part, sorry about that. Yes, if your career episodes are based on your academic experience with projects/tasks related to Electronics Engineering, then you can go for the EA assessment.


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> Just saw the bold part, sorry about that. Yes, if your career episodes are based on your academic experience with projects/tasks related to Electronics Engineering, then you can go for the EA assessment.


Congrats for your pte result...perfect score.

What is your point breakup and did you went for CDR+RSA ?


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Congrats for your pte result...perfect score.
> 
> What is your point breakup and did you went for CDR+RSA ?


Got it assessed through the Sydney Accord route. No CDR and no RSA.


----------



## roxbury (Aug 17, 2016)

Just to keep you informed...
My Status changed on Friday evening (Australian time) to "In progress".
Friday was 9th working day...

Let's see what happens!


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

roxbury said:


> Just to keep you informed...
> My Status changed on Friday evening (Australian time) to "In progress".
> Friday was 9th working day...
> 
> Let's see what happens!


thats great.
good luck with the outcome.
mine will be 12th working day tomorrow but it is still queued for assessment.
I do not understand the way EA works.
There is no queuing system i believe and its just random picks.
lets hope for the best now

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> thats great.
> good luck with the outcome.
> mine will be 12th working day tomorrow but it is still queued for assessment.
> I do not understand the way EA works.
> ...




Good luck. You should get your status updated by tomorrow. And then another 2-3 days for outcome. Dont keep checking the website (I know its hard not to) as you are notified on email when a document is needed and for outcome report..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Good luck. You should get your status updated by tomorrow. And then another 2-3 days for outcome. Dont keep checking the website (I know its hard not to) as you are notified on email when a document is needed and for outcome report..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks.
i woke up today and very first thing i did was check my application status.
it now says: Assessment complete which is green.
Outcome Granted: it is still in blue and not yet green.
should i expect outcome today ? or a contact by assessor?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Good luck. You should get your status updated by tomorrow. And then another 2-3 days for outcome. Dont keep checking the website (I know its hard not to) as you are notified on email when a document is needed and for outcome report..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied through agent and i am not sure if EA will send me an email or to my agent.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Good luck. You should get your status updated by tomorrow. And then another 2-3 days for outcome. Dont keep checking the website (I know its hard not to) as you are notified on email when a document is needed and for outcome report..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have just used EA australia's website to check verification letter and guys it is positive.
I am so happy now.
it was 13th working day today.
Thanks a lot guys for the help.
next step: inprove Ielts writong from 7 to 8 or PTE.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
When and in which did you apply your assessment.
I have applied on 8/08/2016 but still says Queues for assessment.
Its 11th day today.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> I have just used EA australia's website to check verification letter and guys it is positive.
> I am so happy now.
> it was 13th working day today.
> Thanks a lot guys for the help.
> ...




Congrats!!!! 

How many points do you have now?? Good luck with improving the score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> When and in which did you apply your assessment.
> I have applied on 8/08/2016 but still says Queues for assessment.
> Its 11th day today.


I applied for professional engineer under occupation 263312 as telecommunications network engineer.
I think you will get an outcome or contact by the assessor within this week.
mine took one day from queued to assessment completed.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> How many points do you have now?? Good luck with improving the score
> 
> ...


thanks
I have 55 points only.
I do have experience but i can not claim it under my nominated occupation.
i am only lacking in ielts writing.
i have 8 band in all others but my writing only improved from 6.5 to 7

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> thanks.
> i woke up today and very first thing i did was check my application status.
> it now says: Assessment complete which is green.
> Outcome Granted: it is still in blue and not yet green.
> ...




This means that they have already sent out the email with your assessment report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

tk123 said:


> This means that they have already sent out the email with your assessment report.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they sent it to my agent

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> I think they sent it to my agent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Yes. 

Did you get RSE as well or only MSA??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

only MSA

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> only MSA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




OK. Then the assessment is straight forward!! 

Good luck with the rest of the process. I think your category is quite tough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

tk123 said:


> OK. Then the assessment is straight forward!!
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the process. I think your category is quite tough!
> 
> ...


with 60 points it is straight invitation.
cut off for my occupation is 60 points.
even last year not many applicants were there.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> with 60 points it is straight invitation.
> cut off for my occupation is 60 points.
> even last year not many applicants were there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Woww!! Good for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> I have just used EA australia's website to check verification letter and guys it is positive.
> I am so happy now.
> it was 13th working day today.
> Thanks a lot guys for the help.
> ...


Congratulations mate and best of luck for your ielts, hope you will get it soon

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Congratulations mate and best of luck for your ielts, hope you will get it soon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


thanks a lot.
I am now researching PTE also to see if i should go with PTE or ielts

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390 (Jun 29, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> thanks a lot.
> I am now researching PTE also to see if i should go with PTE or ielts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




IELTS is garbage. Go with PTE.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

akshaym390 said:


> IELTS is garbage. Go with PTE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know i asked this earlier but can you please tell me what books and courses should i buy from PTE to prepare?
I have to go to dubai to appear in it so i want myself to be fully prepared.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## adobongrojak (Aug 5, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> I have just used EA australia's website to check verification letter and guys it is positive.
> I am so happy now.
> it was 13th working day today.
> Thanks a lot guys for the help.
> ...


*CONGRATS Bro! God Bless You!*


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

adobongrojak said:


> *CONGRATS Bro! God Bless You!*


Thanks and appreciate that 
good luck to you too

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> thanks
> I have 55 points only.
> I do have experience but i can not claim it under my nominated occupation.
> i am only lacking in ielts writing.
> ...


Hi, just asking. Since you already have 55points, you will only need 7 in each module to gain 10points to make it 65.
Why would you need 8 in all module?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

wja_2016 said:


> Hi, just asking. Since you already have 55points, you will only need 7 in each module to gain 10points to make it 65.
> Why would you need 8 in all module?


i already have at least 7 in all.
55 points are including 10 for english

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> i already have at least 7 in all.
> 55 points are including 10 for english
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Ok. Good luck. You can try and get 8. I got 8+ and my english isnt that great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Ok. Good luck. You can try and get 8. I got 8+ and my english isnt that great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow thats great.
you went for PTE or ielts ?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

IELTS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

tk123 said:


> IELTS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great score. Please share some of the important tips u must have followed during your preparation.It will help me as my test is scheduled for 24 Sept.

Thanks in advance...


Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

this is a little off topic but guys i have manual hand written birth certificate.
can i get its english translation and get it attested from notary and submit? would it work?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

guys

greetings of the day. i am preparing my cdr (electrical) and need ur guidance please.

1) currently i am working in a company related to my field (core) from last 2 years. i intend to plan all my 3 CE from this company. will it be ok or create some problem? i will publish 3 instances of a single day duration each where i performed maintenance activities. will single day shutdown be enough for CDR or does the activity need to span over longer duration of time?

the reason is because my earlier experience of 10 years is from electrical dept of an electronics industry where i dont have much to claim.

2) can 6 months industrial training during btech be used to create 1 CE. i didnt do much on my own during that, just 6 months thermal plant training.

pl guide thro ur experience, seniors.

regards


----------



## tin1791 (Oct 21, 2015)

We submitted all our documents online (Uploaded) last night 21 Aug 2016.

Lodged the visa on 15 Aug 2016

Now the wait begins.


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> i already have at least 7 in all.
> 55 points are including 10 for english
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I see. Good luck anyway. I am still working on my English test.
I have 55point at the moment.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

wja_2016 said:


> I see. Good luck anyway. I am still working on my English test.
> I have 55point at the moment.


thanks
good luck to you too

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> thanks a lot.
> I am now researching PTE also to see if i should go with PTE or ielts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Best bet would be pte. Lot of advantages, follow pte-a thread, you will get an idea. I can send you some materials link if you need. I personally feel getting 8 in ielts writing is tough for a person like me 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

srisydney said:


> I am a Mechanical Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would you please guide me how to write my CE based on my graduation project? I'm a mechanical engineer as well my project was related with "design" of HVAC system but my experience gained in "maintenance" for oil and gas sector (different than graduation project) , is there a problem including my graduation project (design) with other two CE related with gained experience in maintenance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Would you please guide me how to write my CE based on my graduation project? I'm a mechanical engineer as well my project was related with "design" of HVAC system but my experience gained in "maintenance" for oil and gas sector (different than graduation project) , is there a problem including my graduation project (design) with other two CE related with gained experience in maintenance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If you are working in Maintenance then do consider 233513, which will utilise mech engg degree and your operational experience which would be more linked with efficiency improvement or breakdown reduction. This, I believe, will be more relevant to your experience.

Just a thought for you to consider


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

tk123 said:


> If you are working in Maintenance then do consider 233513, which will utilise mech engg degree and your operational experience which would be more linked with efficiency improvement or breakdown reduction. This, I believe, will be more relevant to your experience.
> 
> Just a thought for you to consider
> 
> ...




Thank you so much. You've really opened my eyes for such things I've not considered before , I was going to apply for mechanical Eng code but I'm going to check which is better for my title and duties. Thank you so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi toall,

I am wondering about my Engineers Australia (EA) BS engg. degree and experience assessment from.

1. I did my BS in Electronics Engineering from Department of Electrical Engg.
2. Master degree which is MS in Electrical and Electronics Engineering (power engg.)
3. PhD in Information Technology and Electrical Engineering (power engg.)

after my BS studied, i did my job closely related to electrical engineering (233311).I am interested to assess my degree and working experience from EA. I am wondering that, can i assess my degree and work experience as a electrical engineer?


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
Has any one received the positive outcome from EA.
I have applied on 08/08/2016
BUt still the status is same "Queued for assessment".


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> Has any one received the positive outcome from EA.
> I have applied on 08/08/2016
> BUt still the status is same "Queued for assessment".


I applied on 4th of august.
Received positive outcome on 22nd of august.
exactly after 13 working days.
on 12th working day it was queued for assessment and on 13th day status went from queued to assessment complete.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has any one received the positive outcome from EA.
> 
> ...




I would suggest checking in the table... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> I applied on 4th of august.
> Received positive outcome on 22nd of august.
> exactly after 13 working days.
> on 12th working day it was queued for assessment and on 13th day status went from queued to assessment complete.
> ...




It takes 13-14 days for outcome +2-3 days if you applied for MSA+RSE. 

You should get the outcome much ahead of the next round on 31st.

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

I have applied only for MSA.
Its 13th working day today.
I hope I receive it within ths week.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Npatel said:


> I have applied only for MSA.
> Its 13th working day today.
> I hope I receive it within ths week.




You should. Maybe you should call them, they are open for another 2 hours. They will tell you exactly when the status will be changed and what date are they currently processing.

After change of status it should take 1-2 days. So max by Monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

I have already called them.
But they don't reply correctly.
I dont know why, but maybe because I have applied via agent.
Now I am bit worried as it is taking long time.
As well I have to crack the pte.
I have also gone through the last invitation round list and the number of seats for Electronics engineering are filling up very fast.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

ngibson said:


> Hello MechMohammed & kd87, I will tell you my experience to see if it is usefull to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've the same case! I've included CE for my graduation project plus two CE from my work experience but I'm want to apply for just MSA without relative skill employment option , I've bank statement and offer letter, I would like to get the work experience letter but I don't know the format that EA accept? Should it include 5+ of my duties or just Normal experience letter with my title , dates on letterhead of the company? 
Please clear this point out as much as you can.
Your help is highly appreciated 
Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rao_hamza (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a question regarding writing the CDRs.

*msa_booklet-final-march-2016* says: "_Each career episode should be in essay form and not formatted into a table._"

I get it, meaning the episode format should be in essay, but the question is, can I use a table in *Personal Engineering Activity* section, to explain an activity?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

rao_hamza said:


> I have a question regarding writing the CDRs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best to avoid tables, charts, equations, diagrams ... No matter how passionately you feel about them 

Only exception is the org chart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> I am in the same boat. I got this response second time.


Hi Yadavtinu,
What is the current status of your assessment, I resubmitted on 21-aUG, but status still in progress, how many days normally it takes when career episodes are resubmitted.
Any advice is appreciated


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi Yadavtinu,
> 
> What is the current status of your assessment, I resubmitted on 21-aUG, but status still in progress, how many days normally it takes when career episodes are resubmitted.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated




Someone on this forum got response within a day of resubmission (but he did submit within a day of being asked to resubmit!!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Someone on this forum got response within a day of resubmission (but he did submit within a day of being asked to resubmit!!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information, I took 3 days to rewrite and upload, that might be the reason. But not sure on how many days it takes to reassess. Technically came back on Wednesday, I resubmitted on Sunday, till now no response, should I need to call or email them?


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
I just received my EA positive assessment.
Now i claim 50 points, can I apply for the EOI and update my EOI after I have my PTE score?
Can any one help me, highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> I just received my EA positive assessment.
> Now i claim 50 points, can I apply for the EOI and update my EOI after I have my PTE score?
> Can any one help me, highly appreciated.
> Thanks


Yes you can save your application, but cannot submit it to stand in the queue for invitation. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> I just received my EA positive assessment.
> Now i claim 50 points, can I apply for the EOI and update my EOI after I have my PTE score?
> Can any one help me, highly appreciated.
> Thanks



Congrats! 

I dont think it is possible.. But even if it is possible - why? You cant get invited with 50. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxbury (Aug 17, 2016)

Another update from me:
After my status changed to "In Process" on 9th working day, I was contacted by the CO on 10th working day, asking for one more document and a new scan.
On 12th working day I got my positive outcome.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

roxbury said:


> Another update from me:
> 
> After my status changed to "In Process" on 9th working day, I was contacted by the CO on 10th working day, asking for one more document and a new scan.
> 
> On 12th working day I got my positive outcome.




Congrats 

Good luck with the rest of the process!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

roxbury said:


> Another update from me:
> After my status changed to "In Process" on 9th working day, I was contacted by the CO on 10th working day, asking for one more document and a new scan.
> On 12th working day I got my positive outcome.


Congrats and best wishes for your next step

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiyusa (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey Guys, I have a bit of confusion and will really appreciate it if anyone here can help me out. I have a degree in Electrical and Electronics Engineering, however last most programs structured this way, you have the option of choosing a major in your final year between power systems, communications and Electronics and computer engineering. 

My major in school was communications but my job for about six months has been as an electrical engineer in a manufacturing firm. I have never practised as a communications or telecommunications engineer.

I applied for a MSA but skill assessor is saying my degree is Bachelors of Engineering in telecommunications engineering which is clearly not what my transcript or my certificate bears. He also claims that unless I studied modules in power systems engineering that I am not a qualified electrical engineer. 

Has anyone experienced this, and what is the way forward. Thanks guys. Sorry for the long post and any typographical errors


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Atlast got positive ea outcome, have to begin next step

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## roxbury (Aug 17, 2016)

Need your help, now that I have my outcome.
EA assessed my German 4 year study at University of Applied Sciences as "Advanced Diploma". 
AZQ ranks such a study as Bachelor.

My studies fit the occupation not 100%.

So what do you recommend?
- EA should review the assessment?
- Ignore the outcome in that point and go for Bachelor in EOI?

Please help!


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Does EA require only a transcript addressed to Them specifically? I am asking because EA contacted my brother to upload a transcript for his assessment but he did that during application with an old transcript which he used for a different thing.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

It should be done by an accredited translate, am I wrong?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

oknee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Does EA require only a transcript addressed to Them specifically? I am asking because EA contacted my brother to upload a transcript for his assessment but he did that during application with an old transcript which he used for a different thing.




I just uploaded the scanned copies of the transcripts & degrees I had .... No addressed copies ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiyusa (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey Guys, please can someone help me out. I applied for assessment and the assessor got back to me asking me to upload the full project reports that I based my CDR on. The problem is I no longer have access to these documents. Has anyone ever heard of a case as mine where the assessor demanded a copy of the full reports that a CDR was based on?


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Jiyusa said:


> Hey Guys, please can someone help me out. I applied for assessment and the assessor got back to me asking me to upload the full project reports that I based my CDR on. The problem is I no longer have access to these documents. Has anyone ever heard of a case as mine where the assessor demanded a copy of the full reports that a CDR was based on?


No, it never happened to me nor I listened, however, he asked me for modifications in my CDR reports two times.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Jiyusa said:


> Hey Guys, please can someone help me out. I applied for assessment and the assessor got back to me asking me to upload the full project reports that I based my CDR on. The problem is I no longer have access to these documents. Has anyone ever heard of a case as mine where the assessor demanded a copy of the full reports that a CDR was based on?




Unbelievable! How you'd get those reports if the project already finished?
Had you shown them an experience letter with duties? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rao_hamza (Aug 11, 2016)

Jiyusa said:


> Hey Guys, I have a bit of confusion and will really appreciate it if anyone here can help me out. I have a degree in Electrical and Electronics Engineering, however last most programs structured this way, you have the option of choosing a major in your final year between power systems, communications and Electronics and computer engineering.
> 
> My major in school was communications but my job for about six months has been as an electrical engineer in a manufacturing firm. I have never practised as a communications or telecommunications engineer.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this jiyusa

To understand your case a bit clearly, can you state for job description and courses relating to it?


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I got my positive assessment today. I'm so relieved- it's a real load off my mind.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my positive assessment today. I'm so relieved- it's a real load off my mind.




Congrats!!! 

Do share your timeline for the sake of others. And also your experience with managing the CDR revisions!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
I need some help from all,
I have done bachelors in Electrons and Tele-communications. I have assessed my degree in Electronics from EA and got positive response on 25/08/2016.
I have done Masters in Information Systems.
So can I claim my masters point as it different field from my bachelors.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> I need some help from all,
> I have done bachelors in Electrons and Tele-communications. I have assessed my degree in Electronics from EA and got positive response on 25/08/2016.
> I have done Masters in Information Systems.
> So can I claim my masters point as it different field from my bachelors.




I dont think there are additional points for masters. Its either bachelors or PhD. 

On my outcome, they mentioned bachelors as the qualification that fulfills ghe SOL requirements and separately acknowledged the Masters Degree as the highest qualification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Do share your timeline for the sake of others. And also your experience with managing the CDR revisions!!
> 
> ...


My timelines are in signature. I was really hard to convince my CO for CDR. I had modified them for 3 times, eventually, they agreed and gave me a positive and considered all of my 8 years experience.
Now I will file EOI but I am waiting for my outcome letter from my agent. I am canceling the contract and will do it by myself. I will need your help guys.

Now which thread I should follow. Please advice.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> My timelines are in signature. I was really hard to convince my CO for CDR. I had modified them for 3 times, eventually, they agreed and gave me a positive and considered all of my 8 years experience.
> 
> Now I will file EOI but I am waiting for my outcome letter from my agent. I am canceling the contract and will do it by myself. I will need your help guys.
> 
> ...




189 EOI Submitted September 

See you there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

tk123 said:


> I dont think there are additional points for masters. Its either bachelors or PhD.
> 
> On my outcome, they mentioned bachelors as the qualification that fulfills ghe SOL requirements and separately acknowledged the Masters Degree as the highest qualification.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Sorry I forgot to mention that I have done Masters in Information systems in Australia.
so do I claim 5 additional pints for the australian study requirements.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry I forgot to mention that I have done Masters in Information systems in Australia.
> 
> so do I claim 5 additional pints for the australian study requirements.




Sure. In that case you can. As far as I know, Australian Study requirement doesn't necessarily have to relate to your selected occupation -- however please reconfirm.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi to ALL,

Can you please let me know that, how long (time) EA will take assess the degree's and experience through normal and fast track.

Those who have recently may have better idea about the time!


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi to ALL,
> 
> Can you please let me know that, how long (time) EA will take assess the degree's and experience through normal and fast track.
> 
> Those who have recently may have better idea about the time!


It depends on the quality of documents you provide. However, currently fast track applications take 15 days.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> My timelines are in signature. I was really hard to convince my CO for CDR. I had modified them for 3 times, eventually, they agreed and gave me a positive and considered all of my 8 years experience.
> Now I will file EOI but I am waiting for my outcome letter from my agent. I am canceling the contract and will do it by myself. I will need your help guys.
> 
> Now which thread I should follow. Please advice.


Great and congratulations. You have taken very good decision of doing by yourself. Don't rely on agents who take control of everything and work based on their timelines and priorities. Lot of threads here for everything. Do follow 189 visa lodge gang 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Great and congratulations. You have taken very good decision of doing by yourself. Don't rely on agents who take control of everything and work based on their timelines and priorities. Lot of threads here for everything. Do follow 189 visa lodge gang
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I was very frustrated because of their timelines and rules. they didn't even share the user ID and password. I am still waiting for the outcome letter. he's taking 3 days to release the letter.
However, my next step will be EOI.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> Yeah, I was very frustrated because of their timelines and rules. they didn't even share the user ID and password. I am still waiting for the outcome letter. he's taking 3 days to release the letter.
> However, my next step will be EOI.


Yep, I do have worst experience working with a consultant. Go-ahead and create EOI profile ASAP to be placed in the queue. Since mechanical you may get invite in the next round. Last round was mostly 65 points. I am hoping this round, the cut off might be 60

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> It depends on the quality of documents you provide. However, currently fast track applications take 15 days.


Hi,

Can you please define bit what exacty do you mean by quality of documents?

It's seems experience degrees, letters, salary slips, appointment letter and bank statement etc?

I dont know exactly, Please put some light on it.


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi to ALL,
> 
> Can you please let me know that, how long (time) EA will take assess the degree's and experience through normal and fast track.
> 
> Those who have recently may have better idea about the time!


Go with fast track route. It's faster and in my experience, you get the outcome in less than a months time. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi to ALL,
> 
> Can you please let me know that, how long (time) EA will take assess the degree's and experience through normal and fast track.
> 
> Those who have recently may have better idea about the time!




Go with fast track. Currently, it takes 12-14 days for assigbment to case officer and then 1-3 days for outcome. Add 1-2 days if you require RSE as well! 

Good luck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi ALL,

It's regarding Experience assessment from EA!
I was wondering if we are unable to get the salary slips from employer then Does it work if we can salary letter instead to Salary Slip??

If it works then if anyone can share the format of the letter then it will be great.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didnt submit salary slips. To be honest, i completely missed out the requirements from Section D. So when asked, i submitted the tax return and my work permit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

tk123 said:


> I didnt submit salary slips. To be honest, i completely missed out the requirements from Section D. So when asked, i submitted the tax return and my work permit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for your reply.

But problem is that i don't have tax returns because a company is too small. :fingerscrossed: 

how can get out this situation?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Provident Fund.
Bank Statement showing Salary Transactions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hi all,

Can any body tell me what is the current turn around time/ processing time for additional employment assessment time (submitted after skill assessment).

thanks


----------



## Tnot (Aug 11, 2016)

Why hasn't anyone quote me or say anything about my case.


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Guys , 
I am going through my overseas skill assesment , and observed difference between my employment in a specific company and engineers Australia overseas experience assessment. 

employment period for company x was 30.4.2012 and 5.8.2013 . 
In engineers Australia's letter this experience is written as May 2012 to July2013.
In EOI , i submitted this employment between 30.4.2012 and 5.8.2013 . 
I am already invited , and can`t decide what to do. 
Can somebody advise what to do


----------



## upanddown (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello Guys, I am a structural engineer.
This is my first post and I need your help plz
I submitted the application 2 weeks ago and got feeback from EA today. Below is one of the details that I am asked to provide in my CDRs:
'Your communication with other consultants such as getting geotechnical advice regarding foundation details and inputs to substructure of the dwelling or for example simple retaing wall designs'

So I am wondering do I need to add these details to my episode and then submit or just simply upload these details alone?
Also, would you guys please let me know how many words that will be needed for each detail in general?
And will they just reject my application if my documents of these details still dont meet their requirements or will they give me another chance?

I am really look forward your opinions. Thanks


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all,

It regarding EA employment assessment.
I work as Graduate engineer or assistant during my Master studies and getting salary in my account for work. I want assess my experience for this duration. I wondring what will be best designation title which i should ask my supervisor put on the letter. I can access my bank statement for this duration.


Thanks


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

I am applying for degree assessment from EA. I have experience post my degree but i have based my CDR on b.tech projects that I did during my graduation.

There is a section on EA site to upload details of employment or tick no relevant skill experience.

My CDR's are not based on experience and I am also not claiming points for experience, but I have 5 years workex post my degree. Do I still need to fill employment details and provide documents?


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all , 

I have done engineering in Electronics and instrumentation . However for the last 7 years i have been working as a project manager with a company who setup water treatment plants . And my job duty does not have any relevance with my electronics and instrumentation engg. I m very confused on how to get my skill assess from EA and what should i demonstrate in CDR. Can any one suggest me on which occupation should i choose as i think i do not fit in Electronics engg. How about Engineering technologist ... Any Idea Please m confused


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I have done engineering in Electronics and instrumentation . However for the last 7 years i have been working as a project manager with a company who setup water treatment plants . And my job duty does not have any relevance with my electronics and instrumentation engg. I m very confused on how to get my skill assess from EA and what should i demonstrate in CDR. Can any one suggest me on which occupation should i choose as i think i do not fit in Electronics engg. How about Engineering technologist ... Any Idea Please m confused


Probable your degree could be assessed as a bachelor degree equivalent and your occupation to project management. Project Management is assessed by EA too?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> Probable your degree could be assessed as a bachelor degree equivalent and your occupation to project management. Project Management is assessed by EA too?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Well but i wonder does EA access Project management ... i can find any occupation which is closely related to the job i do as a project manager .


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> I am applying for degree assessment from EA. I have experience post my degree but i have based my CDR on b.tech projects that I did during my graduation.
> 
> There is a section on EA site to upload details of employment or tick no relevant skill experience.
> 
> My CDR's are not based on experience and I am also not claiming points for experience, but I have 5 years workex post my degree. Do I still need to fill employment details and provide documents?


Can anyone please guide


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm planning to lodge my EA assessment for my degree this week(Australian Qualification). Since I'm planning on to claim points for my work experience(5-8 Years), Should I also get my work experience assessed by EA or leave for the case officer from DIBP to asses during visa submission?

What do you'll recommend?


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear All,

Any suggestions ? Thanks.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

financepil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm planning to lodge my EA assessment for my degree this week(Australian Qualification). Since I'm planning on to claim points for my work experience(5-8 Years), Should I also get my work experience assessed by EA or leave for the case officer from DIBP to asses during visa submission?
> 
> What do you'll recommend?


It is recommended to do RSA but not mandatory. If you have enough documents for RSA, please do it so which eases your visa process.
Experts correct me if I am wrong

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

I was working as Graduate engineer or assistant (In the domain of Electrical Engineering.) during my Master studies and getting salary in my account. I want assess my experience for this duration. I wondring what will be best designation title which i should ask my supervisor put on the letter. I can access my bank statement for this duration.

Please note that, it is mention on the MSA booklet "In general, research activities undertaken as a Ph.D. student, or work experience as a Research Assistant/Fellow whilst undertaking a Ph.D., cannot be considered as relevant skilled employment"


Thanks


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a question about this. Do they call the companies in which you received letter for your employment? The reason I am asking this is due people not knowing english in our company. Would they call company?


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Atif*

Hi All,
I am posting for the first time. I applied to Engr aus as civil engr in june and now they reviewed and asked the following :
CDR-1:Show your considerations within general civil engineering design methodology on your projects to understand your engineering value.

For example. What would you do to confirm that the design options are aligned with the project constructability and project program requirements? Place a particular emphasis on the nature and timing of the interface between structures and environment construction. 
Give details of:
- Your design review that you completed to determine which structures were required and the appropriate design standards that were applicable;
- Demonstrating your consideration of geometric design issues in the context suitability;
- Your communication with other consultants such as getting geotechnical, environmental, architectural, landscape advice;
- What unusual assessment was completed by you? For example, an assessment of the proximity to existing traffic and loadings during construction to determine their influence on design; or Identification of likely constructability issues, environmental and social constraints;
- Concept design calculations that were carried out by you to determine the suitability of solutions and to confirm capacity of the permanent layouts;
- Your input into integration of the civil design with urban design strategy;
- Ethical concerns, such as Safety in Design workshop and Risk Management workshop; reviews, following the completion of the initial designs, a round of reviews including peer review, inter-disciplinary reviews and construction reviews; finalisation of the concept layout – final concept designs that were completed following receipt of comments from a range of reviewers.

CDR-2:Hydrology and Flooding Methodology relevant to sewage system design. 
Describe what hydraulic calculations has been utilised, name the formulas, or provide details relevant to modelling or simulations settings. Describe modelling methodology for preliminary calculations, focusing on estimated flow rates and velocities provided in the existing conditions as well as construction including consideration of flood studies, etc. 
Describe results review to assess the suitability of the sewage design. 

Please focus on particularly regarding impacts to flooding, flood immunity, trafficability, freeboard and flood conveyance. What recommendation has been made as to how the configuration may be optimised, with consideration of other constraints including costs, environmental impacts, aesthetics and existing infrastructure.

CDR-3:The career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as Civil Engineer (ANZSCO 233211). Please refer to the ANZSCO Dictionary definition of Civil Engineer.Please provide a new career episode clearly demonstrating your Civil engineering activities as per the ANZSCO dictionary definition.

All my friends made the CDRs same like mine but they got positiuve while i got the above. I am not understanding what to know. Any sugesstions will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Atif786 said:


> Hi All,
> I am posting for the first time. I applied to Engr aus as civil engr in june and now they reviewed and asked the following :
> CDR-1:Show your considerations within general civil engineering design methodology on your projects to understand your engineering value.
> 
> ...


this varies from case to case and a lot depends on the case officer too.
you have no choice now but to write again as per his recommendations.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey all..I have applied for my assessment to Engineers Australia on 8th Sep in fast tracking, CO assigned on 28th Sep and he asked for addition Provident fund and income tax documents, I submitted the same on 28th Sep itself. Since then I have not received any update from them. Can anybody please let me know if it is normal? how many more days it will take to get the outcome or any update?


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> Hey all..I have applied for my assessment to Engineers Australia on 8th Sep in fast tracking, CO assigned on 28th Sep and he asked for addition Provident fund and income tax documents, I submitted the same on 28th Sep itself. Since then I have not received any update from them. Can anybody please let me know if it is normal? how many more days it will take to get the outcome or any update?


What I have heard, they would revert in 10-15 days from resubmission of documents. Same is the case with me.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I have a question about this. Do they call the companies in which you received letter for your employment? The reason I am asking this is due people not knowing english in our company. Would they call company?


They generally ask for Business card with contact details of the person who signed your job responsibility letter. Its on them whether they would call or not. Best is to update the concerned person that he/she could be contacted by mail or phone.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

gauravghai said:


> What I have heard, they would revert in 10-15 days from resubmission of documents. Same is the case with me.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi Gaurav Have you received the update after submitting The docs or you are also waiting for the update ? Previously they used to give the outcome within hours , now mayb they have changed the timeline.


----------



## deleyi20 (Jul 19, 2016)

Guys I have a major situation to discuss. I have gotten a positive assessment from EA, however i declared only 1year working experience in my CV... I intend to get 3years of overseas Post-graduation work experience Relevant Skill assessment now from the same workplace. Will there be any negative consequence? Please share your experience with me and your sincere thoughts...


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

*EA Processing Time under Fast Track!*

I have applied EA CDR + RSA on September 15, 2016 under fast track. After two public holidays, today 10/10/2016 is the 15th working day. But still, my application is in queue for assessment. Any idea when it will be progressed for assessment?


----------



## Numair16 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey everyone!

I applied for assessment today as civil engineer. My career episodes are based on my experience, so I uploaded the experience certificates. My question is do i need to upload simple experience certificates or reference letters with details of job responsibilities? The certificates I uploaded only contain my joining and leaving dates and positions held during employment.


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

I resubmitted the additional documents asked by CO on 28th Sep but have not heard anything since then. Today morning called them and they are saying it may take 3-4 weeks for outcome after submitting the additional docs. Did anyone faced this situation before?


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

dgupt006 said:


> I resubmitted the additional documents asked by CO on 28th Sep but have not heard anything since then. Today morning called them and they are saying it may take 3-4 weeks for outcome after submitting the additional docs. Did anyone faced this situation before?



It depends on several factors. 
Are you applying under a CDR route? are you also doing RSA in addition to qualification assessment?


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

yes i am applying for both CDR and RSA


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

I just wrote to EA to find out about processing time and a person from EA replied saying it'll take 15 days to assign a case to an assessor if submitted under fast track. 
It's my 7th day still !!

Any one here wrongly lodged their qualification to EA before? 
For example Washington accord submitted under Sydney accord ?


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> Hi Gaurav Have you received the update after submitting The docs or you are also waiting for the update ? Previously they used to give the outcome within hours , now mayb they have changed the timeline.


Hi, I have re-submitted my documents on this Monday only. They feedback which I got was of 10-15 days of TAT. We don't have any option other than to wait for their response.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

I have submitted my MSA+RSA on 24th June 2016. Right now the status is assessment in progress. 16 weeks gone but no feedback yet. In MSA booklet is is written turnaround is 15 weeks. what should I do ......any one having same issue .????????


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

islam03 said:


> I have submitted my MSA+RSA on 24th June 2016. Right now the status is assessment in progress. 16 weeks gone but no feedback yet. In MSA booklet is is written turnaround is 15 weeks. what should I do ......any one having same issue .????????


I think this 15 weeks time is to change the status from queue to assessment in progress which is 15 working days in case of fast track. They said once it is in assessment in progress, CO can take 3-4 weeks max for the outcome. if your file is already in progress from last 2 weeks plus, then i think you can call them ask for the update. I just got my outcome today after 17 days wait once CO was allocated.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> I think this 15 weeks time is to change the status from queue to assessment in progress which is 15 working days in case of fast track. They said once it is in assessment in progress, CO can take 3-4 weeks max for the outcome. if your file is already in progress from last 2 weeks plus, then i think you can call them ask for the update. I just got my outcome today after 17 days wait once CO was allocated.



Could u please tell what additional doc they asked to you? 
Congrats for +ve out come


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks a lot... they asked for provisional degree certificate , provident fund and income tax document. I didnt provide provisional degree, so CO assessed my work experience from the day i got my convocation degree.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> I think this 15 weeks time is to change the status from queue to assessment in progress which is 15 working days in case of fast track. They said once it is in assessment in progress, CO can take 3-4 weeks max for the outcome. if your file is already in progress from last 2 weeks plus, then i think you can call them ask for the update. I just got my outcome today after 17 days wait once CO was allocated.





dgupt006 said:


> Thanks a lot... they asked for provisional degree certificate , provident fund and income tax document. I didnt provide provisional degree, so CO assessed my work experience from the day i got my convocation degree.


My status changed to assessment in progress after 14th weeks. Today is another two weeks but still same status . Should i wait or call them?


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

I think CO should have ask you for any further documents by now , so mayb can call them by wednesday, but initially they told me that if its assessment in progress then they cannot give any timeline or any update.


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

hi.. anyone here got any idea what's the timeframe for Relevant Skill Employment Assessment? I already had a standard assessment (fast track) and applied for a secondary assessment (which is the Relevant Skilled Employment).. The status has been "Assessment in Progress" for a week now.. Thanks to those who can reply..


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

A quick question, where can I see status of my assessment on Engineers Australia site? I checked in myPortal but unable to find it. Please suggest


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

go to my portal and in the top right corner you will see the menu bar. click that and select migration skill assessment. you can see the status bar.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

I just got my Qualification outcome from EA . I did not asses my work experience thou.
Assessment turnaround time is 12 working days ( Fast Track)

I just lodged my EOI under 233512 ( Mechanical engineer with 60 points !! And the wait starts!


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

financepil said:


> I just got my Qualification outcome from EA . I did not asses my work experience thou.
> Assessment turnaround time is 12 working days ( Fast Track)
> 
> I just lodged my EOI under 233512 ( Mechanical engineer with 60 points !! And the wait starts!


Congratulation! Did you go for CDR pathway or any accord. Please let me know.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I need assess my work experience from Engineers Australia. I work as Graduate Assistant in lab during my Master studies and paid for that. In MSA booklet it is mentioned in MSA booklet "In general, research activities undertaken as a Ph.D. student, or work experience as a Research Assistant/Fellow whilst undertaking a Ph.D., cannot be considered as relevant skilled employment".


I want to take suggestions from you all what is best and suitable destination title "Graduate Engineer/ Assitant" which i need to ask my employer (university)?

1. Graduate Engineer ?
2. Graduate Engineer/Assistant ?
3. Research Engineer?

Secondly, I should assess my degree (from CDR pathway ) and work experience together or separate? 
what are the pro's and con's of separate and together assessment.

Looking forward to hear from you ALL.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

I was assessed under Washington accord.


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi, I am a first-time poster so I'm sorry if my questions seem tad bit naive. I wish to have my Bachelor's degree assessed by Engineers Australia. I have a few questions and would appreciate your time in answering them. 

1) I have received a *Bachelors of Science degree in Electrical Engineering (4 years program)* in 2014, from a University in the USA. My university shows under all three accords: Washington, Sydney, and Dublin. *What pathway do I select when I send in my degree for assessment?* My university and degree have been ABET accredited since way before 2000.

2) Can I apply for exemption from the TOEFL/IELTS requirement? A side note would be that I have obtained by 1-12 education at an Indian school in Oman.

3) If I do send in my IELTS score, will it appear on my EA assessment? I do have a decent IELTS score (L:8, R:8, W:6.5, S:8; O:7.5), but I do plan to take the PTE in future if I am able to apply for an 189 visa so that I can submit a good score. *Would it be recommended to take the PTE before I send in my qualification for assessment?*

4) I have 2 years work experience in Oman as an Associate Systems Analyst. Could this be counted as relevant work experience? A side note would be that my I took the Computer Engineering track during my Bachelors, which is mentioned on my transcripts but not on my degree certificate.

Thanks a lot in Advance,
SD


----------



## vimal11010 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,

I have applied for assessment on 1st of Sep 2016 with fast track service. I have 5 years of experience in INDIA and 3+ years experience in Australia. On 16th Sep, I have recieved a request from assessor to submit Provision certificate, PF statement and income tax returns in INDIA. My salary in India was under the tax threshold value, I didn't pay any returns. I passed same information to assessor and provide form 16 and bank statements on 19th Sep. 

I got another request from assessor on 22nd Sep for 26AS forms. I have provided the details on 23rd Sep. After that I didn't receive any information from assessor. It has been 8 weeks that I applied for assessment. When I called to Engineers Australia, they are saying that they cannot able to provide the timeline for the assessment.

Does any have experienced the same issue?

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Vimal


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Are there any one who has submmited CDR+RSA in normal way( without fast track )
Please share time line.....i have submitted my one on 24th June and still not a single responce from them. My status changed to assessment in progress for 22days( 3weeks). do you think any think went wrong. I have already mailed them but asusual response please wait .i am tensed please suggest what to do? its been 17 weeks now.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

islam03 said:


> Are there any one who has submmited CDR+RSA in normal way( without fast track )
> Please share time line.....i have submitted my one on 24th June and still not a single responce from them. My status changed to assessment in progress for 22days( 3weeks). do you think any think went wrong. I have already mailed them but asusual response please wait .i am tensed please suggest what to do? its been 17 weeks now.


Don't be upset. My assesment outcome came after 20 days. Application was submitted on 8th Aug 2016 but then there were some objections too. First reply came on 5th Sept 2016 (with objections) after that it took like 3 more weeks to clear those objections and on 30th Sep they replied back to me with a final reply (assessment outcome).

P.S i did opt for Fast track though


----------



## maqsoodellahi (Oct 18, 2016)

Dear All,

I have passed under following education after high schooling. 
DAE Electrical(3years) 2000-2003 
BTech Electrical(2Years) 2003-2005 
MSc Electronics(2Years) 2007-2009 

I have 9 years of experience related to telecommunication like satellite Operations,VSAT Communication,Data Communication,OBV(OutDoor Broadcast Van)/DSNG(Digital Satellite News Gathering).

Kindly let me know in which category can I apply and what will be the procedure.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> Don't be upset. My assesment outcome came after 20 days. Application was submitted on 8th Aug 2016 but then there were some objections too. First reply came on 5th Sept 2016 (with objections) after that it took like 3 more weeks to clear those objections and on 30th Sep they replied back to me with a final reply (assessment outcome).
> 
> P.S i did opt for Fast track though


But after changed my status to assessment in progress, 3 weeks has gone but not a single response . why this is taking so long time.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

islam03 said:


> But after changed my status to assessment in progress, 3 weeks has gone but not a single response . why this is taking so long time.


Try calling them, instead of sending another email and inquire about your application status.


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Anybody else received this mail from skilllset? but to my surprise i didnt find anything in the correspondence section of skill set page.

21 Oct 2016

Dear Dinesh Gupta

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
SkillSelect

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> I think CO should have ask you for any further documents by now , so mayb can call them by wednesday, but initially they told me that if its assessment in progress then they cannot give any timeline or any update.


No response till now as it is 17 weeks 4 days ....status changed to assessment in progress for 25 days . I mailed them but got as usual response .please wait . Why this is happening any Idea


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

islam03 said:


> No response till now as it is 17 weeks 4 days ....status changed to assessment in progress for 25 days . I mailed them but got as usual response .please wait . Why this is happening any Idea


is your CDR issue sorted?
did you submit new career episodes or only the explanation worked?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

no after submitted CDR on 24th june till now no feedback from EA. its 18 weeks running. only my status changed to assessment in progress 
i did not ask for anything else yet.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> islam03 said:
> 
> 
> > No response till now as it is 17 weeks 4 days ....status changed to assessment in progress for 25 days . I mailed them but got as usual response .please wait . Why this is happening any Idea
> ...


what that mean by shorted. not a single query from their side. do u have any idea what my one is taking such long time


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Can anyone please guide


Did you finally go dey with the B. Tech projects. Also, what was your degree title, B. Tech in electronics or B. Tech in Electrical and electronics? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

islam03 said:


> what that mean by shorted. not a single query from their side. do u have any idea what my one is taking such long time


i am refering to a thread started by you in which you stated that case officer contacted you and said that cdr is found copied or something and that he wants explanation on why this happened.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

islam03 said:


> what that mean by shorted. not a single query from their side. do u have any idea what my one is taking such long time


tbh fast track is worth the extra 200 usd.
i got my assessment outcome exactly in 2 weeks time.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> tbh fast track is worth the extra 200 usd.
> i got my assessment outcome exactly in 2 weeks time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




fully agreed!!! though i got my response in 17 days but fast enough to secure an invite! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

I did not pay for fast truck coz my 8 years will be completed on 15November 2016. So i submitted cdr on 24th june. as per msa booklet 15 weeks they will take but now it my 18 weeks running. only my status changed to in progress on 14th weeks. i mailed them they said assessment time depends on your application quality. but 18 weeks...do u guys have any idea of thia situation. .any suggestion?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

islam03 said:


> I did not pay for fast truck coz my 8 years will be completed on 15November 2016. So i submitted cdr on 24th june. as per msa booklet 15 weeks they will take but now it my 18 weeks running. only my status changed to in progress on 14th weeks. i mailed them they said assessment time depends on your application quality. but 18 weeks...do u guys have any idea of thia situation. .any suggestion?


Please do not use text speak. See rule 6.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have 3.5 years experience in Electronics worked on embedded systems. After that I switched into software industry for 5 years and currently working in IT company. I was unemployed in between for a period of 6 months.

In this situation, will i get 5 points for electronics experience and receive positive assessment?

Please suggest your views.


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 3.5 years experience in Electronics worked on embedded systems. After that I switched into software industry for 5 years and currently working in IT company. I was unemployed in between for a period of 6 months.
> 
> ...


Yes. If your education is also the same field. You can show your relevant experience to EA and DIBP and mark IT as non relevant.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> Yes. If your education is also the same field. You can show your relevant experience to EA and DIBP and mark IT as non relevant.


Thank you buddy. I am BE in Electronics and Telecommunications


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Friends I need guidance please , i want to get reference letter from my company with 5 roles and responsibilities to apply for EA assessment but i don't know if the roles and responsibilities written in the letter should be the same written in the occupancy which I will apply for? Or it should be written the same as the company's occupied position description paper for roles and responsibilities?

My position is (Coordinator engineer,maintenance) with roles and responsibilities which I did not practice the most because I worked in maintenance not in coordination, I've found 5 roles in the company's roles and responsibilities paper matching what I do , should I write them in reference letter to assess my degree in mechanical engineering occupation? Or I should write the duties in the letter from mechanical engineering occupation code tasks after picking 5 duties matching my real duties in the company?
Please help and thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dear All,

I already got a positive outcome from engineers Australia as an engineering technologist (233914). I lodged my MSA CDR as fast track and it took 16 working day to get the outcome. Then I applied for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment as additional service at 25th October. It's been 5th working day today and still the secondary application is in "Assessment in Progress" status. If anyone faced similar issue, please let me know how much time it usually require. Should I send mail to them, as I could not find any information in their website? Please let me know urgently.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I already got a positive outcome from engineers Australia as an engineering technologist (233914). I lodged my MSA CDR as fast track and it took 16 working day to get the outcome. Then I applied for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment as additional service at 25th October. It's been 5th working day today and still the secondary application is in "Assessment in Progress" status. If anyone faced similar issue, please let me know how much time it usually require. Should I send mail to them, as I could not find any information in their website? Please let me know urgently.


5 working days and you are seeing it as an issue?
it take them 2 to 3 weeks for employment assessment and 5 working days is still too early to consider it being too late

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

ibbz87 said:


> 5 working days and you are seeing it as an issue?
> it take them 2 to 3 weeks for employment assessment and 5 working days is still too early to consider it being too late
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


RSA is not mandatory


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

ibbz87 said:


> 5 working days and you are seeing it as an issue?
> it take them 2 to 3 weeks for employment assessment and 5 working days is still too early to consider it being too late
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Bro, the primary application was lodged in fast track and now it is assigned to an assessor. Shouldn't it be fast track also!


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> RSA is not mandatory


You lodged your application without RSA? Should I lodge the EOI? I am a CSE graduate working as voice engineer in telecom. They assessed me as engineering technologist. Please suggest from your experience.


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> You lodged your application without RSA? Should I lodge the EOI? I am a CSE graduate working as voice engineer in telecom. They assessed me as engineering technologist. Please suggest from your experience.


If you already applied for RSA, just wait for its outcome and then apply since you have more quota..


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> If you already applied for RSA, just wait for its outcome and then apply since you have more quota..


Thank you. But did you lodged EOI without RSA or you know anyone who did it this year? Kindly let me know.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

dear expats please give me an advice. I have submitted my cdr+msa on 24th june 2016. since then 18 weeks had passed but my status is still showing assessment in progress. i have send an email on 16th week and they replied your assessment is in progress. what to do now. in msa booklet it is written 15weeks but my one is now 19 weeks running!!!! can any one say what's wrong that its taking long time.i do not get any query mail also.


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> Thank you. But did you lodged EOI without RSA or you know anyone who did it this year? Kindly let me know.


Yes. I know some people who did not do RSA and got grant


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

islam03 said:


> dear expats please give me an advice. I have submitted my cdr+msa on 24th june 2016. since then 18 weeks had passed but my status is still showing assessment in progress. i have send an email on 16th week and they replied your assessment is in progress. what to do now. in msa booklet it is written 15weeks but my one is now 19 weeks running!!!! can any one say what's wrong that its taking long time.i do not get any query mail also.


Even for fast track people they cross 15 working days. I advice you not to count weekends and public holidays


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> Yes. I know some people who did not do RSA and got grant


They claimed work experience points with DIBP, since DIBP can override EA's decision


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

if i do not count weekend and holidays then its 13 weeks running. another 14 days to go...for 15 weeks. hope for the best


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

thanks


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

hello guys,
I am going to Submit a CDR assessment without work experience assessment, so according to EA booklet i should submit employment documents for the companies mentioned in the Career episodes.
do i have to send also 3rd party employment proof for those or just the reference letter will suffice? the problem is i dont have 3rd party employment proof for one of the companies which one of the episodes is based on.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

if you are not claiming point for your skill or experience you do not have to provide any evidence at all. as you said you are not going to access your skills or employment then they do not require any evidence/ 3rd party also.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

islam03 said:


> if you are not claiming point for your skill or experience you do not have to provide any evidence at all. as you said you are not going to access your skills or employment then they do not require any evidence/ 3rd party also.


No i'm going to submit a skill assessment but not experience assessment. my 3 Career Episodes in the CDR are work based.
but according to EA booklet "For the Relevant Skilled Employment, any claimed work
experience over 12 months must be supported by documentary evidence See Item 4 Section D. However, for career episodes based upon engineering experience, documentary evidence of employment must also be provided regardless of the duration of employment."

can anyone confirm applying to EA with career episodes based on work if they require third party proof or not?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

bro if you want to assess your engineering degree only reference letter and cdr is enough. but if you want skill assessment means experience count you have to submit evidence.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> No i'm going to submit a skill assessment but not experience assessment. my 3 Career Episodes in the CDR are work based.
> 
> but according to EA booklet "For the Relevant Skilled Employment, any claimed work
> 
> ...




for RSE, EA asked for me 3P proof for my last job only. so i submitted tax return and work permit approval for last year of work only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

tk123 said:


> for RSE, EA asked for me 3P proof for my last job only. so i submitted tax return and work permit approval for last year of work only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but im not applying for RSE, only skill assessment through Career Episodes based on my work. so can anyone confirm that i will only need to submit reference letters for those career episode periods? preferably someone who got positive outcome this year 2016


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

tk123 said:


> for RSE, EA asked for me 3P proof for my last job only. so i submitted tax return and work permit approval for last year of work only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much time it required for RSA? did you applied fast track with CDR or separate RSA? I really need to lodged EOI to get upcoming round, should I do without the RSA. Kindly let me know.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> but im not applying for RSE, only skill assessment through Career Episodes based on my work. so can anyone confirm that i will only need to submit reference letters for those career episode periods? preferably someone who got positive outcome this year 2016


if you are writing career episodes from work then yes you need reference letters for them.
for example your 3 career episodes are from 3 different jobs, you would need experience letters for those jobs irrespective of if they lasted for 12 months or less.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> if you are writing career episodes from work then yes you need reference letters for them.
> for example your 3 career episodes are from 3 different jobs, you would need experience letters for those jobs irrespective of if they lasted for 12 months or less.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


i understand that i need to provide reference letters for those jobs. but do i have to provide 3rd party proof of employment for them too? or just the reference letter?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> i understand that i need to provide reference letters for those jobs. but do i have to provide 3rd party proof of employment for them too? or just the reference letter?


no third party proof is necessary.
I only provided the reference letters

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> How much time it required for RSA? did you applied fast track with CDR or separate RSA? I really need to lodged EOI to get upcoming round, should I do without the RSA. Kindly let me know.




i applied fast track and together. took 2-3 days extra than how long it was taking for others at the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I already got a positive outcome from engineers Australia as an engineering technologist (233914). I lodged my MSA CDR as fast track and it took 16 working day to get the outcome. Then I applied for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment as additional service at 25th October. It's been 5th working day today and still the secondary application is in "Assessment in Progress" status. If anyone faced similar issue, please let me know how much time it usually require. Should I send mail to them, as I could not find any information in their website? Please let me know urgently.



Bro, we have the same situation.. I applied for secondary assessment on 8th october, then I had 3 correspondence from them asking for additional supporting documents of my employment. The last correspondence I had was replied on 20th of october and until now still no result.


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

tin1791 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have received our positive skills assessment (CDR Route) today from Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi can u pls guide me on CDR.I m in same boat as like u.got English score n 10 years of exp I. Substation.

Sent from my Aqua_Q7_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

melkmaid said:


> Bro, we have the same situation.. I applied for secondary assessment on 8th october, then I had 3 correspondence from them asking for additional supporting documents of my employment. The last correspondence I had was replied on 20th of october and until now still no result.


I have n't been contacted yet. when was the first correspondence? 20 Oct to 1 november ...9+ working days. What additional documents they asked, can you please share so that I can keep them ready. We should have applied RSA with CDR. :frusty: Can anyone tell us if EA ever deducted any experience. 

I am being impatient because some crucial career decision I need to make now. And this assessment is a major factor.


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> I have n't been contacted yet. when was the first correspondence? 20 Oct to 1 november ...9+ working days. What additional documents they asked, can you please share so that I can keep them ready. We should have applied RSA with CDR. :frusty: Can anyone tell us if EA ever deducted any experience.
> 
> I am being impatient because some crucial career decision I need to make now. And this assessment is a major factor.



1st on 18/10/16 : I had some work experience in my country that I wasn't able to keep any payslips, ITR or other documents other than certificate of employment (with responsibilities) and reference letter from my previous bosses. EA asked for additional documents so I submitted some social security documents which shows my employment history and contributions (it's a thing in my country and i'm not sure same as yours)

2nd. 20/10/16 (morning) They ask for 3rd party documents from my work in Saudi Arabia (like ITR, bank statements & etc).. I replied to them that in saudi there is no tax and my company pays the salary in cash so no bank statements. I provided them a copy of my IQAMA and work visa.. 

3rd. 20/10/16 (afternoon) They ask for the translation of my IQAMA and WORK VISA.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Dear experts , I have a reference letter stating all requirements as required in EA booklet page 29 but I forget to mention if the pay rate is monthly or annually I just mentioned that I'm full time employee working for 6 days per week for 48 hours weekly , the letter already contains all other requirements as mentioned in the booklet, is it fine to not mention the pay rate in the letter? I have bank statement that clears this point and other evidences required as a proof for my experience. Will they accept this reference letter? Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Dear experts , I have a reference letter stating all requirements as required in EA booklet page 29 but I forget to mention if the pay rate is monthly or annually I just mentioned that I'm full time employee working for 6 days per week for 48 hours weekly , the letter already contains all other requirements as mentioned in the booklet, is it fine to not mention the pay rate in the letter? I have bank statement that clears this point and other evidences required as a proof for my experience. Will they accept this reference letter? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




should work!!!

in any case, EA doesnt outright reject application. it gives you opportunity to provide additional document & clarification, With EA my suggestion would be to apply first and worry later. 

wait for others to answer.

good luck!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

tk123 said:


> should work!!!
> 
> in any case, EA doesnt outright reject application. it gives you opportunity to provide additional document & clarification, With EA my suggestion would be to apply first and worry later.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your helpful reply dear! 
Waiting for others to confirm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Thank you for your helpful reply dear!
> Waiting for others to confirm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




in my case, I applied for RSE and totally overlooked the requirement for proof of employment. so the case officer contacted me and asked to submit the missing documents. outcome came the very next day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

*Please Advise*

Dear Friends have a look in my timeline 
MSA+RSA submitted : 24th June 2016 ( with out fast track)
Status Change to assessment in progress on 29th September (After 14th Weeks)
Today is my 19th weeks running 
I have given the following documents for the last eight years :

1. CDR
2. Reference letter+ Appointment letter+increment letter+ promotion letter
3. Bank statement+ salary slip+ insurance certificate + provident fund statement 
4. Tax certificates + medical certificates for the company i worked 
5. My visiting cards + Office ID copy

As per my knowledge i did not missed anything. Then why its taking long time ?
Some of my friend said I have submitted extra documents that's why its taking long time!! is it true.
another thing :
1. How EA count weeks (7 days 0r working days )????

My status showing assessment in progress for the last 4 weeks and no reply from them also. Is some thing went wrong . I am in real worry guys please advise what to do....oh i had mailed them 2.5 weeks back but response as usual please wait.......help me guys


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> I have n't been contacted yet. when was the first correspondence? 20 Oct to 1 november ...9+ working days. What additional documents they asked, can you please share so that I can keep them ready. We should have applied RSA with CDR. :frusty: Can anyone tell us if EA ever deducted any experience.
> 
> I am being impatient because some crucial career decision I need to make now. And this assessment is a major factor.




While counting weeks should i count only working days ? as i have submitted my CDR in normal mode on 24th June 2016 and today is my 18 weeks 5 days running if 7 days a week count.
OR if i count only working days then from 24th June till today is my 13 weeks 5 days .

Which one should i count??????????


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

islam03 said:


> While counting weeks should i count only working days ? as i have submitted my CDR in normal mode on 24th June 2016 and today is my 18 weeks 5 days running if 7 days a week count.
> OR if i count only working days then from 24th June till today is my 13 weeks 5 days .
> 
> Which one should i count??????????


Week mean five working days....nothing to separate, as per my understanding....may be they are too busy, as few of us are waiting for assessment. What can we do


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Jiyusa said:


> Hey Guys, please can someone help me out. I applied for assessment and the assessor got back to me asking me to upload the full project reports that I based my CDR on. The problem is I no longer have access to these documents. Has anyone ever heard of a case as mine where the assessor demanded a copy of the full reports that a CDR was based on?


Bruv, i will like to know how you went around the requirement from the assessor. I m also potentially in the same shoes and seemingly, we are from the same country. 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> I am applying for degree assessment from EA. I have experience post my degree but i have based my CDR on b.tech projects that I did during my graduation.
> 
> There is a section on EA site to upload details of employment or tick no relevant skill experience.
> 
> My CDR's are not based on experience and I am also not claiming points for experience, but I have 5 years workex post my degree. Do I still need to fill employment details and provide documents?


Sorry, were you career episodes 3 different undergraduate projects? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

test


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

I hope I could get some help here, the case and confusion is as follows:

My nominated occupation is mechanical engineer completed in 1999, then I carried out PhD in Material sciences n engg from Jan 2005 to July 2008 in France, came back without defence and continued my professional relevant exp as Mechanical Engineer to date. Although in the meanwhile I went back to France for a week in Dec 2011 and defended PhD succesfully, got the degree in March 2012. I want to claim qualification points for PhD (20), and I will claim pre-PhD and post PhD work experience from July 2008 to date (8 years in my nominated occupation).

My confusion is how will i enter my PhD study dates in EOI should it be from jan 2005 to july 2008 or end date should be march 2012(date of award). Does this overlapping with my work experience raise any question in the mind of CO? or it should be fine since I was full time employed between July 2008 to March 2012. My PhD studies tenure was from jan 2005 to July 2008 only but since there is a long gap/breakage between award date of degree and finish date as a full time PhD student. I have all the docs to justify my claims.

Your kind help and opinion is required and will be highly appreciated, pl.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Are there any CIVIL ENGINEERS that can share their CDR with me on this forum? It would be really very helpful.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Will EA account my experience if I worked at a place for 11 months? And then another place for 2.5 years. I mean do they account any workplace with less than 12 months of employment


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Yes they count but you can't write any CDR against that employment


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Hai friends 

Any one apply for CDR without fast track ? please share processing time. I am waiting for the last 19 weeks and still status is assessment in progress....please advise


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

krrish123 said:


> Even for fast track people they cross 15 working days. I advice you not to count weekends and public holidays




Its my 20th weeks running and MSA status is assessment in progress from the last 4.5 weeks. I applied without fast track. Any idea why its taking such long time. I mailed them 2 weeks back and the reply was please wait....! getting hopeless


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Yes they count but you can't write any CDR against that employment


i think u mean the opposite.

For the Relevant Skilled Employment, any claimed work
experience over 12 months must be supported by
documentary evidence See Item 4 Section D. However,
for career episodes based upon engineering experience,
documentary evidence of employment must also be
provided regardless of the duration of employment.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> i think u mean the opposite.
> 
> For the Relevant Skilled Employment, any claimed work
> experience over 12 months must be supported by
> ...


Thats right also bro:thumb:


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

Can anyone apply under the Australian Qualification Pathway before even completing their exams for their final courses? I am enrolled in my final courses but graduation is next month and I don't want to wait that long!


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Yes they count but you can't write any CDR against that employment


that is totally wrong.
CDR can be written from any job, education project etc.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Its my 20th weeks running and MSA status is assessment in progress from the last 4.5 weeks. I applied without fast track. Any idea why its taking such long time. I mailed them 2 weeks back and the reply was please wait....! getting hopeless


man pay 200 now and upgrade it to fast track.
that is too much wait

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I desparately need your help..

My qualification is 3 years Bachelors of science degree. I have been working as a Electrical Engineering Drafts Person from past 7.5 years.
I have applied for the skills assessment with EA through CDR in August.

EA has given the below reply.

Your qualifications indicate that you may be assessed as a scientist.
We recommend you refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for contact details of the relevant assessing authority for your qualifications.

It means EA has advised me without assessing my CDR in a generic way.

Now from other forums I just came to know that "Even if I do not have the professional degree, Engineers Australia can provide the Migration Skills Assessment based on CDR and experience proofs *by deducting some years of experience*". Is it correct ? because in my case EA has given the outcome advise only based on qualification but they have not considered the work experience and not provided any outcome i.e positive or negative.

Could you suggest me can we reapply for EA for the skills assessment with EA?

Guys please help me. Please provide your advises.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> man pay 200 now and upgrade it to fast track.
> that is too much wait
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Now it is my 20th week running and as per MSA booklet the turnaround is 15 weeks . Already 5 weeks gone ..in this moment is it ok to pay for fast track? as i know that for fast track it takes another 14 days . What should I do? hopeless


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Now it is my 20th week running and as per MSA booklet the turnaround is 15 weeks . Already 5 weeks gone ..in this moment is it ok to pay for fast track? as i know that for fast track it takes another 14 days . What should I do? hopeless


call EA and ask about upgrading to fast track if they have not yet assigned an assessor to your application.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> call EA and ask about upgrading to fast track if they have not yet assigned an assessor to your application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



My status is showing assessment in progress for the last five weeks. Is that means my CDR is assigned to an assessor ??? I have mailed them and the reply is:

Your assessment is in progress.
Please note the wait time does not include the time taken to complete your assessment as this depends on the quality of your application.
The assessor will contact you if they require further information.

After that 5 weeks has gone no query or mail from assessor ? In this situation (20 weeks) should I go for fast track .

Thanks


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

vinzy said:


> hey good to know bro...i will submit my CDR by monday i.e. 22/06 (hopefully)....and my outcome should be out by late september....once its out il appear for pte.....
> 
> btw u shd get ur outcome bt early july...all the best bro
> 
> ...


What is your current status?


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Week mean five working days....nothing to separate, as per my understanding....may be they are too busy, as few of us are waiting for assessment. What can we do


Hi,

Could you please let me, what is advantage to do RSA assessment separately from degree. I am also in similar situation and not sure either i should do separately or together? 

Looking forward to hear from you


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Are there any CIVIL ENGINEERS that can share their CDR with me on this forum? It would be really very helpful.


I submitted my Civil Engineer CDR report in mid August 2016 and it took me three weeks for first reply from assessor...
Basically he told me that my CDR was missing engineering methodologies and asked me to take Engineering Technologist...
I did not take it and then he asked me to resubmit if I wanted PE...
He also told me when I had a chat on the phone that Engineers Australia is giving Professional Engineer outcomes only for CDR reports which are comprehensive and meets all duties of Professional Engineer...That is the reason why Technologist outcomes have become more common...

Therefore I must tell you that all the previous CDR reports you might find on the internet as examples prior to June 2016 might not be a good reference for your report...
Everyone's projects are different so I dont see how they canhelp your case...the only reference you can use is the official MSA pdf obtained from Engineers Australia website...
Please read it number of times and start writing your Career episodes...
Hope this helps...


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please let me, what is advantage to do RSA assessment separately from degree. I am also in similar situation and not sure either i should do separately or together?
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you


There is no advantage, on the contrary it takes more time. I had to do it because I did not have enough credit limit in my credit card to pay more than 1100 AUD. Doing RSA with CDR in fast track would have cost me about 1300 AUD. Do it in one shot, it will take 2/3 days additional but you dont have to wait like me. 24th October I got CDR outcome, applied RSA in 25th October and the assessor contacted in 4th November for more document (3rd Party document for my first job where my salary was not taxable). I mentioned that and he asked whether I can provide and tax statement where it is written 0 tax was paid. But I don't have such document, so provided bank statement and waiting for their feedback.  Provide tax document or other mentioned document along with your experience letter(as per the MSA booklet), hope you will get feedback within 20 working days. Good luck.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys today morning I call EA and they replied my assessor on leave !!!!!!!!!!! My case has handover to another assessor .....meanwhile this is my 20 weeks running... They said tomorrow morning I will get my application update which is been in progress for the last 5 weeks...........horrible guys


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

islam03 said:


> Guys today morning I call EA and they replied my assessor on leave !!!!!!!!!!! My case has handover to another assessor .....meanwhile this is my 20 weeks running... They said tomorrow morning I will get my application update which is been in progress for the last 5 weeks...........horrible guys


be grateful that they will be updating your application tomorrow, hopefully an assessment result

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> There is no advantage, on the contrary it takes more time. I had to do it because I did not have enough credit limit in my credit card to pay more than 1100 AUD. Doing RSA with CDR in fast track would have cost me about 1300 AUD. Do it in one shot, it will take 2/3 days additional but you dont have to wait like me. 24th October I got CDR outcome, applied RSA in 25th October and the assessor contacted in 4th November for more document (3rd Party document for my first job where my salary was not taxable). I mentioned that and he asked whether I can provide and tax statement where it is written 0 tax was paid. But I don't have such document, so provided bank statement and waiting for their feedback.  Provide tax document or other mentioned document along with your experience letter(as per the MSA booklet), hope you will get feedback within 20 working days. Good luck.


Thanks. Much appreciated


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Got the RSA outcome today. Happy


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Got the RSA outcome today. Happy


Hi,

Congrats. Could you please list the documents which you provides for RSA?


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats. Could you please list the documents which you provides for RSA?


I provided below-
1. Experience letters from all my employers
2. Tax return certificates
3. Salary statement for current year as I did not paid tax yet.

Although EA deducted first 1 years of my total experience as I did not have any third party document (tax statement, social security report or PF statement )f or that duration of my experience.


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Dear friends thanks for your supports ...finally I got my positive outcome toady morning without any query ...direct grant ...!!! i called them yesterday and got it today. But it takes 20 weeks almost( without fast track) as my assessor on long leave and they assign me another assessor...hope best for the next steps. They assessed my skill from NOV 2008 to May 2016 (MSA submitted on 24th JUNE 2016). Best of luck every one


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Got the RSA outcome today. Happy


Congratulation Vhai!!!!!!!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## mahmoud772009 (Nov 9, 2016)

i need to know at which step they will calculate the age Points, as i'm turning 33 shortly, at EOI Lodge or VISA Lodge,


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

EOI I believe

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

does graduate trainee engineer work experience count???


----------



## mahmoud772009 (Nov 9, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> EOI I believe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input.


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi anyone writing CDR? Can anybody help me with it..from where I can find sample CDR.i read all instructions on maa guidelines.anyone have hired a professional for proof reading of cdr? Pls help me i want to apply for maa and RSA of 10 year in electrical engineering? Anyone facing same problem pls share yr experience.thxs in advance.

Sent from my Aqua_Q7_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

az1610 said:


> does graduate trainee engineer work experience count???


some one please guide


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> I provided below-
> 1. Experience letters from all my employers
> 2. Tax return certificates
> 3. Salary statement for current year as I did not paid tax yet.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks. Salary statements were issued by Employer or Bank?

Do you think, bank statement is sufficient if we don't have tax returns?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi all

I lodged my CDR assessment on 9th Nov 2016 (Fast Track) – only for CDR assessment, no RSA. – Telecommunications Engineer 263311

I am a Bachelor’s degree holder in Electronics and Communication Engineering and my full 10 Years work experience is in telecommunications (RAN & TX)

I wrote my career episodes from my work expereince, CE – 1 in my current organisation, CE – 2 previous company and CE – 3 from my first job

Though I just applied for CDR I enclosed all my employment evidences of 5 employers as listed below,

Current Employer: Career Episode – 1 written and submitted, based on this work experience

1.	Employer reference letter current date (with start/end dates, role/title, working hours per week, pay rate, Roles and responsibility)
2.	Offer and appointment letter
3.	Employee ID card
4.	Payslips for 2016 year (though I’ve been working since last 4.5 years)
5.	Form 16
6.	Form 26 AS
7.	Annual appraisal letters
8.	EPF Statement from 3rd party

Previous Employer – 1: (7 months tenure) – No Career Episode written related to this work experience

1.	Employer reference letter current date (with start/end dates, role/title, working hours per week, pay rate, Roles and responsibility)
2.	Offer and appointment letter
3.	Employee ID card copy
4.	Payslips for first 6 months
5.	Provident Fund statement screen shot from employer
6.	Form 26 AS
7.	Resignation acceptance and relieving letter

Previous Employer – 2: (2 years tenure) – No Career Episode related to this work experience

1.	Employer reference letter current date (with start/end dates, role/title, working hours per week, pay rate, Roles and responsibility)
2.	Offer and appointment letter
3.	Payslips for entire 2 years
4.	From 16 for 2 years
5.	Form 26 AS for 2 years
6.	IT submission proof
7.	Salary revision letters
8.	Provident Fund statement from employer

Previous Employer – 3: (2.5 Years tenure) – Career Episode 2 written based on this work experience

1.	Employer reference letter current date (with start/end dates, role/title, working hours per week, pay rate, Roles and responsibility)
2.	Offer and appointment letter
3.	Payslips for full 2.5 years
4.	Salary appraisal letter for one year
5.	Form 26 AS for 2 years
6.	Relieving letter

Previous Employer – 4: (1 year tenure) – Career Episode 3 written based on this work experience

1.	Employer reference letter current date (with start/end dates, role/title, working hours per week, pay rate, Roles and responsibility)
2.	Offer and appointment letter
3.	Payslips for last 9 months
4.	Bank statement on salary credit for the above 9 months
5.	Experience certificate from employer
6.	Latest email response from EPFO mentioned the PF account balance on current date (but not statement)
7.	Reporting manager’s linked in profile

_*Now questions,

1.	What is the tentative time that I can expect a response back from EA? (Still in Queued for Assessment status since 9th Nov 16 guess its early question)
2.	Do I need to talk to EA at 11th day if there is no change in this status?
3.	What is the possibility of positive outcome as Professional Engineer? (I applied for Telecommunications Engineer – 263311)
4.	What should I do if in case EA tend to provide “Engineering Technologist” instead of “Professional Engineer” (which I applied)?
5.	What is the impact on changing my assessment result as technologist instead of Professional Engineer?
6.	Particularly with DIBP while filing EOI and claiming work experience?
7.	If it is Engineering Technologist what job I should nominate while filing EOI?
8.	I submitted bank statement as a third party evidence for my first job (last in the above list) where my salary was not eligible for tax and hence no form 16 / form 26 AS – will there be any query from EA asking more documents?
9.	In general is the above document list is sufficient for my CDR assessment with EA?
10.	I did not apply for RSA to assess my experience – is this mandatory while I claim my work experience with DIBP while filing EOI / visa?
11.	I have 60 points in total assuming a positive assessment from EA – what is the possibility of getting invited?
12.	How long it normally takes for 60 pointer under 2633 category to be invited?*_

Experts, kindly help me. Thanks 

Cheers


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

EA Date Submitted: 2016-10-29
263311
Day 10th since lodging to EA for MSA CDR + RSA. Status remains "Queued for Assessment". It is really so stressful that I cannot focus on anything else. Thanks to Trump, people seem to be more interest in migration to CAN/NZ/OZ. Will it negatively affect EA assessment time frame and also the chance to migrate to Oz ?


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks. Salary statements were issued by Employer or Bank?
> 
> Do you think, bank statement is sufficient if we don't have tax returns?


Salary statement from employer. Bank statement won't do, I submitted bank statement but they did not take it as third party document. They strictly follow MSA booklet for third party evidence, you have to provide any of the mentioned document to claim experience.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

find answers in line 



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> _*Now questions,
> 
> 1.What is the tentative time that I can expect a response back from EA? (Still in Queued for Assessment status since 9th Nov 16 guess its early question)
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

guys i have a question.

i just noticed that the tasks of electrical draftspersons in anzsco is similar to what i do, but i am an electrical engineer with a BSC in electrical engineering. My CDR episodes tasks are similar to that of the anzsco draftspersons tasks + some tasks from anzsco Electrical engineer tasks.

do u think there's a chance they will assess me as a draftsperson or does that not apply on me because i have a 4 years bachelor degree?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello experts,

Please help me to understand, points allocation for my age

My current age as on 14th Nov 2016 is 32 years, 8 months, 4 days

From the DIBP skillselect guidelines I can see points awarded for different age group as below

1. 18 - 24 Years - 25
2. 25 - 32 Years - 30
3. 33 - 39 Years - 25
4. 40 - 44 Years - 15

what will be the points for my current age of 32 years, 8 months, 4 days 30 or 25 ? 

I am completing 33 in Mar 2017. Please help. If that is the case, am I eligible to claim 30 points until I cross 33 years in coming Mar 2017 ?

Please help

Thanks


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Please help me to understand, points allocation for my age
> 
> ...


you can claim 30 points now and i think it will depend the day you get invite, if you get an invite before you turn 33 then you will be good to go

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello ibbz87

Yes you are right. I just checked, the tool granting me 30 points for age 

And this will be reduced to 25 when I cross 33 years. Thank you so much

I was under the impression that I will get only 25 points for my age - now I've got 5 more points which is a great deal.

fingers crossed for my EA assessment - praying god. Thanks

regards
Rajesh S


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello ibbz87

with 65 points what is the possibility of getting invited under 2339 category if in case EA assess my CDR as Engineering Technologist ?

Guess it should be within 1st or 2nd round of invitation since I lodge my EOI ?

Any idea about invitation rounds in December 16 & Jan 17 ?

cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Good day to everyone. I would like to claim relevant skilled employment by EA. However, there is no company name mentioned in my tax reports, social insurance report, etc. 
I have a reference letter with all my duties, salary, etc. but struggle to get any 3rd party evidence where my company´s name appear. Do you have any idea what else can I show instead of these documents? Any people from Germany who face the similar problems?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I had positive assessment from EA as Production Engineer. But my degree is in Chemical Engineering.
I want to change my ANZESCO from production engineer to chemical engineer.
My question can I do that? if yes how to do it?


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Just an update:
EA Date Submitted: 2016-10-29
263311
Day 10th since lodging to EA for MSA CDR + RSA. Status remains "Queued for Assessment".
Day 12th nothing happens. Status remains "Queued for Assessment".


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dinh3phan said:


> Just an update:
> 
> EA Date Submitted: 2016-10-29
> 
> ...




It takes a bit of time mate...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airbatross (Aug 22, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Good day to everyone. I would like to claim relevant skilled employment by EA. However, there is no company name mentioned in my tax reports, social insurance report, etc.
> I have a reference letter with all my duties, salary, etc. but struggle to get any 3rd party evidence where my company´s name appear. Do you have any idea what else can I show instead of these documents? Any people from Germany who face the similar problems?
> Thanks a lot!


Hello,

In Turkey it's the same actually, our official tax pay slips don't have company names, just company codes (numbers). However, my agent said that DIBP knew about the process in countries and as long as you have official documents and accurate start/leave dates on them, they are fine I guess. But to be safe, you can maybe get a statement from your company showing company's details, including tax id number..etc.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello,

I had taken three PTE tests in last one year. The first test I took in Dec 2015 & then I had taken two PTE tests after Dec 2015, one in Jan 16 & the last one in Mar 16 (PTE Academic)

Among these 3, my first test score which I took in Dec 15 seems to be better now

I have few questions around which test result I suppose to use,

Is the recent one I took in Mar 16, is what I suppose to submit to DIBP ?

Or I can use my first PTE test result which I took in Dec 15?

Please advise. Many thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## EVOJB7 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello,

Engineers Australia completed the assessment of my Migration Skills Assessment (MSA) Application and they sent me the official assessment outcome letter saying the following

"We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet
sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. If you are dissatisfied with the assessment outcome, you may follow the review process outlined in the
MSA Booklet."

Then I contacted EA asking how soon I can reapply and they responded saying the following.

"As your letter does not outline a banned period, you are more than welcome to reapply for a new assessment. Please note that you also have the option to have your assessment reviewed if you are not satisfied with the result as outlined in your letter."

Now the question is whether to go for informal review or to start a fresh skill assessment?
which will have better chance of getting a positive review?
As for my career episodes, my agent helped me making it. Now there is a good chance that part of it is copied from other sources. I know its messed up. Any suggestions in this situation will be helpful.

regards,
Evojb7


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

EVOJB7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Engineers Australia completed the assessment of my Migration Skills Assessment (MSA) Application and they sent me the official assessment outcome letter saying the following
> 
> ...


i would suggest you to apply for new assessment.
When you say your agent copied it means it was not your own work?
This time write your own career episodes from your own projects as if EA finds anything this time, they will surly ban you for 2 years and also notify DIBP

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> EVOJB7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


hai you are lucky that they did not ban you. go for new assessment with fast track. write your own cdr and submit. definitely you will get positive out come.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

islam03 said:


> hai you are lucky that they did not ban you. go for new assessment with fast track. write your own cdr and submit. definitely you will get positive out come.




Hi

Do not apply for appeal

Good to go for a fresh assessment with your own work this time. You're lucky still.

You will surely get positive invite buddy. Go on prepare your own CDR and lodge it again

Make sure you don't refer your old CDR at any cost - that's scrapped.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It takes a bit of time mate...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And another update:
Just an update:
EA Date Submitted: 2016-10-29
263311
Working Day 10th since lodging to EA for MSA CDR + RSA. Status remains "Queued for Assessment".
Working Day 12th nothing happened. Status remains "Queued for Assessment".
Working Day 14th. Status changed to "Assessment in Progress", then "Awaiting for applicant response', Ea CO required Social Security evidence, uploaded and backed to "Assessment in Progress"
What comes next ? :fingerscrossed::frusty:


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

airbatross said:


> Hello,
> 
> In Turkey it's the same actually, our official tax pay slips don't have company names, just company codes (numbers). However, my agent said that DIBP knew about the process in countries and as long as you have official documents and accurate start/leave dates on them, they are fine I guess. But to be safe, you can maybe get a statement from your company showing company's details, including tax id number..etc.


Thanks a lot for your reply. 
Just one more question to everyone regarding RSA. If I´d like to claim 5 years experience by EA, should I provide for each year e.g. a social insurance report or only for the last year? In case I need to provide for all 5 years, do I really need to translate every document into English or it´s just enough to translate only one as there are all the same, but only with different numbers.
Thanks


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi dinh3phan

what is the current status of your EA assessment result ?

Did you get positive response back ? Just curious to know the processing time of yours since I applied mine on 9th Nov 2016 for 263311 (after 10 days from your application date) and trying to figure out some dates for my result based on your timeline

Keep me posted about your outcome and dates.

Wish you all the best mate.

Cheers


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi dinh3phan
> 
> what is the current status of your EA assessment result ?
> 
> ...


Hi rajeshsangaralingam,

Final update
EA Date Submitted: 2016-10-29
263311
Working Day 10th since lodging to EA for MSA CDR + RSA. Status remains "Queued for Assessment".
Working Day 12th nothing happened. Status remains "Queued for Assessment".
Working Day 14th. Status changed to "Assessment in Progress", then "Awaiting for applicant response', Ea CO required Social Security evidence, uploaded and backed to "Assessment in Progress"
Working Day 15th: Outcome granted arty:

More detail:
Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated ... meets the current requirement for the following occupation:
Professional Engineer Skill Level 1 Telecommunications Engineer

Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General Skilled Migration points test: Master Degree
Relevant Overseas Skilled Employment - XXX 2002 to XXXX 2016

It was really too much more than I expected. And 15 working days for MSA + RSA was not long but to me, it seemed like 15weeks. Thanks EA for your fast response and generosity.
Now, IELTS/PTE ... here I come ...
Wish expatforum's members EA applicants all the best!!


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Just an update from Engineers Australia website..

_Please note: Fast Track Applications lodged between 5th December 2016 and 31st January 2017 will be affected by the End of year shut down and may take longer than the advertised 15 working days to reach an assessing case officer.

We are expecting to be back on track with our advertised 15 day turnaround period from 1st February 2017._

So please plan accordingly...


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have applied under the job code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer without fast track. Below is the timeline of my process:

Applied for Assessment: 4 Jun'16
1st set of requirement from EA (PF statement): 19 Sep'16
Documents sent in response of 1st req: 13 Oct'16
2nd set of requirement from EA (26AS form): 3 Nov'16
Documents sent in response of 2nd req: 7 Nov'16

It's been 23 weeks 2 days (all working days) till date since I have applied for assessment and still counting.

Can anyone share their experience if they have also waited for such a long duration?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

gauravghai said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied under the job code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer without fast track. Below is the timeline of my process:
> 
> ...


at last i found some one like mine. dude i had submitted my cdr on 24th June 2016. after 14 weeks its showed assessment in progress. then after another 7 weeks later i got frustrated and called EA on 2nd November. Reply was my assessor was in leave and had extended that leave more days unexpectedly. they said my file was assigned to another assessor and my new assessor will give feedback soon. on 9th October i got my outcome.. ....horrible 20 weeks man


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

dinh3phan said:


> Hi rajeshsangaralingam,
> 
> Final update
> EA Date Submitted: 2016-10-29
> ...


Hello

Thanks for your response and congrats !

Wish you all the best for your IELTS and PTE 

Cheers


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

islam03 said:


> at last i found some one like mine. dude i had submitted my cdr on 24th June 2016. after 14 weeks its showed assessment in progress. then after another 7 weeks later i got frustrated and called EA on 2nd November. Reply was my assessor was in leave and had extended that leave more days unexpectedly. they said my file was assigned to another assessor and my new assessor will give feedback soon. on 9th October i got my outcome.. ....horrible 20 weeks man


At least you were lucky to get it in 20 weeks. For me the counter is still running...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

gauravghai said:


> At least you were lucky to get it in 20 weeks. For me the counter is still running...
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I don't understand why people complain after paying normal fees ... If you were so eager for outcome just pay the fast track and get it done... Paying normal fees implies you have sufficient time...

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*How to Post a New Thread?*

I am searching the tabs of this website to post a new thread for my question. Anyone can help in this regard?

Regards,


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guys.. There is an something which I didn't consider serious till someone told me otherwise.<br />
<br />
I used a phone to snap my documents to be scanned. The pictures taken are very clear and can be very legible when zoomed....But they were 96DPI.....I then used paint app to edit the DPI to 300DPI..<br />
<br />
I didn't initially see it as an issue... Till someone started telling me it will cause problems and that the app would leave digital footprints which will be detected by EA and will affect the assessment. <br />
<br />
Please, with your experiences, is there a cause for worry?<br />
<br />
<br />
Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys.. There is an something which I didn't consider serious till someone told me otherwise.<br />
> <br />
> I used a phone to snap my documents to be scanned. The pictures taken are very clear and can be very legible when zoomed....But they were 96DPI.....I then used paint app to edit the DPI to 300DPI..<br />
> <br />
> ...


I did this... I used phone app to scan and submitted the low quality scans of certificates... The assessor at engineers australia requested me to submit certificates which are more clear and higher quality... There was no delay just a mail saying we need this and next day I submitted... Dont worry it won't affect outcome... Concentrate on career episodes and summary statement rather than this... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> I did this... I used phone app to scan and submitted the low quality scans of certificates... The assessor at engineers australia requested me to submit certificates which are more clear and higher quality... There was no delay just a mail saying we need this and next day I submitted... Dont worry it won't affect outcome... Concentrate on career episodes and summary statement rather than this...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro..I feel relieved..Have you gotten you outcome yet?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Thanks bro..I feel relieved..Have you gotten you outcome yet?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Yes... Positive Professional civil engineer

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Yes... Positive Professional civil engineer
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Great...how many points left?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Great...how many points left?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Waiting for invite already have 60 points... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Waiting for invite already have 60 points...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Cool...awesome... Best position to be in...did you score 20 in your English test?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Cool...awesome... Best position to be in...did you score 20 in your English test?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Age 30 English 10 education 15 plus 5 Australian study 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Age 30 English 10 education 15 plus 5 Australian study
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Great.. Wish you good luck...I ll get there soon

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys.. There is an something which I didn't consider serious till someone told me otherwise.<br />
> <br />
> I used a phone to snap my documents to be scanned. The pictures taken are very clear and can be very legible when zoomed....But they were 96DPI.....I then used paint app to edit the DPI to 300DPI..<br />
> <br />
> ...




Use a proper scanner.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

gauravghai said:


> islam03 said:
> 
> 
> > at last i found some one like mine. dude i had submitted my cdr on 24th June 2016. after 14 weeks its showed assessment in progress. then after another 7 weeks later i got frustrated and called EA on 2nd November. Reply was my assessor was in leave and had extended that leave more days unexpectedly. they said my file was assigned to another assessor and my new assessor will give feedback soon. on 9th October i got my outcome.. ....horrible 20 weeks man
> ...


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> I don't understand why people complain after paying normal fees ... If you were so eager for outcome just pay the fast track and get it done... Paying normal fees implies you have sufficient time...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


It is not the matter of amount we have spend. It is about the TAT which they are taking. As per their website it should have been done in 15 weeks, but let's see how much would it take for me.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

gauravghai said:


> It is not the matter of amount we have spend. It is about the TAT which they are taking. As per their website it should have been done in 15 weeks, but let's see how much would it take for me.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Yes you are right its not about money at all. my 8 years completed on 15th November 2016. So i applied without fast track on 24th June as per their 15th weeks turnaround. I thought MSA+RSA will take 16/17 weeks but it took 20 weeks for me. EA need to maintain their commitment because every penny counts.:fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing:


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Guys, I need to start a new thread, how can I do that?


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

mnmedipa said:


> Age 30 English 10 education 15 plus 5 Australian study
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


All the best mnmedipa for invitation round!

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

All paid experience. .

With fix hr per week r only consider as work experience 

Sent from my Aqua_Q7_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

hi guys how are you, at 9th November co contacted me and ask additional information of my new born baby which was medical, under this letter mention that " i have begun considering you application for this visa" what does it mean is ?

visa applied 25 July
employment verification : 15 august 
my wife medical on hold due to pregnancy 
my wife medical and baby document submitted at 28 October 2016
co contacted and required my baby medical.
waiting for grant


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Salman, for which visa you applied?


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

kingkk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My education details:
> 
> ...


You can right it from yr study project or based on experience of work...

Sent from my Aqua_Q7_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

prank123,

All the samples on (moderated) are empty. When you open free samples, they contain just the same instructions already present in all cdr's. There is no sample at all.


----------



## gpranshu (Nov 24, 2016)

How much time it is taking for chemical engineer assessment from EA? I submitted on 14th Nov under fast track but still waiting. I was under the impression that under fast track it will come in 1-2 weeks. Any suggestions.


----------



## royalfd (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Friends, who has an idea of how long it takes EA to conclude a separate RSEA? It's been submitted for almost a week now and still showing 'assessment in progress'.

Thanks.


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

EA Application for Mechanical Engineer + PhD Assessment Lodged on 15/11/2016 
Status changed to Assessment in progress on 02/12/2016 (Friday)
Positive outcome granted as required on 06/12/2016. (15th working day) :smile:


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Dear folks, I need your guidance! 
I'm applying for The assessment but I'm little confused about letting EA to assess my work experience years or keep it to DIBP?! 
-I have only 1.5 year experience, if I let EA to assess the 1.5 years can I update the outcome letter if I gained more experience by uploading the outcome letter and the reference letters for updating through EA? 
Please help. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> Dear folks, I need your guidance!
> I'm applying for The assessment but I'm little confused about letting EA to assess my work experience years or keep it to DIBP?!
> -I have only 1.5 year experience, if I let EA to assess the 1.5 years can I update the outcome letter if I gained more experience by uploading the outcome letter and the reference letters for updating through EA?
> Please help. Thanks.
> ...


yes you can, if you get positive assessment for 1.5 years of experience by EA, later on if you are working in same company, same role (as of nominated occupation) then you can claim experience till the date you submit EOI


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> yes you can, if you get positive assessment for 1.5 years of experience by EA, later on if you are working in same company, same role (as of nominated occupation) then you can claim experience till the date you submit EOI




Alright, so I could update the assessment letter with the new experience gained through EA? I'm asking about that to not bear the total fees of invitation If they will deduct my experience and my points decrease by then!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> Alright, so I could update the assessment letter with the new experience gained through EA? I'm asking about that to not bear the total fees of invitation If they will deduct my experience and my points decrease by then!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i havent seen EA deducting experience if you have provided documents to support your work experience


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i havent seen EA deducting experience if you have provided documents to support your work experience



It does sometimes according some reasons and I know someone who had a deduction by 0.5 year and they considered this period as training. By the way, you didn't get my point. I'm asking about the assessment letter with relative experience period if I can update the letter through EA when my experience increased or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> It does sometimes according some reasons and I know someone who had a deduction by 0.5 year and they considered this period as training. By the way, you didn't get my point. I'm asking about the assessment letter with relative experience period if I can update the letter through EA when my experience increased or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you wont be getting any points unless you have 3 years of experience and there is way long time to go for that so why are you even considering it being assessed.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> It does sometimes according some reasons and I know someone who had a deduction by 0.5 year and they considered this period as training. By the way, you didn't get my point. I'm asking about the assessment letter with relative experience period if I can update the letter through EA when my experience increased or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes you can do that 

but that isn't required if you are working in same role, same organization


----------



## atulb (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi friends i'm new to this forum and had been silent reader since past few months. I found this grp vry informative and helpful. Wanted to ask tht i hv applied for skill assessment on 19/09 out come is still awaited, if i want to access my experience now, then can i submit it rt now ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

it is almost three months, my application also had similar timeline, 

i think you can assess experience also by payment of some fees and some new career episodes, write a mail to them, they will explain the exact process


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

*anzsco code*

One of my friends applied for skills assessment last year as Electrical engineer and initially his application was not approved. CO suggested him to apply as electronics engineer. 

I studied Electrical Engineering but my degree contained several electronics courses as well. Now I am confused whether to apply as an Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO code 233311) or as an Electronics Engineers (ANZSCO code 233411).

Firstly, does EA look the only the title of undergraduate degree or assesses on the basis of detailed final transcript? Secondly, if i apply as electrical engineer, can my career episodes be electronics based?

I am attaching a complete list of undergraduate courses I studied. Kindly clarify which occupation suits my profile.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

az1610 said:


> One of my friends applied for skills assessment last year as Electrical engineer and initially his application was not approved. CO suggested him to apply as electronics engineer.
> 
> I studied Electrical Engineering but my degree contained several electronics courses as well. Now I am confused whether to apply as an Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO code 233311) or as an Electronics Engineers (ANZSCO code 233411).
> 
> ...


Dear az1610

If you are applying as the electronics engineer then your career episodes should be in electronics engineering, same applies to electrical engineering


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear az1610
> 
> If you are applying as the electronics engineer then your career episodes should be in electronics engineering, same applies to electrical engineering


ok i got that..my friend told me that EA will assess either electrical or electronics on behalf of your transcript and career episodes

what do you think after reviewing my list of courses studied..i am more of electrical or electronics??


----------



## Janak16121985 (Dec 13, 2016)

EA takes four months and they do within that time. I got my Assessment within four months. i am mech engg. your all documents must well organised.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

az1610 said:


> ok i got that..my friend told me that EA will assess either electrical or electronics on behalf of your transcript and career episodes
> 
> what do you think after reviewing my list of courses studied..i am more of electrical or electronics??


to me it looks inclined towards electronics engineering.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Dear Engineers,

I was asked today to provide additional documents in the EA assessment for employment verification (Social Insurance documents?), would i get back to the end of the Queue again? once i upload these requirements.


Thanks in adavance


----------



## Kazi.Rahman (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello Everyone ! I will be applying for assessment through CDR pathway for Industrial Engineer. I have only 1.5yrs of job experience in total as an industrial engineer. as i won't be claiming any points for my job experience so should i apply for CDR only or CDR with Relevant skill assessment ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Kazi.Rahman said:


> Hello Everyone ! I will be applying for assessment through CDR pathway for Industrial Engineer. I have only 1.5yrs of job experience in total as an industrial engineer. as i won't be claiming any points for my job experience so should i apply for CDR only or CDR with Relevant skill assessment ? Thanks in advance.


no need.
only go for skills assessment you dont need employment assessment as it would be useless


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Kazi.Rahman said:


> Hello Everyone ! I will be applying for assessment through CDR pathway for Industrial Engineer. I have only 1.5yrs of job experience in total as an industrial engineer. as i won't be claiming any points for my job experience so should i apply for CDR only or CDR with Relevant skill assessment ? Thanks in advance.


Dear Rahman.

Just apply For CDR with skills and not experience

Regards
Erick


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guys, 
EA made a mistake with my graduation date on the skill assessment.
Its meant to be January 2016, but they put January 2015 instead. I m about filling EOI. What do I put in my EOI application?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys,
> EA made a mistake with my graduation date on the skill assessment.
> Its meant to be January 2016, but they put January 2015 instead. I m about filling EOI. What do I put in my EOI application?


Dear Mctowel.

In my opinion,use January 2016 in your EOI application. Have you prepared your CDR?

Regards

Ricton


----------



## Kazi.Rahman (Dec 16, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear Rahman.
> 
> Just apply For CDR with skills and not experience
> 
> ...


Thanks mate ! you mean to say just the Standard Competency Demonstration Report ? And where can i find the document list ? all my certificates transcripts or anything else needed ?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Kazi.Rahman said:


> Thanks mate ! you mean to say just the Standard Competency Demonstration Report ? And where can i find the document list ? all my certificates transcripts or anything else needed ?



Dear Rahman

The forms and guidance are found in Engineers Australia websites


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Kazi.Rahman said:


> Thanks mate ! you mean to say just the Standard Competency Demonstration Report ? And where can i find the document list ? all my certificates transcripts or anything else needed ?


download MSA booklet from EA website.
it has all the details

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys,
> EA made a mistake with my graduation date on the skill assessment.
> Its meant to be January 2016, but they put January 2015 instead. I m about filling EOI. What do I put in my EOI application?


write to EA and have it corrected in your skills assessment report and then use the original one in EOI.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear Mctowel.
> 
> In my opinion,use January 2016 in your EOI application. Have you prepared your CDR?
> 
> ...


Dont know what you mean by preparing CDR...I ve already gotten positive outcome...its just an error with the date of graduation on the outcome letter and I m currently filling EOI


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> write to EA and have it corrected in your skills assessment report and then use the original one in EOI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks.. I ll do just that


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

takemeout said:


> Dear Engineers,
> 
> I was asked today to provide additional documents in the EA assessment for employment verification (Social Insurance documents?), would i get back to the end of the Queue again? once i upload these requirements.
> 
> ...




As far as i know: no.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kazi.Rahman said:


> Hello Everyone ! I will be applying for assessment through CDR pathway for Industrial Engineer. I have only 1.5yrs of job experience in total as an industrial engineer. as i won't be claiming any points for my job experience so should i apply for CDR only or CDR with Relevant skill assessment ? Thanks in advance.




Cdr only.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I have lodged my application using fast track on 30 November but still it shows as "queued for assessment" is this normal?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I have lodged my application using fast track on 30 November but still it shows as "queued for assessment" is this normal?


Im also sailing in the same boat bro I applied EA assessment fast track for qualification only through consultant still haven't received any reply :violin:


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Its is normal. My status changed from queued to under assessment on the 15th working day. I got my outcome on the 17th working day. Its alright


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Its is normal. My status changed from queued to under assessment on the 15th working day. I got my outcome on the 17th working day. Its alright


Bro I applied on December 2nd 2016 Now it is almost 18 days. My consultant said my assessment is in progress. I have just applied for assessment for qualification in fast track mode.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Was it fast track when you applied?

EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Remember that EA also notified that fast track applications lodged from Dec 5 -Feb 1 will be delayed more than the stated 15 working days due to the end of the year shutdown

EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Was it fast track when you applied?
> 
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> B.sc 15
> ...


Yes it was fast track at the time of application


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Finally received positive outcome under fast track RSA CDR as Electronics Engineer. Received outcome in just 16 days, that was super quick! Thank you for immense support. Please feel free to ask any queries.

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Finally received positive outcome under fast track RSA CDR as Electronics Engineer. Received outcome in just 16 days, that was super quick! Thank you for immense support. Please feel free to ask any queries.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

manc0108 said:


> Finally received positive outcome under fast track RSA CDR as Electronics Engineer. Received outcome in just 16 days, that was super quick! Thank you for immense support. Please feel free to ask any queries.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


Congrats, what's your total points?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Hisenberg786 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello 
Can anyone plz guide me about the CDR processing time now a days?
I submitted my application on 6 DEC 2016 and it is still showing queued for assessment. How long will it take to get an outcome?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hisenberg786 said:


> Hello
> Can anyone plz guide me about the CDR processing time now a days?
> I submitted my application on 6 DEC 2016 and it is still showing queued for assessment. How long will it take to get an outcome?



Due to Christmas holidays it will be delayed.. Did you apply via fast track? it was announced on their website that there can be a big delay on the assessments during this time..


----------



## Hisenberg786 (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes I am a fast tracked applicant. So how much delay it can be?.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hisenberg786 said:


> Yes I am a fast tracked applicant. So how much delay it can be?.


i think they'll resume working on 3rd of jan as they are closed till then.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Guys, please help.

I received outcome letter by mail, but it is not signed. Moreover, the receipt or the original letter has been lost by the post office.

My question is about the outcome letter. Should the outcome letter be signed? If not, then why some people schedule a DHL pickup for another letter if the original one had been lost by the post office?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Egyman said:


> Guys, please help.
> 
> I received outcome letter by mail, but it is not signed. Moreover, the receipt or the original letter has been lost by the post office.
> 
> My question is about the outcome letter. Should the outcome letter be signed? If not, then why some people schedule a DHL pickup for another letter if the original one had been lost by the post office?


just now i checked my MSA letter, it also doesn't have any signature, so you can be relaxed on that part.

secondly during entire visa journey we have to do it through softcopy of the msa letter, so nothing to worry if you havent received the hardcopy. If you want to keep one copy then ask EA for it, they may provide one with some charges.


----------



## momotaposhtafheem (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Happy new Year. 
Need your help.... on the below situation.
I have received my out come letter stating unsuccessful. They mentioned That CEs Are copied from others where as I just got Idea from Other's CE. And they mentioned that I am Ban for 12 months. 
can anyone explain me on this regards. 
And 12 months from which date ?? the date of submission or the Date of Outcome letter??


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

momotaposhtafheem said:


> Hello everyone,
> Happy new Year.
> Need your help.... on the below situation.
> I have received my out come letter stating unsuccessful. They mentioned That CEs Are copied from others where as I just got Idea from Other's CE. And they mentioned that I am Ban for 12 months.
> ...


that is very sad.
But mate they do use turnitin and it cant be wrong.
they would not have said that unless they found too much copying from other career episodes or any other sources.
Career episodes have to be your own work and taking ideas from someone is not actually your own work.
the ban should be from the date of outcome letter.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello everyone.

From the EA website i understand they were supposed to commence work from today. So did anybody received an outcome today? 


I submitted my application for ANZCO 233211 (Civil Engineer) for MSA Competency Demonstration Report and Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment on Fast track mode on 12th December 2016. Still awaiting for an outcome.


----------



## Hisenberg786 (Dec 28, 2016)

Dear Fellows,

Did anyone receive any response from EA today? have they resumed working? actually i am v concerned about my CDR outcome. I submitted it on 6 Dec 2016 on fast track and still the status says Queued for Assessment.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Did anyone receive any response from EA today? have they resumed working? actually i am v concerned about my CDR outcome. I submitted it on 6 Dec 2016 on fast track and still the status says Queued for Assessment.




they have started working. i have got a feedback for my CDR today !...


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Did you manage it sammani? I am still waiting after my rectified Cdrs


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Did you manage it sammani? I am still waiting after my rectified Cdrs


Does it mean that u r waiting for the feedback for your modified CDR??


----------



## Hisenberg786 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you for guiding me.
Its a feed back or positive out come? Your application was fast tracked?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hisenberg786 said:


> Thank you for guiding me.
> Its a feed back or positive out come? Your application was fast tracked?



yes i applied via fast track.. initially (after 14 working days) they wanted me to put under "Eng. Technologist", but i don't. So i wrote them requesting for a chance to modify my CDR... now they have asked me to rectify and resubmit CDR. that's it. 

What about yours? When did you submit CDR ? Is that your first submission? Many get their positive outcome directly, but few (like me) have to struggle to get the desired job category by rectifying CDRs.. Pls PM me if u have any queries ..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Does it mean that u r waiting for the feedback for your modified CDR??


Yes exactly.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Did anyone receive any response from EA today? have they resumed working? actually i am v concerned about my CDR outcome. I submitted it on 6 Dec 2016 on fast track and still the status says Queued for Assessment.


brother your engineering discipline?


----------



## Hisenberg786 (Dec 28, 2016)

I am A chemical Engineer working as a Process design Engineer.


----------



## Hisenberg786 (Dec 28, 2016)

Sammani said:


> yes i applied via fast track.. initially (after 14 working days) they wanted me to put under "Eng. Technologist", but i don't. So i wrote them requesting for a chance to modify my CDR... now they have asked me to rectify and resubmit CDR. that's it.
> 
> What about yours? When did you submit CDR ? Is that your first submission? Many get their positive outcome directly, but few (like me) have to struggle to get the desired job category by rectifying CDRs.. Pls PM me if u have any queries ..


I am trying to find the PM option and i am not able to find it.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Hisenberg786 said:


> I am trying to find the PM option and i am not able to find it.


Click on the username of the person you want to send the message to (in their posts) or

scroll right up and look under your username on the top right. or

look at the green bar at the top of the page, and select quick links, or

look at the green bar and select User CP and scroll down to send message on the left, or

look on the right, in the green Forum Links column, scroll down to and select Member Navigation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> they have started working. i have got a feedback for my CDR today !...




They started yesterday. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sammani said:


> they have started working. i have got a feedback for my CDR today !...


Hi Sammani!

When did you submit your revised CDR's?

I submitted my EA application on 12th December and am awaiting for my outcome.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

How long after sending rectified CDRs do they send new feedback? Can someone give us a hint about it?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hasansins said:


> How long after sending rectified CDRs do they send new feedback? Can someone give us a hint about it?




You can try see stats...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Can anyone interpret below message? What exactly do they mean or want to see by that?

"However, you are lacking to carry the professional engineering wide-ranging responsibilities taken on behalf of stakeholder and professional involvement into system integration; for synthesising overall approaches to complex situations and complex engineering problems."


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello guys,

I'm a fresh Engineering graduate from Curtin. I'm intending to get a Skills Assessment (Fast-Track).

Question:
Do I need to upload 'certified copies' of my original document? Or, are scanned original documents sufficient?

Thank you.


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Scanned documents with 300 DPI is good enough. It is not needed to get the documents certified.


----------



## post script (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a degree in Chemical engineering and will be applying via CDR route. I have been working for 8 years and the first 3 is related to Chem engg but the last 5 to present, I am now in line in financial services. My friend who has been successful with the assessment told me that all my work experience should be related to the my degree to get positive result. I want to know if I can still be positively assessed with my profile. Thank you.


----------



## Hisenberg786 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello Friends,
Did anyone got response on Fast track cdr submitted after 6 Dec 2016?


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

financepil said:


> Scanned documents with 300 DPI is good enough. It is not needed to get the documents certified.


Thanks! Good to know!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

incyann said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm a fresh Engineering graduate from Curtin. I'm intending to get a Skills Assessment (Fast-Track).
> 
> ...




Certified copes.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## post script (Dec 27, 2016)

Additional Question:
I did some back reading, is this still true today?

"DIAC requires 12 months relevant work experience out of last 24 months in your nominated occupation if you are skilled sponsored visa and 36 months relevant experience out of last 48 months if you apply for skilled independent visa."


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

post script said:


> Additional Question:
> I did some back reading, is this still true today?
> 
> "DIAC requires 12 months relevant work experience out of last 24 months in your nominated occupation if you are skilled sponsored visa and 36 months relevant experience out of last 48 months if you apply for skilled independent visa."




I have not heard of that...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## post script (Dec 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I have not heard of that...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi andreyx108b,

with this do you think i can have a chance for an invite given below qualifications:

Nominated Occupation: Chemical Engineering
8 years Total Experience: Year 1-3, related to chemical Engineering, 4-8 is in line with Financial Industry

I am worried that if DIAC requires the last 3 years of Work experience is related to your nominated occupation, then i cant apply.

Thanks!


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I' ve called EA 2 time but since I applied using agent my assessor won't speak to me. Did this happen to anyone else before?


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello,

I'm applying for MSA through Australian Qualifications. Has anyone done this before? Any tips?

I have all the documents ready and uploaded.

1. Passport photo
2. Passport ID
3. Resume
4. Original Academic Transcript
5. Confirmation of Enrolment
6. Letter pertaining to the Completion and Award of the course
7. IELTS Test Report


Thank you.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

incyann said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm applying for MSA through Australian Qualifications. Has anyone done this before? Any tips?
> 
> ...


if your australian qualification falls under sydney accord then ot os straight forward thing otherwise you might have to follow cdr path.
check msa booklet as it has all the steps and documents mentioned on detail

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I' ve called EA 2 time but since I applied using agent my assessor won't speak to me. Did this happen to anyone else before?


I did my assessment myself, when EA contact you or an agent, you can repply using your EA account, very simple. Dont you have access to EA account?

I did my whole process by myself I think is more confiable , agents have a lot of clients and they dont care.


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> if your australian qualification falls under sydney accord then ot os straight forward thing otherwise you might have to follow cdr path.
> check msa booklet as it has all the steps and documents mentioned on detail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Yes, it falls under Washington accord.

Thanks a lot buddy! All the best.


----------



## routers_switches (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Guys

I have done B.Tech (ECE) from India and have done MS(Network Systems) from Australia. I am going to apply for MSA. As ECE engineer, my projects can be related to Electronics/Communication, or all of them need to be from Telecommunication which was my major?


----------



## Hisenberg786 (Dec 28, 2016)

Dear Friends,
I submitted Fast track CDR on 6- Dec 2016. Still the status says Queued For assessment. Should I contact EA? or its normal?


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I submitted Fast track CDR on 6- Dec 2016. Still the status says Queued For assessment. Should I contact EA? or its normal?


They mentioned that those who will apply on 5th Dec or later for then 15 working day norm will not be applicable and it may take a bit longer than that because of holidays. So better wait for another 1 week before calling them.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

If we get civil engineering draftsperson even if we have Bachelor of science 4 year diploma. Can we receive 15 points from education or just 10 points?


----------



## sudhirserco (Jan 10, 2017)

I have got following reply from Engineer Australia i am a civil engineer and applied on 4th Dec under fast track process, kindly advise if i still have a chance or my application is already rejected, and what reply should be given to put a strong case for me. 

"We have identified that one or more of your career episodes contains significant text and narratives copied either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is all your own work is misleading. As identified on page 11 of the Migration Skills Assessment booklet “Applications will result in an unsuccessful outcome where there is evidence of fraud, plagiarism, forged or misleading documents.” Consequently, your application is in process of being rejected and a 12-month ban imposed.

You are requested to provide insight into the sources and information used in developing your career episodes by 23 January 2017. Your insight is requested to better evaluate the need to notify the Department of Immigration and Border Protection as outline in the booklet.

At present, your application has not been escalated to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection and it is hoped that you take a positive and pro-active step to best facilitate an application in the future as outlined above. To assist you in these regards, a copy of the Engineers Australia Code of Ethics is attached herein for your use and future considerations.

Your application is being processed for formal rejection on 24 January 2017."


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

They say it will be rejected but they want you to explain yourself so they might not report your fraud to dibp. Otherwise, you will be reported to dibp.


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Sudhir, 

Sad to hear about the outcome. Did you completely copy the Career episodes or did you take references from an already submitted application and made minor changes? if not, I read somewhere in this forum recently of a similar case wherein the candidate could give appropriate clarifications and his outcome was changed.



sudhirserco said:


> I have got following reply from Engineer Australia i am a civil engineer and applied on 4th Dec under fast track process, kindly advise if i still have a chance or my application is already rejected, and what reply should be given to put a strong case for me.
> 
> "We have identified that one or more of your career episodes contains significant text and narratives copied either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is all your own work is misleading. As identified on page 11 of the Migration Skills Assessment booklet “Applications will result in an unsuccessful outcome where there is evidence of fraud, plagiarism, forged or misleading documents.” Consequently, your application is in process of being rejected and a 12-month ban imposed.
> 
> ...


----------



## sudhirserco (Jan 10, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Hi Sudhir,
> 
> Sad to hear about the outcome. Did you completely copy the Career episodes or did you take references from an already submitted application and made minor changes? if not, I read somewhere in this forum recently of a similar case wherein the candidate could give appropriate clarifications and his outcome was changed.


I did not copy the CDR from anywhere and this is my own work, maybe it will match the previous CDR because the roles & responsibilities of a Planning Engineer are same worldwide and the same software is used globally. Also can you elaborate on this "candidate could give appropriate clarifications and his outcome was changed" what should i elaborate


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

I would recommend the people to use writecheck to check there career episodes for any plagiarism.
It is from turnitin and a great help and uses same resourses as turnitin does and that is what EA uses too.
It could save you guys from all this hassle of copied content etc from EA.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I submitted Fast track CDR on 6- Dec 2016. Still the status says Queued For assessment. Should I contact EA? or its normal?


Hey, I've submitted a FAST-TRACK Australia Qualifications Assessment on the 7th of January 2017.

Did you ring them up and ask?


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello guys,

Has anyone done a Skills Assessment through the Australian Qualifications pathway?


----------



## vss.2902 (Jan 12, 2017)

*Siva*

Hi My name is Siva, 

I have filed my case through a consultant on 19-Sep-16, Till date I haven't received any update "Queued for assessment" I have no clue wat to do? any advice


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

vss.2902 said:


> Hi My name is Siva,
> 
> I have filed my case through a consultant on 19-Sep-16, Till date I haven't received any update "Queued for assessment" I have no clue wat to do? any advice


hi
you used normal path or fast track?
normal can take up to 16 to 20 weeks.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharyfor (Feb 8, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> you used normal path or fast track?
> normal can take up to 16 to 20 weeks.
> 
> ...


16-20 Weeks, that Weird.

I applied on 29 Oct 16, shall I expect some reply by the end of Feb ??

By the way my Category is same as your telecom Network Engineer


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey guys,

I submitted an assessment for my Australian qualification in mid of December. However, it is still on queueing process.

How long is the time frame for Australian qualification assessment nowadays (non-CDR)? Is it really 2-4 months?? *fainted

If I paid for fast track will I get it within 2 weeks now?

Cheers guys, much appreciated


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I submitted an assessment for my Australian qualification in mid of December. However, it is still on queueing process.
> 
> ...


Hey,

I'm also from Perth. Anyway, I submitted my Skills Assessment on the 7th of January - through Fast Track. But according to their website, applications submitted from Dec 5 to Jan 31 will be affected in terms of turnover and may take longer than the usual 15 WORKING days. 

Therefore, I would highly recommend you to go for fast-track if you want to submit an EOI by next month. 

Which occupation are you applying for?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

sharyfor said:


> 16-20 Weeks, that Weird.
> 
> I applied on 29 Oct 16, shall I expect some reply by the end of Feb ??
> 
> By the way my Category is same as your telecom Network Engineer


yes that is why they have fast track service for where you pay 200+ aud extra for assessment within 3 weeks max

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

incyann said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm also from Perth. Anyway, I submitted my Skills Assessment on the 7th of January - through Fast Track. But according to their website, applications submitted from Dec 5 to Jan 31 will be affected in terms of turnover and may take longer than the usual 15 WORKING days.
> 
> ...


I just saw from their website it's about 8 weeks for accredited Au qualification, and 15 weeks for non-accredited. I am considering fast tracking it now... thanks for your kind advise.

I am lodging for mining engineering


----------



## vss.2902 (Jan 12, 2017)

i applied through normal procedure not fast track, what about u


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> I just saw from their website it's about 8 weeks for accredited Au qualification, and 15 weeks for non-accredited. I am considering fast tracking it now... thanks for your kind advise.
> 
> I am lodging for mining engineering


Interesting. Are you also on your student visa?


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all,

My engineers Australia status has changed to Assessment in Progress today morning and within one hour i received a request for additional information with feed back as follows:

"We have identified one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is your own work is not correct. Please explain."

I prepared the career episodes all by myself and I am surprised to get this feedback. I request our experts here to kindly advice me as to how should I explain this to EA. 

They gave me time till 16th July 2017 but I wish to clarify this to EA at the earliest.

Please help!!!


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

Can anyone tell how long it takes (in days/ months) after resubmitting one of the new career episode.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

what is your technology and experince share your everything then we can tell this...


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

They have software to run your CDR on it. If you have copied any definition or example explain them in detail. Do not try to bluff EA people they are expert in field and they access thousands of application from entire world. So be a loyal person to your profession and life and explain everything in true spirit. Don't worry if you do not have copied they must have doubt on something that is why they ask you for explanation.


----------



## AliceR (Jan 18, 2017)

Has anyone had a positive skills assessment from EA recently? If so, when did you submit your application?

Just trying to work out timescales etc and decide if I should fast track.

Thanks


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Areeb126 said:


> They have software to run your CDR on it. If you have copied any definition or example explain them in detail. Do not try to bluff EA people they are expert in field and they access thousands of application from entire world. So be a loyal person to your profession and life and explain everything in true spirit. Don't worry if you do not have copied they must have doubt on something that is why they ask you for explanation.


Hi areeb. I prepared the CDRs by myself. I choose to keep the CDRs as simpleas possible without using much techncial details and photograhs (as stated in the MSA booklet). I strictly followed the MSA booklet instructions to frame my paragrahs, it was like elaborating each point given on page 20 of MSA booklet. Maybe many people do follow this method and maybe that is the reason they thought it was copied. But honestly I prepared all by myself with lot of dedication.

BTW i replied back to them on the same day explaining them all this. it has been 3 days but there is no response from them yet :fingerscrossed: which makes me even more worried each day.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

AA189 said:


> Hi areeb. I prepared the CDRs by myself. I choose to keep the CDRs as simpleas possible without using much techncial details and photograhs (as stated in the MSA booklet). I strictly followed the MSA booklet instructions to frame my paragrahs, it was like elaborating each point given on page 20 of MSA booklet. Maybe many people do follow this method and maybe that is the reason they thought it was copied. But honestly I prepared all by myself with lot of dedication.
> 
> BTW i replied back to them on the same day explaining them all this. it has been 3 days but there is no response from them yet :fingerscrossed: which makes me even more worried each day.


Brother then relax you do not need to worry about delay. They take some time to access properly and everyone one who went for assessment had followed MSA booklet rules and paragraphs. Pray to GOD everything will be fine if you have done your job of writing CDR with loyalty and honestly.
Best of Luck dear


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliceR said:


> Has anyone had a positive skills assessment from EA recently? If so, when did you submit your application?
> 
> Just trying to work out timescales etc and decide if I should fast track.
> 
> Thanks


You should definitely do fast track if you are hoping to get your invite this year before July. EA take 4-5 months now to get assessment done. I applied in Nov 18, no contact whatsoever, did fast track on 31st December, got EA assessment yesterday. Even with fast track it can take 3 weeks at least for Accord and Aus degree, overseas will take long long time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AliceR said:


> Has anyone had a positive skills assessment from EA recently? If so, when did you submit your application?
> 
> Just trying to work out timescales etc and decide if I should fast track.
> 
> Thanks




I have heard once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi
I have applied fast track service on dec29,2016
Awaiting for results 
My agent told me that status showing as assessment in progress 
I am wondering too how long it will take to know the results?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Hi
> I have applied fast track service on dec29,2016
> Awaiting for results
> My agent told me that status showing as assessment in progress
> I am wondering too how long it will take to know the results?


Is your degree from Aus or Accord degree ? Work experience ? If just Aus or Accord degree with no experience, then should get it by tomorrow or definitely next week. If neither of these, your case will still get picked up by assessor, but might take some time.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

I donot hold any australian degree 
I am from India & have 10 years experience


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

sara26 said:


> Hi
> I have applied fast track service on dec29,2016
> Awaiting for results
> My agent told me that status showing as assessment in progress
> I am wondering too how long it will take to know the results?


Most probably next week.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sara26 said:


> I donot hold any australian degree
> I am from India & have 10 years experience


Your case will get picked up in a week, but not sure when your assessment will be done. What is your subject ?


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Mechanical engineering


----------



## AliceR (Jan 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You should definitely do fast track if you are hoping to get your invite this year before July. EA take 4-5 months now to get assessment done. I applied in Nov 18, no contact whatsoever, did fast track on 31st December, got EA assessment yesterday. Even with fast track it can take 3 weeks at least for Accord and Aus degree, overseas will take long long time.


Thanks for your reply - that's what I was worried about, I am anxious to get the EOI in as soon as possible. 

I get my English results tomorrow so I will probably fast track it if I get the required scores in that.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliceR said:


> Thanks for your reply - that's what I was worried about, I am anxious to get the EOI in as soon as possible.
> 
> I get my English results tomorrow so I will probably fast track it if I get the required scores in that.


Good luck with your IELTS, I am doing my PTE-A tomorrow and hopefully will get 79 and apply by 21st. If you can't get your required score, try PTE-A. It might be easier for you. I had difficulty in IELTS writing as getting 8 is harder than getting A* in A Level Literature lol, but can easily get 79+ in PTE-A. Only issue I had was in pronunciation in speaking which I hopefully will fix tomorrow. If you are getting work experience assessed, it might take some time, but I am assuming your degree is from Aus or UK, then it won't take longer than 3 weeks if no experience.

Well since you are a Mechanical Engineer, did you do your BEng or MEng ? If BEng, then you won't be applying under Mechanical rather Other Engineering Professionals as 3 year UK degree is considered Engineering Technologist and you only have a minimum of 2 months before the quota for 2339 runs out. If that's the case, you should apply asap and definitely within a week to 10 days. I would go fast track now, if I were you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Mechanical engineering


Well you most likely have 3 months minimum before this years quota fills up. Hopefully, you get your assessment done asap and apply. And you probably want to apply within 10-15 days if you want to get invite this year as your degree has 2 months waiting period now.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Keeping fingers crossed!!!as my occupation cieling has limited number of seats yet!!!
Looking forward for EA results
Did anybody got EA results who have applied after December 5 ?


----------



## mrashid18 (Jan 19, 2017)

Members help is required please ,
I have completed my bachelor in electronics engineering but since then working in Telecom sector of power industry.I have more then 7 years of experience in Telecom that matches Telecommunications Engineer criteria .should i apply in electronics or telecom side in EA.
btw all three of my CDR are also of my telecom exp.
Much appreciated Thank you


----------



## rubel320 (Sep 5, 2016)

*HI*



zaback21 said:


> Well you most likely have 3 months minimum before this years quota fills up. Hopefully, you get your assessment done asap and apply. And you probably want to apply within 10-15 days if you want to get invite this year as your degree has 2 months waiting period now.


Hi Bro,

Can i get your skype id mine is <*SNIP*> 
*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rubel320 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Can i get your skype id mine is <*SNIP*>
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


You can ask your question here, not sure why you need my Skype ID. Plus, there are lots of people who can help you if you post your question here. Cheers !


----------



## AliceR (Jan 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Good luck with your IELTS, I am doing my PTE-A tomorrow and hopefully will get 79 and apply by 21st. If you can't get your required score, try PTE-A. It might be easier for you. I had difficulty in IELTS writing as getting 8 is harder than getting A* in A Level Literature lol, but can easily get 79+ in PTE-A. Only issue I had was in pronunciation in speaking which I hopefully will fix tomorrow. If you are getting work experience assessed, it might take some time, but I am assuming your degree is from Aus or UK, then it won't take longer than 3 weeks if no experience.
> 
> Well since you are a Mechanical Engineer, did you do your BEng or MEng ? If BEng, then you won't be applying under Mechanical rather Other Engineering Professionals as 3 year UK degree is considered Engineering Technologist and you only have a minimum of 2 months before the quota for 2339 runs out. If that's the case, you should apply asap and definitely within a week to 10 days. I would go fast track now, if I were you.


Thanks - I just got my results and got reading - 9, speaking - 9, listening - 9, writing - 7 hwell: Very frustrating! I can't sit the test again for another two weeks so I will look at the other one you mentioned.

I am going to wait until I get my test results until I fast track, just in case it miraculously comes through in the meantime.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Originally Posted by umarmakyana View Post
Hi guys I am new to this forum and thread. 
I submitted my MSA application for production and plant engineer on 31/12/2016.
I just got my IELTS results today
Listening 8.5
Speaking 8.0
Writing 7.0
Reading 9.0


I do not have 3 years of experience so if I get a positive outcome from EA I will still have 60 points in total. 

My question is are they enough to secure Victoria state nomination?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliceR said:


> Thanks - I just got my results and got reading - 9, speaking - 9, listening - 9, writing - 7 hwell: Very frustrating! I can't sit the test again for another two weeks so I will look at the other one you mentioned.
> 
> I am going to wait until I get my test results until I fast track, just in case it miraculously comes through in the meantime.


You will easily get all 9 in PTE with that above score. The hardest thing in PTE is Speaking and you being natural born speaker will surely get 8, if not 9. Writing is the easiest thing in PTE, like a piece of cake. I could never get 7+ in writing in IELTS, but I easily got 9 in PTE-A.

If you study for 2-3 days and learn the format, especially the speaking format as its structural not open conversation like IELTS, you will easily get all 8+. Plus you get the result in a day.

You can wait, but it will be 3 months minimum if miracle and 4-5 months on average.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Originally Posted by umarmakyana View Post
> Hi guys I am new to this forum and thread.
> I submitted my MSA application for production and plant engineer on 31/12/2016.
> I just got my IELTS results today
> ...


Try PTE-A, with that above score in IELTS, you will surely score 8+ in PTE-A. PTE-A, unlike IELTS, is evenly distributed, where Speaking and Writing in IELTS are way harder than the other two.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Any update on your MSA status?
Submitted my MSA to EA on Dec 29, still awaiting for results..m


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Any update on your MSA status?
> Submitted my MSA to EA on Dec 29, still awaiting for results..m


I did Fast Track and got it 2 days back. Waiting for PTE-A result, did the test today.

Applied EA MSA 18 Nov. Applied for Fast Track on 31st Dec. MSA received: 18 Jan

So, within 15 working days. But my degree is Accord degree and hence it doesn't take long once a case officer picks up, usually in a day. Non-Accord degree takes time.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for your reply...


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I did Fast Track and got it 2 days back. Waiting for PTE-A result, did the test today.
> 
> Applied EA MSA 18 Nov. Applied for Fast Track on 31st Dec. MSA received: 18 Jan
> 
> So, within 15 working days. But my degree is Accord degree and hence it doesn't take long once a case officer picks up, usually in a day. Non-Accord degree takes time.


Same here, I applied and submitted for FAST-TRACK on the 7th Jan. I reckon I'll be getting mine some time next week. Mine's also Australian Accredited/Washington Accord etc.


----------



## rubel320 (Sep 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I did Fast Track and got it 2 days back. Waiting for PTE-A result, did the test today.
> 
> Applied EA MSA 18 Nov. Applied for Fast Track on 31st Dec. MSA received: 18 Jan
> 
> So, within 15 working days. But my degree is Accord degree and hence it doesn't take long once a case officer picks up, usually in a day. Non-Accord degree takes time.


how was your PTE, i believe you gave it in Dhaka, i also have plane to give it there

im from private uni. eee bacgund, not sure about the processing time though


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Taking long time after christmas holidays in fast track mode
No reply from EA so far after my agent mailed to EA
I wanna apply EOI to participate in Feb 1st round
But i am not sure due to delay happening at present....
Guys, pls.share your outcomes...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rubel320 said:


> how was your PTE, i believe you gave it in Dhaka, i also have plane to give it there
> 
> im from private uni. eee bacgund, not sure about the processing time though


My PTE I think was fine, not sure how it was though. My PTE-A exam had a exam center system issue, so they just got my exam today and hopefully get my score tomorrow or within 1-2 days.

Have you done Masters? Aus usually takes Masters as Bachelor. Not sure if they take Bachelor as Bachelor or not. Bachelor with experience might help get positive assessment.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

mrashid18 said:


> Members help is required please ,
> I have completed my bachelor in electronics engineering but since then working in Telecom sector of power industry.I have more then 7 years of experience in Telecom that matches Telecommunications Engineer criteria .should i apply in electronics or telecom side in EA.
> btw all three of my CDR are also of my telecom exp.
> Much appreciated Thank you


Dear Brother,

You have to apply according to your degree as it is clearly written in MSA booklet.
They will decide what should they award you either Telecm engr. or engineering technologist i hope you know difference between both.
Best of luck and try to write your CDrs with some electrnics work you did in telecom field


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> Originally Posted by umarmakyana View Post
> Hi guys I am new to this forum and thread.
> I submitted my MSA application for production and plant engineer on 31/12/2016.
> I just got my IELTS results today
> ...


Dear Please tell me where you prepare IELTS?
And how many attempts you gave?
(Academics or GT)
(AEO or british council)
Please tell me I need same score.

Regards


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Applied for fast-track on the 7th. Do you guys reckon I'll get it sometime this week?


----------



## rubel320 (Sep 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> My PTE I think was fine, not sure how it was though. My PTE-A exam had a exam center system issue, so they just got my exam today and hopefully get my score tomorrow or within 1-2 days.
> 
> Have you done Masters? Aus usually takes Masters as Bachelor. Not sure if they take Bachelor as Bachelor or not. Bachelor with experience might help get positive assessment.


i didnt 
i know that but i have 3+ years relavent experience, completed CDR 
i would apply in SS or FS for that

i wanted to know your PTE experience in Dhaka center


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rubel320 said:


> i didnt
> i know that but i have 3+ years relavent experience, completed CDR
> i would apply in SS or FS for that
> 
> i wanted to know your PTE experience in Dhaka center


PTE-A experience in Dhaka is good. Not a big room, max of 5 computer, on weekdays its 3 people on average. Friday to Sunday is usually busy but its not that bad compared to lets say other centre around the world where there are 20+ people in one room and shouting.

Do PTE-A, if your IELTS Speaking and Writing an issue. Do IELTS, if Listening and Reading an issue.


----------



## rubel320 (Sep 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> PTE-A experience in Dhaka is good. Not a big room, max of 5 computer, on weekdays its 3 people on average. Friday to Sunday is usually busy but its not that bad compared to lets say other centre around the world where there are 20+ people in one room and shouting.
> 
> Do PTE-A, if your IELTS Speaking and Writing an issue. Do IELTS, if Listening and Reading an issue.


Thanks for your suggestion

I do actually have problem with speaking(i got 6), i do believe my pronunciation is good but have problem with fluency while arranging sentences , writing got 6.5, could do better

L and R is ok but im concerning about PTE timing system 

did you give any practice test online before your final test?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rubel320 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion
> 
> I do actually have problem with speaking(i got 6), i do believe my pronunciation is good but have problem with fluency while arranging sentences , writing got 6.5, could do better
> 
> ...


PTE timing system ? Not sure what you mean. Based on your marks, you will do better on PTE. Well I booked the Pearson $35 test just to see how it is. Test A is usually harder than the actual exam.

I just practiced from youtube and online sources. These are what I used.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Please tell me where you prepare IELTS?
> And how many attempts you gave?
> (Academics or GT)
> (AEO or british council)
> ...


It had appeared once before for Academic IELTS but that was 2 years ago and it was for study visa.
I took General Training module this time. Prepared from Cambridge English General Training book volume 11.
For writing watch IELTS LIZ videos on youtube. 
And it was AEO


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

EA updated its status 
Require 26 working days to process due to unexpected high demand in fast track option during shutdown....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sara26 said:


> EA updated its status
> Require 26 working days to process due to unexpected high demand in fast track option during shutdown....


That's such a shame. Fast Track is a fail because now everybody does Fast Track and hence, there is no more Fast Track. I guess, now they need Super Fast Track.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

It is really funny that EA quoted due to unexpected demand ,having been shut down for almost a month!!!!
I don't know whether 26 working days include Saturdays or not .....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sara26 said:


> It is really funny that EA quoted due to unexpected demand ,having been shut down for almost a month!!!!
> I don't know whether 26 working days include Saturdays or not .....


No it doesn't, so its 5 weeks and 1 working day so, 35 + 3=38 days delay.


----------



## Kazi.Rahman (Dec 16, 2016)

hey brother.. i will be applying for my EA MSA in a week. Would you mind helping me a bit on this ? i mean i've got a bsc and msc in Industrial engineering. So it wise to apply for Industrial Engineering assessment or should i apply for Engineering Technologist occupation (industrial engineering assistant falls under this category) ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Kazi.Rahman said:


> hey brother.. i will be applying for my EA MSA in a week. Would you mind helping me a bit on this ? i mean i've got a bsc and msc in Industrial engineering. So it wise to apply for Industrial Engineering assessment or should i apply for Engineering Technologist occupation (industrial engineering assistant falls under this category) ? Thanks in advance.


Dear they will see what to award you from your CDR... just go for professional engineer.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kazi.Rahman said:


> hey brother.. i will be applying for my EA MSA in a week. Would you mind helping me a bit on this ? i mean i've got a bsc and msc in Industrial engineering. So it wise to apply for Industrial Engineering assessment or should i apply for Engineering Technologist occupation (industrial engineering assistant falls under this category) ? Thanks in advance.


Yes, as Areeb said, just apply for the Engineering. Even if you apply for Industrial they might award you Engg Tech or not, its how they see your degree. Since, you have Masters, you have got a good chance to get assessed as Industrial Engg.

In terms of quota for 189 Visa, 2335 and 2339 are almost same. 2335 has more people applying and more places and 2339 has slightly less people applying and less quota.

Both unfortunately has 2 months delay and with cut-off points of 65.


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

It's been more than 15 working days since I submitted my Skills Assessment. Hoping to get it by tomorrow so I can submit my EOI and get an invitation on the 1st of February.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Crossed 20 working days in my case but EA has announced 26 working days to process after christmas shutdown!!!


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello guys!

I finally got my Skills Assessment Outcome today (please refer to my signature for progress)! One day before Feb's 1st invitation round!

All the best to you guys!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

incyann said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I finally got my Skills Assessment Outcome today (please refer to my signature for progress)! One day before Feb's 1st invitation round!
> 
> All the best to you guys!




Good luck to you too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Good news bro!!! 
Can i know your country?


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Good news bro!!!
> Can i know your country?


I'm originally from Malaysia but currently in Australia.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

I believe your degree is accredited by washington accord ...


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

sara26 said:


> I believe your degree is accredited by washington accord ...


Yeah, it's accredited by EA as well. I guess that's why it wasn't affected by the extra delay.

Nevertheless, I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank u bro!!!
Did they raise any queries ? Or straight grant ?


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Thank u bro!!!
> Did they raise any queries ? Or straight grant ?


No queries because I provided them with everything upfront. More is better hahahaha


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Thank u bro!!!
> Did they raise any queries ? Or straight grant ?


For Accord and Aus degree, its usually straight grant as was mine.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Missed Feb 1 round due to delay in EA assessment 
Anyother recieved EA results recently?


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi all, am new to this forum but keenly following the thread.Even I submitted for SA on 30th Dec 2016,still waiting for the progress. Ot's still showing as queued for assessment. I don't think they will assessor it before 26 working days. Can anyone tell after assigning assessor how much time will it take.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

It is really wierd to see EA's progress
I am losing my hope on EA results

Submitted on 29Dec'16


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

I am also waiting. Submitted to EA on Dec 31, 2016


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> I am also waiting. Submitted to EA on Dec 31, 2016


I think too many people are now applying for EA MSA and hence the pressure on 2335 and 2339 not moving much and also quota being filled up quickly.


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

I am also waiting. Submitted to EA on 19th of December(MSA+RSE+fast track).The status has changed to "assessment in progress" 2 weeks ago, however I didn't get any email yet.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

In the same ship ...
As per 26 working days calculation we should recieve EA outcome by Feb 7 or 8 hoping no queries....
By the way ,can i know your country ?


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi all, got a reply from EA asking for additional documents. Had submitted my application on 30th of December.


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm from Brazil, does it take longer depending on where are you from? I'm a bit worried now haha


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Oliveiras said:


> I'm from Brazil, does it take longer depending on where are you from? I'm a bit worried now haha


Yes. Accord and Aus degree is usually verified as soon as the Case Officer opens your file, if its just degree assessment . If it's work experience and other thing, it will take more. And for Non-accord degree, it will take longer for all of the above.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

sara26 said:


> In the same ship ...
> As per 26 working days calculation we should recieve EA outcome by Feb 7 or 8 hoping no queries....
> By the way ,can i know your country ?


U had applied on Dec 29. Did u got any reply or status change? A guy applied on Dec 30. He is been asked to provide additional docs


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi all, got a reply from EA asking for additional documents. Had submitted my application on 30th of December.


What additional docs they have requested?


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

They have asked me for my payslips for the starting months and they have asked for my payment credentials and contracts of my business.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

my status got changed to assessment in progress, do not know what's next?

Did u got the message the same day ur status changed?


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

My status has changed to asessment in progress more than a week
But still no outcome...
Worried on queries too!!!!


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

My status changed to assessment in progress on 27th January; no contact since then and no outcome :S


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Any updates on outcome & EA status?


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

no answers


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Any updates on outcome & EA status?


Hey Sara, what exact date did your application go into "assessment in progress" stage?


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Got +ve assessment from EA as Engineering Technologist. Submitted EOI today with 60 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Got +ve assessment from EA as Engineering Technologist. Submitted EOI today with 60 points.


Congrats ! July 2017 is your time for 189, or 190 this year !


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! July 2017 is your time for 189, or 190 this year !


I have no knowledge about whats next. What do you mean by July 2017? R u saying that next draw would be in July 2017?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> I have no knowledge about whats next. What do you mean by July 2017? R u saying that next draw would be in July 2017?


You can't get any invite on 60 points for 2339 Engg Tech unless its July. That's been the trend. Even with 65 points, this year is closed for you. Your only bet will be 70 points or NSW Nom, but that will also require Superior English at least or 70 points I would think.

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-january-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You can't get any invite on 60 points for 2339 Engg Tech unless its July. That's been the trend. Even with 65 points, this year is closed for you. Your only bet will be 70 points or NSW Nom, but that will also require Superior English at least or 70 points I would think.
> 
> 18 January 2017 round results


Ohk....Gotcha ....I will try to improve my score. And what is the trend with 70 points. Like after how much time u get invitation with 70 points? Any idea based on trends?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> I have no knowledge about whats next. What do you mean by July 2017? R u saying that next draw would be in July 2017?


With IELTS Score like yours, try PTE. Writing is one of the easiest thing in PTE and will surely score 8+ in PTE-A. Then with 70 points if you apply before 29 March, you will get a sure invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Ohk....Gotcha ....I will try to improve my score. And what is the trend with 70 points. Like after how much time u get invitation with 70 points? Any idea based on trends?


As soon as you apply, in the next round. I would say give yourself 2-3 weeks to get familiarise yourself to PTE-A test, take the $35 Pearson online Test to see where you are. These are all worth the money than waiting next year if 233914 will be in SOL. Get it before its gone.
*
The last round for 2339 is most likely 29 March, another round may or may not happen after that, but before 29 March 2017 is when you want to apply at least for this year 189 invitation.*


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> Ohk....Gotcha ....I will try to improve my score. And what is the trend with 70 points. Like after how much time u get invitation with 70 points? Any idea based on trends?


I will let you know on the next round. If I am invited then 70 pointers sure to get invite on closest round. If not then I don't know :S


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I will let you know on the next round. If I am invited then 70 pointers sure to get invite on closest round. If not then I don't know :S


There is nothing to see mate. 70 pointers never had to wait in any case except Accounting and Auditors. It is a sure invite.

@umarmakyana Start with your English practice and not worry about waiting to see.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

civil said:


> The general supporting documents required for assessment are following;
> 
> - Passport size photograph. (2"x2").
> - Scanned original of transcript.
> ...


Thanks for all that. t looks a bit less scarier now^^ I'll probably post a new thread about this question but I'm still a junior member for now so I'll ask part of it here, maybe someone can answer: is it okay for an assessment by EA to submit more than 3 career episodes, or would that be detrimental for my assessment? I'm not too sure, as in the booklet they always talk about "the 3 career episodes". On a forum somewhere I read someone suggesting to throw in more than 3 if your career allows for it. I personnally have trouble in choosing my career episodes as I would have 4 and maybe 5 relevant ones that would really contribute in their own way and I'm not too sure where to find some advice on how to choose only 3 of them, hence my question. Thank you for any insight!


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear,

Can anyone suggest how much time it will take if we apply in fast track and normal mode?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Can anyone suggest how much time it will take if we apply in fast track and normal mode?


*Fast Track*: 18-36 days if Accord degree, non accord a lot more like 1 - 2.5 months depending on what is being submitted : Work Exp, PhD takes more. 

*Normal:* Accord 3-4 months, Non Accord: 4-6 months.

You should go Fast Track unless you are planning to apply next July.


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Good new bro!!!
Sorry for the late reply
Mine was asked for a query to modify carrer narratives according to MSA booklet pg19
Can any one help me in this regard?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

mrashid18 said:


> Members help is required please ,
> I have completed my bachelor in electronics engineering but since then working in Telecom sector of power industry.I have more then 7 years of experience in Telecom that matches Telecommunications Engineer criteria .should i apply in electronics or telecom side in EA.
> btw all three of my CDR are also of my telecom exp.
> Much appreciated Thank you


If you have not applied by now, i strongly advise you go for telecoms due to the occupation ceiling of electronics. Electronics is already pro rata while teleoms is not.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Sevy said:


> Thanks for all that. t looks a bit less scarier now^^ I'll probably post a new thread about this question but I'm still a junior member for now so I'll ask part of it here, maybe someone can answer: is it okay for an assessment by EA to submit more than 3 career episodes, or would that be detrimental for my assessment? I'm not too sure, as in the booklet they always talk about "the 3 career episodes". On a forum somewhere I read someone suggesting to throw in more than 3 if your career allows for it. I personnally have trouble in choosing my career episodes as I would have 4 and maybe 5 relevant ones that would really contribute in their own way and I'm not too sure where to find some advice on how to choose only 3 of them, hence my question. Thank you for any insight!


You can only upload three episodes on your application. Have a look at this:

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....sment/msa_applicants_user_guide_july_2015.pdf

However, check your msa assessment route. If your degree is in accordance with AQF or Washington Accord, you wont need to go through the CDR process


----------



## sharyfor (Feb 8, 2016)

Dear 
I submitted my CDR on 28 Oct 2016. Till now I didn't received any reply from EA. Approx how much time they take for assessment. I didn't applied through Fast track, that was a mistake


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharyfor said:


> Dear
> I submitted my CDR on 28 Oct 2016. Till now I didn't received any reply from EA. Approx how much time they take for assessment. I didn't applied through Fast track, that was a mistake



Well without Fast Track, it takes 3-4 months to pick up. You are already at 3.5 months now, so maybe wait or send them an email asking the situation of your case.

For CDR, depending on your case, it might take another 1-3 months to assess whether you applied for work exp + PhD. This you can't Fast Track as it is dependent on our case.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> You can only upload three episodes on your application. Have a look at this:
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org....sment/msa_applicants_user_guide_july_2015.pdf
> 
> However, check your msa assessment route. If your degree is in accordance with AQF or Washington Accord, you wont need to go through the CDR process



Hi, thanks. Yes I saw in the booklet that it's only three, was just wondering if I could still you know, add one. Guess not! 

Do you know if, for immigration purposes, it makes any difference to be assessed as Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist though (regarding my choice of career episodes)? 

My degree is a Master's Degree from France. I checked and didn't find that France is included in any of the accords, unfortunately...


----------



## hammadtahir (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello !!!
Anyone has an idea about the current processing Time for EA evaluation on Fast Track.
I applied on 17 Jan 2017 and still waiting.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hammadtahir said:


> Hello !!!
> Anyone has an idea about the current processing Time for EA evaluation on Fast Track.
> I applied on 17 Jan 2017 and still waiting.


You may need to wait 38 days (26 working days) for Fast Track now.


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Do anyone have idea how much time will it take once the status is changed to assessment in progress,I have submitted additional documents requested and mine is non accord degree. Please if anybody has got psitive outcome plz share the details of submission n outcome.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Sevy said:


> Hi, thanks. Yes I saw in the booklet that it's only three, was just wondering if I could still you know, add one. Guess not!
> 
> Do you know if, for immigration purposes, it makes any difference to be assessed as Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist though (regarding my choice of career episodes)?
> 
> My degree is a Master's Degree from France. I checked and didn't find that France is included in any of the accords, unfortunately...


My application is still under assessment so can't tell, but the distinction between Professional Engineer and Engineering Technologist is made on page 33 and page 36 of MSA booklet

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s/Migration Skills Assessment/msa_booklet.pdf

And from the discussions here on this forum, I presume that Engineering Technologist can claim only 10 points as their degree is counted as of a three year programme and also there is a huge waiting list


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> My application is still under assessment so can't tell, but the distinction between Professional Engineer and Engineering Technologist is made on page 33 and page 36 of MSA booklet
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s/Migration Skills Assessment/msa_booklet.pdf
> 
> And from the discussions here on this forum, I presume that Engineering Technologist can claim only 10 points as their degree is counted as of a three year programme and also there is a huge waiting list


No. Engineering Technologist and Professional Engineer claim the same 15 points. The only difference is the subsection code.



> Occupations:
> 
> 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
> 233912 Agricultural Engineer
> ...


Professional Engineer's gets their degree on assessment as they did, so all the code above except 233914. I am not sure about 233999 though.

233914 is for all the Aero, Agri, Biomed, Env, Chem, Mech, Mechatronics, Civil, Structural, Telecom, and any Engg you can think of that is either 3 year degree or not good enough for Australian standard- they are all thrown into the wretched 233914 basket.

I have no idea if the Engineering Associate gets 15 points , but I think they get 10 points since their degree is assessed as Diploma.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Edit: So, if you are a Mechanical assessed as Professional Engineer, you get 2335. if not, then you get 233914. Same for Civil, you get 2332 or else 233914. I think the quota for 2339 needs to be raised considering so many different engineers makes up 2339.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No. Engineering Technologist and Professional Engineer claim the same 15 points. The only difference is the subsection code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for the clarification


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Disgusting, it takes so much of time for assessment n they leave us in dock about the progress. I think it's time somebody should assess engineers australia association.This invitation round also I will not be able to participate.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Well, thanks for the clarification


If you haven't applied under Fast Track, I would say you should go ahead and do it, so you don't miss out on 189 invite this year. Without Fast Track, even if you applied 6th Jan, you might not get it by June.



nitinr2011 said:


> Disgusting, it takes so much of time for assessment n they leave us in dock about the progress. I think it's time somebody should assess engineers australia association.This invitation round also I will not be able to participate.


I know. Since, now everyone is Fast Track, there is no more Fast Track. The excess money should have been used to hire more staffs and assessors, not take it as a way to give your application priority first.


----------



## Hannu (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi, i got my EA +ve assessment today which i applied on jan 06 2017..


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hannu said:


> Hi, i got my EA +ve assessment today which i applied on jan 06 2017..


 Is yours accord approved degree??


----------



## Hannu (Dec 2, 2016)

No, mine is non accord degree


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hannu said:


> No, mine is non accord degree


sorry forgot ,congrats.


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hannu said:


> No, mine is non accord degree


did u get any additional documents request?


----------



## Hannu (Dec 2, 2016)

nitinr2011 said:


> did u get any additional documents request?


Thank you..yes, i got a request to upload a good resolution passport size photograph.


----------



## Hannu (Dec 2, 2016)

Actually accessor asked it for yesterday. And i uploaded on the same day and got outcome today.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

hammadtahir said:


> Hello !!!
> Anyone has an idea about the current processing Time for EA evaluation on Fast Track.
> I applied on 17 Jan 2017 and still waiting.


Even I applied on 17th Jan Fast Track. Let me know if your status changes.


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hannu said:


> Thank you..yes, i got a request to upload a good resolution passport size photograph.


Hi and Congrats on the positive outcome. Did you claim work experience and if so how many years? What profession did you apply for and did you get the same profession?


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Did any one know abt asessor response time for query raised?
My case, asessor asked for modified carieer narratives as per MSA booklet pg .19
Modified & submitted on 11th Feb,2017
Status shows asessment in progress ...
Awaiting for a positive reply .....


----------



## faysal_immi (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I had submitted for the assessment on 14th Jan 2017 without fast track. So in order to save some time, is it possible to choose the option of fast track now after submission?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

faysal_immi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I had submitted for the assessment on 14th Jan 2017 without fast track. So in order to save some time, is it possible to choose the option of fast track now after submission?


Yes.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/fast-track



> *How do I Fast Track my MSA application?*
> 
> If you are going to submit a new applications, simply select 'Fast Track' when completing your application online.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannu (Dec 2, 2016)

MaCK12 said:


> Hi and Congrats on the positive outcome. Did you claim work experience and if so how many years? What profession did you apply for and did you get the same profession?


Hi, my bachelor degree is Electronics and Communication. In November i applied EA for Electronics Engineer 233411 and i got possitive outcome for the same..since then it became harder for electronics to get invitation with 60 points..so i decided to change the occupation and applied for Telecommunications Engineer 263311 on 06 Jan 2017..after 26 working days i got possitive outcome for what i applied. I submitted eoi same day i.e yesterday morning and got invited by night..and today iam going to lodge visa..so this is my whole story.. Thanks


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Finally got my assessment results today
Missed latest invitation round....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Finally got my assessment results today
> Missed latest invitation round....


Congrats ! What's your total point ? You can update your signature.


----------



## hammadtahir (Oct 17, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> Even I applied on 17th Jan Fast Track. Let me know if your status changes.


i am expecting the result by 24/25 March.
Follow me on immitracker..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sara26 said:


> Finally got my assessment results today
> Missed latest invitation round....




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faysal_immi (Dec 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes.
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/fast-track


I just did fast track for my CDR Application after the initial submission on 14th Jan 2017. After one month i realised that its worth spending for the fast track. Guys please guide what will happen next?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

What are basic requirements to get assessed in professional engineering? I have heard most of the people are being assessed in Engineering technologist despite having professional experience. Is it mandatory to have professional experience to be assessed in professional engineering or a well written CDR and qualification can get you that ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

faysal_immi said:


> I just did fast track for my CDR Application after the initial submission on 14th Jan 2017. After one month i realised that its worth spending for the fast track. Guys please guide what will happen next?


Well now your case will be picked up within 36 days max. It may happen in 21 days also.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> What are basic requirements to get assessed in professional engineering? I have heard most of the people are being assessed in Engineering technologist despite having professional experience. Is it mandatory to have professional experience to be assessed in professional engineering or a well written CDR and qualification can get you that ?


This booklet has all the answers. If you qualify for Professional Engineering, you will find out.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s/Migration Skills Assessment/msa_booklet.pdf


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

It's worth spending money on fast track. Normal service has significantly longer response time. With current turnaround it may take upto 26 working days (excluding weekends and holidays). If you have a positive outcome from EA, you will be able to apply EOI for skill independent visa. Invitation usually takes longer tome if your occupations falls under pro-rata skill. With successful invitation through EOI, you are eligible to apply for PR.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> It's worth spending money on fast track. Normal service has significantly longer response time. With current turnaround it may take upto 26 working days (excluding weekends and holidays). If you have a positive outcome from EA, you will be able to apply EOI for skill independent visa. Invitation usually takes longer tome if your occupations falls under pro-rata skill. With successful invitation through EOI, you are eligible to apply for PR.


Yes it is. Without Fast Track, your case won't be picked up before 4 months. Then you can add whatever it takes for CDR assessment + others.


----------



## Wombat0285 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am new here and this is my first post. My husband applied with Engineers Australia on 30.1.17 to asses his degree under the Sydney Accord. He is an Electronics Engineer with over 8 years experience.

The British Engineering Council told us per Email that his Bachelor Degree is accepted under the Sydney Accord. So we hope that Engineers Australia will assess this within a few weeks. How long does this usually take? On the day when he applied the website said up to 8 weeks.

We hope that if everything goes well that we can apply for the 189 permanent residency visa.
We also noticed that because I am originally from Germany that I have to go for the IELTS Exam. My exam is in early April. 
Does anyone know how long the whole process usually takes?
I have lived and worked on the Central Coast NSW in Australia for almost two years before. This was from 2008-2009 with a working holiday visa. 
My husband and I hope that if everything works out to make a move within 12-15 months.
Thanks everyone for reading.


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi anyone who applied for CDR on 15th of Jan 2017 and got response? 
Also can anyone guide me about bridging visa C.Thanks in advance


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Wombat0285 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here and this is my first post. My husband applied with Engineers Australia on 30.1.17 to asses his degree under the Sydney Accord. He is an Electronics Engineer with over 8 years experience.
> 
> The British Engineering Council told us per Email that his Bachelor Degree is accepted under the Sydney Accord. So we hope that Engineers Australia will assess this within a few weeks. How long does this usually take? On the day when he applied the website said up to 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Well 4 months if not Fast Track to pick up the case.

If Fast track, then 18-36 days to pick up. Since it's accord degree it will be quick, maybe an extra week or two after that.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Jakin said:


> What are basic requirements to get assessed in professional engineering? I have heard most of the people are being assessed in Engineering technologist despite having professional experience. Is it mandatory to have professional experience to be assessed in professional engineering or a well written CDR and qualification can get you that ?


If one wants to be assessed as PE, primely depends on the way they present their experience, their exposure to particular field in their CEs.

CEs play the crucial role ,so write CEs in your own words , doesn't matter how many you write.

Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Wombat0285 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here and this is my first post. My husband applied with Engineers Australia on 30.1.17 to asses his degree under the Sydney Accord. He is an Electronics Engineer with over 8 years experience.
> 
> The British Engineering Council told us per Email that his Bachelor Degree is accepted under the Sydney Accord. So we hope that Engineers Australia will assess this within a few weeks. How long does this usually take? On the day when he applied the website said up to 8 weeks.
> 
> ...



Generally, for Sydney accord and Washington accord, they complete within one or two weeks ,if number of applicants are less. so it depends on number of same applications reached EA which no way one can learn about.

Your working holiday visa, play no role in the visa you are going to apply except to reveal in form 80.

Lastly, as you have already prepared to wait between 12-15 months, thats enough for whole process I guess.

Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

CTK said:


> Hi anyone who applied for CDR on 15th of Jan 2017 and got response?
> Also can anyone guide me about bridging visa C.Thanks in advance


onshore applicants will receive it,once they lodge application depending on their current visa conditions.


----------



## Wombat0285 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Ok so I can see that just having to verify the Sydney Accord application is faster and could take anything from a few weeks to maybe a few months. We did not go for the fast track though. 
We would move to Australia with our two dogs which is very expensive which is why we try to cut the cost a bit. But on the EA website it said that it would take around 8 weeks to get it processed. So we hope that it won't take longer than that. At the same time we are getting our dogs ready just now with vaccinations and papers as this alone takes 9 months! 
Thanks again everyone for your replies and helpful informations.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Wombat0285 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. Ok so I can see that just having to verify the Sydney Accord application is faster and could take anything from a few weeks to maybe a few months. We did not go for the fast track though.
> We would move to Australia with our two dogs which is very expensive which is why we try to cut the cost a bit. But on the EA website it said that it would take around 8 weeks to get it processed. So we hope that it won't take longer than that. At the same time we are getting our dogs ready just now with vaccinations and papers as this alone takes 9 months!
> Thanks again everyone for your replies and helpful informations.


I already answered this before, but here it is again anyway. 8 weeks is after they pick up your case. It takes 4 months to pick up case without Fast Track.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-processing-time-frame-497.html#post11974929


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Wombat0285 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. Ok so I can see that just having to verify the Sydney Accord application is faster and could take anything from a few weeks to maybe a few months. We did not go for the fast track though.
> We would move to Australia with our two dogs which is very expensive which is why we try to cut the cost a bit. But on the EA website it said that it would take around 8 weeks to get it processed. So we hope that it won't take longer than that. At the same time we are getting our dogs ready just now with vaccinations and papers as this alone takes 9 months!
> Thanks again everyone for your replies and helpful informations.



Only thing help you to expedite your assessment is contacting EA through mail, which I generally, did and got it on time.
But, write them the reasons, whenever I approached EA, I got what i was looking for within 48 hours as promised.

So I suggest you to contact EA for clarifications.


----------



## Wombat0285 (Feb 15, 2017)

Okay thank you for your reply! Oh wow 4 months just to pick up the case is quite a long time then! We were hoping to go for the visa application by this summer and then move early next year. We might fast track it after all then..


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hannu said:


> Hi, my bachelor degree is Electronics and Communication. In November i applied EA for Electronics Engineer 233411 and i got possitive outcome for the same..since then it became harder for electronics to get invitation with 60 points..so i decided to change the occupation and applied for Telecommunications Engineer 263311 on 06 Jan 2017..after 26 working days i got possitive outcome for what i applied. I submitted eoi same day i.e yesterday morning and got invited by night..and today iam going to lodge visa..so this is my whole story.. Thanks


Can you be kind enough to withdraw your EOI for electronics, so that we waiting guys can get a better chance
Thanks buddy.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys, what arethe chances that electronics engineer will not be taken off the SOL list come nect year. What are your predictions and opinions, pls I need them

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Guys, what arethe chances that electronics engineer will not be taken off the SOL list come nect year. What are your predictions and opinions, pls I need them
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


No one knows about anything. But most likely will stay. They only removed Mining and Petroleum Engg cos of mining crash in Australia. There is a huge pressure to remove Doctors and GP, and they decided against it. So, lets hope they don't remove any.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No one knows about anything. But most likely will stay. They only removed Mining and Petroleum Engg cos of mining crash in Australia. There is a huge pressure to remove Doctors and GP, and they decided against it. So, lets hope they don't remove any.


I m.hopeful... I hope things ease up and we all get our desired ITAs and grants..
When do you expect to receive your invite?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> I m.hopeful... I hope things ease up and we all get our desired ITAs and grants..
> When do you expect to receive your invite?
> 
> __________________________________
> ...


Well I won't get 189. I am hoping for 190 NSW. I am willing to wait till July if it's guaranteed my occupation won't be removed. I don't care as long as I get it.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well I won't get 189. I am hoping for 190 NSW. I am willing to wait till July if it's guaranteed my occupation won't be removed. I don't care as long as I get it.


Wait, how many points?... And you think you can never get 189 even in July?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well I won't get 189. I am hoping for 190 NSW. I am willing to wait till July if it's guaranteed my occupation won't be removed. I don't care as long as I get it.


I think the sickening thing about this PR application is not the money, but the wait. Very worrying and anxious wait. 

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Wait, how many points?... And you think you can never get 189 even in July?


The quota is finished. At least I can apply with 20 English points and no experience. I feel for those Accounting and Auditors guys. They been waiting for 4-5 months at 70 points and a lot of them won't get it this year. At this rate, it may hit 75 points soon.



mctowel said:


> I think the sickening thing about this PR application is not the money, but the wait. Very worrying and anxious wait.


Exactly. If it is guaranteed my occupation is still in July, I will leave this board and come back in July to take my 189 invite. But not knowing is the scariest thing.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> The quota is finished. At least I can apply with 20 English points and no experience. I feel for those Accounting and Auditors guys. They been waiting for 4-5 months at 70 points and a lot of them won't get it this year. At this rate, it may hit 75 points soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. If it is guaranteed my occupation is still in July, I will leave this board and come back in July to take my 189 invite. But not knowing is the scariest thing.


How many points have you got.. The breakdown.. I cant fully view your signature on tapatalk

It is scary.. I m trying to be hopeful cos after all the analysis we do, its still based on the government's decision.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> How many points have you got.. The breakdown.. I cant fully view your signature on tapatalk
> 
> It is scary.. I m trying to be hopeful cos after all the analysis we do, its still based on the government's decision.
> 
> ...



I got 65. PTE-20, Age-30, Edu-15= 65 points


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi All.
I applied for fast track CDR on 15th Jan. I spoke to EA today and it looks like I will surely miss 1st March invitation round. I am applying as Telecomm Eng with 60 points.
Now my question is my student visa expires on 15th March and I have worked hard to save my expenses on TR. Is there any way I could stay further then 15th March without having to aply for TR?
Any help at this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

CTK said:


> Hi All.
> I applied for fast track CDR on 15th Jan. I spoke to EA today and it looks like I will surely miss 1st March invitation round. I am applying as Telecomm Eng with 60 points.
> Now my question is my student visa expires on 15th March and I have worked hard to save my expenses on TR. Is there any way I could stay further then 15th March without having to aply for TR?
> Any help at this will be greatly appreciated.


Hey, I'm an onshore student as well. I've spoken to a few agents before but I did not hire them.

The word is, if you can't get an invitation/apply for Skilled 189 before 15th March, you will most definitely need to apply for TR 485. Once you've applied for 189, you'll be granted immediately a Bridging Visa A.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

incyann said:


> Hey, I'm an onshore student as well. I've spoken to a few agents before but I did not hire them.
> 
> The word is, if you can't get an invitation/apply for Skilled 189 before 15th March, you will most definitely need to apply for TR 485. Once you've applied for 189, you'll be granted immediately a Bridging Visa A.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I am so mad at EA .just because of them I will have to pay extra money without any reason.Its like they are taking ages and I will miss my round. One more question : once it says Queued for assessment for CDR how may days it can take?.I am hoping they do it before 1st of march


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Heyy all got my outcome positive.Applied on 30/12/16 and submitted additional documents on 4th of Feb.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CTK said:


> Hi All.
> I applied for fast track CDR on 15th Jan. I spoke to EA today and it looks like I will surely miss 1st March invitation round. I am applying as Telecomm Eng with 60 points.
> Now my question is my student visa expires on 15th March and I have worked hard to save my expenses on TR. Is there any way I could stay further then 15th March without having to aply for TR?
> Any help at this will be greatly appreciated.


Does the date on your Visa says 15 march or you already added 15-45 extra days given by DIBP ? As far as I can remember you can stay 30-45 days extra even after your Visa date. Talk to the DIBP office in Australia and find out.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CTK said:


> I am so mad at EA .just because of them I will have to pay extra money without any reason.Its like they are taking ages and I will miss my round. One more question : once it says Queued for assessment for CDR how may days it can take?.I am hoping they do it before 1st of march


Well I got it in 18 days when it was 15 working days. Now it takes 26 working days or 36 days.


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

CTK said:


> I am so mad at EA .just because of them I will have to pay extra money without any reason.Its like they are taking ages and I will miss my round. One more question : once it says Queued for assessment for CDR how may days it can take?.I am hoping they do it before 1st of march


Well, you'll have to be patient even though you're frustrated. You could have submitted for a CDR last year instead of now which is so close to your visa expiry date. Nonetheless, what done is done. 

I did mine according to the Australian Pathway, so it literally took less than 1 hour for them to give me an outcome after they picked up my case. I waited for about 16 working days.

But from what I've gathered, CDR assessment takes a longer time because the process is more complicated. I can't give you an exact time frame so I'd suggest you chat to others regarding this matter.


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Does the date on your Visa says 15 march or you already added 15-45 extra days given by DIBP ? As far as I can remember you can stay 30-45 days extra even after your Visa date. Talk to the DIBP office in Australia and find out.


Well in my visa it says 15th march. wouldn't it be an invalid stay after that?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CTK said:


> Well in my visa it says 15th march. wouldn't it be an invalid stay after that?


Well you can ask DIBP. My cousin stayed after expiry date, since she told me DIBP gives you 30-45 days to get to another visa or make travel arrangements, but that was 4 years ago. You can find out about today's rule/situation. Make an appointment to the DIBP or just make a visit.


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

Well i did apply on 15th of jan and they announced 26 working days after 20th jan. so i was in time they changed their rules! ..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

CTK said:


> Well in my visa it says 15th march. wouldn't it be an invalid stay after that?




Generally, after visa expiry, 28 days for departure, In some cases, they give a grace up to 3 months. Contact your nearest DIBP ( only source who can confirm) regarding your grace stay after visa expiry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

incyann said:


> Well, you'll have to be patient even though you're frustrated. You could have submitted for a CDR last year instead of now which is so close to your visa expiry date. Nonetheless, what done is done.
> 
> I did mine according to the Australian Pathway, so it literally took less than 1 hour for them to give me an outcome after they picked up my case. I waited for about 16 working days.
> 
> But from what I've gathered, CDR assessment takes a longer time because the process is more complicated. I can't give you an exact time frame so I'd suggest you chat to others regarding this matter.


Well i did apply on 15th of jan and they announced 26 working days after 20th jan. so i was in time they changed their rules! ..
I am in contact with them via email


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CTK said:


> Well i did apply on 15th of jan and they announced 26 working days after 20th jan. so i was in time they changed their rules! ..


So, that's 38 days = 22 Feb to pick up your case + whatever it may take to do CDR.


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Generally, after visa expiry, 28 days for departure, In some cases, they give a grace up to 3 months. Contact your nearest DIBP ( only source who can confirm) regarding your grace stay after visa expiry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely looking forward with this advice going to contact them Thanks


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> So, that's 38 days = 22 Feb to pick up your case + whatever it may take to do CDR.


I came up with same calculations but they told me an assessor will be allocated on 23rd feb and from that day count 1 week for your result.


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I need help in this as I never saw such a response from EA with anyone else. I am a Mechanical Engineer with more than 6 years experience. I worked for 4 companies. Company A experience= 10 months, Company B= 18 months, Company C= 13 months. Company D which is current company= >30 months. I only had full documents for companies C & D so I thought I will get positive assessment for these two companies but I got the following response from the assessor. 
"· If only two of your four work experiences are recognised by Engineers Australia, this could have a negative effect in the outcome of your application with the Department of Immigration, as they will see that you don’t comply with the EA requirements for professional engineer in part of your professional career, so you won’t be able to claim the extra points you are most likely hoping to get through this assessment;
· If you are happy, I will finalise your assessment based on all the other documentation provided, including your career episodes, recognising you as a professional engineer, but without work experience, which it could have a more positive outcome from the Department of Immigration."

Can anybody please help and explain me what does this actually mean and how should I reply? I can still get the +3 years positively assessed from EA or not? I need only these 3 years to apply for EOI. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Fahadzahoor (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, 
I just submitted my application for assessment with EA for Electrnics Engineer. I just noticed a mistake i did after submitting mu application. With one of the career episodes i wrote down wrong title to be precise that episode was based on my work in a unit called VLSI design techniques. But mistakenly i wrote down the title of the episode as Digital signal processing which was my other career episode title. . So its just the mistake with the title rest of the episode is fine. So i was concerned is it gonna be a problem? Can anybody please help ke out how can I rectify this issue? 

Thanks
fahad Zahoor


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Fahadzahoor said:


> Hi,
> I just submitted my application for assessment with EA for Electrnics Engineer. I just noticed a mistake i did after submitting mu application. With one of the career episodes i wrote down wrong title to be precise that episode was based on my work in a unit called VLSI design techniques. But mistakenly i wrote down the title of the episode as Digital signal processing which was my other career episode title. . So its just the mistake with the title rest of the episode is fine. So i was concerned is it gonna be a problem? Can anybody please help ke out how can I rectify this issue?
> 
> Thanks
> fahad Zahoor


Email EA or your CO about it.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Fahadzahoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just submitted my application for assessment with EA for Electrnics Engineer. I just noticed a mistake i did after submitting mu application. With one of the career episodes i wrote down wrong title to be precise that episode was based on my work in a unit called VLSI design techniques. But mistakenly i wrote down the title of the episode as Digital signal processing which was my other career episode title. . So its just the mistake with the title rest of the episode is fine. So i was concerned is it gonna be a problem? Can anybody please help ke out how can I rectify this issue?
> 
> ...




Correct them, send a copy to their e- mail explainatikn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi guys i have also done a silly mistake on writting the career episode. My work part is fine on the episode. However, I forgot to paraphrase the general description of university information. Now I am wondering would that cause any plagiarism issue. Should i notice EA about this or wait for them to turn around ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Hi guys i have also done a silly mistake on writting the career episode. My work part is fine on the episode. However, I forgot to paraphrase the general description of university information. Now I am wondering would that cause any plagiarism issue. Should i notice EA about this or wait for them to turn around ?


They will be able to find it is plagiarised, that's for sure. But since it's such a minor thing and probably doesn't affect your CDR much, they may ignore it. But that's my opinion.


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Can someone please explain this if they had similar situation? 



Saud131 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need help in this as I never saw such a response from EA with anyone else. I am a Mechanical Engineer with more than 6 years experience. I worked for 4 companies. Company A experience= 10 months, Company B= 18 months, Company C= 13 months. Company D which is current company= >30 months. I only had full documents for companies C & D so I thought I will get positive assessment for these two companies but I got the following response from the assessor.
> "· If only two of your four work experiences are recognised by Engineers Australia, this could have a negative effect in the outcome of your application with the Department of Immigration, as they will see that you don’t comply with the EA requirements for professional engineer in part of your professional career, so you won’t be able to claim the extra points you are most likely hoping to get through this assessment;
> ...


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

Saud131 said:


> Can someone please explain this if they had similar situation?


I am not sure but you can call them and ask in detail they are helpful.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Saud131 said:


> Can someone please explain this if they had similar situation?


Your options are:

Provide whatever documents you can provide to your assessor and mail him/her stating these are the only docs you can provide and request to assess all your work experience.


Second, go ahead as assessor said, but It creates a prob as assessor said.


thirdly, assess all your WE, while lodging EOI, mark A&B Irrelevant and C&D relevant to avoid further hassles in visa processing.


Lastly, mail your assessor and ask what is required and why the first two WEs can not be recognized, what changes or docs are required to assess.


Good luck


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

To put things in perspective from my observation. I dont think they will be invites for all backlogs in the first round of July for pro rata occupations. The reason for the high invites in July 2016 for electronics and technologist was because they were not prorata in the previous financial year (2015/2016). Hence, after the first few invitation rounds, they went pro rata.

The ICT and accounting occupations remained pro rata from the 2015/2016 to 2016/2017 and pro rata is calculated by dividing the total invites to be issued by the number of invitation rounds... So, with 1000 invites for next July, in a prorata occupation,...it will lead to around 42 invites per round.

Doing the maths, the advantage is a slight increase in invites for each round from July, but not a guarantee that all backlogs will be invited.

Who shares the same opinion?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you JP Mosa. This is helpful.




JP Mosa said:


> Your options are:
> 
> Provide whatever documents you can provide to your assessor and mail him/her stating these are the only docs you can provide and request to assess all your work experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

what about 233512 and doe is 22nd Nov 2016 with 60 points. shall i get invitation on July


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

islam03 said:


> what about 233512 and doe is 22nd Nov 2016 with 60 points. shall i get invitation on July


If you have good English scores, you may get 190 NSW. Else July is your most likely hope if it follows trend of last year when 60 pointers were invited in the first few months.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> To put things in perspective from my observation. I dont think they will be invites for all backlogs in the first round of July for pro rata occupations. The reason for the high invites in July 2016 for electronics and technologist was because they were not prorata in the previous financial year (2015/2016). Hence, after the first few invitation rounds, they went pro rata.
> 
> The ICT and accounting occupations remained pro rata from the 2015/2016 to 2016/2017 and pro rata is calculated by dividing the total invites to be issued by the number of invitation rounds... So, with 1000 invites for next July, in a prorata occupation,...it will lead to around 42 invites per round.
> 
> ...


This is indeed a great point you made. If they invite all the backlogs, there won't be sufficient spot left for the future invitation. However, it depends completey on how they code their system. They can even remove the pro-rata occupation from the list. We just pray and hope.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> To put things in perspective from my observation. I dont think they will be invites for all backlogs in the first round of July for pro rata occupations. The reason for the high invites in July 2016 for electronics and technologist was because they were not prorata in the previous financial year (2015/2016). Hence, after the first few invitation rounds, they went pro rata.
> 
> The ICT and accounting occupations remained pro rata from the 2015/2016 to 2016/2017 and pro rata is calculated by dividing the total invites to be issued by the number of invitation rounds... So, with 1000 invites for next July, in a prorata occupation,...it will lead to around 42 invites per round.
> 
> ...





Jakin said:


> This is indeed a great point you made. If they invite all the backlogs, there won't be sufficient spot left for the future invitation. However, it depends completey on how they code their system. They can even remove the pro-rata occupation from the list. We just pray and hope.


Well unfortunately (for me) they did. They invited around 559 people by July-August with 60 points as minimum. If they had Pro Rata with 65 points minimum since July 2016, I would have gotten a sure invite next round now. Now, I won't get an invite this year even though I have better points than those guys in July.

The problem with Accounting and ICT is that, even if they tried to clear the backlog of 60 pointers or even 65 pointers, they will fill up the whole quota in July and there would still be thousands left waiting.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Jakin said:


> This is indeed a great point you made. If they invite all the backlogs, there won't be sufficient spot left for the future invitation. However, it depends completey on how they code their system. They can even remove the pro-rata occupation from the list. We just pray and hope.


Its scary, I doubt they'll remove the prorata completely as accounting/auditors have gone berserk. The only positive is that they fail and wont get close to meet the total immigration quota for the year. There is no news from dipb to indicate what can happen come July. We re just hopeful

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well unfortunately (for me) they did. They invited around 559 people by July-August with 60 points as minimum. If they had Pro Rata with 65 points minimum since July 2016, I would have gotten a sure invite next round now. Now, I won't get an invite this year even though I have better points than those guys in July.
> 
> The problem with Accounting and ICT is that, even if they tried to clear the backlog of 60 pointers or even 65 pointers, they will fill up the whole quota in July and there would still be thousands left waiting.


Its really tough cos many 70 pointers wil join between April when the ceiling fills, and July at the start of the new ceiling, sending people back...Only guarantee I see come July is more stability...That is rather than 17 per round, it will be around 42 per round covering some lapses... Personally, all I need is 5 freaking points 

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Well unfortunately (for me) they did. They invited around 559 people by July-August with 60 points as minimum. If they had Pro Rata with 65 points minimum since July 2016, I would have gotten a sure invite next round now. Now, I won't get an invite this year even though I have better points than those guys in July.
> ...


Lets say, the backlog is left with 200 applicants [ 50 70 pointers, 50 65 pointers and 100 60 pointers]. So, all the 200 applicants will be invited at the same time during 2017 july-august ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Its really tough cos many 70 pointers wil join between April when the ceiling fills, and July at the start of the new ceiling, sending people back...Only guarantee I see come July is more stability...That is rather than 17 per round, it will be around 42 per round covering some lapses... Personally, all I need is 5 freaking points
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


They don't invite 17 or 28 people in July. They invite 400-500 at once in July. Then they put Pro Rata and invited 17 per round for 2335 since then.



Jakin said:


> Lets say, the backlog is left with 200 applicants [ 50 70 pointers, 50 65 pointers and 100 60 pointers]. So, all the 200 applicants will be invited at the same time during 2017 july-august ?


Well they invited 400+ in July for 2339 and they did for most other and even more.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Its really tough cos many 70 pointers wil join between April when the ceiling fills, and July at the start of the new ceiling, sending people back...Only guarantee I see come July is more stability...That is rather than 17 per round, it will be around 42 per round covering some lapses... Personally, all I need is 5 freaking points
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Why you need 5 points ? 2334 needs 60 points. Your invite is expected on 29 March not July. Don't confuse 2334 with 2335 or 2339.
You should be getting PCC, Medicals and others ready. This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## hammadtahir (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello !!!
Anyone who applied for RSA EA Assessment after 17th Jan 2017 on Fast Track and received the assessment result ??
Please update.

Thank You.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear members,

Our EA assessment is valid for how many years ?
Anyone have clear idea about it?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Our EA assessment is valid for how many years ?
> Anyone have clear idea about it?


Usually no expiration date. But as far as I know, I think 5 years for DIBP.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hammadtahir said:


> Hello !!!
> Anyone who applied for RSA EA Assessment after 17th Jan 2017 on Fast Track and received the assessment result ??
> Please update.
> 
> Thank You.


Well the current turnaround time is 26 working days or 38 days. So, may be wait till 24 Feb 2017.


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

Outcome granted...


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

CTK said:


> Outcome granted...


Many many congratulations. When did you apply ?


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Saud131 said:


> Thank you JP Mosa. This is helpful.





Dear Saud

Can you please tell me which documents did you submitt for your Experience A&B?

And which documents you submitt for experience C&D.

Regards,


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Many many congratulations. When did you apply ?


15th jan 2017


----------



## hammadtahir (Oct 17, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Our EA assessment is valid for how many years ?
> Anyone have clear idea about it?


Is is valid for 3 Years..


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

Mine is taking so long! I've applied on the 19th of December(MSA+RSE+ fast track).. it changed to assessment in progress on the 21 st of January.. haven't heard anything after that :/


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Oliveiras said:


> Mine is taking so long! I've applied on the 19th of December(MSA+RSE+ fast track).. it changed to assessment in progress on the 21 st of January.. haven't heard anything after that :/


Same here; applied on 22nd Dec, went under assessment on 27th January and haven;t heard anything after that....what occupation did you apply for? i guess its got something to do with that also.


----------



## parth171 (Feb 15, 2017)

CTK said:


> Definitely looking forward with this advice going to contact them Thanks


Hey CTK, 
I am also facing the same dilemma of waiting for the assessment from EA. My student visa ends on 15th march and i dont want to spend money on the temporary visa fees. So, incase u have contacted DIBP regarding visa grace period of 28 days or more, please can you share the information with me.


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Maxkhan,

I had submitted only reference letter for Company A and some pay slips for Company B. That time I was not on the sponsorship of these companies so that is all what I had which turned out to be insufficient documentation for assessment. 
For companies C and D I submitted experience letters as per EA as well as Iqama copies for both companies. These worked very fine. 


Regards,
Saud





Maxkhan said:


> Dear Saud
> 
> Can you please tell me which documents did you submitt for your Experience A&B?
> 
> ...


----------



## malikkhowaja (Dec 10, 2015)

Can anybody help me with current time frame for EA assessment without fast track.

I have tried sending couple of Blank status emails past two weeks, However, they are not responding.

No auto-response received.

Can Anybody do the follow up on my behalf and let me know the last date they picked for EA Assessment (without fast track)

PS: Plz don't tell it takes 4 months and so, I need the exact last date they picked. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

malikkhowaja said:


> Can anybody help me with current time frame for EA assessment without fast track.
> 
> I have tried sending couple of Blank status emails past two weeks, However, they are not responding.
> 
> ...


Blank status doesn't work anymore.

You can get a rough idea here of the timeline: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker 

You can call them yourself and ask as well. But they will also tell you four months.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Saud131 said:


> Hi Maxkhan,
> 
> I had submitted only reference letter for Company A and some pay slips for Company B. That time I was not on the sponsorship of these companies so that is all what I had which turned out to be insufficient documentation for assessment.
> For companies C and D I submitted experience letters as per EA as well as Iqama copies for both companies. These worked very fine.
> ...



Dear Saud ,

Thanks for your detailed reply.

I have a query to discuss with you prior to launch my EA application.

I have 6 years experience with my present job and have all the documents for employment assessment from EA like reference letters, payslips, contract and third party evidences.

Apart from this i have 2 years experience in Pakistan for which i have some certificates and like job offer , reference letter etc. But i am not interested to claim these 2 years of job experience.

In your suggestion what documents i need to attach for my relevant employment assessment for the 6 years and what for the 2 years ?

Are reference letters etc are required to attach for the experience of 2 years for which i am least interested to claim any points ?

Please advice.

Note : Seniors in the forum can also give their output to address the situation properly.

Best Regards,


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Dear Maxkhan,

Thank you for your question.

For your 6 years experience you will have to submit your reference letter AND third party evidence only (iqama copy/visa copy/GOSI letter etc). But if you do submit other documents (like payslips/bank statement/contract/offer letter etc) which will strengthen your case. Some assessors may also ask for them if they wanted. As I mentioned earlier, I submitted only letter and iqama copies and assessor was satisfied with it.

For your 2 years in Pakistan, Yes, you will have to submit a reference letter AND income tax report from FBR or any such thing. Third party evidence is a strict requirement by EA else they will not consider this experience.

Hope this helps. 

Kind Regards,
Saud


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Saud131 said:


> Dear Maxkhan,
> 
> Thank you for your question.
> 
> ...




Dear Saud,

Thanks for your useful and detailed reply . 

Thanks for your necessary guidance in this regard.

Best Regards,


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Update:

My status changed to assessment in progress today. I was also asked to provide additional documents.


----------



## JD_Civil (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello friends,
I need to know information from all of you that,
If I am applying as a Civil Engineer for Skill Assessment does I require work experience?
As I am not having work experience related to Civil Engineering after completion of Masters in CIvil Engineering.
If I show work experience of 1 year and I don't want to claim points related to work experience then does EA or DIBP check or verify with employer
Awaiting ur reply...


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

parth171 said:


> Hey CTK,
> I am also facing the same dilemma of waiting for the assessment from EA. My student visa ends on 15th march and i dont want to spend money on the temporary visa fees. So, incase u have contacted DIBP regarding visa grace period of 28 days or more, please can you share the information with me.


Well I did not had that patience so I waited for CDR for few more days and got result.I will rather suggest to contact EA as they are very helpful.


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

malikkhowaja said:


> Can anybody help me with current time frame for EA assessment without fast track.
> 
> I have tried sending couple of Blank status emails past two weeks, However, they are not responding.
> 
> ...


Just call them give your ID they are helpful they will also tell you which day they are currently assessing.


----------



## parth171 (Feb 15, 2017)

CTK said:


> Well I did not had that patience so I waited for CDR for few more days and got result.I will rather suggest to contact EA as they are very helpful.


Thanks mate. I guess its better to deal with EA than DIBP.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

By grace of Allah, got 79+ in PTE.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Update:
> 
> My status changed to assessment in progress today. I was also asked to provide additional documents.


When did you submit


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Congratulations.

Can you please tell me is there a chance to get 79+ in PTE if someone's level is at 7+ in IELTS?


Regards,
Saud



umarmakyana said:


> By grace of Allah, got 79+ in PTE.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Go for it and you surely will score 79+ in PTE. Do the practice test and do not worry about the scores of practice test. I scored 58 in speaking in practice test. And I know i was not best at speaking in the actual test today but still got 90 in speaking. So go for it, just familiarise yourself with the test pattern


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks umarmakyana,

I have 8-10 practice tests and now I am familiar with the test pattern as well. Do you think buying the scored practice tests from PTE is a worth it or it will suffice if I rely on the material I have already?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> By grace of Allah, got 79+ in PTE.


Congratz, how long have you practiced ?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Jakin said:


> hibaa92 said:
> 
> 
> > Update:
> ...


What kind of documents did they ask for ?


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Saud131 said:


> Thanks umarmakyana,
> 
> I have 8-10 practice tests and now I am familiar with the test pattern as well. Do you think buying the scored practice tests from PTE is a worth it or it will suffice if I rely on the material I have already?


I guess $ 35 is not a lot and it will give you a sense of an actual exam.


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you!




umarmakyana said:


> I guess $ 35 is not a lot and it will give you a sense of an actual exam.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Saud131 said:


> Thank you!


Buy Test A only, Test B is easier than actual exam and hence not worth it.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Zack,

When did u got ur invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Hi Zack,
> 
> When did u got ur invitation?


I won't get 189 this year. Hoping for a NSW 190, but very slim chance. 233914 doesn't get a lot of invite and too much competitions. So, far only one person at 70 was invited.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> What kind of documents did they ask for ?


I applied for Electronics Engineer. My bachelors is in Computer Engineering.
They asked me for my Masters thesis abstract and some proof for claims in CPD. 

I did my Masters in Microsystems Engineering and two of my episodes were about modeling and fabrication of solar cells. Unfortunately, they told me I should add a new career episode which is more about electronics (and not photvoltaics or programming) or I will get outcome of engineering technologist. I submitted the documents (but not new episodes) and in the applicant comments I wrote a detailed explaination that solar cells also come under electronics and requested him to reconsider based on existing episodes. 

To my surprise, this morning I recieved outcome letter with outcome of engineering technologist. I thought they will get back to me and I will still have the chance to write a new episode. I don't know what to do? Should I call them and ask them to give me a chance to write new episode? Do they reverse an outcome once given?? I have no idea.

I have some undergrad projects in embedded systems and computer architecture but I dont know if is considered electronics. I want to know what is electronics according to them so I can find a relevant project to write about.

Advice on next steps is welcome!


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

That is so silly of them however, they should ask you first before assessing you as engineering technologist. Thats probably, you didnt give him the new electronic engineer career episode he asked for. Perhaps he assumed that you do no want an outcome other than engineering technologist. 
Basically in my knowledge, they always ask before assesing you on certain occupation. I am not sure whether they reverse the decision once it's finalized. But didn't you mention in the email that you want to be assessed as electronic engineering as your practice and knowledge is more towards electronic engineering?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

please call your assessor and explain your situation. If you can make them clear about your position, they will change your out come surely. Its worth to direct discussing with your assessor. call immediately.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you both for your reply. Yes, I am planning to call as soon as their workign hours start.

I am not sure what he thought. Maybe he thought I am asking him to make whatever decision based only on these existing episodes or maybe he was offended that I am questioning his comments regarding writing a new episode. 

The problem is I dont know if I have any projects that will be classified as electronics because their definition (whatever it is) seems to be very narrow. I was assuming solar cells are electronic components (which they in fact are), so now I have to really dig through my undergrad projects to find someting relevant.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Guys I know this is a bit irrelevant but I wanted to know.

I have a Bachelor's degree in Mechanical engineering but am working since 2 years as an AC Technician (worked as an HVAC instructor for a year and a half before that). Should I apply for skills assessment as a Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist? (AC or HVAC are subdivisions of Mechanical Engineering)

Please help.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Mechmohammed said:


> Guys I know this is a bit irrelevant but I wanted to know.
> 
> I have a Bachelor's degree in Mechanical engineering but am working since 2 years as an AC Technician (worked as an HVAC instructor for a year and a half before that). Should I apply for skills assessment as a Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist? (AC or HVAC are subdivisions of Mechanical Engineering)
> 
> Please help.


Apply for Professional Engineer and if you don't meet the requirements they will give you Engineering technologist themselves. Also, you can apply based on your degree alone, what does it matter what your experience is in.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> Mechmohammed said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I know this is a bit irrelevant but I wanted to know.
> ...


That's what I'm thinking. My degree should decide my assessment but I have seen a few cases where people with Engineering degrees have been assigned ET and not PE. Plus I'm afraid that any change might forfeit my experience which I badly need to be counted.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Thank you both for your reply. Yes, I am planning to call as soon as their workign hours start.
> 
> I am not sure what he thought. Maybe he thought I am asking him to make whatever decision based only on these existing episodes or maybe he was offended that I am questioning his comments regarding writing a new episode.
> 
> The problem is I dont know if I have any projects that will be classified as electronics because their definition (whatever it is) seems to be very narrow. I was assuming solar cells are electronic components (which they in fact are), so now I have to really dig through my undergrad projects to find someting relevant.


Prepare a new electronic based episode as early as you can. Drift an existing project to electronic episode if you dont any. Focus more on electronic application, hardware, software and drift the title in electronic direction. That can help i believe.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Prepare a new electronic based episode as early as you can. Drift an existing project to electronic episode if you dont any. Focus more on electronic application, hardware, software and drift the title in electronic direction. That can help i believe.


Yes, thank you. I will speak to my assessor and then start preparing. If outcome cannot be reversed then no point.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> I applied for Electronics Engineer. My bachelors is in Computer Engineering.
> They asked me for my Masters thesis abstract and some proof for claims in CPD.
> 
> I did my Masters in Microsystems Engineering and two of my episodes were about modeling and fabrication of solar cells. Unfortunately, they told me I should add a new career episode which is more about electronics (and not photvoltaics or programming) or I will get outcome of engineering technologist. I submitted the documents (but not new episodes) and in the applicant comments I wrote a detailed explaination that solar cells also come under electronics and requested him to reconsider based on existing episodes.
> ...


Really?? You gambled your chances badly. You should have just done as you were asked. Sometimes, we don't have tl act too smart when we want to get something. Your situation is very familiar.

A friend of mine , in November also applied for electronics and wrote 3 episodes. One about Microprocessor,2nd about a maintenance work in a power station and the third about Solar panel Inverter installation. Guess what, he was asked to replace the episode on inverters with a new one otherwise, he is heading towards technologist. Yes, it sounded strange and wrong considering the work in a power station is then invariably considered more electronics than inverters, but he still did what he was asked and got his assessment as Electronics. It really saves a lot of stress, but you didn't oblige, hence the assessor thinks you are acting smart and issues you technologist. 

Good thing is that EA has a good client relation. You can try calling them to review the outcome. I don't think the assessor can still change it. But you can always try. Just hope they don't ask you to submit another application to review the outcome.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Really?? You gambled your chances badly. You should have just done as you were asked. Sometimes, we don't have tl act too smart when we want to get something. Your situation is very familiar.
> 
> A friend of mine , in November also applied for electronics and wrote 3 episodes. One about Microprocessor,2nd about a maintenance work in a power station and the third about Solar panel Inverter installation. Guess what, he was asked to replace the episode on inverters with a new one otherwise, he is heading towards technologist. Yes, it sounded strange and wrong considering the work in a power station is then invariably considered more electronics than inverters, but he still did what he was asked and got his assessment as Electronics. It really saves a lot of stress, but you didn't oblige, hence the assessor thinks you are acting smart and issues you technologist.
> 
> ...


I didnt know this. I thought its more like a discussion and they wont issue before confirming with me. I hope they will give me another chance.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Congratz, how long have you practiced ?


Honestly speaking, if I count the hours, they would be less than 5 hours. And that includes the practice test time also.

Just watched some youtube videos about describing image as that was my weak point.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

hi guys,

When is the next round of invitations for 189?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> hi guys,
> 
> When is the next round of invitations for 189?


The declaration for the next invitation is not yet published. The next invitation round according to 14 days count is 1st of March. DIBP also stated they have 2 invitation round per month. However, it was 3 in the last September.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok, I spoke to the assessor and I will have to resubmit application for another outcome. I will go ahead with Engineering Technologist. Can someone tell me the analysis for when I can get invitation if DOE is 28/02/2017 with 65 points.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> Ok, I spoke to the assessor and I will have to resubmit application for another outcome. I will go ahead with Engineering Technologist. Can someone tell me the analysis for when I can get invitation if DOE is 28/02/2017 with 65 points.


Till next July, earliest.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Detectiva (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello! Could you please advise, when the EA will start processing the CDR+Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment submitted 11/11/2016? It has been exactly 15 weeks today, and still no changes of the status of the application in the portal. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Detectiva said:


> Hello! Could you please advise, when the EA will start processing the CDR+Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment submitted 11/11/2016? It has been exactly 15 weeks today, and still no changes of the status of the application in the portal. Any suggestions please?


It usually takes 26 working days with the current trend. I dont know why it is taking long for you. Did you fast track your application? Otherwise it would take longer than 3 months.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Detectiva (Nov 28, 2016)

Jakin said:


> It usually takes 26 working days with the current trend. I dont know why it is taking long for you. Did you fast track your application? Otherwise it would take longer than 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Jakin, no fast track was used, just a normal service. And 3,5 months have passed so far. How much longer should I wait?


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi. I applied as Telecomm Engineering professional-263311 on 20th Feb with 60 points.
Does anyone know when I will be notified the outcome.?
I am hoping to get into 1st March round so will I come to know that I jave been invited on 1st only or can it be any day after 1st March?
Many Thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CTK said:


> Hi. I applied as Telecomm Engineering professional-263311 on 20th Feb with 60 points.
> Does anyone know when I will be notified the outcome.?
> I am hoping to get into 1st March round so will I come to know that I jave been invited on 1st only or can it be any day after 1st March?
> Many Thanks.


1st March midnight, so around 28 Feb 6:30 pm India.

I would say schedule your medical the day before, collect and scan all documents and forms so you can apply on that day.

Good luck !

This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 1st March midnight, so around 28 Feb 6:30 pm India.
> 
> I would say schedule your medical the day before, collect and scan all documents and forms so you can apply on that day.
> 
> ...


Hi Zaback,

only 94 invites left for 2339
Any hopes?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Hi Zaback,
> 
> only 94 invites left for 2339
> Any hopes?


No. I don't think any 65 pointers getting any 189 invite after 12 Dec 2017 Date of Effect.

NSW 190 is the only hope for Superior English guys with 65.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Detectiva said:


> Jakin, no fast track was used, just a normal service. And 3,5 months have passed so far. How much longer should I wait?


I have no idea about normal service duration now. Please note that EA was closed from 20 dec to 5th jan, so exclude that date including the weekends, public holiday to count your original working day. Usually no one goes for normal service now. It's so lengthy and time consuming. If you are desperate to get your assessment, i suggest you to go for Fast track. But if you are not in hurry just leave the assessment as it is baecuse you're very cose to being assigned by a case officer.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No. I don't think any 65 pointers getting any 189 invite after 12 Dec 2017 Date of Effect.
> 
> NSW 190 is the only hope for Superior English guys with 65.


Have u seen anybody got NSW invite with 70 (including 5 State Nomination points) getting an invite recently for 2339? I heard they are not issuing an invite for this occupation for a while now.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Have u seen anybody got NSW invite with 70 (including 5 State Nomination points) getting an invite recently for 2339? I heard they are not issuing an invite for this occupation for a while now.


Yes. hasansins from this board got it at 233914 at 70+5. But he got 189 too, so couldn't accept.

And sharat47 got at 65+5 for Aero 233911.

Edit: Once NSW invites in bulk, we may get some 233914 at 65.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No. I don't think any 65 pointers getting any 189 invite after 12 Dec 2017 Date of Effect.
> 
> NSW 190 is the only hope for Superior English guys with 65.


Do they already have 94 applicants with 70 points ? Or they are waiting to invite only 70 pointers on those remaining round, therefore they are just inviting 70s and few 65s after the following cut off date.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. hasansins from this board got it at 233914 at 70. But he got 189 too, so couldn't accept.
> 
> And sharat47 got at 65 for Aero 233911.


Any idea, after how long hasansins got his invite for 189/190?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. hasansins from this board got it at 233914 at 70. But he got 189 too, so couldn't accept.
> 
> And sharat47 got at 65 for Aero 233911.


If you apply for 189 and 190 at the same time, and get the invitation for 190 at first. Can't you apply for 189 when invited, if you not wish to accept 190 ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Do they already have 94 applicants with 70 points ? Or they are waiting to invite only 70 pointers on those remaining round, therefore they are just inviting 70s and few 65s after the following cut off date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Occupation ceiling is 1000 for 2339 and 906 invites already been sent for this year. I do not think so they are waiting for people to get 70 points and then they would invite them. I think they are just going by order and points score base. If someone has 70 then he is in line to get the invite first and 65 pointers follow. That is my guess, could be wrong


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jakin said:


> If you apply for 189 and 190 at the same time, and get the invitation for 190 at first. Can't you apply for 189 when invited, if you not wish to accept 190 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




If it you get ITA from state then EOI gets locked and vice versa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Do they already have 94 applicants with 70 points ? Or they are waiting to invite only 70 pointers on those remaining round, therefore they are just inviting 70s and few 65s after the following cut off date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


No they don't have 94 applicants with 70 points, then the cut-off point will increase to 70, which happened for 2335 as there were more than 17 guys at 70, so they had to finish inviting the 70 guys and hence no 65 people got any invite on 15th Feb.

2339 last time moved 3 days cos they invited 28 people whose DOE was at 65 till 1 Dec + all the 70 pointers applied anytime before 15th Feb.

If there are more 70 pointers in the next round, the DOE will move slowly or it may get 70 cut-off points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Any idea, after how long hasansins got his invite for 189/190?


He submitted after 1st Feb inviation round, so he missed 1st Feb invite at 70.

Then 190 at 9th Feb and 15th Feb 189 invite and EOI locked.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> If it you get ITA from state then EOI gets locked and vice versa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, you're suggestion would be going for 190 if your points are in the cut off and not close to the last cut off date invitation.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

But you submitted before him, how did he got it before you. Did he had 70 for 189 and 75 for 190?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> If you apply for 189 and 190 at the same time, and get the invitation for 190 at first. Can't you apply for 189 when invited, if you not wish to accept 190 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


First you get 190 invite by email. Depending on state you pay some fee and upload documents. For NSW, it's $300 and some documents. You need to do this in within 14 days before the link expires.

Then state looks up everything you submitted and approves your nomination by locking your SkillSelect EOI for 190. This process can take from 1 week to 14 weeks but on average it's around a month.

So, if you get 189 before state approves you, you get 189 and state then doesn't approve your 190. If you get 190 approval, then you don't get 189.

If you don't lodge visa after you get SkillSelect EOI in 60 days, the invitation gets expired and you go back to the pool.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> But you submitted before him, how did he got it before you. Did he had 70 for 189 and 75 for 190?


Yes, 70 points. For the purpose of understanding, it's better to use only 189 points or points without state points as everybody can add +5 to their points tally in this board.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, 70 points. For the purpose of understanding, it's better to use only 189 points or points without state points as everybody can add +5 to their points tally in this board.


Gotcha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jakin said:


> So, you're suggestion would be going for 190 if your points are in the cut off and not close to the last cut off date invitation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




I went for SC190 instead of waiting 3+ months for SC189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kox (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi guys, please you give me some advice of my chances to get 189. 233112, materials engineer with no working experience, age:25, bacholar:15, Pte:20 = 60. 
Thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kox said:


> Hi guys, please you give me some advice of my chances to get 189. 233112, materials engineer with no working experience, age:25, bacholar:15, Pte:20 = 60.
> Thanks!


Very very good chance. Direct invite on next round 1 March if you apply before 1 March 2017. Or any round before 21 June 2017.

Have you lodged EOI or will lodge EOI ?


----------



## kox (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. Not yet apply, because I am still on the way to improve my English(just got Pte 10points now) and I am not sure that if I will be invited without any working experience in this field. Wish I could pass Pte to get 20points soon. N good luck to everyone!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kox said:


> Thanks for your reply. Not yet apply, because I am still on the way to improve my English(just got Pte 10points now) and I am not sure that if I will be invited without any working experience in this field. Wish I could pass Pte to get 20points soon. N good luck to everyone!


You don't need work experience to apply, I don't know where you heard such a thing unless your 60 points include work experience points. In any case, do the assessment and submit EOI.


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi all
I have a query. I got my EA MSA but unable to find attachment in email any quick resolution ? thanks


----------



## kox (Apr 18, 2016)

I got it now, will start to do it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CTK said:


> Hi all
> I have a query. I got my EA MSA but unable to find attachment in email any quick resolution ? thanks


Email your CO or for faster result, call them and tell them you are missing the letter and they will let your CO know.


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

CTK said:


> Hi all
> I have a query. I got my EA MSA but unable to find attachment in email any quick resolution ? thanks


download it from their website:
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/portal/estage1/search

plug in your EA ID and application number along with your family name on the webpage above. you can download it yourself within seconds.


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello , If EA for example considered reducing the relevant work experience by a year or 2 but i have all evidence needed to gain points for these years of experience . Can i still convince DIBP to consider or EA decision prevails?


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello , If EA for example considered reducing the relevant work experience by a year or 2 but i have all evidence needed to gain points for these years of experience . Can i still convince DIBP to consider or EA decision prevails?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

tomk777 said:


> Hello , If EA for example considered reducing the relevant work experience by a year or 2 but i have all evidence needed to gain points for these years of experience . Can i still convince DIBP to consider or EA decision prevails?


Dude never try to bluff authorities. They cross check details from connecting bodies and on priority they checked everything in detail. If EA has minimized your work experience then you cannot claim.


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

im not bluffing by the way . You know that relevant experience assessment is optional and you can go without it any way.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

tomk777 said:


> im not bluffing by the way . You know that relevant experience assessment is optional and you can go without it any way.


Bro I am sorry if you take my words hard. I was saying in a good will.
Anyways my points will still be the same that EA is body which authenticate our work experience and degree. Now you are smart guy you can guess what you want to submit and what not.


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

My documents are all authenticated and valid ones with all evidence provided . I was just wondering in case EA for any reason decided to consider part of the experience irrelevant , can this be discussed and changed with DIPB ? or it is the final call of EA? 
Cheers


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

tomk777 said:


> My documents are all authenticated and valid ones with all evidence provided . I was just wondering in case EA for any reason decided to consider part of the experience irrelevant , can this be discussed and changed with DIPB ? or it is the final call of EA?
> Cheers


You can ask EA for reassessment but this body gives the final verdict.


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

Urgent and Important question
I applied for EOI and got approval but my EOI account is locked becasue i tried 5 times password .Now what to do any solution?please help


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

CTK said:


> Urgent and Important question
> I applied for EOI and got approval but my EOI account is locked becasue i tried 5 times password .Now what to do any solution?please help




Password recovery. Sorry for captain the obvious answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

I tried password recovery and it says my info is wrong that too info of passport! I am scared now cz website says it can't be recovered and have to resubmit EOI guys plz it's really important for me help me


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CTK said:


> I tried password recovery and it says my info is wrong that too info of passport! I am scared now cz website says it can't be recovered and have to resubmit EOI guys plz it's really important for me help me


Have you tried old passport maybe or try guess what might go wrong in number. That seems the only way.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

How much it cost for EA assessment (CDR with experience assessment)?

What is the cost of fast track and how much it takes?

Do we have to upload all the evidences required for the experience such as reference letter, bank statement,... etc in the application or when the assessor request them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> How much it cost for EA assessment (CDR with experience assessment)?
> 
> What is the cost of fast track and how much it takes?
> 
> ...


https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Skills-Assessment/Migration-Fees

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....n-Skills-Assessment/Migration-Forms-And-Links

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/content-files/2016-12/msa_booklet.pdf


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> How much it cost for EA assessment (CDR with experience assessment)?
> 
> What is the cost of fast track and how much it takes?
> 
> ...


Fast track application cost includes= fast track fees+ cdr fees+ relevant skilled emplot fees.
So, its around 275+1030=1305 Aud, 

If you apply in Australia the cost will be 275+1133= 1408 Aud.

You should submit all the documents at the time of application to avoid all the delays.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey guys, anyone submitted the skill assessment to EA in february got their outcome yet ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Skills-Assessment/Migration-Fees
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for your helpful reply.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Fast track application cost includes= fast track fees+ cdr fees+ relevant skilled emplot fees.
> So, its around 275+1030=1305 Aud,
> 
> If you apply in Australia the cost will be 275+1133= 1408 Aud.
> ...




Thank you for your helpful reply. Appreciated! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CTK (Feb 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Have you tried old passport maybe or try guess what might go wrong in number. That seems the only way.


Its locked out
I tried secret question somhow thats not working 
There is no other way.I read online i will have to submit new EOI. I am broke!!..Dont they have any other way of changing a password .I mean such a minor mistake can damage this huge?? that too immigration!! I feel terrible


----------



## Svetulchi (Feb 22, 2017)

Who have experience with EA assessments of Environmental Engineer occupation without work experience? Please provide name of your education program (major).

My wife has Master degree Technosphere safety, is it close to environmental?


----------



## Detectiva (Nov 28, 2016)

Fellows,
Is there someone here who recently recieved EA outcome for CDR without fast track? What were your timelines? 
It has been almost 4 months of waiting :-(


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Did anyone use "Turnitin" to self check the CDRs? Is it for Institutions only and I should use "Writecheck" instead which is also from Turnitin?


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

Seniors , for your advice please. For proof of employment as per latest CDR booklet , we have to produce additional employment proof like PF report or work permit etc. It also mentions that "the company name should be mentioned in such document". I had provided IT acknowledgment form 143, but company name is no where mentioned , will the EA assessment officer ask for any more documents or the form 143 is itself sufficient apart from the reference letters.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Experts, my experience is from Arabian Gulf countries, I only have reference letter as requested from EA + job offer + visa with company name and the occupation + bank statement + some company's announcement letters for increasing salary. Are those enough as a proof for experience?

I have work permits but in black and white, I guess it's not accepted as it's not colored?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

I've got the results finally.

Applied on the 19th of December with RSE+MSA+Fast track and got the outcome letter on the 27th of Feb(I was asked to upload my superanuation statements)
ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
PTE-A: L 75, R 75, S 79, W 73 : 23rd of Jan 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points/NSW 70 points : 27 Feb 2017
(30 age + 10 PTE+ 10 Education + 10 Experience + 5 Australian Education)

I am studying for PTE again to try to improve my scores


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Oliveiras said:


> I've got the results finally.
> 
> Applied on the 19th of December with RSE+MSA+Fast track and got the outcome letter on the 27th of Feb(I was asked to upload my superanuation statements)
> ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> ...


You will 15 points for your education and hopefully immediate invitation on the next round.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

Jakin said:


> You will 15 points for your education and hopefully immediate invitation on the next round.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Unfortunately my degree was assessed as Associate Degree/Advanced Diploma


----------



## syzuhair (Jan 4, 2017)

What was ur degree specialization


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

Subscribing...


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

It's a 3 years degree in Technology in Industrial Automation.. I was already expecting Advanced diploma, but I thought that there was a chance


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Oliveiras said:


> It's a 3 years degree in Technology in Industrial Automation.. I was already expecting Advanced diploma, but I thought that there was a chance


Oh man. All the best

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone knows, where can i track my application status ? All I see, when i click on the migration skill assessment is *qeued for assessment* tab right next to the paid tab and application submitted date below. Does that mean my application is still under queue ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Anyone knows, where can i track my application status ? All I see, when i click on the migration skill assessment is *qeued for assessment* tab right next to the paid tab and application submitted date below. Does that mean my application is still under queue ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yup thats right. I have been waiting since 22nd feb. Hoping to get the assessment started by 15th March if everything goes per EA fast track scheduling

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Anyone knows, where can i track my application status ? All I see, when i click on the migration skill assessment is *qeued for assessment* tab right next to the paid tab and application submitted date below. Does that mean my application is still under queue ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yep. It hasn't yet been picked up by CO.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yep. It hasn't yet been picked up by CO.


A guy updated his immitracker to assessment in progress and his DOA was 12th feb, where mine was few days back. Thats why i thought there's a different way to track you application status.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Yup thats right. I have been waiting since 22nd feb. Hoping to get the assessment started by 15th March if everything goes per EA fast track scheduling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I submitted mine on 9th feb, still the assessment is on queue  I think it has been 16 working days already. Hoping to be assessed very soon.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> A guy updated his immitracker to assessment in progress and his DOA was 12th feb, where mine was few days back. Thats why i thought there's a different way to track you application status.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Usually it is a 1st come 1st serve basis, but I have seen this happening before. Usually your case is assigned to a CO and if your CO is slow to pick up your case compared to the other CO, then it happens. But you should expect to get it soon.

Another could be, he updated wrong info on immitracker and this happens a lot.

2nd one is more likely.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> I submitted mine on 9th feb, still the assessment is on queue  I think it has been 16 working days already. Hoping to be assessed very soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Here i was thinking that I will get assessment in 15 working days. Your app is not yet picked up meaning I am 14 days behind u and still hoping. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Their submission portal says fast track will now take 26 working days. This is such a disaster. Why are they overcharging if they can't provide the service?!


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Here i was thinking that I will get assessment in 15 working days. Your app is not yet picked up meaning I am 14 days behind u and still hoping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You could get it even earlier. Their turnaround days changes everyday. At the beginning of feb, turnaround time was slightly high.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## momotaposhtafheem (Dec 23, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> that is very sad.
> But mate they do use turnitin and it cant be wrong.
> they would not have said that unless they found too much copying from other career episodes or any other sources.
> Career episodes have to be your own work and taking ideas from someone is not actually your own work.
> ...


Thanks For your Reply.
I am Agreed with you. I have taken the Idea from other's CE how to write it and what kind of sentence would be. Anyhow, one of my CEs was with my Own way of explanation and they did not find it copied. Can I include that in my new CDR at the time of re submission??


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

In myportal in the feedback it is mentioning that the most suitable outcome for me is Engineering Technologist, whereas, I had applied for Engineering Manager. They are also mentioning to confirm to continue the assessment.

And in the feedback from assessor, it is stating that the document provided is not enough for the working experience assessment and have referred page no. 28 & 29 of MSA booklet. 

Also, Requested to submit form 26AS or form 143 for assessment. Form 16 not accepted.

I have applied through an agent and the person in concern is no longer with the firm. When I am checking myportal I can see only few of my documents uploaded (i.e CDR1 and experience + reference certificate & Salary Slip) and the rest are not showing. Does that mean that all the documents have not been uploaded, if not, then from where can I check out what all documents have been uploaded.

Secondly, they have not mentioned to update the CDR or summary sheet as per the new occupation, so if I accept for Engineering Technologist and submit the rest of the documents as per MSA checklist will that be fine or do I have to update the CDR as well.

Please advise so that I can do the needful.

Thanks to all


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

momotaposhtafheem said:


> Thanks For your Reply.
> I am Agreed with you. I have taken the Idea from other's CE how to write it and what kind of sentence would be. Anyhow, one of my CEs was with my Own way of explanation and they did not find it copied. Can I include that in my new CDR at the time of re submission??


wont be a good idea.
rewrite it and use completely different sentence structure phrases etc.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Yup thats right. I have been waiting since 22nd feb. Hoping to get the assessment started by 15th March if everything goes per EA fast track scheduling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I submitted my CDRs on 14th Feb 2017. Still waiting. It shows queued for assessment.

IELTS: 10 Dec'16 L:6.5 R:7 W:7 S:7 
Total Points: Age 30, Qualification 15, Exp 15 => 60 
ANZSCO: 263312
CDR Submission to EA: 14 Feb'17
EA Reply: Awaited


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I submitted my CDRs on 14th Feb 2017. Still waiting. It shows queued for assessment.
> 
> IELTS: 10 Dec'16 L:6.5 R:7 W:7 S:7
> Total Points: Age 30, Qualification 15, Exp 15 => 60
> ...


Submitted mine on 9th feb, still on queued for assessment : $


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Submitted mine on 9th feb, still on queued for assessment : $
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


A friend of mine on Accord degree submitted on 2nd or 3rd Feb most likely. It's still *Queued for Assessment*.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Submitted mine on 9th feb, still on queued for assessment : $
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


On same boat then, if u r 5 days ahead of me and still queued for assessment, then I ll ve to wait longer. Can say goodbye to 15th march EOI draws ((


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> On same boat then, if u r 5 days ahead of me and still queued for assessment, then I ll ve to wait longer. Can say goodbye to 15th march EOI draws ((


Time to distract ourselves while the waiting period gets over

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> On same boat then, if u r 5 days ahead of me and still queued for assessment, then I ll ve to wait longer. Can say goodbye to 15th march EOI draws ((


@Jakin @Shuaib keep us updated as u guys have submitted before me

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> @Jakin @Shuaib keep us updated as u guys have submitted before me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ok Mate, I will....


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> A friend of mine on Accord degree submitted on 2nd or 3rd Feb most likely. It's still *Queued for Assessment*.


Thats a sad news for us.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Thats a sad news for us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


You do need to wait 38 days now unfortunately.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> You do need to wait 38 days now unfortunately.


How come 38 days?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You do need to wait 38 days now unfortunately.


Expecting to get the outcome before 29th march invitation.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## AliceR (Jan 18, 2017)

For all those waiting to hear at the moment, I just got back my positive skills assessment for a Washington Accord engineering degree.

I submitted on the 4th January 2017 so it was 9 weeks wait in total. I didn't pay for fast track.

Just have to get the top marks in the English test now (it's tomorrow) and I can submit before March 15th...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

In myportal in the feedback it is mentioning that the most suitable outcome for me is Engineering Technologist, whereas, I had applied for Engineering Manager. They are also mentioning to confirm to continue the assessment.

And in the feedback from assessor, it is stating that the document provided is not enough for the working experience assessment and have referred page no. 28 & 29 of MSA booklet. 

Also, Requested to submit form 26AS or form 143 for assessment. Form 16 not accepted.

I have applied through an agent and the person in concern is no longer with the firm. When I am checking myportal I can see only few of my documents uploaded (i.e CDR1 and experience + reference certificate & Salary Slip) and the rest are not showing. Does that mean that all the documents have not been uploaded, if not, then from where can I check out what all documents have been uploaded.

Secondly, they have not mentioned to update the CDR or summary sheet as per the new occupation, so if I accept for Engineering Technologist and submit the rest of the documents as per MSA checklist will that be fine or do I have to update the CDR as well.

Please advise so that I can do the needful.

Thanks to 


Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

AliceR said:


> For all those waiting to hear at the moment, I just got back my positive skills assessment for a Washington Accord engineering degree.
> 
> I submitted on the 4th January 2017 so it was 9 weeks wait in total. I didn't pay for fast track.
> 
> Just have to get the top marks in the English test now (it's tomorrow) and I can submit before March 15th...:fingerscrossed:


Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> A friend of mine on Accord degree submitted on 2nd or 3rd Feb most likely. It's still *Queued for Assessment*.


I heard some people got their assessment outcome directly from queued for assessment. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I heard some people got their assessment outcome directly from queued for assessment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes. Almost all Accord degree without work experience or PhD goes directly from *Queued For Assessment* to *Granted*. I got mine too. I never saw *Assessment In-Progress*.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Time to distract ourselves while the waiting period gets over
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I planned to visit overseas during my EOI lol.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. Almost all Accord degree without work experience or PhD goes directly from *Queued For Assessment* to *Granted*. I got mine too. I never saw *Assessment In-Progress*.


Any ideas, how long they take for non-accord degrees approximately ? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Any ideas, how long they take for non-accord degrees approximately ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Like forever lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Like forever lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I went through myImmiTracker last night while trying to analyze stuff. Noticed that after 20th jan 2017, it took EA almost 35-39 days to give feedback of Assessment to the applicants.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I went through myImmiTracker last night while trying to analyze stuff. Noticed that after 20th jan 2017, it took EA almost 35-39 days to give feedback of Assessment to the applicants.


Well these numbers supposed to get lowered as the month progresses. However, they are taking forever

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Well these numbers supposed to get lowered as the month progresses. However, they are taking forever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Tell me about it. So much for fast track and new year holidayz

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Well these numbers supposed to get lowered as the month progresses. However, they are taking forever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I submitted on 14th Feb, so its already 25 days. 11 more days won't harm. Still be able to participate in 29th Mar EOI draws. Fingers crossed that no hiccup comes in proceedings.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

A guy has updated his immitracker status to assessment received, he submitted his application on 1st of February. Seems like they have started to process feb application


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> A guy has updated his immitracker status to assessment received, he submitted his application on 1st of February. Seems like they have started to process feb application


Does it becomes scary sometime that what if EA doesnt consider us as professional engineer rather engineer technologist. I mean there have been cases.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Does it becomes scary sometime that what if EA doesnt consider us as professional engineer rather engineer technologist. I mean there have been cases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They have changed quite a lot recently. As far as i have heard, it mostly depends on your qualification and the episode you write on CDR. They dont give much value to a non-accord degree and count them as associate/ technologist. Even having experience doesn't change the circumstances. They became very strict about the rules and policies since mid 2016. Hopefully, we will get our desired outcome.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> They have changed quite a lot recently. As far as i have heard, it mostly depends on your qualification and the episode you write on CDR. They dont give much value to a non-accord degree and count them as associate/ technologist. Even having experience doesn't change the circumstances. They became very strict about the rules and policies since mid 2016. Hopefully, we will get our desired outcome.


How come ACS people are having fun without being asked to write CDR's. I know there is alot of competition in that ANZSCO codes but still just need to submit experience letter and you suddenly are qualified for 189. While engineers write 7000 words episodes and still become technologist!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> How come ACS people are having fun without being asked to write CDR's. I know there is alot of competition in that ANZSCO codes but still just need to submit experience letter and you suddenly are qualified for 189. While engineers write 7000 words episodes and still become technologist!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You have a point but still we can assess our qualification regardless of the experience whereas ACS people atleast need one year of experience.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> You have a point but still we can assess our qualification regardless of the experience whereas ACS people atleast need one year of experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Well without experience non accreditated qualification dont have a chance since CDR's r based on projects that are supposed to be based on your paid job. I know u can include university project but still. Where as ACS accepts experience letter and suddenly u r good to go considering the fact that these people are struggling to find a job there due to influx of so many software/programming related experienced people in australia already.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## routers_switches (Jan 9, 2017)

checked immi tracker ,,someone whose DOA was 16 feb got positive assessment today on 9 march.......i apllied on 11 feb and still says queued


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Does it becomes scary sometime that what if EA doesnt consider us as professional engineer rather engineer technologist. I mean there have been cases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have a professional engineer. I took it very seriously when writing each Career Episodes. So I believe it totally depends on well written CDR and summary statement reflecting each other.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> I have a professional engineer. I took it very seriously when writing each Career Episodes. So I believe it totally depends on well written CDR and summary statement reflecting each other.


Agreed. I took about 6 months due to constant updation of my CDR's but there are so many variables that people talk about on this forum that I am getting agitated whether I would be considered a professional engineer. The fact that I have a non accreditated qualification yet I graduated from top ranking university. Whether my projects were based on BTS sites and 3G roll outs would be considered at professional engineer level. I throughly went through MSA handbook tried to cover each aspect of ANZSCO code description of what they expect from a telecommunication engineer but still I dont know until the result comes out maybe my projects were not complex enough as they might expect the professional engineer to handle. But there is only to some extent companies would allow you to work considering right after graduation the first 3 years are where you are struggling to show your skills to your employer.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

routers_switches said:


> checked immi tracker ,,someone whose DOA was 16 feb got positive assessment today on 9 march.......i apllied on 11 feb and still says queued


He must be having accord degree

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Agreed. I took about 6 months due to constant updation of my CDR's but there are so many variables that people talk about on this forum that I am getting agitated whether I would be considered a professional engineer. The fact that I have a non accreditated qualification yet I graduated from top ranking university. Whether my projects were based on BTS sites and 3G roll outs would be considered at professional engineer level. I throughly went through MSA handbook tried to cover each aspect of ANZSCO code description of what they expect from a telecommunication engineer but still I dont know until the result comes out maybe my projects were not complex enough as they might expect the professional engineer to handle. But there is only to some extent companies would allow you to work considering right after graduation the first 3 years are where you are struggling to show your skills to your employer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do not even worry about it  I have bts and bsc experience as well. 2g/3g sites were implemented as well. So I had no problems with the assessment from Eng AU.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Writing Career Episodes is hurdle for almost everyone but keep writing as it enhances your writing skills. MSA booklet shows you everything you need. From your point you just have to put pieces into together.
ACS on the other hand requires 1 year of experience after your degree. But nowadays , Computer engineers or software programmers eligibility criteria has gone to a minimum of 65 points.
On the other hand, Telecom still has 60 points, so I honestly would say that I would rather go for writing essay than push myself hard to earn 65 points.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Does it becomes scary sometime that what if EA doesnt consider us as professional engineer rather engineer technologist. I mean there have been cases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My friend who submitted his CDRs on 4th Feb, his status has been changed from "Queued for assessment" to "Assessment in progress" . Hence i believe that we are about to get evaluated soon as well.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> Do not even worry about it  I have bts and bsc experience as well. 2g/3g sites were implemented as well. So I had no problems with the assessment from Eng AU.


Hoping it happens to me as well


aumelb1 said:


> Writing Career Episodes is hurdle for almost everyone but keep writing as it enhances your writing skills. MSA booklet shows you everything you need. From your point you just have to put pieces into together.
> ACS on the other hand requires 1 year of experience after your degree. But nowadays , Computer engineers or software programmers eligibility criteria has gone to a minimum of 65 points.
> On the other hand, Telecom still has 60 points, so I honestly would say that I would rather go for writing essay than push myself hard to earn 65 points.


I am not complaining anymore but the wait is killing me. Thinking that how my writing style and my understanding of the principles stated in MSA handbook for engineer australia is demonstratef through my CDR's is good enough. I am just keeping my fingers crossed. I am having exactly 3 years of experience and if 1 day is reduced from my experience for whatever reason I wont qualify. But lets see am thinking positive. Thank you for your motivation as your example is pointing towards positive outcome for myself

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> My friend who submitted his CDRs on 4th Feb, his status has been changed from "Queued for assessment" to "Assessment in progress" . Hence i believe that we are about to get evaluated soon as well.


That great to know. I will be assessed after you as i submitted on 22nd feb

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Hoping it happens to me as well
> 
> I am not complaining anymore but the wait is killing me. Thinking that how my writing style and my understanding of the principles stated in MSA handbook for engineer australia is demonstratef through my CDR's is good enough. I am just keeping my fingers crossed. I am having exactly 3 years of experience and if 1 day is reduced from my experience for whatever reason I wont qualify. But lets see am thinking positive. Thank you for your motivation as your example is pointing towards positive outcome for myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Where you would not qualify?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> Well without experience non accreditated qualification dont have a chance since CDR's r based on projects that are supposed to be based on your paid job. I know u can include university project but still. Where as ACS accepts experience letter and suddenly u r good to go considering the fact that these people are struggling to find a job there due to influx of so many software/programming related experienced people in australia already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


well tbh with due respect this is not true.
I had nom accredited qualification and i wrote my career episodes from my BS and MS projects and yet got professional engineer assessment.
it certainly does not have to be paid work. In ACS something similar to CDR ROUTE exists too and fairly large number of people have to go through that path called RPL route for ict minor degrees or associate level degrees etc. So people who doess not have accredited degrees and no relevant experience should not be let down. They can still have quality projects to base their career episodes on which can easily get them prof engg. assessment.
It mostly depends how well you present your work and try to present it as simple as possible.
thats it

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Hoping it happens to me as well
> 
> I am not complaining anymore but the wait is killing me. Thinking that how my writing style and my understanding of the principles stated in MSA handbook for engineer australia is demonstratef through my CDR's is good enough. I am just keeping my fingers crossed. I am having exactly 3 years of experience and if 1 day is reduced from my experience for whatever reason I wont qualify. But lets see am thinking positive. Thank you for your motivation as your example is pointing towards positive outcome for myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


BTW, I paid for fastrack, so normal waiting period is 3 months..


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> BTW, I paid for fastrack, so normal waiting period is 3 months..


Me too. Paid for fast track

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

I am an offshore applicant, residing in India, can I apply through fast track process.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> My friend who submitted his CDRs on 4th Feb, his status has been changed from "Queued for assessment" to "Assessment in progress" . Hence i believe that we are about to get evaluated soon as well.


Good to hear that. Does he have non-accord degree ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Good to hear that. Does he have non-accord degree ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


just half hour ago he got positive response from EA. his degree was non-accord.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

trombokk said:


> I am an offshore applicant, residing in India, can I apply through fast track process.
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


yes you can!go ahead


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> just half hour ago he got positive response from EA. his degree was non-accord.


Congratulations to him. We are very close to being assessed. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey, I think people should verify information clearly before posting so as not to mislead the public. I am an example. I ve been positively assessed with electronics engineer and guess what, I have no fulltime experience. My Career episodes were from 2(two) B.sc projects. I split one project into two to make up the 3 Career episodes. 

So, ultimately, it depends on the quality of your CDR. How well you can present that you know what you did. 
Cheers all.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> BTW, I paid for fastrack, so normal waiting period is 3 months..


Me too. Paid for fast track


mctowel said:


> Hey, I think people should verify information clearly before posting so as not to mislead the public. I am an example. I ve been positively assessed with electronics engineer and guess what, I have no fulltime experience. My Career episodes were from 2(two) B.sc projects. I split one project into two to make up the 3 Career episodes.
> 
> So, ultimately, it depends on the quality of your CDR. How well you can present that you know what you did.
> Cheers all.
> ...


Wow thats great. I guess the only way to be sure is that CDR's are in line with MSA guidelines handbook. No body is sure until they get their assessment feedback. Plus if you are getting your work experience also verified by EA than its different than only skills assessment in terms of EA scrutanizing your CDR's against the experience letter to check the claims as this leads upto DIBP granting PR. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Guys, I have applied for assessment using fast track in 8th of March .. when it's expected to receive a change in status from "queued for assessment" to "assessment in progress"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> Guys, I have applied for assessment using fast track in 8th of March .. when it's expected to receive a change in status from "queued for assessment" to "assessment in progress"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In 34 days minimum

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> In 34 days minimum
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Thank you for your reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Congratulations to him. We are very close to being assessed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hey jakin, so what is the status of your CDRs? Is it still in Queue or changed to assessment in progress??


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey jakin, so what is the status of your CDRs? Is it still in Queue or changed to assessment in progress??


Still in queued for assessment. I submitted on 9th february. Last person i heard got his assessment from 4th february. So, may be one more week.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Still in queued for assessment. I submitted on 9th february. Last person i heard got his assessment from 4th february. So, may be one more week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Don't worry man, if it is fastrack you will get it pretty soon, if not , there is always a catch up after 12 weeks.


----------



## saladin450 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Evidence for work experience.*

Guys , I have a question. 

Engineers Australia says to provide documentary evidence of employment (for periods of
12 months or more ). 

I don't have my tax return details

What should I use now ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saladin450 said:


> Guys , I have a question.
> 
> Engineers Australia says to provide documentary evidence of employment (for periods of
> 12 months or more ).
> ...


You should have employment evidences if you are seeking work experience points. Try bank account, payslip and/or letter from your employer/company. If not, it will be hard to get work experience assessment.


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi...please help me with below confusions :

1. Two of my colleagues did EA assessment. I have same responsibilities and doing the same thing/ attend same project. I am worried what if things i put on the career episode will sound almost same. Will they think this are copied? 

2. Does the size of the episodes matter ?Should i be precise with less Data,Details,Pictures as MSA booklet says? Or should prepare more detailed , large Episodes?

Please advice.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

himu_385 said:


> Hi...please help me with below confusions :
> 
> 1. Two of my colleagues did EA assessment. I have same responsibilities and doing the same thing/ attend same project. I am worried what if things i put on the career episode will sound almost same. Will they think this are copied?
> 
> ...


Bro, just make your own Career Episodes! Do not copy any content from them. Just follow what the booklet states.


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

aumelb1 said:


> Bro, just make your own Career Episodes! Do not copy any content from them. Just follow what the booklet states.


Brother, I dont intend to copy. I am asking , as someone already wrote doing the same things , is there any chance that EA will say my episode is inspired from others. I prepared mine already. Should i crosscheck with writecheck?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

himu_385 said:


> Brother, I dont intend to copy. I am asking , as someone already wrote doing the same things , is there any chance that EA will say my episode is inspired from others. I prepared mine already. Should i crosscheck with writecheck?


The thing is that if u r an RF engineer with telecom degree, then ur work experiences and projects ll be almost the same as most of other RF engineers. it is all about how u describe your experiences in ur career episodes. write them all by urself. read only MSA booklet for reference and u ll be good.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't worry about it, there are hundreds of thousands people who got the same projects as you do yet they describe it differently.So do it on your own, you ll be good.And one thing, there are many assessors from Eng Au, there are not many chances that your and your friends careers episodes would be assessed by the one assessor.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Wondering, how many applications EA clears every day. Any idea guys ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

It's not possible to know unless you are an employee of that authority .But I guess there are hundreds of them being assessed every day, month. Fastrack worked for me well.


----------



## Detectiva (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello guys,

It has been been exactly 17 weeks since the CDR was sent to EA without fast track. And there is still no changes in status, just "queued for assessment". 
Do you have any idea how much longer it will take? Is it worth contacting EA, as they clearly ask not to make inquiries about status?

Please advise.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Detectiva said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> It has been been exactly 17 weeks since the CDR was sent to EA without fast track. And there is still no changes in status, just "queued for assessment".
> Do you have any idea how much longer it will take? Is it worth contacting EA, as they clearly ask not to make inquiries about status?
> ...


I'd say wait 1-2 more weeks and if still no change, then send a email to their msaservices team.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Detectiva said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> It has been been exactly 17 weeks since the CDR was sent to EA without fast track. And there is still no changes in status, just "queued for assessment".
> Do you have any idea how much longer it will take? Is it worth contacting EA, as they clearly ask not to make inquiries about status?
> ...


Current turnaround for non-fast track applicant is 15 weeks. So including the holidays- end year shutdown( x-mas, australia day, new year) and weekends(sat,sun) it could be around 19-20 weeks. Wait for few weeks, also you can check your application process by sending them a blank request ( which i dont know how). 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

J J M said:


> I'd say wait 1-2 more weeks and if still no change, then send a email to their msaservices team.


Hey Bro,

Completely off topic, but I can see you got perfect score in PTE. can you guide me to the relevant course material (free of course)


----------



## Numair16 (Oct 1, 2016)

Detectiva said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> It has been been exactly 17 weeks since the CDR was sent to EA without fast track. And there is still no changes in status, just "queued for assessment".
> Do you have any idea how much longer it will take? Is it worth contacting EA, as they clearly ask not to make inquiries about status?
> ...


It takes around 21-28 days on fast-track these days. So be patient, no need to contact them.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone applied after 4th february got their outcome today from EA?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Anyone applied after 4th february got their outcome today from EA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


9th Feb... and waiting


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

himu_385 said:


> Hi...please help me with below confusions :
> 
> 1. Two of my colleagues did EA assessment. I have same responsibilities and doing the same thing/ attend same project. I am worried what if things i put on the career episode will sound almost same. Will they think this are copied?
> 
> ...


When your colleagues sent their EA assessment what role they put in their CDR's. Consider this if they nominated/showed thems


ammarmp said:


> 9th Feb... and waiting


22nd feb and waiting

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nauman86 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello, I am new to this forum and i hope someone can help me. i have an positive skill assessment done from engineer australia as electronics engineer in 2013. if i want to apply for immigration now do i need a new assessment from engineer australia or can i use the same one. thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nauman86 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and i hope someone can help me. i have an positive skill assessment done from engineer australia as electronics engineer in 2013. if i want to apply for immigration now do i need a new assessment from engineer australia or can i use the same one. thanks




Yea. SkillsAssesment Its valid for 2 years as far as i know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

nauman86 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and i hope someone can help me. i have an positive skill assessment done from engineer australia as electronics engineer in 2013. if i want to apply for immigration now do i need a new assessment from engineer australia or can i use the same one. thanks


Engineers Australia states : 
How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes?

Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely for Engineers Australia, our understanding is that DIBP mandates that the assessment notification be no more than three years old at the date of migration application. If you require an updated letter of assessment after this time, please contact us.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> When your colleagues sent their EA assessment what role they put in their CDR's. Consider this if they nominated/showed thems
> 
> 22nd feb and waiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


14th Feb and waiting...


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I would like to know that how we can assess our degree for two profession like Electrical and Telecom Engineer?
EA does't define any proportion of courses to assess our degree in other profession like ACS?

E.g. One can assess his degree in Electrical if he studied 30% of Electrical courses during electronics engg. 

Anyone did that?

Could you please let me who did that?

He might be best person to start with!

Thanks alot.


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

hello every one, its my first post in this forum, just have a question. I am going to apply for the skill assessment through CDR all 3 of my career episodes are based on my work experience so the question is does EA ask for additional documents like visa labels work permits etc apart from work experience letters for the assessment of qualification.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Waiting...14 weeks*

I submitted my CDR on 8th Dec and now its 14th week running. Maybe the festive season or sth, but still under "Queued for assessment". Worried considering I'm applying without an agent. The worst part is the blank email status/query service of EA doesn't seem to be working............ :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

himu_385 said:


> Hi...please help me with below confusions :
> 
> 1. Two of my colleagues did EA assessment. I have same responsibilities and doing the same thing/ attend same project. I am worried what if things i put on the career episode will sound almost same. Will they think this are copied?
> 
> ...


When your colleagues sent their EA assessment what role they put in their CDR's. Consider this if they nominated/showed thems


ammarmp said:


> 9th Feb... and waiting


22nd feb and waiting


Panda112 said:


> I submitted my CDR on 8th Dec and now its 14th week running. Maybe the festive season or sth, but still under "Queued for assessment". Worried considering I'm applying without an agent. The worst part is the blank email status/query service of EA doesn't seem to be working............ :fingerscrossed:


Fast track people are also waiting. The light is quite far at the end of the tunnel

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## safayet_bcc (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Guys, Good day. This is my first day. I was assessed as Engineering technologists 1 year ago. Now I want to assess again as Mechanical engineer. What will happen if I make CDR for same experience. Should I use existing EA Id? Please guide.. need experts suggestions. .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> I submitted my CDR on 8th Dec and now its 14th week running. Maybe the festive season or sth, but still under "Queued for assessment". Worried considering I'm applying without an agent. The worst part is the blank email status/query service of EA doesn't seem to be working............ :fingerscrossed:


Well it takes 4-5 months to pick up your case without Fast Track. So, you are almost there, may need to wait a month more.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

satti said:


> hello every one, its my first post in this forum, just have a question. I am going to apply for the skill assessment through CDR all 3 of my career episodes are based on my work experience so the question is does EA ask for additional documents like visa labels work permits etc apart from work experience letters for the assessment of qualification.


I am not sure but work permit and visa labels are sort of redundant documents that EA would ask. I think they are more worried about your CDR and/or Career Episodes.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

safayet_bcc said:


> Hi Guys, Good day. This is my first day. I was assessed as Engineering technologists 1 year ago. Now I want to assess again as Mechanical engineer. What will happen if I make CDR for same experience. Should I use existing EA Id? Please guide.. need experts suggestions. .


Can't help you with CDR questions, but yes you should use your existing EA ID, else it looks like a different person applying for a different occupation. All of these will be checked by DIBP and you don't want to complicate your situation for PR. Everything gets checked especially skills assessment.

On a side note, if you are not expecting 189 invite this year, 2339 is better than 2335 as 2335 has a long queue and sometimes the cut-of points move to 70. 

Try get to 60/65 points and submit your EOI. You may get an invite in July maybe even with 60 points.


----------



## safayet_bcc (Nov 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> safayet_bcc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, Good day. This is my first day. I was assessed as Engineering technologists 1 year ago. Now I want to assess again as Mechanical engineer. What will happen if I make CDR for same experience. Should I use existing EA Id? Please guide.. need experts suggestions. .
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion.. My worry is 2339 I have no opprtunity to apply in any state other than NSW.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Sorry i don't know the about these threads. If you can share links that will be great.
> 
> I would like to know that how we can assess our for two profession like Electrical and Telecom Engineer?
> 
> ...


Well you can't mix as far as I think. You want PR based on one occupation not a mix. So, you can either go for Telecom or Electronics. I think Electronics may be the better option as then you will also get 15 Degree points. If you go for Telecom, you will only get Work Exp points but will lose 15 Degree points.




uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know that how we can assess our degree for two profession like Electrical and Telecom Engineer?
> EA does't define any proportion of courses to assess our degree in other profession like ACS?
> ...


Also, you may be able to get two occupation both assessed, but then you won't get 15 Degree points for the occupation with whom your degree is not relevant.

Also, I don't think EA will give you 15 degree points for Electrical but maybe for Electronics.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

safayet_bcc said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.. My worry is 2339 I have no opprtunity to apply in any state other than NSW.


Can you get to 60 points with 2339 ? Then you might get invite in July if you apply now or if you have already submitted EOI.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

nauman86 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and i hope someone can help me. i have an positive skill assessment done from engineer australia as electronics engineer in 2013. if i want to apply for immigration now do i need a new assessment from engineer australia or can i use the same one. thanks


Whats your current total points score?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## safayet_bcc (Nov 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> safayet_bcc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your suggestion.. My worry is 2339 I have no opprtunity to apply in any state other than NSW.
> ...


I already submitted EOI on 25th July,2016 with 60 points. Queue for 65 is from December. It'll add up more as for 189 only few places are available.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> I submitted my CDR on 8th Dec and now its 14th week running. Maybe the festive season or sth, but still under "Queued for assessment". Worried considering I'm applying without an agent. The worst part is the blank email status/query service of EA doesn't seem to be working............ :fingerscrossed:


Whats your total points bro?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well you can't mix as far as I think. You want PR based on one occupation not a mix. So, you can either go for Telecom or Electronics. I think Electronics may be the better option as then you will also get 15 Degree points. If you go for Telecom, you will only get Work Exp points but will lose 15 Degree points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not true bro. He can go for telecoms nf still get the 15 points for degree. They assess degree based on the transcript courses. Worst case is that they will refer him back to electronics. Electronics is already on pro rata

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I can provide anything for 2 years but the first year after graduation i worked full time but i was still on student visa that's the problem so no 3rd party docs can be provided for that year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> This is not true bro. He can go for telecoms nf still get the 15 points for degree. They assess degree based on the transcript courses. Worst case is that they will refer him back to electronics. Electronics is already on pro rata
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. But electronics Degree and 15 points for Telecom occupation? Doesn't degree have to be relevant to occupation code or its not mandatory ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

safayet_bcc said:


> I already submitted EOI on 25th July,2016 with 60 points. Queue for 65 is from December. It'll add up more as for 189 only few places are available.


Well you missed last year by 25 days. if you had applied by 30 June, you would have been invited with 60 points. Well why not wait 3.5 more months and you may get it this year with 60 points.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. But electronics Degree and 15 points for Telecom occupation? Doesn't degree have to be relevant to occupation code or its not mandatory ?


Truth is that telecoms engineering as a B.sc degree is not very common. Most people assessed as telecoms studied either electrical/electronics engineering. They check the transcript to ensure that some core televoms courses are there. The deal breaker is usually the CDR.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure but work permit and visa labels are sort of redundant documents that EA would ask. I think they are more worried about your CDR and/or Career Episodes.


Thanks for the reply, I can provide anything for 2 years but the first year after graduation i worked full time but i was still on student visa that's the problem so no 3rd party docs can be provided for that year.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. But electronics Degree and 15 points for Telecom occupation? Doesn't degree have to be relevant to occupation code or its not mandatory ?


Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated. First of all DIBP is the authority to award points instead of EA. If EA assess the degree why not the points. I strongly believe that if EA assess the degree there shouldn't be any problem to claim the degree points 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated. First of all DIBP is the authority to award points instead of EA. If EA assess the degree why not the points. I strongly believe that if EA assess the degree there shouldn't be any problem to claim the degree points
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Why would EA give your degree relevance lets say if you are getting assessed for Mechanical with an Accounting degree ?

And DIBP listens to what EA has to say. EA gives the assessment that your degree is relevant and worthy of 15 points. EA should know more than DIBP as they have Engineers in their name.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks mate... And woh, you seem ho have a great PTE score. At the moment, I'm working on that too, maybe your blessings can help.... 



zaback21 said:


> Well it takes 4-5 months to pick up your case without Fast Track. So, you are almost there, may need to wait a month more.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

And mate, one, although out of context query: Why didn't you check mark the 190 as well, considering your point score. (Just curious) 




rabs138 said:


> When your colleagues sent their EA assessment what role they put in their CDR's. Consider this if they nominated/showed thems
> 
> 22nd feb and waiting
> 
> ...


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated. First of all DIBP is the authority to award points instead of EA. If EA assess the degree why not the points. I strongly believe that if EA assess the degree there shouldn't be any problem to claim the degree points
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Hey, you can always be assessed with an electrical or electronics degree for a telecoms occupation so far that there are certain telecoms courses on your transcript. The deal breaker is your CDR.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> And mate, one, although out of context query: Why didn't you check mark the 190 as well, considering your point score. (Just curious)


I did. NSW 70 points is 190 NSW.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I did. NSW 70 points is 190 NSW.


have just seen iscah.com news about pro rata occupations.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> have just seen iscah.com news about pro rata occupations.


None got their outcome from EA today ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> have just seen iscah.com news about pro rata occupations.


Well I suspected they invited more else it was too good to be true for so many to get invite on 1st March. Now it means, guys who were hoping to get invite on 29 March, may not get it even with 70/75 points and not a good thing to close the occupation with 3.5 months still left to go.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well I suspected they invited more else it was too good to be true for so many to get invite on 1st March. Now it means, guys who were hoping to get invite on 29 March, may not get it even with 70/75 points and not a good thing to close the occupation with 3.5 months still left to go.[/QUO
> 
> Someone is rumoring that some rules will be changed next financial year.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Well, its a tight spot for now.

I'm currently at 55 (even with SS0), reaching 60 on 27th June birthday (i.e. unless DIBP says it won't accept Civil Eng on July), and appearing PTE for another 10+ :fingerscrossed: (i.e. after I get my skill assessed).

So,yeah, in one way, I'm pushing it.

And another thing i was curious about, why didnt you tick that 190 checkbox for 5+, considering your score...



mctowel said:


> Whats your total points bro?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Submitted my CDRs on 14th Feb 2017, still "Queued For Assessment". Seems like I won't be getting any reply before next week ((


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Someone is rumoring that some rules will be changed next financial year.


Well there is some changes, one of them being giving single guys max points so as not to disadvantage them as married guys gets 5 Spouse points. Other than that, let's hope nothing dramatic.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Well, its a tight spot for now.
> 
> I'm currently at 55 (even with SS0), reaching 60 on 27th June birthday (i.e. unless DIBP says it won't accept Civil Eng on July), and appearing PTE for another 10+ :fingerscrossed: (i.e. after I get my skill assessed).
> 
> ...


Try get to 60 and sure invite before June. Plus Civil won't be removed, it will be the last subject to get removed from SOL if any, now especially with the housing crisis and 50 billion dollar infrastructure investment by Federal gov, they will need a lot more of you guys.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Submitted my CDRs on 14th Feb 2017, still "Queued For Assessment". Seems like I won't be getting any reply before next week ((


Well this week on Friday or next week, your case will be picked up. They have already moved to 4 Feb last week, so soon for you.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Submitted my CDRs on 14th Feb 2017, still "Queued For Assessment". Seems like I won't be getting any reply before next week ((


9th feb and still waiting

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well this week on Friday or next week, your case will be picked up. They have already moved to 4 Feb last week, so soon for you.


Hope they do that soon and I get on with my life whatever the outcome may be. i don't like to be hanging in the middle like that ((


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hope they do that soon and I get on with my life whatever the outcome may be. i don't like to be hanging in the middle like that ((


You will get yours soon and invite on 29 March if assessed Telecom.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hope they do that soon and I get on with my life whatever the outcome may be. i don't like to be hanging in the middle like that ((


Imagine people on same forum waiting for CO reply from DIBP. That journey is still waiting for us

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You will get yours soon and invite on 29 March if assessed Telecom.


I am assessing Telecom...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Imagine people on same forum waiting for CO reply from DIBP. That journey is still waiting for us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


True that...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I am assessing Telecom...


You may get Engineering Tech if EA feels your CDR or degree not good enough for Telecom, let's hope not.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> You may get Engineering Tech if EA feels your CDR or degree not good enough for Telecom, let's hope not.


How does that happen

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I am assessing Telecom...


Shuaib, you will surely be invited once you lodge your application. There are so many seats available for telecommunications engineering. 


Shuaib Azhar said:


> I am assessing Telecom...



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Shuaib, you will surely be invited once you lodge your application. There are so many seats available for telecommunications engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


400 more seats. So less of a competiton

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You may get Engineering Tech if EA feels your CDR or degree not good enough for Telecom, let's hope not.


I hope this does not happen, my degree is purely Telecom based and I have 8 plus years experience of working in Telco as well....


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Shuaib, you will surely be invited once you lodge your application. There are so many seats available for telecommunications engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I hope so bro, thnx for kind words


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I hope this does not happen, my degree is purely Telecom based and I have 8 plus years experience of working in Telco as well....


He might be meaning that your telecom degree might not be that of standard of Australian telecom engineering

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> 400 more seats. So less of a competiton
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> He might be meaning that your telecom degree might not be that of standard of Australian telecom engineering
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


less chance of that though. So many of my class mates got their PRs. If they passed the system with that degree, then my degree is the same as well


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> How does that happen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





rabs138 said:


> He might be meaning that your telecom degree might not be that of standard of Australian telecom engineering
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's right. Your case is quite strong with Telecom degree and 8 yrs exp. But let's hope you don't get 2339. I was just letting you know of the alternative situation so you can be ready for that too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


There is no competition for Telecom. If you get Telecom, you get invite next round. Telecom is not pro rata.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Agreed. The only place which might be vulnerable is where they consider based on experience shown in CDR the experience is equivalent to ANZSCO code of engineer technologist

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> That's right. Your case is quite strong with Telecom degree and 8 yrs exp. But let's hope you don't get 2339. I was just letting you know of the alternative situation so you can be ready for that too.


thnx bro, I was not aware of that thingy to be honest. I ll keep that in mind as well...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Agreed. The only place which might be vulnerable is where they consider based on experience shown in CDR the experience is equivalent to ANZSCO code of engineer technologist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


this is one concern, in that case I ll ve to go back and prepare for IELTs and get 7 each band ((


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There is no competition for Telecom. If you get Telecom, you get invite next round. Telecom is not pro rata.


thnx for keeping my hopes high


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> this is one concern, in that case I ll ve to go back and prepare for IELTs and get 7 each band ((


I got 7 in each band but i cant claim 5 years experience. U r lucky man

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I hope this does not happen, my degree is purely Telecom based and I have 8 plus years experience of working in Telco as well....


This happened to many of my friends. They had bachelor degree and years of experience, still they were assessment in ET. I am on the same boat, completed my bachelor in BD and masters in Australia, hoping to get the assessment in electrical engineering. But one of my friend with similar qualification, got assessed in electronic engineering recently. So, lets just be hopeful and chill. There nothing to chill here though. Missing the Australian life badly

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I got 7 in each band but i cant claim 5 years experience. U r lucky man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


True that. I really got lucky with the experience points. Also prepared IELTs in 3 days and appeared. got some luck there as well


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> This happened to many of my friends. They had bachelor degree and years of experience, still they were assessment in ET. I am on the same boat, completed my bachelor in BD and masters in Australia, hoping to get the assessment in electrical engineering. But one of my friend with similar qualification, got assessed in electronic engineering recently. So, lets just be hopeful and chill. There nothing to chill here though. Missing the Australian life badly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Did u speak with them on where they went wrong in their CDR's as to they got ET rather PE

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Did u speak with them on where they went wrong in their CDR's as to they got ET rather PE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Everyone's claiming, it's all about how you prepare your career episode. My friend who assessed in electronic, was going to be assessed in ET despite having three good episodes. Then after few conversations, CO had gived him Electronic engineering. What i realized from his points, it all depends on the level of your degree, how is this in compare to Australian drgree. They consider most of the degrees completed in overseas excluding ranked universities are as associate level. Dont know, how experience count towards your assessment. Perhaps, it is similar to this extent that they dont value overseas exp greatly.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> This happened to many of my friends. They had bachelor degree and years of experience, still they were assessment in ET. I am on the same boat, completed my bachelor in BD and masters in Australia, hoping to get the assessment in electrical engineering. But one of my friend with similar qualification, got assessed in electronic engineering recently. So, lets just be hopeful and chill. There nothing to chill here though. Missing the Australian life badly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Did u speak with them on where they went wrong in their CDR's as to they got ET rather PE


Jakin said:


> This happened to many of my friends. They had bachelor degree and years of experience, still they were assessment in ET. I am on the same boat, completed my bachelor in BD and masters in Australia, hoping to get the assessment in electrical engineering. But one of my friend with similar qualification, got assessed in electronic engineering recently. So, lets just be hopeful and chill. There nothing to chill here though. Missing the Australian life badly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Having a non accreditated degree but university being top ranking in the country would impact somehow.it should. The university i graduated from is the top ranking from my country. But I cant same for my CDR's quality as no one can ever b sur3

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

*Format*

can anyone please tell, in what format (pdf or word) to upload career episodes and summary statement.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

satti said:


> can anyone please tell, in what format (pdf or word) to upload career episodes and summary statement.


Pdf

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> Well, its a tight spot for now.
> 
> I'm currently at 55 (even with SS0), reaching 60 on 27th June birthday (i.e. unless DIBP says it won't accept Civil Eng on July), and appearing PTE for another 10+ :fingerscrossed: (i.e. after I get my skill assessed).
> 
> ...


Too bad... 21st June is the last round this year.. Cheer up, Civil engineering is not threatened, so relax, celebrate your birthday and await your invite im July

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks a lot mate, but you still haven't answered my question about why you didnt tick the 190 and claimed an extra 5 points??

I'm really really curious after researching and researching why you'd do that 



mctowel said:


> Too bad... 21st June is the last round this year.. Cheer up, Civil engineering is not threatened, so relax, celebrate your birthday and await your invite im July
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Thanks a lot mate, but you still haven't answered my question about why you didnt tick the 190 and claimed an extra 5 points??
> 
> I'm really really curious after researching and researching why you'd do that


Maybe he did and didn't updated on his signature, or 60 points can be said both ways as 60 for 189 or 65 for 190.

Or, he doesn't want to live in NSW.

Or, he expects 189 for sure (he will get it), and hence didn't wanted to take 190 and get stuck with a state for 2 years.

Or, he can answer it lol !


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I hope this does not happen, my degree is purely Telecom based and I have 8 plus years experience of working in Telco as well....


The deal breaker remains your CDR. I know many people with many years of experience still getting technologist. Ensure that your CDR addresses at least 60-70%of the occupations ANZCO job description. Take it very serious.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

zishahmur said:


> EA Application for Mechanical Engineer + PhD Assessment Lodged on 15/11/2016
> Status changed to Assessment in progress on 02/12/2016 (Friday)
> Positive outcome granted as required on 06/12/2016. (15th working day) :smile:


Can you kindly let me know where did you receive your PhD (overseas or inside Australia) and was it related to your nominated skill/occupation?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


You will certainly receive your telecom invite as many people tend to assess their electronics and communications degrees as electronics or electrical streams.
I was also worried that the whole world is claiming the invite but out of 40-50 people you'll still be selected.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> Thanks a lot mate, but you still haven't answered my question about why you didnt tick the 190 and claimed an extra 5 points??
> 
> I'm really really curious after researching and researching why you'd do that


Sorry for late reply... I maybe didn't see the post. I also have a separate running EOI for NSW190, I am yet to receive a nomination there. Seems they are hardly looking in my occupation

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Jakin said:


> This happened to many of my friends. They had bachelor degree and years of experience, still they were assessment in ET. I am on the same boat, completed my bachelor in BD and masters in Australia, hoping to get the assessment in electrical engineering. But one of my friend with similar qualification, got assessed in electronic engineering recently. So, lets just be hopeful and chill. There nothing to chill here though. Missing the Australian life badly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I also miss Au badly , which uni did graduate from ?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Maybe he did and didn't updated on his signature, or 60 points can be said both ways as 60 for 189 or 65 for 190.
> 
> Or, he doesn't want to live in NSW.
> 
> ...


Lol... I created both EOIs on the same day. I think they will give preference to those with 70 points including state points before mine.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Rehan88 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Engineer Australia CDR application withdrawal*

Hi there
I'm rehan living in Perth. I had applied for MSA in engineers Australia . I followed all of the professional engineering sequence for assessment.. but my assessor said it doesn't meet to the PE ... however , he can assessed my degree on basis of engineering technologist.... then When I asked to proceed with engineering technologosit ... they gave me long list to provide these info.... my question is that now I will explain to them all of my episode details which they required from me for PE assessment... if they do not agree with the additional information then can I withdraw the application? Or asked for any outcome either positive or negative? 
Hope to hear from you soon..

Thanks


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Rehan88 said:


> Hi there
> I'm rehan living in Perth. I had applied for MSA in engineers Australia . I followed all of the professional engineering sequence for assessment.. but my assessor said it doesn't meet to the PE ... however , he can assessed my degree on basis of engineering technologist.... then When I asked to proceed with engineering technologosit ... they gave me long list to provide these info.... my question is that now I will explain to them all of my episode details which they required from me for PE assessment... if they do not agree with the additional information then can I withdraw the application? Or asked for any outcome either positive or negative?
> Hope to hear from you soon..
> 
> Thanks


Hi rehan, what kind of information did they ask for ? I am not sure if you can withdraw the application. Provide as much info as you can to satisfy them. Once the decision is made, you can not revert your decision.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Applied on 9th feb and still waiting..anyone waiting around this date?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehan88 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi jakin they asked me the following 
The presented projects are showing a strong grasp of practical situations and applications administrative business solutions, with the technical challenge of keeping abreast of developments in Electrical Engineering. It is obvious that you have a top-surface understanding of scientific and electrical engineering principles and a well-developed capacity for technical analysis based on your bachelor degree record. You presented the proficient application technical administration skills and contribution to the advancement of electrical engineering technologies. However, you are lacking to present a professional engineering role, taking responsibility for bringing knowledge to bear from multiple sources to develop solutions to complex problems and issues, for ensuring that technical and non-technical considerations are properly integrated, and for managing risk. Also, the most critical element is lacking to present a detailed methodology relevant to simulations and analysis, understanding of project durations, development and design frequency and PE assignment sequence. At the same time, being developed as an engineering administrator, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as a grounding in the area of electrical technology and technical support. Based on these carrier episodes? summary you may be assessed with the qualification outcome as an electrical engineering technologist. Please confirm.


I mentioned everything. .. just confused what I provide them now...
Can you suggest anything? 

Also tell me ... If final decision made then can I apply it again for MSA ??

Hope to hear from you soon...
Regards


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Applied on 9th feb and still waiting..anyone waiting around this date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Applied on 9th.. lol.. nothing yet


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Applied on 9th.. lol.. nothing yet


Hi ammarmp, do you know someone got their outfome recently after 4 feb ? Last guy I saw updated his tracker and applied on 4 feb.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Hi ammarmp, do you know someone got their outfome recently after 4 feb ? Last guy I saw updated his tracker and applied on 4 feb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


didnt check the immmi tracker.. but a guy here received the response on 4th.. nobody updated after that.


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Just joined today, new to this.

I submitted for my accord assessment on 21st Feb (Fast Track) and received a reply from EA today requesting an originally scanned document rather than the certified one I submitted.

It took 17 working days for them to respond, which is good for what was paid.


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Just joined today, new to this.

I submitted for my accord assessment on 21st Feb (Fast Track) and received a reply from EA today requesting an originally scanned document rather than the certified one I submitted.

It took 17 working days, so getting there.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

I seriously cant believr that they are sending this standardized response to people rather individually commenting on your CDR's. There must be a way arouns it. We need input from someone who got same response and than he/she fixed the episodes. I have seen this response posted by other people in this forum as well quoting same text as you just posted. Lets pinpoint where it went wrong. Tell me something, what were the designations of your job roles in the organizations you worked in. As in did u mention engineer administrator as role you worked as in your previous organization?


satti said:


> can anyone please tell, in what format (pdf or word) to upload career episodes and summary statement.


Pdf


Rehan88 said:


> Hi jakin they asked me the following
> The presented projects are showing a strong grasp of practical situations and applications administrative business solutions, with the technical challenge of keeping abreast of developments in Electrical Engineering. It is obvious that you have a top-surface understanding of scientific and electrical engineering principles and a well-developed capacity for technical analysis based on your bachelor degree record. You presented the proficient application technical administration skills and contribution to the advancement of electrical engineering technologies. However, you are lacking to present a professional engineering role, taking responsibility for bringing knowledge to bear from multiple sources to develop solutions to complex problems and issues, for ensuring that technical and non-technical considerations are properly integrated, and for managing risk. Also, the most critical element is lacking to present a detailed methodology relevant to simulations and analysis, understanding of project durations, development and design frequency and PE assignment sequence. At the same time, being developed as an engineering administrator, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as a grounding in the area of electrical technology and technical support. Based on these carrier episodes? summary you may be assessed with the qualification outcome as an electrical engineering technologist. Please confirm.
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey,

I applied on 9th. today i received this response 

"Self Declarations are not acceptable. Please refer to the MSA Booklet (Page 29) for a list of acceptable duty documents. Please note that if you choose to submit a statutory declaration from your supervisor, you will need to provide evidence of your supervisor's identity and employment with the company."

What is the assessor asking for?

How can I contact the assessor? any email address?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Applied on 9th.. lol.. nothing yet


Applied on 14th Feb, still nothing :"(


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Applied on 14th Feb, still nothing :"(


I got request for additional documents today


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> I got request for additional documents today


What are the docs required

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey,
> 
> I applied on 9th. today i received this response
> 
> ...


It might indicate that your Reference letter/Experience letter/Job Description letter is not as per requirements mentioned in MSA Booklet (Page 29). There are 3 options given on page 29 about how to write that letter. You have to follow them.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I seriously cant believr that they are sending this standardized response to people rather individually commenting on your CDR's. There must be a way arouns it. We need input from someone who got same response and than he/she fixed the episodes. I have seen this response posted by other people in this forum as well quoting same text as you just posted. Lets pinpoint where it went wrong. Tell me something, what were the designations of your job roles in the organizations you worked in. As in did u mention engineer administrator as role you worked as in your previous organization?
> Pdf
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there, recently they became very strict about their policy and are unwilling to give professional engineering without higher qualification and any relevant experience. The bachelor itself, unless it is fully recognized by EA, is not suffice you to get professional engineering even if you mention all the attributes written in MSA booklet. They asked to you about the manegerial term such as roles and responsibilities, risk management and so on. As you are saying, you mentioned all of them, theres nothing you could do but point them towards the episode deals with these problems.

You can reapply i think.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> It might indicate that your Reference letter/Experience letter/Job Description letter is not as per requirements mentioned in MSA Booklet (Page 29). There are 3 options given on page 29 about how to write that letter. You have to follow them.


Yes I have provided statuary declaration for my duties as the second part of their request suggests. but they are asking for "supervisors identity and employment with company" which documents does that mean?

Can I call my assessor?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Yes I have provided statuary declaration for my duties as the second part of their request suggests. but they are asking for "supervisors identity and employment with company" which documents does that mean?
> 
> Can I call my assessor?


I believe they want to know email address, cell number and designation of your supervisor so that they can contact him and get his word on ur submitted letter

regarding calling the assessor, i don't ve any idea. If i were your, I would just provide him the above mentioned stuff


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I believe they want to know email address, cell number and designation of your supervisor so that they can contact him and get his word on ur submitted letter
> 
> regarding calling the assessor, i don't ve any idea. If i were your, I would just provide him the above mentioned stuff


I have already provided these information in the declaration. But its a self declaration. might have to change the wording


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I believe they want to know email address, cell number and designation of your supervisor so that they can contact him and get his word on ur submitted letter
> 
> regarding calling the assessor, i don't ve any idea. If i were your, I would just provide him the above mentioned stuff


what I am confused about is that whether any other additional documents are required


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I believe they want to know email address, cell number and designation of your supervisor so that they can contact him and get his word on ur submitted letter
> 
> regarding calling the assessor, i don't ve any idea. If i were your, I would just provide him the above mentioned stuff


9th feb ppl are up for assessment. Goodluck to u n jakin

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> 9th feb ppl are up for assessment. Goodluck to u n jakin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Still queued for assessment. Tired of seeing this notification. My case is not yet picked up. Just noticed one thing i remember exactly i submitted my application on 9th feb but it is showing application submitted- 10th February in MSA panel. Even if they pick up the case tomorrow, they would take longer as most of our degree is non-accord.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Still queued for assessment. Tired of seeing this notification. My case is not yet picked up. Just noticed one thing i remember exactly i submitted my application on 9th feb but it is showing application submitted- 10th February in MSA panel. Even if they pick up the case tomorrow, they would take longer as most of our degree is non-accord.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


If they ll pick the case, they ll complete it within that day, I ve this feeling. As 3 CDRs and experience assessment should not take more than 2 hours. I am standing behind you on 14th Feb...


----------



## syzuhair (Jan 4, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Still queued for assessment. Tired of seeing this notification. My case is not yet picked up. Just noticed one thing i remember exactly i submitted my application on 9th feb but it is showing application submitted- 10th February in MSA panel. Even if they pick up the case tomorrow, they would take longer as most of our degree is non-accord.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Well than it would be done tomorrow. Considering the immitracker showing people getting assessed in 34-35 days, its about time for you. Let your employer/HR know that they be getting calls shortly in case you are getting your work experience assessed


----------



## syzuhair (Jan 4, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> If they ll pick the case, they ll complete it within that day, I ve this feeling. As 3 CDRs and experience assessment should not take more than 2 hours. I am standing behind you on 14th Feb...


Lol I wish. 2 hours for a CDR plus work to be assessed. Seems difficult.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

hello, 
Im an industrial engineer and my work experince is on Logistics and shipping.

any fellow engineers reckon whether I can get work experience points ?
1 year Australia and 3 years Turkey work experience.

by the way, by end of June I will be having 3 years work experince but I will submit my CDR within this week. that means if EA grants me additional 5 pts for work experience, I will need to update my supporting docs later on ?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

syzuhair said:


> Lol I wish. 2 hours for a CDR plus work to be assessed. Seems difficult.


I am just assessing my bachelor(non-accord) and masters (accord), not any job experience. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> I am just assessing my bachelor(non-accord) and masters (accord), not any job experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Cool it will be a breeze than

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Cool it will be a breeze than
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What do you mean beeeze ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> What do you mean beeeze ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Like cake walk

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

syzuhair said:


> Lol I wish. 2 hours for a CDR plus work to be assessed. Seems difficult.


A friend of mine got assessed in 2-3 hours on 10th March )))


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> A friend of mine got assessed in 2-3 hours on 10th March )))


Including work assessment?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Like cake walk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Lol i hope it would be a cake-walk.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Lol i hope it would be a cake-walk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Tomorrow is not far away. It is going to happen. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

bulop said:


> hello,
> Im an industrial engineer and my work experince is on Logistics and shipping.
> 
> any fellow engineers reckon whether I can get work experience points ?
> ...


Best thing for you is to go on with degree assessment from EA, leave experience assessment for the time when u ll apply for Visa after getting the EOI. you can surely get 5 points for 1+ year work in Australia provided u prove it with help of your pay slips, tax documents, referral letter etc. But for claiming 3 years work experience points in Turkey, u ve to wait till u actually ve 3 years experience under your belt. so my suggestion would be to go ahead and assess your degree only with EA.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Including work assessment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I am not sure of that. Will ve to ask him. he has 3 plus years of experience though


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I am not sure of that. Will ve to ask him. he has 3 plus years of experience though


Find out man am getting excited 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

bulop said:


> hello,
> Im an industrial engineer and my work experince is on Logistics and shipping.
> 
> any fellow engineers reckon whether I can get work experience points ?
> ...


Kardesh, what is your overall points with 1 years experience and with 1+3 overseas work experience?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

bulop said:


> hello,
> Im an industrial engineer and my work experince is on Logistics and shipping.
> 
> any fellow engineers reckon whether I can get work experience points ?
> ...


Dos, DIBP grants you points not Engineers Australia. 
DIBP performs its own work experience assessment, so if you have reference letters in the correct format and evidence of your salary (payslips, bank statements or tax return documents) for all work periods for which you want to claim points, you can go ahead without an opinion from Engineers Australia (EA). Most people get the Additional Assessment Services from EA though, because it adds a bit more security. Note that the DIBP case officer can override the EA assessment result.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> Dos, DIBP grants you points not Engineers Australia.
> DIBP performs its own work experience assessment, so if you have reference letters in the correct format and evidence of your salary (payslips, bank statements or tax return documents) for all work periods for which you want to claim points, you can go ahead without an opinion from Engineers Australia (EA). Most people get the Additional Assessment Services from EA though, because it adds a bit more security. Note that the DIBP case officer can override the EA assessment result.


Plus its cheaper to get rejected by EA as comparer to DIBP

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

aumelb1 said:


> Dos, DIBP grants you points not Engineers Australia.
> DIBP performs its own work experience assessment, so if you have reference letters in the correct format and evidence of your salary (payslips, bank statements or tax return documents) for all work periods for which you want to claim points, you can go ahead without an opinion from Engineers Australia (EA). Most people get the Additional Assessment Services from EA though, because it adds a bit more security. Note that the DIBP case officer can override the EA assessment result.


Drug, I have 60 points without any work experience claimed. 
ielts overall:7
postgraduate degree in Commerce 1 Year and in Management 1 year
my DOB: September 1985 - means I can get max points till 2018 September right ?

that means now I need to await EA's feedback for my experience and degree.
thanks for the info.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Best thing for you is to go on with degree assessment from EA, leave experience assessment for the time when u ll apply for Visa after getting the EOI. you can surely get 5 points for 1+ year work in Australia provided u prove it with help of your pay slips, tax documents, referral letter etc. But for claiming 3 years work experience points in Turkey, u ve to wait till u actually ve 3 years experience under your belt. so my suggestion would be to go ahead and assess your degree only with EA.


can I have degree assessment and work experience assessment same time ?
once I have completed 3 years experience in Turkey, I will need to pay for fasttrack again ?


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Since you don't have a 3 years work experience yet, there's no point in assessing it.

While you can do both at the same time, as far as I know, in your assessment certificate it'll merely say, professional engineer + experience of two years 8 months (or something)

So when you'll claim an additional 5 points for the three years in Turkey, the DIBP will verify your experience independently, thus deeming the EA's opinion on your three years experience pointless. So, there's no point in spending that extra cash for revelant skilled assessment.

Also, do note that, EA's opinion on your experience isn't mandatory to claim the points.



bulop said:


> can I have degree assessment and work experience assessment same time ?
> once I have completed 3 years experience in Turkey, I will need to pay for fasttrack again ?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Status changed to Assessment in progress just a few minutes ago. Applied on 9th feb

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Status changed to Assessment in progress just a few minutes ago. Applied on 9th feb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Great... all the best...Thanks for the update...Very much needed in the present scenario.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Status changed to Assessment in progress just a few minutes ago. Applied on 9th feb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


finally it happened  . best of luck Jakin...


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> finally it happened  . best of luck Jakin...


Thank you, yes Finally. vHowever, they want to assess me in Engineering technologist category


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Thank you, yes Finally. vHowever, they want to assess me in Engineering technologist category


Oh, I hope you convince them to assess u in the category you want


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Oh, I hope you convince them to assess u in the category you want


They will be closing very shortly. I don't think my case would be finalized before that  gotta wait till Monday


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> They will be closing very shortly. I don't think my case would be finalized before that  gotta wait till Monday


it is better to wait for a day or two to get the desired result mate. We ve come a long way. Just hang in there for a couple of days and good things ll be coming ur way.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Oh, I hope you convince them to assess u in the category you want


Jakin can u post the response by EA here. Is it the same copy paste response posted by earlier people who got assessed as engineer technologist?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> it is better to wait for a day or two to get the desired result mate. We ve come a long way. Just hang in there for a couple of days and good things ll be coming ur way.


Does it mean that people who are not getting their work assessed have chances of getting assessed as engineer technologist?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Does it mean that people who are not getting their work assessed have chances of getting assessed as engineer technologist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have no idea whatsoever bro


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> it is better to wait for a day or two to get the desired result mate. We ve come a long way. Just hang in there for a couple of days and good things ll be coming ur way.


I can wait a few months more if they give my desired outcome. =)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Jakin can u post the response by EA here. Is it the same copy paste response posted by earlier people who got assessed as engineer technologist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I already respond on their feed back and don't know what other has posted but they said the following, 
My bachelor is equivalent to Engineering associate in compare to Australian qualification framework. However, on the basis of masters, he wants to upgrade my assessment to Engineering technologist category.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Does it mean that people who are not getting their work assessed have chances of getting assessed as engineer technologist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Most likely it its not recognized by EA. However, it completely depends upon your course structure and credit i believe.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> I already respond on their feed back and don't know what other has posted but they said the following,
> My bachelor is equivalent to Engineering associate in compare to Australian qualification framework. However, on the basis of masters, he wants to upgrade my assessment to Engineering technologist category.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Your bachelors degree was a 4 year program?. Does the university ranking plays any role in your opinion. Their generalized response usually states that your knowledge is surface level something. Did they say the same thing?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

*moving MSA application from normal to fast track time frame.*

Can someone please confirm about moving MSA application from normal to fast track time frame.
Is it again 30-35 days? since i submitted my application 2 months back in non-fast track mode.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Your bachelors degree was a 4 year program?. Does the university ranking plays any role in your opinion. Their generalized response usually states that your knowledge is surface level something. Did they say the same thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No, they didn't respond anything regarding my knowledge and attainment level but directly from my qualification. Yes i think unversity plays a huge role towards an asssssment. Yes, our bachelor degree is comprised of 4 years. But as far as I know, few years back they started to count our degree as associate. So, it might be different on others case.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> No, they didn't respond anything regarding my knowledge and attainment level but directly from my qualification. Yes i think unversity plays a huge role towards an asssssment. Yes, our bachelor degree is comprised of 4 years. But as far as I know, few years back they started to count our degree as associate. So, it might be different on others case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hmmm well hoping for the best. Are you going to challenge the engineer technologist decision or will proceed as it is?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Hmmm well hoping for the best. Are you going to challenge the engineer technologist decision or will proceed as it is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I hope they treat University of Engineering and Technology Taxila as per my desires


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Hmmm well hoping for the best. Are you going to challenge the engineer technologist decision or will proceed as it is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I dont want to proceed with engineering technologist, however, nothing is in my hand if they stand with their decision.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I dont want to proceed with engineering technologist, however, nothing is in my hand if they stand with their decision.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


What are the demerits if one proceeds with engineering technologist???


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

In any case, I know irrelevant but

Do you guys know where the occupation ceiling for technologist is found? (I couldn't find the technologist ceiling in skillselect website). Is it under TECHNICIAN?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> What are the demerits if one proceeds with engineering technologist???


I have read somewhere on the forum that with engineer technologist its very difficult even with 65 points. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I have read somewhere on the forum that with engineer technologist its very difficult even with 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


ooh, so no hope whatsoever with Engineering Technologist (


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> What are the demerits if one proceeds with engineering technologist???


There is no hope for PR with this category. The ceiling is already full and this occupation has been flagged. It could be remove anytime by DIBP. Minimum point requirements to get the invitation for 190 is 70 w/o SS.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> There is no hope for PR with this category. The ceiling is already full and this occupation has been flagged. It could be remove anytime by DIBP. Minimum point requirements to get the invitation for 190 is 70 w/o SS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thats pretty bad. You should keep arguing with them over merits of your CDR's. Were your CDR's based on degree only

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Thats pretty bad. You should keep arguing with them over merits of your CDR's. Were your CDR's based on degree only
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes 1 from bachelor and 2 from masters. I dont have any relevant experience, thus had to take the cdr from my qualification. I will try to convince them to give my requested category. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I have read somewhere on the forum that with engineer technologist its very difficult even with 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Engineering technologist falls under "other engineering professional" category. Check the ceiling with this name.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Yes 1 from bachelor and 2 from masters. I dont have any relevant experience, thus had to take the cdr from my qualification. I will try to convince them to give my requested category.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


best wishes for you mate. Hope you get desired outcome.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> In any case, I know irrelevant but
> 
> Do you guys know where the occupation ceiling for technologist is found? (I couldn't find the technologist ceiling in skillselect website). Is it under TECHNICIAN?


It is Other Engineering Professionals 2339. The quota for this year was finished on 15 March for 189. 190 is still open.



rabs138 said:


> I have read somewhere on the forum that with engineer technologist its very difficult even with 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well if you have 65 points, you may get 190 invite this year or 189 for sure in July 2017 - given it is still in SOL 2017-18.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> ooh, so no hope whatsoever with Engineering Technologist (


It is till better than 2335. I think people who are mechanical should try give a bad CDR or not show Masters so they can get assessed as Engineering Technologist. It's so much better than 2335.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> There is no hope for PR with this category. The ceiling is already full and this occupation has been flagged. It could be remove anytime by DIBP. Minimum point requirements to get the invitation for 190 is 70 w/o SS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


They get flagged every year, including all the major occupation. One would think the housing crisis in Australia and 50 billion dollar investment would mean they will need more civil and structural engineers and still they get flagged every year. I mean Civil quota never reaches and still get flagged.

Minimum point is not 70 w/o SS, people so far got it at 65. sharat47 got it. They are yet to send their bulk invite and hence more people will get it soon hopefully. In July 60 pointers might also get 189.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

anybody knows 2335 was also flagged last year ? If they completely remove for next financial year, seems I will have no hope to get PR.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> anybody knows 2335 was also flagged last year ? If they completely remove for next financial year, seems I will have no hope to get PR.


I have heard they got flagged for the last 5+ years or more.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> I have heard they got flagged for the last 5+ years or more.


Where one can check flagged occupations list?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Where one can check flagged occupations list?


https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupation-list

They will publish the new SOL too.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It is till better than 2335. I think people who are mechanical should try give a bad CDR or not show Masters so they can get assessed as Engineering Technologist. It's so much better than 2335.


Lol.. Very true

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupation-list
> 
> They will publish the new SOL too.


When they will generally releasing the SOL for 2017 & 18? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> When they will generally releasing the SOL for 2017 & 18?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Usually mid May to early June.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Has anyone with non-fast tracked applications received EA's response after March? If so, what was the submission date?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys.

I applied on 9th Feb for EA + skill assessment on FT. Got the reply on 16th March for some additional employment related documents (supervisor statuary declarations and HQ scans). 

I have submitted them today on 19th march.

Can you tell me

1. Are these the only comments they had? or the comments will come later also? ( like on episodes and such)

2. How much time does it take them to assess the application now?

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Has anyone with non-fast tracked applications received EA's response after March? If so, what was the submission date?


It takes 5-6 months to pick up application without Fast Track. If you want earlier, you need to go Fast Track.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thats an issue then.

I was expecting 17 weeks tops and currently at my 15th week. Preparing for PTE meanwhile. In either case, I suppose its too late to opt for fast track now. Better continue working harder for that 79+.



zaback21 said:


> It takes 5-6 months to pick up application without Fast Track. If you want earlier, you need to go Fast Track.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Thats an issue then.
> 
> I was expecting 17 weeks tops and currently at my 15th week. Preparing for PTE meanwhile. In either case, I suppose its too late to opt for fast track now. Better continue working harder for that 79+.


If it's 15 weeks, you will get it soon in a month or less. No point going Fast Track at this point as Fast Track will also take 36 days. Better concentrate on PTE then.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Querying assessment status*

EA's website says, or said there's a query service where you can send a blank email with "Status" as subject and without body text. Theoretically, it's supposed to automatically reply with an email stating the current application date being processed and other details but I'm getting no replies

Does anyone know how that works?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> EA's website says, or said there's a query service where you can send a blank email with "Status" as subject and without body text. Theoretically, it's supposed to automatically reply with an email stating the current application date being processed and other details but I'm getting no replies
> 
> Does anyone know how that works?


It doesn't work anymore.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I applied on 9th Feb for EA + skill assessment on FT. Got the reply on 16th March for some additional employment related documents (supervisor statuary declarations and HQ scans).
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

So who is up today for EA assessment. I believe those who submitted their CDRs on 11th Feb ll be up for assessment today. best of luck all of u out there.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> So who is up today for EA assessment. I believe those who submitted their CDRs on 11th Feb ll be up for assessment today. best of luck all of u out there.


They didn't reply me today. I sent my feedback to them on friday afternoon. Application submitted: 10th feb.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> They didn't reply me today. I sent my feedback to them on friday afternoon. Application submitted: 10th feb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I believe they ll get back to you tomorrow if not today. just make sure they do not put u under Engineering Technologist code. Give them anything they want for confirmation.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I believe they ll get back to you tomorrow if not today. just make sure they do not put u under Engineering Technologist code. Give them anything they want for confirmation.


Hopefully, i can convince him. But for that we need to talk !!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Hopefully, i can convince him. But for that we need to talk !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


You can just call them. I called my assessor today. He requested some documents regarding the experience and i was confused about that.

But overall he was helpful.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> You can just call them. I called my assessor today. He requested some documents regarding the experience and i was confused about that.
> 
> But overall he was helpful.


Yup thinking of calling him tomorrow if he doesn't reply to my response. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi guys... I was asked for additional documents from the assessor. I have fast tracked on 1st March. But there is a twist. They replied as below 

(1) I noted you nominated Electronics Engineer as the occupation. However, the competencies demonstrated in your career episodes and the work experience obtained reflect they are more towards Automation and Control Engineering. Therefore, the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233513 Automation and Control Engineer. Please just let me know your awareness of this outcome to proceed. 
(2) Please note according to our new policy you may only have one month to provide the requested document and/or information.

So what can I reply for the 1st query? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi guys... I was asked for additional documents from the assessor. I have fast tracked on 1st March. But there is a twist. They replied as below
> 
> (1) I noted you nominated Electronics Engineer as the occupation. However, the competencies demonstrated in your career episodes and the work experience obtained reflect they are more towards Automation and Control Engineering. Therefore, the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233513 Automation and Control Engineer. Please just let me know your awareness of this outcome to proceed.
> (2) Please note according to our new policy you may only have one month to provide the requested document and/or information.
> ...


Check the ANZSCO description of the role they are trying to assign you. Is that what your experience letters roles and responsibilities pointing towards?. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi guys... I was asked for additional documents from the assessor. I have fast tracked on 1st March. But there is a twist. They replied as below
> 
> (1) I noted you nominated Electronics Engineer as the occupation. However, the competencies demonstrated in your career episodes and the work experience obtained reflect they are more towards Automation and Control Engineering. Therefore, the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233513 Automation and Control Engineer. Please just let me know your awareness of this outcome to proceed.
> (2) Please note according to our new policy you may only have one month to provide the requested document and/or information.
> ...


Its straight forward bro. The are notifying you of the change of your occupation to Automations engineer. I don't think they are giving another option here. Check the ceiling of the occupation on the sol. Nonetheless, you can politely ask if it can be allowed for you to modify or change your CDR to effectively reflect roles of an electronics engineer

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Its straight forward bro. The are notifying you of the change of your occupation to Automations engineer. I don't think they are giving another option here. Check the ceiling of the occupation on the sol. Nonetheless, you can politely ask if it can be allowed for you to modify or change your CDR to effectively reflect roles of an electronics engineer
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Mctowel, when do they check the response from the client? I replied my feedback on 4.00 pc Thursday AusT and expected his reply today. Will calling him be a better idea for communicating?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Mctowel, when do they check the response from the client? I replied my feedback on 4.00 pc Thursday AusT and expected his reply today. Will calling him be a better idea for communicating?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


They may check the response, but they dont reply immediately sometimes, as there may be some documentations associated with any modifications to be made. I remember contactin my assessor due to an error in the graduation date on my outcome letter and he took 4 days to sort it out and mail the corrected one back to me

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi guys... I was asked for additional documents from the assessor. I have fast tracked on 1st March. But there is a twist. They replied as below
> 
> (1) I noted you nominated Electronics Engineer as the occupation. However, the competencies demonstrated in your career episodes and the work experience obtained reflect they are more towards Automation and Control Engineering. Therefore, the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233513 Automation and Control Engineer. Please just let me know your awareness of this outcome to proceed.
> (2) Please note according to our new policy you may only have one month to provide the requested document and/or information.
> ...


Edit. I just noticed that if you go ahead, your occupation will fall under mechanical, production and plant engineering.. which is highly competitive. I advise you try if you can to request to resubm the CDR to better reflect electronics.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> They may check the response, but they dont reply immediately sometimes, as there may be some documentations associated with any modifications to be made. I remember contactin my assessor due to an error in the graduation date on my outcome letter and he took 4 days to sort it out and mail the corrected one back to me
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I was really confused with my completion date too, not even sure which date I placed in there between my course end date or graduation date. Graduation date is your course completion date right ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Jakin said:


> I was really confused with my completion date too, not even sure which date I placed in there between my course end date or graduation date. Graduation date is your course completion date right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Infact, mine was so confusing that my assessor mixed it up. I finished exam November 2015 and graduation was January 2016. Yet EA put my graduation as January 2015. The correct one should be the graduation date, and if your school doesn't do graduation, just use the date of your final exams.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Infact, mine was so confusing that my assessor mixed it up. I finished exam November 2015 and graduation was January 2016. Yet EA put my graduation as January 2015. The correct one should be the graduation date, and if your school doesn't do graduation, just use the date of your final exams.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Is it fixable if they mix it up? Because I am not quite sure which one I put on my application. Lately, i got to know that your graduation date will completion date.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Is it fixable if they mix it up? Because I am not quite sure which one I put on my application. Lately, i got to know that your graduation date will completion date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes it can be corrected. Just mail back EA email contact of your queries and they will direct it back to the assessor who will look into it.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I was really confused with my completion date too, not even sure which date I placed in there between my course end date or graduation date. Graduation date is your course completion date right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I applied with graduation date and EA gave me graduation date in my assessment letter. But then, for 476 visa, I needed to get uni letter showing course completion date and it shows 2 months earlier, so I had to send amendment using Update Us feature in ImmiAccount.

Now I am wondering which one I will use - graduation date or course completion date for 189/190 Visa.

For you, graduation date is fine for EA assessment, the date on your certificate.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I applied with graduation date and EA gave me graduation date in my assessment letter. But then, for 476 visa, I needed to get uni letter showing course completion date and it shows 2 months earlier, so I had to send amendment using Update Us feature in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Now I am wondering which one I will use - graduation date or course completion date for 189/190 Visa.
> 
> For you, graduation date is fine for EA assessment, the date on your certificate.


Can't i use testamure and transcript to apply for 476 visa ? I am thinking to apply for 476 if i get outcome on engineering technologist.

I dont think completion letter is necessary once you get graduation dofuments.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Can't i use testamure and transcript to apply for 476 visa ? I am thinking to apply for 476 if i get outcome on engineering technologist.
> 
> I dont think completion letter is necessary once you get graduation dofuments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


For 476 via, you need completion/status letter from your uni, as they need to find out if you applied within 2 years of your course completion and it should include date not just month, e.g, 15 March 2016 not March 2016.

If you haven't received certificate, I am not sure. Shouldn't you have certificate by now. When did you finish ?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> For 476 via, you need completion/status letter from your uni, as they need to find out if you applied within 2 years of your course completion and it should include date not just month, e.g, 15 March 2016 not March 2016.
> 
> If you haven't received certificate, I am not sure. Shouldn't you have certificate by now. When did you finish ?


I already got my certificates and other docs , where my degree has been completed on 8th march, 2016. Can it be confirmed someway that my graduation certificate would be enough for 476?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I already got my certificates and other docs , where my degree has been completed on 8th march, 2016. Can it be confirmed someway that my graduation certificate would be enough for 476?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I think you need transcript too. Can't tell for sure, but in ImmiAccount, they had options for transcript to upload. You have time, ask for transcript from your uni if you are waiting for it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I already got my certificates and other docs , where my degree has been completed on 8th march, 2016. Can it be confirmed someway that my graduation certificate would be enough for 476?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Certificate
Transcripts
Course Completion Letter
Resume
Do My Health Declarations
Birth Certificate
Passport 
Passport photo
IELTS/PTE : An overall score of at least 6 with a minimum score of 5 level.
PCC
Form 80
Form 1221

You don't need Medical Insurance, ignore that.

And if married then other docs

Skilled Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) document checklist
Skilledâ€”Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Edit. I just noticed that if you go ahead, your occupation will fall under mechanical, production and plant engineering.. which is highly competitive. I advise you try if you can to request to resubm the CDR to better reflect electronics.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Thanks, But My roles and responsibilities also say that i tend towards Automation engineer. Anyways i will give a try asking for Electronics Engineer.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> Check the ANZSCO description of the role they are trying to assign you. Is that what your experience letters roles and responsibilities pointing towards?.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm part of both R&D and Engineering too. But, they are insisting to be an automation engineer.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Edit. I just noticed that if you go ahead, your occupation will fall under mechanical, production and plant engineering.. which is highly competitive. I advise you try if you can to request to resubm the CDR to better reflect electronics.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Will there be any problem later during job search and other things if we get assessed as electronics engineer?

anyone who have an experience with this kind of scenario please reply.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Will there be any problem later during job search and other things if we get assessed as electronics engineer?
> 
> anyone who have an experience with this kind of scenario please reply.


Once you get PR, you can do whatever you want or not do anything. No company will ask for your EA Assessment Letter only certificate, transcripts and resume.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Once you get PR, you can do whatever you want or not do anything. No company will ask for your EA Assessment Letter only certificate, transcripts and resume.


Thats the dream. Amen to that

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Once you get PR, you can do whatever you want or not do anything. No company will ask for your EA Assessment Letter only certificate, transcripts and resume.


Thanks for your prompt reply...Thanks....May god bless you


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply...Thanks....May god bless you


Ha ha thanks !


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Will there be any problem later during job search and other things if we get assessed as electronics engineer?
> 
> anyone who have an experience with this kind of scenario please reply.


Nope, you can even decide to work as a Sales personnel... If you have the skills. No one will ask you of your assessment outcome

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Nope, you can even decide to work as a Sales personnel... If you have the skills. No one will ask you of your assessment outcome
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Or can work as a drug dealer

Prescription drug dealer of course lol ! :rofl:


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

hey folks,
what is the news about EA assessment. I lost track of assessment dates. They were assessing 10th Feb cases on Friday. Today it should be 12th Feb cases if we apply that rule. But I have not heard from any guy who go assessed and submitted cases on 11th or 12th Feb.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> hey folks,
> what is the news about EA assessment. I lost track of assessment dates. They were assessing 10th Feb cases on Friday. Today it should be 12th Feb cases if we apply that rule. But I have not heard from any guy who go assessed and submitted cases on 11th or 12th Feb.


One guy just posted a new thread in this forum. Check that one out

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> hey folks,
> what is the news about EA assessment. I lost track of assessment dates. They were assessing 10th Feb cases on Friday. Today it should be 12th Feb cases if we apply that rule. But I have not heard from any guy who go assessed and submitted cases on 11th or 12th Feb.





rabs138 said:


> One guy just posted a new thread in this forum. Check that one out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well lets hope he wrote a good CDR. Plus no need to worry, cos you might get Professional Engineer.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> One guy just posted a new thread in this forum. Check that one out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


what new thread, where? should I worry (((


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well lets hope he wrote a good CDR. Plus no need to worry, cos you might get Professional Engineer.


Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> what new thread, where? should I worry (((


Don't worry, in any case, here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...238689-ea-wrong-assessment-help-required.html


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Don't worry, in any case, here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...238689-ea-wrong-assessment-help-required.html


Thanks a lot mate, this might be the way out if we r stuck with engineering technologist God forbid.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Thanks a lot mate, this might be the way out if we r stuck with engineering technologist God forbid.


You got 15 points for exp. So, you will have 65+ if you can manage 7+ in PTE/IELTS , then invite in 189 in July for 2339. So, just a delay.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> You got 15 points for exp. So, you will have 65+ if you can manage 7+ in PTE/IELTS , then invite in 189 in July for 2339. So, just a delay.


So many 2339 will be waiting for that july. R u sure its gona b july not novemeber

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You got 15 points for exp. So, you will have 65+ if you can manage 7+ in PTE/IELTS , then invite in 189 in July for 2339. So, just a delay.


two things on my mind
1- things change rapidly here, u never know which technology they r dumping at what time, also they can change points criteria as well. hence I want to get EOI before 31st June 2017
2- My age ll pass beyond 25-32 group and I ll lose 5 marks as well

hence want to get it done with Telecommunication Network Engineer so to speak.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> So many 2339 will be waiting for that july. R u sure its gona b july not novemeber
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They fills up half the quota in July even with 60 pointers. Here's a post if you want to know how DIBP messed up the whole invitation system and why quota is finished for people who didn't applied in the 1st 5-6 months while DIBP saying they will invite people all year round. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2016-a-733.html#post12188186

They did that with 2339 too. If they haven't invited so many 60 pointers in July, they could have easily invited all of us 65 pointers and run the invitation round whole year around.

I think it may be the same for 2335 and other occupations too, but I haven't checked them.

DIBP knows how to mess up an occupation and move the cut-off points from below 60 to 70 and now maybe 75 next year.


----------



## jainepat (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi ,

I filed my EOI under Software Engineer -261313 on 20- oct - 2017 with 60 points for 189. I still haven't got the invite, so i am planning to claim my wife' s points. So my question is my wife has BHMS (bachelor in homeopathy ) degree with work exp. As medical officer , so can i claim her point ? Is her skill is included in SOL ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Got my outcome from EA today. I am really disappointed with this outcome. I didn't even confirm his decision. I was requesting him to give electrical engineering. And without any further notice, today he gave me the outcome in Engineering technologist. My masters were not even counted in the letter. I dont think i can do anything about this, right ? I thought he will ask for my confirmation before giving any occupation.

Anyways, submitted my EOI today with 60 points. There is no hope lol.
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Australian study: 5
Language: 10

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Got my outcome from EA today. I am really disappointed with this outcome. I didn't even confirm his decision. I was requesting him to give electrical engineering. And without any further notice, today he gave me the outcome in Engineering technologist. My masters were not even counted in the letter. I dont think i can do anything about this, right ? I thought he will ask for my confirmation before giving any occupation.
> 
> Anyways, submitted my EOI today with 60 points. There is no hope lol.
> Age: 30
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that jakin. I feel for you (


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Got my outcome from EA today. I am really disappointed with this outcome. I didn't even confirm his decision. I was requesting him to give electrical engineering. And without any further notice, today he gave me the outcome in Engineering technologist. My masters were not even counted in the letter. I dont think i can do anything about this, right ? I thought he will ask for my confirmation before giving any occupation.
> 
> Anyways, submitted my EOI today with 60 points. There is no hope lol.
> Age: 30
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate. Lets hope they invite a lot of 60 pointers in July.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Lets hope they invite a lot of 60 pointers in July.


Time to prepare for PTE !! I dont think they will invite 60 pointers as the cut off is 65 points. Also it is unlikely they will make bulk invite this time because there are about 1000 applicants waiting according to iscah analysis. I think, in thr Last year cut off was 60, for which they made a bulk invite. This time they could bulk invite but only 65 pointers.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Time to prepare for PTE !! I dont think they will invite 60 pointers as the cut off is 65 points. Also it is unlikely they will make bulk invite this time because there are about 1000 applicants waiting according to iscah analysis. I think, in thr Last year cut off was 60, for which they made a bulk invite. This time they could bulk invite but only 65 pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes go for PTE. You have 3.5 months to prepare.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

In other news, my assessment status is still "Queued For Assessment". It has been 37 days since i submitted my CDRs for assessment to EA...


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> In other news, my assessment status is still "Queued For Assessment". It has been 37 days since i submitted my CDRs for assessment to EA...


Tomorrow is your day. Today 13th feb people's turn. Tomorrow 14th feb.its gonna change

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## smsa.shacbm (Feb 24, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> In other news, my assessment status is still "Queued For Assessment". It has been 37 days since i submitted my CDRs for assessment to EA...


AOA 

Just for your info... if things go positive you will be getting your CDR assessment TODAY.. 


ANZSCO 233511; Industrial Engineer; 55 Points; Category 189;

IELTS Test Date: 19th Nov 2016
IELTS Score: L:8 R:7.5 W:6 S:7 (0 pts)
Age: 27 Years (30 pts)
Exp: 6 Years (15 pts)
Edu: BE Textile , MBA - Industrial Management (15 pts)
CDR Submission (FT): 13th Feb 2017 (expecting result on 21st March @ 26 working days) 
EA Response: 21st March 2017 (assessed as Professional Engineer) 
Currently -> Arranging detailed experience letter with J.D and preparing for IELTS re-attempt
EOI submission: ???????
EOI Invitation: ?????? 
Visa Lodge: ????????
Grant: ????????


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Tomorrow is your day. Today 13th feb people's turn. Tomorrow 14th feb.its gonna change
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I can wait for few more days provided that I get desired outcome


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

smsa.shacbm said:


> AOA
> 
> Just for your info... if things go positive you will be getting your CDR assessment TODAY..
> 
> ...


Thnx mate, waiting for +ve outcome anxiously


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I can wait for few more days provided that I get desired outcome


Goodluck. It all depends on summary statement of CDR . God speed!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Goodluck. It all depends on summary statement of CDR . God speed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I dont think it relies on the statement anymore. I covered all the aspects of summary statement. My degree was recoginzed as advanced diploma according to EA. I have done 2 master's in Australia. I have done my major projects in electrical engineering. In spite of that, they gave me an outcome in Engineering technologist. My assessor didn't even include my masters qualification in the outcome. Whereas, a friend of mine with similar case, got his assessment in electronic engineering. He applied in electrical engineering but got an offer to apply for electronic engineering from assessor but my irascible co gave my outcome without giving any option and confirmation.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> I dont think it relies on the statement anymore. I covered all the aspects of summary statement. My degree was recoginzed as advanced diploma according to EA. I have done 2 master's in Australia. I have done my major projects in electrical engineering. In spite of that, they gave me an outcome in Engineering technologist. My assessor didn't even include my masters qualification in the outcome. Whereas, a friend of mine with similar case, got his assessment in electronic engineering. He applied in electrical engineering but got an offer to apply for electronic engineering from assessor but my irascible co gave my outcome without giving any option and confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I thought the assessment is done based on your bachelors degree rather masters. Your bachelors was of 3 years did your friend also had 3 years bachelors degree?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I thought the assessment is done based on your bachelors degree rather masters. Your bachelors was of 3 years did your friend also had 3 years bachelors degree?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Skill assessment is done based on your qualification not feom your bachelor degree. My friend had the same subject, degree both in bachelor and masters. However, my co was not so generous to give me those option.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I thought the assessment is done based on your bachelors degree rather masters. Your bachelors was of 3 years did your friend also had 3 years bachelors degree?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Our course is of 4 years. But in their standard it is associate.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Skill assessment is done based on your qualification not feom your bachelor degree. My friend had the same subject, degree both in bachelor and masters. However, my co was not so generous to give me those option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Well thatss very unfortunate you must get it reviewed

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Our course is of 4 years. But in their standard it is associate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Which country is your bachelors from? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Which country is your bachelors from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Bangladesh. Our University has been degraded in 2016. My other friends have got their assessment without masters in professional engineering back in mid 2015. But despite having masters, they didn't give me that. Submitted all the episodes in pure electrical and i was not even questioned about the competency of my knowledge in this field. 
I am really frustrated with his decision.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Bangladesh. Our University has been degraded in 2016. My other friends have got their assessment without masters in professional engineering back in mid 2015. But despite having masters, they didn't give me that. Submitted all the episodes in pure electrical and i was not even questioned about the competency of my knowledge in this field.
> I am really frustrated with his decision.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


They check the ranking of your home country univerisity qualification as well?. Hmm you must get the review.its worth a try

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Thnx mate, waiting for +ve outcome anxiously


@Shuaib I'm right after you. I submitted Feb 15th. Please let's know how it goes with your assessment.


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

any one had the assessment completed recently in electrical? how much time the assessment take in electrical in fast track?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> They check the ranking of your home country univerisity qualification as well?. Hmm you must get the review.its worth a try
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How to know the ranking of home country university? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

kinnu369 said:


> How to know the ranking of home country university?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Am asking not telling

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

olusegun said:


> @Shuaib I'm right after you. I submitted Feb 15th. Please let's know how it goes with your assessment.


Keep us posted about your outcome

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Detectiva (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello friends,
The CDR + Relevant Skilled Employment without fast track took *18.5 weeks*.
Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Detectiva said:


> Hello friends,
> The CDR + Relevant Skilled Employment without fast track took *18.5 weeks*.
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


Wow thats fast

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

olusegun said:


> @Shuaib I'm right after you. I submitted Feb 15th. Please let's know how it goes with your assessment.


Ok Bro, i ll let you know whatever happens.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> Am asking not telling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


   

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Congratulations mate.

My 15th just finished. :fingerscrossed:



Detectiva said:


> Hello friends,
> The CDR + Relevant Skilled Employment without fast track took *18.5 weeks*.
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## deepu1234 (Mar 22, 2017)

*22nd Feb Submission*

Hi, I am new here.
I submitted my EA assessment in CDR route on 22nd February. Eagerly waiting for the outcome.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

deepu1234 said:


> Hi, I am new here.
> I submitted my EA assessment in CDR route on 22nd February. Eagerly waiting for the outcome.:fingerscrossed:


Hey deepu. Me too submitted on 22nd feb. Goodluck. Whats your engineering anzsco ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deepu1234 said:


> Hi, I am new here.
> I submitted my EA assessment in CDR route on 22nd February. Eagerly waiting for the outcome.:fingerscrossed:


Fast Track ? Else 4.5-5 months.


----------



## deepu1234 (Mar 22, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Hey deepu. Me too submitted on 22nd feb. Goodluck. Whats your engineering anzsco ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Good luck to you too. I applied as a Mechanical Engineer (am a mechanical design engineer). How about you ?


----------



## deepu1234 (Mar 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Fast Track ? Else 4.5-5 months.


Yes, I applied in fast track. Any idea when can I expect it ? Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deepu1234 said:


> Yes, I applied in fast track. Any idea when can I expect it ? Thanks


38 days on average.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> 38 days on average.


To be precise i calculated comes out to be on 31st march. If not than it will be on 3rd april probably

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

deepu1234 said:


> Good luck to you too. I applied as a Mechanical Engineer (am a mechanical design engineer). How about you ?


Telecommunication network engineer. Thanks goodluck. Keep us updated.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> To be precise i calculated comes out to be on 31st march. If not than it will be on 3rd april probably
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


38 days including weekends, so before 1 April or 31 March hopefully.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> 38 days including weekends, so before 1 April or 31 March hopefully.


I was wondering if they are verifying work experience by calling employers and also reading the CDR's how come they are not taking their time. I mean they are validating on daily basis and when your turn comes status changes to in progress and than same day assessmrnt result comes. So how long does it take to validate

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I was wondering if they are verifying work experience by calling employers and also reading the CDR's how come they are not taking their time. I mean they are validating on daily basis and when your turn comes status changes to in progress and than same day assessmrnt result comes. So how long does it take to validate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I am not sure how it is with non-accord, but for Accord it is just open the file and in 5 mins or so, print assessment letter. CDR and CE maybe takes 2-3 days to assess and give an assessment. Not sure even if they validate for non-accord.


----------



## deepu1234 (Mar 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure how it is with non-accord, but for Accord it is just open the file and in 5 mins or so, print assessment letter. CDR and CE maybe takes 2-3 days to assess and give an assessment. Not sure even if they validate for non-accord.


Also I have read that more and more engineers are being considered as Engineering Technologists instead of Professional Engineers. What is the main advantage/disadvantage of this when it comes to 'chances of getting invited after EOI' ?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure how it is with non-accord, but for Accord it is just open the file and in 5 mins or so, print assessment letter. CDR and CE maybe takes 2-3 days to assess and give an assessment. Not sure even if they validate for non-accord.


For non accord work experience assessment they must be having cross check mechanism from employer of the applicant. I have seen cases over here where assessment is done on same day for non accord degree plus work experience assessment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deepu1234 said:


> Also I have read that more and more engineers are being considered as Engineering Technologists instead of Professional Engineers. What is the main advantage/disadvantage of this when it comes to 'chances of getting invited after EOI' ?


It varies, but unless you are assessed as 2335, all other engg has less cut-off points to most non pro rata. 2339 requires 65 as of now to get an invite and it might hit 70 next year Jan onwards if quota is not increased.



rabs138 said:


> For non accord work experience assessment they must be having cross check mechanism from employer of the applicant. I have seen cases over here where assessment is done on same day for non accord degree plus work experience assessment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well it seems they don't verify certificates just give based on it. And still they act like the payslip and other documents is not worth anything and takes 1-2 years from it.


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

Is this the time to start or time completed?




zaback21 said:


> 38 days including weekends, so before 1 April or 31 March hopefully.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

NOMADINAU said:


> Is this the time to start or time completed?


Same day

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

NOMADINAU said:


> Is this the time to start or time completed?


Time to start.


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Time to start.


For fast track is it supposed to start in 15 days?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

NOMADINAU said:


> For fast track is it supposed to start in 15 days?


25 workimg days or 37 normal days including weekends

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> 25 workimg days or 37 normal days including weekends
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So since i applied yestarday i can expect to start acessment by may 1st?


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Hey deepu. Me too submitted on 22nd feb. Goodluck. Whats your engineering anzsco ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Did you apply fast track or normal? please inform when you acessement start


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

deepu1234 said:


> Hi, I am new here.
> I submitted my EA assessment in CDR route on 22nd February. Eagerly waiting for the outcome.:fingerscrossed:


Inform when your acessment starts


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> 25 workimg days or 37 normal days including weekends
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


From where did you get these timelines???
38 day 18.5 weeks?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

NOMADINAU said:


> From where did you get these timelines???
> 38 day 18.5 weeks?


Read the whole thread and u shall see

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Read the whole thread and u shall see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ha ha lol !


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha lol !


Or just ask u and u shall unleash the treasure of information gathered from people posting in this forum

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Or just ask u and u shall unleash the treasure of information gathered from people posting in this forum
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ha ha, I think you now know more than me.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha, I think you now know more than me.


You r very humble

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Day 38 almost gone and my status is still "Queued For Assessment"


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Day 38 almost gone and my status is still "Queued For Assessment"


Ok, Just a minute ago, it changed to "Assessment in Progress"..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Great then, you will be assessed in no time


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> rabs138 said:
> 
> 
> > Read the whole thread and u shall see
> ...



Zaback, we have come to a day when Eng Au has been overloaded with the assessment applications...My friend submitted his application 2 days ago with fastrack,let's see how long he should wait.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Great then, you will be assessed in no time


I am hoping to get +ve outcome before COB today


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Ok, Just a minute ago, it changed to "Assessment in Progress"..:fingerscrossed:


Make it happen bro make it happen

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Day 38 almost gone and my status is still "Queued For Assessment"





Shuaib Azhar said:


> Ok, Just a minute ago, it changed to "Assessment in Progress"..:fingerscrossed:





aumelb1 said:


> Zaback, we have come to a day when Eng Au has been overloaded with the assessment applications...My friend submitted his application 2 days ago with fastrack,let's see how long he should wait.


They need to hire more assessor I think if they are going to keep on charging people extra AUD 275. In any case, my friend with Accord last month was also picked up on 38 days and others on this board are also getting picked up on 38th day. It seems like they won't pick it up early but on the last day of 26 working days (38 days) while they do other applications with non fast track applied 5 months ago. 

ACS does it in 20-30 days without Fast Track with an average of 25 days. EA should do to.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> They need to hire more assessor I think if they are going to keep on charging people extra AUD 275. In any case, my friend with Accord last month was also picked up on 38 days and others on this board are also getting picked up on 38th day. It seems like they won't pick it up early but on the last day of 26 working days (38 days) while they do other applications with non fast track applied 5 months ago.
> 
> ACS does it in 20-30 days without Fast Track with an average of 25 days. EA should do to.


We should have done computer science rather engineering. And got married to another computer science qualified spouse and than plan accordingly immigration points maximization

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> We should have done computer science rather engineering. And got married to another computer science qualified spouse and than plan accordingly immigration points maximization
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ha ha lol . But for Spouse points she doesn't need to be computer science though, any one from the SOL list will do.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha lol . But for Spouse points she doesn't need to be computer science though, any one from the SOL list will do.


The point is ACS doing it faster so thats why I was saying he/she should be from computer related field

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> The point is ACS doing it faster so thats why I was saying he/she should be from computer related field
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oh ok. Because some people think both spouses need to be same occupation code.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Oh ok. Because some people think both spouses need to be same occupation code.




It is area if a confusion  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Its straight forward bro. The are notifying you of the change of your occupation to Automations engineer. I don't think they are giving another option here. Check the ceiling of the occupation on the sol. Nonetheless, you can politely ask if it can be allowed for you to modify or change your CDR to effectively reflect roles of an electronics engineer
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Hi ..guys... the assessor accepted my request to rewrite the CDR. Can you please advice or tell me what main points i should keep in mind to get the required outcome. Any information at this stage will be helpful. Thanks in advance


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Guys, I need information. I have submitted pay slips of 8 years. Tax certificates issued by my company for 8 years. But assessor has asked me to provide tax form 114(1) of FBR which is automatically generated while submitting tax returns. Now my tax is deducted at source by company. I ve started to submit tax returns 5 years ago and I don't know if FBR ll provide me any letter testifying that I was paying tax since 2009. Now what should I do? They did not ask any of my friends for their FBR generated tax documents.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Guys, I need information. I have submitted pay slips of 8 years. Tax certificates issued by my company for 8 years. But assessor has asked me to provide tax form 114(1) of FBR which is automatically generated while submitting tax returns. Now my tax is deducted at source by company. I ve started to submit tax returns 5 years ago and I don't know if FBR ll provide me any letter testifying that I was paying tax since 2009. Now what should I do? They did not ask any of my friends for their FBR generated tax documents.


Two ways to go about it

1. Try to login your fbr tax account on fbr.gov.pk the particular login page is called iris. Your user name is your NIC number and password you must have kept or you need to create your login first. Check the returns submitted already showing in your account. If there arent any you can go to your local regional tax office ask them you need to file return before 2013 and need to submit form 114. Even if your tax was zero you should have declared zero income. With taxable income lower than taxable limit you wont have to pay any penalty and get the form acknowledged by tax office and upload it.

2. Call FBR universal helpline they will guide you through the process.

Hope that helps

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Two ways to go about it
> 
> 1. Try to login your fbr tax account on fbr.gov.pk the particular login page is called iris. Your user name is your NIC number and password you must have kept or you need to create your login first. Check the returns submitted already showing in your account. If there arent any you can go to your local regional tax office ask them you need to file return before 2013 and need to submit form 114. Even if your tax was zero you should have declared zero income. With taxable income lower than taxable limit you wont have to pay any penalty and get the form acknowledged by tax office and upload it.
> 
> ...


Thnx a lot bro. I ll do that first thing in the morning. today is holiday, otherwise I would get it done with today


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It is area if a confusion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, same occupation list can be quite confusing.


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

*Files currently getting processed*

Anyone aware of the date of files currently getting processed ? or any one got the positive outcome


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

For Non-fast tracked applicants, I got a reply from EA yesterday that they are currently doing 18th November. Fast tracked applicants can see previous posts, I think they are pretty clear.



Terry06 said:


> Anyone aware of the date of files currently getting processed ? or any one got the positive outcome


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

Panda112 said:


> For Non-fast tracked applicants, I got a reply from EA yesterday that they are currently doing 18th November. Fast tracked applicants can see previous posts, I think they are pretty clear.


Thanks for the prompt reply. Anyone with update on fast track processing dates ?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Thnx a lot bro. I ll do that first thing in the morning. today is holiday, otherwise I would get it done with today


Np and goodluck let me know how it goes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi ..guys... the assessor accepted my request to rewrite the CDR. Can you please advice or tell me what main points i should keep in mind to get the required outcome. Any information at this stage will be helpful. Thanks in advance


In my CDR, I ensured I ticked about 70% of the anzsco occupation description and I strongly ensure you do that. The occupation descriptions should be addressed and reflected across the 3 episodes as a whole and try using some key words that depict your job as an electronics engineer. Review it and resubmit.

All the best!

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

mctowel said:


> In my CDR, I ensured I ticked about 70% of the anzsco occupation description and I strongly ensure you do that. The occupation descriptions should be addressed and reflected across the 3 episodes as a whole and try using some key words that depict your job as an electronics engineer. Review it and resubmit.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> ...


Thanks... Will do that  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> We should have done computer science rather engineering. And got married to another computer science qualified spouse and than plan accordingly immigration points maximization
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Lol or you should have done chemical engineering and applied in October last year when the wait time was 15 working days


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Terry06 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. Anyone with update on fast track processing dates ?


Today they did fast track applications received on 14th feb. You can estimate your own result by calculating working days. I did on 22nd feb and am expecting my application to be picked up by 4th feb fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

hello, my universty got washington accord since 2004 however I started uni in 2003. unfortunately I was thinking that I dont need to submit cdr and already applied to EA. then after 2-3 weeks they replied me that I need to submit CDR. now I m done with CDR and will submit shortly. maybe tomorrow. when I submit CDR, I will wait around 1 month on fast track ?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

bulop said:


> hello, my universty got washington accord since 2004 however I started uni in 2003. unfortunately I was thinking that I dont need to submit cdr and already applied to EA. then after 2-3 weeks they replied me that I need to submit CDR. now I m done with CDR and will submit shortly. maybe tomorrow. when I submit CDR, I will wait around 1 month on fast track ?


38 days or 27 working days

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> hello, my universty got washington accord since 2004 however I started uni in 2003. unfortunately I was thinking that I dont need to submit cdr and already applied to EA. then after 2-3 weeks they replied me that I need to submit CDR. now I m done with CDR and will submit shortly. maybe tomorrow. when I submit CDR, I will wait around 1 month on fast track ?


I assumed you already waited for your case to be picked up ? The status now saying Assessment in Progress ? Then it will be quicker and not 38 days. 38 days is to pick up the case by CO once you submit.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I assumed you already waited for your case to be picked up ? The status now saying Assessment in Progress or Waiting for Assessment or something similar ? Then it will be quicker and not 38 days. 38 days is to pick up the case once you submit by a CO.


hi Zaback, I had already waited when I was assuming the eligibility for Washington Accord. hope it will be quicker. thanks


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

How important is the job title?

I believe my CDR and duty statements are pretty solid. But my job titles aren't.

CDR-1: Based on college project. (4 years Bachelors in Civil eng.)
CDR-2: First job Title: Engineering Technical Officer (15 months)
CDR-3: Second job title: Graduate Engineer (8 months and running)

So, you see, not very promising job titles. Dont want technologist though.

So, how important are job titles?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> How important is the job title?
> 
> I believe my CDR and duty statements are pretty solid. But my job titles aren't.
> 
> ...


The content is judged first.What you did personally.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Guys, I need information. I have submitted pay slips of 8 years. Tax certificates issued by my company for 8 years. But assessor has asked me to provide tax form 114(1) of FBR which is automatically generated while submitting tax returns. Now my tax is deducted at source by company. I ve started to submit tax returns 5 years ago and I don't know if FBR ll provide me any letter testifying that I was paying tax since 2009. Now what should I do? They did not ask any of my friends for their FBR generated tax documents.


Did you get EA outcome ?


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

*Fast Track MSA*



rabs138 said:


> Today they did fast track applications received on 14th feb. You can estimate your own result by calculating working days. I did on 22nd feb and am expecting my application to be picked up by 4th feb fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How do you get an update on fast track msa application status. Sorry, i'm new to this and I submitted my MSA on 17th of March on fast track and seems i have to wait till Apr 7th for the application to be picked up  after it is being picked up by an assessor, any idea how long it will take to respond with the outcome


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Status changed to Assessment in-progress over 4 hours ago!


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

olusegun said:


> Status changed to Assessment in-progress over 4 hours ago!


Goodluck. Let us know how it goes by the end of the day you will find a result

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Terry06 said:


> Did you get EA outcome ?


I ve to get my tax certificates from Federal Board of Revenue Pakistan first. Assessor is waiting for those certificates. i hope I ll arrange them in a week and resubmit. Fingers crossed.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> How do you get an update on fast track msa application status. Sorry, i'm new to this and I submitted my MSA on 17th of March on fast track and seems i have to wait till Apr 7th for the application to be picked up  after it is being picked up by an assessor, any idea how long it will take to respond with the outcome


No, its 38 days, so more than 7 April.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No, its 38 days, so more than 7 April.


EA site says application will be given to an assessor in 15 working days. why will it get more than 7th April?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> EA site says application will be given to an assessor in 15 working days. why will it get more than 7th April?


The current turnaround time is 26 working days. 15 is their standard time, but due to too much application now, it is 26 working days or 38 days.



> *Current turnaround time for standard MSA applications*
> 
> Non-accredited qualifications: 15 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
> Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications: 8 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
> ...


https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Fast-Track-Migration-Skills-Assessment


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

So as per your experience, does it take 38 days even if the site says fast tracked applications be given to an assessor in 15 days? OMG i have to wait such a long time.. does that count weekends?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes it does. Today people are being assessed who submitted their applications on 15th of feb. You can count your assessment day by calculation

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your reply! so i will only receive a response in last week of April :'( can i lodge EOI before that? What do i need for that? Can i apply for police report before EOI, those things usually take very long time. I just wanted to get this thing finished before next revision of occupation list for 2017-2018. But seems my chances are very limited.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply! so i will only receive a response in last week of April :'( can i lodge EOI before that? What do i need for that? Can i apply for police report before EOI, those things usually take very long time. I just wanted to get this thing finished before next revision of occupation list for 2017-2018. But seems my chances are very limited.


What's your occupation code ? What's your total point score ? Also explain your bachelor degree, which country and so on.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks a lot man, you gave me the boost I needed. 10 Hrs ago I was almost sure that I'm getting a rejection just because of my job title.


And also mate, you got a hell of a timeline. Either you are really impatient like me, or you're really lucky/hardworking. Anyways best of luck for the future :thumb:



aumelb1 said:


> The content is judged first.What you did personally.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonypcherian (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi,

I am planning to give a try for the PR visa 189 and has got some doubts regarding the whole process and hope I could get it clarified here. My profile is as described below.


Age - 27 

Bachelor's degree in *Electronics & Communication Engineering* (2011) 

5 years & 6 months of overall work experience as *Electrical Engineer* (2011 - till date) in building serviced domain (MEP) under 2 employers. 

Haven't taken IELTS test yet, but assume getting band 7 in all components

Now problem is that I have my work experience and educational qualifications in 2 different fields. Both Electrical Engineer and Electronics Engineer are listed in the SOL list for 189. 

Now my doubts are listed below.


If I do skill select assessment for Electronics Engineer position, will I get points for my work experience ?

If I do skill select assessment for Electrical Engineer position, will I get points for my educational qualification?

If I do skill select assessment for Engineering Technologist position, will I get points for both educational qualification as well as work experience?

Is there any specific roles/responsibilities list which should match with our skill set when we select a position? If yes, do we need to provide any evidences for that?

My first employment was in a small startup firm (for 2 years 4 months) for which I don't have any provident fund or income tax return documents to submit as evidence as mentioned in the DOCUMENTS FOR RELEVANT SKILLED EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT in MSA Booklet. Is there any alternate way for this ?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Thanks a lot man, you gave me the boost I needed. 10 Hrs ago I was almost sure that I'm getting a rejection just because of my job title.
> 
> 
> And also mate, you got a hell of a timeline. Either you are really impatient like me, or you're really lucky/hardworking. Anyways best of luck for the future :thumb:


It took me 3 months to write my career episodes.I was cautious with each paragragh and its contents. 
But thankfully I was assessed at the right time.
I also did expect them to give me the grant in April or so but I got lucky to have had it in the beginning of the March.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Honestly, I started my episode on July-15 and completed on December 5. So, I'm pretty sure the episodes are solid. But still worried as the day approaches because of my job titles... Let's see



aumelb1 said:


> It took me 3 months to write my career episodes.I was cautious with each paragragh and its contents.
> But thankfully I was assessed at the right time.
> I also did expect them to give me the grant in April or so but I got lucky to have had it in the beginning of the March.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Panda112 said:


> Honestly, I started my episode on July-15 and completed on December 5. So, I'm pretty sure the episodes are solid. But still worried as the day approaches because of my job titles... Let's see


Why it took u so long to finish them?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Why it took u so long to finish them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Because he was serious about writing it  
He might have been constantly rechecking and editing as well

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> Because he was serious about writing it
> He might have been constantly rechecking and editing as well
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


6 months?. Lol ok

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> Because he was serious about writing it
> He might have been constantly rechecking and editing as well
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


I think no one casually writes cdr and throw away 1305 dollars

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I think no one casually writes cdr and throw away 1305 dollars
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah, absolutely agree on that , but i saw some bad career episodes but still gave him professional engineer title.God knows how they assess it.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> Yeah, absolutely agree on that , but i saw some bad career episodes but still gave him professional engineer title.God knows how they assess it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Agreed. People are stuck at different step of immigration. Right now for some its the most important thing is to get assessed by EA. While others waiting for invite and more waiting after case submission and no CO contact. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Agreed. People are stuck at different step of immigration. Right now for some its the most important thing is to get assessed by EA. While others waiting for invite and more waiting after case submission and no CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No CO contact is probably the worst case. One Iranian guy waiting for 1.5 years for a CO contact. His crime ? he is from Iran and you can guess how many vetting he will have to go through.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Haha

Serious yes. Well, I was trying to compensate my lack of great job titles, non accredited degree and insufficient experience with a robust report.

Plus, for a civil engineer working remote and writing on a paper......... Come on brothers, dont be so harsh on me....




rabs138 said:


> I think no one casually writes cdr and throw away 1305 dollars
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Awaiting EA assessment. Had submitted on 16th feb via fast track. Do you think I can submit my EOI before the 29th of march?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Joseeyyy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Awaiting EA assessment. Had submitted on 16th feb via fast track. Do you think I can submit my EOI before the 29th of march?


Dint your assessment status change today?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jawaz (Feb 8, 2017)

Joseeyyy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Awaiting EA assessment. Had submitted on 16th feb via fast track. Do you think I can submit my EOI before the 29th of march?


29th round is cancelled and next round is on 12th of april. hopefully your result will be clear by then


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Joseeyyy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Awaiting EA assessment. Had submitted on 16th feb via fast track. Do you think I can submit my EOI before the 29th of march?


What occupation?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey guys, in what case EA reduced our experience years?? Anybody got idea? Plz share..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick query. Once i get the response from EA regarding my assessment. Do I have to wait for them to courier the letter to me b4 i can submit my EOI or it will be available online immediately? 

I believe we have to provide the reference number from the letter. correct?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick query. Once i get the response from EA regarding my assessment. Do I have to wait for them to courier the letter to me b4 i can submit my EOI or it will be available online immediately?
> 
> I believe we have to provide the reference number from the letter. correct?


They will email you the outcome letter.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick query. Once i get the response from EA regarding my assessment. Do I have to wait for them to courier the letter to me b4 i can submit my EOI or it will be available online immediately?
> 
> I believe we have to provide the reference number from the letter. correct?


You were asked few docs from EA like SD. What was your outcome after submission?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Technical12 (Mar 25, 2017)

Greetings All,

Relocating my question from a different thread to this one, as requested:

I am ready to lodge my EA application under engineering-technologist. Iv read and re-read the MSA booklet several times and one problem I am facing is having to produce a "Job offer letter with duties", under OPTION-2, page 29 of the booklet. This is certainly a challenge as my current company has strict rules against providing reference letters or having to amend my originally received offer letters. I am wondering if just the "job title" alone on my offer and promotion letters would suffice for an application? It maybe possible to get such a letter upon resignation, but I would like to keep my current job until I find the one I want (in oz).

Any help or clarification or alternative ideas are much appreciated. Sincere thanks!


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> You were asked few docs from EA like SD. What was your outcome after submission?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks. So we dont need to wait for the courier. we can lodge the eoi immediately

Regarding the SD. Still havnt submitted. my supervisor will be back in pak on 3rd.. waiting for that..


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> You were asked few docs from EA like SD. What was your outcome after submission?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Still havnt submitted. my supervisor will be back in pak on 3rd.. waiting for that..

Previously i submitted another supervisors details. he was in canada. they did not accept the SD and requested one to be made from canda itself. so just to simplify things i am changing the supervisor.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> Still havnt submitted. my supervisor will be back in pak on 3rd.. waiting for that..
> 
> Previously i submitted another supervisors details. he was in canada. they did not accept the SD and requested one to be made from canda itself. so just to simplify things i am changing the supervisor.


And how is that EA able to substantiate that the supervisor was the actual supervisor in your organization. Do they ask for particulat format proofs

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> And how is that EA able to substantiate that the supervisor was the actual supervisor in your organization. Do they ask for particulat format proofs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yup, I provided business cards. which they rejectd,,lol...(EA POV "since they are easily fabricated") 

So i called my assessor( who sounded like desi.. ). he said provide offer letter/experience letter or anything that shows that supervisor is an employee.

Will be providing experience letter for my first and second job and reference letter for my present one and hopefully will get accredited for the 5 year expeience iam aiming for.

However, my seniors (3 of them) last year got their EA and everything with the business card only. 

So either change in policy or a difficult assessor. I am not sure.:noidea:


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Yup, I provided business cards. which they rejectd,,lol...(EA POV "since they are easily fabricated")
> 
> So i called my assessor( who sounded like desi.. ). he said provide offer letter/experience letter or anything that shows that supervisor is an employee.
> 
> ...


hey, quick query. Can we call assessor? If yes, then what is the procedure to do that?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> hey, quick query. Can we call assessor? If yes, then what is the procedure to do that?


I think its better to call when your application is "under assessment".

I called them when they requested docs after rejecting mine. Just gave the guy in EA my file number and he directed me to my assessor


Monday - Friday, 8:30am-6:00pm AEDST
Phone:+61 2 6270 6555

Call them on this during these times or else they are not there in office.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> I think its better to call when your application is "under assessment".
> 
> I called them when they requested docs after rejecting mine. Just gave the guy in EA my file number and he directed me to my assessor
> 
> ...


That is great. My assessor is asking my Tax Return document 114(1) generated by FBR. But the thing is that 114(1) came into play from year 2014 onward. before that it was IT-2 form for individuals who file their tax returns. i want to call and discuss this with my assessor before i submit my tax documents.


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> ammarmp said:
> 
> 
> > I think its better to call when your application is "under assessment".
> ...


No. This is not true. Form 114 is not from year 2014 onwards. I had submitted form 114 and acknowledged receipts for year 2008 to 2013. Complete system is available online, ofcourse it was not iris at that time.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> That is great. My assessor is asking my Tax Return document 114(1) generated by FBR. But the thing is that 114(1) came into play from year 2014 onward. before that it was IT-2 form for individuals who file their tax returns. i want to call and discuss this with my assessor before i submit my tax documents.


When u filing online the old form will appear from the old fbr system. That form is called IT2 yet its the same thing as forms 114. U can see in the right column that filing type appears as section 114. Dont worry they are the same thing u can do it online i checked and the pdf you can upload along with declaration acknowledgement slip that appears with it containing all your info. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> When u filing online the old form will appear from the old fbr system. That form is called IT2 yet its the same thing as forms 114. U can see in the right column that filing type appears as section 114. Dont worry they are the same thing u can do it online i checked and the pdf you can upload along with declaration acknowledgement slip that appears with it containing all your info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thnx a lot bro...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

newtooaustralia said:


> No. This is not true. Form 114 is not from year 2014 onwards. I had submitted form 114 and acknowledged receipts for year 2008 to 2013. Complete system is available online, ofcourse it was not iris at that time.


I missed a heartbeat when I read ur reply, thnx to the next reply I came to know that IT-2 form and 114 is one and the same


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Btw EOI draw for 29th has been cancelled. so many requests ll be submitted till 12th April. It ll be messy.


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Joseeyyy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


 mechanical engineer


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> newtooaustralia said:
> 
> 
> > No. This is not true. Form 114 is not from year 2014 onwards. I had submitted form 114 and acknowledged receipts for year 2008 to 2013. Complete system is available online, ofcourse it was not iris at that time.
> ...


Haha. I am sorry for that. U can just take printout of it2 form and IT acknowledgement receipts. It will serve the purpose


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

hi...im writing my Career episodes currently .My occupations ceiling reached 796 out of 1000 (Telecom). If i lodge for assessment with fast track by 10th april, i am not getting assessed before 20th may (Aprox, considering 38days turnaround time). So my ques is, If i lodge EOI by end of may, is there any chance that i may get an invite by end of june? Or i will have to wait till next session? Is there any chance of that happening? Going to next years quota may make situation complex, the number may get lowered,subsequently lowering the chance. please advice.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

himu_385 said:


> hi...im writing my Career episodes currently .My occupations ceiling reached 796 out of 1000 (Telecom). If i lodge for assessment with fast track by 10th april, i am not getting assessed before 20th may (Aprox, considering 38days turnaround time). So my ques is, If i lodge EOI by end of may, is there any chance that i may get an invite by end of june? Or i will have to wait till next session? Is there any chance of that happening? Going to next years quota may make situation complex, the number may get lowered,subsequently lowering the chance. please advice.


The chances of Telecom going Pro rata is very slim. I believe you will make it this year if you can manage 60 points. Next year I don't think it will be pro rata either, not before Jan 2018 if quota is reduced. So, you may be fine. try get to 60 points asap and lodge EOI.


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

himu_385 said:


> hi...im writing my Career episodes currently .My occupations ceiling reached 796 out of 1000 (Telecom). If i lodge for assessment with fast track by 10th april, i am not getting assessed before 20th may (Aprox, considering 38days turnaround time). So my ques is, If i lodge EOI by end of may, is there any chance that i may get an invite by end of june? Or i will have to wait till next session? Is there any chance of that happening? Going to next years quota may make situation complex, the number may get lowered,subsequently lowering the chance. please advice.


Just focus on ur career episodes and submit cdr asap. I started writing cdr on 30-oct-2016, submitted cdr on 11-nov-2016 and got positive outcome on 16-dec-2016. Submitted eoi same day with 60 points for electrical engineer and got invited on 21-dec-2016. So i think u have a chance to get invited witin this year provided that u don't waste any time. Maybe you can take some leaves from your job. Also an important thing. Compile all the docs as per booklet for cdr in parallel.


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Status changed to "assessment in progress ". ?


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

What are the chances of a Structural Engineer with 60 points getting an invite for 189 in the 12th April round? Would appreciate a reply.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Wrong thread brother..............

Try one of these:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-invitation-civil-engineer-march-2017-a.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



deorox said:


> What are the chances of a Structural Engineer with 60 points getting an invite for 189 in the 12th April round? Would appreciate a reply.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Joseeyyy said:


> Status changed to "assessment in progress ". ?


Let us know about the outcome. Which country you applied from?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What's your occupation code ? What's your total point score ? Also explain your bachelor degree, which country and so on.
> 
> 
> Hi Sorry for the delayed response. my details are below.
> ...


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What's your occupation code ? What's your total point score ? Also explain your bachelor degree, which country and so on.


Hi Sorry for the delayed response. my details are below.
Requested Occupation: Telecommunications Engineer
Requested Occupation Category: Professional Engineer
Requested ANZSCO: 263311
point score: 65 (i hope this is what i would possibly get skilled migration points as per my details)
B. Sc. Engineering degree in Electronics & telecommunications
Country: Sri Lanka


I have another query, if i'm to add partner skills points, does my spouse needs to another MSA in EA and score above 7 in IELTS? the very same thing I'm doing? Spouse has the same degrees and same work experiences as mine. 

Your support is very much appreciated!


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Joseeyyy said:


> Status changed to "assessment in progress ". ?


Hi Joseeyyy, When did you apply?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

deorox said:


> What are the chances of a Structural Engineer with 60 points getting an invite for 189 in the 12th April round? Would appreciate a reply.


100% chance. You will be invited. Get your PCC, Medical and everything ready. This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html#post12199057

Read the 3rd post.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Hi Sorry for the delayed response. my details are below.
> Requested Occupation: Telecommunications Engineer
> Requested Occupation Category: Professional Engineer
> Requested ANZSCO: 263311
> ...


Well yes, she needs her own MSA but not 7+, but Competent English so 6+ in all. If you can manage telecom, invite this year. If not with 65 points July 2017 is your invite. So, you will be fine. It's whether now or July situation.

http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well yes, she needs her own MSA but not 7+, but Proficient English so 6+ in all. If you can manage telecom, invite this year. If not with 65 points July 2017 is your invite. So, you will be fine. It's whether now or July situation.


Telecom people will still end up with 60 points do u think. 200 positions left and 3 months to go

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well yes, she needs her own MSA but not 7+, but Competent English so 6+ in all. If you can manage telecom, invite this year. If not with 65 points July 2017 is your invite. So, you will be fine. It's whether now or July situation.
> 
> How can I prove I have competent English?


Thanks for your response!
I have 65 points without partner skills points. Is it worth spending another good 1000 AUD for just another 5 points?
I submitted MSA on 17th March, 2017 & most probably will get a response in late April. Will i have a chance to get an invitation before june 2017. 
Will they change their cutoff marks for 2017-2018 session? or Will they have Telecom engineering in their occupation list? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Telecom people will still end up with 60 points do u think. 200 positions left and 3 months to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well if not is the probablity I answered.



> *If not *with 65 points July 2017 is your invite. So, you will be fine. It's whether *now or July *situation.


*If not* will lead to 233914, which I hope he doesn't get. *If yes*, then Telecom, then 60 is fine.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks for your response!
> I have 65 points without partner skills points. Is it worth spending another good 1000 AUD for just another 5 points?
> I submitted MSA on 17th March, 2017 & most probably will get a response in late April. Will i have a chance to get an invitation before june 2017.
> Will they change their cutoff marks for 2017-2018 session? or Will they have Telecom engineering in their occupation list?
> ...


65 is fine. No need to waste AUD 1000 now. If you need 5 points in future given cut-off points went to 70, then use that option. For now 65 is fine for 233914 in July. For now, you better hope you get Telecom.


----------



## smsa.shacbm (Feb 24, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I missed a heartbeat when I read ur reply, thnx to the next reply I came to know that IT-2 form and 114 is one and the same


AOA:

Bro did you opt for relevant skilled employment as well?

Moreover, what is your income tax return status? Did you go through the process?


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Guys My assessment has been in stuck in "assessment in progress since" Friday. Yet there hasn't been any contact from EA. Who is familiar with this. I submitted on Feb 15.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

olusegun said:


> Guys My assessment has been in stuck in "assessment in progress since" Friday. Yet there hasn't been any contact from EA. Who is familiar with this. I submitted on Feb 15.


Did u check with your employer if there has been any verifications at their end if u applied for work assessment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> Did u check with your employer if there has been any verifications at their end if u applied for work assessment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No I applied for only Skilled assessment and there hasn't been any contact with my employers. I'm surprised at the delay really.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

olusegun said:


> No I applied for only Skilled assessment and there hasn't been any contact with my employers. I'm surprised at the delay really.


What is your degree and from which country?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> What is your degree and from which country?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


5 year Bachelors Elect-Elect Eng'g from Nigeria.


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

I have been asked to resubmit a couple of documents as the previous scan was not clear.


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

olusegun said:


> Guys My assessment has been in stuck in "assessment in progress since" Friday. Yet there hasn't been any contact from EA. Who is familiar with this. I submitted on Feb 15.


Don't worry u will get positive outcome soon. No news is also a good news


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Joseeyyy said:


> I have been asked to resubmit a couple of documents as the previous scan was not clear.


Joseeyyy...when did you submit your initital application


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

newtooaustralia said:


> Don't worry u will get positive outcome soon. No news is also a good news


Thanks man. I hope you are right.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

It is frustrating indeed to see the comments from my assessor.


1. (2) The underpinning knowledge you obtained from your Bachelor are Electronics Engineering, not enough for Electrical Engineering.

for RSA

2. As per the title and duties of your work, this is simply not a Professional Engineering (or even Engineering Technologist) work. Therefore, it will not be recognised. 


3. I noted you nominated Electrical Engineer as the occupation. However, the underpinning knowledge you obtained are not enough do not support such recognition. Please note the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist. 

4. I noted you nominated Electrical Engineer as the occupation. However, the underpinning knowledge you obtained are not enough do not support such recognition. Please note the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist. 
My profile.

BS in Electronics Engineering.

Work for 1.5 years (Electrical Engineering)

MS by Electrical and Electronics Engineering By research

Mainly in electrical power engg.

Currently doing PhD from Australia in Power and Energy System. 


Please help me address these queries


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It is frustrating indeed to see the comments from my assessor.
> 
> ...


Well, sorry to hear that...But after obtaining the PhD you will get 20 points right ?ELectrical engineering will not vanish from the SOL.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> BS in *Electronics Engineering.*
> 
> Work for 1.5 years *(Electrical Engineering)*
> 
> ...


Lol, I wonder if he can't get Electrical Engg, then what does EA really wants. It is getting beyond ridiculous to dump everyone in 233914 nowadays.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

hey folks. just to update the thread, I have submitted the additional documents asked by my assessor. lets hope he sends back positive outcome soon enough.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Lol, I wonder if he can't get Electrical Engg, then what does EA really wants. It is getting beyond ridiculous to dump everyone in 233914 nowadays.


The 2339 town is crazy town. July is gonna b a carnival at this town

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

olusegun said:


> Thanks man. I hope you are right.


Whats the update

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Is here anyone who submitted for professional engineer (civil) and got assessed as engineering technologist??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Lol, I wonder if he can't get Electrical Engg, then what does EA really wants. It is getting beyond ridiculous to dump everyone in 233914 nowadays.


It's obviously absurd... But the same goes with ACS. If your IT degree is different to what you are applying for they need 4 years of experience to compensate the degree.


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

Honestly, I think your CDRs probably did not reflect your electrical engineering knowledge.

What was your work experience based on?




uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It is frustrating indeed to see the comments from my assessor.
> 
> ...


Well, sorry to hear that...But after obtaining the PhD you will get 20 points right ?ELectrical engineering will not vanish from the SOL.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

Honestly, I think your cdrs probably did not reflect your knowledge in electrical engineering.

What was your work experience exactly based on, what was your job title?


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

EA publishing new results every Monday or it can be any day during the week ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> The 2339 town is crazy town. July is gonna b a carnival at this town
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I know, with this rate, the cut-off points may hit 70 soon.



stha1232 said:


> Is here anyone who submitted for professional engineer (civil) and got assessed as engineering technologist??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Well almost everyone nowadays are getting 233914 irrespective of what you submit. 



aumelb1 said:


> It's obviously absurd... But the same goes with ACS. If your IT degree is different to what you are applying for they need 4 years of experience to compensate the degree.


I know, at least EA allows one to apply without work exp unlike ACS.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> I know, with this rate, the cut-off points may hit 70 soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well after whatsa happening with immigration rules in uk and usa one must not be very optimistic about aus immigration since people moved their focus on aussie after brexit and trump

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> Whats the update
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Status unchanged man. No contact either


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

It's really frustrating to know that they transferring civil engineer to engineering technologist..n most of the states don't have this occupation on their sol..why it's happening?? What's the reason guys?? Any idea??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> It's really frustrating to know that they transferring civil engineer to engineering technologist..n most of the states don't have this occupation on their sol..why it's happening?? What's the reason guys?? Any idea??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


It's not just Civil Engg, its every engineer.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's not just Civil Engg, its every engineer.


Ohh!!.
Is it because of our docs? Or something else??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Ohh!!.
> Is it because of our docs? Or something else??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yes. If you are not Washington Accord level or CDR and CE not up to EA's standard then it is 233914 for you.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. If you are not Washington Accord level or CDR and CE not up to EA's standard then it is 233914 for you.


Giving professional CDR writers to write CDR will help to get our CDR upto EA's standard?? What your opinion Bro..??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. If you are not Washington Accord level or CDR and CE not up to EA's standard then it is 233914 for you.
> ...


You can get sample cdr from your friend having assessed as professional engr. It will help u alot. You can also google using anzsco code


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Raise your hands if anyone got assessed as Professional engineer via CDR route after 1st feb

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

*Current status*

They are currently processing 20th Feb 2017 files under fast track.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

*EA Status check*



Terry06 said:


> They are currently processing 20th Feb 2017 files under fast track.


Thanks for this update. How did you check this status? By Calling the EA?


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks for this update. How did you check this status? By Calling the EA?


Yups, you can also mail them but that takes some time.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guys, EA made a mistake in my outcome letter. One of the 3 places where university and graduation year is stated was incorrectly written. It was written as January 2015, meanwhile its meant to be January 2016 as the other two. I have resubmitted my outcome letter back to my assessor TWICE and for each time, he always had something incorrectly written. After this last time, I sent him a mail, which he is yet to reply. 
I still put the correct date in my eoi application

My question is whether I should ignore it and apply for visa, if I am invited, and hope the CO doesn't notice.... I don't also want to contact them before getting my ITA, so as not to georpadize my application. I know that if I resubmit, it will take a long time before they get back to me due to their busy work. What can I do?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Terry06 said:


> They are currently processing 20th Feb 2017 files under fast track.


They processed 16th feb apps on last friday. Based on this speed they be doing 19th feb today i guess

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

hey guys submitted MSA CDR & RSA application on 25th Jan, in 1st week of march EA requested me to provide some third party document. i submitted those document 17th March. Since it was friday, on monday ( 20th March). my application status was changed to "ASSESMENT IN PROGRESS" since then no update.

Is there anything i should be worried about?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Horaira said:


> hey guys submitted MSA CDR & RSA application on 25th Jan, in 1st week of march EA requested me to provide some third party document. i submitted those document 17th March. Since it was friday, on monday ( 20th March). my application status was changed to "ASSESMENT IN PROGRESS" since then no update.
> 
> Is there anything i should be worried about?


No you shouldn't be. Assessor doesn't work all the week like us. They work only few days in a week. Like my assessor( my hatest person in the world) works wed, thurs and friday only.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

when should i be expecteing the outcome?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Horaira said:


> when should i be expecteing the outcome?


That i dont know. But you can call EA to check the status of your assessment progress. They will direct you to your assigned assesor. Once you submit the documents it should just take few hours to check and finalize your decision. Hence, if your assessor comes back from off, you can expect to get the outcome in the very same day.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

let me call them tomorrow. and see whats the update....


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Anyone know which application they are assessing now? 

to which number we should call to get an update? is it +61 2 6270 6555?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys, EA made a mistake in my outcome letter. One of the 3 places where university and graduation year is stated was incorrectly written. It was written as January 2015, meanwhile its meant to be January 2016 as the other two. I have resubmitted my outcome letter back to my assessor TWICE and for each time, he always had something incorrectly written. After this last time, I sent him a mail, which he is yet to reply.
> I still put the correct date in my eoi application
> 
> My question is whether I should ignore it and apply for visa, if I am invited, and hope the CO doesn't notice.... I don't also want to contact them before getting my ITA, so as not to georpadize my application. I know that if I resubmit, it will take a long time before they get back to me due to their busy work. What can I do?
> ...


This is not going to affect your Visa application, you will most likely get it before you lodge Visa or still fine even after you lodge your visa. As long as it doesn't affect your claimed points (which I don't think it does) and since it doesn't affect your assessment date (I am assuming assessment date is still same after amendment else your DOE will need to be changed). 

For now enter the correct date you feel is right not the mistakes EA did. This way, you have claimed right and won't have any issue in future.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys, EA made a mistake in my outcome letter. One of the 3 places where university and graduation year is stated was incorrectly written. It was written as January 2015, meanwhile its meant to be January 2016 as the other two. I have resubmitted my outcome letter back to my assessor TWICE and for each time, he always had something incorrectly written. After this last time, I sent him a mail, which he is yet to reply.
> I still put the correct date in my eoi application
> 
> My question is whether I should ignore it and apply for visa, if I am invited, and hope the CO doesn't notice.... I don't also want to contact them before getting my ITA, so as not to georpadize my application. I know that if I resubmit, it will take a long time before they get back to me due to their busy work. What can I do?
> ...


I dont think it will affect your visa application. You just gave your EA reference number on EOI, which should remain same regardless of any changes. But better consult with EA about changes of circumstances whether it would affect your reference number and future visa application.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi,

I am currently in the process of writing CDR and applying under ANZSCO- 233311(Electrical Engineering) but my degree is in Electrical and Electronics Engineering, will there be any problem?
What is the processing time for EA under normal conditions and Fast track?
How much extra i have to pay for getting a fast track assessment?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tusharparashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in the process of writing CDR and applying under ANZSCO- 233311(Electrical Engineering) but my degree is in Electrical and Electronics Engineering, will there be any problem?
> What is the processing time for EA under normal conditions and Fast track?
> How much extra i have to pay for getting a fast track assessment?


There is no problem if you can write a good CDR else it is a straight forward 23914 Engineering Technologist. So, take your time and spend as much as you can if you want to avoid 233914. 

*Normal: *18-20 weeks in normal condition so 4.5-5 months to pick up your case + processing time

*Fast Track: *38 days at least to pick up + + processing time

Fast Track I think AUD 275.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

tusharparashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in the process of writing CDR and applying under ANZSCO- 233311(Electrical Engineering) but my degree is in Electrical and Electronics Engineering, will there be any problem?
> What is the processing time for EA under normal conditions and Fast track?
> How much extra i have to pay for getting a fast track assessment?


If your bachelor is compareble to "bachelor level" according to Australian Qualification framework, you can expect to get assessed in electrical engineering if you write a good quality cdr. Having a proper cdr with below-bachelor standard university wont fetch you electrical engineering. They will degrade you to engineering technologist. 


zaback21 said:


> There is no problem if you can write a good CDR else it is a straight forward 23914 Engineering Technologist. So, take your time and spend as much as you can if you want to avoid 233914.
> 
> *Normal: *18-20 weeks in normal condition so 4.5-5 months to pick up your case + processing time
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> This is not going to affect your Visa application, you will most likely get it before you lodge Visa or still fine even after you lodge your visa. As long as it doesn't affect your claimed points (which I don't think it does) and since it doesn't affect your assessment date (I am assuming assessment date is still same after amendment else your DOE will need to be changed).
> 
> For now enter the correct date you feel is right not the mistakes EA did. This way, you have claimed right and won't have any issue in future.





Jakin said:


> I dont think it will affect your visa application. You just gave your EA reference number on EOI, which should remain same regardless of any changes. But better consult with EA about changes of circumstances whether it would affect your reference number and future visa application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes, When I resubmitted for corrections earlier, the Assessment date did not change, only more errors in stating the correct month and year on all 3 places required. Currently, the only error is having 2015 instead of 2015 on one of the places date was written.

Truth, is that I plan to just upload it like that during visa application, but I dont want a CO contact. Will it lead to one?
The assessor didn't reply my last issue with the letter when I contacted his direct mail. I feel maybe either I was disturbing/ he was too busy/ I should have gone through EA mail enquiry to redirect the query to him. So, I plan to just upload during visa app like that, and want to hope COs won't contact me.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Yes, When I resubmitted for corrections earlier, the Assessment date did not change, only more errors in stating the correct month and year on all 3 places required. Currently, the only error is having 2015 instead of 2015 on one of the places date was written.
> 
> Truth, is that I plan to just upload it like that during visa application, but I dont want a CO contact. Will it lead to one?
> The assessor didn't reply my last issue with the letter when I contacted his direct mail. I feel maybe either I was disturbing/ he was too busy/ I should have gone through EA mail enquiry to redirect the query to him. So, I plan to just upload during visa app like that, and want to hope COs won't contact me.


@Jakin and Zaback21

I meant the error is 2015 instead of 2016. A mistake.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

in what scenarios EA assess u as engineering technologist instead of professional engineer....?

Sent from my Lenovo A7000-a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Yes, When I resubmitted for corrections earlier, the Assessment date did not change, only more errors in stating the correct month and year on all 3 places required. Currently, the only error is having 2015 instead of 2015 on one of the places date was written.
> 
> Truth, is that I plan to just upload it like that during visa application, but I dont want a CO contact. Will it lead to one?
> The assessor didn't reply my last issue with the letter when I contacted his direct mail. I feel maybe either I was disturbing/ he was too busy/ I should have gone through EA mail enquiry to redirect the query to him. So, I plan to just upload during visa app like that, and want to hope COs won't contact me.


You should leave a query at their website to [email protected] or call them directly for any changes, as you can refer yourself. But mailing assessor personally wouldn't help you make any changes, as this is not feasible in professional practice. In any case, assessor only response in the day they work. If you tell them this will affect your visa application and you informed assessor regarding this, but your outcome still displayed the wrong date for some reason. Try to be diplomatic when you communicate with them. Hopefully, you would get positive response from them.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Yes, When I resubmitted for corrections earlier, the Assessment date did not change, only more errors in stating the correct month and year on all 3 places required. Currently, the only error is having 2015 instead of 2015 on one of the places date was written.
> 
> Truth, is that I plan to just upload it like that during visa application, but I dont want a CO contact. Will it lead to one?
> The assessor didn't reply my last issue with the letter when I contacted his direct mail. I feel maybe either I was disturbing/ he was too busy/ I should have gone through EA mail enquiry to redirect the query to him. So, I plan to just upload during visa app like that, and want to hope COs won't contact me.


I prefer to get everything right, but I don't think CO will bother as it is given by EA. In any case, you will most likely get it corrected before you get invite. Still 13 days to go.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks Zaback21 and Jakin

I ve resent the query to EA enquiry mail. I tried to sound as "diplomatic" as possible so in any case the assessor wont have a problem correcting it.
Thanks

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Guys

CO rejected my submission. Apparently my agent messed it up. They submitted the copy of my old passport and missed out to submit one of my previous visa proof in Singapore. Also there was one document which I did not have a colour scan of. CO asked to resubmit these documents but while we requested him for some time for resubmission, he had completed the assessment based on what was submitted and rejected my application.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Joseeyyy said:


> Guys
> 
> CO rejected my submission. Apparently my agent messed it up. They submitted the copy of my old passport and missed out to submit one of my previous visa proof in Singapore. Also there was one document which I did not have a colour scan of. CO asked to resubmit these documents but while we requested him for some time for resubmission, he had completed the assessment based on what was submitted and rejected my application.


I don't think he can reject within 30 days from his requisition of additional documents. Check with your agent, he might have submitted 
something for sure. Or in the worst case you f failed to provide enough evidence to him. How many submissions have you done for additional documents? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone. Keep this in mind while resubmitting documents to your accessor

Please also note that as of the 27th of February 2017, Engineers Australia allows only one opportunity to address any shortcomings in applications. Therefore, your application will be finalised based on the information and/or documents provided in the next submission."


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Agent said that he just requested for some time and had not made any submissions.


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> I don't think he can reject within 30 days from his requisition of additional documents. Check with your agent, he might have submitted
> something for sure. Or in the worst case you f failed to provide enough evidence to him. How many submissions have you done for additional documents?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


CO asked for a colour copy of the previous visa that I held in Singapore. I could only find a black and white as the original had already been returned to the authorities. Not sure if that matters.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Joseeyyy said:


> CO asked for a colour copy of the previous visa that I held in Singapore. I could only find a black and white as the original had already been returned to the authorities. Not sure if that matters.


Did you explain this Condition in the additional comments section or plainly uploaded the document

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Joseeyyy said:


> Guys
> 
> CO rejected my submission. Apparently my agent messed it up. They submitted the copy of my old passport and missed out to submit one of my previous visa proof in Singapore. Also there was one document which I did not have a colour scan of. CO asked to resubmit these documents but while we requested him for some time for resubmission, he had completed the assessment based on what was submitted and rejected my application.


Oh man thats bad. Did you have to submit proof of your travel to singapore to be assessed? I thought this stage comes later when you are applying for visa

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

Jakin said:


> If your bachelor is compareble to "bachelor level" according to Australian Qualification framework, you can expect to get assessed in electrical engineering if you write a good quality cdr. Having a proper cdr with below-bachelor standard university wont fetch you electrical engineering. They will degrade you to engineering technologist.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


What are the consequences of being degraded to engineering technologist? I think claiming 15 points for the degree wont be an issue.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

tusharparashar said:


> What are the consequences of being degraded to engineering technologist? I think claiming 15 points for the degree wont be an issue.


you can claim upto 15 points from your education as engineering technologist. However, if your bachelor level is compareble to associate/ advanced diploma, you can only claim 10 points. I am still trying to resolve one issue though.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

The thing is, once degraded to engineering technologist, you are in the pro-rated queue. Simply put (this being an engineers' thread), the ratio of applicant number to available immigrant positions is too high for technologist as compared to professionals.




tusharparashar said:


> What are the consequences of being degraded to engineering technologist? I think claiming 15 points for the degree wont be an issue.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

tusharparashar said:


> What are the consequences of being degraded to engineering technologist? I think claiming 15 points for the degree wont be an issue.


If you are Eng Tech that means you need to have at least 65 (but long waiting) or even 70 to be invited.
For example , if I'd had my bachelor's assessed as Eng Tech I'd have needed 70 points to guarantee the invite. Instead, I had it as a Telecom professional eng and got my invite with 60 points.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

My status changed to assessment in progress. Applied on 22nd feb as Telecommunication Engineer with work experience assessment. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Do let us know your outcome.
There's been only bad news circulating in this forum regarding EA's outcome. It'd be a relief to get some good news......



rabs138 said:


> My status changed to assessment in progress. Applied on 22nd feb as Telecommunication Engineer with work experience assessment. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Do let us know your outcome.
> There's been only bad news circulating in this forum regarding EA's outcome. It'd be a relief to get some good news......


Don't worry Panda, you will be ok.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks a lot Bro. I hope I so and when (and if) I do, you'll be the first one to get a treat.



aumelb1 said:


> Don't worry Panda, you will be ok.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Thanks a lot Bro. I hope I so and when (and if) I do, you'll be the first one to get a treat.


Gotcha


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Status unchanged for today. Hoping to get a positive response tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wombat0285 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, my husband's positive assessment with Engineers Australia came back two days ago. We lodged the application on 29.01.17 and it came back two days ago so it took exactly 8 weeks.
We did not fast track it either.
We knew he would pass it as his qualifications were accepted under the Sydney Accord. We lodged the EOI for a 489 visa on the same day we got accepted by Engineers Australia. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Wombat0285 said:


> Hi everyone, my husband's positive assessment with Engineers Australia came back two days ago. We lodged the application on 29.01.17 and it came back two days ago so it took exactly 8 weeks.
> We did not fast track it either.
> We knew he would pass it as his qualifications were accepted under the Sydney Accord. We lodged the EOI for a 489 visa on the same day we got accepted by Engineers Australia.
> Good luck everyone.


your hubby is one lucky *******. good on you.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Well, mate, before the moderator deletes your and my comment in ground of abuse or personal attack, he is one lucky............ considering all the recent stories in the forum



bulop said:


> your hubby is one lucky *******. good on you.


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

what does it mean by having your occupation in pro-rata? does it have a negative effect? i am applying as an electrical engineer, does this comes under pro-rata?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tusharparashar said:


> what does it mean by having your occupation in pro-rata? does it have a negative effect? i am applying as an electrical engineer, does this comes under pro-rata?


This will answer: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

No, Electrical Engg is not pro rata.


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

are there any chances fof electrical engineer being assess as engineering technologist

Sent from my Lenovo A7000-a using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Horaira said:


> are there any chances fof electrical engineer being assess as engineering technologist
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7000-a using Tapatalk


Yes. 95-99% based on recent trend.


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

why is that so. for EE still there is quota......whereas engineering technologist reached the occupation ceiling......

Sent from my Lenovo A7000-a using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Horaira said:


> why is that so. for EE still there is quota......whereas engineering technologist reached the occupation ceiling......
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7000-a using Tapatalk


Exactly the reason why that happened.

Write a good CDR or have Washington Accord degree, else it is a Engg Tech.


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Exactly the reason why that happened.
> 
> Write a good CDR or have Washington Accord degree, else it is a Engg Tech.


lets see....my application status is "assesment in progress" from 20th march.....lets see ....what will be the outcome

Sent from my Lenovo A7000-a using Tapatalk


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Horaira said:


> lets see....my application status is "assesment in progress" from 20th march.....lets see ....what will be the outcome
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7000-a using Tapatalk


Oh so I've got a waiting companion...Mine has been in "assessment in progress" since 22nd March. No contact whatsoever and no response to my E-Mail either.
So I guess the waiting game continues.


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

olusegun said:


> Oh so I've got a waiting companion...Mine has been in "assessment in progress" since 22nd March. No contact whatsoever and no response to my E-Mail either.
> 
> So I guess the waiting game continues.




did they ask you for some additional documents.... they requested me to provide some third party document as employment proof. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Horaira said:


> lets see....my application status is "assesment in progress" from 20th march.....lets see ....what will be the outcome
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7000-a using Tapatalk


If Fast Track, then end of April around post 25 April is when you will most likely get it. Fast Track average is 38 days.


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If Fast Track, then end of April around post 25 April is when you will most likely get it. Fast Track average is 38 days.




actually i submitted my application on 25th jan on fast track... 1st week of march they requested for additional documents...i provided those documents on 17th but it was friday.. so the status was changed to inprogress on 20th (monday) ....since then no news.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Horaira said:


> did they ask you for some additional documents.... they requested me to provide some third party document as employment proof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No they didn't ask for anything. I've not been contacted at all!


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Did you also apply for assessment of work experience or did they ask the docs to support your CDR based on experience?



Horaira said:


> did they ask you for some additional documents.... they requested me to provide some third party document as employment proof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Did you also apply for assessment of work experience or did they ask the docs to support your CDR based on experience?




i applied for RSA too......to support that they asked me to provide some thirdparty doc....in my case it was my workpermit and resident permit of kuwait contains my employer name......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

olusegun said:


> No they didn't ask for anything. I've not been contacted at all!




do let me know if u receive any update


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. 95-99% based on recent trend.



I am currently in the process of writing CDR so i better be careful. 
If i get a positive reply for Professional Engineer while my occupation is not on pro-rata(electrical engineer) and i have proficient English. Do i stand a good chance with 55+5 from NSW??


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Horaira said:


> do let me know if u receive any update
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sure. I'll update you guys.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

himu_385 said:


> Did anyone use "Turnitin" to self check the CDRs? Is it for Institutions only and I should use "Writecheck" instead which is also from Turnitin?


Yes, I did use Turnitin before submitting the assessment.


----------



## Tanbir (Mar 23, 2017)

Is it mandatory to write a CDR in single career pathway? I mean I've worked for three different departments for last 10 years. They are diffenent in job nature and responsibilities but all those departments are in the same company and related to telecom or electrical engineering. So, if I write my 3 career episides based on my job experience will there be any problem?

Regards,
Tanbir


----------



## Tanbir (Mar 23, 2017)

If my job experience is different to each other I mean first 3 years of career focused on power but also I handled telco equipments and hadewre, then next for years focused on telecommunication particularly software part, and last three years I've been focusing on IT service performance and it's security. All these three departments I've worked are in the same company. If I write my CDR based on my job experience and applied for related skill assessment accordingly with proper docs, will EA count my whole work experience or deduct some portion?

Regards,
Tanbir


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Tanbir said:


> Is it mandatory to write a CDR in single career pathway? I mean I've worked for three different departments for last 10 years. They are diffenent in job nature and responsibilities but all those departments are in the same company and related to telecom or electrical engineering. So, if I write my 3 career episides based on my job experience will there be any problem?
> 
> Regards,
> Tanbir


If your question is :- "Can all three career episodes be based on work experience?"

Then answer is YES. As long as they focus on three distinct engineering activities and they also focus on either different period or different aspect of your engineering work.

I quote directly from the EA booklet:

*A career episode is an account of your engineering education and/or work experience*. Each career episode focuses upon a specific period or distinct aspect of your engineering activity. Each career episode must focus on a different period or aspect of your engineering activity. Each episode should focus on how you applied your engineering knowledge and skills in the nominated occupation.
You may base your career episode upon:
• an engineering task undertaken as part of your educational program; • a project you have worked on or are currently working on; • a specific position that you occupied or currently occupy (in this case, the career episode must comprise more than a mere duty statement); • a particular engineering problem that you were required to solve.


----------



## Tanbir (Mar 23, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> If your question is :- "Can all three career episodes be based on work experience?"
> 
> Then answer is YES. As long as they focus on three distinct engineering activities and they also focus on either different period or different aspect of your engineering work.
> 
> ...


If my job experience is different to each other I mean first 3 years of career focused on power but also I handled telco equipments and hadewre, then next for years focused on telecommunication particularly software part, and last three years I've been focusing on IT service performance and it's security. All these three departments I've worked are in the same company. If I write my CDR based on my job experience and applied for related skill assessment accordingly with proper docs, will EA count my whole work experience or deduct some portion?

Regards,
Tanbir


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Tanbir said:


> If my job experience is different to each other I mean first 3 years of career focused on power but also I handled telco equipments and hadewre, then next for years focused on telecommunication particularly software part, and last three years I've been focusing on IT service performance and it's security. All these three departments I've worked are in the same company. If I write my CDR based on my job experience and applied for related skill assessment accordingly with proper docs, will EA count my whole work experience or deduct some portion?
> 
> Regards,
> Tanbir


Tanbir,

The best way to resolve your confusion would be to closely study the different job codes at the ABS website to understand what RA might look for while assessing you for your nominated occupation.

Here is the link for ABS requirements for electronics engineer: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Similarly, you can look up Telecommunications engineer on that website and understand which code closely relates to your work and would be the best chance in getting positive assessment from EA


----------



## Tanbir (Mar 23, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Tanbir,
> 
> The best way to resolve your confusion would be to closely study the different job codes at the ABS website to understand what RA might look for while assessing you for your nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot

Regards,
Tanbir


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Tanbir said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Regards,
> Tanbir



Good luck! You might also want to check any job codes where power engineering is involved. 

Also, try to match the employment reference letters accordingly before you submit the assessment.


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi...in my current company i was promoted once.In the reference letter do i need to mention both positions ? or reference letter based on current position be enough?


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

himu_385 said:


> Hi...in my current company i was promoted once.In the reference letter do i need to mention both positions ? or reference letter based on current position be enough?


If your two positions along their duties and responsibilities can be given in the letter with their dates then I think it is better for your assessment since EA can see your progress in the career along with updated duties and roles.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

One additional thing I'd like to mention, if you're working with three job titles, chances are you'll be covering three (or even more) sub-areas of your engineering profession. I did three positions in my report too and covered occupations 23211,23212, 23214 and 23213 all of which are under the category of Civil Engineering Professional.

I'm not sure if I did the right thing there, but let's see.:fingerscrossed:

Best of Luck... Make sure you write a great report that brings tears into reader's eyes for how good it is.:thumb:



Tanbir said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Regards,
> Tanbir


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,how documents verification is done by EA.I have called EA...Informed me your documents is under verification.i have applied for CD-R under non Accord.i have two carrier episode based on work experience and one one final year degree project.appiled on fast track for only CD-R on 20 Jan 2017.pls give your suggestions possible verification methods used by EA from yr experience seniors.thx in advance.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi guys,

This is for a friend of mine.

He has a petroleum engineering degree from Pak. But he has never worked in his field, rather he has been working with me in the field of mechanical/corrosion/ materials/ chemical engineering. He has 8 years of exp. 

Can he get his EA assessment as a prefessional enginer in 2335(mechancial) or maybe 2331(chemical)-or any field (not petroluem) as he feels fit to write cdrs on.

Does EA recognize experience different from the original degree?

Will EA assess both combined ? or He is eligible for only qualification points OR only experience points?

Thanks a lot for the response.


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi friend...I have checked on EA site.my status changed from assessment in progress to outcome granted but I have not received any email.how I can know about outcome from website.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pradip said:


> Hi friend...I have checked on EA site.my status changed from assessment in progress to outcome granted but I have not received any email.how I can know about outcome from website.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


Download it from here https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/portal/estage1/search


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Horaira said:


> i applied for RSA too......to support that they asked me to provide some thirdparty doc....in my case it was my workpermit and resident permit of kuwait contains my employer name......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Bro, I applied for RSA from Kuwait too but I have attached my visa + reference letter + bank statement + job offer + some letter I've received while working such as increasing my salary + continue work after passing probation period. 
Do you think they are enough or they may request anything else ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Bro, I applied for RSA from Kuwait too but I have attached my visa + reference letter + bank statement + job offer + some letter I've received while working such as increasing my salary + continue work after passing probation period.
> Do you think they are enough or they may request anything else ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seems ok to me......but i wm not expert here...i am too waiting for the outcome like you......When did u apply.....what is your application status

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Technical12 (Mar 25, 2017)

Technical12 said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Relocating my question from a different thread to this one, as requested:
> 
> ...


Hi guys, can someone please answer this question?


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Technical12 said:


> Hi guys, can someone please answer this question?


Several companies have policies that prevent them from giving a reference letter.

However, you can ask the company to provide you a letter listing your job title, duties and responsibilities or projects you completed. This letter can be signed by your former supervisor or HR manager. 

Simply giving job title letter will not help.

Alternatively, EA accepts scan of your job offer, do you have it? Along with HR letter, your job offer also can be suffice as per options given on Page 29.


----------



## Technical12 (Mar 25, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Several companies have policies that prevent them from giving a reference letter.
> 
> However, you can ask the company to provide you a letter listing your job title, duties and responsibilities or projects you completed. This letter can be signed by your former supervisor or HR manager.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I have my job offer letter and subsequent promotion letters, with the job title, salary and other information on them. However it does not have any information on duties or roles assigned to me. Requesting my HR or manager for a letter listing my duties may open up a can of worms. What is your opinion?


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Technical12 said:


> Thanks for the response. I have my job offer letter and subsequent promotion letters, with the job title, salary and other information on them. However it does not have any information on duties or roles assigned to me. Requesting my HR or manager for a letter listing my duties may open up a can of worms. What is your opinion?


EA is very clear on how they will accept relevant experience documents for conducting RSA or if your career episode is based from the employment. Are you going for RSA? If yes, then you definitely need to provide list of projects/duties/responsibilities in one of the documents you submit.

If you do not submit this, you are basically hoping that EA somehow will do your RSA without asking any questions. I will not rely on this very small probability.

Even though I did not go for RSA, I have provided: job offer letter, HR manager letter, supervisor letter listing my duties/projects/responsibilities and income tax documents - as I submitted a career episode from my employment with this company.


----------



## Technical12 (Mar 25, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> EA is very clear on how they will accept relevant experience documents for conducting RSA or if your career episode is based from the employment. Are you going for RSA? If yes, then you definitely need to provide list of projects/duties/responsibilities in one of the documents you submit.
> 
> If you do not submit this, you are basically hoping that EA somehow will do your RSA without asking any questions. I will not rely on this very small probability.
> 
> Even though I did not go for RSA, I have provided: job offer letter, HR manager letter, supervisor letter listing my duties/projects/responsibilities and income tax documents - as I submitted a career episode from my employment with this company.


Correct, I am planning to apply for RSA as well, as I need those extra points (skilled overseas experience) for the EOI cut-off. Did you face any challenges getting a document from your employer listing the "projects/duties/responsibilities". How did you go about getting one? This seems to be the only obstacle I am facing. Much thanks.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Technical12 said:


> Correct, I am planning to apply for RSA as well, as I need those extra points (skilled overseas experience) for the EOI cut-off. Did you face any challenges getting a document from your employer listing the "projects/duties/responsibilities". How did you go about getting one? This seems to be the only obstacle I am facing. Much thanks.


My former employer is a US based fortune 500 company, which also had the same policy that they do not provide "reference" letter. Reference letter in the US typically means that they recommend you and praise your work. I guess reference letter means the same in other parts of the world too but it does not matter here as that is not what EA is asking for. 

EA is asking for details of duties/responsibilities/projects. Not judgment on whether you are a great employee or not. 

So ask your former employer, especially former boss for this verification letter. Draft a document with your best knowledge of what duties, projects and responsibilities you had during your employment. If boss is okay with providing you this kind of verification, then get their signature, seal on company letterhead. This is what EA says in option 1.


----------



## Technical12 (Mar 25, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> My former employer is a US based fortune 500 company, which also had the same policy that they do not provide "reference" letter. Reference letter in the US typically means that they recommend you and praise your work. I guess reference letter means the same in other parts of the world too but it does not matter here as that is not what EA is asking for.
> 
> EA is asking for details of duties/responsibilities/projects. Not judgment on whether you are a great employee or not.
> 
> So ask your former employer, especially former boss for this verification letter. Draft a document with your best knowledge of what duties, projects and responsibilities you had during your employment. If boss is okay with providing you this kind of verification, then get their signature, seal on company letterhead. This is what EA says in option 1.


EA asks for a verification letter in option 2 as well. From what I understand per our discussion, it looks like I have no other choice but to ask my current boss for a verification letter as all my career episodes will be based on my experiences at my current employer. Appreciate your help, sincere thanks.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Technical12 said:


> EA asks for a verification letter in option 2 as well. From what I understand per our discussion, it looks like I have no other choice but to ask my current boss for a verification letter as all my career episodes will be based on my experiences at my current employer. Appreciate your help, sincere thanks.


Well if you read option 1, 2 and 3 carefully, duties are being asked in one document or the other. Either by your HR manager or supervisor or job offer letter. So I am guessing EA will ask you for it if you do not provide it. It might be difficult for you but there is no harm in reaching out and asking supervisor for it. Ask HR manager/HR rep as well. Even if they provide it, your work is done.

EA is currently taking 26 working days or more to provide the assessment on fast track, I called them two days ago and they said the processing time will go up since they are about to start review of all job codes for 2017-18 year for the DIBP.

So it is very likely that they will pick your case, see that this letter is missing, ask you for it and put your case on hold for some more days before picking it. Why create this delay from your end. Provide all they have asked for.

Good luck!

I am waiting for my assessment .... keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Horaira said:


> seems ok to me......but i wm not expert here...i am too waiting for the outcome like you......When did u apply.....what is your application status
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




Applied 8th of March fast track, status is queued for assessment. Finger crossed🤞🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technical12 (Mar 25, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Well if you read option 1, 2 and 3 carefully, duties are being asked in one document or the other. Either by your HR manager or supervisor or job offer letter. So I am guessing EA will ask you for it if you do not provide it. It might be difficult for you but there is no harm in reaching out and asking supervisor for it. Ask HR manager/HR rep as well. Even if they provide it, your work is done.
> 
> EA is currently taking 26 working days or more to provide the assessment on fast track, I called them two days ago and they said the processing time will go up since they are about to start review of all job codes for 2017-18 year for the DIBP.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you will get a positive result. Keep us updated..!


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

pradip said:


> Hi friend...I have checked on EA site.my status changed from assessment in progress to outcome granted but I have not received any email.how I can know about outcome from website.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


So whats the outcome..?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I'm a Mechanical Engineer. I'm glad if I can seek some help from you guys to clarify some questions of mine:
1) Majorly I am the HVAC engineer graduated and most of the time I work mainly with HVAC discipline. But as the mechanical engineer here in my country, one has to work not only the HVAC but also plumbing, sanitary and also Fire protection work. So in writing Career Episodes, should I purely mention the HVAC or I can include all above Mechanical services which I had done for the project that I'm going to narrate? 
2) do you use the plagiarism check service such as WRITECHECK or Turnitin before submitting the documents? Could you guide me how to please? Do I have to buy an account for using? Someone in topic said that if >10% similarities, one might get trouble. I had some CDR of others for references, I'm not going to copy their words or ideas but afraid of getting those into my mind subconsciously. So that I want to check by that service and revise if similarity exceeds 10%.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I'm a Mechanical Engineer. I'm glad if I can seek some help from you guys to clarify some questions of mine:
> 1) Majorly I am the HVAC engineer graduated and most of the time I work mainly with HVAC discipline. But as the mechanical engineer here in my country, one has to work not only the HVAC but also plumbing, sanitary and also Fire protection work. So in writing Career Episodes, should I purely mention the HVAC or I can include all above Mechanical services which I had done for the project that I'm going to narrate?
> ...


I don't know anything about first qn coz I'm from different field (civil engineering) but for 2nd qn u can do plagiarism check as well as cdr review through professionals which I did in my case..all the best..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> I don't know anything about first qn coz I'm from different field (civil engineering) but for 2nd qn u can do plagiarism check as well as cdr review through professionals which I did in my case..all the best..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Thanks mate!
May I ask what professionals you use? By purchasing an account and upload your docs for checking? Could you share the steps so everyone can be able to know? 
Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Thanks mate!
> May I ask what professionals you use? By purchasing an account and upload your docs for checking? Could you share the steps so everyone can be able to know?
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Bro. I used www.cdraustralia.com for plagiarism checking..but I'm still waiting for my outcomes from EA..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Bro. I used www.cdraustralia.com for plagiarism checking..but I'm still waiting for my outcomes from EA..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Thanks buddy! 
But I prefer purchasing an account on some official service sites rather than a secondary reviewer which Reliability is a question to me.
Good luck to your outcomes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Thanks buddy!
> But I prefer purchasing an account on some official service sites rather than a secondary reviewer which Reliability is a question to me.
> Good luck to your outcomes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best Bro..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

I must agree with mrgalfield there. Unless with a reliable source (like turnitin or smallseo) I don't think it's a good idea to share the CDR for they may end up copying yours.
Happened with my thesis once, so....



stha1232 said:


> All the best Bro..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

mrgalfield said:


> Thanks buddy!
> But I prefer purchasing an account on some official service sites rather than a secondary reviewer which Reliability is a question to me.
> Good luck to your outcomes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can recommend you to access TURNITIN. I have accounts with it and maybe able to help. WRITECHECK is good but TURNITIN will show you what exactly EA will see.

Also, make sure you uncheck and do NOT store your uploads in their student repository or database. EA will reject your documents if your documents are saved in TURNITIN or WRITECHECK databases (even when they are stored through your accounts, once it is saved in the repository, it is in their global database).


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

mrgalfield said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I'm a Mechanical Engineer. I'm glad if I can seek some help from you guys to clarify some questions of mine:
> 1) Majorly I am the HVAC engineer graduated and most of the time I work mainly with HVAC discipline. But as the mechanical engineer here in my country, one has to work not only the HVAC but also plumbing, sanitary and also Fire protection work. So in writing Career Episodes, should I purely mention the HVAC or I can include all above Mechanical services which I had done for the project that I'm going to narrate?
> ...


Regarding your point 2,

Yes, that was me on the forum who said that. As I personally called EA and had a long chat with one of the assessor on plagiarism in mid March. They look at all documents through TURNITIN and similarity over 10% is rejected straight away. They do take into account sources of similarity before making this rejection as some of us might have publications/thesis/dissertations/reports available on the web (which was my case). Assessors in that case make a note of author's names and remove that source of similarity (which means your similarity percentage comes down). 

The best way to go about this would be to contact someone who has TURNITIN, either through universities or college. If there is no luck there, you can let me know, I might be able to help

Disclaimer: am myself using TURNITIN since last 6 years for my work.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Bro!
That's absolutely clear to me now! I will finalize my CDR carefully first, then maybe once more seek your help on checking stuffs afterwards.
Many Thanks again Niga!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

mrgalfield said:


> Thanks Bro!
> That's absolutely clear to me now! I will finalize my CDR carefully first, then maybe once more seek your help on checking stuffs afterwards.
> Many Thanks again Niga!
> 
> ...


One more thing: for CDR prep, similarity is only for the areas written by you. Documents like your Summary Statement, will have similarity more than others since you will use the EA template. 
Same goes for CPD if you give names of textbooks or manuals, they do not really count as plagiarism as obviously you cannot change the name of standard texts and manuals 

Good luck mate!

Am waiting for my assessment....please pray for me....hopefully they will give me the positive outcome soon.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

God bless you Bro!
I believe it will surely come soon with the best outcomes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> I must agree with mrgalfield there. Unless with a reliable source (like turnitin or smallseo) I don't think it's a good idea to share the CDR for they may end up copying yours.
> 
> Happened with my thesis once, so....




definitely Bro,

I would jump out of windows killing my self if my brain child is despoiled. That's the nightmare! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi...

Guys..

I got my assessment from EA today. Initially, I applied for 233411 code and the assessor hinted me that my work experience tend towards control and automation engineer. I requested for re-writing the CDR. Even after that, the outcome is Plant and Production Engineer (233513).

However, I'm happy that he awarded

MSA Competency Demonstration Report: Professional Engineer
Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment: gave the full work experience (deducted only my Masters degree) 

Thanks all for your valuable suggestions and inputs through this phase. Wishing you all the best for further process.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Guys..
> 
> ...


How many days did it take from the date of application and how many days did the assessor take after date of application to contact you for the first time?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> How many days did it take from the date of application and how many days did the assessor take after date of application to contact you for the first time?


It took 20 days after i fast tracked the application.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Could you please tell me which applications(submitted on which date) are being assessed by EA now? Appreciate very much of you can tell me how do you check that. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

olusegun said:


> No they didn't ask for anything. I've not been contacted at all!


Any update at your end?


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> It took 20 days after i fast tracked the application.


i submitted fast tracked application on 25th Jan. 
Additional doc provided on 20th march. 
Since then status is "in progress"
You have any idea how long it's going to take?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

sazam said:


> i submitted fast tracked application on 25th Jan.
> Additional doc provided on 20th march.
> Since then status is "in progress"
> You have any idea how long it's going to take?


We can't say exactly ... It completely depends on the documents you submitted and the assessor 


sazam said:


> i submitted fast tracked application on 25th Jan.
> Additional doc provided on 20th march.
> Since then status is "in progress"
> You have any idea how long it's going to take?



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Thanks buddy!
> But I prefer purchasing an account on some official service sites rather than a secondary reviewer which Reliability is a question to me.
> Good luck to your outcomes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


use writecheck.
it is from turnitin and use same resources as turnitin and is used in all high ranked universities all around the world by their students

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Bro, Im asking if any of my friend have account, or maybe ask some help from Bro Niga in this forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Guys..
> 
> ...


Congrats ! But 2335 is even worse that 2339 for 189. So, now you will need 65 for July 2017 or if 70 points, then invite next round on 12 April.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! But 2335 is even worse that 2339 for 189. So, now you will need 65 for July 2017 or if 70 points, then invite next round on 12 April.


Thanks.. I have 65 as of now.. Now nothing in my hand except attempting PTE again for superior english. 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Thanks.. I have 65 as of now.. Now nothing in my hand except attempting PTE again for superior english.
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Quota for 2335 is most likely going to finish on 12 April, there may be few places on 26 April but very unlikely. So, if you can get to 75 points with Superior English, you can try before 12 April. Else, just submit with 65 points and wait for next year from July 2017.


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

When i received the request for additional documents in comments section assessor wrote the following:

*Assessor Comments*

Please provide the requested information within a month time. 
Please note that Engineering Australia will provide the qualification outcome based on the supplied document support without further discussions. 
Please make sure that your application is in line with MSA Booklet requirements.
I look forward to continuing with your assessment upon receipt of the requested information.


What should i understand from point no. 2. that my CDR is as per the Electrical Engineer requirement. As i read that for somebody the assessor when requesting for additional documents, commented that you will be assessed as Technologist.


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Guys, I finally got my assessment as professional engineer after the long wait.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

olusegun said:


> Guys, I finally got my assessment as professional engineer after the long wait.


Congrats  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

sazam said:


> When i received the request for additional documents in comments section assessor wrote the following:
> 
> *Assessor Comments*
> 
> ...


Engineers Australia is taking the necessary only once for each assessment. So, they are trying to inform you that you have to submit all relevant information at once, and they will assess based on what you have provided. 

It's better to provide all the evidence to clarify assessor's requirement. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

olusegun said:


> Guys, I finally got my assessment as professional engineer after the long wait.


Congrats.... What occupation?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

olusegun said:


> Guys, I finally got my assessment as professional engineer after the long wait.




Which occupation? How long it took from the submitting till the assessor contact you? Does he requested any further documents from you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

well what i understand the assessor will contact u only once.....he asked me to provide a third party doc mentioning emoloyer name ..... so i check with my consulatant he said residence permit will work.....

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

*writecheck*



niga1107 said:


> I can recommend you to access TURNITIN. I have accounts with it and maybe able to help. WRITECHECK is good but TURNITIN will show you what exactly EA will see.
> 
> Also, make sure you uncheck and do NOT store your uploads in their student repository or database. EA will reject your documents if your documents are saved in TURNITIN or WRITECHECK databases (even when they are stored through your accounts, once it is saved in the repository, it is in their global database).


i used writecheck 

CE 1 similarity index 1%
CE 2 similarity index 2%
CE 3 similarity index 2%

mostly similarity is because of general sentences...for example "In this section of career episode, I will discuss the methodoly...."

am i good to go?

secondly, writecheck does not store submitted documents in its database


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

az1610 said:


> i used writecheck
> 
> CE 1 similarity index 1%
> CE 2 similarity index 2%
> ...


Yes, Absolutely...10% is the minimum for the plagiarism and I would say that the figure is the very strict.


----------



## jh2012 (Apr 4, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Guys..
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congrats! I converted my application to fast track on 17 March. How long have you waited before the first contact from accessor? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jh2012 (Apr 4, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Guys..
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congrats! I converted my application to fast track on 17 March. Just wonder how long had you wait for the first contact from the accessor?

Thanks!


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

hey guys,
I have some basic questions.
1) "Assessment of your relevant skilled employment" what extra documents do I have to provide for this (attached pic) ? i have to mention that my relevant exp in my field (civil engineer) is a bit less than 2 years, so I don't think I'll be getting any points for that (correct me if I'm wrong though).
2) Does everyone have to write a CDR or is it if some criterion is not met? What is the exact process??

Thanks much.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> hey guys,
> I have some basic questions.
> 1) "Assessment of your relevant skilled employment" what extra documents do I have to provide for this (attached pic) ? i have to mention that my relevant exp in my field (civil engineer) is a bit less than 2 years, so I don't think I'll be getting any points for that (correct me if I'm wrong though).
> 2) Does everyone have to write a CDR or is it if some criterion is not met? What is the exact process??
> ...


If you read the MSA Booklet, you will have the answer : https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf

1. Don't worry about doing work assessment as EA most likely won't take your first 2 years and 2 years is not giving you any points.

2. If your degree is Accord, then no. Else yes. if you don't write a very good CDR, you will be assessed as Engineering Technologist 233914 which will require 65 points to get invite from next July 2017.

99% chance you will be assessed as 233914, so if you want Civil, make sure you write a damn good CDR and take all the time you need.

Edit: Which uni you got your degree from ?


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you read the MSA Booklet, you will have the answer : https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf
> 
> 1. Don't worry about doing work assessment as EA most likely won't take your first 2 years and 2 years is not giving you any points.
> 
> ...



I graduated from Abu Dhabi University in the UAE. It's accredited by the UAE Ministry of Education and ABET.
So, let me get this right, if my degree is accord then I don't have to write CDR, but if I don't write a superb CDR then I'll be assessed as an Engineering Technologist? That means to have any chance of being assessed as a Civil Engineer I have to write a CDR.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

jh2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats! I converted my application to fast track on 17 March. Just wonder how long had you wait for the first contact from the accessor?
> 
> Thanks!


May be next 20 working days. All the very best 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes, if your degree is accord you don't need to write CDR.

One more thing, your degree should've been accredited (listed in accord) before you started studying there. In some cases I've found that the juniors get to enjoy the advantage of accreditation (not having to write a CDR) while some senior from same Uni won't. So check the date of accreditation too.

And again, yes, from the recent observations in the forum, if you don't have a great CDR you get technologist or rejection (at least that's the recent trend) even if you have years of experience.

And yes to the third one, CDR for professional or technologist, whichever you choose or end up getting....



Sami00 said:


> I graduated from Abu Dhabi University in the UAE. It's accredited by the UAE Ministry of Education and ABET.
> 
> So, let me get this right, if my degree is accord then I don't have to write CDR, but if I don't write a superb CDR then I'll be assessed as an Engineering Technologist? That means to have any chance of being assessed as a Civil Engineer I have to write a CDR.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

One thing for the new members, people like zaback21, mctowel, rabs and several other (sorry if I missed) are always prepared to help. But when they do, make sure you read the booklet, link, webpage or whatever they refer to. Take your time to read and research. I know its much easier to post something here and immediately get a reply but these good guys (great guys) have their limits and they are busy people too. So please read everything. Plus, it's not cool when people who're looking for specific info have to go through pages of same stuff to find what they're looking for.

For engineers, I'd like to repeat, read the MSA booklet, MSA applicant's guide on how to use the website, Competency elements, ANZSCO job description. You should know them like the back of your hand, unless you have an agent who knows it like the back of their hand.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sami00 said:


> I graduated from Abu Dhabi University in the UAE. It's accredited by the UAE Ministry of Education and ABET.
> So, let me get this right, if my degree is accord then I don't have to write CDR, but if I don't write a superb CDR then I'll be assessed as an Engineering Technologist? That means to have any chance of being assessed as a Civil Engineer I have to write a CDR.


UAE accredition doesn't matter. It needs to be Washington Accord for Professional Engineering accreditation. Signatories » International Engineering Alliance

Is Your Program Recognized? | ABET

Also follow what Panda112 said above. 

If it is Washington Accord level, then you are automatically given Professional Engineering of Civil. If not Washington Accord, then you need to write CDR to prove your degree is Washington Accord level. Good luck !


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Sami00 said:


> I graduated from Abu Dhabi University in the UAE. It's accredited by the UAE Ministry of Education and ABET.
> So, let me get this right, if my degree is accord then I don't have to write CDR, but if I don't write a superb CDR then I'll be assessed as an Engineering Technologist? That means to have any chance of being assessed as a Civil Engineer I have to write a CDR.



First check your course is affiliated which international affiliation as your university have tons of International affiliations and then check through your counselor.


For Washington and Sydney accords No CDR + CPD is required but must for rest.
While writing CDR, emphsise on multitasking in lieu of sticking to two or three parts of your field. Then it will be good to go


----------



## jh2012 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Thanks!*



kinnu369 said:


> May be next 20 working days. All the very best
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I just noticed that my application status changed today. It is handed over to an assessor now. I am so anxious. thank you so much.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Is there anyone who submitted their fast-tracked EA application in March and has received any response from assessors (original submission date in March, not the applications fast tracked later on)? 
Please be good enough to shed some light. I submitted mine on 17th of March and trying to figure out when should i be expecting a response. As i see, their "38 days turnaround time" varies time to time. 


Thanks a lot!


----------



## jh2012 (Apr 4, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Is there anyone who submitted their fast-tracked EA application in March and has received any response from assessors (original submission date in March, not the applications fast tracked later on)?
> Please be good enough to shed some light. I submitted mine on 17th of March and trying to figure out when should i be expecting a response. As i see, their "38 days turnaround time" varies time to time.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi,

I submitted my application on 13 February and opt to fast track on 17 March. My case just changed status to 'in progress', but no response yet. I guess yours will be soon too. Good luck!


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

jh2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my application on 13 February and opt to fast track on 17 March. My case just changed status to 'in progress', but no response yet. I guess yours will be soon too. Good luck!


Good luck jh2012. Hope everything will go smoothly with your assessment. 
Even though you fasttracked on 17th march i guess they will still consider your initial submission date. That should be the reason why you got it soon. I'm trying to find anyone submitted their FT application in March and has received any response from EA. Just wanna check how long this will take. 
Btw any idea how do you get details on which applications EA is assessing now? Thanks!


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Good luck jh2012. Hope everything will go smoothly with your assessment.
> Even though you fasttracked on 17th march i guess they will still consider your initial submission date. That should be the reason why you got it soon. I'm trying to find anyone submitted their FT application in March and has received any response from EA. Just wanna check how long this will take.
> Btw any idea how do you get details on which applications EA is assessing now? Thanks!




I submitted my application with FT on 8th of March and still waiting assessment "queued for assessment" . Finger crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Well, you can call them (see the contact us section in their website) during their working hours

I did today and apparently they're currently doing non fast tracked for 28th Nov. Not sure about FT.



mash2017 said:


> Good luck jh2012. Hope everything will go smoothly with your assessment.
> Even though you fasttracked on 17th march i guess they will still consider your initial submission date. That should be the reason why you got it soon. I'm trying to find anyone submitted their FT application in March and has received any response from EA. Just wanna check how long this will take.
> Btw any idea how do you get details on which applications EA is assessing now? Thanks!


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Congrats.... What occupation?


Sorry guys I've been away from this thread for a while. Mctowel I got Telecoms Network Engineer.


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Which occupation? How long it took from the submitting till the assessor contact you? Does he requested any further documents from you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, it took about 33 working days! I applied for Fast Track. There was no CO contact whatsoever. So no further document was requested.


----------



## jh2012 (Apr 4, 2017)

*HI*



mash2017 said:


> Good luck jh2012. Hope everything will go smoothly with your assessment.
> Even though you fasttracked on 17th march i guess they will still consider your initial submission date. That should be the reason why you got it soon. I'm trying to find anyone submitted their FT application in March and has received any response from EA. Just wanna check how long this will take.
> Btw any idea how do you get details on which applications EA is assessing now? Thanks!


Hi mash2017,

I have tried the webpage: myimmitracker. but it is not official and might have a delay in update.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

olusegun said:


> Sorry guys I've been away from this thread for a while. Mctowel I got Telecoms Network Engineer.


Congratulations comrade


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys, EA made a mistake in my outcome letter. One of the 3 places where university and graduation year is stated was incorrectly written. It was written as January 2015, meanwhile its meant to be January 2016 as the other two. I have resubmitted my outcome letter back to my assessor TWICE and for each time, he always had something incorrectly written. After this last time, I sent him a mail, which he is yet to reply.
> I still put the correct date in my eoi application
> 
> My question is whether I should ignore it and apply for visa, if I am invited, and hope the CO doesn't notice.... I don't also want to contact them before getting my ITA, so as not to georpadize my application. I know that if I resubmit, it will take a long time before they get back to me due to their busy work. What can I do?
> ...


Hi..Mctowel,

I too had a problem with the place name. will that be a problem ?How to contact the assessor?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys,

I applied fast track on EA for cdr+ RSA on 9th feb. GOt a request for documents for supervisor declaration and their proof of employmentdetails on 33 or 34th day (16th March i guess). Submitted on 17th. however thay rejected as my supervisors were out of country and I had it made in pak (dont do that lol). Called the assessor and he explained exactly what he is looking for. there were no comments on CDR.

So i submitted these docs today early morning. around 11 30 am (australian time).
How much time does it take from now onwards?

Hoping to get a chance in 12th april round.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied fast track on EA for cdr+ RSA on 9th feb. GOt a request for documents for supervisor declaration and their proof of employmentdetails on 33 or 34th day (16th March i guess). Submitted on 17th. however thay rejected as my supervisors were out of country and I had it made in pak (dont do that lol). Called the assessor and he explained exactly what he is looking for. there were no comments on CDR.
> 
> ...


If he is convinced with the evidence you will get it by today


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> If he is convinced with the evidence you will get it by today


Lol? are you serious? what happens if he is not convinced..?


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

No comments on CDR already means you're more than half way through. (kidding? 80% through)
If he isn't convinced however, he might deduct a few years/months of your experience (god forbid). But I think it's unlikely considering the amount of effort you've been putting into it. Make sure you give him what in wants in one shot though.

All the best brother........



ammarmp said:


> Lol? are you serious? what happens if he is not convinced..?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi..Mctowel,
> 
> I too had a problem with the place name. will that be a problem ?How to contact the assessor?


I ve corrected mine. I simply sent a mail to EA general enquiry mail, telling them the problem and I attached the incorrect outcome letter. 

Some days after, i got a contact from EA that the assessor has been notified. Few hours aftet, the assessor contacted me with the corrected letter

Don't contact the assessor directly. I think they will not reply. Go through EA enquiry email.

Good luck


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> No comments on CDR already means you're more than half way through. (kidding? 80% through)
> If he isn't convinced however, he might deduct a few years/months of your experience (god forbid). But I think it's unlikely considering the amount of effort you've been putting into it. Make sure you give him what in wants in one shot though.
> 
> All the best brother........


Thanks a lot bro...

Well he did mention this is my last chance to submit whatener docs i had ( when i called he reffered to some policy change in feb 2017 for only one chance of submitting docs). lets see how it unfolds. Today is done i suppose. maybe the result will be given within a couple of days.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> I submitted my application with FT on 8th of March and still waiting assessment "queued for assessment" . Finger crossed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi 
I just phoned EA and got to know that they are assessing FT applications submitted on 28th of Feb now. Their average turnaround time is 26 working days. you will be probably getting a response in another 8 working days. 
Good Luck!


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

mash2017 said:


> Hi
> I just phoned EA and got to know that they are assessing FT applications submitted on 28th of Feb now. Their average turnaround time is 26 working days. you will be probably getting a response in another 8 working days.
> Good Luck!


Thanks for this update......does EA also close on ANZAC day and other public holidays?


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks for this update......does EA also close on ANZAC day and other public holidays?


EA said that their turnaround time is calculated excluding all public holidays


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> EA said that their turnaround time is calculated excluding all public holidays


OMG.. just realized that they have 5 holidays in April. 
FRI14-APR	Good Friday
SAT15-APR	Easter Saturday
SUN16APR	Easter Sunday
MON17APR	Easter Monday
TUE25APR	Anzac Day

:tsk::tsk::tsk::


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

*Status changed to Assessment in progress*

Hi all,

I submitted my application on 16-Jan under normal mode. On 21st march changed to fast track. Now the status is assessment in progress. Now how many days does it take to get an outcome. Can someone let me know please.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> OMG.. just realized that they have 5 holidays in April.
> FRI14-APR	Good Friday
> SAT15-APR	Easter Saturday
> SUN16APR	Easter Sunday
> ...


Its only 3 days. Sat-Sun is always closed.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Its only 3 days. Sat-Sun is always closed.


Ohhh.. didn't notice that.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just phoned EA and got to know that they are assessing FT applications submitted on 28th of Feb now. Their average turnaround time is 26 working days. you will be probably getting a response in another 8 working days.
> 
> Good Luck!




I hope so brother! Thanks for your helpful and informative reply. Appreciated so much  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Well, I was expecting my reply on 13th/ 14th. Now its either 13th or 18th.
It'd be great though coz 14th is new year in my country and a milestone (or dead end) for new year would be something. 



mash2017 said:


> Ohhh.. didn't notice that.


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> EA said that their turnaround time is calculated excluding all public holidays


bro, my application status is "in progress" since 20th march whee my actual submission date was 25th jan and that on fast track basis....
Do u have any idea why its taking this long....

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ohhh.. I'm sorry, i could be of very little help to you as I'm a newbie here. May be some seniors might be able to shed some light. Meanwhile, you can call them and check, right?. I sincerely hope you will get a positive response soon. Good luck!


sazam said:


> bro, my application status is "in progress" since 20th march whee my actual submission date was 25th jan and that on fast track basis....
> Do u have any idea why its taking this long....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mash2017 said:


> OMG.. just realized that they have 5 holidays in April.
> 
> FRI14-APRGood Friday
> 
> ...




Yes( too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied fast track on EA for cdr+ RSA on 9th feb. GOt a request for documents for supervisor declaration and their proof of employmentdetails on 33 or 34th day (16th March i guess). Submitted on 17th. however thay rejected as my supervisors were out of country and I had it made in pak (dont do that lol). Called the assessor and he explained exactly what he is looking for. there were no comments on CDR.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, alhumdullilah got my assessment results today. got 233512 as requested with 5 years experience (Jan 2012 to Jan 2017). Thank you all for the support!

Will be making an EOI now. Any tips for that.?

April 12 ITA seems a possibility now..!


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Congrats brother. I'd say well deserved and no surprise.

All the best for the upcoming round (I'm 100% positive you'll nail it)



ammarmp said:


> Hey guys, alhumdullilah got my assessment results today. got 233512 as requested with 5 years experience (Jan 2012 to Jan 2017). Thank you all for the support!
> 
> Will be making an EOI now. Any tips for that.?
> 
> April 12 ITA seems a possibility now..!


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Congrats brother. I'd say well deserved and no surprise.
> 
> All the best for the upcoming round (I'm 100% positive you'll nail it)


Thanks a lot Bro!:redface::typing:


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> I hope so brother! Thanks for your helpful and informative reply. Appreciated so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please let us know when you get a reply from them. I'm just 9 days away from you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys, alhumdullilah got my assessment results today. got 233512 as requested with 5 years experience (Jan 2012 to Jan 2017). Thank you all for the support!
> 
> Will be making an EOI now. Any tips for that.?
> 
> April 12 ITA seems a possibility now..!


Congrats. Yes you will be invited on 12 April. Apply PCC, do Medical now. Get your credit card ready so you can lodge next Wednesday. Lots of things to do. Try get Direct Grant.

This will help (3rd Post) : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Experts..
Anyone here from Nepal?? I want to know how u guys manage to show tax return acknowledgement for yearly income less than nrs. 250,000.00?? Plz help

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats. Yes you will be invited on 12 April. Apply PCC, do Medical now. Get your credit card ready so you can lodge next Wednesday. Lots of things to do. Try get Direct Grant.
> 
> This will help (3rd Post) : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


Thanks alot.

I can lodge without the documents?? (apart from PCC and medical)

I still have to make some family certificifates


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

I lodged my Assessment case on 14th Feb 2017. Assessor responded on 23rd of March asking for additional documents which I provided on 28th March. Since then I heard nothing from assessor. Status is "Assessment In Progress". Called EA today and they said that it is common practice and my assessor ll reply within 3 weeks after I submitted additional documents. So here goes the idea to lodge EOI on 26th April, forget 12th April.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Thanks alot.
> 
> I can lodge without the documents?? (apart from PCC and medical)
> 
> I still have to make some family certificifates


Congrats ammarmp


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats. Yes you will be invited on 12 April. Apply PCC, do Medical now. Get your credit card ready so you can lodge next Wednesday. Lots of things to do. Try get Direct Grant.
> 
> This will help (3rd Post) : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


Can we apply for PCC in advance? get a medical in advance before invitation? If this is the case, i should do it now, cos PCC takes months here. But if i remember correctly, i once saw a clause in DBCP site which says that we should not get a police report until they request it. Is this true?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats. Yes you will be invited on 12 April. Apply PCC, do Medical now. Get your credit card ready so you can lodge next Wednesday. Lots of things to do. Try get Direct Grant.
> 
> This will help (3rd Post) : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


And also, once i lodge the visa, how much time does it take for the CO to be assigned?


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys, alhumdullilah got my assessment results today. got 233512 as requested with 5 years experience (Jan 2012 to Jan 2017). Thank you all for the support!
> 
> Will be making an EOI now. Any tips for that.?
> 
> April 12 ITA seems a possibility now..!


Congrats Man!!! Happy for you. Best of luck with the 12 April invitation round.
Inshallah!! you will be receive the invite.
I am too hoping to receive +ve assessment for 233311. My application is " in progress" for the longest (since 20th March).


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys, alhumdullilah got my assessment results today. got 233512 as requested with 5 years experience (Jan 2012 to Jan 2017). Thank you all for the support!
> 
> Will be making an EOI now. Any tips for that.?
> 
> April 12 ITA seems a possibility now..!


Congrats...All the best


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

sazam said:


> Congrats Man!!! Happy for you. Best of luck with the 12 April invitation round.
> Inshallah!! you will be receive the invite.
> I am too hoping to receive +ve assessment for 233311. My application is " in progress" for the longest (since 20th March).


We are in same boat, "Assessment In Progress" since 23rd March.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

sazam said:


> Congrats Man!!! Happy for you. Best of luck with the 12 April invitation round.
> Inshallah!! you will be receive the invite.
> I am too hoping to receive +ve assessment for 233311. My application is " in progress" for the longest (since 20th March).


Thanks a lot bro..!
Oh too bad..Hopefully you will get the outcome..,Insha-Allah

what were the documents requested?


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

The ceiling is 350 for individual and 400 for couples (not 250) from this fiscal year.

For income below that ceiling, it's not completely exempt of tax, there's a social security tax of 1% involved which is Deducted at Source (by your employer) and if you had a personal PAN (tax payer's number/ ID) That is supposed to be deposited under your PAN.



stha1232 said:


> Hi Experts..
> Anyone here from Nepal?? I want to know how u guys manage to show tax return acknowledgement for yearly income less than nrs. 250,000.00?? Plz help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Thanks a lot bro..!
> Oh too bad..Hopefully you will get the outcome..,Insha-Allah
> 
> what were the documents requested?


They requested my Kuwait Work permit/ residence permit as employment proof.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> The ceiling is 350 for individual and 400 for couples (not 250) from this fiscal year.
> 
> For income below that ceiling, it's not completely exempt of tax, there's a social security tax of 1% involved which is Deducted at Source (by your employer) and if you had a personal PAN (tax payer's number/ ID) That is supposed to be deposited under your PAN.


Thank you for the reply bro..is that Social security tax or social service tax?? And if I get certificate from my employer stating deduction of my sst will that alone be OK? ? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it's called social security tax. But don't worry about the term, in all the official documents it's called "Income tax" or "Tax deducted at Source".

Regarding the second question it's simple and confusing at the same time.

Inland revenue can provide you with a Tax Clearance Certificate at the end of a fiscal year based on your employer's letter stating month wise breakdown of your income and tax deposited to the office.

I have found both kind of cases where
1. The EA (for relevant work assessment) or Case officer (during visa application) are satisfied with employer provided letter and details of your tax.
2. They've requested third party evidence to support the employer's letter, which is the tax clearance certificate.

The MSA booklet clearly says "Third party evidence is mandatory" and it means either provident fund (Nagarik Lagani Kosh) or Tax clearance.

But the catch is that, Tax clearance is provided only at the end of fiscal year, before that the inland revenue hesitated to give any evidence of tax deposited (maybe I wasn't convincing enough)

What did I do during CDR submission? For my past employer, I got the tax clearance from Inland Revenue. For current employer I just used the tax details letter provided by the employer itself in company's letter head.

Let's see how it goes.....



stha1232 said:


> Thank you for the reply bro..is that Social security tax or social service tax?? And if I get certificate from my employer stating deduction of my sst will that alone be OK? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

sazam said:


> They requested my Kuwait Work permit/ residence permit as employment proof.


Thats it? That should not have taken this long. Its just a matter of checking the authenticity. lets hope for the best...


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's called social security tax. But don't worry about the term, in all the official documents it's called "Income tax" or "Tax deducted at Source".
> 
> Regarding the second question it's simple and confusing at the same time.
> 
> ...


How can I contact you Bro? ? I want to have a phone conversation with you if you don't mind..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Please let us know when you get a reply from them. I'm just 9 days away from you :fingerscrossed:




Of course! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Can we apply for PCC in advance? get a medical in advance before invitation? If this is the case, i should do it now, cos PCC takes months here. But if i remember correctly, i once saw a clause in DBCP site which says that we should not get a police report until they request it. Is this true?





ammarmp said:


> Thanks alot.
> 
> I can lodge without the documents?? (apart from PCC and medical)
> 
> I still have to make some family certificifates


Yes. Both PCC and Medical is valid for one year. I got my PCC in Feb and did my Medical in Feb too, hopefully will get invite in July and visa by Aug-Sept. 12 months is a long time. Apply and gather everything, do Medical now. 

You do Medical first
Lodge Visa by paying fee on 12 April
Then you upload all your documents. So, gather all of them now.



ammarmp said:


> And also, once i lodge the visa, how much time does it take for the CO to be assigned?


You should hope not to get CO assigned by getting direct grant. Please read my post. CO assign means waste of time may be 1-3 months. You want your visa with no CO contact.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. Both PCC and Medical is valid for one year. I got my PCC in Feb and did my Medical in Feb too, hopefully will get invite in July and visa by Aug-Sept. 12 months is a long time. Apply and gather everything, do Medical now.
> 
> You do Medical first
> Lodge Visa by paying fee on 12 April
> ...


Thanks!!
I read your post and it helped clear a lot of confussions.

Once granted, I would be leaving for australia immediately ofcourse, insha-Allah.
But the problem is, my wife (BTW its only nikkah so she cannot go with me .. lol) has to complete her studies till June 2018. So i want the expiry of our PCC and medical to be something after it to affect the last entry date


This kind of restricts my ability to preload the data like pcc and medical.
I can however upload all other docs now. will that increase the processing time too?


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have completed my B-Tech in Electrical Engineering in 2004 and have 12 years of work experience. But I am unable to understand why the assessor in the remark is stating that my Bachelor degree from India is equivalent to an Associate degree in Australia. 

Is their any way out through which I can prove that my bachelor degree is equivalent to Bachelors Degree in Australia. I am worried that if the assessor considers my degree equivalent to an associate degree then I might loose points in qualification. 

The assessor has also recommended me for Engineering Technologist and has given me last chance to update my CDR. Should I update my CDR keeping in mind the profile of an Engineering Technologist or should I put all my effort and refine my CDR to the best of my ability and give them a better picture of my experience so that the assessor nominates the right occupation for me.

Guys please respond with your valuable inputs as it might help me to get positive outcome in the deserving occupation.

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Thanks!!
> I read your post and it helped clear a lot of confussions.
> 
> Once granted, I would be leaving for australia immediately ofcourse, insha-Allah.
> ...


Can't she just make a small trip with you. Then she can come anytime within 5 years. I don't want to sound negative but Pakistan is one of the very high risk countries and it can take from 1 month to up to 2 years to get grant. So let's not delay it more.

Edit: One Iranian guy been waiting 1.5 years just for a CO contact ! I don't even want to know about Syria.

Is she also migrating with you or you will apply for her later ? Or you can also add her now if you want. Then get her PCC and Medical too.

Every CO contact can cost you 1-3 months delay. So, if CO asks you 2 times to do something, that can be 2-6 months delay + processing time for Pakistan and it won't be less I don't think.

Processing of your application won't even start till CO has all your documents or also known as Complete Application. Then whatever it takes.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Can't she just make a small trip with you. Then she can come anytime within 5 years. I don't want to sound negative but Pakistan is a very high risk countries and it can take from 1 month to up to 2 years to get grant. So let's not delay it more.


Its not negativte if its true lol...

i just had a small ceremony of nikkah and well rukhsati is still pending(mmm..final hadover as you might call it ). So making a trip "together" will most probably be.. lets say difficult.. ill have to do rukhsati.. relatives involved.. arangement and all...

you are from south asia.. you understand the associated problems lol.. just looking to avoid all that b4 her studies... 

and also the finances .. i can only afford imigration OR all these arrangements right now.! :ballchain:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have completed my B-Tech in Electrical Engineering in 2004 and have 12 years of work experience. But I am unable to understand why the assessor in the remark is stating that my Bachelor degree from India is equivalent to an Associate degree in Australia.


Well because your degree in India is equivalent standard to an Australian 2 years associate degree.



> Is their any way out through which I can prove that my bachelor degree is equivalent to Bachelors Degree in Australia. I am worried that if the assessor considers my degree equivalent to an associate degree then I might loose points in qualification.


I am not sure, but I don;t think you can do much. It's the problem with your uni, not your degree. EA thinks its not up to Bachelor standard.



> The assessor has also recommended me for Engineering Technologist and has given me last chance to update my CDR. Should I update my CDR keeping in mind the profile of an Engineering Technologist or should I put all my effort and refine my CDR to the best of my ability and give them a better picture of my experience so that the assessor nominates the right occupation for me.
> 
> Guys please respond with your valuable inputs as it might help me to get positive outcome in the deserving occupation.
> 
> Thanks


You will update CDR to try prove that you are good enough for Engineering Manager. Else you will automatically be given Engineering Technologist. Take your time and upload it. You will get only one chance and then assessor will reward whatever he/she feels about your CDR.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Its not negativte if its true lol...
> 
> i just had a small ceremony of nikkah and well rukhsati is still pending(mmm..final hadover as you might call it ). So making a trip "together" will most probably be.. lets say difficult.. ill have to do rukhsati.. relatives involved.. arangement and all...
> 
> ...


Well she needs time, you need time. I can understand + CO will also want proof more than a marriage ceremony. My cousin had to submit their viber chat screenshot to proof its genuine and not scam. Best thing would be to go to Aus now, make money, she finishes her study and you get married and apply for her separately. 

If you don't get visa cos DIBP delays it long like a year, you can get the rukhsati done and email CO that you want to add her while your visa is getting processed and then both of you can immigrate together. So, don't worry. DIBP is understanding. For now, think about yourself.


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well because your degree in India is equivalent standard to an Australian 2 years associate degree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Even I think the same. I will try to prove myself as Engineering Manager.

If they assess for Australian 2 years associate degree then how many points can I claim for qualification?

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Thanks mate. Even I think the same. I will try to prove myself as Engineering Manager.
> 
> If they assess for Australian 2 years associate degree then how many points can I claim for qualification?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


10 points for Associate Degree unfortunately.


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 10 points for Associate Degree unfortunately.


Thanks for the info. Appreciate ur quick response.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well she needs time, you need time. I can understand + CO will also want proof more than a marriage ceremony. My cousin had to submit their viber chat screenshot to proof its genuine and not scam. Best thing would be to go to Aus now, make money, she finishes her study and you get married and apply for her separately.
> 
> 
> If you don't get visa cos DIBP delays it long like a year, you can get the rukhsati done and email CO that you want to add her while your visa is getting processed and then both of you can immigrate together. So, don't worry. DIBP is understanding. For now, think about yourself.


hmmm... so you are suggesting i drop her for now?... that is a very big risk... considering that additional processing time(and money) will be required when i get grant early

ill also try to explain a little more about the marriage..its only nikkah.. as in the documentation part and all + legally we are married..... but SOCIALLY and culturally we dont live together...she is in pak in her own home and i am here in uae.

But I already have the marriage certificate and all the required documentation (including new ID cards with marital status changed). Plus i have also included her in the application. so no lack of proof


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> hmmm... so you are suggesting i drop her for now?... that is a very big risk... considering that additional processing time(and money) will be required when i get grant early
> 
> ill also try to explain a little more about the marriage..its only nikkah.. as in the documentation part and all + legally we are married..... but SOCIALLY and culturally we dont live together...she is in pak in her own home and i am here in uae.
> 
> But I already have the marriage certificate and all the required documentation (including new ID cards with marital status changed). Plus i have also included her in the application. so no lack of proof


Ok, then you have made your processing. Well she just needs to travel for to validate her visa and she can return that day if she wants.

I didn't mean lack of proof, I mean picture of nikah or rukhsati, as sometimes CO asks. For now just do your way.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ok, then you have made your processing. Well she just needs to travel for to validate her visa and she can return that day if she wants.
> 
> I didn't mean lack of proof, I mean picture of nikah or rukhsati, as sometimes CO asks. For now just do your way.


hmmm.... lets see... still have a couple of docs to make.. ill make those then come back for this pcc and med thing.

Thanks a lot for your Help!

and also.. I dont know where but i read that all the docs have to be certified (unlike EA where i just uploaded all the orignal scan of docs) is that so?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> hmmm.... lets see... still have a couple of docs to make.. ill make those then come back for this pcc and med thing.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your Help!
> 
> and also.. I dont know where but i read that all the docs have to be certified (unlike EA where i just uploaded all the orignal scan of docs) is that so?


For English, colour scan is fine. If not in English, then translated and notarized, then scan and upload.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> For English, colour scan is fine. If not in English, then translated and notarized, then scan and upload.


hmm ok thanks,,


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

*Third party Documents*

Hi,
I am new to this and my assessment is in progress. CO asked me for Third party documents as per MSA Booklet 2016.
I am having 9+years of experience as an Electrical engineer.

First Job: Sep-2007 to Dec-2009. (Roles and Experience letter already submitted-HR contact details available).
Its a Small proprietary Company. Salary is not in taxable zone during that time frame 

Present job: Jan 2010 to till date same company.
Its an MNC company, so i am having annual appraisal (includes gist of job responsibilities) and submitted reference letter too. But my manager contact details not available.

So now what else I need to produce now?
For how many years I need to produce the Tax acknowledgement slips?

Experts please help me.
Thanks.


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

Just got my outcome letter on Monday. Took exactly 8 weeks on the dot without fast track.

I applied for Australian Accredited Engineering Qualification. Decided to not include my 5 years worth of related skills/experience assessment as I'm already sitting at 70 points without them.


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

My application is in progress since 20th march..... I called EA today... representative said its in final stage and outcome is expected by coming thursday.... I dnt know why its taking this long. But what i wish is i could get assessed as professional engineer that with my claim experience

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

sazam said:


> My application is in progress since 20th march..... I called EA today... representative said its in final stage and outcome is expected by coming thursday.... I dnt know why its taking this long. But what i wish is i could get assessed as professional engineer that with my claim experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


I have been stuck with "Assessment In Progress" status since 23rd March. if you ll get assessment on coming thursday which is 13th April, then I ll ve to wait for another week as they ll be off on 14th and 17th and I might get my assessment by 20th or may be later. Few days won't hurt if I get my assessment as PE and that too with years of experience I claimed. fingers crossed.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this and my assessment is in progress. CO asked me for Third party documents as per MSA Booklet 2016.
> I am having 9+years of experience as an Electrical engineer.
> 
> ...


same happened to me bro. I did submit tax certificates of 8 years which were issued by my employer, but they asked for tax certificates generated by Federal Bureau of Revenue which is 3rd party, which I provided. Here in Pakistan one can still submit tax returns with zero tax paid if one's income is non taxable. I am sure same practice will be in India as well. Do check with some tax lawyer and they ll fix it for you. you ve to submit the tax returns for the number of years for which your are claiming experience points. In my case, I had to submit tax returns of 8 years.
Hope this helps.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Salary said:


> Just got my outcome letter on Monday. Took exactly 8 weeks on the dot without fast track.
> 
> I applied for Australian Accredited Engineering Qualification. Decided to not include my 5 years worth of related skills/experience assessment as I'm already sitting at 70 points without them.


Congrats. What's your occupation code ?


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.
I will do the same. 
Can you tell me what exactly is the Statutory Declaration/Affidavit? 





Shuaib Azhar said:


> same happened to me bro. I did submit tax certificates of 8 years which were issued by my employer, but they asked for tax certificates generated by Federal Bureau of Revenue which is 3rd party, which I provided. Here in Pakistan one can still submit tax returns with zero tax paid if one's income is non taxable. I am sure same practice will be in India as well. Do check with some tax lawyer and they ll fix it for you. you ve to submit the tax returns for the number of years for which your are claiming experience points. In my case, I had to submit tax returns of 8 years.
> Hope this helps.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ok, then you have made your processing. Well she just needs to travel for to validate her visa and she can return that day if she wants.
> 
> I didn't mean lack of proof, I mean picture of nikah or rukhsati, as sometimes CO asks. For now just do your way.


Skill select round of 29th March conducted ?or was it cancelled ?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I will do the same.
> Can you tell me what exactly is the Statutory Declaration/Affidavit?


In my case, I did not had to submit any Affidavit. It was simple online tax return form showing how much tax I paid each year, which was evident from my salary slips as well. Are you asking if one has to submit Affidavit in case of non taxable income? I believe tax returns can be submitted with zero tax payment as well when you fall below the taxable income. just mention the annual income in the income head and put Zero in tax paid head. But do consult a tax lawyer before doing that online by yourself.


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok Got it. I will check with tax lawyer.




Shuaib Azhar said:


> In my case, I did not had to submit any Affidavit. It was simple online tax return form showing how much tax I paid each year, which was evident from my salary slips as well. Are you asking if one has to submit Affidavit in case of non taxable income? I believe tax returns can be submitted with zero tax payment as well when you fall below the taxable income. just mention the annual income in the income head and put Zero in tax paid head. But do consult a tax lawyer before doing that online by yourself.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Skill select round of 29th March conducted ?or was it cancelled ?


It was always there. They just updated the page straight for April and people thought it was cancelled. DIBP made no such mention of it being cancelled. I always go with every 14 days Wednesday 12 am rule and it works.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Ria Varma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this and my assessment is in progress. CO asked me for Third party documents as per MSA Booklet 2016.
> 
> ...




Submit Health insurance provided by company where your company name and your name and there after your dependents names are written

Or file tax returns with zero due and submit acknowledgements and receipts

Or provide PF statement issued by PFO




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It was always there. They just updated the page straight for April and people thought it was cancelled. DIBP made no such mention of it being cancelled. I always go with every 14 days Wednesday 12 am rule and it works.


Alrighty then


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ria Varma said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I will do the same.
> Can you tell me what exactly is the Statutory Declaration/Affidavit?


If in case, you are not able to provide roles and responsibilities letter to EA for assessment , there is a provision to give a statutory declaration which will be in the same format as roles and responsibilities letter, but should be printed on a government stamp paper with some value (say 50INR) and get it signed by any of your colleagues preferably seniors. 

Hope this helps!!!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kinnu369 said:


> If in case, you are not able to provide roles and responsibilities letter to EA for assessment , there is a provision to give a statutory declaration which will be in the same format as roles and responsibilities letter, but should be printed on a government stamp paper with some value (say 50INR) and get it signed by any of your colleagues preferably seniors.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




It's not third party evidence,
It's self declaration as it on stamp paper denominations. ₹10 to ₹100 carries legal value


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Ria Varma said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I will do the same.
> 
> Can you tell me what exactly is the Statutory Declaration/Affidavit?



When writing SD , make it simple and do not complicate it with boisterous wording.

Something like:

I honestly declare the following as (I have no other evidence to prove authenticity of my (reason)) - this sentence is up to you to state or not

1
2
3

The above furnished details are true to best of my knowledge and am aware of consequences if it's found false.

Should you need further info, do not hesitate to contact under signed



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> It's not third party evidence,
> It's self declaration as it on stamp paper denominations. ₹10 to ₹100 carries legal value
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure its self declaration? I submitted self declaration , but EA rejected. Then I had to make a declaration from my supervisor ( from his perspective) saying that I worked under him with the following duties.. make him sign it in front of a commisioner.

and also provide evidence of that supervisor working in that company.. like his experience letter or any letter on company stamp paper that states his position.

They accepted this and i got my acreditation.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Are you sure its self declaration? I submitted self declaration , but EA rejected. Then I had to make a declaration from my supervisor ( from his perspective) saying that I worked under him with the following duties.. make him sign it in front of a commisioner.
> 
> and also provide evidence of that supervisor working in that company.. like his experience letter or any letter on company stamp paper that states his position.
> 
> They accepted this and i got my acreditation.


With the present trend, It's always better to go with 3rd party stat. declaration. I have done the same and even my declarer also didn't get any call from the assessor.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> With the present trend, It's always better to go with 3rd party stat. declaration. I have done the same and even my declarer also didn't get any call from the assessor.


Yeah agreed. I dont think they ever call the declarer. these were the only documents requested for me. once i submitted he issued results after 4 5 hours!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ammarmp said:


> Are you sure its self declaration? I submitted self declaration , but EA rejected. Then I had to make a declaration from my supervisor ( from his perspective) saying that I worked under him with the following duties.. make him sign it in front of a commisioner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Self declaration is accepted in many cases when explained why you could not get it on letter head and can't contact your Supvsr or manager who worked with you @ that period of time and from that particular company.

Or 

SD from line supervisor or Manager who directly managed you can declare as in ref letter , when one can not provide on company letter head

Availability and connection with previous company supvsr or manager matters to decide which one to provide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Self declaration is accepted in many cases when explained why you could not get it on letter head and can't contact your Supvsr or manager who worked with you @ that period of time and from that particular company.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Oh nice.. i did not know that....thanks


----------



## karaspidey (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello All,

I was advised to go for the CDR path under EA instead of ACS. I'd like to get a better understanding as to why? Really appreciate if someone can help me out. Thanks in advance.

Education
Bachelor's in Telecom Engg (India) (courses are closely related to electronics)
Masters in Telecom Networking (USA) (courses are closely related to computer networking)

Experience
5+ years as Business Intelligence Developer (USA) (work experience has been categorized as Software Developer under my company's letterhead)

And I prefer resuming my job profile as a BI Developer in Australia. I couldn't find the appropriate ANZSCO code for this occupation of mine.


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello everyone...

I am working on my CDR. Can you please help me with below issues 

1. do i must write all episodes based on Projects ?
2. My job nature was such that, i had very less project to work with ( on which i can write an entire Episode). I wanted to write one episode on my present Job responsibilities ( detailed with all problems and solutions ) and how that helps the service to run efficiently. Can i do that? 
3. Is all responsibilities of the desired ANZSCO Code needed to be complied similar to the MSA competency elements?


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

Dear members,

I has applied for EA skill assesment for my bachelors degree and skilled employment of 5 years. I submitted my application on 02-Mar-17 (Fast track). On 07-april-17 i was contacted from EA for additional documents , The comment of the assessor was "Please provide documents for assesment year 2011-12, like salary slips , income tax returns etc."

My doubt is , by Assesment year 2011-12 do they mean financial year 2010-11(in which case i need to provide ITR form 143 for year 2011-12) or is it the financial year 2011-12 (In which case i need to provide ITR form 143 for year 2012-13) for which i am being assessed ?

I have to be sure because i only get one chance to reply for this query and i dont have ITR form 143 for year 2011-12( and i heard i cannot obtain one now because it is more than 2 years form now ) . I only have ITR form 143 for year 2012-13 which i coudn't upload when i lodged my application.

Regards


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Citing section C, page 19 subsection 5.2 of MSA booklet:

You may base your career episode upon:
• an engineering task undertaken as part of your educational program;
• a project you have worked on or are currently working on;
• a specifc position that you occupied or currently occupy (in this case, the career episode must comprise more than a mere duty statement);
• a particular engineering problem that you were required to solve.​
So, yes you can write episode based on work responsibilities. But instead of highlighting how important your job is to the company or for reducing hunger in Africa, focus on how you use your engineering skills. The trickiest part would be to show a proactive attitude, i.e. creativity. (See PE 3.3 and PE 1.6)

About ANZSCO, you don't have to cover each and every description of ANZSCO but try to make sure most are included. Maybe you can make your responsibilities (ToR) sound a more matching in your reference letter and Episodes.



himu_385 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I am working on my CDR. Can you please help me with below issues
> 
> ...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

NuRa said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I has applied for EA skill assesment for my bachelors degree and skilled employment of 5 years. I submitted my application on 02-Mar-17 (Fast track). On 07-april-17 i was contacted from EA for additional documents , The comment of the assessor was "Please provide documents for assesment year 2011-12, like salary slips , income tax returns etc."
> 
> ...



You still can file individual tax returns through CA and submit Acknowledgement


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks JP mosa , I ll try to get the ITR . But could you clarify me that by " Assesment year 2011-12" do they mean for year 2010-11 or 2011-12 . In India by assessment year 2011-12 we mean the financial year 2010-11

Because, if it was for 2011-12 , I have the ITR with me , which I missed to upload initially.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

NuRa said:


> Thanks JP mosa , I ll try to get the ITR . But could you clarify me that by " Assesment year 2011-12" do they mean for year 2010-11 or 2011-12 . In India by assessment year 2011-12 we mean the financial year 2010-11
> 
> 
> 
> Because, if it was for 2011-12 , I have the ITR with me , which I missed to upload initially.




Assessment year 2011-2012 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi every one, I have applied for MSA skill assessment through CDR on 3rd april fast track.
i just have a question which is bothering me, my academic transcript does not have cumulative GPA or grading or any thing, there is a chart on the back side so you have to calculate it by adding individual courses scores. will it be a problem? can anyone please share some thoughts.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Application status:*

*Under Fast Track:*
CDR: 2nd March
Accord: 28th March

*Standard/ Non FT:*
CDR: 3rd December
Accord: 8th Feb


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> congrats. What's your occupation code ?


anzco 2335


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Job description in CDR/ Reference letter*

Is it mandatory to have job descriptions that are precise and contain at least 5 roles?
I know the MSA booklet says so, but has anyone had a different experience?

I submitted my CDR (without Relevant experience assessment) and one of my career episode is based on my current job. I provided the job description in my CV or Career episode the same as what was in my contract/ reference letter. The issue is that
1. There are only four duty statements
2. They are too vague and broad
3. Only one of them is actually related to engineering and even it is vague.

Maybe they'll ask for clarification/elaboration?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> *Under Fast Track:*
> 
> CDR: 2nd March
> 
> ...




Is this for what they are working on today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Salary said:


> anzco 2335


Lodge EOI and get invite on 12 April, and lodge your visa on that day. Get your PCC, and do your medical now. And you may get your direct grant before the end of this month.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes, based on the email I received...



nader_amj said:


> Is this for what they are working on today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Dear expats
should i uploud cdr word or pdf format?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> For English, colour scan is fine. If not in English, then translated and notarized, then scan and upload.


Hey bro, remember my case? 
I was going through some of your suggestions and discussed it a little. It may be possible to front load all documents if I apply in June .

Which will mean cutting it quite close as the invitation will expire on 12th . So what I plan to do is to make my pcc and med in june. that makes IED june ..right?

HOw much time does it take for a CO to be alloted? lets say a week. so i can apply on like 8-10 june and then apply for both the things after that and submit these docs too .. just in time for the CO to be alloted?

SO that leaves the following question
1. HOw much time does the medical process take in UAE (me) and pak (my wife)

2. HOw much time does the PCC process take in UAE (me) and Pak (Me plus my wife).

anything i am missing?



your comments?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey bro, remember my case?
> I was going through some of your suggestions and discussed it a little. It may be possible to front load all documents if I apply in June .
> 
> Which will mean cutting it quite close as the invitation will expire on 12th . So what I plan to do is to make my pcc and med in june. that makes IED june ..right?
> ...


You need to read the thread where you can request for your IED to be moved back. You are worrying too much about your Visa which you haven't yet received. Pakistan is a high risk countries and you may regret not applying earlier as it can take up to 2 years to get your PR or you can get it in a week. There is a chance of immigration cut from next year and lot can happen. Take it while you have it.

As someone said: *A bird in hand is worth 2 in the bush*.

Apply asap and get it. IED can be worried about it later.

And I don't think PCC matters for IED. Medical may be. I applied for 476 with only 10 days left in PCC validity. And did medical on 5 Feb 2017. I was given first entry date till 10 Feb 2018.

So, Medical may only matter.

PCC varies from country to country. But except USA I think, you can get most of them within a month. Medical is uploaded on the day of your medical.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Pdf.
Upload all other docs in Pdf too.


Reemhassan said:


> Dear expats
> should i uploud cdr word or pdf format?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 
Need a favor. 
I am planning for my assessment from EA. Last time i did some mistake and got unsuccessful result from TRA.
My questions are following: 
1. What kind of document should I need to proof my employment? Is the reference letter from my supervisor with his detail and my job description enough? Or do I need the release letter/ appointment letters/ Contract letter/ salary change statement etc as well?

2. If the Job responsibilities are same as the one I wrote in the Career Episode will it be a problem? Or I have to write it again? 

3. Should the job responsibilities have to be same as the applied code from Anzcosearch? My official job responsibilities are not like the Anzcosearch. 

I ma new in this case please help me out. If its a wrong place to ask please direct me to the right place. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA%20Booklet.pdf

1. Check the page 29 of MSA booklet. There can be three combination of employment proof: reference letter+third party evidence OR appointment/contract letter/ annual review +third party evidence OR non official reference/ declaration letter + third party evidence.

2. It's better to provide official statement of your duties. Quoting from MSA booklet page 18:

For each workplace provide:
• organisation name and location, including contact details
• dates and duration of employment
• title of position occupied by you
• your defned role (provide a duty or appointment statement where available) and/or a brief description of your activities
3. Not same but similar. Try to match it (in sense/meaning) to anzsco as much as you can. Else, maybe you can choose another occupation that matches more?


exchanger107 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Need a favor.
> I am planning for my assessment from EA. Last time i did some mistake and got unsuccessful result from TRA.
> My questions are following:
> ...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Lately i've been thinking to apply for PR of Australia under Visa 189. Have been exploring the forum & Google actively with the help of which i've got the basic understanding of how the process works and what all is required.

I've zeroed in on *ANZSCO 133111 - Construction Project Manager* which is a ANZSCO Skill Level 1 job. To put things into perspective, please find below an overview of my profile:

Masters - MBA in Construction Project Management (course accredited by RICS,UK) - 2014-2016
Bachelors - B.Engg in Civil Engineering - 2008-2012

Experience:

June 2016-Present : Working as Assistant Project Manager with one the world's leading consultancies in Project Mgmt. This experience is Post-qualification

May 2015-June 2015 - Worked as Management Trainee for again a Project Management consultancy. This experience was during qualification.

January 2013-December 2013 - Worked as a lecturer in Civil Engg.

As per the job description provided under ANZSCO, it deals with all the tasks the I carry out in my daily life. Apart from the description the expertise level has been given as:

_This occupation has a level of skill which is proportionate with a Bachelor Degree or superior qualification. A bare minimum of 5 years of applicable experience could replace the proper qualification. In certain cases, germane experience, and/or first-hand training, could be expected, apart from the official qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)_

On the points skillselect scale, i scored a 65.

I understand that I qualify on this basis of my qualification, but my only concern would be the experience? Is the 1 yr. that i count after my post-grad and relevant qualification more than sufficient to make me eligible to get an invitation ?


Waiting for your valuable feedback on this.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You need to read the thread where you can request for your IED to be moved back. You are worrying too much about your Visa which you haven't yet received. Pakistan is a high risk countries and you may regret not applying earlier as it can take up to 2 years to get your PR or you can get it in a week. There is a chance of immigration cut from next year and lot can happen. Take it while you have it.
> 
> As someone said: *A bird in hand is worth 2 in the bush*.
> 
> ...


hahah... the phrase has nothing to do with what I am doing. I am just delaying the visa lodgement. not applying for extra visas! But thanks for the concern.

Unless there is pregnancy (or any critical problem(maybe)) IED cannot be shifted for 189. Mine is not a critical one in any case.

I can control IED, but not the "other things" that can happen. Like you advised complete application is better, I will stick to that..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> hahah... the phrase has nothing to do with what I am doing. I am just delaying the visa lodgement. not applying for extra visas! But thanks for the concern.
> 
> Unless there is pregnancy (or any critical problem(maybe)) IED cannot be shifted for 189. Mine is not a critical one in any case.
> 
> I can control IED, but not the "other things" that can happen. Like you advised complete application is better, I will stick to that..


The phrase is related to everything. They can delay your visa by 5-10 years if they want. You will be given just not now. My cousin got his PR after 6 years in the old system, so don't be so sure.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Dear expats,
I applied today my Cdr to EA, but cant see any mark for that my report arrived? in cases there is no cases at all??


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooner (Jan 19, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> Dear expats,
> I applied today my Cdr to EA, but cant see any mark for that my report arrived? in cases there is no cases at all??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I think I know what you mean. 

Go to:

Log in > click menu > 'Migration Skills Assessment'

and you should see your progress


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Spooner said:


> I think I know what you mean.
> 
> Go to:
> 
> ...


its Queued for Assessment, is it normal or will change shortly?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooner (Jan 19, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> its Queued for Assessment, is it normal or will change shortly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


That's normal, you can expect to wait around 38 days for it to be 'under assessment', as others have said in previous posts, EA are currently reviewing beginning of March fast tracks, and (I think) early December applications on normal speed reviews.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Spooner said:


> That's normal, you can expect to wait around 38 days for it to be 'under assessment', as others have said in previous posts, EA are currently reviewing beginning of March fast tracks, and (I think) early December applications on normal speed reviews.


thank you 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for skill assessment through EA, since it fell through with AIM (applied an an Engineering Manager).

My experience as below:
3 years experience as a mechanical engineer
4 years experience as engineering manager
6 years experience as assistant general manager (still managing the engineering division). All working experience in the same company

age: 36 = 25 points
degree (masters' degree from France) = 15 points
English = 10 points (IELTS in my sign) but i'll go for PTE-A and reasonably would be able to achieve 20 points.
So I should be able to make 60 points without working experience

based on that, what do you think would be the best approach, to avoid wasting time again like i did with AIM?


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Please note that if there are any corrections in names, university or the years, EA does not change the outcome letter.

My application fee was refunded and I was told to resubmit it. 

So more waiting now. I believe the accord assessments are currently for applications submitted 31st March while CDR fast track is early March.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Osi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for skill assessment through EA, since it fell through with AIM (applied an an Engineering Manager).
> 
> ...


well as per my understanding you do need 3 to 5 years of relevant experience to apply for assessment as enginerring manager. so you would be better off claiming your experience then simply giving it up


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> well as per my understanding you do need 3 to 5 years of relevant experience to apply for assessment as enginerring manager. so you would be better off claiming your experience then simply giving it up


Thanks, well first objective is to have a positive assessment to be able to apply for 189, but of course points for experience would be good also to ensure a fast invitation.

My question is rather which ANZSCO to apply from EA, whether Engineering Manager or Engineering Technologist (or other). both would give some experience, but im not sure if experience must be the most recent one to be considered relevant (ie if assessed as a mechanical engineer for the first 3 years of my career, but working as engineering manager now, would it be considered for point?)


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Please let us know when you get a reply from them. I'm just 9 days away from you :fingerscrossed:




Bro, I received my outcome today as PE mechanical Eng . I hope you will get yours soon with PE .

I have applied 8th of March and received the outcome 12th of April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Congrats mate.

Any comments/ amendments requested?

Hope you get your invite soon now. 



nader_amj said:


> Bro, I received my outcome today as PE mechanical Eng . I hope you will get yours soon with PE .
> 
> I have applied 8th of March and received the outcome 12th of April.
> 
> ...


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing, they directly assessed me without even contact me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

By grace of Almighty, After 57 days, finally received positive outcome from EA. PE with 8 years of experience validated.


----------



## Jared.W (Apr 12, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Bro, I received my outcome today as PE mechanical Eng . I hope you will get yours soon with PE .
> 
> I have applied 8th of March and received the outcome 12th of April.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I submitted my fast track cdr assessment just one day later than you on 9th Mar. Is it normal that my application status is still QUEUED FOR ASSESSMENT? Hopefully I will get a positive outcome before Easter(which means only one day left...)


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Jared.W said:


> Congrats! I submitted my fast track cdr assessment just one day later than you on 9th Mar. Is it normal that my application status is still QUEUED FOR ASSESSMENT? Hopefully I will get a positive outcome before Easter(which means only one day left...)




Mine was "queued for assessment" until the last moment. I checked my status daily before sleeping and in midnight I got the result although it was the same status. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> mash2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Please let us know when you get a reply from them. I'm just 9 days away from you
> ...


Ohhh congratulations !! Glad that things went just the way you wished! Hope remaining steps too will go smoothly! 

Did you get any requests from EA or they just grant the outcome. Hope things will go smoothly with me too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Jared.W said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! I submitted my fast track cdr assessment just one day later than you on 9th Mar. Is it normal that my application status is still QUEUED FOR ASSESSMENT? Hopefully I will get a positive outcome before Easter(which means only one day left...)
> ...


Hey what do you mean by you got the results although the status was the same. Sorry, i thouht they display the outcome in the same page where we check the status. So i only checked my status. Is there any other way to get the outcome. Appreciate your response very much.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

hi all,
any one applied as production planner or material planner under 2335?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi all, could you help me out please.

I recently applied for EAs skill assessment for my work experience. They asked for 

"Please provide third party proof of employment. The document requested should be from an organisation OTHER than your employer but it NEEDS to include the name of employing company. This can be tax or social security reports from the government or superannuation report from your fund. That means that the documents requested should be from an organisation that is NOT related to your employer but it NEEDS to include the name of employing company as proof of employment. This can be tax or social security reports from the government or superannuation report from your fund. It can NOT be PAYE or the equivalents as they are provided by the employing company. Reports from personal super funds, payslips or payment summaries are not acceptable. Also documents that do not state the name of the employing company do not meet the requirement of proof of employment. Please refer to our online Migration Skills Assessment booklet section D4 and section 1 of the table on page 29 for information regarding what is needed for an assessment of relevant skilled employment."

I called my Employee Provision Fund body and all they can give is an employer reference number, which one isn't their requirement, and two doesn't show anywhere on my payslip. 

And my tax bracket does not reach the taxable income, so there's no records for me in their system.

What else can I do to proof this?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Hey what do you mean by you got the results although the status was the same. Sorry, i thouht they display the outcome in the same page where we check the status. So i only checked my status. Is there any other way to get the outcome. Appreciate your response very much.


I mean I have checked my status in the same day they issued the outcome and it didn't change, it was queued for assessment "at 10pm and the outcome received at 3am" 
I daily checked the status before sleeping and I did not see the status changed from queued for assessment to awaiting assessment until I received the mail for the outcome letter. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared.W (Apr 12, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> hi all,
> any one applied as production planner or material planner under 2335?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hi, I originally applied for Transport Engineer but somehow got a Production or Plant Engineer outcome today. So I will need 70 points to secure a position, disappointing result.

Also there is a rumor that 2335 has a very high risk to get removed from the SOL?


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Jared.W said:


> Hi, I originally applied for Transport Engineer but somehow got a Production or Plant Engineer outcome today. So I will need 70 points to secure a position, disappointing result.
> 
> Also there is a rumor that 2335 has a very high risk to get removed from the SOL?


good luck dear, i am asking about the job descreption of material planning engineer for my friend

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared.W (Apr 12, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> good luck dear, i am asking about the job descreption of material planning engineer for my friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thank you. 

But are you sure that material planning engineer is under 2335?


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Jared.W said:


> Thank you.
> 
> But are you sure that material planning engineer is under 2335?


i think yes cause its planning activity related to the production and optimizing flow of material to the production also, any one have another point of view??
may be industrial engineer, that is her department in the faculty


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi, I have submitted the additional docs and revised CDR on 7.04.2017. The original date of my application to EA is 30.07.2016. 

Generally, how many days thus it take to get the outcome after submission of Additional docs?

Thanks


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jared.W said:


> Hi, I originally applied for Transport Engineer but somehow got a Production or Plant Engineer outcome today. So I will need 70 points to secure a position, disappointing result.
> 
> Also there is a rumor that 2335 has a very high risk to get removed from the SOL?


Could you please tell us when did you apply and whether it was on FT? Thanks


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> I mean I have checked my status in the same day they issued the outcome and it didn't change, it was queued for assessment "at 10pm and the outcome received at 3am"
> I daily checked the status before sleeping and I did not see the status changed from queued for assessment to awaiting assessment until I received the mail for the outcome letter.
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh now i got it. I thought there is another place to check the outcome. Thanks !


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Could you please tell us when did you apply and whether it was on FT? Thanks


I had applied for Engineering Manager on 30.07.2016 without fast track. Then in December I received 1st feedback from assessor proposing for Building and Engineering Technician. I was devasted so I submitted summary of my 12 years of experience on 2.01.2017. Thereafter received assessors feedback on 15.02.2017 proposing for Engineering Technologist and additional docs I.e Form 26 AS and CDR as per msa format.

My agent did not guide me properly while I was preparing for CDR.At that time I was unaware of MSA booklet which lead to series of problem.

Finally I have followed MSA and docs have been resubmitted + form 26 AS on 7.04.2017.

Just want to know how much more time it might take to get the result.

Thanks

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared.W (Apr 12, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Could you please tell us when did you apply and whether it was on FT? Thanks


Submitted on 9th Mar 2017
Outcome received on 13th Apr 2017
no additional doc required
26 working days with fast track


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello Members,

I was following this Forum and prepared my CDR based on experience and Graduation Project.
But I was looking for guidance, to get proper path of getting Positive Outcome under Electrical Engineering.
I have 8 Years of Experience
a. 1Y 4 M in Company A All documents are clear.
b. Company B I worked for 3Y 9M- it was MNC, I was kept on External Third Party Rolls (off Role) employee with Staffing agency-1 for 2 Y and Staffing Agency -2 for 1 Y 9M (which is Closed now).
but I have all relieving , Joining letters and increment letter and Department Change Letter, tax Statement ,etc..
c. Company C I was working from 4Y , it was MNC and Overseas , I was kept on External Third Party Rolls (off Role) employee with Staffing agency-1 for 2 Y 9 M and Staffing Agency-2 for till date , but Permit is under the name of Staffing Agency for Agency.

For EA Assessment of Skills, from where I need to get Responsibilities letter from MNC or Staffing Agency. And what documents are required to submit for Skills assessment , I don't have PF and SSF,etc... for company C

Can seniors members guide , what will be best approach to clear Assessment.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Since there are no experts replying, thought I could answer.

a. You said it.
b&c. Depends on who appointed you. If you were appointed by staffing agency and you have contract with them, attach their docs. (include contract, payslips, contract extension, relieving letter and whatever you have from both staffing 1 and 2). If you have contract with the employer, use their documents. 

You'll need at least one of the following combinations:
a. Official reference letter + third party evidence
OR
b. job offer letter + third party evidence
OR
c. annual performance review + third party evidence
OR
d. Reference letter/ Statutory declaration + third party evidence

third party evidence may be PF (which you don't have) OR tax clearance provided by government with employer's name OR social insurance slips of your company OR work permit (for overseas work).

it can be any combination of a to d for each employment.

Refer: MSA Booklet, Page 29.




61459085 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I was following this Forum and prepared my CDR based on experience and Graduation Project.
> But I was looking for guidance, to get proper path of getting Positive Outcome under Electrical Engineering.
> ...


PS:- Usually it doesn't take two days to get a reply here. May the Forum be with you...


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

trombokk said:


> I had applied for Engineering Manager on 30.07.2016 without fast track. Then in December I received 1st feedback from assessor proposing for Building and Engineering Technician. I was devasted so I submitted summary of my 12 years of experience on 2.01.2017. Thereafter received assessors feedback on 15.02.2017 proposing for Engineering Technologist and additional docs I.e Form 26 AS and CDR as per msa format.
> 
> My agent did not guide me properly while I was preparing for CDR.At that time I was unaware of MSA booklet which lead to series of problem.
> 
> ...


Dear trombokk;12329473.

Did you received the assessment outcome for the Engineering Manager

Regards
Erick


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> Since there are no experts replying, thought I could answer.
> 
> a. You said it.
> b&c. Depends on who appointed you. If you were appointed by staffing agency and you have contract with them, attach their docs. (include contract, payslips, contract extension, relieving letter and whatever you have from both staffing 1 and 2). If you have contract with the employer, use their documents.
> ...



Thanks for reply....

For B and C , it was appointed by MNC, All the process of Interview, etc was done by them and kept under the roles of Staffing Agency, since they doesn't know the work we do at the MNC.

Even Head Count is under MNC under Off Roles....

For the case of C, my employer was "X" and Work Permit was issued by Agency under name of "Y" .


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

61459085 said:


> Thanks for reply....
> 
> For B and C , it was appointed by MNC, All the process of Interview, etc was done by them and kept under the roles of Staffing Agency, since they doesn't know the work we do at the MNC.
> 
> ...


Hi,
As an Engineer, you can not miss something to write.I personally know MNC and you will get alot of the projects to write.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Hi,
> As an Engineer, you can not miss something to write.I personally know MNC and you will get alot of the projects to write.
> 
> Regards
> RicTon


Thanks Ricton,

Here I was seeking clarity , from where R & R cane be obtained , through MNC or Staffing Agency...


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear trombokk;12329473.
> 
> Did you received the assessment outcome for the Engineering Manager
> 
> ...


Hi,

The current status is showing assessment in progress. So I am waiting for the outcome.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

My best bet would be:

Get a R & R from your MNC (the company that you actually work for) and make sure the letter mentions something like "appointed through .................(the name of staffing agency) for 2013-2014 and assigned through .................. (second staffing agency) from 2014- 2015" or something like that. 

Then from the recent staffing agency, get a letter of acknowledgement or contract letter or whatever proves that they hired you and relates you to them as well as the MNC.

Then the govt. certification (work permit for overseas or tax or PF, whichever) would state that you worked for the staffing agency. That must work.

Experts, any suggestions???
:help:


61459085 said:


> Thanks Ricton,
> 
> Here I was seeking clarity , from where R & R cane be obtained , through MNC or Staffing Agency...


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

trombokk said:


> Hi,
> 
> The current status is showing assessment in progress. So I am waiting for the outcome.
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Dear trombokk;12345721

when the status assessment is in progress,the results will be out within few days

Regards
RictOn


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> My best bet would be:
> 
> Get a R & R from your MNC (the company that you actually work for) and make sure the letter mentions something like "appointed through .................(the name of staffing agency) for 2013-2014 and assigned through .................. (second staffing agency) from 2014- 2015" or something like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Panda112....

For quick response...

I have received from MNC - R & R with Stating the I was employed through Agency with A and B for the period of Employment start and Till Date... (Not mentioned for Break up between 2 Agencies i.e Start and End Date for each)


I'm thinking to get contract between Staffing Agency (X) and Final Agency (Y).....


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear trombokk;12345721
> 
> when the status assessment is in progress,the results will be out within few days
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info mate.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey guys,

My application is still in progress. I tried calling Engineers Australia, instead of giving me detail about my application their representative said "since you applied through an agent first point of contact has to be agent only". now its almost 28 days my application is in progress. Anybody having any idea why is this taking so long. is there anything to worry.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Why don't you ask your agent then? Maybe they have received some information on your behalf.



sazam said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My application is still in progress. I tried calling Engineers Australia, instead of giving me detail about my application their representative said "since you applied through an agent first point of contact has to be agent only". now its almost 28 days my application is in progress. Anybody having any idea why is this taking so long. is there anything to worry.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

sazam said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My application is still in progress. I tried calling Engineers Australia, instead of giving me detail about my application their representative said "since you applied through an agent first point of contact has to be agent only". now its almost 28 days my application is in progress. Anybody having any idea why is this taking so long. is there anything to worry.


This is long overdue.It should take 26 days working days


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello All,

Any idea what date of accord applications on fast track are they currently assessing?


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi all, does anyone know which date of FT CDR applications EA is handling now? Appreciate your response very much!


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi mash

Someone in this thread wrote on 10th April they were processing 8th March applications then. 

So I am guessing they must me up to 15th March now.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

deorox said:


> Hi mash
> 
> Someone in this thread wrote on 10th April they were processing 8th March applications then.
> 
> So I am guessing they must me up to 15th March now.


Thanks for the update. If i remember correctly, there was a recent update, as per that they were assessing 9th March one on 13th of April  
Since both 14th & 17th were holidays, My guess is they must be assessing 11th or 12th March ones 

BTW do you have any idea about newly enforced rules for skilled migration visa- ausi
Abolition and replacement of the 457 visa – Government reforms to employer sponsored skilled migration visas
are we impacted or not?


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks for the update. If i remember correctly, there was a recent update, as per that they were assessing 9th March one on 13th of April
> Since both 14th & 17th were holidays, My guess is they must be assessing 11th or 12th March ones
> 
> BTW do you have any idea about newly enforced rules for skilled migration visa- ausi
> ...


From what I can understand, it applies to work visa but the SOL has been renamed to Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List. Most occupations are still on the list. Some which have reached their ceiling levels have been highlighted.


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

I lodged my application on 14th april and recieved positive outcome as a telecom engineer today. So I am guessing they are processing 14th or 15th March applications right now.


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

Rafai said:


> I lodged my application on 14th april and recieved positive outcome as a telecom engineer today. So I am guessing they are processing 14th or 15th March applications right now.


14th March im sorry not april.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rafai said:


> I lodged my application on 14th april and recieved positive outcome as a telecom engineer today. So I am guessing they are processing 14th or 15th March applications right now.


Ohhh that is a great news! Congratulations!


----------



## biplab54 (Apr 9, 2017)

Can anyone suggest which occupation a Professional Television/Broadcast engineer (not the operator) should choose from SOL?
As per my education is concerns I am B.Tech in Electronic and Communication...I don't see Communication Engineer is listed in SOL either...only Telecommunication Engineer is there in SOL.
Electronics Engineer (SOL 2334) description is not matching with my job profile. My job profile is more into communication.

Please advice how should I approach for 189 visa.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Assessment In-Progress for two days now. Applied only for MSA (no RSA) using normal (non-FT) method. Any idea how long that'll be?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

biplab54 said:


> Can anyone suggest which occupation a Professional Television/Broadcast engineer (not the operator) should choose from SOL?
> As per my education is concerns I am B.Tech in Electronic and Communication...I don't see Communication Engineer is listed in SOL either...only Telecommunication Engineer is there in SOL.
> Electronics Engineer (SOL 2334) description is not matching with my job profile. My job profile is more into communication.
> 
> ...



Apply as Telecommunication Engineer


----------



## biplab54 (Apr 9, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Apply as Telecommunication Engineer


Hi RICTION, Thanks for your suggestion. But wondering will EA consider a Broadcast Engineer as Telecommunication Engineer? Do you know any such case?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

biplab54 said:


> Hi RICTION, Thanks for your suggestion. But wondering will EA consider a Broadcast Engineer as Telecommunication Engineer? Do you know any such case?


Dear biplab54.

They will not look at the title you had before but the will concentrate on the projects you did and the roles and responsibilities you were assigned.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## biplab54 (Apr 9, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear biplab54.
> 
> They will not look at the title you had before but the will concentrate on the projects you did and the roles and responsibilities you were assigned.
> 
> ...



Thanks RicTon, for your valuable suggestion, appreciate! I will keep that in mind, but let see what other members suggest.



> Can anyone suggest which occupation a Professional Television/Broadcast engineer (not the operator) should choose from SOL?
> As per my education is concerns I am B.Tech in Electronic and Communication...I don't see Communication Engineer is listed in SOL either...only Telecommunication Engineer is there in SOL.
> Electronics Engineer (SOL 2334) description is not matching with my job profile. My job profile is more into communication.
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

biplab54 said:


> Thanks RicTon, for your valuable suggestion, appreciate! I will keep that in mind, but let see what other members suggest.


It's all about your CDR and CE. If it is not good, you will be given 233914 Engineering Technologist and then you will require 65 points for an invite. So, take your time and revise and check and amend your CDR as much as you need before you submit. Also go with Fast Track, else it might take 4-5 months for assessment.


----------



## biplab54 (Apr 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's all about your CDR and CE. If it is not good, you will be given 233914 Engineering Technologist and then you will require 65 points for an invite. So, take your time and revise and check and amend your CDR as much as you need before you submit. Also go with Fast Track, else it might take 4-5 months for assessment.


So you mean - I applied as Telecommunication Engineer but if my CDR is not proper they can change my occupation to Engineering Technologist or Electronics Engineer or something else?

This is also possible?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

biplab54 said:


> So you mean - I applied as Telecommunication Engineer but if my CDR is not proper they can change my occupation to Engineering Technologist or Electronics Engineer or something else?
> 
> This is also possible?


They will award you with the relevant engineering rank, not the way you choose bro.
Professional Engineer then comes Engineering Technologist.


----------



## biplab54 (Apr 9, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> They will award you with the relevant engineering rank, not the way you choose bro.
> Professional Engineer then comes Engineering Technologist.


Thanks for the valuable information bro!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Why don't you ask your agent then? Maybe they have received some information on your behalf.


The first thing i did was to send an email to my agent. He replied that they are going to contact engineers australia. Till now no news.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

deorox said:


> mash2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the update. If i remember correctly, there was a recent update, as per that they were assessing 9th March one on 13th of April
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

How long it will take for a telecommunications engineer with 65 points to recieve an invite? What are the chances that I will gey an invite in the next round.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rafai said:


> How long it will take for a telecommunications engineer with 65 points to recieve an invite? What are the chances that I will gey an invite in the next round.


100% chance, Telecom is not pro rata. Once you apply with 60 points, you are invited in next round , 26 April. Get PCC, Medical and everything before 26 April and lodge visa on 26 April. Preload everything and get a direct grant. Good luck !


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

deorox said:


> From what I can understand, it applies to work visa but the SOL has been renamed to Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List. Most occupations are still on the list. Some which have reached their ceiling levels have been highlighted.


Does that mean that we will not be given PR under skillselect? instead of PR we will be giving medium to long-term visa? i read one article which says something similar, and even after completing 3 yrs of working in Ausi, we might get a chance to follow PR process? 
as per the link i shared Working in Australia, it refers to employer sponsered Visa, do we belong to that category? are we untouched yet or what? 

Could you please shed some light, please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Need to know something regarding reference letter. 

1. 
My first job was in a small company where I worked full time but I was placed in the project area and salary was less so I used to take the salary in cash. For the whole 2 years and 5 months I received salary in Cash. Not in the account. I think I can manage the salary statement, increment, pay slips, and other documents but I can't show the bank statement. Is it a problem? 

2. 
For state sponsorship, does it depends on how much point do you have? or depends on the serial? Like first come first serve basis or based on points?

Please let me know about these issues. Struggling with everything in every step.


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Does that mean that we will not be given PR under skillselect? instead of PR we will be giving medium to long-term visa? i read one article which says something similar, and even after completing 3 yrs of working in Ausi, we might get a chance to follow PR process?
> as per the link i shared Working in Australia, it refers to employer sponsered Visa, do we belong to that category? are we untouched yet or what?
> 
> Could you please shed some light, please. Thanks in advance!


Hi Mash

So far, 189 visas are not affected by this. The SOL has been renamed only. Employer sponsored visa refers to 457 in that case.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

deorox said:


> Hi Mash
> 
> So far, 189 visas are not affected by this. The SOL has been renamed only. Employer sponsored visa refers to 457 in that case.


ohhh.. that is a relief. Thanks for the update! Just wondering whether the new name itself implies some kind of an impact (i.e. medium to long-term means not actually similar to PR or something in that line) 
Let's hope for the best!


Thanks again!


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

1. It is allowed if your explanation is genuine. However, you should produce third party evidence to support the claims of your employment. Third party evidences include:
TAX clearance/ tax acknowledgement that has details/name of you and your employer or work permit for overseas work containing details/name of you and your employer, provident fund statement....

2. Interesting question. Something I'd like to know too. Experts???? 


exchanger107 said:


> Need to know something regarding reference letter.
> 
> 1.
> My first job was in a small company where I worked full time but I was placed in the project area and salary was less so I used to take the salary in cash. For the whole 2 years and 5 months I received salary in Cash. Not in the account. I think I can manage the salary statement, increment, pay slips, and other documents but I can't show the bank statement. Is it a problem?
> ...


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Do we have anyone here who applied for MSA CDR based -FT on or after 15th of March, 2017 and had any response from EA?


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Do we have anyone here who applied for MSA CDR based -FT on or after 15th of March, 2017 and had any response from EA?


Hi mash

You can ask them what dates they are currently processing by emailing on [email protected] . I got a reply within an hour. 

Accord fast tracks are on 3rd April as of today.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

deorox said:


> Hi mash
> 
> You can ask them what dates they are currently processing by emailing on [email protected] . I got a reply within an hour.
> 
> Accord fast tracks are on 3rd April as of today.


Thanks Deorox!

I got my assessment outcome today as a Professional Engineer- Skill Level 1 -Telecommunications Engineer -263311 . 

Yeyyyy..


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks Deorox!
> 
> I got my assessment outcome today as a Professional Engineer- Skill Level 1 -Telecommunications Engineer -263311 .
> 
> Yeyyyy..


Congratulations, that is great news. When did you apply?


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

deorox said:


> Congratulations, that is great news. When did you apply?


Thanks! 
I applied on 17th of March under Fast track. Got the assessment today- no additional docs requested. if my calculations are correct it took around 22 working days. 
BTW do you know what is meant by skill level 1?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks Deorox!
> 
> I got my assessment outcome today as a Professional Engineer- Skill Level 1 -Telecommunications Engineer -263311 .
> 
> Yeyyyy..


Which date did you applied?


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Which date did you applied?


17th of March, 2017 on Fast Track


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> 17th of March, 2017 on Fast Track


My friend applied on 13th march FT,but no results yet, Telecom


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks!
> I applied on 17th of March under Fast track. Got the assessment today- no additional docs requested. if my calculations are correct it took around 22 working days.
> BTW do you know what is meant by skill level 1?


Skills level 1 refers to Engineers with less than 5 years experience.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

RICTON said:


> My friend applied on 13th march FT,but no results yet, Telecom


Seriously? that is strange. is it in Assessment in progress. I ve heard that some assessments take so long and some are very short. 
Why don't you check with EA, you can call them through the contact number on the their page.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Seriously? that is strange. is it in Assessment in progress. I ve heard that some assessments take so long and some are very short.
> Why don't you check with EA, you can call them through the contact number on the their page.


Showing assessment in progress


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks!
> I applied on 17th of March under Fast track. Got the assessment today- no additional docs requested. if my calculations are correct it took around 22 working days.
> BTW do you know what is meant by skill level 1?


Congrats mate.

Did you received the outcome letter on your mail or the status changed from assessment in progress to outcome.

How many days did it take to get the outcome after your status had turned to assessment in progress. 

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks!
> I applied on 17th of March under Fast track. Got the assessment today- no additional docs requested. if my calculations are correct it took around 22 working days.
> BTW do you know what is meant by skill level 1?


That means you are super Telecom engineer ;-)


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Showing assessment in progress


some assessments take longer time. no other option other than waiting..
hope all will go well. Good luck!


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

I was asked for additional documents alongwith revised CDR on 15 the feb, 2017, which I had submitted on 7th April, since then the status is showing assessment in progress. 

How much time generally they take after re-submitting the requisite additional docs.

It is almost 12 working days since the date of re-submission and status being assessment in progress.


Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> That means you are super Telecom engineer ;-)


he he 
One more help please. I'm trying to complete my EOI application. under skill assessment it asks for a reference no/receipt no? Any idea what is this? In the tax invoice/receipt there is a receipt number. is this what they refer? or is it application ID or EA ID or something else?


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

Alhamdullilah!!! after almost 86 days got my positive assesment.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Got my outcome today. Thank you all for you invaluable suggestion. It has been a hell of a journey.

Normal service (only CDR, no experience assessment)
Applied on 8th December, 2016
Granted on 21 April 2017

My suggestions:


Always go for FT (unless you don't mind long lasting insomnia)
Take time to write your report, I suggest a month time at least. (I took six, don't judge me though)
Reverse engineer the report: i.e. first note down your project activities then tailor them to match competency elements and anzsco codes.
Send all evidences even if you are not opting for relevant experience assessment. (see annex in MSA booklet) you can get assessed as technologist even for silliest reasons like a low salary so third party evidence helps.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> Did you received the outcome letter on your mail or the status changed from assessment in progress to outcome.
> 
> ...


I received my outcome letter as an email, in addition the status changed to outcome granted. under my profile in assessment outcome changed to competent. 
When i check last night it was queued for assessment & this morning it was outcome granted.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> I received my outcome letter as an email, in addition the status changed to outcome granted. under my profile in assessment outcome changed to competent.
> When i check last night it was queued for assessment & this morning it was outcome granted.


congrats, boss


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> he he
> One more help please. I'm trying to complete my EOI application. under skill assessment it asks for a reference no/receipt no? Any idea what is this? In the tax invoice/receipt there is a receipt number. is this what they refer? or is it application ID or EA ID or something else?


This: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



> *Only for Engineering Australia assessment: What is my Reference number/receipt number?*
> 
> It is your EA ID or Engineering Australia ID. Don't enter your Application ID or MSA ID.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> This: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



Thanks a lot Zaback21 !


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

I have applied through CDR route.EA..
Received outcome unsuccessful...On 31st March 2017
But I have not received any email stateing details about outcome.
When I called EA.told they have put my case in documents credit worthiness check.
My two carrier episode was based on work experience and one was on college project report.
EA asked to submit project report and employer documents of work related.i provide all that ...After that they just uploaded in login page unsuccessful outcome.
Pls guide me .
What to do?
Is there any possibility to get positive outcome.
How to satisfy Assessor that my all documents is genuine.
I have ten experience in electrical power sector and applied for 233311.
Pls guide me
Timeline
20January 2017 CDR route fast track
1st contact 20feb
Reply same day
2nd contact 7th March
Reply 20march
.Pls guide me
How long documents verification process last and what methods are used by EA.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

Guys,

Need advise as you can see my signature, I am having 55 points. I am eligible for NSW state nomination SC190.

What you guys advice shall I appear in IELTS/ PTE to improve my score and get points to go for SC189 or shall i proceed with NSW SC190?

If SC 189is what you recommend then which test should i go for IELTS or PTE?

Regards,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sazam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need advise as you can see my signature, I am having 55 points. I am eligible for NSW state nomination SC190.
> 
> ...


Well you lodge NSW 190 if you still haven't.

Well go for English tests and get direct invite before 21 June.

If you struggle with Reading, then go for IELTS.

If you struggle with Speaking and Writing then go for PTE-A.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi guys , received positive outcome yesterday from EA for 233311-Electrical Engineer. ,
Time line:
CDR route and fast track , documents uploaded on 02-03-2017, Assessor first contact on 07-04-2017 for want of ITR document 143 for assessment year 2011-12 and Mark sheets. Uploaded on 11-04-2017 , got outcome letter on 21-04-2017.


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> Got my outcome today. Thank you all for you invaluable suggestion. It has been a hell of a journey.
> 
> Normal service (only CDR, no experience assessment)
> Applied on 8th December, 2016
> ...


Congratulations 

Can you share what all documents submitted by you for EA for only CDR, no experience assessment....

Please share , because I'm in same boat to load my CDR for EA under Electrical Engineer. I was facing issue to get R & R from my one of the Employer.


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well you lodge NSW 190 if you still haven't.
> 
> Well go for English tests and get direct invite before 21 June.
> 
> ...


Thnx mate.... i had issues with speaking and writing....

I will proceed with nsw 190 and mean time will appear for PTE.

For NSW 190 how long normally it takes to receive invite?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sazam said:


> Thnx mate.... i had issues with speaking and writing....
> 
> I will proceed with nsw 190 and mean time will appear for PTE.
> 
> ...


It's up to NSW to decide if and when they will invite. So, you may or may not get any invite.


----------



## masteringx (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello,

I submitted application for my CDR and skill assessment on Jan 17th, 2017 (over 13 weeks) and i am yet to get any communcation from EA. 

I was told the application process takes 10weeks, Does anyone have any idea of the actual duration?


ANZSCO - 2633-12 (Tel Network Engineer)
IELTS: L8.5 R9.0 W7.5 S7.0 O8.0


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

masteringx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted application for my CDR and skill assessment on Jan 17th, 2017 (over 13 weeks) and i am yet to get any communcation from EA.
> 
> ...


Dear masteringx.

It normally takes time, its only those who apply through FT that are guaranteed outcome within 30 days


----------



## masteringx (Apr 22, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear masteringx.
> 
> It normally takes time, its only those who apply through FT that are guaranteed outcome within 30 days



Thanks RICTON


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

I uploaded the following:

from my bachelors in engineers: Transcript, character and graduation certificate and a letter stating why my college has two different names.
Tax payer's ID card
Tax summary for each workplace provided by the government
Reference letter+contract for each workplace
My country's engineering license (Engineering council's professional certificate)
CDR
CPD
CV
Summary statement
Passport
Photo PP size (high resolution)




61459085 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Can you share what all documents submitted by you for EA for only CDR, no experience assessment....
> 
> Please share , because I'm in same boat to load my CDR for EA under Electrical Engineer. I was facing issue to get R & R from my one of the Employer.


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> I uploaded the following:
> 
> from my bachelors in engineers: Transcript, character and graduation certificate and a letter stating why my college has two different names.
> Tax payer's ID card
> ...


Thanks....
I'm Planning to put Education Certificates
PAN Card
Tax Statement from Employer / PF
Reference Letter
CDR
CPD
CV
Summary Statement
PAssport
Photo PP Size

Is it enough ??


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala (Mar 24, 2016)

I hold post graduate diploma in electrical engineering (nba accredited).Do I need to go for assessment through washington accord route or CDR route.I am repeating its nba accredited.

Also if any one can guess if it will be assessed as bachelors or masters.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> I hold post graduate diploma in electrical engineering (nba accredited).Do I need to go for assessment through washington accord route or CDR route.I am repeating its nba accredited.
> 
> Also if any one can guess if it will be assessed as bachelors or masters.


Is it Washington Accord, Sydney Accord or Dublin Accord degree ? If not, then CDR. It doesn't matter what accreditation it has if it is not Accord, then CDR.


----------



## deleyi20 (Jul 19, 2016)

Help Guys... I have a question on behalf of someone...

He submitted his EA application Electrical Engineer but he's quite worried. All three CDRs are undergraduate related project while he has applied for 3-5years relevant work experience. Do you think he would have any issues regarding this? Should he have written a CDR based on work experience?

Your responses will be very appreciated cos he's so worried right now.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Dear friends
do you know in which day EA doing assessment now?
for fast track with CDR and experience assessment?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi everyone. i just finished writing CDR. As per MSA booklet, CDR should contain max 2500 words. Mine have around 3000-3500. Should i reduce the word count ? 

And one more ques abut the CV. Is there any specific CV format for EA?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

himu_385 said:


> Hi everyone. i just finished writing CDR. As per MSA booklet, CDR should contain max 2500 words. Mine have around 3000-3500. Should i reduce the word count ?
> 
> And one more ques abut the CV. Is there any specific CV format for EA?


Make the word count 1500-2000 or at least maximum 2500


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

deleyi20 said:


> Help Guys... I have a question on behalf of someone...
> 
> He submitted his EA application Electrical Engineer but he's quite worried. All three CDRs are undergraduate related project while he has applied for 3-5years relevant work experience. Do you think he would have any issues regarding this? Should he have written a CDR based on work experience?
> 
> Your responses will be very appreciated cos he's so worried right now.


It doesn't matter. I even split my final year project to cover two career episodes. All 3 from undergraduate projects. It didn't affect the outcome.
Still, I ve observed that EA doesn't give electrical engineering outcome easily. They often look out for specific work/roles which are often not done at undergraduate level. He might be lucky to still get it, or probably, he might be advised to go with electronics, which commonly happens.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

61459085 said:


> Thanks....
> I'm Planning to put Education Certificates
> PAN Card
> Tax Statement from Employer / PF
> ...


I suppose it is enough. Make sure your third party evidence (PF in your case) covers the entire duration of employment. I'd also suggest to go with Tax statement from government not the employer. That's not mandatory if you have third party PF however.



himu_385 said:


> Hi everyone. i just finished writing CDR. As per MSA booklet, CDR should contain max 2500 words. Mine have around 3000-3500. Should i reduce the word count ?
> 
> And one more ques abut the CV. Is there any specific CV format for EA?


I'd suggest you stick between 2000 and 2400 words. Don't do too less because lesser you write lesser you cover and the lesser you cover, most likely you won't include some professional engineering competencies and end up getting a technologist. So, go with more but never more than 2500, they will most certainly ask you to revise your episodes.


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
Finally submitted third party documents on 22-Apr. 
Tax acknowledgements for 7 years, last one year pay slips, and previous employment bank statement for 1 year and Statutory Declarations/Affidavit from both employers. 
When can i expect the outcome? Any one has any idea?
Thanks 
Ria


----------



## tonypcherian (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am planning for Australia PR under visa subclass 189. Could anyone help me out with this doubt i'm having.

I have completed my bachelors' degree in *Electronics & Communication Engineering * in 2011. From then on I have worked as *Electrical Design Engineer* (from 2011 to present), ie. almost 6 years of work experience.

My doubt is that is it possible for me to do skill assessment as an Electrical Engineer ?? If I do skill assessment with EA as Electrical Engineer, will I get points for my bachelors degree which is Electronics & Communication engineering.


Any help appreciated..


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

tonypcherian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning for Australia PR under visa subclass 189. Could anyone help me out with this doubt i'm having.
> 
> ...


Hello. I think it will all depend on your CDR. In my case I did Architectural Engineering (with only 2 units of structural) but my work is purely structural. They assessed me as a Structural Engineer. It is highly likely categorized as an Electrical Engineer and still get your degree points.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Is it Washington Accord, Sydney Accord or Dublin Accord degree ? If not, then CDR. It doesn't matter what accreditation it has if it is not Accord, then CDR.


His degree is accredited by National Basketball Association lol  just kidding


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi guys , my friend got his CDR recognised as Professional Engineer- Telecom Network Engineer 263312. His timeline is 20 March (Submission) , 22 April (Saturday surprisingly). So total days are 34.


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey does anyone know what time the 189 invitations will be sent out?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

tonypcherian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning for Australia PR under visa subclass 189. Could anyone help me out with this doubt i'm having.
> 
> ...


HI tonypcherian

You will not loss point since the two areas are closely related in the contents taught in University

Regards
RicTon


----------



## tonypcherian (Mar 22, 2017)

deorox said:


> Hello. I think it will all depend on your CDR. In my case I did Architectural Engineering (with only 2 units of structural) but my work is purely structural. They assessed me as a Structural Engineer. It is highly likely categorized as an Electrical Engineer and still get your degree points.


Thank you for the reply..!!


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Rafai said:


> Hey does anyone know what time the 189 invitations will be sent out?


wrong thread mate.26 th April 00-00 Sydney time AEST.


----------



## hkcivilengineer (Apr 26, 2017)

hi everyone, i have just loged my MSA with EA and also going to claim experience points based on the assessment result, I included reference letter from direct supervisors written on a paper with company letter head, but without the company stamp, whats the possibility that my experience not being counted?
Also, what is the statutory declaration made by direct supervisor? whats the format of it and can i provide it after the application has been loged?


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

First question, depends. They'll contact you anyway if any further information is needed. Some companies don't use stamp anyway, so, you'll have to wait and watch.

For the second question, when you can't provide a reference letter with a company letter head due to some reasons (it'll have to be genuine reasons like my company policy forbids it), your supervisor can vouch for that.
https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
Check page-13, of Australian Computer Society guidelines. Authorized witness can be a notary I suppose, Experts please confirm

Yes you can provide it when the application has been lodged, give them a call at Engineer's Australia, tell what happened, they'll either ask you to email the attachment with an explanation which will be kept alongside your case for assessor to see. Or, they might ask you to send it when the assessor asks for it. It's always a good idea to give them a call.


hkcivilengineer said:


> hi everyone, i have just loged my MSA with EA and also going to claim experience points based on the assessment result, I included reference letter from direct supervisors written on a paper with company letter head, but without the company stamp, whats the possibility that my experience not being counted?
> Also, what is the statutory declaration made by direct supervisor? whats the format of it and can i provide it after the application has been loged?


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Typo in MSA outcome address*

I received my outcome a few days back and there is a slight typo error in the address name. An "a" is missing. Called Engineer's Australia, they said, "address doesn't matter plus it's a slight error only so you don't have to correct, relax and lodge your EoI". Has anyone had this experience? Can you confirm?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Panda112 said:


> I received my outcome a few days back and there is a slight typo error in the address name. An "a" is missing. Called Engineer's Australia, they said, "address doesn't matter plus it's a slight error only so you don't have to correct, relax and lodge your EoI". Has anyone had this experience? Can you confirm?



EA already cleared your doubt.
Addresses on Outcome letters doesn't matter, EA ID is most important.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> I received my outcome a few days back and there is a slight typo error in the address name. An "a" is missing. Called Engineer's Australia, they said, "address doesn't matter plus it's a slight error only so you don't have to correct, relax and lodge your EoI". Has anyone had this experience? Can you confirm?


when you live in AU , you usually jump from address to another one. So address is not that necessarily accounted . FULL NAME is very important.


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Guys I want to mail to EA to know about my application. As the status in myportel states "assessment in progress" for the last three weeks.

Can anyone share the email id of EA where I should mail for a quick response.

Thanks


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Hi Zaback21,

Need your help. I got a response from EA asking for additional docs.
They want form 26AS and EPF statement of my previous employment. I don't have any of that because that company was a small one and I used to get my pay in cash. I doubt if it's even listed with EPF and IT dept. What should I reply? Please help.



zaback21 said:


> sazam said:
> 
> 
> > Thnx mate.... i had issues with speaking and writing....
> ...


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

hi everyone...in the CV for EA, how to mention experiences i dont have 3rd party papers?i will not claim point for those, what to do with the period? should i just skip it and only write about the ones i can present documents.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

You need to provide evidence for three cases:

1. for all employments that you are getting relevant experience assessment from EA (RSA)
2. When any career episode is based on that experience.
3. For all experiences more than 1 year duration

In your CV and CPD however, you should clearly show all your employment history even if there are no evidence to support it. Also, you should explain any gaps/ unemployment periods.



himu_385 said:


> hi everyone...in the CV for EA, how to mention experiences i dont have 3rd party papers?i will not claim point for those, what to do with the period? should i just skip it and only write about the ones i can present documents.


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I received a request from EA on 28th April to upload my certificate again. I did it within 1 hour and since then the status is still assessment in progress. I have done the waiting twice as I submitted my application again after an error on my letter (EA fully refunded). 

The wait is killing me. Anyone any idea what the turnaround is after additonal documents have been submitted. 

Thanks


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Status changed to assessment in progress. Had submitted on 28th March 2017 via fast track. Crossing my fingers now.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Joseeyyy said:


> Status changed to assessment in progress. Had submitted on 28th March 2017 via fast track. Crossing my fingers now.


my report was submitted on 24.3.17 via fast track,you think I should get the outcome within this week ?
my agency applied so I cant check myself.

good luck


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

deorox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a request from EA on 28th April to upload my certificate again. I did it within 1 hour and since then the status is still assessment in progress. I have done the waiting twice as I submitted my application again after an error on my letter (EA fully refunded).
> 
> ...


It took EA 15 days to reply me after I uploaded the asked documents. So cheer, you ll be fine.


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

bulop said:


> my report was submitted on 24.3.17 via fast track,you think I should get the outcome within this week ?
> my agency applied so I cant check myself.
> 
> good luck


Even I applied through an agency but they gave me a login to check the status. Check with your agent on the status.


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Guys... my experience with my current organization will be counted till the time I lodge my EOI or visa or till the time EA assessed my experience ?


----------



## namurin (May 2, 2017)

*Pte*

Hello,

I have a PhD on Environmental Engineering and have been working in the same field after graduation for the last six years. I have been searching information to apply for 189 visa. Here is my point

Age: 25 points
English: IELTS 6.0 (all skills are 6.0)
Education: 20 points
Work experience:10 points

I would like to ask whether it is possible for me to take PTE. As far as I know PTE is not accepted by Engineer Australia. Would anyone please let me know about this?

Thank you very much.


----------



## ashter2000 (Apr 20, 2017)

*Pte*

@namurin

Hello,

Engineers Australia completely accepts PTE-A scores. And you can use it for points on skill assessment.

Good luck !!


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Guys, anyone tried informal or formal review with Engineer's Australia after the rejection of MSA. One of my friend's MSA has been rejected because of plagiarism issue. He wants to defend himself that he hasn't copied his CDR.But wanted to know whether anyone has such experience and after an informal review, has the assessment turned positive. Also, EA mentioned that he can reapply only after one year. In that case, if he reapplies after a year, will he get a positive outcome. 
Experts, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Joseeyyy said:


> Status changed to assessment in progress. Had submitted on 28th March 2017 via fast track. Crossing my fingers now.


Guys, got a positive outcome today.. Thank GOD.:thumb:


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Joseeyyy said:


> Guys, got a positive outcome today.. Thank GOD.:thumb:


But I understand that there are no more invites for mechanical engineers this year..:smow:


IELTS Test Date: 10th Jan 2016
IELTS Score: L:8 R:9 W:7 S:7 (10 pts)
Age: 32 Years (30 pts)
Exp: 8 Years (assessed only for 5) (10 pts)
Edu: BE Mechanical (15 pts)
CDR Submission 1st attempt: 16th Feb 2017
EA outcome 1st attempt: 27th Mar 2017 (Incompetent)
CDR Submission 2nd attempt: 28th Mar 2017
EA Outcome: Positive (03rd May 2017)
EOI submission: Very Soon


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello Guys,
I have also applied for the assessment on 15 April 2017 and now I converted it to fast-track on 02 May 2017.

Hopping for the best. 

I have a query, I hope if any one of you experience the same. Pl share thoughts.

1. My spouse name on her passport is written as 'Xname alias Yname'. And On her 10th certificate name was Xname and on rest of the documents it is Yname. So while applying of EOI, Will they consider it as in 'name change category ' ?

2. We do not have any name change document except Passport , 10th certificate and rest of the academic certificate.

Pl guide if I can face any issue in this regard


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Finally got a positive outcome after 2 applications and 5 assessor contacts.


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Got positive outcome today for Engineering Technologist.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

trombokk said:


> Got positive outcome today for Engineering Technologist.


which date you submitt your cdr?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

ANZSCO - 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
01.08.2016 : EA Submitted
15.12.2016 : Assessor recommended for Engineers associate (312999) and asked for addl. docs
27.12.2016 : PTE-A (L 73 R 76 S 90 W 77)
2.01.2017 : Submitted additional work experience docs.
15.02.2017 : Assessor recommended for Engineering Technologist (233914) and asked for addl. docs.
7.04.2017 : Documents uploaded 
3.05.2017 : Positive Outcome


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

how many points will I get for qualification, if my Bachelor's degree is assessed by EA as equivalent to Diploma, Associate Degree. Will I get 10 or 15 points?


----------



## pramukhji (Apr 25, 2017)

Joseeyyy said:


> But I understand that there are no more invites for mechanical engineers this year..:smow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

I am also applying under Mechanical, are you sure that there are no more invites for Mech. Engg. What made you think this?

Please respond.

Thanks,
Narvir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pramukhji (Apr 25, 2017)

Joseeyyy said:


> But I understand that there are no more invites for mechanical engineers this year..:smow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

I chkd their website and found that 1535 out of 1539 applications has already been accepted. This means that only 4 places left to reach the cap. Can somebody please tell me when they will declare new cap for 2017-2018?

Thanks,
Narvir



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

Since when is Pte accepted. In their FAQs it is stated that it is not


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Rafai said:


> Since when is Pte accepted. In their FAQs it is stated that it is not


Who said it is accepted? it is not.


----------



## pramukhji (Apr 25, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> It took EA 15 days to reply me after I uploaded the asked documents. So cheer, you ll be fine.




Shuaib,

How many days generally an assessor takes from date of receipt?

Thanks,
Narvir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

pramukhji said:


> Shuaib,
> 
> How many days generally an assessor takes from date of receipt?
> 
> ...


For fast track, it takes 10-15 days

For normal application, it takes 2-3 months.


----------



## pramukhji (Apr 25, 2017)

Egyman,

I have applied for Professional Engineer assessment in Mechanical stream, i applied on 18th Apr 2017. I saw that they have already issued EOIs to 1534 out of 1539 cap. Since cap is reaching in Mechanical engineering for 2016-2017, i dont think i will get EOI this year. 

And worst thing is that i heard that in 2017-2018, Mechanical engineering will be taken of the skills list. I dont know what will happen to my application.

If i will get positive out come then also i will not be able to lodge my application due to delisting of mechanical from the list. 

Is it possible to lodge application and wait for next year when it opens with mechanical engineer in the fresh list of skills in 2018-2019?

Thanks,
Narvir


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys, anyone tried informal or formal review with Engineer's Australia after the rejection of MSA. One of my friend's MSA has been rejected because of plagiarism issue. He wants to defend himself that he hasn't copied his CDR.But wanted to know whether anyone has such experience and after an informal review, has the assessment turned positive. Also, EA mentioned that he can reapply only after one year. In that case, if he reapplies after a year, will he get a positive outcome.
> Experts, any advice is appreciated.


Anyone has insights on this. Any reply is much appreciated

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

*queued for 3 month*

Hi,

I applied for MSA on 6 Feb 2017. I did not fast tracked it. Status on EA website still shows as queued for assessment. Should I contact them since its over three months now.

Umer


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Why was your first attempt incompetent?


Joseeyyy said:


> Joseeyyy said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, got a positive outcome today.. Thank GOD.
> ...


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Mechmohammed said:


> Why was your first attempt incompetent?


My agent messed it up. Uploaded the wrong documents.:Cry:


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

That is sad. Even I'm in a fix now. They've asked for third party verification of my previous employment like form 26as and epf statement . I dont have any because I used to get my pay in cash. What should I tell them?


Joseeyyy said:


> Mechmohammed said:
> 
> 
> > Why was your first attempt incompetent?
> ...


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Mechmohammed said:


> That is sad. Even I'm in a fix now. They've asked for third party verification of my previous employment like form 26as and epf statement . I dont have any because I used to get my pay in cash. What should I tell them?


I had a similar issue. I was unable to furnish any 3rd party document for 3 years of employment and those 3 years were excluded from my overall experience.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

pramukhji said:


> Egyman,
> 
> I have applied for Professional Engineer assessment in Mechanical stream, i applied on 18th Apr 2017. I saw that they have already issued EOIs to 1534 out of 1539 cap. Since cap is reaching in Mechanical engineering for 2016-2017, i dont think i will get EOI this year.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have just read your post. Sorry for delay.

First of all, nobody knows if mechanical engineering will be removed from MLTSSL, and I can guarantee you that it will not be removed next year for many reasons. These reasons have nothing to do with my wish at all.

It can be removed from STSOL, which I do not also believe that it is going to happen, but at least it is possible unlike MLTSSL.

Finalize all required documents and submit your EOI as soon as possible since the competition will be very tough next year. Hundreds with 65+ points are waiting.

Good luck


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello, 
Thanks for the information. 
I am going to submit my EA application this month. My Score is 60 without State sponsorship. Is it possible to get invitation from any states in the section of Mechanical Engineering with this score? 
I know Mechanical Engineering is in Pro Rata and I need at least 65. But if I log my application for 190 is there any possibility to get the sponsorship from the states?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

exchanger107 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for the information.
> I am going to submit my EA application this month. My Score is 60 without State sponsorship. Is it possible to get invitation from any states in the section of Mechanical Engineering with this score?
> I know Mechanical Engineering is in Pro Rata and I need at least 65. But if I log my application for 190 is there any possibility to get the sponsorship from the states?


Hello,

NSW does not invite many mechanical engineers recently. Victoria is a possible option (if your IELTS score is 7+), and ACT also (if your speaking score and overall score are 7+) but in July 2017 as overseas applicants are not accepted now by ACT.

However, you still have a little hope to be invited for SC189 as nobody knows the ceiling level of mechanical engineering but do not wait for it and apply for state sponsorship as well.

Good luck


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks Man,
If I apply for 190 and then see that the 189 ceiling value is higher then can I again apply for 189?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

exchanger107 said:


> Thanks Man,
> If I apply for 190 and then see that the 189 ceiling value is higher then can I again apply for 189?




Apply for both. You are going to lose nothing if you applied for SC189.

Bro, take a place in the queue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

I had submitted all third party documents and its been 11 working days as on today, I don't know still how many days I need to wait for the outcome. 






Shuaib Azhar said:


> It took EA 15 days to reply me after I uploaded the asked documents. So cheer, you ll be fine.


----------



## pramukhji (Apr 25, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks man,

I am of the same opinion that mech engg will stay on the list but numbers will be down.

My outsome is pending with EA. what happens if outcome comes to be anything less than professional engg? Will i still be eligible for 189/190?

Thanks,
Narvir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

pramukhji said:


> Thanks man,
> 
> I am of the same opinion that mech engg will stay on the list but numbers will be down.
> 
> ...




As an engineering technologist occupation, it is available on MLTSSL and STSOL, but nobody knows if it will remain on these lists in July. Let's hope the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello, 
last year I have applied for TRA but got unsuccessful result due to not having enough courses and job responsibilities related to specific occupation. 
Now I am about to apply for EA for my CDR verification. Its completely related to my degree. 
My Question is that when I applied for TRA I used a different job reference letter with different job responsibilities. Now I am applying for EA with another job reference letter. Actually the difference is only in the job responsibilities. 
Will it create any problem in the process of immigration or EA verification? Or at any state? 
Please let me know. I am a bit confused about the situation.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

I applied for EA MSA CDR on 19th april 2017. still my status says queued for assesment. Any idea How long of a wait time should i be looking at?


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

I got an invite for 189 today (signature). 

Thanks zaback, mctowel, nishish, stha, aumelb, JP Mosa, RICTON and all others who've been supportive throughout. You guys are awesome.

For all who are going for CDR based assessment, write a hell of a report. It's all that matters. You may be working with any job title, internship, fellowship anything, write a great job title, collect nice evidence to support your Career episodes and claims for employment and you're done.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Congrats Panda112! 
Great news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Congratulations bro. 
Can you please give me some suggestions regarding PTE?
I mean how you got the huge number?
Are you from English medium? I am really confused. I am practicing right hopefully will take the exam next month.but i am really worried about my score. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Panda112 said:


> I got an invite for 189 today (signature).
> 
> Thanks zaback, mctowel, nishish, stha, aumelb, JP Mosa, RICTON and all others who've been supportive throughout. You guys are awesome.
> 
> For all who are going for CDR based assessment, write a hell of a report. It's all that matters. You may be working with any job title, internship, fellowship anything, write a great job title, collect nice evidence to support your Career episodes and claims for employment and you're done.


Congratulation, your dreams are valid, go go go.

Rgrds


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I've submitted my CDR on 25th April 2017. I paid for fast track service. I'm applying under 233411 Electronics Engineer.

They've mentioned in the web site that the processing time is 15 days. In myProfile under assessment outcome, "Awaiting Assessment" is displayed as the status.

Does anyone have an opinion on when I would get the outcome?

Thank you.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

promises said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I've submitted my CDR on 25th April 2017. I paid for fast track service. I'm applying under 233411 Electronics Engineer.
> 
> ...


Give it at-least 26 working days


----------



## Fahadzahoor (Sep 2, 2015)

*Electrnoics engineers 70 points now*

Recent skillselect results arenout and min points are increased for electronics engineers to 70 points. Can anyone suggest will it ever come down ro 65 points this year at all?


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

Fahadzahoor said:


> Recent skillselect results arenout and min points are increased for electronics engineers to 70 points. Can anyone suggest will it ever come down ro 65 points this year at all?


Where did you get this information from?


----------



## Fahadzahoor (Sep 2, 2015)

Immigration website. 26th may round results.


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Dear all,

EA assessor asked for additional information, he asked "please provide original language degree certificate". Im confused because I have already provided that in my application why would they ask again? any suggestion or help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Expats,

I am about to submit my roles and responsibilities as an Electronics Engineer on company letterhead to Engineers Australia as requested by the Assessor. It has been stated on the letterhead that I received my stipend in cash. 
I have no documents of ITR or payslip or bank statement. Can still EA or DIBP demand for such documents, though it has been mentioned clearly on the company letterhead?

P.S.: I am NOT claiming my professional experience but two of my CDR's are based on my work.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> I got an invite for 189 today (signature).
> 
> Thanks zaback, mctowel, nishish, stha, aumelb, JP Mosa, RICTON and all others who've been supportive throughout. You guys are awesome.
> 
> For all who are going for CDR based assessment, write a hell of a report. It's all that matters. You may be working with any job title, internship, fellowship anything, write a great job title, collect nice evidence to support your Career episodes and claims for employment and you're done.


PERFECT PTE score man! :cheer2:
and congratz for the invite!

Whats the plan for lodging? front loading everything hopefully


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear All ,

I need expert opinion regarding reply from EA against my submitted CDR and relevant experience assessment. 

I had submitted three experiences for relevant experience assessment, Company A less than an year ,Company B almost an year and Company C 5.5 years.

For Company A and B i just attached experience letters.
For Company C i attached all the documents like reference letter , third party evidence etc etc.

I received the reply from EA to provide the third party evidences and reference letters for Company A and B within a month else they will finalise the application.

I am not interested to claim the points for company A and B .

My questions are,

1. What should be my reply to them for Company A and B shortcomings?
2. What does this mean that is this the final additional information required?



Please urgent help is required in this regard.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> I need expert opinion regarding reply from EA against my submitted CDR and relevant experience assessment.
> 
> ...




Only choices you have:

File Individual tax returns.
Attach an explanation to assessor stating the circumstances why you can not provide third party evidence other than above mentioned and you do not want to be assessed for A& B as you are not claiming points for that.Try your best to explain to CO.

Rest is at discretion of CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Only choices you have:
> 
> File Individual tax returns.
> Attach an explanation to assessor stating the circumstances why you can not provide third party evidence other than above mentioned and you do not want to be assessed for A& B as you are not claiming points for that.Try your best to explain to CO.
> ...




Thanks JP Mosa i will try my best .... Please one more thing is this the last additional info requested by CO?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Maxkhan said:


> Thanks JP Mosa i will try my best .... Please one more thing is this the last additional info requested by CO?



CO can request as many times as h/ she needs additional info.

No such hard rule that addl docs will be requested once only.
Depends upon case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sukh999bal (Feb 5, 2017)

*Engineering Australia Additional information*

Hello friends,
This is the first time I am posting. I recently applied for the CDR assement. After 1 month they asked me to provide the academic project reports from where I made the cdr reports. I cannot find projects reports, I just have some data from which I made the project report.

Please help me. I was requested to submit by 13May. But I dont have the project reports. 

What should I do??

Any help????


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

sukh999bal said:


> Hello friends,
> This is the first time I am posting. I recently applied for the CDR assement. After 1 month they asked me to provide the academic project reports from where I made the cdr reports. I cannot find projects reports, I just have some data from which I made the project report.
> 
> Please help me. I was requested to submit by 13May. But I dont have the project reports.
> ...


Hi,
Did you checked for the plagiarism and was it academic projects as per the content that you provided?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sukh999bal said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> This is the first time I am posting. I recently applied for the CDR assement. After 1 month they asked me to provide the academic project reports from where I made the cdr reports. I cannot find projects reports, I just have some data from which I made the project report.
> 
> ...




If you wrote CEs based on that report , submit it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sukh999bal (Feb 5, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Hi,
> Did you checked for the plagiarism and was it academic projects as per the content that you provided?


Thanks for the reply RICTON
There is no plagiarism in the CEs, I checked online. But the project reports have some plagiarism, because in my university there was no issue of plagarism.


----------



## sukh999bal (Feb 5, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Hi,
> Did you checked for the plagiarism and was it academic projects as per the content that you provided?





JP Mosa said:


> If you wrote CEs based on that report , submit it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply JP Mosa
The project reports have some plagrism.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

sukh999bal said:


> Thanks for reply JP Mosa
> The project reports have some plagrism.


Submit the projects if you have them


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

sukh999bal said:


> Hello friends,
> This is the first time I am posting. I recently applied for the CDR assement. After 1 month they asked me to provide the academic project reports from where I made the cdr reports. I cannot find projects reports, I just have some data from which I made the project report.
> 
> Please help me. I was requested to submit by 13May. But I dont have the project reports.
> ...


Hi mate,
If you have submitted those reports to your college/ university, you can check there. They have still have them. 
How many of your career episodes were based on the academics projects?
Thanks.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> CO can request as many times as h/ she needs additional info.
> 
> No such hard rule that addl docs will be requested once only.
> Depends upon case
> ...


What will be the impact on my application if i will inform assessor that i will not consider A&B companies experience to be assessed??? 

Any expert opinion


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

Seniors kindly help

CO comment, 

"I am presently assessing your application and would like you to rework on CEs 1 and 3. Please refer to the ANZSCO definition of Electrical Engineering and align your CEs accordingly."

that means CE 2 is fine.

I just need to make few adjustments according to ANZSCO defination of electrical engineering?

Can I write new career episodes with different projects?


----------



## saladin450 (Jul 27, 2016)

*EA takes up case*

I lodged my Visa application of 5th April. It's status has been turned to "assessment in progress" on 12 May 2017. Do you guys know how long will they take to announce the outcome ?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

saladin450 said:


> I lodged my Visa application of 5th April. It's status has been turned to "assessment in progress" on 12 May 2017. Do you guys know how long will they take to announce the outcome ?


Dear saladin450
is it Visa application or assessment with Engineers Australia.For Engineers Australia the outcome will be Out immediately or within 5 days.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Hello friends,

Its my first post here but I have been following this thread from a while now .
I have applied for ES assessment on 1 april and got the first reply from assesor asking few additional things like one of my marks card was missing , i only mentioned my employement from 2010 to 2014 coz my current role is different from telecom engineering so he asked what currently u r doing after leaving your job in 2014, third he asked for my roles on resp on company letter which I provided on an affidevit and last third party evidences for income but my income was under the tax deduction slab and I did not opted for PF deduction.
I am stuck at last point.
So many ppl stuck with same issue but none of us has a cocrete answer on this I request people here who had already through this step to help us


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Maxkhan said:


> What will be the impact on my application if i will inform assessor that i will not consider A&B companies experience to be assessed???
> 
> Any expert opinion


You can inform politely and see what they say.
Generally, EA do not bother whether applicant claims for the whole W.E he gets assessed.

It solely depends on Candidate.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

az1610 said:


> Seniors kindly help
> 
> CO comment,
> 
> ...


Yes you can write new cdr based on work experience or study. 
Good luck 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Yes you can write new cdr based on work experience or study.
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


the assessor has asked me to refer to ANZSCO definition of electrical engg..

does that mean my current CEs are not electrical engineering based...i personally believe my CEs contain more electronics than electrical

the best shot would be to replace the current CEs with new ones but writing on different projects..projects that are power (electrical) related

am i thinking right??


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Its my first post here but I have been following this thread from a while now .
> I have applied for ES assessment on 1 april and got the first reply from assesor asking few additional things like one of my marks card was missing , i only mentioned my employement from 2010 to 2014 coz my current role is different from telecom engineering so he asked what currently u r doing after leaving your job in 2014, third he asked for my roles on resp on company letter which I provided on an affidevit and last third party evidences for income but my income was under the tax deduction slab and I did not opted for PF deduction.
> ...






Coming to your situation,

1. write what you are currently doing, its almost three years gap, surely ,you need to provide them answer.
2. file indvidual tax returns and submit with an explanation that you do not come under tax bracket, reason why you filed yourself.
3.They are adamant about third party evidence such as PF Statement, Med claim by companmy, any other document where your company name written ,but provided by third party.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Coming to your situation,
> 
> 1. write what you are currently doing, its almost three years gap, surely ,you need to provide them answer.
> 2. file indvidual tax returns and submit with an explanation that you do not come under tax bracket, reason why you filed yourself.
> 3.They are adamant about third party evidence such as PF Statement, Med claim by companmy, any other document where your company name written ,but provided by third party.


Thanks for your suggestion mate 
I have provided them with the required documents explaining them my situtaion 
So hope for the best fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saladin450 said:


> I lodged my Visa application of 5th April. It's status has been turned to "assessment in progress" on 12 May 2017. Do you guys know how long will they take to announce the outcome ?




Based on current data 85 days on average.

You are still just at the beginning of the road 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sukh999bal (Feb 5, 2017)

nishish said:


> Hi mate,
> If you have submitted those reports to your college/ university, you can check there. They have still have them.
> How many of your career episodes were based on the academics projects?
> Thanks.


Thanks Nishish,
I requested for additional time from EU, because it need to format the project reports and combine all the data I have.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

I applied for Skills assesment on 19 april 2017. ever since my application the status has been Queued for Assesment. Any idea how long more i have to wait.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Coming to your situation,
> 
> 1. write what you are currently doing, its almost three years gap, surely ,you need to provide them answer.
> 2. file indvidual tax returns and submit with an explanation that you do not come under tax bracket, reason why you filed yourself.
> 3.They are adamant about third party evidence such as PF Statement, Med claim by companmy, any other document where your company name written ,but provided by third party.


Do you have any idea about the turn around time by EA after submiting the additional information that has been asked for ?? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> I applied for Skills assesment on 19 april 2017. ever since my application the status has been Queued for Assesment. Any idea how long more i have to wait.


It might take around 26 working days if you have opted for fast track. The day it will turn "assessment in progress", you ll receive outcome the same day or will hear from assessor to provide extra documents.


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

I have submitted all my third party documents on 22-Apr and till now no response from EA. Don't know they will give my outcome.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> I have submitted all my third party documents on 22-Apr and till now no response from EA. Don't know they will give my outcome.


What all you have provided as third party document

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

ITR-V acknowledgment forms for 8 years, Statutory Declarations, pay slips, bank statements.



Kunwar ankush said:


> What all you have provided as third party document
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Do you have any idea about the turn around time by EA after submiting the additional information that has been asked for ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hi,

I am also having the same query ???

Seniors please guide.......


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also having the same query ???
> 
> Seniors please guide.......


Hello friends,


Today morning I got positive outcome mail from EA.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> Today morning I got positive outcome mail from EA.
> ...


congratulation for your achievement


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

RICTON said:


> congratulation for your achievement


Thanks 😊😊

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> Today morning I got positive outcome mail from EA.
> ...




Congrats Bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Based on current data 85 days on average.
> 
> You are still just at the beginning of the road
> 
> ...


You mean there is 85 days from lodging the EOI to getting the invitation, right?

Or do you actually refer to the current processing time of Engineers Australia MSA?

____________________________________
Civil Engineer/Professional Engineer - 233211
IELTS (L8.5 R9 W7 S7.5) - *10Sep16*
EA MSA (Fast Track) - *13Apr17*
EA Outcome -


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> Today morning I got positive outcome mail from EA.
> ...


Hi Kunwar! How long it took? Did you use the fast track?

____________________________________
Civil Engineer/Professional Engineer - *233211*
IELTS (L8.5 R9 W7 S7.5) - *10Sep16*
EA MSA (Fast Track) - *13Apr17*
EA Outcome - ....


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

TomazJimenez said:


> Hi Kunwar! How long it took? Did you use the fast track?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Civil Engineer/Professional Engineer - *233211*
> ...


Yeah I have went through fast track.. I have applied on 1st March got first reply on 9th May asking for additional documents and got the final outcome today morning...Basically the delay is beacuse of easter holidays, army day and labour day offs

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Congratulations, you got it in 1 week after submitting additional documents.
I don't know how many days I need to wait.



Kunwar ankush said:


> What all you have provided as third party document
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk





Kunwar ankush said:


> Yeah I have went through fast track.. I have applied on 1st March got first reply on 9th May asking for additional documents and got the final outcome today morning...Basically the delay is beacuse of easter holidays, army day and labour day offs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Congratulations, you got it in 1 week after submitting additional documents.
> I don't know how many days I need to wait.


Thanks a ton.
You will also get the congratulations mail soon.. hope for the best

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## saladin450 (Jul 27, 2016)

Guys , I applied for EA assessment on 5th April 2017 ( Fast Track ) and got positive outcome today. You guys have been very helpful.

Thank you everyone !


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

*Standard/ Non FT process time?*

Hi,

Could someone update the date under process for non FT skill assessment in EA? Friend of mine has applied on 30th Jan, 2017.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

saladin450 said:


> Guys , I applied for EA assessment on 5th April 2017 ( Fast Track ) and got positive outcome today. You guys have been very helpful.
> 
> Thank you everyone !


Congratulation Engineer, Is it PE or ET?


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello All
Hello All
I have senario , where company relieving was on 12 aug and other company joining as 6 aug , does it create any problems in Assessment or visa process

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi every one,
i have rarely posted in the forum but read almost every post in here and found very helpful, yesterday got positive outcome from EA for 233311. submitted EOI for 190 NSW as i have 55 points at the moment and also applied for vic on there website, so the question is there a chance of invitation for 233311 with 55 points?


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> I applied for Skills assesment on 19 april 2017. ever since my application the status has been Queued for Assesment. Any idea how long more i have to wait.


Hi atif1987, I applied on April 13 and the status has always been "awaiting assessment". As soon as get my outcome I will post here. Can you please do the same? So we can benchmark each others assessment time?

Best of luck to you and to all the others here in the forum.
____________________________________
Civil Engineer/Professional Engineer - *233211*
IELTS (L8.5 R9 W7 S7.5) - *10Sep16*
EA MSA (Fast Track) - *13Apr17*
EA Outcome - *...*


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Dear friends,
l applied on 11 April and my status just changed now to "assessment in progress" 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> Dear friends,
> l applied on 11 April and my status just changed now to "assessment in progress"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Very nice Reemhassan! Good luck mate!:fingerscrossed:

____________________________________
Civil Engineer/Professional Engineer - *233211*
IELTS (L8.5 R9 W7 S7.5) - *10Sep16*
EA MSA (Fast Track) - *13Apr17*
EA Outcome - *...*


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

i received my positive outcome now as PE , thanks god 😃

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> i received my positive outcome now as PE , thanks god 😃
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Congratulations. lane:
Occupation ? :juggle:


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Congratulations. lane:
> Occupation ? :juggle:


233513 production Engineer 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> i received my positive outcome now as PE , thanks god 😃
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> i received my positive outcome now as PE , thanks god 😃
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy..
So when are u planning for applying EOI

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> Dear friends,
> l applied on 11 April and my status just changed now to "assessment in progress"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


you ll get the outcome today.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> you ll get the outcome today.


He already got it 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> He already got it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


my bad, I did not read it. Congrats.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> my bad, I did not read it. Congrats.


thanks dears 
she got it not he 😃
i got i while reading your post relating to getting outcome after changing to in progress, thanks man 😃

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> thanks dears
> she got it not he 😃
> i got i while reading your post relating to getting outcome after changing to in progress, thanks man 😃
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


You are welcome...


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> thanks dears
> she got it not he 😃
> i got i while reading your post relating to getting outcome after changing to in progress, thanks man 😃
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Lol...my bad 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Finally, after a long wait of about 4months, I received my positive outcome now as PE (Electrical Engineer-233311)
Unfortunately awarded 7 years (10 points) of experience out of 9+.
Now I need to seriously focus on IELTS to boost my points to 60+ from 55.

Thanks to everyone who guided me through this first step.

Regards,
Ria


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Finally, after a long wait of about 4months, I received my positive outcome now as PE (Electrical Engineer-233311)
> Unfortunately awarded 7 years (10 points) of experience out of 9+.
> Now I need to seriously focus on IELTS to boost my points to 60+ from 55.
> 
> ...


See I have told you..and congrats 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah, True. 



Kunwar ankush said:


> See I have told you..and congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just realized my status has turned as "Assessment in Progress" a few min ago.
I am so nervous..........
I have never been asked for any additional document.
My occupation is "Mechanical Engineer" 
I applied on 26 APR with Washington Accord.


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

Hi,

I applied on 12th April and my status also changed to "Assessment-in-progress." I have applied for PE in electrical engineering. Really nervous!!!! Fighting!!
Diane, 

<*SNIP*> *- English only please - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 12th April and my status also changed to "Assessment-in-progress." I have applied for PE in electrical engineering. Really nervous!!!! Fighting!!
> Diane, <*SNIP*>


Thanks! 
Good luck as well! 
<*SNIP*> *- English only please - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello, 
Can anyone please let me know about the process of selecting applicants for 190 visa? 
I know that for 189 visa the process is according to the points. But in case of 190 what is the process? Is it first come first serve? 
In case of Pro Rata listed occupation if the last draw's cut off was 65 what is the chance of getting invitation by logging the EOI with 60 points? Is there any chance or they have some policies to give these applicants invitation?
Thanks


----------



## saladin450 (Jul 27, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Congratulation Engineer, Is it PE or ET?


Professsional ENgineer


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 12th April and my status also changed to "Assessment-in-progress." I have applied for PE in electrical engineering. Really nervous!!!! Fighting!!
> Diane,
> ...


Good luck!!


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Finally, after a long wait of about 4months, I received my positive outcome now as PE (Electrical Engineer-233311)
> Unfortunately awarded 7 years (10 points) of experience out of 9+.
> Now I need to seriously focus on IELTS to boost my points to 60+ from 55.
> 
> ...


HI Ria_Varma, what is the main reason why you awarded only 7 years instead of 9 years exp ?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Is there any one applied/applying EOI for 2633 (telecommunication engineering professionals)

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

TomazJimenez said:


> Hi atif1987, I applied on April 13 and the status has always been "awaiting assessment". As soon as get my outcome I will post here. Can you please do the same? So we can benchmark each others assessment time?
> 
> Best of luck to you and to all the others here in the forum.
> ____________________________________
> ...


My status just changed to 'assessment in progress':fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

TomazJimenez said:


> My status just changed to 'assessment in progress':fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Best of luck 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Is there any one applied/applying EOI for 2633 (telecommunication engineering professionals)
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


HI, Yes I am applying


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

An update, the asked me to upload my degree and transcript again in high resolution which I did within 3 hours. So strange, because I think I attached the best color scanned of those document, really don't know why my assessor wants me to attach again. 
Any who, do I need to worry about this? He/She didn't ask anything else


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

TomazJimenez said:


> My status just changed to 'assessment in progress':fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Best of luck mate


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> HI, Yes I am applying


When are u planning to apply.. I think chances are bleak as the list is showing 951/1000 invites already been consumed and its not even the updated list.. I think we hav to wait for july 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

they*
documents*


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

HI All, I got a following reply from EA. Pl suggest. I have given affidavit declaration( mentioning responsibilities) for my old companies. My colleagues during that period had changed that company as well and now they are working in other companies. And I do not know any one from from my previous company now, who is still working in the same company. Moreover, one of the company has been acquired by some other company. Pl suggest the wayout.

"Please be advised that the declaration has to be from the supervisor and a present employee of the company. It should contain the name, designation in the present company. "


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> HI All, I got a following reply from EA. Pl suggest. I have given affidavit declaration( mentioning responsibilities) for my old companies. My colleagues during that period had changed that company as well and now they are working in other companies. And I do not know any one from from my previous company now, who is still working in the same company. Moreover, one of the company has been acquired by some other company. Pl suggest the wayout.
> 
> "Please be advised that the declaration has to be from the supervisor and a present employee of the company. It should contain the name, designation in the present company. "


No worries you can mention their current company with current designation


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> When are u planning to apply.. I think chances are bleak as the list is showing 951/1000 invites already been consumed and its not even the updated list.. I think we hav to wait for july
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...



Hi, I am waiting for the EA outcome, and I also think that we have to wait for July, hope that they will not change anything


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Hi, I am waiting for the EA outcome, and I also think that we have to wait for July, hope that they will not change anything


Telecom engineering will definitely going to be there coz its not in the list of removed occupation. Secondly, current market is good for telecom in australia so I dont think they will reduce the invitation number darastically even if they will do


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> No worries you can mention their current company with current designation


Ok, I thing I made a mistake by not giving their current company , designation and official email ID.


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

"DIANE KIM; Thanks! 
Good luck as well! "


Diane buddy,
did you get your assessment result? any updates?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ria Varma said:


> Finally, after a long wait of about 4months, I received my positive outcome now as PE (Electrical Engineer-233311)
> 
> Unfortunately awarded 7 years (10 points) of experience out of 9+.
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

Dear friends who already received an outcome from EA,

Did any of you track the time between the change from 'assessment in progress' to the outcome?

Yesterday at 3pm (Australia time) my status changed to 'assessment in progress' but so far no outcome...

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashter2000 (Apr 20, 2017)

For me it took 23 working days for status to change from queued for assessment to assessment in progress. I applied on 13 April and the status changed today.


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

ashter2000 said:


> For me it took 23 working days for status to change from queued for assessment to assessment in progress. I applied on 13 April and the status changed today.


Thanks for the reply. We are both in the same situation. For me it was 22 working days, status changed yesterday and I applied on 13 April. Please post when you get the outcome! 

And good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> "DIANE KIM; Thanks!
> Good luck as well! "
> 
> 
> ...


yes I got the outcome in this morning after receipt of a request from accessor for re-scanning my transcript yesterday.
I got positive and I have get English score 7 from now.
How about you ?


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

TomazJimenez said:


> Dear friends who already received an outcome from EA,
> 
> Did any of you track the time between the change from 'assessment in progress' to the outcome?
> 
> ...


In my case, my status changed in the afternoon on 17 MAY and I received a request for rescan of my transcript yesterday morning.
Finally I got the outcome today morning.
Good luck


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

DIANE KIM said:


> In my case, my status changed in the afternoon on 17 MAY and I received a request for rescan of my transcript yesterday morning.
> Finally I got the outcome today morning.
> Good luck


Thank you for the reply! And congratulations on your outcome!!


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

TomazJimenez said:


> Thank you for the reply! And congratulations on your outcome!!


I think you will receive the positive outcome today, goodluck  :tea:


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

aub123 said:


> I think you will receive the positive outcome today, goodluck  :tea:


Merci beaucoup!!:tea:


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

Hi guys,

Applied on: 12th April
Additional Document Request: 18th May (re-scan the degree and upload again)
Outcome: 19th May

I got positive assessment result for PE in electrical engineering (233311) and my claimed working experience has been validated (which I was really worried about as it was slightly different than the scope of EE).

I owe a BIG THANK YOU to all you guys, all the information you share here is very helpful. 

Diane, congrats!!!!!! I have taken PTE-A and waiting for my results... fingers are crossed!


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Applied on: 12th April
> Additional Document Request: 18th May (re-scan the degree and upload again)
> ...


Hey Pak, when the assessor asked for additional docs did your status change? Or it was still showing Assessment in Progress?


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

I applied on 18th April, and the status is still " Queued for assessment"


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

aub123 said:


> I applied on 18th April, and the status is still " Queued for assessment"


Compared to my time frame your assessment will start on 23 May...


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

I think it was changed to "submit addition documents"? after uploading the documents it changed again to "assessment in progress."


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> I think it was changed to "submit addition documents"? after uploading the documents it changed again to "assessment in progress."


 Thank you very much for the info. I am asking because I applied with a migration agent so if the assessor doesn't update the EA page I'll only get some news if my agent gets in touch...

I'll keep refreshing the page then lol! :clap2: f5 key is becoming worn out already! lol


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

TomazJimenez said:


> Thank you very much for the info. I am asking because I applied with a migration agent so if the assessor doesn't update the EA page I'll only get some news if my agent gets in touch...
> 
> I'll keep refreshing the page then lol! :clap2: f5 key is becoming worn out already! lol


You will receive an e-mail soon

Either for additional documents --> "Subject : Engineers Australia MSA - Request for Additional Information"

Or Outcome --> "Subject : Engineers Australia - Outcome for Application : ******* "

I am hoping for the later one  All the BEST


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Applied on: 12th April
> Additional Document Request: 18th May (re-scan the degree and upload again)
> ...




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Due to non-availability if Form 26AS for my first employment since salary is not in the taxable zone during 2007 TO 2009.



aub123 said:


> HI Ria_Varma, what is the main reason why you awarded only 7 years instead of 9 years exp ?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Occupation list got updated and now 2633 is also exhausted for this year 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi ,

My assessor said the following for all 3 CE.

Please provide new career episode , submitted episode don't demonstrate enough engineering competency also episode chart organization should be provide for positive outcome

Do i need to submit all three new ones or modify them?

Is it common to get this response?
Thanks


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Due to non-availability if Form 26AS for my first employment since salary is not in the taxable zone during 2007 TO 2009.


Hi Ria_Varma, 

I dont know what Form 26AS mean. It means that you couldnot provide the evidence of your first job ( you could not collect the bank statement, social insurance report ... from the third party organization ) or because your salary at this time was quite low, and EA didnt accept it ?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Maggi23 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My assessor said the following for all 3 CE.
> 
> ...


Dear Maggi23.
You should develop new career episodes,that meets Engineers Australia standards and resubmit them because if not the your assessment will be negative.Its common for EA to ask for modification, especially when your academic qualification meets Engineering requirements but the CDR doesn't. Try your best.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

I have given roles & responsibility letter on company letterhead, Bank statement as proof of salary deposit, Statutory declaration, ITR acknowledgment form for one year, company official email id contact everything. But no luck for those 2 years.




aub123 said:


> Hi Ria_Varma,
> 
> I dont know what Form 26AS mean. It means that you couldnot provide the evidence of your first job ( you could not collect the bank statement, social insurance report ... from the third party organization ) or because your salary at this time was quite low, and EA didnt accept it ?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Hi Ria_Varma,
> 
> I dont know what Form 26AS mean. It means that you couldnot provide the evidence of your first job ( you could not collect the bank statement, social insurance report ... from the third party organization ) or because your salary at this time was quite low, and EA didnt accept it ?


You give whatever documents you have related to the employer and provide them any document that is not related to employer but supports ur income. And that document must mention your employer's name. It is just to double check your source of income and they do not bother about the amount 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Thank Kunwar. I know ACS will deduct 2 year exp, but for EA, they deduct 2 year exp of Ria_Varma, I dont know exactly reasons because he provided all 3rd evidence document as requested.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Thank Kunwar. I know ACS will deduct 2 year exp, but for EA, they deduct 2 year exp of Ria_Varma, I dont know exactly reasons because he provided all 3rd evidence document as requested.


I was telling u with my exp n I got positive outcome fr that span too

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

sara26 said:


> My status has changed to asessment in progress more than a week
> But still no outcome...
> Worried on queries too!!!!


Hi sara26, I was searching this thread trying to find ppl who experienced what I am going through right now and found this post of yours.

My status changed to 'assessment in progress' on 18 May but so far no outcome. 

Can you please share how many days it took for you to receive the EA outcome after the change of status?


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

Oliveiras said:


> I am also waiting. Submitted to EA on 19th of December(MSA+RSE+fast track).The status has changed to "assessment in progress" 2 weeks ago, however I didn't get any email yet.


Hi Oliveira, can you please share how many days it took between the status change to the outcome? 

My status changed 3 days ago but do far no outcome.... It seems like everyone else gets their outcome in a matter of hours after the status changes to 'assessent in progress'......


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hello guys this is my first post in this forum.
i applied for EA fast track on 19th april electrical engineering (233311) but the status is still in qeued for assessment. when should i expect to get my outcome.

secondly, i havent uploaded any 3rd party evidence for my employment but i do have income tax returns for all the employment years that i have claimed. can i upload it now just to save time ? is the 3rd party evidence mandatory ? i have heared that when CO asks for additional documents it takes alot of time to get outcome after submitting the required documents.
Thanks


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello guys this is my first post in this forum.
> i applied for EA fast track on 19th april electrical engineering (233311) but the status is still in qeued for assessment. when should i expect to get my outcome.
> 
> secondly, i havent uploaded any 3rd party evidence for my employment but i do have income tax returns for all the employment years that i have claimed. can i upload it now just to save time ? is the 3rd party evidence mandatory ? i have heared that when CO asks for additional documents it takes alot of time to get outcome after submitting the required documents.
> Thanks


I applied on 3rd april and got my assessment outcome on 15th may, first CO contact was exactly after 26 days, he asked additional information and i replied the same day. it does not take long even if CO ask for additional information, as along as you provide them what they need. For the second part, it is mandatory to submit 3rd party DOCs if you are also applying for work experience assessment, CDR alone not necessary but they can ask if your episodes are based on professional experience and if in doubt (happened with a friend). P.S. I also applied for 233311 and im from pak


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello guys this is my first post in this forum.
> i applied for EA fast track on 19th april electrical engineering (233311) but the status is still in qeued for assessment. when should i expect to get my outcome.
> 
> secondly, i havent uploaded any 3rd party evidence for my employment but i do have income tax returns for all the employment years that i have claimed. can i upload it now just to save time ? is the 3rd party evidence mandatory ? i have heared that when CO asks for additional documents it takes alot of time to get outcome after submitting the required documents.
> Thanks


Hi Umar,

1) According to my calculation, you may expect either the outcome or request for additional documents on 24th or 25th May.

2) I also forgot to attach third party evidence for the employment with my application. In order to avoid any unnecessary delay, I contacted Engineer Australia CS team where Mr. Abhishek helped me in forwarding that missing document to my application assessor. You can write an e-mail to him,explain your situation, any message you want to convey to your assessor and the document. Here is his e-mail: [email protected]australia.org.au

3) I got positive outcome for electrical engineering (233311) with three years of experience.
3.1) Applied: 12th April (Fast Track)
3.2) Status changed to "Assessment-in-progress": 17th May (evening time)
3.3) Received request to re-scan my degree and transcript: 18th May (early morning)
3.4) Got positive outcome: 19th May (early morning)

4) I am also an electrical engineer and from Pakistan, nice to meet you^^

Good Luck, I hope it helps.

Regards,
Saad


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Hello,

I submitted my MSA CDR reports with Fast Track on 18 May, and the next day I saw the message below next to the "Start MSA Application"button in EA myPortal.

"Due to current demand, please be aware that your application is unlikely to be processed prior to the Skills Occupation List being reviewed on 1 July 2017 by the Australian Department of Education and Training which may lead to some occupational categories being removed from the list. This review is independent of Engineers Australia."

I wonder does this apply to my application?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Wingmaker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my MSA CDR reports with Fast Track on 18 May, and the next day I saw the message below next to the "Start MSA Application"button in EA myPortal.
> 
> ...


Well if your occupation is not flagged, I think you don't have to worry. Every year the list is updated and it comes into effect from 1st July. Flagged occupation may or may not be removed.
What is your occupation?
The thing is that as you have applied on 18th May, you may get positive outcome by the last week of June. If your occupation is not on the updated list (which I hope does not happen), there will be no point of skill assessment.
This is what EA wants to convey.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

nishish said:


> Well if your occupation is not flagged, I think you don't have to worry. Every year the list is updated and it comes into effect from 1st July. Flagged occupation may or may not be removed.
> What is your occupation?
> The thing is that as you have applied on 18th May, you may get positive outcome by the last week of June. If your occupation is not on the updated list (which I hope does not happen), there will be no point of skill assessment.
> This is what EA wants to convey.


Thanks, I nominated Telecommunications Engineer, hopefully the assessment can give positive outcome.


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

I saw it today, and Wingmaker asked the same question .


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Wingmaker said:


> Thanks, I nominated Telecommunications Engineer, hopefully the assessment can give positive outcome.


I wish that you get the positive outcome.

1. https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17 - list of flagged occupations for 2016-17

2. https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3 - occupation ceilings

From the above two links you can see which occupations are flagged for the year 2016-17 and what is the occupation ceiling for this year.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

satti said:


> I applied on 3rd april and got my assessment outcome on 15th may, first CO contact was exactly after 26 days, he asked additional information and i replied the same day. it does not take long even if CO ask for additional information, as along as you provide them what they need. For the second part, it is mandatory to submit 3rd party DOCs if you are also applying for work experience assessment, CDR alone not necessary but they can ask if your episodes are based on professional experience and if in doubt (happened with a friend). P.S. I also applied for 233311 and im from pak


thans for the reply sir nice to know that you are also from Pak best of luck for your EOI submission how many years of experience were assessed positively ?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Hi Umar,
> 
> 1) According to my calculation, you may expect either the outcome or request for additional documents on 24th or 25th May.
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you too Saad, what document did you provide as Third party evidence ?


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> Nice to meet you too Saad, what document did you provide as Third party evidence ?


I provided my certificate of income issued from National Tax Service (Korea).


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> I provided my certificate of income issued from National Tax Service (Korea).


i have income tax return certificates for all the years issued from FBR but they doesnt have employer`s name written on it anywhere.will it work as a 3rd party evidence for me ?


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> i have income tax return certificates for all the years issued from FBR but they doesnt have employer`s name written on it anywhere.will it work as a 3rd party evidence for me ?


According my information, third party evidence document should has your employer name written on it. 
Any other document which can provide evidence?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Thanks, I nominated Telecommunications Engineer, hopefully the assessment can give positive outcome.


2633 is exhausted for ths year..i hv applied for the same

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks, I applied for only cdr assessment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> According my information, third party evidence document should has your employer name written on it.
> Any other document which can provide evidence?


can you guide me about what other document can be provided in Pak as 3rd party evidence other than FBR tax return certificates.
thanks


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Are there anybody submitted to EA on/ after 18th April ? my status is till " Queued in Assessment "


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

aub123 said:


> Are there anybody submitted to EA on/ after 18th April ? my status is till " Queued in Assessment "


i applied on 11 April and got my outcome on 17 May, just 3 days 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## sanvnky (Apr 18, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Are there anybody submitted to EA on/ after 18th April ? my status is till " Queued in Assessment "


I applied on 18th April and my case just turned to "assessment in progress".


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

sanvnky said:


> I applied on 18th April and my case just turned to "assessment in progress".


Hi sanvnky, what is your occupation ? I am applying for Telecommunication Network Engineer.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Are there anybody submitted to EA on/ after 18th April ? my status is till " Queued in Assessment "


i applied on 19th april and my status is Queued.hopefully tomorrow it will change to assessment in progress.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Hi sanvnky, what is your occupation ? I am applying for Telecommunication Network Engineer.


best of luck bro please do share the outcome with us.thanks


----------



## sanvnky (Apr 18, 2017)

aub123 said:


> sanvnky said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on 18th April and my case just turned to "assessment in progress".
> ...


I applied for assessment in electronics engineering.


----------



## jamaicablue (May 22, 2017)

Hi,
I have applied to EA on 19th April 2017 (Fast Track) through CDR path, for Petroleum Engineering with 3+ years of experiences overseas. till now it shoes my status is Queued for Assessment !!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

jamaicablue said:


> Hi,
> I have applied to EA on 19th April 2017 (Fast Track) through CDR path, for Petroleum Engineering with 3+ years of experiences overseas. till now it shoes my status is Queued for Assessment !!


Are you aware that Petroleum Engineering occupation (233612) is neither on MLTSSL nor STSOL? 

You will not be able to apply for SC189 or SC190 even if you receive positive outcome.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice one Egyman, there are not many who actually take their time to search all these stuff to help other.

Anyways, I verified it too, the combined list clearly says, "excluding petroleum engineer". So, I don't see how one can get apply or what the point of skill assessment is.



Egyman said:


> Are you aware that Petroleum Engineering occupation (233612) is neither on MLTSSL nor STSOL?
> 
> You will not be able to apply for SC189 or SC190 even if you receive positive outcome.


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

My status just changed to Assessment in progress, feeling nervous


----------



## HussamD (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I have lodged my EA MSA application around two months ago on 27/3/2017 as a telecommunications engineer, however, I didn't use fast track. The status still shows as "Awaiting Assesment" Is it normal for my case? and do you have an idea how much time it takes to get the application processed for non "fast track" applicants?

Thanks!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

HussamD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my EA MSA application around two months ago on 27/3/2017 as a telecommunications engineer, however, I didn't use fast track. The status still shows as "Awaiting Assesment" Is it normal for my case? and do you have an idea how much time it takes to get the application processed for non "fast track" applicants?
> 
> Thanks!


It is normal.

It usually takes around 4 months for normal applications.


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First congratulations for yr success...I have applied before same occupation code and get rejected due to CDR similarity...I wrote all by myself...pls guide should I go for review..or apply after 12 month ban...I had 10 year experience in power sector as electrical engineer in utilities...pls give yr feedback

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Applied on: 12th April
> Additional Document Request: 18th May (re-scan the degree and upload again)
> ...


Hi can u pls advice me ,what if rejected for same occupation code due to CDR similarity....I had more than 10year experience in power sector as electrical engineer.thxs in advance

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

pradip said:


> Hi can u pls advice me ,what if rejected for same occupation code due to CDR similarity....I had more than 10year experience in power sector as electrical engineer.thxs in advance
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


I didn't understand, did you write CDRs about the same project?

In my case, I wrote CDRs about different projects but they were similar yet different. I think similarity is fine as long as CDRs are not exactly same (repeating the same project).

Since, you have 10 plus years of experience thus, I am hopeful you will get positive assessment. Also, power sector experience is as pure EE experience as it can get.

Best Wishes^^


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> I didn't understand, did you write CDRs about the same project?
> 
> In my case, I wrote CDRs about different projects but they were similar yet different. I think similarity is fine as long as CDRs are not exactly same (repeating the same project).
> 
> ...


Thxs.for yr response
Ce1 about drive installation and commissioning
Ce2 fault analysis of 10mva 66kv class power transformer
Ce3 design of earthing system substations.


Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

pradip said:


> Thxs.for yr response
> Ce1 about drive installation and commissioning
> Ce2 fault analysis of 10mva 66kv class power transformer
> Ce3 design of earthing system substations.
> ...


Ur application has been rejected because of plagiarism not because similarity between the three CDR.. u are thr best person to answer this question..if you have copied from somewhere or u went through CDR writing agencies then there might be a change that ur application can be rejected and putting ban for 12 months.. read the thread abour CDR writing all your doubts will be cleared


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

pradip said:


> Thxs.for yr response
> Ce1 about drive installation and commissioning
> Ce2 fault analysis of 10mva 66kv class power transformer
> Ce3 design of earthing system substations.
> ...


Oh I totally missed your earlier message about the rejection. I am sorry to hear that. If you or your agent (CDR writer) have plagiarized contents of your CDRs then that is the possible reason for the rejection. You can easily check your CDRs via online free plagiarism software / sites. If there is no plagiarism detected then you should go for appeal. One more thing, what did your assessor said in your rejection letter? If they have already found plagiarized contents in your application then you should wait until the ban is lifted then re-apply again. On a positive side, you will have 12 months to write perfect CDRs.

Please don't be discouraged as such an oversight can be made by anybody. Stay positive and try harder next time


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> can you guide me about what other document can be provided in Pak as 3rd party evidence other than FBR tax return certificates.
> thanks


Sorry for the late reply, I have sent you PM with detailed information.

Cheers


----------



## sanvnky (Apr 18, 2017)

HussamD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my EA MSA application around two months ago on 27/3/2017 as a telecommunications engineer, however, I didn't use fast track. The status still shows as "Awaiting Assesment" Is it normal for my case? and do you have an idea how much time it takes to get the application processed for non "fast track" applicants?
> 
> Thanks!


From EA website:

Current turnaround time for standard MSA applications
Non-accredited qualifications: *19 weeks* before application is assigned to a case officer.
Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications: *8 weeks *before application is assigned to a case officer.


----------



## sanvnky (Apr 18, 2017)

aub123 said:


> My status just changed to Assessment in progress, feeling nervous


Great! Keep us posted on the outcome. Mine is still in progress.


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I have a question. 

I am applying for EA to claim 8 year 4 months experience ( 1st job : 8 months, 2nd job: 7 years and 8 months) from 08/2007 to 2/2016

I am studying in Australia for my master degree, from 02/2016 till now. During this time, I am working for a company in my country as Telecommunication engineer ( but working remotely, 20hours/week). I have documents from the 3rd party organisation such as bank statement, labour contract, social insurance book.... 

Actually, I haven't claimed for the remotely working exp as mentioned. 

So now, after receiving the outcome from EA, if I want to claim this exp, what should I do ?


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question.
> 
> I am applying for EA to claim 8 year 4 months experience ( 1st job : 8 months, 2nd job: 7 years and 8 months) from 08/2007 to 2/2016
> ...


Hi aub123, if your assessment is already in progress why don'nt you try to claim for this exp now? By getting in touch to EA and asking to submit additional documents. That would make you score 15 + 5 due to experience in the points test....


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

HI Tomaz, 

I am trying to contact with my agent, however, this is a company, located in my country, ( not in Australia), therefore, I think I could not gain the Australian experience (5pt) . I only want to claim all the oversea experiences,

Have you received the outcome ?


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

aub123 said:


> HI Tomaz,
> 
> I am trying to contact with my agent, however, this is a company, located in my country, ( not in Australia), therefore, I think I could not gain the Australian experience (5pt) . I only want to claim all the oversea experiences,
> 
> Have you received the outcome ?


Not yet... The assessor asked for a better resolution passport photo, which I sent to my agent today and she submitted to EA like 3 hours ago. 

Therefore, yesterday the status was 'awaiting for information' and now it is back to 'assessment in progress'


----------



## sanvnky (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Folks, I just received a positive outcome on my MSA CDR application. Thanks for all your support and wish all the goodluck in your assessment as well!


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

sanvnky said:


> Hi Folks, I just received a positive outcome on my MSA CDR application. Thanks for all your support and wish all the goodluck in your assessment as well!


Congratulations!


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

sanvnky said:


> Hi Folks, I just received a positive outcome on my MSA CDR application. Thanks for all your support and wish all the goodluck in your assessment as well!


Congratulation Engineer


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

sanvnky said:


> Hi Folks, I just received a positive outcome on my MSA CDR application. Thanks for all your support and wish all the goodluck in your assessment as well!


Congrats Sanvnky. Have you received all years experience ?


----------



## hkcivilengineer (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your help, I applied MSA on 25-April-2017 and received the positive outcome with experience assessment by today. I added documents once and it was only 20 working days.

My degree assessment was under washington accord and I am a chartered member of engineer australia.


----------



## hkcivilengineer (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone have idea about the chance of getting invited if I submit EOI today with 60 marks for civil engineer? The next round of invitation is tomorrow.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

hkcivilengineer said:


> Anyone have idea about the chance of getting invited if I submit EOI today with 60 marks for civil engineer? The next round of invitation is tomorrow.


There is a good chance that u ll be invited tomorrow but again it depends upon number of applications in pipeline


----------



## sanvnky (Apr 18, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Congrats Sanvnky. Have you received all years experience ?


Hi Aub, Sorry I didn't apply for relevant employment assessment from EA because I am confident that my work experience (> 5 years & < 8 years) is very relevant to my occupation code and that DIBP should be able to accept it as it is.


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Definitely, there are more than 250 seats on your occupation list  

Good luck


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

sanvnky said:


> Hi Aub, Sorry I didn't apply for relevant employment assessment from EA because I am confident that my work experience (> 5 years & < 8 years) is very relevant to my occupation code and that DIBP should be able to accept it as it is.


Sanvnky, Are you sure that you can submit your visa application to DIBP without relevant employment assessment from EA ?


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

hkcivilengineer said:


> Anyone have idea about the chance of getting invited if I submit EOI today with 60 marks for civil engineer? The next round of invitation is tomorrow.


I certainly hope so! I'll probably miss next round. But hope to participate in the final 2 of 2016-17 yr.


----------



## sanvnky (Apr 18, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Sanvnky, Are you sure that you can submit your visa application to DIBP without relevant employment assessment from EA ?


Yeah, this is what I found in EA MSA booklet:

_4. Relevant Skilled Employment
Engineers Australia has been authorised by the Department of Immigraton and Border Protecton to provide an opinion about an applicant’s skilled employment claims as part of the skills assessment. However, the decision to award points for skilled employment remains with the Department of Immigraton and Border Protecton case ofcer, who
may also need to review claims of relevant employment gained subsequent to the formal assessment_

Based on the above and the fact that the EOI didnt ask me specifically for the relevant employment assessment in the application, I think I don't need it. Having said all of this, I might be wrong too..


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/939330-relevant-skilled-employment-ea.html

Please look into this thread, you are right, it is not mandatory, but it will be more complicated.


----------



## tonypcherian (Mar 22, 2017)

*Document verification*

During document verification does DIBP enquire about our previous employment with current employer ??


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I got the positive outcome this afternoon, thank you so much. Good luck for everyone


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

aub123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the positive outcome this afternoon, thank you so much. Good luck for everyone




Congrats Bro! Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

My status changed to Assesment in Progress this morning. How long before any outcome is recieved.?


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

I am just wondering, either engineer Australia will assess the work the experience during master degree or no? If there any rule then please just let me?

Thanks.


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the positive outcome this afternoon, thank you so much. Good luck for everyone


Very nice! Congratulations aub123!! :whoo:


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> My status changed to Assesment in Progress this morning. How long before any outcome is recieved.?


For me 1 day, So if the assessor doesn't make any clarification, you will receive it today. 

Cheers


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Guys please post if anyone of u will get invite in today's round 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

It changed to Awaiting applicant response. i applied through agent. plz tell me what it is


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> It changed to Awaiting applicant response. i applied through agent. plz tell me what it is


Hi,

It means either they want you to provide additional documents or re-scan previously attached document/s.

You can find that out by logging in to your Engineer Australia account and can check your assessor's (C0) comment there.

Good luck!


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hello 
i just recieved a response from CO and he asked for more information on one of my career episode.
here are His comments
*Your career episode is based on your professional experiences which does not demonstrate all the key competency elements. You did not demonstrate that how you designed the electrical network, what loading criteria was chosen, what international standards were taken into consideration. You need also to include a couple of snapshots of your calculation, software results and drawings*

i didnt include alot of technical stuff in my career episode because the MSA booklet Section C clearly states that *Do not present large amounts of technical material.*

i will revise my Career episode and will submit again hopefully in 3-4 days.

he also asked me to submit my income tax return certificates.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> It changed to Awaiting applicant response. i applied through agent. plz tell me what it is


hello Atif !
click the PROVIDE ADDITIONAL INFORMATION and you will know what information the assessor is asking. Best of luck
thanks


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Dear Friends, I got a below mail today from EA while they are assessing MSA. Pl guide what it means.


'Please be advised that for employment assessment third party employment supporting documents are required. If the documents are not available, then the employment will not be considered for assessment'.

Thanks


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Dear Friends, I got a below mail today from EA while they are assessing MSA. Pl guide what it means.
> 
> 
> 'Please be advised that for employment assessment third party employment supporting documents are required. If the documents are not available, then the employment will not be considered for assessment'.
> ...


 it means you have to provide one of these 
Provide the following third party documents in color scan pdf format for your employment verification:

1)The Income Tax Return Acknowledgement covering this entire employment period or
2) Employee's Old Age Benefit Institution Verification covering this entire employment period or
3) Employers Generated Income Tax Report illustrating your entire employment period for verification.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> it means you have to provide one of these
> Provide the following third party documents in color scan pdf format for your employment verification:
> 
> 1)The Income Tax Return Acknowledgement covering this entire employment period or
> ...


To be precise if you are from India then look for form 16, form 26AS or form 143(1) for that period ..u ll be sorted then


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Ur application has been rejected because of plagiarism not because similarity between the three CDR.. u are thr best person to answer this question..if you have copied from somewhere or u went through CDR writing agencies then there might be a change that ur application can be rejected and putting ban for 12 months.. read the thread abour CDR writing all your doubts will be cleared


No I haven't copied.but my job role and responsibilities are same due to utilities job profile.
What u suggest should I apply for review
I have all employer documents
Related to CDR episode

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Oh I totally missed your earlier message about the rejection. I am sorry to hear that. If you or your agent (CDR writer) have plagiarized contents of your CDRs then that is the possible reason for the rejection. You can easily check your CDRs via online free plagiarism software / sites. If there is no plagiarism detected then you should go for appeal. One more thing, what did your assessor said in your rejection letter? If they have already found plagiarized contents in your application then you should wait until the ban is lifted then re-apply again. On a positive side, you will have 12 months to write perfect CDRs.
> 
> Please don't be discouraged as such an oversight can be made by anybody. Stay positive and try harder next time


I think ban will be effective from date of outcome.pls confirm it.


Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Did u check for plagariasm urself before submitting??


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> To be precise if you are from India then look for form 16, form 26AS or form 143(1) for that period ..u ll be sorted then


HI dear, I dont have form16 as I started filling the income tax return after the this period.

Pl suggest of any other wayout ?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> HI dear, I dont have form16 as I started filling the income tax return after the this period.
> 
> Pl suggest of any other wayout ?


Do u have bank statements of that period but name of ur company should be there in those statements


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Do u have bank statements of that period but name of ur company should be there in those statements


It was in 2006 and even I have closed that Bank account. 

don't know what to do. pl suggest.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> It was in 2006 and even I have closed that Bank account.
> 
> don't know what to do. pl suggest.


Write a letter to the branch manager asking reopening of the dormant account and deposit some amount in that account..then u can request for statements


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

They want a more detailwd CPD and want to give me the designation of Telecom Network Engineer instead of Telecom Engineer. Any advise?


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

Experience in the last 10 years will only be considered. so dont bother about what is before 2007.



ravinder.529 said:


> It was in 2006 and even I have closed that Bank account.
> 
> don't know what to do. pl suggest.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> They want a more detailwd CPD and want to give me the designation of Telecom Network Engineer instead of Telecom Engineer. Any advise?


Telecom Engineer and Telecom Network Engineer, both are same. Take it without wasting even a second. And be thankful they did not put you in Engineering Technologist category, which is one bad place to be.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> They want a more detailwd CPD and want to give me the designation of Telecom Network Engineer instead of Telecom Engineer. Any advise?


Did u apply for 263312??

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

NOMADINAU said:


> Experience in the last 10 years will only be considered. so dont bother about what is before 2007.


HI, Thanks for reply. 
Pl elaborate this. If EA does not consider experience of anything before last 10 years and how it impact the number of years of experience.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

no i applied foe 263311 but they decided that it should be 263312


Kunwar ankush said:


> atif1987 said:
> 
> 
> > They want a more detailwd CPD and want to give me the designation of Telecom Networ5k Engineer instead of Telecom Engineer. Any advise?
> ...


----------



## jamaicablue (May 22, 2017)

hi Guys,
Today I have received a positive outcome from EA, Petroleum Engineer 233612, as all of you knew that Petroleum engineer has been removed totally and I can't even apply for 190 visa. what it my next step ?? 
Do I need to wait for July 2017 and might change the status of the occupation lists or is there any way to apply for a skilled visa other than 189 and 190 ?

I can't really know what is my next step for my situation, and I am working things out by myself without an agent


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

jamaicablue said:


> hi Guys,
> Today I have received a positive outcome from EA, Petroleum Engineer 233612, as all of you knew that Petroleum engineer has been removed totally and I can't even apply for 190 visa. what it my next step ??
> Do I need to wait for July 2017 and might change the status of the occupation lists or is there any way to apply for a skilled visa other than 189 and 190 ?
> 
> I can't really know what is my next step for my situation, and I am working things out by myself without an agent


I was really surprised when I read your previous post few days ago.

You can read my response here

Currently you have nothing to do except waiting, taking into consideration that probability for petroleum engineering occupation to be in 2017-2018 MLTSSL/STSOL is very very low.

This occupation was removed, as far I remember, in May 2016 which means 1 year ago! you had to do your search before proceeding with EA assessment.

However, there is no need to cry over the spilled milk, as all what you can do now is waiting for July 2017.

Best luck bro


----------



## jamaicablue (May 22, 2017)

Hi Egyman, 

I have read your earlier post but I can't reply as I am still new here. yes in July 2016 they have removed PR the list to apply for 189 visa but it was open for 190 visa. on 19th April 2017 when I applied to EA, on the same day PE was removed from 190 visa. I think the only open visa for my situation now is 187 which is not a skilled visa.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

I got your point now.

I suggest you keep waiting for July 2017 and meanwhile check your opportunities for immigration to New Zealand.


----------



## LPSK (May 25, 2017)

Hi guys, 
My husband submitted his CDR (fast track) on 19th April, Chemical Engineer 233111. See below for the Assessor's comment we saw on the application page on 23rd May. 

"Your education and overall application support an outcome of Industrial Engineer (ANZCO 233511) or Engineering Technologist(233914). Please select one of these two outcomes for award. If you not make a nomination, you will be awarded Industrial Engineer as best supported by your overall application. "NOTE: A response is required within 30 days otherwise your application will be finalised. The application will NOT be returned again for further information."

So, we replied within no more than an hour saying that we would like to have the outcome as an Industrial Engineer. but so far no outcome.

Can anybody guess how long it'll take more? Is there anybody who experienced similar kind of situation?


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

2633 is what matters
263311 and 263312 come under the same quota and there is no reason why you should not take it. Anyways the quota is finished and we have to wait for new quota in july. but 190 is there so apply for that




atif1987 said:


> no i applied foe 263311 but they decided that it should be 263312


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

LPSK said:


> Hi guys,
> My husband submitted his CDR (fast track) on 19th April, Chemical Engineer 233111. See below for the Assessor's comment we saw on the application page on 23rd May.
> 
> "Your education and overall application support an outcome of Industrial Engineer (ANZCO 233511) or Engineering Technologist(233914). Please select one of these two outcomes for award. If you not make a nomination, you will be awarded Industrial Engineer as best supported by your overall application. "NOTE: A response is required within 30 days otherwise your application will be finalised. The application will NOT be returned again for further information."
> ...


Most probably by next day


----------



## LPSK (May 25, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Most probably by next day



But, we've been waiting for 3 days now. Today is the 4th day. 
Do you think we should contact Engineers Australia?


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

NOMADINAU said:


> Experience in the last 10 years will only be considered. so dont bother about what is before 2007.


Hello dears,

Pl give more clarity on this. How my total no of years of experience will be calculated by EA. What about my experience which is more than 10 years a ago.


Thanks


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

LPSK said:


> But, we've been waiting for 3 days now. Today is the 4th day.
> Do you think we should contact Engineers Australia?


sometimes the assessor does not take up the case for many days once he asks query. Happened with me as well. Call EA and ask customer care representative to connect you to your assessor by mentioning ur EA case ID. Once you are in contact, let the assessor know that you have replied to the query and waiting for the outcome. You ll get the outcome same or next day. I did that and got my outcome next day.


----------



## LPSK (May 25, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> sometimes the assessor does not take up the case for many days once he asks query. Happened with me as well. Call EA and ask customer care representative to connect you to your assessor by mentioning ur EA case ID. Once you are in contact, let the assessor know that you have replied to the query and waiting for the outcome. You ll get the outcome same or next day. I did that and got my outcome next day.


Thank you very much Shuaib  It seems that same has happened with us. 
We'll try contacting our assessor


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> sometimes the assessor does not take up the case for many days once he asks query. Happened with me as well. Call EA and ask customer care representative to connect you to your assessor by mentioning ur EA case ID. Once you are in contact, let the assessor know that you have replied to the query and waiting for the outcome. You ll get the outcome same or next day. I did that and got my outcome next day.


that's true,they took time to respond to my friend after submission of additional documents


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

I submitted my application to EA on 25th of April, I got my positive Migration Skills Assessment today!!! It took exactly one month.


----------



## yousuf008 (Jun 3, 2016)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I have sent you PM with detailed information.
> 
> Cheers


do we still have to submit tax returns / additional docs if we are not getting our experience assessed by EA


----------



## yousuf008 (Jun 3, 2016)

congrats , im currently writing my cdr and each is based on different projects i was involved in specific time period , rather than individual projects will it be ok or should i change it .


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

Hello friends,

Wanted to share my current progress here and check if this happened to anyone else.

- 13Apr17: Applied through fast track (MSA including RSA);
- 18May17: Change in status from 'awaiting assessment' to 'assessment in progress';
- 22May17: Status change to 'awaiting information'. My agent told me the assessor requested a better resolution Passport Style Photo;
- 23May17: Submitted the photo and status changed to 'assessment in progress';
- 25May17: Another change to 'awaiting information'. My agent contacted me and informed that the assessor now wants me to rewrite the Personal Engineering Activity of Career Episode 2 and include such things as: 1. how you applied your engineering knowledge and skills 2. strategies devised by you include any original or creative design work. to show your competencies of engineering activities
- 25May17: Sent the modified CE2 to my agent for her to submit to EA.

Did anyone go through something similar? Like getting 2 different requests for information/additional docs?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

You are scaring me


TomazJimenez said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Wanted to share my current progress here and check if this happened to anyone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

yousuf008 said:


> congrats , im currently writing my cdr and each is based on different projects i was involved in specific time period , rather than individual projects will it be ok or should i change it .




That's fine. Quoting from EA leaflet that Career Episode could be anh project or a particular job, a duty you took for a period of time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashter2000 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi,

I am in similar situation...

Applied Fast Track: 13 Apr 17
Status changed to "Assessment in Progress": 17 May 17
Got a request for a) letter from direct manager listing 5 duties, and b) last 6 months pay slip: 21 May 17
Submitted the documents: 22 May 17; Status changed to "Assessment in-progress"

Still waiting ....!



______________________
Applied Fast Track: 13/04/17
IELTS: 13/05/17 (L:8, R:8, W:8, S:8.5)


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi guys

For the purpose of getting my skills assessed quickly with EA I have a question with regards to CDR career episodes.

It is required for career episodes, that are based on work experience, to be supported by evidence. Now, 2 of my CE's are based on undergraduate work (1: A project for a company as a obligatory subject by university and 2: My final graduation thesis I wrote for a company). Because they took place during my studies I will not present any evidence.

Those CE's are more of a hybrid of both work and university course work. Is it necessary to provide any evidence?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> For the purpose of getting my skills assessed quickly with EA I have a question with regards to CDR career episodes.
> 
> ...


Dear emp0mat;12560514

If your are planning to claim experience which is skills +experience assessment then the projects/career episodes should be work related.Otherwise if you want to use academic projects then you will only assess skills.Yes work related projects must be supported otherwise it will be counted.

Regards

Erick


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Erick,
I do understand that. I ticked the box for Skills Assessment only on EA.com because I can't provide the minimum of 3 years overseas experience.

The career episode that is focussed on my actual job will be supported by my employment contract letter.

The other two career episodes contain detailed description of the tasks I carried out during the last year of my studying program. However, the tasks given to me by university had to be performed within a company. So, I ended up working for a company during the final year while accomplishing tasks towards my degree. After all, they see the marks I achieved for those tasks in my academic transcript, so I thought it might not be necessary to provide evidence, am I right?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> Thanks Erick,
> I do understand that. I ticked the box for Skills Assessment only on EA.com because I can't provide the minimum of 3 years overseas experience.
> 
> The career episode that is focussed on my actual job will be supported by my employment contract letter.
> ...


That is ok,so long as you mentioned that the project that you did was for university but you did the project in company setup


----------



## LPSK (May 25, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> sometimes the assessor does not take up the case for many days once he asks query. Happened with me as well. Call EA and ask customer care representative to connect you to your assessor by mentioning ur EA case ID. Once you are in contact, let the assessor know that you have replied to the query and waiting for the outcome. You ll get the outcome same or next day. I did that and got my outcome next day.


Early morning today, we got the positive outcome. Thank you guys. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

LPSK said:


> Early morning today, we got the positive outcome. Thank you guys. :fingerscrossed:


How many years of work experience does he have?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

LPSK said:


> Early morning today, we got the positive outcome. Thank you guys. :fingerscrossed:


Congrats mate.


----------



## LPSK (May 25, 2017)

nishish said:


> How many years of work experience does he have?


He did not assess his work experience mate. Only CDR assessment.


----------



## damsey64 (May 11, 2017)

I applied for MSA CDR route on 13th April for Civil Engineering Professional but later inform EA to change it to Civil Engineering Draftperson & use my advanced diploma gained in 2007 for me to claim work experience from 2009 when i started my current job which he obliged and only requested for some documents. My assessment came out positive on the 22nd May for Civil Engineering draftperson. I want to ask if anybody has the experience of claiming experience point with DIBP without EA RSA & also will EA or DIBP remove the years of studying for master degree from my experience since it's fully sponsored and was during part of work experience period i want to claim?


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

If you are claiming exp you need to have two projects from work
If you are not you can take from work or college as you wish
These cdrs must prove your skills needed for the proposed job
So just make sure you write them to demonstrate the required skills as mentioned in anzco





emp0mat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> For the purpose of getting my skills assessed quickly with EA I have a question with regards to CDR career episodes.
> 
> ...


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

Dont worry 
If they ask for more information you are in write path 
Please provide them what extra information asked for you will get a positive response
Be cautious and provide a good updated reply.
They are asking to help you.



TomazJimenez said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Wanted to share my current progress here and check if this happened to anyone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

EA dont have an issue with your exp before 10 years.
I think they will access it.
However, there is no use as Dibp gives only points for exp in the last 10 years.
Now if you dont have any other use than applying 189/190/489 visa, you dont need to worry about that exp. Please check this in skill select



ravinder.529 said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> Pl give more clarity on this. How my total no of years of experience will be calculated by EA. What about my experience which is more than 10 years a ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

LPSK said:


> Early morning today, we got the positive outcome. Thank you guys. :fingerscrossed:


Congratulation


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Just Recieved a Positive outcome from EA. thanks everyone here for good advise


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Just Recieved a Positive outcome from EA. thanks everyone here for good advise


Congratulations!!


----------



## prank123 (Jun 7, 2016)

No. i have wrote all my case myself. can u suggest some free plagiarism software.except turitin and viper as former is paid and later is not available in indid.


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

If you have written yourself without refering to examples then submitt it confidently. No need for a check




prank123 said:


> No. i have wrote all my case myself. can u suggest some free plagiarism software.except turitin and viper as former is paid and later is not available in indid.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

damsey64 said:


> I applied for MSA CDR route on 13th April for Civil Engineering Professional but later inform EA to change it to Civil Engineering Draftperson & use my advanced diploma gained in 2007 for me to claim work experience from 2009 when i started my current job which he obliged and only requested for some documents. My assessment came out positive on the 22nd May for Civil Engineering draftperson. I want to ask if anybody has the experience of claiming experience point with DIBP without EA RSA & also will EA or DIBP remove the years of studying for master degree from my experience since it's fully sponsored and was during part of work experience period i want to claim?



Since 2007 your W.E assessed based on diploma gained as you say, EA do not bother what you did after that.

You can claim Exp points without EA RSA when you have full set of documents to prove your claim.

Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ravinder.529 said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> Pl give more clarity on this. How my total no of years of experience will be calculated by EA. What about my experience which is more than 10 years a ago.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter, if you want they assess all or you can advice them ...if you do not want to.


----------



## TomazJimenez (May 16, 2017)

TomazJimenez said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Wanted to share my current progress here and check if this happened to anyone else.
> 
> ...


Hello, my friends! 

My agent uploaded the file earlier today and I received the outcome 1 hour ago!!

I still did not see the outcome letter but the status has changed to Competent!:whoo:

Thank you very much to all of you guys and I wish us all good luck!


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

*Multiple Assessments from Engineers Australia*

Hi guys,

I got an positive EA outcome for ANZSCO 233913 (biomedical engineer) after writing a CDR for my qualifications.
Since this occupation is pro rata, I want a new skill assessment for 233311 (electrical engineer) since 90% of my course work was EE.

Do I have to write a new CDR with all new career episodes or can I keep 1 and change 2?

What do u guys think?

Regards!


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

prank123 said:


> No. i have wrote all my case myself. can u suggest some free plagiarism software.except turitin and viper as former is paid and later is not available in indid.




In my opinion, there's nothing free for accessing their database and it's not too costly for this stuff. You can buy at writecheck.com, patented with the same owner of turnitin, it's only 8$ per document upload (so 3 CEs would cost 24$), after getting similarities result, you can revise and upload for rechecking up to 3 times. With this service, Your document will not be stored on their database. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

Any idea on the possible fate of Electronics Engineer in MLTSOL next year?


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an positive EA outcome for ANZSCO 233913 (biomedical engineer) after writing a CDR for my qualifications.
> Since this occupation is pro rata, I want a new skill assessment for 233311 (electrical engineer) since 90% of my course work was EE.
> ...


I'm also trying something similar, in my case, I'm planning to apply for Telecommunication Engineer. I've already got Electronics Engineer positive assessment. 

I sent an email to EA yesterday, I'm waiting for their response.

I think it is possible to prepare another CDR and get it certified.

I will get back to you as soon as EA replies me.


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Please tell me the time period taken by EA for assessing skills through General way and by Fastrack way.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

prasadvarma said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please tell me the time period taken by EA for assessing skills through General way and by Fastrack way.


General way=4 months +(plus)
Fastrack way=26-35 days


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

RICTON said:


> General way=4 months +(plus)
> Fastrack way=26-35 days


Thanks mate


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi , I need advice from all you. I myself have applied under 263111(network n system admin) and I was planning to have assesment done for my wife to gain partners point under 233411.
She has no experience in this field , and has Diploma of Electronics. before any accord was signed.

Kindly help me with your experience and insight as what path I need to take . I have see Engineer Australia site , and I am not sure if they will provide positive feedback due to no - experience. Is their anyone who faced same challenges and can advice me.

*Do they asses Diploma ?
Do they asses with 'no -experience' for partners point?*


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

*Deciding a path for skill/qualification assessment*

Hello everyone, 

I am writing on behalf of my brother. He is a civil engineer graduated in 2013. After that he completed his MBA in finance in 2016 and started working in the finance domain thereafter he has been working in the Finance domain for last 11 months. 
Now he is planning to look his prospects of moving to Australia and explore what avenues he could fit in.

My queries are:

1. Can he aim for an assessment from EA with his Civil Engineering degree even though he has never worked in the engineering domain in his career and it has been 4 years since he graduated?

2a. If yes, and if gets a positive assessment, will this pose any suspicion or create any sorts of issues when he applies for the visa since the form 80 would require him to justify what he did in the time period of 2014-17; wherein he'll have to tell that he completed his MBA and is employed in finance domain; which will be a mis match for what has been assessed for and the work he actually does?

2b. If, No. What other possible avenues he can explore?

Thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

prasadvarma said:


> Thanks mate


Which CDR path are you planning to apply fast track or normal and under which Engineering


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an positive EA outcome for ANZSCO 233913 (biomedical engineer) after writing a CDR for my qualifications.
> Since this occupation is pro rata, I want a new skill assessment for 233311 (electrical engineer) since 90% of my course work was EE.
> ...


Yes.
Write new C.Es, correlate them with the occupation you wanna be assessed.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Hi , I need advice from all you. I myself have applied under 263111(network n system admin) and I was planning to have assesment done for my wife to gain partners point under 233411.
> She has no experience in this field , and has Diploma of Electronics. before any accord was signed.
> 
> Kindly help me with your experience and insight as what path I need to take . I have see Engineer Australia site , and I am not sure if they will provide positive feedback due to no - experience. Is their anyone who faced same challenges and can advice me.
> ...


Yes, they do asses Diploma. But you should be careful - since its not bachelor degree, it will be another qualification (may be technician, refer to EA booklet to confirm this, last pages), so you better ensure that this qualification is in the skilled ocupation list (same as yours).

Yes, they do assess with "no-experience".

Your partner doesnt have to have any experience, only assessed education. You will have to provide her diploma, assessment and english test results to claim points. No work experience proof required.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

finally I got positive feedback from EA today. now I have 65 pts and will submit eoi shortly.
Im an industrial engineer.
any rough idea whether I can get an invitation by 2018 March ?
I will also try pte to get 79+


----------



## mohit.kalra84 (May 4, 2017)

Is there a delay in visa grants in the month of May-June. I have submitted my PCC (pressed the final button) on 20th May 17 but still, no CO has been assigned. Anyone else in a similar situation and does anyone knows how long is the waiting period? I have read timelines of many people, mostly people have got visa grant after a month's time.


----------



## deleyi20 (Jul 19, 2016)

Guys, Can Someone Fill in an EOI while expecting his outcome grant from an assessing body?

Can it be seen as a red flag?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

deleyi20 said:


> Guys, Can Someone Fill in an EOI while expecting his outcome grant from an assessing body?
> 
> Can it be seen as a red flag?


I think its better to wait your outcome first.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

deleyi20 said:


> Guys, Can Someone Fill in an EOI while expecting his outcome grant from an assessing body?
> 
> Can it be seen as a red flag?


I think you cannot fill the EOI before skill assessment because the day you fill the EOI, you should reach the points that you have claimed. Since you have not yet got the outcome and the points for it, I think you cannot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am writing on behalf of my brother. He is a civil engineer graduated in 2013. After that he completed his MBA in finance in 2016 and started working in the finance domain thereafter he has been working in the Finance domain for last 11 months.
> Now he is planning to look his prospects of moving to Australia and explore what avenues he could fit in.
> ...


First he has to decide what career will he pursue in Australia 
Civil engineer or in the financial domain. ?

I don't think he Can get a positive assessment in either of the fields without both relevant degree or substantial experience 
In civil he has no experience and in finance ne has no degree and too little experience 

Let him proceed in the career for a few years in India and gain some experience and once he has settled, you can try for his PR

He will have to declare that he has done his MBA when he applies for the PR as he will have to fill form 80 which will require him to fill all his educational details and how he spent every year of his life
So better to declare it upfront even when going for skills assessment 

Cheers


----------



## HussamD (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi All, 

Is there a way to upgrade my CDR assessment application from regular to fast track after I have lodged my application? I have submitted my papers more than two months ago, and I am worried that it is going to be delayed a lot more.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

*Fast track*



HussamD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a way to upgrade my CDR assessment application from regular to fast track after I have lodged my application? I have submitted my papers more than two months ago, and I am worried that it is going to be delayed a lot more.


Yes, there is a way to fast track your original non-fast track application. There is a from, the link of which you can get from engineer Australia website.
These are the current turnaround times as advertised by EA on their website.

Normal mode-
Non-accredited qualifications: 19 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications: 8 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.

Fast track mode-
Remember, you can reduce this turnaround time and have your application assigned to a case officer in 15 days with the fast track service.
Please be aware of the following:
The current turnaround time is 26 working days due to higher than expected demand during the holiday period

Now, you can decide for yourself whether to fast track your application or not.


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

Seniors please give your opinion:

I have prepared all the documents for my VISA 189. However, for medical test I have to wait for at least one month as all the hospitals are fully booked for this month. Can I lodge my VISA now and do my medical check-up in July? Will it delay my VISA?
OR 
Should I go to nearest country where I can take medical exam right away?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Seniors please give your opinion:
> 
> I have prepared all the documents for my VISA 189. However, for medical test I have to wait for at least one month as all the hospitals are fully booked for this month. Can I lodge my VISA now and do my medical check-up in July? Will it delay my VISA?
> OR
> Should I go to nearest country where I can take medical exam right away?


Normally the CO will look at your application for the 1st time only after 2/3 weeks of submission 
From your post it appears that you have still not filed your application 

So in my opinion, book the 1st available slot and request the hospital to inform you in case there is any cancellations 
It's quite common for applicants to postpone their tests in case they have fever or cold etc.

I don't think it is worthwhile going to another country just to get the medical done given this time frame

Cheers


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

bulop said:


> finally I got positive feedback from EA today. now I have 65 pts and will submit eoi shortly.
> Im an industrial engineer.
> any rough idea whether I can get an invitation by 2018 March ?
> I will also try pte to get 79+


What was your timeline ? I mean when did you apply , and in how many days did they respond ? It would help future applicants


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

HussamD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a way to upgrade my CDR assessment application from regular to fast track after I have lodged my application? I have submitted my papers more than two months ago, and I am worried that it is going to be delayed a lot more.


Here is link to convert to fasttrack

https://engineersaustralia.secure.force.com/FastTrackMSA/


----------



## alekhine (Mar 27, 2017)

Today I've got my positive outcome today as a Plant&production engineer (233513), relevant experience 9+ years.

This is the timeline: 
Applied on 5th May, 
asked for document on 4th June. replied on 6th June,
positive outcome on 7th June.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

*documents*



alekhine said:


> Today I've got my positive outcome today as a Plant&production engineer (233513), relevant experience 9+ years.
> 
> This is the timeline:
> Applied on 5th May,
> ...


Buddy can you provide me list of documents u have submitted for EA assessment?

So far I have 
CE1,CE2,CE3, Professional Summary.
CV, CPD,
B.Tech Certificate & Marks Memo,
Employment Reference, Work Authorizations in USA

Do I need fill any declarations or affidavits as it is not mentioned on MSA Check list?


----------



## alekhine (Mar 27, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> Buddy can you provide me list of documents u have submitted for EA assessment?
> 
> So far I have
> CE1,CE2,CE3, Professional Summary.
> ...


I performed my application through MARA registered agent and these are the documents that I provided to the agent: (Documents that were not in English were translated by a certified interpreter)

IELTS Result
Passport
Photo
Career episode 1-2-3
Summary Statement
Reference Letter from employer
CV
CPD 
Training Certificates mentioned in CPD list
Payslips for last 3 months
3rd party document (social security report for entire employment period)
B.Sc. Diploma
B.Sc. Transkript


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Reference Letter*



alekhine said:


> I performed my application through MARA registered agent and these are the documents that I provided to the agent: (Documents that were not in English were translated by a certified interpreter)
> 
> IELTS Result
> Passport
> ...


I have worked with 4 companys
Company A 2009 May to Oct 2010
Company B Oct 2010 to Nov 2012
Company C Aug 2013 to Sep 2014
Company D Sep 2014 to Current

I have employment reference form other employers A, b and C. 
Do I need to submit employment reference letter from Company D, is it ok, If I submit an affidavit or statuary declaration from my supervisor-but this will not be on Company letter head.


----------



## alekhine (Mar 27, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> I have worked with 4 companys
> Company A 2009 May to Oct 2010
> Company B Oct 2010 to Nov 2012
> Company C Aug 2013 to Sep 2014
> ...


If you are going to claim experience points from an emplyment period, you have to provide a Reference letter written on the official company letterhead of employer to:
• Indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email, website addresses and issue date.

Please see Migration Skills Assessment Booklet 2016 page 29 for details.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello, I need an advice, I submitted my application as engineering manager on 27 Apr and it remained queued for assessment for a while and then on 30 May it came in process, on 02 June EA asked for rescan of my MS degree and a clarification regarding one of my reference letter, I sent the answer the same day. However it's been in process since then and nothing after that. My question is that assessor asks for rescan of a document after complete assessment of the application or he just scrolls through it first and when rescan document is sent he starts detailed assessment. I have been waiting whole week for a positive outcome but there is nothing so far, anyone plz put a light on, regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alekhine said:


> Today I've got my positive outcome today as a Plant&production engineer (233513), relevant experience 9+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi friends, I got a reply from EA that "" This is a work conducted by Engineering Associate or technologist not a professional engineer. Provide a new Career episode that is written according to the ANZSCO definition of Professional electrical engineer ""
In another statement they have mentioned that"" this work experience is not as a professional electrical engineer and the payment is below the market rate for a professional engineer. Consequently, it can't be recognized as relevant skilled employment""

What is the meaning of the payment is low? Have anyone encountered such situation before? Plz suggest what to do?


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

I had applied for assessment with EA under the electronics engineer category. I had submitted 2 CE based on my engg projects and one based on telecom exp.
The assessor requested to provide new career episodes based on core competency . I will be submitting new ce based on telecom exp. 
Do I need to change the category from electronics engg to telecom engg for assessment. Can I do that? 
Do i need to mention in additional comments to assessor why i applied under the electronics category?
Just to let you know, I am just getting my degree assessed and not work exp, for spouse points. 

Pls advice. 

Rgds


----------



## Rakhima (Apr 18, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> Hello, I need an advice, I submitted my application as engineering manager on 27 Apr and it remained queued for assessment for a while and then on 30 May it came in process, on 02 June EA asked for rescan of my MS degree and a clarification regarding one of my reference letter, I sent the answer the same day. However it's been in process since then and nothing after that. My question is that assessor asks for rescan of a document after complete assessment of the application or he just scrolls through it first and when rescan document is sent he starts detailed assessment. I have been waiting whole week for a positive outcome but there is nothing so far, anyone plz put a light on, regards


I am also facing similar scenario as you mentioned and awaiting the reply from EA. However, I have contacted them through over the phone conversation and one of the service officer told me that I may take up to 3 weeks that means 15 days to get the outcome. hopefully awaiting in every moments with out sleepless night.

Application Submitted (Fast Track) - 3rd of May 2017

Application Status change to Assessment in Progress - 31st May 2017 (Evening)

Assessor contact for Additional Information - 2nd June 2017 ( Afternoon) 

Replied to Assessor with relevant information - 3rd June 2017 (Evening)

Awaiting for outcome --------------------------------


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

kansas said:


> Hi friends, I got a reply from EA that "" This is a work conducted by Engineering Associate or technologist not a professional engineer. Provide a new Career episode that is written according to the ANZSCO definition of Professional electrical engineer ""
> In another statement they have mentioned that"" this work experience is not as a professional electrical engineer and the payment is below the market rate for a professional engineer. Consequently, it can't be recognized as relevant skilled employment""
> 
> What is the meaning of the payment is low? Have anyone encountered such situation before? Plz suggest what to do?


What is the Yearly Payment Submitted for EA.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

I was contacted again by EA and again my assessor asked me to send MS degree again as due to some error in the site the better scan version was not visible, again he asked for same reference letter with job descriptions but job descriptions were already on the reference letter he had not seen, also he asked for additional employment proofs, I sent them again today, fingers crossed again


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Maggi23 said:


> I had applied for assessment with EA under the electronics engineer category. I had submitted 2 CE based on my engg projects and one based on telecom exp.
> 
> The assessor requested to provide new career episodes based on core competency . I will be submitting new ce based on telecom exp.
> 
> ...




Write your CE based on which occupation you want to be assessed as


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

kansas said:


> Hi friends, I got a reply from EA that "" This is a work conducted by Engineering Associate or technologist not a professional engineer. Provide a new Career episode that is written according to the ANZSCO definition of Professional electrical engineer ""
> In another statement they have mentioned that"" this work experience is not as a professional electrical engineer and the payment is below the market rate for a professional engineer. Consequently, it can't be recognized as relevant skilled employment""
> 
> What is the meaning of the payment is low? Have anyone encountered such situation before? Plz suggest what to do?




Payment means salary.


If possible,

Take an explanation from HR that it's not below market rate but there are variations according to region we work , depending upon cost of living of that particular region one will get paid as engineering salaries are not on fixed Slab.

Request HR to include all benefits that you are entitled to in that letter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi everyone. I have applied to EA on 10th may and got a 'additional documents required' reply yesterday. They asked for tax certificate for 5 yrs. I already gave 2 in the application . Apart from that initial year was not taxable. So, what should i do? Should i send the ones i have once again and explain about the yrs that wasnt taxable? And how many times i can reply to the additional docs query? They gave time till 7 july. I gave more third party docs but they just asked about tax papers again.


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

*Points for education in EOI*

Hi,
I'm still awaiting assessment from my CDR pathway application with EA. 

As I'm going to lodge my EOI and future applicationwithout an agent I rely on some help of you guys 

On SkillSelect it asks for the following:

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?*

Yes/No

I tick yes on this one as I have studied Civil Engineering. So far so good.

Now, the information I have provided for this looks the following:

*Qualification* | Diplomingenieur
*Course name* | Civil Engineering
*Institution name* | Technische Universität Dresden
*Country* | GERMANY
*Campus* | -
*Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)* | 01/10/2008
*Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)* | 09/08/2013

Explanation: Diplomingenieur (Dipl.-Ing.) is the equivalent to a 5 year program Bachelor or even Master's degree. As I said I'm still awaiting assessment.

For *Qualification* I had to choose from a list with answer options like Bachelors, Masters, Honours or Doctoral Degree. I chose "other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority" and then filled in "Diplomingenieur" as the name of my qualification.

Is that the right information to fill in the education page or shall I fill in the type of degree that is going to be assessed by EA (possibly Bachelors Degree in Science, Business or Technology)?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

emp0mat said:


> Hi,
> I'm still awaiting assessment from my CDR pathway application with EA.
> 
> As I'm going to lodge my EOI and future applicationwithout an agent I rely on some help of you guys
> ...



Two Options.


1). wait till EA assessment of suitable qualification
2) you fill your EOI, do not submit, keep it in draft, once your receive EA assessment, you can update your EOI and submit.

If I were you, I would wait till EA assessment outcome


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

*Employment history*

Thanks JP Mosa.

I scanned the forum for employment history and EOI help, but there's not much information.

My overseas experience sums up to less than 3 years of relevant skilled employment. Now, I will provide my employment details for the last 10 years and tick yes for the relevant recent employers. In my MSA with EA I have not asked for an assessment of employment, because I can't claim points for it anyways since it's less than 3 years. Is the DIBP asking for evidence of my relevant employment even though I'm not claiming more than three years?

Shall I rather tick NO for all employment history to avoid questions?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

emp0mat said:


> Thanks JP Mosa.
> 
> I scanned the forum for employment history and EOI help, but there's not much information.
> 
> ...




If you do not want to claim points, tick "NO", so that you can avoid the necessity of providing the employment docs.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

alekhine said:


> Today I've got my positive outcome today as a Plant&production engineer (233513), relevant experience 9+ years.
> 
> This is the timeline:
> Applied on 5th May,
> ...


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Congrats mate.


Hello Sir, which document you had submitted for assessment? 

Please let me know in the details.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Dear Friends, I got a below mail today from EA while they are assessing MSA. Pl guide what it means.
> 
> 
> 'Please be advised that for employment assessment third party employment supporting documents are required. If the documents are not available, then the employment will not be considered for assessment'.
> ...


What you did in this case?


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

*Cdr*

I was filling up MSA form and i encountered "Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority". I don't know what document to upload?
I am applying under CDR pathway and completed my engineering from UPTU(Uttar Pradesh Technical University).
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

tusharparashar said:


> I was filling up MSA form and i encountered "Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority". I don't know what document to upload?
> I am applying under CDR pathway and completed my engineering from UPTU(Uttar Pradesh Technical University).
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks in advance


The "Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority" means the engineering body that gives license to a particular engineer to work at a particular designation in the country. In some countries, this license is mandatory to work as an engineer, however, it is not mandatory in India. Example- I am a chemical engineer and my licensing authority is IIche but its license is not mandatory. So, this document is useful but not mandatory.


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

nishish said:


> The "Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority" means the engineering body that gives license to a particular engineer to work at a particular designation in the country. In some countries, this license is mandatory to work as an engineer, however, it is not mandatory in India. Example- I am a chemical engineer and my licensing authority is IIche but its license is not mandatory. So, this document is useful but not mandatory.


thanks bro. really appreciate ur help.


----------



## damsey64 (May 11, 2017)

Hi,
Anyone knows the time it's take EA for additional work experience assessment after initial educational assessment?

Thanks


----------



## ashter2000 (Apr 20, 2017)

On average it takes anywhere between 30-40 working days.

Cheers


----------



## damsey64 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks, that too much. I expect it to be lower than initial assessment, since it's additional service & not mandatory.
I would have forgo it if not for not that I am not clear about my years of experience calculation. In between my start of my present work & now, I went 4 study abroad although I didn't use d qualification for the education assessment but include it as part of CPD. I am not sure if DIPB will deduct it from my experience point claim. If anybody has an idea of these situation please help.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

damsey64 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone knows the time it's take EA for additional work experience assessment after initial educational assessment?
> 
> Thanks


If assessor asks some query regarding your work experience and demand any additional docs, you might get the outcome in next day after providing the required docs as a best case. As worse case, you might ve to wait around 3 weeks to hear from your assessor after providing asked docs.


----------



## damsey64 (May 11, 2017)

Ok, Thanks.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Dear All,
I got a positive outcome today. Thanks to all the members for unconditional support.


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

ravinder.529 said:


> Dear All,
> I got a positive outcome today. Thanks to all the members for unconditional support.


Congratulations 
What are the 3rd party evidence presented 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> damsey64 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 hi shuaib, I have been asked three times by assessor to submit different documents, last time he asked was last Friday, I replied on Sunday with the documents. However, I don't understand the logic of three weeks, when I have provided all documents he wanted then why he has to take three more weeks, is it to agonise me? And what special others have done that they deserve positive assessment in 30 days and I have not done so I deserve this terrible wait as it's 50 days running now in my application. Can't really get it, could u plz enlighten?


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I submitted CDR + experience assessment (NOT fast track) to EA on 3 may 2017. My status is "queed for assessment" since 41 days. How many more days i have to wait for outcome ??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I submitted CDR + experience assessment (NOT fast track) to EA on 3 may 2017. My status is "queed for assessment" since 41 days. How many more days i have to wait for outcome ??
> 
> Thanks in advance.




You have to wait 19 weeks According to info on EA website. Let's fast track to release the anxiety. Only approximate 200$ more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello dear forum members!
Have someone from you received assessment outcomes from EA for two different occupations? In other words, did someone make two different/separate applications and got positive outcomes for both?


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi everyone...EA asked me to resubmit Income tax certificates once again for the employment period for experience assessment. I will resubmit these. I have one relevant concern: Can i present any other document along with income tax papers. or i should stick to only what i asked for?
Can i contact EA prior to sending/uploading the document to get in touch with the assessor?

please advice.


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

I applied for structural engineer cdr+exp assessment on 9 june on fast track. Any idea when i might get the feedback as im worried the occupation might be removed on 1st jul. Thoughts? I got delayed bcz of ielts quality check on my results.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

coolestbliss said:


> I applied for structural engineer cdr+exp assessment on 9 june on fast track. Any idea when i might get the feedback as im worried the occupation might be removed on 1st jul. Thoughts? I got delayed bcz of ielts quality check on my results.




The current turnaround is 26 working days as per EA website.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Fast-Track-Migration-Skills-Assessment

Furthermore, it is unlikely for structural engineering occupation to be removed.

Stay motivated and let's hope the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

himu_385 said:


> Hi everyone...EA asked me to resubmit Income tax certificates once again for the employment period for experience assessment. I will resubmit these. I have one relevant concern: Can i present any other document along with income tax papers. or i should stick to only what i asked for?
> Can i contact EA prior to sending/uploading the document to get in touch with the assessor?
> 
> please advice.




You can send any additional documents that might support your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hello dear forum members!
> Have someone from you received assessment outcomes from EA for two different occupations? In other words, did someone make two different/separate applications and got positive outcomes for both?


Yes, I know of one person who did this. He was initially assessed as Electronics Engg but due to high point requirement for electronics, he asked EA to get him assessed as telecommunications engg. He recently got the positive outcome for that as well.
Moreover, he only changed one career episode and rest two submitted the same.
Maybe if our career episodes contain roles and responsibilities of any other occupation as well then we can ask EA for another assessment.
I don't know if I can share his profile on the forum or not but yes we can.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Dear All,
I have got the EA outcome and It is a One page letter only.
In this one page letter, they have mentioned my overall relevant experience but there is no details of particular companies name and experience etc.
I just want to confirm, Normally everybody get this type of outcome only ?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ravinder.529 said:


> Dear All,
> I have got the EA outcome and It is a One page letter only.
> In this one page letter, they have mentioned my overall relevant experience but there is no details of particular companies name and experience etc.
> I just want to confirm, Normally everybody get this type of outcome only ?




Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ravinder.529 said:


> Dear All,
> I have got the EA outcome and It is a One page letter only.
> In this one page letter, they have mentioned my overall relevant experience but there is no details of particular companies name and experience etc.
> I just want to confirm, Normally everybody get this type of outcome only ?




It's single page
They do not write companies names where you worked
Except the years assessed as relevant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello everyone...i have received positive outcome from EA today as Telecom Network Engineer . Should i submit EOI now with 60 points or wait for new ceiling to announce?


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

himu_385 said:


> Hello everyone...i have received positive outcome from EA today as Telecom Network Engineer . Should i submit EOI now with 60 points or wait for new ceiling to announce?


I got positive feedback last week and eoi submitted immediately with 65 points, industrial engineering. I know my point is not enough but why waiting ?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

himu_385 said:


> Hello everyone...i have received positive outcome from EA today as Telecom Network Engineer . Should i submit EOI now with 60 points or wait for new ceiling to announce?


If you have 60 points, submit it now. Why wait for the ceiling to be announced.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

nishish said:


> If you have 60 points, submit it now. Why wait for the ceiling to be announced.


He/she should apply ASAP


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 
I got my PTE result today.
L74, W74, R65, S68.
My exam was not that good. Will attain the exam again later. 
MSA assessment from EA: 
Submitted 19 May 2017 and got positive result on 13 June 2017.
Back ground Mechanical Engineering.
Currently my point is 60. 
So please suggest me should I log the EOI right now or wait for better PTE result? 
What is the probability of getting Invitation with 60 points in case of 190? 
I know its hard for 189.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Is it normal that assessor of engineers Australia starts asking for so many different documents and have 4 feedbacks and doesn't clear u, so far he has not objected on any of the episodes in CDR, he asks rescan of degree and asked 3rd party reference, he also said that it my final opportunity to submit the document, what does he want? Can someone plz tell me?

PS: I have not even applied for employment verification, just the CDR and it's been 52 days in my application now


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himu_385 said:


> Hello everyone...i have received positive outcome from EA today as Telecom Network Engineer . Should i submit EOI now with 60 points or wait for new ceiling to announce?




Whatever they announce - better to submit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

RICTON said:


> He/she should apply ASAP




How about 55 point like me? Buddy? I am expecting to get extra 10 point from PTE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> How about 55 point like me? Buddy? I am expecting to get extra 10 point from PTE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to get extra points and you are sure that you can add, then their is no need to hurry .Because high points will improve your competitiveness .

ricTon


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Ricton, I do think so, that's why I don't submit my EOI now and wait until I conquer PTE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> Is it normal that assessor of engineers Australia starts asking for so many different documents and have 4 feedbacks and doesn't clear u, so far he has not objected on any of the episodes in CDR, he asks rescan of degree and asked 3rd party reference, he also said that it my final opportunity to submit the document, what does he want? Can someone plz tell me?
> 
> PS: I have not even applied for employment verification, just the CDR and it's been 52 days in my application now


you can submit your income tax returns issued from FBR as 3rd party evidence. you can submit you returns online via FBRs iris system. just submit your returns online get colour prints scan and upload them. if your annual salary is below the taxable income you can still file you zero tax return on same FBR iris system online. hope this helps


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

last year, 2335 can get invitation with 60 points, but now even 65 pts not enough. is this the really case ? or just an estimate. whats the estimated backlog, any idea ?


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Before January its not possible to say anything about 2335. Anything can happen. if they increase the ceiling value from 1534 then there might be a chance. But from my point of view with 65 you will get the invitation eventually. But for me with 60 its quite impossible.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Thanks Ricton, I do think so, that's why I don't submit my EOI now and wait until I conquer PTE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no harm in submitting the EOI now.
Many states open their quota in July and initially the points requirement may be less.
Look for the states that sponsor your occupation and submit EOI. You may get lucky.
Prepare side by side for Pte and update EOI when you get the score but no harm in submitting EOI now if any state sponsors your occupation.
Goodluck.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

you can submit your income tax returns issued from FBR as 3rd party evidence. you can submit you returns online via FBRs iris system. just submit your returns online get colour prints scan and upload them. if your annual salary is below the taxable income you can still file you zero tax return on same FBR iris system online. hope this helps[/QUOTE]
Thanks Umer, I had submitted FBR printouts of last three years on Wednesday, then I had mailed him the bank statement showing my salary same night but the assessor remained quiet after that, I last night also email him my service card from army and release order, I hope he understands that I had a service in army engineers and these are enough proofs even though I had submitted my CDR only and not employment verification, I applied as engineering manager and had sent him my PMP and MS degree also and he has not objected to any CE or SS(which I believe that he would start objecting from now on), he is just trolling my employment, even last time he said that it's my last oppertunity to submit FBR statement, he is acting as if he will never clear me, but thanks anyway bro


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

nishish said:


> There is no harm in submitting the EOI now.
> 
> Many states open their quota in July and initially the points requirement may be less.
> 
> ...




Thanks buddy! 
But the thing is that, most of the states which sponsor for 2235 are crowded and require PTE 65 (IELTS 7) like VIC, NSW as threshold requirement. That's why it seems meaningless to submitting with such points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Thanks buddy!
> But the thing is that, most of the states which sponsor for 2235 are crowded and require PTE 65 (IELTS 7) like VIC, NSW as threshold requirement. That's why it seems meaningless to submitting with such points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it is the threshold requirement of each state for sponsoring your nominated occupation, then you cannot do anything about it. I was not aware of that. My point of view was that if some state has the threshold requirement which you have already met, then submit the EOI now(even if the history says that you need higher points for sponsorship) because the new year is starting and points requirements can drop. Also, side by side work towards increasing your points.
Goodluck.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks you buddy! Wish you lots of luck for the SA and onwards! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hello everyone i got positive outcome Electrical engineer 233311 today thank you for the help 
i applied on 19th april 2017 fast track 
24th may 2017 additional info 
10th june 2017 info submitted
11th june 2017 more additional info
20th june 2017 info submitted
21st june 2017 positive outcome


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Congrats
Applying for 189 or 190? 
Your points?



Umarchodhary said:


> hello everyone i got positive outcome Electrical engineer 233311 today thank you for the help
> i applied on 19th april 2017 fast track
> 24th may 2017 additional info
> 10th june 2017 info submitted
> ...


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> Congrats
> Applying for 189 or 190?
> Your points?


applying for 189 
but first im applying for ielts to get 7 each band currently its 8,7.5,7.5, writing 6


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus (May 17, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> applying for 189
> but first im applying for ielts to get 7 each band currently its 8,7.5,7.5, writing 6


Just a tip regarding English Test:

Please take PTE-A as it is very easy to get 7+(65 plus) bands in it. I feel like IELTS is a big rip off. 

Here is my experience:

- March 25, 2017 [IELTS]: Overall: 8.0 [Reading: 8.5, Speaking: 9.0, Listening: 8.0, 
Writing: 6.5]

- May, 2017 [PTE-A]:Overall: 78 [Reading: 76, Speaking: 78, Listening: 82, 
Writing: 82] 

(If I had tried one more time, I would had got 79+ (8 bands) but luckily I didn't need it).

Please choose PTE-A over IELTS!!!!!


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Just a tip regarding English Test:
> 
> Please take PTE-A as it is very easy to get 7+(65 plus) bands in it. I feel like IELTS is a big rip off.
> 
> ...


I also wanted to go with PTE but its not available in Pakistan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> I also wanted to go with PTE but its not available in Pakistan


Many members go to Sharjah to give the exam

Explore that possibility 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello everyone i got positive outcome Electrical engineer 233311 today thank you for the help
> i applied on 19th april 2017 fast track
> 24th may 2017 additional info
> 10th june 2017 info submitted
> ...




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I applied for EA fast track on 9th june, still the application is "Queued for Assessment". Any thoughts?

Also, sending blank email to msastatus isn't working...


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi guys,
EA just needed 16 working days to process my fast track application with a prompt positive outcome.

When I read through the forum it's remarkable how many applicants get asked for additional information. 

If I can give you guys a tip out there, make sure you have covered all things they could possibly ask for. This is how you can speed up your application. Don't bother calling them, asking for a time frame when to expect your outcome. Also make sure, that all you scans have good quality. Give them the preferred format. You can go to a copy shop if you don't have any private access to a good scanner.

*Give them all they need*

Even though I have Writing 90 in PTE, I paid a native speaker looking through my career episodes to correct things and make it easily readable. That cost my 50 € and I think it was worth it. I can only imagine the amount of CDR's they have to read and focus on. Think of a text full of mistakes some foreigner wrote in your native language. You have to read through it and assess his skills. Could you take it serious?

*Make it easy for them*

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Hi emp0mat,
Congrats for receiving prompt positive reply from EA.
I'm just wondering how they queue the applications. You applied on 27th May, it means I should be hopeful by next week to get a reply


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

Hello all,

Just a quick overview of my EA processing times for applicants awaiting outcome & future ones,

APPLIED FOR MSA (CDR Route) 233211 - 02-June-17
TURNED TO ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS - 21-June-17 (Morning 6.00am)
ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS REQUEST - 21-June-17 (Morning 7.00am)
PROVIDED THE REQUIRED DOCUMENT - 21-June-17 (Morning 8.00am)
EA POSITIVE OUTCOME - 21-June-17 (Morning 9.00am)


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Have you applied in fast track?


jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just a quick overview of my EA processing times for applicants awaiting outcome & future ones,
> 
> ...


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just a quick overview of my EA processing times for applicants awaiting outcome & future ones,
> 
> ...


Thanks, mate. This is helpful.
It means that they are keeping up with their advertised time-frame of 15 days for fast-track services.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> Hi emp0mat,
> Congrats for receiving prompt positive reply from EA.
> I'm just wondering how they queue the applications. You applied on 27th May, it means I should be hopeful by next week to get a reply


They assess the applications on the first come first serve basis. The advertised timeframe on their website is 15 days, i.e after 15 days, your application will be assigned to the case officer. The outcome then depends on the quality of the documents that you have submitted.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

nishish said:


> They assess the applications on the first come first serve basis. The advertised timeframe on their website is 15 days, i.e after 15 days, your application will be assigned to the case officer. The outcome then depends on the quality of the documents that you have submitted.


Its other way around, within 15 days outcome will come ,if applicant meets all the requirements as per EA-MSA-RSA


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Its other way around, within 15 days outcome will come ,if applicant meets all the requirements as per EA-MSA-RSA


quote from EA website-
Current turnaround time for standard MSA applications
Non-accredited qualifications: 16 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications: 8 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
Remember, you can reduce this turnaround time and have your application assigned to a case officer in 15 days with the fast track service.

So with fast track, EA promises only that the application will be assigned to the case officer after 15 days, not the outcome. Generally, the applicants get the outcome on the same day or the day after as soon as it is assigned. So, it takes 15 days just to open the file.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

nishish said:


> quote from EA website-
> Current turnaround time for standard MSA applications
> Non-accredited qualifications: 16 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
> Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications: 8 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
> ...


Hi Nishish,

How are you? Did you received the outcome of EA?

Regards
Hardik


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

nishish said:


> quote from EA website-
> Current turnaround time for standard MSA applications
> Non-accredited qualifications: 16 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
> Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications: 8 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
> ...



Where is the above higlighted written in EA site?

"Current turnaround time for standard MSA applications

Non-accredited qualifications: 16 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications: 8 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.

*Remember, you can reduce this turnaround time and have your application assigned to a case officer in 15 days with the fast track service.*

Please be aware of the following:

Exact waiting times can vary depending on the number of incoming applications.
Waitng times are based on the date of receipt of all required information.
Please do not contact Engineers Australia within the time frames listed above, as this will only delay processing times for all applications.
Regularly updated advice on the dates of applications currently being processed can be sought by sending us a blank status email request. You will receive an automatic response."


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

hardi said:


> Hi Nishish,
> 
> How are you? Did you received the outcome of EA?
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
I am good. I have prepared the three episodes but I am finding the summary statement a little bit difficult. Will submit it soon. How is your visa processing going on?


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

nishish said:


> JP Mosa said:
> 
> 
> > Its other way around, within 15 days outcome will come ,if applicant meets all the requirements as per EA-MSA-RSA
> ...


 EA promises nothing, mine application was submitted on 27 Apr and it's been 60 days, beware of these promises , u will have better time when the shock comes to u like it came to me, regards


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

nishish said:


> jayaprakashnarayan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


 they r keeping up nothing, he is one lucky one among so many who have tough time waiting for their outcome


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

coolestbliss said:


> Hi emp0mat,
> Congrats for receiving prompt positive reply from EA.
> I'm just wondering how they queue the applications. You applied on 27th May, it means I should be hopeful by next week to get a reply




It seems like there are a few Assessors processing cases individually on FIFO basis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

nishish said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I am good. I have prepared the three episodes but I am finding the summary statement a little bit difficult. Will submit it soon. How is your visa processing going on?




It's quite difficult to understand that summary , but it's not so strict, it is just approximate. just make sure that at least 2 CE' s paragraphs satisfy each CE competency in the summary statement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> It's quite difficult to understand that summary , but it's not so strict, it is just approximate. just make sure that at least 2 CE' s paragraphs satisfy each CE competency in the summary statement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice mate. You have helped a lot.


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

nishish said:


> Hi mate,
> I am good. I have prepared the three episodes but I am finding the summary statement a little bit difficult. Will submit it soon. How is your visa processing going on?


Same here mate.. I did all the episodes but I'm so confused with the summary statement. BTW, I'm a Mechanical Engineering, so I don't what would happen once I done writing. All my effort would go down the drain if its gets removed from MTSSL for the coming year.. Quite worried.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

jev1 said:


> Same here mate.. I did all the episodes but I'm so confused with the summary statement. BTW, I'm a Mechanical Engineering, so I don't what would happen once I done writing. All my effort would go down the drain if its gets removed from MTSSL for the coming year.. Quite worried.. :fingerscrossed:




That's beyond out capabilities. Let's do your best first, if worst things happen, we will never regret. Life still go on if it doesn't happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> That's beyond out capabilities. Let's do your best first, if worst things happen, we will never regret. Life still go on if it doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's true! I have not given up yet.. just stuck with the summary statement, its so confusing.. moreover, I just have a 3yr UK Top up Degree, so I don't whether I get PE or ET. 

what about you?


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> Hi everyone,
> I applied for EA fast track on 9th june, still the application is "Queued for Assessment". Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, sending blank email to msastatus isn't working...


Just to update you guys, the status has been now changed to "Assessment in progress" on 11th working day since I applied. Looking promising.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> Just to update you guys, the status has been now changed to "Assessment in progress" on 11th working day since I applied. Looking promising.


All the best for the positive outcome mate.


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Forum Members,

I applied for EA Assessment on 8 Jun2017, on 26 June 2017 I received comments from Assessor saying that .
Please provide following information.

1. Please Provide recent Photo. - 
----I'm Submitting new Photo.
2. Company A - Please Provide Income Tax, Social Security , Social Insurance or Contribution Statement for the Period.
--- I Have shared my Bank Statement and Work Permit Copies along with Reference Letters. I don't have any Income Tax, Social Security , Social Insurance or Contribution Statement
3. Company A- Please provide Visa work Copy stamp on your Passport.
--- I'm about to submit Visa Stamp Copy, but it doesn't include any Company Name it shows Visa Validity Period.
4. Company B and C - Please Provide Form 26AS (With Original Password).
-- For this I submitted all Payslips and Form 16 during Application Login time.

Does anyone Please share best way to approach Assessor for the Outcome.
It means my CDR, CPD and Summary Statements are Okay, only waiting for this information to be shared for Outcome??


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

jev1 said:


> That's true! I have not given up yet.. just stuck with the summary statement, its so confusing.. moreover, I just have a 3yr UK Top up Degree, so I don't whether I get PE or ET.
> 
> 
> 
> what about you?




Stick to summary statement and check whether each of competency element has been covered or not, you may want to comeback to revise CE if necessary to satisfy that element. One by one until the end of the summary. Each competency element should be covered by at least 2 CE paragraphs as I mentioned previously. Assuming that The summary is something not as a Math, just approximate satisfaction is good enough, You will be fine, don't worry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> Just to update you guys, the status has been now changed to "Assessment in progress" on 11th working day since I applied. Looking promising.


To contribute to this forum let me share that today morning I was asked to provide additional details like entry and exit stamps of middle east countries i have worked in. So i went to a translator as the dates were in hijri and uploaded the docs. Will share what happens next.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

hello friends, 
I bagged a 2 years diploma in Electrical/Electronics Engineering, and a Bachelors and Masters in a Life Science field. I want to assess my diploma, B.Sc, M.Sc, and work experience based on my diploma for Electrical Engr Draftperson. My question is, 
can I score 15marks for my degree assessment?
am I eligible for draftperson assessment by EA?


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> To contribute to this forum let me share that today morning I was asked to provide additional details like entry and exit stamps of middle east countries i have worked in. So i went to a translator as the dates were in hijri and uploaded the docs. Will share what happens next.


Happy to announce that today I got positive assessment for the structural engineer profession. Thanks all for your support. Moving to EOI section of this great forum from now onwards. Will wait for 1Jul update if the profession is still there.

It took 13 working days to get it on fast track...worth paying extra money..I provided additional information and they immediately issued the assessment next day.

For people who worked in Middle East, just keep in mind to translate exit-entry stamps (from Arabic) and visa translations etc.

One question, what is the assessment letter reference no. which I will mention in my EOI..is it the EA Id or the Application no which I will have to put in EOI forms?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

coolestbliss said:


> To contribute to this forum let me share that today morning I was asked to provide additional details like entry and exit stamps of middle east countries i have worked in. So i went to a translator as the dates were in hijri and uploaded the docs. Will share what happens next.




Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

coolestbliss said:


> Happy to announce that today I got positive assessment for the structural engineer profession. Thanks all for your support. Moving to EOI section of this great forum from now onwards. Will wait for 1Jul update if the profession is still there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EA ID


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

*Engineers Australia Employment Assessment*

Hi Team,

I am applying for 3 years work experience assessment. I worked in the same company inititally for about 6 months and joined after about 2 years and has been working for 2 years and 6 months. 
I have all the documents that are required from the employer,
However my Employers provident fund statements shows deposits for only 24 months here and there.
How can i prove my experience for the other 12 months thats not mentioned in the EPF statement?

Greatly appreciate your advice,

Regards

IELTS – 07/10/2016 ( L-7.5, R-9, W-7, S-7.5)
EA applied - 13/02/16
EA + Outcome after an inquiry– 04/08/2016
Spouse SA lodged - 16/05/17 (ACS)
Spouse SA +Outcome - 24/05/17
Biomedical Engineer
EOI lodged - 12/06/17 ( 60/189, 65/190) 


( Age -30/ Qual-15 / English-10/partner points 5)


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Dear all,

I have applied for skill and experience assessment on 5-may-2017 without fast track.
The status is still " queed for assessment" 
Is there anything i need to get worried about or is it normal? And how long will it take more?

Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I am applying for 3 years work experience assessment. I worked in the same company inititally for about 6 months and joined after about 2 years and has been working for 2 years and 6 months.
> I have all the documents that are required from the employer,
> ...


I think I am more suited to answer this, since I am from SL.

You can request your whole EPF history from Central Bank. You need to provide them a copy of your b-card, NIC and a request letter. 

As I felt, EA checks the EPF statements to determine the work experience. If you don't have, the best you can do is just submitting the letter from the employer.


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have applied for skill and experience assessment on 5-may-2017 without fast track.
> The status is still " queed for assessment"
> ...


It just goes from queued to success after they finished evaluation. Don't worry about it. 

Even with fast track it took me around 25 working days. There also it was queued for so long and the next day I got the positive assessment.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have applied for skill and experience assessment on 5-may-2017 without fast track.
> The status is still " queed for assessment"
> ...


Non-accredited qualifications: 16 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications: 8 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.
Remember, you can reduce this turnaround time and have your application assigned to a case officer in 15 days with the fast track service.
The above is from the EA website.
Currently, they are taking 4 months for non-accredited, non-fast track applications. So you will have to wait for 2 more months for the outcome. If you fast-track a case officer will be assigned to your file after 15 days. So you can decide now what to do.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

can someone please help with this,

I bagged a 2 years diploma in Electrical/Electronics Engineering, and a Bachelors and Masters in a Life Science field. I want to assess my diploma, B.Sc, M.Sc, and work experience based on my diploma for Electrical Engr Draftperson. My question is, 
can I score 15marks for my degree assessment?
am I eligible for draftperson assessment by EA?


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

promises said:


> BiomedicalEngineerSL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Team,
> ...


Thank you for helping out. I will get a letter from the HR.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> Have you applied in fast track?


Yes mate. I did apply thro fast track.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

nishish said:


> Thanks, mate. This is helpful.
> It means that they are keeping up with their advertised time-frame of 15 days for fast-track services.


Yes nishish. I think in my case they have kept up as per their advertised time frame.


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

Guys the new list is out.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

Good luck!!!


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear Members 

Urgent advise required, Assessor requested for 3rd Party documents even though I submitted FORM 16 for my employment 

What are the others documents can be submitted 

I'm trying to download PF statement, it's not downloading

Need your advice 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> Urgent advise required, Assessor requested for 3rd Party documents even though I submitted FORM 16 for my employment
> 
> ...


It must be a computer glitch.
Try again on a weekday as many organisations now a days prefer to insulate themselves on weekends from the internet due to the ransomware scare

You can also submit the bank statement in which your salary was credited as evidence 

Cheers


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

61459085 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> Urgent advise required, Assessor requested for 3rd Party documents even though I submitted FORM 16 for my employment
> 
> ...


You can also submit form 26AS which you can download by login to your bank account. Or else bank statement wherein your salary has been credited.


Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It must be a computer glitch.
> Try again on a weekday as many organisations now a days prefer to insulate themselves on weekends from the internet due to the ransomware scare
> 
> You can also submit the bank statement in which your salary was credited as evidence
> ...


Thanks Newbienz 
Statement should be stamped and signed by Bank or online statement will work 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Thanks Newbienz
> Statement should be stamped and signed by Bank or online statement will work
> 
> Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


A stamped and signed statement would be better , but if it's too much of a hassle, then a online statement will also suffice

Cheers


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

trombokk said:


> You can also submit form 26AS which you can download by login to your bank account. Or else bank statement wherein your salary has been credited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Thanks Trombokk 
Submitted 26AS, but it is not reflecting salary which is under TAX Slab for one of the company between Apr 2008 - Aug 2009
Submitted form 16 for it Apr-08 to Mar09.

In other company, in between 9Months it was not showing any deposit in 26AS, but I shared Form 16 ,it was reflecting in it. 

Statement should be stamped and signed by Bank or online statement will workL

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

61459085 said:


> Thanks Trombokk
> Submitted 26AS, but it is not reflecting salary which is under TAX Slab for one of the company between Apr 2008 - Aug 2009
> Submitted form 16 for it Apr-08 to Mar09.
> 
> ...


Preferably Stamped and signed.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

61459085 said:


> Thanks Newbienz
> Statement should be stamped and signed by Bank or online statement will work
> 
> Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk



Recommended, but no such requirement. 

You can use online statements, just highlight the relevant payments.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Recommended, but no such requirement.
> 
> You can use online statements, just highlight the relevant payments.
> 
> ...


Thanks andreyx108b

Just prepared the statement for those periods for submission 

Fingers crossed 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Recommended, but no such requirement.
> 
> You can use online statements, just highlight the relevant payments.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

61459085 said:


> Thanks andreyx108b
> 
> Just prepared the statement for those periods for submission
> 
> ...


Is your company name written on those statements?


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Is your company name written on those statements?


It was written for one company 
For other company, it is mentioned as Salary every Month supported with payslip, fom16, 26AS , 
In 26 AS it was not showing few months, requested to justify with third party documents issued Bobby employer 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Recommended, but no such requirement.
> 
> You can use online statements, just highlight the relevant payments.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing. I highlighted the company name and transaction value in bank statements


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

61459085 said:


> It was written for one company
> For other company, it is mentioned as Salary every Month supported with payslip, fom16, 26AS ,
> In 26 AS it was not showing few months, requested to justify with third party documents issued Bobby employer
> 
> Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk




No issues, submit them 

It will be fine when payslips and salary credited correlates and company name written

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I did the same thing. I highlighted the company name and transaction value in bank statements


Thanks 

But I was not highlighted it since those documents are password protected from bank 
Every Month it is stated as Salary, I shared payslips and Form 16

Since it is shown every Month salary credit with Payslip amount matching
Company name not written stated as salary 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Thanks
> 
> But I was not highlighted it since those documents are password protected from bank
> Every Month it is stated as Salary, I shared payslips and Form 16
> ...


I hope you have not sent the original password protected documents to DIBP ?

You have to unlock the documents and then only send to them

As such once you have unlocked them, there is no harm in highlighting the salary entries, as it makes the verification much quicker 

Cheers


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I hope you have not sent the original password protected documents to DIBP ?
> 
> You have to unlock the documents and then only send to them
> 
> ...


This EA Assessor, before we send him 
He himself asking to share with with Password, so I decided to send lie that with out highlighting 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohwhen (Apr 10, 2017)

Has anyone submitted for an accord assessment without fast track or including experience recently? I know the website says 8 weeks but was just wondering if they're tight to what they state. 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ohwhen said:


> Has anyone submitted for an accord assessment without fast track or including experience recently? I know the website says 8 weeks but was just wondering if they're tight to what they state.
> 
> Cheers




Check the data, it gives indication. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Everybody,

Need some help, I had submitted my application to EA and they have asked to provide third party govt. approved documents for all my employers, either tax statement or PF statement, now here are the two issues:

1) For my first company my income was lower than 2.5 LPA so never paid income tax and for PF statement I had already withdrawn it from company later on, I had contacted the HR for same but it doesn't seems to be working out, although the year when I had withdrawn PF its showing up in my FORM 26AS, will that be sufficient enough?

2) For my current employer, I am working in Saudi Arabia so its a tax free country and no PF option, so what documents should be submitted?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

avishmalik said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Request HR to provide PF statement or at least a letter stating that you did not come under tax bracket, hence no tax

2. Send a copy of Iqama with translation, where your company name and position written and Med ins card such as BUPA



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> 1. Request HR to provide PF statement or at least a letter stating that you did not come under tax bracket, hence no tax
> 
> 2. Send a copy of Iqama with translation, where your company name and position written and Med ins card such as BUPA
> 
> ...


Thanks JP Mosa.......just one more query, is there anyway to get PF statement from Govt. PF office with PF account number......


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

avishmalik said:


> Thanks JP Mosa.......just one more query, is there anyway to get PF statement from Govt. PF office with PF account number......


Try to get UAN number from HR and download it
Generally, HR keeps the record of PF statements.

PF Office, you can try that too through sources


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> Thanks JP Mosa.......just one more query, is there anyway to get PF statement from Govt. PF office with PF account number......


There is a form 143(1) look for that. Just google the procedure to get it.
And register yourself on EPFO, you can get all your documents from there since the year you have got your PAN card.
These three forms will fufill your requirement : Form 16 , Form 26 AS and Form 143 (1)


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> There is a form 143(1) look for that. Just google the procedure to get it.
> And register yourself on EPFO, you can get all your documents from there since the year you have got your PAN card.
> These three forms will fufill your requirement : Form 16 , Form 26 AS and Form 143 (1)


This works if you are in India.


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

avishmalik said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Need some help, I had submitted my application to EA and they have asked to provide third party govt. approved documents for all my employers, either tax statement or PF statement, now here are the two issues:
> 
> ...


Hi 

I'm In same situation, supplied it with Payslip ,Form 16,and Bank Statement 

Waiting to hear from them 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Try to get UAN number from HR and download it
> Generally, HR keeps the record of PF statements.
> 
> PF Office, you can try that too through sources


Thanks...will try


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear Members,

I need advise , I want to upload my 143 (1) issued by Income Tax dept. in to the Portal of EA.
I forgot to attach those documents, while uploading when Assessor requested for 3rd Party documents . I uploaded Bank Statement, FORM 16, and explained why Tax not deducted for Initial employment due to Salary is under Tax Slab.

Now my worry that how to upload those 143(1) for Assessor, is there any way I can upload it again by requesting whom ???

Please help !!!!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

61459085 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I need advise , I want to upload my 143 (1) issued by Income Tax dept. in to the Portal of EA.
> I forgot to attach those documents, while uploading when Assessor requested for 3rd Party documents . I uploaded Bank Statement, FORM 16, and explained why Tax not deducted for Initial employment due to Salary is under Tax Slab.
> ...


Send an e-mail to EA explaining the same.
They respond promptly.


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Send an e-mail to EA explaining the same.
> They respond promptly.


To which email address 
Can you share please 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

61459085 said:


> To which email address
> Can you share please
> 
> Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk




Sent a PM, check
While sending quote your EA ID, Occupation code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Sent a PM, check
> While sending quote your EA ID, Occupation code
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks JP MOsa...


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear Members 

I want to share the News that my assessment has successfully completed with deduction of 1 Year for initial career. 

Thanks for all who supported me directly and indirectly 



Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I want to share the News that my assessment has successfully completed with deduction of 1 Year for initial career.
> 
> ...


Congrats dear


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> it means you have to provide one of these
> Provide the following third party documents in color scan pdf format for your employment verification:
> 
> 1)The Income Tax Return Acknowledgement covering this entire employment period or
> ...


My salary lies under non taxable region, from where can i get these documents? Please assist


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> My salary lies under non taxable region, from where can i get these documents? Please assist


Any document that states that you have been geeting your salary from your employer during that particular time but that document should not associated with your employer. Some of these are form 16, form 26 AS, form 143 (1), bank statements (preferably from a government bank) having the details of your salary credit from the employer


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Any document that states that you have been geeting your salary from your employer during that particular time but that document should not associated with your employer. Some of these are form 16, form 26 AS, form 143 (1), bank statements (preferably from a government bank) having the details of your salary credit from the employer




Any idea where can i get these in Pakistan? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> Any idea where can i get these in Pakistan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not know the source of them in Pakistan, first contact your HR, they can either provide you these documents or atleast tell you the way to find them online.


----------



## Imon (May 27, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Sent a PM, check
> While sending quote your EA ID, Occupation code
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi JP Mosa,
Can you please share the email address of EA where I can send my explanation to any further inquiry.

thanks


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> My salary lies under non taxable region, from where can i get these documents? Please assist


hello osama you can submit your tax returns certificate as a 3rd party evidence. These returns can be filed online on FBR website iris system (only 2013 onwards can be filed online for rest of the years you need to submit them manualy at FBRs office). If you have any problems regarding filing returns online, consult a tax lawyer he wil file the returns for you. Then simply scan those documents and upload. You can also file zero tax returns for all the years of employment if your annual salary is below the taxable income slab. hope this helps best of luck


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello expats,
Just wanted to share my experience. I applied EA on 3rd July, fast track. Looking forward for positive outcome.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello osama you can submit your tax returns certificate as a 3rd party evidence. These returns can be filed online on FBR website iris system (only 2013 onwards can be filed online for rest of the years you need to submit them manualy at FBRs office). If you have any problems regarding filing returns online, consult a tax lawyer he wil file the returns for you. Then simply scan those documents and upload. You can also file zero tax returns for all the years of employment if your annual salary is below the taxable income slab. hope this helps best of luck




Good luck mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HussainHiader (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Anybody here got an outcome of P.E for Electrical Engineer (233311) using career episodes solely based off of academic projects and final year project done during bachelor's degree? Need your advice and expertise please!

I have written 2 career episodes so far from my projects but struggling with the last one. The project I am planning to write my last C.E from seems "too simple" to me (just made a simple tesla coil model) and I am afraid they would assess me as an Engineering Technologist instead.

I am skeptical becuase writing a CDR and getting positive outcome only using academic projects done during bachelors is a challenge in itself and using a simple project could make it worse. Thoughts?

Any help would be highly appriciateed. Thanks!


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

Will not be any issue if you can demonstrate all the skills required



HussainHiader said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Anybody here got an outcome of P.E for Electrical Engineer (233311) using career episodes solely based off of academic projects and final year project done during bachelor's degree? Need your advice and expertise please!
> 
> ...


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Has anybody got assessed from EA in recent days? If yes, please reply. I am getting anxious to know my result. Also, there are not much candidate in immitracker for prediction.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

HussainHiader said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Anybody here got an outcome of P.E for Electrical Engineer (233311) using career episodes solely based off of academic projects and final year project done during bachelor's degree? Need your advice and expertise please!
> 
> ...


First see if that project is related to any subject that you have studied in your Engineering, if yes then write according to guidlines. I don not think that will be problem and make sure you write them on your own instead copying from your project report.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

HussainHiader said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Anybody here got an outcome of P.E for Electrical Engineer (233311) using career episodes solely based off of academic projects and final year project done during bachelor's degree? Need your advice and expertise please!
> 
> ...


Hi,
You need not to worry,you can use the Bachelors Projects and get positive Outcome especially when you are just assessing your skills only


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I want to share the News that my assessment has successfully completed with deduction of 1 Year for initial career.
> 
> ...


Congrats...
The deduction is the period where your salary is non-taxable or just deducted for initial career?
The reason for asking this is that I have same issue for my first job.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Need one more help, as I am currently working in Saudi Arabia and have initiated the EA Skill Assessment process, but for some reason planning to quit the job and move back to India, will this affect the skill assessment process or the further visa process in anyway.....


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

avishmalik said:


> Congrats...
> The deduction is the period where your salary is non-taxable or just deducted for initial career?
> The reason for asking this is that I have same issue for my first job.


Salary is under tax slab 
Apart provided all the payslips, bank statement, promotion letter, increment letter etc
They asked for form 26 AS

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Salary is under tax slab
> Apart provided all the payslips, bank statement, promotion letter, increment letter etc
> They asked for form 26 AS
> 
> Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


Actually i had withdrawn PF from my first company and thats recorded in FORM 26AS, so will it hold valid for verification, otherwise there is no third party govt approved document........


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

avishmalik said:


> Actually i had withdrawn PF from my first company and thats recorded in FORM 26AS, so will it hold valid for verification, otherwise there is no third party govt approved document........


Try to upload and explain them the case
But not sure they accept it, recently 3others same issue and deducted experience 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> Actually i had withdrawn PF from my first company and thats recorded in FORM 26AS, so will it hold valid for verification, otherwise there is no third party govt approved document........


You can try this and hope it will work.
Get the bank statement for the duration for which you want to justify.
Relate the amount credited in your account on monthly basis (salary)
With the salary slips that you have provided. And if the bank is government bank than that will be a plus.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Can anyone guide me how to file tax on FBR's website? Step by step


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> You can try this and hope it will work.
> Get the bank statement for the duration for which you want to justify.
> Relate the amount credited in your account on monthly basis (salary)
> With the salary slips that you have provided. And if the bank is government bank than that will be a plus.


I submitted but not accepted 

Sent from my m2 using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> You can try this and hope it will work.
> Get the bank statement for the duration for which you want to justify.
> Relate the amount credited in your account on monthly basis (salary)
> With the salary slips that you have provided. And if the bank is government bank than that will be a plus.


Had already uploaded the same in first place but still they asked for additional documents....will explain the case lets hope for the best.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need one more help, as I am currently working in Saudi Arabia and have initiated the EA Skill Assessment process, but for some reason planning to quit the job and move back to India, will this affect the skill assessment process or the further visa process in anyway.....


Hi Everyone,

Please someone guide me for above situation......


----------



## damsey64 (May 11, 2017)

Hello, 
Is there anyone who assessed lecturing or engineering teaching job experience with EA successfully or anyone who can share his/her experience.
Thanks


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guys 
I got my outcome for secondary application within 5 days. 
This was for relevant work experience assessmebt. Submitted on the 30th of June, got the outcome on the 5th!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

avishmalik said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please someone guide me for above situation......



For assessment it will not affect.
But,I recommend wait till you lodge visa application.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> For assessment it will not affect.
> But,I recommend wait till you lodge visa application.


I also prefer the same, but due to some unavoidable circumstances might have to resign by end of this month, although will have to serve 3 months notice period so while lodging visa application I would be in middle of my notice period....it might not cause any issue or it will?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

avishmalik said:


> I also prefer the same, but due to some unavoidable circumstances might have to resign by end of this month, although will have to serve 3 months notice period so while lodging visa application I would be in middle of my notice period....it might not cause any issue or it will?



It will not cause any issue.
Notice periods are common in contracts.
Your Exp certificate will be issued covering those 3 months notice period, so technically, you are leaving job after 3 months.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

What third party govt approved document should I provide for my employer in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

I got a letter from the employer with all the payment details and account numbers along with bank statements. I got the outcome for all the years I worked and the outcome came in 5 days.

Thanks alot.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> I got a letter from the employer with all the payment details and account numbers along with bank statements. I got the outcome for all the years I worked and the outcome came in 5 days.
> 
> Thanks alot.


Good for you....but in my case they are asking for these third party documents for every employer....


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> What third party govt approved document should I provide for my employer in Saudi Arabia?


Please help....JP Mosa sir any feedback.....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

avishmalik said:


> Please help....JP Mosa sir any feedback.....


Tax returns
PF Statetment(downloaded from EPFO site using UAN) or a hard copy of statement from HR which you can scan and upload.

Company provided Health insurance issued by third party where your company name ,address and your name and your dependents names are written who are insured.

Bank statements and payslips will add value.

Good luck


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Tax returns
> PF Statetment(downloaded from EPFO site using UAN) or a hard copy of statement from HR which you can scan and upload.
> 
> Company provided Health insurance issued by third party where your company name ,address and your name and your dependents names are written who are insured.
> ...


Sir, my query is for current employer in Saudi Arabia, PF Statement is no option and will company provided Heath Insurance Card be valid for this.
Actually already uploaded Work Visa and Iqama with translation but still they asked for additional Documents.....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

avishmalik said:


> Sir, my query is for current employer in Saudi Arabia, PF Statement is no option and will company provided Heath Insurance Card be valid for this.
> Actually already uploaded Work Visa and Iqama with translation but still they asked for additional Documents.....



Only third party in KSA as far as I know will be,

Iqama ( where your position and company name written) with english translation

Health Ins Card viz BUPA( where your company name,Iqama # and emp ID # written)

Bank statements stamped which correlate to payslips.

Recent salary certificate from HR of your company


What additional documents EA requested, did they give you check list?


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Only third party in KSA as far as I know will be,
> 
> Iqama ( where your position and company name written) with english translation
> 
> ...


They have not given any check list but following is the feedback from Assessor:

"As per Section D of MSA Booklet, the Relevant Skills Assessment process required having a third-party document support in addition to the reference letter. The third-party document supports has to be issued by an organisation not relevant to the claimed employer. The third part document shall list the name of the employer."


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

avishmalik said:


> They have not given any check list but following is the feedback from Assessor:
> 
> 
> 
> "As per Section D of MSA Booklet, the Relevant Skills Assessment process required having a third-party document support in addition to the reference letter. The third-party document supports has to be issued by an organisation not relevant to the claimed employer. The third part document shall list the name of the employer."




Submit what I mentioned above with an explanation.

EA is well aware that Mid East salaries are tax free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Submit what I mentioned above with an explanation.
> 
> EA is well aware that Mid East salaries are tax free
> 
> ...


Ok thanks sir.....


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

I was contacted by EA regarding my date of final degree which I already submitted. What I wanted to know is whether they look at report (CDR) or the document first?, usually.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

cn049 said:


> I was contacted by EA regarding my date of final degree which I already submitted. What I wanted to know is whether they look at report (CDR) or the document first?, usually.


I think they look at documents first, as they have been asking for additional documents as soon an assessor was assigned for assessment......


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Submit what I mentioned above with an explanation.
> 
> EA is well aware that Mid East salaries are tax free
> 
> ...


Hello JP Mosa, I have 2 years diploma in electrical engineering. I was to assess my diploma for electrical draftperson. Please did you think this will be accepted by EA with 4 years part-time experience?


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

I got positive outcome from EA today. Thankyou all for your support.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

cn049 said:


> I got positive outcome from EA today. Thankyou all for your support.


Congrats


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Sucess said:


> Hello JP Mosa, I have 2 years diploma in electrical engineering. I was to assess my diploma for electrical draftperson. Please did you think this will be accepted by EA with 4 years part-time experience?


If your 2 year diploma is from Gpvt recognized institute,
If you have all proofs to prove your employment with third party documents.


YES


----------



## Snoob (Apr 11, 2017)

Dear Expats,

I was submitted my MSA application on 22 June 17 on fast track and relevant skilled employment assessment. In 04 July, the application status was changed to awaiting applicant response. 

Here the problem started. I did not received any email or notifications on EA website what kind of response do I need to move application forward. Furthermore, there is no response tab appear in migration assessment section on EA website. 

I did email to the EA member services both from my personal email and EA website. Unfortunately, no one reply me.

Could expats help to advise with this problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Snoob said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I was submitted my MSA application on 22 June 17 on fast track and relevant skilled employment assessment. In 04 July, the application status was changed to awaiting applicant response.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can try and call them, their number is available on the website.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Snoob said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I was submitted my MSA application on 22 June 17 on fast track and relevant skilled employment assessment. In 04 July, the application status was changed to awaiting applicant response.
> 
> ...


Did you check the spam folder?


----------



## Snoob (Apr 11, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Did you check the spam folder?




Thanks for suggestion mate. Nothing relevant inside the spam folder either. 5 mins ago, I got reply from EA that it was technical error and they will update he detail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoob (Apr 11, 2017)

nishish said:


> Maybe you can try and call them, their number is available on the website.




Thanks for suggestion mate. I will give a call to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Snoob said:


> Thanks for suggestion mate. Nothing relevant inside the spam folder either. 5 mins ago, I got reply from EA that it was technical error and they will update he detail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you will get the positive outcome, best of luck


----------



## raushree (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello All,

I have submitted my EA Skills Assessment documentation with CDR through MARA Registered Agent on 25th May 2017 (25/05/17) 
I received one inquiry via my MARA agent on 15th June (15/06/2017) 
I submitted revised additional docs on 24/06/2017.

My MARA Agent is telling me that we have not received any response from EA AO as of now.
It has been more than 2 weeks now. 

Can someone help me on how do i track or know my EA Application status.. ?

Thanks


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> If your 2 year diploma is from Gpvt recognized institute,
> If you have all proofs to prove your employment with third party documents.
> 
> 
> YES


Thanks alot senior forumite JP Mosa,

I have the third party documents for employment in the designated occupation, and my employment was between 2010-2014. The year 2014 was my last employment date. I hope there wont be problem with that as well?

Thanks once again.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Sucess said:


> Thanks alot senior forumite JP Mosa,
> 
> I have the third party documents for employment in the designated occupation, and my employment was between 2010-2014. The year 2014 was my last employment date. I hope there wont be problem with that as well?
> 
> Thanks once again.


But they will ask what you have been doing since then?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

raushree said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EA Skills Assessment documentation with CDR through MARA Registered Agent on 25th May 2017 (25/05/17)
> I received one inquiry via my MARA agent on 15th June (15/06/2017)
> ...


First you can mail them and later calling them is another option.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> But they will ask what you have been doing since then?


I have been engaged with further study (PhD) since then. @ Kunwar ankush, I believe its okay telling them that?

Thanks bro.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Sucess said:


> I have been engaged with further study (PhD) since then. @ Kunwar ankush, I believe its okay telling them that?
> 
> Thanks bro.


Yeah, even they have asked me the same. I replied them saying that my current job is not related the occupation code for which I am applying. They were OK with my answer and did not ask for any document for that period.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Yeah, even they have asked me the same. I replied them saying that my current job is not related the occupation code for which I am applying. They were OK with my answer and did not ask for any document for that period.


Thanks alot bro.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Sucess said:


> Thanks alot bro.


Keep posting your queries so that you can get your positive assessment in a single go.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Keep posting your queries so that you can get your positive assessment in a single go.


In addition to my former inquiries, will I include my other studies(bachelors,masters, phd in view) in my CV, or just my diploma?

Thanks always for your prompt response.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Sucess said:


> In addition to my former inquiries, will I include my other studies(bachelors,masters, phd in view) in my CV, or just my diploma?
> 
> Thanks always for your prompt response.


See its a simple logic
It depends on your exp for which you are claiming points. If your exp is after diploma but before bachelor then to claim points for your exp you have to show your diploma as your highest educagion then you cant claim points for your bachelors or Phd. So its better to make a case in which you can gain the maximum points.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## raushree (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi
Thanks for info. 
How do i give reference to my application because my agent will not give me any details of EA application .. 
:-(


----------



## raushree (Jul 13, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> raushree said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...



Hi
Thanks for info. 
How do i give reference to my application because my agent will not give me any details of EA application .. 
:-(


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Hello Guys, I have started a new thread for Telecom Engineers (2633).
Please subscribe if you want to be connected.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...mmunication-engineer-2633-a.html#post12821258


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

jamaicablue said:


> Hi Egyman,
> 
> I have read your earlier post but I can't reply as I am still new here. yes in July 2016 they have removed PR the list to apply for 189 visa but it was open for 190 visa. on 19th April 2017 when I applied to EA, on the same day PE was removed from 190 visa. I think the only open visa for my situation now is 187 which is not a skilled visa.


Hi jamaica how is your application going?


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Serious issue!!

Please help!!

I cant answer the inquiry put on me by engineering assessment CO due to a reason. Can I withdraw my assessment at this stage without answering the inquiry and resubmit it with correct documents for assessment? Will they put me on black list if I don't answer the query???


----------



## DAntonyCS (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm new in the forum and starting my journey to PR.

I've applied for a MSA via CDR with Engineers Australia and my status have changed to 'Assessment in-Progress' last 3rd of July (2 weeks ago) and haven't heard anything from my assessor since then. Is this normal? How much time the assessment usually takes to be completed once an assessor starts to work on it.

Did you experienced a similar situation?


----------



## smsaro (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied for MSA to Engg Aus as a Mech Engineering category thru Fast Track on 28th June.

I got a feedback from the assessor on 6th July and below are few of them. I am looking for your suggestions/guidance on handling the below issues.


1. He has asked the scan of my detailed transcripts for each semester apart from the consolidated mark sheet. But unfortunately, in my university, they stopped that practice of providing individual sem mark sheets after 1st & 2nd semester itself. How to handle this situation?

2. He also asked to provide a Reference letter written on the official company letterhead of the employer. But I have not applied for RELEVANT SKILLED EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT. (I have added my payslips for each year of experience, Form 16, Offer letter etc., just for the evidence of employment). Do I need to provide a Statutory Declaration or can I say that I have not applied for Relevant skilled assessment?

Looking forward your responses and thanks in advance.


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Serious issue!!

Please help!!

I cant give clarification whichi s put on me by engineering assessment CO due to a reason. Can I withdraw my assessment at this stage without giving clarification and resubmit it with correct documents for assessment? Will they put me on black list if I don't answer the query???


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Serious issue!!
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> I cant give clarification whichi s put on me by engineering assessment CO due to a reason. Can I withdraw my assessment at this stage without giving clarification and resubmit it with correct documents for assessment? Will they put me on black list if I don't answer the query???


Do not avoid answering the CO which will put you in trouble in future.
Send an e-mail to CO that you can not provide clarification now and would like to withdraw the application and would get back with all required docs.

That will save you from blacklisting and banning.

Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

DAntonyCS said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new in the forum and starting my journey to PR.
> 
> I've applied for a MSA via CDR with Engineers Australia and my status have changed to 'Assessment in-Progress' last 3rd of July (2 weeks ago) and haven't heard anything from my assessor since then. Is this normal? How much time the assessment usually takes to be completed once an assessor starts to work on it.
> ...


Its quite common, if CO needs addl info h/she will contact you

But, if you still want to know the status, send them a genlte reminder requesting status to confirm where you case is


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

DAntonyCS said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new in the forum and starting my journey to PR.
> 
> I've applied for a MSA via CDR with Engineers Australia and my status have changed to 'Assessment in-Progress' last 3rd of July (2 weeks ago) and haven't heard anything from my assessor since then. Is this normal? How much time the assessment usually takes to be completed once an assessor starts to work on it.
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-648.html
I know of one case who recently got the outcome in 10 days but then every case is different. He did write the CDR as well. The result may also depend on the employment verification. I would advise you to just read few pages of this thread to get some idea and hope that you get the positive assessment soon.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

smsaro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for MSA to Engg Aus as a Mech Engineering category thru Fast Track on 28th June.
> 
> ...




Answered


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

i can provide the clarification after 2 months ? how long can Engineering australia wait for the claification required from them?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> i can provide the clarification after 2 months ? how long can Engineering australia wait for the claification required from them?


Politely request the CO to extend the period stating the reason and see
Generally,they will accept 

Good luck


----------



## DAntonyCS (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for your replies.

It seems odd, all my 3 episodes are from academic projects from my studies and I don't have relevant experience, so I didn't apply for that. And still, it's taking a lot of time.

I've contacted EA and they just told me to wait


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> i can provide the clarification after 2 months ? how long can Engineering australia wait for the claification required from them?


Generally, they mention the date.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

DAntonyCS said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> It seems odd, all my 3 episodes are from academic projects from my studies and I don't have relevant experience, so I didn't apply for that. And still, it's taking a lot of time.
> 
> I've contacted EA and they just told me to wait


When did you apply?
Did you apply via fast track route?
what is your occupation mate?


----------



## DAntonyCS (Apr 5, 2017)

nishish said:


> When did you apply?
> Did you apply via fast track route?
> what is your occupation mate?


I've applied via fast track 17th of June, my status changed to in-Progress the 3rd of July and still no outcome. I studied Mechatronics Eng. in both my bachelor and my masters degree and graduated last yea. Since my occupation is not in the list, I'm applying to Mechanical Eng. but I would be happy to receive Eng. Technologist anyway.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys..

whats the assessment time for fast track CDR route skill assessment nowadays...has it resumed to the advertised two weeks time period?


----------



## gabbar (Apr 5, 2017)

well, it was clearly mentioned on the engineer australia website they need 6 each in IELTS, but i have a doubt regarding PTE? is it valid for Engineers Australia?


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

gabbar said:


> well, it was clearly mentioned on the engineer australia website they need 6 each in IELTS, but i have a doubt regarding PTE? is it valid for Engineers Australia?


Engineering Australia does not accept PTE for the assessment. It only accepts IELTS with minimum 6 band in each section.
However, DIBP accepts PTE-A with 65 points in each section.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

*Query regarding experience and Distance mode education*

I had completed my Diploma in Mechanical Engineering in March 2002 and since then I have gained experience in occupations relevant to my field of study. Alongside, I pursued my Bachelor’s degree in Mechanical Engineering from January 2005 to December 2008 (4 years) through correspondence/distance mode.

My working tenure from September 2007 to March 2010 was in a single company in the field of product design, which works out of 2.5 years. Out of this 2.5 years, a duration of 1 year 3 months (from January 2009 to March 2010) comprises of experience after graduation.

In this regards, I want to know whether I can prepare a Career Episode for my CDR for this period (from January 2009 to March 2010) and whether Engineers Australia considers the post qualification experience while continuing in the same company?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

honeymefeb14 said:


> I had completed my Diploma in Mechanical Engineering in March 2002 and since then I have gained experience in occupations relevant to my field of study. Alongside, I pursued my Bachelor’s degree in Mechanical Engineering from January 2005 to December 2008 (4 years) through correspondence/distance mode.
> 
> My working tenure from September 2007 to March 2010 was in a single company in the field of product design, which works out of 2.5 years. Out of this 2.5 years, a duration of 1 year 3 months (from January 2009 to March 2010) comprises of experience after graduation.
> 
> In this regards, I want to know whether I can prepare a Career Episode for my CDR for this period (from January 2009 to March 2010) and whether Engineers Australia considers the post qualification experience while continuing in the same company?


If you want to be assessed based on your bachelor's which completed in 2008, 
Yes, you can claim 2009 -2010 experience and present a C.E


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

DAntonyCS said:


> I've applied via fast track 17th of June, my status changed to in-Progress the 3rd of July and still no outcome. I studied Mechatronics Eng. in both my bachelor and my masters degree and graduated last yea. Since my occupation is not in the list, I'm applying to Mechanical Eng. but I would be happy to receive Eng. Technologist anyway.


Hi mate,

Could you please keep me updated your case, ASAP if you receive any feedback from EA?. I am a quite similar situation. Thanks!


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

R u sure? Is it 65 or 50?


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

hi everyone....... 
i want to ask few question hope i could get answers.....
i have completed bachelors degree in civil engineering from india + no field related experience.
currently in australia and planing for PR....in Civil Engineer Occupation

the question is ...........can i apply for Construction project manager or project builder or engineering technologist occupations for the same.....?(i dont have any experience..)
what could be the possibilities ....?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> hi everyone.......
> i want to ask few question hope i could get answers.....
> i have completed bachelors degree in civil engineering from india + no field related experience.
> currently in australia and planing for PR....in Civil Engineer Occupation
> ...


You can apply as professional Civil Engineer or Technologist,am not sure about the Construction project manager


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

RICTON said:


> You can apply as professional Civil Engineer or Technologist,am not sure about the Construction project manager


thanks for answer

i did diploma in civil followed by bachelor degree..
so what could be the qualification for assessment procedure...? (dipolam or degree)
if diploma then could i get 15 points in education for bachelors...
(Now at age age 25+ edu 15+ PTE 10= 50) hoping to get PTE 20...exam is next month.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

chummy.singh said:


> thanks for answer
> 
> i did diploma in civil followed by bachelor degree..
> so what could be the qualification for assessment procedure...? (dipolam or degree)
> ...


Use Bachelors degree


----------



## mon74 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Mon74*



toandkpro said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Could you please keep me updated your case, ASAP if you receive any feedback from EA?. I am a quite similar situation. Thanks!


I am in the same situation. Applied to EA on 18th May 2017 through a NASA agent using fast track. Until today it still shows in progress. Is there any way I can check on this myself? My NASA agent doesn't understand my anxiety.


----------



## DAntonyCS (Apr 5, 2017)

mon74 said:


> I am in the same situation. Applied to EA on 18th May 2017 through a NASA agent using fast track. Until today it still shows in progress. Is there any way I can check on this myself? My NASA agent doesn't understand my anxiety.


Have you tried calling to EA? You need to provide your Application ID


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

27th May: Applied for EA Assessment (Production Engineer)
20th June: Assessment in process
7th July: Direct outcome granted


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Finally got my EA outcome positive, now preparing for IELTS....
Thanks everyone, specially JP Mosa Sir for help....


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Can anyone help with the procedure for PCC in Saudi Arabia......


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*Pte*



gabbar said:


> well, it was clearly mentioned on the engineer australia website they need 6 each in IELTS, but i have a doubt regarding PTE? is it valid for Engineers Australia?


IELTS Band 6+(each) must for EA. 
PTE-A score 65+(7) valid for Visa application.


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> Finally got my EA outcome positive, now preparing for IELTS....
> Thanks everyone, specially JP Mosa Sir for help....


Why not PTE-A?? Much easier to score 7.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

ryannav13 said:


> Why not PTE-A?? Much easier to score 7.


Well, I am already familiar to the IELTS format so just giving it another try, if not then will definitely go for PTE-A......also the IELTS center is near to me....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

avishmalik said:


> Can anyone help with the procedure for PCC in Saudi Arabia......




Apply for Saudi PCC endorsement letter from IND Embassy.
Once you receive it, get it attested by CoC and then in MOFA
Go to nearest Police Directorate.
They will take your finger prints and give you a receipt with date of delivery

Go back to PD on the delivery date mentioned on your receipt and receive Saudi PCC and get it translated.


Good luck


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Apply for Saudi PCC endorsement letter from IND Embassy.
> Once you receive it, get it attested by CoC and then in MOFA
> Go to nearest Police Directorate.
> They will take your finger prints and give you a receipt with date of delivery
> ...


Hi jp mosa,

I worked in Saudi for a total of 11 months(lived for 10 months , excluding 1 month vacation ). Will CO ask for Saudi PCC . I saw somewhere in DIBP website the for people who left Saudi there is no need of providing Saudi PCC, but a letter from the company we worked would suffice. 

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Apply for Saudi PCC endorsement letter from IND Embassy.
> Once you receive it, get it attested by CoC and then in MOFA
> Go to nearest Police Directorate.
> They will take your finger prints and give you a receipt with date of delivery
> ...


Sir, currently i am based in Hail, for the process have to go to Riyadh, does i need to involve my company at any step in the whole process.....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

NuRa said:


> Hi jp mosa,
> 
> I worked in Saudi for a total of 11 months(lived for 10 months , excluding 1 month vacation ). Will CO ask for Saudi PCC . I saw somewhere in DIBP website the for people who left Saudi there is no need of providing Saudi PCC, but a letter from the company we worked would suffice.
> 
> ...



If you are outside of Saudi , residing else where , no need of Saudi PCC.
But, you should provide them copies of Iqama, job contract,ID and whatever you have while in Saudi


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/saudi-arabia


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

avishmalik said:


> Sir, currently i am based in Hail, for the process have to go to Riyadh, does i need to involve my company at any step in the whole process.....



No need.

In hail, IND embassy will be visiting on their tour.You can apply endorsment letter there and attestation sof CoC and MOFA, you can directly go to PD in Riyadh.Thats easier in my opinion.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> No need.
> 
> In hail, IND embassy will be visiting on their tour.You can apply endorsment letter there and attestation sof CoC and MOFA, you can directly go to PD in Riyadh.Thats easier in my opinion.


OK Thanks sir, will contact IND Embassy.....


----------



## MS8888 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am a chemical engineer and i am currently preparing my CDR. I have 1,5 years experience in my previous company and 3 years in the company that i am working at this moment. What if i prepare the three episodes only from the experience from the second company? Does that mean that they will deduct completely the years experience from the previous company. I heard that they usually take off one year of your employment. What is your experience with this?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

MS8888 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a chemical engineer and i am currently preparing my CDR. I have 1,5 years experience in my previous company and 3 years in the company that i am working at this moment. What if i prepare the three episodes only from the experience from the second company? Does that mean that they will deduct completely the years experience from the previous company. I heard that they usually take off one year of your employment. What is your experience with this?


They will not deduct points from the other company provided you have supporting documents that shows you worked for the second company


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

MS8888 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a chemical engineer and i am currently preparing my CDR. I have 1,5 years experience in my previous company and 3 years in the company that i am working at this moment. What if i prepare the three episodes only from the experience from the second company? Does that mean that they will deduct completely the years experience from the previous company. I heard that they usually take off one year of your employment. What is your experience with this?


You are free to choose from any experience, deduction is due to failure to present oneself as professional.

C.Es are very important to present oneself what h/she is capable of.

Write in generic simple English sentences viz I designed, I solved, I prepared, I decided etc. 


Good luck


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

MS8888 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a chemical engineer and i am currently preparing my CDR. I have 1,5 years experience in my previous company and 3 years in the company that i am working at this moment. What if i prepare the three episodes only from the experience from the second company? Does that mean that they will deduct completely the years experience from the previous company. I heard that they usually take off one year of your employment. What is your experience with this?


Hi, 

I had somewhat similar experience..1 year in 1st company... 3 year is 2nd company.. And 1 year in the present company 

I made 1 cdr from 1st and and 2 from 2nd.. 
None from third one.. But I still got the accreditation for complete experience.. They didn't deduct any experience.. 

From what I know.. It all comes down to how good your cdrs are.. and how related are your job responsibilities to each other... 

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

MS8888 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a chemical engineer and i am currently preparing my CDR. I have 1,5 years experience in my previous company and 3 years in the company that i am working at this moment. What if i prepare the three episodes only from the experience from the second company? Does that mean that they will deduct completely the years experience from the previous company. I heard that they usually take off one year of your employment. What is your experience with this?


I also had same doubt, currently working in the 4th company:

1st Company - 1.9 years
2nd Company - 1.9 years
3rd Company - 4.8 years (All 3 CE prepared for this company)
4th & current company - 1.2 years

It totally depend on the quality and relevance of CDR to the applied profession.
And also the experience would be deducted only in the case if you are not able to provide proper third party proofs for employment.


----------



## MS8888 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you all for your response

@avishmalik, I was wandering did they make verification call/mail to all your previous companies and what are the questions that they ask?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

I have only offer letter, salary slip, employment certificate, roles and responsibility letter. 
I am unable to get bank statement for the salary credit. Is this enough for positive assessment?


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

sikkandar said:


> I have only offer letter, salary slip, employment certificate, roles and responsibility letter.
> I am unable to get bank statement for the salary credit. Is this enough for positive assessment?


3rd Party Evidence
Income tax
26 AS


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

61459085 said:


> 3rd Party Evidence
> Income tax
> 26 AS
> 
> ...


If not for RSA
I think those are sufficient

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

MS8888 said:


> Thank you all for your response
> 
> @avishmalik, I was wandering did they make verification call/mail to all your previous companies and what are the questions that they ask?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


They don't normally call,though it depends with the assessors.They will ask for the documentations only.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sikkandar said:


> I have only offer letter, salary slip, employment certificate, roles and responsibility letter.
> I am unable to get bank statement for the salary credit. Is this enough for positive assessment?




3 rd party evidence made mandatory for RSEA

If you are going only for MSA, it's sufficient


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

MS8888 said:


> Thank you all for your response
> 
> @avishmalik, I was wandering did they make verification call/mail to all your previous companies and what are the questions that they ask?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Well they generally dont call companies, in my case they didnt.....
It will be only in the case if they found any discrepancy in the documents, and also depends on CO.....


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Please let me know if i can claim 5 points for partner skills.
I am a Mechanical Engineer and my partner is Ph.D in wildlife science.
From where i should do the qualification assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Please let me know if i can claim 5 points for partner skills.
> I am a Mechanical Engineer and my partner is Ph.D in wildlife science.
> From where i should do the qualification assessment.


Try to search the Anzsco code which suits her best and then ask again

Cheers


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Its bit confusing, Which is ANZSCo code is related to Wildlife Science.

234113	Forestry Consultant (S)
234311	Conservation Officer (P) 
234313	Environmental Research Scientist (P)


----------



## smsaro (Mar 23, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Answered


 Thank you very much for your suggestions.

I have got the reference letter from Universtiy for not having the individual semester mark sheets and submitted.
I also submitted the statutory declaration which is signed by my senior engineer for the employment evidence and keeping my fingers crossed for the assessment result.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

smsaro said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestions.
> 
> I have got the reference letter from Universtiy for not having the individual semester mark sheets and submitted.
> I also submitted the statutory declaration which is signed by my senior engineer for the employment evidence and keeping my fingers crossed for the assessment result.



hope things will turn positive for you

Good luck


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

DAntonyCS said:


> I've applied via fast track 17th of June, my status changed to in-Progress the 3rd of July and still no outcome. I studied Mechatronics Eng. in both my bachelor and my masters degree and graduated last yea. Since my occupation is not in the list, I'm applying to Mechanical Eng. but I would be happy to receive Eng. Technologist anyway.


Hi DAntonyCS,

Do you have any updates? Have you called EA? I am also awaiting, just less than 2 weeks.


----------



## DAntonyCS (Apr 5, 2017)

toandkpro said:


> Hi DAntonyCS,
> 
> Do you have any updates? Have you called EA? I am also awaiting, just less than 2 weeks.


Hi,
Nothing, no feedback or request of any kind. I'm tired of getting generic responses from EA. It's already 4 weeks since my assessment is 'in progress'. I guess the only thing I can do is just wait a little more.


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

DAntonyCS said:


> Hi,
> Nothing, no feedback or request of any kind. I'm tired of getting generic responses from EA. It's already 4 weeks since my assessment is 'in progress'. I guess the only thing I can do is just wait a little more.


No you should not. There is a case, the guy sent several emails to EA and they replied that they could not update anything when it is in progress. But when he called to EA, they said that his assessor was on long leave and they were giving his application to another assessor, the next day he got his +ve assessment. His case was in week 5 from the status changed to "assesstment in-progress". If he did not call, not sure when was the outcome.

You should call them. I will call them after 3 weeks.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

I applied for Fast track assessment from EA on 9th July and CO contacted for some minor change and Name Change affidavit on 18th July.
Please advice by when i can expect response.






............................................................
ANZCO: 233512 :: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
EA Applied : 9th July
EA CO contacted : Mark sheets / Name Change Affidavit
EA (+)ve : Waiting


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi All,

Has anyone applied with an Australian Australian Accredited Engineering Qualification this month?

I applied on the 17th of July for assessment of a Bachelor of Engineering (Electrical) using the Fast Track option. Anyone on the same boat?

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

DAntonyCS said:


> Hi,
> Nothing, no feedback or request of any kind. I'm tired of getting generic responses from EA. It's already 4 weeks since my assessment is 'in progress'. I guess the only thing I can do is just wait a little more.


Hi mate,

Just want to keep you updated. I got feedback this morning to provide additional statement for ET after less than 2 weeks. Hope you will get it soon.


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello,
I am looking for Visa 189/190 for migration to Australia. 
My Details are as under:
D.O.B: 05 October 1984
Education: B.E. Electronics (University of Pune) in 2006
MBA-Marketing and IT (University of Pune) in 2009

Work Experience: Bank for past 8 years (Customer service, Relationship Manager, Branch Head)

Since my graduation is in 2006 and work ex is not relevant, will there be any problem in assessment be EA?????

Can I apply for visa 189/190 under ANZSCO: 233411 Electronics Engineer ?

I can score 60 for 189; and 65 in visa 190.
Do you think these points score will be sufficient or not?

Please guide,


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

rahulddam said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for Visa 189/190 for migration to Australia.
> My Details are as under:
> D.O.B: 05 October 1984
> ...


It's OK if you don't want to claim points for relevant experience. Use CDRs from the time of university education (projects for e.g.). If you will use a CDR from professional experience, you will have to give proof of employment (An experience letter mentioning your roles and responsibilities matching with ANZSCO requirements). 
I have seen people having 60 points and getting invited. So, Best of Luck!


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

I have submitted the additional information which EA asked. My case is of fast track. Its been 2 weeks there hasnt been any update and it says assessment in progress since 2 weeks. 
Any idea when to expect a response


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAntonyCS (Apr 5, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> I have submitted the additional information which EA asked. My case is of fast track. Its been 2 weeks there hasnt been any update and it says assessment in progress since 2 weeks.
> Any idea when to expect a response


You will get a response most probably within the next 2 weeks. If still don't get any reply, give them a call.

I finally got feedback from my assessor after almost 5 weeks since the status changed to 'in progress'! I've got positive outcome as an Automation and Control Engineer (ANZSCO 233513) instead of Mechanical Engineer as I originally requested. I guess is fine.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

DAntonyCS said:


> You will get a response most probably within the next 2 weeks. If still don't get any reply, give them a call.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got feedback from my assessor after almost 5 weeks since the status changed to 'in progress'! I've got positive outcome as an Automation and Control Engineer (ANZSCO 233513) instead of Mechanical Engineer as I originally requested. I guess is fine.




Did you apply in fast track too? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAntonyCS (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes, I did.

Fast track service only reduces the time in the queue for your application to be assigned to an assessor. Once it is 'in progress', it becomes a regular application and the time to process it depends solely on your documents and your assessor.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

DAntonyCS said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> Fast track service only reduces the time in the queue for your application to be assigned to an assessor. Once it is 'in progress', it becomes a regular application and the time to process it depends solely on your documents and your assessor.




Thanks for the information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

can any one plz tell me if RSA is mandatory for dibp

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> can any one plz tell me if RSA is mandatory for dibp
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


RSA ??


Cheers


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RSA ??
> 
> 
> Cheers


Relative skilled employement assesment

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## manishadk (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello guys ! 

Quick questions :
(CDR for telecom engineer)

Writing career episode based on training ? Good or Bad ? Also, Do they ask for training certificates.... it was three years ago .. so I lost it. 

For undergrad projects based career episode do they ask for softcopy of my projects ? has anyone been asked for that ?

For CPD, my masters is in computer science, so should I include it ? It might have any +ve impact but for telecom engineer... but masters in computer... will will look bad for CPD ? And If i mention workshops and trainings and those sort of things... will they ask for documents or certificates for these things (for CPD) ?

Please share your experience and give me some advise . Thanks !


----------



## smsaro (Mar 23, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> hope things will turn positive for you
> 
> Good luck


Yes, Finally got positive results from EA on 3rd Aug.
Thank you again


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

smsaro said:


> Yes, Finally got positive results from EA on 3rd Aug.
> Thank you again


did u apply for work experience assesment also

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks a lot,
But, Will there be any problem in EA assessment since there is 11 years gap since my graduation B.E in 2006??????



Not_so_great_guy said:


> It's OK if you don't want to claim points for relevant experience. Use CDRs from the time of university education (projects for e.g.). If you will use a CDR from professional experience, you will have to give proof of employment (An experience letter mentioning your roles and responsibilities matching with ANZSCO requirements).
> I have seen people having 60 points and getting invited. So, Best of Luck!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

smsaro said:


> Yes, Finally got positive results from EA on 3rd Aug.
> 
> Thank you again




Congrats 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> can any one plz tell me if RSA is mandatory for dibp
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


No. It is recommended but not mandatory. DIBP has its own procedure for experience verification if you claim points for experience in EOI. Hope it helps.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> No. It is recommended but not mandatory. DIBP has its own procedure for experience verification if you claim points for experience in EOI. Hope it helps.


yes . because i am standing at 65 points and on 18 i will automatically jump to 70 when my three years are completed. i was just worried if i had to go through EA all over again

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone applied with an Australian Australian Accredited Engineering Qualification this month?
> 
> ...


No one bothered to respond.

Just providing an update to assist others:
I have received positive assessment as 233311 Electrical Engineer today. EOI Lodged with 60 points.

Good luck all.

________________________________

ANZSCO 233311 Electrical Engineer
Australian BE (Electrical) - 20 pts
AGE 25-30 - 30 pts
PTE A L90 R90 S73 W90 - 10 pts
60 points
EA MSA Fast Track Applied 17 July 2017
EA MSA Fast Track +ve Outcome 08 August 2017
EOI Lodged with 60 points 08 August 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

hi mate
congratulations !
i guess nobody responded because i dont think anyone applied for EA assessment on the date that you have mentioned.
cheers


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Applied for RSEA in fast track on 2-Aug-2017. When can I expect outcome?


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Deshantori said:


> No one bothered to respond.
> 
> Just providing an update to assist others:
> I have received positive assessment as 233311 Electrical Engineer today. EOI Lodged with 60 points.
> ...



Congratulations on the positive EA outcome.


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

smsaro said:


> Yes, Finally got positive results from EA on 3rd Aug.
> Thank you again


When did you lodge your application with EA? Did you use fast track? Congratulations!


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone applied with an Australian Australian Accredited Engineering Qualification this month?
> 
> ...


Hi. Have you received a response yet from EA? I submitted on the 20th of July.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyone got invite with 65 points so far for 2335-- Category since July 2017?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Guys,
Can you please advise whether if a person can concurrently hold two EA assessment for two different ANZSCO code for same experience and qualification?

Thanks.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> Can you please advise whether if a person can concurrently hold two EA assessment for two different ANZSCO code for same experience and qualification?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes that is possible


----------



## DAntonyCS (Apr 5, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> Anyone got invite with 65 points so far for 2335-- Category since July 2017?


No one so far. Given the current trend and the limited number of invitations per round, it is very unlikely that 65 pointers will be invited in the upcoming months. You can find some estimations (not official) about the time frame to wait according to your points. Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah


----------



## ohwhen (Apr 10, 2017)

Applied for an Accord assessment (not a fast track) with EA on the 27th of June, received my outcome today (14th of August). Process took just shy of 7 weeks - 1 week less than what they state on their website. Hope that gives others an indication of what to expect. Good luck everyone


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

ohwhen said:


> Applied for an Accord assessment (not a fast track) with EA on the 27th of June, received my outcome today (14th of August). Process took just shy of 7 weeks - 1 week less than what they state on their website. Hope that gives others an indication of what to expect. Good luck everyone




Before receiving outcome, what is the status shown on EA website? Like mine is still "queued for assessment" and i applied on 14-July-2017 under Washington Accord.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohwhen (Apr 10, 2017)

tycoon said:


> Before receiving outcome, what is the status shown on EA website? Like mine is still "queued for assessment" and i applied on 14-July-2017 under Washington Accord..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It went straight from 'queued for assessment' to 'outcome granted.' I can't imagine it takes EA too long to look over the few documents required for an accord application so I doubt there's any inbetween.

Cheers


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ohwhen said:


> It went straight from 'queued for assessment' to 'outcome granted.' I can't imagine it takes EA too long to look over the few documents required for an accord application so I doubt there's any inbetween.
> 
> Cheers


What is the current turn around time for EA MSA ?


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

Good news for people who are going for Migration Skill Assessment from November, 2017.

EA is accepting PTE scores from then.

It will be an end to the IELTS wierd scoring pattern.

All the best

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....ion-Skills-Assessment/Migration-Announcements


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

ENGLISH LANGUAGE TEST: PEARSON’S TEST OF ENGLISH

From the 1st of November 2017, Engineers Australia will accept the Pearson’s Test of English Academic (PTE Academic).

The minimum acceptable score is 50 in each of the 4 modules of Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking.

The test result form must be less than 2 years old at the time of lodgement of the assessment application.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

prasadvarma said:


> ENGLISH LANGUAGE TEST: PEARSON’S TEST OF ENGLISH
> 
> From the 1st of November 2017, Engineers Australia will accept the Pearson’s Test of English Academic (PTE Academic).
> 
> ...


This is great news


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

*Current fast track turnaround time*

Hi fellow engineers,

does anybody have any recent experience with the *turnaround time for Fast Track applications*?

I submitted an application for a separate Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment approx. 40 days ago.

(According to EA, RSE applications are treated as equal to regular Fast Track applications in terms of processing time.)

Thank you


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

danielo said:


> Hi fellow engineers,
> 
> does anybody have any recent experience with the *turnaround time for Fast Track applications*?
> 
> ...


I submitted my CDR for degree and work experience (fast track) on 22.3.17 and I got my results in the beginning of June. For work experience they also asked additional docs to support my claim. like 3rd party evidence (insurance papers received from state and bank statements).
You should only count working days. during my case there were also public holidays. nothing to worry, they just work slowly.


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

bulop said:


> I submitted my CDR for degree and work experience (fast track) on 22.3.17 and I got my results in the beginning of June. For work experience they also asked additional docs to support my claim. like 3rd party evidence (insurance papers received from state and bank statements).
> You should only count working days. during my case there were also public holidays. nothing to worry, they just work slowly.


Thanks for your answer!

I submitted my own CDR (without work experience assessment - thought 65 points would be enough ) on 2 May and received the outcome already on 1 June. This is why I thought it should go faster... Seems that the assessment time varies quite a lot, over time but also between different cases.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

I am a graduate of Chemical Engineering with an experience of 11 years. My experience resides above the level from a standard chemical engineer jobs as stated in the ANZSCO codes. I do utilize chemical engineering concepts ranging from heat & mass balances, thermal calculations, process control etc. to incorporate them in the software (like Hysys) which once ready, are installed at customer’s plant site by the software engineers. I then evaluate those calculations from real plant data and close the project once customer gives approval on calculations. But if we specifically consider ANZSCO code, there are not much tasks matching with my experience because ANZSCO just covers tasks for a typical chemical engineer who works directly at the plant and involve in daily plant operations job.

I am confused as I wanted to be assessed as a Chemical Engineer (233111) but despite I have the expertise of my this field, ANZSCO does not cover much it in their definition. Chemical engineers have majorly three types of job responsibilities;

- Type-1 Running Plant Operations (typical job of chemical engineer): this utilizes chemical engineering knowledge to smooth running of the already running plant or to vet the specs provided by type-2 chemical engineers for new plant erections.
- Type-2 Plant Design (or Process/Equipment design): this domain utilizes chemical engineering knowledge to actually design or create the specs for the plant/equipment and/or process of manufacturing any product. This design is then erected and installed and then type-1 chemical engineers run these plants for smooth operations.
- Type-3 Engineering System Design (for all of the above): this domain utilizes chemical engineering knowledge to design an engineering software along with other control systems, hardware. The engineering software will have all the conceptual knowledge of chemical engineering, all the laws and relations for heat transfer, solids, liquid and gases. All this to optimize the plant, increase efficiency & production, reduce costs and many more that a human can’t do at single instant.

I fall in type-3 and you see this is very advanced level of chemical engineering. This is why I am concerned with what the details ANZSCO gives for chemical engineers. I have tried to get the information from Australian Bureau of Statistics (ABS) for 233111 chemical engineer but their reply was not helping.

I am confused what ANZSCO should I consider now.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dimenssionless said:


> I am a graduate of Chemical Engineering with an experience of 11 years. My experience resides above the level from a standard chemical engineer jobs as stated in the ANZSCO codes. I do utilize chemical engineering concepts ranging from heat & mass balances, thermal calculations, process control etc. to incorporate them in the software (like Hysys) which once ready, are installed at customer’s plant site by the software engineers. I then evaluate those calculations from real plant data and close the project once customer gives approval on calculations. But if we specifically consider ANZSCO code, there are not much tasks matching with my experience because ANZSCO just covers tasks for a typical chemical engineer who works directly at the plant and involve in daily plant operations job.
> 
> I am confused as I wanted to be assessed as a Chemical Engineer (233111) but despite I have the expertise of my this field, ANZSCO does not cover much it in their definition. Chemical engineers have majorly three types of job responsibilities;
> 
> ...




You can write about conceptual design of process and plant using soft ware ( in your case Hysys) etc, once done installation , monitoring design parameters, lastly optimisation.



You can elaborate plant designing skills as you use more of thermodynamics rather H& M balances.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> You can write about conceptual design of process and plant using soft ware ( in your case Hysys) etc, once done installation , monitoring design parameters, lastly optimisation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello JP Mosa,

I understand that, thank you. So your vote is that I must go with 233111 despite of the fact it doesn't cover the tasks related to my experience? Wouldn't I get rejected if I am not matching with any task of ANZSCO 233111?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dimenssionless said:


> Hello JP Mosa,
> 
> I understand that, thank you. So your vote is that I must go with 233111 despite of the fact it doesn't cover the tasks related to my experience? Wouldn't I get rejected if I am not matching with any task of ANZSCO 233111?


Yes,

You hold a bachelor's in chemical, that won't affect your outcome,if you present your caliber in writing C.Es.

For example, you can write about DC design, elaborating on why and how you chose X no of trays, type of reflux you chose, reflux ratio etc.

Like wise, write another on HE design or choose any other process equipment etc

Keep your third party docs ready which are mandatory now.


Good luck


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Below reply from EA:

As per our website, please note the following current turnaround times for a Migration Skill Assessment:

Non-accredited qualifications – turnaround is currently about 19 weeks from the date of receipt. Note this time can be highly variable depending on numbers of incoming applications


Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications – currently about 11 weeks.
The time frame for receiving an outcome depends solely on the quality of the lodged application.
Engineers Australia will not be responsible for the length of time to finalise assessments as a result of incorrect or incomplete applications.



Contacting Engineers Australia within these timeframes may further delay processing times for all applications.

If after this time you have not had an outcome, please contact us and we will follow this up for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Yes,
> 
> You hold a bachelor's in chemical, that won't affect your outcome,if you present your caliber in writing C.Es.
> 
> ...


Hello JP,

Two things;

1) I do not have any practical equipment design experience I just used engineering software to perform heat & mass balance & psychometric calculations, steam charts etc. to actually implement efficiency improvements and process optimization in the real plants. This involved chemical engineering knowledge but not of design of equipment.

2) What about the "third party docs". What are these from where can I get the detailed information on them?

Regards,
Usman


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dimenssionless said:


> Hello JP,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi All,
I have submitted all CEs and Relevant work experience documents for Skill and Work experience assessment (Fast Track) on 12th August 2017. The current status is "Queued for Assessment". How much time can I expect it to get the outcome?


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Dimenssionless said:
> 
> 
> > Hello JP,
> ...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dimenssionless said:


> JP Mosa said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you JP Mosa. I am preparing my third episode and I have just realized that Summary Statement is so challenging to prepare. Can you share your input on this as how to prepare it, any technique or guidelines? I have observed confusing points in "Competency Elements" most of them are too difficult to understand and sometimes overlap to other elements.
> ...


----------



## raushree (Jul 13, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted all CEs and Relevant work experience documents for Skill and Work experience assessment (Fast Track) on 12th August 2017. The current status is "Queued for Assessment". How much time can I expect it to get the outcome?


Hi

Since yours is Fast Track Application, the AO should get assigned within 2 weeks.
Considering current application load, AO will get assigned on 26th August.
There after AO can request for additional information in a week or two...

Thanks


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

I want to apply skill assessment to EA. My consultant suggested me to go with normal route because there is no much difference between Normal and Fast Track process. 

I'd really appreciate if someone could share his/her recent education assessment with relevant experience assessment timelines for both normal and fast track process.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Victor123 said:


> I want to apply skill assessment to EA. My consultant suggested me to go with normal route because there is no much difference between Normal and Fast Track process.
> 
> I'd really appreciate if someone could share his/her recent education assessment with relevant experience assessment timelines for both normal and fast track process.


Its not the same. You have to wait for a long time in normal route as now a days fast track became as a preferred one. But no need to worry. Even you will have a chance to make the application into fast track. If yes, you can use the below link

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/fast-track


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Its not the same. You have to wait for a long time in normal route as now a days fast track became as a preferred one. But no need to worry. Even you will have a chance to make the application into fast track. If yes, you can use the below link
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/fast-track



Thank you for your reply. Could you please let me know in your case, your experience got assessed by EA?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Victor123 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Could you please let me know in your case, your experience got assessed by EA?


See my timeline.. I updated there.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> See my timeline. I updated there.


I did check your signature, but I am not able to check whether it is included experience or without experience.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

raushree said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Raushree. Let's see when I get the outcome. I will update here. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Victor123 said:


> I did check your signature, but I am not able to check whether it is included experience or without experience.


Sorry.Its both skill and experience.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Sorry.Its both skill and experience.


Thank you for sharing the information. Have you submitted 3rd part documents?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Victor123 said:


> Thank you for sharing the information. Have you submitted 3rd part documents?


Yes. Its a standard process. You have to submit all the documents. If in case you missed something, AO will ask you to give all the missing ones and now there is only one chance to give the docs as per new rule.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Yes. Its a standard process. You have to submit all the documents. If in case you missed something, AO will ask you to give all the missing ones and now there is only one chance to give the docs as per new rule.


What is the benefit of just CDR assessment and CDR assessment plus relelevant skilled employment assessment? If I do not go for RSEA and just get my CDR assessment then what?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> What is the benefit of just CDR assessment and CDR assessment plus relelevant skilled employment assessment? If I do not go for RSEA and just get my CDR assessment then what?


This is a tricky one. CDR assessment is for getting your Degree assessed in comparison to AFQ and to provide you an outcome as professional engineer, technologist etc.. 
Whereas RSEA is for the relevant experience in the nominated code which enables you to claim points for your experience under (Overseas / Australian experience section) for submission of EOI. AO will check all the documents that support your work experience and provide the duration. 

Here there is an option. Some people do only CDR assessment and try to declare the work experience when they submit the visa to DBIP. The visa processing time may increase due to this. Moreover in the current situation, it may take even more time. I personally suggest to do CDR assessment + RSEA as it is less risky with little money and if you want to take a chance at visa submission which involves huge money, Be prepared with all the documents. 

Any senior members can guide me if I'm wrong. 

Thanks and all the best  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> What is the benefit of just CDR assessment and CDR assessment plus relelevant skilled employment assessment? If I do not go for RSEA and just get my CDR assessment then what?


If you want to claim points for your experience at the time of visa application, its recommended that you also do RSEA. Secondly, if any of your career episode is from your job experience EA would ask you to submit all the documents i-e. bank statements, 3rd party docs, experience letters etc.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Today, my application (Submitted on 12th Aug, Fast Track) status got changed to "Awaiting Applicant Response" from "Queued in Assessment". The assessor asked me third party documents ( Form 26AS) for whole employment period. I have attached them and submitted. Let's see how much time it takes for outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Today, my application (Submitted on 12th Aug, Fast Track) status got changed to "Awaiting Applicant Response" from "Queued in Assessment". The assessor asked me third party documents ( Form 26AS) for whole employment period. I have attached them and submitted. Let's see how much time it takes for outcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It usually takes from one day to three weeks. Sit back and worry not. You ll get the positive outcome as assessor has not pointed out anything in your CDRs. His only query has been answered already. Cheers.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> It usually takes from one day to three weeks. Sit back and worry not. You ll get the positive outcome as assessor has not pointed out anything in your CDRs. His only query has been answered already. Cheers.


Hi all
I read that someone here applied on 12th Aug and received an email from CO today. Is there anyone else here who applied for assessment in August?
I applied on 18th Aug (Fast Track). The status is "Queued for Assessment".


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear All Seniors ,
I need your kind advice for the below situation,
I want to claim the partner skills points.
My wife is BEE in Electronics Engineer and cleared the IELTS as per EA requirement.
She is having no experience related to the Electronics Engg Degree, Can i assess her degree only based on career episodes from educational tenure.
Can she make three career episodes from engg education?
What is the criteria in this regard.
I am waiting for your best advice in this regard.
Regards,,,,,


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear All Seniors ,
> I need your kind advice for the below situation,
> I want to claim the partner skills points.
> My wife is BEE in Electronics Engineer and cleared the IELTS as per EA requirement.
> ...



Yes she can assess her skills only where you will use academic projects, eg final year project and the two other academic projects


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear All Seniors ,
> I need your kind advice for the below situation,
> I want to claim the partner skills points.
> My wife is BEE in Electronics Engineer and cleared the IELTS as per EA requirement.
> ...




Hi,
You can write all three career episodes based on undergraduate projects/mini-projects. These career episodes should be according to EA guidelines. I assumed she has at least 6 each in IELTS and her and your nominated occupation is same SOL list. A positive outcome will give you 5 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello friends,
I got the positive outcome for skill and relevant work experience today from EA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Hello friends,
> I got the positive outcome for skill and relevant work experience today from EA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats Mate 

Could you please share your timeline and points breadown?

Anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

punit0000 said:


> Hello friends,
> I got the positive outcome for skill and relevant work experience today from EA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats Engineer


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

AGE: 30
Qualification: 15
Work Exp: 5
English: 10
Total =60
ANZSCO: 233311 (Electrical Engineer) 


Applied for Skill and work experience assessment on 12th August (Fast Track)

Status got changed on 30th August, and submitted third party documents 

Got positive outcome for both on 01/09/2017 (today)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> AGE: 30
> Qualification: 15
> Work Exp: 5
> English: 10
> ...




Now that is called Fast Track process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zx12Han (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Guys, glad to find a thread dedicated for EA applications. I am from Malaysia.

I am going to apply for ANZSCO 233411 Electronics Engineer with relevant skilled employment assessment. From the MSA Booklet it looks like Option 2 (Job Offer letter) for RSA would be the best route for me since I have changed roles a few times but stayed with the same company. Each time I changed roles, an official job offer with job description was provided. Will this be enough?

I have income tax statements from my employer (EA form) and also the employees provident fund (EPF) statements for each year. Should I submit both or would it be better to choose one type. Which would have better impact? My worry is the more documents I submit, the more time it will take them to assess. Also, each document needs to be translated.

Looking forward to thoughts and feedback.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

zx12Han said:


> Hi Guys, glad to find a thread dedicated for EA applications. I am from Malaysia.
> 
> I am going to apply for ANZSCO 233411 Electronics Engineer with relevant skilled employment assessment. From the MSA Booklet it looks like Option 2 (Job Offer letter) for RSA would be the best route for me since I have changed roles a few times but stayed with the same company. Each time I changed roles, an official job offer with job description was provided. Will this be enough?
> 
> ...


Will try to answer the questions one by one to the best of my knowledge...

Would be better if you give first joining letter when you joined the company, and then follow it by job offer letters for each changed role.

Tax form from employer does not carry any weight. In this regard, you have to submit third party evidence which could be Tax Returns/Bank Statements showing the salary paid by employer debited to your account/EPF etc. You can submit any of these or all of them.
Also do submit Salary slips for all the months for which you worked.

Best of luck...


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

What does EA look for in a Career Episode?
Can't it be the case that one can completely make up a career episode? My question is - how will EA get to know if the candidate actually did that work or not?


----------



## ankit.periwal (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I need an advice on my skills assessment. I completed my Bachelors degree in Chemical engineering and have a work ex in an IT company for 4+ years. I got an overall score of 90 / 90 in PTE with the following scores: 
Listening - 90
Reading - 89 
Speaking - 90 
Writing - 90 
I understand that as I do not clear the ICT major / minor eligibility and hence cannot apply for Aus PR through ACS as I do not have 6 years of experience. Therefore I am not Taking into account my relevant work ex, but still manage to score 65 pts if my Bachelor degree is considered through ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA. 
Can you advise me if I should apply via Engineers Australia using my Chemical Engineers Bachelor degree? Does it matter if I work in IT even after applying through a Chemical Engineers skilled assessment? 

P.S. I am new to this forum and this is my 1st post. Please bear with me if I haven't strictly adhered to the rules of the forum. Thanks.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ankit.periwal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need an advice on my skills assessment. I completed my Bachelors degree in Chemical engineering and have a work ex in an IT company for 4+ years. I got an overall score of 90 / 90 in PTE with the following scores:
> Listening - 90
> ...


Apply for skills assessment only and use academic projects


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey guys
I lodged my assessment on 18th August and just out of curiosity, I checked Engineers Australia for any update on recent turnaround time.
They have mentioned an email address "[email protected]". By sending a blank body with subject "Status" to this email address, you get the automated reply (status update).
I tried that half an hour ago and haven't received any email yet. 
Is this service discontinued or is the email address changed?
Any insight on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

ankit.periwal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need an advice on my skills assessment. I completed my Bachelors degree in Chemical engineering and have a work ex in an IT company for 4+ years. I got an overall score of 90 / 90 in PTE with the following scores:
> Listening - 90
> ...


please share how you prepare your PTE? Give some advice please in how many attempts you achieve this score????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> please share how you prepare your PTE? Give some advice please in how many attempts you achieve this score????


There is a very active thread specifically for PTEA on the forum

It's a goldmine of information 

Go through it carefully and patiently and all your questions will be answered 

Cheers


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> Hey guys
> I lodged my assessment on 18th August and just out of curiosity, I checked Engineers Australia for any update on recent turnaround time.
> They have mentioned an email address "[email protected]". By sending a blank body with subject "Status" to this email address, you get the automated reply (status update).
> I tried that half an hour ago and haven't received any email yet.
> ...


Can you share how you prepare PTE? Please tell me how many attempts you gave >? and how much time you take to prepare?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Can you share how you prepare PTE? Please tell me how many attempts you gave >? and how much time you take to prepare?


Go thu this link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Approx how much time it will take to prepare I have given 5 times ielts and I am stuck at writing in 6.5/ 6.0 band. rest i can get 7 band. Please members share your experince how much time will i need to prepare if i study 4-5 hours daily.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello friends, 

I need your help, i received EA assessment 2 years ago. 
i want to lodge an EOI soon but i'm confused whether i need to be reassessed.

please advise me if there any validity for the EA assessment
also, at the time of the assessment i had 6+ but now i have 8+ 

please help me out in this.

Thank you


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hope81 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I need your help, i received EA assessment 2 years ago.
> i want to lodge an EOI soon but i'm confused whether i need to be reassessed.
> ...


I had same query so i send email to EA.

This is reply they send me.
Dear Areeb,

Thank you for your email.

From Engineers Australia’s point of view, the assessment does not have an expiry date. It is always valid.

However, the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) may have other requirements. It is our understanding that they would accept letters up to 3 years old.

Kind regards

Abhishek Mullick| Specialist Assessment Officer
Engineers Australia
t: 02 6270 6114 | Ext: 2114 | engineersaustralia.org.au
600 Bourke Street Melbourne VIC 3000


Please you also send your email and post reply here so that everyone could get benefit from it. There is a famous saying GOD/ Almighty help those who help others. :yo:


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Areeb126 said:


> I had same query so i send email to EA.
> 
> This is reply they send me.
> Dear Areeb,
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 

It's clear that an assessment is valid for 3 years, but what about the additional years of experience? do they mean that DIBP will consider the additional years by default?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hope81 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> It's clear that an assessment is valid for 3 years, but what about the additional years of experience? do they mean that DIBP will consider the additional years by default?


Whe you will lodge your EOI you will fill number of years in which you work. So there is no need to worry about it any more, just lodge your EOI and see if DIBP ask you something or not. Fulfill their requirements that is the simple formula.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Areeb126 said:


> Whe you will lodge your EOI you will fill number of years in which you work. So there is no need to worry about it any more, just lodge your EOI and see if DIBP ask you something or not. Fulfill their requirements that is the simple formula.


Thanks a lot brother...


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*Chemical Engineering Experience NOT Matching with ANZSCO Code*

Confusion Confusion Confusion!!!

Hello Mates,

I am in a great confusion. My degree is of a chemical engineering and I have 11 years of experience of a chemical engineer but my experience does not at all matches with ANZSCO's tasks for a chemical engineer as mentioned in the 233111. This is because the ANZSCO 233111 states the tasks for a chemical engineer working directly in plant productions/operation and/or equipment designing. There is another field of chemical engineering named as process optimization which is actually my experience but it is not at all covered in ANZSCO 233111. I do projects for multiple industries to optimize their production/operations by commissioning/installing engineering softwares. I do not design any equipment as stated in ANZSCO neither directly operates the plant.

What to do??? I need expert advice so I may resolve this problem.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Status: Assessment in Progress*

Hi guys
My assessment's status got changed to "Assessment in Progress" today around 5.30 PM AEST. I'm wondering if anyone received a positive/negative assessment today?
How long is the "Assessment in Progress" period generally?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Hi guys
> My assessment's status got changed to "Assessment in Progress" today around 5.30 PM AEST. I'm wondering if anyone received a positive/negative assessment today?
> How long is the "Assessment in Progress" period generally?


It usually gets finalized on same day, although it can remain as "Assessment in Progress" if AO asks for some extra Docs or clarity in CDRs.


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Please help me with this situation.

As EA has updated their booklet last August, now they're requiring 2 sets of documents namely Primary and Secondary. The Primary was just the contemporary Reference Letter, while the secondary is asking for both 2 docs: *2.1 Income Tax Return Acknowledgement* or Receipt; and 2.2 *Social Security Insurance*/ Superfund/ Provident Fund/ Retirement Contribution Statement Reports.

I have got 2.2 SS insurance report. However, the 2.1 is very difficult to get in my country due to Tax Bureau system. I dont know if I can provide others like bank statements?

I hope some body who has applied follow the new requirement from Aug.2017 can help me by telling their case. 

Best regards,


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Hi guys
> My assessment's status got changed to "Assessment in Progress" today around 5.30 PM AEST. I'm wondering if anyone received a positive/negative assessment today?
> How long is the "Assessment in Progress" period generally?


Hi Vj,

This is faisal Nadeem. 

Hello Fellows,

I applied for assessment with CDR pathway as Production or plant engineers, today received following comments from the assessor. Can anybody guide me what to do in such situation.

1.) Please note that as per your academic transcript, you sat your final exams in November 2008, but the marks were only finalized on 16 February 2009, thus work experience will be awarded from this date onwards.


2.) The document provided is not suitable for a work experience assessment. Provide official company documentary evidence of the name, title and authors direct contact details (telephone and company domain email address), as per guidelines. Provide documentary evidence of your EOBI, Return of Income and Employer Generated Income Tax Report for the entire period of employment, 2009-2010. This document must be an official government document from a third party that provides your employer details.


3.) The document provided is not suitable for a work experience assessment. Provide official company documentary evidence of the authors direct contact details (telephone and company domain email address), as per guidelines. Provide documentary evidence of your Employment contract (stamped by the Ministry of Labour) and Residence Permit for the entire period of employment, 2010-2013. This document must be an official government document from a third party that provides your employer details. Include official English language translations for ALL your Arabic documents.


4.) The document provided is not suitable for a work experience assessment. Provide a new Reference Letter, based on your current letter you are only eligible for work till September 2015.Provide official company documentary evidence of the authors direct contact details (telephone and company domain email address), as per guidelines. Provide documentary evidence of your Employment contract (stamped by the Ministry of Labour) and Residence Permit for the entire period of employment, 2013-to date. This document must be an official government document from a third party that provides your employer details. Include official English language translations for ALL your Arabic documents.


5.) Failure to provide the mandatory 3rd party documents and other information will result in periods of employment not being awarded.


6.) With regards to your nominated occupation please note the following:

The Competency Demonstration Report (CDR pathway) assessment is holistic and is based primarily on the undergraduate qualification and the demonstrated competencies. Applicants need to provide documentary evidence of BOTH ;

- having the underpinning knowledge of the nominated occupation, AND

- need to demonstrate the application of knowledge and professional Stage 1 graduate competencies in the nominated occupation.Your Bachelor degree in Polymer Engineering, your work experience and career episodes submitted do not support the outcome Professional Production Engineer

(233513). Based on the documentary evidence you have submitted, and upon submission of ALL the outstanding documents, I can offer two possible outcomes:

1) Engineering Technologist (233914) with Relevant Skilled Employment (dependent on the documents provided at your next submission); OR

2) Engineering Professionals (nec) (233999) (based on your area of study and work in Polymers) with Relevant Skilled Employment (dependent on the documents provided at your next submission).
Please review both options and advise which outcome you wish to pursue when you submit your outstanding documents.
You have 1 month, till 7th October 2017, to provide ALL the outstanding documents.
Your assessment will be finalized based on the documents you submit and there will be no further request for additional information.

Please note that for Point number 2, I was employed in Pakistan, I have tax returns but do not have EOBI. For point 3 and 4, I have resident permit copies but do not have employment contracts stamped from ministry of labor of KSA. 

Is there any option to pursue my assessment without RSA?

Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Hi Vj,
> 
> This is faisal Nadeem.
> 
> ...


hey bro, 
been there done that. My sincere advice is that getting your work experience assessed from EA should be least of your concerns right now. First things first, you have to come up with stuff to defend your CDRs. If the Outcome is Engineering Technologist, you will be in long queue where you ll be needing 70 points ( I hope i am right in this regard, an expert can throw some light on this) to secure an EOI invite. So first things first, get the CDRs right as first priority. For that you have to go through MSA booklet once again thoroughly and address the shortcomings. Once that is settled, only then you should worry about Work experience assessment. as far as Tax Returns or EOBI document is concerned, either one will work as both are 3rd party evidences. If you submit only one covering your complete time of work experience, you ll be good to go. regarding KSA employment evidence, I am in no position to guide you as I have no first hand experience. 

Finally I can tell you that few of my colleagues did not apply for employment assessment from EA, they only went for CDR assessment. Their employment verification was done by DIBP on final stage of Visa. You can do that too. But you will be needing all those above mentioned documents at final stage as well if you are to claim your work experience.

Hope that explanation is helpful


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> hey bro,
> been there done that. My sincere advice is that getting your work experience assessed from EA should be least of your concerns right now. First things first, you have to come up with stuff to defend your CDRs. If the Outcome is Engineering Technologist, you will be in long queue where you ll be needing 70 points ( I hope i am right in this regard, an expert can throw some light on this) to secure an EOI invite. So first things first, get the CDRs right as first priority. For that you have to go through MSA booklet once again thoroughly and address the shortcomings. Once that is settled, only then you should worry about Work experience assessment. as far as Tax Returns or EOBI document is concerned, either one will work as both are 3rd party evidences. If you submit only one covering your complete time of work experience, you ll be good to go. regarding KSA employment evidence, I am in no position to guide you as I have no first hand experience.
> 
> Finally I can tell you that few of my colleagues did not apply for employment assessment from EA, they only went for CDR assessment. Their employment verification was done by DIBP on final stage of Visa. You can do that too. But you will be needing all those above mentioned documents at final stage as well if you are to claim your work experience.
> ...


Hi Shuaib,

Thanks for a detailed reply. Cut off score is 70 for both production or plant engineers and for engineering technologist only difference is the occupations ceilings. 

Secondly, my assessor did not send direct email to me, I received an email that login to your portal to find out more. He gave his comments where I uploaded files. I do not know if this is the case for all candidates or only me.

In case if I want to proceed without RSA at this stage, so EA will reflect this on my outcome report that RSA is negative? as he mentioned 

5.) Failure to provide the mandatory 3rd party documents and other information will result in periods of employment not being awarded.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Hi Shuaib,
> 
> Thanks for a detailed reply. Cut off score is 70 for both production or plant engineers and for engineering technologist only difference is the occupations ceilings.
> 
> ...


This is how EA proceeds, they mail you and tell you to check portal for details.

as far as the issue of letting EA proceed without providing them required documents, it will definitely show on ur outcome that experience points are not awarded. If you are not going provide asked documents to EA, then reply them and withdraw your request to assess ur work experience. Ask them to just assess ur degree according to the Occupation Code you want/most relevant to your CDRs.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> This is how EA proceeds, they mail you and tell you to check portal for details.
> 
> as far as the issue of letting EA proceed without providing them required documents, it will definitely show on ur outcome that experience points are not awarded. If you are not going provide asked documents to EA, then reply them and withdraw your request to assess ur work experience. Ask them to just assess ur degree according to the Occupation Code you want/most relevant to your CDRs.


Thanks for your reply. So in this case, I can claim points for my work experience in the EOI and let DIBP verify my experience? and also if I withdraw my RSA application, it will reflect on my outcome report?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Thanks for your reply. So in this case, I can claim points for my work experience in the EOI and let DIBP verify my experience? and also if I withdraw my RSA application, it will reflect on my outcome report?


If you withdraw RSA application and ask them to go ahead and assess just ur degree, it won't reflect on ur outcome letter. This is what my assessor told me when i talked to him on call. you can call ur assessor and discuss the issue with him if you want more satisfactory assurance on this issue. cheers


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> If you withdraw RSA application and ask them to go ahead and assess just ur degree, it won't reflect on ur outcome letter. This is what my assessor told me when i talked to him on call. you can call ur assessor and discuss the issue with him if you want more satisfactory assurance on this issue. cheers


Hey Bro Shuaib,

Thanks for your replies.. have you done the same, withdrawn RSA and proceeded with CDR only?

Please tell me how to call assessor, I did not find any option or number in my portal.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Hey Bro Shuaib,
> 
> Thanks for your replies.. have you done the same, withdrawn RSA and proceeded with CDR only?
> 
> Please tell me how to call assessor, I did not find any option or number in my portal.


Nope, I found out what the assessor wanted in detail. Hence I did not withdraw my RSA and submitted the documents assessor wanted. It is simple to contact ur assessor, call EA helpline which is mentioned on portal. a customer care representative will pick the call, ask him to connect u to ur assessor by telling ur case number and also name of assessor. He ll connect u with the assessor, then u can discuss the whole issue directly with the assessor... This is what I did.. cheers.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Nope, I found out what the assessor wanted in detail. Hence I did not withdraw my RSA and submitted the documents assessor wanted. It is simple to contact ur assessor, call EA helpline which is mentioned on portal. a customer care representative will pick the call, ask him to connect u to ur assessor by telling ur case number and also name of assessor. He ll connect u with the assessor, then u can discuss the whole issue directly with the assessor... This is what I did.. cheers.


Ok.. I understand now what to do.. I will try to call my assessor. I do not know the name of my assessor, I would mention only case number..?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Ok.. I understand now what to do.. I will try to call my assessor. I do not know the name of my assessor, I would mention only case number..?


If you don't know the name of ur assessor, then just mention case number and ask customer care representative to let you talk to the Assessing Officer. Do mention that he has asked for additional documents and you want more clarity about those documents. That is why you want to talk to assessor on call. Best of luck


----------



## abdulkaleem81 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Engineers Australia Consent Form*

Hello Team,

I have applied for Qualification Assessment (Civil Engineer) through Standard CDR route (Fast Track) with Engineers Australia on 21st August. I am not claiming any points for work experience but only for Qualification. I have worked for 2 companies earlier based on which I have written the Career Episodes and provided the reference letters accordingly. Today I have received the following email from EA : 

Dear Sir,

Could you please send me back the attached consent form completed and signed ? As part as your assessment, we would like to contact your previous employers in order to check the reference letters that you’ve provided and the experience described in your career episodes.

Thank you
Regards,

Now, I have the following doubts and would want people to step in with similar experiences :

1) Why employment verification, I applied for standard CDR assessment though?
(I would have claimed points for experience if I knew they would be verifying)

2) How will they contact the employers (Call, email or send someone in person)?

3) Within how much time would I be getting the outcome now (as I have provided them with the consent form)?

4) Did they happen to come across any sort of plagiarism due to which they have sent me this email?

5) What if they do not get reply from any of the employers (Would they ask for any statutory declaration)?

Mixed Feelings, Mixed Questions!

Could you guys share similar experiences, If you had come across any?


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help me with this situation.
> 
> ...


Dear Mr Shauib,

Hope you can help me how to proceed with the above. I cannot obtain an income tax return, as in my company people let the company do the tax with the tax department. Therefore they've been working in a total amount of the company (not each individual employee) therefore, the tax dept. cannot issue an acknowledgement paper for anybody who lets his employer take care the annual tax.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

abdulkaleem81 said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I have applied for Qualification Assessment (Civil Engineer) through Standard CDR route (Fast Track) with Engineers Australia on 21st August. I am not claiming any points for work experience but only for Qualification. I have worked for 2 companies earlier based on which I have written the Career Episodes and provided the reference letters accordingly. Today I have received the following email from EA :
> 
> ...


Hey Kaleem,
this is standard procedure which is described in MSA booklet as well. When your CDRs are based upon your job projects, RNR letters, JD letters, Salary slips, offer letter etc are needed to verify if you actually worked for the company or not. Now verification can be of any type, it can be on call or on email. And there is a chance that no verification may take place and only providing the above mentioned docs do the trick. This situation is perfectly normal and nothing to do with plagiarism at all. As far as Q5 is concerned, I can't say with surety. Cheers


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Dear Mr Shauib,
> 
> Hope you can help me how to proceed with the above. I cannot obtain an income tax return, as in my company people let the company do the tax with the tax department. Therefore they've been working in a total amount of the company (not each individual employee) therefore, the tax dept. cannot issue an acknowledgement paper for anybody who lets his employer take care the annual tax.


hey bro, I will try to address your concern to the best of my knowledge.
As far as I can understand, you are pointing towards 3rd party evidence. It can be your tax returns or it can be ur PF or it can be ur social security number etc. Now when I went through my CDR assessment back in Feb, only one third party evidence was required by EA. In my opinion, If your send them social security number, you ll be good to go. Did u every submit your tax returns individually? if yes, then do submit tax certificates as well. It will strengthen your case. Cheers


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> hey bro, I will try to address your concern to the best of my knowledge.
> As far as I can understand, you are pointing towards 3rd party evidence. It can be your tax returns or it can be ur PF or it can be ur social security number etc. Now when I went through my CDR assessment back in Feb, only one third party evidence was required by EA. In my opinion, If your send them social security number, you ll be good to go. Did u every submit your tax returns individually? if yes, then do submit tax certificates as well. It will strengthen your case. Cheers


Hi bro,

Thank you for your time.The story is that: I've been preparing my 3rd party evidence following Option 1 mentioned in the Booklet Oct.2016. However, as of Aug2017, EA has published a new booklet detailing that 3rd party evidence must be either one of the two following sets:

1. Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Receipt *AND* Social Security Insurance Report. / *OR*
2. Work Permit/Residence Permit *AND* Official Contract Document from the Ministry of Labor etc..

In the previous booklet, it just stated that 3rd party evidence of employment could either be one of the four only. Therefore, I have recently obtained one Social Security Report, which I thought would be sufficient. I also have got back up such as bank statement. Now according to the new booklet, is it correct that new applicants for MSA with RSEA shall need to submit two documents (not one anymore) for 3rd party evidence??


But for things related to tax, I have never handled and have learned that it is impossible to obtain the socalled Tax Return cert for individuals, because me and a lot of others who have only 1 source of annual income always let the employer to submit the tax. The employer HR members also calculate the tax return amount completely for every employee and pay back into our accounts, no papers appeared.

I tried to email EA the questions before asking here at Expatforum, but have not yet received an answer yet. I really hope to hear your and others' experience and sharings. Much appreciated.

Best regards,


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Thank you for your time.The story is that: I've been preparing my 3rd party evidence following Option 1 mentioned in the Booklet Oct.2016. However, as of Aug2017, EA has published a new booklet detailing that 3rd party evidence must be either one of the two following sets:
> 
> ...


Hey bro. I understand whole scenario of your case now. Unfortunately I can't suggest with authority as my own knowledge is also limited. I would recommend you to go along with one third party evidence for complete duration of employment. If Assessor asks question (which I doubt to be honest), you can call him and describe the whole issue and he can guide you regarding what to do.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey bro. I understand whole scenario of your case now. Unfortunately I can't suggest with authority as my own knowledge is also limited. I would recommend you to go along with one third party evidence for complete duration of employment. If Assessor asks question (which I doubt to be honest), you can call him and describe the whole issue and he can guide you regarding what to do.


Hey Bro Shuaib,

hope you are doing well. With reference to the below requirements for my employment in Pakistan, I have only NTN with my employer name and tax returns also with my employer name but I dont have EOBI or employer generated Income tax report, when I called my employer he says your salary was below tax limit thats why employer generated Income tax report is not for you. Could you please advise what I can do for my Pakistan Job.

_*Provide documentary evidence of your EOBI, Return of Income and Employer Generated Income Tax Report for the entire period of employment, 2009-2010. This document must be an official government document from a third party that provides your employer details.*_


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Friends, a question. I'll be undergoing EA assessment without work experience. Say i get a positive outcome. 
After filing EOI, is it necessary that DIBP will check for work experience? Or do people get in without it as long as points are above 60?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Hey Bro Shuaib,
> 
> hope you are doing well. With reference to the below requirements for my employment in Pakistan, I have only NTN with my employer name and tax returns also with my employer name but I dont have EOBI or employer generated Income tax report, when I called my employer he says your salary was below tax limit thats why employer generated Income tax report is not for you. Could you please advise what I can do for my Pakistan Job.
> 
> _*Provide documentary evidence of your EOBI, Return of Income and Employer Generated Income Tax Report for the entire period of employment, 2009-2010. This document must be an official government document from a third party that provides your employer details.*_


Submitting Tax Returns in Pakistan is relatively easy. Talk to any tax lawyer and tell him ur case. provide him all ur income and expense details for all years of employment. He/She ll create your NTN number and submit your Tax returns to FBR and u ll receive form 114 which is requirement of EA for third party evidence. Whole process won't take more than a week. Cheers


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Friends, a question. I'll be undergoing EA assessment without work experience. Say i get a positive outcome.
> After filing EOI, is it necessary that DIBP will check for work experience? Or do people get in without it as long as points are above 60?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


As per my knowledge, as long as you are not claiming points for work experience, DIBP might not do your employment verification. But you are never sure with DIBP, they have a right to do anything with the docs you provide them. Hence, rule number one, do not submit the document which u can't back with solid proof. Cheers


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Submitting Tax Returns in Pakistan is relatively easy. Talk to any tax lawyer and tell him ur case. provide him all ur income and expense details for all years of employment. He/She ll create your NTN number and submit your Tax returns to FBR and u ll receive form 114 which is requirement of EA for third party evidence. Whole process won't take more than a week. Cheers


Thanks for your reply. I already have NTN number and tax returns from FBR for my whole employment period but I dont have EOBI and employer generated tax report. Do you think one evidence is enough?


----------



## Minzi (Mar 6, 2014)

*Hey*



brainstorm87 said:


> Friends, a question. I'll be undergoing EA assessment without work experience. Say i get a positive outcome.
> After filing EOI, is it necessary that DIBP will check for work experience? Or do people get in without it as long as points are above 60?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Did it work for you?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I already have NTN number and tax returns from FBR for my whole employment period but I dont have EOBI and employer generated tax report. Do you think one evidence is enough?


Bro I checked MSA booklet. It changed in Aug 2017. Now they are asking for 2 Third Party evidences. So I am not quite sure what should be the course of action. In my opinion, Bank statements and FBR tax return form should be more than enough. But MSA booklet states otherwise now.


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Bro I checked MSA booklet. It changed in Aug 2017. Now they are asking for 2 Third Party evidences. So I am not quite sure what should be the course of action. In my opinion, Bank statements and FBR tax return form should be more than enough. But MSA booklet states otherwise now.


That's my case. Hell no way to proceed with 2 documents at a time.. I would go with a Social Security Reports and back with Contract, Bank statements. Hope everything will be ok for me.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

AQTLM1905 said:


> That's my case. Hell no way to proceed with 2 documents at a time.. I would go with a Social Security Reports and back with Contract, Bank statements. Hope everything will be ok for me.


Best of luck bro...


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello,

I have got my assessment letter from EA. My experience has been assessed for 4 years and 11 months. I am worried if I can apply 5 years in EOI?

Thanks..


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Timmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got my assessment letter from EA. My experience has been assessed for 4 years and 11 months. I am worried if I can apply 5 years in EOI?
> 
> Thanks..


If you are still working for the same firm, then fill only "From" and leave the "To" date column empty. EOI points will automatically update after 1 month.


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got my assessment letter from EA. My experience has been assessed for 4 years and 11 months. I am worried if I can apply 5 years in EOI?
> 
> Thanks..


Bro are you in KSA? 
Could you please tell me what did you submit for the third party evidence of your work experience?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

engineer874 said:


> Bro are you in KSA?
> 
> Could you please tell me what did you submit for the third party evidence of your work experience?




Submit GOSI certificate, Bupa certificate , Iqama 

More than enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Submit GOSI certificate, Bupa certificate , Iqama
> 
> More than enough
> 
> ...


Thanks JP, my assessor asked me to submit employment contracts stamped by MOL.. my company HR says mol dont make stamps on docs. 
Profession on Iqama is different, will it make a difference?


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

I had the same problem. Different profession in iqama, and i landed as an Engineering Technologist rather than Electronic Engineer.

I submitted iqama translations and Muqeem paper.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

engineer874 said:


> Thanks JP, my assessor asked me to submit employment contracts stamped by MOL.. my company HR says mol dont make stamps on docs.
> Profession on Iqama is different, will it make a difference?


MOL do not stamp except CoC and MOFA.

whats problem with iQama position, its engineer,right?


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

No it was electrical technician


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> MOL do not stamp except CoC and MOFA.
> 
> whats problem with iQama position, its engineer,right?


my previous job, my job position was Production Engineer but Iqama was General Electrician.

My current job, my job position is QA/QC In-charge but Iqama is Quality Examiner.

What can be done for MOL stamp?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> I had the same problem. Different profession in iqama, and i landed as an Engineering Technologist rather than Electronic Engineer.
> 
> I submitted iqama translations and Muqeem paper.


How did you handle this problem with the assessor?


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

You cant do much in this area if your assessment is in progress. Has the assessor gave you any other options for potential outcomes?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> You cant do much in this area if your assessment is in progress. Has the assessor gave you any other options for potential outcomes?


He directly offered me Engineering Technologist. I Meant, how did you explain to your assessor the difference between your profession on Iqama and in real profession?


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

I did not because you have to show Saudi Council Of Registration and Work contract authenticated by MOL. I did not choose this because its a time taking activity. Otherwise you have to change your iqama profession


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Got positive outcome today!*

Hi guys
After 7 days of silence(Since "Assessment in-Progress" Status) from the Assessor, he finally contacted me early this morning asking for a new summary statement. The email woke me up. I submitted the new summary statement in about two hours and got the positive outcome in another two.
This forum is a goldmine for Expats in Australia. 
This positive outcome wouldn't have been possible without this forum as I was badly stuck on my CDR for about 3 months before I found this forum.
Thank you all the experienced members especially Zaback.
It's a good feeling to finally change your signature, isn't it?
Giving PTE tomorrow and hopefully lodge my EOI on friday once I get the result.


----------



## sanjaynair1987 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I have been a follower of this forum since the time I made my move to Australia a couple of years ago. As of now, my fiance is trying for her migration skills assessment with Engineers Australia(Biomedical Engineer). We applied using fast track on 28th of Aug, and received CO contact yeaterday, who has asked for quite a bit of changes, including something which I have not heard from others who have done the CDR assessment.

Since I assessed my degree through ACS, I am not completely well versed with how to deal with a situation like this? Hoping the experts in here could help us out with some valuable advice! 


These are the changes -
1) They have asked to provide original project report for all three episodes. I am not sure why this has been asked for. But this won't be a problem from our end, as the originals are available. Although not quite sure how to upload 50-odd page documents.
Has anyone experienced the same?

Sorry for the next long paragraph. This was the message from the CO.

2)For the second career episode - " This episode lacks detail of your activities, duties, and problem solving skills as a professional biomedical engineer.\n Please revise this episode by providing more details of your work as a professional engineer.\n 

Before revising, consider the following comments:\n\nA- 

You need to provide detailed examples of your work to demonstrate your competency in all and specifically in the following elements

It is not sufficient to merely state your duties or working procedures with only general description. Not only ‘what you did’, but instead, ‘how you did it’ should be presented in 'Personal Engineering Activities' part. 

Each career episode should emphasise any engineering problems identified and any particular problem solving techniques used by you.\n\nC- 

It is not sufficient to describe the work undertaken by a group or team in which you were involved, remember it is your own personal competencies that are being assessed.

Career episodes must be written in narrative form and clearly identify your own role in the work described.\n\nD- 

The career episode must demonstrate how you have applied your bio medical engineering knowledge and skills and should clearly state what you did and describe how you did it. For example; "I designed..", "I developed..", "I organised..", "I determined..", "I interpreted..", "I analysed..", "I applied..", "I engaged..", "I investigated..", "I managed..", "I quantified..", "I produced.." etc. "

Regarding this, which is quite understandable, the changes for this episode can be made.


3)They have asked for reference letter, tax forms, and payslips, even though we have not applied for relevant employment skills migration. Not sure why this is asked. They have asked for a reference letter on company letter head stating the duties. Since she is currently working there, that cannot be obtained. A statutory declaration from a managerial staff can be sourced, however. Could you please let me know if this would be considered?

4)They have asked for Form 26AS, which I believe is the tax return form? Her organisation does the taxes and all the employees get Form16. Not quite sure if that would be enough?



Hoping you guys could help me out here! Many thanks!

Best Regards,
Sanjay


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sanjaynair1987 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this forum since the time I made my move to Australia a couple of years ago. As of now, my fiance is trying for her migration skills assessment with Engineers Australia(Biomedical Engineer). We applied using fast track on 28th of Aug, and received CO contact yeaterday, who has asked for quite a bit of changes, including something which I have not heard from others who have done the CDR assessment.
> 
> ...




1). Make Project report in parts of PDF and upload
2). Ask her to write a day to day work problems faced and emphasise how she applied her bio-engg basics to solve that issue, do not include too much of technical details but include multitasking abilities, adaptability , critical thinking and decision making.

3). Even though she is going only for MSA, but she is working now, that's why CO might have asked all these details.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

*1)* _They have asked to provide original project report for all three episodes. I am not sure why this has been asked for. But this won't be a problem from our end, as the originals are available. Although not quite sure how to upload 50-odd page documents.
Has anyone experienced the same?

Sorry for the next long paragraph. This was the message from the CO._

*This depends from Assessor to Assessor. There must be something that ticked him/her off or may be he/she wasn't feeling generous that day.
Just upload the pdf file of the project report. Rename them to "Name_CareerEpisode#_ProjectName" before you upload for ease of employer.
A lot of people have been asked to provide evidence for their career episodes.*

*2)*_For the second career episode - " This episode lacks detail of your activities, duties, and problem solving skills as a professional biomedical engineer.\n Please revise this episode by providing more details of your work as a professional engineer.\n 

Before revising, consider the following comments:\n\nA- 

You need to provide detailed examples of your work to demonstrate your competency in all and specifically in the following elements

It is not sufficient to merely state your duties or working procedures with only general description. Not only ‘what you did’, but instead, ‘how you did it’ should be presented in 'Personal Engineering Activities' part. 

Each career episode should emphasise any engineering problems identified and any particular problem solving techniques used by you.\n\nC- 

It is not sufficient to describe the work undertaken by a group or team in which you were involved, remember it is your own personal competencies that are being assessed.

Career episodes must be written in narrative form and clearly identify your own role in the work described.\n\nD- 

*The career episode must demonstrate how you have applied your bio medical engineering knowledge and skills and should clearly state what you did and describe how you did it. For example; "I designed..", "I developed..", "I organised..", "I determined..", "I interpreted..", "I analysed..", "I applied..", "I engaged..", "I investigated..", "I managed..", "I quantified..", "I produced.." etc.*_
*Very Important*

_Regarding this, which is quite understandable, the changes for this episode can be made._


*As you said, this is understandable. 
My suggestion would be to make a rough draft of the Career Episode. Take a look at the Competencies of a Professional Engineer and add/omit content from the Career Episode on the basis of Competencies. Try to give atleast two instances for every competency. It is not mandatory for a single career episode to cover all the competencies. 
For example
P.E 1.1 -> CE 1.2, CE 1.3 (This competency is met and referenced in CE 1 only but twice)
P.E 1.2 -> CE 1.2, CE 2.2, CE 3.2 (This competency is met and referenced in CE 1, CE 2 and CE 3)
P.E 1.3 -> CE 2.4, CE 3.4 (This competency is met and referenced in CE 2 and CE 3)
I hope this explains it.*

*3)*_They have asked for reference letter, tax forms, and payslips, even though we have not applied for relevant employment skills migration. Not sure why this is asked. They have asked for a reference letter on company letter head stating the duties. Since she is currently working there, that cannot be obtained. A statutory declaration from a managerial staff can be sourced, however. Could you please let me know if this would be considered?_

*Only Logical Explanation for this is that your wife must have written one or more of her career episodes based on work experience. Take a look at the MSA Booklet. Documents required for Work Experience Assessment(Primary and Secondary Docs) are mentioned there. Even though your wife is not getting her work experience assessed, indirectly she'll have to as she must have based 1 or more of her CEs on work experience. EA would want to make sure if she really was an employee of the company and if she had the roles and responsibilities that she claims she had in her CEs. I hope this explains it.*

*4)*_They have asked for Form 26AS, which I believe is the tax return form? Her organisation does the taxes and all the employees get Form16. Not quite sure if that would be enough?_

*Not quite sure about this. Best is to call EA Helpline during business hours. Choose 4 for MSA. Someone will pick up the phone. Give them your Application ID or your EA ID and ask them to connect you with the Assessor. They'll do it without asking a second question. They did that in my case at least.
Explain the situation to your assessor and see what he/she suggests.
Or
Someone else on the forum who has experience with Form26AS and Form16 could suggest something.
*


----------



## sanjaynair1987 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi vjsharma, 

Many thanks for your detailed explanation. I completely get your answers to points 1 & 2 and totally agree to it.

Regarding the 3rd point, she has not based any CE on her employment. She based 2 episodes on her projects in undergraduation, and based the last one on an internship. The proof of the internship has been provided, and that does not seem to have been a problem, as they have not asked for it again.

However, I find it weird that they have asked for proof of employment, considering it was not asked for, nor was any CE based on it. I am starting to wonder if it is because she might have not ticked a checkbox which said 'If no relevant employment, tick this box' or something similar. 

Regarding calling them and asking to connect to the assessor, she did give a try yesterday but they said the only way to speak to the CO would be through an email. She has drafted one and we are currently waiting for a reply :fingerscrossed:

I am increasingly tempted to try giving a call myself, but not sure if they would take it in the right sense!


Again, appreciate your patience in reading the wrong post and your reply!

Best Regards,
Sanjay





vjsharma89 said:


> *1)* _They have asked to provide original project report for all three episodes. I am not sure why this has been asked for. But this won't be a problem from our end, as the originals are available. Although not quite sure how to upload 50-odd page documents.
> Has anyone experienced the same?
> 
> Sorry for the next long paragraph. This was the message from the CO._
> ...


----------



## sanjaynair1987 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi JP Mosa, 

Many thanks for your reply, very much appreciated.

Your answers 1 and 2, I completely agree with. Particularly 2, as that is what I have been hearing from folks around me who has done the MSA.

I am still waiting to receive a reply for the 3rd question, from the CO.


Many thanks again!

Best Regards,
Sanjay


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

sanjaynair1987 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this forum since the time I made my move to Australia a couple of years ago. As of now, my fiance is trying for her migration skills assessment with Engineers Australia(Biomedical Engineer). We applied using fast track on 28th of Aug, and received CO contact yeaterday, who has asked for quite a bit of changes, including something which I have not heard from others who have done the CDR assessment.
> 
> ...




Hello Sanjay,
Regarding point 4 (Form 26AS), if your wife or her employer had filed the return, you can download FORM 26 AS from the Indian Income tax (TRACE) website. I had done the same for Form 26AS. You can follow this link:

https://cleartax.in/s/view-form-26as-tax-credit-statement



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjaynair1987 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello Punit,

Many thanks for your reply!

Perfect, so that takes care of the tax document! Thanks buddy!

Did you also get a note from CO saying they have sent a consent letter, and asked you to sign and submit?

She has been asked to, but not sure what letter they are talking about. They have not sent any by email too.

Best Regards,
Sanjay




punit0000 said:


> Hello Sanjay,
> Regarding point 4 (Form 26AS), if your wife or her employer had filed the return, you can download FORM 26 AS from the Indian Income tax (TRACE) website. I had done the same for Form 26AS. You can follow this link:
> 
> https://cleartax.in/s/view-form-26as-tax-credit-statement
> ...


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

sanjaynair1987 said:


> Hello Punit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nopes. I was just asked to submit third party documents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

punit0000 said:


> Nopes. I was just asked to submit third party documents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi punit0000,

Can you list third parties' documents you were requested to submit? And when was your assessment? I only submit a Ref letter and a Report of social insurance which covers my entire employment. I am worried these two would not be sufficient according to the new booklet :smash:

Thank you!


----------



## farfallone (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello everybody,

Is there anybody here who got their assessment as materials engineer from EA recently? I am getting anxious about my assessment even though I have materials engineering B.Sc. and M.Sc. and have worked in relevant positions for 3 years. I have read several cases in which people were assessed as engineering technologist while they hold specific engineering degrees. Has EA got a tendency to give people et nowadays?


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi punit0000,
> 
> Can you list third parties' documents you were requested to submit? And when was your assessment? I only submit a Ref letter and a Report of social insurance which covers my entire employment. I am worried these two would not be sufficient according to the new booklet :smash:
> 
> Thank you!



I had submitted my (Fast Track) application on 12th August 2017 for skill and work experience assessment. The status changed on 30th August and I was asked to submit any of following two third party documents for whole duration of employment. 
1. Form 26 AS ( Tax return form) OR
2. Employee Provident Fund report 
These document should be issued from any third party e.g., Government, and your company name should be on the form. 

After submitting this, I got positive outcome on 1st September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfallone (Jun 28, 2017)

babu91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied engineers Australia for professional electrical engineer on 5.09.2017 and received feedback stating,
> 
> ...


Hi babu91,

Regarding your career episodes, did you adress anything in summary statement for PE 2.1 2.2 and 2.3, if yes how many references? In CO's answer he/she commented only on cdr but not your major. I assume that you hold Electrical Engineer degree. And I hope experts will give advice for your concerns :fingerscrossed:


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

farfallone said:


> Hi babu91,
> 
> Regarding your career episodes, did you adress anything in summary statement for PE 2.1 2.2 and 2.3, if yes how many references? In CO's answer he/she commented only on cdr but not your major. I assume that you hold Electrical Engineer degree. And I hope experts will give advice for your concerns :fingerscrossed:


Hi,
Thanks for your reply. 

I have given a single reference for each statement.

I have completed BE in electrical and electronics engineering.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

farfallone said:


> Hi babu91,
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding your career episodes, did you adress anything in summary statement for PE 2.1 2.2 and 2.3, if yes how many references? In CO's answer he/she commented only on cdr but not your major. I assume that you hold Electrical Engineer degree. And I hope experts will give advice for your concerns :fingerscrossed:




I would suggest you to try again for Electrical Engineering as there will be no chance to get invite for 60 points for Engineering Technologists. 

Probably, you should revise your CE and Summary Statements. If you are feeling difficulty to address them, I recommend you to take help of CDR writing experts. They can do it on urgently basis (paid service).


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear All seniors and experts,

I need your kind advice for one query.

I am about to apply for Skills Assessment of my wife CDR only with EA.
The sur name of my wife on the degree was her father name.

After marriage i changed het passport with my name ans now her sur name is my name.

Is this an issue with assessment of CDR.

Please advice how to proceed.

Best Regards,,,,


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear All seniors and experts,
> 
> I need your kind advice for one query.
> 
> ...


Not an issue. Submit an affidavit mentioning this change.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

I am PhD student in QUT, Brisbane. I applied for Fast track EA assessment based on my B.Tech and M.Tech in India with no work experience. Category: 233512. Fingers crossed for outcome in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

punit0000 said:


> I had submitted my (Fast Track) application on 12th August 2017 for skill and work experience assessment. The status changed on 30th August and I was asked to submit any of following two third party documents for whole duration of employment.
> 1. Form 26 AS ( Tax return form) OR
> 2. Employee Provident Fund report
> These document should be issued from any third party e.g., Government, and your company name should be on the form.
> ...


So can I wonder that for your first submission, what have you included: reference letter(s) and ?? or nothing? Then EA asked you on 30-Aug to provide either (1) or (2). And then you submitted just 1 of the two. Am I correct?
Sorry for my bad understanding. Thank you!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear All seniors and experts,
> 
> I need your kind advice for one query.
> 
> ...


For assessment, provide current PP name, 
in visa application, you submit an affidavit


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

AQTLM1905 said:


> So can I wonder that for your first submission, what have you included: reference letter(s) and ?? or nothing? Then EA asked you on 30-Aug to provide either (1) or (2). And then you submitted just 1 of the two. Am I correct?
> 
> Sorry for my bad understanding. Thank you!:fingerscrossed:




On my first submission, I had submitted references letter, salary and bonus slips for employment proof. Then, on second submission, I had submitted third party (Form 26AS) documents. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

*Status - Blank Mail*

What are the current processing times for Normal (Non Fast Track) MSA + RSEA ??
I tried to check the status from their blank status mail service but didn't got any reply. Anybody else tried that blank status mail recently ??


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

punit0000 said:


> On my first submission, I had submitted references letter, salary and bonus slips for employment proof. Then, on second submission, I had submitted third party (Form 26AS) documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your clarification. It means that you submitted just 01 third party documents and it was sufficient for your positive outcome.

In my case, I am so worried  that I have submitted just a Ref.letter for primary doc and a Record of my social insurance payment history for secondary doc. The SS record I believe would contains enough info to prove my employment because it states not only my personnal info but also my employer name and my position on the contract. 

Do you think what document else should I submit if they contact me (which I think will be in the next 10+ days)? I have available here are: my contract, payslips (12 pages) and bank statements (25 pages long :frusty


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Thanks for your clarification. It means that you submitted just 01 third party documents and it was sufficient for your positive outcome.
> 
> In my case, I am so worried  that I have submitted just a Ref.letter for primary doc and a Record of my social insurance payment history for secondary doc. The SS record I believe would contains enough info to prove my employment because it states not only my personnal info but also my employer name and my position on the contract.
> 
> Do you think what document else should I submit if they contact me (which I think will be in the next 10+ days)? I have available here are: my contract, payslips (12 pages) and bank statements (25 pages long :frusty




It’s good if you have these document beforehand. I would also suggest you to be ready with Form 26AS and/or Employee Provident Fund forms as third party document for entire employment duration, in case they ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

punit0000 said:


> It’s good if you have these document beforehand. I would also suggest you to be ready with Form 26AS and/or Employee Provident Fund forms as third party document for entire employment duration, in case they ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry mate. In my country there's nothing like Form 26AS of India nor Employee Provident Fund. The Tax Bureau may issue a Summary sheet for detailing my tax payment progress. But it does not contain employer's name . The only is what I mentioned in my above post: Social Insurance Record 
Anyway, let wait for EA contact if they need more.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Today I was asked some information by EA. 

One of them is to provide Form-26AS for the whole employment period. I worked for a company from Sept 2007 to Mar 2010. For the FY 2007-08 (from Sep'07 to Mar'08), there was no TDS as my income is less than the exempted value and hence the same is not reflecting in form-26AS. For the rest of period it is I can provide the information. How can I satisfy the EA?


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Today I was asked some information by EA. 

One of them is to provide Form-26AS for the whole employment period. I worked for a company from Sept 2007 to Mar 2010. For the FY 2007-08 (from Sep'07 to Mar'08), there was no TDS as my income is less than the exempted value and hence the same is not reflecting in form-26AS. For the rest of period it is I can provide the information. How can I satisfy the EA?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I was asked some information by EA.
> 
> One of them is to provide Form-26AS for the whole employment period. I worked for a company from Sept 2007 to Mar 2010. For the FY 2007-08 (from Sep'07 to Mar'08), there was no TDS as my income is less than the exempted value and hence the same is not reflecting in form-26AS. For the rest of period it is I can provide the information. How can I satisfy the EA?


Write an explanation and attach your pay slips
Request HR to provide a letter and state the same in writing.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Write an explanation and attach your pay slips
> Request HR to provide a letter and state the same in writing.


I have neither payslips nor can get a letter from HR.
Will the bank statements for the period with salary credit serve the purpose?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> I have neither payslips nor can get a letter from HR.
> Will the bank statements for the period with salary credit serve the purpose?


Submit whatever you can. Also, create a Stat Declaration.

YOu don't have even 2-3 payslips?


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Unfortunately, I forgot the password of pst. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Unfortunately, I forgot the password of pst.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Contact employer. Nag them.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

honeymefeb14 said:


> I have neither payslips nor can get a letter from HR.
> 
> Will the bank statements for the period with salary credit serve the purpose?




If your company name mentioned on the bank statement , it will work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilyas123 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have a quick question. I applied for MSA Dublin accord for degree assessment, but unfortunately transcripts I have uploaded are screenshots from university website. Will they reject my application or give me a chance to upload official transcripts with university stamps before the decision is made?
Thanks


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> If your company name mentioned on the bank statement , it will work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just now checked with bank. Account Data readily available only up to 8 years. Beyond that will be purged and need to get through their technical team. Raised the request and bank assured me provide the statement for the year 2007 within 7 working days.

Now, I have form 16 and Bank statement in addition to experience letter and offer letter. Am I still need to provide statutory declaration? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilyas123 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have a quick question. I applied for MSA Dublin accord for degree assessment, but unfortunately transcripts I have uploaded are screenshots from university website. Will they reject my application or give me a chance to upload official transcripts with university stamps before the decision is made?
Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ilyas123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a quick question. I applied for MSA Dublin accord for degree assessment, but unfortunately transcripts I have uploaded are screenshots from university website. Will they reject my application or give me a chance to upload official transcripts with university stamps before the decision is made?
> Thanks


Write to the helpdesk and see if they can accept updated docs.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Write to the helpdesk and see if they can accept updated docs.


They will ask you to upload color scan copy with specifications provided in MSA. Don't Worry


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

*Experts, please shed some light of your wisdom on my situation?
*

233311 Electrical Engineer Sub 189

Education: 4 years Bachelors from India, 1 year masters from UK
Work: 4 years non-relevant experience after masters, 3+years till present Electrical Engineer still working in Kuwait.

Question is regarding my EA Assessment:

I want to seek Professional Engineer status from EA to gain 15 points, without giving any references of my work experience in my CDR. I want to write CDR purely based on my Bachelors and Masters projects. *What are the chances I have to get positive from EA? * My only fear is EA outcome may come as Technologist (or) Associate, which I don't want at any cost.

I'm not claiming experience points because my current employer will not provide me with any letter stating my roles and responsibilities, because they don't want me to migrate to other country, leaving their company.


----------



## Badri (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have few doubts about how to get a updated assessment letter and claiming points on experience,

1. I have received my assessment letter on 14 May 2013, now i would like to get renewed/updated letter from EA, what is the procedure?

2. I have totally about 10 yrs of experience but when I applied for assessment i had only about 5+ yrs of experience, so now to claim 15 points do I need something specific on my assessment letter? my assessment letter says " you have been assessed as meeting the current academic requirement for a standing as a Professional Engineer (Skill Level 1) in Australia and you have been assessed as Electronics engineer ANZSCO233411)" is this enough to claim 15 points?

3. How many days will it take to get the updated assessment letter?

Please some expert explain me!
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Just now checked with bank. Account Data readily available only up to 8 years. Beyond that will be purged and need to get through their technical team. Raised the request and bank assured me provide the statement for the year 2007 within 7 working days.
> 
> Now, I have form 16 and Bank statement in addition to experience letter and offer letter. Am I still need to provide statutory declaration?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Recommended


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Rizzybwoy said:


> *Experts, please shed some light of your wisdom on my situation?
> *
> 
> 233311 Electrical Engineer Sub 189
> ...


Write C.Es in your own words
Apply for qualification assessment only


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Badri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have few doubts about how to get a updated assessment letter and claiming points on experience,
> 
> ...



Answered
Good luck


----------



## Badri (Feb 24, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> Answered
> Good luck


Thanks Mosa!

I have few more doubts, pls dont mind if it sounds improper,

1. I don't want to write again CE's of my new job but I just need the same letter with new date on it? is it possible? if yes, do I have to pay the same amount and get back refund?

2. To claim 15 points, does assessment letter say something specific about number of years of experience?

I just googled in one of the forum I got this info, is this true?
"From Engineers Australia’s point of view, the assessment does not have an expiry date. It is always valid.
However, the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) may have other requirements. It is our understanding that they would accept letters up to 3 years old. 
If you require a Duplicate Skill Assessment outcome letter, then you will need to apply for one. The Administration fee for an outcome letter is $117.50 incl GST.
As we have now moved away from paper based applications, the process to order a duplicate letter is as follows:
-Log into myPortal with your CID/EAID https://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...stination=home
-If you have not previously logged in, you must register for a password https://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...ister-password
-Click on the menu bar at the top right hand corner of the screen and select Migration Skill Assessment. 
-Click on "Start New MSA application"
-Select the pathway that you originally were assessed under and all the additional services you were previously assessed in 
-Upload all of the requested documents. If you do not have all of the original documents, you can upload a scanned copy of the original outcome letter in place of the documents you no longer have access to. All mandatory fields must be completed and it is very important the information regarding Universities and degrees is typed in correctly as this will appear as it is entered by you on your outcome letter.
-Pay for the assessment (please do not add the fast track fee) 
-Send an email to [email protected] with your EA ID and Application ID and Duplicate letter in the subject line.
-Your application will be fast tracked to an assessor who will review your case and process the Duplicate Letter. If there is any refund applicable for additional services already paid for, this will be processed after the completion of your duplicate letter.

-Duplicate letters will be issued electronically within 2-3 weeks of submission.

If you have further queries, please call Member services on 1300 653 113."

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Badri said:


> Thanks Mosa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In that case, you have to pay service charge and request new duplicate outcome letter.

But be aware, that you should make it online application if your old outcome is paper based.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badri (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you once again,

Another question was,

To claim 15 points, does assessment letter say something specific about number of years of experience?

Yes! my earlier assessment was paper based and how to make it online if i do not have all CE's which I had written earlier?

Sorry, if I am annoying you.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Badri said:


> Thank you once again,
> 
> Another question was,
> 
> ...




Earlier I mentioned regarding how to turn paper based into online 

Yes, period of employment assessed as suitable will be written on outcome letter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Not an issue. Submit an affidavit mentioning this change.


Dear Sharma,,,

Thank you for your best support

Regards


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> For assessment, provide current PP name,
> in visa application, you submit an affidavit


Dear JP Mosa,

Thank you for the best extended support.

I will mention in her assessment application her name as per passport.

One small query , for CDR CV she will mention her name as pet passport.

What about the career episodes organization chart she has to mention her name as per passport or her name as per degree because at that time she was not married with me.

Thanks for your support in advance.

Regards,,,,,


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Write C.Es in your own words
> 
> Apply for qualification assessment only




I will do that, but I’m skeptical about getting a positive result, because C.E’s will be only based on academic projects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear JP Mosa,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




While preparing CDR, you no need to write her name 
Coming to CV, write name as it is before marriage 
Actually it doesn't matter in CDR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Rizzybwoy said:


> I will do that, but I’m skeptical about getting a positive result, because C.E’s will be only based on academic projects.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No issues
When going for qualification assessment, it doesn't matter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramontubero28 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi guys,

I recently submitted my EA assessment (as PE) and I got a response last week requesting for some minor documents (which are not in the checklist). Is there a chance that they would still comment again regarding the contents of my CDR that could subsequently lower my assessment to technologist?

The first doc requested was just a proof of completion of my CE3, and the second is just an updated reference letter.

Thanks to those who will reply.


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

What are the current processing times for Normal (Non Fast Track) MSA + RSEA ??
I tried to check the status from their blank status mail service but didn't got any reply. Anybody else tried that blank status mail recently ??


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> No issues
> When going for qualification assessment, it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, thank you musa ;-)


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

pschitkara said:


> What are the current processing times for Normal (Non Fast Track) MSA + RSEA ??
> I tried to check the status from their blank status mail service but didn't got any reply. Anybody else tried that blank status mail recently ??


I applied for MSA ( fast track ) on 14th Sept. and waiting for outcome.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rizzybwoy said:


> I will do that, but I’m skeptical about getting a positive result, because C.E’s will be only based on academic projects.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of my CEs were based on Academic Projects of my bachelors degree. It won't be a problem for MSA.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

pschitkara said:


> What are the current processing times for Normal (Non Fast Track) MSA + RSEA ??
> I tried to check the status from their blank status mail service but didn't got any reply. Anybody else tried that blank status mail recently ??


I tried blank status service while I was waiting for the assessment. It doesn't work anymore.
The average turn-around time for normal assessment is 50-80 days and the average turn-around time for fast track assessment is 18-40 days. The assessor makes first contact within 25 days in fast track applications whereas its around 40-50 days for normal assessment service.


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> All of my CEs were based on Academic Projects of my bachelors degree. It won't be a problem for MSA.




Thank you sharma, I will go for it


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> I tried blank status service while I was waiting for the assessment. It doesn't work anymore.
> The average turn-around time for normal assessment is 50-80 days and the average turn-around time for fast track assessment is 18-40 days. The assessor makes first contact within 25 days in fast track applications whereas its around 40-50 days for normal assessment service.


I applied for normal assessment on 25th aug (~35 days) ... is it advisable to convert it now to fast track ??


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

pschitkara said:


> I applied for normal assessment on 25th aug (~35 days) ... is it advisable to convert it now to fast track ??


Yes. It's better to do... You r case will move to assessment in progress with in a week. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Araoof (Sep 29, 2017)

*Assessment received*

Hello everyone,
I applied for EA assessment (CDR only) using fast track method
ANZSCO: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
Application date: 10/9/2017
Assessment recieved: 29/9/2017


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

pschitkara said:


> I applied for normal assessment on 25th aug (~35 days) ... is it advisable to convert it now to fast track ??


Are you in a hurry right now?
You have already waited 35 days. I would suggest wait 10 more days for a revert/outcome from your assessor.

I chose fast track coz, I'm in 2339xx group and things are not looking pretty for 2339.
Hence, I wanted to submit my EOI asap.


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Are you in a hurry right now?
> You have already waited 35 days. I would suggest wait 10 more days for a revert/outcome from your assessor.
> 
> I chose fast track coz, I'm in 2339xx group and things are not looking pretty for 2339.
> Hence, I wanted to submit my EOI asap.


I am in this dilemma only because of their official timeline of 16 weeks. As most of the people are applying under fast track only, I am not getting actual reference that when can I expect the outcome.
I want to submit my EOI before 2nd invitation round of Oct.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

pschitkara said:


> I am in this dilemma only because of their official timeline of 16 weeks. As most of the people are applying under fast track only, I am not getting actual reference that when can I expect the outcome.
> I want to submit my EOI before 2nd invitation round of Oct.


What is ur occupation code ?


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

My ANZSCO code is 233111 (Chemical Engineer) and I am hoping to get 65 points after positive outcome from EA.


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I wonder if anybody has ever had the case in which EA Assessor directly contact the person who endorsed the reference letter. Although mine is signed, stamped and includes email in the company domain and mobile number, I am still a bit worried since my designation in the contract & third party documents does not match with the one I am going for (R&R still match).
Much apprecitated everybody !!


----------



## musharraf13 (Oct 1, 2017)

*Third Part docs*



avishmalik said:


> Finally got my EA outcome positive, now preparing for IELTS....
> Thanks everyone, specially JP Mosa Sir for help....


Congrats... Could you please let me know all the documents you submitted as third party documents.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Is anyone received assessment from EA recently as i applied MSA (Fast Track) on 14th Sept and still waiting for outcome.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

musharraf13 said:


> Congrats... Could you please let me know all the documents you submitted as third party documents.


I had applied on 7th Sept and was asked for additional information on 28th Sept. One Can expect about 20 days to get outcome. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Is anyone received assessment from EA recently as i applied MSA (Fast Track) on 14th Sept and still waiting for outcome.


I had applied on 7th Sept and was asked for additional information on 28th Sept. One Can expect about 20 days to get outcome

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> I had applied on 7th Sept and was asked for additional information on 28th Sept. One Can expect about 20 days to get outcome
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Is anyone received assessment from EA recently as i applied MSA (Fast Track) on 14th Sept and still waiting for outcome.


I had applied for fast track MSA (233512) on 25th September. Please let me know when you receive outcome, that would give me an idea for my outcome date.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dear All, 

Please help to understand what to do, I got my skills assessment in 2012 i had submitted CDR and got a positive assessment, however, there's no mention of work experience in the assessment letter. 

Now, the letter got expired and i changed 2 companies since the assessment.

So, If I need a renewed outcome letter, do I need to be reassessed by EA and submit another CDR? how to get my additional work experience assessed?

Please advise me what to do...

Thank you.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> I had applied on 7th Sept and was asked for additional information on 28th Sept. One Can expect about 20 days to get outcome.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Yesterday late night I have addressed the queries raised by EA and today early morning I got positive assessment. Assessed me as professional engineer 233512.

I understand that if we provide information, if any, asked by assessor, outcome likely to come very next day of submitting the documents that satisfy the assessor. This is the case with many applicants in the forum who were asked for additional information. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hope81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help to understand what to do, I got my skills assessment in 2012 i had submitted CDR and got a positive assessment, however, there's no mention of work experience in the assessment letter.
> 
> ...


Could anyone of the experts advice me what to do?

Thank you and i appreciate your reply.


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

You should call EA help line and ask them what they want you to follow. I have read somewhere that rewriting CDR is not needed. Nowadays, EA considers their outcome letters valid permanently as stated in their booklet. I think the same applies for your letter issued in 2012.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Hope81 said:


> Could anyone of the experts advice me what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and i appreciate your reply.




Write new C.Es for new companies experience to be assessed and for new Outcome letter.

The new outcome letter will include till date experience if you opt only for RSEA excluding MSA

For this you need to pay for MSA + RSEA

Later the fee for MSA will be refunded after deduction when only RSEA opted by EA

For any new rule or rule change , Mail EA

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help to understand what to do, I got my skills assessment in 2012 i had submitted CDR and got a positive assessment, however, there's no mention of work experience in the assessment letter.
> 
> ...





JP Mosa said:


> Write new C.Es for new companies experience to be assessed and for new Outcome letter.
> 
> The new outcome letter will include till date experience if you opt only for RSEA excluding MSA
> 
> ...


As you are aware I got assessment outcome yesterday, just to understand the applicable procedure, I tried to proceed for the secondary application for RSEA and I didn't find any option asking for CEs except the employment proofs. 

Attaching screenshots of the same.


But my case is applied online, had login credentials to proceed for secondary application and not sure about the said case which was assessed in 2012, most likely submitting hard copies.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Yesterday late night I have addressed the queries raised by EA and today early morning I got positive assessment. Assessed me as professional engineer 233512.
> 
> I understand that if we provide information, if any, asked by assessor, outcome likely to come very next day of submitting the documents that satisfy the assessor. This is the case with many applicants in the forum who were asked for additional information.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Kindly let me know when u applied for MSA.
Did u applied Fast Track or Normal.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Kindly let me know when u applied for MSA.
> Did u applied Fast Track or Normal.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13359746-post6756.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13385682-post6761.html


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

honeymefeb14 said:


> As you are aware I got assessment outcome yesterday, just to understand the applicable procedure, I tried to proceed for the secondary application for RSEA and I didn't find any option asking for CEs except the employment proofs.
> 
> Attaching screenshots of the same.
> 
> ...


There is no option online to select RSEA only,one got to pay total,
later through mail , one has to inform EA for the option selected if one wants to be assessed exclusively for RSEA or for addition of new companies in outcome letter and request for refund.

They do the rest.

Good luck


----------



## bhaskarkumar (Jul 7, 2017)

*Engineering Technologist - NSW 190 Visa*

Hello all - I am looking for a advise from the broader team here. I have applied for Engineering technologist - 190 Visa (State Sponsor) in Nov 2016 with 65 points [55+ 5 (SS) + 5 (partner points]. Can you someone can advise or suggest if I can expect invitation?

Thanks
Bhaskar


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Today, my application is viewed by EA and I received assessor's request to submit the full report of academic project which I submitted to the university. I wrote one of my CEs based on this, and I have the report available on my computer. 

The question is that I am not sure how he would read or check the report which was written in Vietnamese language, not English. Or is he intending to verify I am not making up things in the report to match with competency elements??


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

bhaskarkumar said:


> *Engineering Technologist - NSW 190 Visa*
> 
> Hello all - I am looking for a advise from the broader team here. I have applied for Engineering technologist - 190 Visa (State Sponsor) in Nov 2016 with 65 points [55+ 5 (SS) + 5 (partner points]. Can you someone can advise or suggest if I can expect invitation?
> 
> ...




I think you’d better post in 190 thread, not this thread. But anyway In my opinion, it depends on the state you have applied and your background, if you have good experience, Australian education, good English, you may have chance. If you want to be faster, you need to increase you points.
Cheers,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

Applied for MSA (Washington Accord) + Fast Track on 27 Sep
Received positive result just now on 11 Oct

Now the main hurdle is to get 65+ in PTE...


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

chriskwoktk said:


> Applied for MSA (Washington Accord) + Fast Track on 27 Sep
> Received positive result just now on 11 Oct
> 
> Now the main hurdle is to get 65+ in PTE...


Great! I had applied on 25th Sept with CDR pathway and Fast Track, still it is showing Queued for Assessment.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

my frd is applying for EA ... but he doesnt have any 3rd party evidence ... he has bank statements for all the years ... but his salary is deposited in his account after tax deduction amd the payslip doesnt have any information about the tax ... he has old age benefit fund statement for 4 years only n his experience is 5 years ... Anyone here can help ?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> my frd is applying for EA ... but he doesnt have any 3rd party evidence ... he has bank statements for all the years ... but his salary is deposited in his account after tax deduction amd the payslip doesnt have any information about the tax ... he has old age benefit fund statement for 4 years only n his experience is 5 years ... Anyone here can help ?


Bro, EOBI record can definitely be presented as Third Party evidence just like Tax Returns. But if your friend is claiming 5 years work experience points, he has to present EOBI record for 5 years as well to support his 5 years work experience claim. My advice, 
best option is to get a tax lawyer and submit Tax returns for last 5 years, which is fairly simple and won't take more than a week. Best of luck


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

233512
Applied on 25th Sept 2017 with Fast track option. 
Additional Information asked: 17th October, provided same day. 
Outcome: 18th October (Professional Engineer)

My concern now is that the outcome letter has my old Australian address, from where I have moved out. Will it make any difference? How can I change that?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

itspuneetv said:


> 233512
> Applied on 25th Sept 2017 with Fast track option.
> Additional Information asked: 17th October, provided same day.
> Outcome: 18th October (Professional Engineer)
> ...


Address doesn't matter except your Ref and EA ID


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Address doesn't matter except your Ref and EA ID


Thank you. By Ref ID, you mean application ID given by EA, right?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

itspuneetv said:


> Thank you. By Ref ID, you mean application ID given by EA, right?




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> 233512
> Applied on 25th Sept 2017 with Fast track option.
> Additional Information asked: 17th October, provided same day.
> Outcome: 18th October (Professional Engineer)
> ...


Hi

Congrats for your positive assessment.
Can u share what additional information was asked ??


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

pschitkara said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats for your positive assessment.
> Can u share what additional information was asked ??


I was asked to provide the thesis/project report and copies of publications certified by my Professors that I had mentioned in CDR and CPD.


----------



## ankit.periwal (Aug 13, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Apply for skills assessment only and use academic projects


Hi Ricton, 

Sorry I do not know what should be done for applying via academic projects. As i can see on the MSA booklet, I should provide a CPD (Continuous Professional Development) document and career episodes. And its mentioned that Each career episode must clearly demonstrate the application of engineering knowledge and skills in the nominated occupation.

My question is how do I provide documentary evidence for career episodes when I have not worked in this field? 

Thanks for your help, 
Ankit


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi All,
I have done ACS skills assessment for 263111 computer and Network enginner and have 65 points.
With this current trend is 7-8 months and there is no hope for this financial year to get invited.
I am planning to submit for Telecom network engineer with same R&R as I have worked for Telcom companies. Can I do it? most of the Roles say that I have done BSC Migrations and RAN migrations. Configuring the routers, swiches and testing the Nodes etc. Can some one help me if I can apply for this and get positive assessment?
As I ahve spend somuch on PTE and IELTS and could not receive 79+ scores and have to look for other options to proceed by PR.


----------



## SirLuis29 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi guys, i need your help regarding relevant skill assessment for Engineers Australia.
Currently, I'm working for a company here in Japan but our company don't pay our taxes. I just like to know if working permit or residence card is already enough because I don't have any other proof such as ITR or SSS funds.


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

itspuneetv said:


> I was asked to provide the thesis/project report and copies of publications certified by my Professors that I had mentioned in CDR and CPD.


Can you please elaborate on which documents that needed to be certified? To my understanding if you have publications in high-ranking journals, that should be enough. Thanks a lot.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

DHunter said:


> Can you please elaborate on which documents that needed to be certified? To my understanding if you have publications in high-ranking journals, that should be enough. Thanks a lot.


I had two conference papers and five high ranked journal publications. I was asked to provide certified scanned copies of first pages to show the names of all authors. But I also provided the full publications just to be on safer side. I don't know why they asked the certified copies of publications because in my CV I had provided link to elsevier for every article.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

​


ankit.periwal said:


> Hi Ricton,
> 
> Sorry I do not know what should be done for applying via academic projects. As i can see on the MSA booklet, I should provide a CPD (Continuous Professional Development) document and career episodes. And its mentioned that Each career episode must clearly demonstrate the application of engineering knowledge and skills in the nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


if you are writing ur CEs based on academic projects u can provide a reference letter on ur university letterhead from ur project supervisor or HOD mentioning that u have completed the project which u have mentioned in ur career episode. i did the same with one of my CE based on my FYP.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

hi all,
Any one has done EA skills assessment recently? I have below 2 questions::


1>Are they accepting affidavit from Senior lead if the company is not giving RR on letter head?
They have deleted that statement from new skills assessment booklet.
I have payslips and offer letter and can also provide employement proof but no RR on letter head. as company will not give.

2> It is mentioned full time employemnet in all my previous employements RR and not mentioned how many hours. Does it really matters? DO we also mention 8-9 hrs/day something or its ok?

Please let me know.

Regards,
Venkat


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

itspuneetv said:


> I had two conference papers and five high ranked journal publications. I was asked to provide certified scanned copies of first pages to show the names of all authors. But I also provided the full publications just to be on safer side. I don't know why they asked the certified copies of publications because in my CV I had provided link to elsevier for every article.


Thanks bro. I reckon it's best to provide direct DOI links in the CEs for their convenience. BTW, awesome academic achievement!


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

DHunter said:


> Thanks bro. I reckon it's best to provide direct DOI links in the CEs for their convenience. BTW, awesome academic achievement!


Yeah, I had DOI links in CV, may be EA officer missed that. Thank you for wishes.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

hi all,
Any one has done EA skills assessment recently? I have below 2 questions::


1>Are they accepting affidavit from Senior lead if the company is not giving RR on letter head?
They have deleted that statement from new skills assessment booklet.
I have payslips and offer letter and can also provide employement proof but no RR on letter head. as company will not give.

2> It is mentioned full time employemnet in all my previous employements RR and not mentioned how many hours. Does it really matters? DO we also mention 8-9 hrs/day something or its ok?

Please let me know.

Regards,
Venkat


----------



## kvrkarthik (Oct 24, 2017)

*EA Skills Assessment for Mechanical Engineer (CDR Route + Fast track)*

Hi All,

I have been following this group for a long time now and it has been nothing but helpful! It has helped in my PR process so far.

I have applied for EA skills assessment for Mechanical Engineer (through CDR route) on 25th September and I was contacted by the assessor on 18th October. He wanted a high resolution passport size photograph. The one I had uploaded was not good enough. I went and got another one done and uploaded it for his review. 

He rejected this again stating that this photo does not match with the photo in my TOEFL scorecard. Also he mentioned that this will be the last request from his side. This is strange as the photo during TOEFL exam is taken by a random operator and it is never clear. In the TOEFL photo, I had no specs and in my passport photo, I have specs. I can try sending him another photo without the specs to see if it is sufficient for him. But as he said it is his last request and I don't want to take chances.

It would be really great if anyone of you have faced a similar issue and can help here. I plan to try to contact EA by phone and try to reach the assessor. But some where in this forum I read that some times they do not put you through. In that case, I plan to write a mail to EA explaining the case, attaching all my possible photographs. I have also given the PTE very recently and will try to show that the photos in TOEFL, PTE and passport are similar. But I don't understand how I can prove that all the photos are mine if he rejects again.

Request you to share your comments on this strange issue. I expected his request would be for other information. Not sure if he has even started assessment of the Career episodes yet.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

kvrkarthik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this group for a long time now and it has been nothing but helpful! It has helped in my PR process so far.
> 
> ...


Could you call him directly and explain it to him?


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

Is there anyone with positive assessment by E.A without R&R letter, i.e with affidavits from seniors?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## farfallone (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I lodged an MSA application, without relevant skill assessment on October 9th. I got contacted today and CO requested only a higher resolution scan of a document without other comments. I wonder if anyone knows that whether they read everything and then made their request or could it be that CO checked the documents and made a request without starting the actual assessment due to an improper scan?


----------



## Durairaj (Oct 19, 2017)

Dear Hibaa92,
I am Durairaj (Abu Dhabi - 0563857847) from India. Requesting your contact details to discuss with you regarding the process, Can you? please.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?

1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)

Can I claim 5 points for her?
Please suggest me. Thanks.


----------



## farfallone (Jun 28, 2017)

I got positive assessment as PE 233112 this morning, thanks everybody for sharing their experience! 
As for my question: When I uploaded requested document in higher resolution, I got the result without any other additional information.



farfallone said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I lodged an MSA application, without relevant skill assessment on October 9th. I got contacted today and CO requested only a higher resolution scan of a document without other comments. I wonder if anyone knows that whether they read everything and then made their request or could it be that CO checked the documents and made a request without starting the actual assessment due to an improper scan?


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

farfallone said:


> I got positive assessment as PE 233112 this morning, thanks everybody for sharing their experience!
> As for my question: When I uploaded requested document in higher resolution, I got the result without any other additional information.


hi,
Congrats!!
Can you share the time line?
is it fast track?
did U submit any affidavit if the company is not given roles on Letter head?


----------



## farfallone (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi venkataramanareddy,

It was fast track, I lodged the application on 9th of October, CO contact on 25th of October (Friday) (requested a high res scan of a doc), I uploaded it and got positive assessment on 30th of October (Monday)

I had;
*1 CE based on my MSc final project, uploaded diploma + translate and transcript in english
*1 CE based on a project in company A, supported with job offer letter (without letterhead, only my signature), certificate of employment on letter head (without roles and responsiblities), tax and insurance proof from government agency
*1 CE based on my responsibilities in company B, supported with job offer letter (with letterhead), certificate of employment on letterhead (with roles and responsiblities), tax and insurance proof from government agency, bank account summary




venkataramanareddy said:


> hi,
> Congrats!!
> Can you share the time line?
> is it fast track?
> did U submit any affidavit if the company is not given roles on Letter head?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> If you don't know the name of ur assessor, then just mention case number and ask customer care representative to let you talk to the Assessing Officer. Do mention that he has asked for additional documents and you want more clarity about those documents. That is why you want to talk to assessor on call. Best of luck


Dear Bro Shuaib,

Hope you are doing well. Congrats for the visa grant. I got the positive outcome but they deducted the work experience from Pakistan with the following comments.

_*I was advised by the assessor that with regards to your first period of employment from 2009-2010, 3rd party documents must be issued within 12 months
after the end of the 2010 financial year. 

The Income-tax documents which you have provided, for the period 2009-2010, show You submitted your tax on 5/09/2017, and as such do not meet above assessment criteria.And subsequently, the period of employment was not awarded, as per guidelines. 

If you are not satisfied with this decision you can apply for an Informal Review.


Kind regards*_

I contacted a tax lawyer and he made tax documents for me but those documents were issued in september 2017.

Do you have any idea what can be done in this case?


----------



## krishna090892 (Sep 7, 2017)

*Experience criteria for Career Episode*

I want to know what is the minimum experience required for a career episode which is an academic project. I'm having only one month experience in my academic project. Will that work?


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

hi,
ANy one applied for EA skills assessment recently? They are not accepting affidavit or declaration from the lead/manager. If the company is not giving roles on letter head.. what is the option then?

Regards,
Venkat


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> hi,
> ANy one applied for EA skills assessment recently? They are not accepting affidavit or declaration from the lead/manager. If the company is not giving roles on letter head.. what is the option then?
> 
> Regards,
> Venkat


They may accept not accept it and ask you to provide official paper from company along with third party evidences.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

engineer874 said:


> They may accept not accept it and ask you to provide official paper from company along with third party evidences.



its for current company where they dont provide any role son letter head.

I have offer letter, ITR, bank statements and form26AS for all the companies including current company till date.

This company is not giving roles on letter head but my manager can give an affidavit


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Dear Bro Shuaib,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Congrats for the visa grant. I got the positive outcome but they deducted the work experience from Pakistan with the following comments.
> 
> ...



same thing happened with me but my salary was under the tax slab so i told my CO that my income is not taxable that is why i didnt submit my resturns all these years and now i subimitted them just to provide 3rd party evidence to EA.


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

Respected members,
Below are the comments i got from EA, please guide me through it.
i was working under Larsen and Toubro with a pay role at Accurate Logistics.
Under my 1st work experience they stated,
"1) Provide evidence of Mr. Radhakrishnan(My first Senior, who gave me an affidavit for job responsibilities) being employed at Larsen and Toubro as an Assistant Manager - Electrical.(I have Employee ID and Visiting card from my senior to fulfill this requirement of EA??)
2) Submit documentary evidence from Larsen and Toubro evidencing your employment with them."(i approached my former project manager for same but he bluntly denied to give anything on company letterhead, iam so lost what to do, should i contact EA regarding it and explain them same or i should prepare a self declaration and submit it??)

Same comments are made on 2nd work experince.
please anyone guide me through this i need to submit these documents within 25 days
and in additional comments they have clearly mentioned that my potential outcome will be engineering technologist!
Regards and Thanks
Guys i have only 25 days left to overcome this issue, please help me out i have posting this in many threads but no reply 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> same thing happened with me but my salary was under the tax slab so i told my CO that my income is not taxable that is why i didnt submit my resturns all these years and now i subimitted them just to provide 3rd party evidence to EA.


Bro I tried to explain them same thing but they told me if you are not satisfied you may go for a review. It caused me huge trouble coz I lost 5 pts. Btw After your explanation, they accepted and grant your work experience? What Shall I do now


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi guys, what's the average time frame for processing my assessment? The status is shown as assessment in progress for the last one week. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Its takes around 3-4 weeks on fast track.
I also re-submitted my CDR incorporated CO comments.
Now a days EA is asking to much details.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

I received positive outcome today.
Submitted my CDR with required comment incorporation yesterday.
Thanks to all for the support.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

pranabsinha said:


> I received positive outcome today.
> Submitted my CDR with required comment incorporation yesterday.
> Thanks to all for the support.


Congrats on the positive outcome mate.
May I know when did you submit your file for EA assessment?
Thanks.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

October 8...and after 3 weeks i received some comment.
EA asked me to rewrite one whole Episode and gave me one month to reply.
Yesterday i.e 7 Nov i resubmitted and got positive outcome today.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> October 8...and after 3 weeks i received some comment.
> EA asked me to rewrite one whole Episode and gave me one month to reply.
> Yesterday i.e 7 Nov i resubmitted and got positive outcome today.


Congrats 

Normal or Fast Track?


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Fast Track


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Bro I tried to explain them same thing but they told me if you are not satisfied you may go for a review. It caused me huge trouble coz I lost 5 pts. Btw After your explanation, they accepted and grant your work experience? What Shall I do now


yes they granted the positive outcome for all my experience.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> yes they granted the positive outcome for all my experience.


Now I don't know, if I got for an informal review or not. Im very much confused.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi pranabsinha iam graducated from Electronics and communication engineering, and iam secondray applicant if i want to claim 5 point as a partner skill. can i do assesment with EA and do i need to have work experince or with out work experince can i claim that 5 points


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hi pranabsinha iam graducated from Electronics and communication engineering, and iam secondray applicant if i want to claim 5 point as a partner skill. can i do assesment with EA and do i need to have work experince or with out work experince can i claim that 5 points


"Sorry No idea "...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> October 8...and after 3 weeks i received some comment.
> EA asked me to rewrite one whole Episode and gave me one month to reply.
> Yesterday i.e 7 Nov i resubmitted and got positive outcome today.


hi pranabsinha congrats on that . iam confussed with Ea assements, i want to claim partner skill points as iam graducated from Electronics and communication engineering, and i dont have any work experince can i do EA assement and cliam 5 point to my parnter


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> October 8...and after 3 weeks i received some comment.
> EA asked me to rewrite one whole Episode and gave me one month to reply.
> Yesterday i.e 7 Nov i resubmitted and got positive outcome today.


Hi Pranabsinha 
Congrats on your positive outcome 
What was wrong with your episode?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hello everyone,

i got lot of different post regarding partner skill point my question are

1 iam graduated as electronic and commutation engineer and i dont have any experience can i do assement with EA, with my only bachelors 
2 can i claim partner skill points on bass of EA assment with no work experince 

please clear my confusion regrading partner sill points


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Osi81 said:


> Hi Pranabsinha
> Congrats on your positive outcome
> What was wrong with your episode?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Dear, I am a Piping Engineer and working in a design consultancy
CO asked more technical details in some of my episode points for my Basic and detail engineering responsibilities in Design.

And, One Episode totally new as earlier episode is based on 2007 experience. I think that's was not considered with respect to last ten year experience criteria.


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Dear, I am a Piping Engineer and working in a design consultancy
> CO asked more technical details in some of my episode points for my Basic and detail engineering responsibilities in Design.
> 
> And, One Episode totally new as earlier episode is based on 2007 experience. I think that's was not considered with respect to last ten year experience criteria.


Thanks for the details
I gave gone through the latest MSA booklet again and they don't mention about the last 10 years

Can anybody confirm this? As my first career episode I wrote is between 2006 and 2008

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Osi81 said:


> Thanks for the details
> I gave gone through the latest MSA booklet again and they don't mention about the last 10 years
> 
> Can anybody confirm this? As my first career episode I wrote is between 2006 and 2008
> ...


Its a DIBP requirement, but still i am not sure about reason for entire episode change.


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Its a DIBP requirement, but still i am not sure about reason for entire episode change.


Understood, thanks for the details though
I'll wait others input before considering changing my episode

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*Character Documents for Partner & Dependents Under 18 years*

I am working on the EOI. The checklist states that the police certificate of the applicant as well as of partner and kids (whoever is under 18 years of age) is required.

*Documents for dependents under 18**

For every dependent under 18 who is applying with you provide:

identity documents
proof of your relationship with the dependent such as a birth or marriage certificate
character documents, if applicable.*

and for Partner:

*Documents for your partner**

Provide:

identity documents
documents about your relationship – for example, marriage certificate
character documents, if applicable
documents about other relationships, if applicable
proof that your partner has Functional English.*

My question is that character document or (police certificate) is really required for wife and children?

Regards,
Usman


----------



## aftabsid4u (Nov 10, 2017)

*hi*



Badri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have few doubts about how to get a updated assessment letter and claiming points on experience,
> 
> ...


hi i would like to talk abt EA assessment could you provide your number


----------



## aftabsid4u (Nov 10, 2017)

hi pranab im an electrical engineer. i would like to know more about how to apply for EA assessment.i have 3 years of work experience . do i need to provide CDR


----------



## aftabsid4u (Nov 10, 2017)

hi everyone, i am an electrical engineer. i would like to know more about how to apply for EA assessment.i have 3 years of work experience . do i need to provide CDR?
or can i go with washington accord?

could anyone explain to me in detail the procedure for Engineer australia assessment or they can even message me private

thanks


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

aftabsid4u said:


> hi pranab im an electrical engineer. I would like to know more about how to apply for ea assessment.i have 3 years of work experience . Do i need to provide cdr


i think you have to write cdr...


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

what about Washington accord accreditation


----------



## aftabsid4u (Nov 10, 2017)

hi what about washington accord accreditation


----------



## aftabsid4u (Nov 10, 2017)

cdr is difficult


----------



## aftabsid4u (Nov 10, 2017)

anyone as electrical engineer here?


----------



## aftabsid4u (Nov 10, 2017)

*hi*



ravinder.529 said:


> Dear All,
> I got a positive outcome today. Thanks to all the members for unconditional support.


hi have u done eee or ece engineering


----------



## aftabsid4u (Nov 10, 2017)

*hi*



himu_385 said:


> Hello everyone...i have received positive outcome from EA today as Telecom Network Engineer . Should i submit EOI now with 60 points or wait for new ceiling to announce?


hi himu could i know what graduation have u done electrical and electronics (EEE)
or electronics and communication (ECE) engineering

I am electrical and electronics engineer so could i apply as telecom network engineer


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all,

Anyone have experience about informal review with EA.



1. I did job for four years after my Bechlor of engineering and during my master degree 
My Assosor cleverly give me outcome letter and mention date of being professional engineer after master. In this way he deduct my whole experience.

Please give me some suggestions.

Anyone have experience with EA of informal review? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

*Long Wait*

My wait for Positive EA outcome is getting longer n longer. I applied on 25/08/17 (normal) and then converted to Fast Track on 6/10/17. Had EA contact on 26/10/17 asking for Payslips and 3rd party docs which I provided on same day. Since then it's showing Assessment in progress (18 days).

Most people get their outcome on same day or the next day of replying to EA (from timelines and signatures) so I am wondering why are they taking long time in my case.
Also their reply was only regarding experience related documents so I was hoping that my CE's are clear and will get positive outcome soon.
Anybody having similar experience or some info regarding this case please guide.


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I have entered the EOI with 65 points. I have applied under Software engineer category. My Consultant has told me that I can get 5 points for my spouse if she get 6 Bands in IELTS and if she get her academic certificates assessed by Engineers Australia.

My wife got 6 bands in IELTs. She is currently doing her PDH in electrical engineering. To claim 5 points, is it required for my wife to have work experience or only assessment of Australia Engineers in work experience sufficient ? 


Regards, 
Dreamer.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone have experience about informal review with EA.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions from seniors and fellow members? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

HI All,

I have submitted my EA skills assessment for Telecom Network Engineer.
my current company did not give roles letter and submitted employment proof with Affidavit from manager. All other previous companies are letter head.

Will they accept or EA will do only CDR and Education assessment in that case??


Regards,
Venkat


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

I have submitted my MSA on 29th October 2017, I received a request for additional information today (15th Nov 2017). 
I have duly responded with all necessary information today, will there be any more requests to be expected or does EA ask for all the relevant information together?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Guys, I have submitted my cdr+msa on 17th October. On Nov 3rd the status changed to assessment in progress. It has been two weeks since then. No update no communication. What is the average time period for assessment? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> And, One Episode totally new as earlier episode is based on 2007 experience. I think that's was not considered with respect to last ten year experience criteria.


I have contacted EA and just got their response. They do not have any requirement of 10 years like DIBP. I have asked for my career episode done between 2006 and 2008 and they said Its good to go.

So your case may be another reason 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Great...


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Osi81 said:


> I have contacted EA and just got their response. They do not have any requirement of 10 years like DIBP. I have asked for my career episode done between 2006 and 2008 and they said Its good to go.
> 
> So your case may be another reason
> 
> ...


Thats Good...


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

jebinson said:


> I have submitted my MSA on 29th October 2017, I received a request for additional information today (15th Nov 2017).
> I have duly responded with all necessary information today, will there be any more requests to be expected or does EA ask for all the relevant information together?


Just to update, Got positive outcome from EA today (16th Nov 2017) without any further questions.:rockon:


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

jebinson said:


> Just to update, Got positive outcome from EA today (16th Nov 2017) without any further questions.:rockon:


Congrats Eng


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Congrats Eng


Thanks mate!


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

jebinson said:


> Thanks mate!


Congrats!!
Could you let me know if U have submitted all Roles on letter head?

and what additional docs were asked?


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Congrats!!
> Could you let me know if U have submitted all Roles on letter head?
> 
> and what additional docs were asked?


I submitted reference letters on official letterhead for all, except two.
And, this is how I managed to work around it:
1) I prepared a statutory declaration and signed it in front of a Notary public; submitted it as an alternative for one of the employment.
2) For the second one, luckily I had the roles and responsibilities listed in my offer letter. I submitted the offer letter, relieving letter and promotion letter as alternatives.

You have to analyze your situation and come up with a solution. Understand that EA is just trying to verify your employment. All the best!


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

jebinson said:


> I submitted reference letters on official letterhead for all, except two.
> And, this is how I managed to work around it:
> 1) I prepared a statutory declaration and signed it in front of a Notary public; submitted it as an alternative for one of the employment.
> 2) For the second one, luckily I had the roles and responsibilities listed in my offer letter. I submitted the offer letter, relieving letter and promotion letter as alternatives.
> ...


HI,
Thanks for the info.
Yes I have made an affidavit with my Manager. I have produced employment proof from the current company. I have third party docs as well.
All previous companies have given on letter head.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> HI,
> Thanks for the info.
> Yes I have made an affidavit with my Manager. I have produced employment proof from the current company. I have third party docs as well.
> All previous companies have given on letter head.


That should be sufficient, hope for the best.


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

Guys, quick question about the education to submit to EA

I have a master of engineering
Do I also have to submit prior certificates like my bachelor degree and associate engineer that I obtained before my master?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Osi81 said:


> Guys, quick question about the education to submit to EA
> 
> I have a master of engineering
> Do I also have to submit prior certificates like my bachelor degree and associate engineer that I obtained before my master?
> ...


Yes .. you have to submit every document from your matriculation.


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Yes .. you have to submit every document from your matriculation.


Thanks, that's what I thought 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello friends, i just want to take suggestion from experts. I had submitted my EA assessment on 3/sept/2017 through CDR( only education) route by fast track service. My status changed to assessment in progress on 18/sept/2017. But i didn't recieve any update about my assessment yet. I am waiting from almost 80 days from the submission of my application. I also contact EA but they told that you have to wait for an assessor. Please suggest me what to do, I am really worried now.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Gurvinder said:


> Hello friends, i just want to take suggestion from experts. I had submitted my EA assessment on 3/sept/2017 through CDR( only education) route by fast track service. My status changed to assessment in progress on 18/sept/2017. But i didn't recieve any update about my assessment yet. I am waiting from almost 80 days from the submission of my application. I also contact EA but they told that you have to wait for an assessor. Please suggest me what to do, I am really worried now.


I don't think it will be this late. If you called them a long back, try giving a call now and ask for the status. At least ask them to connect to the CO for any clarification they require.

Are you sure that you are not contacted for any information by the CO ?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Gurvinder said:


> Hello friends, i just want to take suggestion from experts. I had submitted my EA assessment on 3/sept/2017 through CDR( only education) route by fast track service. My status changed to assessment in progress on 18/sept/2017. But i didn't recieve any update about my assessment yet. I am waiting from almost 80 days from the submission of my application. I also contact EA but they told that you have to wait for an assessor. Please suggest me what to do, I am really worried now.


It should not be this long mate. Normally it is around 30 days for fast-track service. Try contacting EA again and good luck.


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

nishish said:


> It should not be this long mate. Normally it is around 30 days for fast-track service. Try contacting EA again and good luck.


I contacted them around 2 weeks ago. They told me that you have to wait for an assessor who will assess your application. But, my status changed to assessment in progress after 15 days from date of submission. Really dissapointed with their service.


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

Guys, i got an issue with EA portal.
My assessor asked me to upload some documents again in 300dpi, one of such document is my 1-8th semester marksheets and the size of the file at 300dpi in pdf format is around 44MB, when i upload this document EA portal shows a error that says "this server do not support file exceeding 40MB", Iam attaching screenshot of it too.
I have emailed EA regarding this and its been more than 24 hours i got no reply from them, kindly guide me through it guys i got few days to submit my documents to my assessor again.

Regards









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Guys, i got an issue with EA portal.
> My assessor asked me to upload some documents again in 300dpi, one of such document is my 1-8th semester marksheets and the size of the file at 300dpi in pdf format is around 44MB, when i upload this document EA portal shows a error that says "this server do not support file exceeding 40MB", Iam attaching screenshot of it too.
> I have emailed EA regarding this and its been more than 24 hours i got no reply from them, kindly guide me through it guys i got few days to submit my documents to my assessor again.
> 
> ...


Are mark sheets really required?
They have not mentioned it in the checklist. They have mentioned to submit only degree certificate and transcript, I think. Check once though.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

nishish said:


> Are mark sheets really required?
> They have not mentioned it in the checklist. They have mentioned to submit only degree certificate and transcript, I think. Check once though.


My CO asked me to submit marklist. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Guys, i got an issue with EA portal.
> My assessor asked me to upload some documents again in 300dpi, one of such document is my 1-8th semester marksheets and the size of the file at 300dpi in pdf format is around 44MB, when i upload this document EA portal shows a error that says "this server do not support file exceeding 40MB", Iam attaching screenshot of it too.
> I have emailed EA regarding this and its been more than 24 hours i got no reply from them, kindly guide me through it guys i got few days to submit my documents to my assessor again.
> 
> ...


Try uploading each semester separately. That's what I did 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Try uploading each semester separately. That's what I did
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


This will be a good way to upload, should i upload transcript too in same way?  it will be around 13-14 pages individually! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> This will be a good way to upload, should i upload transcript too in same way?  it will be around 13-14 pages individually!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No problem. Go ahead. I did the same way.


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> No problem. Go ahead. I did the same way.


Many thanks Sir  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Many thanks Sir
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I think there is some limit to the number of attachments per section. Maybe 10 or something. You may not be able to attach more than that. Not sure. Check and see. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> I think there is some limit to the number of attachments per section. Maybe 10 or something. You may not be able to attach more than that. Not sure. Check and see.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I uploaded all the documents individually as u suggest and after uploading when i pressed submit button it said site is under maintenance. after that i pressed back button to retry it and whoa server said that your file has been uploaded. Now i wonder that file which i actually uploaded are submitted or not as when page was refreshing automatically i didn't saw the files i uploaded and now iam worried again. huh 
My concern is what if files were not submitted properly, i tried to call EA too,but no one is available there to attend my call and i have left message describing my issue and have sent them email too regarding it.
is there any chance that it will affect my outcome?:wacko:


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> I uploaded all the documents individually as u suggest and after uploading when i pressed submit button it said site is under maintenance. after that i pressed back button to retry it and whoa server said that your file has been uploaded. Now i wonder that file which i actually uploaded are submitted or not as when page was refreshing automatically i didn't saw the files i uploaded and now iam worried again. huh
> My concern is what if files were not submitted properly, i tried to call EA too,but no one is available there to attend my call and i have left message describing my issue and have sent them email too regarding it.
> is there any chance that it will affect my outcome?:wacko:


Don't worry CO will contact you in case he is unable to find out your required documents.


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Don't worry CO will contact you in case he is unable to find out your required documents.


Fhewray2:, such a relief to read that . Thanks for saying/sharing that my 70% worries are gone.


----------



## uday1432 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Pranab, i am uday, need to know information for employment proof of Saudi experience, please tell me what are the documents required to prove my employment. Thanks in advance.
No problem.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

uday1432 said:


> Hi Pranab, i am uday, need to know information for employment proof of Saudi experience, please tell me what are the documents required to prove my employment. Thanks in advance.
> No problem.


Take letter of employment contains your five major responsibilities (Consider those responsibilities about which u r going to write in your CDR).


----------



## uday1432 (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you Pranab, i am having doubt regarding third party evidence, my visa category is pipe fitter but I am working as an engineer. I have no problem with experience experience letter and bank statements but problem is tax certificate,as saudi is tax free how can we prove using third party evidence? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

The other best thing we can do is, Scan the document with 300 dpi and save it as pdf file. It will reduce the file size around less than 1 mb and then upload it. It worked, I tried my own. Cheers 🥂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashroon (Nov 22, 2017)

*Require help to shift to australia from india, email id is [email protected]*

i am an indian presently living in india, hyderabad,my age is 30,i have completed my engineering that is my bachelors in june 2010 ... i want to apply for Australian P R...my email id is, can any one help me by supporting me about how to go for applying for australian PR? what all documents do i need?can any one let me know about it?is there any worthy agency to help me out in hyderabad to process my PR ?


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

uday1432 said:


> Thank you Pranab, i am having doubt regarding third party evidence, my visa category is pipe fitter but I am working as an engineer. I have no problem with experience experience letter and bank statements but problem is tax certificate,as saudi is tax free how can we prove using third party evidence? Thanks in advance.


Tax certificate is not required if u have employment letter and pay slips...Additional u can add ur contract copy and offer letter...


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

uday1432 said:


> Thank you Pranab, i am having doubt regarding third party evidence, my visa category is pipe fitter but I am working as an engineer. I have no problem with experience experience letter and bank statements but problem is tax certificate,as saudi is tax free how can we prove using third party evidence? Thanks in advance.


Hi bro.. its easy to show third party evidences for Saudi Job as I did..provide following documents.
- visa copy Translated
-Exit entry stamps copy Translated.
-Iqama copies Translated.. if you do not have Iqama copies for entire period of your employment,, muqeem or absher paper will work.
-Work contract Stamped by MOFA and chamber of commerce.
-Muqeem paper or Absher account copy Translated.
-Experience letter as per new EA guidelines.
-Business card
- medical insurance card copy (If your name and employer name is there)
- salary slips
- Bank Statements 
- Any other docs related to your job. 

If your profession on ikama is different then your actual job, write a good explanation about the rules and situation of KSA that its a normal practice in saudi and it did not make any difference for me. I did same and they accepted all my experience of KSA (7 years 6 months)


----------



## uday1432 (Aug 18, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Hi bro.. its easy to show third party evidences for Saudi Job as I did..provide following documents.
> - visa copy Translated
> -Exit entry stamps copy Translated.
> -Iqama copies Translated.. if you do not have Iqama copies for entire period of your employment,, muqeem or absher paper will work.
> ...


Thank you brother for your kind explanation. God bless you.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Jebinson,
I am currently in the process of writing my CE (telecom engineer). Can you please email me yours just so I have a reference point? I am really confused on how to structure it. my email is <*SNIP*>* Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

shabk74 said:


> Hi Jebinson,
> I am currently in the process of writing my CE (telecom engineer). Can you please email me yours just so I have a reference point? I am really confused on how to structure it. my email is <*SNIP*>


Its not very hard just follow the instructions on MSA and you will never go wrong


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

shabk74 said:


> Hi Jebinson,
> I am currently in the process of writing my CE (telecom engineer). Can you please email me yours just so I have a reference point? I am really confused on how to structure it. my email is <*SNIP*>* Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*



I would suggest that you never take reference from any CDR. Subconsciously you will copy some data from there and then it will be a problem for you. 
Also, do not go for any 3rd party "CDR services" either. They have same language and data for everyone, they do not have any knowledge of work YOU have done and will give you a rubbish output.

Just follow the MSA instructions and nothing else. That is all you need. Also, read what EA wants a particular Telecom or Telecom N/w Engg to have from anzscosearch website. Show how you did that from your CDRs.
I applied for Teleco N/W Engg and trust me I know how confusing starting the application can be. But once you read through MSA, things will be easier.

All the very best.


----------



## ashroon (Nov 22, 2017)

can any one tell me what should i do?my age is 30,how shuld i get 60 points ?kindly please tell me also how when one reply for my post...where can i read his or her reply for my posts?


----------



## faizanarif89 (Nov 24, 2017)

*Career Episodes without job experience*

Hey Guys, 

Hope all of you are fine. 

You guys are doing an awesome job 

I needed some help regarding my CDR and Career Episodes. I completed my Materials Engineering in 2012 from one of the top universities in Pakistan, NUST. I did an internship after that in a big pharmaceutical company. Afterwards, I went on to work as a Project manager for a BPO which was obviously not relevant to my study. Thereafter, I completed my MBA coursework a couple of months ago and currently writing my final report.

I have been attending seminars and workshops related to materials engineering in the meanwhile as I like to keep myself updated regarding the field. Moreover, I am a registered engineer from Pakistan Engineering Council, PEC.

I am worried about my assessment outcome, and would really appreciate if you guys have some suggestions? 

I am thinking about writing two career episodes on academics (FYP and course report) and one on my internship. 

Will this be a problem? Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hai , I am already granted with skill assessment for occupation mechanical engineer(233512). I would also like to do a skill assessment on production and plant engineer (233513). They are essentially the same but still have to do it because of a 489 situation. Please suggest easy ways to do it. I really would like to do it on same cdr. Please help if you guys know anything about it.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the help guys. Got positive outcome today. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

sanjoe88 said:


> Hai , I am already granted with skill assessment for occupation mechanical engineer(233512). I would also like to do a skill assessment on production and plant engineer (233513). They are essentially the same but still have to do it because of a 489 situation. Please suggest easy ways to do it. I really would like to do it on same cdr. Please help if you guys know anything about it.


Check your inbox please 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday1432 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Faizar, if you are planning to write career episodes without work experience or experience, always write about relevant projects which are suitable to the occupation for which you apply, otherwise EA will not accept. 

Follow the instructions in MSA booklet and write in your own words. Don't copy matter from any source , just take reference material and write as a first person.Maintain word limit as mentioned in the booklet.

All the best.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

faizanarif89 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Hope all of you are fine.
> 
> ...


not a problem at all if *u* fulfill the key competencies of *ur* anzsco in *ur* cdrs then *u* *r* good to go


*No text-speak please* *- see Language: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...rms-use-rules-please-read-before-posting.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,
I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 263111 in 25th OCT.
If I do another skills assessment for Telecom or other jobcode do I need to create a new EOI with new Jobcode?
or can update the new Jobcode in same EOI so that my EOI will be with old date as its same points.

as for other job codes back log is 2 or 3 months..so that I get invite in 1 or 2 rounds if that takes old EOI submitted date.

Is it correct to do??


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Maka123 said:


> I would suggest that you never take reference from any CDR. Subconsciously you will copy some data from there and then it will be a problem for you.
> Also, do not go for any 3rd party "CDR services" either. They have same language and data for everyone, they do not have any knowledge of work YOU have done and will give you a rubbish output.
> 
> Just follow the MSA instructions and nothing else. That is all you need. Also, read what EA wants a particular Telecom or Telecom N/w Engg to have from anzscosearch website. Show how you did that from your CDRs.
> ...


Thank you 
Going to do that now. Hope all goes fine.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 263111 in 25th OCT.
> If I do another skills assessment for Telecom or other jobcode do I need to create a new EOI with new Jobcode?
> or can update the new Jobcode in same EOI so that my EOI will be with old date as its same points.
> ...


This is something new. Logically it should be okay as you are updating with the new details in the EOI. If it works, then your DOE will not be effected if your points are not changing.
If they change then again your DOE will be updated.

Other senior members can give more information on this !


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> I don't think it will be this late. If you called them a long back, try giving a call now and ask for the status. At least ask them to connect to the CO for any clarification they require.
> 
> Are you sure that you are not contacted for any information by the CO ?


I contacted them by phone and email. They are saying that their duty is to hand over your application to assessor within 15 days. Now, its upto assessor that how much time he takes. But the assessor not contacted me till now, neither by phone nor by email. I also check my portal many times in a day. Now it has been 88 days from the date of submission.Really wasted my 2 months.


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

what are my chances with 75 points for 489 family sponsored visa?
Occupation- Engineering technologist(other engineering professional)
Thanks


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a question..Where as,I have A Bachelor of Science in Electrical and computer Engineering...While my work experience is as a Network Engineer ...Can I get the evaluation for Telecom Network Engineer (ANZCO) ? ...Will EA consider my degree related to my work ? related to the occupation list (Telecom Network Engineer)


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

I am working on the EOI. The checklist states that the police certificate of the applicant as well as of partner and kids (whoever is under 18 years of age) is required.

*Documents for dependents under 18**

For every dependent under 18 who is applying with you provide:

identity documents
proof of your relationship with the dependent such as a birth or marriage certificate
character documents, if applicable.*

and for Partner:

*Documents for your partner**

Provide:

identity documents
documents about your relationship – for example, marriage certificate
character documents, if applicable
documents about other relationships, if applicable
proof that your partner has Functional English.*

My question is that character document or (police certificate) is really required for wife and children?

Regards,
Usman


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

Please suggest me guys what to do. I have submitted my skills assessment about 3 months ago through fast track service. The status became assessment in progress after 15 days of submission. But after that I didn't receive any update till now. My case officer never contacted me upto that time. I am very worried because it takes very large amout of time. I contacted EA but they told that their duty is just to handover your file to assessor. I don't know what to do now. This is really stressful as I am waiting from 3 months even using fast track service. My two months are already wasted and I didn't receive any outcome yet.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

mike129 said:


> I have a question..Where as,I have A Bachelor of Science in Electrical and computer Engineering...While my work experience is as a Network Engineer ...Can I get the evaluation for Telecom Network Engineer (ANZCO) ? ...Will EA consider my degree related to my work ? related to the occupation list (Telecom Network Engineer)


hi mike

congratz on ss .i have 60+5 and applied nsw on oct 19 2017 but did not received any pre invite from them


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gurvinder said:


> Please suggest me guys what to do. I have submitted my skills assessment about 3 months ago through fast track service. The status became assessment in progress after 15 days of submission. But after that I didn't receive any update till now. My case officer never contacted me upto that time. I am very worried because it takes very large amout of time. I contacted EA but they told that their duty is just to handover your file to assessor. I don't know what to do now. This is really stressful as I am waiting from 3 months even using fast track service. My two months are already wasted and I didn't receive any outcome yet.


You should talk to the EA again. They will ask the accessor and give you an update. Happened with me too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

mike129 said:


> I have a question..Where as,I have A Bachelor of Science in Electrical and computer Engineering...While my work experience is as a Network Engineer ...Can I get the evaluation for Telecom Network Engineer (ANZCO) ? ...Will EA consider my degree related to my work ? related to the occupation list (Telecom Network Engineer)


Depends on the subjects in your transcripts and more importantly- CDRs.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Maka123 said:


> Depends on the subjects in your transcripts and more importantly- CDRs.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Many Thanks my friend,appreciated.


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

Maka123 said:


> You should talk to the EA again. They will ask the accessor and give you an update. Happened with me too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I contacted them again today and they have a talk with my assessor. He told that he needs one look on the application again as my application was put on hold. Hope one good news in one or two days. By the way, in how many days you have got your assessment outcome?


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

HI All,
CO has asked me for Roles letter on company letter head and my current company is not giving.
I have declared affidavit with my manager.
If I cant get on letter head.. only that current company years is not validated by EA and can I show that exp in EOI and DIBP will accept the roles in affidavit .

Can anyone please suggest on this.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

venkataramanareddy said:


> HI All,
> CO has asked me for Roles letter on company letter head and my current company is not giving.
> I have declared affidavit with my manager.
> If I cant get on letter head.. only that current company years is not validated by EA and can I show that exp in EOI and DIBP will accept the roles in affidavit .
> ...


Did you get a statutory declaration from your manager on a stamp paper ? 

you can do this at DBIP level also but its better to get it done at EA as you are going to submit the same set of docs to DBIP as well.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Did you get a statutory declaration from your manager on a stamp paper ?
> 
> you can do this at DBIP level also but its better to get it done at EA as you are going to submit the same set of docs to DBIP as well.


Dear Experts ,

I need your opinion as the outcome was already finalised by EA and outcome granted.

Today morning i recieved an auto email from the EA 

@@@@@@@@Our records indicate the application you have started for MSA CDR was not submitted within 30 days, and as result has been cancelled.

You will need to submit a new application if you want to continue with the assessment [email protected]@@@@@@

But i can assess the outcome letter and can open the account.

Why this mail came when already i recieved the otcome.

Should i send email to EA or call them or no need as i can assess my EA ID and can check the outome letter on online ver8fication portal.

Your inputs will be highly regarded.

Regards,,


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> HI All,
> CO has asked me for Roles letter on company letter head and my current company is not giving.
> I have declared affidavit with my manager.
> If I cant get on letter head.. only that current company years is not validated by EA and can I show that exp in EOI and DIBP will accept the roles in affidavit .
> ...


EA will accept affidavit too. Why do you want to take that chance with DIBP?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear Experts ,
> 
> I need your opinion as the outcome was already finalised by EA and outcome granted.
> 
> ...


Better get it clarified too so that if there are any miscommunication or mistake at their end, it can be corrected.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear Experts ,
> 
> I need your opinion as the outcome was already finalised by EA and outcome granted.
> 
> ...


For this case, You can directly call the EA and say the concern.

Moreover you can check your outcome in their database.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/portal/estage1/search


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> For this case, You can directly call the EA and say the concern.
> 
> Moreover you can check your outcome in their database.
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/portal/estage1/search


I checked in the above link it is showing the outcome and also the EA account is logging in.

I apllied for only EA CDR not employment may be this might be the reason.

I have to call EA or Email them

Regards


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Maxkhan said:


> I checked in the above link it is showing the outcome and also the EA account is logging in.
> 
> I apllied for only EA CDR not employment may be this might be the reason.
> 
> ...


Its good then. what you have in your hand is the correct information.
So, you can just call them and say the same. I doubt them replying for emails lately.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> I checked in the above link it is showing the outcome and also the EA account is logging in.
> 
> I apllied for only EA CDR not employment may be this might be the reason.
> 
> ...


If u submitted the application within 30 days then its surely a misscommunication and you should clear it by calling them asap before they cancel ur result for no reason.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> If u submitted the application within 30 days then its surely a misscommunication and you should clear it by calling them asap before they cancel ur result for no reason.


Dears 

Thank for your valuable inputs i will follow the same and communicate tomorrow with EA for this issue.

Regards,,,,


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

kinnu369 said:


> Did you get a statutory declaration from your manager on a stamp paper ?
> 
> you can do this at DBIP level also but its better to get it done at EA as you are going to submit the same set of docs to DBIP as well.


I have given managers signed affidavit. 

I got remarks for all company experiences common remark saying same copy paste. AS Below::


The document provided is not suitable for a work experience assessment. 
Provide a Reference Letter, from your direct manager/supervisor, that includes the exact period of employment (day/month/year), payscale, number of hours/week, job title, five main duties and authors full name, title and direct contact details (telephone and company domain email address), as per guidelines. A Statutory Declaration is not acceptable as proof of employment.

Provide documentary evidence of either social security/income tax (Form26AS) or pension fund contributions for the entire period of employment (2013-to date). This document must be an official government document from a third party that provides your employer details, as per guidelines. Form 16 is not acceptable proof of 3rd party documents.

I urge you to read the Section D in the MSA booklet (August 2017), for details with regards to suitable documents for a skilled employment assessment.

Failure to provide ALL the documents will result in this period of employment not being awarded.

--
I am providing all old or ex companies with revised from my HR or managers sign and contact details.
For my Current company what I have to do?? Will CO accepts the SD if I submit offerletter and 3rd party evidence??

Can some one let me know???


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

venkataramanareddy said:


> I have given managers signed affidavit.
> 
> I got remarks for all company experiences common remark saying same copy paste. AS Below::
> 
> ...


Don't try to give a common content in affidavit/SD for all the companies and strictly follow what he mentioned above.

I think you didn't provide all the documents to assess your employment for the current job. Try to provide all the documents to make the assessment easy for the CO.

Form 26AS
Bank statements
IT returns
Form 16
Provident fund statement (if you have)
Offer letter
Incremental letters
Payslips
Promotion letters
Etc. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

mike129 said:


> I have a question..Where as,I have A Bachelor of Science in Electrical and computer Engineering...While my work experience is as a Network Engineer ...Can I get the evaluation for Telecom Network Engineer (ANZCO) ? ...Will EA consider my degree related to my work ? related to the occupation list (Telecom Network Engineer)


Mike,
The idea behind the relevancy is that your experience and the definitions/tasks mentioned under ANZSCO code must match, if not all then a suitable number of tasks must. The same goes with relevancy of your graduation degree and nominated ANZSCO code, the subjects you studied in the graduation must cover the tasks or the concepts stated for that ANZSCO. It also means that if you are selecting a different ANZSCO code compared to your graduation degree then a sufficient no. of subjects must match between the two. An agent told me once that the common subjects cut-off is 50% but you may consider that at least 60% of the subjects must match between the two. This is what accessing authorities do as well to evaluate your experience matching with your nominated occupation as well as your graduation degree.

Some example:

Case-1:
If someone is graduated as a chemical engineer but he selects ANZSCO code for an electrical engineer and he has an experience of electrical engineer as well, his assessment would be rejected because there is no relevancy of the subjects between a chemical engineer and an electrical engineer despite of the fact that he has the experience of the nominated ANZSCO.

Case-2:
If someone is graduated as a chemical engineer but he selects ANZSCO code for an electrical engineer but he has an experience of chemical engineer, his assessment would be rejected because there is no relevancy of the subjects between a chemical engineer and an electrical engineer despite of the fact that he has the experience of his original degree.

Case-3:
If someone is graduated as a chemical engineer but he selects ANZSCO code for a mechanical engineer but he has an experience of a chemical engineer, his assessment may be approved because there are much common subjects between chemical and mechanical engineering degrees. Moreover mechanical engineer can somehow do the work of chemical engineers so the experience is also relevant.

Case-4:
If someone is graduated as a chemical engineer but he selects ANZSCO code for a mechanical engineer but he has an experience of a mechanical engineer, his assessment may be rejected because despite there are much common subjects between chemical and mechanical engineering degrees but chemical engineer can't do the tasks of mechanical engineers so this may cause the point of rejection.

So these are just the cases that are roaming around us as nothing is concrete but this is what is seen and observed.

So, what I suggest is that you try to amend your experience matching with your graduation degree and the ANZSCO so everything remains same. Means your degree in electrical & computer engineering so you first nominate the ANZSCO align with your degree and then amend your networking experience in such a way that it matches with the tasks of that selected ANZSCO.

Hope it helps.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

kinnu369 said:


> Don't try to give a common content in affidavit/SD for all the companies and strictly follow what he mentioned above.
> 
> I think you didn't provide all the documents to assess your employment for the current job. Try to provide all the documents to make the assessment easy for the CO.
> 
> ...



Hi Thanks for your reply.

From August 2017 new guidelines says that no affidavit is accepted.
Here for current employment only I have submitted. along with the Bonafide letter.

If I submit offer letter, 26As and PF forms along with promotional letters will CO accept my current job assessment??.

Even though I have done only one affidavit, the same remark is given to all 5 companies.
As There will be no further communication and I have to submit everything in one go. I am afraid if CO will not accept my affidavit for the current company.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply.
> 
> From August 2017 new guidelines says that no affidavit is accepted.
> Here for current employment only I have submitted. along with the Bonafide letter.
> ...


Now this is something new to me. I have submitted EOI and waiting now for the invite but what are the following. DIBP does not mention this on their website:

1) Form 26AS?
2) PF Forms?
3) Affidavit?

Regards,


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

So where is everyone?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> Now this is something new to me. I have submitted EOI and waiting now for the invite but what are the following. DIBP does not mention this on their website:
> 
> 1) Form 26AS?
> 2) PF Forms?
> ...


He is talking about EA MSA booklet which was revised in august 2017 i guess if you have already done your assessment then you dont have to worry


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> So where is everyone?


I have just submitted my CDR fast track on 7th Dec. Got notice of exoected delays due to year end closing 🤞

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

Gurvinder said:


> Please suggest me guys what to do. I have submitted my skills assessment about 3 months ago through fast track service. The status became assessment in progress after 15 days of submission. But after that I didn't receive any update till now. My case officer never contacted me upto that time. I am very worried because it takes very large amout of time. I contacted EA but they told that their duty is just to handover your file to assessor. I don't know what to do now. This is really stressful as I am waiting from 3 months even using fast track service. My two months are already wasted and I didn't receive any outcome yet.


Got the positive outcome today. After the long waiting even with fast track service, received the outcome on 109th day. I am very happy today and wish good luck to all of you. Thank you.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi All,

Can we approach Engineers Australia for Software Engineer ? My wife is a software engineer with background in B.Tech IT with only 13 months of Job experience. How can I approach EA to claim spouse points ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can we approach Engineers Australia for Software Engineer ? My wife is a software engineer with background in B.Tech IT with only 13 months of Job experience. How can I approach EA to claim spouse points ?
> 
> ...


I think ACS will look into it, not EA. Not sure though.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Can I get her assessed just for the degree as Engineering Technologist without work experience.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Maka123 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...





kbjan26 said:


> Can I get her assessed just for the degree as Engineering Technologist without work experience.


Can I get her assessed just for the degree as Engineering Technologist without work experience.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Can I get her assessed just for the degree as Engineering Technologist without work experience.


I don't think EA will accept at the first place as she got IT degree. Think before you go ahead. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kinnu369 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get her assessed just for the degree as Engineering Technologist without work experience.
> ...


Are you sure on this? IT degree won't be assessed by EA


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

For those who are waiting, I just had a request for additional info from EA so they are working already despite the notice of closure till 8th Jan 

Fast track assessment submitted on 7th Dec

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

Osi81 said:


> For those who are waiting, I just had a request for additional info from EA so they are working already despite the notice of closure till 8th Jan
> 
> Fast track assessment submitted on 7th Dec
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Just received positive assessment with 12 years relevant experience. No deduction.
The only request from assessor was to correct my university name.

There has been quite a few queries about third party documents proving employment so here's what I provided.

1. Being an expat in Malaysia I provided all my work permits (showing company name)
2. Income tax statement showing amounts paid yearly (this document in Malaysia does not show employer name)
3. EA forms (company generated yearly income statements with tax deduction)
4. Any letters from income tax department addressed to me with company postal address
5. Bank statements for the past 10 years
6. Expatriate IF
7. Company medical cards


I didn't get any query regarding my CDR. I spent 5 months writing it and probably it was overkill but it was worth it I guess. I selected 1 episode from the beginning of my career one in between and a very recent one.

Thanks to everybody for their contribution here and good luck to those still in the process 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

*Question*

Dear Friends,

I am trying to get spouse points alone for my wife's degree and experience. My wife is a B.E Electronics and communication engineering ( ECE) completed in April 2011. She worked in a Software Firm for 3 years and 10 months and quit the job. Now she is not working in software, but in a manufacturing company. So we cannot take the ACS route as it requires 4 years of experience ( ACS confirmed it)

So I am planning to take EA assessment for my wife's degree. Can anyone suggest is this a right approach to gain the spouse points.

If yes I need to know the answer to below questions

1. Her College and degree come under Washington Accord, but the catch is it is accredited only in 2014. ( I am not sure, but based on my analysis) ?. So, should I have to take CDR pathway?, if yes what is the content we should be putting in CDR- any suggestions, templates samples, etc

2. What is the timeframe to get it done?, I know this question is silly as it is unpredictable and depends on how quickly I can complete her CDR report, but any guess if it is done in fastrack?

3.Does anyone know how much it is going to cost including fast track?

HEARD IT CAN BE DONE IN 15 DAYS WITH 1300 AUD ( ROUGH TIME AND COST) - is it true or a is it subjective?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Neo_R said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am trying to get spouse points alone for my wife's degree and experience. My wife is a B.E Electronics and communication engineering ( ECE) completed in April 2011. She worked in a Software Firm for 3 years and 10 months and quit the job. Now she is not working in software, but in a manufacturing company. So we cannot take the ACS route as it requires 4 years of experience ( ACS confirmed it)
> 
> ...


1.You should the the CDR pathway.
2.1-1.5 months with fast track. 
3.Will be around 60K INR with only skill assessment. RSA is not required for claiming spouse points. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

atif1987 said:


> can any one plz tell me if RSA is mandatory for dibp
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Hi, u have excellent score in PTE I am struggling with IELTS L/R/W/S -7/8/6/6 attempted twice.but no improvement what u suggest.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi all,

Last year...In Jan 2017....I got positive outcome from EA for mechanical engineer. At that time...I only applied for qualification assessment as I had only 1.5 years of experience. Now, I have completed 2.5 years in same company and will complete 3 years in August 2018. Now, I am planning to assess my employment as I want to apply for 489 far south cost (NSW) and they require minimum 2 years of experience and it should be assessed by EA.

So...what documents I have to submit for employment assessment and how much time it will take by fast track and normal route??

My points are 30+20+15 = 65
Filled EOI for 189 on 07 Jan 2018..I know...possibility for 189 invite is very very less....thats why want to apply for 489.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## man2018 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi everyone

Wanted to know how much time engineers australia takes to reply for an informal review of skill asseament

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

man2018 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Wanted to know how much time engineers australia takes to reply for an informal review of skill asseament
> 
> ...


What do you mean by informal review.... will you ellaborate it?


----------



## man2018 (Feb 18, 2018)

Gurvinder said:


> What do you mean by informal review.... will you ellaborate it?


I have applied for the review of my application after bein rejected and it is almost 6 months ea saying that they are working on it and once finalised they will let me know. 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi guys i have done my graduation in 2011 but i dont have any experience, was into business. can i apply EA with my electronic degree?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hi guys i have done my graduation in 2011 but i dont have any experience, was into business. can i apply EA with my electronic degree?


Sure!
I reckon you will use career episodes from your University projects which will be difficult, though not impossible.
Also you need to consider even after successful outcome, how are you going to get 70 EOI points without experience. If you figure this out, you are good to go!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys i have done my graduation in 2011 but i dont have any experience, was into business. can i apply EA with my electronic degree?
> ...


Yeah I know. but I want claim as partner point to support that's it. U mean I can apply ?


----------



## man2018 (Feb 18, 2018)

man2018 said:


> I have applied for the review of my application after bein rejected and it is almost 6 months ea saying that they are working on it and once finalised they will let me know.
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Hi gurvinder, 

Any idea of the above scenario. Your advice will be much appreciated 
Manoj

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Yeah I know. but I want claim as partner point to support that's it. U mean I can apply ?


Sure you can!


----------



## beetle00 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello guys, need your help  During my application of CDR, when I clicked the "Continue to Payment" button, I've encountered a 502 gateway error thus I refreshed the page. However, when i tried resuming my application or even cancelling it, it displays an error saying that I should contact engineers australia. I have already emailed them memberservices"at"engineersaustralia.org.au but still no response. This is delaying my assessment


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

beetle00 said:


> Hello guys, need your help  During my application of CDR, when I clicked the "Continue to Payment" button, I've encountered a 502 gateway error thus I refreshed the page. However, when i tried resuming my application or even cancelling it, it displays an error saying that I should contact engineers australia. I have already emailed them memberservices"at"engineersaustralia.org.au but still no response. This is delaying my assessment


Try calling them up 
You can use Nymgo or similar VOIP

Cheers


----------



## beetle00 (Jan 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Try calling them up
> You can use Nymgo or similar VOIP
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much especially Nymgo. I have sent another e-mail today and will call them tomorrow if there will be no response.


----------



## beetle00 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello guys, it seems that my issue has been fixed and I will be starting a new MSA application. Sorry for the question but can i submit an application even beyond office hours of EA? Monday - Friday, 8:30am-6:00pm AEDST Thanks in advance!


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

beetle00 said:


> Hello guys, it seems that my issue has been fixed and I will be starting a new MSA application. Sorry for the question but can i submit an application even beyond office hours of EA? Monday - Friday, 8:30am-6:00pm AEDST Thanks in advance!


It's a website, which has no closing time.
You can submit at anytime. I submitted mine on a Sunday night, worked out quite all right.


----------



## beetle00 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you. I just thought that it may be an issue since my last application was on saturday night and i had problems


----------



## man2018 (Feb 18, 2018)

Anyone have reapplied for skill assesment and do i have to pay once again. Can i submit the same project but written in my own words

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

One query regarding Engineer Australia assessment-

Suppose person is having 6 years of relevant experience and applied for Migration Skill assessement, but EA do not approve whole experience due to lack of 3rd party documents and issue assessment only for degree. 

Is it a good idea to claim points in Expression of Interest?

For Initial 3 years, only salary slips can be submitted, No bank statements due to salary was in cash mode, No PF deductions, 

For last 3 years, person is having ITR's, pay slips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Victor123 said:


> One query regarding Engineer Australia assessment-
> 
> Suppose person is having 6 years of relevant experience and applied for Migration Skill assessement, but EA do not approve whole experience due to lack of 3rd party documents and issue assessment only for degree.
> 
> ...




Third party docs are mandatory to verify employment

You can do apply as you like , if you are fully prepared for consequences

Better to apply without employment as EA did not recognise it to be on safer boat

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

beetle00 said:


> Thank you very much especially Nymgo. I have sent another e-mail today and will call them tomorrow if there will be no response.


What was your browser,,try using a another browser


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

man2018 said:


> Anyone have reapplied for skill assesment and do i have to pay once again. Can i submit the same project but written in my own words
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Why do you have to reapply ?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

pradip said:


> Hi, u have excellent score in PTE I am struggling with IELTS L/R/W/S -7/8/6/6 attempted twice.but no improvement what u suggest.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


Brother,
try PTE ,,I am in the same boat just like you


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

vivkamboj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last year...In Jan 2017....I got positive outcome from EA for mechanical engineer. At that time...I only applied for qualification assessment as I had only 1.5 years of experience. Now, I have completed 2.5 years in same company and will complete 3 years in August 2018. Now, I am planning to assess my employment as I want to apply for 489 far south cost (NSW) and they require minimum 2 years of experience and it should be assessed by EA.
> 
> ...


 A Third party document is mandatory for employment assessment (in addition to documents that are used from your company)

For the fast track it will take about a month time and for normal,,it is about 3 months


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

man2018 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Wanted to know how much time engineers australia takes to reply for an informal review of skill asseament
> 
> ...


My friend got a response in a month


----------



## man2018 (Feb 18, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> My friend got a response in a month


My application got rejected and they advised me to reapply... 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

man2018 said:


> My application got rejected and they advised me to reapply...
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


What are the reasons of rejection?

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

man2018 said:


> My application got rejected and they advised me to reapply...
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Was it got rejected after the informal review ?
If so,,what they mentioned as reasons to reject the assessment


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

I have applied for msa cdr with 8 years of rsea. I applied through fast track on 27 Dec 17 and yet to receive the final outcome.They asked couple of clarification on 30 Jan and then on 1st march. I sent the documents same day. Not sure what they are up to. Also calling them is not helping as they are not connecting me to CO and simply asking me to wait. Same reply in mail also. Guys please suggest what to do next...

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## man2018 (Feb 18, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Was it got rejected after the informal review ?
> If so,,what they mentioned as reasons to reject the assessment


Yes, plagiarism now can i use the same project but in different words 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## muadnan (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello people. I applied for assessment on 6 th feb with fast track. CO was assigned 6 working days back. When can I expect an outcome? Should i email them again?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

muadnan said:


> Hello people. I applied for assessment on 6 th feb with fast track. CO was assigned 6 working days back. When can I expect an outcome? Should i email them again?


I am surprised, how come a CO was assigned after 3 working weeks when their webpage indicates for fast track it will be 2 working weeks.

In one of this thread, i read the assessment result was announced in 20 working days. This means, you should have it any time now. I did on the 20th Feb through my agent.


----------



## muadnan (Dec 1, 2017)

Rocky raj, yes bro that amazes me as well! *Thy* *r* taking too long a time cant wait :/ 
When did *u* submit since *u* *gt* *ur* outcome on 20th feb?

*Don't use text-speak* *- see "Language", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Need advise please. Any minimum duration of experience required for Engineers Australia assessment. Does preparation of CDR required minimum exp. I have bachelors degree in electronics and communication and masters degree in VLSI. I am planning to do EA CDR, but without experience, what are the possibilities without experience, pls advise.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Need advise please. Any minimum duration of experience required for Engineers Australia assessment. Does preparation of CDR required minimum exp. I have bachelors degree in electronics and communication and masters degree in VLSI. I am planning to do EA CDR, but without experience, what are the possibilities without experience, pls advise.


Experience is not mandatory. Chances of success are 100% if you make a good CDR.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Experience is not mandatory. Chances of success are 100% if you make a good CDR.


Could you pls brief me the process to apply for CDR if you dont mind. or please direct me to a page in expat forum if someone briefed it already. EA website details are little confusing.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Not_so_great_guy said:
> 
> 
> > Experience is not mandatory. Chances of success are 100% if you make a good CDR.
> ...


What's your occupation,
I will send you some samples which I used to prepare my CDR,
Don't copy anything from anywhere.just write technically about 1000 words for engineering activity. before writing,I suppose it's better to see summary statement then you will easily match it with the carrier episode


----------



## man2018 (Feb 18, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> What's your occupation,
> I will send you some samples which I used to prepare my CDR,
> Don't copy anything from anywhere.just write technically about 1000 words for engineering activity. before writing,I suppose it's better to see summary statement then you will easily match it with the carrier episode


Pls send it to my email id :[email protected] ...thank. u for the support 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

man2018 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> > What's your occupation,
> ...



Mail sent


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> What's your occupation,
> I will send you some samples which I used to prepare my CDR,
> Don't copy anything from anywhere.just write technically about 1000 words for engineering activity. before writing,I suppose it's better to see summary statement then you will easily match it with the carrier episode


I am try to assess for 233411 Electronics Engineer. Since no experience, could you please send me samples written on academic projects. many thanks. my email id is [email protected]


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

I am try to assess for 233411 Electronics Engineer. Since no experience, could you please send me samples written on academic projects. many thanks. my email id is [email protected][/QUOTE]

Mail sent,
Fortunately I found one or two real CDRs based on academic projects submitted to engineers Australia.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> I am try to assess for 233411 Electronics Engineer. Since no experience, could you please send me samples written on academic projects. many thanks. my email id is [email protected]


Mail sent,
Fortunately I found one or two real CDRs based on academic projects submitted to engineers Australia.[/QUOTE]

Thank you dear


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

[/QUOTE]

Thank you dear[/QUOTE]

Confirm whether your qualifications are in the Washington accord, Sydney accord,,
Then procedure may be changed. Just go through the migration skills assessment booklet.


----------



## man2018 (Feb 18, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Mail sent


Thanks buddy

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

man2018 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Mail sent
> ...


It's a pleasure to help


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> It's a pleasure to help


You are a person with good deeds and karma. you will get all good in life.


----------



## uday1432 (Aug 18, 2017)

*DOUBT regarding CDR*

Hi friends!!! I am preparing CDR for electronics engineer. Do we need to mention any mathematical formulas in career episodes as MSA booklet mentioned, to add how we applied engineering skills/knowledge while doing our project.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

uday1432 said:


> Hi friends!!! I am preparing CDR for electronics engineer. Do we need to mention any mathematical formulas in career episodes as MSA booklet mentioned, to add how we applied engineering skills/knowledge while doing our project.


Yes, you can add the mathematical formulas. I did too. But don't take them as an alternate to writing the number of words required. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tai2810 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello friends,

I submitted my MSA application on Feb 10, 2018 on fast track service and relevant skilled employment assessment. In 15 Mar, CO asked me to provide some more information. 2 days later I sent all required information , the status on EA Web changed to Assessment in Progress right after that. Until now, 3 more working days since then and I haven't received any outcome yet. 
Could anybody know when I probably get my outcome coz it has been nearly 6 weeks since I first sent my application. Is there any possibility that EA will ask for any more information? Waiting is killing me!!.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

tai2810 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I submitted my MSA application on Feb 10, 2018 on fast track service and relevant skilled employment assessment. In 15 Mar, CO asked me to provide some more information. 2 days later I sent all required information , the status on EA Web changed to Assessment in Progress right after that. Until now, 3 more working days since then and I haven't received any outcome yet.
> Could anybody know when I probably get my outcome coz it has been nearly 6 weeks since I first sent my application. Is there any possibility that EA will ask for any more information? Waiting is killing me!!.


Fast Track only implies that the application will reach assessor earlier than normal application. After that it's the same for both. As for the estimated time, it varies from case to case and depends upon the quality of evidences and CDR provided for sure.

Get it out of your head and keep yourself busy in other things. One day all of a sudden, you will be excited to see an email in your inbox with your positive outcome letter attached.

Cheers!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

tai2810 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I submitted my MSA application on Feb 10, 2018 on fast track service and relevant skilled employment assessment. In 15 Mar, CO asked me to provide some more information. 2 days later I sent all required information , the status on EA Web changed to Assessment in Progress right after that. Until now, 3 more working days since then and I haven't received any outcome yet.
> Could anybody know when I probably get my outcome coz it has been nearly 6 weeks since I first sent my application. Is there any possibility that EA will ask for any more information? Waiting is killing me!!.


Don't worry mate.i waited one week after submitting the documents which co asked from me.
If there is no more documents after 3 days, they won't ask any doc again, you probably receive the outcome soon.
Best luck.


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

tai2810 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I submitted my MSA application on Feb 10, 2018 on fast track service and relevant skilled employment assessment. In 15 Mar, CO asked me to provide some more information. 2 days later I sent all required information , the status on EA Web changed to Assessment in Progress right after that. Until now, 3 more working days since then and I haven't received any outcome yet.
> Could anybody know when I probably get my outcome coz it has been nearly 6 weeks since I first sent my application. Is there any possibility that EA will ask for any more information? Waiting is killing me!!.


Have patience...I applied on 27 Dec fast track and yet to receive the outcome. They contacted for documents couple of time and yet no outcome..so chillax ...

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Have patience...I applied on 27 Dec fast track and yet to receive the outcome. They contacted for documents couple of time and yet no outcome..so chillax ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Ohh,,I can't believe. Almost 3 months!


----------



## tai2810 (Jun 12, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Have patience...I applied on 27 Dec fast track and yet to receive the outcome. They contacted for documents couple of time and yet no outcome..so chillax ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Wow, too long with your case, mate. I also hope you will get the positive result soon!.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Require urgent assistant

My younger brother applied for MSA application(CDR Path) on 12/12/2017 as an Environmental Engineer. On Friday(23/03/2018) he received a correspondence and Assessor asked a question below.

To give recognition as an Environmental Engineer, we seek evidence of proper and sufficient underpinning knowledge in that discipline. To be suitable your qualifications would need to be in Environmental Engineering and your qualifications would need to include such subjects as Environmental Principles, Ecology & Sustainability, Materials & Energy Balances, Soil Mechanics, Applied Geotechnics, Water Resources Engineering, Water & Wastewater Engineering, Environmental Frameworks, Solid Wastes, Sustainable Infrastructure, Environmental Practice and Design.
Your qualifications are in Chemical and Petroleum Engineering and do not support an assessment outcome of Environmental Engineer as there are no such subjects in your degrees' programs.

In these regards, the assessment outcome would be Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO No 233914) as you have not demonstrated the application of chemical engineering knowledge and skills in your chosen career episodes.

He completed his bachelors in Chemical Technology while mastress in Gas & Petroleum where most of the courses belong to Environmental Engineering which was asked by Assesor but with differnt names for example in course Chemical Process Industries he learned about “water and waste water engineering”,during pursing MSc in Petroleum and Gas Engineering he completed “Geology, Exploration, Drilling & Production which covered basic concepts of Soil mechanics & properties and behaviour of soil as well as in-depth knowledge of Geo technical engineering design work and highlight complications that can arise from engineering production.

Could any one explain how to answer Assessor quires, we have very limited time and we need to reply till 30th March.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

ahmer_125 said:


> Require urgent assistant
> 
> My younger brother applied for MSA application(CDR Path) on 12/12/2017 as an Environmental Engineer. On Friday(23/03/2018) he received a correspondence and Assessor asked a question below.
> 
> ...


Well that's tough. It seems you have two options.

1. Provide them the major topics you covered in each subject which would show their relevancy with the environment engineering as you mentioned in your post. (But you will need a proof of that as well, how will you arrange it?)

2. Apply for assessment as a chemical engineer.

I am not very confident with option# 1 getting you through as these people mostly play by the book.

Good Luck!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ahmer_125 said:


> Hi My brother who applied assessment from EA as an Environmental Engineer got the following reply on Friday(23/03/2018). Note I have completed my Bachelors in Chemical Technology and Msc from UK in Petroleum and Gas Engineering.
> I had been working in An Environmental Company named which provides Integrated Waste Management System. The facility consist of
> •	Landfill Class-I and Class-II.
> •	Industrial Effluents Treatment Facility / Water Recovery Plant.
> ...



Mate,

What is your total work experience? Did you base all your CDR on your work experience?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ahmer_125 said:


> Require urgent assistant
> 
> My younger brother applied for MSA application(CDR Path) on 12/12/2017 as an Environmental Engineer. On Friday(23/03/2018) he received a correspondence and Assessor asked a question below.
> 
> ...


In addition to the proposal by not so great guy (forum member) made, I would recommend you can send them the course syllabus as well to prove the subject knowledge.

Yes finally,, you can go as engineering technologist or chemical engineer doing research of possibilities of invitatios as outcome of engineers Australia depends on assessor to assessor drastically. They arereluctant to change their decisions, already taken, without strong proofs.

Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ahmer_125 said:


> Require urgent assistant
> 
> My younger brother applied for MSA application(CDR Path) on 12/12/2017 as an Environmental Engineer. On Friday(23/03/2018) he received a correspondence and Assessor asked a question below.
> 
> ...




Hi

I understand what you are saying
But, for example , in O& G water treatment methods will not cover complete gamut of water treatment like Effluents, sewage , ultrafiltration , nano etc except produced waters and deoiling , desalination etc

Like wise soil mechanics are different from contaminated soil or solid RSTD and RRR principles

Well, with practicing experience in Environmental engineering with Chemical bachelor’s with proper presentation , one can convince Assessor

But in your bro case, subjects are entirely different while seeking entirely different code assessment may be reason

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

My experience is related to Environmental Engineering specially waste hazardous treatment and disposal. CDR covers two report from my experience and one final year project? any information you could share.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Do you guys thinks it's worth applying for an English exemption for MSA on the basis of 2 years Australian study (Advanced Diploma of Engineering) and 3 years of NZ study (B.EngTech).I'll be applying via Sydney accord route.


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

ahmer_125 said:


> My experience is related to Environmental Engineering specially waste hazardous treatment and disposal. CDR covers two report from my experience and one final year project? any information you could share.




From my experience I think you should prepare for the same outcome. It’s their usual behaviour to designate one as “Engineering Technologist “ if 

1 You fail to convince them that you actually practiced your paper qualifications. That is studying A Engineering and practicing B Engineering. 

2 Doing a postgraduate not related to the core engineering discipline of your undergraduate program. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ahmer_125 said:


> My experience is related to Environmental Engineering specially waste hazardous treatment and disposal. CDR covers two report from my experience and one final year project? any information you could share.



Your CDR is everything to get assessed whichever code you want to
Since you have been working in Haz.WTSDF, you should have based all your C.Es exclusively on it instead of edu projects.

Anyways,

am not sure how CO will react but no harm in writing an explanation and attaching all your work related docs to prove that you have been working in env engg....

provide more proofs such as disposal certs, reception and inventory management etc prepared by you on daily basis.

Good luck


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,

EA came back with the following requests. Can you advise how to get these documents.

1. Income tax return acknowledgement report for each year of the employment period 2006 to 2013(i worked in India) - forms 26AS or 143 and Form 16.

2. Provident Fund contribution report covering this employment period - please, note that this document has to be issued by the relevant government authority, not related to your employer.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> EA came back with the following requests. Can you advise how to get these documents.
> 
> ...



1. If your employer has dedicated tax from your salary,,the deduction should be sent to the relevant government authority (in my country it is department of inland revenue).so you may take tax return documents from your employer and from the governing department as well ..

2. If ETF/EPF contribution has been deducted from your salary,, you may get the contribution report from the relevant government authority.

Good luck.


----------



## tai2810 (Jun 12, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Have patience...I applied on 27 Dec fast track and yet to receive the outcome. They contacted for documents couple of time and yet no outcome..so chillax ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Hi murlimohan2007, have you got any outcome so far?


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

tai2810 said:


> Hi murlimohan2007, have you got any outcome so far?


No not yet. They asked for documents for confirmation on current organization tenure on end feb which was submitted the same day...No response since then. Not sure what is brewing up there...

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi friends, can any one guide me on below;
I got my qualification and skill assessment from EA last year. EA granted me experience for 6.5 years. Now my current experience is above 8 years and I want to claim another 5 points. What is the procedure, do I need to submit again MSA to EA or any other way? 
Thanks Mates!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> Hi friends, can any one guide me on below;
> I got my qualification and skill assessment from EA last year. EA granted me experience for 6.5 years. Now my current experience is above 8 years and I want to claim another 5 points. What is the procedure, do I need to submit again MSA to EA or any other way?
> Thanks Mates!


It is not necessary if your employer and job role has not changed.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> It is not necessary if your employer and job role has not changed.


Thanks dear But i switched my job last year. The same has been reflected in EOI.


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> No not yet. They asked for documents for confirmation on current organization tenure on end feb which was submitted the same day...No response since then. Not sure what is brewing up there...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Finally got the +ve outcome ....full 9.5 years granted....

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> Thanks dear But i switched my job last year. The same has been reflected in EOI.


As you already have a positive qualification + employment assessment , you may not have to go through a employment assessment because CO at DIBP may assess your all employment period even though you have already have a employment assessment.
Even if almost all applicants do both skills and employment assessment, DIBP only request a SKILLS ASSESSMENT ; it means employment assessment is optional,,,but to be in the safer side,,we all do qualifications+ employment assessment.

In your case,,as you have previously done full assessment,, your employment may not need to be assessed.
If you want to get your employment assessed with EA,,you may go through whole process again submitting new CRD,CPD,... again.
I don't think they,EA, have a process to evaluate your new job only without writing CDR .


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Finally got the +ve outcome ....full 9.5 years granted....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk



Congrats bro


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> As you already have a positive qualification + employment assessment , you may not have to go through a employment assessment because CO at DIBP may assess your all employment period even though you have already have a employment assessment.
> Even if almost all applicants do both skills and employment assessment, DIBP only request a SKILLS ASSESSMENT ; it means employment assessment is optional,,,but to be in the safer side,,we all do qualifications+ employment assessment.
> 
> In your case,,as you have previously done full assessment,, your employment may not need to be assessed.
> ...


That is what I am not sure about bcz CDRs and CPDs were already submitted at the time of my assessment and for me the thing is to claim additional 5points as experience is moving from 5-7 years slab to 8-10 slab - is there anyone who experienced the same? is it advisable to contact EA in this regard?


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> As you already have a positive qualification + employment assessment , you may not have to go through a employment assessment because CO at DIBP may assess your all employment period even though you have already have a employment assessment.
> Even if almost all applicants do both skills and employment assessment, DIBP only request a SKILLS ASSESSMENT ; it means employment assessment is optional,,,but to be in the safer side,,we all do qualifications+ employment assessment.
> 
> In your case,,as you have previously done full assessment,, your employment may not need to be assessed.
> ...


Moreover, in case CO will assess our employment, it means we can get points at that time as well?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> Moreover, in case CO will assess our employment, it means we can get points at that time as well?


Yes bro, definitely you can .
But CO make more weight on the assessment we have already done,,even though they independent assessment of your employment.
I'm not a expert,
I learned and found this all information thanks to this forum and their government sites.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> That is what I am not sure about bcz CDRs and CPDs were already submitted at the time of my assessment and for me the thing is to claim additional 5points as experience is moving from 5-7 years slab to 8-10 slab - is there anyone who experienced the same? is it advisable to contact EA in this regard?


I contacted them before for the same reason,,they advice me to just go through whole process..but it is better you to put them a mail and ask.


----------



## tai2810 (Jun 12, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Finally got the +ve outcome ....full 9.5 years granted....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Congratulation Murlimohan2007, one step closer!. What is ur occupation for SA? 
I hope for my outcome within this week.


----------



## tai2810 (Jun 12, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> That is what I am not sure about bcz CDRs and CPDs were already submitted at the time of my assessment and for me the thing is to claim additional 5points as experience is moving from 5-7 years slab to 8-10 slab - is there anyone who experienced the same? is it advisable to contact EA in this regard?


Hello naqvih08,

The MSA Applicant User guide (page 19) stated that you can start secondary application regarding Relevant skill Assessment (RSA) once you have received your outcome. So, I think you can claim more points simply by doing latest RSA without making any CDR and CPD again. Doing the whole process again will take a large amount of time and effort.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> That is what I am not sure about bcz CDRs and CPDs were already submitted at the time of my assessment and for me the thing is to claim additional 5points as experience is moving from 5-7 years slab to 8-10 slab - is there anyone who experienced the same? is it advisable to contact EA in this regard?


CDRs are for your education validation. They have nothing to do with claiming employment points. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Maka123 said:


> CDRs are for your education validation. They have nothing to do with claiming employment points.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




I don’t think So
CDR is combination of CE, CPD, PES
For RSEA or extension or inclusion of new work experience, they are very much needed



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> I don’t think So
> CDR is combination of CE, CPD, PES
> For RSEA or extension or inclusion of new work experience, they are very much needed
> 
> ...


So here is what happened with me -

I uploaded all the docs for Education and RSEA, forgot to click that I want RSEA. 
I got the OK for education. 
So I put in a new application for RSEA. This time EA website only asked me to upload documents proving my work experience and not the CEz or CPDs. This was Aug 2017. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Maka123 said:


> So here is what happened with me -
> 
> I uploaded all the docs for Education and RSEA, forgot to click that I want RSEA.
> I got the OK for education.
> ...




Yours is fresh addition,
The OP is concerned and asking about additional RSEA

I got my Outcome long back, when I wanted to add my new experience , EA asked me to apply for Fresh application with MSA+ RSEA by writing CEs for new companies to be included and New CPD, New PES, paid total fee, later when requested only additional RSEA, they returned my MSA fee and deducted nominal fee for Addition of new employment.

I got my new outcome 

This is the procedure for additional services from EA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Yours is fresh addition,
> The OP is concerned and asking about additional RSEA
> 
> I got my Outcome long back, when I wanted to add my new experience , EA asked me to apply for Fresh application with MSA+ RSEA by writing CEs for new companies to be included and New CPD, New PES, paid total fee, later when requested only additional RSEA, they returned my MSA fee and deducted nominal fee for Addition of new employment.
> ...


Mosa,
What do you think of applying visa derecly with not assessing a someone's new experience who already has done a full skills assessment (related to the case which is descussing here)?? ; I have seen some members in here recommended it.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

JASN2015 said:


> Mosa,
> 
> What do you think of applying visa derecly with not assessing a someone's new experience who already has done a full skills assessment (related to the case which is descussing here)?? ; I have seen some members in here recommended it.




I don’t recommend it if claiming that experience points

Someone’s fluke is not ours 
But, now IMMI is very stringent about each and every requirement
Better Assess and go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tai2810 (Jun 12, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> I don’t recommend it if claiming that experience points
> 
> Someone’s fluke is not ours
> But, now IMMI is very stringent about each and every requirement
> ...



Does the Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (RSEA) outcome that we received from EA makes the process of claiming experience point at the DIBP stage faster and even smoother? Coz i remember EA website laid out clearly that the RSEA outcome is just only for DIBP's reference and DIBP will thoroughly go thru the experience assessment process again. I wonder if it worth doing the whole RSEA at EA twice?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

tai2810 said:


> Does the Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (RSEA) outcome that we received from EA makes the process of claiming experience point at the DIBP stage faster and even smoother? Coz i remember EA website laid out clearly that the RSEA outcome is just only for DIBP's reference and DIBP will thoroughly go thru the experience assessment process again. I wonder if it worth doing the whole RSEA at EA twice?




EA is designated assessing body , have no rights to issue visa except DIBP, but during assessment EA can verify the claims

Likewise, DIBP can verify whichever they want to as they are fully authorised body to grant visas and take opinion from assessing bodies

It’s up to applicant to decide
In my opinion, that’s safer-side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

tai2810 said:


> Congratulation Murlimohan2007, one step closer!. What is ur occupation for SA?
> I hope for my outcome within this week.


All the best buddy...I am applying for electrical engineering 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## rileyburge (Mar 29, 2018)

*Advice for CDR*

I seriously want to thank Tutorversal for helping me out with CDR. All I needed to do was contact their customer services and voila! Got it within 48 hours. Just an advice for all other applicants!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> All the best buddy...I am applying for electrical engineering
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Dear Murali,

Did you submit PF documents and Form 26AS+Form 16 for all the fiscal year for the assessed period ?
My application is with EA and they have asked for secondary document for the period of my work experience from 2006 to 2013. I could manage only some Form 16 and Form 26AS, but not for the whole period. Do you have idea whether they will consider the whole period I have applied ?


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Dear Murali,
> 
> Did you submit PF documents and Form 26AS+Form 16 for all the fiscal year for the assessed period ?
> My application is with EA and they have asked for secondary document for the period of my work experience from 2006 to 2013. I could manage only some Form 16 and Form 26AS, but not for the whole period. Do you have idea whether they will consider the whole period I have applied ?


I submitted 26AS..You can get that for last 10 years from IT website

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> I submitted 26AS..You can get that for last 10 years from IT website
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Dear Murali,

I am struggling with registration in Traces portal with my Pan details. Fortunately, i have in my records for some periods from 2007 to 2012 but not for 2006. Can you login into your portal and advice me whether details are available only for the last 10 years, which is only from 2008 ?


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Dear Murali,
> 
> I am struggling with registration in Traces portal with my Pan details. Fortunately, i have in my records for some periods from 2007 to 2012 but not for 2006. Can you login into your portal and advice me whether details are available only for the last 10 years, which is only from 2008 ?


Yes only last 10 years available...btw why you worried about evaluating experience of 2006 ..I believe that it won't count when lodging eoi as DIBP consider only last 10 year exp to give you experience points..other experts in the forum can comment on this

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello people,

I have a doubt regarding submission of Employment reference letter from my present company as I'm working for a company(Client) as a third party. So whatever work is done is monitored by the client and my company just pays my salary an stuff so should i take reference letter from client side or company side? I'm sure that my company wont be of any help during the verification process whereas my client side will. I'm having offer letter, Payslips, Appraisal letter etc with my company letter head on. So can the employment reference be from client side stating that i have been working with them under the payroll of my company and stating the roles and responsibilities? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

Can anyone give any pointers as to what EA expects in the CV for skill assessment under Sydney Accord.I don't have any work experience just academic work which was part of the studies.

Also I was a EA Member until 2014 (Graduate Associate) but I stopped paying the fee as the cost was prohibitive and the membership lapsed.Would a re-admission be beneficial to my skills assessment application (Engineering Technologist).

Cheers!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Below is the message from EN. 

I have assessed the application and I can advise that there are two outcome options:
1. Automation and Control Engineer ANZSCO 233513 (Specialisation under the Production or Plant Engineer)
2. Engineering Technologist ANZSCO 233914

Please, state the applicant's preference. If no outcome is chosen I will finalize the assessment with Automation and Control ANZSCO 233513 outcome.

Which one is better to go with ?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Below is the message from EN.
> 
> I have assessed the application and I can advise that there are two outcome options:
> 1. Automation and Control Engineer ANZSCO 233513 (Specialisation under the Production or Plant Engineer)
> ...


Both are pro rata occupations and in the MLTSSL ,
But engineering technologist has 3 states to apply for sponsorship while control engineer has one state 

Decision is yours bro,


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone here applied for National Engineering Register through Engineers Australia ?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply.
> 
> From August 2017 new guidelines says that no affidavit is accepted.
> Here for current employment only I have submitted. along with the Bonafide letter.
> ...



Hi Venkataramanareddy,


Kindly share progress and update on your case whether SD/Affidavit have been accepted by CO or else what solution has been found out for the same. I am also stucked in the same process as unable to get duties on official letter head.

Kindly guide!!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

If EA webpage indicate outcome is granted the outcome is send out via email or hard copy ? Do you get immediately or it takes some time to receive even the soft copy via email ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> If EA webpage indicate outcome is granted the outcome is send out via email or hard copy ? Do you get immediately or it takes some time to receive even the soft copy via email ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is sent via a email and you will receive the mail in couple of hours


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,

If Anyone recently undergone EA skill assessment, Kindly throw some light on this issue..

Whether EA accepts SD/Affidavit if an employer is unable to provide JOB duties on an official letter head.

Will be very thankful for your kind support!!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> If Anyone recently undergone EA skill assessment, Kindly throw some light on this issue..
> 
> ...




I have got/provided only from the company letter head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> If Anyone recently undergone EA skill assessment, Kindly throw some light on this issue..
> 
> ...


No idea brother,
Just put a mail to EA ,They will just reply in 5 working days.
I did that and receive a reply for a query a couple of months back.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> I have got/provided only from the company letter head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply!!

Kindly guide what can be done since one of my previous organisation is not able to provide Job duties on an official letter head.

What is the way forward for the same.

Kindly support!!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks for your reply!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the Employer is made to know that this is required for migration it is quite difficult to get. I informed that I need the letter with roles and responsibilities to get myself enrolled into institution of engineers as a member. Hope this helps. May be you can as well write to EA as one of the member suggested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> If Anyone recently undergone EA skill assessment, Kindly throw some light on this issue..
> 
> ...


You can provide SD from your immediate manager/HR. I have done the same for the present company. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> It is sent via a email and you will receive the mail in couple of hours




I just got through my agent now. Got assessed as 233513. Even though I could not submit both 26AS, Form 16 for all the period, I still got assessed for the whole period of my submission. Indeed I did not submit PF statements as my company was maintaining its own trust. Hope the above information helps as these documents needs to be submitted since August 2017 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks for your reply!!
> 
> Kindly guide what can be done since one of my previous organisation is not able to provide Job duties on an official letter head.
> 
> ...


Hi - I would also suggest you to contact EA and explain your scenario. For me EA deducted my experience of 1 year as I was unable to provide them with evidence of salary as I was working in small company in pak in 2009 and they were paying cash salary. So only provide those docs which you can substantiate.
CHeerS!


----------



## tai2810 (Jun 12, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> All the best buddy...I am applying for electrical engineering
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Finally, I've got the positive outcome with full year experience. what a long wait.


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

tai2810 said:


> Finally, I've got the positive outcome with full year experience. what a long wait.


Congrats..what's your occupation and how much experience?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

jbkhunda said:


> Anyone here applied for National Engineering Register through Engineers Australia ?



Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

tai2810 said:


> Finally, I've got the positive outcome with full year experience. what a long wait.


Congrats brother


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

jbkhunda said:


> Please help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea bro


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*SkillSelect Response*

Guys, I have received a message from SkillSelect which is:

"The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass"

I had submitted my EOI for:

"Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated"

In contrary to their message, my occupation is "Chemical Engineer" and this is available in the relevant occupation list. Or may be I am looking at the wrong occupation list. Can anyone share me the correct list for 489 state & territory nominated?

If my occupation is there in the list then why the hell I have received this message???


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> Guys, I have received a message from SkillSelect which is:
> 
> "The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass"
> 
> ...


It is a SKILLSELECT system error sending a mail and reverted the EOI to DRAFT mode.
Now it has been solved by them so log on to SKILLSELECT and update the EOI,it will be fine.
Most members done so including me.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> It is a SKILLSELECT system error sending a mail and reverted the EOI to DRAFT mode.
> Now it has been solved by them so log on to SKILLSELECT and update the EOI,it will be fine.
> Most members done so including me.


Such a relief to hear. Thank you brother.


----------



## tai2810 (Jun 12, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Congrats..what's your occupation and how much experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Hi bro, I applied for Structural Engineer with 5 years experience.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*Latest ISCAH ITA's Predictions*

ISCAH has just released their predictions for EOI invite. Kindly read below:

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/IscahApril2018Predictions.png

The situation is really getting worse with each passing month. God help us.


----------



## Knight rider (Apr 27, 2018)

*Urgent Help!!!!*

Hi Umar brother,

I am also stucked in providing 3rd party documents as an evidence of RSA,from last 3 months.

Can you please help me out if possible?

Regards


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys is bank statement plus exp. letter sufficient for EA assessment?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

mike129 said:


> guys is bank statement plus exp. letter sufficient for EA assessment?


Yes even experience also also work.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Guys, one more question, I have Bachelor of Electrical and computer engineering, my work exp. is network engineer, but still my agent insisted to go with ACS and not EA, as a result of this ACS deducted 4 years which left me without any points for experience, the question is if I have went with EA? would it have worked? and If EA gives me a positive assessment, would the immigration authority object that it is not relevant?


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

mike129 said:


> guys is bank statement plus exp. letter sufficient for EA assessment?


You need experience letter in the same form as EA wants. Instead of bank statements go for 
Form 16 or Form 21AS (you can get 21 AS from the ITR website).

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Maka123 said:


> You need experience letter in the same form as EA wants. Instead of bank statements go for
> Form 16 or Form 21AS (you can get 21 AS from the ITR website).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply but what is the benefit of form16 or form 21As over the bank statements?...Also note I am from Egypt so ITR website will not work for me.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Thanks for your reply but what is the benefit of form16 or form 21As over the bank statements?...Also note I am from Egypt so ITR website will not work for me.


The point of providing your income tax details is that it provides a third party verification.

Now if you are from Egypt, I don't know what you can provide for it. But if you paid tax and have a document that shows you paid tax from an income earned by working in the company it will clear it. 
Though if you don't have it, then bank statement may do too. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Maka123 said:


> The point of providing your income tax details is that it provides a third party verification.
> 
> Now if you are from Egypt, I don't know what you can provide for it. But if you paid tax and have a document that shows you paid tax from an income earned by working in the company it will clear it.
> Though if you don't have it, then bank statement may do too.
> ...



Aagreed,
EA put more weight on third-party evidence these days,
Tax documents,superannuation documents,bank statements will do the same but produce documents as much as you can for the total employment period.


----------



## Andreza (Dec 18, 2017)

*processing time for CDR*

Hi, I have applied for CDR assessment as Industrial engineer and it has been a month. How long is the normal assessment taking these days?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Andreza said:


> Hi, I have applied for CDR assessment as Industrial engineer and it has been a month. How long is the normal assessment taking these days?


For fast track ,its 1 month
Normal processing,its 3 months


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Brothers,

If you have any query please feel free to contact EA through customer support email, they reply you back in 2-3 days maximum.
Best of luck everyone, may GOD help us all.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi everyone. Are we eligible to apply for assessment again after successfull visa grant?

I was given ET result from my MSA application to EA although I have 4 years bachelors plus 2 years masters degree. Now I am thinking of applying again for professional engineer with a new CDRs based on my australian work experience. Is it applicable?


----------



## MrLucky (May 16, 2017)

Hi guys,
Anyone can specify me what Dr and Dr Ing titles are in create an account in EA?
Please help.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Hi everyone. Are we eligible to apply for assessment again after successfull visa grant?
> 
> I was given ET result from my MSA application to EA although I have 4 years bachelors plus 2 years masters degree. Now I am thinking of applying again for professional engineer with a new CDRs based on my australian work experience. Is it applicable?


Yes you can


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys my present employer has provided me experience letter with all details as requested by EA except the duties. The HR denied my request to add duties to the letter as it is a computer generated letter and cannot modify it. They'll not provide separate letter with my duties on company's letter head also. My annual review is also computer generated and doesn't have company's letter head on it.

I have all other proofs like joining letter, pay slips, income tax and PF slips for all th months. What can I do for duties letter? Getting reference letter from manager is a headache as it will again go back to HR etc. Is an SD from senior safe option for EA and immi?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Guys my present employer has provided me experience letter with all details as requested by EA except the duties. The HR denied my request to add duties to the letter as it is a computer generated letter and cannot modify it. They'll not provide separate letter with my duties on company's letter head also. My annual review is also computer generated and doesn't have company's letter head on it.
> 
> I have all other proofs like joining letter, pay slips, income tax and PF slips for all th months. What can I do for duties letter? Getting reference letter from manager is a headache as it will again go back to HR etc. Is an SD from senior safe option for EA and immi?


Yep. Should go for Statuary Declaration. It is exactly recommended for situations like yours where HR is not providing R&R letter.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all, I have vetassess skills assessment (certificate 3) diploma base and with that I have already lodged my visa & the process is going on, but I also have BTech degree (mechanical) completed in 2016, my question is can I do skill assessment through EA to get certificate 4 ?? It is nothing but upgrading skills, Any body having any idea on this, really appreciate your comments, thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

tai2810 said:


> Finally, I've got the positive outcome with full year experience. what a long wait.


Congrats, and good luck for your PR


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

mike129 said:


> Guys, one more question, I have Bachelor of Electrical and computer engineering, my work exp. is network engineer, but still my agent insisted to go with ACS and not EA, as a result of this ACS deducted 4 years which left me without any points for experience, the question is if I have went with EA? would it have worked? and If EA gives me a positive assessment, would the immigration authority object that it is not relevant?


Was the experience gained before or after your bachelors?
As per the MSA booklet, the experience gained after bachelors are only counted.
Next, did you provided sufficeint third party document such as PF, Form 16 or Tax return file, etc?


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

Dear all
I have applied for Skill assessment as a 
Telecommunication Engineer-263311 on 29-Jun-18 in fast track mode and provided aa required documents at application time.
Can anyone tell me time line for outcome ??
Also chances of Telecommunication engineer positive assessment?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sohel7745 said:


> Dear all
> I have applied for Skill assessment as a
> Telecommunication Engineer-263311 on 29-Jun-18 in fast track mode and provided aa required documents at application time.
> Can anyone tell me time line for outcome ??
> Also chances of Telecommunication engineer positive assessment?


Hey buddy !

Time line for Fast track via EA is around 45-50 days presently , let alone there is no CO contact requesting for additional documents . If they do so add another 4weeks :fingerscrossed:

Regarding positive outcome , all depends on how you have presented your CE's and documents . None of us can answer that, only you can


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

I applied for additional service (Mechanical Engineer skill assessment) via Fast truck.
EA asked for additional information on 1st May 2018.
I submitted additional information document on 5th May 2018.
Then after till date 11th July 2018, I sent email twice in a span of 4 weeks to ask about my application.
But, I just got a general reply that my assessment is in progress.
It's been almost 2 months,
Why EA is taking more than 2 months for additional services via fast traack?
Is thiis for all services for recent months?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> I applied for additional service (Mechanical Engineer skill assessment) via Fast truck.
> EA asked for additional information on 1st May 2018.
> I submitted additional information document on 5th May 2018.
> Then after till date 11th July 2018, I sent email twice in a span of 4 weeks to ask about my application.
> ...


What do you mean by additional services ? Only RESA ? 
Either ways for fast track that's a very long time . You must call them up instead of sending mails now . The phone operator will provide you an update ! 
Seems like your outcome is around the corner 🙌
Santhosh


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys I applied for EA with RSEA through CDR route and fast track on 14th june. CO contacted today for some additional docs and to modify one career episode to first person. I replied back with all documents today itself.

How much time that EA takes for reply in such cases?


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Guys I applied for EA with RSEA through CDR route and fast track on 14th june. CO contacted today for some additional docs and to modify one career episode to first person. I replied back with all documents today itself.
> 
> How much time that EA takes for reply in such cases?


May Start from zero and take another 20 working days...


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Guys I applied for EA with RSEA through CDR route and fast track on 14th june. CO contacted today for some additional docs and to modify one career episode to first person. I replied back with all documents today itself.
> 
> How much time that EA takes for reply in such cases?


Which type of docs demanded? ??


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Guys I applied for EA with RSEA through CDR route and fast track on 14th june. CO contacted today for some additional docs and to modify one career episode to first person. I replied back with all documents today itself.
> 
> How much time that EA takes for reply in such cases?


Most probably Outcome will come in 1-4 weeks


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Most probably Outcome will come in 1-4 weeks


Hmm that's a long time. Shouldn't be a problem since I have to write PTE next month. Thanks!


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Sohel7745 said:


> Which type of docs demanded? ??


They requested Provident fund statements downloaded directly from EPFO (India) site. In my case, the statements were provided by company as we come under EPF Trust exempt rules. 

When I tried to download them from EPFO site, it showed same error. I replied with a screen shot of this and referred to documents provided by EPF trust that are already uploaded. 

Lets see how they respond. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

I got a positive EA assessment in November in just 15 days!

And it wasn't a fast track assessment.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Guys I applied for EA with RSEA through CDR route and fast track on 14th june. CO contacted today for some additional docs and to modify one career episode to first person. I replied back with all documents today itself.
> 
> How much time that EA takes for reply in such cases?


with my experience if there is no issues ,10 days . The EA standard time after CO contact is mentioned as 4weeks thought but if all is good you will get your assesment outcome in 10 days post CO contact .


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

imprincek said:


> I got a positive EA assessment in November in just 15 days!
> 
> And it wasn't a fast track assessment.


those are the days which we can only dream about now buddy :juggle:. hehe 

now to get our profile touched itself is taking 35-40 days in Fast track , normal route then forget , i got no comments . it is better we sit back and watch a year long movie in that case


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

It took me 4.5 months through fast track. I have applied on 1st week of December 2017 and I got positive assessment on 12th April. This was on fast track mode. In between there was one month freezing period during Christmas. But I had to call them couple of times in April and that's when my assessment progressed. Otherwise I would have been still waiting.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ukindian said:


> It took me 4.5 months through fast track. I have applied on 1st week of December 2017 and I got positive assessment on 12th April. This was on fast track mode. In between there was one month freezing period during Christmas. But I had to call them couple of times in April and that's when my assessment progressed. Otherwise I would have been still waiting.


Wow, that's completely unacceptable. In 4.5 months the whole immigration scenario itself will change. How are these people not made accountable? They are charging us huge sums of money for this and still taking their sweet time.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> What do you mean by additional services ? Only RESA ?
> Either ways for fast track that's a very long time . You must call them up instead of sending mails now . The phone operator will provide you an update !
> Seems like your outcome is around the corner 🙌
> Santhosh



Yes, Relevant Employment Skills Assessment.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

ukindian said:


> It took me 4.5 months through fast track. I have applied on 1st week of December 2017 and I got positive assessment on 12th April. This was on fast track mode. In between there was one month freezing period during Christmas. But I had to call them couple of times in April and that's when my assessment progressed. Otherwise I would have been still waiting.


All i can say is this is pure bad luck  

Yes phone calls always works like magic . But make sure you are one foot inside their door before calling them. I have seen many cases where Case officer has asked for additional docs and they keep your file on their shelves and totally forget about you . so a phone call and you end up with results or outcome the next day .


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Yes, Relevant Employment Skills Assessment.


I have never heard EA calling employers for verification and they themselves say in the MSA booklet that assesment is based purely on the documents submitted .

You should give them a call tomorrow to get an update and remind them about your case . :boxing:
Enough of mails to and fro just speak to them. One of my friend was put on hold in similar scenario by phone operator and called the CO and provided the update . He got the outcome the very next day . Good luck buddy


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> I have never heard EA calling employers for verification and they themselves say in the MSA booklet that assesment is based purely on the documents submitted .
> 
> You should give them a call tomorrow to get an update and remind them about your case . :boxing:
> Enough of mails to and fro just speak to them. One of my friend was put on hold in similar scenario by phone operator and called the CO and provided the update . He got the outcome the very next day . Good luck buddy


Thanks, 
I will try.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Guys I applied for EA with RSEA through CDR route and fast track on 14th june. CO contacted today for some additional docs and to modify one career episode to first person. I replied back with all documents today itself.
> 
> How much time that EA takes for reply in such cases?


Guys, I have received my outcome today. Got full work experience and Professional Engineer assessment (233512).

I think replying right back to CO on the same day will help in faster outcome letter. Has seen the same with many. Took 29 days for CO contact, uploaded docs and revised CDR on same day. On 30th day, received positive outcome.


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

csdhan said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I applied for EA with RSEA through CDR route and fast track on 14th june. CO contacted today for some additional docs and to modify one career episode to first person. I replied back with all documents today itself.
> ...


Congratulations dear.....


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Guys, I have received my outcome today. Got full work experience and Professional Engineer assessment (233512).
> 
> I think replying right back to CO on the same day will help in faster outcome letter. Has seen the same with many. Took 29 days for CO contact, uploaded docs and revised CDR on same day. On 30th day, received positive outcome.


Awesome buddy ! congrats on your positive outcome


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

Dear all,
Anyone here who have applied for EA Skill assessment in july18 ??


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

vivkamboj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last year...In Jan 2017....I got positive outcome from EA for mechanical engineer. At that time...I only applied for qualification assessment as I had only 1.5 years of experience. Now, I have completed 2.5 years in same company and will complete 3 years in August 2018. Now, I am planning to assess my employment as I want to apply for 489 far south cost (NSW) and they require minimum 2 years of experience and it should be assessed by EA.
> 
> ...



Your requirement comes under additional services (Secondary / Legacy application) as already you have your primary application outcome positive.

Therefore, your application for relevant skilled emplyment is by default fast tracked, No need to select fast track while submitting.

Documents required are, 1. Reference Letter mentioning your duties and responsibilities, 2, Appointment letter, and other employment related letter.3.IF only requested by Case office provide income related document.


----------



## Asimmech (Jul 19, 2018)

*Experience years*

Hi,

I completed my BSc Mechanical in Sep-2009, and since then I have been working in various companies. This is my 5th company, my experience would be counted from 2009 to 2018 (9 years) OR only for the period I have on job (Approx 08 years)

Regards,


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys I'm applying CDR for my spouse and have got a doubt. If we are only applying for skill assessment only and basing on a couple of episodes of work, do we need to provide completer RnR letter or the experience letter is enough. 

Also, do we need other proofs like Tax returns, PF statements etc for this type of application? Following is what MSA booklet says,



> 2.4.1.
> *Standard Competency Demonstration Report Assessment:*
> Applicants who have claimed engineering employment for
> more than 12 months or have based their career episode
> ...


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Asimmech said:


> Hi,
> 
> I completed my BSc Mechanical in Sep-2009, and since then I have been working in various companies. This is my 5th company, my experience would be counted from 2009 to 2018 (9 years) OR only for the period I have on job (Approx 08 years)
> 
> Regards,


Only the time which you spent on work relevant to mechanical will be considered not the time from your graduation.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Guys I'm applying CDR for my spouse and have got a doubt. If we are only applying for skill assessment only and basing on a couple of episodes of work, do we need to provide completer RnR letter or the experience letter is enough.
> 
> Also, do we need other proofs like Tax returns, PF statements etc for this type of application? Following is what MSA booklet says,


Reference letter must be provided to all the companies on which the career episodes have been based even if it is only for skill assesment and even if the employment is less than 12 months .

Tax returns , PF etc is required only for employment assesment , for only skill assesment it is not required but keep the things handy , never know what CO will have in mind . form 26AS is readily avilaible anyways in Tax website . upload the same just to be on the safer side .

i am saying this becuase i got a query for reference letter for a company with which i was only employed for 8 months even though MSA booklet says it is needed for 12 months and above and note i did not have any career episodes based on it . had to run around the company HR to provide me the reference letter and this delayed the outcome by 10 days . you never know the mood of the CO and how he responds .


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Reference letter must be provided to all the companies on which the career episodes have been based even if it is only for skill assesment and even if the employment is less than 12 months .
> 
> Tax returns , PF etc is required only for employment assesment , for only skill assesment it is not required but keep the things handy , never know what CO will have in mind . form 26AS is readily avilaible anyways in Tax website . upload the same just to be on the safer side .
> 
> i am saying this becuase i got a query for reference letter for a company with which i was only employed for 8 months even though MSA booklet says it is needed for 12 months and above and note i did not have any career episodes based on it . had to run around the company HR to provide me the reference letter and this delayed the outcome by 10 days . you never know the mood of the CO and how he responds .


Thanks for that. I have the reference letters from all the employers but they don't have roles in them, are experience letters without roles enough for only CDR assessment?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

csdhan said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> > Reference letter must be provided to all the companies on which the career episodes have been based even if it is only for skill assesment and even if the employment is less than 12 months .
> ...


Nope .. reference letter needs to contains roles and responsibilities.without that it's just a blank paper to them . Experience letter has no value to them again without rnr. This is very clear from EA


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Nope .. reference letter needs to contains roles and responsibilities.without that it's just a blank paper to them . Experience letter has no value to them again without rnr. This is very clear from EA


Ok, as per clause 2.4.1 of the booklet I thought cdr assessment alone without experience assessment requires only experience letters. I presently don't have roles letter so I'll just apply and will use the time before CO contact for collecting them.


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Reference letter must be provided to all the companies on which the career episodes have been based even if it is only for skill assesment and even if the employment is less than 12 months . .


If you want to make a Career Episode based on a diagnosis of the processes and proposal of an improvement that I did in a company as part of a course during University. Do I still need to provide a letter from the company? 

What if you only went there for 1 day, to get all the data, analyse the processes, etc and then I finish all the work myself (at univ or home). Moreover, what if the company visit was arranged by the university faculty as part of the course?

Do Engineers Australia would still ask me to prove that I went to this company? Even if this company visit was part of the course?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Liquior said:


> If you want to make a Career Episode based on a diagnosis of the processes and proposal of an improvement that I did in a company as part of a course during University. Do I still need to provide a letter from the company?
> 
> What if you only went there for 1 day, to get all the data, analyse the processes, etc and then I finish all the work myself (at univ or home). Moreover, what if the company visit was arranged by the university faculty as part of the course?
> 
> Do Engineers Australia would still ask me to prove that I went to this company? Even if this company visit was part of the course?


No, only employment experience based episodes need reference letters. To be on safe side write that you undertook this project as part of the course work.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Will be applying for assessment soon.
Quick question if you guys can help

Can I demonstrate through my CDR that despite having a Bachelors in Petroleum Engineering I am skilled at Chemical Engineering. If my career episodes revolve around Chem Engg related projects despite my transcripts showing Petroleum related subjects, can I expect a positive outcome?

Please let me know. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Will be applying for assessment soon.
> Quick question if you guys can help
> 
> Can I demonstrate through my CDR that despite having a Bachelors in Petroleum Engineering I am skilled at Chemical Engineering. If my career episodes revolve around Chem Engg related projects despite my transcripts showing Petroleum related subjects, can I expect a positive outcome?
> ...


I don't think this will be successful. CDR is only to prove that you degree level is on par with Australian standards. Your degree is fixed and cannot be shown as something else using CDR episodes.

I suggest you to read all the information documents and consult EA before applying or else you'll lose money.


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

csdhan said:


> No, only employment experience based episodes need reference letters. To be on safe side write that you undertook this project as part of the course work.


Can I include a project I took in a course in the third or fourth year of my studies? (my degree was 5 years in total) or it has to be a final year graduation project?

In regards of the project duration, I don't have the specific initial and final dates, but I do remember the months and years, will that be enough?

Would EA look me unfavourably if I only do my CDR report based on 3 university projects? Maybe they would only consider me an Engineering Technologist. What would I need to do or make sure to demonstrate in my Episodes to qualified as an Engineer Professional, considering I don't have relevant work experience in my profession?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Liquior said:


> Can I include a project I took in a course in the third or fourth year of my studies? (my degree was 5 years in total) or it has to be a final year graduation project?
> *Ans:Yes of course you can use that.*
> 
> In regards of the project duration, I don't have the specific initial and final dates, but I do remember the months and years, will that be enough?
> ...


Replies in bold.


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Ans: Rough Dates are enough but make sure that some sort of report is available with you regarding this project because assessor tend to ask reports sometimes to check the veracity of your claims.d.


What do you mean by reports? Which type of reports can I provide if they ask me?

I don't have any letter from the company I visit( one day only )to make a diagnosis since the University was the one that arranged it. 

After finished the work, the teacher put a mark on the written assignment and give it back to another team member. 

I also tried to access the university email, but the emails that show the work coordination between me and the others members on this task are gone (6 years ago), since the university migrated to Gmail.

What else can I provide as proof?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Liquior said:


> What do you mean by reports? Which type of reports can I provide if they ask me?
> 
> I don't have any letter from the company I visit( one day only )to make a diagnosis since the University was the one that arranged it.
> 
> ...


No proofs need to be uploaded for Career Episodes based on college projects. 

But make sure that you have all the available files in your hand so that if the assessor raises a query, you'll have something to prove that the project is genuine.. Mostly they wouldn't unless they feel that the episode is copied or plagiarized.


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

csdhan said:


> No proofs need to be uploaded for Career Episodes based on college projects.
> 
> But make sure that you have all the available files in your hand so that if the assessor raises a query, you'll have something to prove that the project is genuine.. Mostly they wouldn't unless they feel that the episode is copied or plagiarized.


Could you please give me some examples of what would be a valid file for the assessor if he asks for that? Considering this is a college project.

*Just checked my email and found a few emails between me and my team, where we coordinated the assignment(for Episode 1,2) and where I attached the "Word file" of my part and progress. Would an email capture be a valid file? Even if it's in another language?

However, for Episode 3 I haven't found anything to prove that I did the project.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Liquior said:


> Could you please give me some examples of what would be a valid file for the assessor if he asks for that? Considering this is a college project.
> 
> *Just checked my email and found a few emails between me and my team, where we coordinated the assignment(for Episode 1,2) and where I attached the "Word file" of my part and progress. Would an email capture be a valid file? Even if it's in another language?
> 
> However, for Episode 3 I haven't found anything to prove that I did the project.


Relax and don't worry. If you don't have any, you can state so and give some reason. I kept one college project episode and they didn't raise any queries.


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Relax and don't worry. If you don't have any, you can state so and give some reason. I kept one college project episode and they didn't raise any queries.


Thanks. I am also having trouble creating one Episode based on university projects since I am also considering including a research project that focuses on analysing the implementation of a production plant.

I am trying to apply a systematic method like: Problem statement, Data collected, Analysis and Design of a Solution. But struggle to make it work in this Episode.

Example

*1) Implementation study of a production plant for toys*

The group project was about studying the implementation of a plant for toys in a certain location. My task was to create a Lean Manufacturing program from scratch as part of the project. I can't find any way to specify the "problem statement" since there was no real production process to improve( as compare when going to a company to make a process diagnosis an finding an area that needs improvement). 

The content of my part explains how the future project plant should implement Lean Manufacturing, the operations strategy, the requirements, the design of some process flows and how to optimize resources.

What should I put as the problem? The purpose of implementing the plant has its own justification and try to solve another problem. I am trying to follow a *problem-solving* structure in my Episodes so that I can fill that part in the Summary Statement.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Liquior said:


> Thanks. I am also having trouble creating one Episode based on university projects since I am also considering including a research project that focuses on analysing the implementation of a production plant.
> 
> I am trying to apply a systematic method like: Problem statement, Data collected, Analysis and Design of a Solution. But struggle to make it work in this Episode.
> 
> ...



It need always be a problem You can just explain your part in the project and detail how you went through the entire process.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi, I need your help if you can answer my below queries:

Engineering Australia Assessment Query:

Q. I worked with an employer from 11 August 2010 to 29 November 2011. I have received R&R letter from them, but I don't have any ITR, PF statement, Form 26AS, Form 16(FY 2011-12) of that period because I was not having PAN card at that time.

My salary was around 96000 INR per annum at that time.

Now I am almost ready to submit my profile for assessment, but I am scared if they ask me above mentioned documents then what other third party documents I can provide.

Documents which I have right now:
Offer letter, Appointment Letter, reliving letter, R&R Letter, Salary slips, Form 16(FY 2010-11)

Regards
Simar


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi, I need your help if you can answer my below queries:
> 
> Engineering Australia Assessment Query:
> 
> ...


As per EA you have to provide secondary documents for your employment and it is all the documents which you said you do not have . Without secondary document it will not be valid. This is confirmed.
One option is :
do you have the bank statements showing your month on month deposit to the bank ? if yes attach them and when CO contact comes you can give an explanation to them stating you salary was below Taxable income hence no Form 26AS is availaible . But i am also not sure if CO will be satisfied . 
How come you do not have PF statement ? was PF being deducted from your salary ? PF is no where linked to PAN card availaibility. If PF was being deducted , ask for your PF account number from the company , go the relevant PF ofc and request for a statement . They will provide it to you .

Regards
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

csdhan said:


> It need always be a problem You can just explain your part in the project and detail how you went through the entire process.





Liquior said:


> Thanks. I am also having trouble creating one Episode based on university projects since I am also considering including a research project that focuses on analysing the implementation of a production plant.
> 
> I am trying to apply a systematic method like: Problem statement, Data collected, Analysis and Design of a Solution. But struggle to make it work in this Episode.
> 
> ...


Be sure to check the Elements that you need to fullfill in your career episodes from summary statements and then proceed with your CE. Be sure to write from first person prespective . And you also need to make things clear that you were also a driving factor in the project . you cant just be a team member with supporting role when you are writing a CE . i hope you understood what i meant .

Regards
Santhosh


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> As per EA you have to provide secondary documents for your employment and it is all the documents which you said you do not have . Without secondary document it will not be valid. This is confirmed.
> One option is :
> do you have the bank statements showing your month on month deposit to the bank ? if yes attach them and when CO contact comes you can give an explanation to them stating you salary was below Taxable income hence no Form 26AS is availaible . But i am also not sure if CO will be satisfied .
> How come you do not have PF statement ? was PF being deducted from your salary ? PF is no where linked to PAN card availaibility. If PF was being deducted , ask for your PF account number from the company , go the relevant PF ofc and request for a statement . They will provide it to you .
> ...


Hi Santosh,
I was not entitled to PF due to low amount of salary per month. I do have bank statement, but from last 5 months salary was not credited because no project was assigned, and I was not paid for last 5 months, and after 5 months I got job in other company, and my previous employer provided me experience letter, and reliving letter for complete duration including the months in which they have not given me salary.

Please what else document I should If EA has asked me to show secondary documents.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi Santosh,
> I was not entitled to PF due to low amount of salary per month. I do have bank statement, but from last 5 months salary was not credited because no project was assigned, and I was not paid for last 5 months, and after 5 months I got job in other company, and my previous employer provided me experience letter, and reliving letter for complete duration including the months in which they have not given me salary.
> 
> Please what else document I should If EA has asked me to show secondary documents.


Secondary document is what validates your employment as any one can easily forge the other docuements like joining and other documents given by company .for this only reason EA asks for secondary document .

I just gave an example as forging the docs, not relating it to you buddy . dont get me wrong here .

i would suggest you apply for EA with what ever docs you have and see if it gets through.(Seconday docs : PF/Form26AS/BankStatements for all period of employment/Superannuation fund any document that is not related to your compant and has a external agency involved can be validated) 
as per my experience you will definately get a querry since you are saying you have no recored for balance 5months for which you were not paid  

Even if it gets through EA somehow which i highly doubt, you will be again facing the heat while proving this employment when you apply visa .

There is a huge risk which i foresee with this employment . I would suggest to leave this employment for assesment .

But it is your sole decision .

Kind Regards
Santhosh


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi kind of tricky situation here. I have received query from Engineers australia for submission of additional documents.

1. He said there is a similarity in one career episode which i prepared according to college project. It is completely my own work and i have attached the project report as justification and files dated back to the project submission. My doubt is since it is college project most of the theory is copied from sources...will he scan my project report also for plagiarism? 

2. After completing my B.tech, i pursued part time M.tech for which he asked consolidated marksheet. My university doesn't provide for part time students i have mentioned the same to EA. will it create a problem? i have although submitted the transcripts and degree certificate.

3. I started working full time after B.Tech and simultaneously pursued part-time M.tech. So will EA consider the experience during this time. i have provided reference letter also for the same.

any insights are highly appreciated.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

post deleted


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> As per EA you have to provide secondary documents for your employment and it is all the documents which you said you do not have . Without secondary document it will not be valid. This is confirmed.
> One option is :
> do you have the bank statements showing your month on month deposit to the bank ? if yes attach them and when CO contact comes you can give an explanation to them stating you salary was below Taxable income hence no Form 26AS is availaible . But i am also not sure if CO will be satisfied .
> How come you do not have PF statement ? was PF being deducted from your salary ? PF is no where linked to PAN card availaibility. If PF was being deducted , ask for your PF account number from the company , go the relevant PF ofc and request for a statement . They will provide it to you .
> ...


I second that.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

farzanhyder1 said:


> Hi kind of tricky situation here. I have received query from Engineers australia for submission of additional documents.
> 
> 1. He said there is a similarity in one career episode which i prepared according to college project. It is completely my own work and i have attached the project report as justification and files dated back to the project submission. My doubt is since it is college project most of the theory is copied from sources...will he scan my project report also for plagiarism?
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy ,

1. Scan you original project report you submitted to your college . I assume your project report has college seal and signatures of your project guide and principal . This is sufficient. But the similarity of your written project report to the WEB material might be an issue . 

2. Transcripts, Degree certificate, Individual semester marks card , cource completition certificate, convocation certificate. This is must for any degree.

3. For me it was considered . I pursued Execuitive MBA while i was working full time but I got my BE validated from EA. 

Santhosh


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello guys,
Hope you all are doing well. I want to share my experience with engineers australia I think it is one of the unique and weird experience. I applied for skills assessment through CDR route via "so called fast track service" in sept 2017. Then, they put my application on hold, I don't know why. I waited for two months and sent mails to EA in november. But didn't receive status of my application. Then, in december I called him via phone and they said my application was on hold and now your assessor starts assessing it. Then my assessor asked me so send projects reports on which my CDR based. I sent him those project reports and got positive outcome on 21 december 2017 (109days). I was very happy and going to apply for state sponsorship in feb. But, I got an email from my assessor in feb 2018 and he was saying that, " I want to verify your project reports from your university and I have replaced your outcome letter on verification site. I was in shock. I have never heard any case in which firstly assesor give positive outcome and then say I want to verify. I sent him consent letter to verify from my university. He then verified it from my uni and it took 4 months. I sent him many mails in between but he didn't respond them. In between, he also went on holidays. I was so worried about my case. Then, he responded me explain why we consider cdr work is your own. I have given him all the proofs, my rough work done, and project reports now. It has been 1 month already have have replied him with all the things but he is not responding my mails. I started my process in sept 2017 and now sept 2018 is in next month and my case is not finalized yet. Now, I don't care about the result because this assessor waste my 1 whole year. Moreover, in between points for P.R. also increased to 65 in july. Now, I am not able to apply for p.r. because I become ineligible because of points increase. It is the worst experience I have ever experienced in my life. They don't care about our hard earned money and our crucial time. Now, due to this assessor, I am planning to go to australia on study visa.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Gurvinder said:


> Hello guys,
> Hope you all are doing well. I want to share my experience with engineers australia I think it is one of the unique and weird experience. I applied for skills assessment through CDR route via "so called fast track service" in sept 2017. Then, they put my application on hold, I don't know why. I waited for two months and sent mails to EA in november. But didn't receive status of my application. Then, in december I called him via phone and they said my application was on hold and now your assessor starts assessing it. Then my assessor asked me so send projects reports on which my CDR based. I sent him those project reports and got positive outcome on 21 december 2017 (109days). I was very happy and going to apply for state sponsorship in feb. But, I got an email from my assessor in feb 2018 and he was saying that, " I want to verify your project reports from your university and I have replaced your outcome letter on verification site. I was in shock. I have never heard any case in which firstly assesor give positive outcome and then say I want to verify. I sent him consent letter to verify from my university. He then verified it from my uni and it took 4 months. I sent him many mails in between but he didn't respond them. In between, he also went on holidays. I was so worried about my case. Then, he responded me explain why we consider cdr work is your own. I have given him all the proofs, my rough work done, and project reports now. It has been 1 month already have have replied him with all the things but he is not responding my mails. I started my process in sept 2017 and now sept 2018 is in next month and my case is not finalized yet. Now, I don't care about the result because this assessor waste my 1 whole year. Moreover, in between points for P.R. also increased to 65 in july. Now, I am not able to apply for p.r. because I become ineligible because of points increase. It is the worst experience I have ever experienced in my life. They don't care about our hard earned money and our crucial time. Now, due to this assessor, I am planning to go to australia on study visa.


I also shocked by hearing your story.and still cant believe it. but dont your hopes bro, you can go through other assessing authority as well (I also did the same, I got a positive outcome from EA and then got it for a another occupation from TRA as my rnr closely matches with both anzsco )
what is your ANZSCO ?


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Actually my hard report doesn’t have the stamp and signature but on the cover it has the logo of college and my guides name as it not final year report. For final year report, yes I have stamped and signed. Will it be an issue? However I have sent the soft copy of the project though.


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> farzanhyder1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kind of tricky situation here. I have received query from Engineers australia for submission of additional documents.
> ...



Coming to the consolidated marksheet, I was told that they don’t provide. I have sent them the individual marksheet and degree certificate. I mean it’s ok for me if he doesn’t consider my masters, my btech is full time btw. So I’m ok if he considers just btech.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

farzanhyder1 said:


> Actually my hard report doesn’t have the stamp and signature but on the cover it has the logo of college and my guides name as it not final year report. For final year report, yes I have stamped and signed. Will it be an issue? However I have sent the soft copy of the project though.


so send them what you have ASAP as bssanthosh47 suggested


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> farzanhyder1 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually my hard report doesn’t have the stamp and signature but on the cover it has the logo of college and my guides name as it not final year report. For final year report, yes I have stamped and signed. Will it be an issue? However I have sent the soft copy of the project though.
> ...


Yes my project was 3rd year engineering one. So I sent them the hard copy which contains logo and guides name on it. I’ve sent them already. I’ve even sent snapshots of the files in the computer which are dated to the project submission time. I hope these should be sufficient.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

farzanhyder1 said:


> Yes my project was 3rd year engineering one. So I sent them the hard copy which contains logo and guides name on it. I’ve sent them already. I’ve even sent snapshots of the files in the computer which are dated to the project submission time. I hope these should be sufficient.


yes ,then,you will definitely win the battle


----------



## Gurvinder (Nov 21, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Gurvinder said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...


233512 mechanical engineer


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Gurvinder said:


> 233512 mechanical engineer


see that the possibility with a trade occupation with TRA


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

Positive Outcome received today.....


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

Positive Outcome received today


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sohel7745 said:


> Positive Outcome received today.....


congrats budy,

how long did it take ?


----------



## Sohel7745 (Jul 7, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Sohel7745 said:
> 
> 
> > Positive Outcome received today.....
> ...


Applied on 29-Jun
CO contacted on 28-Jul for additional information 
Doc Submitted on 10-Aug
Positive outcome received on 13-Aug


----------



## Alice3463 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi, i have a query, i received my positive outcome for Engineering technologist in May for 6 years experience, although I have 8, they did not grant the last 2 years because for some reason they were not happy with my Tax documents. 2016 tax documents were fine but 2017 was not complete as our tax year was not final at the time of submitting the Assessment, the CO also did not accept my payslips! I have my final tax documents now but now EA wants me to submit a review which I do not understand, it should be a secondary assesment but the link is not available when choosing the assessment route. I am doing it through an agent and they keep telling the agent to submit a review if I am not happy with the letter? They will also not assist me as I have a appointed an agent! I currently sit on 75 points and need the outcome letter to state 8 years experience if I want to lodge for 80 points.

Is it worth it to pay again for the review as it takes min 6-8 weeks or shoukd I wait for invite on EOI submitter on 75 points on 13 July?


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Sohel7745 said:


> Applied on 29-Jun
> CO contacted on 28-Jul for additional information
> Doc Submitted on 10-Aug
> Positive outcome received on 13-Aug


Hi Sohel,

Can you please let us know what additional information they have asked you.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Sohel7745 said:


> Applied on 29-Jun
> CO contacted on 28-Jul for additional information
> Doc Submitted on 10-Aug
> Positive outcome received on 13-Aug


Hi sohel,

On what topic did you write your CE's on? (projects / experience)

What additional documents they asked?

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Alice3463 said:


> Hi, i have a query, i received my positive outcome for Engineering technologist in May for 6 years experience, although I have 8, they did not grant the last 2 years because for some reason they were not happy with my Tax documents. 2016 tax documents were fine but 2017 was not complete as our tax year was not final at the time of submitting the Assessment, the CO also did not accept my payslips! I have my final tax documents now but now EA wants me to submit a review which I do not understand, it should be a secondary assesment but the link is not available when choosing the assessment route. I am doing it through an agent and they keep telling the agent to submit a review if I am not happy with the letter? They will also not assist me as I have a appointed an agent! I currently sit on 75 points and need the outcome letter to state 8 years experience if I want to lodge for 80 points.
> 
> Is it worth it to pay again for the review as it takes min 6-8 weeks or shoukd I wait for invite on EOI submitter on 75 points on 13 July?


there is two paths, informal review first , then formal review,, have you gone through one of above ?

yes should submit an eoi now at the sametime you can appeal SA to change the outcome


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> 3 rd party evidence made mandatory for RSEA
> 
> If you are going only for MSA, it's sufficient
> 
> ...


Hi Mosa,

Can you please explain me the difference between Normal Skill Assessment and RSEA.

My Situation is given below, please suggest me what is the right way to go for assessment.

I have completed B-Tech, and after that I am having 8 years of exp. I worked in two companies.

B-Tech:June 2006-May 2010
1st Company : Aug 2010-Nov 2011
2nd Company : Dec 2011-Till now

I am planning to go with Standard Competency Demonstration Report.

Please suggest.


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sohel7745 said:


> Applied on 29-Jun
> CO contacted on 28-Jul for additional information
> Doc Submitted on 10-Aug
> Positive outcome received on 13-Aug


Hey man what additional docs were you asked? could you please tell!


----------



## zx12Han (Jul 5, 2017)

I received a positive outcome, but RSEA was rejected. Considering the informal review, or is it a waste of time and money?

Who does the informal review? Is it the QA colleagues?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

zx12Han said:


> I received a positive outcome, but RSEA was rejected. Considering the informal review, or is it a waste of time and money?
> 
> Who does the informal review? Is it the QA colleagues?


congrats for your positive outcme
Why it was rejected (RSEA) ?


----------



## badermushta (Mar 20, 2018)

Did you check your CDR from plagiarism software or you just submit?


----------



## aps301 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello guys,

I am applying for relevent skill assessment for 5 additional points for my partner to EA. I completed my b. tech in mechanical engineering in 2008 and have relevent work ex for 2.5 yrs ( from dec08- till jul11). 

However, I did full time MBA from 2011-13 and post that my work ex is not mechanical engineering based. 

Could anyone pls tell if my lack of work ex in last 7 yrs could impact my skill assessment in a negative way, inspite of relevant degree and 2+ yrs of workex as my career episodes would be 7 yrs old. 

I am very confused about this. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

badermushta said:


> Did you check your CDR from plagiarism software or you just submit?


I strongly suggest to check using writercheck even if you have written all the episodes by yourself. By doing so you can correct the errors before hand and avoid the risk of CO contact and rejection .

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

aps301 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am applying for relevent skill assessment for 5 additional points for my partner to EA. I completed my b. tech in mechanical engineering in 2008 and have relevent work ex for 2.5 yrs ( from dec08- till jul11).
> 
> ...


First state in which category you come under, recognized degree or CDR. For first one, there is no need to worry about all these whereas for second one it is not a necessity that you still work in the relevant field, it only depends on how good your CDRs are, what RnR letters you submit for 1st job and how reputed the degree from your country is. If a country is not well known for it's level of engg. education then EA tends to look at salary levels and RnR letters more closely to arrive at an assessment.


----------



## aps301 (Jan 20, 2018)

csdhan said:


> First state in which category you come under, recognized degree or CDR. For first one, there is no need to worry about all these whereas for second one it is not a necessity that you still work in the relevant field, it only depends on how good your CDRs are, what RnR letters you submit for 1st job and how reputed the degree from your country is. If a country is not well known for it's level of engg. education then EA tends to look at salary levels and RnR letters more closely to arrive at an assessment.


thanks brother for your quick response. sorry, I should have mentioned more details. I come under CDR. did my b.tech in mechanical engineering from one of NIT's (National Institute of Technology) in India. NIT's are reputed govt. institution in India . so hopefully that should not be a concern. infact the course got accredited thru washington accord, but only from 2015 onwards. so hopefully they will consider my college a decent one.

I am applying for skill assessment only, and read in EA manual that salary slips are required for employment verification and hence wasn't planning to submit them. should i be submitting them too?

as far as r&r is concerned, my employer is only mentioning basic details like joining date, leaving date, profile and not mentioning r&r in letterhead. this is something which i will do in my cdr (in 3 episodes and summary and cv).


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Best plagiarism check software to use?
I'm planning to use TurnItIn and Viper, wbu? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zx12Han (Jul 5, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> congrats for your positive outcme
> Why it was rejected (RSEA) ?


Rejected as the QA assessor felt the duties listed in the reference letter does not comply with the required level of professional engineer. 

Now I am thinking if I can appeal through informal review which has a section that allows to request a preferred ANZSCO code where I would request to switch it to Engineering Technologist which perhaps the referral letter is more suited. 

I did the MSA via accord route rather that CDR. I need to decide if I want to pursue this line or just start a fresh MSA. Costs and time to be considered but if the informal and and subsequent formal appeal is negative, I have to start fresh anyway


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

aps301 said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> > First state in which category you come under, recognized degree or CDR. For first one, there is no need to worry about all these whereas for second one it is not a necessity that you still work in the relevant field, it only depends on how good your CDRs are, what RnR letters you submit for 1st job and how reputed the degree from your country is. If a country is not well known for it's level of engg. education then EA tends to look at salary levels and RnR letters more closely to arrive at an assessment.
> ...


Are you doing experience assessment too? Then, Salary slips are not really required by EA and only act as supporting documents. EA asks 26AS forms and PF Statements from EPF site for Indian applicants as secondary proofs. These are a must and you should download them from relevant site.

If you are using an experience in an episode, then you would require a RnR letter on company letter head, there are no compromises on this from EA side. However, if the company denies you this you can go by Statutory Declaration from a colleague route for duties along with an experience certificate from employer.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Double check on of the statutory declaration is needed by the supervisor only. EA works differently than ACS. I went for EA last Aug and that time it was only the supervisor's which was accepted.


csdhan said:


> Are you doing experience assessment too? Then, Salary slips are not really required by EA and only act as supporting documents. EA asks 26AS forms and PF Statements from EPF site for Indian applicants as secondary proofs. These are a must and you should download them from relevant site.
> 
> If you are using an experience in an episode, then you would require a RnR letter on company letter head, there are no compromises on this from EA side. However, if the company denies you this you can go by Statutory Declaration from a colleague route for duties along with an experience certificate from employer.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aps301 (Jan 20, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Are you doing experience assessment too? Then, Salary slips are not really required by EA and only act as supporting documents. EA asks 26AS forms and PF Statements from EPF site for Indian applicants as secondary proofs. These are a must and you should download them from relevant site.
> 
> If you are using an experience in an episode, then you would require a RnR letter on company letter head, there are no compromises on this from EA side. However, if the company denies you this you can go by Statutory Declaration from a colleague route for duties along with an experience certificate from employer.



thanks for the response. I am just going for skill assessment and not experience assessment, though I was thinking to base one of my career episodes from my work experience. I am actually surprised to know they would need RnR on company letter head, as I didn't find this in the MSA handbook. Also, could you please tell where can I find more info about Statutory Declaration and how it shold be done. I read the handbook but surprisingly couldn't find any info about it or mandatory RnR letter on company letter head thing.

Any information in this regard would be appreciated. 

Thanks again


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

aps301 said:


> thanks for the response. I am just going for skill assessment and not experience assessment, though I was thinking to base one of my career episodes from my work experience. I am actually surprised to know they would need RnR on company letter head, as I didn't find this in the MSA handbook. Also, could you please tell where can I find more info about Statutory Declaration and how it shold be done. I read the handbook but surprisingly couldn't find any info about it or mandatory RnR letter on company letter head thing.
> 
> Any information in this regard would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again


Yes, if a CDR episode is based on a work experience then complete RnR letters are required on company letter head for that job although the MSA booklet doesn't explicitly state this anywhere in the document. I learned this the hard way when I applied for my wife's assessment and only provided experience letters. (for me I provided duties as I did RSEA too)

Statutory declaration used to be a part of MSA booklet before Aug 2017, after that EA removed it from acceptable documents due to its abuse as large number of applicants were only submitting SDs. But there are cases where getting RnR letters is impossible due to various reasons then one can support an SD along with various supporting documents like payslips, bank statements, experience, appointment, resignation, promotion letters etc., and submit the application to EA. They may accept or not, it is at CO's discretion. But SD shouldn't be the only document you provide to prove your employment.

My company didn't provide me with RnR but gave me experience letter so I combined all the above mentioned documents along with SD and submitted. Got approved with no doubts on that document. But this is most probably will not be enough for DHA as they have increased their scrutiny in recent times and are asking for RnR letters on company letter heads. So SDs can only be used for EA assessment in my opinion.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Maka123 said:


> Double check on of the statutory declaration is needed by the supervisor only. EA works differently than ACS. I went for EA last Aug and that time it was only the supervisor's which was accepted.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes anyone above your level under whom you have worked, preferably manager and higher is recommended as all COs use their own discretion when it comes to SDs. In some cases SDs have been outright refused when provided with no additional proofs.


----------



## mangs1 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Engineer Australia assessment occupation change after CDR application*

Hello all, 

I had applied for civil engineer (anzco code 1220) and uploaded all documents (degree certificate, CDRs, experience letter etc) but had not checked the box for Relevant Skill Employment Assessment. Got reply from EA that my certificate is assessed and approved for Engineering Technologist (ANZCO 233914). If i proceed for secondary stage assessment will I be assessed for ET or Civil Engineer?? Or is it best that I apply for fresh application for Civil Engineer??? 
Please advice the best option and Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

hi, i want to apply for EA for Mechanical engineer.
i am a graduate mechanical engineer and i have no work experience. My degree is accredited by Washington accord and its a four year major. will i get it under professional engineer or Engineering technologist?

can anyone guide me.? i am new to EA assessment


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello Friends,

My husband is Mechanical Engineer with 8years of R&D experience. We are planning g to apply for PR but have no idea about CDR.. Is there anyone who can share his/ her CDR.. so that we get some idea about CDR

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Yes, if a CDR episode is based on a work experience then complete RnR letters are required on company letter head for that job although the MSA booklet doesn't explicitly state this anywhere in the document. I learned this the hard way when I applied for my wife's assessment and only provided experience letters. (for me I provided duties as I did RSEA too)
> 
> Statutory declaration used to be a part of MSA booklet before Aug 2017, after that EA removed it from acceptable documents due to its abuse as large number of applicants were only submitting SDs. But there are cases where getting RnR letters is impossible due to various reasons then one can support an SD along with various supporting documents like payslips, bank statements, experience, appointment, resignation, promotion letters etc., and submit the application to EA. They may accept or not, it is at CO's discretion. But SD shouldn't be the only document you provide to prove your employment.
> 
> My company didn't provide me with RnR but gave me experience letter so I combined all the above mentioned documents along with SD and submitted. Got approved with no doubts on that document. But this is most probably will not be enough for DHA as they have increased their scrutiny in recent times and are asking for RnR letters on company letter heads. So SDs can only be used for EA assessment in my opinion.


Hi bro,
In that case, If applicant is unable provide a RNR in a company letterhead to DHA, how he/she prove his duties even though he has a positive outcome for the skills assessment


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My husband is Mechanical Engineer with 8years of R&D experience. We are planning g to apply for PR but have no idea about CDR.. Is there anyone who can share his/ her CDR.. so that we get some idea about CDR
> 
> Thanks


hi bro,
PM me your email id


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm currently working in a company for last 6 months, is it possible for me to know if this employment would be approved under relevant skilled employment once 1 year is completed?



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> I'm currently working in a company for last 6 months, is it possible for me to know if this employment would be approved under relevant skilled employment once 1 year is completed?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


For onshore yes it does.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

himsrj said:


> For onshore yes it does.


Yes it does? As in? I can check with EA beforehand? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Yes it does? As in? I can check with EA beforehand?


If it's assessed than it will give you 5 points for skilled employment 1-2 years. Will get updated on own in system.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My husband is Mechanical Engineer with 8years of R&D experience. We are planning g to apply for PR but have no idea about CDR.. Is there anyone who can share his/ her CDR.. so that we get some idea about CDR
> 
> Thanks


sent you the samples,


----------



## Suvari (Dec 26, 2017)

*EA Additional Information*

Hi All,

I have a very strange problem that I experienced yesterday.

EA asked for additional information 10 days ago. I just collected/prepared required files and decided to submit yesterday. In additional information page, I uploaded all my files and wrote all my concerns on writing box at the bottom of the page. When I clicked the submit button, it took very long time to send the form and at the end, it came back with "502 bad gateway" error. Now, when I login to the portal, it seems additional information is submitted and the status is "assessment in progress". I wondered if anyone has experienced the same error? Because, I am not sure if my files sent or the form submitted without my files. Please guys, any help appreciated.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi everbody, I have 4 years 9 months job experience. i am going to apply to EA for cdr+job experience now. If final outcome from EA officer come 3 months later, Will they count my experience as 5 years?? Or should i wait 3 months and then apply to EA?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

kurca88 said:


> Hi everbody, I have 4 years 9 months job experience. i am going to apply to EA for cdr+job experience now. If final outcome from EA officer come 3 months later, Will they count my experience as 5 years?? Or should i wait 3 months and then apply to EA?



You can apply now and get outcome . its irrelevant you have crossed the 5 years when your outcome is received because you can claim points unless your company/RNR will be changed when you cross 5,8 years.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you for your quick reply. 
You mean that i should wait up to 5 years 8 months in order to get 5 year experience point?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

kurca88 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply.
> You mean that i should wait up to 5 years 8 months in order to get 5 year experience point?


No no, you can apply now, and you can get 10 points once you cross 5 years and then you will cross 8 years, if so ,you will get 15 points , no matter you have crossed any of milestone when you receive the outcome.
Apply now,
Good luck


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Need help Urgent:

I got feedback from CO EA, please suggest what I can provide to them.


*******
This period of employment from 2010 to 2011 at XYZ Compancy. has been assessed and has not met the market value in terms of the monthly wage.
You are receiving 8000Rs/Month or 96000Rs/Year which is very low salary for Telecommunications Engineer.
*******
I was getting DA of 500 RS per day as project allowance, and i was getting around 23000 RS per month, but it is not mentioned in salary slips, however, I do have proof of bank statement.

Please suggest.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> kurca88 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your quick reply.
> ...


Thank you For the fifth and eight year, do i need to take outcome letter again from EA? or can i directly apply to immigration with the earlier outcome?
Best Regards


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

kurca88 said:


> Thank you For the fifth and eight year, do i need to take outcome letter again from EA? or can i directly apply to immigration with the earlier outcome?
> Best Regards


Yes you could you it if your employment would not chance ( DHA seeks skills assessments old not more than 3 years, so you would need to ask EA to put a latest date on your outcome if date of issue is more than 3 years, I suppose you can do this free of charge and just mailing them.)


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> kurca88 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...


Thank you very much for your excellent answers👍


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a little issue, while trying to upload additional documents requested by my assessor, It was initially displayed an error message while trying to upload, then the page suddenly went blank; all comments made by my assessor disappeared and where I'm required to upload the requested document is also not available.

Will it be okay if i sent a mail to EA with the additional documents requested by my assessor to be forwarded to him? Please guys any suggestion will help.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

0007 said:


> I have a little issue, while trying to upload additional documents requested by my assessor, It was initially displayed an error message while trying to upload, then the page suddenly went blank; all comments made by my assessor disappeared and where I'm required to upload the requested document is also not available.
> 
> Will it be okay if i sent a mail to EA with the additional documents requested by my assessor to be forwarded to him? Please guys any suggestion will help.


Call EA on Monday and confirm. Also these kind of errors normally disappear next day, so check tmrw too. EA takes time to go through their mails, it's better get the CO's ID from help desk and mail him.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

0007 said:


> I have a little issue, while trying to upload additional documents requested by my assessor, It was initially displayed an error message while trying to upload, then the page suddenly went blank; all comments made by my assessor disappeared and where I'm required to upload the requested document is also not available.
> 
> Will it be okay if i sent a mail to EA with the additional documents requested by my assessor to be forwarded to him? Please guys any suggestion will help.


I have also faced similar issue on 4/5 Sept 2018(Gatewaytimeount error), and then I talked to EA on phone and then they suggested me to enter my comments in the additional comment section box and clicked on submit. After that I have sent mail all the requested documents through email and put my same comments in the mail body.

After that executive who was over the phone with me has forwarded my mail and documents to my Assessor.

Not to worry, stay happy.


----------



## rdv (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Simar, 
Have you received the outcome? I also encountered the same issue. Submitted the additional information 2 weeks ago, but have not received the reply from the assessor yet.


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

I called EA earlier today, I was told that they actually experienced a server issue and have contacted my assessor who will resend the link to myPortal within 15 minutes. He said not to send any more documents to EA. It’s been several hours already and no link sent by assessor. Has any one received assessment result within the past week? I think many people are experiencing this issue.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I need urgent expert help from your side regarding EA assessment !!
I got three query from EA side:

1. Please provide High resolution Color Scan of Passport Bio data page.
MY QUERY: I have already submitted High resolution color scan with 300 dpi resolution as requested by EA MSA booklet. Please advise what I should revert to this query??

2. As shown in your Form 26AS, you have deduction from HDFC bank Limited, please provide necessary reference letter in official company letterhead for the said company/Bank. 
MY QUERY: For my experience with XYZ company, I have submitted all relevant reference letter for my experience along with secondary documents like PF statement, Super annuation Statement, ITR acknowledgement & Form 26AS (Downloaded from TRACES website). As my Form 26AS shows deduction from XYZ company & also HDFC bank for my Fixed deposit booked during that period under section 194A. EA is considering HDFC Bank as company where I worked. Please advise how I should revert to EA that it is not my employment with HDFC Bank and its only Fixed Deposits for which deduction has happened?? Please advise how to give proof of the same.

3. Please provide your Form 26AS, exact download from TRACES website (This will require a password to access the document, I know what the password is).

MY QUERY: 
(i) I have submitted Form 26AS while submitting my application as I read it somewhere on expat forum that EA is normally asking for the same, so I submitted it with my initial application. Now, I have downloaded the Form26AS from TRACES website and what I did is highlighted my employer deduction with YELLOW color in PDF file. Now with above query does EA mean, they are looking for document directly downloaded from TRACES Website and not highlighting???? Please advise

(ii) "I know the password is" what does it signifies?? Please someone receive same query from EA , please please advise..


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need urgent expert help from your side regarding EA assessment !!
> I got three query from EA side:
> ...


Replies in bold.


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi guys 

I have applied fastrack assessment in bachelors for my wife on August 7 th. Got positive outcome on September 6 th.
Cheers


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Replies in bold.


Hi csdhan, Thanks for your prompt response...

1. First query, I also thought of scanning with 600 dpi resolution to make it clear. Thanks for your revert.
2. Second query, Please advise what should I explain as to support my saying , I will say anything but they may need proof of my saying, what proof I can submit from HDFC bank side to prove my statement??
3. The query is divided into two parts:
(i) For 26AS form original file, do you mean I should submit the password locked file of Form 26AS and they know the password is DOB , so they can directly open the file themselves using DOB???
Please confirm....
(ii) Earlier I downloaded all 8 years file and made a combined PDF file for Form 26AS for 8 years.
In that case I have 8 years of experience and similarly 8 numbers of Form 26AS, should I submit all 8 years - 8 files separately for Form 26AS ????


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have applied fastrack assessment in bachelors for my wife on August 7 th. Got positive outcome on September 6 th.
> Cheers


Hi Muthu,

Congratulations!!
Di you receive any query from EA side????


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Hi csdhan, Thanks for your prompt response...
> 
> 1. First query, I also thought of scanning with 600 dpi resolution to make it clear. Thanks for your revert.
> 2. Second query, Please advise what should I explain as to support my saying , I will say anything but they may need proof of my saying, what proof I can submit from HDFC bank side to prove my statement??
> ...


Replied in bold.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Replies in bold.


Hi csdhan,

I also have tried to download the Form 26AS from TRACES website, there is "NEW" option coming on TRACES website which directly "Export to PDF" and PDF file is downloaded which is not asking for any password, please advise . How to download the password locked file from Traces Website for me to submit to EA.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Hi csdhan,
> 
> I also have tried to download the Form 26AS from TRACES website, there is "NEW" option coming on TRACES website which directly "Export to PDF" and PDF file is downloaded which is not asking for any password, please advise . How to download the password locked file from Traces Website for me to submit to EA.


Oh yeah, they changed the process from couple of months back. Reply to the CO that as per the latest TRACES site, no password locked files are being provided. Get a screen shots of the process and upload in the employment section with relevant name. Explain this clearly in the comment box provided. Don't edit the files like previous highlighting.


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes they just asked all the diagrams, readings and prototypes..


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Muthu pillai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Yeah they asked for the readings,diagrams and prototypes..


----------



## mrnumb2010 (Mar 27, 2018)

Dear experts,
Last month i got the outcome of my assessment for Mechanical Engineer, which is rejected. The assessor required me to explain about my CE 1 which was detected with plagiarism. They don't mention about the CE 2 and CE 3. After i provided additional materials, they still gave me negative outcome. They didn't put a ban on my case so i can apply another application. Later i asked them if i can start a new MSA assessment with new CE 1 and the same CE 2 and CE 3 for the reason only my CE 1 had the problem. I also asked them if my CE 2 and CE 3 have been saved to EA's data so is it ok if I reuse my CE 2 and CE 3. They just replied a general answer that i can make another assessment and i may get the same outcome if i don modify my CDRs.
Today, after a couple weeks, i wrote another CE 1 (A totally different one by my own words), i decided to use writecheck service to check my CEs (includes new CE 1 and my old CE 2 and CE 3), the result is 58% similarity: My new CE 1 is ok but CE 2 and CE 3 is plagiarism). OMG, that's mean EA actually saved my CE 2 and 3 despite they rejected my application before. So this is my question:
1. Can I use my new Ce 1 combine with my exist CE 2 and 3(which are actually my own words) for new assessment? Because they are all my own work.
2. In case they claim that i copy (my own work?), how can i explain to them?
All my CEs are based on my working time, not from studying time at uni, therefore in case they want evidences from those projects it will be very difficult for me. I may not provide them clues because of the company's policy in disclosing information...
Thank and regards.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Oh yeah, they changed the process from couple of months back. Reply to the CO that as per the latest TRACES site, no password locked files are being provided. Get a screen shots of the process and upload in the employment section with relevant name. Explain this clearly in the comment box provided. Don't edit the files like previous highlighting.


Hi,

I have also faced this problem and you will get password protect form 26AS from this website.

Register it as new user and then download your form 26AS as password protect.

https://www.tdscpc.gov.in/app/login.xhtml

Regards
Simar


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Oh yeah, they changed the process from couple of months back. Reply to the CO that as per the latest TRACES site, no password locked files are being provided. Get a screen shots of the process and upload in the employment section with relevant name. Explain this clearly in the comment box provided. Don't edit the files like previous highlighting.





rdv said:


> Hi Simar,
> Have you received the outcome? I also encountered the same issue. Submitted the additional information 2 weeks ago, but have not received the reply from the assessor yet.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

No, I haven't received outcome even though I have submitted my documents on the very next day 5 Sept.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

mrnumb2010 said:


> Dear experts,
> Last month i got the outcome of my assessment for Mechanical Engineer, which is rejected. The assessor required me to explain about my CE 1 which was detected with plagiarism. They don't mention about the CE 2 and CE 3. After i provided additional materials, they still gave me negative outcome. They didn't put a ban on my case so i can apply another application. Later i asked them if i can start a new MSA assessment with new CE 1 and the same CE 2 and CE 3 for the reason only my CE 1 had the problem. I also asked them if my CE 2 and CE 3 have been saved to EA's data so is it ok if I reuse my CE 2 and CE 3. They just replied a general answer that i can make another assessment and i may get the same outcome if i don modify my CDRs.
> Today, after a couple weeks, i wrote another CE 1 (A totally different one by my own words), i decided to use writecheck service to check my CEs (includes new CE 1 and my old CE 2 and CE 3), the result is 58% similarity: My new CE 1 is ok but CE 2 and CE 3 is plagiarism). OMG, that's mean EA actually saved my CE 2 and 3 despite they rejected my application before. So this is my question:
> 1. Can I use my new Ce 1 combine with my exist CE 2 and 3(which are actually my own words) for new assessment? Because they are all my own work.
> ...


Not an expert. But self-plagiarism is considered a thing I learnt at University here. But again, I'm not an expert. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

I got the below message from my assessor. 


"I am writing to you regarding your Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment.

Since you can not provide any further third party documents in support of all period of your claimed employment, therefore, there are 2 possible outcomes for your Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment:

1. Relevant Skilled Employment assessment will not be recorded in your final outcome letter. In this case, you still have the option to submit all the relevant documents to the Department of Home Affairs for relevant skilled employment assessment.

2. Only part of your employment will be recorded in the outcome letter for claiming points.

Please let me know your preference for the outcome to proceed."


Now I am confused because I am already working on getting this document but it will take longer than the allowable time. Is it possible to get an assessment from EA if I provide them with the documents later? Will I be required to pay for a fresh assessment? How is the best way to handle this situation. Your comments will be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## mrnumb2010 (Mar 27, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Not an expert. But self-plagiarism is considered a thing I learnt at University here. But again, I'm not an expert.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sorry for the words i wrote, i mean i need your advice for my case. By the way, i don't understand about "self-plagiarism is considered a thing ", can you give me some more information? Is that mean if i use my CE 2 and 3 again, i will be considered as plagiarism? Just because i studied in Viet Nam, plagiarism is something not so serious.
Thank you.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

0007 said:


> I got the below message from my assessor.
> 
> 
> "I am writing to you regarding your Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment.
> ...


Dear Experts,

Can you please provide your feedback what will be the safe option to choose from above two options.

Regards
Simar


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can you please provide your feedback what will be the safe option to choose from above two options.
> 
> ...


1. I would suggest you to utilize the time given by EA to collect some kind of proofs and get the RSEA done. Because, these same proofs will be required for DHA visa lodge and you'll have to collected them at least then.

2. I wouldn't suggest getting only part of the employment being mentioned on outcome letter until or unless you are OK to claim the same period of employment suggested by EA in this letter in your EOI.

If you require more time request EA to grant more time or give only qualification assessment. You can do RSEA again later based on this qualification assessment by paying for RSEA alone.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

csdhan said:


> 1. I would suggest you to utilize the time given by EA to collect some kind of proofs and get the RSEA done. Because, these same proofs will be required for DHA visa lodge and you'll have to collected them at least then.
> 
> 2. I wouldn't suggest getting only part of the employment being mentioned on outcome letter until or unless you are OK to claim the same period of employment suggested by EA in this letter in your EOI.
> 
> If you require more time request EA to grant more time or give only qualification assessment. You can do RSEA again later based on this qualification assessment by paying for RSEA alone.


Hi csdhan,
First of all congratulation for your ITA on 11 Sept 2018, Just come to know from your signature.

My question here is regarding 1st point mentioned by the assessor:-
1. Relevant Skilled Employment assessment will not be recorded in your final outcome letter. In this case, you still have the option to submit all the relevant documents to the Department of Home Affairs for relevant skilled employment assessment.

In this situation, If they doesn't record Skilled employment assessment in final outcome letter then Can we claim total work experience in our EOI.

Regards
Simar


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi csdhan,
> First of all congratulation for your ITA on 11 Sept 2018, Just come to know from your signature.
> 
> My question here is regarding 1st point mentioned by the assessor:-
> ...


Yes, you can claim, as DHA only requires skill assessment letter for both EOI and Visa lodge. 

RSEA is normally recommended by experts and agents as it cements your claims and also acts as a pre-check like if EA rejects certain experience due non-availability of proofs or duties not matching then DHA will most probably arrive at the same conclusion. Rejection by EA for RSEA is nothing but the same by DHA will cost you badly.

If you are in a hurry to get an invite next month then accept it and take only skill assessment but if have time in hand, arrange for docs and try to get the RSEA done.

Either way, you still have to provide all the same docs as RSEA to DHA and they have manual checks too in place. So if you didn't pass through RSEA don't expect DHA to be a cake walk.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi All,
Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
Experts,
I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
I am still waiting for my assessment results. Do you have any idea about up to when I can expect my outcome.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> I am still waiting for my assessment results. Do you have any idea about up to when I can expect my outcome.


I am in same situation submitted to EA fast track basis on 24th August , assessor contact for additional documents on 10th sept, I have submitted on 12th sept, still waiting for outcome.

Can you please suggest what query you received from assessor and what documents you provided ??? What was the query??


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> I am still waiting for my assessment results. Do you have any idea about up to when I can expect my outcome.


Also, did your employer received any call or email for verification by EA assessor.
Did you check with them ? Do you know about the possibility that EA can contact the employer for verification?


----------



## rdv (Aug 19, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> I am still waiting for my assessment results. Do you have any idea about up to when I can expect my outcome.


I am also waiting for the result. I submitted the application on Aug 12 (fast track), received the first contact on Aug 31 for additional information, replied to the assessor on Sep 3. I just called them some days ago and they said that the standard process will take roughly 3 weeks. :clock:


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Also, did your employer received any call or email for verification by EA assessor.
> Did you check with them ? Do you know about the possibility that EA can contact the employer for verification?


No, My previous employer didn't received any call for verification.

I don't know what is meaning of fast track if they are taking more than a month to provide outcome.

Does any one else have faces this kind of situation.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

rdv said:


> I am also waiting for the result. I submitted the application on Aug 12 (fast track), received the first contact on Aug 31 for additional information, replied to the assessor on Sep 3. I just called them some days ago and they said that the standard process will take roughly 3 weeks. :clock:





abhiaus said:


> I am in same situation submitted to EA fast track basis on 24th August , assessor contact for additional documents on 10th sept, I have submitted on 12th sept, still waiting for outcome.
> 
> Can you please suggest what query you received from assessor and what documents you provided ??? What was the query??


Hi All,
Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
Experts,
I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
I am still waiting for my assessment results. Do you have any idea about up to when I can expect my outcome.
I am still waiting.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys is engineers australia work experience assessment mandatory? For mechanical engineers or other professional engineers

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdv (Aug 19, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> ...


I am still waiting too. Don't know why it takes so long:clock:


----------



## rdv (Aug 19, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> ...


I called EA and they told me that they would send an email to the assessor. After that, they sent the result to my email. You should call EA.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey all

I completed my degree in May 2016 I have a course completion certificate which was issued on 7 th May 2016.
My transfer certificate was issued and it says that I have left the college on 31st may 2016. I have started working on 1 st June 2016 and I have a 3 year contract. My degree certificate was issued on 3 rd August 2016. I spoke to EA a bit about this and they said it will be taken from the date of issue of certificate in that case I will lose 2 months from my 3 years experience. I would like your advice regarding this can I show them my course completion certificate and convince for 3 years or would I lose the 2 months. What happens if I choose to by pass EA work experience assessment as it's not mandatory.

Kindly advise!!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all am new to this thread and would like to understand the process for the EA assessment submission for my husband for code 233914 engineering technologist I have gone through MSA but it's quite confusing. Anyone who have already done it please provide steps so that I can get it done. I got mine from ACS as am a software engineer now to add up partner points I want to get my husband's documents assessed. Thank you in advance


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sharmak said:


> Hi all am new to this thread and would like to understand the process for the EA assessment submission for my husband for code 233914 engineering technologist I have gone through MSA but it's quite confusing. Anyone who have already done it please provide steps so that I can get it done. I got mine from ACS as am a software engineer now to add up partner points I want to get my husband's documents assessed. Thank you in advance


Step 1. Clear PTE/IELTS first as its mandatory to get it done before applying to EA.
2. Check whether your hubby's university is accredited from Washington/Dublin/Sydney accord, if yes then only need to submit transcripts to get assessed. 
if not;
then you have to apply through CDR {competency demonstration route}, here you need to make 3 carrier episode where your partner need to demonstrate how he used his engineering capabilities to solve critical problems or how he assist his company in successful completion of a project, it kind of thesis like where you theoretically demonstrate your work during job time or final year college projects he made.
also need to make a carrier summary and one Carrier professional development summary comprising how he continued to enhance his engineering knowledge after college/during job.

*Note:- Before submitting CDRs get them check on turitin/writecheck for plagiarism, as EA is very strict about it. if they found you have included some copy paste content from net or any other source for your CDR you may get -ve assessment outcome. so beware of this and write everything on your own and in your own words.
*
3. Arrange all docs most critical being R&R letter preferably on company letter head, salary slips, joining letter, experience letter, bank statements, form 26AS, EPF deduction passbook, form 16.
4. EA do not require everything noterized like ACS does, just colour scan the original docs and its enough.
5. To claim 5 points from him you only need a +ve assessment for him, so getting his work assessed is not compulsory, you can go through MSA fast track route or if you want to assess his experience then go through MSA+RSEA+ fast track, it will cost around 75 k INR. Yes fee is almost three times than that of ACS.
6. Wait for assessor if he need more docs/any explanation.
7. Get your outcome, of it is +ve you can claim 5 points for your spouse.

And everything you need regarding info is in MSA booklet so read it thoroughly.
Cheers!!


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys is engineers australia work experience assessment mandatory? For mechanical engineers or other professional engineers
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


As far as I know not mandatory, but useful if you want to claim points for Skiled Employment. When it comes to Applying for your VISA it makes it easier for you CO to verify you Skilled Employment. Also gives you peace of mind with regards to how many years skilled employment you can claim on your EOI.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you for your reply can I not do PTE and EA side by Side does EA require PTE score


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sharmak said:


> Thank you for your reply can I not do PTE and EA side by Side does EA require PTE score


You can't. EA require IELTS/PTE before you can apply for assessment. So first clear language exam and then apply for assessment.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Am from India so it comes under Washington accord.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for reply I am from India so it comes under Washington accord


----------



## jazinogold (Jan 21, 2018)

I am about submitting my CDR to EA for assessment, I would appreciate if anyone can help me review it before I submit it to EA this week.

Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

jazinogold said:


> I am about submitting my CDR to EA for assessment, I would appreciate if anyone can help me review it before I submit it to EA this week.
> 
> Thanks


You can't show your cdrs to anyone!! Just check for plagiarism by using turnitin/writecheck. I used writecheck paid service and it was worth it so before giving your CDR to anyone check for copy paste content and if plagiarism% is below 2-3% you are good to go. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

rdv said:


> I called EA and they told me that they would send an email to the assessor. After that, they sent the result to my email. You should call EA.


I already called then several times by keeping 1 week gap in call and they always say that it depends on assessor how long he wants to assess an application and they can't let them know.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Any chance for 65 pointers start getting invitations soon??


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi All,

Just coming back to the forum, since my last login was by the end of July 2018. I have completed my 3 career episodes (finally) and it took me almost 2.5 months :/. All my reports are based on university projects. I have a few questions that I am concern about:

1) I have done all the diagrams, charts(which includes text descriptions) in Excel and then copy and paste them as images in the Word report. I was wondering if I will have any trouble with this? Will they require me to do the diagrams and charts in Word, so that they can verify if there is plagiarism?

2) What additional information can EA asked me regarding my uni projects? I have read that they are currently asking for a "project report". What does that mean? I can only provide the original complete version of the group projects in Word but is in my native tongue and they aren't marked by the teacher ( don't know which member of the group received the marked version and haven't talked to these guys in ages)

3) I was wondering if Whitechecker keeps your reports in their database or there is an option to avoid this?

4) I would like to know if EA says my degree only qualifies as an Engineering Technologist and not as a Professional Engineer. Can I still apply to PR as an Engineering Technologist?

Thanks for your patience


----------



## Jessie.wang (Oct 12, 2018)

CTK said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried old passport maybe or try guess what might go wrong in number. That seems the only way.
> ...


Hey unfortunately I'm facing the same problem as you at the moment. I've got an invite for 189 but I'm locked out due to unsuccessful password attempts, and I cannot reset the password using the forgotten password link. I now remembered my password but cannot log on. Just wondering how did you resolve your issue? Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to apply for Engineers Australia migration skills assessment. I completed my Bachelor degree in engineering in the year 2015. So which pathway should I follow - Competency Demonstration Report Pathway or Washington Accord ?

Please help!!

Thanks..


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to apply for Engineers Australia migration skills assessment. I completed my Bachelor degree in engineering in the year 2015. So which pathway should I follow - Competency Demonstration Report Pathway or Washington Accord ?
> 
> ...


Depends where you obtained you degree and if it is recognised under the Washington accord or any other Accord?


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

rdv said:


> I am still waiting too. Don't know why it takes so long:clock:





simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> ...


Hi All,
Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
Experts,
I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
I am still waiting for my assessment results. Do you have any idea about up to when I can expect my outcome.
I am still waiting.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> ...



It usually dose not take this long . After a CO contact the turn around time is around 25 days which is the standard time from EA.

You can call EA and check for the status update . Sometimes calling EA works and you get your assesment results soon.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to apply for Engineers Australia migration skills assessment. I completed my Bachelor degree in engineering in the year 2015. So which pathway should I follow - Competency Demonstration Report Pathway or Washington Accord ?
> 
> ...


Depends on your university and college and your degree.

Mostly for all Engineering colleges and universities in INDIA it is CDR . 

Just open the latest MSA booklet from EA . You will have all the details listed there and choose appropriately .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

Can I please know what additional documents they asked for?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Aparna1993 said:


> Can I please know what additional documents they asked for?


https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/2018-05/MSA Booklet March 2018.pdf

Everything you need to know is on the document.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Aparna1993 said:


> Can I please know what additional documents they asked for?


Regarding CDR pathway ?


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

No. Couple of guys told us they haven’t received their skills assessment outcome yet. The assessor asked for additional documents and even though they provided them, they haven’t received any response. So I was just checking what additional documents were asked by the assessor upon checking their work. Thanks.


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> I am still waiting for my assessment results. Do you have any idea about up to when I can expect my outcome.


Can I please know what documents were requested by the assessor?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Aparna1993 said:


> No. Couple of guys told us they haven’t received their skills assessment outcome yet. The assessor asked for additional documents and even though they provided them, they haven’t received any response. So I was just checking what additional documents were asked by the assessor upon checking their work. Thanks.



when Assessor ask any document ,he request you have to provide these documents,
a checklist will be given by them.
But if you fill your application with all the required documents, they never ask


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


I completed Computer Science & Engineering from Mahatma Gandhi University, Kerala, India in 2015.

Which pathway should I follow - CDR or Washington Accord?

Please help.


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

.[/quote]
when Assessor ask any document ,he request you have to provide these documents,
a checklist will be given by them.
But if you fill your application with all the required documents, they never ask[/QUOTE]

Thanks. Is it true that they ask for project reports & additional information about the projects for verification?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Aparna1993 said:


> .


when Assessor ask any document ,he request you have to provide these documents,
a checklist will be given by them.
But if you fill your application with all the required documents, they never ask[/QUOTE]

Thanks. Is it true that they ask for project reports & additional information about the projects for verification?[/QUOTE]


Sometimes they may ask if the CDRs are based on your uni projects 
so ready for that as well


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> ...


They are experiencing issues with the eportal. The IT department is currently working on it. I know this because I uploaded the requested additional documents but was told I will not get my outcome letter immediately due to technical issues they are experiencing.


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

0007 said:


> simarjeet8567 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


When did you submit your cdr?


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi,

As your going for all academic CDR's, if your highest qualification is bachelors than make sure they are all from last year of your engineering college or else EA will ask for new CDR's from your last year. As long as all your CDR's are genuine you do not need to worry about it, just be prepared with all supporting documents in case they ask for it.


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

Liquior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just coming back to the forum, since my last login was by the end of July 2018. I have completed my 3 career episodes (finally) and it took me almost 2.5 months :/. All my reports are based on university projects. I have a few questions that I am concern about:
> 
> ...



Hi,

As your going for all academic CDR's, if your highest qualification is bachelors than make sure they are all from last year of your engineering college or else EA will ask for new CDR's from your last year. As long as all your CDR's are genuine you do not need to worry about it, just be prepared with all supporting documents in case they ask for it.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Experts! What is the time frame for assessing CDR's from EA? If I opt for Fast Track will they assess my qualification in 20 days as per mentioned on the EA website? Or do they take much more time? P.s I have all of my documents ready for the assessment I am just curious which assessing option should I use, either the normal one or the Fast track? Your Suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Experts! What is the time frame for assessing CDR's from EA? If I opt for Fast Track will they assess my qualification in 20 days as per mentioned on the EA website? Or do they take much more time? P.s I have all of my documents ready for the assessment I am just curious which assessing option should I use, either the normal one or the Fast track? Your Suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thanks.


I think it’s better to go for fast track. With fast track service, they say our cdr will be allocated to an assessor within 20 business days after the payment is made. But after it’s transferred, the processing of our cdr entirely depends on the assessor and the quality of the work and this usually takes around 25 days.

When we go for normal assessment, we might need to wait for several weeks before it’s transferred to an assessor.


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Experts! What is the time frame for assessing CDR's from EA? If I opt for Fast Track will they assess my qualification in 20 days as per mentioned on the EA website? Or do they take much more time? P.s I have all of my documents ready for the assessment I am just curious which assessing option should I use, either the normal one or the Fast track? Your Suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi,

As far as Fast track is concerned they share out results petty fast, if everything goes well maybe in 20-30 days but for normal assessment it will take minimum 3 months for case officer to get assigned.
checkout below link for current assessment time line

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to apply for Engineers Australia migration skills assessment. I completed my Bachelor degree in engineering in the year 2015. So which pathway should I follow - Competency Demonstration Report Pathway or Washington Accord ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Mostly all of the Indian colleges (including IIT's) have to go through CDR pathway for EA Assessment. As suggested for better understanding go through EA latest Booklet.
I hope this resolves your query.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks Experts for your valuable suggestions. Please tell me one more thing: 

I am assessing my qualifications through EA do they need my tax returns If I am not evaluationg my experience? I was worried as I dont have them right now. And someone told me that Tax Returns are needed when we are assessing our experience not when in degree evaluation. Please clearify. I am looking forward for your expert opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Thanks Experts for your valuable suggestions. Please tell me one more thing:
> 
> I am assessing my qualifications through EA do they need my tax returns If I am not evaluationg my experience? I was worried as I dont have them right now. And someone told me that Tax Returns are needed when we are assessing our experience not when in degree evaluation. Please clearify. I am looking forward for your expert opinions. Thanks.


Sorry bro. I’m unable to understand your query completely. For assessing our degree, we don’t need tax returns; the degree certificates and the transcripts will do.

I’m not sure how assessing our relevant industry experience works as I don’t have any. 😎


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Thanks Experts for your valuable suggestions. Please tell me one more thing:
> 
> I am assessing my qualifications through EA do they need my tax returns If I am not evaluationg my experience? I was worried as I dont have them right now. And someone told me that Tax Returns are needed when we are assessing our experience not when in degree evaluation. Please clearify. I am looking forward for your expert opinions. Thanks.


If you want to get only your qualifications (degree) assessed , you only need your degree certificates, and CDR documents and job related documents are not required (tax dos is not required )

but if you want to get assessed your job experience as well, then you will need your job related docs specially a third-party evidence like tax docs,efp,super docs..etc


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi Altruist, 
I am going to assess my 6.5yrs job experiences through EA. In this period I worked in 3 different company but in same industry. The documents I have collected and need to collect want to recheck with you expert people. 
I have, 
1. All employers contract papers
2. All employers release letters
3. All jobs Bank salary transfer statements
4. All employers pay slips
5. 1 employer Tax payment slip
6. All academic documents including 6months graduate certificate in Australia (Masters ongoing). 
7. IELTS (6.5 no band less than 6, preparing for PTE)
8. CDR

Need to collect 
1. Job descriptions in my role (from Manager)

Now my question is,
1. As I was not eligible to pay tax on my gross salary is it enough to collect any certificate from that company accounts the reason of not paying tax? 
2. Is there anything else require to collect ??

Your reply will be highly appreciated. 
TIA.



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sheakimranahmed1985 said:


> Hi Altruist,
> I am going to assess my 6.5yrs job experiences through EA. In this period I worked in 3 different company but in same industry. The documents I have collected and need to collect want to recheck with you expert people.
> I have,
> 1. All employers contract papers
> ...


If you need to get assessed your all experience you would need to produce at least one* third-deviance *(tax,super doc,etf,epf) for *each company* and *reference letters (RNR on it)* from *each company
*

others are good


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985 (Oct 12, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> If you need to get assessed your all experience you would need to produce at least one* third-deviance *(tax,super doc,etf,epf) for *each company* and *reference letters (RNR on it)* from *each company
> *
> 
> others are good


Thanks for your reply. As my gross salary amount was bellow than the government defined minimum level so, I didn't paid any amount of tax. In this case what kind of paper should I manage to submit?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sheakimranahmed1985 said:


> Thanks for your reply. As my gross salary amount was bellow than the government defined minimum level so, I didn't paid any amount of tax. In this case what kind of paper should I manage to submit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


How about EFT/EPF/pension scheme from a government authority ? 
EA seeks any third-party evidence for the entire period you claims points for emp.
Its is clearly stated in the MSA booklet
without one, you will get only positive assessment for your qualifications which is enough for the visa process (but CO in the visa step put more weigh on the employment assessment given by the assessing authority though its not mandatory)


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. My all salaries transferred though Bank account via EFT. As a contractual employee no extra benefits from employee given to me. There wad pension related issue from government as I have worked in private Organization in Bangladesh. Then as as my gross salary was not as much as to pay tax, then is it require any document about this from employer?


JASN2015 said:


> How about EFT/EPF/pension scheme from a government authority ?
> EA seeks any third-party evidence for the entire period you claims points for emp.
> Its is clearly stated in the MSA booklet
> without one, you will get only positive assessment for your qualifications which is enough for the visa process (but CO in the visa step put more weigh on the employment assessment given by the assessing authority though its not mandatory)


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sheakimranahmed1985 said:


> Thanks for your reply. My all salaries transferred though Bank account via EFT. As a contractual employee no extra benefits from employee given to me. There wad pension related issue from government as I have worked in private Organization in Bangladesh. Then as as my gross salary was not as much as to pay tax, then is it require any document about this from employer?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


AFAIK,
They,EA, seeks any third-party evidence for the employment assessment, but you can call directly EA explain them your issue of getting one, they may help you.
good luck.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> sheakimranahmed1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply. My all salaries transferred though Bank account via EFT. As a contractual employee no extra benefits from employee given to me. There wad pension related issue from government as I have worked in private Organization in Bangladesh. Then as as my gross salary was not as much as to pay tax, then is it require any document about this from employer?
> ...


Bro I don’t know much about assessing skilled employment but I’ve heard that if our salary doesn’t meet the market standards, they won’t give a positive outcome.

I see you’ve 6.5 years of experience, so make sure paperwork for atleast 3 years is perfect to get 5 points. And to an extent it depends on the assessor.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello all,

As per the MSA booklet, a canditate who has completed 2 years Masters degree in Australia can seek an exemption from providing english language certificate. Has anyone here tried that?


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

Liquior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just coming back to the forum, since my last login was by the end of July 2018. I have completed my 3 career episodes (finally) and it took me almost 2.5 months :/. All my reports are based on university projects. I have a few questions that I am concern about:
> 
> ...



Can someone reply to my questions? Many thanks...


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*SkillSelect Emailed but no Message*

I received an email from SkillSelect in my email box but when I opened the SkillSelect account there was no message under Correspondance tab. Has anyone else faced it or what can I do with this case?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Dimenssionless said:


> I received an email from SkillSelect in my email box but when I opened the SkillSelect account there was no message under Correspondance tab. Has anyone else faced it or what can I do with this case?


Have you lodged an EOI?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Liquior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just coming back to the forum, since my last login was by the end of July 2018. I have completed my 3 career episodes (finally) and it took me almost 2.5 months 😕. All my reports are based on university projects. I have a few questions that I am concern about:
> 
> ...


Hello,

I started working on my cdr in june and finished it off by the end of september. I submitted my files to EA on October 3 & am waiting for the outcome. 

I applied as an Electronics Engineer and obviously there are many circuit diagrams in my cdr. I used different applications to generate those diagrams and then pasted it into my word files. The final files I submitted are in pdf format. I don’t know if they’ll check the similarity index for diagrams and flowcharts and even if they ask us to change it, we don’t have any other options. Do we?

Usually EA requests additional information when they assess skilled employment or cdr episodes based on industry experience. If they ask us, we’ll provide our project reports, worklogs & other details of communication between our team members during the project.

I have no idea about whitechecker. I used turnitin with the help of one of my uni professors and he made sure nothing is updated in its database.

If the engineering skills exhibited by us in our cdr or if we haven’t studied sufficient number of subjects matching our skills, they might downgrade us to Engineering Technologist. We can still apply for PR as ET but we need atleast 75 points to get invitation. ET candidates with 70 points have been waiting since November 2017. 

I’ll be updating more details about my skills assessment after I receive response from EA. And other expat members, please correct me if I’m wrong. Thanks.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Experts. Does EA asks for project reports and additional documents when assessing qualification? If yes please mention the additional documents. Thanks.


----------



## badermushta (Mar 20, 2018)

If your CDR based on your academic projects, and our CDR are not satisfying the Assessor, then you might be asked to submit your project reports. Otherwise, no need to submit.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

My CDR application status changed to “assessment in progress” today. 🤞


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*SkillSelect Emailed but no Message*

Guys, I submitted 02 EOIs and on Oct 18th, I received an email from SkillSelect in my email box that "You have one message in your SkillSelect Account" but when I opened the SkillSelect account there was no message under Correspondence tab.

Has anyone else faced similar scenario, what can I do with this case?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Dimenssionless said:


> Guys, I submitted 02 EOIs and on Oct 18th, I received an email from SkillSelect in my email box that "You have one message in your SkillSelect Account" but when I opened the SkillSelect account there was no message under Correspondence tab.
> 
> Has anyone else faced similar scenario, what can I do with this case?


Hello bro,

Please post your question to this page where many questions about EOI & PR application are answered:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/#/topics/1370194

If we may please know, can you tell us how many points you got & your occupation? 

Thanks.


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

badermushta said:


> If your CDR based on your academic projects, and our CDR are not satisfying the Assessor, then you might be asked to submit your project reports. Otherwise, no need to submit.


What do you mean by "project reports". Is it the whole pdf or word of all the work you or the group did? (e.g If you did a CDR based on your final year thesis, the project report will be the final version of the thesis in word or pdf ?)


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> My CDR application status changed to “assessment in progress” today. 🤞


Hello,

As I expected, EA asked for my project reports. Can anyone please tell me if they'll check the plagiarism in the project reports?

Thanks.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi guys

I received a positive outcome email just now.

I applied on 26-Sep-18 and was contacted on 22-Oct-18 with regards to a better passport picture.
Granted positive skill assessment on 26-Oct-18
as an Engineering Technologist. 

My projects were based on the following
2 3rd year projects, 1 Final year thesis. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I received a positive outcome email just now.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro. Did they ask for project reports?


----------



## ramona11 (Sep 21, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Congrats bro. Did they ask for project reports?




Hi! Need to know the answer to this as well since my 3rd career episode is using work project, I did not have it on record >_<, hope to hear from you guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Congrats bro. Did they ask for project reports?


No, they did not ask for anything! Maybe, it's because I have an Australian undergraduate degree! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello bro,
> 
> Please post your question to this page where many questions about EOI & PR application are answered:
> 
> ...


Hi Aswin, the link you shared is the main page containing different topics and does not have the specific page like this one.
My points are 65 for visa 189 and my occupation is Chemical Engineer 233111.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello,
> 
> As I expected, EA asked for my project reports. Can anyone please tell me if they'll check the plagiarism in the project reports?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes plagiarism is the must they do on top of many other filtering techniques. Your episodes are based on what? Academic or Work Projects?


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

ramona11 said:


> Hi! Need to know the answer to this as well since my 3rd career episode is using work project, I did not have it on record >_<, hope to hear from you guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't answer specifically but my all three episodes were from the projects I did on my job. I submitted them the complete CDR for each of them. I hope this is what the answer you were looking for?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Dimenssionless said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


My cdr is based on uni projects. I made sure my career episodes have less than 3% similarity using turnitin. I was just asking if EA will check the plagiarism in my uni project reports. The project is done by me but my project report contains many definitions and other things coiped from online materials.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> My cdr is based on uni projects. I made sure my career episodes have less than 3% similarity using turnitin. I was just asking if EA will check the plagiarism in my uni project reports. The project is done by me but my project report contains many definitions and other things coiped from online materials.


If you have used Turnitin , it automatically saves a copy into data base . Hope you have clicked the option if there is not to save in the data base .

And for college based CDR it is common for CO to ask for College project Report which is signed by your college faculty to validate the authenticity of your involvement .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > My cdr is based on uni projects. I made sure my career episodes have less than 3% similarity using turnitin. I was just asking if EA will check the plagiarism in my uni project reports. The project is done by me but my project report contains many definitions and other things coiped from online materials.
> ...


Yes, my professor made sure nothing is updated in turnitin database. I’ve provided copies of my project reports too. I’ll wait and find out what’s in store for me 🤞


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> If you have used Turnitin , it automatically saves a copy into data base . Hope you have clicked the option if there is not to save in the data base .
> 
> And for college based CDR it is common for CO to ask for College project Report which is signed by your college faculty to validate the authenticity of your involvement .
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous. Unless it is a thesis, my engineering faculty doesn't provide a written or a project report specifying that I participated in other group projects that were part of my final year courses ( 2 of my CDR are other final year projects from different uni courses)

I thought the " project report" was only the soft copy of the whole project in which you based your CDR ( in case you based it in college projects), and that this was sufficient to present in case the officer ask you for "project reports" or additional information. I don't have anything signed by the college faculty, nor my faculty would do that for a specific group project I did 6 years ago. What can I do if I the officer request me a "project report" then?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Liquior said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have used Turnitin , it automatically saves a copy into data base . Hope you have clicked the option if there is not to save in the data base .
> ...


My project reports are also simple word documents explaining everything I’ve done during the projects. And that’s what I’ve provided to the EA. I’ll wait to hear from them.


----------



## ramona11 (Sep 21, 2018)

Dimenssionless said:


> I can't answer specifically but my all three episodes were from the projects I did on my job. I submitted them the complete CDR for each of them. I hope this is what the answer you were looking for?




My career episode explained about problem that I encountered during my work period. I am afraid it won’t count as project because I don’t have the reports (data) during that time. My question is, will they ask more specific data for CDR ? :/


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ramona11 said:


> My career episode explained about problem that I encountered during my work period. I am afraid it won’t count as project because I don’t have the reports (data) during that time. My question is, will they ask more specific data for CDR ? :/


Projects reports are only asked for academic CDRs, if they match some of the already published research. They just want to make sure that the work done is by you and not copied from others work because one can still write an academic CDR with 0% plagiarism based on another's work.

For work based CDRs, just make sure that the project comes within the job duties mentioned in RnR letter, that would be enough. They will not ask for any reports for work based CDRs and even if they ask you can reject the request citing confidentiality. EA knows that work reports are confidential and cannot be shared. Just make sure that none of it is plagiarized. 

Cheers!


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Liquior said:


> That's ridiculous. Unless it is a thesis, my engineering faculty doesn't provide a written or a project report specifying that I participated in other group projects that were part of my final year courses ( 2 of my CDR are other final year projects from different uni courses)
> 
> I thought the " project report" was only the soft copy of the whole project in which you based your CDR ( in case you based it in college projects), and that this was sufficient to present in case the officer ask you for "project reports" or additional information. I don't have anything signed by the college faculty, nor my faculty would do that for a specific group project I did 6 years ago. What can I do if I the officer request me a "project report" then?


If you have presented a CDR based on your final year college project or any project done during your Degree , CO's as usual will use plagarism software which as per my knowledge is turnitin and check for the % similarity . If the similarity is high they will come back asking for the project report submitted to the college . I have also seen many cases where CO's have specifically requested for college authorizations on the report . 

How can you prove your involvement & authenticity if it is not authorized with seals and signs from college ? any once create a soft copy of some points and say its a college report . I hope you get my point here  
Were you not asked to submit the hard copy adn returned with seals and marks on them ? 
If you have mailed the report to the faculty or college you can use this mail as additional evidene if at all you are asked for the project report .

I too had presented a CDR from my final year college project but i had pre checked for plagarism and made sure none from my project team had published or used this report online . Any ways i was also ready for the CO conact with project report , as i already had a hard copy of this from college days signed and sealed from my project guide and college seals on it . But i was not asked for the project report nor CO contact .

It is not always a scenario where CO asks for it , but if they find similarities as csdan mentioned they will drill deep for explanantions .

And yeah no project reports are required for your word based CDR's . Just to clear the confusion if any  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Yes, my professor made sure nothing is updated in turnitin database. I’ve provided copies of my project reports too. I’ll wait and find out what’s in store for me 🤞


You are good to go , they ask for the project report just to authenticate your involvement and work for the project . They wont go to check for plagarism in your project report . dont worry . 

They check plagarism only for CDR's submitted

Did you make sure your reports are signed and sealed by college when u submitted them to EA ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> If you have presented a CDR based on your final year college project or any project done during your Degree , CO's as usual will use plagarism software which as per my knowledge is turnitin and check for the % similarity . If the similarity is high they will come back asking for the project report submitted to the college . I have also seen many cases where CO's have specifically requested for college authorizations on the report .
> 
> How can you prove your involvement & authenticity if it is not authorized with seals and signs from college ? any once create a soft copy of some points and say its a college report . I hope you get my point here
> Were you not asked to submit the hard copy adn returned with seals and marks on them ?
> ...



Ok, just to make myself clear. My first Episode is based on my thesis (final year project) and for this episode, I can get the seal and signed version of this, no problem.

However, Episodes 2 and 3, are based on group projects I did in my last year in 2 different courses at Uni. They are not as big and complex as the thesis, but group projects that represented 40% of the mark of this courses. There are no signed or seal version of this 2 projects, just the soft copy that was print and given to the teacher of the course. And as far as I remember, we just got the grade and never got back the paper marked. I may have some emails from the group task coordination but it doesn't specify very much about the content( only coordination of when and where the group will get together) and it's in another language( do I have to translate the email captions?)

Anyway, I have just recently check my 3 CDR with writechecker and I only have 2 % of similarity, but I am still concerned on what to do if the CO asked me to provide "project reports" for the other 2 episodes. As I said before I can only provide the soft copy of these 2 other projects(about 100 pages each), and it's in another language ( do I have to translate this too, 2x100 pages into English?)


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Liquior said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have presented a CDR based on your final year college project or any project done during your Degree , CO's as usual will use plagarism software which as per my knowledge is turnitin and check for the % similarity . If the similarity is high they will come back asking for the project report submitted to the college . I have also seen many cases where CO's have specifically requested for college authorizations on the report .
> ...


Don’t worry mate. I’ll let you know what my CO says about my project reports. Have you submitted your cdr?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Liquior said:
> 
> 
> > That's ridiculous. Unless it is a thesis, my engineering faculty doesn't provide a written or a project report specifying that I participated in other group projects that were part of my final year courses ( 2 of my CDR are other final year projects from different uni courses)
> ...


My cdr is based on projects I did during my Masters degree in Australia. We make the report & make online submission for marking. The respective staffs will mark them and update the results in university’s online portal. No seal and no signatures involved. Anyway I’ll wait to hear from EA. Waiting is killing. That’s all 🤞


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello friends,

Happy news to share. I received my positive outcome letter from Engineers Australia today.

Electronics Engineer - 233411

Thank you so much!!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Happy news to share. I received my positive outcome letter from Engineers Australia today.
> 
> ...


Congrats on successful outcome but you know that for 233411 you need 75 points to get an 189 invite as ceilings we're reduced to 300 from 1000 for fy 2018-19?!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends,
> ...


Thanks mate.

I just graduated in August 2018 and I’ve my Visa 485 until October 2020. I hope I’ll get an invitation before my TR expires. If I don’t, I’ll do professional year.


----------



## Aparna1993 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello friends,

Please help me with my friend’s query.

*** I’ve a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia as Electronics Engineer (233411). My husband is 28 years old with ielts individual score more than 6. If he get a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia as Telecommunication Network Engineer or Engineering Technologist. Will it help us claim 5 points for partner?***

Thanks.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Received Positive Outcome on 30 Oct 2018.

Below are the some additional details asked by my assessor, Hope it helps future aspirants.

A. Please provide High Resolution Colour Scan of your passport bio data page.

B. We are unable to verify your English test result. Be aware that the following process may take up to 4 days to go through: Please Log on to your account by visiting http://www.vue.com/pte and sign in
1.	click”Send Scores”
2.	Type Engineers Australia in the field marked
3.	“ Institution/Organization/Department/School” and click “Search”
4.	Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list
5.	Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then “Next” again to confirm
We will then be able to access and verify your test result.

C. Please provide your Form 26AS, exact download from TRACES website.
(This will require a password to access the document, I know what the password is)

D. Please provide High quality resolution of your Current passport style photograph (Photo taken within the last 3 months).

E. Please provide high resolution colour scan of the original documents for the following:
• Latest Payslips
• Bank statements
• Employees Provident Fund Statement (must cover the entire employment period and indicating your employer’s name))


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Received Positive Outcome on 30 Oct 2018.
> 
> Below are the some additional details asked by my assessor, Hope it helps future aspirants.
> 
> ...


Great simarjeet, congratulations. So have you submitted EOI ???
How much score you are having for 189??


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Received Positive Outcome on 30 Oct 2018.
> 
> Below are the some additional details asked by my assessor, Hope it helps future aspirants.
> 
> ...


Join the club. I too received positive outcome yesterday & lodged 189 EOI last night. 👍🏻


----------



## mvn2018 (Nov 6, 2018)

*MSA CDR Fastrack*

Hello

I have submitted my MSA CDR assessment application to EA on october 12th,2018 on normal mode through my agent.I got submission confirmation email from EA mentioning it will take 12 weeks for the review........On November 2nd,2018,I converted the application to fastrack by paying additional fee.I got confirmation email for paying the fee,but not any other mail mentioning fastrack confirmation......While checking the website it shows my status as QUEUED FOR ASSESSMENT with date same as oct 12th,2018 and nothing regarding fastrack is mentioned.So how will i be able to know my application has been taken under fastrack category?


----------



## ramona11 (Sep 21, 2018)

mvn2018 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my MSA CDR assessment application to EA on october 12th,2018 on normal mode through my agent.I got submission confirmation email from EA mentioning it will take 12 weeks for the review........On November 2nd,2018,I converted the application to fastrack by paying additional fee.I got confirmation email for paying the fee,but not any other mail mentioning fastrack confirmation......While checking the website it shows my status as QUEUED FOR ASSESSMENT with date same as oct 12th,2018 and nothing regarding fastrack is mentioned.So how will i be able to know my application has been taken under fastrack category?




Is there such thing ? Anyone can help ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

mvn2018 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have submitted my MSA CDR assessment application to EA on october 12th,2018 on normal mode through my agent.I got submission confirmation email from EA mentioning it will take 12 weeks for the review........On November 2nd,2018,I converted the application to fastrack by paying additional fee.I got confirmation email for paying the fee,but not any other mail mentioning fastrack confirmation......While checking the website it shows my status as QUEUED FOR ASSESSMENT with date same as oct 12th,2018 and nothing regarding fastrack is mentioned.So how will i be able to know my application has been taken under fastrack category?


Don’t worry. I also used online form to fast track my application. There will be no details of our payment for fast track service in our portal except the email confirmation we recieved. 

Your application will be handed over to an assessor within 20 business from November 2. And if everything goes well, the assessor will sent you the outcome letter within a week. If your cdr is based on academic projects, please be ready with your project reports. Good luck!!


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I tried paying the extra money for the "fast-track" processing. I believe I submitted my documentation back in Nov 2017. They kept asking for more information to prove my Australian work experience, because my superannuation statements did not state the name of my employer. They asked for my income tax statements that showed my employer's name. So I had to wait 6 weeks for the Australian tax office to send me my previous income tax statements. But my income tax statements also didn't show my employer's name. So near the end of January 2018 I got their Assessment that they counted my overseas experience, but not my Australian work experience.
I then filed an appeal (more money spent) with a letter from the superannuation company saying at the time I was in Australia there was no requirement to record the employer's name on annual statements. The Authority accepted this, finally in march 18th I got my positive skills assessment for all possible employment years. 
The assessment was a tougher process than actually lodging my visa application.


----------



## mvn2018 (Nov 6, 2018)

Thnxx so much Aswin!!...regarding CDR....2 are work related and 1 is academic..it was a survey project in which a design solution comes towards the end..but i dint explain the design as i read in the msa booklet that u need not explain the design in detail...but after reading many threads,i have a feeling they might get back to me to explain the design..So do i have to just mention the design process or the whole project report duly signed by authorities hav to be submitted in that case.?any1 had any similar situation/?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

mvn2018 said:


> Thnxx so much Aswin!!...regarding CDR....2 are work related and 1 is academic..it was a survey project in which a design solution comes towards the end..but i dint explain the design as i read in the msa booklet that u need not explain the design in detail...but after reading many threads,i have a feeling they might get back to me to explain the design..So do i have to just mention the design process or the whole project report duly signed by authorities hav to be submitted in that case.?any1 had any similar situation/?


You’ll be fine. Share the good news once it’s approved. 👍🏻


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

mvn2018 said:


> Thnxx so much Aswin!!...regarding CDR....2 are work related and 1 is academic..it was a survey project in which a design solution comes towards the end..but i dint explain the design as i read in the msa booklet that u need not explain the design in detail...but after reading many threads,i have a feeling they might get back to me to explain the design..So do i have to just mention the design process or the whole project report duly signed by authorities hav to be submitted in that case.?any1 had any similar situation/?


As long as you have covered all the celements mentioned in summary statement you should be fine 

I too did not dwell too much into design and technical stuffs but made sure i covered all the elements .


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi guys,

I submitted my CDR on 15th of November.
Can anyone who has submitted CDR in Sept/Oct/November share their timeline with me.

Is their any chance I might get the response before 11th December. Also do the case officers ask for reports or do a lot of verification?

I have an Australian qualification which is not accredited because it is a double major. Will they ask me for the report of the projects? No work experience btw.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Amy95 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my CDR on 15th of November.
> Can anyone who has submitted CDR in Sept/Oct/November share their timeline with me.
> ...


Hi,

Did you use fast track assessment option?

I submitted my cdr on October 3 & received the outcome on October 31. For fast track applications, it’ll take 20-30 days if everything goes well. 

And for project reports - YES!! Case officers are asking for project reports for almost every applications based on academic projects. They asked me too. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

Amy95 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my CDR on 15th of November.
> Can anyone who has submitted CDR in Sept/Oct/November share their timeline with me.
> ...



Hi,

This below link will give you an idea about EA assessment outcome trend.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


----------



## KJ Singh (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi all

I have already got my CDR assessed as a Mechanical Engineer. As i an claiming 15 points for experience to be on safer side i want to asses my work experience. Any idea what will be time line for experience evaluation after positive CDR report.


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

Guys can anyone guide me.

I am assessed as engineering technologist. I am a graduate from UK . I have one year experience. How can I get reassessed as professional engineer by writing a good CDR


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Ahmed94 said:


> Guys can anyone guide me.
> 
> I am assessed as engineering technologist. I am a graduate from UK . I have one year experience. How can I get reassessed as professional engineer by writing a good CDR


Hello,

Did they tell you anything about why you were assessed as an Engineering Technologist? Usually they’ll send you an email prior to releasing your outcome letter. 

Thanks.


----------



## KJ Singh (Oct 1, 2018)

KamaljotSingh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have already got my CDR assessed as a Mechanical Engineer. As i an claiming 15 points for experience to be on safer side i want to asses my work experience. Any idea what will be time line for experience evaluation after positive CDR report.


Please suggest, I am expecting invite soon. Should I opt for this additional service (work experience) or the visa officer will do it. EA referred skill assessment as an additional services in EA booklet, and nowhere its mentioned that its mandatory for experience points. Anyone who has got grant by calming experience points, please guide.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

KamaljotSingh said:


> KamaljotSingh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Just a suggestion - skill select invites are valid for 60 days. I’m pretty sure you’ll get assessment letter from EA before your invite expires. So go ahead with your EA work experience assessment right away but please make sure you provide all the documents when you lodge your application so that EA won’t ask for additional information which causes further delay.

I reckon you’ll need the following from all your emplyers - payslips, RnR letter on company letter head, bank statements, PF statement and tax returns documents (form 26AS & form 16 for India). 

Please correct me if I’m wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Just a suggestion - skill select invites are valid for 60 days. I’m pretty sure you’ll get assessment letter from EA before your invite expires. So go ahead with your EA work experience assessment right away but please make sure you provide all the documents when you lodge your application so that EA won’t ask for additional information which causes further delay.
> 
> I reckon you’ll need the following from all your emplyers - payslips, RnR letter on company letter head, bank statements, PF statement and tax returns documents (form 26AS & form 16 for India).
> 
> ...


Hi Aswin,

1. Were you contacted by the case officer for any additional information? If so is your overseas or Australian qualification. 
2. What did they ask from you and when did they ask it
3. When did you submit the documentation

Basically I want to know how long after submitting the case officers requested documentation do they approve the application?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Amy95 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Just a suggestion - skill select invites are valid for 60 days. I’m pretty sure you’ll get assessment letter from EA before your invite expires. So go ahead with your EA work experience assessment right away but please make sure you provide all the documents when you lodge your application so that EA won’t ask for additional information which causes further delay.
> ...


Hello 👋, 

I submitted my cdr application on October 3. My application status changed to “assessment in progress” on october 24 and on the next day, I received an email from EA requesting additional information. They asked me to send PTE scores to EA via PTE portal (it was already done and I’m not sure why they asked me again), change the institution name from college name to University name and submit the university project reports for all the career episodes.

I uploaded screenshots proving that the PTE scores were already sent to EA, changed the institution name as instructed and submitted project report for CE1 and project documents & presentation slides for CE2 and CE3 on the same day (october 25). And on October 31 at around 13.30, I received that beautiful email 📧 saying my application has been approved 😎.

I’ve a 4 years bachelors degree in engineering from India & a 2 years masters degree from Australia. My CE1 was based on Bachelors degree final year project & my CE2 and CE3 were based on Masters Projects.

Thanks.


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello 👋,
> 
> I submitted my cdr application on October 3. My application status changed to “assessment in progress” on october 24 and on the next day, I received an email from EA requesting additional information. They asked me to send PTE scores to EA via PTE portal (it was already done and I’m not sure why they asked me again), change the institution name from college name to University name and submit the university project reports for all the career episodes.
> 
> ...


Great! Thank you for being so informative.

I had no idea you have to do a CDR even if you have a masters degree in Australia. 

Also is there any way you can check the current processing times for CDR fast track. On their website, they say to send a blank status email and apparently that would give you an automated reply of current processing times. 
I tried and it didn't work. Am I supposed to write something in the subject or something? Or is this a technical error from their side?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Amy95 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Hello 👋,
> ...


You’re welcome.

We’ve to get our skills assessment done unless our australian degree is directly accredited by EA. It’s common for Australian Masters Degree holders to have their bachelors degree assessed by EA or ACS (after a professional year program or 1 year australia work experience or 3 years of the overseas experience).

The current processing time for EA fast track cdr application is 20 to 30 days. You can view updates from other applicants in immitracker. Is your application status still “queued for assessment”? I think the blank email to check application status works only after your application is handed over to an assessor. Since you made the application on November 15, please wait until December 25.

Thanks!


----------



## KJ Singh (Oct 1, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Just a suggestion - skill select invites are valid for 60 days. I’m pretty sure you’ll get assessment letter from EA before your invite expires. So go ahead with your EA work experience assessment right away but please make sure you provide all the documents when you lodge your application so that EA won’t ask for additional information which causes further delay.
> 
> I reckon you’ll need the following from all your emplyers - payslips, RnR letter on company letter head, bank statements, PF statement and tax returns documents (form 26AS & form 16 for India).
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for suggestion...!!!

Please suggest do you have any idea regarding time-line for RSEA(Relevant SKill Employment Assessment), After positive CDR assesment?


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi there,

Is there anyone recently applied for work experience assessment? How long did it take to get the result? To make it clear I am not asking for diploma accreditation.

Thanks.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

cyhnk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is there anyone recently applied for work experience assessment? How long did it take to get the result? To make it clear I am not asking for diploma accreditation.
> 
> Thanks.


I think 20 to 30 days unless case officer requests additional information & moves onto another application.


----------



## mvn2018 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have applied for fastrack on 12th october through my agent...today got a reply asking for cdr-1 & 2 revisions or else they have given an option to choose for "engineering technologist"....actually i have applied under "civil engineer".....

Can u give me suggestions pls


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

mvn2018 said:


> I have applied for fastrack on 12th october through my agent...today got a reply asking for cdr-1 & 2 revisions or else they have given an option to choose for "engineering technologist"....actually i have applied under "civil engineer".....
> 
> Can u give me suggestions pls


Hello,

Can you please tell us the details of the message you received? Have you completed 4 years engineering degree?

Thanks.


----------



## mvn2018 (Nov 6, 2018)

CAN U mssg me ur email id pls


----------



## mvn2018 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have completed 4 yrs B.Tech in Civil Engineering from India.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

mvn2018 said:


> CAN U mssg me ur email id pls


Why bro? I’ve send you my email address..


----------



## mvn2018 (Nov 6, 2018)

Pls check ur id and let me know..tnx!!


----------



## skprasad7 (Nov 29, 2018)

*Can I Withdraw Assessment Application*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for the CDR assessment with Engineers Australia. However, due to change in circumstance I want to withdraw my application. Can you guys please let me know if I an withdraw my application? The status says it is still in queue for assessment.

Please let me know How I can proceed with this.

Appreciate all your suggestions and time.

Thank you very much.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

skprasad7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for the CDR assessment with Engineers Australia. However, due to change in circumstance I want to withdraw my application. Can you guys please let me know if I an withdraw my application? The status says it is still in queue for assessment.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

This is what they say on the website.

“If your application status is “Awaiting Assessment” and you believe that the application was submitted incorrectly, you may send an email to member services requesting to cancel your application. However, we will require you to submit and pay for the correct application before a refund can be arranged for the cancelled application.

Please note your application processing time will reset when a new application is submitted.

Telephone: 1300 653 113

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## skprasad7 (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you very much Aswin. I called EA and requested cancellation, they started the cancellation process and told it would take 48 hours for the cancellation.


----------



## skprasad7 (Nov 29, 2018)

*Weird situation! Please help!!*

Hi guys,

I recently found that my project guide has published my final year project report in a journal as his work, without acknowledging my contribution.
One of my career episodes is based on the final year project and I have the proof of submission with stamp of college and signature of the project guide, the head of the department and the principal of the college and also e-mail trails where I have e-mailed the project report to my guide as well as the communications between me and the company which was associated with the project work.

I wanted to know if Engineers Australia would consider this as a plagiarized report and will I be able to substantiate my claim with the above-mentioned evidences? 

I sincerely appreciate all your time and suggestions. Thank you very much.


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone who applied for EA assessment CDR fast track between 5th November to 15th November? If so can you please share your current status as in if queued or assigned?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

skprasad7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently found that my project guide has published my final year project report in a journal as his work, without acknowledging my contribution.
> One of my career episodes is based on the final year project and I have the proof of submission with stamp of college and signature of the project guide, the head of the department and the principal of the college and also e-mail trails where I have e-mailed the project report to my guide as well as the communications between me and the company which was associated with the project work.
> ...


As long as your CDR doesn't match with the published paper, it'll all be ok. Most probably the CO will ask for project reports and it'll have your guide's name. So don't worry much.

Plagiarism in EA's context is copying exact as it is. So, I would suggest you to run a plagiarsim check using wiritecheck/turnitin to be doubly sure.


----------



## skprasad7 (Nov 29, 2018)

csdhan said:


> As long as your CDR doesn't match with the published paper, it'll all be ok. Most probably the CO will ask for project reports and it'll have your guide's name. So don't worry much.
> 
> Plagiarism in EA's context is copying exact as it is. So, I would suggest you to run a plagiarsim check using wiritecheck/turnitin to be doubly sure.


Thank you. I have checked for plagiarism and its 2% but the title is exactly the same and turnitin picks it up immediately. Is that ok?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

skprasad7 said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> > As long as your CDR doesn't match with the published paper, it'll all be ok. Most probably the CO will ask for project reports and it'll have your guide's name. So don't worry much.
> ...


You should be fine as you’ve the original copy of the project report that too signed & certified by your university faculty. And I hope the online material have your name on it and the publication date is after your project submission date. And even if EA ask for explanation, you’ve got sufficient evidences to substantiate your claim. 

PS - feel free to modify the project name. I did that in my cdr. 

Thanks!


----------



## akhilbusy (Nov 28, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> KamaljotSingh said:
> 
> 
> > KamaljotSingh said:
> ...


Hello bro
I've 2 years Indian experience and 3 years of UAE experience. What should be my proof of employment for UAE experience?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

akhilbusy said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > KamaljotSingh said:
> ...


Hi akhil,

I assume you’ve all the required docs for your indian work experience. About Dubai, I’m afraid I don’t know. But somewhere I’ve read about EA asking for:

Letter from Employer
Visa Copy
Payslips
Tax documents 

Thanks.


----------



## indri90 (Dec 2, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> sent you the samples,


Hi, I worked as a R&D Chemical engineer for 3 years, I am confused as to how I must write the CDR career episodes since ANZSCO description doesn't talk about research. Could you please share your reports as samples to me?


----------



## akhilbusy (Nov 28, 2018)

Hello folks
I've a few queries regarding my proof of employment that I hope somebody could clarify.
1. I've 2 years of Indian experience and my salary was just 18k which will not come under the taxable salary. So how I'll provide my proof of evidence for this employment?I've all other relevant documents like salary slips RnR letter experience letter reliving letter etc. Can I convince the case officer by mentioning that my salary was not a taxable amount?
2. I've 2 years of UAE experience where the income tax doesn't exist. I've offer letter experience letter RnR letter salary slips bank statements etc. But there's an issue with my visa stamped in my passport. The designation mentioned in the visa page is Sales executive but my actual designation was Service engineer. I believe almost all the companies in UAE are following the same custom since there's a minimum wages system is allotted for engineers and the companies are not willing to pay that. Hence they'll mention any low manager level vacancy to get the visa approved. Anyone with the same issues?
3. Currently I'm working in another company with one year completed and the only thing i can arrange from them is my offer letter along with my salary slip. What should be my proof of evidence for my current employment?I can't arrange any reference letter from my HR or Manager since they're all relatives of the owner. 
Expecting your valuable comments.
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## skprasad7 (Nov 29, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> You should be fine as you’ve the original copy of the project report that too signed & certified by your university faculty. And I hope the online material have your name on it and the publication date is after your project submission date. And even if EA ask for explanation, you’ve got sufficient evidences to substantiate your claim.
> 
> PS - feel free to modify the project name. I did that in my cdr.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks a lot guys. I really appreciate it. I will try to do the modifications as you suggested. Hopefully it get's approved.


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Can any one plz tell me how to go for immitracker... For tracking purpose of application in engineer australia...


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Duajaved said:


> Can any one plz tell me how to go for immitracker... For tracking purpose of application in engineer australia...


Please use this link:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks... And can any body plz tell me that after providing required requested documents to engineer australia how long they will take to assess as its says assessment in progress??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

akhilbusy said:


> Hello folks
> I've a few queries regarding my proof of employment that I hope somebody could clarify.
> 1. I've 2 years of Indian experience and my salary was just 18k which will not come under the taxable salary. So how I'll provide my proof of evidence for this employment?I've all other relevant documents like salary slips RnR letter experience letter reliving letter etc. Can I convince the case officer by mentioning that my salary was not a taxable amount?
> 2. I've 2 years of UAE experience where the income tax doesn't exist. I've offer letter experience letter RnR letter salary slips bank statements etc. But there's an issue with my visa stamped in my passport. The designation mentioned in the visa page is Sales executive but my actual designation was Service engineer. I believe almost all the companies in UAE are following the same custom since there's a minimum wages system is allotted for engineers and the companies are not willing to pay that. Hence they'll mention any low manager level vacancy to get the visa approved. Anyone with the same issues?
> ...


1 - Lots of jurisdictions allow you to file a tax return, even if your taxable income is below a threshold that means you have to pay tax - can you still file a tax return? Do you have bank statements to show salary credit? Also, make sure your employment reference letter meets DHA's requirements: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx

2 - If I was a CO that seems really dodgy - can you not claim this employment episode? I'd be worried if Australia had some sort of intelligence sharing with UAE and came to know (even years after your visa was granted) that you were not officially supposed to work as a Service Engineer, but as a Sales Executive. May be a non-issue - but I am risk averse so would seek the advice of a MARA agent. 

3 - Tax return? Provident fund statement? Assuming you will have bank statements to corroborate your salary slips. What about a SD from a colleague? Why is it not possible to arrange a reference letter - is it because you do not want your colleagues to know about your migration plans (that is completely understandable)? If that is the case, do remember, DHA can conduct employment verification via email, phone, physically.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Guys I have an important question regarding my work experience please do help

I finished college in the month of May 2016 and started working from June 1st 2016 I have course completion certificate issued on 6th May 2016 and in transfer certificate date of leaving institute is 31 st May 2016 but my degree came on August 3rd 2016 and final semesters results on 9 th june 2016. I have a 3 year bond with my company which will be over this May 31st. Can I claim points for 3 years or will any experience be deducted? Please advise!!!

Age 25
PTE 20
Education 15

Next year
Age 30
Exp 5, hopefully


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Everyone, I lodged my degree assessment case on the 5th of November through Normal Process on EA. How much time it will take for positive assessment? As it has been 33 days already but no response from EA yet. Can anyone please tell me how much more time will they take? Thanks.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Everyone, I lodged my degree assessment case on the 5th of November through Normal Process on EA. How much time it will take for positive assessment? As it has been 33 days already but no response from EA yet. Can anyone please tell me how much more time will they take? Thanks.


Hi 👋,

As per EA website

“Current turnaround time for standard MSA applications:

Non-accredited qualifications: 9 weeks before the application is assigned to a case officer.

Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications: 7 weeks before application is assigned to a case officer.

Remember, you can reduce this turnaround time and have your application assigned to a case officer in 20 working days with the fast track service.”

Thanks.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hi 👋,
> 
> As per EA website
> 
> ...


I already paid for the normal service If I opt for Fast track now, then how much more do I have to pay?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi 👋,
> ...


around 330 australian dollars


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am waiting for EA assessment for 263312 (application lodged on 30th October with Fast track), but it is stuck in Assessment In Progress for almost 4 weeks now. I have also scheduled an IELTS test, last results were L7, S7.5, R8, W6.5 (which i am working to pass the 7 band). 

If my CDR application is successful and my IELTS results are above 7, i get 70 points for Visa-189. Can anyone help me, with 70 points, how real are my chances?

I am asking as i am considering also a graduate program in AU that would grant me a student visa, but from what i've read, the EOI could seriously affect my student visa application. 

Can you help me with any comment?

Thank you!!!


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Ridi10 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am waiting for EA assessment for 263312 (application lodged on 30th October with Fast track), but it is stuck in Assessment In Progress for almost 4 weeks now. I have also scheduled an IELTS test, last results were L7, S7.5, R8, W6.5 (which i am working to pass the 7 band).
> 
> ...


Hi 👋 

You should’ve received the outcome letter long ago. Please contact EA and check the status of your application. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hi 👋
> 
> You should’ve received the outcome letter long ago. Please contact EA and check the status of your application.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi aswinputhenveettil,

On the Ea website says that within 20 days (15 for me) the application will be assigned to a case officer but there is no time frame for the result...
I have no rush for this as I still have the ielts test in a month, but i am worried about the chances with 70 points.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Guys any chances for ELectrical Engineer with 70 points to get an invite if I lodge my EOI in January 2019?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Guys any chances for ELectrical Engineer with 70 points to get an invite if I lodge my EOI in January 2019?


Yes, very good chances. 1000 ceilings.


----------



## Abroadero7 (Dec 18, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Guys any chances for ELectrical Engineer with 70 points to get an invite if I lodge my EOI in January 2019?


Based on Iscah estimates, you will have to wait 3 months for the invitation assuming you apply now in December.


----------



## Irtazaarif (Dec 2, 2018)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> same happened to me bro. I did submit tax certificates of 8 years which were issued by my employer, but they asked for tax certificates generated by Federal Bureau of Revenue which is 3rd party, which I provided. Here in Pakistan one can still submit tax returns with zero tax paid if one's income is non taxable. I am sure same practice will be in India as well. Do check with some tax lawyer and they ll fix it for you. you ve to submit the tax returns for the number of years for which your are claiming experience points. In my case, I had to submit tax returns of 8 years.
> Hope this helps.


Dear is there any problem did you face on submission of tax returns of 8 Years on one day 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dear all

Do all the competency elements need to be covered in all the episodes or they need to be covered overall? Like is it Ok if I don't include PE 2.3 in one of the episodes? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members! My degree assessment case was assigned to an Assessor, but unfortunately my case is delayed due to Christmas holidays and I guess they will resume it after 15 days when offices re-open. I wanted to ask when the case is assigned to an assessor how many days it usually takes for an outcome? People are saying that when the case is assigned to a CO then outcome comes within a week. I want to confirm is it true? Looking forward for your kind suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Do all the competency elements need to be covered in all the episodes or they need to be covered overall? Like is it Ok if I don't include PE 2.3 in one of the episodes?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


As far as I know, you do not have to cover all elements in a single episode. You are allowed to cover all of the elements with your 3 episodes.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

kurca88 said:


> As far as I know, you do not have to cover all elements in a single episode. You are allowed to cover all of the elements with your 3 episodes.


Yes. That is correct.


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Altruists,
I am planning to ESA of my 6.5yrs experiences as a telecommunications engineer. My all documents are okay except a confusion that is, 4yrs in my 6.5yrs experience period my annual salary amount was less than government tax payee capable citizen in Bangladesh also there was no Provident fund or Super fund for private job employee in our county. All my salary transferred through my bank account. My question is what kind of document can I arrange to declare that I was not capable to pay tax as my annual salary amount was less than government defined tax payer level. I need urgent reply. 

TIA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sheakimranahmed1985 said:


> Dear Altruists,
> I am planning to ESA of my 6.5yrs experiences as a telecommunications engineer. My all documents are okay except a confusion that is, 4yrs in my 6.5yrs experience period my annual salary amount was less than government tax payee capable citizen in Bangladesh also there was no Provident fund or Super fund for private job employee in our county. All my salary transferred through my bank account. My question is what kind of document can I arrange to declare that I was not capable to pay tax as my annual salary amount was less than government defined tax payer level. I need urgent reply.
> 
> TIA.
> ...


Hi, I am not sure I understood everything you said, but I think the jist of it is that you didn't pay taxes, so you cannot provide taxation documents, and you fear they won't assess that time or something like that?

If I understood at least that part correctly: I was in a similar situation: I was paying a special kind of tax with my company, thus I had no taxable income and no income tax returns or any taxation history really myself as a person.

I provided them official bank-statements where I could be seen receiving the money and I also looked up the official taxation rules in English and linked them in a statutory declaration that I signed in front of an international notary explaining how I got paid and why it was legal income.

It was never an issue for my skills assessment that I had paid no income tax, and had no taxable personal income per se. 

I hope I understood your question well.

TL/DR
-Official bank statements
-Stat dec where you link the relevant rules/laws in English (if this doesn't exist on an official government website - it did for me - I'd get an official NAATI certified translation and attach that), and also explain in plain English how/why you didn't pay personal taxes and have no tax history. 

Hope it helped.


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985 (Oct 12, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Hi, I am not sure I understood everything you said, but I think the jist of it is that you didn't pay taxes, so you cannot provide taxation documents, and you fear they won't assess that time or something like that?
> 
> If I understood at least that part correctly: I was in a similar situation: I was paying a special kind of tax with my company, thus I had no taxable income and no income tax returns or any taxation history really myself as a person.
> 
> ...




Your concept about my query was absolutely clear. Your suggestion will help me a lot. I am planning to submit notary declaration with explanation why I was not paid tax. Thanks///


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sheakimranahmed1985 said:


> Your concept about my query was absolutely clear. Your suggestion will help me a lot. I am planning to submit notary declaration with explanation why I was not paid tax. Thanks///
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think this will be a problem for you. Just use 3-4 very clear simple sentences and explain simply why you didn't have to pay taxes. As long as it's the situation (and legal etc) and you put the proper reasons forward I don't think they will care at all.

I was followed up after my skills assessment submission with queries (like 4-5 things I needed to submit) this tax thing wasn't a part of it. So it caused me no issues.

I have my fingers crossed for you.

Good luck and don't worry, this is NOT going to be a problem as long as you explain yourself clearly. 

I also suggest getting a good MARA agent as they are worth their weight in gold (at least mine is for sure...)


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thank you so much. I am planning to lodge file myself with help of my colleague who got PR in same field. Also could you please share your agent name to consider for my file?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members! My degree assessment case was assigned to an Assessor, but unfortunately my case is delayed due to Christmas holidays and I guess they will resume it after 15 days when offices re-open. I wanted to ask when the case is assigned to an assessor how many days it usually takes for an outcome? People are saying that when the case is assigned to a CO then outcome comes within a week. I want to confirm is it true? Looking forward for your kind suggestions. Thanks.


Hi,

In my case when case was assigned to assessor, the same day he asked for some documents and gave us a period of 1 month to submit it. When we submitted the documents after few days, my outcome was released on same day. So, if everything goes well you will receive your outcome soon once EA reopens.
All the best


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sheakimranahmed1985 said:


> Thank you so much. I am planning to lodge file myself with help of my colleague who got PR in same field. Also could you please share your agent name to consider for my file?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

Write them an e-mail [email protected] and they'll help. If you want I am sure you can negotiate a fee where they review the skills assessment document with special focus on this part. 

It worked for me. 

Thanks


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members! My degree assessment case was assigned to an Assessor, but unfortunately my case is delayed due to Christmas holidays and I guess they will resume it after 15 days when offices re-open. I wanted to ask when the case is assigned to an assessor how many days it usually takes for an outcome? People are saying that when the case is assigned to a CO then outcome comes within a week. I want to confirm is it true? Looking forward for your kind suggestions. Thanks.


When was your case assigned to an assessor? If your case was assigned 2 or 3 days before 25th December last year then expect your outcome in the week starting from Monday 7th January, 2019. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

majjji said:


> When was your case assigned to an assessor? If your case was assigned 2 or 3 days before 25th December last year then expect your outcome in the week starting from Monday 7th January, 2019.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Sorry I read the email wrong. It was mentioned that The case will assigned to an assessor after 2,5 working days, which will be from 7th January 2019. Will it take a week after that as well or more?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Sorry I read the email wrong. It was mentioned that The case will assigned to an assessor after 2,5 working days, which will be from 7th January 2019. Will it take a week after that as well or more?


If the case has not yet been assigned to a CO then it will take normal processing time depending upon the queue plus the quality of your application. Since, you have already got an email clearly mentioning that it will be assigned to an assessor within 2 to 5 days, you should wait for 2 to 5 days and then add up 7-15 days for your assessor to assess your application till you get the outcome. Hope you get a clear picture now. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

majjji said:


> If the case has not yet been assigned to a CO then it will take normal processing time depending upon the queue plus the quality of your application. Since, you have already got an email clearly mentioning that it will be assigned to an assessor within 2 to 5 days, you should wait for 2 to 5 days and then add up 7-15 days for your assessor to assess your application till you get the outcome. Hope you get a clear picture now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Yeah I got it now Thanks for clearing it


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

singlarun said:


> When shall I expect the outcome on my submitted file(30-12-2018) to E.A. for telecom engineer category?


Fast track or normal service?


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi,

Fast track service can give you outcome in 20 days or so while normal service can take over 3 months. May be a little delay due to Christmas vacation.
Note: This time is to get it assigned to case assessor, if there is any additional document required than add on time from that time

Check out immitracker for better reference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

When shall I expect the outcome on my submitted MSA file(30-12-2018) to E.A. for telecom engineer in normal category?


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Fast track or normal service?


That was normal.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

singlarun said:


> When shall I expect the outcome on my submitted MSA file(30-12-2018) to E.A. for telecom engineer in normal category?


Will take a few weeks for normal assessment. I’d say atleast 2 months due to holidays & pending fast track applications.


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello all, I have a question please, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse. She is telecommunication engineer. she graduated around 8 years ago and she did not have any work experience.
1- can she still apply for CDR with EA with only university degree without any work experience.
2- as she did not work during this period "8 years", she still can get positive assessment from EA with only her university degree. 
3- EA require CPD "Continuing Professional Development" How can she prove that as she did not work for long time.
4- Most important question, if my wife get positive assessment from EA based only on her university degree without work experience, I will get 5 points on my EOI application.

Sorry for this long inquiry and Thank you.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

kinas said:


> Hello all, I have a question please, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse. She is telecommunication engineer. she graduated around 8 years ago and she did not have any work experience.
> 1- can she still apply for CDR with EA with only university degree without any work experience.
> 2- as she did not work during this period "8 years", she still can get positive assessment from EA with only her university degree.
> 3- EA require CPD "Continuing Professional Development" How can she prove that as she did not work for long time.
> ...


Hi 👋 

Yes, you can still prepare a cdr based on her academic projects and apply as telecommunication engineer. EA might downgrade her and provide a skills assessment outcome as Engineering Technologist. But that’s fine as long as you only need a positive outcome letter to claim partner points. 

Also she’ll need to get 6 each in IELTS or 50 each in PTE (competent english score).

Good Luck 👍🏻


----------



## sriguru12 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and am planning to prepare for Australia PR on my own with the help of fellow forum members. To start with, I am applying for ACS and am in the process of collecting documents. Kindly help in me picking the correct ANZ code for the below education and work experience :-

Education Qualification: BE Computer Science (2002-2006)

Work experience as follows :-

Designations in Company A
Software Engineer June 2006 to July 2010
Senior Applications Engineer	July 2010 to July 2013
Project Leader, Development	July 2013 to August 2015

Designations in Company B
ERP Lead Consultant, Tech August 2015 to Current

Please clarify if my ANZ Code should be the current one? Based on my research 261313: Software Engineer better suits my job profile and it also matches the job description provided in the work reference letter of Company A. Please provide your valuable inputs to help me get the correct code and also if the ANZ code has better prospects in the upcoming draws.

Thanks


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

*Christmas shutdown delay*

Has anyone who applied for a skill assessment with EA in early December received their outcome yet ? I submitted my application on Dec 11th, 2018 and the status still says "Awaiting Assessment". Will the status change when my application is assigned to an assessor. ?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

maverickz said:


> Has anyone who applied for a skill assessment with EA in early December received their outcome yet ? I submitted my application on Dec 11th, 2018 and the status still says "Awaiting Assessment". Will the status change when my application is assigned to an assessor. ?


Did you use fast track service?


----------



## shawon04 (Dec 1, 2018)

maverickz said:


> Has anyone who applied for a skill assessment with EA in early December received their outcome yet ? I submitted my application on Dec 11th, 2018 and the status still says "Awaiting Assessment". Will the status change when my application is assigned to an assessor. ?


Hi! I applied on 4th December under fast track and received positive outcome yesterday. May be it was due to long holiday for Xmas and new year here in Australia. Wish you good luck mate!!


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi everyone. Any idea how long does work experience assessment take? Anyone applied recently? Thanks


----------



## charlie111 (Jan 11, 2019)

Is the RSEA very important? Or can I just go ahead and verify employment with home affairs ?


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

*CDR writing*

Hi All,

What sort of measures i have to take for getting positive outcome as a Professional engineer and not getting assessed as an Engineering Technologist. Please suggest.


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi All,

EA assessor has asked me for additional information related to 2 of my career episodes. They've asked me to submit color scan of original project report. Has anyone been in a similar situation before ? What all things should I do to make sure my application is not rejected ?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

maverickz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EA assessor has asked me for additional information related to 2 of my career episodes. They've asked me to submit color scan of original project report. Has anyone been in a similar situation before ? What all things should I do to make sure my application is not rejected ?


They asked me to provide the original university project reports (no mention of color scans). I submitted my project reports & presentation slides and my cdr was approved.

Nowadays EA ask for project reports of CEs based on academic projects; it’s not a big deal. Go ahead.

Good Luck.


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> They asked me to provide the original university project reports (no mention of color scans). I submitted my project reports & presentation slides and my cdr was approved.
> 
> Nowadays EA ask for project reports of CEs based on academic projects; it’s not a big deal. Go ahead.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks mate ! Really appreciate the quick response. 

Once you submitted the additional docs, how long did it take them to get the assessment completed ?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

maverickz said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > They asked me to provide the original university project reports (no mention of color scans). I submitted my project reports & presentation slides and my cdr was approved.
> ...


If you were requested additional information today morning and you submit them today, you can expect that happy email by Friday (most probably)


----------



## ramona11 (Sep 21, 2018)

maverickz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EA assessor has asked me for additional information related to 2 of my career episodes. They've asked me to submit color scan of original project report. Has anyone been in a similar situation before ? What all things should I do to make sure my application is not rejected ?




Um...sub..mit them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> They asked me to provide the original university project reports (no mention of color scans). I submitted my project reports & presentation slides and my cdr was approved.
> 
> Nowadays EA ask for project reports of CEs based on academic projects; it’s not a big deal. Go ahead.
> 
> Good Luck.



Is it necessary to submit project reports with the signature ? I know this may depend on the case officer assessing your case, but just wanted to know whether someone has submitted project reports without signature and got a positive assessment.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

maverickz said:


> Is it necessary to submit project reports with the signature ? I know this may depend on the case officer assessing your case, but just wanted to know whether someone has submitted project reports without signature and got a positive assessment.


It will be better to submit the project that has been signed by your supervisor.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> They asked me to provide the original university project reports (no mention of color scans). I submitted my project reports & presentation slides and my cdr was approved.
> 
> Nowadays EA ask for project reports of CEs based on academic projects; it’s not a big deal. Go ahead.
> 
> Good Luck.


Do they ask for project report of any practical work such as the construction of a grid station etc?


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

RICTON said:


> It will be better to submit the project that has been signed by your supervisor.


Unfortunately one of my project reports does not have a signature as the original copies were retained at my UNI. I approached my supervisor but he mentioned that the reports get disposed after a year due to space constraints. 

Is it safe to submit the project report without the signature ? Should I submit some additional docs/info while uploading the report.

Thanks much !


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have an Bachelors Degree in E&E Engineering but it is not recognised under any accords. I also have a diploma in the same field. Any suggestions on what I can do with the diploma ?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ND01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an Bachelors Degree in E&E Engineering but it is not recognised under any accords. I also have a diploma in the same field. Any suggestions on what I can do with the diploma ?



Just use your Bachelors to apply to EA for Membership as professional Engineer, because Diploma is lower than Bachelors


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Just use your Bachelors to apply to EA for Membership as professional Engineer, because Diploma is lower than Bachelors


Hi Ricton,

If I submit my Bachelors, I will need to provide a CDR. I don't mind submitting a Diploma as long as I can get an assessment done but how do we go by submitting a Diploma?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

maverickz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EA assessor has asked me for additional information related to 2 of my career episodes. They've asked me to submit color scan of original project report. Has anyone been in a similar situation before ? What all things should I do to make sure my application is not rejected ?


Bro, got your outcome letter?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members when is a case assigned to an assessor in "normal track"? Can someone please mention the timeframe of Engineers Australia? Thank you.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members when is a case assigned to an assessor in "normal track"? Can someone please mention the timeframe of Engineers Australia? Thank you.


I dont remember the time frame but I have applied on 2016 Oct 28 for EA assessment after queries and everything I got positive assessment on 30March 2017.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members when is a case assigned to an assessor in "normal track"? Can someone please mention the timeframe of Engineers Australia? Thank you.


You still haven't received your assessment outcome? 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

majjji said:


> You still haven't received your assessment outcome?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


No, my case has not been assigned to an assessor. Even though I received an email from their representative clearly stating that my case will be assigned to an assessor in 5 business days, and now he is denying everything. In fact, he said that now applications from 1st of November are being processed mine was on the 5th of November. I don't know what is going to happen. I cannot pay for fast track because my application is in the first queue. And fast track will bring it back to the last.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> No, my case has not been assigned to an assessor. Even though I received an email from their representative clearly stating that my case will be assigned to an assessor in 5 business days, and now he is denying everything. In fact, he said that now applications from 1st of November are being processed mine was on the 5th of November. I don't know what is going to happen. I cannot pay for fast track because my application is in the first queue. And fast track will bring it back to the last.


Oh I see. Then all you can do is just sit back and wait. I have also been waiting for more than 2 months now after CO assignment on my visa application and heard nothing. They have their own criterion when it comes to skills assessment or visa application. So, the only thing we can do is to wait and wait and wait. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

majjji said:


> Oh I see. Then all you can do is just sit back and wait. I have also been waiting for more than 2 months now after CO assignment on my visa application and heard nothing. They have their own criterion when it comes to skills assessment or visa application. So, the only thing we can do is to wait and wait and wait. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that is really unfortunate. I can understand the feeling.


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Bro, got your outcome letter?


Yes. I got a positive outcome on Friday. But I did't get an email from them. I can see the outcome as 'Competent' with the ANSZCO code in my application dashboard.


Thanks for all the help guys !


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

maverickz said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Bro, got your outcome letter?
> ...


Good to hear. Exactly what I thought. 

If you check your application status, it’ll say “outcome granted” and I think it’s possible to download the outcome letter even though you didn’t receive any email. 

Good Luck!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Engineers Australia is asking for my project report. As my cdr's are based on experience and the project on which I worked on was a Government Project and they can't share it with employees. Please tell me what to do in this situation. Some people were telling me that if I don't provide the project report they will assess me as an Engineer Technologist and I dont want that. Please guide me .


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Engineers Australia is asking for my project report. As my cdr's are based on experience and the project on which I worked on was a Government Project and they can't share it with employees. Please tell me what to do in this situation. Some people were telling me that if I don't provide the project report they will assess me as an Engineer Technologist and I dont want that. Please guide me .


Ah that's tough. You may start by telling them the truth but it's very unlikely that they will accept it. Whatever you do, start making a 4th career episode from your experience as back up. I think in the end, the matter will get resolved by submitting a 4th career episode in replacement of that one if you are lucky enough.
Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bexsingh (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi all, I submitted my CDR assessment with EA and got the below mentioned queries:
1. You only submitted Form26AS for FY(2011-2012). Please submit high quality colour scans of your Form26AS covering this whole period of employment.

2. Please provide high quality colour scans of your Employees Provident Fund Statement with employer details and monthly contribution.

Failure to provide the required documents, this employment will not be recorded.

Please suggest the way forward if I am unable to provide the PF details as I am currently in Chandigarh and my previous employer was in Mumbai and they are not helping me in this matter.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Bexsingh said:


> Hi all, I submitted my CDR assessment with EA and got the below mentioned queries:
> 1. You only submitted Form26AS for FY(2011-2012). Please submit high quality colour scans of your Form26AS covering this whole period of employment.
> 
> 2. Please provide high quality colour scans of your Employees Provident Fund Statement with employer details and monthly contribution.
> ...


Are you getting your experience assessed bro? Or is it just for MSA?


----------



## Bexsingh (Dec 24, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Bexsingh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I submitted my CDR assessment with EA and got the below mentioned queries:
> ...


 Yes bro both of them


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Bexsingh said:


> Yes bro both of them


What happens if they dont record that employment? Do you have any CDR episode based on this employment?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anibina (Dec 24, 2018)

maverickz said:


> Is it necessary to submit project reports with the signature ? I know this may depend on the case officer assessing your case, but just wanted to know whether someone has submitted project reports without signature and got a positive assessment.


can you tell what is the project reports ? it means what i have submitted as a CDR that has to make as project report with signature of some of my project manager? please reply


----------



## anibina (Dec 24, 2018)

*ITR documents requirement*

Hi,
anyone can tell please that i have only three years of ITR receipt among my 6 years of experience in india. and now i am working in gulf country here i dont need to apay any tax; so what proof can i show for the gulf? and 2nd qusetion is is it oh to submit 3 years ITR receipt among 8 years of experience because i hav not filled up ITR for last 2 years before coming to Gulf.
please suggest me..
thanks


----------



## anibina (Dec 24, 2018)

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Fast track service can give you outcome in 20 days or so while normal service can take over 3 months. May be a little delay due to Christmas vacation.
> Note: This time is to get it assigned to case assessor, if there is any additional document required than add on time from that time
> ...


please tell that why it got refused? for 489 is any reasons?


----------



## Bexsingh (Dec 24, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Bexsingh said:
> 
> 
> > Yes bro both of them
> ...


.
If they don't record that employment then I will come down 5+ experience with 7 each. Also, none of my CDR's are from that time period.


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have a query regarding CDR submission. After prepared the CDR documents in the Word format. 
Need to convert to PDF from Word OR take the printout of the CDR , then scan & submit.

Could you please help. 
Thanks for your assistance. 
BR// NAGA


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Bexsingh said:


> .
> If they don't record that employment then I will come down 5+ experience with 7 each. Also, none of my CDR's are from that time period.


I was asking that because in my case, I didn't get RSA from EA as I knew even after you get RSA from EA, DHA / DIBP perform their own verification of your experience at the time of visa application.
It appears to me that you have three options.

1. Ask form your employer on email about PF statement. If they don't want to give, request them to at least reply the same on email that they can't issue PF statement and use that email as a proof that you tried but not succeeded. Seems to me that they need that document to verify that you actually did work in that company and haven't forged your documents. In this case, 3rd party evidences come handy. In replacement of PF, you may use bank statement highlighting the transaction of salary disbursal from your company and try to convince EA. Income Tax returns, Insurance forms and Bank statements are considered as strong evidences. Try to provide these docs.

2. Ask EA to deduct the experience and give you outcome letter. Lodge EOI and in the meanwhile collect strong documentary evidences for your experiences from past companies in the light of the problem you faced with EA. While you submit visa application, upload all those evidences, the case officer may approve your application without further asking for documents.

3. Ask EA to only perform MSA and withdraw from doing RSA. Then follow the procedure as mentioned in option 2.

Following option 2 or 3 will give you some more time to complete your documentation without delaying your overall process of PR.

Option 1 is recommended from me.

Hope it helps.

(I am no expert at these things. I just give my opinions.)


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

anibina said:


> can you tell what is the project reports ? it means what i have submitted as a CDR that has to make as project report with signature of some of my project manager? please reply


If your career episodes are from projects done while you were studying in university, than EA asks for those project reports which are signed by your project supervisors at university.
If career episodes are from industrial experience after you got the job, no project reports are required.
In short project reports are the final reports of the projects done during your study period at university.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

anibina said:


> Hi,
> anyone can tell please that i have only three years of ITR receipt among my 6 years of experience in india. and now i am working in gulf country here i dont need to apay any tax; so what proof can i show for the gulf? and 2nd qusetion is is it oh to submit 3 years ITR receipt among 8 years of experience because i hav not filled up ITR for last 2 years before coming to Gulf.
> please suggest me..
> thanks


I have heard that even if you have not paid Income Tax because you had lower salary than income tax threshold, you can get Income tax receipts with 0 tax payment. Consult a good tax lawyer about it, he will help. For gulf, bank statements and insurance forms should do but I am not sure.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

NAGA.FLY.AUSIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding CDR submission. After prepared the CDR documents in the Word format.
> Need to convert to PDF from Word OR take the printout of the CDR , then scan & submit.
> ...


I submitted my CEs and CPD in word format. I don't think there's any need to convert them into pdf or scan.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Are there any stages for assessment in EA just like in ACS?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Are there any stages for assessment in EA just like in ACS?


No, just changes in your application status.

Paid -> Queued for assessment-> Assessment in progress-> Outcome granted.


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my MSA CDR application on 6th of Sept 2018 but I havent received results from them yet. I emailed them 3 times and they said I should receive my outcome soon.
Does anybody has same problem with so much delay?


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Is it fast track or normal? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

yap I did fast track


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Why did it take so long? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

I dont know. Does anyone have similar experience?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

redpill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my MSA CDR application on 6th of Sept 2018 but I havent received results from them yet. I emailed them 3 times and they said I should receive my outcome soon.
> Does anybody has same problem with so much delay?


Can we please know what’s the current application status?


----------



## 3dnan (Feb 2, 2019)

I submitted mine on 29/01/2019.
Fast Track
Washington Accord (no additional assessment) 
Positive outcome on 03/02/2019.

Today I completed my experience assessment documents and submitted it to EA. Let's hope this goes fast and smooth! 



Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie111 (Jan 11, 2019)

3dnan said:


> I submitted mine on 29/01/2019.
> Fast Track
> Washington Accord (no additional assessment)
> Positive outcome on 03/02/2019.
> ...


Let us know when you receive outcome on RSEA.


----------



## 3dnan (Feb 2, 2019)

anibina said:


> Hi,
> 
> anyone can tell please that i have only three years of ITR receipt among my 6 years of experience in india. and now i am working in gulf country here i dont need to apay any tax; so what proof can i show for the gulf? and 2nd qusetion is is it oh to submit 3 years ITR receipt among 8 years of experience because i hav not filled up ITR for last 2 years before coming to Gulf.
> 
> ...


If depends which gulf country, Saudi Arabia you can provide Iqama copies and muqeem papers with translation (sponsor will be mentioned there)

UAE you can provide labor card I think.

From what I understood, just get as many documents as you can. EA are aware that there is no tax in gulf region. 

Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dnan (Feb 2, 2019)

charlie111 said:


> Let us know when you receive outcome on RSEA.


Got it in less today 12 hours (positive one as well)! 
I think my fast track from initial application was still on place when I applied for the RSEA. 

I am over the moon  

Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Altruists, 
I am new here so I am asking a silly question that is, if EA assessed someone as a telecommunications technologist but he gets full points for education and experiences then, what kind of impact it can make in invitation? Suppose, long waiting for invitation or other issues? TIA for your kind reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheetalshahare (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello,

Can deploma in mechanical engineering with 4 years of working experience apply for Australian PR?
Please guide me through the process.
Please help me out.
If this is not a right group please notify me.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex89 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi all,
I am working in Qatar as an electrical engineer.
In my previous company, I had salary payment delays. Payments are not regular and sometimes half month salary and sometimes two months’ salaries are credit to account. 
Is there any way to include that experience?
Will it be a problem during skill assessment and visa lodging since they require bank statement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dnan (Feb 2, 2019)

Alex89 said:


> Hi all,
> I am working in Qatar as an electrical engineer.
> In my previous company, I had salary payment delays. Payments are not regular and sometimes half month salary and sometimes two months’ salaries are credit to account.
> Is there any way to include that experience?
> ...


Hi Alex,

As long as you get the experience letter and salary pay slips (not the actual bank transaction). You will be alright.

Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex89 (Feb 10, 2019)

3dnan said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> As long as you get the experience letter and salary pay slips (not the actual bank transaction). You will be alright.
> 
> Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk




Thank you for reply.

How about visa lodging stage? Won’t they ask bank statements? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex89 (Feb 10, 2019)

Alex89 said:


> Hi all,
> I am working in Qatar as an electrical engineer.
> In my previous company, I had salary payment delays. Payments are not regular and sometimes half month salary and sometimes two months’ salaries are credit to account.
> Is there any way to include that experience?
> ...




And In my current company first two months of the salary is paid by Cheque. All other salaries are through bank. 
Can I submit the copy of Cheque with the salary slip as an evidence for those two months salary payment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robin reyes (Feb 23, 2019)

I lodged my MSA CDR and RSEA as Mechanical Engineer ANSCO 233512 last January 24, 2019, and got a positive outcome last February 21, 2019, on the fast track. It was qued for 17 days and was assessed in 3 days.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

hey alex..how did u certify ur documents here in qatar?


----------



## Alex89 (Feb 10, 2019)

umair_rox said:


> hey alex..how did u certify ur documents here in qatar?




Hi Umair
Which documents are you referring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

robin reyes said:


> I lodged my MSA CDR and RSEA as Mechanical Engineer ANSCO 233512 last January 24, 2019, and got a positive outcome last February 21, 2019, on the fast track. It was qued for 17 days and was assessed in 3 days.


Could you please list the documents for RSEA for mechanical engineer?


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

alex are you right now in qatar??


----------



## charlie111 (Jan 11, 2019)

EA assessor asked for bank statement but I was paid in cash. What do I do?


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

I have applied for engineers Australia skills assessment on Feb 8 today morning I have received a reply from them that the career epsidoes given do not support outcome as chemical engineer. I was asked to submit 2 new episodes. However they gave me two other options as well to take engineering technologist ( which is a disaster) or take plant and production engineer ( the cut off for this is currently 70 points so not bad the same for a chemical engineer as well ). Now my worry is will my experience be considered as relevant if choose to go with plant and production engineer. I have spoken to them at length regarding the same and I am attaching a screenshot of my assessors reply. According to my interpretation my current experience could be considered as relevant employment if I give all the docs mentioned in the booklet. 

Kindly advise if my work experience would be relevant or not. 

Points split up

PTE 20

DEGREE 15

My age is 24, so 25 points will turn 25 this July so it will become 30 then.

Work Experience after this May I will get points for 3 years








Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Can anyone please suggest if CE's , CPD and SS need to be directly uploaded in the PDF in which it s prepared or scanned colored pdf to be submitted to EA application.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone please suggest if CE's , CPD and SS need to be directly uploaded in the PDF in which it s prepared or scanned colored pdf to be submitted to EA application.


Hi Divyesh,

It has to be submitted as PDF. You dont have to scan them as EA need to check for plagiarism.

Thanks,
Dragon


----------



## bonur (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi all, 

Do you have any idea what is the current time frame for the assessment outcome for fast track applicants? 
I saw an announcement on EA website in Migration Announcements which is 

"Due to the high demand request for Fast Track service, Engineers Australia has to extend its Fast Track processing timeframe. From 1st April 2018, the Fast Track applications will be assigned to an assessor for processing within 20 working days."

The date is 2018, but is it still valid? I lodged my application 17 business day ago. I tend to wait until 20th day, and if there won't be anything, I will probably call them. However, first I'd like to ask you guys. Especially, the ones who have recently got any response from them. 

thanks


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

bonur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you have any idea what is the current time frame for the assessment outcome for fast track applicants?
> I saw an announcement on EA website in Migration Announcements which is
> ...


Hi there!

I received my EA positive assessment in 20 days. Applied for assessment on 31st August, CO asked for taxation documents on 18th Sep. submitted the same on 19th Sep. Got the email of EA Outcome on 20th Sep.

Fast track really does it quicker.

You shall receive the outcome on 20th day from the application date. Keep your nerves calm. This waiting makes you restless, but the satisfaction you get after reading the outcome letter cant be explained with words. Cheers! All the very best to you. Hope to hear the good news soon!

Regards,
Oar


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,

My Wife is about to apply for EA assessment, She has completed done her B Tech in ECE in 2009 with no experience.
She has prepared her CEs related to Electronics project.
Can anyone please confirm if She should be apply as Professional Engineer(Electronics engr) or Engineering technologist??


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My Wife is about to apply for EA assessment, She has completed done her B Tech in ECE in 2009 with no experience.
> She has prepared her CEs related to Electronics project.
> Can anyone please confirm if She should be apply as Professional Engineer(Electronics engr) or Engineering technologist??


Hi,

I am assuming that your wife has completed Electronics Engineering (ECE), correct me if I am wrong.

I believe you can apply for Professional Engineer. My friend who is an Electrical Engineer with one year experience (not claimed) received his positive EA outcome as Professional Engineer last year.

Regards,
Oar


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Oarjon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am assuming that your wife has completed Electronics Engineering (ECE), correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!!

Yes, She has completed her B. Tech in Electronics and communication engg.

Can you please confirm is there any negative impact of no experience for past approcx 9 years


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Oarjon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


It just says on the Visa application form that "Has the applicant been employed in last 10 years?" In your case that doesn't apply as you are not claiming points for work experience.

If EA certifies you with relevant skill assessment as that of Electronics Engineer then there should not be a problem.

Good luck with the CDRs!

Cheers,
Oar


----------



## krishna090892 (Sep 7, 2017)

*EA Assessment for Electrical Engineer*

Hello everyone,

One of my onshore friend wants to get EA assessment for Professional Engineer (Electrical Engineer). He completed his Bachelors in 2014 in India and during 2015-2018 he pursued MBA from Deakin. 

My question is

1) Whether he is eligible to apply for skills assessment for PE without any relevant experience in Electrical background. (CDR would be based on only projects done in Univ)
2) He was idle for the period 2014-2015 until he joined MBA. Will this have any negative impact for assessment?
3) Currently he is working as a Community Manager and should he include all of the experience in his Resume?

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks & regards,
Krishna


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

krishna090892 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One of my onshore friend wants to get EA assessment for Professional Engineer (Electrical Engineer). He completed his Bachelors in 2014 in India and during 2015-2018 he pursued MBA from Deakin.
> 
> ...


He’s eligible to submit his application as PE but the outcome depends on the quality of the work. 

His resume should have all his details. 

Gap & other stuffs doesn’t matter.


----------



## bonur (Feb 4, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I received my EA positive assessment in 20 days. Applied for assessment on 31st August, CO asked for taxation documents on 18th Sep. submitted the same on 19th Sep. Got the email of EA Outcome on 20th Sep.
> 
> ...


I called EA and ask them the process time as well as the current status of my application. They told me the time frame is 20 business days for fast-track applicants. Besides, they mentioned early next week (5th of April was the 20th business day in my case), I will get either a positive outcome directly or an email consists of questions for further information regarding my application. 

Yep, you're soooo right mate about the satisfaction and the relief that I'll have after the positive result. Unfortunately, time really matters for me, and it's a very important part of PR journey, which cause stress. 

Thank you for your motivating quotes. I'll write here once I have the answer from EA.

Cheers, 
Onur


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

bonur said:


> I called EA and ask them the process time as well as the current status of my application. They told me the time frame is 20 business days for fast-track applicants. Besides, they mentioned early next week (5th of April was the 20th business day in my case), I will get either a positive outcome directly or an email consists of questions for further information regarding my application.
> 
> Yep, you're soooo right mate about the satisfaction and the relief that I'll have after the positive result. Unfortunately, time really matters for me, and it's a very important part of PR journey, which cause stress.
> 
> ...


Did you get it!?


----------



## bonur (Feb 4, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Did you get it!?


Yes mate. I received the positive outcome this week. 
The assessor asked a new photo of mine. I send it and got the document same day.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

bonur said:


> Yes mate. I received the positive outcome this week.
> The assessor asked a new photo of mine. I send it and got the document same day.


Many congratulations to you! Lodge your EOIs as soon as possible and get in the queue.


----------



## Kpankhaniya (Apr 10, 2019)

Hey guys,

I am confused in writing CDR report. I have worked for 3 years and 2 months in one organisation in chemical engineering field. So the problem is that, what should i write in career episode about the responsibility, which, i was handling during my employment period. As there are three career episode to be written, so, how to bifurcate my roles in 3 different career episode. In total of 10 different responsibilities i was handling.

It would be really helpful for me if any one from you can help me in this regards.

Thank you
Kartik Pankhaniya


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Kpankhaniya said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am confused in writing CDR report. I have worked for 3 years and 2 months in one organisation in chemical engineering field. So the problem is that, what should i write in career episode about the responsibility, which, i was handling during my employment period. As there are three career episode to be written, so, how to bifurcate my roles in 3 different career episode. In total of 10 different responsibilities i was handling.
> 
> ...


Explain the skills you used while you were working in your field. Problems that you faced and how you rectified them.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Kpankhaniya said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am confused in writing CDR report. I have worked for 3 years and 2 months in one organisation in chemical engineering field. So the problem is that, what should i write in career episode about the responsibility, which, i was handling during my employment period. As there are three career episode to be written, so, how to bifurcate my roles in 3 different career episode. In total of 10 different responsibilities i was handling.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I can tell you about my episodes and how I planned on writing them. I am an Electrical Engineer with five years plus experience and I chose 'incidences' in my career which actually helped me gain understanding of the field. 

First one was about an Electrical transformer that underwent failure and it was titled as 'Fault finding in a distribution transformer'. Second was about the reduction of unsafe electrical network in a city and third one was about reviewing and enhancing of the earthing system in a city.

I received my positive outcome within 30 days without any query in CDRs. I think you should select three projects in your career in which you were truly involved. Brush them up with the technicality and do a plagiarism check before final submission. For me, the CDR format was given by Engineers Australia, I followed the same.

Good luck.

Regards,
Oar


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi, I have applied for skill assessment (CDR route) for Mechanical Engineer on 24 April via normal process. May I know how much is the processing time for same?

Thanks


----------



## farhad_khan (May 28, 2018)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hi, I have applied for skill assessment (CDR route) for Mechanical Engineer on 24 April via normal process. May I know how much is the processing time for same?
> 
> Thanks


After 9 weeks from the submission date, the process of evaluation of ur CDR will start.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

bonur said:


> Yes mate. I received the positive outcome this week.
> The assessor asked a new photo of mine. I send it and got the document same day.


Congratulations. Do you mind sharing your time lines please.


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985 (Oct 12, 2018)

Can anybody clarify that Bank salary transfer documents can be used as a secondary document as employment evidence rather than tax document? Please reply , it’s urgent to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

sheakimranahmed1985 said:


> Can anybody clarify that Bank salary transfer documents can be used as a secondary document as employment evidence rather than tax document? Please reply , it’s urgent to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Tax document is mandatory document EA is looking apart from bank statement.So try to submit your tax documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kpankhaniya (Apr 10, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> Explain the skills you used while you were working in your field. Problems that you faced and how you rectified them.



Thank you for your help,

So as I said, I was handling in a total of 10 responsibilities. I have divided these 10 responsibilities into 3 career episodes. 3 responsibilities for each career episodes. 

And in these episodes, I described how I used my chemical engineering skills to perform my duties and how I solved the problems using these skills. Am I on right track?

Correct me if I am wrong.

Thank you once again.


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

Kpankhaniya said:


> Thank you for your help,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes correct,make sure to have CE timeline in align with your responsibilities tenure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kpankhaniya (Apr 10, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I can tell you about my episodes and how I planned on writing them. I am an Electrical Engineer with five years plus experience and I chose 'incidences' in my career which actually helped me gain understanding of the field.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot,

I got your point, but, the thing is that I was appointed as a design and proposal engineer. I used to design chemical equipment. So, basically we were receving inquiries and I was designing them according to process design and then proposing it to the client. so there is no particular project which I can write on. That is the reason i have decided to write a career episode on my responsibilities handled.

Is that fine?


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

Kpankhaniya said:


> Thanks a lot,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can demonstrate all this responsibility in different CEs.Choose the topics accordingly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kpankhaniya (Apr 10, 2019)

Sri1_2 said:


> You can demonstrate all this responsibility in different CEs.Choose the topics accordingly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okk, i have prepared the CE as guided by the MSA booklet. But, how can i be assured that i have written it correctly? any idea ? or any reference?

The other thing is of providing employment evidence, I have experience letter mentioning my working period and my job title. The job responsibilities are not mentioned in the experience letter. would that be fine?


----------



## krishna090892 (Sep 7, 2017)

*EA Assessment*

Hey all..

One of my onshore friend has applied for the skills assessment via CDR. All the career episodes were based on the Academic projects and the CO is now asking for the project reports submitted to the university. 

My question is whether he can submit the PDF files of the project report or does he have to send the scan copies of the printed report?

Thanks & Regards,
Krishna


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

krishna090892 said:


> Hey all..
> 
> One of my onshore friend has applied for the skills assessment via CDR. All the career episodes were based on the Academic projects and the CO is now asking for the project reports submitted to the university.
> 
> ...


Krishna.

Let him/her submit the projects in either PDF or word documents, but avoid scanned documents. Before submitting the projects, make sure they are not plagiarized by passing through Turnitin. 
Regards
Erick


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Kpankhaniya said:


> Okk, i have prepared the CE as guided by the MSA booklet. But, how can i be assured that i have written it correctly? any idea ? or any reference?
> 
> The other thing is of providing employment evidence, I have experience letter mentioning my working period and my job title. The job responsibilities are not mentioned in the experience letter. would that be fine?


Hi,

First thing is to get the plagiarism checked from any reliable internet websites or forums.. (My agent did this work but I have heard there are sites that can help in this). I would also suggest making your trusted friends from your stream read it for punctuation and technical jargon, as by the end of third CDR the eyes get tired of reading them again and again. A third perspective helps. Get a proof read done.

Secondly, the employment evidence.. Get these things ready:
1) Payslips (From First Month to Current)
2) Appointment Letter
3) Yearly Appraisal letters, Economic Rise letters, Appreciations Letters
4) Form 16 for each year
5) Form 26AS for each year
6) PF Statement from first month to current
7) Bank Statement with Salary Deposits highlighted
8) Experience Letter (With minimum 10 duties listed on it on company's letter head)

You have to build your case in front of a random Australian citizen who doesn't know you personally and have never spoken to you. S/He is going to assess you purely based on the documents submitted from your end. Building strong and authentic documents is the key. Good luck!

Warm Regards,
Oar


----------



## Kpankhaniya (Apr 10, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Hi,
> 
> First thing is to get the plagiarism checked from any reliable internet websites or forums.. (My agent did this work but I have heard there are sites that can help in this). I would also suggest making your trusted friends from your stream read it for punctuation and technical jargon, as by the end of third CDR the eyes get tired of reading them again and again. A third perspective helps. Get a proof read done.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your help, your detailed reply helped me in getting a clear idea of my doubt.

For the CDR i understood completely. For the documentation part, are all of these 8 documents required compulsorily or it dependes on the assessor?


----------



## jfan (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi all, 
Thanks for a great job here.

I got feedback from Engineer Australia today and I would like to be guided on how to tackle them, most especially the third one.

Here is the Assessor's Feedback
*
1. Please, Provide a high-quality coloured scan of a new passport style photograph
2. The passport identification page does not show sufficient background detail, please provide a new scan of the passport identification page.
3. Please, provide a high-quality colour scan of a new reference letter meeting all the requirements as specified in MSA booklet page 28.*

I understand that I need to send a high-quality scan back to them for feedbacks 1 and 2 but for Feedback 3, the reference letter I sent initially meets all the requirement in the MSA booklet but I didn't send any secondary documents because I am not assessing for relevant skilled assessment for now. What exactly could they be asking for? Can I just rescan the documents required and send back?

Also, I want to ask that since they didn't raise any issue with my report does that mean there are no issues?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Kpankhaniya said:


> Thank you so much for your help, your detailed reply helped me in getting a clear idea of my doubt.
> 
> For the CDR i understood completely. For the documentation part, are all of these 8 documents required compulsorily or it dependes on the assessor?


Hey,

Some of the documents are not compulsory, but leave no excuse for the random person (EA Case Officer) to doubt your claim. I will recommend gathering all the mentioned documents for the employment assessment process of EA. You may take some time to collect these documents as it will help you during the visa filing stage too.

Mind you, once you are through this EA person, which you shall, there is another grumpier random person (Visa Case Officer) who will come into the picture during your Visa Assessment and s/he will definitely ask for all these documents whether mandatory or not. The process is about creating your image in front of them with the help of authentic documents. The more the merrier. Good luck!

Warm Regards,
Oar


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

jfan said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for a great job here.
> 
> I got feedback from Engineer Australia today and I would like to be guided on how to tackle them, most especially the third one.
> ...


Hey,

You have to submit color scans having resolution of at least 300 dpi. Get those documents re-scaned.

I am not sure about the reference letter as i have not seen it but give it a thorough read and compare it with page 28. There should be something missing that's why they have asked for submission of a new one. Maybe contact number or something else..

Warm Regards,
Oar


----------



## Kpankhaniya (Apr 10, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Hey,
> 
> Some of the documents are not compulsory, but leave no excuse for the random person (EA Case Officer) to doubt your claim. I will recommend gathering all the mentioned documents for the employment assessment process of EA. You may take some time to collect these documents as it will help you during the visa filing stage too.
> 
> ...


ok, I got it, and one more question. If I mention my academic project done during my graduation in my CE, which documents regarding the project I have to provide?.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Kpankhaniya said:


> ok, I got it, and one more question. If I mention my academic project done during my graduation in my CE, which documents regarding the project I have to provide?.


Hey,

One of my friend who wrote a CDR on his academic project got asked his Project Report file. You might wanna keep the pdf/word file of the Project report handy if the CO asks.

Warm Regards,
Oar


----------



## jfan (Jan 23, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Hey,
> 
> You have to submit color scans having resolution of at least 300 dpi. Get those documents re-scaned.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for response, Everything seems to be in accordance with page 28 of msa, can I send a copy to you to check for me? 

Thanks


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

jfan said:


> Thanks so much for response, Everything seems to be in accordance with page 28 of msa, can I send a copy to you to check for me?
> 
> Thanks


Sure dude..

I can give you an outsiders perspective on your experience letter.. hit me up in the PM section.

Warm regards,
Oar


----------



## jfan (Jan 23, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Sure dude..
> 
> I can give you an outsiders perspective on your experience letter.. hit me up in the PM section.
> 
> ...


I guess I have to wait till the softwares updates me to an active member before I can send a PM and I need to reply EA asap. Can I drop my mail here and you beep me with yours so I can send it to you?


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

jfan said:


> I guess I have to wait till the softwares updates me to an active member before I can send a PM and I need to reply EA asap. Can I drop my mail here and you beep me with yours so I can send it to you?


Sure


----------



## jfan (Jan 23, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Sure


Positing email is also not allowed until I have 5 post or greater, I am almost there
Thanks a lot. 

I will get back once I am allowed to either pm or post a mail.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jfan said:


> Positing email is also not allowed until I have 5 post or greater, I am almost there
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I will get back once I am allowed to either pm or post a mail.


Posting personal email addresses is not allowed on Expat Forum.

_*Inappropriate content* : Forum members agree not to post or link to content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity or otherwise violates any laws or where the intent is disruptive to the functioning of the forum. *Personal contact information should not be posted on the message boards for your own personal safety and will be removed.*_

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594


----------



## jfan (Jan 23, 2019)

kaju said:


> Posting personal email addresses is not allowed on Expat Forum.
> 
> _*Inappropriate content* : Forum members agree not to post or link to content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity or otherwise violates any laws or where the intent is disruptive to the functioning of the forum. *Personal contact information should not be posted on the message boards for your own personal safety and will be removed.*_


Noted. Thanks


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

I am in the process of EA skills assessment right now. I used fast track option to speed up the process. As I understand, last week, EA started looking into my application, as I got a message in which I am asked to provide new reference letters. I sent the new letters last Thursday. 
How long does it normally take for EA to come with the result after they start working with the application, provided that there are no more questions and issues? How long will they be reading the CDR? Days? Weeks?


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

lemxam said:


> I am in the process of EA skills assessment right now. I used fast track option to speed up the process. As I understand, last week, EA started looking into my application, as I got a message in which I am asked to provide new reference letters. I sent the new letters last Thursday.
> How long does it normally take for EA to come with the result after they start working with the application, provided that there are no more questions and issues? How long will they be reading the CDR? Days? Weeks?


Hey,

I received my EA Outcome on 30th day from the fee payment date under fast track. The assessor asked me for the taxation documents on 28th day, I replied with the documents on 29th day and received positive assessment on 30th day.

However, each case is different and depending upon the documents we submit, there can be some additional checks that an assessor might perform.

You may send them a mail or call them, if your application is taking too long from the promised timeline under fast track.

Warm regards,
Oar


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

Oarjon said:


> Hey,
> 
> I received my EA Outcome on 30th day from the fee payment date under fast track. The assessor asked me for the taxation documents on 28th day, I replied with the documents on 29th day and received positive assessment on 30th day.
> 
> ...




It’s taken more than 1.5months for me after query.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Sri1_2 said:


> It’s taken more than 1.5months for me after query.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey,

You may contact them and inquire casually about tentative time-frame for your case's outcome..

I have read people doing so on this thread earlier.

Warm Regards,
Oar


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Sri1_2 said:


> It’s taken more than 1.5months for me after query.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Because they are asking for more information?


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

lemxam said:


> Because they are asking for more information?




For me it’s not that much but taken time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hazelgrayson (May 9, 2019)

Generally it takes 4-6 weeks for the Australian PR (CDR Route) to get approved and to reach at your doorstep. There might be some issues in your case as you got your CID number. You must need to re-verify it online or consult to some immigration consultant for much better guidance.


----------



## jfan (Jan 23, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> Hey,
> 
> You have to submit color scans having resolution of at least 300 dpi. Get those documents re-scaned.
> 
> ...


I rescanned all the documents I was asked to rescan to meet 600dpi and I got a positive assessment the following day. Thanks Oarjon.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

I submitted my CDR on April 13. Fast track. Last week, I was asked for additional documents. I sent it on May 16th. No reply after that. Status: assessment in progress.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,



Got the feedback today from EA case assessor for my wife's EA application as follows: 



1.University reports need to be submitted for each CE. 


2. Please provide what works have you done after graduation in 2009 and update CV accordingly. 




My Wife has applied for EA assessment as engineering technologist. She has completed done her B Tech in ECE in 2009 but having IT experience which we have not shown in her resume and not shown in EA assessment application as well.
She has prepared her CEs related to Electronics project.




She will be able to provide project reports as she is having the same with her!!




Kindly guide for 2nd point what should be mentioned in the same, whether she should show IT experience or should mention only trainings/Seminar/Wokshops/Self study as per written in CPD .



Experts , Kindly throw some light on the same!!



Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey,

For the 1st point:
I am assuming that the CDRs were based on the project your wife did during her engineering. You need to submit the project report in word or pdf, but before sending it to EA, do a plagiarism check from your consultant or any reliable internet websites. That shall be enough.

For the 2nd point:
I am not pretty sure. You probably would not wanna lie to the EA by saying that she was unemployed and showing her IT Experience can be tricky. I will suggest checking with a MARA Agent for this.. do not take any chance with this.

Warm regards,
Oar


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Oarjon said:


> Hey,
> 
> For the 1st point:
> I am assuming that the CDRs were based on the project your wife did during her engineering. You need to submit the project report in word or pdf, but before sending it to EA, do a plagiarism check from your consultant or any reliable internet websites. That shall be enough.
> ...


Thanks for your reply Oarjon!!

Can anyone else pls throw some light as i dont have any contact with any of MARA agent!!

If anyone have, pls ask on my behalf

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Friends,

Can anyone , please guide on the same!!


----------



## bonur (Feb 4, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can anyone , please guide on the same!!


Update your CV

and

You can provide an employment letter indicating your employment in 2009 as well as including your duties/responsibilities. In addition to the letter, attach an evidence document from a 3rd party regarding your employment in 2009.

Please keep in mind this is my opinion. I suggest you to ask case officer and/or a MARA agent for more information.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

It has been over a week since I sent the requested additional documents. Still no reply? Should I be worried?


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Unfortunately 'fast-track' service only guarantees the assignment of a case officer within 20 days. not necessarily the processing, as indicated on the website: 
"Remember, you can reduce this turnaround time and have your application *assigned *to a case officer in *20 working days* with the fast track service"

I had opted for fast-track service as well and was requested for additional information. I got my outcome 11 working days after providing additional information and there was no other communication between these events.

You may send them a status inquiry email, but it will just give you a generic response.
_Regularly updated advice on the dates of applications currently being processed can be sought by* sending us a blank status email request*. You will receive an automatic response._

I don't think there is much you can do at this point except wait. I hope this helps.

Good luck!



lemxam said:


> It has been over a week since I sent the requested additional documents. Still no reply? Should I be worried?


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Also, one thing I am wondering about. If EA cuts my work experience for some reason, can department of home affairs have different opinion about years of experience, if i provide with additional evidence? Or would they just look at the EA outcome letter and their evaluation on how many years of relevant work experience i have?

Why i am asking is because EA asked to provide reference letter for some a job that I had at a consultancy company. I replied to them that the company does not exist anymore and asked them to advise me on what other evidence I should provide then. I am afraid, they will not reply to my question but just cut these 6 months work experience.


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

AFAIK EA's evaluation is only a guideline for DoHA. And DoHA will do their own verification (so their evaluation may be different from that of EA). 

Do you have payslips, bank statements with salary credit, or other documents to validate this employment?

Even if DoHA doesn't actually make a call the company because it is closed, you may still require proof of said employment to validate that experience - in the form of pay slips, employment letters, etc. It is hard to say whether those 6 months will be considered without evidence to support it.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help 

Good luck!




lemxam said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Also, one thing I am wondering about. If EA cuts my work experience for some reason, can department of home affairs have different opinion about years of experience, if i provide with additional evidence? Or would they just look at the EA outcome letter and their evaluation on how many years of relevant work experience i have?
> 
> Why i am asking is because EA asked to provide reference letter for some a job that I had at a consultancy company. I replied to them that the company does not exist anymore and asked them to advise me on what other evidence I should provide then. I am afraid, they will not reply to my question but just cut these 6 months work experience.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

I have pay slips, work contract, tax papers. All these except for reference letter from that employer.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

lemxam said:


> I have pay slips, work contract, tax papers. All these except for reference letter from that employer.


Lemxam,
You may take the legal route i.e. submitting the affidavit regarding the task and duties in your company. I guess somebody needs to notarize it and it can be work as tasks and duties for your shut-down company.
If you have sufficient experience under your belt then you can skip this as EA looks for only 8 years of relevant experience out of the last 10 years.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,

EA Case assessor asked to submit University reports for each CE.

Do we need to submit scanned copies of project reports signed by college or direct original PDF of project reports need to be submitted.

Please suggest

Many thanks.!!


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> EA Case assessor asked to submit University reports for each CE.
> 
> ...


If you’ve got original hardcopy with seal & signatures, please scan & submit them. 

If the case officer didn’t specifically asked for them, you may submit the original pdf files.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Anyone advise please.
Last time I heard from EA was a month ago. They asked me to provide additional documents. And I did. And then silence. Do I need to worry?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

lemxam said:


> Anyone advise please.
> Last time I heard from EA was a month ago. They asked me to provide additional documents. And I did. And then silence. Do I need to worry?


Usually after submitting the additional documents, they provide their decision with in a week or so. Though, some case may take more time depending on complexity of the case. No harm in following up.


----------



## Ummehuzaifa (Jun 29, 2019)

civil said:


> The general supporting documents required for assessment are following;
> 
> - Passport size photograph. (2"x2").
> - Scanned original of transcript.
> ...


hello, do we also need registration certificate from the Engineering council in Pakistan?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Ummehuzaifa said:


> hello, do we also need registration certificate from the Engineering council in Pakistan?


Yes. It's required. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthick1988 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello friends,

Could you please answer this query for my friend?

My friend submitted an EOI in January 2019 after getting a positive assessment as Electronics Engineer. He now received another positive skills assessment as Telecom Engineer.

Can he change his January EOI to Telecom Engineer without changing the DOE? Is it OK if the skills assessment date is after the Date of Effect?

Please help!

Thanks.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

karthick1988 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Could you please answer this query for my friend?
> 
> ...


I don't think DOE will be same if he changes his occupation. 
The new/revised DOE for new ANZSCO code will be when he will change it.
Better to create another EOI so both EOIs will be valid with different codes.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

karthick1988 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Could you please answer this query for my friend?
> 
> ...


Definitely it will impact and look like that EOI is lodged before skills assessment which any candidate would want to avoid. *DOE will only change if there is any change in points.*

Better suggestion is to lodge a new EOI for Telecom Engineer and wait for the invite. Keep both the EOIs.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Ummehuzaifa said:


> hello, do we also need registration certificate from the Engineering council in Pakistan?


Certainly not. I got my assessment done in Telecom Engineering without PEC registration. Mandatory Docs are:-


Transcript
Degree
Experience Certificates (Job Description + HR both)


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

lemxam said:


> Anyone advise please.
> Last time I heard from EA was a month ago. They asked me to provide additional documents. And I did. And then silence. Do I need to worry?


Same happened to me. My CO asked for additional docs then I submitted and then silence. I emailed them and they said it usually takes around 4-5 weeks after additional docs. Then after 5 weeks I emailed them again and they shared my positive outcome right after 1 hour same day.


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello friends, do we need English score to apply for EOI? I have IELTs score but in speaking it's 6, and in L,W, R it is 7 ... I will give another exam to score 7each...

My question bis can I apply for EOI at this score and update the English score later

Thanks


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hello friends, do we need English score to apply for EOI? I have IELTs score but in speaking it's 6, and in L,W, R it is 7 ... I will give another exam to score 7each...
> 
> My question bis can I apply for EOI at this score and update the English score later
> 
> Thanks


You can. Once you obtain your new results you can update EOI and claim the additional points. Your DOE will also update when you change points.


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello friends,

While applying for EOI, can I include my mother and wife? What all are the documents required for the same.

Thanks


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

I have applied for production and plant engineer ANZCOO 233513.


My question is what is the assessing authority to choose and what would be reference or receipt number?

Attaching snip for reference


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

PhysioRuchi said:


> I have applied for production and plant engineer ANZCOO 233513.
> 
> 
> My question is what is the assessing authority to choose and what would be reference or receipt number?
> ...


You don't choose assessing authority. For your ANSZCO code, its Engineers Australia. Check below:
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00278

Once you get the outcome from EA, there will be a reference no. at the top right side of the outcome letter.

You cannot include your mother in your visa application. Its just a spouse and kids.


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

While applying for visa 190 for state nomination, do I need to do anything before applying it in EOI or I just have to select visa 190 and select any state?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Guys, 
A basic question for my friend. Does he need to provide roles and responsibility document for MSA (no RSA). He can provide appointment letter, salary slips, bank statement but couldn't get roles and responsibility document in company letter head. Please advise whether it is mandatory for MSA. Any help is appreciated


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys,
> A basic question for my friend. Does he need to provide roles and responsibility document for MSA (no RSA). He can provide appointment letter, salary slips, bank statement but couldn't get roles and responsibility document in company letter head. Please advise whether it is mandatory for MSA. Any help is appreciated


Any advice for the above question please


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

jeyam_555 said:


> Any advice for the above question please




Roles and respo on co. letter is must for EA assessment. Not sure if EA will accept statutory declaration along with other documents.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

jeyam_555 said:


> Any advice for the above question please


If you are being assessed under one of the accords, and only having your qualification assessed then you would not need to provide any work experience documentation.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys, he is not assessed through any accords. I will advise him to try to get R&R document. Since he is working in middle east, he finds difficult to get the document


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Cdr assessment - engineers australia*

Hi,

I'm Jay Joshi from India. I and my wife are trying to immigrate to Australia as skilled immigrants. 

I am a Mechanical Engineer and I've already accomplished my CDR+RSA assessment through Engineers Australia. 

My wife will the secondary applicant in our application. She has done Masters (Major) in Technology - Mechanical (CAD-CAM) & Bachelor in Engineering - Production Engineer.

As far as I'm aware, she will need to provide English competency (e.g. IELTS 6.0, etc.) and qualification assessment. 

She is an Engineer, but by profession she is a professor. She has taught in two different engineering colleges since 2009. Her bachelor's degree is of Production Engineer, but as she has worked as a Professor, her work responsibilities are quite different from a field production engineer (different from the defined standards of Production Engineer mentioned in several Australian websites). However, she only require CDR assessment, hence I believe her work experience wouldn't be a concern for evaluation. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Please someone suggest whether to get her assessment from EA or any other body. I have heard that University Tutor/ Lecturer has to provide assessment through VETASSESS. However, I believe this could have been the case if she was a primary applicant. Not sure though. Please suggest. 

2. In addition, she would like to base her career episodes on the projects, training, and other tasks that she performed during her graduation and post graduation education. Please suggest if it advisable. If possible, please also suggest if there is any specific detail that she should/must mention in her career episodes. If someone could share their own career episodes based on their college projects/training that it would be much more helpful. 

Please help.

Jay


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Jay Joshi from India. I and my wife are trying to immigrate to Australia as skilled immigrants.
> 
> ...


Jay,
It depends on under what ANZSCO code she is going to claim the points. DHA website has mentioned assessing body for each ANZSCO code. 
What I understand Roles and responsibilities are key over the qualification for the positive assessment. If she would like to write CDR based on her graduation then she might be assessed as Mechanical/Production engineer by EA but not sure if they will consider her experience as ME/PE in which case you can't claim the points.
Check DHA website as start point and also, consult MARA agent if you can. There are many in UAE.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Jay Joshi from India. I and my wife are trying to immigrate to Australia as skilled immigrants.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Please write a cdr based on her academic projects & apply as Engineering Technologist. You’ll get a positive skills assessment from EA.

Score 6.0 band each in Ielts or 50 each in PTE. English test is done too. 

This will fetch 5 points for spouse now & 10 points after nov 16, 2019.

Easy & simple. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi all,
One of my friend worked in Dubai, and finding difficult to get documents for EA. He has offer letter, VISA copies and trying to get payslips and resignation letter. What is the minimum document requirement to clear EA, anyone with middle east experience, please advise


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

I am thankful to all for their kind replies. I also checked with EA, and they've asked me to provide CDR along with 3 career episodes, CPD, and Summary Statement for my wife's successful assessment. 

CDR is supposed to be based on her academic projects during B.Engg. Is anyone here has applied CDR assessment based on their academic engineering projects? If anyone has then please suggest. I'd like to have an idea regarding this. 

Jay:


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi all,
> One of my friend worked in Dubai, and finding difficult to get documents for EA. He has offer letter, VISA copies and trying to get payslips and resignation letter. What is the minimum document requirement to clear EA, anyone with middle east experience, please advise


Your location does not govern what documents required. Check the thread above where Jay has posted the requirement.
Key are CDRs, R&R letter, academics certificates, employment record (salary, taxation etc)


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks aswinputhenveettil. Are you an Engineer?


----------



## Hi105 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Engineers Australia - Professional Engineer*

Hi,
My friend is about to file for Engineers Australia assessment to be assessed as Professional engineer.
He has done is civil engineering bachelor from India and has a total of 3 years professional experience.
He has prepared 3 career episodes based on his professional experience of three years.
His questions are as follows:

Does he need to file via CDR pathway or any accord (Washington accord, Sydney accord etc) to get assessed as a professional engineer. MSA booklet shows if someone is applying via accord pathways, they don't need to provide CDR. Am i right?

If one is not applying via CDR pathway, then how will EA assess him as a professional engineer?

How many points can he claim while filing for PR visa if he is indeed assessed as professional engineer by EA?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi105 said:


> Hi,
> My friend is about to file for Engineers Australia assessment to be assessed as Professional engineer.
> He has done is civil engineering bachelor from India and has a total of 3 years professional experience.
> He has prepared 3 career episodes based on his professional experience of three years.
> ...


If the qualification is accredited under the Signatory’s (Accords) listing, u don't have to write a CDR, as u follow the accords pathway.

If the degree is not registered u will have to apply through the CDR pathway.

Points will depend on English score, Age, relevant experience, degrees, etc.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

I am a chartered engineer registered with the UK Engineering Council. Is there a special pathway for migration assessment? Or do I have to go through skill assessment like everyone else?


As far as I know, Australia and the UK have signed the International Professional Engineers Agreement

https://www.theiet.org/career/profe...stration/international-professional-engineer/


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denominator said:


> I am a chartered engineer registered with the UK Engineering Council. Is there a special pathway for migration assessment? Or do I have to go through skill assessment like everyone else?
> 
> 
> As far as I know, Australia and the UK have signed the International Professional Engineers Agreement
> ...


Give your Anzsco code


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Give your Anzsco code


233411 Electronics Engineer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denominator said:


> I am a chartered engineer registered with the UK Engineering Council. Is there a special pathway for migration assessment? Or do I have to go through skill assessment like everyone else?
> 
> 
> As far as I know, Australia and the UK have signed the International Professional Engineers Agreement
> ...


Are you a member of any of these ?

UK
The Institution of Chemical Engineers (IChemE)
The Institution of Civil Engineers (ICE)
The Chartered Institution of Building Engineers (CIBSE)
The Institution of Marine Engineering, Science and Technology (IMarEST)
The Institution of Mechanical Engineers (IMechE)
The Royal Aeronautical Society (RAeS)
The Royal Institution of Naval Architects (RINA)
The Institution of Structural Engineers (IStructE)
The Institution of Engineering and Technology (IET)

Cheers


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Are you a member of any of these ?
> 
> UK
> The Institution of Chemical Engineers (IChemE)
> ...


I'm a member of IET. I obtained my C.Eng through IET.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I just want let everyone know that if you want to work in Australia as professional engineer (electrical, mechanical, civil) especially in Victoria don't get fall into the engineering technologist scam. Since when I came here and started doing job in my engineering field a new law has come into effect stating that all engineers to be registered with engineers Australia as a professional engineer. And if I apply for membership they can only give as an engineering technologist as per migration skills assessment which is not the eligibility for working as a professional engineer. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi All, I am applying for skill assessment for Electronic Engineer. I have 4 year B.Tech degree as Electronic Engineer. I have been working in a Bank which is not related to my Studies. I am planning to get my qualifications assessed. I don’t want to get work assessed as its irrelevant. I have a few questions. 

1. Do I have to submit a resume? If yes, what should be the job duties and responsibilities?

2. Do I have to submit CE? If yes should it be related to the college projects I did?

3. Do I have to submit CPD, Summary Statement?

4. How do I check whether I should submit Standard CDR or Washington Accord? I have completed my studies in 2016. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, how long does EA take to assess under Accredited Australian Qualification pathway?


----------



## Nee_75 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi,

I am planning for EA Assessment under Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311 but my Degree is EEE (Electrical and Electronics Engineering). While I prepare my CDR's, it will be purely based on Electrical Engineering. Will I face any issues from EA as there is difference between the name of my Degree and ANZSCO. Thanks


----------



## skprasad7 (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re-write CE and submit original reports*

Hi Everyone, 
I have applied for assessment for professional engineer via CDR pathway and my CDR's are based on my projects during my Master's Education. I got a reply from the CO which states:

1. The career episodes you have presented provides insufficient details of the engineering work personally undertaken by you and do not demonstrate your competencies as a Professional Engineer. The episodes are too general and lack any depth in terms of engineering/technical details. It is not sufficient to merely describe what you did, but you have to describe how you did it.

2. Focus on how you applied your engineering knowledge and skills in the nominated occupation. That is, state - what you did and describe - how you did it in a logical order, emphasising your own personal role
should be presented in 'Personal Engineering Activity' part of the episode, and should clearly illustrate how you addressed the competency units and elements required for Professional Engineer.

3. Please elaborate and include sufficient technical details e.g. design parameters, design calculations, diagrams, design models, simulations, analysis, results, etc. but do not provide excessive.

4. Please rewrite and resubmit this career episodes, emphasising your professional engineering competencies in more detail. Kindly refer to pages 31 - 36 of the MSA booklet 2018 regarding the competency units & elements required for Professional Engineer.

5. Please provide all three academic project reports original MS word file or high-quality coloured PDF document used in the episodes. Do not provide scanned PDF document or black & white scans. 

Q1. I was just wondering if this is a standard process for asking to re-write and submit original reports or is it because they have found a plagiarism issue?
Q2. How do I proceed with replying to these points?

Thank you all for your suggestions in advance.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

Nee_75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning for EA Assessment under Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311 but my Degree is EEE (Electrical and Electronics Engineering). While I prepare my CDR's, it will be purely based on Electrical Engineering. Will I face any issues from EA as there is difference between the name of my Degree and ANZSCO. Thanks


You will not face any issues. My degree is also the same as yours and I did the assessment 4 months back.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

skprasad7 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have applied for assessment for professional engineer via CDR pathway and my CDR's are based on my projects during my Master's Education. I got a reply from the CO which states:
> 
> 1. The career episodes you have presented provides insufficient details of the engineering work personally undertaken by you and do not demonstrate your competencies as a Professional Engineer. The episodes are too general and lack any depth in terms of engineering/technical details. It is not sufficient to merely describe what you did, but you have to describe how you did it.
> ...


Hi,

Q1. This has nothing to do with plagiarism. My wife got exactly the same response as yours except point 5. Provide word file or word converted to pdf (which she did) with the page of your department head signature and college stamp.

Q2. I assume that 3 career episodes are your 3 different projects, provide maximum technical details of the work you did matching to the ANZSCO code roles you are claiming (which you didn't mention). You can add some important design equations, not more (she did the same).

Were you not offered the assessment as Engineering Technologist if you cannot present 'Professional Engineering Activity'?


----------



## skprasad7 (Nov 29, 2018)

VineethViswan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Q1. This has nothing to do with plagiarism. My wife got exactly the same response as yours except point 5. Provide word file or word converted to pdf (which she did) with the page of your department head signature and college stamp.
> 
> ...



Hi Vineeth, 
Thank you very much for your reply.
1. I will provide that. Thank you very much.
2. Yes, they were based on three different projects. I will provide as much technical details as possible. But I am wondering how many words or pages is considered too much for career episodes?

Yes, I was offered the assessment as Engineering Technologist if I cannot present 'Professional Engineering Activity'. 
How did the assessment go with your wife after the reply? Hope she got the assessment she was looking for.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

skprasad7 said:


> Hi Vineeth,
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 1. I will provide that. Thank you very much.
> 2. Yes, they were based on three different projects. I will provide as much technical details as possible. But I am wondering how many words or pages is considered too much for career episodes?
> ...


Around 1500 words are required I believe. It is mentioned in the EA booklet.

My wife re-submitted the CDRs with the necessary change in 2 weeks and the very next day, EA approved her as a Professional Engineer.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

skprasad7 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have applied for assessment for professional engineer via CDR pathway and my CDR's are based on my projects during my Master's Education. I got a reply from the CO which states:
> 
> 1. The career episodes you have presented provides insufficient details of the engineering work personally undertaken by you and do not demonstrate your competencies as a Professional Engineer. The episodes are too general and lack any depth in terms of engineering/technical details. It is not sufficient to merely describe what you did, but you have to describe how you did it.
> ...


You need to show your contribution as an Engineer and not the teamwork or overall project activity.
Its like writing a story where you have resolved the engineering problem using the engineering methods, calculations, analysis, simulation.modelling etc. and show the impact of it on the overall outcome.


----------



## skprasad7 (Nov 29, 2018)

VineethViswan said:


> Around 1500 words are required I believe. It is mentioned in the EA booklet.
> 
> My wife re-submitted the CDRs with the necessary change in 2 weeks and the very next day, EA approved her as a Professional Engineer.


Oh Thank you. Looks like I missed that part. I will have a look at the EA booklet again carefully. 

That's a great outcome and encouraging for me as well. Thanks for the reply Vineeth. Best of luck for the further process.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

skprasad7 said:


> Oh Thank you. Looks like I missed that part. I will have a look at the EA booklet again carefully.
> 
> That's a great outcome and encouraging for me as well. Thanks for the reply Vineeth. Best of luck for the further process.


You too buddy..!


----------



## immadhk (Dec 21, 2019)

*Immad*

hi,



Yesterday I received a response from engineer australia with the query mentioned below.



1.I have identified significant inconsistency between details included in the project reports presented such as experimental details, data and etc., with the chronology claimed in your career episodes.

2. Please give a written explanation addressing this issue with any other documentary evidence that might support your claims.

3. If you fail to provide the requested explanation with in the given time frame or if the explanation is going to be assessed as not satisfactory - this application may be rejected.



I need your suggestion on this that what explanation I have to write and supporting documents.



Please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

immadhk said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems you have submitted career episodes which have information not matching the projects you did. 

What is your ANZSCO?
Did you submit soft copy/s of the projects done in university to EA?


----------



## immadhk (Dec 21, 2019)

*Immad*



mustafa01 said:


> It seems you have submitted career episodes which have information not matching the projects you did.
> 
> What is your ANZSCO?
> Did you submit soft copy/s of the projects done in university to EA?


my anzsco code is 233111 (chemical engineer)

Yes I submitted soft copy of the projects to EA.

Please help me....I dont know what to do?

Should I submit again "summary statement"?because they opened a summary statement option to upload a file or only I have to give the explanation about the matter.

Please also guide me on what explanation I have to give on that scenario.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

immadhk said:


> my anzsco code is 233111 (chemical engineer)
> 
> Yes I submitted soft copy of the projects to EA.
> 
> ...


You need to provide explanation for why did the soft copy of project you submitted did not relate to your career episodes. 

It basically means your career episodes are not based primarily on your project data.

I can only suggest an explanation if I know the cause so, can you tell us why did you wrote career episode like that which do not relate to your projects?

*Off topic: I can understand you are in desperate need of help but Can you please stop spamming everywhere on forums?*


----------



## immadhk (Dec 21, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> You need to provide explanation for why did the soft copy of project you submitted did not relate to your career episodes.
> 
> It basically means your career episodes are not based primarily on your project data.
> 
> ...



thanks bro

After I submitted my cdr they asked my project reports as an additional documents to support my cdr but before I submit I checked my projects for plagirism and it shows plagirism so I made some required changes to reduce the percentage of plagirism of projects due to which I removed some deep descriptions from the projects.


----------



## immadhk (Dec 21, 2019)

*Immad*



immadhk said:


> thanks bro
> 
> After I submitted my cdr they asked my project reports as an additional documents to support my cdr but before I submit I checked my projects for plagirism and it shows plagirism so I made some required changes to reduce the percentage of plagirism of projects due to which I removed some deep descriptions from the projects.


I think because of that it affects the chronology of cdr because they did not find enough description in the projects that I mentioned in cdr.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

immadhk said:


> thanks bro
> 
> After I submitted my cdr they asked my project reports as an additional documents to support my cdr but before I submit I checked my projects for plagirism and it shows plagirism so I made some required changes to reduce the percentage of plagirism of projects due to which I removed some deep descriptions from the projects.


Plagiarism in CDR is an issue but not in the projects. You should have submitted unedited original soft copy of projects. 

It is quite serious situation and in my opinion you should write an explanation highlighting why you edited soft copy of the project and then attach the original unedited copy of project.
Also try going to your college/university and on their letterhead get all your projects mentioned along with the dates when you undertook and completed them. Take signatures of HOD and principal on it and submit it.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

immadhk said:


> I think because of that it affects the chronology of cdr because they did not find enough description in the projects that I mentioned in cdr.


During my EA assessment, they had raised a comment saying my visa profession for 2 years was different from the ANZSCO I claimed {little background, I work in the UAE as an Electrical Engineer and due to employment visa quota issues, I was given 'Sales representative' visa for 2 years}. I provided a self-declaration letter, mentioning the same reason as above along with an experience letter from the company proving that I indeed worked as an Electrical Engineer even though visa profession was different and EA accepted it.

So please go ahead, explain the actual reasons in a self-attested letter and provide the originals of your project highlighting the dates if required.


----------



## immadhk (Dec 21, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Plagiarism in CDR is an issue but not in the projects. You should have submitted unedited original soft copy of projects.
> 
> It is quite serious situation and in my opinion you should write an explanation highlighting why you edited soft copy of the project and then attach the original unedited copy of project.
> Also try going to your college/university and on their letterhead get all your projects mentioned along with the dates when you undertook and completed them. Take signatures of HOD and principal on it and submit it.


Thanks bro

Can you please tell me what points I can mention in explanation to justify the claim?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

immadhk said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> Can you please tell me what points I can mention in explanation to justify the claim?


EA found significant inconsistency in experimental details, values, units of your projects when you altered the original project. State why you did it (confusion or to avoid similarity from web, whatever may be the reason but be honest) 

This has to be your unique statement explaining why did you edited your original projects.
Provide stat dec and letter from your college/uni which would establish that you truthfully did the projects.


----------



## immadhk (Dec 21, 2019)

*Immad*



mustafa01 said:


> EA found significant inconsistency in experimental details, values, units of your projects when you altered the original project. State why you did it (confusion or to avoid similarity from web, whatever may be the reason but be honest)
> 
> This has to be your unique statement explaining why did you edited your original projects.
> Provide stat dec and letter from your college/uni which would establish that you truthfully did the projects.


thank you very much bro for you help.....I appreciate it


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

immadhk said:


> thank you very much bro for you help.....I appreciate it


As a backup, I would also keep one new career episode handy, just in case if EA officer asks or is willing to accept new CDR as a replacement of original manipulated CDR.

If possible, use your work experience for CDR to avoid such complications of referring Uni projects.


Good luck.


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello friends, I have submitted EOI on 13 October 2019 for ANZSCO code 233513 for Visa 189 (70 points) and Visa 190 (75 points) .

May I know the possibility of getting visa? What's the processing time frame ?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hello friends, I have submitted EOI on 13 October 2019 for ANZSCO code 233513 for Visa 189 (70 points) and Visa 190 (75 points) .
> 
> May I know the possibility of getting visa? What's the processing time frame ?
> 
> TIA


This is the thread for queries from those wanting to get their assessment done through Engineer Australia 

Post in the right thread for better response 

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hello friends, I have submitted EOI on 13 October 2019 for ANZSCO code 233513 for Visa 189 (70 points) and Visa 190 (75 points) .
> 
> May I know the possibility of getting visa? What's the processing time frame ?
> 
> TIA




At 70points if on your own, you have the option of only 491.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ergajan (Feb 2, 2020)

I have geology bachelor degree, follow by Gratuate certificate in geotechnical engineering , and Msc in Civil Engineering. 

I have 6 yrs experiences from bachelor degree and worked as geotechnical engineer. ( have all employment documents) 

1 year design experience from Msc in Civil Engineering. 

Please advise Am I eligible for Engineers Australia? 

Appreciate your help on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello all,
Does EA accepts Statutory declaration for MSA. My friend is planning to do only MSA since RSA need R&R document in company letterhead and he could not produce such document as he worked in Dubai, and the company normally won't provide the document.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> Does EA accepts Statutory declaration for MSA. My friend is planning to do only MSA since RSA need R&R document in company letterhead and he could not produce such document as he worked in Dubai, and the company normally won't provide the document.


Hi,

I did my skills assessment with EA while I was in UAE. They specifically ask for the employment contract (signed, colour). Appointment letters and relieving letters are required, salary slips/bank statement will do the job. EA asked me to submit the labour card in the first clarification mail.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

VineethViswan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did my skills assessment with EA while I was in UAE. They specifically ask for the employment contract (signed, colour). Appointment letters and relieving letters are required, salary slips/bank statement will do the job. EA asked me to submit the labour card in the first clarification mail.



Thanks for the advice, Have you done Relevant Skill Assessment as well of just MSA, because the RSA states Reference letter on official company letterhead is mandatory.
He is having the offer letter, payslips, and VISA copy. He can get the statutory declaration as well.


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Hi All,

Received the following EA MSA result for my friend. what is the next step for her?
Shall submit a new CDR or review it.


Engineers Australia has identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes previously submitted to Engineers Australia.
This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is your own words and work is not correct. In our view, this does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.
Consequently, your application is rejected.
If you are dissatisfied with this assessment outcome, you may follow the review process outlined in the MSA Booklet which can be found at https://engineersaustralia.secure.force.com/MSAReview.

Please advice the next step...
Cheers...


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Can anyone assist?



Cairnz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received the following EA MSA result for my friend. what is the next step for her?
> Shall submit a new CDR or review it.
> ...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cairnz said:


> Can anyone assist?


You are in great trouble mate. Look like plagiarism. I don't think there is a way out except reapply with totally new 3 career episodes to try your luck.
You might ask EA if they would reconsider your 2nd set of application before you do so.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

immadhk said:


> thank you very much bro for you help.....I appreciate it


Let us know how it went.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> Can anyone assist?


You/your friend should consider lucky as they did not blacklist her for a year. 
EA is very strict about plagiarism and has more sources to check about the plagiarism than one can think of. 

If haven't received the notice of blacklisting then no harm in trying for 2nd application...

Good luck...


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Thanks... unfortunately, she don’t have any carrier episodes as she passed out an year ago. She had given the 3 projects she did during graduation in CDR and those are true. She didn’t copied anything, wrote CDR with her on words. We are perplexed with the result. As she only have the same projects, how the next CDR should be wrote safely ? any technics to avoid the catastrophe next time?




tnk009 said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone assist?
> ...


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello fiends,

I am mechanical engineer and was planning to apply for australia PR under ANZCO code 233513 (production and plant engineer)

I have got the assessment approved from EA as migration skill assessment competency report mentioning highest relevant qualification as bachelor's degree 
but I did not applied for relevant skilled employment assessment .

When I applied for assessment in 2019 I have paid 784 dollar but when friend applied he made a made of approx 1200 dollar. I believe I have missed something.


My question is whether this will include my work experience accounted in EOI or not ?? Or I need to apply for relevant skill employment assessment or I have to start a new application from beginning?


----------



## Anna Ahuja (May 1, 2020)

*outcome*



Cairnz said:


> Can anyone assist?


what did you do for the futher process?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hello fiends,
> 
> I am mechanical engineer and was planning to apply for australia PR under ANZCO code 233513 (production and plant engineer)
> 
> ...


Whether you want your employment assessed or not, is your choice
Many applicants don’t get their employment assessed as they are confident that the CO will accept it
You have to decide if you want your employment assessed or not through EA

Cheers


----------



## denish7595 (May 22, 2020)

Anyone recently got their EA application outcome?

I applied on 21st May, application is in progress since 5th June. Haven't heard anything yet. Can anyone suggest how long will it take? 

Thank you


----------



## marigeo2191 (Jun 24, 2020)

*Engineer Australia Query*

Hi Team,

I have a question with regards to the skill assessment Engineers Australia. I am the primary applicant and i would like to add my husband as secondary applicant to my 189 visa. 
He completed his B.E in Mechanical Engineering and have only 3 years of experience in Mechanical domain. The remaining 5 years, he is been working as a marketing engineer for a financial company, and into financial products.
I would like to know if we can get a skills assessment done for his education only, with one of the career episode based on his first job. If yes, what all documents related to the company do we have to include while lodging application with the EA.
He only has a service letter from his first company, but no payslips nor any bank statement.


Regards,
Kaley


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

marigeo2191 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have a question with regards to the skill assessment Engineers Australia. I am the primary applicant and i would like to add my husband as secondary applicant to my 189 visa.
> He completed his B.E in Mechanical Engineering and have only 3 years of experience in Mechanical domain. The remaining 5 years, he is been working as a marketing engineer for a financial company, and into financial products.
> ...


With EA having your relevant employment assessed is optional. If you like you can have an assessment done purely on your qualification. If you do wish to have the employment assessed then you will be required to submit the documentation as per the MSA Booklet. 

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/MSA Booklet (March 2020).pdf


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

I got my EA assessment in 2016. As per my understanding, it expires after three years. I need to apply again. Can anyone kindly guide me the process for getting it again and fee?

Thanks.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

masimshehzad said:


> I got my EA assessment in 2016. As per my understanding, it expires after three years. I need to apply again. Can anyone kindly guide me the process for getting it again and fee?
> 
> Thanks.


Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

masimshehzad said:


> Please help. Thanks.


From Engineers Australia’s point of view, the assessment does not have an expiry date. However, the Department of Home Affairs accepts Skills Assessment upto 3 years from date of outcome

If you need a letter that is identical to the previous assessment outcome with the current date, you can request a duplicate letter. It will cost you a standard administration fee of ~$150 

If you need the original outcome to be updated, for example, adding/removing additional services (e.g. work experience and/or overseas PhD assessment) or name change, you can request an updated letter. The fee may vary depending on the service provided

Please call Member Services on 1300 653 113 or email [email protected] with your previous assessment ID for details on the process


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi All,

I have query regarding the Assessment outcome. I was working as Mechanical engineer form 2012 to 2015 Jan and then i took a break and worked as polytechnic lecture for 2 years and then joined back as mechanical engineer by 2019 mid. Totally i have 5 years of experience as mechanical engineer excluding the gap. so if go the assessment will i get 5 years approved or will there be any deduction due to gap in experience. Kindly advice.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

gitz001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have query regarding the Assessment outcome. I was working as Mechanical engineer form 2012 to 2015 Jan and then i took a break and worked as polytechnic lecture for 2 years and then joined back as mechanical engineer by 2019 mid. Totally i have 5 years of experience as mechanical engineer excluding the gap. so if go the assessment will i get 5 years approved or will there be any deduction due to gap in experience. Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Can anyone help me on the query Please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gitz001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have query regarding the Assessment outcome. I was working as Mechanical engineer form 2012 to 2015 Jan and then i took a break and worked as polytechnic lecture for 2 years and then joined back as mechanical engineer by 2019 mid. Totally i have 5 years of experience as mechanical engineer excluding the gap. so if go the assessment will i get 5 years approved or will there be any deduction due to gap in experience. Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


There will be no deduction due to the gap in working as long as the experience is relevant to the Anzsco code
However, depending on your education. Some experience may be deducted towards AQF 

Cheers


----------



## Emmanuel123 (Dec 31, 2021)

civil said:


> *EA Assessment- Part-1*
> 
> Hi All,
> I applied for EA assessment via CDR route for civil engineer on 4th March & got my positive assessment today. I have been a silent member of this forum & its time to give something back. Here are some tips for the people who are in process of applying;
> ...


Hello everyone, Please in desperately in need of guidance. I recently got contacted by my Assessor requesting for additional information. And also two of my career episodes were rejected, I was instructed by my assessor to rewrite them, she commented that I was unable to display the skills of a petroleum engineer. 
I wrote these career episodes based on my internship with a pipelines and products marketing company and my experience with a lube plant. I have revised the career episode based on the activities I carried out in the organization. I want to confirm if these employment are sufficient enough to display my skills as a professional engineer


----------

